# ¿Habéis visto el IBEX 35? - Mayo 2010 +



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 May 2010)

Vuelvo de fiesta e inauguro el mes del guano en el chulibex y el bail out del yogur...


----------



## Deudor (1 May 2010)

Menos mal que se acabó el mes más alcista del año!


----------



## pecata minuta (1 May 2010)

deudor me has fastidiado la pole. gggggg

El hilo de marzo lo terminé con una foto de un montón de billetes, abril me ha ido de pena, he perdido todo lo que se podía perder, y eso que estado una semana de vacaciones sin operar, y que ha habido semana santa de por medio.


----------



## tonuel (1 May 2010)

Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (1 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vuelvo de fiesta e inauguro el mes del guano en el chulibex y el bail out del yogur...



Estás fatal. 
Volver de fiesta y entrar aquí... ¡háztelo mirar!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (1 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estás fatal.
> Volver de fiesta y entrar aquí... ¡háztelo mirar!



Si no me equivoco tu hiciste lo mismo cuando viniste de las tuyas y ademas me constan tentativas de divorcio y abandono maridil por culpa del foro


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 May 2010)

LUCA!!!! tongo!!!! Hay que resistir hasta que Calopez nos lo cierre 

btw, buenos días!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 May 2010)

Jejeje.

Quería darme el infantil placer de inaugurar la veda de batman.

Chavales votad que este hilo está casi en el infierno... aunque dentro de no mucho nos piraremos de aquí la verdad... al club de campo ya sabéis.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 May 2010)

Bueno porqué no vamos preparando la estrategia corta? tengo pensados ABG OHL TL5 (Exactamente igual que DP)


----------



## Mulder (1 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Me uno a la fiesta del nuevo hilo y aprovecho para poner el link de la peli que se comentaba en el otro hilo pero en inglés, si buscais los subtítulos en español seguro que la encontrais por la mula:

Rogue Trader (1999)

Por cierto, yo ya hace años que veo todas las pelis en versión original.


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 May 2010)

Creo que es este

ed2k://|file|759.El%20gran%20farol%20(James%20Dearden,%201998)%20VOS.avi|732874752|B726AC1A7270FD40455913688AA707DB|/

Edit: Sólo tiene dos fuentes :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 May 2010)

El "sistema" (como dice el que patrocinaba a indurain) sigue tejiendo su plan:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...e-masivo-para-los-piigs-600-000-millones.html

En el club de campo colgaré cosas sobre bancos lusos y los efectos que tendría esto en el EUR.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (1 May 2010)

El gallego parece que se quiere poner corto en sus acciones... sería un pelotazo sideral así que tenedlas en cuenta para darles al botón rojo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nemos-porque-espana-esta-muy-muy-muy-mal.html


----------



## Pepitoria (2 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> deudor me has fastidiado la pole. gggggg
> 
> El hilo de marzo lo terminé con una foto de un montón de billetes, abril me ha ido de pena, he perdido todo lo que se podía perder, y eso que estado una semana de vacaciones sin operar, y que ha habido semana santa de por medio.



Saca de nuevo el gif de los billetes


----------



## pollastre (2 May 2010)

Para birubi.....

Para birubaaaa....

::


----------



## Nico (2 May 2010)

Cuánto sube la bolsa el lunes con el acuerdo de Grecia ?, *2% ?, 3% ?*

O ya está descontado ?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 May 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Cuánto sube la bolsa el lunes con el acuerdo de Grecia ?, *2% ?, 3% ?*
> 
> O ya está descontado ?



¿ ya se ha hecho oficial el acuerdo ? ¿donde lo has leido ?

Parece que los analisis tecnicos de los analistos eran bajistas para el lunes, pero si el acuerdo ya es oficial probablemente se equivoquen ienso:


----------



## Deudor (2 May 2010)

Esta semana es el último tren para los cortos a medio.


----------



## debianita (2 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ ya se ha hecho oficial el acuerdo ? ¿donde lo has leido ?
> 
> Parece que los analisis tecnicos de los analistos eran bajistas para el lunes, pero si el acuerdo ya es oficial probablemente se equivoquen ienso:





Os dejo un link, supongo que existiran otros más serios :

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-acuerdo-con-el-fmi-y-la-ue.html#post2730127


----------



## perroleo (2 May 2010)

No se refiere a un acuerdo con el pago, es un acuerdo con los recortes que realizará el gobierno.Era condición para dar el dinero pero de darlo todavía no han dicho ni pío.


----------



## Interesado (2 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Os dejo un link, supongo que existiran otros más serios :
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-acuerdo-con-el-fmi-y-la-ue.html#post2730127



A ver si el acuerdo es bueno y arreglamos el estropocio del SP del viernes, aunque mucho me temo que el daño ya está hecho. 

Estamos a un pasito de volvernos a petar +1000 puntos a la baja. Como no cerremos claramente por encima de 1530 (que lo dudo) vamos a tener big guano time.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 May 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Cuánto sube la bolsa el lunes con el acuerdo de Grecia ?, *2% ?, 3% ?*
> 
> O ya está descontado ?



Grecia es agua pasada. Ahora estamos en el capítulo de Portugal y con España ya en lista de espera.


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 May 2010)

Por cierto, si llega a petar esto el lunes hubiese sido wano del bueno.

Un atentado fallido siembra el pánico en Nueva York y obliga a desalojar Times Square


----------



## perroleo (2 May 2010)

A mi lo del atentado me suena a cortina de humo para tapar otra cosa, lo que no se que. Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?


----------



## pecata minuta (2 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Saca de nuevo el gif de los billetes



Mmmhhh, no sé, creo que no da buena suerte, pero bueno.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (2 May 2010)

Hola mama estoy aqui!


----------



## kokaine (2 May 2010)

Seguramente esta semana, van a hacer oficial la ayuda sideral a Grecia, si se confirman los 100-120000 mm euros esta claro que las bolsas van a pegar un pelotazo hacia arriba, o al menos yo voy a esperar eso para empezar a meter cortos de verdad.

Y mi primer candidato va a ser el tio botas, que lo voy a estar esperando sobre los 9,9 o si se ponen muy pesaitos con los griegos sobre los 10,20

Vosotros que valores y sobre que cotización queréis atizarles con los cortos??


----------



## Wataru_ (2 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Vosotros que valores y sobre que cotización queréis atizarles con los cortos??



Aún el DOW sigue encima de los 11 mil... "aún" el SP está por encima de los 1180 y el Nasdaq casi en los 2500.

Todo esto con los mercados con una gran sobrecompra... nadie dice que no pueda caer, pero yo sigo opinando que es una corrección (un poco más grande o más pequeña) totalmente sana.

Sobre el técnico, bueno como ya hemos dicho muchas veces, se ven demasiados HCH y similares que al final no lo son...

Ya veremos, de momento, aprovechando la saltada de stops, me quedo casi fuera una temporada que está la cosa muy peligrosa. Cuando el mercado marque sobreventa, entraré de nuevo.

Un saludo :***


----------



## Lladó (2 May 2010)

perroleo dijo:


> A mi lo del atentado me suena a cortina de humo para tapar otra cosa, lo que no se que. Alguien tiene alguna sugerencia?



El catastrófico vertido de crudo en las costas de Luisiana y el hecho de que hasta hoy (10 días después del incidente) Obama no se habrá dignado a pisar la zona.


----------



## fmc (2 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhh, no sé, creo que no da buena suerte, pero bueno.



Creo que haríamos mejor en poner algo así :ouch:


----------



## debianita (2 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Creo que haríamos mejor en poner algo así :ouch:




Le falta un bote de pegamento y cartón de Don Simón para ahogar las penas. Si el coche bomba llega a petar se lia parda en las bolsas. A ver este lunes ... tendremos que ser cautos y no entrar a primera hora.


----------



## fmc (2 May 2010)

no, le falta un portátil para comprar unas SAN con las limosnas


----------



## debianita (2 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> no, le falta un portátil para comprar unas SAN con las limosnas




Por eso ha acabado así, por ir largo en el botas 8:


----------



## pollastre (2 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Creo que haríamos mejor en poner algo así :ouch:



hmmm... no está mal, no señor... llevo tiempo buscando un avatar para mi cuenta en este foro, es bueno que me vayáis dando ideas.


----------



## tonuel (2 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hmmm... no está mal, no señor... llevo tiempo buscando un avatar para mi cuenta en este foro, es bueno que me vayáis dando ideas.










a mandar...


----------



## pollastre (2 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> a mandar...



Joder, el primero es brutal... a qué coño te pido nada ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Joder, el primero es brutal... a qué coño te pido nada ::::



Si prefieres te envio el de la pandilla de negratas que visitan a los que van contra tendencia 

¿ puedes sacar soportes y resistencias del ibex para el lunes ?

Yo me estoy pensando poner este :


----------



## kokaine (2 May 2010)

Por si alguien le interesa aqui van los pivot points de stoxx para mañana:

Pivot: 2745
R1: 2768
R2: 2792
R3: 2835

S1: 2701
S2: 2658
S3: 2634

Para los que no conozcan mucho de esto, basicamente, si se abre cerca del PIVOT, a veces las Resistencias (R) y los Soportes (S) funcionan bastante bien.
Util para intradía.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Por si alguien le interesa aqui van los pivot points de stoxx para mañana:
> 
> Pivot: 2745
> R1: 2768
> ...



Tienes lo mismo del ibex : :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## fmc (2 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hmmm... no está mal, no señor... llevo tiempo buscando un avatar para mi cuenta en este foro, es bueno que me vayáis dando ideas.



por mí puede utilizarla si le gusta... al fin y al cabo tampoco es mía la foto


----------



## kokaine (2 May 2010)

El ibex no lo sigo pero bueno ahi los tienes:

Pivot: 10355
R1: 10475
R2: 10595
R3: 10740

S1: 10210
S2: 10066
S3: 9945

Las R3 y S3 apenas tienen uso pero bueno ahí están.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 May 2010)

¿ os parece que esto puede trastocar los analisis tecnicos que dan bajista para mañana ?

La eurozona aportará 80.000 de los 110.000 millones de euros del rescate de Grecia | elmundo.es


----------



## kokaine (2 May 2010)

El Eurogrupo acuerda paquete de 110.000 millones de euros para Grecia - Cotizalia.com

Cuidadin con los cortos pese al cierre yankee del viernes.

Yo creo que toca subidón; porque si esto no mueve los indices es que "Habemus Guano".


----------



## pollastre (2 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si prefieres te envio el de la pandilla de negratas que visitan a los que van contra tendencia
> 
> ¿ puedes sacar soportes y resistencias del ibex para el lunes ?
> 
> Yo me estoy pensando poner este :



Me sale resistencia fuerte en 10,863 (esta no cambia respecto de los días pasados).

Y tengo un soporte más o menos sólido en 10,455. Este es particularmente interesante, porque ahora mismo el churribex marca - fuera de mercado - un gap bajista del -1%, lo cual arrasaría éste soporte para irnos a los 10,3XX.

Dependiendo de cómo abramos finalmente mañana, veremos la solvencia de este soporte.

Por último, soporte importante en 10K1, como estos días anteriores.


----------



## bertok (2 May 2010)

Los CFDs de IGMarkets para el Chulibex ya caen más de 100 puntos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (2 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me sale resistencia fuerte en 10,863 (esta no cambia respecto de los días pasados).
> 
> Y tengo un soporte más o menos sólido en 10,455. Este es particularmente interesante, porque ahora mismo el churribex marca - fuera de mercado - un gap bajista del -1%, lo cual arrasaría éste soporte para irnos a los 10,3XX.
> 
> ...



A pesar de las buenas noticias de Grecia un - 1 % de gap , como lo ves ¿ ira a cerrar el gap o ira hacia abajo ? :


----------



## credulo (2 May 2010)

Yo creo que la noticia de Grecia ya está descontada.

Mañana gap a la baja y no creo que lo recupere en la mañana


----------



## Pepitoria (2 May 2010)

GUANO is for you!


----------



## R3v3nANT (2 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Los CFDs de IGMarkets para el Chulibex ya caen más de 100 puntos



-99 y es el cierre del viernes. A ver como se despierta mañana el Stoxx ::


----------



## tonuel (2 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> -99 y es el cierre del viernes. A ver como se despierta mañana el Stoxx ::



el eurodolar a 1,333... :fiufiu:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 May 2010)

Con el rescate del yogur no veo tan claro el guano ni tan rápido, llevamos inercia del viernes (teorías mías de mercado) pero no espero un grandísimo y homérico wano, el viernes ya es otra cosa...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (2 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> el eurodolar a 1,333... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos ienso:



Las velas rojas del lunes van a ser para flipar... 110.000 minolles de nuevos papelitos es una buena devaluación encubierta.


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A pesar de las buenas noticias de Grecia un - 1 % de gap , como lo ves ¿ ira a cerrar el gap o ira hacia abajo ? :



Por técnico, ni idea. De hecho en la última semana no había Dios que hiciera un técnico en condiciones. Pero por fundamentales, yo lo de Helas lo veo una caja de bombas. Ya van por €135,000 millones, y eso que el FMI todavía no ha examinado las cuentas griegas a fondo. Ni me imagino qué saldrá de ahí cuando empiecen a auditar de verdad.

Por otra parte Grecia se ha comprometido ya al ajuste, pero el dinero sigue sin aparecer. Quiero decir, hasta ahora sólo tenemos bellas palabras, un hermoso discurso, y cero euros. La rúbrica del acuerdo para prestar el dinero aún no se ha producido.

No quiero decir con esto que no le vayan a dar el dinero finalmente... sólo que daros cuenta de lo que se está resistiendo el tema, aguantando prácticamente hasta el último minuto. Un sólo resbalón de Grecia aplicando el plan de austeridad, y el castañazo de la EMU puede ser de impresión.

Y claro, cuando tienes a un país prácticamente en pie de guerra, lanzando pedradas por las calles y quemando sucursales bancarias... pues como que yo veo que más pronto que tarde volvemos a tener otro susto guanístico, a pesar del plan de rescate.


----------



## Burney (3 May 2010)

Un saludo a todos, ludópatas bolseros.

De un tiempo a esta parte estoy desaparecido porque ando liado en un negocio. No os preocupéis que amenazo con volver.

Suerte.

PD: Os recomiendo este articulo por si la coincidencia se repitiera.
http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articul...cio-ros-valcarcel-analista-independiente.html

PD2: Si MTS pierde a la baja el 29,30 más o menos recomiendo abrir cortos con objetivo la zona de 26 y poco, porque prácticamente confirmaría la rotura a la baja de una directriz alcista. Echadle un ojo al gráfico y lo veréis enseguida.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Por técnico, ni idea. De hecho en la última semana no había Dios que hiciera un técnico en condiciones. Pero por fundamentales, yo lo de Helas lo veo una caja de bombas. Ya van por €135,000 millones, *y eso que el FMI todavía no ha examinado las cuentas griegas a fondo. **Ni me imagino qué saldrá de ahí cuando empiecen a auditar de verdad.*
> 
> Por otra parte Grecia se ha comprometido ya al ajuste, pero el dinero sigue sin aparecer. Quiero decir, hasta ahora sólo tenemos bellas palabras, un hermoso discurso, y cero euros. La rúbrica del acuerdo para prestar el dinero aún no se ha producido.
> 
> ...



En eso mismo llevo yo pensando mucho tiempo, pero no referido a Grecia, sino España, viendo al Zparo maquear los datos tanto como puede en cosas evidentes no quiero ni pensar el volumen real de deudas que debemos tener.


Mientras sigan en el poder sera imposible verlo salvo que la Union Europea y el FMI nos tengan que ayudar, por lo tanto todo el pastel quedara al descubierto cuando estos pierdan las elecciones y los siguientes empiecen a publicar los datos ocultos por eso de justificar "la herencia" socialista.

Los helenos se vio que multiplicaban por 3 ( de momento ) la deuda estimada inicialmente que ya era escandalosa, en España no me extrañaria nada que " apareciera" un deuda multiplicada por x tambien.

Lo peor es que si nadie lo remedia aun quedan 2 años para las elecciones, osea dos años mas endeudandose y ocultando datos, vamos que el x multiplicador de deuda de España puede dejar a los griegos como autenticas hermanitas de la caridad :: :: :8:

Para colmo de males en España la oposicion no tiene nada que envidiar al poder, nos vamos a ver obligados a elegir entre Guatemala y Guatepeor, la unica ventaja que le veo a la alternacia de los peperos en el poder es que para joder a los otros nos dejaran ver los datos reales de la economia por que mangantes y ladrones ya han demostrado que estan a la altura de sus competidores.

Vamos que salvo guillotinas bien afiladas o que Alemania nos convierta en una de sus provincias ( bien podriamos ser los hermanos discolos de los alemanes, esos que son un desastre pero muy simpaticos hoygan ) no veo un futuro muy bueno para Hispanistan.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

FUNDAMENTALISTAS RENTE 4 :

30/04/2010

Semana caracterizada por la fuerte volatilidad, provocada por la incertidumbre y falta de concreción del programa de rescate a Grecia. La ausencia de noticias y de mensajes de firme apoyo por parte de las autoridades del FMI y Unión Europea, cuyas negociaciones con el gobierno griego tienen una fecha de plazo hasta el 15 de mayo, y la decisión de las agencias de rating (S&P) de revisar a la baja la calificación crediticia de Grecia (hasta BB+, entrando en la categoría de "bono basura"), Portugal (hasta A-) y España (hasta AA), y las tres con perspectiva negativa, sembraron el pesimismo. La percepción de los inversores en cuanto al riesgo de estabilidad económica europea sigue aumentando y el efecto contagio de Grecia a las economías de los países periféricos (Portugal, España, Irlanda) se agravó considerablemente. Si bien los índices de los principales países de la Eurozona apenas habían notado el efecto negativo de la situación griega, esta semana, sí sufrieron caídas significativas al reconocerse que los mayores tenedores de deuda griega son bancos alemanes y franceses. Por otro lado, los diferenciales de la deuda de los países europeos con economías más debilitadas llegaron a alcanzar nuevos máximos históricos durante la semana. En las últimas sesiones, la renta variable repuntó y los diferenciales de crédito se estrecharon (aunque subieron en el global de la semana) ante el mayor optimismo de un acercamiento en las negociaciones de rescate de Grecia. 

Por otro lado, los datos macro continúan siendo favorables para la renta variable y destacamos el mensaje de la Fed., que reiteró el discurso de mantener los tipos de interés en niveles bajos durante un largo periodo de tiempo debido a que la recuperación aún no es vigorosa y a que no perciben riesgos inflacionistas. 

Continuamos inmersos en la temporada de publicación de resultados y esta semana conocimos las cuentas de muchas entidades españolas. En EEUU, los resultados siguen batiendo estimaciones con holgura. Con el 65% de las compañías del S&P 500 habiendo publicado, casi el 80% de las mismas han superado previsiones. De momento este es el segundo trimestre en la historia en el que la superación de resultados está siendo tan generalizado. 

En España, los resultados también están superando en gran medida las estimaciones de consenso, si bien, el "riesgo soberano" ha deslucido la respuesta de las cotizaciones. Por sectores, los bancos que han publicado (Santander, BBVA, Sabadell, Popular y Pastor) superaron las previsiones, al igual que la aseguradora Mapfre, las constructoras (Ferrovial y ACS) cumplieron expectativas. En el sector energético casi todas superaron las previsiones (Repsol, Iberdrola, su filial de renovables, Gas Natural y Enagás), mientras que los de REE se quedaron en línea. Arcelor y Acerinox también publicaron resultados mejores de lo previsto e indicaron una gran mejora adicional para 2T 10. Por último, Antena 3 se quedó por debajo de nuestras estimaciones en ingresos (aunque creciendo a gran ritmo) y Grifols cumplió estimaciones. Además, destacamos el gran debut de Amadeus (+8,2% en su primer día de cotización), que nos ha llevado a elevar el precio objetivo de Iberia hasta 2,72 eur (reiteramos recomendación de mantener) 

Para la semana entrante, el principal foco de interés seguirá siendo el plan de rescate de Grecia. En este sentido, podríamos conocer novedades durante el fin de semana. Para convencer a los inversores, todavía muy reacios a confiar en la resolución del drama griego, vemos necesario que el FMI y la Unión Europea presenten unas ayudas por un importe lo suficientemente elevado como para que se despejen las dudas sobre la capacidad de Grecia de pagar su deuda (y preferiblemente sin quitas). En este caso, sí que podríamos ver repuntes significativos en renta variable (especialmente en la europea) y en los sectores más afectados (bancos y aseguradoras). 

En nuestra opinión, la renta variable americana continuará más atenta a su propia recuperación económica, buen tono de resultados y expectativas de tipos bajos, y podría seguir superando en rentabilidad a los índices europeos en caso de que el plan de ayudas o sigan sin concretarse o no convenzan a los inversores. 

En el plano macro serán especialmente relevantes los datos de ISM manufacturero y empleo en Estados Unidos, que deberían mantener su tono positivo de mejora. En la Eurozona, lo más significativo será la reunión del BCE, con previsto mantenimiento de tipos y también de discurso, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta la reciente inestabilidad de los mercados financieros.

Después de varias semanas muy intensas en publicaciones de resultados (en España, especialmente esta última), el ritmo de presentaciones disminuye en la que comienza. En nuestra opinión, los resultados están siendo bastante favorables, tanto en EEUU como en Europa, y valoramos que deberían cotizarse una vez el riesgo soberano disminuya. 

En Estados Unidos destacamos: Lowe´s (lunes), Merck, Pfizer y Mastercard (martes), Time Warner y Prudential (miércoles) y Berkshire Hathaway y AIG (viernes).

Mientras, en Europa conoceremos las cifras de: Adidas, Alstom y UBS (martes), BMW (miércoles) y Axa, BNP, Alcatel-Lucent, Telecom Italia y Munich Re (jueves). En España, Banesto (lunes), Renta 4 (martes), Telecinco (jueves), y FCC y Europac (viernes). 

Mantenemos para el corto plazo un rango de Ibex de 9.800 - 10.800 puntos, con un siguiente objetivo al 11.500. Mientras, para el Eurostoxx 50 mantenemos el rango a corto plazo de 2.700 - 3.050 puntos. En cuanto a Estados Unidos, esperamos que el S&P 500 sea capaz de mantener por encima del soporte de 1.150 puntos, apoyado por positivas referencias macro y empresariales y de una solución al problema griego. La siguiente resistencia clave la veríamos en el 1.250.

En cuanto a carteras recomendadas, no realizamos ningún cambio en la cartera de cinco grandes por lo que mantenemos a BBVA, Ferrovial, Iberdrola, Repsol y Telefónica.
En la cartera europea aprovechamos el peor comportamiento relativo de Bayer para darle entrada por Unilever, buen posicionamiento en su sector y atractiva por multiplicadores. La cartera Europea queda compuesta por Siemens, Société Générale, Telefónica, Totalfina y Bayer.

En la cartera de largo plazo damos salida a Iberia (6%), tras haberse comportado mejor que el mercado una vez Amadeus ha salido a cotizar. En su lugar entra Mapfre (5%) que creemos que ha sido excesivamente penalizada tras el recorte del rating a España y que debería recoger sus buenos resultados 1T 10 y expectativas de que sus comparables europeas superen las previsiones cuando publiquen resultados la semana entrante. Damos salida a Técnicas Reunidas (5%), con un comportamiento muy bueno relativo al índice, por BME (5%), que debería recoger el aumento de la negociación en los mercados en la última semana y cuenta con el catalizador a corto plazo del pago de dividendos en la primera quincena de mayo (RPD implícita del 5%). Por último, reducimos la ponderación de Iberdrola -2 pp hasta 7% puesto que tenemos también exposición vía su filial de renovables. Aumentamos nuestra ponderación en bancos: Santander +2 pp hasta 15% y BBVA +1 pp hasta 14% de cara al posible acuerdo sobre las ayudas a Grecia.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

Zuloman, solo una precisión. Si esperas que un partido sea del signo que sea diga la verdad con respecto a sus cuentas o las de su adversario, es que eres mas ingenuo de lo que soy yo.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zuloman, solo una precisión. Si esperas que un partido sea del signo que sea diga la verdad con respecto a sus cuentas o las de su adversario, es que eres mas ingenuo de lo que soy yo.....



No hombre no, digo que diran " la verdad" por que es atribuible al otro, no cuando elllos gobiernen xd , no soy tan ingenuo  .

Para entendernos, si ganara el pp sacaria todos los trapos sucios por que son del psoe y viceversa, luego ya se encargarian ellos de manchar los trapos de nuevo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

Tonueeel que vienen las velas rojas!!!

Euro Dólar Grafico | EUR USD tiempo real | Euro Dólar Grafico Forex

Pecata, ponte corta en eur/usd que nos vamos a ir este mes al 1,25....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No hombre no, digo que diran " la verdad" por que es atribuible al otro, no cuando elllos gobiernen xd , no soy tan ingenuo  .
> 
> Para entendernos, si ganara el pp sacaria todos los trapos sucios por que son del psoe y viceversa, luego ya se encargarian ellos de manchar los trapos de nuevo



votar es de pobres zulo...

Tu quieres que gane el pp porque piensas que van a mantener la desgravación de vivienda y demás para vender tochos.. XD

Yo sólo votaré si montamos nosotros un partido, y a nosotros mismos claro está.


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> votar es de pobres zulo...
> 
> Tu quieres que gane el pp porque piensas que van a mantener la desgravación de vivienda y demás para vender tochos.. XD
> 
> Yo sólo votaré si montamos nosotros un partido, y a nosotros mismos claro está.



Mi vecino es un API (imagino que igual que Zuloman), me consta que bastante competente y buen entendedor del mercado inmobiliario... y él me comenta que, en su opinión, el mercado inmobiliario no volverá a ser ni un 25% de lo que fue.

Vamos, que no lo da por perdido, pero casi casi... así que incluso si los peperos reactivaran la desgravación y tal, si no hay "flush" para comprar viviendas, pues igual-dá....

Buena década perdida nos queda por delante, hamijos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> votar es de pobres zulo...
> 
> Tu quieres que gane el pp porque piensas que van a mantener la desgravación de vivienda y demás para vender tochos.. XD
> 
> Yo sólo votaré si montamos nosotros un partido, y a nosotros mismos claro está.



yo no voto luca, yo no voto.

Y no quiero que gane el pp, me la fuma, TODOS SON UNOS MANGANTES, si por mi fuera instalaba una guillotina en la puerta del parlamento 

Solo digo que POR SU PROPIO INTERES el pp destaparia los trapos sucios economicos del psoe, nada mas que eso.

Venga al turron : parece que hay gap al alza en el ibex gracias a los bancos 

La mejor Posición
9,500
Títulos
Órdenes
158.545
214


Compra
9,500
Títulos
Órdenes
165.765
57


Venta

* IBEX 35
* Ult: 10.526,50
* Dif: 33,20
* Dif%: 0,32


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

zulo zulo.... yalodecíayo con el bail out del yogur....

Eres un hombre de poca fé no tienes en cuenta mis estimaciones...


----------



## Interesado (3 May 2010)

Guanos días a todos.

Espero que tengas razón Zulo, porque igmarkets marca 10384-10402... 
¿Ha llegado ya el san a los 10€? :rolleye:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> zulo zulo.... yalodecíayo con el bail out del yogur....
> 
> Eres un hombre de poca fé no tienes en cuenta mis estimaciones...





Interesado dijo:


> Guanos días a todos.
> 
> Espero que tengas razón Zulo, porque igmarkets marca 10384-10402...
> ¿Ha llegado ya el san a los 10€? :rolleye:



yo solo copio y pego lo que veo en la pantalla de infobolsa eh.

Luca, creeme si te digo que me interesa que tengas razon


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

Zulo, yo sigo con "tus" Urbas, ejjejeejejejeje a ver si suben un poco.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zulo, yo sigo con "tus" Urbas, ejjejeejejejeje a ver si suben un poco.



En preapertura no tienen muy buena pinta.


venden en 115 y compran en 113 mas posiciones vendedoras que compradoras , veo que me has tomado el relevo en perder pasta en urbas


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

bueno, las tengo en 0.114
Me puedes decir como estan las Gas en la pre. por si me quito de algunas y las pillo mas abajo, gracias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

vaya volatilidad en preapertura hoygan ahora menos o,34 % y hace 2 minutos mas 2 y pico % :8: :8: :8:


----------



## debianita (3 May 2010)

Guanos días señores,

ya llevo unos cortitos buenos  a ver lo que dura el mini guano

EDIT: Ummmm me encanta el olor a guano bueno por la mañana


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 May 2010)

Buenos días,

Se cumplió mi wishful thinking con GAP plano y wano inmediato.
Largos cerrados con mínimas pérdidas y "pabajoooooo"


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Parece que el infierno nos llama....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

bueno me he abrochado 80 pipos corto arreglado lo del gap hoygan


----------



## Claca (3 May 2010)

Ibex, _el índice al que le gusta caer_

Mientras el ibex no cierre por encima de los 500, no hay nada que hacer en el lado largo. Por debajo, todavía nos debe una visita a los 9.200-500.

Edit: El SAN ha pagado dividendo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

Luca apuntese un owned a mi salud


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Luca apuntese un owned a mi salud



Cual, el de ponerse corto el viernes sobre las 16:00 ?

El de las velas rojas en el EUR/USD? XDDD

Se ha dado cuenta que yo hice el tema, y lo que puse en el primer post?

Me voy a guardar las cosas gayer... lueno no preguntes al viento XD


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2010)

130.000 millones de billetitos, el euros convulso y las bolsas europeas zozobrando... Al riiiiiiiiiiiico dólar para el niño y la niña.


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2010)

Venderíais tal cual los 15k de Repsol a mercado?


----------



## Interesado (3 May 2010)

Burney dijo:


> Un saludo a todos, ludópatas bolseros.
> 
> De un tiempo a esta parte estoy desaparecido porque ando liado en un negocio. No os preocupéis que amenazo con volver.
> 
> ...



Pues se nos han adelantado, en R4 no hay cortos para MTS (en el IBEX). :´(


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Venderíais tal cual los 15k de Repsol a mercado?



Si no vas en rojo sí, el viernes las podrás comprar más baratas que ahora.


----------



## spheratu (3 May 2010)

Que soportes tiene repsol por abajo? le tengo ganas para largo...


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si no vas en rojo sí, el viernes las podrás comprar más baratas que ahora.




Debo haber palmado unos 400e por no vender a tiempo. Creo que me pagaron unos 300 de dividendos. Vamos, dinero inmovilizado 4 meses por no vender cuando estaban medio altas.

Ya he dado orden de ventas, el viernes veremos. Hablaré con el gestor por si existe algún producto para apostar fuerte vs. el euros en dólares, porque estoy de acuerdo en que le queda recorrido a la baja frente al $.


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Buenos días.

Un grupo de políticos y empresarios portugueses viajará a Nueva York a finales de mayo para entrevistarse con inversores institucionales y convencerles de que el país puede cumplir sus compromisos de recorte del presupuesto y la deuda, informó el lunes Jornal de Negocios sin citar fuentes. 

El viaje ya estaba previsto pero ha cobrado mayor importancia en las últimas semanas por las turbulencias de los mercados financieros, según el rotativo. 

Funcionarios estatales y representantes del mercado y las principales empresas lusas irán a Nueva York el 25 y 26 de mayo para las reuniones, según el periódico.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cual, el de ponerse corto el viernes sobre las 16:00 ?
> 
> El de las velas rojas en el EUR/USD? XDDD
> 
> ...



No te enfades hombre, lo decia por lo del gap


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Un grupo de políticos y empresarios portugueses viajará a Nueva York a finales de mayo para entrevistarse con inversores institucionales y convencerles de que el país puede cumplir sus compromisos de recorte del presupuesto y la deuda, informó el lunes Jornal de Negocios sin citar fuentes.
> 
> ...





DP estoy analizando los bancos portugueses mirando algún ADR para cuando se despeñen comprar bastante...

Qué puedes decir de NVAX? la veo lateral bajista esta semana...


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

NVAX, sigue alcista, el viernes aprovecharon para echar a las gacelas de última hora.... vamos a estar en este rango 2.75 / 2.9x ... superando de nuevo los 3.05 esta semana.

CYCC está de nuevo interesante, hoy puede corregir algo.


----------



## Efren (3 May 2010)

Un poco aburrido este lateral 8:

[YOUTUBE]JpxJB9Rjldk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pyn (3 May 2010)

Tienen un gusto horrible para los coches. No entiendo esa obsesión por los 4x4 que no lo son, para eso saquense el carnet de camión.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

pues yo creo que hoy cerramos en verde.
lo digo aunque sin ningún conocimiento tecnico, me baso en mi intuición, así sirvo para la estadístico de sentimiento bursatil.


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Os dejo una foto del parking.. este fin de semana he tenido que pintar las paredes. XD



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Vaya vistas....



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2010)

Ya lo he tageado, pero por si acaso: "DP, Cayenne sin chofer TAMBIÉN es de pobres".


----------



## Caída a Plomo (3 May 2010)

Es un coche de horteras, yo siempre lo asocio a paletos nuevos ricos del ladrillo, a mafiosos y a traficantes de droga.

Por mucho coche que lleven, el dinero no da la clase.

Donpepito, no va por ti, no vayas a tomarte el comentario de manera personal, cuando además puede que seas un tipo muy digno . Es sólo la imagen que tengo yo de quienes llevan ese coche.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Es un coche de horteras, yo siempre lo asocio a paletos nuevos ricos del ladrillo, a mafiosos y a traficantes de droga.
> 
> Por mucho coche que lleven, el dinero no da la clase.
> 
> Donpepito, no va por ti, no vayas a tomarte el comentario de manera personal, cuando además puede que seas un tipo muy digno . Es sólo la imagen que tengo yo de quienes llevan ese coche.



Dí que sí, yo sigo con mi renault express.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/d/dd/20071102193825!Renault_Express.jpg


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

No lo comparto... no hay nada parecido en conducción deportiva cuando hablamos de Porsche...

Además Cayennes v1 hay desde 26.000€ los que quieras, muchos serán del perfil que comentas. XD


----------



## pyn (3 May 2010)

¿Conducción deportiva en un Cayenne? Que me diga los que se ven al fondo de la primera foto sí...


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Las primeras unidades están disponibles en versiones S / Turbo, seguidos del v6 gasolina y diesel, por último ..... llegará el esperado hibrido.


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Te hablo de la marca en general... no de los cayennes v2.

Es un coche familiar, para propietarios de la marca, en mi opinión.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No lo comparto... no hay nada parecido en conducción deportiva cuando hablamos de Porsche...
> 
> Además Cayennes v1 hay desde 26.000€ los que quieras, muchos serán del perfil que comentas. XD



DP es cierto lo que dices, antes era un coche que no se compraba cualquiera y al final se convirtió en icono de nuevos ricos paletos.

Peor es tener un BMW o Audi.. los coches de los albañiles...

Por eso yo me quedo con mi express, dentro de nada es clásica y me cuesta el seguro 50€ y no pago sello!

:XX:

No te enfades, ya sabes que en este foro somos unos desalmados...

Pon fotos de tus avionetas, que amí me molaban mucho.


----------



## Caída a Plomo (3 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Además Cayennes v1 hay desde 26.000€ los que quieras, muchos serán del perfil que comentas. XD



Entonces peor, son muertos de hambre del quiero y no puedo, que viven de aparentar pero que aparcan el Cayenne ese en el parking del cutre-super rebuscando ofertas :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dí que sí, yo sigo con mi renault express.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/archive/d/dd/20071102193825!Renault_Express.jpg



Superfurgofashion! 

Cada vez que leo sobre los Cayennes una vocecita me susurra al oido: yatee, yateeee...

Forocoches nos asedia!


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Aquí tienes un "palillero" con pejetas y dinero por castigo:

La cuestión es que mañana mismo me voy al concesionario a que me configuren el Cayenne y que me saquen de dudas sobre que motorizacion.

Me sincero en mi pensamiento..... Hago bastantes kms al año y no descarto la posibilidad de Diesel o Hibrido teniendo en cuena que tengo un 997S para cuando tengo ganas de disfrutar. La idea del Cayenne es como vehiculo familiar y para los dias de cada dia trabajar disfrutando de un buen coche.

Con este razonamiento, lo lógico seria el Hibrido o Diesel, pero el S tiene otras virtudes: sonido, escapes sport, potencia.....


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Es un signo wanistico.... Mulder / DP... los que vendieron ARIAd antes del Breakout!!!

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Aquí tienes un "palillero" con pejetas y dinero por castigo:
> 
> La cuestión es que mañana mismo me voy al concesionario a que me configuren el Cayenne y que me saquen de dudas sobre que motorizacion.
> 
> ...




Un leon FR 170 cv diesel convenientemente preparado da 200cv a la rueda con par máximo a 2000 rpm....

Puedes pillar un passat familiar y empepinarlo un poco, andan muy bien.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Un leon FR 170 cv diesel convenientemente preparado da 200cv a la rueda con par máximo a 2000 rpm....
> 
> Puedes pillar un passat familiar y empepinarlo un poco, andan muy bien.



Los familiares están pasados de moda. Ahora se llevan los SUV para el mismo cometido, eso sí, con unos consumos muy superiores.

Salía el otro día una comparativa del Cayenne vs el X6 y calidad/precio el BMW es bastante superior.

Por cierto, he borrado de favoritos sin querer el link del foro de bolsa y ahora me aparece sólo el de forocoches, alguien me puede pegar el link del Ibex de Burbuja? ::


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Personalmente, la estética de un 993 es sublime... ahora por menos de 30k puedes conseguir un cabrio full loaded, tiptronic, etc... en excelente estado... por si alguien quiere darse un capricho de cara el verano!

HL. XD


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)




----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Aquí una foto durante la actuación con "Vicente Amigo" XD

Por cierto Alejandro, estuvo alojado en casa de VA.


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Personalmente, la estética de un 993 es sublime... ahora por menos de 30k puedes conseguir un cabrio full loaded, tiptronic, etc... en excelente estado... por si alguien quiere darse un capricho de cara el verano!
> 
> HL. XD



DP... dejando aparte el tema de la estética, que eso va sobre gustos... cualquier automático antes del 997 es pura basura... Porsche se tiró hasta el 996 inclusive montando el deplorable tiptronic del año PUM con 5 velocidades, que no le hacía ninguna justicia a los coches de la marca.

Yo mismo he llevado un 996TT de 420cv con tiptronic, y daba pena escuchar el CLUNK-CLUNK de los cambios. Mi Boxster S manual del 2002 era de largo mucho más divertido.

Ahora bien, el 997TT ya es otra historia. Primero, la geometría dinámica en el turbo (absoluto "primer" en un motor de gasolina, máxime en ese rango de potencias). Segundo, el cambio automático de doble embrague al estilo DSG (PDK según Porsche) que es una delicia.

resultado, el Turbo actual es posiblemente el mejor Turbo que Porsche ha tenido a la venta en la historia.


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Claro... pero hay muy pocos seguidores de la marca que esten dispuestos a pagar el precio de un 997, muchos buscan un cabrio de cara al verano.


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2010)

Llamadme snob o lo que os dé la gana, pero desde que tengo el roadster conducir un coche con techo me da sensación de enlatado. Como yo pensaba cuando lo oía de alguien que era una soberana gilipollez, os permito que penséis lo mismo de mí. Estaréis igual de errados que estaba yo...


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Llamadme snob o lo que os dé la gana, pero desde que tengo el roadster conducir un coche con techo me da sensación de enlatado. Como yo pensaba cuando lo oía de alguien que era una soberana gilipollez, os permito que penséis lo mismo de mí. Estaréis igual de errados que estaba yo...



Para entender eso hay que tener, o haber tenido, un roadster ::

A mí la experiencia del Boxster S me ha hecho cambiar de opinión respecto al próximo capricho que me compraré. Siendo un amante de los _driver's cars_, nunca estuve demasiado dispuesto a sacrificar rigidez torsional (coupé) por el placer de ir a cielo descubierto (roadster).

Pero después de la experiencia con el porsche... creo que podremos sacrificar algo de aplomo en el paso de curva, en favor de un poco de "melena" al viento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Llamadme snob o lo que os dé la gana, pero desde que tengo el roadster conducir un coche con techo me da sensación de enlatado. Como yo pensaba cuando lo oía de alguien que era una soberana gilipollez, os permito que penséis lo mismo de mí. Estaréis igual de errados que estaba yo...



Imagínate si montas en moto la sensación que te dá ir en un coche...


----------



## ghkghk (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Imagínate si montas en moto la sensación que te dá ir en un coche...



Lo sé. Es que a mí las motos de acojonan un poco. Aunque la sensación se verá un pelín mermada por ir con casco ¿no?

No sé, la verdad es que las veces que he ido en moto me han gustado menos que cuando voy descapotado escuchado un poco de música tranquila a última hora de la tarde...


----------



## Caída a Plomo (3 May 2010)

Pues para sensación de libertad, en bici o andando, como hago yo .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Pues para sensación de libertad, en bici o andando, como hago yo .



Eso es de pobres 

Ve tu a trabajar 13 km por autovía y cuesta arriba más del 50% del camino en bicicleta.


----------



## chudire (3 May 2010)

Bueno, ya que nos estamos retratando he de decir que conduzco el mismo golf IV que llevaba en primero de carrera. No hace falta que comentéis. un saludo


----------



## Nico (3 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Por cierto, he borrado de favoritos sin querer el link del foro de bolsa y ahora me aparece sólo el de forocoches, alguien me puede pegar el link del Ibex de Burbuja? ::



Estoy igual que* R3v3nANT*, tenía el link de un foro de bolsa y ahora voy directo a forocoches.

Alguien tiene el link por favor ? ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 May 2010)

¡FOROCOCHES NOS ASEDIA!

Os veo poco inspirados con los tags, por cierto...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

se nota que el ibex lleva lateral mucho tiempo, que relajo tienen hoygan 

¿ para donde pensais que va a romper el ibex ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> se nota que el ibex lleva lateral mucho tiempo, que relajo tienen hoygan
> 
> ¿ para donde pensais que va a romper el ibex ?




¿Porqué no dices tu algo para variar?

Puedes poner el análisisde Mulder para hoy aquí, total si lo compras no sé para qué nos preguntas...:ouch:


----------



## debianita (3 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> se nota que el ibex lleva lateral mucho tiempo, que relajo tienen hoygan
> 
> ¿ para donde pensais que va a romper el ibex ?



De momento tiene una cierta tendencia ::abajo: , a la espectativa de los usanos. De momento llevo un mini corto, no podia estar sin entrar en juego 8:


----------



## Interesado (3 May 2010)

Estos son capaces de montarse un foro paralelo sólo para hablar de coches. 

Yo creo que esto va a acabar muy rojo, llevamos pegados a la directriz bajista de la primera llegada a los 10400 y no hay manera de pasarla. Como no rebotemos en 10310 nos vamos a ir a probar los 10000 en breve, y dudo que nos detengamos allí mucho tiempo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

yo estoy convencido de que el intento de atentado ha sido de algun banco o sociedad de valores que el viernes se puso corta y quería dar el pelotazo este lunes, pero como les ha salido mal, hoy subirán, con lo cual el Ibex terminará en verde.........

ese es mi análisis, jejejeje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> se nota que el ibex lleva lateral mucho tiempo, que relajo tienen hoygan
> 
> ¿ para donde pensais que va a romper el ibex ?



Qué estáis haciendo con el hilo... :ouch::ouch::ouch:







Largo si rompe por arriba, corto si rompe por abajo... yo personalmente voy corto...

Saludos...

PD: Vaya, Interesado ha escrito lo mismo que he puesto yo en imagen... 
PD2: Supongo que a las 16h se romperá por arriba o por abajo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿Porqué no dices tu algo para variar?
> 
> Puedes poner el análisisde Mulder para hoy aquí, total si lo compras no sé para qué nos preguntas...:ouch:



Que caracter Luca, que mal te sento el comentario de broma anterior, bueno pues yo voy corto , ya sabes lo que pienso ienso:

No suelo poner mi opinion por que no tiene ningun fundamento y lo de Mulder ya lo dice el solito.


----------



## Interesado (3 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Qué estáis haciendo con el hilo... :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por pereza, pero sí, llevo toda la mañana con el mismo gráfico. Si tiras paralelas a la directriz bajista, rizando un poco el rizo, te salen cosillas interesantes... (10d en 30' uso yo).


----------



## debianita (3 May 2010)

Parece que empieza a cojer algo de inercia :baba:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Que caracter Luca, que mal te sento el comentario de broma anterior, bueno pues yo voy corto , ya sabes lo que pienso ienso:
> 
> No suelo poner mi opinion por que no tiene ningun fundamento y lo de Mulder ya lo dice el solito.



Tienes que entender "la ideosincrasia" de cada uno... yo la verdad es que me parto con los comentarios de Luca... :XX: En el hilo veo a Luca como el poli malo y a Wataru_ como el poli bueno... (que nadie se lo tome a mal, eh?)

Hay que decir más veces lo que se piensa, tendríamos que ser tod@s más direct@s y aceptar mejor las críticas...

Saludos...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (3 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que empieza a co*j*er algo de inercia :baba:



Post patrocinado por Taliván Ortográfico... 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tienes que entender "la ideosincrasia" de cada uno... yo la verdad es que me parto con los comentarios de Luca... :XX: En el hilo veo a Luca como el poli malo y a Wataru_ como el poli bueno... (que nadie se lo tome a mal, eh?)
> 
> Hay que decir más veces lo que se piensa, tendríamos que ser tod@s más direct@s y aceptar mejor las críticas...
> 
> Saludos...



Lo malo de un foro (de un medio escrito en general) es que más que directo, parece que se está siendo borde, antipático...

Yo recuerdo algún intercambio de e-mails con algún cliente, que se sintió un poco ofendido, cuando no era mi intención en absoluto (las típicas veces que escribes un mail rápido con cuatro ideas, y suena fatal), así que desde entonces intento revisar con lupa lo escrito para que no suene mal al leerlo.

Wataru_ se parece a su avatar... es muy tierno.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

liquido, miniplusvalias pero quiero ver que hacen los yankys no sea que me la lien :


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

Acabo de recuperar la luz desde hace media hora tras una tormenta con gran aparato eléctrico, granizo, lluvia torrencial, etc etc. Completito oiga.

Menos mal que no me he perdido gran cosa.

Eso si, hoy el ordenador no me lo han jodido con la otra vez :no:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo malo de un foro (de un medio escrito en general) es que más que directo, parece que se está siendo borde, antipático...
> 
> Yo recuerdo algún intercambio de e-mails con algún cliente, que se sintió un poco ofendido, cuando no era mi intención en absoluto (las típicas veces que escribes un mail rápido con cuatro ideas, y suena fatal), así que desde entonces intento revisar con lupa lo escrito para que no suene mal al leerlo.
> 
> Wataru_ se parece a su avatar... es muy tierno.



Dede luego mi ultima intencion es ofender a nadie y menos a Luca, de mi se han descojonado muchas veces y me lo he tomado muy bien a pesar de palmar bastante.


----------



## Wataru_ (3 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tienes que entender "la ideosincrasia" de cada uno... yo la verdad es que me parto con los comentarios de Luca... :XX: En el hilo veo a Luca como el poli malo y a Wataru_ como el poli bueno... (que nadie se lo tome a mal, eh?)
> 
> Hay que decir más veces lo que se piensa, tendríamos que ser tod@s más direct@s y aceptar mejor las críticas...
> 
> Saludos...



Juuass, Lcasc, si dando algunos rodeos hay gente que no se traga, imagina que fuésemos todos tan directos... xD a piñas fijo. 

Creo que estamos bien donde estamos... 

Del foro ese de bolsa que habláis ¿tiene algún nombre?, es que no se a que os referís mezclando forocoches y bolsa... :
Desde que el hilo de la niña de la escote desapareció, ya apenas lo miro... jajaja 

Un saludo

ED: Peca :*** jaja


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de recuperar la luz desde hace media hora tras una tormenta con gran aparato eléctrico, granizo, lluvia torrencial, etc etc. Completito oiga.
> 
> Menos mal que no me he perdido gran cosa.
> 
> Eso si, hoy el ordenador no me lo han jodido con la otra vez :no:



Compraste el SAI?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

no encuentro en yahoo finance los futuros yankys a ver como vienen ¿ cual era el link xd ? :


----------



## pecata minuta (3 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no encuentro en yahoo finance los futuros yankys a ver como vienen ¿ cual era el link xd ? :



Major U.S. Indices - Yahoo! Finance


----------



## debianita (3 May 2010)

Cerrado mini corto, abierto uno largo

Edit: Pepón es mi pastor


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Compraste el SAI?



Si una regleta-SAI, pequeño pero suficiente como para aguantar la que ha caido por aquí.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

Mulder yo que tú compraba unas placas solares tipo "calculadora casio" que vienen con convertidor y montaba unas cuantas baterías de un desguace conectados al mismo y jamás vas a tener problemas de rayos, luz caídas etc etc ya que tú te ganas la vida con esto... menos iphone y gastate los € en una placa solar de esas y unas cuantas baterías.. no hace falta SAI ni nada... 

También venden molinillos por si te dá es muy fácil fabricarselo uno mismo.


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mulder yo que tú compraba unas placas solares tipo "calculadora casio" que vienen con convertidor y montaba unas cuantas baterías de un desguace conectados al mismo y jamás vas a tener problemas de rayos, luz caídas etc etc ya que tú te ganas la vida con esto... menos iphone y gastate los € en una placa solar de esas y unas cuantas baterías.. no hace falta SAI ni nada...
> 
> También venden molinillos por si te dá es muy fácil fabricarselo uno mismo.



¿y si cae granizo como hoy y se rompen? ¿de que me sirven?

Mi coche no se ha abollado de milagro, aunque tengo que revisarlo de cerca.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Juuass, Lcasc, si dando algunos rodeos hay gente que no se traga, imagina que fuésemos todos tan directos... xD a piñas fijo.
> 
> Creo que estamos bien donde estamos...
> 
> ...



Yo tampoco he pillado el tema del foro y forocoches... ¿?

Hay que joderse, al final tú y yo somos los polis del foro...:XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y si cae granizo como hoy y se rompen? ¿de que me sirven?
> 
> Mi coche no se ha abollado de milagro, aunque tengo que revisarlo de cerca.



Si tienes un tragaluz pues lo pones dentro de casa, no te creas que necesita mucha luz para cargar las baterías.

Si no te gusta la solución, con recargar las baterías a la red es suficiente.

Con una batería de coche la autonomía del ordenador no creo que sea muy baja...


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si tienes un tragaluz pues lo pones dentro de casa, no te creas que necesita mucha luz para cargar las baterías.
> 
> Si no te gusta la solución, con recargar las baterías a la red es suficiente.
> 
> Con una batería de coche la autonomía del ordenador no creo que sea muy baja...



Tengo 4 terrazas y tb se podría poner en el tejado, lo que pasa es que no soy tan manitas como para montarme todo ese tinglado, aunque es una idea lonchafinista muy buena para ahorrarme un pico en la factura eléctrica.

Y aquí todo lo tengo eléctrico.


----------



## Claca (3 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cerrado mini corto, abierto uno largo
> 
> Edit: Pepón es mi pastor



Mientras el ibex no pase de los 400 con claridad, nada de largos, hamijo.

El 29 y el 30 se apoyo varias veces ahí, hoy hemos perdido el nivel tras la apertura y hasta el momento no se ha podido recuperar. De hecho en este punto cortos tienen mucho sentido, con el stop muy cerca, además. Pena del dato, como siempre.


----------



## debianita (3 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Mientras el ibex no pase de los 400 con claridad, nada de largos, hamijo.
> 
> El 29 y el 30 se apoyo varias veces ahí, hoy hemos perdido el nivel tras la apertura y hasta el momento no se ha podido recuperar. De hecho en este punto cortos tienen mucho sentido, con el stop muy cerca, además. Pena del dato, como siempre.




Llevo todo el dia jugando con 1 mini, tal y como esta la cosa paso de jugarme nada más, siguiendo la tendencia a muy corto plazo,1 hora aprox y cerrado posis cuando no veo la cosa clara. Mero divertimento. He de decir que esperaba que con la apertura usana esto subiera un pelín más.

Saltó el stop, ahora abro uno en sentido inverso

Ahora sube


----------



## Claca (3 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Llevo todo el dia jugando con 1 mini, tal y como esta la cosa paso de jugarme nada más, siguiendo la tendencia a muy corto plazo,1 hora aprox y cerrado posis cuando no veo la cosa clara. Mero divertimento. He de decir que esperaba que con la apertura usana esto subiera un pelín más.
> 
> Saltó el stop, ahora abro uno en sentido inverso
> 
> Ahora sube



A mí también me han echado. 

Si no cierran el gap, se quedará en una saltada de stops. Parece que están pendientes de los yankis, a ver si pueden con la resistencia.


----------



## Interesado (3 May 2010)

Nada, me alejo un rato de la pantalla y me encuentro esto por las nubes y con otro corto más para la saca, pues nada... 

Quiero sangre.


----------



## debianita (3 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Nada, me alejo un rato de la pantalla y me encuentro esto por las nubes y con otro corto más para la saca, pues nada...
> 
> Quiero sangre.





Me too, blood!!!


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

Desde luego ultimamente el mercado está imposible, hacen lo que les da la gana y en el momento en que les da la gana y además lo hacen aposta para fastidiar al mayor número posible de gacelas, que aunque lo parezca esto no es lo que hacen todos los dias.


----------



## debianita (3 May 2010)

Saltó de nuevo el stop, joder! no hay manera.

EDITaso de entrar hasta que esto no se defina un poco más


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2010)

Aysss... pero qué me hacéis, washing your money for leoncios' greater glory?

si es que no pué ser...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

Mirad las velas que comenté el fin de semana en el EUR /USD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

DP alguna pista en NVAX? le están pegando un meneo al árbol sideral... para luego dejarla muerta... parece que hacen margin calls de stops y acumulan...(con el banco griego están en acumulación bastante clara)


----------



## donpepito (3 May 2010)

Están jugando ellos solos... observa el negociado en los rangos, con pocas accs, la mueven como quieren.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (3 May 2010)

Bueno me voy a casa.

Poneros cortos en el EUR/USD que ahora es la jugada más clara.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

que opinais de entrar en Sniace??????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

Todo el santo dia aqui para hacerme un par de cortos con 30 pipos la unidad, he ganado algo pero ni pa pipas hoygan 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> que opinais de entrar en Sniace??????????



Langaro, eres mi sustituto chicharrero xd  , yo no lo puedo evitar tampoco eso de pensar en el superpelotazo  aunque normalmente me den un zas en toda la boca cada vez que toco chicharros:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

jejejeejejejeje es que me encanta eso de comprar muuuuuchas acciones ademas siempre pienso que si estan tan bajo no pueden bajar mucho mas........


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

joerrrrrrrrrrrr que le pasa a SOL??????? por lo menos en una estoy recuperando algo...........
edito: ha sido comentarlo y empezar a corregir....... PARA LOS QUE LEEN ESTO VOY CORTO EN GAS


----------



## Interesado (3 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> jejejeejejejeje es que me encanta eso de comprar muuuuuchas acciones ademas siempre pienso que si estan tan bajo no pueden bajar mucho mas........



De hecho, lo habitual es que si algo lleva tiempo bajando, siga bajando. ienso:

El concepto "barato" es relativo. Como aquel oyente de Intereconomía que llamó al consultorio de bolsa "para que me aconseje alguna acción barata, de 0.90-1€ como mucho" :XX:


----------



## credulo (3 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> De hecho, lo habitual es que si algo lleva tiempo bajando, siga bajando. ienso:
> 
> El concepto "barato" es relativo. Como aquel oyente de Intereconomía que llamó al consultorio de bolsa "para que me aconseje alguna acción barata, de 0.90-1€ como mucho" :XX:



Claro, como la bolsa siempre sube, la compras a 1 € y vendes cuando suba a 10 :ouch:

Oye ¿y qué respondieron?


----------



## Interesado (3 May 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Claro, como la bolsa siempre sube, la compras a 1 € y vendes cuando suba a 10 :ouch:
> 
> Oye ¿y qué respondieron?



Bueno, pues le explicaron que las acciones no se compran por su precio absoluto, sino en función de su potencial de revalorización. Que una acción de 1€ puede ser muy cara y otra de 100€ muy barata, le puso el ejemplo de google, etc...

Muy profesional el analisto, este tipo de gacelas no se te pueden escapar. Yo me habría estado descojonando un buen rato.


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

Hoy a resultas de la tormenta que me ha tenido con el ordenador apagado alrededor de media hora no pongo el volumen de los leoncios porque es muy probable que hayan errores, aunque se me haya ido la luz en un momento de lateral y con poca actividad.

No quiero que nadie se lleve alguna idea equivocada.


----------



## R3v3nANT (3 May 2010)

Pon lo que tengas a sabiendas que la información es incompleta. Teniendo en cuenta el coste de este servicio que ofreces, no creo que nadie se queje


----------



## rafaxl (3 May 2010)

Siento el entrometimiento, pero quiero postear esto:

BRENT CRUDE FUTR (USD/bbl.)	88.900	+1.460	+1.67%

Camino de los 90 dolares, ¿como lo veis? ¿posible ver los 100 antes del verano?

Un saludo.


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pon lo que tengas a sabiendas que la información es incompleta. Teniendo en cuenta el coste de este servicio que ofreces, no creo que nadie se queje



Como vos querais, pero he de poner el:

*DISCLAIMER*

Esta información podría ser parcial o totalmente errónea.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido mediano y el saldo negativo.

- Han vendido durante toda la mañana hasta las 14:30 (pero a esta hora es cuando se me ha ido la luz)
- Desde entonces han comprado.

En subasta no veo lo que han hecho si no filtro mucho, han comprado y han vendido, la diferencia es practicamente nula entre esa compra y la venta, así que hay neutralidad para mañana, o lo que es lo mismo, no tienen ni pajolera idea de por donde van a ir las tornas mañana.

Parece que les ha sorprendido algo del mercado que ha pasado hoy y con lo que no contaban.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

Dado que nunca acierto el gap del dia siguiente esta vez me he quedado en liquidez 8: , ya estaba hasta los webs de dedicar la p`rimera operacion a recuperar la gambada del gap del dia anterior ::

Cada dia que no pierdo vuela mi imaginacion y siento un no se que , que me hace muy feliz , debe ser la ostia cuando se gana ¿no ?  :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

como nosotros, ejjejeejejejeje (me refiero al analisis de Mulder)


----------



## pollastre (3 May 2010)

Luca, he leído en otro post tu historia sobre el proyecto ese en el que te llamaban a las 12:00 e incluso a la una de la mañana, para al final irse todo al carajo... espeluznante, macho. Debió ser la hostia...


----------



## kokaine (3 May 2010)

El S&P parece que va seguir apretando hasta llegar a máximos de nuevo. Quizás ese sea el momento de empezar con los cortos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

al final SNIACE +2.52% y yo hice un comentario de comprarla cuando estaba bajando un -2.4%....... Zuloman, ves como al final hay veces que hay que hacer caso a los chicharros...... aunque es muy facil decirlo a toro pasado.
Edito: no hice comentario de comprarla, solo pregunté que tal sería para compra.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (3 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> al final SNIACE +2.52% y yo hice un comentario de comprarla cuando estaba bajando un -2.4%....... Zuloman, ves como al final hay veces que hay que hacer caso a los chicharros...... aunque es muy facil decirlo a toro pasado.
> Edito: no hice comentario de comprarla, solo pregunté que tal sería para compra.



Yo ya no opero con acciones joven :no: con los futuros pierdo mas y mas rapido 

PDor cierto, menos mal que tome la decision de cerrar posiciones al final de sesion, ya volvia a fallar el gap de mañana otra vez hoygan ..... pensaba quedarme corto


----------



## debianita (3 May 2010)

Zuloman! ya tiene avatar 

Madre mia con el s&p, pepón pepón! y el dow jones idem de lo mismo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 May 2010)

Alguien va a ir a "bolsalia" este fin de semana?


----------



## Mulder (3 May 2010)

Al S&P se le están atascando los 1200.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

Hoy tengo medico a las 9 am y no podre operar :´( no rompais nada eh, que a la vuelta me gustaria lle3varme algo a la boca......... a ser posible que no sea un zas 

Para que Luca no diga que no me mojo, hoy apostaria a que sube el ibex , no me refiero solo al gap que parece claro, sino que despues aun subiremos al go mas............. razones..........corazonada pura ( ya saben hagan lo contrario, aunque como no podre jugar igual acierto  )

Debianita, mi avatar es la cruz de Santiago, por otro lado adptada por el celtiña como seña de identidad, soy de esos gallegos que tras vivir mas años en Madrid que en Galicia cada dia tengo mas morriña de mi tierra.


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

Probando, probando foto de perfil... hoygan, me hoyen? Adelante cambio.


edito: mierda pa mi, la foto no sale. 5 años de informática para esto.

edito 2: ya está, ya está. No hay nada que un oficial alemán no sepa hacerrrrr xDDDD


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 May 2010)

Zulo, a cuanto esta Gas en el pre, por favor y ya abusando un poco.... y Sol?????


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Ayer los gringos nos hicieron ver que están muy fuertes, pero ultimamente lo que nos dejan ver no es lo que sigue....

Creo que me voy a dedicar al trading puro hasta que salgamos por algún sitio, aunque ya tengo claro por donde va a ser.


----------



## pyn (4 May 2010)

¿Qué le pasa al ibex en pre-apertura? Tan pronto está en 10335 como en 10200. Algo traman, voy a llamar a los chicos del botas que me comenten a ver.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Gap a la baja, buenos días foreria


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Qué le pasa al ibex en pre-apertura? Tan pronto está en 10335 como en 10200. Algo traman, voy a llamar a los chicos del botas que me comenten a ver.



Si le han metido unos bandazos buenos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Guanos días... )

El cruce €/$ a 5 milésimas de romper mínimos...

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Que bonita mañana :baba: , con recuperar lo que palmé ayer me doy por satisfecho, aunque un viaje a los 10.120 estaria bien.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Yo he comprado un corto que vendía ayer a 10320 en 10220, vuelvo a mirar de abrir otro un poco más arriba. Sigo con uno que abrí en 10180.

Saludos...

Pd: Uffff, hemos roto el canal de corto plazo (donde creí que rebotaríamos!) me quedó con el mini corto que me queda a ver si lo puedo liquidar bien... si hacemos pull-back al canal perdido sería buen momento de meterle...
PD2: Comprado en 10150...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Luca, he leído en otro post tu historia sobre el proyecto ese en el que te llamaban a las 12:00 e incluso a la una de la mañana, para al final irse todo al carajo... espeluznante, macho. Debió ser la hostia...



Jajaja.

Eso que he contado es pecata minuta, comparado con lo que he vivido es como ver correteando a Heidi por las praderas.

Por si quieres saber cómo es por dentro el mundillo: aunque el tío al final es muy sectario y masoquista:

http://deconsultoradirectorti.blogspot.com/2008/03/memorias-de-un-ex-prostituto.html

Flipé con el bear raid que se marcaron ayer en NBG menudos cabrones!!!!! son prácticas ilegales según la SEC... menos mal que no estuve delante de la pantalla y no le puse stop si no me hubieran ventilado..


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Me saltó el stop dinámico, unos lereles a la saca, a ver si corrije un poco y otro corto al canto

EDIT: Corto de nuevo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Guanos días... )
> 
> El cruce €/$ a 5 milésimas de romper mínimos...
> 
> Saludos...



Hola LCASC el 16 de abril hice un análisis en la casa de campo sobre esto y calculé para mediados de mayo 1,25 como punto de rebote, es lo que tiene imprimir eurobonos para los rescates...

Estoy operando en Papel de momento con el cruce eur/usd pero teniendo en cuenta mis análisis ahora estaría bastante entacado de billetes la verdad :XX:

Se ajusta mucho a los fundamentales.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

¿Pero que le pasa de nuevo al Ibex? Joder xD alguien se resfría y nuestro Ibex casi la palma...

Estas bajadas de "precio" pueden contribuir a un posterior rally... no digo que mañana ni el otro...

Luca, he visto el gráfico de las NBG, pfff es que tienen mucho riesgo y la caída fue con volumen... ¿tienes muchas compradas?. Por norma después de que la tiren así con volumen acaba de nuevo en ese precio y "superándolo" a la baja.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> ¿Pero que le pasa de nuevo al Ibex? Joder xD alguien se resfría y nuestro Ibex casi la palma...
> 
> ...



Hola Wata, es un bear raid, lo que hicieron fué hacer saltar Stops para acumular como cabrones, es una señal muy alcista...


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Cárpatos:
El súbito desplome del Ibex se debe a un rumor, sin ninguna duda falso, y posiblemente lanzado de forma mal intencionada que dice que España estaba planeando pedir una ayuda de más de 200.000 millones de euros. Conociendo el mercado, no me cabe ni la menor duda de que este rumor lo ha lanzado algún gran hedge que estaba corto...Pero es lo que se dice y esa ha sido la causa de muchas ventas.

En cualquier caso el gobierno español y su presidente, siempreoptimista, debería darse cuenta del avispero en que nos estamos metiendo si no reaccionan de inmediato. Aquí disparan a matar. Ya vemos la animadversión contra España que hay en el mercado financiero


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hola LCASC el 16 de abril hice un análisis en la casa de campo sobre esto y calculé para mediados de mayo 1,25 como punto de rebote, es lo que tiene imprimir eurobonos para los rescates...
> 
> Estoy operando en Papel de momento con el cruce eur/usd pero teniendo en cuenta mis análisis ahora estaría bastante entacado de billetes la verdad :XX:
> 
> Se ajusta mucho a los fundamentales.



No te digo nada si yo hiciera más caso de mis análisis... :ouch:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2253409-post63.html

Ese día estaba en 1.487 ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> No te digo nada si yo hiciera más caso de mis análisis... :ouch:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2253409-post63.html
> 
> Ese día estaba en 1.487 ::



No está mal 

Yo espero que se cumpla mi pronóstico para el día 15, me haría ilusión acertar la fecha.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Al tito botas le están dando fuerte :XX: como pierda los 9 nos reiremos
EDIT: Tengo el botón rojo preparado para darle en el momento adecuado


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Yo he comprado un corto que vendía ayer a 10320 en 10220, vuelvo a mirar de abrir otro un poco más arriba. Sigo con uno que abrí en 10180.
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Atentos que parece que vamos hacia el canal perdido...


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos:
> El súbito desplome del Ibex se debe a un rumor, sin ninguna duda falso, y posiblemente lanzado de forma mal intencionada que dice que España estaba planeando pedir una ayuda de más de 200.000 millones de euros. Conociendo el mercado, no me cabe ni la menor duda de que este rumor lo ha lanzado algún gran hedge que estaba corto...Pero es lo que se dice y esa ha sido la causa de muchas ventas.
> 
> En cualquier caso el gobierno español y su presidente, siempreoptimista, debería darse cuenta del avispero en que nos estamos metiendo si no reaccionan de inmediato. Aquí disparan a matar. Ya vemos la animadversión contra España que hay en el mercado financiero



Esto se parece a la agencia del chisme


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto se parece a la agencia del chisme



Normal, el Ibex es una casa de putas.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Normal, el Ibex es una casa de putas.




Ya me van bien que sea una verduleria, hoy verde acelga fosforito. Vaya castaña se está pegando 8:


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Ahora Moody's  festival


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ahora Moody's  festival



Menuda tunda que nos van a dar hoy.... suponía que el ataque concertado de los malvadoh especuladoreh contra el reino de Hispanistán iba a tardar algunas semanas en llegar, mientras se organizaban y tal...

pero qué coño, sin solución de continuidad han pasado desde Grecia a España, saltándose a Portugal?


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

Ojete calor al 10K1, si perdemos ese soporte Tonuel podría no ganar para papel en el que emitir todos los certificados que van a ser necesarios...


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

Buenos días chicos.

Ayer me quedé corto con unas putillas compradas de media sobre 10400...

Mis fieles putillas nunca me fallan. Ahora la duda es si soltarlas en los 9400 o en los 9200. :XX:


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días chicos.
> 
> Ayer me quedé corto con unas putillas compradas de media sobre 10400...
> 
> Mis fieles putillas nunca me fallan.* Ahora la duda es si soltarlas en los 9400 o en los 9200.* :XX:





Estremecedor dilema... ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

3 entradas cortas con SL protege comisiones a los pocos segundos y los 3 saltados... menuda volatilidad! :

A dos milésimas de romper mínimos el €/$...


----------



## chudire (4 May 2010)

Buenas,
espero que no saquéis la pregunta de contexto pero en la jerga del foro, qué son unas putillas?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Buenas,
> espero que no saquéis la pregunta de contexto pero en la jerga del foro, qué son unas putillas?



Unas mujeres liberales que te hacen trabajitos por dinero... 

Son opciones, tienes put, y call, la put es un derecho de venta y la call un derecho de compra, cotizan como las acciones hasta que se quedan out of the money y se te ejecutan.

Pero vamos, usa el google y demás.


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Buenas,
> espero que no saquéis la pregunta de contexto pero en la jerga del foro, qué son unas putillas?



Warrants put.

Si fuera de lo otro lo habría posteado en guardería en el hilo de guerra de sexos...


----------



## chudire (4 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Unas mujeres liberales que te hacen trabajitos por dinero...
> 
> Son opciones, tienes put, y call, la put es un derecho de venta y la call un derecho de compra, cotizan como las acciones hasta que se quedan out of the money y se te ejecutan.
> 
> Pero vamos, usa el google y demás.



Has probado a escribir "putillas" en google?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Has probado a escribir "putillas" en google?



Hamijo.. no te digo lo del google para que busque "putillas" si no put options o call options.... :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Has probado a escribir "putillas" en google?




cuenta cuenta... jojojo... :XX:


----------



## ghkghk (4 May 2010)

Tonuel, te imagino siempre a oscuras, con una sonrisa malvada... Acechando.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Allá vamos... corto a saco!!!!! )


----------



## ghkghk (4 May 2010)

Ayer me quité de encima raudo los Repsoles. 700 eurillos así a ojo me he ahorrado hoy. Puto Ibex, no respeta ni a Repsol. En el Ibex, son todo chicharros y de los malos. Sin excepción.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2010)

Buenos días. Aquí hay de eso que busca "chudire" y todos los que bailan tienen un "cayenne" aparcado en el puerto. XD <object width="480" height="385">
</param>
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3B11tVU6uAs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chudire (4 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijo.. no te digo lo del google para que busque "putillas" si no put options o call options.... :ouch:



Buscad (google): putillas, call, option

No os lo vais a creer!!


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No está mal
> 
> Yo espero que se cumpla mi pronóstico para el día 15, me haría ilusión acertar la fecha.



¿Cual es esa previsión, si se puede preguntar?


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

Cargando más putillas. Esta es la buena.


----------



## chudire (4 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días. Aquí hay de eso que busca "chudire" y todos los que bailan tienen un "cayenne" aparcado en el puerto. XD <object width="480" height="385">
> </param>
> </param>
> </param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3B11tVU6uAs&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Así nos va...


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Tonuel vaya preparando los certificados, esto promete :XX: el del tito botas especial, como la ultima vez.


----------



## twetter (4 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos:
> El súbito desplome del Ibex se debe a un rumor, sin ninguna duda falso, y posiblemente lanzado de forma mal intencionada que dice que España estaba planeando pedir una ayuda de más de 200.000 millones de euros. Conociendo el mercado, no me cabe ni la menor duda de que este rumor lo ha lanzado algún gran hedge que estaba corto...Pero es lo que se dice y esa ha sido la causa de muchas ventas.
> 
> En cualquier caso el gobierno español y su presidente, siempreoptimista, debería darse cuenta del avispero en que nos estamos metiendo si no reaccionan de inmediato. Aquí disparan a matar. Ya vemos la animadversión contra España que hay en el mercado financiero



pues a mi esto me parece grave.

cuando el rio suena.....


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

Nos vamos por la barranquilla.
Como se desparrame mucho el tema, no llegamos ni a la reunión de mañana entre el Marihuano y el Zperro.

Será verdad que ninguno de estos perros políticos, vagos, tunantes y paniaguados es capaz de hacer nada para evitar que nos despedacen?


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Madre madre, que castañado, mirar el volumen cuando perdió los 10140 :

IBEX 35 - Cotización IBEX 35 en Bolsa - Tiempo Real IBEX 35

Habrá que dejar correr estos cortos dias, tal y como se está poniendo esto, no lo arregla ni Dios


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Madre madre, que castañado, mirar el volumen cuando perdió los 10140 :

IBEX 35 - Cotización IBEX 35 en Bolsa - Tiempo Real IBEX 35

Habrá que dejar correr estos cortos dias, tal y como se está poniendo esto no lo arregla ni Dios

EDIT: Puto server de calopez, va peor que el Ibex 8:


----------



## ghkghk (4 May 2010)

twetter dijo:


> pues a mi esto me parece grave.
> 
> cuando el rio suena.....





Una cosa es mover el árbol, pero una caída de un 3.50% por un rumor sin fundamento sólo da pie a dos opiniones: A- es cierto ó B- el IBEX está herido de muerte y un vago rumor zozobra la Bolsa a su antojo.

Elijan el que más les guste.


----------



## terraenxebre (4 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Una cosa es mover el árbol, pero una caída de un 3.50% por un rumor sin fundamento sólo da pie a dos opiniones: A- es cierto ó B- el IBEX está herido de muerte y un vago rumor zozobra la Bolsa a su antojo.
> 
> Elijan el que más les guste.



compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia


----------



## Asturiano (4 May 2010)

Lo raro es lo que estaba pasando hace ya un tiempo, el ibex está sobrevalorado y no representa la economía del país, a plomo sin parar.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Madre madre, que castañado, mirar el volumen cuando perdió los 10140 :
> 
> IBEX 35 - Cotización IBEX 35 en Bolsa - Tiempo Real IBEX 35
> 
> ...



Por cierto, Debianita, qué programa/web usas para seguir las cotizaciónes? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Por ahora hemos parado en el soporte del día 25/02 10.050... a ver lo que aguanta... 

No es mal momento para unos largos de corto plazo... ::

PD: El €/$ se ha quedado a media milésima de mínimos... lo damos como doble suelo... ::


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

terraenxebre dijo:


> compra con el rumor, vende con la noticia



:no:

En el IBEX se VENDE con el rumor y se COMPRA con la noticia.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Jur jur

Alemania propone iniciar 'insolvencias controladas' en la UE | elmundo.es


----------



## jam14 (4 May 2010)

¡¡Jo!!... Cosa más bonita, hoyga... ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> ¿Cual es esa previsión, si se puede preguntar?



1,25 eur/usd


----------



## chudire (4 May 2010)

Estamos todos esperando rebote?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Estamos todos esperando rebote?



No va a rebotar... no tiene pinta de bear raid ni window dressing.


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> 1,25 eur/usd



Me parece muy sensato. Aunque esta por ver si lo quieren conseguir. Lo único que se es que Alemania tambien quiere que tu previsión se cumpla 

Quizá por eso se hayan saltado a portugal y hoy estén empezando a darnos a nosotros con tó lo gordo.


----------



## Dula (4 May 2010)

*Las claves de la sesión
El Ibex 35 baja más del 3% entre rumores de nuevos recortes de rating a España*

elEconomista.es - Líder de audiencia en información de economía y bolsa - elEconomista.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Me parece muy sensato. Aunque esta por ver si lo quieren conseguir. Lo único que se es que Alemania tambien quiere que tu previsión se cumpla
> 
> Quizá por eso se hayan saltado a portugal y hoy estén empezando a darnos a nosotros con tó lo gordo.



Las presiviones se han hecho en función de las necesidades Griegas, ahora mismo están descontando lo que ha dicho el ministro alemán sobre "mayores necesidades" si de verdad rescatan a la península podemos ver el €/$ en 0,95-1,10 sin demasiada dificultad. (Teniendo en cuenta la especulación corta que se está gestando)


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Por cierto, Debianita, qué programa/web usas para seguir las cotizaciónes? :



Pues ahora como estoy en el curre no tengo muchas herramientas. Las de infobolsa para ver la tendencia y el realtime de bolsamania(gratuito). En casa uso el qtstalker a partir de datos del yahoo finance.


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las presiviones se han hecho en función de las necesidades Griegas, ahora mismo están descontando lo que ha dicho el ministro alemán sobre "mayores necesidades" si de verdad rescatan a la península podemos ver el €/$ en 0,95-1,10 sin demasiada dificultad. (Teniendo en cuenta la especulación corta que se está gestando)



El objetivo Alemán para el Euro, según mis números (Nada del otro mundo, he de decir), está en el 1-1,1. Ese es el punto óptimo para su balanza, al menos hasta mediados del 2011. 

Sigo dudando mucho que lo puedan conseguir de forma efectiva sin hundir media EMU.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2010)

Efecto DOMINO... Italia nerviosa....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> El objetivo Alemán para el Euro, según mis números (Nada del otro mundo, he de decir), está en el 1-1,1. Ese es el punto óptimo para su balanza, al menos hasta mediados del 2011.
> 
> Sigo dudando mucho que lo puedan conseguir de forma efectiva sin hundir media EMU.



Efectivamente, ese es el rango que quieren los alemanes, creo que después de las elecciones se acelerará mucho el tema.

El verdadero problema de ésto es el coste de la energía... ya que no veo el petróleo bajando mucho... por lo que tendremos inflación de un 3-4% en la eurozona casi asegurada si se mantiene el tipo de cambio.

Con la posterior subida de tipos, que en los PIGS reduciría todavía más la renta disponible e inversión, por lo que avivaría la recesión y bajada del PIB....

Más o menos es lo que nos espera de aquí a las navidades.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Mi apuesta para hoy: Mínimo ibex 10.006

PD: Si lo acierto, digo como lo he sacado...


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues ahora como estoy en el curre no tengo muchas herramientas. Las de infobolsa para ver la tendencia y el realtime de bolsamania(gratuito). En casa uso el qtstalker a partir de datos del yahoo finance.



Excelente! :Aplauso: No conocía el qtstalker (pa' la buchaca! ) ahora mismo pongo el synaptic/kpackage a funcionar para probarlo!
Tiene buena cara...
Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis
Debian -- Package Search Results -- qtstalker


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Ja ja ja :XX: lol

Cárpatos:
Spread a 10 años entre Portugal y Alemania sube de 218 a 243. 

El italiano sube de 94 a 103

El alemán sube de 99 a 110

CDS de Portugal sube de 275,3 a 281,8

El español sube de 157,7 a 166,4


como me lo estoy pasando, venga ahora en esta bajadita perderemos los 10k 8:

EDIT: Rumore rumore ... FITCH


----------



## fmc (4 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ja ja ja :XX: lol
> 
> Cárpatos:
> Spread a 10 años entre Portugal y Alemania sube de 218 a 243.
> ...



¿Cómo se calcula el spread entre Alemania y Alemania? :


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi apuesta para hoy: Mínimo ibex 10.006
> 
> PD: Si lo acierto, digo como lo he sacado...



Yo le veo posibilidades de volver a tocar mínimos hoy mismo, pero el tuyo tampoco me parece mal nivel.

EDIT: Ahh, vale ya lo he visto. Muy buena!


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ¿Cómo se calcula el spread entre Alemania y Alemania? :


----------



## pyn (4 May 2010)

Como confirme Fitch su dato hoy no se puede poner la tele, moriremos todos 100 veces.


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2010)

Fitch spokesman reiterates AAA rating for Spain, stable outlook | ForexLive


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

como pierda los 9000 el ibex tonuel va a echar humo expidiendo certificados


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

No se de donde sacará Cárpatos los rumores, a lo mejor va corto hasta las cejas y se lo inventa :XX: Venga!!! que quiero ver los 9k 8:


----------



## Desde Gerona (4 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Como confirme Fitch su dato hoy no se puede poner la tele, moriremos todos 100 veces.




Fitch ha salido a la palestra ante los rumores de una posible rebaja de rating de España y un portavoz ha dicho a la agencia estadounidense Bloomberg que la perspectiva del rating AAA de España se mantiene estable.


Fuente


----------



## Bokeron (4 May 2010)

Fith responde a los rumores y asegura que mantiene la triple A de españa


----------



## pyn (4 May 2010)

Se confirma que en el ibex se vende con el rumor y se compra con la noticia xDDD.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> Excelente! :Aplauso: No conocía el qtstalker (pa' la buchaca! ) ahora mismo pongo el synaptic/kpackage a funcionar para probarlo!
> Tiene buena cara...
> Qtstalker - Commodity and stock market charting and technical analysis
> Debian -- Package Search Results -- qtstalker



Yo hace años que lo uso compilado desde CVS y me va muy bien aunque tiene sus cosillas. Ahora están desarrollando una nueva versión que no será como la de ahora y de momento prefiero el antiguo.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2010)

Abengoa, en su punto para unos largos.


----------



## Desde Gerona (4 May 2010)

Disfrutar malditos!!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Desde Gerona dijo:


> Disfrutar malditos!!!!



Se dice Disfruta*d*... este hilo es el de la cultura y ortografía perfectas... 8:


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

Ostias, el pollo diablo... que haya tenido que salir Fitch a desmentir la bajada de rating es algo inaudito. Me acojona y mucho.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Cargando cortos...


----------



## Desde Gerona (4 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Se dice DisfrutaR... este hilo es el de la cultura y ortografía perfectas... 8:






disfrutar: 
sinónimos | definición RAE | conjugar 
en contexto | imágenes
en Inglés | en Francés | en Portugués 
Escuchar: España

Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
disfrutar 
intr. Deleitarse, gozar, sentir satisfacción:
disfruto mucho en tu compañía. También tr. 
intr. Poseer algo bueno o agradable.
♦ Se construye con la prep. de: disfruta de elevados ingresos. 
tr. Aprovechar:
disfrutar unas vacaciones.

disfrutar - Definición - WordReference.com


----------



## pyn (4 May 2010)

Sí hijo, el infinitivo es correcto, pero si lo usas como un imperativo debes usar una forma correcta, usar el infinitivo de un verbo como imperativo es una falta grave.


----------



## Tuttle (4 May 2010)

Esto se pone interesante, aquí me quedo con mi heladito.


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 May 2010)

Esto tiene una pinta de jugada de tablero... Fitch desmintiendo un rumor. O sea, que sin que venga a cuento, se cae el IBEX e inmediatamente sale alguien diciendo que todo marcha fenomenal, que qué hacéis.

Bombero torero.


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ostias, el pollo diablo... que haya tenido que salir Fitch a desmentir la bajada de rating es algo inaudito. Me acojona y mucho.



Más grave es que Moody's no haya dicho nada... xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Seguramente estén largos, nada más.


----------



## ghkghk (4 May 2010)

Moody's no sabe qué hacer, si su trabajo o lo que encarecidamente le piden dirigentes europeos (no de alcurnia).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Mañana cuando hable ZP es un buen momento para cortos, al principio subiremos por la estabilidad que da la unidad política, luego hará una declaración y se irá al guano de nuevo... y si se ponen cortos pues cambian del rating y listo! XD


----------



## jems38 (4 May 2010)

Cada vez se parece más el gráfico anual del Ibex con el Merval en su momento de bajada sin tregua.







Estamos en Mayo del 2001. Nos queda un suspiro hasta la quiebra. 

PD.No puede compararse todo el gráfico, pero el último año tiene su parecido.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

jems38 dijo:


> Cada vez se parece más el gráfico anual del Ibex con el Merval en su momento de bajada sin tregua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De acuerdo contigo, las estimaciones que hago por fundamentales para mis operaciones se basan en el Merval, de momento llevo temas griegos, pero no esperaba tantísima rapidez en hispanistán, nos han despistado con Portugal y los CDS, dentro de nada los tenemos más altos que ellos.


----------



## jems38 (4 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De acuerdo contigo, las estimaciones que hago por fundamentales para mis operaciones se basan en el Merval, de momento llevo temas griegos, pero no esperaba tantísima rapidez en hispanistán, nos han despistado con Portugal y los CDS, dentro de nada los tenemos más altos que ellos.




Pronto llegará la oportunidad para los inversores avispados, lo pilla?. 

Saludos y a guardar toca.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

pero esto que eeesssssss :8: :8:

No se os puede dejar solos xd, me voy al medico unas horas y cuando vuelvo os habeis cargado los 10000 sin esperar a que me ponga corto xd


----------



## Morpheo17 (4 May 2010)

Estoy siguiendo la bolsa sin tener ni la más remota idea de como funciona sólo por curiosidad y es un pitorreo, en minutos pasa del -2.8% al -3.1%, luego otra vez -2.8%..... Aquí hay muchas manos manipuladoras....


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Morpheo17 dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo la bolsa sin tener ni la más remota idea de como funciona sólo por curiosidad y es un pitorreo, en minutos pasa del -2.8% al -3.1%, luego otra vez -2.8%..... Aquí hay muchas manos manipuladoras....





¿Acaso está insinuando que no jugamos limpio...? ienso:


----------



## Morpheo17 (4 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Acaso está insinuando que no jugamos limpio...? ienso:




Cuándo digo aquí, no digo aquí en burbuja.info, sino en la bolsa en sí....


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

Morpheo17 dijo:


> Estoy siguiendo la bolsa sin tener ni la más remota idea de como funciona sólo por curiosidad y es un pitorreo, en minutos pasa del -2.8% al -3.1%, luego otra vez -2.8%..... Aquí hay muchas manos manipuladoras....



Si es que es verdad, tendríamos que decirle a ZP que saque una ley para que la bolsa suba un 5% mensual y sin oscilaciones mayores del 0.1%, que sino no hay manera... :bla:

Hay que ver estos inversores que tiquismiquis son con su dinero.


----------



## ramontxu (4 May 2010)

Dicen que "la Unión Europea va abrir una investigación a las Agencias de RATING."
Esto me suena a cuando el Gobierno de España anunciaba una investigación ¿por parte del CNI? de las mismas. Uuuuuuh ¡qué miedo!
Amenazando a los calificadores...

Ahora si que también me agarro yo las kalandrakas esas...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2010)

jems38 dijo:


> Pronto llegará la oportunidad para los inversores avispados, lo pilla?.
> 
> Saludos y a guardar toca.




Jems, puede sonar un poco fuerte mi comentario, pero no va del mal rollo.

No tienes ni idea...

Estas comparando situaciones que no tienen similitudes. Comparar lo que pasó en Argentina con lo que "podría" (que no estoy de acuerdo) pasar en España es muy fuerte.

Ni nuestra bolsa es como la Argentina, ni el país, ni la moneda... Nada es igual.

Es que me sorprende que muchos comparen situaciones pero lo tuyo ya de comparar gráficos entre el Merval y el Ibex ya es de risa.

En fin, supongo que el tiempo aclarará las cosas (para lo malo y lo bueno).

Un saludo


----------



## Lladó (4 May 2010)

¿Esto cómo va? ¿Anuncian un plan de ayuda millonario para Grecia sin precedentes y las bolsas europeas aguantan apenas un día en verde?


----------



## Claca (4 May 2010)

Lladó dijo:


> ¿Esto cómo va? ¿Anuncian un plan de ayuda millonario para Grecia sin precedentes y las bolsas europeas aguantan apenas un día en verde?



Es que al día siguiente dicen que ese mismo plan podría no ser suficiente ::


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Morpheo17 dijo:


> Cuándo digo aquí, no digo aquí en burbuja.info, sino en la bolsa en sí....



hilo del ibex = manos fuertes...







Saludos


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Me voy a comer, he dejado un mini corto con stop lejano. No quiero perderme la caida, espero ver los 9k en una horita. Dejádmelo bien abajo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Jems, puede sonar un poco fuerte mi comentario, pero no va del mal rollo.
> 
> No tienes ni idea...
> 
> ...




Watarú, son escenarios de Default, y la bolsa Argentina casi es un caso de libro.

Evidentemente no va a pasar exactamente lo mismo y no se me pasa ni por la cabeza comparar gráficos, pero sí cuales fueron los valores más castigados y después los que mayor recuperación tuvieron.

Trabajo con muchos argentinos que viven en hispanistán y alucinan un poco con el parecido del devenir polítco social y económico que tenemos...(y alguno de ellos lo perdió TODO en el corralito y el corralón)


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Watarú, son escenarios de Default, y la bolsa Argentina casi es un caso de libro.
> 
> Evidentemente no va a pasar exactamente lo mismo y no se me pasa ni por la cabeza comparar gráficos, pero sí cuales fueron los valores más castigados y después los que mayor recuperación tuvieron.
> 
> Trabajo con muchos argentinos que viven en hispanistán y alucinan un poco con el parecido del devenir polítco social y económico que tenemos...(y algo de ellos lo perdió TODO en el corralito y el corralón)



Los Argentinos son mezcla de españoles e italianos, ¿te extraña que sean tan exagerados como nosotros?. En el 2007, mientras que tenían un trabajo y ganaban euros bien poco que comentaban.

Comparar escenarios de default (que vuelvo a repetir que no lo comparto), podría tener un pase... pero Argentina no fue el típico escenario de default, fue una mezcla de mil errores y mangoneos.

Luca, ya he comentado que amo Argentina (Argentinas o) he estado 4/5 veces en el país y tal... pero es que no tuvo nada que ver la explosión ni mucho menos lo que vino después con la hiperinflación, que aquí no sería posible. 

Sorry tlf.


----------



## kaxkamel (4 May 2010)

y cuales fueron esos valores argentinos que luego tanto subieron... si no es mucha curiosidad... o precisamente por eso


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Los Argentinos son mezcla de españoles e italianos, ¿te extraña que sean tan exagerados como nosotros?. En el 2007, mientras que tenían un trabajo y ganaban euros bien poco que comentaban.
> 
> Comparar escenarios de default (que vuelvo a repetir que no lo comparto), podría tener un pase... pero Argentina no fue el típico escenario de default, fue una mezcla de mil errores y mangoneos.
> 
> ...




Pero no yo investigo los argentinos... sólo lo que hicieron los bancos, que es lo que amí me interesa...

Banco Griego, da muchos beneficios, muy diversificado en Turquía y Europa del Este, por debajo de su book value... compro y después un bail out.. pues la misma estrategia que los mangantes de Argentina...

Se puede aplicar a hispanistán, lusolandia y berlusconilopia...


----------



## Nico (4 May 2010)

De todos modos si existen paralelismos o situaciones que pueden ser estudiadas. Tengo algunos amigos que vivieron la hiperinflación de Argentina (yo aún no había llegado) y me dicen que las pautas vividas en la Alemania del 29' eran CALCADAS.

No la situación política, ni tecnologíca (había 60 años de diferencia) pero si la SECUENCIA, PASOS Y RESULTADOS.

Creo que en un Default, hay cosas que se repiten aunque, como en el caso de Alemania 29 - Argentina 89 no se puedan calcar las situaciones.

Como mínimo sirve para tener un "mapita" relativamente aceptable.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> y cuales fueron esos valores argentinos que luego tanto subieron... si no es mucha curiosidad... o precisamente por eso



Prácticamente todos. los que más violentamente lo hiceron fueron los relacionados con banca y materia prima.


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2010)

BLUFF del día:

El consejo de administración de Banco Santander SA (STD) propondrá a sus accionistas la opción de que dos de cada cuatro pagos de dividendo se paguen en acciones en vez de en efectivo, dijo el martes la entidad. 

El año pasado Santander lanzó su primer programa de "scrip dividend" --que permite a los accionistas elegir entre recibir el pago de dividendos en acciones o en efectivo-- por el que ofreció pagar el segundo dividendo con cargo a los resultados de 2009 en acciones. 

En un carta a los accionistas publicada en la web del banco, Santander señaló que mantiene esta opción también este año y que prevé ofrecer el tercer dividendo en acciones. 

La propuesta se votará en la junta anual de accionistas el próximo 11 de junio que tendrá lugar en Santander. 

El banco dijo que pedirá aprobación a los accionistas para emitir EUR1.000 millones en nuevas acciones dos veces en el momento de los dos pagos de los "scrip dividend". Los pagos están previstos para octubre-noviembre de este año y enero-febrero de 2011. 

Santander, el mayor banco de la zona euro por capitalización bursátil, registró en 2009 un beneficio neto de EUR8.940 millones, y ha acordado pagar un total de EUR4.920 millones en dividendos con cargo a esos resultados. La política de la compañía es la de dar la mitad de sus beneficios a los accionistas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

El SAN después de dar los paplelitos como div debería de meterla la leche padre, pero como esto es el Chulibex, subirá hasta el infinito y más allá.

Qué verdad es eso de vende con el rumor y compra con la noticia en nuestro gran índice...


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2010)

Nico dijo:


> De todos modos si existen paralelismos o situaciones que pueden ser estudiadas. Tengo algunos amigos que vivieron la hiperinflación de Argentina (yo aún no había llegado) y me dicen que las pautas vividas en la Alemania del 29' eran CALCADAS.
> 
> No la situación política, ni tecnologíca (había 60 años de diferencia) pero si la SECUENCIA, PASOS Y RESULTADOS.
> 
> ...



Nico ^__^! buenas...

Estás comparando la Alemania del 29 con su galopante hiperinflación y Argentina... tiene un pase. Las inflaciones tan elevadas han de tener unos pasos previos para ya finalmente desbocarse.

¿Tiene la España del Euro, alguna similitud previa y consecuentemente posterior con estas dos situaciones? No lo veo, la verdad...

¿tiene algo que ver el ibex con su diversificación con la bolsa argentina del corralito?. Es que no lo veo...

Aclaro que estoy líquido... xD no tengo posiciones (una pequeñísima), que la verdad no importa si el ibex se va a los 9 mil...

Dentro de unos meses, recordaremos estos momentos... con el ibex mucho más alto de lo que está ahora claro


----------



## Claca (4 May 2010)

El DAX jugando con fuego, el euro para abajo sin frenos... Estamos a un paso del GUANAZO.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> BLUFF del día:
> 
> El consejo de administración de Banco Santander SA (STD) propondrá a sus accionistas la opción de que dos de cada cuatro pagos de dividendo se paguen en acciones en vez de en efectivo, dijo el martes la entidad.
> 
> ...



Cambio por cromos de colores... o por entradas para ir a ver la F1


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Por cierto, otra vez han abierto la tapa del water


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Bonito guano mañanero que me ha dado buenas plusvalías, pero la tarde está muy dudosa, no tengo muy claro que harán los gringos aunque todo indica que vamos a tener más bajadas.

Perder 1186.5 será demoledor y nos van a contagiar a los europeos.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

OMG, mirar que dice Cárpatos:
No hay que olvidar que abrirse una cuenta en el extranjero por ejemplo en otro país de la UE en euros es totalmente legal. Basta con declararlo al Banco de España en un impreso que no tiene ninguna complicación y que se puede ver en internet.


este hombre está hoy on fire!!!


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 May 2010)

¿Eso es una recomendación o una reflexión en voz alta?


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

huy huy huy... los 10K.... al carajo de grajo.... en un pestañear.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Yuguuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!! pa bajo  venga venga los 9k. 

EDIT: Esto es el chilibex en estado puro, si pestañean se lo pierden. Pluvis venir con papi!!


----------



## Claca (4 May 2010)

¡Tonuel, los violines!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Al ibex le están haciendo un combo de golpes


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Yuguuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!! pa bajo  venga venga los 9k.
> 
> EDIT: Esto es el chilibex en estado puro, si pestañean se lo pierden. Pluvis venir con papi!!



el botas jamás lo permitirá!!...¿botas?, ¿dóndes estás?


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

Los 10,000 ... ya están aquí.. tambores... tambores en la oscuridad.
Ya llegan.... 

pasaremos hambre?

Tu cabeza un portaaviones!


----------



## Claca (4 May 2010)

Se pierden los 10.000....


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

¡¡¡tachan!!!


Rip guarribex


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

*9.999,00 -4,07% -423,80 puntos 15:03:34*

(Creo que he mojado toda....)


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Lo último Cárpatos recomendando escuchar intereconomia jjajajjaja, no puedo parar de reir. Pepi el botas está sacando el oro de su caja fuerte :XX: para salir corriendo de hispanistán.

Adios 10K :XX:

Los violines Tonuel!!!!


----------



## Nico (4 May 2010)

Tengo el Ibex a 9993 en mi pantalla. Está muy atrasada ?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Tocala de nuevo, Sam, tocalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

Yo estuve aquí en el segundo advenimiento del gran guano.


----------



## yeyo (4 May 2010)

aqui huele a ataques especulativos sobre el Ibex alimentados por rumores y falsas noticias sobre la reduccion de la calificacion de riesgo de España.
Lo mas triste es que haya gente que se alegre y lo celebre.


----------



## Urederra (4 May 2010)

El BBVA pierde un 5,5 %.

Parece que la Tierra empieza a abrirse bajo nuestros pies.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

GUANO IS FOR YOU!!!


----------



## Urederra (4 May 2010)

El Popular también cede un 5,5 %.


----------



## credulo (4 May 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Tengo el Ibex a 9993 en mi pantalla. Está muy atrasada ?



a las 15:03: 9.996,30
4 minutos de retraso.


----------



## candil (4 May 2010)

"Situación preocupante" 

Junto con la bolsa de Atenas, el Ibex el más castigado.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

yeyo dijo:


> aqui huele a ataques especulativos sobre el Ibex alimentados por rumores y falsas noticias sobre la reduccion de la calificacion de riesgo de España.
> Lo mas triste es que haya gente que se alegre y lo celebre.




JA JA!! Te pondria un Nelson, pero estos estan guardados para el cierre.

Yo de tí compraria papelitos del botas estan muy baratos, tranquilo, la bolsa siempre sube


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

yeyo dijo:


> aqui huele a ataques especulativos sobre el Ibex alimentados por rumores y falsas noticias sobre la reduccion de la calificacion de riesgo de España.
> Lo mas triste es que haya gente que se alegre y lo celebre.



La economía Española es un timo y todos lo saben.

Si esto fuera un país serio, poco tendrían que hacer los especuladores, mira USA o Alemania que están rozando máximos, aquí en mínimos. ienso:

Nos alegramos porque en esta merienda de negros que es la bolsa, le hemos conseguido sacar un poco. Si de verdad son ataques especulativos, no tendrías que preocuparte, la economía "real" no va a notarlos.

EDIT: Mis putillas llevan ya el 111% en un solo dia, estoy empezando a emocionarme. Violines, tonuel! Violines!


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

Menos mal que está a punto de cerrar. Qué faltan, minutos? Oh, wait!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Dios qué guano, este es peor que el de 2008...


----------



## credulo (4 May 2010)

La bolsa está reflejando lo que la gente sabe/teme

Que haya ataques externos solo acelera el proceso.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Eur usd -1,01% 1,3060


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Ya veo al botas llamando por teléfono a nuestro ínclito presidente

"Jose luis, ¡¡esto tienes que pararlo!!.... Ata a Tonuel"


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 May 2010)

Sólo pasaba a saludar a Tonuel, hoy estará despierto hasta tarde con todo lo que va a certificar 

Un abrazo a todos los que vais cortos. Enjoy!


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

9,972, última estación-soporte al infierno. Por debajo de eso no me sale ningún soporte (en el medio plazo, quiero decir) hasta <9K :


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sólo pasaba a saludar a Tonuel, hoy estará despierto hasta tarde con todo lo que va a certificar
> 
> Un abrazo a todos los que vais cortos. Enjoy!



Yo creo que se está tocando...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Menuda jornada me he perdido. Esto de trabajar por las mañanas es un rollo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Por ahora el mínimo... 9959

El mínimo desde julio del año pasado es 9916 de febrero....


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

En la bajada de febrero hizo un mínimo sobre los 994X


----------



## Lladó (4 May 2010)

Guano total.

¿Cuánto tiene que perder el IBEX para que cierren el chiringuito por hoy? ¿O no tenemos circuit breakers por estos lares?


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

Al Cárpatos le quedan 30 segundos para calzarse un gorro de Napoleón y empezar a tocar la trompeta. El tío está absolutamente enloquecido, es que me descojono con él, me encanta.


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2010)

yeyo dijo:


> aqui huele a ataques especulativos sobre el Ibex alimentados por rumores y falsas noticias sobre la reduccion de la calificacion de riesgo de España.
> Lo mas triste es que haya gente que se alegre y lo celebre.



Tienes toda la razón.

A mi también me parece de una soberana hipocresía y descaro que Fitch afirme que tenemos AAA y lo seguiremos manteniendo de forma estable.

Mienten como putas!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> 9,972, última estación-soporte al infierno. Por debajo de eso no me sale ningún soporte (en el medio plazo, quiero decir) hasta <9K :





Pepitoria dijo:


> En la bajada de febrero hizo un mínimo sobre los 994X



9916,6 mínimo desde julio hasta hoy...


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

Lladó dijo:


> Guano total.
> 
> ¿Cuánto tiene que perder el IBEX para que cierren el chiringuito por hoy? ¿O no tenemos circuit breakers por estos lares?



Circuit Breakers? Hoy está la cosa para Circulito Breakers.

Pobre del que tenga almorranas...


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

Bueno, soltados los warrants y preparada la segunda carga.

Salgo un rato, espérenme para continuar la fiesta.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Joder, en 30 mins tengo una reunión de hora y pico  . Voy a meditar que hago con mi posi... un trailing stop... un stop lejano.. o a lo tonuel


----------



## candil (4 May 2010)

eehh! recuperamos los 10.000

Me callo, los perdemos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Mi más sincera enhorabuena a Cárpatos... tantos años leyéndole se le coge cariño... 

_Queridos lectores. Les tengo que dar la mejor noticia de mi vida. La actualización más importante desde que empezó esta web en 1998. Mi hija ha vencido el cáncer. En las pruebas definitivas no hay rastro. Y ahora les puedo decir lo que nunca quise decir a nadie, solo lo sabíamos el oncólogo y yo. Estaba en fase V y contaminando muchos órganos, cuando se lo descubrimos y me dijo en privado que era un cáncer muy difícil de tratar y que posiblemente moriría. He vivido con esto encima durante todos estos meses, desde agosto del año pasado. Por eso ahora exploto y les digo a todos, ¡¡¡hemos vencido al enemigo!!!, gracias, mil veces gracias, les quiero a todos mucho, ni se imaginan y esto me ha unido más aún. Nadie acallará esta modesta web jamás porque les perdería a ustedes. Este día, 4 de mayo de 2010, quedará en mi memoria para siempre. Sé que puede volver, pero si le hemos vencido una vez le venceremos mil. De parte de mi hija, de un servidor y de toda la familia. Gracias, gracias y gracias.
_
Saludos...


----------



## Nico (4 May 2010)

9972 ?, ya lo pasamos !


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi más sincera enhorabuena a Cárpatos... tantos años leyéndole se le coge cariño...
> 
> _Queridos lectores. Les tengo que dar la mejor noticia de mi vida. La actualización más importante desde que empezó esta web en 1998. Mi hija ha vencido el cáncer. En las pruebas definitivas no hay rastro. Y ahora les puedo decir lo que nunca quise decir a nadie, solo lo sabíamos el oncólogo y yo. Estaba en fase V y contaminando muchos órganos, cuando se lo descubrimos y me dijo en privado que era un cáncer muy difícil de tratar y que posiblemente moriría. He vivido con esto encima durante todos estos meses, desde agosto del año pasado. Por eso ahora exploto y les digo a todos, ¡¡¡hemos vencido al enemigo!!!, gracias, mil veces gracias, les quiero a todos mucho, ni se imaginan y esto me ha unido más aún. Nadie acallará esta modesta web jamás porque les perdería a ustedes. Este día, 4 de mayo de 2010, quedará en mi memoria para siempre. Sé que puede volver, pero si le hemos vencido una vez le venceremos mil. De parte de mi hija, de un servidor y de toda la familia. Gracias, gracias y gracias.
> _
> Saludos...



Me he emocionado a leerlo. 

Me sumo a la felicitación de corazón


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

Donde leen ustedes los comentarios de Cárpatos? No los encuentro por mucho que miro en su web, y por lo menos en la situación intradía no me aparecen.


----------



## Nico (4 May 2010)

Tú no tienes acceso a la web privada de Cárpatos ?


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 May 2010)

Abandonad toda esperanza

NASDAQ = Guano Time


----------



## fmc (4 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi más sincera enhorabuena a Cárpatos... tantos años leyéndole se le coge cariño...
> 
> _Queridos lectores. Les tengo que dar la mejor noticia de mi vida. La actualización más importante desde que empezó esta web en 1998. Mi hija ha vencido el cáncer. En las pruebas definitivas no hay rastro. Y ahora les puedo decir lo que nunca quise decir a nadie, solo lo sabíamos el oncólogo y yo. Estaba en fase V y contaminando muchos órganos, cuando se lo descubrimos y me dijo en privado que era un cáncer muy difícil de tratar y que posiblemente moriría. He vivido con esto encima durante todos estos meses, desde agosto del año pasado. Por eso ahora exploto y les digo a todos, ¡¡¡hemos vencido al enemigo!!!, gracias, mil veces gracias, les quiero a todos mucho, ni se imaginan y esto me ha unido más aún. Nadie acallará esta modesta web jamás porque les perdería a ustedes. Este día, 4 de mayo de 2010, quedará en mi memoria para siempre. Sé que puede volver, pero si le hemos vencido una vez le venceremos mil. De parte de mi hija, de un servidor y de toda la familia. Gracias, gracias y gracias.
> _
> Saludos...



Se le notaba eufórico en la radio.... me alegro de que sea por eso


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Todo el mundo está corto... habría que ir pensando en entrar largo... y se acerca el soporte del Ibex


----------



## Vde (4 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mi más sincera enhorabuena a Cárpatos... tantos años leyéndole se le coge cariño...
> 
> _Queridos lectores. Les tengo que dar la mejor noticia de mi vida. La actualización más importante desde que empezó esta web en 1998. Mi hija ha vencido el cáncer. En las pruebas definitivas no hay rastro. Y ahora les puedo decir lo que nunca quise decir a nadie, solo lo sabíamos el oncólogo y yo. Estaba en fase V y contaminando muchos órganos, cuando se lo descubrimos y me dijo en privado que era un cáncer muy difícil de tratar y que posiblemente moriría. He vivido con esto encima durante todos estos meses, desde agosto del año pasado. Por eso ahora exploto y les digo a todos, ¡¡¡hemos vencido al enemigo!!!, gracias, mil veces gracias, les quiero a todos mucho, ni se imaginan y esto me ha unido más aún. Nadie acallará esta modesta web jamás porque les perdería a ustedes. Este día, 4 de mayo de 2010, quedará en mi memoria para siempre. Sé que puede volver, pero si le hemos vencido una vez le venceremos mil. De parte de mi hija, de un servidor y de toda la familia. Gracias, gracias y gracias.
> _
> Saludos...



Donde se le puede poner una respuesta para felicitarle??

Es jodido vivir con eso en el dia a dia, por lo que ese hombre se ha tenido que sentir que le ha nacido la hija de nuevo


----------



## CHARLIE (4 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> La economía Española es un timo y todos lo saben.
> 
> Si esto fuera un país serio, poco tendrían que hacer los especuladores, mira USA o Alemania que están rozando máximos, aquí en mínimos. ienso:
> 
> ...




Realmente, la bolsa no me interesa en absoluto, pero he oído a gente conocida y ducha en el tema de la bolsa desde hace yA MÁS DE 25 AÑOS, comentar que el IBEX si respondiera a su realidad, no debería estar más allá de los 4000 puntos.


Personalmente, yo también creo como tú que la economía Española (país pobre que nunca hubiera tenido que entrar en el euro, por cierto), es una estafa que dejaría pálido hasta al mismo MADOFF.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 May 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Abierto corto en DJI 11005.
Sé que no es bueno ponerse corto en el soporte,pero es que aventureros quedamos cuatro.

Enhorabuena a Cárpatos!!
Un guanaco para celebrarlo,coño!!


----------



## El Mano (4 May 2010)

Hoygan una pregunta:

Como no juego en bolsa suelo limitarme a mirar el ibex en la página de El Economista. Parece que de un rato a esta parte la página está colapsada así que quería preguntarles ¿dónde puedo mirar la evolución (mejor dicho involución) del índice de forma fácil y para toda la familia?


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Cerradas posis, como no voy a poder estar delante de la pantalla.... Buenas plusvis hoy 
8:

La verdad me lo he pasado en grande con ustedes, suban un poquito el chiringo asi cuando vuelva continuo con los cortos.


EDIT: esta caida no tiene fin!!, me fastidia no poder dejar nada abierto, seguro que los trileros meten un banzado y me tiran el stop.

A la mierda abro otro corto


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 May 2010)

Estoy por comprar Urbas ya que esta en minimos.....


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Madre mia

que granizada de guano


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

Los 9K9 en el candelero.

Dónde coño para esto? Qué tarde homérica, mon dieu!


----------



## Wbuffete (4 May 2010)

El Mano dijo:


> Hoygan una pregunta:
> 
> Como no juego en bolsa suelo limitarme a mirar el ibex en la página de El Economista. Parece que de un rato a esta parte la página está colapsada así que quería preguntarles ¿dónde puedo mirar la evolución (mejor dicho involución) del índice de forma fácil y para toda la familia?



Bolsamania:Tiempo real
Cotizacion del IBEX mercado continuo nasdaq dax cac40 europa


----------



## Diegales (4 May 2010)

Estoy preparando la documentacion para que Tonuel me certifique al cierre:

9897.50

-525.30

(-5.04%)
Open 10369.50

High 10406.50

Low 9897.50

Time: May 04, 13:41:34 GMT


----------



## imyourend (4 May 2010)

El Mano dijo:


> Hoygan una pregunta:
> 
> Como no juego en bolsa suelo limitarme a mirhttp://www.bolsamania.com/bolsa-cotizaciones/acciones/espana--ibex35.htmlr el ibex en la página de El Economista. Parece que de un rato a esta parte la página está colapsada así que quería preguntarles ¿dónde puedo mirar la evolución (mejor dicho involución) del índice de forma fácil y para toda la familia?



Cotizacion Ibex 35, Cotizaciones Ibex 35, Informacion del Ibex 35

con 10 minutos de retraso


----------



## Diegales (4 May 2010)

Yo la estoy mirando aqui:

IBEX 35 Index Streaming Chart | IBEX 35 Index Real Time Chart



El Mano dijo:


> Hoygan una pregunta:
> 
> Como no juego en bolsa suelo limitarme a mirar el ibex en la página de El Economista. Parece que de un rato a esta parte la página está colapsada así que quería preguntarles ¿dónde puedo mirar la evolución (mejor dicho involución) del índice de forma fácil y para toda la familia?


----------



## El Mano (4 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Bolsamania:Tiempo real
> Cotizacion del IBEX mercado continuo nasdaq dax cac40 europa



Gracias majo, aunque tampoco me funciona esa página :ouch:


----------



## Wbuffete (4 May 2010)

Mano
Me parece que bolsamanía acaba de petar también.No se me actualiza.¿Y a vosotros?
Ñorda,jroña y tal!


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Os funciona R4?    el botas debe haber llamado a ZP para que prohiba los cortos. Pues se van a joder, porque yo llevo uno sin stop :XX:


----------



## El Mano (4 May 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> Yo la estoy mirando aqui:
> 
> IBEX 35 Index Streaming Chart | IBEX 35 Index Real Time Chart



Vaya, ahí si que se ve de puta madre. Gracias.

Por cierto ¡Esto va parriba!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

El Mano dijo:


> Vaya, ahí si que se ve de puta madre. Gracias.
> 
> Por cierto ¡Esto va parriba!



El S&P ha rebotado en su soporte mayor... veremos lo que aguanta...


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> Yo la estoy mirando aqui:
> 
> IBEX 35 Index Streaming Chart | IBEX 35 Index Real Time Chart



"Streaming Chart"? Hablando del IBEX 35 y tratándose de hoy, debería titularse "*IBEX 35 Index Extreming Chart*"

*EDITO:* Hay que ver lo que aguanta! Cómo boquea el hijoputa...


----------



## pecata minuta (4 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Os funciona R4?    el botas debe haber llamado a ZP para que prohiba los cortos. Pues se van a joder, porque yo llevo uno sin stop :XX:



No, quiero entrar en CFD y no puedo.
Ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## mcd (4 May 2010)

CHARLIE dijo:


> .............. comentar que el IBEX si respondiera a su realidad, no debería estar más allá de los 4000 puntos..............



4000, no se; pero las ingenierias contables, estilo las subprime, los apalancamientos, lo de pasar gastos a amorizaciones, endeudarse para repartir beneficios, vender activos -gastando muchos mas de lo que se saca para poder liberarlos-.... hace muchos años que van viento en pompa; y para colmo, la ultima, valorar como les sale del culo y el bobierno les autoriza;

las mentiras van que vuelan


----------



## explorador (4 May 2010)

yo lo veo aqui, creo que es tiempo real CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El S&P ha rebotado en su soporte mayor... veremos lo que aguanta...



El S&P también está tocado de muerte, el soporte no va a aguantar esta vez.


----------



## Mendrugo (4 May 2010)

Bueno, nivel conseguido.
Paradita en los entornos del 10.000, que corresponde con el mínimo de pricipios de febrero de este año.

Lo prudente en estos niveles es desprenderse de parte de los cortos abiertos.

Tendremos rebote, y aquí podriamos abrir algunos largos para trading.
por ejem. SAN

Suerte


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

explorador dijo:


> yo lo veo aqui, creo que es tiempo real CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets



Sí, pero eso es un mercado paralelo.
Por ejemplo, el mínimo de hoy "de verdad" ha sido 9896,8, en IGMarkets ha sido de 9891

Saludos...


----------



## Cui Bono (4 May 2010)

No se que número de honda es esta pero le han dao al FIBEX en tóa la mocha con la piedra. 

Wano si eso y tal 
/mezclándome con los culturudos OFF


----------



## candil (4 May 2010)

Pánico vendedor el Ibex pierde un 4 y los 10000 puntos | Noticias de la Bolsa


----------



## yeyo (4 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> La economía Española es un timo y todos lo saben.
> 
> Si esto fuera un país serio, poco tendrían que hacer los especuladores, mira USA o Alemania que están rozando máximos, aquí en mínimos. ienso:
> 
> ...



tengo cierto dinero en bolsa y ahora mismo contemplo la evolucion de este bajon para meter mas (dinero que tengo en standby y sin necesidad de gastarlo a medio plazo) y sinceramente por mucho que me beneficie economicamente me apena que seamos el proximo blanco de especuladores bursatiles. 
No dudaran en difundir rumores a traves de su aparato de prensa y medios de comunicacion con el fin de tratar de ahogar definitivamente nuestra economia, para sacar su tajada. Hay cierta parte del mundo que desea por intereses propios una caida de la economia española al estilo griego.
España es como el tonto de la clase al que los mayores le roban la merienda antes del recreo:S


pd: acepto recomendaciones para invertir
saludos


----------



## Mendrugo (4 May 2010)

El 20 de abril comenté....





Mendrugo dijo:


> IBEX35
> 
> Cierres por encima de máximos día anterior: Fin de la corección
> Pérdida del 11.100: Siguiente parada en 11000, y posible vuelta al 9900.:´(



:8:


----------



## Wbuffete (4 May 2010)

El DJI está perdiendo pié

Dobla la rodilla,hdp!!
10979

Edit:CNBC live
VIX jumps 21%


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

IBEX 35 Analysis | IBEX 35 Signals | IBEX Technical Analysis

Summary: STRONG SELL
Moving averages: STRONG SELL
Indicators: STRONG SELL

Me recuerda a la escena de la bolsa de "entre pillos anda el juego" con los Duke gritando "Vende, por Dios, vende!"  :XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2010)

yeyo dijo:


> pd: acepto recomendaciones para invertir
> saludos



Buenas tardes Yeyo ^__^!

Calma... es mi recomendación, que no te pueda la codicia. Fíjate en los comentarios de Carpatos, cuando diga que es el tercer día seguido de compra de manos fuertes, entra. 

Te perderás un tramo de subida, pero seguramente no te comas toda la bajada...

Un saludo


----------



## lobomalo (4 May 2010)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> IBEX 35 Analysis | IBEX 35 Signals | IBEX Technical Analysis
> 
> Summary: STRONG SELL
> Moving averages: STRONG SELL
> ...



jiajiajia... no me pise el ser un pitoniso!!!  esta mañana he posteado la imagen de la caratula de la pelicula en el hilo de la reunion de zp y rajois ... ... 


Dios mio!!! tendre poderes Tisicos???? 

...

pd. yo estuve aqui y tal..


p.d. para nuestro certificador preferido!!  en portada del coñomista:


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

No se por qué todo el mundo anda esperando el famoso rebote, si precisamente los inversores extranjeros andan rebotados con nosotros todo el santo día.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

lobomalo dijo:


> jiajiajia... no me pise el ser un pitoniso!!!  esta mañana he posteado la imagen de la caratula de la pelicula en el hilo de la reunion de zp y rajois ... ...
> 
> 
> Dios mio!!! tendre poderes Tisicos????
> ...



E-HE HE!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

4 días después del desplome de febrero estábamos por encima del 10550.

650 puntos arriba en 4 días... volverá a suceder lo mismo...? ienso:

PD: Zapatero en directo...


----------



## El Mano (4 May 2010)

Joder, no es por nada, pero ha sido hablar Zapatero y volvemos a bajar...


----------



## Meetic (4 May 2010)

5,04%

9.898 puntos y bajando...


----------



## kaxkamel (4 May 2010)

pero esto no solía ser los jueves y/o viernes?
ya no respetan nada


----------



## Morpheo17 (4 May 2010)

Me surge una duda de novato, ¿Cómo puedes ganar dinero cuando la bolsa baja? ¿Comprando barato para vender caro no? Pero si sólo baja es la ruina no?
Yo sólo me muevo en el ambiente de traders deportivos y la bolsa me supera.


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> El 20 de abril comenté....


----------



## Wbuffete (4 May 2010)

Que hable que estamos cortos ¿0 no?


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

Meetic dijo:


> 5,04%
> 
> 9.898 puntos y bajando...



¿Dónde está Nelson con su "SEAL OF APPROVAL (TM)"? :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Morpheo17 dijo:


> Me surge una duda de novato, ¿Cómo puedes ganar dinero cuando la bolsa baja? ¿Comprando barato para vender caro no? Pero si sólo baja es la ruina no?


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2010)

Morpheo17 dijo:


> Me surge una duda de novato, ¿Cómo puedes ganar dinero cuando la bolsa baja? ¿Comprando barato para vender caro no? Pero si sólo baja es la ruina no?
> Yo sólo me muevo en el ambiente de traders deportivos y la bolsa me supera.



La idea es vender caro lo que no tienes para comprarlo posteriormente más barato.

Y no, no es coña.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 May 2010)

DJI nuevo mínimo 10969.
Enga que nos vamos!!

Que ganas tenía de decirlo:

Poooodeeeeemoooos!!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Mamá , tengo miedo


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 May 2010)

¿Quién se está fumando los brotes verdes de ZP?


----------



## kokaine (4 May 2010)

pufff otro que trabaja por la mañana, pero me parece que he llegado a tiempo para ver el guanazo en directo.

Lo de hoy va a doler. Menos mal que ando fuera totalmente.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Jajaj lo que faltaba es que hablase ZP para despeñar el Chulibex...


----------



## Morpheo17 (4 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> La idea es vender caro lo que no tienes para comprarlo posteriormente más barato.
> 
> Y no, no es coña.



Entendido!


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Saca el violinista, tonuel


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Saca el violinista, tonuel






Saludos :baba:


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

En pleno desplone de la Bolsa, el presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, ha atacado a los especuladores que provocan la caída de los mercados al basarse en las "opiniones" en vez de "los datos y los hechos".

Zapatero ha calificado de "despropósito descomunal" el hundimiento de la Bolsa ante los temores de que la crisis griega se contagie a España, "sobreinformación equívoca" que "hace olvidar cuáles son los datos reales".

*El presidente del Gobierno, que ha defendido la "fuerte solvencia" española, amenazó con "combatir" a los especuladores que aumentan el coste de endeudamiento español con sus rumores*. "Es sencillamente intolerable", agregó.


Vale , ya nos van a prohibir los cortos en el chulibex


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :baba:



Perfecto, ¿tienes el certificado especial para el botas listo?


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Perfecto, ¿tienes el certificado especial para el botas listo?







siiiiii.... y el del -10% tambíén... :XX:

Saludos


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (4 May 2010)

Hoy estan todos lo bolsistas de _facepalm_.

Ánimo, que más se perdió en Grecia.


----------



## Mendrugo (4 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


>



Precisamente barriosésamo es lo que hace falta a más de un adulto.
Ja ja ja.


----------



## el segador (4 May 2010)

Se mascaaaaa la tragedia en la bolsa..............


----------



## sapito (4 May 2010)

tranquilidad:

Zapatero califica de “absoluta locura” un rumor bursátil sobre un rescate a España


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :baba:


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En pleno desplone de la Bolsa, el presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, ha atacado a los especuladores que provocan la caída de los mercados al basarse en las "opiniones" en vez de "los datos y los hechos".



_"España es un concepto cuestionado y cuestionable"
José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero_

Toma opiniones!


----------



## R3v3nANT (4 May 2010)

En estos momentos me viene a la memoria cierta persona: 


*TELEFONICA16,4850 -3,31% -0,5650 *




Que tengas más suerte buscando pareja ::


----------



## Visilleras (4 May 2010)

El apocalipsis - Así en el cielo como en la Tierra - www.dalealplay.com

Apocaliipsis!!
Fíin de la histooriaaa!!


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

el segador dijo:


> Se mascaaaaa la tragedia en la bolsa..............



¿se masca... ? :fiufiu:





Saludos )


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (4 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En estos momentos me viene a la memoria cierta persona:
> 
> 
> *TELEFONICA16,4850 -3,31% -0,5650 *
> ...



El día 11 cobro el dividendo. El día 12 voy a dar orden de compra a 15.6.


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> En estos momentos me viene a la memoria cierta persona:
> 
> *TELEFONICA16,4850 -3,31% -0,5650 *
> 
> Que tengas más suerte buscando pareja ::




Creo que se iba hoy a calcularse el dividendo... )

Edito: jajaja



Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> El día 11 cobro el dividendo. El día 12 voy a dar orden de compra a 15.6.





Saludos


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 May 2010)

Jo jo jo, ja ja ja.
:Baile:

Lo siguiente.... ¿Nos salimos del euro ya o todavía quedan unos días?


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

Admítalo, Sr. Tonuel...

Tiene usted hoy una erección que ni el brazo de Nelson!


----------



## Delendaestdomus (4 May 2010)

Circulen, circulen que Zparo ya nos ha dejado muy claro que España no necesita 285 mil millones para no quebrar (con 172 mil del ala nos bastaría).


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Admítalo, Sr. Tonuel...
> 
> Tiene usted hoy una erección que ni el brazo de Nelson!




no puedo parar de tocarme...xD :o


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Caída a Plomo dijo:


> Jo jo jo, ja ja ja.
> :Baile:
> 
> Lo siguiente.... ¿Nos salimos del euro ya o todavía quedan unos días?



Zapatero tacha de "absoluta locura" que España pueda necesitar ayuda de la UE


----------



## Zetaperro (4 May 2010)

Vaya perlas en Intereconomia

La bolsa baja porque:

- No se instaura el despido libre
- No se bajan salarios
- No se sube la edad de jubilacion

Dicen que hasta que esto no se haga como MINIMO los mercados y "expertos" no van a confiar.


Le ha faltado decir que hasta que no esclavicen a todos los trabajadores de España el mercado no va a invertir aquí. Pues señores, QUE SE METAN SU DINERO POR EL CULO, POBRES PERO HONRADOS


----------



## Ricardiano (4 May 2010)

Uno de los hilos más seguidos y leídos del foro es monotemático del IBEX no creo que haga falta abrir otro cada vez que hay una caída del 5% no?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6837-habeis-visto-el-ibex-35-mayo-2010-a.html

Más que nada porque viene una época donde habrá mucho días como este :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Zapatero tacha de "absoluta locura" que España pueda necesitar ayuda de la UE



Bueno, es evidente que la necesitmamos con urgencia


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Zapatero tacha de "absoluta locura" que España pueda necesitar ayuda de la UE




festival del humor... jajaja... por diossss... :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

Pollastre, ¡que te dice la gap machine para mañana !! Resultados divergentes??


----------



## Urederra (4 May 2010)

*bbva*

 -8,23


----------



## Misterio (4 May 2010)

Claro que es una locura, no necesitamos ayuda necesitamos un milagro.


----------



## Zetaperro (4 May 2010)

Vaya perlas en Intereconomia

La bolsa baja porque:

- No se instaura el despido libre
- No se bajan salarios
- No se sube la edad de jubilacion

Dicen que hasta que esto no se haga como MINIMO los mercados y "expertos" no van a confiar.


Le ha faltado decir que hasta que no esclavicen a todos los trabajadores de España el mercado no va a invertir aquí. Pues señores, QUE SE METAN SU DINERO POR EL CULO, POBRES PERO HONRADOS


----------



## Ricardiano (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Zapatero tacha de "absoluta locura" que España pueda necesitar ayuda de la UE



Tiene razón, lo que ha querido decir es que es "absoluta locura" que España sólo necesite la ayuda de la UE...Hay que sumarle el FMI, China, y la virgen de los milagros :fiufiu:


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2010)

El 9900 bien taladrado, pero bien, bien.

Me alegro muchísimo. Cuanto más se acerque el PER de los valores a una cifra razonable, antes vendrá la recuperación.


----------



## Nopepito (4 May 2010)

*Y yo digo*



Zetaperro dijo:


> Vaya perlas en Intereconomia
> 
> La bolsa baja porque:
> 
> ...



Que la bolsa baja porque:

No tenemos cojones a cortar el cuello a Botines, Zpollas, Especulatas, Ladrilleros, Diaz Ferrán, y todo el circo de políticos, babosos chupopteros de mierda que hay alrededor del poder y del dinero.

Claro que cortando el cuello de todos esos hijos de puta, la bolsa, ni subiría, ni bajaría, no existiría, y los ciudadanos de a pie, viviríamos mejor y más tranquilos.

ME CAGO EN TODOS SUS MUERTOS, la culpa del mileurista ¿verdad hijos de puta?. Las pensiones de jubilación de los directivos de banca, el expolio y despilfarro del estado, la corrupción política, el puto mercado especulador no regulado etc etc etc, no tienen la culpa, claro que no. HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.


----------



## Urederra (4 May 2010)

*ibex 35*

*- 5,45 %*


----------



## rosonero (4 May 2010)

Hola a todos, solo pasaba para saludar y poner el típico "yo estuve aquí".

Estoy de vacaciones totalmente of del mercado y casi que me alegro porque esto es un puto casino, no sé yo si volver o esperar con las palomitas a los 6000, ¿o eran 3000?


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> El 9900 bien taladrado, pero bien, bien.
> 
> Me alegro muchísimo. Cuanto más se acerque el PER de los valores a una cifra razonable, antes vendrá la recuperación.



Disculpe la pregunta: Respecto a su nick y tras leer sus comentarios... de qué viene lo de Star?


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

sapito dijo:


> tranquilidad:
> 
> Zapatero califica de “absoluta locura” un rumor bursátil sobre un rescate a España










Urederra dijo:


> *ibex 35*
> 
> *- 5,45 %*



Yo estuve aquí.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

¿cual ha sido la caida más gorda del ibex en diario?

yo no recuerdo un pepinaco de wano como este


----------



## Wbuffete (4 May 2010)

Quien fue primero,la gallina o el huevo...
Nelson lleva el brazo como la antorcha de Tonuel!!.

Y los que llevamos mucho esperando días como este...nos vamos a entrenar para desfogarnos del subidón.

Me voy a darle al saco un rato...acepto peticiones...pero imaginaré que es la cara del Botas.Por si no tiene bastante con lo de hoy

Don Emilio...¡animo wapissimo!
Una vez que entra la puntita...
No toqueis nada que os conozco!!
DJI 10897 Llevo +4,44%


----------



## kraven (4 May 2010)

Último Dif. Dif. % 
9.821,50 -601,30 -5,77 

hasta donde va a llegar?


----------



## pixuns (4 May 2010)

92.812,8
-5.83


----------



## kokaine (4 May 2010)

Esta claro que ya solo existe una posicion valida que es la corta.

Ya los largos ni de broma, y a esperar rebotes para meter cortos.

Y si no se esta seguro, mejor quedarse fuera con palomitas a esperar esos 6000 de ibex para hacerse una cartera de medio plazo.


----------



## dillei (4 May 2010)

Algo se está moviendo y todo va a petar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

infobolsa ha petado y no sale el grafico del ibex :8: :8: :8:


y Zparo dice que la economia va bien ¿no?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

nos quitarán los cortos en el mercado español

al tiempo


----------



## Asturiano (4 May 2010)

Disfruten de lo votado!


----------



## ferengi (4 May 2010)

mañana habra subidas... asi que invertir.. que ahora esta barato...


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

kraven dijo:


> Último Dif. Dif. %
> 9.821,50 -601,30 -5,77
> 
> hasta donde va a llegar?









Alguien sabe si el Cuidador del Ibex tenía contrato termporal? Me temo que no le han renovado en Mayo.


----------



## dabuti (4 May 2010)

Yo también estuve.

9834 IBEX

Saludos a todos.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

*SANTANDER 8,670 (16:52 h) -6,43%*

Saludos de D. Emilio: "If you ar jier chuday is bicos yu ar e güiner" ::

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jaLDoWqIq2M&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jaLDoWqIq2M&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Zapatero tacha de "absoluta locura" que España pueda necesitar ayuda de la UE - 20minutos.es

En rueda de prensa en Bruselas tras entrevistarse con los presidentes del Consejo Europeo, Herman Van Rompuy, y de la Comisión, Jose Manuel Durao Barroso, Zapatero denunció en concreto el rumor de que España podría necesitar hasta 280.000 millones de euros, que provocó este martes una importante caída en la Bolsa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

Pollastreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ¿ que dice el indicador susurrante xd ???


----------



## Maxwell Smart (4 May 2010)

Esto parece la Vuelta Ciclista, la leche.


----------



## KaTXi (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cual ha sido la caida más gorda del ibex en diario?
> 
> yo no recuerdo un pepinaco de wano como este



Mayores caídas diarias del Ibex 35:

* 10 de Octubre de 2008: -9.14%
* 19 de Agosto de 1991: -8.49%
* 21 de Octubre de 1987: -7.76%
* 21 de enero de 2008: -7.54%
* 6 de Octubre de 2008: -6.06%

Acumulado:

* Del 6 de Marzo de 2000 al 9 de octubre de 2002: -58%
* Año 2008: -39.49% (esta fase de la crisis no está terminada y sigue acumulando signo negativo)
* Del 17 de julio al 1 de Octubre de 1998: -34.80%
* Del 8 de Noviembre de 2007 al 25 de enero de 2008: -33.80%
* Del 2 de Junio al 5 de Octubre de 1992: -33.80%
* Del 31 de enero de 1994 al 23 de Marzo de 1995: -28%
* Del 1 de Octubre al 28 de Octubre de 1997: -17.50%


Fuente:
Ibex 35: las peores caídas


----------



## kokaine (4 May 2010)

10 Octubre de 2008:
Apertura: 9443.10 
Cierre: 8997.70
Dif: -9.14%

Tambien decir que al dia siguiente el ibex subio: +10,65%


----------



## ghkghk (4 May 2010)

Madre de Dios!! Burbuja.info no sólo me salvó de comprar piso al poco de entrar... Este hilo, siguiendo muy rudimentariamente su timing, me ha salvado de cada uno de los mega-guanos. En una semana, grosso modo, unos 6.000 euros o más.


----------



## dabuti (4 May 2010)

La foto de ZP en 20 minutos con lo de la "locura" de un rescate a España.
La verdad es que él sí tiene cara de boxeador sonado. Da grima su jeta.


----------



## meanboy (4 May 2010)

Hoy los pájaros vuela bajo ... mala señal.


----------



## Scardanelli (4 May 2010)

ZP en rueda de prensa... sólo puede ayudar a los bajistas.


----------



## Starkiller (4 May 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Disculpe la pregunta: Respecto a su nick y tras leer sus comentarios... de qué viene lo de Star?



Killer, killer, poco... que aquí para esos menesteres está tonuel, al cual no le llego ni a los talones xD

El nick viene del mote del protagonista de la serie Babylon 5. xD

Y es cierto... para empezar al recuperación muchas cosas burbujeadas tienen que recuperar su valor razonable, de equilibrio, para que el mercado comience a fluir y la economía vuelva a arrancar. Y eso incluye el precio de los bienes inmobiliarios, el precio de las acciones (Que no es más que la relación entre su precio y los dividendos que da, el PER, que ahora esta a niveles especulativos elevadísimos y sin sentido).

Por mucho que cuatro mangantes necesiten que esto esta alto para finalizar los cuatro pelotazos pendientes antes de la quiebra del país, cuanto antes caigan las cosas a un valor razonable (PER por debajo de 20), antes nos recuperaremos y será mejor para todos.

Por ello, recibo con inmensa alegría estas noticias, y cosas como las de hoy; y disfruto aun más con los que se echan las manos a la cabeza, porque ellos son los que mantienen esta situación insostenible.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

Bueno ya terminé mi jornada laboral por hoy, me he ganado bien las habichuelas y ya he recuperado una buena parte de lo perdido en el primer wano, que bien se siente uno cuando sale con beneficios de un dia como este.

He estado tan ocupado que solo miraba el foro a ratos.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

:XX: :XX: :XX:

madre mia quanta pasta que he ganado hoy :XX:


----------



## Promotor alucinado (4 May 2010)

El Mano dijo:


> Joder, no es por nada, pero ha sido hablar Zapatero y volvemos a bajar...




<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iKFHYggqE3k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iKFHYggqE3k&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2010)

No puedo mirar a Sacyr, xD uno imagina si en vez de putearlo como lo hicieron jaja hubiera aguantado los cortos pfff €__€!!


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

dabuti dijo:


> La foto de ZP en 20 minutos con lo de la "locura" de un rescate a España.
> La verdad es que él sí tiene cara de boxeador sonado. Da grima su jeta.



Tremenda foto. 

Más que "ZP en 20 minutos" parece "ZP a dos hervores".


----------



## Stuyvesant (4 May 2010)

Tonuel, ve cocinando el 6%


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ¿ que dice el indicador susurrante xd ???



Me sale gap al alza. Aunque parezca increíble :: (creo que voy a jubilar al indicador susurrante... está ido de la olla)


----------



## Gamu (4 May 2010)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Tonuel, ve cocinando el 6%



eso eso, los nelsons de hoy pueden ser de escandalo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

La culpa es de Aznar y de Franco..... y si me apurais la raiz del problema son los reyes catolicos, Cristobal Colon y el Cid Campeador xd


----------



## random8429 (4 May 2010)

Hoy tenemos un martes rosa


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Cerradas posis, mañana más señores

Guanas tardes y buena suerte 

ZP suicidate!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Me sale gap al alza. Aunque parezca increíble :: (creo que voy a jubilar al indicador susurrante... está ido de la olla)



¿ te sale gap al alza para mañana ? largo que me pongo con 2 cojones hoyga  , seguro que Zapatero calma a los mercados


----------



## Mendrugo (4 May 2010)

Cerrarán en el 9900.
ehhh


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Bueno ya terminé mi jornada laboral por hoy, me he ganado bien las habichuelas y ya he recuperado una buena parte de lo perdido en el primer wano, que bien se siente uno cuando sale con beneficios de un dia como este.
> 
> He estado tan ocupado que solo miraba el foro a ratos.




Perder dinero en dias de guano es imperdonable... 8:




Stuyvesant dijo:


> Tonuel, ve cocinando el 6%





Gamu dijo:


> eso eso, los nelsons de hoy pueden ser de escandalo




a ver si cocino algo especial para esta noche... ienso:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

*SANTANDER 8,574 (17:04 h) -7,47%*
*
SIETE CUATRO SIETE*


----------



## donpepito (4 May 2010)

Ya he cerrado todos los cortos que llevaba... mañana será otro día.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Cerrarán en el 9900.
> ehhh



Ya les gustaria, ya


----------



## amenhotep (4 May 2010)

dabuti dijo:


> La verdad es que él sí tiene cara de boxeador sonado. Da grima su jeta.



¡Menudo Aspecto!





Parece sacado de Callejeros.
Yo a un ti así por la calle, no le doy ni la hora.


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2010)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> *SANTANDER 8,574 (17:04 h) -7,47%*
> *
> SIETE CUATRO SIETE*



Un poco fuerte la foto ¿no?...


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 May 2010)

Zuloman.... compré Urbas en 0.105 con un par, jejejejejeje


----------



## kokaine (4 May 2010)

Análisis Técnico - Especial Ibex 35: ¿a qué escenarios nos enfrentamos? - Cotizalia.com

Menudo analisis, os pongo el resumen final que es lo que mola:

Ahora bien, un cierre diario por debajo de los 10.125 es motivo suficiente para los más agresivos para cerrar las posiciones largas. Un cierre diario por debajo de los 9.916 es motivo suficiente para abrir cortos, situando el stop por encima de este nivel en base diario. Y un cierre semanal por debajo de los 9.916 y, sobre todo, de los 9.800 es motivo suficiente como para abrir cortos estructurales, situando el stop por encima de los 9.916 en cierre semanal.


----------



## Cui Bono (4 May 2010)

amenhotep dijo:


> ¡Menudo Aspecto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Está para un remake de "El Torete y El Vaquilla", pero no nos va a quedar ni para el Simca tuneao..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿cual ha sido la caida más gorda del ibex en diario?
> 
> yo no recuerdo un pepinaco de wano como este



Esta no es ni la mayor del año...


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Cerrarán en el 9900.
> ehhh



A ver si estos leoncios son buena gente y nos hacen un pullback a los 10000 como dios manda, para que podamos meterle cortos en condiciones. :XX:

Yo por si acaso me lo miro desde la barrera.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Mulder cuando pueda nos pasa el volumen


----------



## dabuti (4 May 2010)

¿Cómo anda Terra hoy?

Voy a vender y me voy con los sellos.

:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 May 2010)

Me voy a celebrarlo


----------



## Desencantado (4 May 2010)

Sr. Tonuel, haga el honor de certificar...


----------



## ghkghk (4 May 2010)

No metáis prisa a Tonuel, que hoy nos tiene que deleitar con algo muy especial...


----------



## Zetaperro (4 May 2010)

ESPAÑA


----------



## Caída a Plomo (4 May 2010)

Muy especial y muy grande


----------



## Tuttle (4 May 2010)

::*Martes ROSA*::


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto, pero no lo puedo decir con exactitud porque los días como este provocan serios desvaríos donde la conexión con los datos se ha interrumpido varias veces a lo largo del día.

El saldo diario ha sido obviamente negativo.

- Desde el principio de la mañana han vendido hasta las 11, pero poca cosa, mirando lo que había no parecía un día wanístico, incluso había algunas compras y el saldo diario estaba en positivo.

- A las 11 ha empezado la faena de verdad, ventas, ventas y más ventas con compras muy aisladas, aunque con volumen, pero enseguida lo tiraban abajo de nuevo y ahí si que metían muchísimo volumen, tengo un paquete de más de 500 contratos a la venta a las 11 justas, a partir de ahí no se ha visto tanto volumen en una orden pero las ha habido fuertes también.

- Hacia las 17 debe haber habido una venta muy fuerte, pero no puedo decirlo con exactitud, aunque en gráfico de 1 minuto se debería ver un volumen muy alto a esa hora, las 16:48 más o menos ¿alguien me lo confirma?

En subasta han vendido de nuevo, pero nada del otro mundo, un paquete normalito.

En fin, creo que hoy no hace falta sacar conclusiones


----------



## Dawkins (4 May 2010)

Madre mia la de paginas que haceís cuando esto se hunde, cabrones!!


----------



## NosTrasladamus (4 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Un poco fuerte la foto ¿no?...



Una búsqueda rápida por "747 crash" en google images... :rolleye: de todos modos espero que sea fotochoppeada y no una imagen real del mayor accidente aéreo de la historia... :

Tenerife airport disaster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Lo que es fuerte es que el "buque insignia" de "la banca más sólida del mundo" se piñe un 7'47 % en una sola sesión...


----------



## Algernon (4 May 2010)

La Bolsa hoy ha estado sumamente antipatriota.



> "No doy crédito", insistía Zapatero



Zapatero considera una 'absoluta locura' la opción de que España pida ayuda a la UE

La Bolsa española vive su particular 'tragedia griega'



> * La prensa internacional apunta a que España podría ser la próxima víctima
> * Los bancos son los más castigados: Santander y BBVA se desploman un 6%



Y a medianoche empieza la huelga general en Grecia.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

ZPedo tag: el origen de la crisis está en la falta de regulación de los mercados financieros y en "la excesiva ambición".

Que le folle un pez espada al fabricante de excusas este.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ZPedo tag: el origen de la crisis está en la falta de regulación de los mercados financieros y en "la excesiva ambición".
> 
> Que le folle un pez espada al fabricante de excusas este.



que nos quitan los cortos, mulder

ya veo al botas llamando a joselui


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> que nos quitan los cortos, mulder
> 
> ya veo al botas llamando a joselui



Creo que para que nos quiten los cortos primero deben saber que son )

Son exageradamente ineptos hasta ese punto.


----------



## chollero (4 May 2010)

abandonen este casino amijos es hora de invertir en inmuebles


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

chollero dijo:


> abandonen este casino amijos es hora de invertir en inmuebles



Eso haran con los beneficios de los cortos


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ZPedo tag: el origen de la crisis está en la falta de regulación de los mercados financieros y en "la excesiva ambición".
> 
> Que le folle un pez espada al fabricante de excusas este.




A ver si el tontopollas del Zparo, en su desesperación por ver que se va al carajo y no saber qué hacer, se va a liar a meter la tijera keynesiana y jodernos el churribex a base de regulaciones por todos los lados.

Mi única esperanza es que creo que no queda demasiado tiempo para que los mercados le pongan en el sitio que merece... aún tendré que ver al desgraciado éste arrastrarse pidiendo ayudas al FMI, despues de haberlas calificado como de "absoluta locura".

Al tiempo.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

chollero dijo:


> abandonen este casino amijos es hora de invertir en inmuebles




Vaya a Pocerolandia, corra!! que los venden todos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

Pollastre me he quedado largo para mañana fiandome de tu indicador susurrante, como hoy me perdi el guano por culpa del medico algo tendre que palmar


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

Lo de ZPedo suena a excusa de mentiroso "mis datos son buenos, mis datos son buenos..." cuando todo el mundo sabe que 'sus' datos mienten más de lo que hablan, este impresentable aun no sabe que a los demás no se les engaña tan fácilmente como a los ineptos de sus votantes.

Lógico que el Ibex caiga, dan igual los rumores, iba a ocurrir lo mismo hoy con o sin rumorología. Hoy era el dia elegido para caer y punto.


----------



## temis2011 (4 May 2010)

No es por ser mala, pero que gusto da ver vidilla, por aquí.


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre me he quedado largo para mañana fiandome de tu indicador susurrante, como hoy me perdi el guano por culpa del medico algo tendre que palmar



Pues yo hace ya tiempo que no me quedo abierto *nunca*... los gaps suponen, sencillamente, demasiado riesgo. De hecho espero que tú lo hagas a modo experimental, con dos o tres minis a lo sumo...

Por otra parte el indicador susurrante - como es obvio - es absolutamente vulnerable a los fundamentales acaecidos después del cierre... lo cual lo hace bastante [más] peligroso de lo que ya es de por sí.

Dicho esto, hasta ahora creo que el susurrante ha acertado bastante, pero siendo honestos, los riesgos son demasiado altos como para usarlo en cualquier estrategia seria de trading, te lo digo de corazón.


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Eso haran con los beneficios de los cortos



:no::no::no::no:

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:XX:



zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre me he quedado largo para mañana fiandome de tu indicador susurrante, como hoy me perdi el guano por culpa del medico algo tendre que palmar



Pues yo tenía esa esperanza, pero los usanos siguen despeñándose... no pinta muy bien la apuesta por el gato muerto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues yo hace ya tiempo que no me quedo abierto *nunca*... los gaps suponen, sencillamente, demasiado riesgo. De hecho espero que tú lo hagas a modo experimental, con dos o tres minis a lo sumo...
> 
> Por otra parte el indicador susurrante - como es obvio - es absolutamente vulnerable a los fundamentales acaecidos después del cierre... lo cual lo hace bastante [más] peligroso de lo que ya es de por sí.
> 
> Dicho esto, hasta ahora creo que el susurrante ha acertado bastante, pero siendo honestos, los riesgos son demasiado altos como para usarlo en cualquier estrategia seria de trading, te lo digo de corazón.



Pero ¿ de que fundamentales hablas ? ¿ no has oido a tu presidente? !!! Estamos en la champion league de la economia mundial !!!   



Interesado dijo:


> :no::no::no::no:
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:XX:
> 
> ...



O muere el gato o muero yo, voy con 7 minis largos hoyga :

Nada, nada, no hay de que preocuparse estoloarreglamosentretodos.org


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pero ¿ de que fundamentales hablas ? ¿ no has oido a tu presidente? !!! Estamos en la champion league de la economia mundial !!!
> 
> 
> 
> O muere el gato o muero yo, voy con 7 minis largos hoyga :



Ostias! Y yo que pensaba que era un suicida bursátil, a usted le va el rollo muy duro...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (4 May 2010)

temis2011 dijo:


> No es por ser mala, pero que gusto da ver vidilla, por aquí.



¡Vendo slip de Carreful nuevecito! )

:´´´(


----------



## temis2011 (4 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> ¡Vendo slip de Carreful nuevecito! )
> 
> :´´´(



No llores, vamos a ver la apuesta del día 15 como va, o se te han ido los dividendos de las telefónicas a paseo.:Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ostias! Y yo que pensaba que era un suicida bursátil, *a usted le va el rollo muy duro*...



Quizas debi puntualizar que esos largos se abrieron tras cerrar los cortos  aunque no he podido pillar bien, algo he pillado, la bolsa me lo da y la bolsa me lo quita :

PD: Si tenemos en cuenta que hoy tenia la corazonada de que subiria y no pude operar por estar en el medico , me doy con un canto en los dientes.

Langaro, eres un digno sucesor urbanita , avisa cuando llegues al maximo de palmada para que te releve otro ........ ya sabes..... a la tercera va la vencida.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ostias! Y yo que pensaba que era un suicida bursátil, a usted le va el rollo muy duro...



Con un gap a la baja de 200 puntos..... Zuloman se nos suicida :vomito:

Yo paso de quedarme abierto con esta panda de trileros y menos largo. Este es uno de mis 10 mandamientos del trading:

"Nunca te quedes abierto, menos aun largo"


Tonuel sin sus certificados esto no es lo mismo, no hemos tenido violines.... al menos unos Nelsons 8:

PD: Ahora solo falta que deje su post el Cóndor.

EDIT: Perdón violines si, con el lio de abrir y cerrar cortos me los habia perdido. Cuando pueda los certificados


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 May 2010)

Langaro, eres un digno sucesor urbanita , avisa cuando llegues al maximo de palmada para que te releve otro ........ ya sabes..... a la tercera va la vencida.[/QUOTE]

Sinceramente reconoce que miras esos viejos tiempos con nostalgia 
Parece que al final ha terminado Urbas con subida (para mi))
mañana si sube a .111 vendo. me ha jodido Gas y al final me deshice de Sol, perdiendo poco pero perdiendo


----------



## Freeman (4 May 2010)

Bueno, perforado el soporte de los 10.000 

¿Próxima parada, los 9.194,7 puntos?


----------



## Cui Bono (4 May 2010)

¿Zertifais? ¿Güer ar dei? 

/botin.setEngrish(false)


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ostias! Y yo que pensaba que era un suicida bursátil, a usted le va el rollo muy duro...



El Gran Guano está llegando señorehs... agárrense fuerte las kalandras...






Saludos


----------



## credulo (4 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> O muere el gato o muero yo, voy con 7 minis largos hoyga :
> 
> Nada, nada, no hay de que preocuparse estoloarreglamosentretodos.org



Jolines, eso si que es fe.

Yo opero con papel y boli, para ver cuanto palmaría.

Hoy entraría en beneficios tras tres semanas 

Por cierto ¿qué tal es la liquidez del futuro mini-ibex? ¿es fácil quedarse pillado en una posición contra-tendencia?


----------



## pyn (4 May 2010)

Jugar a acertar el GAP es como jugar al rojo-negro, no tiene ninún fundamento, ni técnico ni fundamental. Más que nada porque estos depende (en su inmensa mayoría) de lo que suceda en las horas que van del cierre español al cierre americano ( 5 horas) y de la hora de apertura del stoxx+sp a la apertura española (otra hora).

De verdad que os gusta hacer eso? no os cansais de perder pasta? Hoy ha sido otro día en el que, con seguir la tendencia se podrían haber sacado unos €.


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Jugar a acertar el GAP es como jugar al rojo-negro, no tiene ninún fundamento, ni técnico ni fundamental. Más que nada porque estos depende (en su inmensa mayoría) de lo que suceda en las horas que van del cierre español al cierre americano ( 5 horas) y de la hora de apertura del stoxx+sp a la apertura española (otra hora).
> 
> De verdad que os gusta hacer eso? no os cansais de perder pasta? Hoy ha sido otro día en el que, con seguir la tendencia se podrían haber sacado unos €.




Pues eso intentaba explicar antes... que el indicador susurrante se basa en datos de mercado, pero es absolutamente impotente ante los fundamentales que puedan ocurrir despues del cierre!

Pero es que zuloman es como los que saltan en paracaídas... la sola posibilidad de que el paracaídas falle y no se abra, ya les pone palote ::::


----------



## pyn (4 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pues eso intentaba explicar antes... que el indicador susurrante se basa en datos de mercado, pero es absolutamente impotente ante los fundamentales que puedan ocurrir despues del cierre!
> 
> Pero es que zuloman es como los que saltan en paracaídas... la sola posibilidad de que el paracaídas falle y no se abra, ya les pone palote ::::



Eso es que le sobra la pasta, porque vamos, yo cada vez que sale una jugada mal es quetengo hasta mal cuerpo y eso que mi nivel de apalancamiento es pequeño y normalmente ajusto bastante el stop. Pero por lo que leo por aquí la gente va "a pelo" ::


----------



## chudire (4 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> PD: Si tenemos en cuenta que hoy tenia la corazonada de que subiria y no pude operar por estar en el medico , me doy con un canto en los dientes.



Me pareces un tio cabal y sensato (no es coña). Me gusta la gente que valora lo imperceptible. Sal conmigo.


----------



## Wbuffete (4 May 2010)

Ya he vuelto.Parece que los usanos siguen en plena forma.

Espero que el incipiente tazón que están haciendo no se confirme.
Hagan un nuevo mínimo...porfa...porqueyolovalgo...!!


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Me pareces un tio cabal y sensato (no es coña). Me gusta la gente que valora lo imperceptible. Sal conmigo.



o__O! xD Con esto de los nicks no hay quien se aclare... xd Debianita parece nombre de femina... pero Chudire, la verdad es que ni idea jaja

Este foro es de lo más raro... Ahora buena tirada de caña jaja

Suerte tortolitos


----------



## Interesado (4 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ya he vuelto.Parece que los usanos siguen en plena forma.
> 
> Espero que el incipiente tazón que están haciendo no se confirme.
> Hagan un nuevo mínimo...porfa...porqueyolovalgo...!!



Este HCH sin pullback no vale nada!


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Eso es que le sobra la pasta, porque vamos, yo cada vez que sale una jugada mal es quetengo hasta mal cuerpo y eso que mi nivel de apalancamiento es pequeño y normalmente ajusto bastante el stop. Pero por lo que leo por aquí la gente va "a pelo" ::



Pero acertar con los gaps es súmamente provechoso y yo suelo acertar :: (al menos cuando me meto, que es cuando lo tengo muy claro)

La verdad es que todas las últimas veces que me he quedado abierto he acertado bastante bien el gap y me ha salido la jugada redonda, he hecho el día nada más abrir el mercado y eso no tiene precio


----------



## pollastre (4 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> o__O! xD Con esto de los nicks no hay quien se aclare... xd Debianita parece nombre de femina...* pero Chudire, la verdad es que ni idea jaja*
> Este foro es de lo más raro... Ahora buena tirada de caña jaja
> 
> Suerte tortolitos



Lo mismo es un leoncio disfrazado de pantera, y hace como que se le cae la pastilla de jabón para que zuloman la recoja 

y entonces... ZAS.. le "abre una posición" corta y le "mete con todo lo gordo"

:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pyn (4 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero acertar con los gaps es súmamente provechoso y yo suelo acertar :: (al menos cuando me meto, que es cuando lo tengo muy claro)
> 
> La verdad es que todas las últimas veces que me he quedado abierto he acertado bastante bien el gap y me ha salido la jugada redonda, he hecho el día nada más abrir el mercado y eso no tiene precio




Pero tú no operas en el ibex . Y cuando te quedas abierto de 1 día para otro es porque sigues una tendencia, no porque quieras meter el pelotazo mientras duermes, que es lo que mucha gente espera.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Wata, al final me tendré que cambiar el nick!!

Pollastre, bueno el chiste.

Pero falta aun lo mejor:

Certificados de Tonuel


----------



## Pepitoria (4 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo mismo es un leoncio disfrazado de pantera, y hace como que se le cae la pastilla de jabón para que zuloman la recoja
> 
> y entonces... ZAS.. le "abre una posición" corta y le "mete con todo lo gordo"
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Esto sin gif no es lo mismo...


----------



## Condor (4 May 2010)

Qué poco duro el 10000. Durará el 9000?


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Llegó el Cóndor.

A Tonuel le tendremos que pagar una secre, con las plusvis, para que haga los certificados!


----------



## Wataru_ (4 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Lo mismo es un leoncio disfrazado de pantera, y hace como que se le cae la pastilla de jabón para que zuloman la recoja
> 
> y entonces... ZAS.. le "abre una posición" corta y le "mete con todo lo gordo"
> 
> :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:



Este foro es que es muy simpático, te encuentras con una variedad de gente acojonante. Desde fanáticos del Max-mad, con sus bunkers*y sus atunes, hasta pfff...

Ahora lo de tirar la caña en un hilo de bolsa, xD esto es nuevo ajajaja

Chudire :*** es coña.

Debianita, no guap@, no... déjalo, que ya nos conocemos y un cambio de nick se hace muy raro...

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Pero tú no operas en el ibex . Y cuando te quedas abierto de 1 día para otro es porque sigues una tendencia, no porque quieras meter el pelotazo mientras duermes, que es lo que mucha gente espera.



Es una cuestión de fe, no sé si me explico


----------



## Condor (4 May 2010)

Ahora lo que me llama la atención es como se hará para evitar la inflación. Si los estados se endeudaron para sacar a la bolsa de los 6000 de marzo de 2009 (inyectando a mansalva dinero a los bancos) que no harán para sacar a los estados del pichaque? (el que no entienda lo que es pichaque, (y pido disculpas por adelantado) es algo así como mierda con sangre, a partes iguales, un sangrero de mierda y un mierdero de sangre.

Me vine de latinoamérica hace 13 años huyéndole al FMI y sus recetas, y lo tenemos aquí respirándonos en la nuca. Espero que no salga ningún Chávez europeo que en vez de decir MESMO diga "PAAAYOOOO, que me quitan las deudas soberanas de las manos."

En fin, vivir para ver


----------



## Sleepwalk (4 May 2010)

*CUANTO MÁS HABLAN LOS POLÍTICOS “AQUÍ NO PASA NADA” MÁS CAEN LAS BOLSAS. NADIE SE FÍA DE NADIE*
Mar Revuelta - Martes, 04 de Mayo 

Aquí, en la barra de la Bolsa, no se fía nada a nadie. Todo el mundo desconfía. Y lo que es peor, las Bolsas caen a plomo al ritmo de las peroratas de los políticos. Cuanto más hablan los políticos, más caen las Bolsas ¿Cree usted que los mercados son idiotas? Sigo con el discurso político: la mañana amaneció calentita en Alemania, que, como todo el mundo debería saber ya, constituye el inicio del varapalo a los mercados. Según asegura hoy el rotativo alemán Bild, Grecia necesita para superar su crisis financiera casi un 30% más de ayuda que la acordada hasta ahora por la Unión Europea y el Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI), El diario revela que el secretario de Estado de Finanzas, Steffen Kampeter, informó a la comisión presupuestaria del Bundestag, el parlamento alemán, que las necesidades financieras de Grecia pueden alcanzar los 150.000 millones de euros hasta 2012. Entonces ¿para qué el trágala político del fin de semana? 

A continuación, más alocuciones políticas: el presidente del Gobierno español, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, calificó hoy de “absoluta locura” y “despropósito descomunal” el rumor de que España pueda necesitar en un futuro ayuda de la UE, como Grecia, y exigió que se preste atención a los datos y hechos, y no a las especulaciones. En rueda de prensa en Bruselas tras entrevistarse con los presidentes del Consejo Europeo, Herman van Rompuy, y de la Comisión, Jose Manuel Durao Barroso, Zapatero denunció en concreto el rumor de que España podría necesitar hasta 280.000 millones de euros, que provocó hoy una caída en la Bolsa española. Rumores aparte, rumores podridos, como ustedes quieran, la sensación es que España y otros países del mundo estamos metidos en la ciénaga del endeudamiento, tanto del Gobierno como de las Autonomías, Ayuntamientos, empresas y familias. Y lo que es peor, no ingresamos lo que debemos ¡Pobres nietos de nuestros nietos! ¿Quién va a creer a estas alturas tanta soflama política, salvo los del carné y sindicatos que cobran por ser quienes son? 
Y en este encuadre, el Ibex 35 registró el martes la segunda mayor caída del año (-5,41%), que lo situó por debajo de los 10.000 puntos por primera vez desde julio de 2009 (9.859,1), arrastrado por el pánico al contagio de la crisis griega tras surgir el rumor de que España necesita ayuda y de que Fitch podría rebajar el ‘rating’ de la deuda española. El Ibex abrió en negativo, pero logró contener las caídas hasta que el miedo de los inversores se desbordó y hundió al selectivo más de un 5% durante algunos momentos de la sesión, poniendo en peligro incluso el soporte de los 9.800 puntos. El mensaje del presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, quien consideró una “absoluta locura” y un “despropósito descomunal” el rumor de que España necesitará una ayuda de 280.000 millones de la Unión Europea, no logró frenar la sangría al cierre de la sesión. Ni siquiera lo hizo el anuncio de Fitch de que mantiene el rating triple ‘A’ de España con perspectiva estable. El mayor descenso fue para Sacyr Vallehermoso (-10,15%), seguida de Telecinco (-8,41%), BBVA (-7,59%) y Banco Popular (-7,34%). Banco Santander, por su parte, se dejó un 7,08%, mientras que Bankinter cedió un 4,80%, seguido de Banco Sabadell (-4,47%) y Banesto (-4,40%). Repsol YPF perdió un 4,4% y Telefónica, un 3,75%. Los analistas subrayan que además del miedo al contagio y la incertidumbre, el temor a que las ayudas a Grecia no sean suficientes están lastrando a todos los mercados 

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

HAMIJOS!! Alguien tiene un terminal bloomberg?

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/157320-los-cds-de-espana-se-disparan-51-puntos-basicos-hasta-los-208-5-a.html#post2739202

Como sea cierto, pedir turno para Zuloman en caritas, sus largos abiertos le van a salir caros


----------



## Rocket (4 May 2010)

Y mientras tanto... los ricos, quienes realmente controlan la bolsa, frotándose las manos.

Varias semanas más así, y por fín será suyo lo que tan poco tiempo habéis tardado en perder.

La bolsa, a semejanza del sistema, es un invento de los ricos para ser más ricos a costa de los pobres (pequeños y medianos inversores), ahora más pobres.


----------



## ghkghk (4 May 2010)

Ostras, que mi depósito vence en junio... Y no llegamos!!


----------



## ghkghk (4 May 2010)

Rocket dijo:


> Y mientras tanto... los ricos, quienes realmente controlan la bolsa, frotándose las manos.
> 
> Varias semanas más así, y por fín será suyo lo que tan poco tiempo habéis tardado en perder.
> 
> La bolsa, a semejanza del sistema, es un invento de los ricos para ser más ricos a costa de los pobres (pequeños y medianos inversores), ahora más pobres.




A diferencia de nuestros impuestos, que los políticos se gastan en putas, coca y apuestas de gallo en la Bolsa nadie te obliga a invertir.


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Rocket dijo:


> Y mientras tanto... los ricos, quienes realmente controlan la bolsa, frotándose las manos.
> 
> Varias semanas más así, y por fín será suyo lo que tan poco tiempo habéis tardado en perder.
> 
> La bolsa, a semejanza del sistema, es un invento de los ricos para ser más ricos a costa de los pobres (pequeños y medianos inversores), ahora más pobres.



Con todos mis respetos, váyase a que le den un cursillo, aquí somos adoradores del guano, cuando la bolsa cae como hoy, mi cuenta corriente aumenta. Si tiene celos, léase literatura sobre el tema.


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

Rocket dijo:


> Y mientras tanto... los ricos, quienes realmente controlan la bolsa, frotándose las manos.
> 
> Varias semanas más así, y por fín será suyo lo que tan poco tiempo habéis tardado en perder.
> 
> La bolsa, a semejanza del sistema, es un invento de los ricos para ser más ricos a costa de los pobres (pequeños y medianos inversores), ahora más pobres.



Ya me extrañaba a mi que hoy no apareciera el bombillo de turno 

Llegan por aquí con el título de pardillo escrito en la frente con mayúsculas :XX:


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya me extrañaba a mi que hoy no apareciera por aquí el bombillo de turno
> 
> Llegan por aquí con el título de pardillo escrito en la frente con mayúsculas :XX:



Fijo que es otro ignorante con un fondo de pensiones referenciado al magnífico Ibex (que siempre sube) o como el amigo Rico Heredero que vive de los dividendos de sus blue chips :XX:


----------



## debianita (4 May 2010)

Mulder,

has visto los CDS de Hispanistán? Algun sitio donde contrastar la noticia?

EDIT: Lástima de cerrar los cortos, VAYA PORRAZO se está pegando el s&p

EDIT2: Corred insensatos!!!! (sacar la pasta de los bancos y comprar latunes y munición, el milenarismo ha llegado!)


----------



## Mulder (4 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder,
> 
> has visto los CDS de Hispanistán? Algun sitio donde contrastar la noticia?
> 
> ...



Al S&P no creo que le quede ya mucha ostia antes de rebotar un poco, me he pasado la tarde guiándome por el para seguir con los cortos hasta que he decidido salirme y tomar beneficios ya de una vez.


----------



## Misterio (4 May 2010)

El € perdiendo el 1.30


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Jolines, eso si que es fe.
> 
> Yo opero con papel y boli, para ver cuanto palmaría.
> 
> ...




Lo facil es palmar  no precisamente por falta de liquidez sino por no dar ni una :



pollastre dijo:


> Pues eso intentaba explicar antes... que el indicador susurrante se basa en datos de mercado, pero es absolutamente impotente ante los fundamentales que puedan ocurrir despues del cierre!
> 
> Pero es que zuloman es como los que saltan en paracaídas... la sola posibilidad de que el paracaídas falle y no se abra, ya les pone palote :



veo que es ustec amante del sexo en lugares publicos y piensa el ladron que todos son de su condicion  , que esto es un casino hoyga y tanto vale el rojo como el negro, ademas sale mucho el cero 



pyn dijo:


> Eso es que le sobra la pasta, porque vamos, yo cada vez que sale una jugada mal es quetengo hasta mal cuerpo y eso que mi nivel de apalancamiento es pequeño y normalmente ajusto bastante el stop. Pero por lo que leo por aquí la gente va "a pelo"



Le aseguro amigo que prefiero tirar la pasta en darle de comer a lindas sirenitas que a los leones  ......... lo que pasa es que no tengo mucho olfato en esto de la bolsa, solo eso :



chudire dijo:


> Me pareces un tio cabal y sensato (no es coña). Me gusta la gente que valora lo imperceptible. Sal conmigo.



:8: envie una foto joven, una cosa es asumir riesgos en bolsa y otra salir con usted en una cita a ciegas y que aparezca el negrata de Tonuel detras de un matorral 



Wataru_ dijo:


> o__O! xD Con esto de los nicks no hay quien se aclare... xd Debianita parece nombre de femina... pero Chudire, la verdad es que ni idea jaja
> 
> Este foro es de lo más raro... Ahora buena tirada de caña jaja
> 
> *Suerte tortolitos*



No seas celoso osito 



pollastre dijo:


> Lo mismo es un leoncio disfrazado de pantera, y hace como que se le cae la pastilla de jabón para que zuloman la recoja
> 
> y entonces... ZAS.. le "abre una posición" corta y le "mete con todo lo gordo"
> 
> :XX



Casi prefiero meterle yo con mis largos 


En fin, viendo como va el sp ya veo que mañana me dan un zas en toda la boca una vez mas :abajo:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (4 May 2010)

Rocket dijo:


> Y mientras tanto... los ricos, quienes realmente controlan la bolsa, frotándose las manos.
> 
> Varias semanas más así, y por fín será suyo lo que tan poco tiempo habéis tardado en perder.
> 
> La bolsa, a semejanza del sistema, es un invento de los ricos para ser más ricos a costa de los pobres (pequeños y medianos inversores), ahora más pobres.



Da gusto ver que al menos hay uno que sabe menos de bolsa que yo  , joven, la mayoria de este foro gana dinero cuando la bolsa baja  ¿ no lo entiende verdad ? ::


----------



## perroleo (4 May 2010)

Los futuros se quieren acercar a el 9800 ¿esto es normal? Quiero decir que cuanto tardaremos en dejar los 9000 y llegar a los 8000??? Tiene pinta de ir muy rápido.


----------



## tonuel (4 May 2010)

​
Saludos


----------



## RNSX (4 May 2010)

Buenaaaas,me presento, llevo 2 años o asi leyendoos de incognito, y gracias a vosotros, o por vuestra culpa me he aficionado al tema bursatil en corto (lo poco que se lo aprendi en este hilo).

Salgo del anonimato para saludar y para congratularme con vosotros de esta bajada que me ha pillado de lleno, desde el jueves pasado hasta hoy con CFDs del popular y el santander 

muchas veces no tengo ni tiempo ni nada interesante que decir para hacer otra cosa mas que leeros, pero os habeis convertido ya en parte de mi dia a dia


----------



## ghkghk (5 May 2010)

Ibex con el mode Tito MC on.... El que te focka:














=


----------



## Wbuffete (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> HAMIJOS!! Alguien tiene un terminal bloomberg?
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/157320-los-cds-de-espana-se-disparan-51-puntos-basicos-hasta-los-208-5-a.html#post2739202
> 
> Como sea cierto, pedir turno para Zuloman en caritas, sus largos abiertos le van a salir caros




CMA | Market Data

Tuesday, 4 May 2010 — 20:30
Largest Widening Spreads (Greatest Credit Deterioration) Entity Name 5 Yr Mid Change From Close
bps bps %
Spain 207.77 +50.10 +31.78
Portugal 346.65 +71.32 +25.90
Ireland 221.00 +44.02 +24.87
Italy 162.85 +28.31 +21.05
Teck Resources Limited 124.38 +18.86 +17.87


Es lo que hay...


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

> Iniciado por chudire
> Me pareces un tio cabal y sensato (no es coña). Me gusta la gente que valora lo imperceptible. Sal conmigo.
> 
> *envie una foto joven, una cosa es asumir riesgos en bolsa y otra salir con usted en una cita a ciegas y que aparezca el negrata de Tonuel detras de un matorral *



Magnífico. Sencillamente impagable 

Para cuándo, Zulote, un chuletón como mandan los cánones y los reyes, en ese sitio de cuyo nombre no soy capaz de acordarme, pero que estaba sito en la C/ Cava de tu díscola capital?


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> Buenaaaas,me presento, llevo 2 años o asi leyendoos de incognito, y gracias a vosotros, o por vuestra culpa me he aficionado al tema bursatil en corto (lo poco que se lo aprendi en este hilo).
> 
> Salgo del anonimato para saludar y para congratularme con vosotros de esta bajada que me ha pillado de lleno, desde el jueves pasado hasta hoy con CFDs del popular y el santander
> 
> muchas veces no tengo ni tiempo ni nada interesante que decir para hacer otra cosa mas que leeros, pero os habeis convertido ya en parte de mi dia a dia



Hamijo, congratulenos a nosotros y cuente, cuente... si le ha pillado la bajada de lleno, cuánto más rico se ha hecho hoy - por ayer - ?

Es Ud. consciente de que presentarse en el hilo con unas plusvalías, puede hacerle merecedor de excomunión?

Si es que van como locos ::


----------



## ghkghk (5 May 2010)

Mañana iré por Valencia buscando alguien con semblante sereno, feliz. Como levitando. Dejando mucha propina y giñando el ojo a las niñas. Entonces gritaré: "-Tonueeeeel". Y espero que te pagues unas cañas.


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

Qué coño es esto que leo de que nos hemos ido por encima de los 200 PBs en el CDS ejpañol?

Pero esto qué es...
pero esto qué es?

espero que sea un puto error. Aún no me dado tiempo a mover todos mis latunes de los bancos españoles al extranjero, sólo una parte de ellos.


----------



## ghkghk (5 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué coño es esto que leo de que nos hemos ido por encima de los 200 PBs en el CDS ejpañol?
> 
> Pero esto qué es...
> pero esto qué es?
> ...




Nada de errores. Mi plan de evasión completa empezaba el 1 de junio, cuando me vence el depósito más gordo. Imagina que estoy a punto de renunciar al 3.5% y sacarlo antes... Y son muuuchos K's a remuneración 0% o similar. 

Aunque creo que a junio sí llegamos. Lo que hay que tener es un plan muy, muy claro de qué hacer con él y poder ejecutarlo en un par de días.


----------



## Wbuffete (5 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Qué coño es esto que leo de que nos hemos ido por encima de los 200 PBs en el CDS ejpañol?
> 
> Pero esto qué es...
> pero esto qué es?
> ...




Lee más arriba que lo he posteado con link.

Verdad verdadera!


----------



## kemao2 (5 May 2010)

Recomiendo para este mes de mayo saberse de memoria los días de las subastas del tesoro para saber cuando hay que ponerse corto. Es muy probable que el tesoro pinche en las colocaciones que por diversos motivos van a ser mas abultadas de lo habitual.


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 May 2010)

yo solo entro para saludar a todos y a tonuel recordarle que el botas estuvo en 3,99 no? pues ahora vamos al 5 de cabeza para empezar


----------



## Alvin Red (5 May 2010)

*Interesante:*



> Value Line Composite Index - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Value Line Composite Index is composed of all of the companies that are included in the Value Line Investment Survey.
> 
> ...








http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?s=^VAY+Basic+Chart&t=5y

Aunque la escusa de las bajadas sea la deuda soberana, la realidad muestra que hay una burbuja bursátil inmensa en la bolsa americana.


----------



## Claca (5 May 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo solo entro para saludar a todos y a tonuel recordarle que el botas estuvo en 3,99 no? pues ahora vamos al 5 de cabeza para empezar



En su momento colgué esto por ahí... no lo puse en este foro porque las manos fuertes nos leen. No le ibamos a dar pistas al Botas gratis ¿no?













Y en el dow:







Siempre me acuerdo de tus Azkulíneas, esas que no se superan. ¿Estarán hechas de la misma materia?

Esas estaban tiradas en Abril, a día de hoy:







Mirad dónde ha parado el SP500. El dow tiene una estructura idéntica a la de su hermano, pero en su caso ha cerrado por debajo. A ver mañana.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Magnífico. Sencillamente impagable
> 
> Para cuándo, Zulote, un chuletón como mandan los cánones y los reyes, en ese sitio de cuyo nombre no soy capaz de acordarme, pero que estaba sito en la C/ Cava de tu díscola capital?



Eso esta hecho Pollastre  , solo tienes que avisar cuando vengas por Madrid y tus deseos se convertiran en realidad  ( probablemente se refiera usted a Casa Lucio , no creo que se refiera usted a La Chata, este ultimo era nuestro " restaurante de lujo " cuando eramos estudiantes )

Pero dese usted prisa en venir antes de que me vea en la penosa obligacion de sugerirle un " restaurante" en la calle Martinez Campos regentado por unas monjitas muy amables y dicharacheras 

Menos mal que el ladrillo nunca baja y no me gano la vida con esto de la bolsa hoygan.

No obstante para hoy quiero compartir con todos ustedes una informacion privilegiada, ayer por la noche he llamado a Moncloa y nuestro amado presidente me ha prometido que hoy va a estar calladito....... asi que es muiy probable un rebote en el ibex, al menos el suficiente para recuperar el diferencial de caida de ayer desde que hablo hasta el cierre  .

No olviden dejar las armas a la señorita del guardarropas antes de entrar a la sala de juego


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 May 2010)

Como te haces de rogar pollastre, venga hombre, di soportes y resistencias para hoy en el ibex :

Ya deberias saber que el primer post matutino deberia ser ese xd


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Como te haces de rogar pollastre, venga hombre, di soportes y resistencias para hoy en el ibex :
> 
> Ya deberias saber que el primer post matutino deberia ser ese xd




es que estaba intentando localizar el puto restaurante de la c/ cava con el Street View, pero no hay manera. 
Para colmo de males veo que hay dos "calles cava", la alta y la baja, y como salimos bastante "cocidos" de la comida, ahora no soy capaz de encontrar el sitio. ienso:

en fin, hoy tengo poca cosa. Un soporte horizontal en 9,725 y uno oblicuo descendente en 9600, ambos no muy importantes. Resistencia en 10,110, también flojilla, y un par de Rs menores oblicuas más antes de llegar ahí.

Pero vamos, que en estos días que estamos viviendo, los soportes y resistencias son más papel mojado que otra cosa...


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

A los buenos días!

Tengan cuidado hoy que podríamos tener un rebote de cierta relevancia.

Especialmente si ZParo cierra su gran bocaza ¿lo conseguirá? ¿si, no? ya veremos..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Tengan cuidado hoy que podríamos tener un rebote de cierta relevancia.
> 
> *Especialmente si ZParo cierra su gran bocaza ¿lo conseguirá? ¿si, no? ya veremos.. *



Espero que si, al menos hasta que salga de la reunion con El Rajau ...... por cierto ¿ a que hora es la reunion ? no es que me interese por nada especial, solo para estar atento y cerrar posiciones antes de que Zparo abra la boquita


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Tengan cuidado hoy que podríamos tener un rebote de cierta relevancia.
> 
> Especialmente si ZParo cierra su gran bocaza ¿lo conseguirá? ¿si, no? ya veremos..



Si, hay que ir con mucho cuidado. Puede haber un rebote, pero con los inútiles reunidos en la moncloa ... puede ser que maten al gatito y nos vayamos a los infiernos.

Día dificil hoy, yo ya tengo seleccionados mis targets para cortos, en cuanto vea la señal se van a cagar :XX:


----------



## pyn (5 May 2010)

Todo apunta a que hoy puede ser un día de mucha volatilidad así que habrá que tener cuidado, no sólo del punto de entrada, si no de la colocación del stop-loss (fundamental estos días para no acompañar a zuloman en cáritas).


----------



## Claca (5 May 2010)

A mí me sale que sobre el 9.700-750 podríamos rebotar. Realmente toda la zona 9.XXX debería ser complicada de superar a la baja. Si nos quedamos unas sesiones guarreando, que si baja, ahora sube, que si baja, que si no se superan los 10.000, etc, lo más probable es que se geste un rebote de cierta entidad, porque el sentimiento que calaría en la masa sería muy bajista. El stop para los que vayan cortos con margen, yo lo pondría sobre el 10.100, aunque dejaría filtro.

Esta caída desde los 11.550 se parece mucho al batacazo de enero. Si la profundidad del recorte fuera similar, el objetivo estaría sobre los 9.200, dónde arrancó el segundo impulso alcista en el ibex.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> yo solo entro para saludar a todos y a tonuel recordarle que el botas estuvo en 3,99 no? pues ahora vamos al 5 de cabeza para empezar



correcto... para empezar... 8:



Saludos


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

Las bolsas conocen muy bien a nuestro 'bienamado' presi y saben que es un lider iluminado e incontestable, por eso cuando le quieren decir algo siempre esperan a que esté fuera del pais para que no pueda comunicarse con sus 'generales'.

Hoy que ya está de vuelta en casa no creo que quieran comunicarle nada más, las cartas ya están sobre la mesa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (5 May 2010)

Mulder ¿ que esta haciendo el euroxx en esta primera hora de negociacion ? :


----------



## pyn (5 May 2010)

El stoxx está ligeramente verde, verde pálido.


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder ¿ que esta haciendo el euroxx en esta primera hora de negociacion ? :



¿te duele el ojete...? ienso:


----------



## RNSX (5 May 2010)

pues yo me estoy planteando que como no puedo estar pendiente todo el dia de esto y ya que llevo unas ciertas plusvalias me quedo dentro, y si rebota le meto mas cortos a los bancos, que ya bajaran...


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder ¿ que esta haciendo el euroxx en esta primera hora de negociacion ? :



De momento el Stoxx va subiendo poco a poco, el escenario de rebote se está confirmando.


----------



## pyn (5 May 2010)

Has subidas del 1% no hablemos de rebote, que todos sabemos que desmotar el chiringuito es un momento. Yo estoy ojo avizor.


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Apunto de darle al botón rojo


----------



## twetter (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento el Stoxx va subiendo poco a poco, el escenario de rebote se está confirmando.



rebote, rebote.... compre que me los quitan de las manos.


----------



## Deudor (5 May 2010)

¿Solo veo yo que estamos en rojo?


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

Pues al final nos van a marear un poco antes de empezar, si es que empiezan, aunque era algo que ya tenía previsto.

A los leoncios siempre les gusta enseñarnos su 'matrix' particular.


----------



## Efren (5 May 2010)

que rápido cae esto


----------



## EL FARAON (5 May 2010)

twetter dijo:


> rebote, rebote.... Compre que me los quitan de las manos.



9744.50

-114.60

(-1.16%)


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

......IBEX camino del 9500


----------



## EL FARAON (5 May 2010)

efren dijo:


> que rápido cae esto



9682.50

-176.60

(-1.79%)


----------



## Efren (5 May 2010)

-1,5%.............


----------



## agarcime (5 May 2010)

-1,12 joer pero si empezo en preapertura en positivo...


----------



## agarcime (5 May 2010)

no entiendo nada, yo creia que iba a ver rebote hoy...


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

:XX: :XX:

me muero le he metido un pedazo de cargador a un bankito hispanistaní antes de que la mierda de mi broker: R4 dejará de funcionar, voy
sin stop, a lo grande para hacer pasta gansa.

Por cierto podeis enviarme spam de cayenes, yates .... 8:


----------



## Maxwell Smart (5 May 2010)

Buenoooo.....:abajo:


----------



## RNSX (5 May 2010)

Slurp, pues yo tambien estoy ahi, sin stop porque no tengo ni idea de como se ponen, que aun no he llegado a esa clase , un dia pregunto a los expertos


----------



## pyn (5 May 2010)

Meneando el arbol para que las gacelucas se pongan cortas...


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

cerrando la tienda de ultramarinos por hoy... objetivo diario rebasado. Ahora, me voy al burladero a ver los fuegos artificiales tranquilamente, que hoy tiene pinta de que va a haber "tomate".


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2010)

Que mal está el ibex, madre mía


----------



## ghkghk (5 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Meneando el arbol para que las gacelucas se pongan cortas...



Pues ya sabes... El dinero y los cojones, para las ocasiones. Yo por si acaso miro desde la barrera.


----------



## EL FARAON (5 May 2010)

pepitoria dijo:


> que mal está el ibex, madre mía



9645.50

-213.60

(-2.17%)


----------



## Samzer (5 May 2010)

Vamos a por los 9600...


----------



## Samzer (5 May 2010)

Adios a los 9600...


----------



## EL FARAON (5 May 2010)

samzer dijo:


> vamos a por los 9600...



9593.50

-265.60

(-2.69%)


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

Aun tenían ganas de bajar los señores, vaya escabechina.


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

Los malvadoh especuladoreh, que diría el indigente intelectual de nuestro presidente del gobierno, nos están metiendo con todo lo gordo... casi podría jurarse que son familiares de tonuel, como poco de segundo grado


----------



## Claca (5 May 2010)

Jo-der


----------



## Interesado (5 May 2010)

A los guanos días.

9580 y fuera... que triste. En fin... :´(

EDIT: 9540 :ouch:


----------



## Sir Nigga (5 May 2010)

genuino proceso de desinversión masiva


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2010)

es momento de comprar "barato".......


----------



## lobomalo (5 May 2010)

hoy es un dia para darle un buen uso...


----------



## spheratu (5 May 2010)

Hasta 3000 hay camino por hacer...


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

jajajjaja, a ver que dicen ahora los dos idiotas de la moncloa :XX: con un poco de suerte con las plusvis de hoy le compraré el país al ZPerro


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2010)

Jur jur

Merkel plantea cambiar el pacto de Estabilidad de la UE - 5/05/10 - 2115812 - elEconomista.es


----------



## EL FARAON (5 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> es momento de comprar "barato".......



YouTube - 1929 El Gran Crack (1 de 6)


----------



## devest (5 May 2010)

En los primeros minutos de sesión vi por la web que el ibex bajaba un 1,5% y luego casi todos los valores estaban en verde y sólo unos 10 o así estaban en rojo, pero ninguno bajaba ni siquiera el 1%. ¿Cómo es posible que el ibex baje tanto si ningún valor pasaba de 1%?

A lo mejor es sólo un fallo de la web por la que lo veo.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (5 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> genuino proceso de desinversión masiva



Desapalancamineto global, que lo llaman. Vender para pagar los pufos. Y si no pregunta a bancos y cajas que están haciendo con sus paquetes de acciones.


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Alguien tiene idea donde parará esto? A este paso nos vamos a los 8k hoy

Tenemos a Cárpatos investigando que pasa


----------



## Interesado (5 May 2010)

Bueno, seamos positivos...

Mulder, ¿te acuerdas de aquel nefasto corto en GAMESA que abrimos hace tanto con Luca?

Pues te informo que estoy a punto de cerrarlo con interesantes plusvalías. Gracias. :Aplauso:

:XX:


----------



## THEO (5 May 2010)

Y todo por poner unos putos visillos.
(yo estuve aquí... con sensación agridulce)


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

......a las 11 de la mañana te espero.....







8:


----------



## agarcime (5 May 2010)

como bien dijo ayer Zp: "no doy credito"


----------



## guaxx (5 May 2010)

Sé que hay muchos sitios para seguir el Ibex, ¿qué web seguís vosotros?

Gracias


----------



## Deudor (5 May 2010)

Paquetanto...


----------



## Antiparras (5 May 2010)

devest dijo:


> En los primeros minutos de sesión vi por la web que el ibex bajaba un 1,5% y luego casi todos los valores estaban en verde y sólo unos 10 o así estaban en rojo, pero ninguno bajaba ni siquiera el 1%. ¿Cómo es posible que el ibex baje tanto si ningún valor pasaba de 1%?
> 
> A lo mejor es sólo un fallo de la web por la que lo veo.



seguramente estés viendo la sesión por alguna web que tenga el tiempo real en "diferido" unos minutillos (suele ser así si el sitio no es de pago). 

SAN y TEF que son las que dirigen el índice ya perdían sobre el 2% a las 9:25...


----------



## EL FARAON (5 May 2010)

guaxx dijo:


> Sé que hay muchos sitios para seguir el Ibex, ¿qué web seguís vosotros?
> 
> Gracias



IBEX 35 | IBEX 35 Index | IBEX 35 Hoy


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (5 May 2010)

Por encima de 9600 esto va parriba :XX:


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Al tito botas le estan dando de lo lindo, de aqui nada vemos sus papelitos a 7 lereles 8:


----------



## devest (5 May 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> seguramente estés viendo la sesión por alguna web que tenga el tiempo real en "diferido" unos minutillos (suele ser así si el sitio no es de pago).
> 
> SAN y TEF que son las que dirigen el índice ya perdían sobre el 2% a las 9:25...



Lo veo en bolsamadrid.es y lleva como 20 minutos de retraso, pero yo creía que l retraso era el mismo para todos los datos. Pero parece que lo ha pasado es que el total (-1,5%) estaba más actualizado que valor a valor.


----------



## Nopepito (5 May 2010)

*Apuestas*

¿Cuanto caerá hoy el IBEX? Yo digo que otro 5,5% aprox.


----------



## candil (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> jajajjaja, a ver que dicen ahora los dos idiotas de la moncloa :XX: con un poco de suerte con las plusvis de hoy le compraré el país al ZPerro



El País últimamente al cejas le pone de vuelta y media.

Por cierto, parece que se va frenando la caída de la bolsa.


----------



## agarcime (5 May 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> ¿Cuanto caerá hoy el IBEX? Yo digo que otro 5,5% aprox.



no creo. yo creo que cerrará en tablas o proximo al 0%


----------



## LÉZARD (5 May 2010)

parece que hoy va a ser otro día antológico...


----------



## agarcime (5 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> el país últimamente le pone al cejas de vuelta y media.
> 
> Por cierto, parece que se va frenando la caída de la bolsa.



-276.60

(-2.81%)


----------



## Nopepito (5 May 2010)

*Ahora mismo*



Antiparras dijo:


> seguramente estés viendo la sesión por alguna web que tenga el tiempo real en "diferido" unos minutillos (suele ser así si el sitio no es de pago).
> 
> SAN y TEF que son las que dirigen el índice ya perdían sobre el 2% a las 9:25...



SAN cae un 5,3% y BBVA un 5,4.

Creo que mañana compro papelitos de estos dos, si Zpollas y Rajoyoyo llegan a un acuerdo.


----------



## Sir Nigga (5 May 2010)

estos comentarios de ataques furibundos etc. son un poco injustos, si no hay confianza en España los fondos se llevan su dinero a otra parte, es natural


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2010)

que pensais de este comentario:
por David Galán:

"Antes de comenzar el análisis técnico del Ibex 35, me gustaría hablar un poco del “ruido” de mercado. Ruido que nos llega desde los medios de información por medio de noticias o rumores. Hay una frase de Stan Weinstein que dice: “cuando todo el mundo sabe algo, no merece la pena saberlo”

No puedo estar más de acuerdo con esa afirmación. Por un lado, es necesario estar bien informado. La información nunca está de más, pero a la hora de especular y convertirse en buenos traders, debemos saber aislarnos del ruido e interpretar el gráfico. El gráfico lo descuenta todo y contiene toda la información que necesitamos para especular.

Hoy ha sido día de rumores, dimes, y diretes, dichos y desmentidos. Hoy corría el rumor de una petición de ayuda de España a la Union Europea y al FMI. Además posteriormente un político alemán comentaba alegremente que había que controlar la insolvencia de países europeos y su salida del euro. También han tenido que salir Fitch y Moody´s a reiterar la calificación crediticia a España, que de momento es la máxima posible y nos sitúa en el mismo nivel que Alemania. Recordemos que es Standar&Poor´s la que ya nos ha hecho dos rebajas de rating….

También se ha comentado de que el paquete de ayuda aprobado a Grecia podría no ser suficiente y quizás necesite un 30% más de la ayuda acordada.

En nuestra opinión la rebaja por parte de Fitch o Moody´s acabará llegando, salvo que se tomen medidas estructurales. De ahí a que España haya realizado una petición de ayuda media un abismo. Me reitero en lo comentado en mi ANTERIOR ANÁLISIS sobre la situación macroeconómica, urge tomar medidas sobre el sistema financiero.

Se está tanteando la posibilidad de crear una agencia de rating europea. Creo que sería una gran medida por parte de Europa crear una agencia de rating, supervisada o controlada por el BCE y que generase credibilidad. Además habría que poner cotas a los hedge funds.

El mercado siempre debe de tener dos direcciones y las caídas son tan necesarias o más que las subidas; de lo contrario llegan las burbujas, pero lo que no podemos es estar en un mercado intoxicado por parte de grandes especuladores que hacen circular rumores para su propio beneficio. Han ganado mucho dinero apostando por subidas en los CDS y parece que su voracidad no tiene límite.

Centrémonos por lo tanto entre tanto ruido, en el gráfico. Actualizamos el gráfico que venimos comentando de medio plazo. Podemos ver como el Ibex se encuentra cercano al soporte clave de medio plazo en la zona de los 9800/10.000 puntos. Perder los 9.916 puntos sería negativo, ese nivel son los mínimos de principios de febrero en donde el Ibex dibujo en un doble suelo, que lo llevo a rebotar hasta los11.550 puntos. En ese nivel se ha girado de nuevo a la baja y ya está en niveles de mínimos de febrero.

Como primera resistencia tenemos los 10650/10700 puntos. Mientras no supere este nivel no tendríamos el primer signo de mejoría. De perder el soporte horizontal que supone esa zona de los 9.800/10.000 puntos todo apuntaría a caidas rápidas hacia la zona de los 9.200 puntos, sin descartar los 8.820 puntos, que corresponden al nivel FIBO del 61.8% de toda la subida desde los minimos de marzo de los 6700 puntos hasta los 12.240 puntos.

Recordar que en la actualidad el Ibex lleva algo más del 15% de caída anual, mientras que los índices americanos se encuentran en positivo, con subidas por encima del 5% anual. Hace muchos meses que venimos comentando esta mayor debilidad del Ibex.

En cuanto a indicadores tenemos:

El estocástico cortándose a la baja, el MACD cortado a la baja con el RSI en zona neutra. La lectura de los indicadores es negativa y apoya los descensos.

La media de 200 sesiones se encuentra descendiendo y en niveles de 11.215 puntos. La lectura de la media es negativa y da muestras de la tendencia bajista del Ibex en el corto/medio plazo.

La mano débil fuera de posiciones compradoras y la mano fuerte reduciendo posiciones compradoras."


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Cerrados cortos


ve voy al desayuno. 22% plusvis en 50 minutos 8:

Saludos y suerte


----------



## tonuel (5 May 2010)

Nopepito dijo:


> SAN cae un 5,3% y BBVA un 5,4.
> 
> Creo que mañana compro papelitos de estos dos, si Zpollas y Rajoyoyo llegan a un acuerdo.




Compre... compre... :Aplauso: ahora más que nunca necesitamos a patriotas como usted...







Saludos


----------



## LÉZARD (5 May 2010)

Somos objeto de encuesta en Le Figaro:
Pensez-vous que la crise grecque puisse s'étendre à l'Espagne ?
Le Figaro - Impôts : Faut-il réduire les niches fiscales ?


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/157400-el-fmi-viene-en-mayo-espana.html


----------



## gabacho (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> jajajjaja, a ver que dicen ahora los dos idiotas de la moncloa :XX: con un poco de suerte con las plusvis de hoy le compraré el país al ZPerro



Salgado después del desplome: "No estudiamos más medidas" - Expansión.com

::


----------



## Deudor (5 May 2010)

LÉZARD dijo:


> Somos objeto de encuesta en Le Figaro:
> Pensez-vous que la crise grecque puisse s'étendre à l'Espagne ?
> Le Figaro - Impôts : Faut-il réduire les niches fiscales ?



por cierto 81 % de la encuesta cree que nos vamos al carajo.

Eso debe de ser la envidia que nos tiene Sarkozy.


----------



## Scardanelli (5 May 2010)

La Salgado tranquilizando a los mercados... :XX::XX::XX:


*



Salgado después del desplome: "No estudiamos más medidas"

Hacer clic para expandir...


*Salgado después del desplome: "No estudiamos más medidas" - Expansión.com


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Ahora el rebotillo del gato muerto 


Suerte que he cerrado a tiempo mis cortos, sube sube que así ganaré más plata. Me parece que la siguiente ración de cortos gordos se los llevará CRI
:XX:


----------



## candil (5 May 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> por cierto 81 % de la encuesta cree que nos vamos al carajo.
> 
> Eso debe de ser la envidia que nos tiene Sarkozy.



Bueno, bueno, ya se sabe que los gabachos toda la vida nos han estado mirando por encima del hombro; nos tienen muchas ganas.
Por lo menos, a día de hoy, se tienen que esperar para ver nuestra caída.

9,656,40 -2,06 % -202,70


----------



## ghkghk (5 May 2010)

Scardanelli dijo:


> La Salgado tranquilizando a los mercados... :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues tenemos esto para ti, Elenita:







Y no será que no te hemos dado tiempo, porque llevamos meses y meses así:


----------



## LÉZARD (5 May 2010)

parece ser que mañana hay un examen importante:

_Le trésor espagnol procédera jeudi l'émission de bons du trésor à 5 ans, proposant 3% d'intérêt et expirant le 30 avril 2015. Il espère lever au moins deux milliards d'euros. Un petit test avant de devoir refinancer quelque 30 milliards d'euros de dette publique. Ce sera au mois de juillet prochain..._

Les rumeurs sur l'Espagne sèment une nouvelle panique


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

LÉZARD dijo:


> parece ser que mañana hay un examen importante:
> 
> _Le trésor espagnol procédera jeudi l'émission de bons du trésor à 5 ans, proposant 3% d'intérêt et expirant le 30 avril 2015. Il espère lever au moins deux milliards d'euros. Un petit test avant de devoir refinancer quelque 30 milliards d'euros de dette publique. Ce sera au mois de juillet prochain..._
> 
> Les rumeurs sur l'Espagne sèment une nouvelle panique



¿3% a 5 años? ¿y quien se va a tragar ese sapo? :XX:

Eso no se lo cree ni el botones del BdE


----------



## ghkghk (5 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> Bueno, bueno, ya se sabe que los gabachos toda la vida nos han estado mirando por encima del hombro; nos tienen muchas ganas.
> Por lo menos, a día de hoy, se tienen que esperar para ver nuestra caída.
> 
> 9,656,40 -2,06 % -202,70




Lo normal hoy, tras lo de ayer, hubiese sido un rebote. No pretenderás que baje un 5% todos los días....


----------



## LÉZARD (5 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Lo normal hoy, tras lo de ayer, hubiese sido un rebote. No pretenderás que baje un 5% todos los días....



...hombre de poca fé!


----------



## EQLucky (5 May 2010)

10:21 --> 9755.50 / -103.60 / (-1.05%)

Rebote perfectamente normal y esperado. Ya decía yo que el hostión que se ha metido en los primeros minutos no era ni medio normal.


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

El gato no está tan muerto 8:

Hay que estar atentos cuando empieze a caer para darle cera de la buena a los banquitos españoles.


EDIT: Boton rojo apretado


----------



## random8429 (5 May 2010)

¿Como irá de ánimos el compañero que quedó abierto y largo ayer?


----------



## Visilleras (5 May 2010)

Virgen santa, a qué pastilla va esto!


----------



## candil (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El gato no está tan muerto 8:
> 
> Hay que estar atentos cuando empieze a caer para darle cera de la buena a los banquitos españoles.
> 
> ...



Todavía estamos con la respiración asistida.


----------



## candil (5 May 2010)

Esto es una montaña rusa.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

random8429 dijo:


> ¿Como irá de ánimos el compañero que quedó abierto y largo ayer?



Yo también me quedé aqyer abierto y largo, con la pequeña subida de esta mañana a primera hora he puesto un stop-profit y me lo han saltado, pero al final no he perdido nada.

Claro que yo opero en el Stoxx.


----------



## Visilleras (5 May 2010)

Esta imagen es la que más se va repetir hoy, me parece


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Saltó el stop. Lo dejo por un rato


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

Vaya, en cuanto desaparece la promesa morbosa de guano aqui todo el mundo huye


----------



## Interesado (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya, en cuanto desaparece la promesa morbosa de guano aqui todo el mundo huye



Tendríamos que desarrollar un RSI de newcomers o algo así, en serio que seria un gran indicador de sentimiento contrario, tipo el de la madre de Cárpatos o algo así... :XX:

De todos modos, aunque haya silencio en el hilo, estoy bastante convencido de que todos tenemos en mente lo mismo.


----------



## capuser (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿3% a 5 años? ¿y quien se va a tragar ese sapo? :XX:
> 
> Eso no se lo cree ni el botones del BdE



¿Aun le quedan bonos alemanes a la SS hispanistaní???... pues eso, la SS Ejpañola se autotragará su propia deuda, por el bien de los "cotizantes"... Si ha de haber default que sea total!!!


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Tendríamos que desarrollar un RSI de newcomers o algo así, en serio que seria un gran indicador de sentimiento contrario, tipo el de la madre de Cárpatos o algo así... :XX:
> 
> De todos modos, aunque haya silencio en el hilo, estoy bastante convencido de que todos tenemos en mente lo mismo.



Podríamos poner una encuesta en el principal para preguntar que ocurrirá hoy en el Ibex, aunque deberíamos haberla hecho a primera hora de la mañana o al final de la sesión de ayer.

Paraa estudiar el sentimiento contrario de los newcomers.


----------



## LÉZARD (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Vaya, en cuanto desaparece la promesa morbosa de guano aqui todo el mundo huye



que va! estamos aquí, pero nuestra creatividad merma


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mañana iré por Valencia buscando alguien con semblante sereno, feliz. Como levitando. Dejando mucha propina y *giñando* el ojo a las niñas. Entonces gritaré: "-Tonueeeeel". Y espero que te pagues unas cañas.



Madre mía que diferente es la frase de escribirla con la u (guiñando) a sin la u (giñando)... ::


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

No guano, no party

estaba gastando las plusvalias 
Tenemos que montar un sistema de alertas de guano, cuando el chulibex empiece a caer a plomo, sms al movil para abrir cortos como locos.
Estoy a la espectativa a la que vea que baja con fuerza, dentro corto con todo lo gordo


----------



## pyn (5 May 2010)

Los rumores de que el BCE pueda comprar la deuda Griega han hecho rebotar los índices, si se confirma saldremos disparados hacia arriba. Si lo niegan... estar dentro ahora es un poco lotería.


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Acabo de pillar un mini largo , con stop ajustadisimo, no me puedo estar quieto.

Saltó el stop


----------



## Starkiller (5 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Los rumores de que el BCE pueda comprar la deuda Griega han hecho rebotar los índices, si se confirma saldremos disparados hacia arriba. Si lo niegan... estar dentro ahora es un poco lotería.



Cuidado con ese rumor. Por fundamentales debería hundir a la banca.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

Pues el Ibex ya está casi en verde, rebotillo habemus.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

Os voy a alegrar el día... a los que buscan el WANO de verdad!!!

InterMune, Inc.: NASDAQ:ITMN quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Ibex ya está casi en verde, rebotillo habemus.



Hemos subido 340puntos en menos de 3 horas, yo hablaría más bien de rebotazo... 

Saludos...


----------



## rafaxl (5 May 2010)

Llegaremos a verlo en verde?? acaba de caer 20 puntos del tiron...


----------



## ghkghk (5 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre mía que diferente es la frase de escribirla con la u (guiñando) a sin la u (giñando)... ::




El subconsciente y eso :ouch:


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Mini guano, dentro con un mini corto, para matar el vicio 8:

jajajja me lo estoy pasando teta!!! Plusvis venir con papi.

PD: Se sabe algo de los iluminati de la moncloa?

EDIT: Cerrado cortito 

EDIT2: Abierto largo 8:, saltó el stop


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Madre mía que diferente es la frase de escribirla con la u (guiñando) a sin la u (giñando)... ::



Nota del delegado del Talivan:

*J*iñando es con J


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Estoy tiene pinta de irse a los infiernos de nuevo. Estoy al loro para meter más cortos, pero ahora de los gordos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Nota del delegado del Talivan:
> 
> *J*iñando es con J



Sí, pero así no cuadra... ::


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (5 May 2010)

Marianico está hablando sobre la reunión con ZP. 
Resultado: "Nos pondremos a trabajar para que las cajas se fusionen y bla bla bla.." 

Si el IBEX depende de estos 2 hoy termina en 8K


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

Dios mío, que se callen ya, que nos ponen los CDS en 400 puntos en menos que canta un gallo...


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Señal corto gordo al canto, menudos desgraciados estos politicuchos hispanistanis


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (5 May 2010)

Nos estamos yendo al guano! Que alguien calle a Rajoy!!!!


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Nos estamos yendo al guano! Que alguien calle a Rajoy!!!!



No se preocupe vamos camino del default, abra cortos y saque lo que pueda


----------



## Starkiller (5 May 2010)

Juas! no tengo tele aquí, pero estoy leyendo lo que dicen con solo ver el gráfico del IBEX.


----------



## spheratu (5 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Nos estamos yendo al guano! Que alguien calle a Rajoy!!!!



No coño,que sigan hablando toda la tarde. Cuanto antes capitulemos y visitemos grandes extensiones de guano,mejor.


----------



## LÉZARD (5 May 2010)

El diferencial entre la deuda española y la alemana toca su máximo desde 1997 
El diferencial entre la deuda española y la alemana toca su máximo desde 1997 - Cotizalia.com


----------



## twetter (5 May 2010)

venga que empieza la fiesta otra vez...


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

Dos horas y pico de reunión para absolutamente.... nada.

Es impresionante.

En fin, ahora sí que tengo claro que nos van a tumbar.


----------



## LÉZARD (5 May 2010)

ahora le toca hablar a zapatero... a ver el meneo!


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (5 May 2010)

Empieza a hablar ZP.

Tonuel, prepara el certificado..


----------



## Stuyvesant (5 May 2010)

¿Soy yo el único que piensa que están apurando un rebote?... está raro el tema, esto flota milagrosamente por debajo del 2% de caída. Esta tarde puede ser mortal si se desploma. 

Voy a ver qué hace Kujire.


----------



## Urederra (5 May 2010)

¿ Hay guano o no hay guano ?

!! Que incertidumbre !!!


----------



## Starkiller (5 May 2010)

La vela verde de la 13:10 fue cuando se callaron ambos? Porque el resto, rojo, rojo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Bueno... creo que voy a ampliar mis cortos...

Aunque no me fio mucho por los usanos... pero esta semana va a ser 100% guano, el viernes va a ser homérico.


----------



## LÉZARD (5 May 2010)

como que el sector publico no ha tenido que inyectar al sector financiero????

esta de broma?
El Gobierno inyectará hasta 50.000 millones de € al sistema financiero 7-10-2008 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruxpLF7upcE


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

DP los largos de ABG los cerrarías no?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Cortos a OHL mejor que al SAN?


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Paso de ir a comer me quedo aquí a la espera de que esto se desplome, no me lo quiero perder


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Paso de ir a comer me quedo aquí a la espera de que esto se desplome, no me lo quiero perder



Ya somos 2 XDDD


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (5 May 2010)

Según ZP toda va de puta madre, la reestructuración ya está en marcha y muy avanzada y solo depende de las propias cajitas. Y mientras tanto en Grecia quemando edificios...


----------



## Asurbanipal (5 May 2010)

Al final va a resultar verídicas las predicciones de Santiago Niño Becerra en su libro. 

Preparémonos para cuando España deje de ser presidencia de la UE.
Y también para la semana que viene, cuando Brown y los pseudo-laboristas dejen el poder en U.K y, quien ocupe el mando, saque toda la porquería que no se ha reconocido. Adiós turistas ingleses.


----------



## Urederra (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Paso de ir a comer me quedo aquí a la espera de que esto se desplome, no me lo quiero perder



¿ Después del reunión de Zapandreou y el Rajao hoy nos dan con todo lo gordo ?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Debianita qué llevas a parte del botas? yo sólo llevo a él... desde el vienres...

No sé si meterle todavía más o dale cera a otra cosa...


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

POP :XX: y algun mini


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Urederra dijo:


> ¿ Después del reunión de Zapandreou y el Rajao hoy nos dan con todo lo gordo ?




Ni idea, yo estoy al acecho por si hay que entrar con lo gordo 

PD: estoy hasta la p**** de 4rich, ya tengo los papeles de interdin, entonces se van a cagar, cargaré contratos gordos para la proxima caida del guarribex. Ayer y oir, en las caidas, era super dificil meter una orden, el sistema estaba saturado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ni idea, yo estoy al acecho por si hay que entrar con lo gordo
> 
> PD: estoy hasta la p**** de 4rich, ya tengo los papeles de interdin, entonces se van a cagar, cargaré contratos gordos para la proxima caida del guarribex. Ayer y oir, en las caidas, era super dificil meter una orden, el sistema estaba saturado.



Doy fé....


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Debianita qué llevas a parte del botas? yo sólo llevo a él... desde el vienres...
> 
> No sé si meterle todavía más o dale cera a otra cosa...



Cuando veas que sube le enchufas más cortos al hamijo botas, por usurero. Lastima que pidan tantas garantias en los CFDs de 4rich...


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

No, ayer cerré 3 cortos que llevaba.... abengoa es muy peligrosa.

XD


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

Luca, hoy tendremos un rebote light en USA...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, hoy tendremos un rebote light en USA...



Eso pensaba yo pero el eur/usd empieza a pillar carrerilla, me temo que GAP a la baja hay seguro...

ABG estaba muy delicada y la aparqué, pero creo que me hará rico..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

BANCO SANTANDER 
Precio Var. % Var. Fecha 
8,4100 -2,32%% -0,2000 13:44 


Añade las cotizaciones a tu web En estos momentos tenemos a los títulos de la primera entidad financiera de nuestro país probando la fortaleza del soporte de los mínimos de febrero, los 8,49 euros. Este nivel es clave porque la pérdida del mismo nos abriría las puertas a una continuidad de los descensos hasta niveles cercanos a los 7,50 euros.

Este nivel, los 7,50 €, coincidiría con la parte inferior de un potencial canal bajista que se obtiene uniendo los máximos decrecientes de enero y abril, trazando una paralela a dicha recta directriz por los mínimos de febrero. Es más, corregir hasta el soporte mencionado supondría arrastrar a nuestro Ibex hasta niveles de soporte cercanos a los 9.300 puntos


Teniendo en ceunta lo que dicen los analistos, rebota seguro... me voy a estar quieto.


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso pensaba yo pero el eur/usd empieza a pillar carrerilla, me temo que GAP a la baja hay seguro...
> 
> ABG estaba muy delicada y la aparqué, pero creo que me hará rico..




Luca, vas largo en ABG? :8:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (5 May 2010)

Cortos a morir.. ZP ha dicho que no hará reducciones de déficit, que ya se ha hecho suficiente y que se reducirá sólo cuando España crezca de nuevo..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Me voy a tomar un café y un cigarrilo, alguien se apunta?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Cortos a morir.. ZP ha dicho que no hará reducciones de déficit, que ya se ha hecho suficiente y que se reducirá sólo cuando España crezca de nuevo..



Esto es bueno para la bolsa ya que saben que la pasta irá a la banca antes que al estado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, vas largo en ABG? :8:



No, pero acaba de adjudicarse un contrato en Perú por 280 millones de € así que no esperes verla caer a plomo.


----------



## RNSX (5 May 2010)

Yo me he salido, mucho me parece que ha bajado ya para no rebotar algo en breve, ya encontrare ocasion para volver a meterme


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

Me voy, no estaré en la apertura USA....


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No, pero acaba de adjudicarse un contrato en Perú por 280 millones de € así que no esperes verla caer a plomo.




Ya no se que pensar .... puede pasar de todo. Yo miro, y cuando veo que cualquiera del guarribex cae con fuerza le meto. Despues ya hago mi analisis técnico gacelístico para saber cuando hay que salir a cobrar las plusvis.

Esta siendo aburrido el lateral ... a ver si peta, y lo hace por abajo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Me voy, no estaré en la apertura USA....



Suéltanos un chivatazo por el Ipod 

De momento vienen velas verdes en el Eur /usd a ver lo que duran..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ya no se que pensar .... puede pasar de todo. Yo miro, y cuando veo que cualquiera del guarribex cae con fuerza le meto. Despues ya hago mi analisis técnico gacelístico para saber cuando hay que salir a cobrar las plusvis.
> 
> Esta siendo aburrido el lateral ... a ver si peta, y lo hace por abajo.



Pilla plusvalías por si subimos en USA que acabamos a +0% en el guarribex.


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pilla plusvalías por si subimos en USA que acabamos a +0% en el guarribex.



No que ahora viene otro mini guano 

EDIT:Ahora estan moviendose, a ver que hacen. Voy sin stop o te lo hacen saltar, cabrones

Cerrado el mini +45 puntos, me estaba poniendo nervioso


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Yupi!!! Le he dado una ayudita más a POP, para ver si baja más (otro cargador) Aqui llevo un traling stop, cuando lo cierre .... fiesta!!!

EDIT suerte que no he ido a comer.... podré ir a las 5 de la tarde a comerme un cochinillo  

Cortos cerrados, en liquidez, voy a fumarme un paquete de tabaco ahora vuelvo. Suban un poquillo el ibex


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

EUR USD 1,288 esto es el fin...


----------



## candil (5 May 2010)

- 2,65 %

Estamos cogiendo carrerilla cuesta abajo, ¿será por que ha acabado hace unos minutos la rueda de prensa del cejas?


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

De vuelta por aqui, dónde está el guano? jajjajajja

Moody's les deja un recadito a los lusos. Que buena noticia 

Venga otra castaña!! Y yo cortito


----------



## chollero (5 May 2010)

Atenas.- Al menos tres manifestantes han muerto en las protestas en Grecia contra las medidas de ahorro realizadas por el país para cumplir con los requisitos impuestos por la Unión Europea para recibir la ayuda que le salve de la quiebra.

Así lo ha informado la Policía. "Hemos encontrado tres personas muertas en un edificio en llamas", ha afirmado el cuerpo.

Miles de griegos se manifiestan en diversas ciudades en la tercera huelga general que vive Grecia en menos de un mes y medio para protestar por las medidas de austeridad planteadas por el Gobierno.

"Esto es la guerra. ¿O es que alguien se pensaba que íbamos a permanecer de brazos cruzados mientras pisotean nuestros derechos como trabajadores y dejan a nuestras familias en la ruina?".

Andreas tiene 39 años, trabaja en el servicio municipal de limpieza del Ayuntamiento de Atenas y gana 800 euros al mes. Como a todos los empleados públicos griegos, le van a quitar las dos pagas extraordinarias que cobra al año y le van a bajar el suelo.

Y, por eso, hoy está secundando la huelga general y se está manifestando, junto a otros miles y miles de griegos, por las calles de Atenas. Andreas está tan furioso que, en cualquier momento, es capaz de liarse a golpes contra la policía con la ayuda del grueso palo de madera que hace de mástil de su pancarta.

"Que paguen los ricos por la crisis". Con ese lema al menos 200.000 personas, según los cálculos de los sindicatos, están protestando por el centro de Atenas contra el paquete de medidas de austeridad que mañana aprobará el Parlamento


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Como bajemos más nos vamos a los infiernos 8:


----------



## Asturiano (5 May 2010)

Invertir en latunes, amigos.


----------



## candil (5 May 2010)

Señores, bajada de más del 3%.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Voy a por mi escopeta... tiene que estar bien ajustada y aceitada... menos mal que tengo rejas en casa...


----------



## luisfernando (5 May 2010)

Según dicen la Bolsa bajará hasta los 3.000 Puntos, no hoy, pero dentro de muy poco, así que idos preparandoos. 

Además, Portugal Caerá antes que ESPAÑA, despues vendra esta, y sera la caida bestial.

De verdad queréis seguir apostando en BOLSA? 

Os van hacer una encerrona....


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Según dicen la Bolsa bajará hasta los 3.000 Puntos, no hoy, pero dentro de muy poco, así que idos preparandoos.
> 
> Además, Portugal Caerá antes que ESPAÑA, despues vendra esta, y sera la caida bestial.
> 
> ...




Si, lo de los 3000 seguro, Tonuel se encargará de ello. Que si queremos apostar en la bolsa? Pues claro, hoy he ganado más pasta que mucha gente trabajando en un mes


----------



## kemao2 (5 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> Señores, bajada de más del 3%.




Eso es lo de menos, lo importante es la bajada acumulada en 1 solo mes, con bajadas del 2-3% cada día., . 2000 puntos en un mes, no está nada mal. Es casi un 20%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

3000 puntos lo veo complicado, pero 5000 sí que me juego el brazo.


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

Hamijos, interrupto el ronsito cola que me estoy tomando en estos momentos, para escribirles desde la barra del bar con mi loliphone.

Veo el churribex en mi bloomberg y me doy cuenta de que vamos a morir todos, no sin antes pasar hambre. Sugiero a tonuel que expida sus certificados en papel vegetal, para que al menos podamos comernoslos en caso de que los latunes escaseen.

Caballeros, somos testigos de algo histórico. Preparen sus ojetes y sus nominas.


----------



## Starkiller (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> EUR USD 1,288 esto es el fin...



No, es el principio. El fin de todo esto será en el 1,1 o así.

Y deja la escopeta, que como la aceites a cada susto de estos te vas a cepillar tu solo la producción de aceite de silicona del país...


----------



## wolf45 (5 May 2010)

no acostumbro a participar en este hermoso hilo, pero que quereis que os diga, me parece excelente, por mi que el inclito iluminado se plante delante las camaras y no las suelte hasta que todo caiga, de verdad, cuanto antes mejor, antes podremos empezar a valorar los daños y medidas correctoras decentes, asi pues rezad por que el imbecil monclovita hable mucho en tv, para que los mercados nos hunda de una vez por todas y se acabe esta agonia.


Esta comprobado que habla ese gilipollas y el Ibex se hunde, asi pues adelante

saludos y recoged los profits


----------



## luisfernando (5 May 2010)

Ya, no os digo que no jugueis (ganéis) ahora, pero cuando llegue a niveles inferiores a 5000 será muy dificil contener esto y tendrán que tomar medidas... ¿Cerrar la Bolsa ante tantas especulaciones?

Según dicen los "insiders" llegara hasta los 3000. 

No os creais las chorradas de ZP, Rajoy y Los medios de Comunicación, ya que la que se va armar significará la destrucción de la economía tal y como la conocemos.

BILDERBERG 2010-------ESPAÑA---------- APESTA----------


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



luisfernando dijo:


> Ya, no os digo que no jugueis (ganéis) ahora, pero cuando llegue a niveles inferiores a 5000 será muy dificil contener esto y tendrán que tomar medidas... ¿Cerrar la Bolsa ante tantas especulaciones?
> 
> Según dicen los "insiders" llegara hasta los 3000.
> 
> ...



Que manía con que las bolsas deben cerrar, la única vez que ocurrió eso fue al principio de la I guerra mundial desde 1700 y pico....

Aquí hay quien se pasa 3 pueblos de apocalíptico, a ve si ponemos los pies en el suelo un poquito.

edito: aun estamos lejos de los mínimos de 2009, no digo que no vayamos a bajar más, pero que las cosas no son tan negras como las pintan aquí algunos, claro que teclear 4 tonterías es gratis.


----------



## rafaxl (5 May 2010)

Compañeros, no se si esto sera indicativo de algo serio pero desde hace año y medio no tenia este sentimiento de cagalera que tengo esta semana...

A ver en que queda todo esto, pues tiene mala, malisima pinta.


----------



## luisfernando (5 May 2010)

Pero Te olvidas de un punto Mulder.

Lo que va a pasar ahora es la Destrucción de La Economía... ¿Desde cuando no pasa eso?

Es más, Los Bilderberg y Compañia, han estado en 1700 gobernando, igual que ahora.


----------



## spheratu (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amén. En vez de hablar de apocalipsis,mejor si vamos hablando de soportes del Ibex. Aun queda camino hasta los mínimos del año pasado,ni siquiera se si vamos a llegar a verlos.


----------



## Sir Nigga (5 May 2010)

Los cuidadores del SAN se están ganando hoy el sueldo.


----------



## Sir Nigga (5 May 2010)

Bueno y de los 16 euros de TEF no comments.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Pero Te olvidas de un punto Mulder.
> 
> Lo que va a pasar ahora es la Destrucción de La Economía... ¿Desde cuando no pasa eso?
> 
> Es más, Los Bilderberg y Compañia, han estado en 1700 gobernando, igual que ahora.



No me olvido, es que simplemente no cuento con ello y me parece una idiotez creer esas cosas.

Yo llevo desde finales de 2009 diciendo que en mayo las bolsas iban a caer y así ha sucedido, además no se pasarán los mínimos de 2009 en esta caida, durará hasta diciembre pero en julio haremos un máximo más abajo y en septiembre te volveremos a tener por aquí anunciando tu particular fin del mundo con un 'os lo dije, os lo dijeeeee...' y aun así no será el final del mundo.

¿Te vale como teoría conspiranoica?

(plasta de tio)


----------



## rafaxl (5 May 2010)

PArece que va templando el nervio un poco, esperemos a las 16:00 a ver que ocurre.


----------



## Antoine de la Foiegrás (5 May 2010)

En realidad esto es una conspiración juedeo-masónicasonica de 4 HDP que se están haciendo millonarios desde que lanzaron ayer el rumor de las posibles ayudas europeas a españa.
En realidad españa va perfecto. 

No es que nos estemos yendo a la mierda, no hombre.

No es que los inversores internacionales huyan como ratas del barco encharcado de mierda en que se ha convertido españa.
No es que nuestra economía no tenga ninguna credibilidad para el resto de los paises de la eurozona.

A ver si se creían ustedes que el Ibex se sostiene por las acciones de los 4 palilleros españoles que compran sus bonos "desde la interné".

El suelo no se sabe ya ni donde está. 
Los especuladores harán que el índice no baje de 9600, pero poco más para hoy.

Suerte a los participantes.


----------



## mataresfacil (5 May 2010)

Una predicción, a partir de las 5:45 viene la verdadera hostia.


----------



## kokaine (5 May 2010)

Menudo subidon...... el S&P quiere ponerse verde?? o es un barre-cortos?


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2010)

mataresfacil dijo:


> una predicción, a partir de las 5:45 viene la verdadera hostia.



en el ibex, jejejejejeeje


----------



## mataresfacil (5 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> en el ibex, jejejejejeeje



yo digo que caemos por encima del 5


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2010)

El mega hostión es el de ITMN.
Felicidades por el consejo de que se iba al guanoooooo


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2010)

mataresfacil dijo:


> yo digo que caemos por encima del 5



pero cuando, a las 5:45 o a las 6?????????????????????ienso:

edito: lo siento por mi ignorancia, pero caeremos por encima o por debajo?


----------



## chollero (5 May 2010)

es el momento de comprar?

InterMune, Inc.: NASDAQ:ITMN quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

Voy a hacer otra predicción sobre el Ibex, esta noche a las 5:45 el Ibex estará.....

CERRADO! 

Si acierto que todos los conspiranoicos del hilo me paguen un chuletón remojado con un buen vino de más de 200€


----------



## Asturiano (5 May 2010)

creo que cierra a las 5.35 xD


----------



## mataresfacil (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Voy a hacer otra predicción sobre el Ibex, esta noche a las 5:45 el Ibex estará.....
> 
> CERRADO!
> 
> Si acierto que todos los conspiranoicos del hilo me paguen un chuletón remojado con un buen vino de más de 200€



jajajajajja :cook::cook::cook: hijodeperra.


----------



## wolf45 (5 May 2010)

amigos, para los profesionales de verdad de este hilo:

me acaba de llamar un amijo que esta pillado pero a base de bien con un banquito, hablamos de 500k, esta bastante histerico con ayer y hoy, por lo visto ha perdido un pastizal, para preguntarme, si preveo alguna subida, es decir rebote del gato muerto, todos sabemos.

Sinceramente aun estando fuera del tema hace tiempo, huelo que hoy esto acaba mal, pero busca ferrarse a un clavo al rojo, pero la verdad no me atrevo a decirle que podria haber remontada por que no lo creo ni yo.

Alguna opinion autorizada, mantener, vender a perdidas, una soga y un arbol????????

Tiene su agente, o tenia,, debe estar mal para llamarme a mi, y estar en la fase de no confiar en nadie.

Mi opinion, si tan pillado esta, mantener posicion y vender cuando suba que algun dia de estos lo hara, aun perdiendoi algo, pero ya sabeis, la gente se asusta y no hay nada peor que el panico


un par de opiniones rapidas please
saludos


----------



## luisfernando (5 May 2010)

Lo que no entiendo es que si tan listo eres, que haces con 7950 mensajes en un foro???

Jojojo, a muchos me va gustar verle la cara cuando llegue la hora del defalco.


----------



## rafaxl (5 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> A las 16.00, salen en USA los datos del ISM de servicios de abril.
> 
> Puede ser el punto de inflexión.




16:04 ISM SERVICIOS EEUU 

Abril sin cambios a 55,4% frente 56% esperado.


Algo peor de las previsiones pero pasará inadvertido por los mercados.

Fuente:capitalbolsa


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> amigos, para los profesionales de verdad de este hilo:
> 
> me acaba de llamar un amijo que esta pillado pero a base de bien con un banquito, hablamos de 500k, esta bastante histerico con ayer y hoy, por lo visto ha perdido un pastizal, para preguntarme, si preveo alguna subida, es decir rebote del gato muerto, todos sabemos.
> 
> ...



¿Que banco?......así trazaremos un analisis.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es que si tan listo eres, que haces con 7950 mensajes en un foro???
> 
> Jojojo, a muchos me va gustar verle la cara cuando llegue la hora del defalco.



Yo vivo de esto y los análisis los hago con el mercado cerrado, ahora es momento de mirar las cotizaciones y esperar a que produzcan, mientras tanto posteo en este y otros foros.

En este momento voy largo y con 17 puntos de beneficio, no creo que sea tan extraño.


----------



## tarrito (5 May 2010)

@wolf45

Cómo arreglar una BIOpillada Loc@s por el nasdaq

es más que nada para trading intradía pero espero que en algo le ayude


----------



## Interesado (5 May 2010)

Se acabó la fiesta. Hemos visto ya lo mínimos de un par de días.



wolf45 dijo:


> amigos, para los profesionales de verdad de este hilo:
> 
> me acaba de llamar un amijo que esta pillado pero a base de bien con un banquito, hablamos de 500k, esta bastante histerico con ayer y hoy, por lo visto ha perdido un pastizal, para preguntarme, si preveo alguna subida, es decir rebote del gato muerto, todos sabemos.
> 
> ...




Solo he leído "pillado" y "banquito". Yo creo que vamos a rebotar un poco hoy y mañana, que busque una salida ya. Siendo *muy* conservador, hay caída hasta los 7500.


----------



## wolf45 (5 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> ¿Que banco?......así trazaremos un analisis.





Popular, pero no os mateis mucho, solo una rapida opinion, le he dicho mantener posicion, pero tal como lo he visto, me podria dar el coñazo, supongo habra asesinado ya a su agente


----------



## chollero (5 May 2010)

el Ibex cierra hoy en 9550


----------



## pollastre (5 May 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> amigos, para los profesionales de verdad de este hilo:
> 
> me acaba de llamar un amijo que esta pillado pero a base de bien con un banquito, hablamos de 500k, esta bastante histerico con ayer y hoy, por lo visto ha perdido un pastizal, para preguntarme, si preveo alguna subida, es decir rebote del gato muerto, todos sabemos.
> 
> ...




Hamijo Lobo,

yo profesional "de verdad" no soy, algún día espero serlo. Pero si le sirve de algo mi opinión, creo que su amigo hace mejor quedándose quieto y esperando al próximo ciclo alcista, llegue cuando llegue.

Previsiblemente esto será cuando caigan Potugal y España, no antes. Nuestro país está hecho una mierda y eso arrastra a todo el selectivo, pero si su amigo se ha pillado los dedos en uno de los dos grandes (SAN o BBVA) eventualmente volverán a subir porque, zapateradas aparte, son en verdad entidades financieras solventes.

Piese Ud. en Telefónica, qué diantres hace esa empresa participando de los números rojos.. y sin embargo lo hace, porque en este momento impera el "vende españa".

Si su amigo vende a pérdidas ahora para limitar daños, perderá ahora bastante pasta. Parto de la base de que un señor que invierte €500K en bolsa, lo hace con el pleno conocimiento de que sus plusvalías pueden tornarse en pérdidas en cualquier momento. 

Si esto es así, a este señor no debería costarle demasiado esfuerzo mantener la cabeza fría, aguantar el chaparrón y esperar al siguiente ciclo alcista, cuando las hostias contra la piel de toro se hayan mitigado.

Just my $0.02


edito: OMG, ha invertido en Popular.... madre de Dios, el pollo diablo!


----------



## azkunaveteya (5 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> En su momento colgué esto por ahí... no lo puse en este foro porque las manos fuertes nos leen. No le ibamos a dar pistas al Botas gratis ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hace 1 año eras un loco si decias que el SAN iba a 3,5...

hoy te escuchan ya... lo mismo que mi firma y los pisos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 May 2010)

Hola a todos, pasaba por aqui!


----------



## doctor pato (5 May 2010)

Se va el caiman, se va el caiman, se va por la barranquilla.........::


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> amigos, para los profesionales de verdad de este hilo:
> 
> me acaba de llamar un amijo que esta pillado pero a base de bien con un banquito, hablamos de 500k, esta bastante histerico con ayer y hoy, por lo visto ha perdido un pastizal, para preguntarme, si preveo alguna subida, es decir rebote del gato muerto, todos sabemos.
> 
> ...



Tu amigo ahora tiene dos opciones:

1.- Esperar a Julio, donde es probable que se haga un máximo, tal vez algo más arriba de donde estamos ahora (opción arriesgada)

2.- Vender YA y quitarse preocupaciones de encima.


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

Para el Santander.
Niveles por abajo 8, de perderlo, el siguiente 7


----------



## wolf45 (5 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Hamijo Lobo,
> 
> yo profesional "de verdad" no soy, algún día espero serlo. Pero si le sirve de algo mi opinión, creo que su amigo hace mejor quedándose quieto y esperando al próximo ciclo alcista, llegue cuando llegue.
> 
> ...





Pues muchas gracias amigo pollo, mas o menos le he dicho algo asi, soy de la opinion de mantener se trata de un banquito, el Popular creo, y esto amainara, al menos lo suficiente para vender minimizando perdidas al menos, pero lo que no entiendo es si tiene un agente que le maneja estas operaciones,,,,,,,,, Por que no hace su trabajo?? hablamos de bastante monto, y a los clientes hay que protegerlos en funcion de su capital jejejejeje.

En fin, muchas gracias

Wolf


----------



## credulo (5 May 2010)

La página de yahoo se ha vuelto loca. O eso o es cierto que están tratando de desatar el pánico para hundirlo todo. 

16:34 (índice con retraso)

Cierre anterior 9.859.10
valor del índice: 9675.9
variación: -746.90 (-7.17%) :ouch: :ouch: :ouch:

Ni restar sabemos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (5 May 2010)

Mulder, tienes un mp de felicitaciones. Supongo que no lo habrás visto. Pero lo pongo en publico, que da igual.

Eres un master. Tienes todos msi respetos. QA-co-jo-nan-te.


----------



## wolf45 (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tu amigo ahora tiene dos opciones:
> 
> 1.- Esperar a Julio, donde es probable que se haga un máximo, tal vez algo más arriba de donde estamos ahora (opción arriesgada)
> 
> 2.- Vender YA y quitarse preocupaciones de encima.





muchas gracias Mulder, le he dicho que espere, mantenga, pero que no se duerma, que intente vender cuando sea posible, sin perdidas, caso de poder aguantar y no necesitar cash.............. y que se busque despues algun valor mas...... solido, tal vez Telefonica, eso siempre es mas serio. 

Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> Popular, pero no os mateis mucho, solo una rapida opinion, le he dicho mantener posicion, pero tal como lo he visto, me podria dar el coñazo, supongo habra asesinado ya a su agente



Muy mala pinta.Es el que peor figura tiene.

Si pierde esta senana los 4.80 (parece lo más probable)directo a los 3,20.
Por arriba si supera los 6, y todo mejora, los mantendría.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

wolf45 dijo:


> muchas gracias Mulder, le he dicho que espere, mantenga, pero que no se duerma, que intente vender cuando sea posible, sin perdidas, caso de poder aguantar y no necesitar cash.............. y que se busque despues algun valor mas...... solido, tal vez Telefonica, eso siempre es mas serio.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo.



Mejor no le recomiendes ningún valor, ahora no está el horno para meterse a largo plazo, mejor recomiéndale invertir en bonos y si quiere riesgo que sean españoles, si pasa pues que sean alemanes.

A no ser que sepa como ponerse corto, pero aun así no me parece muy recomendable con tanta pasta.


----------



## kokaine (5 May 2010)

Una cita que viene al pelo recien puesta en microsiervos:

" Los mercados pueden mantener su irracionalidad más tiempo del que tú puedes mantener tu solvencia."
– John Maynard Keynes, economista


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

Popular el 22 de abril comenté.



Mendrugo dijo:


> Banco Popular nos dió ayer una clara señal de entrada a corto al perder los 5,70.




hoy ganaríamos un euro por acción.


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2010)

Pregunta de ignorante:

Una persona con una gran cantidad de acciones no puede prestarlas a sociedades para que estas las usen para cortes o lo que se tercie, y así consigue una pequeña rentabilidad por el arrendamiento, mientras espera a julio (como ha dicho mulder) hasta que suba? esto se puede hacer?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

El chulibex recuperando... menos mal que no amplié cortos... € pa la buchaca, mañana será otro día!


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Una cita que viene al pelo recien puesta en microsiervos:
> 
> " Los mercados pueden mantener su irracionalidad más tiempo del que tú puedes mantener tu solvencia."
> – John Maynard Keynes, economista



Pues yo creo que ahora nos estamos poniendo racionales y la irracionalidad eran las subidas de antes, no tenían mucho sentido, aunque midiendo con mi sistema de timing si lo tenía.

De todas formas las sobrecompras o sobreventas siempre duran más de lo que todo el mundo piensa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

El servidor del google finance ha petado!!!


----------



## rafaxl (5 May 2010)

E IG markets ha petado tambien!!


----------



## twetter (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El servidor del google finance ha petado!!!



el igmarkets tambien 
que raro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

NBG está subiendo mucho... y eso que han tenido 3 muertos!! que sádico es el mercado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Chollero las ITMN déjalas correr un rato, con esas piñas siderales suelen acumular por lo menos una tendencia bajista de 2 meses.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El servidor del google finance ha petado!!!



Yo miro el S&P contado en el y no me ha petado.


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2010)

Hola a todos,

Solo pasaba a saludar ya que estoy viendo los toros (y los osos) desde la barrera. Pero vamos, que estoy por aquí.

Está petao hoy el hilo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Lo acabo de probar: 

The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your *********<p>Please try again in 30 seconds.

Para el enlace:

National Bank of Greece (ADR): NYSE:NBG quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo acabo de probar:
> 
> The server encountered a temporary error and could not complete your *********<p>Please try again in 30 seconds.
> 
> ...



Pues yo lo veo perfectamente, me parece que es cosa de tu proxy....


----------



## LÁNGARO (5 May 2010)

Vuelvo hacer la pregunta anterior, por favor que alguien conteste:
Una persona con una gran cantidad de acciones no puede prestarlas a sociedades para que estas las usen para cortos o lo que se tercie, y así consigue una pequeña rentabilidad por el arrendamiento, mientras espera a julio (como ha dicho mulder) hasta que suba? esto se puede hacer? 

Lo preguntaba por si le servía al amijo de Wolf


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Vuelvo hacer la pregunta anterior, por favor que alguien conteste:
> Una persona con una gran cantidad de acciones no puede prestarlas a sociedades para que estas las usen para cortos o lo que se tercie, y así consigue una pequeña rentabilidad por el arrendamiento, mientras espera a julio (como ha dicho mulder) hasta que suba? esto se puede hacer?
> 
> Lo preguntaba por si le servía al amijo de Wolf



Sí que se puede para usarlas como garantía (pignoraciones vamos) pero no se lo recomiendo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (5 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Vuelvo hacer la pregunta anterior, por favor que alguien conteste:
> Una persona con una gran cantidad de acciones no puede prestarlas a sociedades para que estas las usen para cortos o lo que se tercie, y así consigue una pequeña rentabilidad por el arrendamiento, mientras espera a julio (como ha dicho mulder) hasta que suba? esto se puede hacer?
> 
> Lo preguntaba por si le servía al amijo de Wolf




Ni idea, pero esto me suena a "Tengo un amigo al que le han salido unos puntos rojos en el pene que se le han inflamado y que cuando se duerme me pican un montón.."


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Vuelvo hacer la pregunta anterior, por favor que alguien conteste:
> Una persona con una gran cantidad de acciones no puede prestarlas a sociedades para que estas las usen para cortos o lo que se tercie, y así consigue una pequeña rentabilidad por el arrendamiento, mientras espera a julio (como ha dicho mulder) hasta que suba? esto se puede hacer?
> 
> Lo preguntaba por si le servía al amijo de Wolf




No se puede.
La operación de compra-venta se teine que hacer en la misma sociedad que se realiza.Auque puede realizarse la venta entre particulares de forma contractual mediante notario.


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

A los users de 4Rich, os ha ido como el culo la plataforma durante todo el dia?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> No se puede.
> La operación de compra-venta se teine que hacer en la misma sociedad que se realiza.Auque puede realizarse la venta entre particulares de forma contractual mediante notario.



Que yo sepa, MEFF autoriza pignoraciones...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A los users de 4Rich, os ha ido como el culo la plataforma durante todo el dia?



Hoy me ha ido DPM


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

Bueno parece que el 9500 aguanta.
Esperaremos unas cuantas sesione más, para cancelar cortos, o abrir largos.
Este nivel es el 50% de retroceso del tramo alcista empezado el 9 de marzo del 2009. 

ehhh


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Compradme NBG's que me las quitan de las manos!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Ni idea, pero esto me suena a "Tengo un amigo al que le han salido unos *puntos rojos* en el pene que se le han inflamado y que cuando se duerme me pican un montón.."



¿Son parecido a estos?


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Que yo sepa, MEFF autoriza pignoraciones...



¿El intermediario es persona fisica, o lo realiza el propio meff?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> ¿El intermediario es persona fisica, o lo realiza el propio meff?



Creo que el propio Meff


----------



## Claca (5 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Bueno parece que el 9500 aguanta.
> Esperaremos unas cuantas sesione más, para cancelar cortos, o abrir largos.
> Este nivel es el 50% de retroceso del tramo alcista empezado el 9 de marzo del 2009.
> 
> ehhh



Para perforarlo será necesario que los americanos acompañen, pero todo se andará.


----------



## Pepitoria (5 May 2010)

Los cortos a la parrilla


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido mediano y el saldo diario negativo.

Básicamente se han pasado el dia vendiendo con algunas compras, la más destacable ha sido de 15:30 a 15:55. En subasta han vendido. El volumen en casi todas las operaciones ha sido el normal salvo a las 15:12 donde han vendido un paquete de casi 500 contratos.

Nada destacable hoy, siguen bajistas y nadie les mueve de ahí de momento.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

Ya estoy por aquí... vaya ataque que ha tenido NVAX al comienzo de sesión....

Consultando las posis cortas.. siguen estando las mismas desde septiembre, son de los fondos que van largos... en el momento que decidan cerrarlos... veremos los 10.00USD.

Short Interest - Novavax, Inc. (NVAX) - NASDAQ.com


----------



## chollero (5 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya estoy por aquí... vaya ataque que ha tenido NVAX al comienzo de sesión....
> 
> Consultando las posis cortas.. siguen estando las mismas desde septiembre, son de los fondos que van largos... en el momento que decidan cerrarlos... veremos los 10.00USD.
> 
> Short Interest - Novavax, Inc. (NVAX) - NASDAQ.com



Vaya grafica, mas bien veremos los 10 centavos


----------



## Mendrugo (5 May 2010)

Para finalizar el ibex nos deja esta figura:








Claro canal bajista, que aún no ha tocado la parte baja.
De todas formas, puede que ofrezca cierta fuerza el soporte de los 9.500


----------



## Wataru_ (5 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Consultando las posis cortas.. siguen estando las mismas desde septiembre, son de los fondos que van largos... en el momento que decidan cerrarlos... veremos los 10.00USD.



Buenas tardes ^__^

DP!, de esos casos en los que van cerrando los cortos... ¿conoces alguno para ir consultándolo?.

Es para conocer un poco como actúan estos personajes, venden... y después me supongo que les llevará un tiempo ir comprando para no subir demasiado la cotización...


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

Un sospechoso es el HINDU...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Un sospechoso es el HINDU...



El de Tenerife?


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

No... un insider. el propietario de una de las pharmas con +pasta de la INDIA.... CADILLA.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (5 May 2010)

Hola chicos.

¿Hasta donde puede bajar el IBEX?

¿Alguna idea?

Zenkiu.


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Hola chicos.
> 
> ¿Hasta donde puede bajar el IBEX?
> 
> ...



Hoy el Ibex ha llegado al 50% de bajada de toda la tendencia alcista que fue desde marzo de 2009 a enero de 2010, en 9468, es de esperar un rebote con cierta fuerza en este momento.

Pero es probable que más tarde baje más hasta el 30% de ese mismo recorrido, alrededor de 8200 más o menos. Según en que momento llegue ahí se podrían sacar conclusiones del siguiente movimiento.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (5 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Hola chicos.
> 
> ¿Hasta donde puede bajar el IBEX?
> 
> ...



Hombre, si se pone uno de estos, bastante abajo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 May 2010)

Hola tropa... solo entraba para saludar 

Quería decir 2 cosas, lo del fibo50% (que he visto que ha comentado Mulder hace dos posts : y que la diferencia entre el futuro y el contado con el mini-ibex se ha acortado de casi 150 puntos a 35 al cierre de hoy...

Saludos...

PD: Aprovecho para destacar el guarrazo que se está metiendo el S&P... hace un rato rondaba los 1176 y ahora anda por los 1161...
PD2: El fibo50% de toda la OndaB en el Ibex es 9471,5


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola tropa... solo entraba para saludar
> 
> Quería decir 2 cosas, lo del fibo50% (que he visto que ha comentado Mulder hace dos posts : y que la diferencia entre el futuro y el contado con el mini-ibex se ha acortado de casi 150 puntos a 35 al cierre de hoy...
> 
> ...



Acabo de salirme de un corto en el Stoxx, sacándole 17 puntos, creo que ya van a virar al alza.

Al final he conseguido hacer el dia a lo tonto.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Acabo de salirme de un corto en el Stoxx, sacándole 17 puntos, creo que ya van a virar al alza.
> 
> Al final he conseguido hacer el dia a lo tonto.



Me alegro por ti Mulder...  estás hecho un crack! 

A ver si tengo un poco más de tiempo y me uno al grupillo de los "elegidos"... 8:

Un saludo!


----------



## Mulder (5 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me alegro por ti Mulder...  estás hecho un crack!
> 
> A ver si tengo un poco más de tiempo y me uno al grupillo de los "elegidos"... 8:
> 
> Un saludo!



No te creas, hoy he empezado el dia bien pero en las dos primeras operaciones con largos me han saltado el stop-protegecomisiones con 2 puntos habiendo ganado antes muchos más y eso que me han ido bien del principio al final sin perder en ningún solo momento.

En las dos operaciones donde he ganado antes de eso he tenido que sufrir la pérdida de bastantes puntos (unos 15) pero he aguantado con la previsión de que iban a salir bien y al final ha sido así.

Vamos, que hoy me ha ido bien por tener suerte 

Ayer me fue mucho mejor y si le saqué una pasta aunque también podría haber sido más, pero me conformo.

PD: S&P girando según lo previsto...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

Lo que son las cosas....

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance

Novavax, Inc.: NASDAQ:NVAX quotes & news - Google Finance

Yate y tal... XDDDDDDDDD


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

Una vez más se confirma el dicho de ... hay que tener la paciencia del pescador.... y un fondo detrás con billetes!!!

jijijiji!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

DP, en NBG faltan 0,6 días para cubrir los cortos.. me puedes dar tu opinión tu que eres experto?

En aria a ver si sacan ya las nuevas acciones...


----------



## debianita (5 May 2010)

Mañana hay subasta de deuda hispanistaní, no? No se como andarán ahora los CDS, pero hace un rato estabamos al borde del defcondos.

Alguien sabe donde comprar una 9mm? 8: jajajjaaj

EDIT: Mañana puede que el rebotillo del gato no exista, creo que ZP lo ha matado


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

NBG, me gusta, puede que vuelvan a tocar el soporte de los 2.6x antes del nuevo tramo alcista, yo no las vendería por ahora.

ARIAd, la tengo desterrada... he estado tentado de entrar en varias ocasiones, me parece un precio irreal... quizás le metan el programa DNDN ... bueno otra vez será!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> NBG, me gusta, puede que vuelvan a tocar el soporte de los 2.6x antes del nuevo tramo alcista, yo no las vendería por ahora.
> 
> ARIAd, la tengo desterrada... he estado tentado de entrar en varias ocasiones, me parece un precio irreal... quizás le metan el programa DNDN ... bueno otra vez será!!!



El día 21 hay junta general de accionistas en NBG


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

DDSS ha bajado -30% en menos de 1 semana.... puede ser interesante... el suelo está cercano.


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

CYCC... las mantengo... recupera facilmente... super vólatil... como le gustan a Wataluca inc.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> CYCC... las mantengo... recupera facilmente... super vólatil... como le gustan a Wataluca inc.



Sí llevamos una lista interesante de valores:

DPTR MPEL CYCC NVAX DDSS NBG AIB....

Todo veneno puro!!! jajajaja


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

Compra unas ARIAd.. están baratitas... al cierre la subiran para no estropear el grafico.

XD


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

No te quejes.. que has tenido unos cuantos x2... CRXX desde 0.7x que las llevé.

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (5 May 2010)

me mareo en los yates... no gracias...

/ha sido poner el palabro y bajar.. mano de santo.../


----------



## donpepito (5 May 2010)

Las puts de ARIAd de mayo... son muy concluyentes....


----------



## Interesado (5 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy el Ibex ha llegado al 50% de bajada de toda la tendencia alcista que fue desde marzo de 2009 a enero de 2010, en 9468, es de esperar un rebote con cierta fuerza en este momento.
> 
> Pero es probable que más tarde baje más hasta el 30% de ese mismo recorrido, alrededor de 8200 más o menos. Según en que momento llegue ahí se podrían sacar conclusiones del siguiente movimiento.



Doctor, estoy pensando en largos rápidos en SAN a 8€... ¿es grave? ::


----------



## pecata minuta (5 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Lo que son las cosas....
> 
> Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ...



No, no, nooooooooooooooo
Que desgraciados somos.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Doctor, estoy pensando en largos rápidos en SAN a 8€... ¿es grave? ::



Padece ud. peponitis aguda, probablemente motivada por su dedicación enfermiza a los CFD's de la tercermundista bolsa española y la falta recurrente de cortos en todos los valores interesantes, hecho que mal encarado le hace buscar donde ponerse largo hasta debajo de las piedras y con cualquier excusa esquizoide injustificada.

Le receto pasarse a los futuros, en dosis mini no sea que la vayamos a pifiar, y sea ud. ambicioso solo en cortos y cuando la cosa esté muy clara.

Al fin y al cabo Ibex y SAN son prácticamente lo mismo.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Buenos días

Hoy han salido los resultados de la encuesta semanal de sentimiento de mercado en España:

Alcista 16.8% 

Neutral 14.0% 

Bajista 69.2% 

_Ibex: El ratio de esta semana es de 0,2664. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,5859 a 0,5208_

En EEUU:

Alcistas 41,36%

Neutrales 30,00%

Bajistas 28,64%

_El ratio de esta semana es de 0,5909. La media de 4 semanas pasa de 0,5755 a 0,5808_

Como se ve, los inversores en España están cagados. En Estados Unidos, por el contrario, las recientes bajadas no son suficientes para asustar a los compradores, que podrían ver el actual recorte como una sana corrección antes de seguir subiendo. No obstante, la media de 4 semanas se acerca peligrosamente al 0.6 que es un nivel de consenso crítico asociado a "zona probable de techo" -en el ibex llegamos a 0.59 sobre los 11.200 tras hacer techo en los 11.550-.

A estas horas el nikkei lucha por aguantar los 10.700 dejándose un 3.37%.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

El DAX cerró ayer muy cerca de un soporte crítico. El soporte pasa por los 5897 y ayer este índice llegó a tocar los 5929. Como se aprecia en la imagen, el precio anda metido en un expansivo. Si pierde el soporte que señalaba, lo más lógico sería que fuera a buscar definitivamente la base del mismo, en los 5.500.







En el gráfico mostraba el primer objetivo de caída por salirse del lateral. En la sesión de ayer se alcanzó.


----------



## Sleepwalk (6 May 2010)

*Sell in may I go away?* 
@Enrique Roca - 06/05/2010 06:00h

En el lenguaje bursátil hay multitud de dichos y aseveraciones, uno de los más famosos dice 'vende en mayo y márchate'. Vamos a ponerlo en contexto actual, repasando los datos y examinando cómo puede afectar a nuestras inversiones.

a) Desde 1961 Guy Lener nos muestra que la estrategia de comprar el 30 de octubre y vender el 30 de abril ha generado 975 puntos en el SP 500 (más que los 830 puntos de comprar y mantener de todo el período), siendo las transacciones positivas el 74%.

La de comprar en mayo y vender en octubre perdió 157 puntos del SP500, a pesar de que 31 de las 48 transacciones fueron ganadoras, lo que nos sugiere que las 17 perdedoras lo fueron significativamente. 

b) Según Ned Davis, si hubiéramos invertido en el Dow Jones 10.000 $ en el año 1900, manteniendo la inversión únicamente cada año durante el periodo desde 1-mayo al 31 Octubre habríamos ganado 11.848 hasta el año 2005. El beneficio hubiera sido de 1.148.080 si la inversión hubiera sido en el periodo 1 noviembre 30 abril.







c) En Europa, entre 1973-2005 la rentabilidad media entre mayo y octubre fue del -0,5% comparada con 12,3 % del periodo noviembre –abril.

No hay que obviar que el periodo analizado incluye el rally de Santa Claus, donde se producen el 40% de las ganancias anuales. Sin embargo, el comportamiento bursátil difiere sensiblemente de la media si elegimos periodos más cortos, como podemos ver en el gráfico siguiente extraído de Stock Traders Almanac:







Las posibles explicaciones de este comportamiento que podemos encontrar son:

- Motivos legales: En el mes de junio se liquidan los impuestos de de las empresas y de la renta de las personas físicas, así que por el mes de mayo los inversores tienen que comenzar a obtener la liquidez para hacer frente a esos pagos.

- Motivos psicológicos: Es muy habitual que los mercados nos hayan ofrecido recompensas muy atractivas durante los primeros meses del año, (efecto enero). Así, si de enero a mayo hemos obtenido tres o cuatro puntos por encima de la inflación de todo el año, ¿por qué no vender, irse tranquilo de vacaciones y mientras tanto meter el dinero en una cuenta o depósito remunerado? 

*Situación de los mercados*
Las incertidumbres que veo a nivel macro vienen por el creciente déficit público, la subida de tipos de la financiación, el incremento de impuestos, las restricciones de gasto por venir, el futuro drenaje de liquidez y la excesiva complacencia de los inversores medido en cualquier indicador de sentimiento, por lo que no veo una tan buena relación riesgo-recompensa como en febrero para estar en los mercados a pesar de los buenos resultados empresariales y del crecimiento económico.

Me es difícil ver al SP superando y manteniéndose claramente por encima los 1.250 puntos, más bien espero de aquí a finalizar el tercer trimestre alguna caída del 10 % por motivos técnicos. Sin embargo, lo que puede ser válido para índices generales, puede diferir para nuestra cartera de activos, así que pasamos a actualizar nuestras inversiones siendo conscientes del poder de los hedge funds ante la baja liquidez en el mercado europeo y la huida hacia la calidad de las inversiones (zona dólar). 

Por ahora, la apuesta por el dólar y el franco suizo en divisas y por la bolsas en relación a otros activos y en particular por la americana, la suiza, la alemana y que se concretaba principalmente en los fondos Bestinver Internacional e Ibercaja Alpha está funcionando bastante bien con rentabilidades del 10%, lo que pudiera invitar a recoger beneficios a tenor del próximo período estacional. Distinguimos dos clases de inversores y sus alternativas.

*Para inversores sofisticados*
Si quieren asegurar sus ganancias, les propongo las siguientes alternativas que difieren de las de los profesores Elroy Dimson, Paul Marsh y Mike Staunton en su artículo Volatility and Portofolio Protection Over 107 years, cuya lectura es de sumo interés.

1. Materializar las plusvalías latentes, reembolsando únicamente los beneficios obtenidos, esperando la corrección para volver a entrar o gastarse el dinero en vacaciones.
2. Vender call de índices de vencimientos cercanos un 4- 5% fuera de dinero los días en que incremente la volatilidad .Si sube la bolsa ese 5% participamos de la subida y en todo caso percibimos la prima un 3%. El tiempo y el mercado lateral juegan a nuestro favor.
3. Puede combinar esta estrategia comprando puts un 5% por debajo precio actual y financiándola con la venta anterior de calls.
4. Mantener nuestras inversiones y reforzarlas si estamos convencidos de ella a largo plazo de forma relativa. Es decir, invertir más en la buena gestión de esos fondos, poniéndose corto de índices generales a o del sector bancario bien a través de futuros o ETFS ¿para cuándo más ampliaciones de capital en el sector financiero?
5. Mantener las inversiones anteriores y comprar volatilidad y oro. La descorrelación con los índices y un posible incremento de precios le favorecerá.

*Para inversores normales de largo plazo *
Es difícil encontrar otros activos diferentes de la bolsa que reúnan las características de liquidez, rentabilidad, y seguridad a medio plazo. A todos nos interesan empresas eficientes, sólidas emprendedoras y rentables. La clave está en elegir aquellas empresas ganadoras y comprarlas los días de pánico sin tener prisa por obtener rendimientos inmediatos. En bolsa cotizan normalmente los beneficios empresariales como dice V.Varó, y en este nuevo ciclo alcista no exento de vaivenes, la selección de sectores y valores concretos cobra especial importancia. La técnica de invertir todos los trimestres la misma cantidad de dinero en un buen fondo también puede dar sus frutos a medio plazo, teniendo presente la aversión o no al riesgo de cada uno y sus necesidades financieras del corto-medio plazo.

Analicen sus inversiones, mediten y, si lo creen oportuno, actúen, pero trabajen sus inversiones aunque permanezcan inalteradas. A pesar de mi creencia de una corrección bursátil, en los próximos meses mantengo que tener un porcentaje elevado en renta variable es la mejor opción de inversión para los próximos años.

Sell in may I go away? - PON TU TALENTO A TRABAJAR - Cotizalia.com


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Sleepwalk en mi modesta opinión ese señor nos está aconsejando lo más desastroso para cualquier cartera ¿ponerse largo en acciones que hayan caido mucho? eso es un suicidio, claro que el hombre nos recomienda paciencia y está claro que paciencia si que habrá que tener mucha, pero de años y años.

Claro que en Ejpein y su tercermundista bolsa, ponerse corto es muy dificil.


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2010)

*De camino a Wall Street...*


jojojo... menudo crack el diseñador gráfico de elEconomista... a este tio tengo que ficharlo... xD :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## debianita (6 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *De camino a Wall Street...*
> 
> 
> jojojo... menudo crack el diseñador gráfico de elEconomista... a este tio tengo que ficharlo... xD :XX:
> ...



Cuando lo he visto esta mañana, he pensado en ustec :rolleye: y sus certificados.

Buenos días foreria!


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *De camino a Wall Street...*
> 
> 
> jojojo... menudo crack el diseñador gráfico de elEconomista... a este tio tengo que ficharlo... xD :XX:
> ...



No mientas Tonuel, estoy seguro de que tu eres su mecenas


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> *De camino a Wall Street...*
> 
> 
> jojojo... menudo crack el diseñador gráfico de elEconomista... a este tio tengo que ficharlo... xD :XX:
> ...



¿Has leído la encuesta de sentimiento que he puesto? Un 70% de bajistas en el ibex, el oso les ha dado a base de bien por el orto. Hace dos semanas el consenso alcista era mayoritario, con un porcentaje por encima del 50%.


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

100 puntazos de gap bearish, nada menos.

Buenos díassss


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (6 May 2010)

rojo

red

gorri

roso


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Largo, con posición asegurada.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (6 May 2010)

Hemos visto justo el 9468 que comentó MULDER ayer (el 50% de la subida) y justo en ese punto ha rebotado.

¡Qué curioso!


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Hemos visto justo el 9468 que comentó MULDER ayer (el 50% de la subida) y justo en ese punto ha rebotado.
> 
> ¡Qué curioso!



Buenos días a todos.

Se me ha escapado, aunque me temo que volveremos a retestearlo en breve...


----------



## EL FARAON (6 May 2010)

9483.50

-203.00

(-2.10%)


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Me han echado, me salgo con +15, que menos las comisiones queda ridículo.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me han echado, me salgo con +15, que menos las comisiones queda ridículo.



Yo también me he puesto largo, he asegurado y luego me he visto venir el barrido que iban a hacer y me he salido con +12 puntos del Stoxx que no está mal.

Aunque sabía que iban a subir mucho más, pero estos dias me están enseñando que con largos es preferible tomar beneficios y escapar antes que seguir todo el movimiento.

Lo seguiremos intentando.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

Buenos días.

Standard Bank ha rebajado su objetivo para el cruce euro/dólar ya que sigue encontrando poco soporte por debajo del nivel de los US$1,30 para el euro. 

*"Consideramos que el euro caerá al menos hasta US$1,20 en los próximos meses, e incluso a US$1,15", según el banco. Su anterior objetivo era US$1,25*


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo también me he puesto largo, he asegurado y luego me he visto venir el barrido que iban a hacer y me he salido con +12 puntos del Stoxx que no está mal.
> 
> Aunque sabía que iban a subir mucho más, pero estos dias me están enseñando que con largos es preferible tomar beneficios y escapar antes que seguir todo el movimiento.
> 
> Lo seguiremos intentando.



Sí, yo también sospechaba que barrerían antes de volver a subir. He estado tentado de quitar el stop y poner otra orden de compra, pero el stop ya estaba puesto.... y no se quita.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre
Abierto corto de Ibex en 9518.Es un OTM
Mantengo el corto del DJI,también es otm.
Los Fut.SP comienzan a ampliar rojo -2,20Pts.

Veo dolor...


----------



## Dula (6 May 2010)

Hola, buenos días:

¿Dónde seguís el IBEX? Tengo dos páginas pero ninguna coincide.
Una marca una pérdida del 0,77% y la otra el 1,33%.

¿Es mucha diferencia, no?


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Hola, buenos días:
> 
> ¿Dónde seguís el IBEX? Tengo dos páginas pero ninguna coincide.
> Una marca una pérdida del 0,77% y la otra el 1,33%.
> ...



Cotizacion Ibex 35, Cotizaciones Ibex 35, Informacion del Ibex 35


----------



## EL FARAON (6 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Hola, buenos días:
> 
> ¿Dónde seguís el IBEX? Tengo dos páginas pero ninguna coincide.
> Una marca una pérdida del 0,77% y la otra el 1,33%.
> ...



IBEX 35 | IBEX 35 Index | IBEX 35 Hoy


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Hola, buenos días:
> 
> ¿Dónde seguís el IBEX? Tengo dos páginas pero ninguna coincide.
> Una marca una pérdida del 0,77% y la otra el 1,33%.
> ...



¿no será que en una ves el futuro y en la otra el contado?


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿no será que en una ves el futuro y en la otra el contado?



Tiene pinta de que una va con retraso.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Gap cerrado en el ibex.


----------



## debianita (6 May 2010)

Madre como me estan dejando el culo hoy ::


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (6 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *Hoy el Ibex ha llegado al 50% de bajada de toda la tendencia alcista que fue desde marzo de 2009 a enero de 2010, en 9468, es de esperar un rebote con cierta fuerza en este momento*.
> 
> Pero es probable que más tarde baje más hasta el 30% de ese mismo recorrido, alrededor de 8200 más o menos. Según en que momento llegue ahí se podrían sacar conclusiones del siguiente movimiento.




Lo que dijo ayer el maestro. El Ibex ha vuelto a tocar el 9468, y se ha vuelto a intentar un rebote (con cierta fuerza?????) Bueno eso es lo que hay que medir ahora, a ver este rebote hasta dónde llega, porque si no va muy allá nos puede estar indicando la debilidad del IBEX.

Yo voy a fijarme a ver cuánto sube desde es 9500 en números redondos. Y a esperar la reanudación de la bajada. 

Próxima bajada 8.800, 8.200 ???? Ya veremos.

Estaré al loro, a ver si pico algo para ponerme largo (a largo).


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Lo que dijo ayer el maestro. El Ibex ha vuelto a tocar el 9468, y se ha vuelto a intentar un rebote (con cierta fuerza?????) Bueno eso es lo que hay que medir ahora, a ver este rebote hasta dónde llega, porque si no va muy allá nos puede estar indicando la debilidad del IBEX.
> 
> Yo voy a fijarme a ver cuánto sube desde es 9500 en números redondos. Y a esperar la *reanudación de la bajada*.
> 
> ...




:


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Lo que dijo ayer el maestro. El Ibex ha vuelto a tocar el 9468, y se ha vuelto a intentar un rebote (con cierta fuerza?????) Bueno eso es lo que hay que medir ahora, a ver este rebote hasta dónde llega, porque si no va muy allá nos puede estar indicando la debilidad del IBEX.
> 
> Yo voy a fijarme a ver cuánto sube desde es 9500 en números redondos. Y a esperar la reanudación de la bajada.
> 
> ...



Ahora solo espero a que vuelvan los bombillos por aquí a decirme que las bolsas son un casino, cuando son perfectamente predecibles.

edito: es lo que ocurre con todo, antes de ser médico o abogado hay que estudiar una carrera de muchos años, con las bolsas pasa lo mismo, pero esto tiene un aura de aleatoriedad promovido por todos los socialistas que hace que mucha gente crea que no es posible, sin embargo todos los días hay fallos médicos y fallos gordos de abogados, pero la reputación de estas profesiones sigue intacta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Buenos rebotones días... 

Ayer dije que la diferencia entre el contado y el futuro en el ibex se había estrechado hasta +35... pues bien, hoy volvemos a ampliarla a los +80... 

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Madre como me estan dejando el culo hoy ::



Pues anda, que la que me han liao en 15 min.
Parece que el resto de yuropa comienza a relajarse.
A apretar el culito un rato.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (6 May 2010)

<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZavzgJhgGdE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZavzgJhgGdE&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x5d1719&color2=0xcd311b" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora solo espero a que vuelvan los bombillos por aquí a decirme que las bolsas son un casino, cuando son perfectamente predecibles.



Mulder, tampoco te pases de frenada.

Son un casino, que es solo previsible porque gran parte de sus operadores son previsibles.

De todas formas, de poco te vale que sea previsible la tendencia y los puntos de inflexión, cuando lo imprevisible es el timing (Por ejemplo, la caida del ibex era totalmente previsible, y hasta donde, también. Pero el cuando no, y nadie podía prever el rumor de los cojones que hizo saltar la liebre).


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Mulder, tampoco te pases de frenada.
> 
> Son un casino, que es solo previsible porque gran parte de sus operadores son previsibles.
> 
> De todas formas, de poco te vale que sea previsible la tendencia y los puntos de inflexión, cuando lo imprevisible es el timing (Por ejemplo, la caida del ibex era totalmente previsible, y hasta donde, también. Pero el cuando no, y nadie podía prever el rumor de los cojones que hizo saltar la liebre).



Ala, ala! Starkiller diciéndole a Mulder que el timing no es previsible.... :8:

Tomo asiento, que esto promete ser un debate interesante.

(Starkiller, no sé cuanto sigues el hilo, pero si en algo lo clava Mulder es en el timing)


----------



## debianita (6 May 2010)

Hispanistan a punto de entrar en defcondos:

http://jcbcarc.dyndns.org/Defcon.php

Tengo una posi abierta corta .... como no baje esto me joden vivo


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> (Starkiller, no sé cuanto sigues el hilo, pero si en algo lo clava Mulder es en el timing)



No lo he seguido en una temporada por saturación de hilos, pero si durante mucho tiempo.

Y Mulder, en lo que es bueno, es en pillar la tendencia nada más empezar, a la primeras de cambio. Pero lo que no es previsible es decir "En tres días nos vamos al guano".

Puedes decir "Nos vamos al guano hasta el 9500". Y puedes decir "Y no tardará mucho". Y justo cuando empiece eso, puedes decir "Esta es la buena".

Pero no puedes decir "El 16 de Mayo nos vamos a los 8000", por ejemplo.


----------



## Sir Nigga (6 May 2010)

Si algo está demostrándose estos días es que la bolsa no es un casino: desconfianza en la EU, subidas de diferenciales, bajada del euro -> desplome de las bolsas.

Añado, que nadie pretende acertar con exactitud valores y timing siempre, pero de ahí a decir que la "bolsa es un casino" va un mundo. Es un topicazo exactamente del mismo nivel que "la vivienda nunca baja".


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Mulder, tampoco te pases de frenada.
> 
> Son un casino, que es solo previsible porque gran parte de sus operadores son previsibles.
> 
> De todas formas, de poco te vale que sea previsible la tendencia y los puntos de inflexión, cuando lo imprevisible es el timing (Por ejemplo, la caida del ibex era totalmente previsible, y hasta donde, también. Pero el cuando no, y nadie podía prever el rumor de los cojones que hizo saltar la liebre).



Que haya cosas que no puedan ser predecibles no significa que todo sea impredecible y eso también implica que no son un casino, aunque a veces lo parezca.

Lo parece para que a gente como tu le de miedo entrar, cuando estudiando bien los gráficos durante un tiempo cualquier particular puede sacarle dinero a esto, no de forma constante ni lineal (a veces se gana y a veces se pierde pero hay que seguir intentándolo siempre hay riesgo). No es tan dificil, pero desde luego entiendo perfectamente que visto desde fuera esa es la sensación que queda.

Pero yo prefiero cerrar la boca y no comentar sobre aquello que no conozco.

Lo digo con respeto hacia tu persona, no te considero un bombillo pero si alguien un poco escorado hacia la izquierda y los traders no tenemos muy buena reputación entre la gente como tu, aunque tampoco veo que os esforceis mucho en intentar comprender como funciona esto y en que se basa y siempre partís de ideas preconcebidas con la que intentais cuadrar todas vuestras creencias en vez de ir un poco más alla.


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> Si algo está demostrándose estos días es que la bolsa no es un casino: desconfianza en la EU, subidas de diferenciales, bajada del euro -> desplome de las bolsas.



Bueno, tal y como yo lo veo, lo que esta pasando es que se esta corrigiendo un poco el cachondeo ilógico de este último año y medio...


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hispanistan a punto de entrar en defcondos:
> 
> http://jcbcarc.dyndns.org/Defcon.php
> 
> Tengo una posi abierta corta .... como no baje esto me joden vivo



Hasta las 12 vas a seguir con el trasero apretado

Por si te sirve de consuelo conocer la hora


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> No lo he seguido en una temporada por saturación de hilos, pero si durante mucho tiempo.
> 
> Y Mulder, en lo que es bueno, es en pillar la tendencia nada más empezar, a la primeras de cambio. Pero lo que no es previsible es decir "En tres días nos vamos al guano".
> 
> Puedes decir "Nos vamos al guano hasta el 9500". Y puedes decir "Y no tardará mucho". Y justo cuando empiece eso, puedes decir "Esta es la buena".



Se ha tirado una buena temporada dando "informes" a semana vista (ahora son de pago) no sólo dando el día sino la hora del giro.

Yo no lo llamaría giro, sino evento, ya que a veces falla la dirección pero casi siempre acierta los momentos de gran volatilidad (a una semana vista).

Claro que "casi siempre", así a ojo podría ser 2/3 veces. Quizás tú consideras ese porcentaje de aciertos "suerte", pero hablando de la bolsa y de horas de giro en una semana (a una semana vista), yo lo veo bastante impresionante.

No lo he estudiado a fondo, pero a priori veo bastante razonable que existan este tipo de patrones en la bolsa, una especie de "microestacionalidad", similar a lo que ocurre por ejemplo con las divisas durante las horas laborables en los países que las usan. Forma parte de la dinámica del mercado.




Starkiller dijo:


> Pero no puedes decir "El 16 de Mayo nos vamos a los 8000", por ejemplo.



EDIT: Lleva diciendo que a primeros de Mayo nos íbamos al guano desde principio de año (aunque puede que en este tiempo haya medio cambiado de opinión un par de veces).


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

UK pmi services falls to 55.3 from 56,5 in March

CNBC live


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero yo prefiero cerrar la boca y no comentar sobre aquello que no conozco.
> 
> Lo digo con respeto hacia tu persona, no te considero un bombillo pero si alguien un poco escorado hacia la izquierda y los traders no tenemos muy buena reputación entre la gente como tu, aunque tampoco veo que os esforceis mucho en intentar comprender como funciona esto y en que se basa y siempre partís de ideas preconcebidas con la que intentais cuadrar todas vuestras creencias en vez de ir un poco más alla.



Mulder, antes de nada, me sigue complaciendo que tanto me acusen de ser de izquierdas como de ser de derechas, en función de con quien hable. Algo estaré haciendo bien si pasa eso.

Aparte de eso, no tengo nada en particular hacia los traders, y menos hacia los de bolsa que, francamente, poca influencia tienen, y la que tienen, es de las menos negativas.

Acerca de lo que pueda comprender o dejar de comprender, francamente, no lo sabes, Mulder. He expuesto argumentos. He dicho mis impresiones; o bien puedes debatirlas, o bien puedes dejarlas pasar. lo que no veo mucho sentido es a esa actitud, pero vamos, me da un poco igual xD

Si te crees que mis ideas vienen a ser rojeras, y que odio a la bolsa, los trades, etc... tu mismo xD


----------



## debianita (6 May 2010)

Cárpatos:

No se pueden imaginar por qué hemos rebotado en los últimos minutos, mientras los credit default swaps se disparaban. Me están confirmando que hay rumores intensos de que el BCE va a tomar una medida a la desesperada para calmar a los mercados bajando tipos por sorpresa. Ese es el motivo de la subida, lo crean o no. Me parece raro, pero cualquiera sabe, estamos en una crisis excepcionalmente grave.


----------



## Sir Nigga (6 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Mulder, antes de nada, me sigue complaciendo que tanto me acusen de ser de izquierdas como de ser de derechas, en función de con quien hable. Algo estaré haciendo bien si pasa eso.



Es curioso, yo le hacía a usted neonazi, por su descacharrante teoría de la devaluación del euro por los propios alemanes en vistas a una reconquista del lebensraum y tal.

No me creo lo de los tipos que dice Cárpatos, es normal algún rebote, no va a ser -3% todos los días, en el Ibex no sería tan raro volver en algún momento a 9800, para luego caer más ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Acerca de lo que pueda comprender o dejar de comprender, francamente, no lo sabes, Mulder. He expuesto argumentos. He dicho mis impresiones; o bien puedes debatirlas, o bien puedes dejarlas pasar. lo que no veo mucho sentido es a esa actitud, pero vamos, me da un poco igual xD



Vamos a ver, predije que el dia 21 empezaría el rally de navidad, predije durante esas navidades que las bolsas tendrían guano en enero, predije el dia exacto en el que se acabaría ese mismo guano.

Predije durante las navidades de 2009 que las bolsas aun harían nuevos máximos tras el guano de enero y dije de paso que el Ibex no lo haría, solo fallé con el Stoxx que se quedó cerca pero no llegó a hacer máximos.

Y por supuesto llevo meses diciendo que en mayo iba a pasar lo que está pasando ahora, aunque a veces no haya estado seguro, podrás comprobar si se cumple o no en directo.


Yo creo que es un conocimiento últil porque estos movimientos de medio plazo en las bolsas auguran también movimientos importantes en las economías mundiales, aunque no sepa que va a pasar exactamente, el que las bolsas hagan grandes tendencias alcistas o bajistas en un futuro será por alguna razón de bastante calado o se dará como excusa para ello.

Básicamente lo que hago es descifrar lo que las manos fuertes tienen previsto pintar en el gráfico, ellos tienen la información y tienen sus razones para pensar cuando esto se caerá y cuando subirá, ellos si conocen las razones mucho tiempo antes de que ocurran.

Y ahora vuelvo a hacer una predicción para el futuro que ya he repetido varias veces, en julio haremos un máximo intermedio y de ahí nos volveremos a caer, en septiembre llegará el auténtico guano del bueno, al estilo del 2008 más bajista que pudimos ver, en diciembre rebotaremos.

¿porque pasará todo esto? pues no lo se, pero ocurrirá.

Mi previsión para hoy era que a las 9 subiéramos con fuerza y que a las 12 se acabará este movimiento girando a la baja.


----------



## spheratu (6 May 2010)

Bajada de tipos? Trichet es un cagao....


----------



## NosTrasladamus (6 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Bajada de tipos? Trichet es un cagao....



Reanimator ataca de nuevo? Amos no jodas! ::


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Vamos a superar los 150 puntos en el spread bund-bono, hoy mismo si seguimos a este ritmo. Estamos en 145 ahora mismo.

Portugal dispara el CDS por encima de 450 y subiendo.
Nosotros vamos a tocar 300 a no mucho tardar.

Esto va "pelín" rápido, diría yo.

Qué pasa, que los HF quieren que pidamos la ayuda al FMI antes de Julio, para que puedan irse de vacaciones con las plusvies que saquen al desplumarnos? ::


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

El Tesoro español anunció el jueves los términos de una subasta en la que vendió EUR2.345 millones de bonos a cinco años. Los bonos suponían la reapertura de una emisión lanzada en marzo. A continuación se ofrecen detalles de la subasta, con los importes en euros. Los datos entre paréntesis son de la subasta anterior, que tuvo lugar el 4 de marzo. Emisión Bono a cinco años Vencimiento 30 de abril de 2015 Cupón 3,0% Importe ofertado 2.000m-3.000m Ofertas recibidas 5.522m Ofertas aceptadas 2.345m Ratio de cobertura 2,35 (1,48) Rentabilidad media 3,532% (2,816%) Precio medio 97,611 (100,870%) Rentabilidad máxima 3,580% (2,842%) Precio mínimo 97,400 (100,750) Fecha de pago 11 de mayo de 2010


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Vamos a superar los 150 puntos en el spread bund-bono, hoy mismo si seguimos a este ritmo. Estamos en 145 ahora mismo.
> 
> Portugal dispara el CDS por encima de 450 y subiendo.
> Nosotros vamos a tocar 300 a no mucho tardar.
> ...




He de reconocer que me has sacado una sonrisa...


----------



## Egam (6 May 2010)

Bajar tipos?
Vamos pa puntilla para llegar a paridad con el dólar...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Estaba reunido...

Bajar tipos!


Es un farol...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Egam dijo:


> Bajar tipos?
> Vamos pa puntilla para llegar a paridad con el dólar...




Bueno bajaría nuestra masa monetaria por la fuga de depósitos extranjeros sobre todo... no tiene porqué bajar el tipo de cambio.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno bajaría nuestra masa monetaria por la fuga de depósitos extranjeros sobre todo... no tiene porqué bajar el tipo de cambio.



Pero por fin dejarían de engañarnos al cobrarnos el Ipad y la PS3 al mismo precio en euros que en dólares! 
Vamos Trichi, a poner los tipos al -5%!


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

Aun es pronto para la bajada de tipos. No creo que quieran gastar aun ese cartucho. Esto es otra prueba de que Trichet consigue más con una frase suya que Bernake bajando los tipos medio punto.

PS: Mulder, mas o menos, lo que tu dices es lo que yo decía. Que por las acciones de los jugadores fuertes puedas prever por donde van a tirar, no quiere decir que esto no sea un casino (En el sentido de estar muy manipulado). La intención no es restarle mérito a tus predicciones, sino restarle ese aura de "divinidad" a los "mercados".

PS2: Sir Nigga... que yo crea que lo que pasa con alemania es eso, y que lo exprese en cierta clave de humor histórico (IV Reich, Lebensraun), e incluso que crea que, a malas, es lo mejor que nos podría pasar a nosotros como ciudadanos (Es decir, el camino por el que menos sufriríamos), no quiere decir que cuente particularmente con mis simpatías. Es un análisis, no un deseo. Pero como ya he dicho: cuando la gente no se aclara entre si soy un rojo comunista bandolero o un fachorro neonazi es que, al menos, algo estaré haciendo bien. La verdad es que disto muchísimo de ambas cosas.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (6 May 2010)

Estaba con un trabajo y no he podido decir ni mu.

A ver, por partes.

INTERESADO: He comentado lo de ponerme largo a largo y picar algo. Me explico. Quiero ir haciendome con algunas acciones poco a poco. Bueno, cuando haya rebajas y eso e ir haciendo una cesta. Ya cogí unas repsoles y ahí están. Y ahora había pensado coger iberdrolas por debajo de 5. Para tenerlas, para el dividendo y porque creo que a 3-4 años o 7 años vista, no sé, serán una buena inversión. Y mientras tanto el dividendo. Como ves, no tengo N.P.I. y voy un poco a lo segurolas. Luego, me está entrando en la cabeza que los bancos tendrán que sacar antes o después los cadáveres y bajarán sus cotizaciones y andarán un par de años jodidos pero luego, limpiarán el patio e irán mejor. Entonces, he pensado más adelante si los veo por los suelos, no sé, un Sabadell o alguno de los grandes, coger algo, por diversificar. Que dicen que hay que diversificar. Desde luego acepto recomendaciones. No sé si me he explicado en lo de largo y picar algo. Hasta ahora con REP no me ha ido mal. 

Y por eso pregunté ayer a las 20:24 a ver qué podía pasar y MULDER contestó y dijo lo que he dicho esta mañana. Estaban por allí NOSTRASLADAMUS, LAS COSAS A SU CAUCE que hizo un apunte técnico, LUCA y DON PEPITO. Probablemente todos estos y más leyeron lo que dijo MULDER y habló del 50% de la subida y que luego un rebote con algo de fueza y que luego, más adelante, nos iríamos a 8.200 y que entonces ya veríamos.

Y esta mañana ¡cual no ha sido mi sorpresa! cuando veo que abre la bolsa, rojo, llega al punto que dió ayer MULDER y rebota. Lo he visto y ha sido casi exacto. Y ha sido un segundo y ha empezado a perder el rojo. Y seguro que MULDER también lo ha visto. HA SIDO EXACTO. LO HA CLAVADO. Y yo le he visto clavar muchas.

Y por eso, que quiero saber, si baja, para picar algo.

A STARKILLER le preguntaría una cosa. Dices que "De todas formas, de poco te vale que sea previsible la tendencia y los puntos de inflexión, cuando lo imprevisible es el timing (*Por ejemplo, la caida del ibex era totalmente previsible, *y hasta donde, también. Pero el cuando no, y nadie podía prever el rumor de los cojones que hizo saltar la liebre). 

STARKILLER, no es un examen, es por saber tu opinión. ¿Hasta dónde caerá el IBEX? Dices que es totalmente previsible. Yo no lo sé. Dime. Dame tu opinión. Gracias.

A mí MULDER también me impresiona. Ahora una temporada no es he seguido, pero hace medio año o así, impresionante; y lo que veo es que lo sigue mucho, tiene sus métodos y sabe del tema, o al menos sabe más que yo y por tanto me vale su opinión.

Estaremos atentos a las 12:00, MULDER.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Atencion señores:
Hispanistán está a puntito de alcanzar el DEFCON 2!!

Esto no es un simulacro.

Edit:
A dos puntitos,na menos


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

Stock index futures point to higher Wall St Open - International Business Times


----------



## debianita (6 May 2010)

Puffff... acabo de salir con honor, palmando, pero perdiendo un 50% de lo previsto. Me voy a tomar el aire, dejo esto a los profesionales.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Puffff... acabo de salir con honor, palmando, pero perdiendo un 50% de lo previsto. Me voy a tomar el aire, dejo esto a los profesionales.



Estamos en la parte alta del canal.Ahora debería ir decayendo.Mulder volverá a clavarlo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Cerrado largo, abierto corto en mini-ibex 9645 (en cuanto pueda pongo SL protege comisiones). Ha perdido la directriz alcista que ha guiado todo el día, si la vuelve a recuperar cierro la posición...

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Abierto corto de ibex en 9733 otm

Mas tensión pal esfinter.


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> A STARKILLER le preguntaría una cosa. Dices que "De todas formas, de poco te vale que sea previsible la tendencia y los puntos de inflexión, cuando lo imprevisible es el timing (*Por ejemplo, la caida del ibex era totalmente previsible, *y hasta donde, también. Pero el cuando no, y nadie podía prever el rumor de los cojones que hizo saltar la liebre).
> 
> STARKILLER, no es un examen, es por saber tu opinión. ¿Hasta dónde caerá el IBEX? Dices que es totalmente previsible. Yo no lo sé. Dime. Dame tu opinión. Gracias.



En última instancia, hasta los alrededores del 5000 (4800-5200). Y no lo digo por análisis técnico (Que posiblemente también coincida), sino por estimación de los beneficios previstos y, en base a eso y un PER razonable, calcular cual deberá de ser el valor real de la bolsa. Tampoco he sido yo quien lo ha hecho, he leido varias veces análisis en ese sentido, y me parece totalmente coherente.

Ahora, el cuando... desde mi punto de vista es imposible saberlo. Depende de tantísimos factores, y de tantas manipulaciones que, a falta de información privilegiada, y muy buena, es imposible.


----------



## Indiosingracia (6 May 2010)

Nunca he participado en este hilo, aunque soy uno de sus más fieles seguidores desde hace tiempo. Gracias a (o por culpa de) este hilo, me he iniciado en el mundo de la bolsa y he hecho mis primeros pinitos. Tras mis experiencia de apenas dos años, llego a las siguientes conclusiones:

1.- La bolsa, teniendo una visión histórica, no puede considerarse desde siempre un casino. Pero el mercado bursatil actual basado en la economía del siglo XXI, sí es un casino. Pero no un casino a secas, sino un casino amañado, donde se hacen trampas (y lo más penoso que todos sabemos o intuimos cuáles son).

2.- Todo en la bolsa tiene lógica... a posteriori. En cada momento, puedes encontrar análisis de distintos traders que explican cualquier escenario futuro. Y cuando una cosa tiene lógica, pero también la contraria, nos econtramos en un juego de probabilidades.

3.- Todos los traders tienen la sensación (y si no se dedicarían a otra cosa) de que pueden dominar el mercado, pero solo el 1% de ellos es capaz de ganar dinero de forma consistente, aunque usen la misma metodología. Lo que demuestra que por encima de todos nuestros sistemas, existe una aleatoriedad que tira por tierra el mejor de los análisis a priori.

Bueno, disculpad el rollo (que habréis leido miles de veces).

PD: Mi visión para el IBEX a medio plazo:

1º Escenario: Caída a los soportes de largo plazo en el entorno de los 5000 (explicable por la situación económica)

2º Escenario: Bandazos laterales en el entorno de los 8000-11000 (explicable por la incertidumbre de los inversores de dónde meter su dinero)

3º Escenario: Subidas a máximos en el entorno de los 12300 (explicable por la política monetaria y el uso del dinero público)

¿A que todo es posible?


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Atencion señores:
> Hispanistán está a puntito de alcanzar el DEFCON 2!!
> 
> Esto no es un simulacro.
> ...



Este hilo sin sonido de sirena de ataque aéreo no vale nada ::


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Este hilo sin sonido de sirena de ataque aéreo no vale nada ::



¿te vale esto?



> Moody´s
> 
> 
> Acaba de decir que el riesgo de contagio de deuda se puede extender a los sistemas bancarios de Portugal, España, Italia, Irlanda y Reino Unido. Muy mal asunto para las bolsas.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Tras la bubasta de Bonos 5y, el spread del 10y se ha situado en 145pb.
Datos web Cárpatos.
Estamos lamiendo el listón.


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Estaba con un trabajo y no he podido decir ni mu.
> 
> A ver, por partes.
> 
> ...



Vale, más que nada lo que hay es una confusión de plazos.

Si sigues a Mulder, verás que hoy a vuelto a decir que el gran guano viene después del verano.

Creo que es algo en lo que coincidimos todos en mayor o menor medida. La gran caída ha empezado, lo que pasa es que en medio tendremos que parar para tomar impulso.

Si tu quieres ir a tan largo plazo, yo despreciaría esta primera bajada para largos, sobretodo siendo en el IBEX.

Sobretodo ten clara una estrategia de entrada y los objetivos que quieres alcanzar para cuando llegue el pánico. Piensa que la volatilidad será máxima y igual que puede parar en los 8500 (primera bajada), después puede irse hasta los 7500 (previsión optimista), 6000 (previsión moderada), 4000 (previsión pesimista) o 3000 (previsión muy optimista).

Considera también diversificar a nivel internacional, ahora los índices están en máximos, pero cuando llegue el gran guano del IBEX el resto de índices estarán haciendo mínimos (posiblemente no tanto como en el último crash, pero a precios atractivos igualmente).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> En última instancia, hasta los alrededores del 5000 (4800-5200). Y no lo digo por análisis técnico (Que posiblemente también coincida), sino por estimación de los beneficios previstos y, en base a eso y un PER razonable, calcular cual deberá de ser el valor real de la bolsa. Tampoco he sido yo quien lo ha hecho, he leido varias veces análisis en ese sentido, y me parece totalmente coherente.
> 
> Ahora, el cuando... desde mi punto de vista es imposible saberlo. Depende de tantísimos factores, y de tantas manipulaciones que, a falta de información privilegiada, y muy buena, es imposible.



Coincide con la mía Starkiller.

Yo también dí fecha para el EUR/USD a 1,25 a un més vista...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Han subido las garantías del SAN del 15% al 25% en R-rich

Sobre meter cortos creo que sería prudente esperar al viernes. o por lo menos las 16:00 horas de hoy.

Mix, no sé si starkiller está en el club de campo, pero si no es así, deberíamos invitarle.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

FTSE en rojillo
Pooodeeemooos!!


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Coincide con la mía Starkiller.
> 
> Yo también dí fecha para el EUR/USD a 1,25 a un més vista...



Hay que diferenciar por completo las previsiones útiles para operar en bolsa con las previsiones a largo plazo, útiles para saber hacia donde vamos y que estrategias tiene que tomar cada uno, ya no solo con la bolsa, sino con todo en general.

Son cosas completamente diferentes, que persiguen objetivos diferentes y que tienen mecanismos diferentes. 

Y, por cierto, habrá que ver que pasa. Como muy bien apunta Indiosingracia, no podemos descartar que, debido a una repentina inflación (Bajadas de tipos, devaluación del Euro, etc...) si no pega petardazo la zona dólar en el plazo previsto, la bolsa se ponga más alta. No porque valga más sino porque el dinero valga menos.

Es poco probable, y de momento nada presagia que eso no vaya a pasar. Pero es una posibilidad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Hay que diferenciar por completo las previsiones útiles para operar en bolsa con las previsiones a largo plazo, útiles para saber hacia donde vamos y que estrategias tiene que tomar cada uno, ya no solo con la bolsa, sino con todo en general.
> 
> Son cosas completamente diferentes, que persiguen objetivos diferentes y que tienen mecanismos diferentes.
> 
> ...




El análisis lo hice para una estrategia a largo plazo en bancos PIIGS que cotizan como ADR en el NYSE.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

CNBC live
Tipos BCE sin cambios

Esperad para confirmar,por si me equivoco al traducir


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Novavax, Inc.: NASDAQ:NVAX quotes & news - Google Finance

Como vamos en el PM!!

Gracias DP!!!


Edito: 05:41 $ 3.53 100 

¿¿¿???

Edit2: Resultados del AH:

19:04 $ 2.59 300 16:41 $ 2.62 3,475 16:30 $ 2.62 499 16:05 $ 2.6085 12,533

Los fondos jugueteando.... pero esto va a hacer un short squeeze para flipar...


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

Algo hay ... son 100accs....


----------



## aksarben (6 May 2010)

Un zumbao.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Algo hay ... son 100accs....



Ya la estás liando...


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 May 2010)

.
UNA pregunta para los que saben:

Si el nivel "adecuado" del IBEX son los 5.000, ¿que impide que el overshooting lo lleve a los tonuelísticos 3.000?


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

El 90% de los cortos, son de los mismos fondos que van largos... así que solo es cuestión de asegurar la subida...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UNA pregunta para los que saben:
> 
> Si el nivel "adecuado" del IBEX son los 5.000, ¿que impide que el overshooting lo lleve a los tonuelísticos 3.000?



Zapatero y Rajoy


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> El 90% de los cortos, son de los mismos fondos que van largos... así que solo es cuestión de asegurar la subida...



Puf creo que van a la caza de la Gacela... veremos como evoluciona.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Buenas noticias:

National Bank of Greece Personal and Home Loan Rates – Today’s Interest Rates Offers from NBG : Subprime Blogger


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

Solo es el aviso... ándele - ándele!!!!

XD


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> UNA pregunta para los que saben:
> 
> Si el nivel "adecuado" del IBEX son los 5.000, ¿que impide que el overshooting lo lleve a los tonuelísticos 3.000?



Parafraseando a Jesse Livermore:Nunca un valor está excesivamente caro o barato.
No hay límites,estimado Neutrón.

Yo sigo manteniendo un ataque a los 5280 desde el principio del sarao y luego observar el patio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Solo es el aviso... ándele - ándele!!!!
> 
> XD



Venga cuenta algo más... XDDD


----------



## aksarben (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Venga cuenta algo más... XDDD



Creo que DP sospecha que Mexico Lindo nos va a dar un poco de amor xD


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (6 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Parafraseando a Jesse Livermore:Nunca un valor está excesivamente caro o barato.
> No hay límites,estimado Neutrón.
> 
> Yo sigo manteniendo un ataque a los 5280 desde el principio del sarao y luego observar el patio.



.
LO digo porque, por muchos fuegos artificiales de distracción que se hagan, llegará un momento en el que se vea la situación real de la economía española y, lo que es más importante, las perspectivas de futuro, con 10-15 años por delante muy heavys.

Los valores españoles se van a tener que poner a precio de saldo para resultar atractivos.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Neutrón
Yo aún guardo el último gráfico de General Motors.Cotizaba casi a 0$.La bolsa normalmente acaba reflejando la realidad,pero ahora es necesario mantener el teatrillo y colocar la morralla a las gacelas.
El el mercado usano del miniSP500 ya lo han conseguido hace 5 semanas.Ahora los están empufando en el contado.
Esperar y ver.Palomitas a sacos


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> LO digo porque, por muchos fuegos artificiales de distracción que se hagan, llegará un momento en el que se vea la situación real de la economía española y, lo que es más importante, las perspectivas de futuro, con 10-15 años por delante muy heavys.
> 
> Los valores españoles se van a tener que poner a precio de saldo para resultar atractivos.



Piensa que hay un montón de gente que sabe de economía además de tirar líneas sobre un gráfico.

Gente como Luca o Créditopropulsado que hacen análisis fundamental y son capaces de determinar el precio "de saldo" de las cosas.

Gente que en cuanto vean que vale lo que cuesta comprarán y no dejarán que baje más. Claro que habrá algo de overshooting, pero te aseguro que durará poco. Será algo así:

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4tjn3VVPis&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k4tjn3VVPis&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Luca por ejemplo está entrando en bancos Griegos. ¿Crees que le va a asustar el IBEX en 5000? Comprará cuando vea un buen precio.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Creo que DP sospecha que Mexico Lindo nos va a dar un poco de amor xD



No mames way!!!

Para mí que es un error del programa de trading.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Neutrón
> Yo aún guardo el último gráfico de General Motors.Cotizaba casi a 0$.La bolsa normalmente acaba reflejando la realidad,pero ahora es necesario mantener el teatrillo y colocar la morralla a las gacelas.
> El el mercado usano del miniSP500 ya lo han conseguido hace 5 semanas.Ahora los están empufando en el contado.
> Esperar y ver.Palomitas a sacos



El caso de GM si que fué un buen puro.... la gente pensó que sería igual que Ford... menudo FAIL arruinó a muchos inversores...


----------



## aksarben (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No mames way!!!
> 
> Para mí que es un error del programa de trading.



Yo voto por un cachondo al que le sobran 300 dolores, la verdad xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Luca por ejemplo está entrando en bancos Griegos. ¿Crees que le va a asustar el IBEX en 5000? Comprará cuando vea un buen precio.



Efectivamente, el rebote del SAN por ejemplo fué un poco por debajo de su valor en libros.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo voto por un cachondo al que le sobran 300 dolores, la verdad xD



Es DP está claro, es "muy temprano" para un mexicano o yanki


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El caso de GM si que fué un buen puro.... la gente pensó que sería igual que Ford... menudo FAIL arruinó a muchos inversores...



Desde la nacionalización, hasta el final de 2009,perdió unos 4500M$
King size fail


----------



## @@strom (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Efectivamente, el rebote del SAN por ejemplo fué un poco por debajo de su valor en libros.



¿A que rebote te refieres?


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

Luca a 3.53 están baratas... antes de irse a 10.00 ..........------>>>>>> es un buen precio!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> ¿A que rebote te refieres?



Al gran rebote. desde mínimos del gran guano, los que compraron hicieron un 300% en menos de año... y si estaban con CFD que en R-rich multiplicar por 3 más o menos... haceros a la idea del dinero que ha ganado el botas por ejemplo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca a 3.53 están baratas... antes de irse a 10.00 ..........------>>>>>> es un buen precio!



Ya tengo moto gracias...:XX:


----------



## @@strom (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Al gran rebote. desde mínimos del gran guano, los que compraron hicieron un 300% en menos de año... y si estaban con CFD que en R-rich multiplicar por 3 más o menos... haceros a la idea del dinero que ha ganado el botas por ejemplo...



Gracias por responder Luca.
Esperaremos para comprar San a 4€ entonces


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

Nvax pm,,, hytm pm = no es lo mismo!!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Nvax pm,,, hytm pm = no es lo mismo!!!



Pero Dp, son 100 acciones, vas a necesitar más para romper los stops de los cortos.


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

Los cortos de NVAX, son VIPs... no ponen stops!

XD


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

¿Alguien más tiene la sensación de que el Ibex está haciendo un platillo?


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2010)

Que silencio....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que silencio....



Silencio = SubidaS


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Silencio = SubidaS



Bien bien, le voy cogiendo el hilo al hilo :XX:


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que silencio....



Silencio = que estoy con papel y lápiz analizando una divergencia alcista que tenemos ahora mismo en los 9K8, y creo que los vamos a perder de forma inminente y violentilla si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Mira que si Mulder solo se ha equivocado 6 minutos...

Ejcalofriante...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Silencio = que estoy con papel y lápiz analizando una divergencia alcista que tenemos ahora mismo en los 9K8, y creo que los vamos a perder de forma inminente y violentilla si estoy en lo cierto.



Puede ser ya que es un cierre de cortos en toda regla.

El EUR/USD pintando velas rojas....


Mi indicador susurrante (plagio al pollo) telefónica adelanta corrección. (sobrecompra por Beta)


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Silencio = que estoy con papel y lápiz analizando una divergencia alcista que tenemos ahora mismo en los 9K8, y creo que los vamos a perder de forma inminente y violentilla si estoy en lo cierto.



-27 puntos en 20 segundos.... objetivo diario rebasado, juego, set y partido.

edito: se ha ido a -50 jur jur, lástima que ya había cerrado la posición en -27.


----------



## Lomendil (6 May 2010)

Una dudilla de un profano que le intriga este mundo:
¿Las acciones del Ibex (por poner algo cercano), las compráis y vendéis a corto plazo (en plan "ayer compro SAN a 8.2 para vender hoy a 8.7") o esperáis batazaco para sacarle jugo a largo plazo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Una dudilla de un profano que le intriga este mundo:
> ¿Las acciones del Ibex (por poner algo cercano), las compráis y vendéis a corto plazo (en plan "ayer compro SAN a 8.2 para vender hoy a 8.7") o esperáis batazaco para sacarle jugo a largo plazo?



No, las compramos a 8.70 para venderlas a 8,20 e ir a cenar a cáritas...

Aquí se juego mucho al intradía y semanal. l/p muy muy poca gente


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Una dudilla de un profano que le intriga este mundo:
> ¿Las acciones del Ibex (por poner algo cercano), las compráis y vendéis a corto plazo (en plan "ayer compro SAN a 8.2 para vender hoy a 8.7") o esperáis
> batazaco para sacarle jugo a largo plazo?



Nosotros con que se "desplome" 27 puntos en 20 segundos nos basta.

Si a eso le llamas "largo plazo"... :rolleye:



pollastre dijo:


> -27 puntos en 20 segundos.... objetivo diario rebasado, juego, set y partido.
> 
> edito: se ha ido a -50 jur jur, lástima que ya había cerrado la posición en -27.


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Una dudilla de un profano que le intriga este mundo:
> ¿Las acciones del Ibex (por poner algo cercano), las compráis y vendéis a corto plazo (en plan "ayer compro SAN a 8.2 para vender hoy a 8.7") o esperáis batazaco para sacarle jugo a largo plazo?



l/p exige tener músculo financiero. Nosotros solemos preferir tirar de KFC y Pizza Huts a la hora de invitar a nuestras señoras a las cenas de aniversario, asi que _we cannot qualify as l/t investors_.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> l/p exige tener músculo financiero. Nosotros solemos preferir tirar de KFC y Pizza Huts a la hora de invitar a nuestras señoras a las cenas de aniversario, asi que _we cannot qualify as l/t investors_.



KFC es de pobres...


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> KFC es de pobres...



_Maybe_, pero me han dicho que probar a comerse enterito un "Colonel's Bucket" es poco menos que un orgasmo de lípidos, difícilmente comparable a otras experiencias en la vida ::


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Una dudilla de un profano que le intriga este mundo:
> ¿Las acciones del Ibex (por poner algo cercano), las compráis y vendéis a corto plazo (en plan "ayer compro SAN a 8.2 para vender hoy a 8.7") o esperáis batazaco para sacarle jugo a largo plazo?



Venden las acciones que no tienen a 8.7 para recomprarlas y no quedarselas a 8.2; normalmente hacen todo esto en el plazo de dos o tres horas, y se van a casita con algunas plusvalias.

Menos cuando pasa al revés, claro.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Silencio

....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> _Maybe_, pero me han dicho que probar a comerse enterito un "Colonel's Bucket" es poco menos que un orgasmo de lípidos, difícilmente comparable a otras experiencias en la vida ::



Es coña señor pollo, pero imaginarle paseando con su porsche por la avenida de la palmera saludando a la peña del Bilindo mientras se come un bucket me resulta al menos gracioso!


----------



## Lomendil (6 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Venden las acciones que no tienen a 8.7 para recomprarlas y no quedarselas a 8.2; normalmente hacen todo esto en el plazo de dos o tres horas, y se van a casita con algunas plusvalias.
> 
> Menos cuando pasa al revés, claro.



Supongo que esto será trabajo de fondo. Más días buenos que malos= inversor feliz.

Tengo ahorros, tiempo libre y me intriga todo esto (ingredientes perfectos para mi destrucción económica). Seguiré observando...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (6 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Estoy siguiendo con atención la bajada que se predijo para las 12:00*
> Mis páginas deben ir todas mal....porque no aparece. Todo lo contrario.ienso:



Es probable que te vayan mal.

A las 12:00 el IBEX ha llegado a 9825. Y se ha girado hacia abajo, aunque no con decisión. Ahora está haciendo un ¿platillo? alrededor de 9770.

50 puntillos se ha dejado, y está en plan ¿platillo?

No seas impaciente. Todo llegará, HamiJo


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es coña señor pollo, pero imaginarle paseando con su porsche por la avenida de la palmera saludando a la peña del Bilindo mientras se come un bucket me resulta al menos gracioso!



_In illo tempore_ esa situación ocurrió tal cual la cuenta Ud. (exceptuando el detalle del bucket, esto es ), mas, ¡ay, magrada, magrada! Vendí mi fiel montura allá por el 2006, y desde entonces no he vuelto a darme un capricho similar...

... hasta el 2011, esto es, donde tengo nuevos... planes ::::::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> _In illo tempore_ esa situación ocurrió tal cual la cuenta Ud. (exceptuando el detalle del bucket, esto es ), mas, ¡ay, magrada, magrada! Vendí mi fiel montura allá por el 2006, y desde entonces no he vuelto a darme un capricho similar...
> 
> ... hasta el 2011, esto es, donde tengo nuevos... planes ::::::



no me puede negar que tengo buen olfato.


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Bueno sres
En un alarde de virtuosismo confío en que esto se escoromoñe con las posis abiertas hasta mañana.

S2 Me voy al curro


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Bueno sres
> En un alarde de virtuosismo confío en que esto se escoromoñe con las posis abiertas hasta mañana.
> 
> S2 Me voy al curro



En qué vas corto warren?


----------



## gabacho (6 May 2010)

Una pregunta, hamijos, ahora que hay calma:

Por lo que estoy viendo, los cortos sólo se ofrecen vía IGMarkets y similares, no por bancos "reales".

¿En caso de gran guano hay riesgo de que no puedan cubrir las "apuestas" o los chiringuitos de pure-trading están montados con seriedad?

¿En caso de madmax monetario (quiebras, corralitos) qué garantías dan este tipo de entidades frente a los bancos oficiales?

¿Es fácil hacer transferencias hacia afuera (a nivel de otros bancos) o se ponen remolones?

Grasias de antebrazo :rolleye:


----------



## debianita (6 May 2010)

Buenas, espero que esto se vaya bien para abajo, llevo unos super cortos, como me salga mal me retiro.

Espero que esto me ayude:

Cárpatos: Los rumores de que S&P va a bajar el rating de Italia han dañado a las bolsas en los últimos minutos. Los comentarios de S&P diciendo a Reuters que no hacen declaraciones han sentado peor, porque el mercado especula que igual no hacen declaraciones por que sí lo van a hacer...


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Buenas, espero que esto se vaya bien para abajo, llevo unos super cortos, como me salga mal me retiro.



Si estamos haciendo una B de 4, debería quedar un tramo al alza todavía (en torno a los 10000). Yo creo que lo haremos cuando abran los usanos.

De todos modos, una vez finalizada la C de 4, la 5 nos debería llevar bastante más abajo.

EDIT: ¿Te retiras? Pero si lo has estado petando estos días con la bajada gorda, ¿no?


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Buenas, espero que esto se vaya bien para abajo, llevo unos super cortos, como me salga mal me retiro.



Otro Hannibal no, por favor... ¿Tan complicado es poner stops? 

Stops + apalancamiento razonable = trader que sigue en el mundillo, con sus más o sus menos

Echar un pulso a los leones + posición apalancada = trader que se retira con la cuenta tan roja como su ojete

A falta de los contactos de don pepito, la constancia es la mejor virtud en bolsa. Si no eres paciente, mejor déjalo y ahórrate el disgusto de palmar mucha pasta, que si no es hoy, será mañana.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (6 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Estoy siguiendo con atención la bajada que se predijo para las 12:00*
> Mis páginas deben ir todas mal....porque no aparece. Todo lo contrario.ienso:



A las 12:00 el IBEX-35 llegaba a los 9.825, con una subida de 1,91

A las 14:00 el IBEX-35 está en 9.664, con una subide de un 0,29


De seguir esto así, para la hora de comer en rojo hAmIjO


----------



## debianita (6 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si estamos haciendo una B de 4, debería quedar un tramo al alza todavía (en torno a los 10000). Yo creo que lo haremos cuando abran los usanos.
> 
> De todos modos, una vez finalizada la C de 4, la 5 nos debería llevar bastante más abajo.
> 
> EDIT: ¿Te retiras? Pero si lo has estado petando estos días con la bajada gorda, ¿no?




Si, con el guano gané pasta a espuertas, pero entre ayer a última hora y esta mañana me he comido casi la mitad de beneficios ::, por ir apalacadisimo.

Calca, en esta llevo stop (normalmente los llevo, exceptuando en mis brotes de iluminación, cuando los cancelo antes de que salten)


Hablando del rei de roma, saltó el stop, 1.5 centimillos de perdidas en CRI.

Lo dejo, me paso al paper trading, a estudiar los mercados más seriamente y a ilustrarme con la literatura. No quiero tener la cuenta en rojo.

Saludos,

PD: Seguiré leyendo y posteando


----------



## donpepito (6 May 2010)

PM suave.........................


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Buenas, espero que esto se vaya bien para abajo, llevo unos super cortos, como me salga mal me retiro.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> ...


----------



## debianita (6 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> debianita dijo:
> 
> 
> > Buenas, espero que esto se vaya bien para abajo, llevo unos super cortos, como me salga mal me retiro.
> ...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Aquí toda la mañana discutiendo del timming, llega il dottore dice que a las 12:00h hacemos máximos y se hacen a las 12:04:40 )

Mulder eres el puto amo! )


----------



## Leolfredo_borrado (6 May 2010)

Las cosas como son, el Mulder este, en lo suyo es un crack.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (6 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Wataru_ dijo:
> 
> 
> > *Estoy en liquidez total*. No más trading, por lo memos hasta que sea más disciplinado. Ayer palmé más pasta en comisiones que en perdidas, tengo que hacer un retiro espiritual y estudioso para volver renovado
> ...


----------



## Sleepwalk (6 May 2010)

*Mulder, sal a los medios a saludar al tendido.*


----------



## Lomendil (6 May 2010)

Voy entendiendo esto...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Voy entendiendo esto...



:XX:

Seguro?


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (6 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Voy entendiendo esto...



Los días pares apuesta al rojo, y los impares al negro. 
El casino siempre gana.............pero y lo bien que te lo pasas??


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (6 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Voy entendiendo esto...



En cuanto entiendas los gráficos con ondas de Las Cosas a Su Cauce, estarás licenciado. Ya verás qué chulos. Y qué diver con la onda B de 3.


----------



## Lomendil (6 May 2010)

Me he bajado una demo de cmcmarkets para leeros con el mercado en tiempo real y es realmente interesante.

¿Algún operador online que triunfe o cada uno va su bola?


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Ya me he salido del corto que llevaba desde las 12, iba a dejarlo toda la tarde, pero quiero hacer la siesta tranquilo, ya buscaré algún punto de entrada luego.

De todas formas hoy ya he hecho el dia


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Corto 9575...


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Esto se va a poner a cagar velas rojas en segundos...


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto 9575...



Largo 9620 (contado)... :S


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Ya abrieron la tapa del water


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Largo 9620 (contado)... :S



Me acaba de saltar el Stop en +100, espero que suba... o

Por cierto, que c*ñ* ha pasado...?


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me acaba de saltar el Stop en +100, espero que suba... o
> 
> Por cierto, que c*ñ* ha pasado...?



Cárpatos:

_Esta nueva bajada de las bolsas de debe al comentario que acaba de hacer Trichet que en la reunión no se ha hablado de compra de bonos. Una de las medidas de emergencia que los mercados estaban esperando. Los operadores entienden que los políticos europeos dejan al mercado europeo abandonado a su suerte, y evidentemente van a sacar todo el provecho que puedan de la euroesclerosis_


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me acaba de saltar el Stop en +100, espero que suba... o
> 
> Por cierto, que c*ñ* ha pasado...?



Nahh, es poquita cosa. Con unos turbos para probar como iría esto de los futuros (carga equivalente a 1/2 mini aprox)...


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

De Cárpatos:



> 5:29:34 h.
> iTRAXX Crossover [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



:S


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 May 2010)

no me lo creo.... ayer me deshice de Gas esperando que continuara bajando para poder recomprarlas mas abajo (el lunes o viernes a última hora), y .........
hoy bajando el Ibex y Gas un 2 o 3% arriba


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Corto 9525...


----------



## Taxidermista (6 May 2010)

Acaban de soltar al franco suizo después de semanas de intervención, tremendo hostión del EUR/CHF de casi 300 pips!







Alguna teoría de porqué precisamente ahora?


----------



## Starkiller (6 May 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Acaban de soltar al franco suizo después de semanas de intervención, tremendo hostión del EUR/CHF de casi 300 pips!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por el momento en el que ha sido, imagino que tras la reunión del BCE.

Esta reunión ha generado muchísimas expectativas en las divisas, y ha resultado un auténtico bluff, un anticlimax. De ahí la caída del Euro en casi todos los escenarios tan brutal que se está dando.

Casi parece hecho a posta xD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto 9525...



He cerrado en 9470... hay una volatilidad brutal!!! Criteria a 3.50€... otra vez!!!! ))) Donde están los alcistas de Cri? ::

PD: Cuidado que mi próximo movimento puede ser largo... :: Se me escapó (por ahora)


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

no digo más

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Salutaciones, hamijos.

¿Qué va a ser de nosotros?
¿Pasaremos hambre?

Tengo entendido que el queso Feta griego es harto calórico.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Esto está pillando color rojillo fosforito por momentos.


----------



## candil (6 May 2010)

Por lo que veo, tiene pinta de cerrar el día en negativo, que bien......:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Esto se hunde chicos... encantado de haberos conocido... :X

Solo se salva ARIAd, no me digáis que no es gracioso el tema... ::


----------



## agarcime (6 May 2010)

que pasa que esta cayendo el ibex tan a saco?


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Me parece que de aquí a que termine nuestra presidencia en la UE, se nos presenta un verano realmente tórrido....



mientras no nos prohiban los cortos en el churribex... que los violinistas sigan tocando.


----------



## candil (6 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> Por lo que veo, tiene pinta de cerrar el día en negativo, que bien......:



Si lo sé me callo.

-2,05


----------



## luisfernando (6 May 2010)

El FMI pide medidas rápidas a España para bajar el Déficit. 

O sea, que nos quieren meter por el culo las putas medidas que han impuesto en Grecia a cambio, esta vez, de no darnos nada.

Estamos Muertos.


----------



## crisis? (6 May 2010)

link, por favor?


----------



## candil (6 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> El FMI pide medidas rápidas a España para bajar el Déficit.
> 
> O sea, que nos quieren meter por el culo las putas medidas que han impuesto en Grecia a cambio, esta vez, de no darnos nada.
> 
> Estamos Muertos.



¿ese es el bulo de los 280.000 m?


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2010)

¿que esta pasando?? vaya pedazo de hostia madre mia.


----------



## Al Lopez (6 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> El FMI pide medidas rápidas a España para bajar el Déficit.
> 
> O sea, que nos quieren meter por el culo las putas medidas que han impuesto en Grecia a cambio, esta vez, de no darnos nada.
> 
> Estamos Muertos.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Vss3avr0cs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

Estos del FMI van cortos en el Ibex fijo.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Me acabo de levantar de la siesta ¿lo del FMI es cierto?

PD: Leo que ha sido un comentario para el resto de PIGS, algo generalizado.


----------



## Dula (6 May 2010)

¿Qué coño pasa? Va por los 9360...


----------



## pacomer (6 May 2010)

Los del FMI por pedir imposibles, que no quede. Esta es una noticia gravísima


----------



## Sleepwalk (6 May 2010)

El Fondo Monetario Internacional ha pedido hoy a España, así como a Irlanda y Portugal, los países que han sufrido un mayor golpe de los mercados por la crisis griega, que apliquen "rápidamente" sus planes de ajuste fiscal. 

Caroline Atkinson, portavoz de la entidad, ha destacado que España ha presentado un paquete de medidas "bastante grande" y ha enfatizado que es necesario ponerlo en marcha con celeridad para lograr la reducción del déficit.

El FMI pide a España la aplicación "rápida" de medidas contra el déficit - 6/05/10 - 2120963 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Mierda, tengo los latunes en el coche y aún no los he metido en el bunker del jardín....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Alguien se atreve con unos larguitos...? :: El SL ya os lo digo yo... 9359 en el contado 9270 en el futuro... 8:


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

16:37:11 h.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Pues yo acabo de meterle más cortos al Stoxx y a pares, ahora si que he hecho el día ::

Ya estoy prácticamente recuperado de la debacle del martes pasado.


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

16:43:11 h.
Intradía Serenity markets

El ataque es total contra la deuda periférica. Error muy serio del BCE. No sabe manejar el tempo. En esto la FED nos da clases gratis, y me duele reconocerlo pero es así. Si no se había hablado de comprar bonos, se suelta una frase enigmática y retorcida o se suelta que el BCE estudiará lo que haga falta. Pero el mensaje que reciben los especuladores es siempre el mismo...Bip Bip, enemigo con euroesclerosis, al ataque...y ya si nos centramos en España me voy a callar el mensaje que reciben, porque esto es muy serio. Señores políticos españoles, Sr. Zapatero, están ustedes poniendo en peligro el pan de nuestros hijos, tendrán ustedes que asumir una grave responsabilidad directa por todo esto que está pasando. Por Dios ¡hagan algo!


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

16.59 h

Ibex a 9.360.80


----------



## ralph (6 May 2010)

¿Se acabaron los fondos de los países árabes esos que venían a rescatarnos? ¡Menudo fostión en un momento! ::


----------



## Antiparras (6 May 2010)

Nada me congratula más que ver el piñazo que se están metiendo las acciones de sacyr, como siga sí la cosa, en una semana se van a poner a precio pre-burbuja de 1995


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

CDS Santander


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

El FMI pide a España la aplicación "rápida" de medidas contra el déficit - 6/05/10 - 2120963 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ralph (6 May 2010)

ERB dijo:


> 16:43:11 h.
> Intradía Serenity markets
> 
> El ataque es total contra la deuda periférica. Error muy serio del BCE. No sabe manejar el tempo. En esto la FED nos da clases gratis, y me duele reconocerlo pero es así. Si no se había hablado de comprar bonos, se suelta una frase enigmática y retorcida o se suelta que el BCE estudiará lo que haga falta. Pero el mensaje que reciben los especuladores es siempre el mismo...Bip Bip, enemigo con euroesclerosis, al ataque...y ya si nos centramos en España me voy a callar el mensaje que reciben, porque esto es muy serio. Señores políticos españoles, Sr. Zapatero, están ustedes poniendo en peligro el pan de nuestros hijos, tendrán ustedes que asumir una grave responsabilidad directa por todo esto que está pasando. Por Dios ¡hagan algo!





:::::::::::::: ::::::


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

CDS BBVA


----------



## candil (6 May 2010)

Muy fuerte, cuarto día consecutivo desastroso.


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

Ibex a 9.334.60

-3.12%


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Alguien se atreve con unos larguitos...? :: El SL ya os lo digo yo... 9359 en el contado 9270 en el futuro... 8:



Joder macho, que ideas. El SP perdió el 1155 (de hecho ya va por 1152).


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

17:06:58 h.
Spread España- Alemania *Serenity markets*



Sube a 162,6 puntos


----------



## Dula (6 May 2010)




----------



## Sleepwalk (6 May 2010)

Realmente preocupante:

¡¡¡Cuánto queda José Francisco!!!!!


----------



## spheratu (6 May 2010)

Si esto no es el guanazo post verano,donde diablos está la resistencia buena? en 8000?


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Es pánico... demasiadas sesiones acumulando caídas. Por supuesto podrían seguir, pero creo que hemos llegado ya una zona crítica que podría originar algún rebote. ¿Mañana no se oficializa el plan de recate a Grecia?

Hannibal ¿compras o vendes?


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Warren dijo:


> estaba a punto de postear algo parecido ahora mismo. tras leer tu mensaje se me ha ocurrido buscar los ultimos resultados presentados por sacyr.
> patrimonio neto: 2924 millones de euros.
> capitalizacion ahora mismo: 1430 millones de euros..
> 
> oséase... Sacyr vale DOS VECES más muerta que viva :XX: :XX:



Sus deudas, hamijo, sus deudas.


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

Ibex a 9.310,40

-3.37%


----------



## kim2009 (6 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Realmente preocupante:
> 
> ¡¡¡Cuándo queda José Francisco!!!!!



¡2 minutos con pipas facundo¡

- dale manolo

ay mi madre...


----------



## Ajoporro (6 May 2010)

¿ Cuándo coño cierra la bolsa ? ... Que la cierren ya, por Dios.


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Jojojo, perdemos los 10300... esto es un cachondeo.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Ahora es buen momento para meter largos en el Stoxx.

Yo no lo voy a hacer.


----------



## ralph (6 May 2010)

uff, esto sigue pa bajo!! sálvame apal!


----------



## Urederra (6 May 2010)

!! Alegría !!

*-3.47% *


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Esto ya no es ninguna coña, caballeros. Cárpatos acaba de publicar que el bund-bono se nos ha ido a 162,6 pbs. 

Esta mañana estaba a 145, y yo bromeaba diciendo que si la cosa seguía a este ritmo íbamos a pasar los 150 en el día de hoy.

Evidentemente me equivcaba... por corto... por cuanto estamos ya a 163 casi.

Eso nos pone los CDS a no mucha distancia de los 250 puntos.

No hace tantas semanas que Helas estaba en 250 puntos, quiero recordar.
Quizás menos de dos meses. Tal vez uno y medio.

No sé ya qué pensar. Siempre tuve claro que acudiríamos al FMI/UME despues del verano, pero cada vez tengo mayores dudas acerca de mi calendario.

Tengan cuidado con sus cuentas en euros sitas en banquitos españoles, por favor.


edito: el milenarismo va a llegaaaarrrrrrllll !!!!


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

Ajoporro dijo:


> ¿ Cuándo coño cierra la bolsa ? ... Que la cierren ya, por Dios.



17.30 horas


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

9.286,90
-3,61 %


----------



## JKG (6 May 2010)

-22,17% en 2010 :-o


----------



## pharruquito_borrado (6 May 2010)

pero esto que es, pero esto que eeeees ¡¡


----------



## twetter (6 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Jojojo, perdemos los 10300... esto es un cachondeo.



y los 9200... si no al tiempo


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

Esto es serio y no por lo de hoy en concreto.


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

Yo creo sin tener ni idea de esto que lo de la bolsa lo pueden "arreglar" para quedar bien con la sociedad, unas cuantas medidas dictatoriales como prohibir cortos y algo más y ya esta, pero en el fondo esto simplemente es el reflejo de lo que se nos viene encima al pueblo llano.


----------



## Asturiano (6 May 2010)

Esto ya no hace gracia.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> A ver quien es el majo, Mulder, que osa hacerlo con la que está cayendo....



Creo que ya no caerá mucho más, aunque habría que esperar a que el mini-S&P llegue a 1148.

No se está moviendo mucho desde que lo he dicho.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Esto ya no es ninguna coña, caballeros. Cárpatos acaba de publicar que el bund-bono se nos ha ido a 162,6 pbs.
> 
> Esta mañana estaba a 145, y yo bromeaba diciendo que si la cosa seguía a este ritmo íbamos a pasar los 150 en el día de hoy.
> 
> ...



Pollastre ¿esta semana no se cerraba el rescate griego? Eso, con alguna declaración inesperada, podría dejarnos un poco de tiempo.


----------



## Mendrugo (6 May 2010)

IBEX directo al 9200

Se encuentra en la base del canal bajista.


----------



## pixuns (6 May 2010)

-3.80
9269.4:ouch:


----------



## candil (6 May 2010)

twetter dijo:


> y los 9200... si no al tiempo



Y los analistas diciendo por la tele que a partir de ahora la tendencia sería bajista pero manteniéndose entre los 9300 y 9800.


----------



## twetter (6 May 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Yo creo sin tener ni idea de esto que lo de la bolsa lo pueden "arreglar" para quedar bien con la sociedad, unas cuantas medidas dictatoriales como prohibir cortos y algo más y ya esta, pero en el fondo esto simplemente es el reflejo de lo que se nos viene encima al pueblo llano.[/QUOTE]
> 
> querras decir de lo que YA tenemos encima porque vaya telaaaa


----------



## Eddy (6 May 2010)

¿Alguien sabe lo que pasa en Italia? 

MIB 40 *-6%*


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Yo no soy amigo de decir gilipolleces alegremente en los foros... pero con el STOXX perdiendo soportes históricos y tal... y tomando en cuenta lo que está pasando en "los niños" (portugal, españa, grecia.... italia... UK?)

... yo me pregunto... 

... acaso no estarán descontando los mercados... la desaparición de la UME?


----------



## Urederra (6 May 2010)

Para un buen titular hace falta que caiga más de un 5% hoy....

¿ Podemos?


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

Trinchet se ha lucido hoy...


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

twetter dijo:


> Misterio dijo:
> 
> 
> > Yo creo sin tener ni idea de esto que lo de la bolsa lo pueden "arreglar" para quedar bien con la sociedad, unas cuantas medidas dictatoriales como prohibir cortos y algo más y ya esta, pero en el fondo esto simplemente es el reflejo de lo que se nos viene encima al pueblo llano.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que ya no caerá mucho más, aunque habría que esperar a que el mini-S&P llegue a 1148.
> 
> No se está moviendo mucho desde que lo he dicho.



En el ibex tengo apuntados los 9.250-300, pero no hay cojones estando el cierre aquí mismo.


----------



## candil (6 May 2010)

Eddy dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe lo que pasa en Italia?
> 
> MIB 40 *-6%*



Joder, se quieren cargar al sur de Europa.

Guerra entre Europa del Norte y Europa del Sur.


----------



## spheratu (6 May 2010)

Aqui hace falta Tonuel certificando la defunción.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Eddy dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe lo que pasa en Italia?
> 
> MIB 40 *-6%*



S&P le iba a rebajar rating


----------



## Urederra (6 May 2010)

El Popular pierde un 7%, y el BBVA más del 6,5%.

¿ Cuánta caida llevan los bancos acumulada estos días?


----------



## crisis? (6 May 2010)

Ha frenado 17:21 -3,32%


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Pollastre ¿esta semana no se cerraba el rescate griego? Eso, con alguna declaración inesperada, podría dejarnos un poco de tiempo.



Claca, el rescate griego es basura. Nada. Nothing. 

Y si lo sabemos tú y yo, créeme que los HF lo saben hace mucho, pero mucho más tiempo.

Empezaron parcheando un año (35M€). 
Se rieron en su cara.

Entonces ampliaron a los vencimientos a 3 años (135M€).
Perdimos más de un 10% en tres días de IBEX.

El mensaje es claro. El rescate es sólo una venda, un parche. Y ellos lo saben.

Grecia está técnicamente quebrada. Como lo está UK, Portugal, España y posiblemente Italia. 
Ni todos los fondos del FMI bastan para hacer un bailout de todo eso.
Y eso que el FMI ha hecho una ampliación de fondos recientemente.... por qué será.

Nada fíes al rescate de Grecia, porque todos saben ya que el borrico está enfermo, y nadie lo comprará en la feria de ganado, más que el tonto del pueblo.


----------



## Urederra (6 May 2010)

crisis? dijo:


> Ha frenado 17:21 -3,32%



Igual está cogiendo aire para el "sprint final"....


----------



## spheratu (6 May 2010)

Que ganas me está dando repsol....


----------



## cujo (6 May 2010)

SU PUTA MADRE.
Siento no tener nada mejor que decir.
me acabo de quedar sin esto:


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

El triunfador del día es Italia. (-6%)


----------



## Mendrugo (6 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Que ganas me está dando repsol....



Aún le queda hasta 15,80 ehhh


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

Epaaaaa... alguien metiendo la mano.

-2.72%


----------



## spheratu (6 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Aún le queda hasta 15,50 ehhh



Tu crees? mmmmm no se,me huelo rebote....


----------



## crisis? (6 May 2010)

-2,33 % alguien metiendo el brazo!!!


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Claca, el rescate griego es basura. Nada. Nothing.
> 
> Y si lo sabemos tú y yo, créeme que los HF lo saben hace mucho, pero mucho más tiempo.
> 
> ...



Precisamente, no me creo que las caídas sigan ahora con todo el ruido de fondo. Creo necesario dejar un poco de margen antes de seguir con el hostión.

En cualquier caso, coincido plenamente en que esto es gravísimo y de difícil, si la hay, solución.

PD: Ha rebotado dónde decía, 100 puntos, de momento, pero no había huevos.


----------



## tplink888 (6 May 2010)

Eddy dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe lo que pasa en Italia?
> 
> MIB 40 *-6%*



Mira , Portugal , es increible la grafica a las 15:00 y pico ienso:


-2,37% -165,40 puntos en el PSI de portugal :ouch:


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

crisis? dijo:


> -2,33 % alguien metiendo el brazo!!!



a duras penas +180 puntos en plena robasta... debe ser algún HF medianito... aún no estamos preparados para ver... 

....* la mano de Dios*.

(música de horror y pavor sonando de fondo)


----------



## Sir Nigga (6 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo no soy amigo de decir gilipolleces alegremente en los foros... acaso no estarán descontando los mercados... la desaparición de la UME?



Pues hoy ha hecho usted una excepción. Seriedad.


----------



## Dula (6 May 2010)

¿A qué hora se cierra la bolsa?


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

El SP se ha girado antes de llegar al 1155. A ver si en vez de mano va a ser manotazo.

Madre mía como esto siga bajando la vela semanal que nos vamos a marcar....


----------



## Tuttle (6 May 2010)

*JUEVES ROSA*


----------



## spheratu (6 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿A qué hora se cierra la bolsa?



en un par de minutos.


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> Pues hoy ha hecho usted una excepción. Seriedad.



Dios le oiga, hamijo (si acaso éste existiera) y ojalá haya dicho yo una gilipollez.

Empero, tengo la impresión de que no será la última vez que debatamos este particular.


----------



## mataresfacil (6 May 2010)

caballeros, les recuerdo que mañana es viernes.


----------



## JKG (6 May 2010)

UNICREDITO -10,16%, ING - 8, SG -8,43 (A las 17:18)


----------



## Sir Nigga (6 May 2010)

Si había cazagangas, hoy los han espantado. Interesante el rango diario hoy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Pánico total....

Mañana va a ser un día muy interesante.

Sobre el no rescate de los PIGS se notará mucho en el EUR/USD, mientras siga bajando es que se descuenta, el el momento contrario subiría con una violencia inusitada.


----------



## Mendrugo (6 May 2010)

Justo

Ibex rebota en la base del canal bajista.








Solo falta el S&P500 que pare en el 1150, para confirmar el final de este primer tramo bajista.


----------



## spheratu (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pánico total....
> 
> Mañana va a ser un día muy interesante.
> 
> Sobre el no rescate de los PIGS se notará mucho en el EUR/USD, mientras siga bajando es que se descuenta, el el momento contrario subiría con una violencia inusitada.



Conociendo la velocidad de reacción de Trichetín,queda mucha bajada.


----------



## ERB (6 May 2010)

Infobolsa -> Índices -> Internacionales


----------



## Halfredico (6 May 2010)

Madre mia, lo dejo hace poco mas de una hora perdiendo 0'60, y llego y me encuentro este descalabro... y sin que haya abierto la boca ZP. Yo mañana espero un repunte curioso, no veo esta bajada bestial 3 dias seguidos, sobre todo el descalabro de los bancos es acojonante. Como veis comprar BBVA ahora? es uno de los dos grandes bancos del pais, no esta tan enpufado en asuntos inmobilidarios como el Santander, y a medio plazo lo veo convertido en el lider indiscutible de este pais.


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 May 2010)

yunguevo 9300-9800.

Esto se va a los 8800, y gracias, porque ese es el suelo teórico que se está barajando desde el martes. Lo más seguro es que el IBEX acabe echando carbón en la caldera del volcán islandés ese, si llegamos a ese punto. Que seguro que llegamos con pocas paradas ya.

Lo peor, lo peor de verdad, es que aunque Portugal, Irlanda, UK e Italia consigan convencer a los mercados, España no lo conseguirá. Esto es un juego de sillas y uno se va a quedar fuera.

Y lo siento, pero las pantomimas de los políticos españoles no se las creen ni los mismos griegos, así que mucho menos los inversores de EE.UU., Alemania, Francia, Etc.

España tiene algo más que un problema financiero o de deuda, España tiene una bomba de relojería en seno mismo de su economía. Y cuando suban los tipos, que no hay mas narices, estallará de forma autónoma a la situación de los mercados.

Es un envite seguro apostar contra este país.

Y la culpa la tiene gentuza como Bono y todos los que han estado jugando al caciquismo y el pelotazo político, con infraestructuras a golpe de comisión y juegos de poder en las cajas de ahorros.

No me importa que un político sea corrupto, de verdad, pero que perjudique el interés público con su conducta me parece la peor clase de ignominia.

2 años para regular las Cajas sin éxito, en razón de los intereses de políticas regionales, es casi un chiste fuera de este país. Nadie se va a creer ni una palabra hasta que no cambie el sistema político de forma severa. Lo de Grecia es un accidente en comparación.

Las bromas de las autonomías no las entiende nadie fuera de España, simplemente parece lo que es, una reyerta de taifas políticas en vez de un estado federal sólido. Y en base a esta falta de cohesión en la política económica interna y la imposibilidad de atacar a las autonomías por separado, se va a tirar al bulto.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (6 May 2010)

Según comentan tanto ZP como la vice y el resto de la cúpula no piensan mover un dedo porque consideran que las bajadas de la bolsa no afectan a la economía real, ya que son un "juego en el que ganan y pierden los especuladores". En cuanto a la deuda, están satisfechos porque han colocado hoy una buena cantidad y el hecho de tener que pagar mas interes es "coyuntural" y por culpa de Grecia.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 May 2010)

!!! que barbaridad hoyga mir ustec !!! :8:


Hoy he estado todo el dia en la cama con un trancazo total, estaba largo desde ayer......... gracias a Dios cuando me he despertado lo peor habia pasado ya, espere un poco y logre cerrar los largos en beneficios 

Luego me puse corto pero entraba y salia, asi que me perdi el estiron final 

Para colmo de males me he quedado comprado en 9430............ como mañana no den un respiro lo llevo claro :


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Justo
> 
> Ibex rebota en la base del canal bajista.
> 
> ...



Ya lo he dicho, pero yo también creo que con este último pánico podemos asistir a un rebote importante. En el caso del ibex, ha recortado lo mismo que la última bajada con una temporalidad similar: 4 semanas de velas bajistas.

El pánico y que el asunto esté ya en boca de todos invitan, como mínimo, a cerrar cortos.

¿futuro owned? Puede ser


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, pero yo también creo que con este último pánico podemos asistir a un rebote importante. En el caso del ibex, ha recortado lo mismo que la última bajada con una temporalidad similar: 4 semanas de velas bajistas.
> 
> El pánico y que el asunto esté ya en boca de todos invitan, como mínimo, a cerrar cortos.
> 
> ¿futuro owned? Puede ser



Dios le oiga amigo :fiufiu: :fiufiu: me he quedado largo 8:


Mientras veia como se desplomaba el ibex un dia mas una idea me rondaba la cabeza y venia una y otra vez.......


.......

DISFRUTEN DE LO VOTADO


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 May 2010)

Nooo, a la economía real no le afecta para nada... solo a su credibilidad en panorama económico internacional. Minucias. Se empieza por una bolsa que parece un tiovivo, y un día, te encuentras que tu deuda pública ya no parece demasiado respaldada por una economía creíble y nadie la quiere si no es precisamente para especular con ella en los mercados de derivados. Y entonces descubres que la deuda pública es una chubprime.

Paradojas de la economía-real-que–es-la-que-me-gusta versus “economía del libre mercado” que es una conspiración, como todo el mundo sabe.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ya lo he dicho, pero yo también creo que con este último pánico podemos asistir a un rebote importante. En el caso del ibex, ha recortado lo mismo que la última bajada con una temporalidad similar: 4 semanas de velas bajistas.
> 
> El pánico y que el asunto esté ya en boca de todos invitan, como mínimo, a cerrar cortos.
> 
> ¿futuro owned? Puede ser



Mañana, en mi opinión, vamos a tener una buena espantada...

Ahora bien, si "la gente" cierra todos los cortos de golpe pues puede haber un subidón de aúpa.. peeeroo.... no tenemos credibilidad alguna!!!

Mañana tendré bien preparados los € para atizar lo que haga falta si es que quedan CFD en R4.


----------



## visaul (6 May 2010)

Halfredico dijo:


> Madre mia, lo dejo hace poco mas de una hora perdiendo 0'60, y llego y me encuentro este descalabro... y sin que haya abierto la boca ZP. Yo mañana espero un repunte curioso, no veo esta bajada bestial 3 dias seguidos, sobre todo el descalabro de los bancos es acojonante. Como veis comprar BBVA ahora? es uno de los dos grandes bancos del pais, no esta tan enpufado en asuntos inmobilidarios como el Santander, y a medio plazo lo veo convertido en el lider indiscutible de este pais.



Es tu dinero y haz lo que quieras pero mira un gráfico a cuanto ha estado el BBVA y veras que en marzo del 2009 valía unos cinco euros asi que le queda bajada, el fibo 66 me sale 7,57 y este es muy probable que lo toque y tal como esta el panorama lo más seguro es que todavía lo veas más bajo aunque al estar bajista va a tener unas subidas muy fuertes que luego no va a consolidar. 
Mi consejo es que esperes que vas a tener precios mejores aparte de que si vas a comprar a largo plazo espera por lo menos a que empezemos a ser alcistas aunque piierdas un poco es mejor tener la seguridad de que ganas con las acciones pero ya sabes la opinión válida es la tuya ya sea que ganes o pierdas.


----------



## spheratu (6 May 2010)

habrá rebote si alguien consigue lanzar un mensaje tranquilizador,y ese mensaje solo puede venir de europa. Monetización de la deuda,promesas de ayuda,que se yo....
Si no se lanza un mensaje de optimismo esto no va a rebotar,la pregunta es cuando lo van a lanzar.
Mañana? la semana que viene?....nunca?


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo sorprendentemente por poco.

- Han hecho un curioso movimiento a las 9 de venta muy fuerte y compra igualmente fuerte, supongo que la llegada al 50% famosa.

- Luego han estado mareando toda la mañana con compras y ventas pero el saldo comprador iba creciendo.

- A las 15 han comprado un paquete mediano al alza pero luego han empezado a vender con cierta fuerza alcanzando el máximo vendendor a las 17:15 aproximadamente y en ese momento se han puesto compradores de nuevo.

- En subasta han vendido dos paquetes normalitos.

Parece que mañana esperan gap a la baja pero me llama mucho la atención el que hoy no hayan vendido con la misma saña que otros días, tal vez esperen un mínimo que ya está muy cerca.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (6 May 2010)




----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

El EUR USD min de hoy 1,2654... rebotaremos en el 1,25 y con el las bolsas?

A este ritmo llegamos mañana seguro y se ajusta a lo que dice Mulder.


----------



## Stuyvesant (6 May 2010)

Francamente, la alternativa de votar a unos monaguillos afiliados a sectas religiosas, homófobos, que están contra la contracepción y que se apuntaban a cualquier iniciativa de los neocon americanos no es precisamente una elección.

Entre ir a misa y que me toquen la bragueta o que me toquen el bolsillo, francamente no veo mucha diferencia.

Algunos han disfruta lo votado y bien que se lo merecen. Lo que no quita que ambos bandos sean unos inútiles en términos de política de estado.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El EUR USD min de hoy 1,2654... rebotaremos en el 1,25 y con el las bolsas?
> 
> A este ritmo llegamos mañana seguro y se ajusta a lo que dice Mulder.



No me voy a pelear por un día o dos o cien puntos cuando hablamos de un señor rebote. Me cuadra perfectamente lo que propones.

Por cierto, ¿cómo llegas al 1.25? ¿Pérdida del canal bajista?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> No me voy a pelear por un día o dos o cien puntos cuando hablamos de un señor rebote. Me cuadra perfectamente lo que propones.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo llegas al 1.25? ¿Pérdida del canal bajista?



No es por técnico, es por fundamentales... (incremento de masa monetaria por rescates)


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No es por técnico, es por fundamentales... (incremento de masa monetaria por rescates)



Pues mírate esto. Lo he hecho rápido porque ahora no tengo tiempo de cargar gráficos, pero a ojo se ve lo que quiero decir:







Yo lo esperaba entre el 1.26-.25. Estamos muy cerca.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Un apunte para que os hagáis una idea de lo que queda de recorrido en caídas si llegamos a la situación griega:

National Bank of Greece (ADR): NYSE:NBG quotes & news - Google Finance

Está muy cerca de los mínimos de Marzo 2009, a pesar de ser más grave la situación actual, de momento no intenta romperlos.

El ADR del BSCH:

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR): NYSE:STD quotes & news - Google Finance

Tiene el mínimo también en marzo 2009, sin embargo le queda un 50% de caída para acercarse... y está en mínimo anual...

En mi opinión no creo que se rompa la tendencia bajista del Ibex (al menos en SAN que pesa bastante en él...)


----------



## fmc (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> No me voy a pelear por un día o dos o cien puntos cuando hablamos de un señor rebote. Me cuadra perfectamente lo que propones.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿cómo llegas al 1.25? ¿Pérdida del canal bajista?



En 1.25 rebotó dos veces en 2008 y otras dos en 2009


----------



## Tuttle (6 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> En 1.25 rebotó dos veces en 2008 y otras dos en 2009



La crisis europea tiene que afectar seriamente a los norteamericanos y su raquítica y dudosa recuperación. Habrá que ver que pasa.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> En 1.25 rebotó dos veces en 2008 y otras dos en 2009



Cierto... todo apunta en esa dirección, entonces


----------



## fmc (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Cierto... todo apunta en esa dirección, entonces



La gráfica, que no la he puesto antes...


----------



## fmc (6 May 2010)

Incluso, si me apuras, lo tocó cuatro veces más entre 2005 y 2007.... lo mismo es la "paridad" que toman de referencia los cocos....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Menudo final de sesión... 

A ver si os subo un recuento, pero creo que estamos en la subonda3 de 3 de C
(las ondas 3 siempre son las más fuertes, así que no me extraña que esté pasando lo que está pasando...), creo que le falta un poco para acabar, después un rebote más o menos importante, seguir bajando un buen tramo más y entonces si que habrá un señor rebote... si lo comparamos con el timming de Mulder, sería continuar con la tendencia bajista (acabar la onda3) hasta junio, rebotar (onda4) hasta julio, y reanudar la tendencia bajista (onda5) hasta diciembre... 

Saludos...

PD: Por cierto, en el Konkorde, me da que las manos fuertes han vendido mucho hoy...


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Menudo final de sesión...
> 
> A ver si os subo un recuento, pero creo que estamos en la subonda3 de 3 de C
> (las ondas 3 siempre son las más fuertes, así que no me extraña que esté pasando lo que está pasando...), creo que le falta un poco para acabar, después un rebote más o menos importante, seguir bajando un buen tramo más y entonces si que habrá un señor rebote... si lo comparamos con el timming de Mulder, sería continuar con la tendencia bajista (acabar la onda3) hasta junio, rebotar (onda4) hasta julio, y reanudar la tendencia bajista (onda5) hasta diciembre...
> ...



El Koncorde te da ventas de manos fuertes básicamente porque hoy hemos tenido menos volumen que ayer, que fue un día bastante excepcional.

Repetimos el patrón de hace unos días: el primer día de bajada los leoncios no acompañaron "demasiado", y el segundo se ensañaron de verdad.

Posiblemente mañana no paremos de caer y vayamos a buscar el 61.8% de corrección de toda la subida. Aunque lo parezca tampoco es mucho... -500pts es el marcador habitual estos días.

Además, siendo viernes, les dejan a los políticos todo el fin de semana para inventar una excusa con la que justificar el rebotón.

De momento, los usanos siguen despeñándose....


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

¡Que nos leen, señores, que nos leen! Calopez no paga lo suficiente (y el Botas menos, que sólo entra en este hilo, el muy cabrón).

Por cierto, a mí me salen como soportes bestias en los índices serios:

SP500: 1.148

DOW: 10.740

DAX: 5.896 

Estos tres tienen una estructura muy similar y parecen en cierto modo sincronizados. Por el momento han aguantado en sus soportes.


----------



## chudire (6 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta las 12 vas a seguir con el trasero apretado
> 
> Por si te sirve de consuelo conocer la hora



Lo has clavao!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Mi predicción del 8 de febrero:







Como lo veo hoy:







Saludos...


----------



## twetter (6 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! que barbaridad hoyga mir ustec !!! :8:
> 
> 
> Hoy he estado todo el dia en la cama con un trancazo total, estaba largo desde ayer......... gracias a Dios cuando me he despertado lo peor habia pasado ya, espere un poco y logre cerrar los largos en beneficios
> ...




jur, lo tuyo no tiene remedio, algunos no aprende ni a jostias 

sin acritud que conste, le leo con interes siempre


----------



## carloszorro (6 May 2010)

Ya avisé hace tiempo que LCASC era uno de los que mas claras tenía las ideas


----------



## pollastre (6 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> !!! que barbaridad hoyga mir ustec !!! :8:
> 
> 
> Hoy he estado todo el dia en la cama con un trancazo total, estaba largo desde ayer......... gracias a Dios cuando me he despertado lo peor habia pasado ya, espere un poco y logre cerrar los largos en beneficios
> ...



Joder zuloman... pues macho, más valdría que te hubieras quedado en la cama... IGMarkets marca ahora mismo 9,310 fuera de merado, y la tendencia es de momento bajista (aún más...)

un gap tempranero en contra de más de 100 puntos debe ser peor que hacer un camino de Santiago en tacones...


----------



## Biel-cat (6 May 2010)

Cómo sacar dinero del estado

bueno, tengo una duda/respuesta,posiblement sea una idea demasaso sencilla e ineficaz, por eso lo comento.
Si tenemos ganas de tener dinero en otro Estado, acaso no serviría comprar ,por ejemplo , acciones del deustche bank, pedirlas físicamente en mi banco habitual de mi ciudad. Y a partir de aquí viajar en el pais que yo quiera y descambiarlo por los euros no hispanicos (en perpiñán, por ejemplo). De este modo puedo tener acciones-valor que he comprado desde mi casita. Con todo esto no consigo liquidez inmediata (tipo colchón) pero si que consigo tener una inversión que pueda canviar por toda Europa.Tieno lógica o es un estupidez? gracias.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Me encantan tus recuentos, LCASC. Uno se pone especialmente palote viendo el posible objetivo final de todo el movimiento.

Como de Elliot ando muy pez, ¿la 3 de B se estructura en 5 subondas? Entiendo que faltaría todavía un recorte por debajo de los mínimos actuales tras un rebote de cierto nivel, sin ser nada exagerado, claro. 

PD: Ahora sí que USA pierde soportes importantes.


----------



## Desencantado (6 May 2010)

Gotterdamerung dijo:


>



Perdone que corrija, Sr. Gotterdamerung, pero mucho mejor así:


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Un indicador de lo más valioso nos dice que, pese a que estamos cerca del rebote, todavía queda un poco de dolor hasta dejarlo literalmente debajo de un puente.


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Un indicador de lo más valioso nos dice que, pese a que estamos cerca del rebote, todavía queda un poco de dolor hasta dejarlo literalmente debajo de un puente.



Ese indicador es el indicador HL, ¿no?

El arma secreta del hilo. 

Edit: Pues sí que está mal USA, sí parece que le podré sacar algo al corto in-extremis 9380...

Me temo que vamos al 61.8% de cabeza... a ver quien tiene cojones de ponerse largo cuando lo alcancemos, que fijo que es mañana a última hora... como si lo viera.

EDIT2: USA en caída libre. 1138 y no se ve suelo. :8:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Ya avisé hace tiempo que LCASC era uno de los que mas claras tenía las ideas



ehhh (siempre quise poner esta carita...)



Claca dijo:


> Me encantan tus recuentos, LCASC. Uno se pone especialmente palote viendo el posible objetivo final de todo el movimiento.
> 
> Como de Elliot ando muy pez, ¿la 3 de B se estructura en 5 subondas? Entiendo que faltaría todavía un recorte por debajo de los mínimos actuales tras un rebote de cierto nivel, sin ser nada exagerado, claro.
> 
> PD: Ahora sí que USA pierde soportes importantes.



Te refieres a la 3 de C? Digamos que todos los impulsos son en 5 ondas y todos los retrocesos en 3. Si la OndaC es un impulso (bajista) vendrá en 5 subondas, la 1-3-5 serán impulsivas (a su vez se subdividen en 5) y la 2-4 son retrocesos (normalmente en estructuras a-b-c)

Ejemplo: OndaC 1-2-3-4-5
La 1 se subdivide en 1-2-3-4-5
La 2 en a-b-c
La 3 en 1-2-*3*-4-5 (ahí es donde creo que estamos)
La 4 en a-b-c (pero siempre diferente en forma y/o estructura a la 2
La 5 en 1-2-3-4-5

A su vez cada 1-3 o 5 que he puesto se vuelve a subdividir en subsubondas y hasta el grado que tu quieras...

Saludos...

PD: A parte, la onda2 NUNCA puede retroceder a la onda1, la onda3 NUNCA es la más corta de las impulsivas (1-3 o 5) y la onda4 NUNCA puede entrar en territorio de la onda1.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Pepón lo han secuestrado


----------



## twetter (6 May 2010)

estais viendo los futuros y sp?¿?

el mercado cerrado y sigue la fiesta


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

Se esta poniendo el S&P a punto de caramelo para la mano de dios.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Bueno chavales

Unos largos mañana por la mañana en el SAN?

XDDDDDDDD

Menuda hostia fina se están pegando los USA:..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Puf como gacelearon al personal ayer... y esta mañana...

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## k-listo (6 May 2010)

Hola a todos, os leo "en diferido", acabo de llegar y empiezo a leer desde la mañana y sabiendo el resultado...., hoy, no me puedo aguantar, he empezado a leer y , me vengo hasta aqui, al final,para felicitar a todos,por vuestras aportaciones y por lo que sabeís, los que no sabeís/mos tanto por hacernoslo pasar bien, jodé que graciosos sois y especialmente a Mulder por que ademas de todo lo anterior acierta un huevo y además tiene METODO, lo que lo convierte en un experto mas, cualificado, que ya es...por que hay que reconocer que sabeis un huevo....gracias de verdad y mi reconocimiento (me quito la gorra ante todos vosotros)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

k-listo dijo:


> Hola a todos, os leo "en diferido", acabo de llegar y empiezo a leer desde la mañana y sabiendo el resultado...., hoy, no me puedo aguantar, he empezado a leer y , me vengo hasta aqui, al final,para felicitar a todos,por vuestras aportaciones y por lo que sabeís, los que no sabeís/mos tanto por hacernoslo pasar bien, jodé que graciosos sois y especialmente a Mulder por que ademas de todo lo anterior acierta un huevo y además tiene METODO, lo que lo convierte en un experto mas, cualificado, que ya es...por que hay que reconocer que sabeis un huevo....gracias de verdad y mi reconocimiento (me quito la gorra ante todos vosotros)



Gracias caballero pero no olvide marcar la casilla en su declaración a favor de cáritas ya que solemos utilizar sus servicios...

Para cualquier otro donativo contacte con luca_cadalora@caritas.es


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ese indicador es el indicador HL, ¿no?
> 
> El arma secreta del hilo.
> 
> ...



Correcto. Ya casi no entro en el blog de Kujire porque me duele leer la sección de comentarios. Y eso que el blog es buenísimo.



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> ehhh (siempre quise poner esta carita...)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí, quería decir la C, me he colado. Con la explicación me queda clarísimo. Muchas gracias. 

Lo de la onda4 tela, quiere decir que tras el castañazo, no superearemos los mínimos de febrero :8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> LUCA, al ritmo que lleva el euro de bajada, antes del 15 de mayo está en 1,25 como vaticinabas.
> Está pasando del 1,28 al 1,26 en un sólo día.



No se lo diga a nadie, que quede entre nosotros....

Va a llegar HOY....


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

quien se haya dejado unos largos puestos y sin stops mejor que no mire la pantalla de su operador broker...


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

Sólo quería saludar y comentaros que el gap del Ibex para mañana ya está por debajo de -200


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Correcto. Ya casi no entro en el blog de Kujire porque me duele leer la sección de comentarios. Y eso que el blog es buenísimo.



Son una pareja cómica excepcional, según el indicador yo creo que para mañana toca: El SAN baja una cifra de dos dígitos, increíblemente el resto del IBEX se queda igual o sube... 

Madre mía, como no se quite los largos de encima el SP acaba por debajo de los 1000. El contado ha perdido el 1130!! Ara si que me he hecho caquita. :8:

Esto es antológico. Y Tonuel sin aparecer. Violines! Queremos Violines!


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Voy a autocitarme para recordar algo a los que vienen nuevos:



Claca dijo:


> Es 2008 total, la época en que los gaps se comían plusvalías de meses. En esos tiempos, cuando los jóvenes inversores se portaban mal y dejaban las posiciones abiertas hasta tarde, sus brokers les asustaban subiendo garantías "_que vendrá el monstruo del gap, aquel que devora cortos y largos por igual, aquel que te va a petar el ojal_".



Dejar una posición abierta sin margen, NO es buena idea con esta volatilidad.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

SUCKS!!

(DP echale un vistazo)

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## jam14 (6 May 2010)

Dow 10,600.43 -267.69 -2.46% 

Nasdaq 2,321.79 -80.50 -3.35% 

S&P 500 1,132.24 -33.63 -2.88%


----------



## luisfernando (6 May 2010)

Teneis que aprovechar oportunidades Históricas.

Despues, cuando baje demasiado la bolsa, tened cuidado y saliros antes del Debacle.

Me imagino que el Debacle de España tardara más, porque 1º Está Portugal.

Cuando quiebre Portugal estad atentos que nos toca a nosotros.


----------



## luisfernando (6 May 2010)

Por cierto, Adios: € & $


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc.: NASDAQ:CYCC quotes & news - Google Finance


glups....


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Lo del sp no es corrección... , es liquidación


----------



## NosTrasladamus (6 May 2010)

¿Cómo van los amigous de la Calle del Muro (Wall Street)?


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

Enjoy Mad Max day!


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sólo quería saludar y comentaros que el gap del Ibex para mañana ya está por debajo de -200



-350 y bajando.

:::::::abajo:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

NosTrasladamus dijo:


> ¿Cómo van los amigous de la Calle del Muro (Wall Street)?



Se van por el barranquillo... 1100 el S&P

<object style="height: 344px; width: 425px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/joVUEtcr3uE"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/joVUEtcr3uE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="425" height="344"></object>


Para los que lo conocimos... HL RIP :ouch:


----------



## fmc (6 May 2010)

¿qué ha pasado????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Acabo de leer lo de hl y tengo escalofríos...


----------



## DeCafeina (6 May 2010)

Lo que está pasando en USA es increible. ¿Quién de vosotros ha sido?.

Venga, ya en serio. ¿Alguna idea de lo que está pasando?


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sólo quería saludar y comentaros que el gap del Ibex para mañana ya está por debajo de -200





R3v3nANT dijo:


> -350 y bajando.
> 
> :::::::abajo:




-450.

Rico Heredero busca local de Cáritas más cercano.

Edit: Ha llegado a -600

Hay subastas en stoxx y S&P LOL!!!!!


El dólar a 1.255


----------



## P05 (6 May 2010)

El Dow Jones cae mas de un 8% y acaba de perder los 10.000 :8:


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Acabo de leer lo de hl y tengo escalofríos...



Calma que iba muy al límite, seguro que muchas garantías le saltaron enseguida.

Joder, menudo petardazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Pánico total!!!!!!!!!!!

Hemos llegado al 1,25 eur/usd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

SP 1065... esto no puede ser verdad!!!

Ibex pierde los 8800!!!


----------



## DeCafeina (6 May 2010)

P05 dijo:


> El Dow Jones cae mas de un 8% y acaba de perder los 10.000 :8:



Juro que he visto volar como 400 puntos en 60 segundos.


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

Pero que cojones es esto??????????


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Dios!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Diegales (6 May 2010)

Dios mio, pero que esta pasando!!! 

Prometo que yo no he sido, que estoy en la otra costa.


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2010)

que coño esta pasando tioS??? acabo de llegar a casa y veo el dow con 800 y pico pabajo..


----------



## destr0 (6 May 2010)

Que ha pasado? ha quebrado ya los gusanos????


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Super-rebote!!!!! :: 1065-1093


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

Los saltos son acojonantes, acabo de ver pasar el S&P de 1075 a 1090 de un golpe madre mía


----------



## rafaxl (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Super-rebote!!!!! ::



y que lo digas 200 points


----------



## P05 (6 May 2010)

Si cae un 10% se supone que se suspende la sesion para el resto del dia. Si ocurriese antes de las 14:00 hora de Nueva York se suspenderia durante una hora o algo asi creo.

Minimo de hace 5 minutos 9867,58 y es mas de un 10%. No veo que se mueva el Dow en Bigcharts, pero si en cfd's. Estara suspendida la sesion?


----------



## El_Presi (6 May 2010)

la mano de Dios ha vuelto


----------



## Kaprak63 (6 May 2010)

P05 dijo:


> El Dow Jones cae mas de un 8% y acaba de perder los 10.000 :8:



Joooooooooodddeeeerrrr, la que está liando Zapatero.inocho: :8:

Saludos.


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Super-rebote!!!!! :: 1065-1093



No nos dejan jugar. Pero casi mejor que pase con el mercado cerrado....

Pero... y mañana en la apertura?

Está a punto de saberme mal haberme quedado corto.


----------



## Kaprak63 (6 May 2010)

El_Presi dijo:


> la mano de Dios ha vuelto



A ver si descansa al 7º día. 

Saludos.


----------



## DeCafeina (6 May 2010)

El_Presi dijo:


> la mano de Dios ha vuelto



¿Para repartir ostias como panes, tal vez?


----------



## Diegales (6 May 2010)

Parece que rebota fuerte. Aun asi, esta en rojo mas de un 6%


----------



## Tuttle (6 May 2010)

Joder, están caidas yahoo y google finance.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Esto es histórico señores

Mañana cortos a mercado a lo que sea.... con todo nuestro dinero...


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

¿Alguien sabe qué ha pasado?


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

Range 
1,065.79 - 1,167.57

Ciencia ficción.

En Intereconomía dicen que todo es por un rumor que dice que los mercados europeos solo los estan sosteniendo los bancos.


----------



## Tuttle (6 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe qué ha pasado?



Ni puñetera, no me tira ni bloomberg.


----------



## Diegales (6 May 2010)

Yo lo voy siguiendo en directo por aqui: 

S&P 500 Index Streaming Chart | S&P 500 Index Real Time Chart


----------



## Jackie (6 May 2010)

¿Cambiando a oro? 

Dow	10,416.86	-451.26	-4.15%
Chart for Dow
Nasdaq	2,309.34	-92.95	-3.87%
Chart for Nasdaq
S&P 500	1,116.23	-49.64	-4.26%
Chart for S&P 500
10 Yr Bond(%)	3.39%	-1.60
Chart for 10 Yr Bond(%)
Oil	76.26	-3.71	-4.64%
Chart for Oil
Gold	1,197.20	+22.60	+1.92%


----------



## Tuttle (6 May 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Range
> 1,065.79 - 1,167.57
> 
> Ciencia ficción.
> ...



¿Y eso es un rumor? Creí que era una verdad asumida


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

voy a ponerme un cubata y fumarme un cigarro que me tiemblan las manos...


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Range
> 1,065.79 - 1,167.57
> 
> Ciencia ficción.
> ...




En pocas palabras que no hay liquidez en Europa es lo que han venido a decir.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

Tuttle dijo:


> Ni puñetera, no me tira ni bloomberg.



No chuta la web


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)




----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

El mega rebote justo ha coincidido con los 1,25

Señores esto es gravísimo preparen los latunes, ORO y armas pero de verdad.


----------



## Kaprak63 (6 May 2010)

> Iniciado por Misterio
> Range
> 1,065.79 - 1,167.57
> 
> ...



¿Y ahora se dan cuenta?

Si es que hay que ser retarded.

S2.


----------



## spheratu (6 May 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> En pocas palabras que no hay liquidez en Europa es lo que han venido a decir.



Ah pero la ha habido algúna vez?
Mañana el ibex va a verselas con el 8800,a ver que pasa


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

El Ibex de seguir así perderá los 9000 en apertura.


----------



## Tuttle (6 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Ah pero la ha habido algúna vez?
> Mañana el ibex va a verselas con el 8800,a ver que pasa



¿Sabeis si las terrazas están llenas? ::


----------



## creative (6 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> El Ibex de seguir así perderá los 9000 en apertura.



9000?? donde hay que firmas


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Dios esto es el crack del 29 creo que lo voy a vender todo y comprar oro


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2010)

Esto lo acabo de leer en un foro:

he leído en otro foro que un hedge fun se he debido liar con el EURO, un fallo técnico o algo así, y han saltado todos a vender de golpe.
Ahora recupera con fuerza y el DOW está casi en 10500


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Van a cerrar la bolsa seguro os recomiendo vender


----------



## Interesado (6 May 2010)

Iba a comprar oro mediante un ETF... pero a ver de que me va a servir el papel! 



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Van a cerrar la bolsa seguro os recomiendo vender



Y aunque no la cerrasen!



Wataru_ dijo:


> Esto lo acabo de leer en un foro:
> 
> he leído en otro foro que un hedge fun se he debido liar con el EURO, un fallo técnico o algo así, y han saltado todos a vender de golpe.
> Ahora recupera con fuerza y el DOW está casi en 10500



Un globo sonda en toda regla.


----------



## JKG (6 May 2010)

Yo había dado ya el día por liquidado y resulta que sólo habíamos visto un aperitivo...


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

A mi no me peguéis  que yo solo digo el porque del petardazo.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (6 May 2010)

P05 dijo:


> El Dow Jones cae mas de un 8% y acaba de perder los 10.000 :8:



:ouch: la-ma-dre-que-me-parió....

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Stocks-extend-plunge-on-apf-892184148.html?x=0


> Stocks extend plunge on concerns about Greece
> Stocks tumble anew on concerns Greece bailout won't stem losses; jobless claims disappoint
> Stephen Bernard, AP Business Writer, On Thursday May 6, 2010, 2:38 pm
> 
> ...



Por cierto: Trichet aguanta sin usar la "opción nuclear" (que el propio BCE compre la deuda) )



> ECB Withholds 'Nuclear Option'
> By TERENCE ROTH and GEOFFREY T. SMITH
> 
> FRANKFURT—The European Central Bank's monetary council withheld its strongest weapon for stopping the Greek debt crisis from spreading to weaker euro-zone financial markets, but ECB watchers don't rule out a later deployment.
> ...



Go Greeks GO!!!!


----------



## Tuttle (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dios esto es el crack del 29 creo que lo voy a vender todo y comprar oro



Pues como que no es muy buen momento. 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Dow 10,352.47 -515.65 (-4.74%) 
S&P 500 1,121.80 -44.07 (-3.78%) 
Nasdaq 2,312.74 


no se me ha caído lo veo en tiemp real


----------



## gamba (6 May 2010)

Sólo quiero decir:

YO ESTUVE AQUí

Si alguien tiene ONO/Imagenio etc. que ponga algún canal tipo Bloomberg/CNBC, todos chillando y asustados...


----------



## judas iskariote (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dios esto es el crack del 29 creo que lo voy a vender todo y comprar oro




Tio, por lo que leo, te veo bastante cabal y nada mad-maxista.

Me estas asustando...

como me quede sin los 3000 euros que me quedan en la cuenta::


----------



## creative (6 May 2010)

Vamos a lo importante, la liga quien la va a ganar el barsa o el madrid


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Tuttle dijo:


> Pues como que no es muy buen momento. 8:



Es verdad, mejor a esperar que suba todo mañana no?

:XX:


----------



## DeCafeina (6 May 2010)

creative dijo:


> Vamos a lo importante, la liga quien la va a ganar el barsa o el madrid



Si esto sigue así, la van a perder los dos.


----------



## Misterio (6 May 2010)

Venga que todavía Dios lo deja en verde


----------



## Tuttle (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es verdad, mejor a esperar que suba todo mañana no?
> 
> :XX:



La crisis es de naturaleza deflacionaria, si quiebran los bancos y los hedges no va a haber tela para comprar oro, y las cosas se seguirán comprando con cash.


----------



## Claca (6 May 2010)

Quién haya comprado en el momento álgido de pánico se ha forrado. Claro que eso quiere decir que alguien ha perdido MUCHO dinero.

Es una locura.

Me largo a hacer deporte.


----------



## P05 (6 May 2010)

Aqui salen los limites de caida del Dow Jones:

Si cae un 10% o 1050 puntos antes de las 14:00 se suspende la sesion 1 hora.
Si cae un 10% o 1050 puntos entre las 14:00 y las 14:30 se suspende la sesion media hora.
Y si cae un 10% despues de las 14:30 no se suspende la sesion

NYSE, New York Stock Exchange > About Us > News & Events > Media Resources > Media Resources

El minimo de hoy ha sido una caida del 9,2% asi que hemos andado cerca...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Van a venir muchos más pánicos ahora si que veo el ibex en 3000 y creo que me quedo corto


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Clandestinamente desde el curro
Me he enterado por Intereconomía.
Estoy eufórico.Y corto
Chao ,no sea que me pillen


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

Ahí vamos otra vez.... BANZAI!


----------



## visaul (6 May 2010)

Luca, Aleph acaba de escribir ahora mismo que el siguiente ataque a los 6000 directo.


----------



## Antiparras (6 May 2010)

Jooooooder , salgo un momento a comprar unos cartones de tabaco y se derrumba el chiringo, pero que ha pasao, están atacando ARPANET?


----------



## luisfernando (6 May 2010)

3000! Os lo aviséeeee!!!!


----------



## mercenario (6 May 2010)

bua, que locura, nunca había visto nada así, los bandazos que da son brutales, da igual para arriba que para abajo, con esta volatilidad es imposible que a alguien le aguanten los stops. 
Y a ver quien se atreve a quedarse comprado o vendido para mañana...porque queda poca sesión.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Primer tramo: 1167-1065 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting**************1167-1065******end_of_the_skype_highlighting 102puntos
Rebote: 1065-1130 65puntos
Segundo tramo: 1130-1112 Por ahora 18puntos

El que no entienda mucho de bolsa o vaya a operar sin stops que se abstenga...

Saludos...


----------



## luisfernando (6 May 2010)

La operación es para Destruir a España. Así de sencillo.

EEUU no se esta jugando nada, pero los futuros de España apuntan a que mañana puede ser un Día Espantoso.

Me voy a leer un Manual de Fabricación de Bombas...


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

Luca pégame tu tiempo real porfa, el de RBS se ha quedado frito a las 20.44 


Dios! Nunca debí dejar de fumar xDDD


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Cuidado que viene la marea roja de nuevo


----------



## Kaprak63 (6 May 2010)

¿Pero dónde coños está Tonuel? 

*TONUUUUUEEEEEEEEL, CAGO EN D....* 

¿Y esa certificacion, joder?

Saludos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

Dow 10,448.60 -419.52 (-3.86%) 
S&P 500 1,113.26 -52.61 (-4.51%) 
Nasdaq 2,289.68 -112.61 (-4.69%)


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (6 May 2010)

la que está liando ZP para ocultar la derrota del barca en la champions:S:´´(


----------



## aksarben (6 May 2010)

Rango de AAPL hoy: 199.25 - 258.25

¡Pero esto qué es! xD

Y yo malito en la cama, como zuloman...


----------



## Samuel_five (6 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> La operación es para Destruir a España. Así de sencillo.
> 
> EEUU no se esta jugando nada, pero los futuros de España apuntan a que mañana puede ser un Día Espantoso.
> 
> Me voy a leer un Manual de Fabricación de Bombas...



Lo dirás en broma ¿no?

¿tú crees que miles de personas se van a arruinar para atacar a un país? No digas mucho esas cosas porque luego hay gente que se lo cree


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Kaprak63 dijo:


> ¿Pero dónde coños está Tonuel?
> 
> *TONUUUUUEEEEEEEEL, CAGO EN D....*
> 
> ...



Y mira que tiene un certificado especial para estos momentos...y que sólo se usó una vez


----------



## Wataru_ (6 May 2010)

Samuel_five dijo:


> Lo dirás en broma ¿no?
> 
> ¿tú crees que miles de personas se van a arruinar para atacar a un país? No digas mucho esas cosas porque luego hay gente que se lo cree



Estos días de exaltación se nos llena el hilo de gente que no sabe soportar la presión y enseguida se ponen histéricos.

CALMA. Como dirían los chinitos, esto es una oportunidad...

Un saludo


----------



## luisfernando (6 May 2010)

ORO a 1200!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A España no, como sigan así ,nos van a destruir a todos!!!

Jajaja, que va, todos los días sigo el Hilo, desde que existía el 1º Habeis visto el IBEX 35 y no lo cambiaran...

Pero me gusta participar cuando la bolsa cae, al menos para avisaros.

Grecia 1º Portugal 2º , España 3º.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Hubo una caida peor que la del 29, fue la del 87

pues bien

El mayor susto desde el crack del 87

Viaje de ida y vuelta al infierno en Wall Street: el Dow Jones llega a caer un 9% - 6/05/10 - 2122108 - elEconomista.es


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Hoy hay sesión especial Gabinete de crisis en la casa de campo...

Saludos...


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

Quién se esté fumando los brotes verdes..... QUÉ LO PASE YA!


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

A los pepones los han arrollado un tren, directamente


----------



## luisfernando (6 May 2010)

El Banco Central de Portugal recomienda más medidas de austeridad 
21:37

El gobernador del Banco de Portugal y vicepresidente electo del Banco Central Europeo, Vitor Constancio, recomendó hoy la adopción de medidas de austeridad adicionales al Programa de Estabilidad y Crecimiento (PEC) del Gobierno luso.

"Portugal tiene que considerar tomar medidas que refuercen el PEC, ya que la situación ha evolucionado y no podemos ignorar estas señales", apuntó Constancio.

El gobernador del Banco de Portugal declaró que "encontraría normal" que el Ejecutivo del socialista José Sócrates anunciase el retraso de las grandes infraestructuras públicas, como el tren de alta velocidad y el futuro aeropuerto de Lisboa, pues "es necesario reforzar el PEC" y "reducir más el déficit".


Portugal QUIEBRA!!!!


----------



## kokaine (6 May 2010)

Puff acabo de llegar del cine de ver IRONMAN 2 y con la euforia de la peli(que esta muy entretenida) y diossss lo que me veo aki......

Se ha liado parda.

Menos mal que decidi quedarme fuera del mercado una temporada porque esta tan peligroso que de ganar una fortuna o perderla es cuestion de segundos (literalmente).

Lo que esta claro es que mañana se avecina un dia gordo muy gordo, me parece que vamos a hacer caida anual..

Ahora mismo veo que estan metiendo mano los cuidadores en plan bestial,,, y en cuanto se despistan los futuros del stoxx te bajan 20 puntos como si nada y otra vez mano y para arriba..

Me da miedo pensar en los que vayan largos para mañana; me veo una gap a la baja bestial que va a hacer saltar por los aires stops, garantias y todo lo que haya por delante.


----------



## mercenario (6 May 2010)

hoy habrá dos tipos de personas saliendo de sus trabajos en wall street, unos con sus cosas en una caja camino de cáritas y otros liándose cigarros con billetes de 1000 camino del concesionario ferrari más cercano.


----------



## kokaine (6 May 2010)

Atencion al VIX:

http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?c=$VIX,uu[h,a


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

Tonuel, we're waiting for your seal of approval :Aplauso:


----------



## kokaine (6 May 2010)

PAra mi que ese super rebote seguro que a sido por cierre automatico de mogollon de posiciones cortas y un poquito de la mano de dios.

Asi que esto no ha acabo, quizas hemos asistido al pistoletazo de salida.

Mulder, me temo que tu pronostico de guano se ha adelantado un poco, pero ya estas con nosotros.


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Cuidado con el teclado

Interstitial - Noticia

Madrid.- El miedo al contagio de la crisis griega ha llegado ya a Estados Unidos. El principal indicador bursátil de Wall Street, el Dow Jones, ha llegado a caer más de un 9% -casi 1.000 puntos- durante unos breves minutos, azuzado también por un 'error ortográfico'.

Poco después, el índice (-337.67 / -3.11%) rebotó y moderó su caída al 5% con continuos movimientos bruscos.

*Un posible culpable para esa caída tan aguda en tan poco tiempo puede haber sido un error ortográfico en el que un 'trader' -agente de Bolsa- introdujo una 'b' de 'billion' -miles de millones- en lugar de una 'm' -millones- en una operación*


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Madre mia, vuelvo de dar un paseo largo y me encuentro con esto, el GRAN GUANO.

Menos mal que estaba fuera del mercado, solo me pesa habermelo pérdido y no digo de estar dentro aprovechándolo sino de verlo en vivo y en directo.

Mañana o tenemos un REBOTÓN impresionante o volveremos a caer hasta el ABISMO y más allá, no habrán medias tintas y yo creo que estaré fuera del mercado, puede suceder cualquier cosa mañana.

A analizar...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (6 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuidado con el teclado
> 
> 
> *Un posible culpable para esa caída tan aguda en tan poco tiempo puede haber sido un error ortográfico en el que un 'trader' -agente de Bolsa- introdujo una 'b' de 'billion' -miles de millones- en lugar de una 'm' -millones- en una operación*



Pues si esto se confirma mañana rebotazo. Mulder, saca la bola de cristal y cuenta que va a pasar..


----------



## mercenario (6 May 2010)

....pintan


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Pues si esto se confirma mañana rebotazo. Mulder, saca la bola de cristal y cuenta que va a pasar..



yo particularmente no me lo creo, pero ahí está


----------



## kokaine (6 May 2010)

Puede haber rebote, pero la caida inicial brutal del IBEX no nos la quita nadie...

Sintonicen en sus radios intereconomia pq vamos a tener a Sr. Luis Vicente totalmente exaltado jejej, es como un carpatos pero radiofonico.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Anécdotas del día del gran guano:

-Entré corto en 9270, pero hoy estoy de guardia y no me fiaba, total que pongo un SL protege comisiones en 9265... y me lo saltan en la robasta... ::

Jeje, cuenten sus anécdotas... son gratis! (o no :S)

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (6 May 2010)

Dicen que la caida exagerada se produjo justo cuando Obama dijo que ZParo le habia llamado para decirle que no se preocupara que si tenian problemas alli España acudiria al rescate   

Cuando comprobaron que era una broma de los de intereconomia y que en realidad el que llamaba a Obama era un clon los mercados se calmaron  ::


----------



## kokaine (6 May 2010)

Mi anecdota es que saque la pasta de interdin pq keria estar fuera del mercado estos dias, pq no me fiaba de mi mismo, y sinceramente cerca del cierre cuando veia al SAN en 8 me arrepentia de no poder entrar "largo" pq lo veia clarisimo jejejej

Si hubiera podido me habria metido largo hasta las trancas, quizas incluyendo un futuro del stoxx...... asi que ahora estaria ,,, como lo diria, muerto de miedo?? poniendo un anuncio en segundamano para vender el coche??


----------



## El_Presi (6 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Cuidado con el teclado
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia
> 
> ...



menos mal que no pulsó la tecla T, o la G de guano


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2010)

Ya no saben qué inventar. Dicen que un broker ha pulsado vender un Billion en lugar de un Million de Procter & Gamble.


----------



## carvil (6 May 2010)

Buenas noches 


Pasaba a saludar. Parece que hemos tenido un dia movidito joojojo.


Ha sido un panico vendedor de las Instituciones. Ya ocurrió en 1.987



Salu2


----------



## kokaine (6 May 2010)

Mirar esto:

Bill Gross: las agencias de rating se equivocan… y España es de todo menos 'AAA' - Cotizalia.com

esta parte es la caña:

¡Oh, qué miedo! He aquí un país con un 20% de paro, déficit del 10%, que ha hecho default 13 veces en los últimos 200 años, cuyos bonos se negocian a nivel de Baa y donde cada vez parece más próxima una intervención de la UE y el FMI... y que sigue siendo AAA para Moodys y Fitch”.

¿ Adivináis de quien esta hablando?


Edit: el enlace ya dice de quien se habla,,,, asi pierde gracia jeje


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (6 May 2010)

Rumanía echa a 100.000 funcionarios, baja las pensiones un 15% y el sueldo de los funcionarios un 25%... :8::ouch: El mineralismo va a llegaaaaaaaar ::

Rumania baja pensiones y sueldos para evitar bancarrota | Milenio.com


----------



## RNSX (6 May 2010)

me sali ayer con buen beneficio porque me temia un rebote, no se como pero esto de la bolsa hagas lo que hagas te deja con ganas de haber hecho otra cosa


----------



## DeCafeina (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Anécdotas del día del gran guano:
> 
> -Entré corto en 9270, pero hoy estoy de guardia y no me fiaba, total que pongo un SL protege comisiones en 9265... y me lo saltan en la robasta... ::
> 
> ...



Yo a las 17:30 he medio rabiado porque por los pelos no me ha entrado una orden de compra de Santander a 7,90. Como soy más listo que el hambre, había decidido forrarme mañana con el previsible rebote. :::::: 
Menos mal. No tanto por la pasta que previsiblemente hubiese perdido como por la cara de muñeca hinchable que se me habría quedado al ver en directo a los usanos bajar más de un 9%.

:o


----------



## Blackbird (6 May 2010)

El_Presi dijo:


> menos mal que no pulsó la tecla T, o la G de guano



Llamame raro, pero yo para operar introduzco numeros, no letras.


----------



## kokaine (6 May 2010)

Alianza de civilizaciones: Las bolsas de todo el mundo haciendo catacrack.
Presidente de la UE: 4 meses de presidencia de ZP y vean la que tiene liada.

ZP es gafe o GAFEEEEEEEE..

¿Se puede hacer un ERE de politicos?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (6 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Rumanía echa a 100.000 funcionarios, baja las pensiones un 15% y el sueldo de los funcionarios un 25%... :8::ouch: El mineralismo va a llegaaaaaaaar ::
> 
> Rumania baja pensiones y sueldos para evitar bancarrota | Milenio.com



Pues somos 2 países parecidísimos....


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Pues al final fue el sexto día del quinto mes, es decir, que no fue en octubre ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> yo particularmente no me lo creo, pero *hay* está



mode Pecatalibana: *ahí*


:fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 May 2010)

me da mucha vergüenza, pero yo lo hice................................. San largo en 8................... no mas comentarios
edito: me conformo con poder salir cerca de los 7 mañana a primera hora..... bueno, me conformo en poder salir.........


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (6 May 2010)

Me han follado vivo,largo con todo el equipo,menos unos cortos fuertes a criteria que me he dejado.
Tirenme tomates,me lo merezco


----------



## LÁNGARO (6 May 2010)

Te doy las gracias porque creia que yo era el unico capullo...........


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

Ya parece el hilo de Ludópatas anónimos

A los que se pusieron largos pepón los espera con un cartón de vino en un banco del parque. Hoy habrá habido cándela para muchos.


----------



## kokaine (6 May 2010)

EL inicio de apertura seguro que es muy bajista pero si se ve que los futuros del S&P aguantan seguramente a media jornada aya rebote (dentro del guano) asi que es dificil saber si es mejor vender a las 9 o aguantar (si se puede) algo mas... 

Dificil eleccion. Os deseo suerte para salir honorablemente.


----------



## Tuttle (6 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues al final fue el sexto día del quinto mes, es decir, que no fue en octubre ::



¿Ves izar alguna bandera blanca en moncloa? Todavía hay para unas cuantas bolsas de palomitas más.


----------



## pyn (6 May 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Me han follado vivo,largo con todo el equipo,menos unos cortos fuertes a criteria que me he dejado.
> Tirenme tomates,me lo merezco




Sabemos que lo dices de coña :bla:


----------



## Wbuffete (6 May 2010)

Yo he dejado abiertos 3 cortos: Uno del DJI y dos del Ibex
Tenía confianza en la tendencia,pero esto ha sido...un orégano de satisfaccion.
Estoy flipando.En el lugar adecuado en el momento oportuno.
A ver como encajan los mercados lo del presunto fallo informático.
S2


----------



## visaul (6 May 2010)

Bueno no se yo como descifrar esto:


Iniciado por Misterio Ver Mensaje

Vamos que hay que comprar mañana a última hora porque si van a cerrar posiciones eso es que el rebotillo esta cercano .


Mañana será un buen día para el intradía, desde luego.(Aleph).

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-2009-2013-la-catastrofe-en-cifras-iv-25.html

A lo mejor hay un rebote de los que hacen historia y todavía ganaís plusvalías.


----------



## carvil (6 May 2010)

Rectifico esto no ha sucedido nunca, tengo que repasar los charts del 31-32 para asegurarme, pero el crash del 87 fue en fin de semana.

Aqui queda lo de hoy.









Salu2


----------



## Aigor (6 May 2010)

La única Bolsa española que vale algo es la del Carrefour y eso que vuelve a ser gratis.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Aigor dijo:


> La única Bolsa española que vale algo es la del Carrefour y eso que vuelve a ser gratis.



JAJAJAJAJAJA

No estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices pero el comentario y el avatar que es la personalización total de ESTO: ::

me han arrancado una sonora carcajada 

Creo que empiezo a tener sobresaturación de este hilo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (6 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Han subido las garantías del SAN del 15% al 25% en R-rich
> 
> Sobre meter cortos creo que sería prudente esperar al viernes. o por lo menos las 16:00 horas de hoy.
> 
> Mix, no sé si starkiller está en el club de campo, pero si no es así, deberíamos invitarle.



Estamous trabajando en ellou!


----------



## tonuel (6 May 2010)

quien me mandaria no estar al tanto de Wall Street... :ouch:

:Baile:

Ibex 35 en cuatro dias; -11%
9352 puntos 





Saludos


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (6 May 2010)

Me imagino que para tranquilizar al personal y justificar el panico, ahora toca sacarse de la manga un TRADER LOCO, a lo Jerome, el tipo aquel que todavia no ha cobrado el bonus de 2007.


----------



## Mulder (6 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Me imagino que para tranquilizar al personal y justificar el panico, ahora toca sacarse de la manga un TRADER LOCO, a lo Jerome, el tipo aquel que todavia no ha cobrado el bonus de 2007.



Lo del trader loco fue un invento, hace tiempo hice un análisis, a toro pasado claro, y me salía que ese día tenía que suceder algo por narices. Lo del trader loco y el que pone su culo encima del botón sell son historias que se inventan las mentes calenturientas con no se muy bien que objetivo ¿que no analicemos porque no vale la pena ya-que-todo-fue-un-error? JA


----------



## Sir Nigga (6 May 2010)

A ver, debo decir que soy jodidamente estúpido, tengo la inteligencia justa para pasar el día, menos luces que Zapatero, Paquirrín y Messi juntos... pues bien, ni yo me creo lo de la "b" en lugar de la "m" FUCK RIGHT OFF


----------



## luisfernando (6 May 2010)

Solo ha sido un pequeño aviso...

....Para joder más a España.

A la vista esta que tiene un -4 % en los futuros.


----------



## ghkghk (6 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Solo ha sido un pequeño aviso...
> 
> ....Para joder más a España.
> 
> A la vista esta que tiene un -4 % en los futuros.




Deja de intoxicar. ¿Cómo narices van a tirar un índice un 9% abajo, con los cadáveres que eso deja, para joder a España?


----------



## Pepitoria (6 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> quien me mandaria no estar al tanto de Wall Street... :ouch:
> 
> :Baile:
> 
> ...



Joder, el mega down...se me caen las lágrimas al volver a verlo ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Solo ha sido un pequeño aviso...
> 
> ....Para joder más a España.
> 
> A la vista esta que tiene un -4 % en los futuros.



A ver iluminado.

El ataque a España está por venir y no hace falta tocar ningún mercado. Se va a liar pronto con la deuda española igual que está sucediendo con la griega.
A riesgo de repetirme, para que te ilustres, un artículo de Marc Vidal de hoy:

FUGA DE CAPITAL


----------



## CHARLIE (7 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Deja de intoxicar. ¿Cómo narices van a tirar un índice un 9% abajo, con los cadáveres que eso deja, para joder a España?



Bueno, malpiensa y acertarás.......Vamos a ver, ¿Quién fué aquel especulador que en un solo día hundió la bolsa de Inglaterra haciendose él multimillonario a costa de las enormes pérdidas y sufrimientos que provocó a multitud de personas y empresas? ¿George Soros, quizás?.

Soy tremendamente malpensado en cuanto a estos delincuentes se refiere y si quieres que te diga la verdad, me lo creo todo, por paranoico que parezca.

Hay gente a la que todo este derrumbe le va que ni de perilla, oiga.

Sin disparar ni un solo tiro "colonizan" un país como les da la gana. Crea deudores que no te pueden pagar, y ya los tienes en el saco; el país entero ya es tuyo.

La epoca de invadir paises por la fuerza militar ya ha pasado a la historia

Hoy estos delincuentes de cuello blanco emplean métodos mucho más, digamos, sutiles.


----------



## CHARLIE (7 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Solo ha sido un pequeño aviso...
> 
> ....Para joder más a España.
> 
> A la vista esta que tiene un -4 % en los futuros.





Quién controla una "agencia" de calificación de Rating (una solemne estafa, por cierto), podrá hundir y colonizar los paises que le dé la gana, como le dé la gana y cuando le dé la gana........aunque el país del que emanan esas "agencias" sea el más endeudado y empufado del mundo.


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

Creo que su actuación, tras meses esperándole, bien merece un cambio de avatar.


----------



## Har Megiddo (7 May 2010)

NASDAQ va a cancelar todas las operaciones superiores o inferiores al 60% del último precio a las 2:40 PM.


----------



## Astur147 (7 May 2010)

Tonuel, no tengas muy lejos el Nelson aquel con fondo del espacio que ponía Spain default ... :abajo:

Yo hoy entré en NVAX :ouch: y no sé en que mas entrar, aunque escriba poquísimo yo os leo todos los dias :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

¿Un error ortográfico de un trader, posible causa del desplome? Las firmas investigan - 6/05/10 - 2122217 - elEconomista.es

La flor y nata de los inquilinos de Wall Street recordarán para el resto de sus vidas la última hora de negociación de ayer sobre los parqués estadounidenses. El pánico, la volatilidad y la incertidumbre no casaron con el error humano que pudo provocar la mayor debacle de la historia financiera del país.

Según informaron varios medios de comunicación estadounidenses, la caída de 998.50 puntos experimentada por Dow Jones pudo deberse a un fallo de uno de uno de los corredores de bolsa de una gran firma. Las miras señalaron a Citigroup.

Según citaba la CNBC, al aludir distintas fuentes, un trader de Citigroup pudo confundirse y presionar la letra 'B', de billions (miles de millones de dólares en EEUU) en lugar de la 'M' de millions (millones de dólares). La operación se produjo al realizar una compra venta de valores de Procter & Gamble, que experimentó un comportamiento muy sospechoso durante el avance de la sesión, antes de la gran traca final.

Desde Citigroup, el banco que muchos señalaron como el culpable del asunto, sólo se limitaron a asegurar que la entidad estaba investigando el asunto pero no tenía constancia de ninguna mala práctica. Por su parte Procter & Gamble, componente del Dow Jones, pidió explicaciones a la Comision de Mercados y Valores (SEC, por sus siglas en ingles), a la New York Stock Exchange y al propio Citigroup sobre lo ocurrido.

Una 'B' que vale 725.000 millones
En el preciso momento en que la tecla 'B' de la discordia pudo ser presionada, el S&P 500, el indicador más amplio a este lado del Atlántico, perdió 725.000 millones de dólares. Para Enrique Álvarez, analista de IDEA US, fue precisamente un error técnico el que fomentó "la enorme caida entre -500 puntos y los -1000 puntos que vieramos a las 2:50 pm", explicó a elEconomista.

Este periódico se puso en contacto con el Nasdaq OMX, que confirmó que se investigaban distintos errores percibidos a lo largo de la sesión. Por su parte, el NYSE negó categóricamente cualquier error técnico desde su base de operaciones.

Rumore, rumore
Mientras tanto, no sólo un error humano provocó el pánico sobre el parqué. Previamente, los rumores provenientes de Europa fomentaron aún más el desconcierto. Algunos apuntaron que los bancos europeos dejaron de conceder créditos a España, Portugal e, incluso, Italia. Algo que sirivió de pistoletazo para que el Dow se dejase 998.50 puntos, su mayor punto de caída de la historia, y borrase de golpe y plumazo todas los beneficios del año.

Otros traders llegaron a dar a entender que las mesas de operaciones de los principales bancos europeos echaron el cierre antes de tiempo durante la jornada de ayer porque no había liquidez. Es decir, los bancos frenaron en seco sus préstamos, lo que recordó el clima previo al derrumbe de Lehman Brothers.

"Lo que estamos viendo es puro contagio del problema de Grecia y las expectativas de que el apoyo por el lado de Alemania no sea aprobado o que los Griegos rechacen aplicar el paquete de recortes ante tanta protesta con lo cual se haria casi immediata un incumplimiento de pago", apuntó Álvarez.

Lo cierto es que el analista Dick Bove ya despertó cierta incertidumbre al reconocer durante una entrevista con la CNBC que "existe un consenso general de que Grecia debería enfrentarse a un impago". Por su parte, Mohammed El-Erian, consejero delegado de Pimco, el mayor fondo de bonos del mundo, aseguró que "hemos visto una crisis que empezón en un país, se contagió a la Eurozona y está a punto de globalizarse"


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

Nos toman por retrasados con el jodido trader...


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

¿Qué opinión os merece la bolsa brasileña como refugio ante el castañazo de los US, Europa y hasta de China?


----------



## wolfy (7 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué opinión os merece la bolsa brasileña como refugio ante el castañazo de los US, Europa y hasta de China?



Uff! Xunga Xunga. demasiado volatil....

Ahi en un día cuando sube se dispara pero cuando cae deja a la Fosa de las marianas como una piscina :bla:


----------



## luisfernando (7 May 2010)

Que pasa, no tienen corrector en la Bolsa o que???


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Uff! Xunga Xunga. demasiado volatil....
> 
> Ahi en un día cuando sube se dispara pero cuando cae deja a la Fosa de las marianas como una piscina :bla:




Abusando de tu confianza, ¿cuál es la latinoamericana más seria?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Abusando de tu confianza, ¿cuál es la latinoamericana más seria?



Chile.

Por cierto, cómo van los futuros del chulibex?

Nos metemos mañana todos con todos nuestros ahorros cortos en el SAN?

Según chiva su ADR le queda un 50% de caída ahí es nada.


----------



## kemao2 (7 May 2010)

¿Que sentido tiene poner en el teclado una tecla de billions que jamás vas a poder presionar sin liarla? LO de la techa de billions no solo no me lo creo sino que me descojono del argumento.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Evidentemente es una truña para calmar a las masas.


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

kemao2 dijo:


> ¿Que sentido tiene poner en el teclado una tecla de billions que jamás vas a poder presionar sin liarla? LO de la techa de billions no solo no me lo creo sino que me descojono del argumento.




Pues yo no me descojono, me pone de mala leche que piensen que la opinión pública es tan jodidamente gilipollas. Y ¿sabes por qué me fastidia? Porque tienen razón!! 

Y si nos cuelan esa y los medios le dan verosimilitud, ¿qué hacen con nosotros? ¿lo que quieren?


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Chile.
> 
> Por cierto, cómo van los futuros del chulibex?
> 
> ...




Como economía, sin duda. ¿La bolsa también? Porque en una de estas me lo llevo todo para allí.


----------



## Tocqueville (7 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues yo no me descojono, me pone de mala leche que piensen que la opinión pública es tan jodidamente gilipollas. Y ¿sabes por qué me fastidia? Porque tienen razón!!
> 
> Y si nos cuelan esa y los medios le dan verosimilitud, ¿qué hacen con nosotros? ¿lo que quieren?



La gente traga lo que sea...mientras haya furgol...::

Ahora, quitales el furgol y diles que prohibes las bebidas alcoholicas por que la fermentación produce Co2... Mañana tienes el Parlamento Europeo ardiendo (y la Moncloa en su defecto).


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Dedicado a wata que decía que los pasos griegos nada tenían que ver con los argentinos:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...nos-en-grecia-el-valor-de-la-experiencia.html


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si no vas en rojo sí, el viernes las podrás comprar más baratas que ahora.




Sobre mis Repsoles de buena mañana el lunes... parece que haya pasado media vida!!!

¿Mantienes lo de comprar el viernes? Jaja.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sobre mis Repsoles de buena mañana el lunes... parece que haya pasado media vida!!!



Bueno sólo decirte que me debes al menos una cena :Baile:


Y tu preguntabas que si las vendías para comprarlas más baratas, pues yo te contesté XD


----------



## luisfernando (7 May 2010)

Mientras estemos aquí no podemos hacer nada.

Organización YA!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Mientras estemos aquí no podemos hacer nada.
> 
> Organización YA!



Hacer qué? atracar un centro logístico de mercadona para acumular atún?

No podemos hacer nada más que tener dinero envasado al vacío de 10k€ en 10k€ por si hay que salir del país.


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> Mientras estemos aquí no podemos hacer nada.
> 
> Organización YA!




¿No podemos hacer nada? 

Mira, en noviembre de 2007 estaba a punto de comprar un precioso piso de 2 habitaciones en Valencia. Semi ático. Tenía una terraza descubierta espectacular. Pedían 305.000 euros (con garaje) y yo me creí el rey del mambo cuando conseguí que me lo bajasen a 270.000.

Pero por circunstancias de la vida, empecé a leer burbuja.info. Poco a poco me fui planteando que quizá no era mala idea esperar (contra la opinión de mis amigos, muchos con casa). Mi novia, que era alemana, era la única que me apoyaba. Nos llevan décadas de ventaja.

Tras unas semanas empapándome, decidí que no iba a comprarlo. Si ahora le ofreciese 220.000 euros lloraría de la emoción.

Desde que sigo este hilo, un Unit Link más malo que la carne de hiena que tengo con Barclays no me da más que alegrías. Sin muchos apuros, cuando hay consenso de guano doy orden de ponerlo ultraconservador en deuda alemana y similares. Cuando Pepón es oteado en el horizonte, doy orden de pasarlo a RV. No son más que dos o tres cambios trimestrales, pero me he quedado fuera de este extreminio semanal y he aprovechado las subidas del primer trimestre.

Esta misma semana me he ahorrado 1.500 euros haciendo caso a Luca, si bien ya me lo olía (por leer el hilo).

Este foro brinda una ayuda valiosísima a quien quiera hacer uso de él. Bien sea el de la Catástrofe en cifras, el del Ibex, los de divisas, los de metales, los anticorralito... trazan caminos detallados de qué hacer, cómo y por qué. Hay opciones para todos, y ahí se apela a nuestra capacidad de análisis para decidir qué es mejor para nosotros. Y esa ayuda se le brinda a cualquier pompero que quiera leer, incluso no estando registrado.

Pocos foreros serán pillados con una mano delante y otra detrás con la quiebra de una caja o un corralito controlado. Y si le pillan, al menos ha tenido la opción de protegerse pero la desechó. Otra cosa es que a nadie le gustan las malas noticias. Lees cómo hablan de nosotros en foros como Forocoches y te das cuenta de que no hay más ciego que el que no quiere ver. 

Aquí se hace mucho, muchísimo.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hacer qué? atracar un centro logístico de mercadona para acumular atún?




jojojojoJOJOJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAAJA!!! 

Impagable, sencillamente.


----------



## Alvin Red (7 May 2010)

dead cat bounce???? 

Los de un foro americano preguntándose si ha sido un rebote del gato muerto 

....
That dead cat hit a wall at about 6000 miles per hour...and wow shot straight back up


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

Bueno, vamos a ver.

Pero esto qué es...
pero esto qué es?

vaya hostión que me he perdido, deux ex machina...

Así que el trader del rabo grande estaba autosatisfaciéndose enfrente de la consola de operaciones, y como lo tenía tan grande, "pulsó" sin querer la letra "b"... que como todo el mundo sabe, en un QWERTY está precisamente al lado de la "m" ... por los cojones 33, claro.

Como yo tengo el rabo más pequeño, cuando le doy a "BID" en realidad quise darle a "ASK", pero como están muy juntos, incluso con un rabo pequeño puedo cometer ese error.

Y claro, terminan enculándome.

Moraleja que saco: aunque pequeño tengas el rabo, igual te pueden meter el nabo (cuán poeta me siento esta madrugada, magrada, magrada).


pd: venga hombre, a robar a Sierra Morena, con sus muertos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojoJOJOJAJAJJAJAJAJAJAAJA!!!
> 
> Impagable, sencillamente.



Pues dame un thanks rata...


Pasaros por el club de campo cabrones que estamos definiendo la estrategia de mañana


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues dame un thanks rata...
> 
> 
> Pasaros por el club de campo cabrones que estamos definiendo la estrategia de mañana




serás gayerolo... eres peor que los GIF de Zuloman (y eso ya es insinuar). Te he dado un mensaje, que es más representativo que un thanks - que es de pobres- ::::

espera, rectifico.... con éste, te he dado DOS mensajes, cagoentó.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> serás gayerolo... eres peor que los GIF de Zuloman (y eso ya es insinuar). Te he dado un mensaje, que es más representativo que un thanks - que es de pobres- ::::
> 
> espera, rectifico.... con éste, te he dado DOS mensajes, cagoentó.



Sabes cuantas latas de atún caben en mi renault express !!!!


----------



## carvil (7 May 2010)

Bueno parece que ya se vislumbra algo. El E-Mini es como si hubiese cerrado en el objetivo que había de bajada 1120 hasta el dato de empleo. Los margin call los dejan al 50% y se cambian algunas operaciones en el E-mini Nasdaq

El dinero se ha refugiado en Oro y US$ alerta para mañana en estos mercados 8: IMHO.

Hay varias teorias muchas que nos ocultan algo gordo y quieren hacer una demolición controlada, otras la contraposición de Urano con Saturno (Esto no es broma) y las últimas que alguien sacará mucha tajada de este "supuesto" error. Mañana veremos


Salu2


----------



## wolfy (7 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, vamos a ver.
> 
> Pero esto qué es...
> pero esto qué es?
> ...



Señores Foreros. Una noticia de alcance.....

El manitas de Wall Street (el de la "B" por la "M" ha hecho un viaje relampago a Japón para Joder el Nikkei. :XX:

A los 10 Minutos de la apertura el indice Nikkei se desploma el 4% :8:


----------



## Tezifon (7 May 2010)

BOLSA-TOKIO-APERTURA
El índice Nikkei baja 420,20 puntos, 3,92 por ciento, hasta 10.275,49 puntos
Tokio, 7 may (EFE).- El índice Nikkei de la Bolsa de Tokio abrióhoy con una fuerte caída de 420,20 puntos, el 3,92 por ciento, hastasituarse en 10.275,49 puntos.

Tokio, 7 may (EFE).- El índice Nikkei de la Bolsa de Tokio abrióhoy con una fuerte caída de 420,20 puntos, el 3,92 por ciento, hastasituarse en 10.275,49 puntos.

El segundo indicador, el Topix, que reúne todos los valores de laprimera sección, retrocedió 34,69 puntos, el 3,62 por ciento, hastalo 922,03 puntos. EFE

mercados,finanzas,economia,fondos y cotizaciones - Invertia


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (7 May 2010)

wolfy dijo:


> Señores Foreros. Una noticia de alcance.....
> 
> El manitas de Wall Street (el de la "B" por la "M" ha hecho un viaje relampago a Japón para Joder el Nikkei. :XX:
> 
> A los 10 Minutos de la apertura el indice Nikkei se desploma el 4% :8:



Va a ser una noche muy laaaaarga!


----------



## argan (7 May 2010)

Estamos ante una puta guerra de clases.

Es fácil ganar en lo mercados!! Lo jodido es impedir las "reformas estructurales" cuando entre tus valores esta esta panda de capullos, egoistas langostineros. Qué coño hago???


----------



## lobomalo (7 May 2010)

a los buenos dias. una pregunta me ronda las cabezas a estas horas d ela mañana. respecto a la teoria del trader-manos-de-polla, no se, demasiado sencillo, algo huele a podrido en el reino de dinamarca.... .... lo digo mas que nada por que si es asi, como se enteren los "moritos malos" de alkaeda que no es necesario secuestrar cuatro aviones si no que muchicimo mas facil, con que secuestres a cuatro traders repartios por el mundo y les obligues con el cuter de tu prima a apretar la tecla incorrecta, puedes mandar las bolsas mundiales a al infierno y la economia mundial a la edad de piedra... ... .. ...

no se, espero que no lean estos foros y mis ideas peregrinas de estas horas de la mañana...


en fin, saludos niños y niñas, que se de bien el dia, puede ser muy entretenido... ...


p.d. previsiones del tiempo: hoy sera viernes todo el dia... negro o no ya veremos....


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

Buenos días,

ya lo decía el refrán: "Tras Abril, hostias mil". 

O algo similar.

El caso es que el día de hoy puede ser recordado en este hilo durante muuucho tiempo, dependiendo del devenir de los acontecimientos.

De momento IG marca -276 en pre, casi nada.

Y el NYSE negando categóricamente que haya habido error alguno que haya provocado el pánico de ayer.

La rumorología a toda pastilla, diciendo que nos han cortado (o nos van a cortar) líneas de crédito a los PIGS.

Hoy es el día en que Cárpatos se nos va por la barranquilla ::


----------



## krako (7 May 2010)

Lo veo y subo 1.000 más....

IG Markets: "El Ibex 35 cerrará el año en los 13.000" 
19:07 | 15 de abril, 2010 

Miguel Freijo asegura que en los próximos días el Ibex 35 sufrirá un reajuste aunque a medio y largo plazo, el comportamiento del índice será positivo. 

El analista de IG Markets, Miguel Freijo, asegura que en los próximos días el Ibex 35 sufrirá un reajuste y el valor perderá terreno, aunque marcado por un comportamiento lateral. Por ello, el analista recomienda refugiarse en los grandes valores, entre los que destaca a Telefónica. En un medio y largo plazo, Freijo que el comportamiento de Ibex 35 será positivo y cerrará el 2010 en torno a los 13.000 puntos. 

Siguiendo con las recomendaciones, a Freijoo le gusta Iberdrola Renovables, BBVA y Santander.En cuanto al mercado extranjero, el experto recomienda comprar dólares e invertir en el sector tecnológico de EE UU,destacando a Google, Yahoo y Amazon


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (7 May 2010)

y los niños......

¿quién se ocupará de los niños???????????:´´´(


:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (7 May 2010)

es imposible que sea un error humano, porque si no hubiera controles y el sistema dependiera de como se meten los números, sencllamente tendríamos un día como lo de ayer cada tres semanas

un ataque externo no creo, vamos lo veo más imposible que el error humano, ya que los sistemas que se tiene que saltar y la complaejidad del sistema lo hace técnicamente imposible

que alguien haya inyectado datos desde fuera, matemáticamente es imposible atacar esos sistemas mediante tunelación, la encriptación que llevan las comunicaciones lo hace sencillamente imposible


un atauqe interno???? puede ser, alquien conoce el sistema, conoce sus controles internos y los procedimientos y lo que se necesita para hacerlo saltar



luego sigo desde el trabajo


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

Esto, Zuloman.... bueno, mejor no te digo nada.


----------



## nemo4 (7 May 2010)

Es un ataque de rumorologia aplicada y panico IR- type. Hay verdaderas legiones de "asesores" que se encargan de buscar inversores con pastizal medio (ej. de la venta de un piso) y pastorearlos hasta exoticos valores basura donde los despluman.

Logicamente hay "pastores" de nivel corporativo que se encargan de los mismo pero de forma masiva, y ahora han "conseguido" un paqueton de cortos.


----------



## Hagen (7 May 2010)

Hoy puede ser un gran día..........

Apretaro los machos.

Los rebotes son proporcionales a los nuevos usuarios del foro..... Es otro indicador como HL

Salu2


----------



## Amon_Ra (7 May 2010)

URGENTE

Los futuros europeos anticipan fuertes pérdidas en la apertura: FTSE 100 -3%, Cac 40 -2%


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2010)

Buenas... pasaba por aquí... ayer me perdí el espectáculo y estoy alucinando.
En fin, seguiré fuera de todo que no está el horno para bollos.

Sólo quería decir... ánimo HL.


----------



## nemo4 (7 May 2010)

Por cierto, nos toman por gilipollas directamente ¿alguien se traga los de los billions x millions?

Vamos para mear y no echar gota.


----------



## mercenario (7 May 2010)

largo con eurostoxx a 2503 hace 10 minutos, de momento voy ajustando stops a medida que sube...a ver como acaba la cosa

edito: juer, es poner el mensaje y me salta el stop a 2513


----------



## twetter (7 May 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> largo con eurostoxx a 2503 hace 10 minutos, de momento voy ajustando stops a medida que sube...a ver como acaba la cosa



veo dolor, mucho dolor....


----------



## mercenario (7 May 2010)

twetter dijo:


> veo dolor, mucho dolor....



jeje, que va, ya estoy fuera, soy un cagao y ajusto mucho los stops


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

A los buenos días!

Que nadie opere hoy, el coste del riesgo es BRUTAL.

Quédense mirando por favor y el que ande pillado que haga lo siguiente:

- Si entre 9 y 9:10 se hace un mínimo diario: rebotaremos.
- Si se hace un máximo diario, veremos más GUANO.

Aunque se ponga el stop lejos y se esté dispuesto a asumir el riesgo, si hay pánico el stop podría saltar mucho más allá de donde está puesto.

Hoy es mejor mirar y dejar que el mercado se estabilice.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Ha muchos cortos disponibles en R4 incluso los del Botas.

No sé si es porque vamos a rebotar o porque quedamos vivos en los mercados 4 gacelas....


----------



## nemo4 (7 May 2010)

Hala como les decia toca otra version, la del trader manosdepolla no se la cree nadie.

Operaciones de trading automático hundieron Wall Street - Cotizalia.com

Esa es otra trola como un piano. La clave está en las posiciones cortas que habren los mismos gestores con las acciones de sus clientes o lde otros cruzandose posiciones cortas y jodiendo a los primos.

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## twetter (7 May 2010)

recuerda alguien un gap a la baja de un 3%????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ha muchos cortos disponibles en R4 incluso los del Botas.
> 
> No sé si es porque vamos a rebotar o porque quedamos vivos en los mercados 4 gacelas....



Si no quedan cortos se supone que no le podran meter mas abajo ¿no? tendran que dar un respiro cerrando cortos para luego darle otra vez :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si no quedan cortos se supone que no le podran meter mas abajo ¿no? tendran que dar un respiro cerrando cortos para luego darle otra vez :



De sacyr por ejemplo no quedan...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (7 May 2010)

A los buenos dias.

-2,75%


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (7 May 2010)

-2.93% que miedo.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

El Ibex apunta gap al alza!! ::

El mundo al revés....

edito: ya no!


----------



## mercenario (7 May 2010)

los futuros usa ya están todos rojos y el stoxx en mínimos...perdiendo 100 puntos...
al ibex le va a caer la del pulpo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Ibex apunta gap al alza!! ::
> 
> El mundo al revés....



Entre que hoy votan los alemanes lo de grecia y lo que pasó ayer.... está la cosa difícil...


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Lo del Ibex no tiene nombre, hace un momento gap al alza, ahora desplomándose unos 50 puntos.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo del Ibex no tiene nombre, hace un momento gap al alza, ahora desplomándose unos 50 puntos.



IG está marcando por debajo de -300 en pre. La hostia va a ser homérica.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

El Stoxx acaba de hacer mínimo diario ahora mismo.


----------



## Claca (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El Ibex apunta gap al alza!! ::
> 
> El mundo al revés....



¿Un 3% en apertura? 

_El monstruo del gap, el que devora cortos y largos por igual, aquel que te va a petar el ojal_

Hoy va a cobrarse unas cuantas víctimas. Muchos inversores deberán contemplar la sesión de pie al no poder sentarse por tener el culo al rojo vivo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

No sé si lo habéis visto pero Acccenture (ACN) ayer en el pico de la muerte cotizó a 0,01 USD

Jajajajaja


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Ahora si que empieza el ostión del Ibex...


----------



## nemo4 (7 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Si no quedan cortos se supone que no le podran meter mas abajo ¿no? tendran que dar un respiro cerrando cortos para luego darle otra vez :





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> De sacyr por ejemplo no quedan...




No quedan para nosotros, pobres primos.


----------



## vico (7 May 2010)

¿donde se puede ver la cotizacion?


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

toooma moreno.....
pim pam, toma lacasitos....

El milenarismo va a llegarrrrrr!! ::::


edit: jojojo, el gap de apertura me ha reventado toda la escala del chart, impressivê.


edit2: joder los spreads y CDS actualizados a las 9:01.... Dios mío, está lleno de estrellas....


----------



## Larri (7 May 2010)

Venga que la bolsa es facil hombre, si esta crisis ya se veía!! y aqui estais hasta los cojones de hablar de ella


----------



## Claca (7 May 2010)

Mi plataforma ha petado.

¿Dónde ha abierto el ibex?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

el san a 7,38 eur

tonuel se está tocando


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

zuloman jodido qué suerte tienes que vas a poder salir casi sin palmar nada.


----------



## Wataru_ (7 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> el san a 7,38 eur
> 
> tonuel se está tocando



Sobre 7.80 lo veo yo...

Buenos días


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sobre 7.80 lo veo yo...
> 
> Buenos días



7,86 ahora mismo.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

No me fio. Tiene pinta que esto lo van a tirar


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

No me entran las ordenes en R4...


----------



## NosTrasladamus (7 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Sobre 7.80 lo veo yo...
> 
> Buenos días


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Parece que subimos de momento, ahora habrá que ver que pasa con el máximo diario del Stoxx en 2526 si lo superamos el rebote debería seguir fuerte, pero si no mal rollo.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

ha recortado un montón el botas

ya está casi a 8


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Pues al final parece que tenemos rebote y esta tendencia debería durar hasta las 15 horas, que coincide con la apertura gringa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Vamos parriba...


----------



## Antiparras (7 May 2010)

lobomalo dijo:


> a los buenos dias. una pregunta me ronda las cabezas a estas horas d ela mañana. respecto a la teoria del trader-manos-de-polla, no se, demasiado sencillo, algo huele a podrido en el reino de dinamarca.... .... lo digo mas que nada por que si es asi, como se enteren los "moritos malos" de alkaeda que no es necesario secuestrar cuatro aviones si no que muchicimo mas facil, con que secuestres a cuatro traders repartios por el mundo y les obligues con el cuter de tu prima a apretar la tecla incorrecta, puedes mandar las bolsas mundiales a al infierno y la economia mundial a la edad de piedra... ... .. ...
> 
> no se, espero que no lean estos foros y mis ideas peregrinas de estas horas de la mañana...
> 
> ...



si, si, error de tecleo, eso no se lo cree nadie, además hay pruebas!!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Buenos días... Uno que está dentro... corto en 9200 SL 9300

Saludos...

Pd: Cambio stop a 9195 protege comisiones... Objetivo 9100
PD2: Comprado en 9100... me voy a entrenar, que lo pasen bien el resto del día, nos leemos luego!


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2010)

que hago con mis San compradas a 8?????? aguanto hasta las 2? es posible que suban un poco???????


----------



## candil (7 May 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> si, si, error de tecleo, eso no se lo cree nadie, además hay pruebas!!!



Entre esto y el coche lleno de explosivos del oto día en N.Y., huele muy mal...


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

esto está peligroso 

otra vez el san a los 7,8X


----------



## lobomalo (7 May 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> si, si, error de tecleo, eso no se lo cree nadie, además hay pruebas!!!



iluminati hedge found broker ... jejee :XX:

güenisisimo....

....


----------



## mercenario (7 May 2010)

menuda volatilidad...


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 May 2010)

Ahí vamos p'abajo. No lo van a poner fácil, irán a saltar los stops.


----------



## candil (7 May 2010)

Parece que vamos directos a los 8000.


----------



## Condor (7 May 2010)

Los Kangchenjunga, Cho Oyu, Manaslu, Nanga Parbat, Annapurna, K2, Lhotse, Makalu, Dhaulagiri, Broad Peak, Gasherbrum I y II, Shisha Pangma y Everest a la vista. Tu sigue mirando el oro, o las cotizaciones, y no pilles la de oxigeno a ver como te vas a quedar.

Ya les pregunté, hijos míos, cuanto iban a durar los 9000 (retóricamente)


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Mientras no se pasen los mínimos diarios esto ira para arriba, claro que con tanta volatilidad las ondas son exageradísimas, yo si estuviera largo aguantaría.


----------



## EQLucky (7 May 2010)

Mamáaaaaa....

9161.50

-191.10

(-2.04%)


----------



## spheratu (7 May 2010)

es descabellado un rebotón a 8800? hoy o el lunes...


----------



## Antiparras (7 May 2010)

Alguien tiene 20 centimillos sueltos?, Afirma está de oferta, mi broker dice que es un gran valor, un sector con mucho futuro


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> Alguien tiene 20 centimillos sueltos?, Afirma está de oferta, mi broker dice que es un gran valor, un sector con mucho futuro



urbas está aún peor, a 0,09

las regalan en los bollycaos


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> Alguien tiene 20 centimillos sueltos?, Afirma está de oferta, mi broker dice que es un gran valor, un sector con mucho futuro



Yo de ud. iría dandole morcilla al broque ese.

(error ortográfico intencionado )


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

HL espero que te salieras....


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

Buenos días.

Estamos haciendo máximos decrecientes. Cuidado con los largos.


----------



## Antiparras (7 May 2010)

MEFF sube garantías:


El cálculo de las garantías de MEFF RV ha sido actualizado de la siguiente manera: Aumento de las Garantías de Banco Santander, BBVA, Bankinter, Banesto y Banco Sabadell al 15%. Estos cambios entran en vigor el 7 de mayo de 2010, para las garantías a constituir el 10 de mayo de 2010.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Estamos haciendo máximos decrecientes. Cuidado con los largos.



Lo van a hacer

van a tirar al chiringuito de nuevo para saludar a los nuevos accionistas de las 9


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Voy corto en cri a 3,41 y creo que me voy a salir...


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Fut. del Ibex a unos 30 puntos del verde ¿que les dije señores?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Jojojo SAN en verde!!!!


----------



## candil (7 May 2010)

¿alguna buena noticia de última hora?
La bolsa sube.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Ibex en verde!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2010)

y esto cuanto durará??????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Creo que voy a cerrar mi corto y ponerme largo en ABG...


----------



## candil (7 May 2010)

En positivo. :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y esto cuanto durará??????



Probablemente hasta las 15, como mínimo, aunque tengo previsto que dure hasta las 17.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

No me he podido aguantar... Corto 9260 SL 9285

Saludos...

PD: Esta es la última, lo juro... :fiufiu:
PD2: Cambio SL a 9255 protege comisiones, compro en 9210, ahora si que me piro...


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoIY82CgAv0&feature=PlayList&p=9FAA065AEA75ADE3&playnext_from=PL&index=0&playnext=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## devest (7 May 2010)

Hoy dos de las viñetas del elpais.com hablan de la bolsa, muy buenas por cierto


----------



## Mendrugo (7 May 2010)

*Recomendacion*

RECOMENDACION:

Tener mucho cuidado a la hora de hacer trading en estos dias.Cuando hay tanta volatilidad, :S se puede ganar mucho, pero unas malas operaciones pueden ser la RUINA TOTAL. :8:

Recomiendo estar QUIETO, y esperar que la tenpestad termíne.


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

Al IBEX se le ha atragantado el gap.

En principio la excusa para las subidas creo que son las reuniones del BCE y del G7, supongo se está descontando que van a tomar medidas excepcionales.



Cárpatos dijo:


> BCE Serenity markets
> Anuncia una video conferencia durante la mañana con los bancos comerciales de la zona euro más importantes para hablar sobre las condiciones que hay en el mercado monetario según fuentes de Reuters.
> 
> Se convoca un G7 para hoy Serenity markets
> Creo que ha partido desde USA. Un conferencia telefónica centrada en la Crisis griega. Es obvio que se tratará también sus consecuencias en términos de la actual crisis de los mercados... sigue.



EDIT: Potencial murciélago bajista en el IBEX. Objetivo mínimos del día. Por otro lado, de momento el stoxx pinta bien.


----------



## pyn (7 May 2010)

Hoy es dia para traders con las pelotas peladas, las gacelas de nuevo cuño tienen que permanecer alejadas de los ordenadores si no quiren salir tranquilados.


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

Salid de mercado, se acerca una nuke.

Suerte


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Salid de mercado, se acerca una nuke.
> 
> Suerte



Aumentamos a 20 miyones de naves?


----------



## Fuego azul (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Salid de mercado, se acerca una nuke.
> 
> Suerte



No tengo ni puta idea que es una nuke, imagino que un tsunami, vamos, que se ahogan todos los que estan jugando a la porra bursatil


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Aumentamos a 20 miyones de naves?



Naves no lo sé, pero 20 millones de pillados sí. 

Tú mismo y tu mecanismo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Naves no lo sé, pero 20 millones de pillados sí.
> 
> Tú mismo y tu mecanismo...



Aleph supongo que te refieres a que esto se va a ir por la alcantarilla...

Una nuke es la seta que deja una bomba nuclear no?


----------



## Monty (7 May 2010)

Fuego azul dijo:


> No tengo ni puta idea que es una nuke, imagino que un tsunami, vamos, que se ahogan todos los que estan jugando a la porra bursatil



Nuke = Nuclear weapon


----------



## Starkiller (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aleph supongo que te refieres a que esto se va a ir por la alcantarilla...
> 
> Una nuke es la seta que deja una bomba nuclear no?



Es la bomba nuclear en si.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Naves no lo sé, pero 20 millones de pillados sí.
> 
> Tú mismo y tu mecanismo...




Hombre, por lo menos comenta si es para arriba o para abajo, que aquí hay gente que gana pasta para los dos lados..


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

De momento Ibex en verde clarito y Stoxx a 20 puntos de conseguirlo.

Rebote habemus, dejen los nukes para dentro de unos días, parece que empieza a calmarse todo esto.


----------



## mercenario (7 May 2010)

............


----------



## Indiosingracia (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De momento Ibex en verde clarito y Stoxx a 20 puntos de conseguirlo.
> 
> Rebote habemus, dejen los nukes para dentro de unos días, parece que *empieza a calmarse* todo esto.



¿Calmarse?. La volatilidad es total, hemos subido 300 puntos en una hora.
Por otro lado, si esta subida calculas que termina sobre las 15:00-17:00h, imagino que será para llegar al entorno del 9500 e iniciar un nuevo descenso hacia el 8800.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

Gracias.

*¡¡A los botes!!*



aleph dijo:


> Salid de mercado, se acerca una nuke.
> 
> Suerte


----------



## spheratu (7 May 2010)

Una nuke aventuro que es un NO mensaje tranquilizador de las autoridades. Lo que llevan haciendo semanas y semanas,para que los esporculadores se ensañen mas y mas.
Si lo hacen a drede o no,eso está por ver.


----------



## raluma (7 May 2010)

Aleph, la nuke es para hoy o es cosa del lunes (por poner un ejemplo). Gracias de antemano. ¿De verdad se colapsarán los sistemas?


----------



## Mendrugo (7 May 2010)

IBEX 35:

Parece, de momento, funcionar el canal, y la zona 9500/9200


----------



## @@strom (7 May 2010)

Spread Grecia- Alemania a 10 años	[Imprimir]	


Fuera de control sube a ¡1.008! puntos

By Cárpatos:8:


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Indiosingracia dijo:


> ¿Calmarse?. La volatilidad es total, hemos subido 300 puntos en una hora.
> Por otro lado, si esta subida calculas que termina sobre las 15:00-17:00h, imagino que será para llegar al entorno del 9500 e iniciar un nuevo descenso hacia el 8800.



La volatilidad es alta, cierto, pero estamos recuperando niveles normales.

Desde luego aun no se que pasará a partir de hoy, pero esta mañana me he puesto mirar lo que pasó tras el fiasco de Jerome Kerviel en enero de 2008 y ahora podríamos estar subiendo unos dias, algo en lateral pero subiendo. 

Claro que en cuanto pasen estos dias volverán a meterle caña hacia abajo, la tendencia es bajista sin ninguna duda.

edito: creo que debería producirse algún tipo de capitulación, tal vez la oficialización del default griego o algo así.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 May 2010)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.
Sigo corto
Aprovechando que ya se han relajado mis esfínteres,me voy a entrenar
Ayer fué un día intenso y plusvalioso.
Ya he coneguido hacerme un colchoncito para maniobrar con calma
S2 y suerte pa tos


----------



## @@strom (7 May 2010)

Primero vamos a ver si subimos hoy que no está nada claro8:.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 May 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Primero vamos a ver si subimos hoy que no está nada claro8:.



La guanificación es un camino lento y tortuoso que bla...bla...bla....
Joer,como en los viejos tiempos!!


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

¿Descontando el default? El rendimiento del bono griego, en el 12,72% - 7/05/10 - 2122905 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Salid de mercado, se acerca una nuke.
> 
> Suerte



¿Oiga, y que tiene de malo ponerse corto?

Los datos de unemployment en USA pueden dar algún susto.


----------



## Urederra (7 May 2010)

¿ Cogiendo carrerilla para el guano?


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

Madre mía, que duro se me está haciendo no meterle al botas....


----------



## spheratu (7 May 2010)

Ayy repsolita,que cerca estás del 15,50.....Que ganitas tengo de que alguien te venda a algúna petrolera rusa por veintipico leuros....baja un poco más,guapa,baja.....


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

puf, me está costando la misma vida operar hoy. Con estos swings es que no hay cojones.


----------



## JKG (7 May 2010)

Banca Intesa - 7,73% a las (11:06) , no se puede sujetar todo a la vez.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> puf, me está costando la misma vida operar hoy. Con estos swings es que no hay cojones.



Siyalodeciayo, hoy no es dia de operar, aunque me estoy aguantando mucho las ganas que tengo de meter largos desde primera hora de la mañana, hoy el timing me está saliendo perfecto y ya me podría haber hecho con varias decenas de puntos.

Pero sigo pensando que con esta volatilidad es peligroso y ponerse largo en este momento es ir contratendencia, no me gusta.


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

A ver, despacito y con buena letra, para que todo el mundo lo entienda.

Desde primera hora están todos los leones deshaciendo posiciones, ni cortos ni largos, de perfil. Conclusión: se espera volatilidad brutal, entonces, si alguien quiere jugársela donde ni estos se atreven, adelante.

Y segundo, malas noticias, se han cambiado las tornas, como aquí seguimos en Babia, van a arrancar en serio con nosotros, UK y USA.

Si no hay solución a la salida de la reunión con el BCE, se cierran los mercados.


Venga, a ponerse corto, largo o de perfil, que luego va a deshacer la posición Rita.

Espero que se me haya entendido.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Están sujetando el chiringo, menudo lateral... como estén acumulando el lunes vamos a flipar...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 May 2010)

Según Cárpatos están empezando a atacar furte a UK. Para mí están tirando demasiado de la soga y en poco tiempo. Si la Merkel y el Sarkozy se ponen farrucos este finde tenemos tasa Tobin para operaciones con deuda..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> A ver, despacito y con buena letra, para que todo el mundo lo entienda.
> 
> Desde primera hora están todos los leones deshaciendo posiciones, ni cortos ni largos, de perfil. Conclusión: se espera volatilidad brutal, entonces, si alguien quiere jugársela donde ni estos se atreven, adelante.
> 
> ...




Yo especulaba con un cierre de la bolsa hoy.

De todas maneras Aleph, si la cierran, al abrirla las piñas son homéricas...


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Están sujetando el chiringo, menudo lateral... como estén acumulando el lunes vamos a flipar...



Cárpatos dice que los hedge no están comprando, simplemente cerrando cortos.

Cuadra bastante con lo que dice Aleph.


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> A ver, despacito y con buena letra, para que todo el mundo lo entienda.
> 
> Desde primera hora están todos los leones deshaciendo posiciones, ni cortos ni largos, de perfil. Conclusión: se espera volatilidad brutal, entonces, si alguien quiere jugársela donde ni estos se atreven, adelante.
> 
> ...



Yo hace ya tiempo que me tomo los posts de este señor muy en serio en burbuja.info .

Aquí uno que cierra posiciones en este momento.
Gracias.


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Según Cárpatos están empezando a atacar furte a UK. Para mí están tirando demasiado de la soga y en poco tiempo. Si la Merkel y el Sarkozy se ponen farrucos este finde tenemos tasa Tobin para operaciones con deuda..



¿Sarkoquien? ese hace tiempo que está missing, vaya usted a saber porqué

UK va a pillar de lo linde, a ver como cojones toma medidas drásticas un no-gobierno


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Cárpatos dice que los hedge no están comprando, simplemente cerrando cortos.
> 
> Cuadra bastante con lo que dice Aleph.



Pues para que se mantenga como lo hace, estarán los agentes del mercado poniéndose cortos, no creo que existan tantas gacelas para pillar las posiciones contrarias.. si cierran los cortos otro los está comprando...

He cerrado mis cortos tmb.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (7 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Ayy repsolita,que cerca estás del 15,50.....Que ganitas tengo de que alguien te venda a algúna petrolera rusa por veintipico leuros....baja un poco más,guapa,baja.....



Es curioso. Un amigo mío dice algo parecido. Dice que acabarán opándola los griegos. Y que como aquí se pagan las opas muy bien, que la veremos en 40.

¿Qué te parece?

Yo ahora me pones en duda, porque no sabía si coger cuando lleguemos ahora a 8.200, unas iberdrolas o una gasnaturales o aumentar las repsoles que tengo para cuando la open los griegos.


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

va a ser duro no picotear en el mercado cuando veamos Iberias a 2 euros, SAN a 7, Repsol y TEF a 15


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Es curioso. Un amigo mío dice algo parecido. Dice que acabarán opándola los griegos. Y que como aquí se pagan las opas muy bien, que la veremos en 40.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?
> 
> Yo ahora me pones en duda, porque no sabía si coger cuando lleguemos ahora a 8.200, unas iberdrolas o una gasnaturales o aumentar las repsoles que tengo para cuando la open los griegos.



La cantinela de siempre....

Hace años era que la compraría BP o Exxon...


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo especulaba con un cierre de la bolsa hoy.
> 
> De todas maneras Aleph, si la cierran, al abrirla las piñas son homéricas...



¿De cuanto "homerismo" estamos hablando? ¿Tenemos ejemplos mínimanente extrapolables a la situación actual?

Por ir haciéndome una idea.
Gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿De cuanto "homerismo" estamos hablando? ¿Tenemos ejemplos mínimanente extrapolables a la situación actual?
> 
> Por ir haciéndome una idea.
> Gracias.



Hablamos de caída libre desde acantilado de 2000 metros sin paracaídas.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> A ver, despacito y con buena letra, para que todo el mundo lo entienda.
> 
> Desde primera hora están todos los leones deshaciendo posiciones, ni cortos ni largos, de perfil. Conclusión: se espera volatilidad brutal, entonces, si alguien quiere jugársela donde ni estos se atreven, adelante.
> 
> ...



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSZMsqqpfro&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vSZMsqqpfro&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hablamos de caída libre desde acantilado de 2000 metros sin paracaídas.



Pues entonces no sería mala _opción_ irnos de putillas, ¿no?

Mientras no quiebre su chulo...


----------



## crisis? (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Y segundo, malas noticias, se han cambiado las tornas, como aquí seguimos en Babia, van a arrancar en serio con nosotros, UK y USA.
> 
> Si no hay solución a la salida de la reunión con el BCE, se cierran los mercados.
> 
> Espero que se me haya entendido.



aleph, me podrías aclarar? 

1. A ver, quiere esto decir que se acelera el timing que decías antes, es decir, van a atacar antes de junio?

2. Estás hablano de CIERRE de las bolsas hoy mismo?

Gracias (no me llega la camisa al cuerpo)


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Lo de UK algunos ya lo advertimos hace un tiempo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2718475-post2498.html


----------



## spheratu (7 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Es curioso. Un amigo mío dice algo parecido. Dice que acabarán opándola los griegos. Y que como aquí se pagan las opas muy bien, que la veremos en 40.
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?
> 
> Yo ahora me pones en duda, porque no sabía si coger cuando lleguemos ahora a 8.200, unas iberdrolas o una gasnaturales o aumentar las repsoles que tengo para cuando la open los griegos.



Yo parto de la vieja teoría de PPCC,de vender las llamadas joyas de la abuela,los empresones pátrios. Si La caixa tiene que acudir al rescate de parte del cajerío quebrado,va a necesitar deshacerse del paquetón de repsoles, y eso se arregla vendiendo la empresa enterita. Creo que es una de las pocas salidas que quedan,el ingreso de pasta vendiendo empresas.
Por eso,yo tengo cierta fe en que rep es buena compra de cara a un añito vista. Pero claro,hay que pillarla en minimos,y eso es lo jodido.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 May 2010)

Vamos para arriba de nuevo. Alguna novedad de última hora?
Edito: Falsa alarma. Joder como se mueve esto..


----------



## Deudor (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo de UK algunos ya lo advertimos hace un tiempo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2718475-post2498.html



Ojo que eso nos arrastra a todos.


----------



## Lomendil (7 May 2010)

Con esta volatilidad sólo me viene a la mente el lema de Agorer (Segundo 38):

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K87F4QrQx6Y&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K87F4QrQx6Y&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> A ver, despacito y con buena letra, para que todo el mundo lo entienda.
> 
> Desde primera hora están todos los leones deshaciendo posiciones, ni cortos ni largos, de perfil. Conclusión: se espera volatilidad brutal, entonces, si alguien quiere jugársela donde ni estos se atreven, adelante.
> 
> ...




Gracias crack... , ahora mismo voy a Bankinter a cancelar un depósito que tengo, el lunes estoy 100% en liquidez... 8:




pollastre dijo:


> Yo hace ya tiempo que me tomo los posts de este señor muy en serio en burbuja.info .
> 
> Aquí uno que cierra posiciones en este momento.
> Gracias.



Cerrados los cortos de Criteria que tenia para mis nietos... :ouch:



Saludos ::


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Salid de mercado, se acerca una nuke.
> 
> Suerte





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Aleph supongo que te refieres a que esto se va a ir por la alcantarilla...
> 
> Una nuke es la seta que deja una bomba nuclear no?





Monty dijo:


> Nuke = Nuclear weapon





Starkiller dijo:


> Es la bomba nuclear en si.





Voy a rematar la explicación... 





Saludos


----------



## candil (7 May 2010)

Somos la única plaza en positivo.

¿Será que está influyendo la noticia de que hemos dejado la recesión?


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> ¿Será que está influyendo la noticia de que hemos dejado la recesión?




Seguro que es éso... ienso:




Saludos :XX:


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> A ver, despacito y con buena letra, para que todo el mundo lo entienda.
> 
> Desde primera hora están todos los leones deshaciendo posiciones, ni cortos ni largos, de perfil. Conclusión: se espera volatilidad brutal, entonces, si alguien quiere jugársela donde ni estos se atreven, adelante.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que aquí más de uno entiende los spreads de volatilidad. 

¿Qué tienen de malo?

Y luego dicen que las opciones no son una maravilla...Ya pueden venir nukes...¡Nuke them all!


----------



## Creditopropulsado (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dios esto es el crack del 29 creo que lo voy a vender todo y comprar oro



Lucaaaarrrrrr, no lo hagas!, antes que oro compra plata!.

El ratio acciones ladrillo/ oro está en mínimos historicos de 100 años ::


----------



## Monsterspeculator (7 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Lucaaaarrrrrr, no lo hagas!, antes que oro compra plata!.
> 
> El ratio acciones ladrillo/ oro está en mínimos historicos de 100 años ::



Link please.

Pues el ratio con la plata estará aún peor ¿no?


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2010)

estoy en positivo con el San....... no sé que hacer?????
subirá un poco mas antes de caer al infiernooooooo????


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

el san +2,8% ha llegado

esto es un bingo


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy en positivo con el San....... no sé que hacer?????
> subirá un poco mas antes de caer al infiernooooooo????



Al Stoxx aun le queda algo más de subida, yo de ti mantendría un rato más porque ha de llegar a 2575 o 2600, como mínimo para hoy.

y ahora está en 2553, habiendo hecho máximo en 2562.

Un fibo en el Stoxx que tenga su base en el mínimo de las 21:30 de ayer se estaría respetando a la perfección.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Euro Dólar Grafico | EUR USD tiempo real | Euro Dólar Grafico Forex

El EUR/USD recupera muchísimo, estamos muy alcistas.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

Alemania: el Parlamento alemán aprueba el programa de ayudas a Grecia - 7/05/10 - 2123033 - elEconomista.es


----------



## candil (7 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alemania: el Parlamento alemán aprueba el programa de ayudas a Grecia - 7/05/10 - 2123033 - elEconomista.es



Entonces, esto va pa'rriba.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Alemania: el Parlamento alemán aprueba el programa de ayudas a Grecia - 7/05/10 - 2123033 - elEconomista.es



Uff mi banco girego a ver que hace...


----------



## Lomendil (7 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy en positivo con el San....... no sé que hacer?????
> subirá un poco mas antes de caer al infiernooooooo????



Premio por esperar un poquito.


----------



## Starkiller (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Euro Dólar Grafico | EUR USD tiempo real | Euro Dólar Grafico Forex
> 
> El EUR/USD recupera muchísimo, estamos muy alcistas.



Con lo de UK, normal.



> Rumores	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> Esto de los rumores lanzados por hedge de Londres y de Nueva York, es una poca vergüenza. No entiendo como la policía de varios países no está investigando esto a fondo y deteniendo a los culpables. Me acabo de enterar que esta mañana lanzaban el rumor de que varios líderes europeos pedían la dimisión de Trichet...El rumor sigue corriendo por ahí, y se dice en el mundo hedge que viene desde EEUU



Y si siguen su esquema programado, y repiten la de ayer... esta tarde la cámara alta no aprueba el paquete de ayudas, y nos vamos todos al puto infierno.

No tengo ni puta idea, pero ni puta idea de que pasará. Pero si me obligaran a apostar a esto, poniéndome una pistola en la sien, apostaría a que esta tarde NO aprueban el paquete de ayudas.

Espero equivocarme. O no. No se. Me siento cuántico...


----------



## spheratu (7 May 2010)

El nuke era p'arriba o p'abajo?


----------



## Wbuffete (7 May 2010)

Ya he vuelto d entrenar

Antes no había leido el aviso de Aleph
Voy a reducir posiciones


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Con lo de UK, normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alemania: el Parlamento alemán aprueba el programa de ayudas a Grecia - 7/05/10 - 2123033 - elEconomista.es

¿? ya está aprobado... se refiere al gobierno griego?


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2010)

SAN 8.29 ahora....... posible tope de hoy????????????


----------



## Wataru_ (7 May 2010)

Langaro, por si acaso macho, pon un stop profit en algún número redondo, tipo 0 u algo así, por si acaso pega un empujón fuerte, tengas más posibilidades de que salte.

Pero no dejes que se te convierta en una posición perdedora.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

¿Cuchillo largo o corto?

Francia y Alemania se reúnen con España, Italia y Portugal antes de la cumbre - 7/05/10 - 2123056 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Räikkonen (7 May 2010)

La camara baja alemana ha aprobado el rescate. Ahora tiene que pasar por la camara alta. Hay canguelo en el ambiente...



> Visto bueno del Bundestag, la Cámara baja germana, a las respectivas legislaciones necesarias para liberar la ayuda financiera para Grecia, que asciende a 22.400 millones de euros.
> 
> Las medidas se han aprobado con 390 votos a favor, mientras que 72 diputados votaron en contra de la contribución germana al plan de la Unión Europea y el FMI. Otros 139 diputados se abstuvieron.
> 
> Tras este primer paso, la Cámara alta tendrá que dar también su autorización en otra votación que se llevará a cabo hoy. Una vez superado este trámite, el Gobierno alemán aprobará el proyecto de ley.



Esto se tiene que aprobar si o si. Porque como no lo hagan, la hostia va a ser buena...


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2010)

lo he puesto en 8.45 pero me parece mucho, no?


----------



## Wbuffete (7 May 2010)

Vendido corto de ibex en 9531 +9%

Dejo otro de ibex abierto.
El corto del DJI, orden de venta a mercado cuando den campano.
Saludos.

EdiT:
Gracias Aleph!!


----------



## Starkiller (7 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alemania: el Parlamento alemán aprueba el programa de ayudas a Grecia - 7/05/10 - 2123033 - elEconomista.es
> 
> ¿? ya está aprobado... se refiere al gobierno griego?



Lo ha aprobado la cámara baja. Falta la alta, esta tarde.

si se repite el esquema que el eurocore/alemania vienen siguiendo este último mes, ahora lo rechazarán, y nos iremos todos al infierno.

como ayer, con Trichet generando expectativas y luego hundiendo los mercados, pero a lo bestia.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Jajaja llego y me encuentro el Ibex en +200 jajaja pero esto qué es? pero esto qué es? jajaja

Saludos...

Pd: Voy a ver donde me meto corto... :8:
Pd2: Lástima no haber estado aquí, el máximo del Ibex estaba cantado... (ahora subo gráfico)


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Jajaja llego y me encuentro el Ibex en +200 jajaja pero esto qué es? pero esto qué es? jajaja
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Pues como a los gringos les de hoy por subir también ya veras donde se va a quedar ese máximo.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (7 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> lo he puesto en 8.45 pero me parece mucho, no?



Si lo que querías era salir, aunque fuera a 7, puedes salir a 


8.25

pero poco te han durado.


----------



## Lomendil (7 May 2010)

¿Ahora otro ciclo de media horita? Van 4 seguidos clónicos

Edito: Viendo el gráfico LCASC me da que no...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Largo 9330... SL 9300 en cuanto pueda aseguro comisiones (hemos tocado la base inferior del canal)

Saludos...

PD: Objetivo la parte superior que he dibujado antes, 9530 contado. Si se gira y rompe el canal inferior, me giro a corto...
PD2: Salta el SL protege comisiones en 9335, me pongo corto en 9325, SL 9345...
PD3: Muevo el SL a 9320
PD4: Compro en 9255...
PD5: Parece que vamos a hacer un pull-back al canal perdido. Las implicaciones de esta rotura son muy bajistas... hacia el 8850 contado si se cumple la figura...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

*sell sell sell!* )


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

Salto desde rojillo a la posición "verde que te quiero verde". Aún parece que voy a conseguir sacar adelante esta putada de día y todo.


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

ya se va a poner a cagar velas rojas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Preparados para abrir cortos..?

Buscamos el 9450-9460 contado...


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

LCASC, ¿cómo ves el recuento ahora?

¿Podríamos haber acabado la 5 en apertura y estar ya en la B? 

Con esta volatilidad la C podría ser bastante brutal ¿9800?

Ya hemos llegado a los 9800 dos veces, podría ser un buen sitio para empezar el siguiente impulso a la baja...


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Preparados para abrir cortos..?



Ahora hay que ponerse largo metiendo stop en la vela de las 14:10, volverá a bajar para hacer la onda 2 y entonces para arriba.

Pero estas ondas van a tardar un rato en hacerlas.

edito: digo 14:10 porque veo el gráfico en 10 minutos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Pull-back perfecto, corto en 9370... SL 9400


----------



## Mendrugo (7 May 2010)

Quisiera que os figaraís en esto:

8:








Corresponde al índice S&P500 en la sesion de ayer, en gráfico de 5 minutos, en la que se aprecia la caída y lo que han llamado "ERROR" a la hora de darle a la tecla de venta a corto.

NO ES CIERTO.

Según se aprecia, la caida no fué instantanea, sino paulatina, lo que falsea el dicho de ayer.

Creo que podríamos estar a punto de un buen batacazo.

Estén atentos.


----------



## carvil (7 May 2010)

Buenos mediodias 

Soporte actual en el E-Mini 1116-1118 Resistencia 1136-38


Casi estoy seguro que lo de ayer no fue casual 


Lista con los cambios efectuados http://media.primezone.com/cache/6948/file/8212.pdf


Salu2


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

Yo tampoco creo que fuera casual.

No creo que se cayera con "darle a un botón", sino más bien que alguien pudo darle un meneo al árbol lo suficientemente fuerte como para que saltaran todas las alarmas y los sistemas de trading automático hicieron el resto.

Una vez había caído "suficiente", se recompra y santas pascuas.







Los algoritmos de esas máquinas deben ser muy complejos y dados al caos, es muy posible que un evento "inesperado" provoque algún tipo de realimentación entre ellas que lleve a este tipo de situaciones...


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pull-back perfecto, corto en 9370... SL 9400



Si es que al final no se van a poder hacer publicas estas cosas...vaya bandazo :O


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Qué pasada, ha pegado un spike hacia el canal que pintaba antes superior, me he puesto corto con dos minis, al saltar el stop del que llevaba... he vendido en 9400, uno ya lo he recomprado en 9330... el otro lo aguanto...

Saludos...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (7 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que fuera casual.
> 
> No creo que se cayera con "darle a un botón", sino más bien que alguien pudo darle un meneo al árbol lo suficientemente fuerte como para que saltaran todas las alarmas y los sistemas de trading automático hicieron el resto.
> 
> Una vez había caído "suficiente", se recompra y santas pascuas.



Sí así es. Primero se dice que el interbancario en Europa no ha funcionado o que los primos en Europa no han podido sacar 100 euros de los cajeros, porque los bancos están secos. Primero se prepara el terreno. Y luego se le da a la tecla. Pero eso sí, el ambiente tiene que estar previamente lleno de "preocupación", "miedo", "pánico"....

Luego es cuando aparecerá el hombre que derrotó a la libra esterlina, el trader loco que causó pérdidas nunca conocidas, la tecla errónea que posibilitó que... en fin. 

Es como cuando bajan las acciones del Sabadell y te dice el experto que los índices del algodón en Masachuset o que si ha subido el Índice de la Masa Corporal en la Universidad de Nevada. Anda que....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Si es que al final no se van a poder hacer publicas estas cosas...vaya bandazo :O



Hombre Apolo! Se te echa de menos... a ver si posteas un poco más!


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (7 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Quisiera que os figaraís en esto:
> 
> 8:
> 
> ...



Lo peor de todo es que clase de trileros son para mentir de esa manera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (7 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hombre Apolo! Se te echa de menos... a ver si posteas un poco más!



Ya lo comentaban en dias pasados,que el guano anima a la gente a postear


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

No me fio ni de mi sombra, recompro en 9320... :cook:

Me voy a comer, cuando abran los yankees les metemos más caña... jajajaja


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

Acojonante que con lo que se ha visto y lo que se comenta aún andéis operando, creo que la bolsa abrirá tmb el lunes, y el martes, y la semana que viene y la otra... Gacelismo en estado puro.


----------



## carvil (7 May 2010)

Yo tengo una teoria y más despues de mirar los gráficos. Alguien recuerda un post mio en este hilo sobre un pico fantasma en el SP500 al cierre en Octubre del 2009? Si se confirma lo explicaré en el blog de Kujire.

Salu2


----------



## manstein (7 May 2010)

No sé si alguien lo ha puesto aquí...esto viene en zero hedge hoy...."some big people sellers" jajaja

http://www.zerohedge.com/article/panic-and-loathing-sp-500-pits

El archivo n me lo pude descargar del artículo en sí pero en los comentarios alguien lo puso bien a las 06:45 creo.....vaya locura ayer en el pit americano jajajaja

Por cierto, Kreditanstalt....siglo xxi...lo tenemos casi encima. 

El spike en los yield de todos los bonos mundiales ha empezado. Prepárense para lo siguiente


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoria y más despues de mirar los gráficos. Alguien recuerda un post mio en este hilo sobre un pico fantasma en el SP500 al cierre en Octubre del 2009? Si se confirma lo explicaré en el blog de Kujire.
> 
> Salu2



Yo tengo la explicación al detalle de todo lo que está pasando estos días y lo que va a pasar en los próximos, pero no lo voy a contar aquí.


----------



## Starkiller (7 May 2010)

Pues parece que no hay nuke, al menos por parte del Bundesrat:

Alemania	


La Cámara alta aprueba la ayuda a Grecia


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (7 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Pues parece que no hay nuke, al menos por parte del Bundesrat:
> 
> Alemania
> 
> ...



Puffffffff menos mal!


----------



## NosTrasladamus (7 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Yo tengo una teoria y más despues de mirar los gráficos. Alguien recuerda un post mio en este hilo sobre un pico fantasma en el SP500 al cierre en Octubre del 2009? Si se confirma lo explicaré en el blog de Kujire.
> 
> Salu2



Por favor, podría Vd. recordarme el enlace al blog de Kujire? Gracias de antemano.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Largo 9250 SL 9230... (por probar el soporte del 9320 contado)

Para Nostrasladamus: locosporelnasdaq.wordpress.com


----------



## GhostDog (7 May 2010)

¿?

Cárpatos

Varios académicos alemanes han presentado una demanda para parar todo préstamo de ayuda monetaria a Grecia. Ya veremos dónde acaba esto.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

No tan rápido.....

A ponerse bajistas de nuevo y a correr esa noticia...


----------



## Urederra (7 May 2010)

*ROJO *


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

Urederra dijo:


> *ROJO *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Starkiller (7 May 2010)

GhostDog dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> Cárpatos
> 
> Varios académicos alemanes han presentado una demanda para parar todo préstamo de ayuda monetaria a Grecia. Ya veremos dónde acaba esto.



Ya decía yo...

Entonces... ¿Tiene que esperar la ayuda a que el constitucional (O el que toque) resuelva esto?

Puede ser hasta peor para las bolsas, dado que ya no es un tema meramente de voluntad política...


----------



## kaxkamel (7 May 2010)

pero alguien creía que esta semana acabábamos en verde?


----------



## kaxkamel (7 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ya decía yo...
> 
> Entonces... ¿Tiene que esperar la ayuda a que el constitucional (O el que toque) resuelva esto?
> 
> Puede ser hasta peor para las bolsas, dado que ya no es un tema meramente de voluntad política...



y ya si se llaman con los del constitucional y charlan del estatut...
nos comemos un par de mad max-es y la ayuda sin aprobarse


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

No que lo de ayer, fue un error humano....


----------



## Diegales (7 May 2010)

Madre mia que bandazos pega el IBEX


----------



## JKG (7 May 2010)

Elena Salgado ha llegado tarde a la rueda de prensa del Consejo de Misnistros porque se ha alargado la reunión por videoconferencia del eurogrupo... está todo claro?


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

La volatilidad empieza a ser espeluznante de nuevo, hoy me voy quedar mirando desde el burladero y el lunes ya atacaremos de nuevo.

Que peligro tiene esto hoy y más con los gringos ya abiertos.


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

Mulder yo tambien me he salido, si baja un 3% quizas me anime,a comprar para cojer posiciones.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La volatilidad empieza a ser espeluznante de nuevo, hoy me voy quedar mirando desde el burladero y el lunes ya atacaremos de nuevo.
> 
> Que peligro tiene esto hoy y más con los gringos ya abiertos.



aviso aleph del intradia y la volatilidad... parece que acierta?


----------



## sir phantom (7 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ya decía yo...
> 
> Entonces... ¿Tiene que esperar la ayuda a que el constitucional (O el que toque) resuelva esto?
> 
> Puede ser hasta peor para las bolsas, dado que ya no es un tema meramente de voluntad política...



Perdón por la intromisión y el off-topic.

Hace un tiempo se comentó algo de eso en el hilo de juancarlosb a cuenta de esta entrevista:

Jürgen Donges Catedrótico de economía de la Universidad de Colonia - 25/03/2010 - Gestiona Radio

Es interesante escucharla entera, pero a partir del minuto 6:30 se habla de ello.


----------



## Starkiller (7 May 2010)

creative dijo:


> No que lo de ayer, fue un error humano....



Ni tu, ni nadie:

Citigroup	[Imprimir]	


Está negando oficialmente que ayer fueran responsables de ningún error, como se estaba diciendo en algunos medios de EEUU


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> aviso aleph del intradia y la volatilidad... parece que acierta?



Esta mañana al inciarse el mercado ya se veia volatilidad, pero al subir nos hemos calmado un poco, de todas formas basta con ver esto:



> 15:41:28 h.
> iTRAXX Crossover [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> ...



De Cárpatos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Joder esto me va lentísimo... :ouch:

En fin, después de la cagada de antes y otra que no he escrito en la que me han volado 70 puntos, hemos hecho pull-back a la línea inferior que he dibujado antes y me he puesto corto, hubiese vendido ya, pero esto va tan lento que R4 no me carga nada bien.... total que se ha ido directo al guano... :cook:

Saludos...

PD: La he vendido en 9290... SL 9250


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

Bueno, parece que volvemos a mínimos...

Estamos medio rompiendo el canal bajista de las últimas dos semanas, con lo cual también podríamos irnos fácil a los 8500.

Voy a intentar cerrar cortos ahí porque creo que todavía queda una C al alza (el fin de semana es muy largo y en esta situación mejor estar fuera), así que lo más probable es que siga bajando... ::

EDIT: Vendidos... No, si antes lo digo. Como sea un doble suelo me cubro de gloria.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Los yankees pierden el 1120 contado...

GUANOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

Entro para dentro!!! darme suerte!!!


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2010)

¿aun hay ganas de abrir largos...? :no:


----------



## kaxkamel (7 May 2010)

vamos que nos vamos


----------



## jorge (7 May 2010)

osea, que hay que ponerse cortos,no?ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Me salgo en 9065... qué guanazo por Dios! )))

Creo que es el día que más he operado en mi vida... creo que he abierto 10 operaciones por lo menos... jajajajaj Hannibal yo te vengo!!!!! jajajajaj


----------



## jorge (7 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me salgo en 9065... qué guanazo por Dios! )))
> 
> Creo que es el día que más he operado en mi vida... creo que he abierto 10 operaciones por lo menos... jajajajaj Hannibal yo te vengo!!!!! jajajajaj



y fue bien la cosa?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

jorge dijo:


> y fue bien la cosa?



10 operaciones: 7 bien y 3 mal, +los cortos "estructurales" a CRI...


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Yo preparo todas las operaciones excepto que no le doy al botón, la volatilidad me frena mucho, así no hay forma de operar, esto es demasiado arriesgado.

Solo para hombres/mujeres con muchos pelos en los eggs/ovarios 

Y riñón...


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

Ojo que está todo el mundo en espera de los chivatazos del Eurogrupo, puede haber Nitrato de Chile a toneladas, o dejarlo para Lunes.

Momento crítico


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿aun hay ganas de abrir largos...? :no:



Hay una considerable divergencia alcista en el RSI a 30' y los mínimos parecen aguantar. Lo que no hay son cojones.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

La figura que he comentado antes nos manda directos al 88xx, en 8818 está el fibo61,8% de todo el megarebote, puntos a tener en cuenta ahora 9145 y 9120, si se pasan hacia abajo CORTOS a discreción...

Saludos...

PD: Aleph no me acojones al personal, que al final no entra nadie! ::
PD2: Ha llegado mientras escribía!!!!!


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo preparo todas las operaciones excepto que no le doy al botón, la volatilidad me frena mucho, así no hay forma de operar, esto es demasiado arriesgado.
> 
> Solo para hombres/mujeres con muchos pelos en los eggs/ovarios
> 
> Y riñón...



Cuando tenga una minima ganancia, me salgo de nuevo y apagamos estos por hoy...


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2010)

-2,55% ufffff


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

-2,80%


Vaya palo


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La figura que he comentado antes nos manda directos al 88xx, en 8818 está el fibo61,8% de todo el megarebote, puntos a tener en cuenta ahora 9145 y 9120, si se pasan hacia abajo CORTOS a discreción...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> ...



Ya sabes que no suelo entrar a estas horas y menos en este hilo, si lo hago es por algo. Ahora mismo tenemos un "síndrome Lehman" en fase aguda y mitad de los que están dentro ni se enteran.


Entrar ahora no es de valientes, es de suicidas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Joder qué bestias...!!!! ) o rebotamos en el 8820 o ya pueden correr al banco ::

Renta4 está totalmente saturada, S&P500 1107, vuelvo a entrar corto en 9000, SL 9040, esto se hunde chicos, encantado de haberos conocido...
Dios 1005!!!!!! a ver que dicen esta vez :: en cuanto cobre lo de hoy me voy al super a por latunes... 1104... la madre que los parió!!!!!


----------



## Mendrugo (7 May 2010)

SAN en subasta de volatilidad.
Demencial.:XX:


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

-3%

Pero esto que es?


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder qué bestias...!!!! ) o rebotamos en el 8820 o ya pueden correr al banco ::



pararemos, ya verá hombre...


----------



## R3v3nANT (7 May 2010)

Ya están los niños con la gracia...... a ver, quién le ha dado al botoncito hoy?


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

-3.01%
Atención.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2010)

y ojo al resto de bolsas eh!


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

erm dije antes lo de Iberia a 2 euros de coña, esto es un poco excesivo


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Ya sabes que no suelo entrar a estas horas y menos en este hilo, si lo hago es por algo. Ahora mismo tenemos un "síndrome Lehman" en fase aguda y mitad de los que están dentro ni se enteran.
> 
> 
> Entrar ahora no es de valientes, es de suicidas.



Los que estamos dentro ahora solo nos queda aguantar...


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

_Ojtia_, camino del 8.000...


----------



## dabuti (7 May 2010)

IBEX -3
Dow -1,5

¿Vendo mis IBrenovables compradas a 5 por 3?


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2010)

creative dijo:


> Los que estamos dentro ahora solo nos queda aguantar...



como a los hipotecados


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

Confirmado, pánico, están soltando todo. Lo del Eurogrupo ha salido rana.

La cagamos.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

*¡¡Bingo!!* Estamos en 8.000


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

Warren dijo:


> joder, acabo del volver de *carrefour*... me vuelvo a por más atún...



quien ha visto a este hombre y quien le ve, la crisis no perdona


----------



## Al Lopez (7 May 2010)

Hostia finaaaaaaaaaaaaa rodabrazooooooo puñetazo rapido xD


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

-4.08%

ooooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

WTF happened? :8:



aleph dijo:


> Confirmado, pánico, están soltando todo. Lo del Eurogrupo ha salido rana.
> 
> La cagamos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

1095.... siempre quise poner esta canción en el hilo... Bienvenidos al MadMax! 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/84-PMKUp-fc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/84-PMKUp-fc&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## pixuns (7 May 2010)

8.969,50:ouch:

me he quedado corto... 8.940,6


----------



## dabuti (7 May 2010)

-4,5 crashhhhhhhhh
i was here


----------



## Al Lopez (7 May 2010)

Madre mia que hostia, al final de la sesion rebotara algo, pero madre mia...


----------



## mercenario (7 May 2010)

estoy viendo el futuro eurostoxx -165 puntos o es que no me ha sentado bien la comida??
eso es casi un -7% no??


----------



## jorge (7 May 2010)

Esta en caida libre!!!!!!!!:8:-4,41%


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

Hoygaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Que alguien pare esto.


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

hoy chapan el chiringo, hemos pasado del lol al wtf en un plis y ahora estamos en pleno OMG


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Me salgo en 8880... La madre que los parió!!!! ::

CRI en 3.30€ y Tonuel vende hoy...!!!! Me volveréis a cobrar comisiones cabrones!?????!! jajajajajaja


----------



## Dula (7 May 2010)

¡Dios mío! ¿Qué coño ocurre?


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 May 2010)

Despierten al maquinista.

Joder, aquí si que sois unos valiente.


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> como a los hipotecados



Efectivamente pero la cantidad de euros tampoco es mucha, las copas de esta noche seran un poco mas caras.


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

Lo peor de todo es que el "error informático" del SP de ayer, cada vez está más claro que es una parte más del movimiento.


----------



## tomasjos (7 May 2010)

Seguir este hilo hoy es como ver la primera batalla entre cazas y extraterrestres en Independence Day. No entiendo de bolsa, pero por sus comentarios cualquiera diría que nos está pasando por encima todo un PanzerArmee -y lo digo en alemán no por casualidad.


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

Y el Mercado continuo cayendo un 1%. Venga ya hombre!!!!!!!!!


Esto huele a toque de atencion a ZP


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

Tomad, compartidlo con los _hamijos_...


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Dios mío! ¿Qué coño ocurre?



que va a tener usted que pagar el alquiler con cuentas de colores y palos de fuego


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

!!! que me meo !!!.

Pasar de mariconadas, las divisas están que lo rompen. Se están comportando de libro.


----------



## azkunaveteya (7 May 2010)

mirad el grafico hace 1 año, y ver en cuanto estabamos


----------



## Misterio (7 May 2010)

Hoy también se estan confundiendo con el dedín no me digáis más.


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

Se mantiene sobre el -4%


----------



## Indiosingracia (7 May 2010)

Indiosingracia dijo:


> ¿Calmarse?. La volatilidad es total, hemos subido 300 puntos en una hora.
> Por otro lado, si esta subida calculas que termina sobre las 15:00-17:00h, imagino que será para llegar al entorno del 9500 e iniciar un nuevo descenso hacia el 8800.



No entiendo tanto pánico ni sorpresa. Por análisis técnico está sucediendo lo previsto. Os es que se confía siempre en rebotes sin sentido. Ni que la bolsa fuera un casino.


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

Se ven ventas de unos paquetones que asustan


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

Indiosingracia dijo:


> No entiendo tanto pánico ni sorpresa. Por análisis técnico está sucediendo lo previsto. Os es que se confía siempre en rebotes sin sentido. *Ni que la bolsa fuera un casino*.



Y no lo es?


----------



## Dula (7 May 2010)

¿Puede alguien informar a un alma caritativa el porqué de este bajón?


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

Van a tener que volver a llamar a la caballería...


----------



## Misterio (7 May 2010)

> Italia	[Imprimir]
> 
> 
> 
> Rumores de que va a cerrar el mercado, ya no se lo que es verdad y lo que es mentira




Rumore rumore (8)


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Y el Mercado continuo cayendo un 1%. Venga ya hombre!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Esto huele a toque de atencion a ZP



Ud. le da demasiada importancia al mosquito de ZPedo en este momento, esto no es por el, es por algo mucho más gordo, aunque dentro está el.


----------



## Al Lopez (7 May 2010)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Y no lo es?



Es una casa de putas.:XX:


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Puede alguien informar a un alma caritativa el porqué de este bajón?



La Euroreunión a salido mal.

Down Jones de ayer.


----------



## Mendrugo (7 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> !!! que me meo !!!.
> 
> Pasar de mariconadas, las divisas están que lo rompen. Se están comportando de libro.



De eso hace ya un año.
Sin duda el mejor mercado.


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

*Nasdaq publica una lista con cientos de valores con contrataciones canceladas*

El mercado Nasdaq divulgó hoy una lista con cientos de nombres de los valores a los que ha cancelado las contrataciones durante los veinte minutos del jueves cuando la Bolsa neoyorquina se desplomó más de un 9% por una combinación de preocupaciones por Grecia, ansiedad y un posible error humano.

Nasdaq publica una lista con cientos de valores con contrataciones canceladas en Cincodias.com


----------



## Tocqueville (7 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> erm dije antes lo de Iberia a 2 euros de coña, esto es un poco excesivo



Cenizo...a no, que el cenizo es ZP. ::


----------



## bonoce (7 May 2010)

milan exchange CERRADA!!!!!


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

subimos!!!


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

ERB dijo:


> Se mantiene sobre el -4%



me quedo mucho más tranquilo entonces donde va a parar ::

esta mañana he leido sobre lo del 9% de ayer en WS que "al final no llegó la sangre al río y quedo SOLO en un -3,2%"


----------



## ralph (7 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> hoy chapan el chiringo, hemos pasado del lol al wtf en un plis y ahora estamos en pleno OMG





jajajjaja :: ::


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

Si, en efecto. 

Estrellado contra el limpiaparabrisas.



Mulder dijo:


> Ud. le da demasiada importancia al mosquito de ZPedo en este momento, esto no es por el, es por algo mucho más gordo, y dentro está el.


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Rumore rumore (8)



Se lleva cociendo desde ayer a la noche, o se soluciona este fin de semana, o el Lunes no abrimos.

Yo le daría un 50% a esa posibilidad.


----------



## credulo (7 May 2010)

ERB dijo:


> *Nasdaq publica una lista con cientos de valores con contrataciones canceladas*
> 
> El mercado Nasdaq divulgó hoy una lista con cientos de nombres de los valores a los que ha cancelado las contrataciones durante los veinte minutos del jueves cuando la Bolsa neoyorquina se desplomó más de un 9% por una combinación de preocupaciones por Grecia, ansiedad y un posible error humano.
> 
> Nasdaq publica una lista con cientos de valores con contrataciones canceladas en Cincodias.com



Osea, que no les ha gustado el resultado que tuvieron y han dicho *Esa no valía que era de prueba*


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

¿Por qué motivo?



bonoce dijo:


> milan exchange CERRADA!!!!!


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2010)

Hagamos un recuento....

Tengo armas, tengo latunes, tengo efectivo y sobre todo tengo un par de cojones... ¿me hace falta algo...? ienso:


Saludos )


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

Por favor, no operen sin Stop Loss.

No se queden abiertos este fin de semana.


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hagamos un recuento....
> 
> Tengo armas, tengo latunes, tengo efectivo y sobre todo tengo unpar de cojones... ¿me hace falta algo...? ienso:
> 
> ...



Bua tu a las 17,40 a certificar que vas a tener curro hoy


----------



## dabuti (7 May 2010)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Por qué motivo?



Órdenes de Il Cavaliere

http://www.corriere.it/economia/10_...op_b036a33c-59e5-11df-8cbf-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

¿El efectivo para qué lo vas a querer? ¿Para hacer una hoguera? ::



tonuel dijo:


> Hagamos un recuento....
> 
> Tengo armas, tengo latunes, tengo efectivo y sobre todo tengo unpar de cojones... ¿me hace falta algo...? ienso:
> 
> ...


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hagamos un recuento....
> 
> Tengo armas, tengo latunes, tengo efectivo y sobre todo tengo un par de cojones... ¿me hace falta algo...? ienso:
> 
> ...



El bunker....la barbacoa no te vale para protegerte.


----------



## Desencantado (7 May 2010)

Joder con BBVA... Hay semanas que es mejor no levantase de la cama.


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)




----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hagamos un recuento....
> 
> Tengo armas, tengo latunes, tengo efectivo y sobre todo tengo un par de cojones... ¿me hace falta algo...? ienso:
> 
> ...



¿certificados? ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Si realmente van a cerrar los mercados, pónganse cortos, porque cuando los vuelvan a abrir lo de hoy será una coña... ::::::

Para los de la casa de campo: Se comienza a anticipar un suelo... 8:


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

¿Habrá traido a sus putillas al menos? Para animar al personal esta noche...



dabuti dijo:


> Órdenes de Il Cavaliere


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

OOppppsss

volvemos a caer por debajo de 4


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

El €/yen se ha movido !!! 300 pipos !!! en 1 hora.

Cualquier movimiento a la contra sin SL es la ruina.

Be careful


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

16:36:59 h.
* Intradía Serenity markets*

Ya no hay razones concretas para el desplome, esto demuestra que ayer de error nada. El pánico total. El incendio que empezó Grecia ya se ha extendido al bosque. Y la torpeza del BCE de ayer, ha acelerado el pánico. Todo el mundo intenta salir por la misma puerta. En un mercado así, hay que tener sentido común y no operar. Y muchísimo menos ponerse contra tendencia. Como vengo diciendo desde hace varios días, está fuera de cuestión estar en bolsa. Hay que olvidarse de ella. Ni soportes ni nada. Un mercado como este puede hacer cualquier barbaridad.

No obstante, soporte mayor de mercado en los 1.095 del mini S&P por debajo los hedge lo fulminan en busca del 1.050.

En el futuro del eurostoxx el 2.400 es importante, por ahí pasa el retroceso de Fibonacci del 50% de la tendencia alcista desde marzo.

Pero el mercado está demasiado nervioso, no pienso entrar hasta que las instituciones se pongan compradoras, y para eso queda mucho.


----------



## Misterio (7 May 2010)

Después del mensaje de Aleph solo puedo pensar en los incultos que se amontonaban en la oficina para comprar acciones de Santander y BBVA porque estaban muy baratas, y yo viéndolo desde el burladero con los ojos como platos.


----------



## Jucari (7 May 2010)

Ufff.....se va el caiman...se val el caiman.....


----------



## cibex (7 May 2010)

joder el CAC40 cayendo un 5,40%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Tonuel métele a CRI!!!! piensa en tus nietos!!! y ponte la canción de Pearl Jam que mola más!!!! ::::))::::


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

16:33:17 h.
* Italia Serenity markets*



Rumores de que va a cerrar el mercado, ya no se lo que es verdad y lo que es mentira


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2010)

creative dijo:


> Bua tu a las 17,40 a certificar que vas a tener curro hoy



Esta tarde estaré offline pero mañana... jajaja )

por cierto, huele a caquita por aquí...


Saludos


----------



## itaka (7 May 2010)

Tranquilos que hemos salido de recesión, lo ha dicho la tv ::


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (7 May 2010)

Se dice que hay un loco llamado Dios que está dándole a la palanca del fin del mundo. :´(

Es estos momentos se le intenta reducir y ha aflojado un poco pero el muy cabrón no quiere soltarla. :: 

Joder que apreta otra vez y con mas fuerza. ::

Estuve aquí un día como hoy.


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

Llegando a -4.41%

Como no lo paren ahora...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Jucari dijo:


> Ufff.....se va el caiman...se val el caiman.....



Joder Jucari cuanto tiempo!!!  Si vienes a por lo del rebote comienza ahora mismo...

Un saludo!


----------



## Oremus (7 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Hagamos un recuento....
> 
> Tengo armas, tengo latunes, tengo efectivo y sobre todo tengo un par de cojones... ¿me hace falta algo...? ienso:
> 
> ...



Cartuchos,Abrelatas,que te lo cambien por pan y vino y alguna que te ponga cachondo los par.
jajajjajaaaa.Saludos


----------



## Tocqueville (7 May 2010)

8.936,80 
-4,45%

Venga, venga, que terminamos en 8.500 si la cosa va bien. :cook:


----------



## Sir Nigga (7 May 2010)

itaka dijo:


> Tranquilos que hemos salido de recesión, lo ha dicho la tv ::



no estar en recesión va a ayudar mucho cuando haya que matar ñuses con las manos desnudas y hacer fogatas con piedras para poder hacer la cena


----------



## Mendrugo (7 May 2010)

Último retroceso proporcional para IBEX 8.800.
De perderlo derechitos al 6.700
:Baile:


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Después del mensaje de Aleph solo puedo pensar en los incultos que se amontonaban en la oficina para comprar acciones de Santander y BBVA porque estaban muy baratas, y yo viéndolo desde el burladero con los ojos como platos.



Que va, Misterio, que sigan comprando, se van a acordar toda su p.... vida.

La avaricia rompe el saco. Dales de todo, fondos, acciones, preferentes y hasta caña y aceitunas.

Genios, somos todos unos genios.


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

16:43:33 h.
El incendio se acerca al centro del bosque 

*Serenity markets*



Credit default swap de EEUU, el intocable, sube 9 puntos básicos a 137 puntos básicos, algo impensable hace poco...


----------



## Jucari (7 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Joder Jucari cuanto tiempo!!!  Si vienes a por lo del rebote comienza ahora mismo...
> 
> Un saludo!



Esos cortos que le he metido al botas.!!!!!!....)...no me jodas las cosas....dejalo que se vaya al guano.....:rolleye:


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (7 May 2010)

Aleph:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/157815-de-la-vogue-se-pone-dura-castigar-aquellos-que-hablen-mal-de-espana.html

:ouch:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Último retroceso proporcional para IBEX 8.800.
> De perderlo derechitos al 6.700
> :Baile:



Pues sí, el perder ayer el fibo50% anticipaba que MÍNIMO íbamos al fibo61,8% 8818 más o menos... sinceramente yo creo que parará allí (o algo antes)...

Saludos...

PD: De perder el fibo61,8% podríamos "probar" el 76,4% pero es menor... yo me decantaría más por los mínimos de marzo...


----------



## Jucari (7 May 2010)

Bueno......hoy comeremos un buen entrecot......a la salud de Alonsito....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Que va, Misterio, que sigan comprando, se van a acordar toda su p.... vida.
> 
> La avaricia rompe el saco. Dales de todo, fondos, acciones, preferentes y hasta caña y aceitunas.
> 
> Genios, somos todos unos genios.




Vaya dos días que llevas , me falta una emoticon haciendo la ola


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Seguimos en panic mode.

Algun aventurero para un largo al cierre ??

Este finde reuinion extraordinaria de todos los capos y tendran que decir algo, aunque sea mentira, para que las bolsas se calmen...

Lo que se ve claro es que cuando les de por rebotar va a ser una subida cañera, pero cuando???

Yo como dije ayer sigo fuera hasta que las cosas se calmen...


----------



## Misterio (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Que va, Misterio, que sigan comprando, se van a acordar toda su p.... vida.
> 
> La avaricia rompe el saco. Dales de todo, fondos, acciones, preferentes y hasta caña y aceitunas.
> 
> Genios, somos todos unos genios.




Gracias a Dios soy un simple operativo o como dicen por aquí un penoso cajerito, mi conciencia así esta mucho más tranquila.

Perdón por el offtopic.


----------



## Defcon (7 May 2010)

Vamonos para los 8500!

IBEX 35 8.980,20


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

visillófilas pepitófagas dijo:


> Aleph:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/157815-de-la-vogue-se-pone-dura-castigar-aquellos-que-hablen-mal-de-espana.html
> 
> :ouch:



Pues que empiece por el inmobiliario en estos años, que es un catálogo de tipos penales. Aún estoy esperando al TS que entre en el asunto.


Hay que joderse.


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

Una semana sin postre.... ¡¡como mínimo!!



visillófilas pepitófagas dijo:


> Aleph:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/157815-de-la-vogue-se-pone-dura-castigar-aquellos-que-hablen-mal-de-espana.html
> 
> :ouch:


----------



## gabacho (7 May 2010)

En París se está liando parda:

CREDIT AGRIC.. 9,05 € *- 7,26%* 9,95 9,04 19374621 0,84% 
AXA 11,67 € *- 7,79%* 12,90 11,56 26285973 1,15% 
CARREFOUR 32,77 € - 8,09% 34,29 32,51 6613635 0,94% 
BNP PARIBAS 42,76 € *- 8,20%* 47,18 42,54 14361697 1,21% 
SOCIETE GENE.. 32,64 € *- 8,37%* 35,74 32,50 11437517 1,55%


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> El bunker....la barbacoa no te vale para protegerte.




Paellero hamijo... Paellero... dícese de aquel recinto donde tonuel ejecuta magistralmente sus famosas paellas... :baba:

Saludos 8:


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

gabacho dijo:


> En París se está liando parda:
> 
> CREDIT AGRIC.. 9,05 € *- 7,26%* 9,95 9,04 19374621 0,84%
> AXA 11,67 € *- 7,79%* 12,90 11,56 26285973 1,15%
> ...



Ya veras cuando salga el Sarko...


----------



## credulo (7 May 2010)

Con tanto colorín parpadeante en la página de bolsamanía empiezo a ver árboles de navidad por todas partes


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

Sé que me voy a comer un owned, pero... largo 8960. ::


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Pues que empiece por el inmobiliario en estos años, que es un catálogo de tipos penales. Aún estoy esperando al TS que entre en el asunto.
> 
> 
> Hay que joderse.



Que se joda, ella también va a morir 100 veces.


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (7 May 2010)

gabacho dijo:


> En París se está liando parda:
> 
> CREDIT AGRIC.. 9,05 € *- 7,26%* 9,95 9,04 19374621 0,84%
> AXA 11,67 € *- 7,79%* 12,90 11,56 26285973 1,15%
> ...



Había un gráfico que mostraba que eran los más metidos en Grecia.


----------



## Jucari (7 May 2010)

Mmmm.....que tal unos largos a final de sesión?....lo veis??


----------



## cit (7 May 2010)

¿Que página usais para ver las gráficas en tiempo real?. Estoy usando Infobolsa: bolsa,ibex,noticias,tiempo real,mercados,la bolsa,euribor y mucho más... pero me parece que ahí se muestra con algo de retraso, ¿puede ser?


----------



## Mendrugo (7 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Seguimos en panic mode.
> 
> Algun aventurero para un largo al cierre ??
> 
> ...



SAN para el lunes si aguanta los 7.50, y si el martes hay rebote.
Se encuentra en la parte baja del canal bajista.
Stop 7.35.
Obj. 8/ 8,70


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Sé que me voy a comer un owned, pero... largo 8960. ::



Si aguantas la posición, el martes entrega dividendo Telefónica y supongo que el futuro (que ahora está 80-90 puntos por detrás) tenderá a juntarse con el contado... si el fibo61,8% es 8820 más o menos tienes unos 140 puntos para perder... por darte una idea para el SL más que nada... :fiufiu:

Saludos....

PD: Me gusta la posición, a ver si no te saltan el SL. Intradía o la quieres aguantar...?


----------



## carloszorro (7 May 2010)

*Faber y Rogers recomiendan reducir posiciones tras la fuerte caída de la bolsa estadounidense*

Bloomberg7/05/2010 - 14:180 

Los inversores debería considerar reducir sus posiciones en la renta variable después de la fuerte caída que sufrieron ayer los índices estadounidenses. Al menos, es lo que opinan los gurús del mercado Jim Rogers y Marc Faber.


Las acciones han vivido una "corrección normal" y "ya se estaban retrasando las ventas" después del fuerte rally que han vivido desde los mínimos de marzo del año pasado, ha asegurado Rogers, presidente de Rogers Holding, que se hizo famoso por fundar junto a George Soros el fondo Quantum. "El mercado estaba sobrecomprado, más allá de sí mismo y tenía pendiente una corrección", ha recalcado este experto.

A media sesión de ayer, una serie de operaciones automatizadas provocaron una oleada de ventas que hicieron que los índices de desplomaran hasta un 9,1%, en el caso del Dow Jones, aunque las caídas al cierre se moderaron hasta poco más del 3%

"Caer un 3 o 4% es una cifra considerable, pero no puede considerarse un acceso de pánico, no aún", según Rogers, que apunta que los inversores deberían "tener mucho cuidado y recortar" sus posiciones si tienen la más mínima duda. 

Menores posiciones y cambio de activos
Faber, por su parte, coincide con Rogers en señalar que los accionistas deberían considerar reducir su exposición aprovechando cualquier rebote que pueda darse en el mercado.

Además, opina que los recientes recortes sugieren "que quizá hemos tocado el techo anual en la segunda mitad de abril y que, de ahora en adelante, veremos caídas más significativas".

Por tanto, puede ser momento también de plantearse el vuelo hacia otros activos más allá de la renta variable. Rogers, que predijo el comienzo del rally de las materias primas de 1999, cree que lo mejor es optar por algunas de ellas, como la plata, ante la posibilidad de que siga habiendo "confusión en el mercado de divisas" en 2010 y 2011.


----------



## Jucari (7 May 2010)

Según marc Vidal...acabn de suspender la cotización en Italia...Defensor de la alegria lo dice en otro hilo


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Jucari dijo:


> Mmmm.....que tal unos largos a final de sesión?....lo veis??



Pregúntale a Zuloman Jucari... ienso:


----------



## vico (7 May 2010)

cit dijo:


> ¿Que página usais para ver las gráficas en tiempo real?. Estoy usando Infobolsa: bolsa,ibex,noticias,tiempo real,mercados,la bolsa,euribor y mucho más... pero me parece que ahí se muestra con algo de retraso, ¿puede ser?



Vista grafica cotizacion Ibex 35, cotizaciones Ibex 35, Informacion del Ibex 35


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Si aguantas la posición, el martes entrega dividendo Telefónica y supongo que el futuro (que ahora está 80-90 puntos por detrás) tenderá a juntarse con el contado... si el fibo61,8% es 8820 más o menos tienes unos 140 puntos para perder... por darte una idea para el SL más que nada... :fiufiu:
> 
> Saludos....
> 
> PD: Me gusta la posición, a ver si no te saltan el SL. Intradía o la quieres aguantar...?



Son turbos con muy poca carga. 

Barrera 8600, es prácticamente un todo o nada. A la que baje un poco ya ni me sale a cuenta vender, así que posiblemente lo aguante hasta el madmax....


----------



## JKG (7 May 2010)

Jucari dijo:


> Según marc Vidal...acabn de suspender la cotización en Italia...Defensor de la alegria lo dice en otro hilo



Radio 5 habla de "problemas técnicos " en Italia ha estado suspendido pero ha reabierto con una caída mayor del 4%


----------



## gabacho (7 May 2010)

capitan-cavernicola dijo:


> Había un gráfico que mostraba que eran los más metidos en Grecia.



... y en Italia... :S

A ver si al final el corralito me lo hacen primero a mí :: )


----------



## cibex (7 May 2010)

Ojo

el CAC40 cayendo un 5,60%


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 May 2010)

com al final no vendi San.... voy a ampliar a ultima hora, doblando la cantidad que tenia.............


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

Al botas le esperamos en 3-4 euros


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> com al final no vendi San.... voy a ampliar a ultima hora, doblando la cantidad que tenia.............



:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:

Conoces a Hannibal Lecter? Y no es el del Silencio de los corderos... ::

PD: Te puede salir bien, pero casi es mejor que no te salga... lo harás por costumbre y el día que te salga mal lo perderás todo... 
1. Se entra
2. Se pone el Stop
3. Se mueve el Stop para que una posición ganadora no pase a perdedora NUNCA
4. Se valora objetivo (si no lo has hecho como paso 0 que sería lo indicado)
5. Se sale
6. Si salta el Stop, te olvidas de la posición y a otra cosa mariposa...


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

El dichoso botón de los cojones...



JKG dijo:


> Radio 5 habla de "problemas técnicos " en Italia ha estado suspendido pero ha reabierto con una caída mayor del 4%


----------



## vico (7 May 2010)

9.000,90 -3,76% -351,70 
07/05/10 17:07:19 | Ficha del IBEX 35


----------



## gamba (7 May 2010)

- Borsa Italiana

Urgent Notices
Related topics
Links



Milan, May 7 - 17:01

SEDEX MARKET WILL REMAIN SUSPENDED FOR THE REST OF TODAY'S TRADING SESSION
-----------------------------

Milan, May 7 - 16:39

MTA (MB1, MR1, MM1, MA1 SEGMENTS), MOT - NEW TRADING HOURS: PRE-AUCTION UNTIL 16:55, CONTINUOUS PHASE FROM 16:55

MTA MA2 SEGMENT - NEW TRADING HOURS: PRE-AUCTION UNTIL 17:30

-----------------------------

Milan, May 7 - 16:20

Borsa Italiana informs that MTA, ETF, Sedex, MOT markets are suspended due to a technical problem.

Further notice will follow. 

-----------------------------

Milan, May 7 - 15:38

Please be informed that real time price information may not be updated.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2010)

¿alguien sabe por donde anda Rico heredero...?


Saludos ienso:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (7 May 2010)

Me cago en mis muertos! Me salto un stop que tenia sobre IBR a 5,12 y no me acordaba! 3.000 eurazos de perdida y la puta madre.


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Me cago en mis muertos! Me salto un stop que tenia sobre IBR a 5,12 y no me acordaba! 3.000 eurazos de perdida y la puta madre.



Joder yo pierdo 10 euros y estoy que muerdo ya...


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

Esta fatal la técnica... 8:


----------



## JKG (7 May 2010)

Scardanelli dijo:


> El dichoso botón de los cojones...



Se parliamo degli amici italiani non debbiamo pensare male mai


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Me cago en mis muertos! Me salto un stop que tenia sobre IBR a 5,12 y no me acordaba! 3.000 eurazos de perdida y la puta madre.



Si ha saltado, bien saltado esta. De haberlo quitado perderias más.

Hoy acabamos en verde


----------



## credulo (7 May 2010)

megamik dijo:


> Yo tengo bastantes BKT a unos 7 € y unas pocas IBE a 5,90 €... no sé si bajar precio medio metiendo más pasta ahora o esperar a ver qué pasa.



Bajar el precio medio comprando ahora que bajan no es más que una forma de engañarte "ocultando" de los ojos una mala posición.


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

Parriba que recuperamos dinero..


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Recuperamos el 2500 en el Stoxx tras haber caido hasta 2400, esto es volatilidad y lo demás son tonterías...


----------



## Misterio (7 May 2010)

Cierre de cortos hasta el lunes ?


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

Han picado el anzuelo, serán pardillos. Les financiamos el cierre de posición, esto es patético.

Nos merecemos lo que nos pase. Hay que ser burros.


----------



## Deudor (7 May 2010)

Con este movimiento, no tener tiempo real es un suicidio.


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

Estan enganchando a unos cuantos


----------



## Tyrelfus (7 May 2010)

Observad lo que dijeron los gel GEAB en febrero:

Segundo trimestre de 2010: El repentino empeoramiento de la crisis sistémica global - Fortalecimiento de las cinco tendencias negativas fundamentales


......Estas inmensas sumas han ayudado a frenar por unos meses la evolución de la crisis sistémica global, pero como se había previsto en el GEAB anterior, esta estrategia habrá servido, en última instancia, sólo para complicar definitivamente a los Estados en la crisis generada por las instituciones financieras.

*Nuestro equipo prevé ahora una escalada repentina de la crisis durante el segundo trimestre 2010*, generada por el doble efecto de los fenómenos que fueron provisionalmente « congelados » en el segundo semestre de 2009 y la imposibilidad de mantener las medidas paliativas del año pasado.....


......El abrupto deterioro de la crisis sistémica global se caracterizará por la aceleración y/o el fortalecimiento de las cinco tendencias negativas fundamentales:

. el estallido de la burbuja de los déficits públicos y el consecuente aumento de las quiebras de Estados;
. la colisión fatal del sistema bancario occidental con el aumento de la morosidad y el muro de las deudas que llegan a su vencimiento;
. el inevitable retorno del incremento de las tasa de interés;
. la multiplicación de las tensiones internacionales;
. la creciente inseguridad social. ......


----------



## Asturiano (7 May 2010)

Joer esto es de locos.


----------



## creative (7 May 2010)

vamos que cruzo la linea de las ganancias por hoy..


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

Nuke pepon


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

La tendencia de los ultimos dias es cerrar sesion en minimos...


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

El €/yen ha subido 200 pipos en 13 minutos.

Este día será recordado durante muuuucho tiempo.


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

1% de caida en cuanto??? cero coma.....


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Subidon para pillar a los largos, cerramos cerca de minimos y lunes gap a la baja y mas gacelas enganchadas.

¿podria ser?


----------



## Pepitoria (7 May 2010)

Que gran espectáculo. Mejor que la tv


----------



## Antiparras (7 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> 1% de caida en cuanto??? cero coma.....



Parece que están probando la velocidad de los procesadores de las maquinas de tradear


----------



## pollastre (7 May 2010)

jojojojo... acabo de llegar a casa y veo el Spectacular Spectacular. Iba a poner Avatar en bluray, pero quién coño necesita a hollywood, teniendo tiempo real en el Ibex? ::::


----------



## carloszorro (7 May 2010)

El banco central inyeccta dos billones de yenes para frenar la subida del yen contra el euro


Este tiene pinta de crash


Día histórico


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Subidon para pillar a los largos, cerramos cerca de minimos y lunes gap a la baja y mas gacelas enganchadas.
> 
> ¿podria ser?



Nadie puede saber.

El fin de semana es para disfrutar de las plusvas, quién las haya conseguido, y lamerse las heridas el que haya tenido un mal día.

*ES DE LOCOS QUEDARSE ABIERTO ESTE FIN DE SEMANA.*


----------



## destr0 (7 May 2010)

El ibex parece un muñeco de trapo ahora mismo, en segundos varía más de 100 puntos tanto hacia arriba como hacia abajo...


----------



## vico (7 May 2010)

apunto el IBEX en los *9.100 y poco *al cierre


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> jojojojo... acabo de llegar a casa y veo el Spectacular Spectacular. Iba a poner Avatar en bluray, pero quién coño necesita a hollywood, teniendo tiempo real en el Ibex? ::::



Ostias como panes Sres! Ni el Chuck Norris ese! :XX:


----------



## Condor (7 May 2010)

Me repito sobre lo dicho a las 9:28

_Los Kangchenjunga, Cho Oyu, Manaslu, Nanga Parbat, Annapurna, K2, Lhotse, Makalu, Dhaulagiri, Broad Peak, Gasherbrum I y II, Shisha Pangma y Everest a la vista. Tu sigue mirando el oro, o las cotizaciones, y no pilles la de oxigeno a ver como te vas a quedar.

Ya les pregunté, hijos míos, cuanto iban a durar los 9000 (retóricamente)_

Para el que no lo entienda se los presento: estos, señores, son los ochomiles


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Viendo el SAN como ejemplo maximo del IBEX, esta claro que lo han dejado subir a 8 para meterle mas cortos.


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)




----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

un cutre copy-paste de interdin:

demanda 

dif máximo mínimo volumen hora
CEP.SAN 





oferta 























Cortos: Disponibles	
STATUS: Unknown
Introducción de Orden para CEP.SAN


¿que es eso de unknown???? jajaja tan todos locos!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scardanelli (7 May 2010)

¿Cuantos _billones_ de yenes llevan estos inyectados en los últimos tiempos?



carloszorro dijo:


> El banco central inyeccta dos billones de yenes para frenar la subida del yen contra el euro
> 
> 
> Este tiene pinta de crash
> ...


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

-3.02%

Por aquí acabaremos?


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

Marica el último, quien tenga huevos, que deje la posi abierta.


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

8.919,70

-4.63%

wtf ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Condor (7 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Me repito sobre lo dicho a las 9:28
> 
> _Los Kangchenjunga, Cho Oyu, Manaslu, Nanga Parbat, Annapurna, K2, Lhotse, Makalu, Dhaulagiri, Broad Peak, Gasherbrum I y II, Shisha Pangma y Everest a la vista. Tu sigue mirando el oro, o las cotizaciones, y no pilles la de oxigeno a ver como te vas a quedar.
> 
> ...




Por dónde andará Mulder y su rebote técnico?


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Hala! se acabó la fiesta en el Ibex, ahora pongo el volumen, aunque hoy he vuelto a tener problemas con los datos.


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El banco central inyeccta dos billones de yenes para frenar la subida del yen contra el euro
> 
> 
> Este tiene pinta de crash
> ...



Nunca en mi vida había disfrutado tanto tradeando. Sin duda ese es mi cruce


----------



## El Mano (7 May 2010)

Pues esto cierra por debajo de 9000 fijo.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Por dónde andará Mulder y su rebote técnico?



Dije claramente que iba a ser hasta las 15, que los ositos solo leeis lo que os interesa.


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Han cerrado posiciones cortas por lo que pudiera pasar el finde y otra vez para abajo...

Esta claro que la inercia es desplome total, a este ritmo vemos al SAN en 6 dentro de muy poco ..

Mulder en tus pronosticos de minimo anual, comtemplabas un SAN en 6?? Pq a 6 realmente empieza a ser muy apetecible...


----------



## Condor (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Dije claramente que iba a ser hasta las 15, que los ositos solo leeis lo que os interesa.




ahí lo has clavao


----------



## Tuttle (7 May 2010)

VIERNES ROSA


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

El cierre va a ser brutal. +-60 puntos?


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Han cerrado posiciones cortas por lo que pudiera pasar el finde y otra vez para abajo...
> 
> Esta claro que la inercia es desplome total, a este ritmo vemos al SAN en 6 dentro de muy poco ..
> 
> Mulder en tus pronosticos de minimo anual, comtemplabas un SAN en 6?? Pq a 6 realmente empieza a ser muy apetecible...



No analizo al SAN en mis pronósticos. I'm sorry.


----------



## Zetaperro (7 May 2010)

9046 

-3,28%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (7 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Por dónde andará Mulder y su rebote técnico?



Condor no quiero ser desagradable, pero si no entiendes de bolsa, no opines... 

Vuelve a leer TODOS los comentarios de ayer y hoy de Mulder y luego vuelves y pides disculpas...


----------



## Desencantado (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Dije claramente que iba a ser hasta las 15, que los ositos solo leeis lo que os interesa.








*¿Quién, yo?*


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

ME referria al SAN por su repercusion en el IBEX pq tanto el como TEF son los que van a marcar el minimo del IBEX.

Un SAN a 6 quizas corresponda (lo digo a ojo) a un IBEX sobre los 8300 , menos de 1000 puntos mas abajo de donde estamos ahora.....


----------



## Tocqueville (7 May 2010)

zetaperro dijo:


> 9046
> 
> -3,28%



9.074,20

-2,98


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

CAC40 -5.08%


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Porque seguramente habra mucha gente, (traders incluidos) que quizas ya esten pensando donde puede estar el suelo de todo esto para hacerse una cartera para un medio plazo.


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Porque seguramente habra mucha gente, (traders incluidos) que quizas ya esten pensando donde puede estar el suelo de todo esto para hacerse una cartera para un medio plazo.



Yo mismo 

Todavía queda mucha sangre que derramar. La paciencia es una buena compañero de viaje en los mercados.

No ha llegado el momento, ni mucho menos.


----------



## Condor (7 May 2010)

Bueno, ya hemos coqueteado con los 8000, que es que a estos chicos les encanta ir colocando la luz tenue, la música adecuada, el roce intencionado discreto para ZAS!!!!

Y otros pensando en que ropa nos ponemos para ir a esa cita: te pongas como te pongas te van a follar. (estoy usando palabras muy feas para algunos oídos últimamente.. que se jodan)


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Viendo la gráfica del SAN , con el cierre semanal de hoy a perforado el 50% de toda la tendencia alcista desde mínimos de marzo, así que el siguiente fibo el 61.8% lo tiene sobre los 7 eurs, quizas zona de Suelo.... Porque si perforara eso ya habría que pensar en los mínimos de marzo....

Asimismo según la teoría del Dow, perforando el 50% las probabilidades de que se devuelva TODA la tendencia alcista son muchísimo mas altas.


----------



## ERB (7 May 2010)

*De la Vega advierte a los especuladores que el nuevo Código Penal castigará las "malas artes"*

La vicepresidenta primera del Gobierno, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega, advirtió hoy que España "no va a consentir que se juegue con su prestigio", ni se ponga en riesgo su sistema financiero utilizando "malas artes" y "conductas punibles". En este contexto, quiso enviar un "mensaje claro a los especuladores" y recordó que a partir de la reforma del Código Penal, estas conductas estarán tipificadas y se castigará a quien altere el valor de las cotizaciones con "malas artes" o realice transacciones con "información abusiva".

De la Vega advierte a los especuladores que el nuevo Código Penal castigará las "malas artes" en Cincodias.com

Yo es que lo flipo :8: Cada uno en su mundo.


----------



## krako (7 May 2010)

Hoy estoy perezoso.....se ha abierto alguna vez algún hilo con conceptos de bolsa para principiantes? Gracias de hantebrazo!


----------



## Tocqueville (7 May 2010)

ERB dijo:


> *De la Vega advierte a los especuladores que el nuevo Código Penal castigará las "malas artes"*
> 
> La vicepresidenta primera del Gobierno, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega, advirtió hoy que España "no va a consentir que se juegue con su prestigio", ni se ponga en riesgo su sistema financiero utilizando "malas artes" y "conductas punibles". En este contexto, quiso enviar un "mensaje claro a los especuladores" y recordó que a partir de la reforma del Código Penal, estas conductas estarán tipificadas y se castigará a quien altere el valor de las cotizaciones con "malas artes" o realice transacciones con "información abusiva".
> 
> ...



Esta señora vive en una realidad paralela.


----------



## Condor (7 May 2010)

ERB dijo:


> *De la Vega advierte a los especuladores que el nuevo Código Penal castigará las "malas artes"*
> 
> La vicepresidenta primera del Gobierno, María Teresa Fernández de la Vega, advirtió hoy que España "no va a consentir que se juegue con su prestigio", ni se ponga en riesgo su sistema financiero utilizando "malas artes" y "conductas punibles". En este contexto, quiso enviar un "mensaje claro a los especuladores" y recordó que a partir de la reforma del Código Penal, estas conductas estarán tipificadas y se castigará a quien altere el valor de las cotizaciones con "malas artes" o realice transacciones con "información abusiva".
> 
> ...




Después vamos hablando de Chávez


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 May 2010)

Hoy la virgen maria velo por mi :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Empece comprado, palmando hasta la camisa, me sali perdiendo poco, y recupere lo perdido en la bajada, total.....el dia a pelo , no me quejo no 8:


Ya vi que me caia la del pulpo :fiufiu:

PD: A este ritmo los 6000 a tiro de piedra hoygan


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Apunte para la semana que viene:

¿y si esa vela tan brutal de ayer, nos hubiera marcado "sin querer" hasta donde tenemos que llegaR?


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Aviso de que hoy he tenido numerosos problemas con los datos, así que no son del todo fiables.

El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex ha sido altísimo y el saldo diario ha quedado en positivo al final, aunque sorprenda.

- Han vendido hasta las 10:15.
- A partir de ese momento han empezado a comprar con cierta fuerza.
- A las 15 se han puesto de nuevo vendedores.
- A las 17 se han puesto compradores de nuevo.
- En subasta han comprado.

Dia muy mareante con compras y ventas durante todo el día, aunque el saldo diario acumulado no miente y además coincide muy bien con el movimiento del precio. La conclusión de hoy, que además es viernes, es que el cierre ha sido para reclutar gacelas. Nos han mostrado un fuerte rebote al final para que el lunes don viejales-buy&hold vaya a su banquito a comprar 'barato'.

Es mi opinión, pero si este fin de semana vemos mucho fervor de 'rebote final' en la prensa salmón es que lo que digo será cierto, sin embargo la tendencia sigue siendo bajista y lo mejor que puede hacerse ahora mismo es sell&hold cuanto más alto mejor mientras esto no cambie.


----------



## Bob Page (7 May 2010)

Esa señora NO vive en una realidad paralela. De hecho, seguro que es muy consciente de lo que está pasando.
Esas palabras van dirigidas al pueblo llano. Traduciendo: "Nosotros lo hacemos todo chachi y os llevamos al +01% de PIB pero Grecia y esos malditos especuladores malvados van a acabar con vuestro dinero".

Es simplemente el ancestral arte de señalar culpables. Y si no los hay, inventárselos.


----------



## Condor (7 May 2010)

Un estudio de la UB asegura que Chelsea, Milán e Inter están en quiebra

Dos equipos italianos y uno inglés. Por ahí irán los tiros las semanas que vienen.


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (7 May 2010)

krako dijo:


> Hoy estoy perezoso.....se ha abierto alguna vez algún hilo con conceptos de bolsa para principiantes? Gracias de hantebrazo!



Ahora para qué, si va a desaparecer. :fiufiu:

Habia un link para iniciarse en algunas firmas, yo estoy perezoso pá buscar.

Trankilo, pronto te direccionan estos amables bolseros que tu te lo mereces.


----------



## Gamu (7 May 2010)

Atencion atencion!!! ahora solo sepermite especular a favor del gobierno! Especular en contra es delito!

Vivir para ver, si al final tendrán razón los que dicen que van a prohibir que bajen los pisos y las bolsas por real decreto. ¿prohibiran a la gente vender por debajo del precio de compra? De estos ineptos puedes esperar cualquier cosa.


----------



## Interesado (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Aviso de que hoy he tenido numerosos problemas con los datos, así que no son del todo fiables.
> 
> El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex ha sido altísimo y el saldo diario ha quedado en positivo al final, aunque sorprenda.
> 
> ...



Mulder, no estoy seguro de que para eso sea suficiente con un rebotillo de última hora.

Después de la espectacular semana que nos han brindado, van a tener que dar alguna sesión alcista para que los viejales piquen (yo creo que les pesa más el -3.28% que una mierda de rebotillo intradía).

Soy parcial porque me he quedado largo, pero si aún queda alguien al timón, tocará un rebotillo que al menos se vea en el diario. Claro que también puede que las ratas ya hayan abandonado el barco y éste vaya a la deriva.

Por otro lado, tampoco me cuadran tus datos con la teoría de Aleph.

No sé.. es que si vamos a bajar todos los días más de un 3% como que es _muy fácil_.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Mulder, no estoy seguro de que para eso sea suficiente con un rebotillo de última hora.
> 
> Después de la espectacular semana que nos han brindado, van a tener que dar alguna sesión alcista para que los viejales piquen (yo creo que les pesa más el -3.28% que una mierda de rebotillo intradía).
> 
> ...



Ya veremos que ocurre, mañana analizaré todo sin tener la volatilidad del mercado encima como si fuera una apisonadora, hoy podría haber hecho el record de beneficios en un día pero he preferido quedarme mirando porque esta volatilidad me da mucho miedo.

Por cierto, no me ha quedado muy clara al final cual era la teoría de Aleph.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 May 2010)

Recuerdo perfectamente que cuando el SAN se desplomo a 4 y pico hubo 12 dias consecutivos de bajadas , " solo" llevamos 5 , asi que por poder ya lo creo que puede pasar cualquier cosa 8:

Esta vez que me quedado en liquidez, ya estaba hasta los webs de que los rebotes solo me valieran para recuperar lo perdido en los gaps, no he acertado ni un solo dia con los gaps hoygan :


La cosa esta en si vamos a aguantar los 9000 o no, ya lo dudo, y digo esto por que en Reino Unido ha ganado la oposicion, eso significa que van a poner encima de la mesa todos los trapos sucios del anterior gobierno ¿ os imaginais como pueden ser las cuentas de verdad en España ? , pues supongo que en Reino Unido andaran a la par.

Solo queda tradear y rezar al mismo tiempo para que no te pillen en bragas


----------



## Mendrugo (7 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Un estudio de la UB asegura que Chelsea, Milán e Inter están en quiebra
> 
> Dos equipos italianos y uno inglés. Por ahí irán los tiros las semanas que vienen.



Je je, y más de un equipo de la liga española.:8:


----------



## Claca (7 May 2010)

Como me alegra haber ignorado esta sesión, salvo una ojeada con el café y la merienda. Ahora mismo está todo fuera de control. El fin de semana el mercado tiene mucho qué digerir; el lunes sabremos si se ha indigestado.


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Entonces que nos toca, rebote del gato muerto?


----------



## Condor (7 May 2010)

Lo que toca es lo que hay en mi firma


----------



## zuloman_borrado (7 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> *Acabo de llegar de pasar la ITV desde las 15:45
> He releído desde que me fui.
> !!!Madre del amor hermoso!!!
> Me empieza a dar más miedo que en 2008-2009.*



A mi me tranquiliza mucho saber que no hay problemas en España como dice nuestro amado presidente  , esta claro que todo esto es una conspiracion del PP para fastidiar a Zapatero , estoy seguro de que los americanos estan dejando caer el SP y el Down por que se lo ha pedido Rajoy 

Y que decir de los delincuentes especuladores que nombra nuestra Vicepresidenta, vamos , esos no tienen nombre, ponerse cortos o vender sus acciones solo para fastidiar a Zp , deberiamos aguantar como hombres comprados y largos para demostrar la enorme confianza en la economia española y en nuestro amado gobierno :no:


----------



## Claca (7 May 2010)

En la casa de campo propuese una operativa en base al expansivo del DAX, que por aquí también dejé caer. En las últimas sesiones, hemos avanzado mucho en el desarrollo de la figura:







Si las caídas siguen, lo lógico es que la base del expansivo sea, como mínimo, una plataforma para rebotar. Romper la figura por abajo dejaría la puerta abierta a perder otros 500 puntos en el DAX, que son, a ojo, 1.000 del IBEX. Sería una excelente oportunidad para abrir nuevos cortos con un punto de stop muy claro.


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

El amigo LLinares nos explica perfectamente que paso ayer con ese velon de infarto:

¿Error humano o designio divino? - Blog de Francisco Llinares Coloma


----------



## Lalonchamasfina (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por cierto, no me ha quedado muy clara al final cual era la teoría de Aleph.



¿Ésta?......


----------



## Lladó (7 May 2010)

Atentos, que después de un rato aburridillo, el DOW empieza a caer de nuevo. -143.51 -1.36%


----------



## Diegales (7 May 2010)

Ha rebotado. Aun asi, todavia pierden 100 puntillos. 



Lladó dijo:


> Atentos, que después de un rato aburridillo, el DOW empieza a caer de nuevo. -143.51 -1.36%


----------



## Lladó (7 May 2010)

Sí, parecía que entraba en barrena otra vez pero al final ha rebotado.


----------



## aleph (7 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya veremos que ocurre, mañana analizaré todo sin tener la volatilidad del mercado encima como si fuera una apisonadora, hoy podría haber hecho el record de beneficios en un día pero he preferido quedarme mirando porque esta volatilidad me da mucho miedo.
> 
> Por cierto, no me ha quedado muy clara al final cual era la teoría de Aleph.



Lo siento, no tengo teorías al respecto, soy de la vieja escuela, teléfono.

Hoy tocaba.


----------



## Diegales (7 May 2010)

Pero rebota tanto para arriba como para abajo. 
Vuelve a dejarse 150 puntitos de nada....



Lladó dijo:


> Sí, parecía que entraba en barrena otra vez pero al final ha rebotado.


----------



## tonuel (7 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Lo siento, no tengo teorías al respecto, soy de la vieja escuela, teléfono.
> 
> Hoy tocaba.




No hay refugio... :S


----------



## Sidartah (7 May 2010)

Un pequeño resumen :ouch:

:XX::XX::XX:
 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMdPpS4UDAw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ghkghk (7 May 2010)

Y pensar que el tío de Barclays cuando le dije de ponerme ultraconservador me dijo: "Creo que es un error, estamos muy alcistas."

Para cortarle los huevos.


----------



## Mulder (7 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y pensar que el tío de Barclays cuando le dije de ponerme ultraconservador me dijo: "Creo que es un error, estamos muy alcistas."
> 
> Para cortarle los huevos.



¿y eso cuando fue?


----------



## pecata minuta (7 May 2010)

Madre mía, que día. He estado trabajando esta tarde y he seguido algo por la radio, y ahora llevo una hora leyendo el hilo... da miedo lo que tenemos encima.


----------



## errozate (7 May 2010)

Buenas noches a todos.

VECINO. AZKUNAVETEYA. He visto que la bolsa se esta poniendo guapetona para comprar a largo.

Y mira por donde, de bancos, aunque los tengo algo aparcados mentalmente, bkt y sabadell igual compro alguna accion. 

¿Que te parece? Por tus tablas igual estan bien. ¿Pero has visto a como cotiza bkt? Esta barata ¿o no?

Bueno, un saludo a todos. 

Y agradecer a Mulder, LCC, etc. sus acertadisimos comentarios.


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Pues si los agradeces de donde has sacado esa idea de ponerse largo???
Me has recordado a Gollum.


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Madre mía, que día. He estado trabajando esta tarde y he seguido algo por la radio, y ahora llevo una hora leyendo el hilo... da miedo lo que tenemos encima.



Si encuentras el índice apropiado y el sistema apropiado (siempre con SL), es una bendición para el trader.

Pero hay que tener un cuidado exquisito si no quieres convertirte en inversor a largo (ya sabes, los que dicen que nunca pierden).


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

La mano de dios en accion, a ver lo que le dura el fuelle.


----------



## errozate (7 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Pues si los agradeces de donde has sacado esa idea de ponerse largo???
> Me has recordado a Gollum.



Pues AHora baja, luego en juLIO sube. Luego en SEPTiembre baja, luego en dicieMBRE sube. Pero, en general, estamos cerca de los suelos. Tal vez no volvamos a ver los suelos de 2009. Yo dudo de que nos vayamos tan abajo. Y me parece que estamos ante las ultimas posibilidades de compar barato.

Fijate los que compraron SAN a 4, 5 o 6. Se rien de Janeiro.

Bueno. No se si me he explicado. Algunos titulos como Sacyr esta en minimos historicos. Pero como buen burbujista las constructoras, inmobiliarias, incluso bancos no me van mucho. Bankinter es otro que esta barato. Sabadell se acerca poco a poco a los 2,90. En fin. 

¿No estan baratos algunos valores?


----------



## Starkiller (7 May 2010)

Saludos, errozate!

Pues depende. Ahroa mismo estamos en un punto de inflexión. 

Depende de por donde tire Europa, nos iremos a los cielos (Si inflan, que lo dudo) o a los infiernos (Si tiran por la deflación, lo más probable).

Yo veo, antes de lo que parece (Unos meses), el IBEX en torno a los 5000. Pero esto es un culo... digooo... una opinión, sin más.


----------



## errozate (7 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Saludos, errozate!
> 
> Pues depende. Ahroa mismo estamos en un punto de inflexión.
> 
> ...



Bueno. La idea es entrar poco a poco.

O sea, ahora, una tacada. Y luego si baja pues otra. 

No entrar con todo pero ir tomando o aumentar posiciones.

Llevamos ya 2 años y medio en la fase bajista. No creo que dure eternamente. 

Me voy. Saludos a ti STARKILLER.


----------



## Wbuffete (7 May 2010)

Modo clandestino
Yo he dejado abierta una posi corta,tras quitarle 50%.He vendido las otras por el aviso de Aleph.Buenas plusv.
Con lo que queda:Gloria u owned,that is the question.
Esperemos las weekend news
S2 y desconecto


----------



## kokaine (7 May 2010)

Sacyr esta en minimos historicos basicamente porque esta en quiebra tecnica y "sobrevive" de la refinanciacion de su deuda por los bancos y algun proyecto que se ha adjudicado, aunque sea con perdidas (lease canal de panama).

Carpatos lo dice muy claramente, la mejor manera de VEnder España es con SAN y BBVA, y si ellos caen , lo hacen todos detras y si hay que hacer nuevos minimos historicos pues se hacen.

dices que 2 años y medio bajista??? Si tenemos en cuenta que el minimo despues del crack del 29 lo marco el Dow Jones el 8 julio de 1932 con un cierre en 41,20, simplemente estariamos en una "pequeñisima" correcion de un SUPERCICLO ALCISta asi que segun tu teoria de que nada dura eternamente lo mas logico sera una SUPER CORRECCION; no?


----------



## bertok (7 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Bueno. La idea es entrar poco a poco.
> 
> O sea, ahora, una tacada. Y luego si baja pues otra.
> 
> ...



Te vas a quedar sin un puto leuro.

Te invito a que analices los gráficos de los índices en rango diario y a largo plazo. Unos fibos y los verás clarito.

Si tienes paciencia podrás armar una cartera para muchos años.


----------



## pollastre (8 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Lo siento, no tengo teorías al respecto, soy de la vieja escuela, teléfono.
> 
> Hoy tocaba.



Tiene Ud. cierto aire retro a lo "El Cuarto Protocolo" (doy por supuesto que ha visto Ud. tan magna cinta) que le otorga si cabe más credibilidad de la que ya de por sí emanan sus diversos posts en burbuja.info

Háganos un favor y no se vaya demasiado lejos.


----------



## rbotic statistics (8 May 2010)

Buenas noches a todos...

Escribo en el hilo del IBEX... para que os paseis por el hilo del negro mayo de 2010...

ATENCIÓN: el lunes comienza el negro mayo de 2010

Espero que os guste.

S2s


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2010)

Buenos días... 

Para gente como errozate, que están pensando en entrar a largo plazo poco a poco, voy a dar mi visión de futuro, por si les puede servir para tomar algún tipo de decisión...







Si el recuento es correcto, nos falta corrección para rato, el ADX está diciéndonos que tiene fuerza y el estocástico nos canta que todavía no hemos visto ni el final de la Onda3. 

Starkiller sabe por donde va...  Si esto es una corrección A-B-C de largo plazo, Elliot dice que acabará en la Onda4 de grado anterior, es decir 5264... veremos...

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (8 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Para gente como errozate, que están pensando en entrar a largo plazo poco a poco, voy a dar mi visión de futuro, por si les puede servir para tomar algún tipo de decisión...
> 
> ...



Ni veremos ni leches.Recuerda que siempre he dicho que la diversión tiene una primera parada en 5280.

Papeletas tenemos...

El DJI está ahora en zona de soporte.Espero que el pánico haga su trabajo
S2


----------



## kemao2 (8 May 2010)

LO que si está bajando de verdad es el kilo de solomillo. Están las carnicerías saturadas de toritos imprudentes pillados por los huevos.


----------



## kemao2 (8 May 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos...
> 
> Escribo en el hilo del IBEX... para que os paseis por el hilo del negro mayo de 2010...
> 
> ...



Rbotiv, a ver si escribes mas veces en este foro, y no solo de bolsa sino también de macro.


----------



## spheratu (8 May 2010)

Alguien sabe hacer una correlación aproximada entre el hipotético valor de los pesos pesados del ibex (tef,san.bbva,rep) y esos 5000 puntitos del suelo del ibex?
Gracias


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Alguien sabe hacer una correlación aproximada entre el hipotético valor de los pesos pesados del ibex (tef,san.bbva,rep) y esos 5000 puntitos del suelo del ibex?
> Gracias



Hola spheratu...  en octubre02 se hicieron los mínimos que comentábamos en el Ibex (526x), ese día el SAN hizo mínimo también de la década en 3,11€, BBVA 5,35€ por encima del mínimo de 2008 4,28€. Repsol un poco antes del mínimo del Ibex, en julio02 tocó los 7,92€ y Telefónica 4,97€ una semana antes del mínimo del Ibex, para que te hagas una idea, el mínimo de Telefónica en el crack2008 fue 11,21€... 

Saludos...

PD: Telefónica este verano-otoño, se enfrentará a su tendencia alcista de largo plazo sobre los 13-14€, si no pasa de ahí, sería un muy buen precio de entrada a largo plazo... (Rico_heredero dixit )


----------



## rafaxl (8 May 2010)

Siento entrometerme en la charla, he oido hablar del plan europeo ese para la estabilizacion del euro y he visto el video de zp hablando de lo del riesgo sistemico. ¿sabeis en que consiste ese plan? porque lo que es detalles pocos y da la impresion de notengoniputaideismo.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## carloszorro (8 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Para gente como errozate, que están pensando en entrar a largo plazo poco a poco, voy a dar mi visión de futuro, por si les puede servir para tomar algún tipo de decisión...
> 
> ...



Está claro que es una onda C
Lo que hay que adivinar ahora es el tamaño y verticalidad, de momento está provocando emociones fuertes


----------



## azkunaveteya (8 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos.
> 
> VECINO. AZKUNAVETEYA. He visto que la bolsa se esta poniendo guapetona para comprar a largo.
> 
> ...



desde larreagaburu, paseando al perro, le contesto:

bkt y sab junto con ban son mis bancos menos malos, peeeeeeero con la oxtia q nis viene encima... un 30% minimo abajo.... uf

de hecho creo q son los q menos bajaron ayer


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿y eso cuando fue?




Un día entre el martes 27 y el jueves 29 de abril. Gracias a Dios, os hice más caso a vosotros que a él.


----------



## Perchas (8 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Está claro que es una onda C
> Lo que hay que adivinar ahora es el tamaño y verticalidad, de momento está provocando emociones fuertes



carloszorro, expliqueme un poco esa gráfica al estilo de Epi y Blas, se agradecería.

Saludos

P.D. Leñe, hoy cumplo tres años, ni me había dado cuenta


----------



## Wbuffete (8 May 2010)

Perchas dijo:


> carloszorro, expliqueme un poco esa gráfica al estilo de Epi y Blas, se agradecería.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.D. Leñe, hoy cumplo tres años, ni me había dado cuenta



Es una onda de impulso bajista en una estructura de Elliot.

Va a doler...

No soy un experto en Elliot,si los expertos no te ilustran,te vas a cagar como tenga que hacerlo yo...
S2


----------



## ghkghk (8 May 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos...
> 
> Escribo en el hilo del IBEX... para que os paseis por el hilo del negro mayo de 2010...
> 
> ...




Sí me ha gustado. Pero hombre, del 2007 y 6 mensajes. Comparte aquí también!


----------



## Dula (8 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Siento entrometerme en la charla, he oido hablar del plan europeo ese para la estabilizacion del euro y he visto el video de zp hablando de lo del riesgo sistemico. ¿sabeis en que consiste ese plan? porque lo que es detalles pocos y da la impresion de notengoniputaideismo.
> 
> Buenas tardes.



Yo también estoy calentándome los sesos intentando desentrañar lo de ese dichoso plan, pero no hay manera.
Parece que estará operativo a partir del lunes, cuando abran los mercados y es una especie de nuevo poder que se le da a la Comisión Europea para otorgar ayuda financiera y directa a los Estados que tengan graves dificultades o que hayan sido contagiados por Grecia. Esto tiene pinta que se estranarán con nosotros.

Lo que no tengo claro es algo que he leído -no sé si bien entre tanta información- de que se va a poder forzar a las entidades financieras a no desprenderse de la deuda soberana como lucha contra la especulación. Esto indudablemente es incompatible con cualquier regla del libre mercado.

A ver si los especialistas del foro -que haberlos haylos a puñados- nos pueden informar algo.


----------



## Perchas (8 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Es una onda de impulso bajista en una estructura de Elliot.
> 
> Va a doler...
> 
> ...



Por lo menos ya se que se llama Elliot. No se preocupe, alguno habrá que nos ilumine.

Gracias por el esfuerzo.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2010)

Perchas dijo:


> Por lo menos ya se que se llama Elliot. No se preocupe, alguno habrá que nos ilumine.
> 
> Gracias por el esfuerzo.



Ahí lo tienes.

Introduccion a las Ondas de Elliot


----------



## rafaxl (8 May 2010)

Warren dijo:


> Barroso no quiso dar ningún detalle ni sobre cómo funcionará el mecanismo de estabilización ni sobre el montante de fondos que podría movilizar.
> 
> Entre las medidas que se barajan figura la prohibición de las ventas en descubierto, que los especuladores utilizan para sacar provecho de la bajada provocada en el precio de un activo;* forzar a los bancos a no deshacerse de la deuda soberana; o incluso autorizar al BCE a comprar en el mercado secundario las obligaciones o bonos sujetos a mayor tensión.*
> 
> ...



Mucho adorno pero poco contenido, a ver que nos dicen mañana y como reaccionan el lunes las bolsas...


----------



## Ajoporro (8 May 2010)

Yo tampoco soy un experto, pero ese plan de estabilización europeo cabe en un folio. A estas alturas sólo puede poner una cosa, los paises que reciban ataques especulativos deberán declarar en público que están dispuestos a realizar los recortes de gasto pertinentes, salarios, pensiones ..., sean los paises que sea y sean los gastos que sean. A estas alturas todos los líderes europeos deben saber de qué va este rollo de los " ataques especulativos ", toda Europa entera no tiene dinero para tapar todos los agujeros de todos los paises de la Eurozona. Sólo queda una alternativa, decrecimiento, recortar gasto a cascoporro, el BCE puede coordinar ese decrecimiento y guardar los poco muebles que quedan. Lo que no llego a entender es cómo va a influir este decrecimiento a escala global, en relación con UK,USA y China, principalmente. A nivel europeo yo sólo espero decrecimiento, deflacion y disturbios.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2010)

Perchas dijo:


> carloszorro, expliqueme un poco esa gráfica al estilo de Epi y Blas, se agradecería.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.D. Leñe, hoy cumplo tres años, ni me había dado cuenta



A ver si este post le sirve de algo... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-el-ibex-35-mayo-2010-a-75.html#post2748610


----------



## Perchas (8 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A ver si este post le sirve de algo...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-el-ibex-35-mayo-2010-a-75.html#post2748610



Joder ahora si que lo he entendido, ?suele fallar mucho esta teoría, o se cumple la mayoría de las veces?

Gracias a los dos por la ayuda.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Está claro que es una onda C
> Lo que hay que adivinar ahora es el tamaño y verticalidad, de momento está provocando emociones fuertes



Necesito matemáticos por un sueldo digno (gratis vamos... :ouch

Onda1 de A: de 16040,4 a 11937,2 (4103,2) 47 jornadas
Onda2 de A: de 11937,2 a 14301,3 (-2364,1) 80 jornadas
Onda3 de A: de 14301,3 a 7737,2 (6564,1) 116 jornadas
Onda4 de A: de 7737,2 a 9800 (-2062,8) 46 jornadas
Onda5 de A: de 9800 a 6702,6 (3097,4) 44 jornadas

Onda1 de C: de 12240,5 a 9916,6 (2323,9) 23 jornadas 
Onda2 de C: de 9916,6 a 11566,1 (-1649,5) 46 jornadas
Onda3 de C? 

La relación más importante que he encontrado es que la Onda1 de A representa el 61% de la Onda3 de A, con lo cual nos marcaría un final de Onda3 de C sobre el 7800 del Ibex... justamente en el final de la Onda3 de A (pánico lehman brothers octubre08). Ahí rebotaríamos (máximo intermedio de julio de Mulder) para hacer la Onda4, NUNCA superaríamos el 9916 que es el final de la Onda1 de C y de ahí vuelta para abajo...

Saludos...

PD: Adelantándome a los acontecimientos, la Onda4 de A fue el 31% de la Onda3 de A, con lo cual el rebote de julio podría irse hacia los 9000...
PD2: No me hagan ni caso, esto es una simple especulación, como operen siguiendo estas divagaciones y pierdan no me vengan con gaitas ::, si ganan envien un % a la cuenta siguiente: )


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos...
> 
> Escribo en el hilo del IBEX... para que os paseis por el hilo del negro mayo de 2010...
> 
> ...



Qué bueno rBotic, acabo de leer tu hilo y hace un rato me ha dado un mínimo (intermedio eso sí) de 7800... según veo tu crees que ahí haremos suelo... a ver como acaba esto...

Saludos y gracias por el hilo, lo seguiré con atención, ya que veo que aquí escribes poco...


----------



## @@strom (8 May 2010)

LCASC :
¿No contemplas un posible fallo de quinta en esta onda C para finalizar la onda 5 de C en los mínimos de A, alrededor de los 6700 puntos?


----------



## @@strom (8 May 2010)

Lo preguntaba por esto:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> LCASC :
> ¿No contemplas un posible fallo de quinta en esta onda C para finalizar la onda 5 de C en los mínimos de A, alrededor de los 6700 puntos?



Supongo que de leer el foro, pienso más en una extensión de quinta de C... ) por llegar a los 3000 y eso... lo que está claro es que puntos como los 7800, los 6700 y los 5200 (si los viéramos) serían para entrar largos, una vez se vaya viendo, ampliar posiciones, y si se pierden con claridad _cortos con todo lo gordo_ 

Saludos...

PD: De todas formas, hay que centrarse en el día a día, lo que está claro es que *NO* es momento de entrar largo de largo plazo... estamos bajistas, y hay que seguir la tendencia...


----------



## @@strom (8 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> PD: De todas formas, hay que centrarse en el día a día, lo que está claro es que *NO* es momento de entrar largo de largo plazo... estamos bajistas, y hay que seguir la tendencia...



En eso estamos totalmente de acuerdo.
De todas formas si el San vuelve a 4 no me resistiré de comprar unas cuantas a largo plazo,aunque sea para mis nietos.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (8 May 2010)

@@strom, para gráficos de tan largo plazo, mejor la escala exponencial... cambia bastante, eh?  Señalo el punto donde rBotic dice que pararemos... no es un punto místico, es un punto clave :rolleye:







Saludos...

Edito para cambiar la gráfica, por una que ponga el conteo de largo plazo...


----------



## @@strom (8 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> @@strom, para gráficos de tan largo plazo, mejor la escala exponencial... cambia bastante, eh?  Señalo el punto donde rBotic dice que pararemos... no es un punto místico, es un punto clave :rolleye:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da la casualidad de que siempre uso logarítmico pero en ibex me llamó la atención que esa directriz haya funcionado tantas veces en ese gráfico aritmético.ienso:


----------



## Mulder (8 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos.
> 
> VECINO. AZKUNAVETEYA. He visto que la bolsa se esta poniendo guapetona para comprar a largo.
> 
> ...



Por haberme nombrado en tu post te voy a dar mi opinión 

El momento más aconsejable y temprano para comprar este año con vistas al largo plazo será a *finales de noviembre* :8:

Lamento el posible chasco.


----------



## carloszorro (8 May 2010)

Perchas dijo:


> carloszorro, expliqueme un poco esa gráfica al estilo de Epi y Blas, se agradecería.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> P.D. Leñe, hoy cumplo tres años, ni me había dado cuenta



Los compañeros lo han explicado bastante bien, solo añadir que ir a los mercados sin este tipo de conocimientos es ir directamente al matadero.

Sigo pensando que la onda A ha sido muy profunda, ha consumido tantos puntos como una A,B,C juntas, a no ser que LCASC esté pensando que esta corrección sea la de un ciclo mas amplio, entonces estos charts ya no sirven, habría que analizar varias décadas para atrás


----------



## Creditopropulsado (8 May 2010)

DP tiene usted un privado


----------



## Starkiller (8 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Por haberme nombrado en tu post te voy a dar mi opinión
> 
> El momento más aconsejable y temprano para comprar este año con vistas al largo plazo será a *finales de noviembre* :8:
> 
> Lamento el posible chasco.



Suscribo 100%. Me cuadra completamente con mis conclusiones, obtenidas por métodos mas divergentes imposible (Mínimo del Euro y bolsas alrededor de octubre-noviembre).

Hablamos del entorno de los 5000. Que no es moco de pavo. 

En otro orden de cosas:

El plan de estabilización es morralla. No va a cambiar anda de momento, loq ue pasa es que abre la puerta a que, si las cosas realmente se les escapan de las manos, poder liar de Dios en un momento.

Ese "plan de estabilización" es mas bien un "plan de medidas para estado de emergencia económico", no diseñado para aplicar ahora, sino si, y solo si, se va todo al infierno.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2010)

Me pongo palote pensando el el SAN en los 4 euros.


----------



## aleph (8 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Me pongo palote pensando el el SAN en los 4 euros.



Si vas a hacer cartera de L/P, espérala en los 3, que es lo que va a hacer todo el mundo.

Mientras, pelotea con ella, como el resto del mercado, Tito Botín paga la ronda.


----------



## bertok (8 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Si vas a hacer cartera de L/P, espérala en los 3, que es lo que va a hacer todo el mundo.
> 
> Mientras, pelotea con ella, como el resto del mercado, Tito Botín paga la ronda.



Efectivamente, espero hacer cartera a largo plazo con SAN y TEF.

Mientras tanto, me lo paso pipa en el FOREX.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Si vas a hacer cartera de L/P, espérala en los 3, que es lo que va a hacer todo el mundo.
> 
> Mientras, pelotea con ella, como el resto del mercado, Tito Botín paga la ronda.



El gobierno no lo permitira
la bolsa nunca baja
siempre puedes refinanciar
si no las vendes las alquilas   

Os juro que no es broma, antes de que empezara este gran guano estaba hablando con un tipo que tiene acciones y le decia vende que esto tiene muy mala pinta, la contestacion supera con creces a los 4 mantras anteriores :

" Me da igual que bajen, con las acciones nunca pierdes, siempre tienes 1000 acciones suban o bajen "  :XX: 

Ante esta respuesta di por terminada la conversacion, le sonrei y le dije " tienes razon, visto desde ese punto de vista.... " era completamente inutil hacer razonamientos con un minimo de logica xd :8:

PD : Hablando de las santanderes para ver hasta donde se van habra que esperar a ver donde para el ibex .

PROPONGO UNA PORRA : ¿ HASTA DONDE BAJARA EL IBEX 35 ? 

Ahi va mi apuesta : Ibex 35 a 6000 

santanderes a 5 lereles 


hagan sus apuestas señores


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2010)

En fin, vamos a ver qué pasa esta tarde a las 18:00, cuando den la rueda de prensa los del ecofin.

Vengo oyendo algún que otro rumor acerca de que se va a proponer un mecanismo de último recurso, un "botón nuclear", pero que no se va a comenzar a aplicar de inmediato, sino en el caso de que la situación siga deteriorándose.

Con esto intentarían, se supone, meter en el miedo en el cuerpo a los HF, en el sentido de que si juegan demasiado fuerte contra el euro en cualquier momento pueden quedarse con las posiciones pilladas si se pulsa el botón rojo.

La verdad, ni puta idea de qué habrá de verdad en todo esto, si hay algo.


----------



## tonuel (9 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Si vas a hacer cartera de L/P, espérala en los 3, que es lo que va a hacer todo el mundo.
> 
> Mientras, pelotea con ella, como el resto del mercado, Tito Botín paga la ronda.



me alegra conocer que su opinión coincide con mis guanísticos vaticinios... )


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wataru_ (9 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> En fin, vamos a ver qué pasa esta tarde a las 18:00, cuando den la rueda de prensa los del ecofin.



Buenos días ^__^!

Umm, pues conociendo a las mentes "pensantes" en Europa, supongo que se referirán a un plan para la compra de Bonos al estilo americano, pero si hacen esto, el euro caerá... vamos no me extrañaría ver el 1.10 u así.

Ni idea, solo que han de parar esta espiral o sino irán cayendo países uno tras otro y esto no tiene sentido. Con lo entrelazados que están los países europeos si uno mediano deja de pagar, se irá formando una bola imposible de parar. 

Lo que no me cuadra es que esto lo dejen para un momento concreto si ya está afectando gravemente a la recuperación. ¿Qué persona cabal invertirá en un estado que los intereses van subiendo y se sabe que al final no podrá pagar?.

Hay que parar YA, esto, y que conste que no lo digo por la bolsa, sino por la economía real.

Por supuesto, esta compra de bonos europea deberá ir acompañada de una obligación de sanear los estados, pero sin llegar al extremo griego, esas reducciones así de bruscas solo dañan más a la economía, en ese aspecto me gusta más lo de dejar de ir contratando. 

Ya veremos xD a las 18 : 00 comenzará el debate jaja


----------



## Kaprak63 (9 May 2010)

aleph dijo:


> Si vas a hacer cartera de L/P, espérala en los 3, que es lo que va a hacer todo el mundo.
> 
> Mientras, pelotea con ella, como el resto del mercado, Tito Botín paga la ronda.



Ostras, ¿y eso a qué nivel de IBEX corresponde? Por debajo del 6500 seguro, ¿no? :8:

S2.


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

*Muy Buenas*

Pues wenas a todos, soy novatillo por estos lares, pero llevo un par de añitos jugando con la bolsa y la verdad es que estoy de acuerdo en muchas de las cosas que se estan publicando xD. De hecho, creo q solo estoy en desacuerdo con la profundidad del ostion que nos vamos a meter xD.

No creo q lleguemos a ver SAN a 3 ni el IBES a 5k peeeero SAN a 4,5 o 4 y el IBEX sobre 6500 si que lo veo muuuuy factible, y a no mas de 4 meses vista...

Es lo que creo, que aqui seguramente el que menos sepa del asunto soy yo.

Saludos y a ver como abre el asunto el lunes (que yo lo veo rojo rojo xD)


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (9 May 2010)

ppcc dice en un post en Expansión, recogido en el hilo de ¿Más ir-? lo siguiente:



> *La Bolsa ya cerró el anterior ciclo, anormalmente corto, abortado por la crisis inmo-hipotecaria, con la capitulación de 2008T4-2009T1. *A partir de entonces, no sabemos muy bien qué está pasando. La crisis bursátil (y cambiaria) que hemos vivido esta semana *solo puede ser dos cosas*.
> 
> Les pido su opinión; para la observación, les ruego que utilicen esta página:
> 
> ...




http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/146593-mas-ir-reloaded-120.html


----------



## corralita (9 May 2010)

¿Dónde se podría encontrar una lista de empresas sin deuda?

Sería para en su momento, formar una cartera estable, con buenos dividendos. Por ejemplo BME no tiene deuda, y busco conocer más empresas así a nivel europeo, o fuera de Europa incluso.

También otra lista con empresas con buenos dividendos, como las eléctricas alemanas...

Gracias


----------



## Sr.Lobo (9 May 2010)

Con la gente de este foro, casi se podría hacer una cartera modelo a L/P al estilo de lo que publica Dinero15 por ejemplo y un posible momento para comprar a ese precio e ir actualizándola... sin constructoras (of course) y con valores objetivos de compra (insisto, a L/P) tipo:

TEF Compra a 10,50. X % máximo del total de la cartera
SAN Compra a 4
etc...


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 May 2010)

Ayer me acerque por BOLSALIA y me estuve informando de los etf....
Que opinais de comprar ETF inverso del ibex?


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2010)

La UE aprobará hoy un plan de rescate para los grandes países como España | elmundo.es


REUNIÓN DEL ECOFIN
La UE aprobará hoy un plan de rescate para los grandes países como España
La Comisión Europea prestará dinero a los Estados
Salgado: 'España no se plantea recurrir a este fondo'
El BCE comprará deuda pública a la manera de la Fed de EEUU
Se busca obviar los 'rating' para los países de la zona euro

María Ramírez (Corresponsal)
Bruselas.- Ante la mayor emergencia de la historia del euro por el riesgo de que quiebren algunos de sus miembros, los ministros de Economía de la UE aprobarán hoy un plan de rescate que pueda servir para España y otras grandes economías atacadas en los mercados. La reunión será presidida por Elena Salgado, quien, a su llegada, dejó claro que "España no se plantea recurrir a este fondo".

Tras horas de negociación hasta la madrugada, los jefes de Estado y de Gobierno de los dieciséis se convencieron el viernes de que no se puede repetir un rescate tan caótico, agónico y, de momento, ineficaz como el de Grecia, que recibirá un paquete de préstamos de sus vecinos del euro y del FMI de 110.000 millones, pero cuyas emisiones de deuda siguen siendo prohibitivamente caras mientras el mercado apuesta a que Atenas suspenderá pagos.

"Otro modelo griego no es factible. No funciona para los grandes países como España o Italia. Ni el presupuesto alemán lo puede asumir", explica a este diario una fuente europea. Éste fue, de hecho, el argumento que convenció a la canciller Angela Merkel incluso a implicar más al Banco Central Europeo, cuya independencia es sagrada en Frankfurt. La crisis ha impuesto la línea del presidente Nicolas Sarkozy, que, desde que llegó al poder, tenía ganas de dar instrucciones al BCE. La canciller se encontró el viernes con que hasta el gobernador, Jean-Claude Trichet, quiere intervenir más activamente en los mercados para salvar Estados y bancos.

Si bien los ministros -27 de la UE y no sólo 16 del euro- aún deben debatir esta tarde los detalles, el modelo con más apoyos consiste en un mecanismo de préstamos directos de la Comisión Europea a los Estados en apuros al considerar que sufren "acontecimientos excepcionales que están fuera de su control". El dinero saldría del presupuesto comunitario y no tendría que pasar por largos procesos de debate político y aprobación parlamentaria en cada país. La única pega es que la Comisión tiene poco margen en sus cuentas: la primera estimación de su disponibilidad hasta 2013 es de 70.000 millones, es decir menos de lo que cuesta rescatar sólo a Grecia. Aunque podría arañar más fondos de algún capítulo, no sería suficiente para dar liquidez a grandes economías como las de España o Italia.

Aquí es donde entra el BCE, cuyo papel fue debatido durante horas por políticos y funcionarios el viernes, según confirman varias fuentes europeas, aunque el presidente José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero asegurara en una rueda de prensa de madrugada que la cuestión ni siquiera se tocó para no poner en peligro la independencia del BCE. El español tenía claro el mensaje alemán, pero el premier Silvio Berlusconi se fue de la lengua inmediatamente después del cónclave.

Tres medidas excepcionales ya definidas

En la reunión de esta tarde, presidida por la ministra Elena Salgado, se concretará la misión del BCE, pero, según ha podido saber este diario, los líderes del Eurogrupo definieron ya el viernes tres medidas excepcionales de intervención.

La fundamental es que el BCE podrá comprar emisiones de deuda de los Estados con más dificultades en los mercados, como España, Grecia, Portugal, Irlanda o Italia, y lo hará de forma masiva igual que la Reserva Federal en EEUU. Además, se espera que vuelva a inyectar liquidez durante un año "de manera ilimitada" para financiar ampliamente el sector bancario. Y, de otro lado, como decidió hace una semana con Grecia, puede aceptar todos los bonos de deuda de cualquier Estado como garantía para dar préstamos a los bancos privados sin considerar los 'ratings' de la agencias de calificación por muy baja que sea la 'nota' del título, incluso "basura", como se clasifican las emisiones de un país con riesgo de suspensión de pagos.

El paquete, por una vez en la UE, podría activarse en cuestión de días, para una intervención inmediata en los mercados incluso a partir de mañana lunes.

Trichet debería encargarse de presentar estas "medidas no convencionales" para preservar la imagen de autonomía monetaria del BCE, si bien el gobernador no se atrevió a hacerlo el pasado jueves, cuando anunció su decisión de no tocar los tipos de interés y optó por no avanzar ninguna idea antes de consultar a los líderes del euro.

El primer test será la reacción de los mercados en unas horas, como dice Romano Prodi hoy en un artículo de 'Il Messaggero' donde advierte que este plan es sólo un parche. "Es un remedio a corto plazo. El problema sigue siendo crear instrumentos de política económica para toda la zona euro", escribe el ex presidente de la Comisión Europea.


¿¿¿como lo veis esto???


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

*Dividendos*

Aqui tienes un par de paginas con las empresas que mayor dividendo reparten:

Ranking Dividendos. Conocelos y aprende a invertir.

Las 15 empresas norteamericanas con los dividendos más robustos | GurusBlog


Espero que te sean utiles


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wataru ^_^ ::
Ya sabes que odio discutir con los osos como el de tu avatar (a fin de cuentas los momentos bearish son los que nos proporcionan mejores ratos en este foro), pero, honestamente... ¿cómo se puede hacer lo que planteas?

A mi juicio, es imposible. Una compra de bonos masiva por parte del BCE debe llevar aparejada, *inexorablemente*, unas medidas de ajuste de déficit draconianas para los paises cuya deuda haya sido comprada.

De lo contrario, corremos el riesgo de simplemente posponer el problema real unos meses, en vez de solucionarlo.

Y es que el problema real, es que el estado del bienestar tal y como lo conocemos es insostenible. Al menos para países como España (de Alemania no digo nada).

Cuanto más tardemos en entender eso, tanto más nos va a doler la hostia final.

Hoy he leído un artículo estupendo, en mi opinión, en el suplemento "mercados" de El Mundo, en las primeras páginas, donde hace un _rundown_ de todas las hipotéticas medidas a adoptar en España para conseguir una reducción real y seria del déficit. Recomiendo su lectura, por cuanto viene a plasmar en papel las cuatro verdades del barquero.

adiê bear


----------



## Wataru_ (9 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Wataru ^_^ ::
> Ya sabes que odio discutir con los osos como el de tu avatar (a fin de cuentas los momentos bearish son los que nos proporcionan mejores ratos en este foro), pero, honestamente... ¿cómo se puede hacer lo que planteas?
> 
> adiê bear



Nada hombre... xD somos españoles y más aún, andaluces, podríamos ponernos vestidos de limpio y tomarnos una caña a los 5 minutos jaja.

Entiendo que comentas que sería un grave riesgo que el BCE se dedicará a comprar Bonos y los estados estuvieran tentados de relajarse en el cumplimiento del re-ajuste.

Este riesgo existe y Alemania, lo sabe perfectamente, es más, creo que han dejado correr la bola griega y que afecte a los gastones del grupo para meterles el miedo en el cuerpo y que se comprometan en firme a cumplir a rajatabla el tratado. Seguro que se crea alguna comisión de vigilancia y las condiciones van a ser muy duras, pero no creo que tanto como las griegas.

Bueno... xD a las seis nos enteraremos. Voy a ver si veo ese artículo del mundo.


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

*Jias con los Ingleses*

Londres no participará en un fondo de garantías para la zona euro · ELPAÍS.com

_A pocas horas de que el Consejo de ministros de Economía de la Unión Europea se reúna en Bruselas, Reino Unido ha anunciado que no apoyará la creación de un fondo de garantías para ayudar a los países que lo puedan necesitar. Pese a que no es necesaria la unanimidad para aprobar tal mecanismo de urgencia, la negativa británica supone un revés en un momento en el que se pretende dar una imagen de unidad para estabilizar los mercados y evitar el contagio de la crisis griega._

Pues mal va a empezar la reunion de las 6 si los ingleses directamente se niegan a apoyar el fondo...

Aunque no esten en el euro, esta decision va a condicionar totalmente la reunion.

¡Viva la inestabilidad!


----------



## overdrive1979 (9 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pues mal va a empezar la reunion de las 6 si los ingleses directamente se niegan a apoyar el fondo...
> 
> Aunque no esten en el euro, esta decision va a condicionar totalmente la reunion.
> 
> ¡Viva la inestabilidad!



Y quizás otros paises que no están en el euro, como Dinamarca o Suecia, piensen lo mismo que UK ienso:


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Y quizás otros paises que no están en el euro, como Dinamarca o Suecia, piensen lo mismo que UK ienso:



No creo, que ellos ya tienen la experiencia del crack de Islandia, que afecto directamente a su economia.

No creo que se arriesguen a que le pase lo mismo a mas paises de la eurozona.


----------



## Deudor (9 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Londres no participará en un fondo de garantías para la zona euro · ELPAÍS.com



Mejor, así los alemanes no pagarán su rescate, y todo el dinero para el nuestro.


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2010)

Es que no doy crédito:

El Gobierno hará recorte adicional del déficit de 0,5 puntos en 2010 y 1 en 2011 | elmundo.es


Guau guau 3 2 ó 1... medio puntazo nada menos... la casa por la ventana, hoygan, saquen el cava de 2€ la botella, que hay que celebrarlo.

¿Y esta es la respuesta de Zperro a los malvadoh especuladoreh? ¿Esto es lo que vamos a ofrecer al ecofin? ¿a los mercados?

Como esto sea verdad, mañana nos mandan a los 6,000 sin pasar por la casilla de salida.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que no doy crédito:
> 
> El Gobierno hará recorte adicional del déficit de 0,5 puntos en 2010 y 1 en 2011 | elmundo.es
> 
> ...



Pollastre no dejas de sorprenderme 8: ¿ de verdad pensabas que Zparo iba a presentar un plan coherente y logico ? 

Yo veo claro hace mucho tiempo que este no va a hacer nada, que va a intentar engañar a los mercados como engaña a sus fanboys , lo cual es bastante dificil por que en Europa y el resto del mundo la Belen Esteban, el furgol y los telediarios no los ven tanto como en España   

Respecto de irnos a los 6000 no lo veo nada disparatado


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Es que no doy crédito:
> 
> El Gobierno hará recorte adicional del déficit de 0,5 puntos en 2010 y 1 en 2011 | elmundo.es
> 
> ...



Jis. No solo es verdad sino que ademas Salgado lo va a hacer oficial en la reunion de ahora de las 6 en Bruselas.

Público.es - El Gobierno hará un recorte del déficit de 0,5 puntos más en 2010

Con un par, como suele decirse xD.

Lo que me pregunto yo es si tambien va a decir COMO va a bajar ese punto y medio en dos años...


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre no dejas de sorprenderme 8: ¿ de verdad pensabas que Zparo iba a presentar un plan coherente y logico ?
> 
> Yo veo claro hace mucho tiempo que este no va a hacer nada, que va a intentar engañar a los mercados como engaña a sus fanboys , lo cual es bastante dificil por que en Europa y el resto del mundo la Belen Esteban, el furgol y los telediarios no los ven tanto como en España




Juos juos... en verdad que de Zperro no esperaba nada, como tú bien dices zuloman... pero yo albergaba la esperanza de que los líderes europeos le pusieran firme este fin de semana. 

Imaginaba algo así como a la Merky diciendole "venga, ven aquí chavalito, que te vamos a explicar una cosita para que tú la entiendas", llevando de la mano al Zperro a un reservado en Bruselas, mientras el Sarkozy iba detrás dándose pequeños golpecitos en su mano abierta con un bate de béisbol (al más puro estilo Al Pacino en la escena de la reunión de clanes en The Godfather :: )

Es sólo que si este impresentable ofrece el medio punto de mierda, y Europa no dice nada, entonces no entiendo a qué ha venido la reunión de urgencia del viernes, ni la "emergencia supranacional" que suponía la reunión del ecofin de hoy Domingo.

No veo dónde está la emergencia, si las cosas se pueden dejar igual y no pasa nada.
Quizás alguien pueda explicarnos qué es entonces lo que se ha debatido este domingo, y por qué era tan importante. Porque a España parece que se la reflanflinfla (medio puntito menos de déficit y hala, todos para casa).


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2010)

Cito de otro forero:

La coalición de Merkel pierde las elecciones en Renania y la cámara alta
18 :20

La coalición conservadora-liberal de la canciller Angela Merkel perdió el domingo los comicios en Renania del Norte-Westfalia, y por lo tanto la mayoría en la cámara alta del parlamento federal (Bundesrat), según sondeos a boca de urna de las televisiones alemanas

http://www.eleconomista.es/flash/no...s-elecciones-en-Renania-y-la-camara-alta.html


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Juos juos... en verdad que de Zperro no esperaba nada, como tú bien dices zuloman... pero yo albergaba la esperanza de que los líderes europeos le pusieran firme este fin de semana.
> 
> Imaginaba algo así como a la Merky diciendole "venga, ven aquí chavalito, que te vamos a explicar una cosita para que tú la entiendas", llevando de la mano al Zperro a un reservado en Bruselas, mientras el Sarkozy iba detrás dándose pequeños golpecitos en su mano abierta con un bate de béisbol (al más puro estilo Al Pacino en la escena de la reunión de clanes en The Godfather :: )
> 
> ...



A ver Pollastre, no te veo nada iluminado hoy xd  

La noticia habla de lo que va a decir Zparo, no de la respuesta de alemanes y franceses, supongo que le diran, ok, ok espabilao, corre la coma y para 2010 y 2011 nos conformaremos con ese 5 % 

Respecto a la pregunta de COMO lo van a hacer, parece mentira que alguno aun no sepa COMO hace las cosas Zparo, en e3ste momento no tiene la menor idea de como hacerlo, tira el globo sonda en Europa, si le dicen que ok pasa a la segunda fase....... llega a España , se reune con sus inteligentisimos asesores y hacen una reunion de tormenta de ideas en la que cada cual suelta lo primero que le viene a la cabeza para recortar ese 0,5 % ...... salen de la runion y lanzan globos sonda a ver cual de los disparates tiene mejor aceptacion......... y ese sera el COMO hacerlo.

Tantos años utilizando el mismo sistema y aun no conocemos el modus operandi zpteriano xd


----------



## pollastre (9 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A ver Pollastre, no te veo nada iluminado hoy xd
> 
> La noticia habla de lo que va a decir Zparo, no de la respuesta de alemanes y franceses, supongo que le diran, ok, ok espabilao, corre la coma y para 2010 y 2011 nos conformaremos con ese 5 %
> 
> ...




"De donde no hay, no se pué sacá", Zuloman ::

El brainstorming no paga facturas a final de mes... ya me gustará ver a Zperro tomando alguna medida impopular, pero creo que todos moriremos 100 veces aferrados a nuestros latunes sin llegar a ver eso.


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Respecto a la pregunta de COMO lo van a hacer, parece mentira que alguno aun no sepa COMO hace las cosas Zparo, en e3ste momento no tiene la menor idea de como hacerlo, tira el globo sonda en Europa, si le dicen que ok pasa a la segunda fase....... llega a España , se reune con sus inteligentisimos asesores y hacen una reunion de tormenta de ideas en la que cada cual suelta lo primero que le viene a la cabeza para recortar ese 0,5 % ...... salen de la runion y lanzan globos sonda a ver cual de los disparates tiene mejor aceptacion......... y ese sera el COMO hacerlo.
> 
> Tantos años utilizando el mismo sistema y aun no conocemos el modus operandi zpteriano xd



A ver, que era retorico xDDDDD

Desde que este pais tiene gobierno (no democratico, gobierno a secas) no ha habido nunca nadie tan incompetente al mando, y ya es decir...

Solo falta esperar y ver con que nueva perla sale esta vez a la palestra xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> A ver, que era retorico xDDDDD
> 
> *Desde que este pais tiene gobierno (no democratico, gobierno a secas) no ha habido nunca nadie tan incompetente al mando*, y ya es decir...
> 
> Solo falta esperar y ver con que nueva perla sale esta vez a la palestra xD



Eso no es cierto, hubo un tal Pepe Botella que ademas de incompetente era un borrachin    aunque ya tengo serias dudas de si ZParo no es adicto a algun tipo de alucinogeno muy potente   

Ya se que la pregunta era retorica xd


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 May 2010)

¿ Vais a esperar a ver los telediarios ? o sabeis de una web que se pueda ver antes lo que han dicho al final en la reunion 8:

Esta noche Calopez ya puede ir reforzando el servidor  estara todo el foro como perros listos para morder 

Os dejo la previsible grafica del ibex para mañana :XX: :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ Vais a esperar a ver los telediarios ? o sabeis de una web que se pueda ver antes lo que han dicho al final en la reunion 8:
> 
> Esta noche Calopez ya puede ir reforzando el servidor  estara todo el foro como perros listos para morder
> 
> Os dejo la previsible grafica del ibex para mañana :XX: :XX:



De momento no ha empezado y estaba programada para las 6. Mal tema, en otros hilos comentan que se puede ver en este enlace:

Live and On-Demand Streaming - Council of the European Union


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ Vais a esperar a ver los telediarios ? o sabeis de una web que se pueda ver antes lo que han dicho al final en la reunion 8:



En cuanto me entere de algo te cuento xD

Lo que si se es esto xD

El ministro de Finanzas alemán, hospitalizado en Bruselas en Cincodias.com

Casualmente el ministro aleman no ha podido ir a causa de una indisposicion de ultima hora... xDDDD

Van a tener un consenso cojonudo en esta reunion


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2010)

A ver si sabeis de que va esto que ha salido hace nada:

Euro : "accord complet" Paris-Berlin
Reuters
09/05/2010 | Mise à jour : 18 :51 Réagir
La France a annoncé être en "accord complet" avec l'Allemagne sur les mesures préparées par les ministres des Finances de l'Union européenne pour résoudre la crise financière en Europe.

Le président français Nicolas Sarkozy et la chancelière allemande Angela Merkel se sont entretenus en fin de journée pour évoquer le mécanisme de gestion de crise envisagé par l'Union européenne, précisé l'Elysée dans un communiqué.

Nicolas Sarkozy devait présider dans la foulée une réunion interministérielle sur la crise de la zone euro en présence du premier ministre, François Fillon, et des ministres des Affaires étrangères, du Budget et des Affaires européennes.

Le Figaro - Flash Actu : Euro : ''accord complet'' Paris-Berlin


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> De momento no ha empezado y estaba programada para las 6. Mal tema, en otros hilos comentan que se puede ver en este enlace:
> 
> Live and On-Demand Streaming - Council of the European Union



que jarta a reir con este comentario en el hilo del Ecofin que explica el por que del retraso    

"Iniciado por Malditos_Usureros 
Fuente: EFE

La comparecencia del Ecofin prevista para las 18 :00 sufre un pequeño retraso debido a una incidencia de seguridad: una joven se ha saltado el perímetro de seguridad y se ha dedicado a repartir folletos publicitarios sobre VPOs de Alcorcón."


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

*Reunion del Ecofin*

Pues la postpusieron para las 20:00 pero aun no ha empezado...

Las primeras actualizaciones creo que las podremos ver aqui (mas que nada porque es la pagina oficial de la presidencia de la union europea española y les interesa darse bombo) xD

eu2010 - www.eu2010.es

A ver si se reunen de una vez y dicen algo util para variar xD


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2010)

Pues nada, esto sigue sin empezar.

A ver en que queda porque no veo seriedad alguna en un retraso de 2 horas y media.


----------



## kokaine (9 May 2010)

Yo sigo pensando que esta bajada bursátil tendrá su primer rebote de consideración en ese mínimo que nos marco el gran velón negro del jueves 6; cierto es que se equivocaron de tecla pero fue la de los que mueven esto y enseñar sus planes al mundo llano.


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2010)

En la web de la conferencia europea han quitado laconferencia del ecofin, es decir ya no aparece programado. No se sabe si se ha suspendido o que coño pasa...


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

*Fmi*

De la conferencia no tengo ni idea, pq no hay noticias en ninguna parte, lo que si ha salido ya ha sido la aprobacion del FMI de los 30k millones que iban a aportar al plan de rescate griego.

Público.es - El FMI aprueba el programa de ayudas a Grecia

A ver si en la web oficial de la presidencia dicen algo, pq callan como putas xD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (9 May 2010)

Me huele a que van a decidir que el banco central europeo inyecte liquidez a tope y que mañana euro y bolsas pegan un reboton del diablo........ al menos hasta que los yankys abran sus puertas.


Creo que mañana me pongo largo con el tito botas, nunca me ha fallado mi socio hoygan , Emilin saca el fajo de billetes pa mañana


----------



## kokaine (9 May 2010)

Mirar este video del 2008:

Viddler.com - indices301108 - Uploaded by putabolsa

No se si alguno seguíais ese blog pero ya veía venir todos estos líos de deuda.


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

*Bruselas*

Por fin una noticia de lo que se esta cociendo en la reunion de bruselas (que si, que se esta celebrando)

La UE examina un plan de ayuda de más de 500.000 millones | elmundo.es

Hasta 500.000 millones de euros en ayudas y especificando que sera a los paises de la UE que no esten en el euro...

Cosas mas raras a ver cuando terminen en que queda todo.


----------



## rafaxl (9 May 2010)

Y el euro subiendo como la espuma ahora mismo, ya hay filtraciones seguro.


----------



## Wataru_ (9 May 2010)

`__´! Llevo toda la tarde esperando para la Putx conferencia... venga hombreeeee que mañana hay cosas que hacer....

Que poca formalidad. Pero bueno... si suben las bolsas se lo perdonamos jaja


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Y el euro subiendo como la espuma ahora mismo, ya hay filtraciones seguro.



Pues si se confirma algo bueno de esa reunion mañana seguro que abre con un rebote de un par de narices, aunque a las dos horas pierda todo lo que ha rebotado xDDDD


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

Pero majo que esta el euro, vaya subidon esta metiendo...

Esto pinta bien señores


----------



## creative (9 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pero majo que esta el euro, vaya subidon esta metiendo...
> 
> Esto pinta bien señores



Eso es bueno o malo para las bolsas?


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

creative dijo:


> Eso es bueno o malo para las bolsas?



Para los principales indicadores europeos es bueno, desde luego


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (9 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Para los principales indicadores europeos es bueno, desde luego



Hamijo deep...

El eur/usd sube porque el mercado descuenta tirar del tren a algún miembro de los pigs... si se tuviera la certeza, solidez y confianza de que eso no va a pasar... estaría BAJANDO y más con las filtraciones de imprimir 600k millones de € para meterlos en la oferta monetaria....


----------



## ghkghk (9 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijo deep...
> 
> El eur/usd sube porque el mercado descuenta tirar del tren a algún miembro de los pigs... si se tuviera la certeza, solidez y confianza de que eso no va a pasar... estaría BAJANDO y más con las filtraciones de imprimir 600k millones de € para meterlos en la oferta monetaria....




No acojones a los foreros en prácticas...


----------



## DeepChu (9 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hamijo deep...
> 
> El eur/usd sube porque el mercado descuenta tirar del tren a algún miembro de los pigs... si se tuviera la certeza, solidez y confianza de que eso no va a pasar... estaría BAJANDO y más con las filtraciones de imprimir 600k millones de € para meterlos en la oferta monetaria....



Certeza no hay ninguna, aqui no habra certeza jamas, pero vamos no van a darle al boton de imprimir dinero asi porque si.

De todas maneras lo que salga de la reunion sera para la proxima vez que se tropiece algun pais de la UE (Porturgal, España, Italia? xD)

Pero vamos, yo veo un punto significativo de mejoria para la eurozona que en dos horas el euro le haya recotado dos centesimas al dolar en cotizacion. (sólo digo que en mi opinión esas filtraciones son mas buenas que malas xD)

Eso si, a saber que coño hará el mercado mañana xDDD

(algún día me volvere a acostumbrar a escribir correctamente con tildes... xD perdonad que se me olviden casi todas xD)


----------



## kokaine (9 May 2010)

Tanto imprimir billetes,,, veo un final muy negro para todo esto.
Quizas todas estas cosas raras bursatiles de los ultimos dias-meses-años , el otro dia el dow hace la mayor caida intradia de su historia y no pasa nada.....suena a una especie de preparacion "para algo", llegar a un colapso tal, que nos impongan una nueva forma de mercado globalizado y dirigido por....¿?.

Personalmente el tema este de la deuda me parece mil veces mas peligroso que los problemas bancarios de hace un año.
Y quizas quieren aguantar a Grecia al coste que sea, porque si hacen un default, podrian(mos) ir muchos mas paises apuntandose al default.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Tanto imprimir billetes,,, veo un final muy negro para todo esto.
> Quizas todas estas cosas raras bursatiles de los ultimos dias-meses-años , el otro dia el dow hace la mayor caida intradia de su historia y no pasa nada.....suena a una especie de preparacion "para algo", llegar a un colapso tal, que nos impongan una nueva forma de mercado globalizado y dirigido por....¿?.
> 
> Personalmente el tema este de la deuda me parece mil veces mas peligroso que los problemas bancarios de hace un año.
> Y quizas quieren aguantar a Grecia al coste que sea, porque si hacen un default, podrian(mos) ir muchos mas paises apuntandose al default.




Hamijo al final han elegido la solución mas fácil...


Imprimimos billetes, bajamos el €/& a 0,80, exportamos mucho y creamos inflación para que los PIGS puedan pagar la deuda holgadamente...

Hoja de ruta para los próximos 3 años...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

ig markets abierto:
España 35
9133

9151

00:25


----------



## pollastre (10 May 2010)

Por la cuenta de la vieja, hete aquí la hoja de ruta europea para los próximos años:

- Salvar Irlanda: por ajuste socioeconómico brutal (ya en marcha)

- Salvar Grecia: €135,000M (ya conseguidos)

- Salvar Portugal: €60,000M (por conseguir)

- Salvar España: aprox. 4X Grecia, €440,000M (por conseguir)


60,000 + 440,000 = los 500,000 aprobados hoy en el ecofin.

Ya tenemos Irlanda, España, Grecia y Portugal.

oh cielos leoncio, me queda Italia... que se jodan, corpo di Baccio !!!


----------



## DeepChu (10 May 2010)

*Bruselas*

Segundo update de la reunion de la eurozona en Bruselas.

Público.es - Un escudo contra los "lobos" especuladores

A ver como termina al final todo, pero parece que finalmente la cosa se va acercando hasta los 600.000 millones de Euros de ayuda a quien la necesite, sin contar con los ajenos al euro para salvar al euro xD.

Y hay que fastidiarse que overdrive1979 tenia razón. Los suecos se han unido a los britanicos negandose a financiar al euro xDDD.


----------



## kirods (10 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Por fin una noticia de lo que se esta cociendo en la reunion de bruselas (que si, que se esta celebrando)
> 
> La UE examina un plan de ayuda de más de 500.000 millones | elmundo.es
> 
> ...



¿500.000 millones de euros?

Parece que están poniendo los ciemientos para una posible intervención en España. :fiufiu:


----------



## luisfernando (10 May 2010)

600.000 era por España tan solo... así que en los 500.000 no estamos incluidos!!!!!


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 May 2010)

luisfernando dijo:


> 600.000 era por España tan solo... así que en los 500.000 no estamos incluidos!!!!!



Tranquilo, mañana o pasado pondrán los que faltan. Es lo bueno del dinero monopoly, que es de producción ilimitada.


----------



## luisfernando (10 May 2010)

jejeje, me alegro de verte por aquí de nuevo Putín!!!!

Claro que quien tenga la maquina de imprimir billetes solo le cuesta la tinta 

Pero España es diferente, como no nos declaremos en Quiebra tendremos que convertirnos en un Estado Narco!!


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

Cuál es el menú para hoy? Guano o rebote del gato europeo muerto?


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/sk8XVAQucvo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/sk8XVAQucvo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

El IBEX ya va por los 9300.

Pepón! Yo te invoco!

EDIT: 9400!! JOJOJO :XX:


----------



## mataresfacil (10 May 2010)

Desde luego lo han preparado todo para un rebote, si hoy hay guano, apaga y vamonos.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

Puede ser un rebotazo de primera hora que se vaya enfriando paulatinamente hasta acabar en tablas al cierre?


----------



## pollastre (10 May 2010)

Impressivê... una gap de +5%.

Con el rollo eufórico-festivo éste, creo que hoy van a palmar más de una y más de dos gacelas....


----------



## pecata minuta (10 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Puede ser un rebotazo de primera hora que se vaya enfriando paulatinamente hasta acabar en tablas al cierre?




Ya estamos en 2.615 +6% a las 8:10


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

buff...+155 puntos ha llegado el futuro eurostoxx, eso es mucha tela eh...


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

Buenos días,

A quienes se quedaron cortos el viernes: Critas


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

Entonces mis san del viernes igual subennnnnnnnnnnnnn???????????


----------



## pollastre (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Entonces mis san del viernes igual subennnnnnnnnnnnnn???????????



Tener SAN es de pobres ::::::


----------



## outzider (10 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Cuál es el menú para hoy? Guano o rebote del gato europeo muerto?



los futuros indican subidas del 6% en la apertura del eurostoxx, así que ya ves


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Menos mal que cerré los cortos... Estos cabrones me hubieran dejado el culo como a Jesús Vázquez... :8:



Saludos :´(


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tener SAN es de pobres ::::::



jejejejejeeje, y tu que crees que soy.... y mas, despues de las mega leches que me estoy dando, pero por lo menos espero hoy recuperar algo con el botas........


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

Valdrá la pena entrar con largos y stop ajustado para aprovechar el rebotito? Don Emilio hoy seguro se pone las botas..


----------



## Scardanelli (10 May 2010)

Aunque los mecanismos y la forma de actuar del fondo de estabilización todavía no esta clara, habrá rebote.


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Lo que tenemos es una volatilidad desbocada y esto cuenta igual cuando se baja y cuando se sube, porque en algún momento toca corregir un poco, en fin a mi no me sorprende cuando el viernes en el Stoxx el recorrido debió unas 5 o 10 veces lo que un dia normal.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Scardanelli dijo:


> Aunque los mecanismos y la forma de actuar del fondo de estabilización todavía no esta clara, habrá rebote.




No jodas... :8:

y yo que pensaba que los 500 puntos de gap eran de broma... 


Saludos


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

Pues parece que abriremos +9500.

Los indicadores RSI(newcomers) y HL*(-1) parece que están dando sus frutos. :Aplauso:

Será interesante ver que pasa cuando nos acerquemos a la zona 9800/10000, que a este paso será dentro de unas horas... :rolleye:

EDIT: 4RICH acaba de petar...


----------



## Jucari (10 May 2010)

Al final lo de los 16000 de Juan Luis...va a ser verdad .....Tonuel te comeras un Owned....LOL.


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

rozando el +7% en futuro eurostoxx, no es un poco exagerado? el resto de índices rebotan, pero la mitad...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

UMmm eurobonos... y tal... ¿pollastre, algo que comentar ?

Buenos días ^__^!

Esto se llama xD destrozar a todo el que esté en bolsa...largo o corto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 May 2010)

Mirad, mirad hacia atras y leer lo que dije ayer antes de la reunion :

" el banco central europeo va a inyectar liquidez a mansalva y mañana reboton en las bolsas" 

Para un dia que acierto no me quede comprado como todos los dias que habia guano :

edito: RENTA4 CAIDO


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

Menudo pepinazo madre mia, estos capullos manejan el cotarro a su puto antojo.


----------



## pollastre (10 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> UMmm eurobonos... y tal... ¿pollastre, algo que comentar ?
> 
> Buenos días ^__^!



Ya lo creo que tengo algo que comentar ^_^ .... que vamos directos al puto desastre ::

Y que supongo que a la recompra de deuda le seguirá una exigencia inapelable para aplicar un plan de reducción de déficit... porque si no...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

Buenos días gente...  Esto es lo mejor que nos puede pasar (si no te has quedado vendido, claro... :ouch Cuanto más suba, mejores sitios para meter cortos... )

Saludos...


----------



## outzider (10 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Valdrá la pena entrar con largos y stop ajustado para aprovechar el rebotito? Don Emilio hoy seguro se pone las botas..



No creo, abrirá con hueco alcista, para aprocechar el rebote tendrías que haber lanzado la orden antes del ecofin


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ya lo creo que tengo algo que comentar ^_^ .... que vamos directos al puto desastre ::
> 
> Y que supongo que a la recompra de deuda le seguirá una exigencia inapelable para aplicar un plan de reducción de déficit... porque si no...



Si estoy de acuerdo contigo... y más con el euro, una moneda que no se le permite inflacionar. Pero ahora mismo, el coste de no hacer nada hubiera sido peor que en el 2008, todo se hubiera detenido.

Esto nos da una segunda oportunidad... sí, más tiempo. Veremos que tal lo usamos esta vez.

Personalmente mi plan anticrisis ha funcionado xD pero podría haberlo hecho mejor, espero enmendar errores, para futuras crisis jaja (o ampliación de esta jaja).

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 May 2010)

la web de renta4 caida y las lineas saturadas, madre mia el que tenga cortos en r4 no los va a poder cerrar :: :: :: :: :: ::

Y yo que quiero comprar tampoco puedo


----------



## Scardanelli (10 May 2010)

Como que supones, si ya ha dicho Salgado que van a adelantar el ajuste fiscal 2 años.

Salgado anuncia que adelantará el plan de ajuste fiscal dos años - 10/05/10 - 2129072 - elEconomista.es



pollastre dijo:


> Ya lo creo que tengo algo que comentar ^_^ .... que vamos directos al puto desastre ::
> 
> Y que supongo que a la recompra de deuda le seguirá una exigencia inapelable para aplicar un plan de reducción de déficit... porque si no...


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2010)

Esto da asco. Tienen las cartas marcadas, el croupier comprado, jugamos en su casino y pagamos la cena y las copas.


----------



## debianita (10 May 2010)

Buenos días foreria,

virgencita como se mueve esto, he estado leyendo el hilo del ecofin... sin palabras. Espero que nadie lleve cortos abiertos. Dejad que suba para meterle


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mirad, mirad hacia atras y leer lo que dije ayer antes de la reunion :
> 
> " el banco central europeo va a inyectar liquidez a mansalva y mañana reboton en las bolsas"
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena por el acierto.

Bastaba con no quedarse corto el viernes. Lo de quedarse largo ya se encargaron de hacerlo imposible tal y como estaba el patio la semana pasada.

Siempre es igual, Lo pusieron todo negro para echar a todos los largos y el lunes comienzan con MEGAGAP para que muy pocos se atrevan a entrar. 

La diferencia es que mientras las gacelas vendían sus largos por miedo a un catacrack, las manos fuertes iban comprando todo lo que podían en el 9000.

Esto tiene pinta de que hemos visto los mínimos para unos cuantos meses.

Suerte.


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

en la pre-robasta de futuros ibex se rondan los 9700

edito: se ha calmado bastante, 9500


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

De Carpatos:

Bonos:
El griego a 10 años con Alemania baja de 1047 a 786 El de Francia baja de 36 a 30 El de España de 170 a 142.

Y el euro casi en 1.30


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

Pues el gap puede llegar a ser historico. Renta4 está petao..


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

la gente ya esta pensando que hemos visto minimos........ eso solo me indica que despues de la subida hoy o mañana nos damos la vuelta y vuelven a dar por culo a todos los que se han puesto largos, jejejeejejejejeje


----------



## Indiosingracia (10 May 2010)

Aviso a navegantes: Un gap tan grande como el día hay que cerrarlo.

Edito: Ya está cerrado. ¡Que mierda de futuros!. Pues nada, despegamos en 3,2,1 ...


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

Buenos días,

Esta va a ser la apertura más alcista de la historia, si no me equivoco. Una vez más nos muestran lo peligroso que es quedarse con la posición abierta... Esta vez el monstruo está hambriento de cortos.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> la gente ya esta pensando que hemos visto minimos........ eso solo me indica que despues de la subida hoy o mañana nos damos la vuelta y vuelven a dar por culo a todos los que se han puesto largos, jejejeejejejejeje



Hoy, muchos que iban cortos, si no han quebrado, poco les falta como fueran muy apalancados.

Esto está muy peligroso...


----------



## debianita (10 May 2010)

Gap a la mierda? OMG, yo no tengo cojones de entrar, esto es una ruleta


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

No lancemos las campanas al vuelo.
Habrá tiempo para entrar, los que estén en liquidez.Puede que mañana o pasado.


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

buff, que miedo da el ibex, he entrado y solo he estado 20 segundos dentro, 15 minipuntos a la saca aprovechando el subidón y fuera, no lo veo nada claro...


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

No hay apertura en IBEX ya que no llegan a cruzarse las ordenas.Empieza el pánico comprador.:8:
Esto no me gusta.:no:


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Que cojones ha pasado... :8:


es el fin... :8:


Saludos )


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

Solo 7 valores del IBEX35 empiezan a cotizar.:8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

urbas uno de ellos............


----------



## DeepChu (10 May 2010)

*Ibex*

Maemia como esta el percal, esta rebotando una exageracion, a ver si tira para arriba xD


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> urbas uno de ellos............



¿Desde cuando es Urbas un valor del Ibex? eso sí que sería el fin


----------



## debianita (10 May 2010)

Que coño está pasando?

Hay que salir corriendo ya de hispanistan?


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

wtf? estaba mirando solo el futuro y no había visto lo del contado...qué hostias pasa?


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

Esto demuestra la estrechez de nuestro mercado de valores.


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

Por si aún les quedaban dudas de que estábamos viviendo un momento histórico.

A sentarse en el sillón y disfrutar.

PD: Procuren acercarse al 10000 lo más que puedan. Gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Para flipar....


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Desde cuando es Urbas un valor del Ibex? eso sí que sería el fin



lo siento, tienes razón....... pero ha subido de 0.110 a 0.114


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2010)

el cac frances va por el 5% en subidas a tiempo casi real.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

entonces.... pongo orden de venta de las San que llevo, o espero a ver que pasa?????????


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

POP y Bankinter suben un 7%, Santander un 6%, los demás un 5%...



huele a cortos a la brasa chavales... :ouch:

Falcone... mamong... jajajajaja... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

venga confesad, quién le ha vuelto a dar a la b en lugar de a la m pero esta vez al alza?
un poco de cuidado, que el ibex es un chicharro, no puede absorber estos errores y se atrapa...


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

Mi plataforma ya funciona.... ¿son los 17.000 lo que veo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Me apetecen unos largos en TL5... igual cierra hoy en 14 €


----------



## credulo (10 May 2010)

Como buena gacela newcomer me había levantado con intención de ponerme largo de verdad, no sobre el papel. Pero he visto que mis valores ya han superado mi objetivo en tan solo 10 minutos ::

Mejor me quedo fuera...


----------



## tarrito (10 May 2010)

esto se va a los cielos!!! y punto!!!

p.d: la rueda de prensa del ECOFIN, sí fue APROXIMADAMENTE a las 18:00


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

De Carpi:

Pánico alcista 

Una vez más muchos cortos atrapados quieren salir como sea, y hay muchos valores europeos que no han abierto por falta de oferta, todos quieren comprar a la vez...

Lo dicho xD esto es una locura...

Joder, todo aquel que se quedará corto ... ha muerto. Lo siento por ellos...


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

Tengan paciencia señores :baba:

...que luego...:´(


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

Interdin va sin problemas desde las 8am. Es lo que tiene ser pobre 

El futuro del Ibex ya va 9.800 LOL!!!!!

Edit: SAN 9.20


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

Recordaaaaaaaaaaaad el 10-10-08
Recordaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad )


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Recordaaaaaaaaaaaad el 10-10-08
> Recordaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad )



Black Friday? :


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Recordaaaaaaaaaaaad el 10-10-08
> Recordaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad )



Vamos a comprobar muy pronto si esto es la famosa 4....

Yo paso de cerrar largos hasta asegurarnos.


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

Futuros ahora:


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

Ya han cruzado algunas operaciones.

Subida inicial de un 5% aprox


----------



## Dula (10 May 2010)

¿Y va a seguir con este subidón hasta el cierre?


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

BBVA un 16%...el SAN casi un 20% O_______O! por díosssss


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

Y el S&P subiendo 40 puntos, lo que hace en aproximadamente un mes hoy lo hace como gap de apertura...casi nada.

Y eso que es after-hours para los gringos.


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

enhorabuena lángaro por tus san, te estarás forrando macho


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

Menudo festival...

Como recuperemos los 10k esto puede ser el acabose.

Y no se le ven ganas de flojear...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> enhorabuena lángaro por tus san, te estarás forrando macho



Ahora mismo estaba pensando en él ^__^! Felicidades...

Tengo Mil Iberias (jaja) y aún no han abierto... que pasa aquí ¿?¿?


----------



## Blackbird (10 May 2010)

Antes los suicidos se producían cuando la bolsa bajaba mucho. Creo que la subido de hoy tambien va a causar alguno. Tiempos modernos.


----------



## DeepChu (10 May 2010)

Esto no se va a aguantar asi mucho mas tiempo, los que hayan entrado mas les vale ir soltando, que le van a sacar un 15% en cuestion de minutos xDDDDD, Hay que joderse con las reuniones de la eurozona xD


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

Telefonica un 7% y el Ibex mas del 9%


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

Bueno, ya hemos visto máximos... enhorabuena a los largos!!!! )

PD: En el recuento de ondas no podíamos superar los mínimos de febrero... 9916, y nos hemos quedado en 9902... uffffff

Edito: OWNED!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Esto no se va a aguantar asi mucho mas tiempo, los que hayan entrado mas les vale ir soltando, que le van a sacar un 15% en cuestion de minutos xDDDDD, Hay que joderse con las reuniones de la eurozona xD



Ese era uno de los objetivos... matar a los cortos. Ahora se lo pensarán dos veces antes de volver a Europa.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Vayan abriendo cortos... 


y ya me contarán... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

Joder lo que van a terminar pillando


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ahora mismo estaba pensando en él ^__^! Felicidades...
> 
> Tengo Mil Iberias (jaja) y aún no han abierto... que pasa aquí ¿?¿?



que están volando aún, jiji, cuidado con las cenizas del volcán...


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Antes los suicidos se producían cuando la bolsa bajaba mucho. Creo que la subido de hoy tambien va a causar alguno. Tiempos modernos.



En 1929 también existían los cortos y hubo quien se forró con ellos.


----------



## spheratu (10 May 2010)

LCASC una pregunta,como queda ahora el recuento de ondas?


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

Para el que busque objetivo... Derechos del banco de Valencia. Mi indicador (xD) no ha errado en esta debacle, bueno más bien le importaba poco y no ha parado de comprar estos derechos...


----------



## Blackbird (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En 1929 también existían los cortos y hubo quien se forró con ellos.



Cuanta ignorancia que atesoro.


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En 1929 también existían los cortos y hubo quien se forró con ellos.



entre el movimiento de la semana pasada y este la gente con información se debe de haber hecho de oro macizo...


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> enhorabuena lángaro por tus san, te estarás forrando macho



ahora estoy nerviosoooooooooooo, no se que hacer, intento vender o mantengo??????????????


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahora estoy nerviosoooooooooooo, no se que hacer, intento vender o mantengo??????????????



Manten.... o vende y disfruta el dinero.


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahora estoy nerviosoooooooooooo, no se que hacer, intento vender o mantengo??????????????



yo vendería, o almenos pondría un stop muy arriba. Si se ejecuta que te quiten lo bailao


----------



## jlmagic (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahora estoy nerviosoooooooooooo, no se que hacer, intento vender o mantengo??????????????



Por lo que veo aun aun no negocia Santander. Esta al 14,99%, asi que deduzco que aun estan en subasta, con el margen ampliado al 15%. Es asi?

edito. acaban de ampliar el margen al 20%, pero aun no negocia.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

A mí me da que hasta los 10.300 está subida podría seguir... me daba vergüenza postearlo este finde, pero yo veía los 9.800-10.300.

El ibex ya sube más de un 10%. La cotización se mueve en dos dígitos, pero hoy las bolsas no cierran.


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

Primera parada IBEX 10.000-10.080


----------



## Wbuffete (10 May 2010)

Menos mal que cerré casi todo el viernes
Lo poco que dejé se ha volatilizado.
No creo que el subidón dure mucho.
S2


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Bueno, ya hemos visto máximos... enhorabuena a los largos!!!! )
> 
> PD: En el recuento de ondas no podíamos superar los mínimos de febrero... 9916, y nos hemos quedado en 9902... uffffff
> 
> Edito: OWNED!



Tu ganas.

Cerrados largos y corto (con turbos) en 9950.

Vamos a cerrar el gap!!


----------



## Cui Bono (10 May 2010)

¿Andestá el del nuke? Que se pase a saludar.


----------



## credulo (10 May 2010)

Compra, compra que está barato 

Yo intentaría vender. Con la volatilidad que hay un stop protege beneficios se lo salta en un pis-pas


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

Por ahora no supera la clavicular del HCH que había sobre los 9.900 (y que nos mandaba a los 8.500).

Pues mientras lo escribía, lo ha hecho. Se alcanzan los 10.000.


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2010)

Cuidado que aunque hoy no se acabe en rojo, podemos bajar bastante cuando se calmen los ánimos y comiencen haber realizaciones, el problema de las elecciones alemanas y británicas aun esta en el aire y del plan no ha concretado nada, consejo que no me cuesta nada ya que yo no juego a la bolsa, no os pongáis largos durante mucho rato e ir subiendo los SL para que no os coja la corrección desprevenidos, que aunque no se de hoy, puede pasar cualquier cosa.


----------



## DeepChu (10 May 2010)

Como que no podiamos llegar a los 9916? xD

9.923,80 9,70% 877,70 

Y esto que es? xDDD


----------



## Blackbird (10 May 2010)

Se desconoce el paradero de Santiago Niño Becerra. Se especula que ha abandonado el pais, o que se ha suicidado.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Manten.... o vende y disfruta el dinero.



Esta tarde vas a tener fiesta en tu banco griego xD

Hoy es un magnífico día... me han dado dos buenas noticias de trabajo, vamos a continuar una obra que dejamos parada con garantías de cobro y tenemos otra bastante buenecita... xD lo malo es que me alejo de la oficina jajaja


----------



## @@strom (10 May 2010)

indenaiks dijo:


> ¿Andestá el del nuke? Que se pase a saludar.



))) Muy bueno.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (10 May 2010)

Atención a lo que comenta Antiparras a Caronte sobre la rueda de prensa de ayer del Ecofin prevista para las 18 00 h.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-hoy-9-mayo-18-00h-aprox-113.html#post2762723


> No os lo váis a creer, que pesadilla he tenido.
> 
> Alguien abría un hilo con más de 100 páginas casi 100.000 visitas y no había pasado nada.....porque....¿no ha pasado nada, verdad?.



¿Rueda de prensa?
tenías que haber esperado un poco, por que si la hubo!!!

Y ya sabemos por que se retrasó tanto, los menistros estaban telefoneando a sus brokers para que les metiesen unas ordenes de compra en subasta de apertura. 

ienso:

...supongo que casos como estos nunca son investigados por las CNMVs y cía....


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ahora estoy nerviosoooooooooooo, no se que hacer, intento vender o mantengo??????????????



VENDE, now!


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

1000 puntos de subida en el ibex, madre mía...


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> VENDE, now!



stop proffit en 9.04


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

deepchu dijo:


> como que no podiamos llegar a los 9916? Xd
> 
> 9.923,80 9,70% 877,70
> 
> y esto que es? Xddd



pues yo veo 10.020....:d


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

¿Habéis leído lo de los Derechos del banco de valencia?

Como esto, está corriendo tanto... fijo que es buen negocio.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

Pop, san, bbva +20% 

omg!!!!!


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

El euro está por encima de 1,303 y con fuerza


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

hl VENDIÓ SUS LARGOS DEL san??


----------



## xavigomis (10 May 2010)

Blackbird dijo:


> Se desconoce el paradero de Santiago Niño Becerra. Se especula que ha abandonado el pais, o que se ha suicidado.




JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA


Q Bueno, la de oportunistas que desaparecerán tal y como aparecieron...
:XX:


----------



## credulo (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> stop proffit en 9.04



Espero que no baje un 30% en 2 minutos y el stop te lo comas. :: :: ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> hl VENDIÓ SUS LARGOS DEL san??



Sí, el viernes...... no se nota? ::


----------



## Blackbird (10 May 2010)

> ¿Game over, burbujistas?



Frase mítica, los veteranos la recordaran. Es hoy el fin de una etapa?


----------



## España1 (10 May 2010)

Que hilo más activo hoy, me pierdo argo?


----------



## España1 (10 May 2010)

Yo dí orden el sabado de comprar San por debajo de 8 euros, fecha tope hoy y me parece q va a ser que no.

Buaaa, tristeza botinera mañanera.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Sí, el viernes...... no se nota? ::



jajajaa casi me ahogo de la risa... qué cabrón!!!!


----------



## ralph (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pop, san, bbva +20%
> 
> omg!!!!!





Y un montón de valores en negativo (!?)


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

ETFs 

Euronext dice que suspende la cotización


----------



## DeepChu (10 May 2010)

Y fiesta xD. El Ibex se estabiliza en 10.000. Ni una leve caida de un 1 o un 2% hacia abajo. ¿Esta tomando impulso para los 10.500 o q? xD


----------



## Blackbird (10 May 2010)

España1 dijo:


> Que hilo más activo hoy, me pierdo argo?



N'a. El dragon Kan, que parece que ahora sube.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

OHL en 22 euros...... Están provocando para cortos!!!!!!


----------



## ralph (10 May 2010)

el diferencial con el bono alemán ha caído un 32% hasta los 111 puntos


----------



## luckybastardo (10 May 2010)

me recomendais algun simulador de trading para enterarme de como ir operando?

El oro bajando el doble que las subidas de la plazas europeas


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

Recordad que la bolsa de Grecia subía mucho más en los rebotes, lo cual, dicho sea de paso, no compensaba para nada las espectaculares bajadas que padecía mientras los otros índices recortaban un poco. En el caso del IBEX es prácticamente lo mismo. Nada ha cambiado.

Si antes uno pensaba que en los próximos meses tendríamos guano, ahora debería pensar exactamente lo mismo.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

Mmmm.. Que lindo para tumbar tumbar al Popular y al Santander. Hoy los Hedge se hacen de oro y el IBEX termina sólo un 2% arriba. Mi apuesta.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

yupiiiiiiiiiii, fuera del San:
compra 8.182, venta 9.04.
me conformo


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

:: Alguno se está forrando pero bien :


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2010)

Mercado libre lo llaman.


----------



## Monsterspeculator (10 May 2010)

Ibex35 +10%






aleph dijo:


> salid de mercado, se acerca una nuke.
> 
> Suerte






aleph dijo:


> naves no lo sé, pero 20 millones de pillados sí.
> 
> Tú mismo y tu mecanismo...






aleph dijo:


> a ver, despacito y con buena letra, para que todo el mundo lo entienda.
> 
> Desde primera hora están todos los leones deshaciendo posiciones, ni cortos ni largos, de perfil. Conclusión: Se espera volatilidad brutal, entonces, si alguien quiere jugársela donde ni estos se atreven, adelante.
> 
> ...





aleph dijo:


> ojo que está todo el mundo en espera de los chivatazos del eurogrupo, puede haber nitrato de chile a toneladas, o dejarlo para lunes.
> 
> Momento crítico





aleph dijo:


> ya sabes que no suelo entrar a estas horas y menos en este hilo, si lo hago es por algo. Ahora mismo tenemos un "síndrome lehman" en fase aguda y mitad de los que están dentro ni se enteran.
> 
> 
> Entrar ahora no es de valientes, es de suicidas.





aleph dijo:


> confirmado, pánico, están soltando todo. Lo del eurogrupo ha salido rana.
> 
> La cagamos.





aleph dijo:


> el bunker....la barbacoa no te vale para protegerte.





aleph dijo:


> que va, misterio, que sigan comprando, se van a acordar toda su p.... Vida.
> 
> La avaricia rompe el saco. Dales de todo, fondos, acciones, preferentes y hasta caña y aceitunas.
> 
> Genios, somos todos unos genios.





aleph dijo:


> han picado el anzuelo, serán pardillos. Les financiamos el cierre de posición, esto es patético.
> 
> Nos merecemos lo que nos pase. Hay que ser burros.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> OHL en 22 euros...... Están provocando para cortos!!!!!!



Tu primero que me da cosa...


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

luckybastardo dijo:


> me recomendais algun simulador de trading para enterarme de como ir operando?
> 
> El oro bajando el doble que las subidas de la plazas europeas



cuando operaba con bankinter había posibilidad de tener "cartera simulada" 
para practicar, aunque tendrás que tener cuenta allí supongo.


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

San ha perdido el 9


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ETFs
> 
> Euronext dice que suspende la cotización



pues yo acabo de comprar unos ETF inversos::::?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

Corto en Ibex... venga chicos que se acaban... )


----------



## Freeman (10 May 2010)

Menuda fiesta teneis montada hoy eh? 







Esto muy normal no es, no :8:?


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pues yo acabo de comprar unos ETF inversos::::?



Dar consejos, no suele ser bueno. Pero úsalos solo para el intradía.

Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

ya le puesto orden de venta.
no sé muy bien como funcionan, por eso estoy investigando.....


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

AAAAAAAAA VENDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEr


----------



## Freeman (10 May 2010)

Acaban de romper el 10.000 ahora mismo, *+10.88%*:8:


----------



## traficante (10 May 2010)

Simulador de Bolsa : juego La Bolsa Virtual - Aprende a invertir

para el forero que quiere practicar


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

Freeman dijo:


> Acaban de romper el 10.000 ahora mismo, *+10.88%*:8:



O tu broker no te da tiempo real o tu conexión a internet es muy lenta... 8:

Estamos en 995x-996x ahora mismo...


----------



## Efren (10 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en Ibex... venga chicos que se acaban... )



Yo también me he puesto corto aunque sea con poca carga, que si hay un owned no duela mucho :ouch:


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Corto en Ibex... venga chicos que se acaban... )



Alguna vez me ha parecido leer que en ocasiones las ondas se solapan un poquitín. ¿Podría ser el caso?


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> entre el movimiento de la semana pasada y este la gente con información se debe de haber hecho de oro macizo...



Has dado en la diana, macho.

Entre el viernes y hoy, dos días de los que hay muy pocos en el año.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (10 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Recordad que la bolsa de Grecia subía mucho más en los rebotes, lo cual, dicho sea de paso, no compensaba para nada las espectaculares bajadas que padecía mientras los otros índices recortaban un poco. En el caso del IBEX es prácticamente lo mismo. Nada ha cambiado.
> 
> Si antes uno pensaba que en los próximos meses tendríamos guano, ahora debería pensar exactamente lo mismo.



Efectivamente... (lo cual no quiere decir que la gente que sabe jugar en este casino no vaya a sacarse unos buenos duros con estos movimientos...)


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

BCE 

Rumores de que ya estaría comprando deuda


----------



## Pepe Broz (10 May 2010)

El ibex sufre un ataque organizado especulador!!!!

Se habla de cierres bursátiles? Alguna queja política?


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 May 2010)

Llevaba esperando agazapado para entrar durante esta correción, acabo de entrar con 10k al FTSE250, largo plazo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Alguna vez me ha parecido leer que en ocasiones las ondas se solapan un poquitín. ¿Podría ser el caso?



Tendremos que creer en eso... jajajaja esto es un rebote como el de post-lehman... mirad octubre-noviembre 2008, uno de los mayores rebotes de la historia... jajajaja poneos largos!!!! ::


----------



## Dula (10 May 2010)

Va a volver a caer.


----------



## jmoraf (10 May 2010)

+ 10%.. suelo ir largo pero con tanta volatilidad ya me da yuyu


----------



## @@strom (10 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Tendremos que creer en eso... jajajaja esto es un rebote como el de post-lehman... mirad octubre-noviembre 2008, uno de los mayores rebotes de la historia... jajajaja poneos largos!!!! ::



2 y 4 se habrian solapado ya , a no ser que está fuera una 2 de grado menor::.


----------



## Stuyvesant (10 May 2010)

Menudo Show


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tu primero que me da cosa...



Pues ya va por 21 hoyja!

Me escama que los cortos han pasado de *disponibilidad reducida* en 22 a *disponibles* en 21 ienso:

Me da que aún falta un spike en este rebote antes de caer.


----------



## chollero (10 May 2010)

pepon hoy saca el sello


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

el Ibex tuvo la mayor subida de su historia tras dispararse un 10,65% y recuperar los 9.955,7 puntos el 13 de octubre de 2008.

¿No estaremos viviendo el día de la marmota?


----------



## pixuns (10 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ibex35 +10%



La mitad de esas cias fueron el viernes, acertó y luego vino el fin de semana, vaya oportunismo... :ouch:


----------



## RNSX (10 May 2010)

Bueno, que opinais, ha subido ya bastante? es momento de ponerse corto a medio plazo?


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> Bueno, que opinais, ha subido ya bastante? es momento de ponerse corto a medio plazo?



Mi opinión es que sí. Ahora el San está en unos +19% (no lo veo en directo). Apuesto a que no cierra por encima del 14%.


----------



## chameleon (10 May 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> Bueno, que opinais, ha subido ya bastante? es momento de ponerse corto a medio plazo?



espera al spike, la maniobra para joder a los cortos es:

1) comprar brutalmente en preapertura
2) los cortistas asustados ordenan comprar a diestro y siniestro
3) comprar sin parar, saltar stops, saltar directrices, medias etc
4) dejar caer un poco para que haya nuevos cortos, vender para recuperar liquidez
5) una vez abajo, seguir comprando, ayudados por los cortos pillados en segunda ronda

puede llegar a 10500 esta semana...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 May 2010)

He dejado la cuenta corriente seca, jojojojo con unas £72 o así.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

La volatilidad es brutal. Como hagan un amago de caidita muchas gacelillas van a salir con la bandera de japón en el cuerpo.


----------



## Chamuca (10 May 2010)

¡ Qué mala suerte !

Siempre me pilla a trasmano y sin un céntimo.:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

FUTURES
VALUE	CHANGE	% CHANGE
Dow	10,675.00	340.00	3.29
S&P 500	1,152.20	45.20	4.08
NASDAQ 100	1,924.50	76.00	4.11


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ibex35 +10%



A toro pasado no vale hamijo... :no:


Yo me alegro de que saliera bien la reunión... lo de ir en gallumbos por la calle como que no me mola... 


Por cierto... la fiesta no ha terminado...







Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Maximos del día +11,25%

Han cambiado las reglas del juego con los 750k millions así que no os flipéis mucho con los cortos...


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

Bueno, saltó el stop de los cortos. Otra vez será.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Acabo de descubrir la identidad de tonuel:

Bloomberg News


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

Monsterspeculator dijo:


> Ibex35 +10%



Hay que reconocer que Aleph acertó en que no eran momentos para operar por el aumento de la volatilidad y desde ese punto de vista es de agradecer porque momentos así suelen acabar con la cartera de más de uno.

Por contra, sus comentarios reflejaban una tendencia a la continuación de las caídas, cuando lo que hemos podido comprobar hoy es que los meneos del jueves y viernes de las manos fuertes lo que estaban haciendo era sacudiendo el árbol para que se soltaran los pocos largos que quedaban aún.

Con la capitulación del viernes se ha semabrado esta vuelta del mercado.

Por cierto que en el Ibex no he visto apenas gap, no llega a 20 pipos, con lo que los cortos en el Futibex han podido salir sin demasiadas pérdidas.

Otra cosa será los futuros sobre determinadas acciones que han abierto después de subastas de volatilidad, ahí si que las pérdidas de los cortos pueden ser monumentales. Y posiblemente hoy lo mantengan ahí arriba y no halla apenas retroceso para forzar al máximo a que cerren los cortos.

Saludos


----------



## RNSX (10 May 2010)

abiertos cortos, bbva y popular


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

Suerte hamijo!


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Por cierto que en el Ibex no he visto apenas gap, no llega a 20 pipos, con lo que los cortos en el Futibex han podido salir sin demasiadas pérdidas.
> 
> Otra cosa será los futuros sobre determinadas acciones que han abierto después de subastas de volatilidad, ahí si que las pérdidas de los cortos pueden ser monumentales. Y posiblemente hoy lo mantengan ahí arriba y no halla apenas retroceso para forzar al máximo a que cerren los cortos.
> 
> Saludos



en el contado no ha habido gap pero sí en el futuro, han abierto 500 puntos arriba directamente, aunque el contado continuaba en 9000


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2010)

Imagino que este fondo de 750.000 millones de euros será sometido a referendum en los países firmantes ¿no? Por eso de la democracia y tal...


----------



## Gamu (10 May 2010)

Los alemanes han aceptado la solución inflacionista. Rescates medidos en billones de euros y el BCE monetizando deuda pública.

Está claro que la industria pesada Alemana se va a tomar por culo en el medio-largo plazo, y que nos esperan subidas de tipos de interés no tardando demasiado. 

En ese escenario, todos los ahorradores están jodidos... da rabia que le salven el culo a los ladrilleros de esa manera.

En relacion a las bolsas, este movimiento beneficia mucho a las bolsas de los pigs que padecen hipertrofia del sector financiero, y perjudica a las centroeuropeas donde las empresas productivas que en el medio plazo van a tener que asumir costes financieros muchisimo más elevados. 

La bolsa, ese gran casino donde los que saben por donde van los tiros se forran. No me extrañaría que los alemanes hayan aceptado el acuerdo despues de "ponerse moraos" de comprar acciones la semana pasada. El sector financiero aleman ya se ha cobrado el rescate. Lo malo es que la industria alemana (que es la industria europea) pagará los platos rotos... al final la zona euro se convertirá en una nueva zona dolar, con déficits comerciales permanentes. 

Ya no hay ni un solo refugio en el mundo para el ahorrador que no quiere especular, todos inflacionan. Es todo un owned al burbujismo.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

La verdad es que si te gusta la bolsa, estos días son impagables... )


----------



## random8429 (10 May 2010)

Espero que ninguno hayáis dejado cortos abiertos el viernes


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Maximos del día +11,25%
> 
> Han cambiado las reglas del juego con los 750k millions así que no os flipéis mucho con los cortos...



LUCA, vuelve, joder

El otro día con los yankis perdiendo un 8% fuiste a por provisiones y hoy por un +8% liquidas los latunes a precio de saldo. Así empezó Hannibal...

Ahora en serio, tú que controlas del tema, ¿los 750k de dónde salen? ¿deuda?


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Imagino que este fondo de 750.000 millones de euros será sometido a referendum en los países firmantes ¿no? Por eso de la democracia y tal...




Refequé? Esto lo votan ZP y Rajoy en el parlamento quedándose cada uno su comisión por supuesto.

¿Eres nuevo en Hispanistán? ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora en serio, tú que controlas del tema, ¿los 750k de dónde salen? ¿deuda?



Adivina: Hewlett Packard anuncia contrato millonario con el BCE ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> LUCA, vuelve, joder
> 
> El otro día con los yankis perdiendo un 8% fuiste a por provisiones y hoy por un +8% liquidas los latunes a precio de saldo. Así empezó Hannibal...
> 
> Ahora en serio, tú que controlas del tema, ¿los 750k de dónde salen? ¿deuda?



Jajaja

Llevo 10k acciones de un banco griego, vendí un día antes del "meltdown" las NVAX (y menos mal)

El dinero sale de la impresora.


----------



## Halfredico (10 May 2010)

Definitivamente el mundo bursatil esta lleno de idiotas integrales.


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> espera al spike, la maniobra para joder a los cortos es:
> 
> 1) comprar brutalmente en preapertura
> 2) los cortistas asustados ordenan comprar a diestro y siniestro
> ...



Lo has expuesto muy bien, el que se ponga corto tiene que andar con mucho ojo, porque lo lógico es que después del subidón inicial, lo tengan toda la sesión medio lateral, quizás haciendo mínimo en 9800, y cuando abran los usanos pegarle otro tirón bueno hasta los 10200-10300.


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Refequé? Esto lo votan ZP y Rajoy en el parlamento quedándose cada uno su comisión por supuesto.
> 
> ¿Eres nuevo en Hispanistán? ienso:




Creía que con eso de "por eso de la democracia y tal" quedaba claro que era en tono cínico. Hacen con nosotros (y nuestro dinero) lo que les sale de los cojones.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Chavales... voy a poner la pasta en renta fija corporativa...


especulando con la deuda hasta nuevo aviso... 

Saludos


----------



## chameleon (10 May 2010)

¿qué ha dicho cava esta mañana?


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> en el contado no ha habido gap pero sí en el futuro, han abierto 500 puntos arriba directamente, aunque el contado continuaba en 9000



Gracias, no tengo tiempo real de futuros.

Pues entonces no entiendo cómo el contado no me da gap, si el futibex y los pesos pesados han abierto todos con gap históricos.

Algo se me escapa.


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Gracias, no tengo tiempo real de futuros.
> 
> Pues entonces no entiendo cómo el contado no me da gap, si el futibex y los pesos pesados han abierto todos con gap históricos.
> 
> Algo se me escapa.



es que a primera hora había un ansia tal de compra que no había bastante papel y andaban casi todos los valores en subasta. Han ido abriendo poco a poco y con ello se ha ido reflejando la subida en el contado, aunque ha sido un poco raro...no se, que lo aclare mejor alguno de los expertos del foro


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿qué ha dicho cava esta mañana?



¿en qué medio?


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## opinador (10 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Imagino que este fondo de 750.000 millones de euros será sometido a referendum en los países firmantes ¿no? Por eso de la democracia y tal...



Sí, se va a hacer exactamente igual que se hizo con el fondo de rescate a la banca.


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ¿qué ha dicho cava esta mañana?



Ahora que lo dices, aquí en Burbuja colgaron un video el viernes donde Cava defendía que *habíamos hecho mínimos*:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2755759-post204.html

Así que de momento ha acertado de lleno. Bolinches, que también aparece en el video, auguraba más caídas.


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Adivina: Hewlett Packard anuncia contrato millonario con el BCE ::





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jajaja
> 
> Llevo 10k acciones de un banco griego, vendí un día antes del "meltdown" las NVAX (y menos mal)
> 
> El dinero sale de la impresora.



Ya, pero es que, si fuera tan fácil, ¿por qué no lo han hecho antes?

Yo lo veo un poco como más de lo mismo, pero esta vez en serio. Si hasta ahora no ha funcionado, no veo por qué ahora resulte en un efecto distinto. 

Si lo entiendo bien, la idea es prestar/usar ese dinero para estabilizar a los PIGS mientras se produce un ajuste drástico en su economía para que puedan tirar con un gasto público mucho menor y, lo más importante, para orientar su economía a devolver la enorme deuda que poseen.

Tanto si funciona como si no, tal y como lo veo yo, hasta dentro de mucho tiempo la cosa seguirá igual porque las vías de financiación continuarán cerradas a la espera del desenlace de esta particular apuesta. El grifo no se abrirá mientras exista riesgo de que pete todo ¿o no?


----------



## Paisaje (10 May 2010)

+1.022,50 ---> +11,30% :: :8:

Esto es histórico, ¿no?


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

Cuidadín con las aperturas sin "ton ni són", puesto que lo más normal es ir perdiendo sin darse cuenta.

Yo esperaría a mañana o pasado mañana, para tomar una decisión clara.
Personalmente estoy en liquidez.

El enfermo está muy malito, y no aciertan con el medicamento.


----------



## Freeman (10 May 2010)

Paisaje dijo:


> +1.022,50 ---> +11,30% :: :8:
> 
> Esto es histórico, ¿no?



Mas bien histérico, _mirusté _::


----------



## srlorente (10 May 2010)

fiestaaaaaaaa! fiestaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Ya, pero es que, si fuera tan fácil, ¿por qué no lo han hecho antes?
> 
> Yo lo veo un poco como más de lo mismo, pero esta vez en serio. Si hasta ahora no ha funcionado, no veo por qué ahora resulte en un efecto distinto.
> 
> ...





NO.

El tema es salvar a los bancos de los PIGS y a los estados, nada más.

¿Porqué? porque tienen que pagar sus deudas,

¿Cómo les ayudamos? Creando Inflación

Bajamos el tipo de cambio, creamos inflación, y así exportamos más y estos pigs pagan sin quebrar.

Ya está.


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

Pues en mi opinión durante todo este mes de mayo seguiremos cayendo y aun no hemos visto ningún suelo, lo que ocurra hoy es una cosa, pero lo que va a seguir sucediendo en el futuro va a ser peor.

Y en mi opinión ya iba siendo hora que apoyarán un poco al euro, que se estaba cayendo por la barranquilla desde principios de año, los gringos ayudaron a sus bancos con 700 B$ y aquí ¿que?

Creo que esta tarde los gringos nos van a devolver a la realidad.


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

Joder estan locos??? me voy alas 9 con 460 arriba y vuelvo dos horas despues y veo 1020 arriba...

Menuda locura.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

Ahí viene el segundo empujón de la subida....... preparando cortos en breve.


----------



## LUCHADOR (10 May 2010)

Como habra NY y no se fíe del BCE, ésto pega un bajonazo igual que ha subido, existe la posibilidad de que los especuladores y los yanquis se pongan de acuerdo y machaquen los mercados europeos, sino al tiempo, hoy pueda subir bajar la bolsa hasta un 15 % de movimientos, ahora si le llega el turno a los especuladores, el mercado americano puede pensar que la situación está peor que lo que se cree y hacen hundir la bolsa, tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## Deudor (10 May 2010)

Paisaje dijo:


> +1.022,50 ---> +11,30% :: :8:
> 
> Esto es histórico, ¿no?



Más histórico me está pareciendo lo del Eurostoxx


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Buenos días.

Lo evidente se ha hecho realidad, enhorabuena a los inversores previsores.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues en mi opinión durante todo este mes de mayo seguiremos cayendo y aun no hemos visto ningún suelo, lo que ocurra hoy es una cosa, pero lo que va a seguir sucediendo en el futuro va a ser peor.
> 
> Y en mi opinión ya iba siendo hora que apoyarán un poco al euro, que se estaba cayendo por la barranquilla desde principios de año, los gringos ayudaron a sus bancos con 700 B$ y aquí ¿que?
> 
> Creo que esta tarde los gringos nos van a devolver a la realidad.



Mulder no seas aguafiestas... 


una de bravas... :Baile:



Saludos


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

No se que haran pero es una locura lo que esta subiendo, no me parece ni normal...


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> No se que haran pero es una locura lo que esta subiendo, no me parece ni normal...




El "ANSIA" nunca es buena. 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo evidente se ha hecho realidad, enhorabuena a los inversores previsores.



Hola DP cómo llevas tu cartera? yo vendí NVAX un día antes del broker manos de polla...

Quiero comprar unas DYN y DPTR creo que hoy van a subir mucho.


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

DPTR, tiene de nuevo recorrido hasta los 1.6x 

DYN

Las energeticas, con la caída del precio del petroleo, las veo laterales, pero... con el rally de esta semana, recuperará los 1.4x

Mis NVAX las llevo en cartera, el CORE sin vender... luego tengo mi parte para trading, como sabe.

CYCC ahí están... en el jardín. 

XD


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

Deudor dijo:


> Más histórico me está pareciendo lo del Eurostoxx



Al hilo de eso, Cárpatos:

La apertura de hoy es la segunda más fuerte desde nada menos que noviembre de 1987.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Cava es un crack... :Aplauso:


Saludos )


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> NO.
> 
> El tema es salvar a los bancos de los PIGS y a los estados, nada más.
> 
> ...



El concepto lo tengo claro y, sinceramente, tenía la esperanza de que esta no fuera la solución en Europa. Aún así, sigo pensando que no será tan fácil como eso. Llámame ingenuo, pero antes de dar por sentado que todo es tan simple como sentarse a esperar que nos ahoguen los billetitos recién imprimidos, prefiero ver qué criterio se usa para administrar los chutes de préstamo y cuales son sus efectos. Luego, si la cosa va como dices, no tendré más remedio que reconocer con tristeza que han tirado por la vía fácil y que encima les ha salido la mar de bien.

En cualquier caso, a meses vista esto no cambia nada, creo yo.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

¿son esta semana los vencimientos?


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

No hay el menor indicio de inflación... no la flipeis pepitorros... jajaja... )



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

Pues sí, Sres. 

Aquí tenemos a los expertos que dieron con la solución a la crisis antes que nadie, y que no me cabe ninguna duda, están detrás de la decisión del ecofin.

Andy & Lucas contra Pedro Solbes | elmundo.es


----------



## Mendrugo (10 May 2010)

.......si es que..... es para daros.....:

Esto dije el viernes:






Mendrugo dijo:


> IBEX 35:
> 
> Parece, de momento, funcionar el canal, y la zona 9500/9200


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Los 1.32 son una resistencia muy fuerte para el EURO... al menos para hoy... jijijij!!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¿son esta semana los vencimientos?



No, el día 21 de mayo...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> .......si es que..... es para daros.....:
> 
> Esto dije el viernes:



Entonces, como te mantienes en liquidez...? :ienso:


----------



## atman (10 May 2010)

A ver... quien era el que estaba preocupado porque el viernes se había quedado largo??


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

jajaja... me parto la caja con los de la inflación... jajaja... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

Joder, estos van a por los 10100 macho...


----------



## y que hago??? (10 May 2010)

LUCHADOR dijo:


> Como habra NY y no se fíe del BCE, ésto pega un bajonazo igual que ha subido, existe la posibilidad de que los especuladores y los yanquis se pongan de acuerdo y machaquen los mercados europeos, sino al tiempo, hoy pueda subir bajar la bolsa hasta un 15 % de movimientos, ahora si le llega el turno a los especuladores, el mercado americano puede pensar que la situación está peor que lo que se cree y hacen hundir la bolsa, tiempo al tiempo.



aaaaaa mis hojos!!!!!!


----------



## DeepChu (10 May 2010)

*Ibex*

No va a aguantar toda la sesion a este ritmo ni de casualidad amos xD. Bastante hara si cierra un 5 o 6% por encima, que luego se recogeran beneficios antes de terminar. Eso si, ya veremos si sigue el topico durante la semana o si se va cayendo poco a poco.

Yo me inclino por lo segundo, pero mientras habra q aprovechar xD


----------



## nemo4 (10 May 2010)

Jaja, el IBEX cada vez más chicharro---


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> jajaja... me parto la caja con los de la inflación... jajaja... :XX:



Inflación puede que la haya o puede que no, pero lo que está claro es que eso es lo que descuentan hoy las bolsas.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Botitas, venga que te voy a echar unos larguitos para que no llores... jajaja... :XX:



Saludos ::


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Inflación puede que la haya o puede que no, pero lo que está claro es que eso es lo que descuentan hoy las bolsas.



Me parece a mi que no... :no:


dinerito para tapar pufos... simple y llanamente... 8:

Saludos 8:


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

contado: 10.161,70 12,33% 1.115,60 
10/05/10 11:31:50 
esto ya da vértigo...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Botitas, venga que te voy a echar unos larguitos para que no llores... jajaja... :XX:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos ::




Meterle un largo al SAN ahora es de gacela total... :cook:


----------



## Indiosingracia (10 May 2010)

En todo este puzzle hay una pieza que no me encaja. A ver si alguien me responde:

¿Por qué sube el euro? ¿Cómo se descuenta la inflación y la subida de la moneda a la vez?

Pd: perdón por el offtopic


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> contado: 10.161,70 12,33% 1.115,60
> 10/05/10 11:31:50
> esto ya da vértigo...



Los que se han quedado cortos el viernes son mas de lo que se pensaba y están cerrando posis a tutiplen..


----------



## chudire (10 May 2010)

Ahhh...
otra vez más el fresco aire de la liquidez. Que rabia da perderse estas subidas tan bestias. Hoy me siento un poco más gacelilla. A ver como acaba el día...


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

Hasta donde puede subir el ibex?????????


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Hasta donde puede subir el ibex?????????



Hasta el infinito y mas allá. Eso sí, si un día baja el 12% en 3 horas, automáticamente cierran las bolsas..


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Hasta el infinito y mas allá. Eso sí, si un día baja el 12% en 3 horas, automáticamente cierran las bolsas..



Ahi, ahi me has dado. Cuan gracia me hace, podemos subir lo que sea pero no bajar lo que sea.


----------



## traficante (10 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Meterle un largo al SAN ahora es de gacela total... :cook:



Ouch...::
por suerte mis pinitos en bolsa son virtuales


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Hasta donde puede subir el ibex?????????




Hasta los 11500-12000... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Hasta donde puede subir el ibex?????????



They died with their BOOTS on.


Puede irse mañana, pasado o pasado mañana hasta 10.500 (YO NO SOY TAN EXACTO COMO LAS COSAS A SU CAUCE, LO DIGO EN NÚMEROS REDONDOS). Ese será un nivel a controlar. A ver si sigue para arriba o se da la vuelta.

Y me baso en lo que pasó en octubre de 2008.

En concreto en los días posteriores al 13 de octubre (mayor subida del Ibex en un día de toda la historia).

¿Qué tal te va con SAN? ¿Te lo crees? Jajaja.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Hasta donde puede subir el ibex?????????



Puntos importantes:
fibo50% de toda la bajada desde el 14 de abril: 10246
fibo61,8% de idem: 10558

Saludos...


----------



## Starkiller (10 May 2010)

Indiosingracia dijo:


> En todo este puzzle hay una pieza que no me encaja. A ver si alguien me responde:
> 
> ¿Por qué sube el euro? ¿Cómo se descuenta la inflación y la subida de la moneda a la vez?
> 
> Pd: perdón por el offtopic



Todo este plan solo son intenciones. Pero sin materializar.

Su objetivo (De momento, conseguido) era proteger a las bolsas, el Lunes, contra la pérdida de poder de merkel.

Los mercados de divisas, de carácter muy diferente, disparan el Euro porque saben que, con Merkel medio fuera de combate, es de esperar que los planes inflacionarios no salgan adelante: que merkel pierda mayoría absoluta hace prever deflación Europea.

Yo dudo mucho que se materialice el plan. Se harán tres cosas, a unos volúmenes insignificantes, y a otra cosa mariposa.


----------



## Alpairo (10 May 2010)

No se, de verdad yo no de bolsa no entiendo, consideré que los títulos estaban baratos, no tanto como la crisis lehmann, pero si muy baratos por Grecia, el no rescate y otros factores de acojone general, hedge funds especulando a la baja y fomentando el miedo, y para ponerle un poco de sal ¨¨el error informatico¨ de USA, me dije que carajo...vamos a comprar Popular a 4.34, total, si baja mucho más y las cosas se ponen muy muy jodidas.... la pasta, que ahora mismo la tengo en el banco muerta de risa, si la pìerdo con esa operación va a ser la menor de mis preocupaciones y eso hice, el viernes a primerísima hora compré con la idea no de un ganar dinero a corto plazo, sino a largo...un año o dos.

La pregunta para los que saben es...mantengo posiciones y me olvido hasta dentro de un año o dos...o vendo y hago caja.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Puntos importantes:
> fibo50% de toda la bajada desde el 14 de abril: 10246
> fibo61,8% de idem: 10558
> 
> Saludos...



¿Cómo ves el recuento ahora?

Aunque he salido ganando, a mi me han descolocado bastante la verdad...

Creo que lo mejor va a ser estar fuera hasta que se empiece a ver por dónde van los tiros. Esta volatilidad no augura subidas vertiginosas precisamente...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

Para TONUEL


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

Barroso: "Todo intento de debilitar la estabilidad del euro fracasará" - 10/05/10 - 2129325 - elEconomista.es

lo mismo se come un owned


----------



## Chamuca (10 May 2010)

La mercado bursatil tiene poco misterio:

Momentos antes de que suba, comprar.

Momentos antes de que baje, vender. 

¡ Y namás, Tomás !


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

Desde septiembre de 2009 el 2700 has estado parando todas las fugas bajistas del Stoxx, excepto en febrero de 2010 en que llegó a 2600, en marzo también ocurrió. En mi modesta opinión ese debería ser el tope de hoy, si lo pasa deberíamos subir más.

El tope máximo es 2787, si pasa de ahí ya nos ponemos definitivamente alcistas de nuevo, pero sigo dudándolo mucho.

Solo busco un sitio donde se podrían abrir cortos para mantenerlos una temporada larguita sin riesgo.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (10 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ahi, ahi me has dado. Cuan gracia me hace, podemos subir lo que sea pero no bajar lo que sea.



Es lo que se llama la "ley del trinque" (de trinquete y de "trincar")


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

Alpairo dijo:


> No se, de verdad yo no de bolsa no entiendo, consideré que los títulos estaban baratos, no tanto como la crisis lehmann, pero si muy baratos por Grecia, el no rescate y otros factores de acojone general, hedge funds especulando a la baja y fomentando el miedo, y para ponerle un poco de sal ¨¨el error informatico¨ de USA, me dije que carajo...vamos a comprar Popular a 4.34, total, si baja mucho más y las cosas se ponen muy muy jodidas.... la pasta, que ahora mismo la tengo en el banco muerta de risa, si la pìerdo con esa operación va a ser la menor de mis preocupaciones y eso hice, el viernes a primerísima hora compré con la idea no de un ganar dinero a corto plazo, sino a largo...un año o dos.
> 
> La pregunta para los que saben es...mantengo posiciones y me olvido hasta dentro de un año o dos...o vendo y hago caja.
> 
> Gracias a todos.



Enhorabuena por el acierto.

Tal y como está el día, yo mantenía con un stop por debajo del mínimo de hoy, creo que ha sido 4.816. El ajuste te lo dejo a tí, pero si corrigen hoy pueden lavar un poco por debajo de ese nivel.

Si no corrigen, habrá fiesta hasta el final y ya depende de tí que lo vendas al cierre y duermas a pierna suelta o que esperes a otro objetivo.


----------



## awai (10 May 2010)

Nadie se ha dado cuenta? los medios de comunicación son cómplices? Lo que está pasando de verdad es que han rescatado de la quiebra a España, Portugal y Grecia. Para no alarmar y crear revueltas sociales como en Grecia no se está diciendo nada.

En pocos días empezaran a salir las noticias del acuerdo al que ha llegado España para reducir deficit, reducción de pensiones, subida del Iva, subida brutal de impuestos gasolina tabaco y alcohol, reducción de funcionarios, lo irán sacando poco a poco para que no de la imagen de que es un rescate por quiebra en toda regla.

Zapatero lo consiguió, quebró Europa.


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

Ya empieza el baile:

La UE considera 'insuficiente' el nuevo ajuste de Zapatero | elmundo.es

La UE considera 'insuficiente' el nuevo ajuste de Zapatero
Actualizado lunes 10/05/2010 11:30
Carlos Segovia

Madrid.- Una mayoría del consejo de ministros de Finanzas de la Unión Europea (Ecofin) considera "insuficiente" el recorte presupuestario adicional para 2010 y 2011 anunciado el domingo por el Gobierno.

Según fuentes comunitarias de toda solvencia consultadas por ELMUNDO.es, el Ecofin estima que los 15.000 millones de euros de reducción adicional comunicados por la vicepresidenta segunda del Gobierno, Elena Salgado, es "de una ambición insuficiente" como para cumplir con el acuerdo alcanzado por el Eurogrupo el pasado viernes.

"Se espera que la ministra española presente un plan más riguroso el próximo día 18 en la próxima reunión del Ecofin", aseguran las citadas fuentes.

En la declaración final del consejo, emitida de madrugada, los ministros mostraron "fuerte apoyo" a que España y Portugal emprendan «medidas adicionales de ajuste», pero subrayaron que éstas deben ser «significativas».

El Ecofin anunció también que «la Comisión Europea evaluará el próximo mes de junio si estas medidas adicionales son adecuadas». La canciller alemana, Angela Merkel, y el presidente francés, Nicolas Sarkozy, respaldan la creación de un fondo europeo de rescate siempre que los estados miembros hagan «todos los esfuerzos necesarios» para sanear sus cuentas públicas internas.

Salgado informó el domingo a sus homólogos del Ecofin que el Gobierno acelerará su programa de estabilidad 2010-2013, de modo que el déficit de la Administración Central del Estado será recortado este año en un 0,5% adicional y, el próximo, en otro 1% con respecto al Producto Interior Bruto.

Ambos suman 15.000 millones de euros. El presidente del Gobierno tiene previsto detallar el próximo miércoles en el Congreso de los Diputados las partidas de gasto e inversión que serán recortadas para obtener ese resultado de ahorro. Fuentes gubernamentales descartan que el nuevo plan incluya subidas de impuestos adicionales o recortes de sueldo a los funcionarios.


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

awai dijo:


> Nadie se ha dado cuenta? los medios de comunicación son cómplices? Lo que está pasando de verdad es que han rescatado de la quiebra a España, Portugal y Grecia. Para no alarmar y crear revueltas sociales como en Grecia no se está diciendo nada.
> 
> En pocos días empezaran a salir las noticias del acuerdo al que ha llegado España para reducir deficit, reducción de pensiones, subida del Iva, subida brutal de impuestos gasolina tabaco y alcohol, reducción de funcionarios, lo irán sacando poco a poco para que no de la imagen de que es un rescate por quiebra en toda regla.
> 
> Zapatero lo consiguió, quebró Europa.



Y con más razón todavía cuando lo que ha dicho la MERKEL es que AGRADECE EL ESFUERZO a Portugal y España (literalmente).

Ahora nos toca ver, poco a poco, como tú dices EN QUÉ COSISTE ESE ESFUERZO

Pero se puede adivinar...


----------



## Claca (10 May 2010)

En esto pensaba yo este finde, de ahí que un 10.300 me cuadrase:







Podría dilatar hasta el punto propuesto por LCASC, que coinciden dos fibos.


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya empieza el baile:
> 
> La UE considera 'insuficiente' el nuevo ajuste de Zapatero | elmundo.es
> 
> ...



¿Descartado?

Eso suena a DECIDIDO


----------



## luckybastardo (10 May 2010)

es buen momento para pillar telefonica a medio plazo 1-2 años?
cuando paga dividendo?


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

Ese gap de apertura me huele a que lo van a cerrar en algún momento de la semana


----------



## The Replicant (10 May 2010)

alguien se debe estar forrando en estos momentos...

venga los "masters" del hilo, cantad...


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

luckybastardo dijo:


> es buen momento para pillar telefonica a medio plazo 1-2 años?
> cuando paga dividendo?



No, no es buen momento. Mañana se supone que paga dividendo


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

Buen momento para meterle cortos a las renovables. En el ecofin de la semana que viene la Salgado tiene que llevar mas recortes y las primas me dá que estarán en primera plana.


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 May 2010)

Reports say that German banks have begun buying government bonds,especially Greek,Spanish and Portuguese. No brainer really, up to 40% return on the bond,and the banks bailout the bond issue................ simples


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

ROVI -15% ... veo un buen momento para entrar...


----------



## Alvin Red (10 May 2010)

Algunos grandes inversores creo que han entendido que en la reunión se dio barra libre a la socialización de perdidas de los bancos, sobretodo los enpañales y los tiros van al reves.

Crowing out desde el BCE y los bancos centrales a los bancos por la monetarización de deuda soberana, monetarización que correra a cargo, en parte, de las divisas en dolares.



Carpatos dijo:


> Serenity markets
> 
> BCE
> *Vuelve a las operaciones de liquidez en dólares *el 11 de mayo y tendremos una a 84 días el 18.



No hay mejor motivo para sacarse un peso muerto como el dolar que una buena escusa como esta.

Edito; donde digo enpañales debe decir españoles


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

Como siga así, el euro pierde el 1,30 en un ratito


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

Que aplicados estais todos, asi me gusta jejejeje.

A ver como acaba el dia.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

1,30 bye bye


----------



## Deudor (10 May 2010)

Encefalograma plano.


----------



## Antiparras (10 May 2010)

Se está acabando la gasolina o se están guardando cartuchos para la apertura americana?


----------



## Durmiente (10 May 2010)

Como siga así la cosa, el EURO SE PONE EN NEGATIVO

Mucho ojo


----------



## BOYPER (10 May 2010)

Hola a todos!! 
Me recomendó un amigo esta página y os he estado leyendo unos dias y me he registrado. Sólo quería saludaros.. Buenas de nuevo.


----------



## RNSX (10 May 2010)

Espero que se haya acabado la gasolina, que no de ya para mas subidas o me frien


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Hola a todos!!
> Me recomendó un amigo esta página y os he estado leyendo unos dias y me he registrado. Sólo quería saludaros.. Buenas de nuevo.



Cambia de amigos..


----------



## Perchas (10 May 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Hola a todos!!
> Me recomendó un amigo esta página y os he estado leyendo unos dias y me he registrado. Sólo quería saludaros.. Buenas de nuevo.



Pues que no se te indigeste, que tendras para atracarte,

Bienvenido


----------



## Dula (10 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Cambia de amigos..




Algunos tienen muy mala follá.


----------



## spheratu (10 May 2010)

Anda que como el ibex acabe en negativo.....


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Algunos tienen muy mala follá.



3K se me fueron la semana pasada por no ajustar un stop. Estoy que muerdo...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Anda que como el ibex acabe en negativo.....



Rep en 17

¿Qué te parece?


----------



## ghkghk (10 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Rep en 17
> 
> ¿Qué te parece?



¿Para largos o cortos?


----------



## chudire (10 May 2010)

Esto no parec que se desinfle (por ahora)


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Para largos o cortos?



Para darles pista. O esperamos a pasar el muerto.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

todos a comprar deuda chavales... me las quitan de las manos... hoyga... )


Saludos :XX:


----------



## twetter (10 May 2010)

yo creo que hasta la apertura de los telediarios de las 15 van a mantenerlo.

El efecto de abrir con "el ibex rebota un 12%" es basicamente lo que buscan para las masas.

ahora, despues de eso ya veremos.


----------



## Vercingetorix (10 May 2010)

Apuesto por un Ibex en torno a 11.000 puntos de aqui en unas 5-6 semanas. Una revalorizacion de en torno un 9 - 10% a mayores de la de hoy


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

Pues no tiene pinta de desinflarse, en todo caso, espero que cerremos por encima de los 10 mil.

Compre otro mini-paquete de Iberias a 2.25, el Viernes dan los resultados del Q1.

Un saludo


----------



## Tezifon (10 May 2010)

La CNMV ha suspendido la cotización de la inmobiliaria Reyal Urbis a la espera de que la compañía informe sobre el proceso de refinanciación de la deuda, superior a los 4.500 millones de euros. Reyal Urbis volverá a cotizar a las 12:30 horas.

Reyal cede a la banca el proyecto Castellana 200 para evitar el concurso en Cincodias.com


----------



## Antiparras (10 May 2010)

el banco de inglaterra mantiene tipos en el 0,5%


----------



## debianita (10 May 2010)

La solución a todos los problemas:
Los 'grandes' crearán hoy una Superliga de fútbol - elConfidencial.com

A ver por donde peta el Ibex, he pillado unos cortitos, poca cosa, para quitarme el mono del trading.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (10 May 2010)

Tezifon dijo:


> La CNMV ha suspendido la cotización de la inmobiliaria Reyal Urbis a la espera de que la compañía informe sobre el proceso de refinanciación de la deuda, superior a los 4.500 millones de euros. Reyal Urbis volverá a cotizar a las 12:30 horas.
> 
> Reyal cede a la banca el proyecto Castellana 200 para evitar el concurso en Cincodias.com



Según Cárpatos: Reyal: Hay una presión compradora tan grande que se le aumenta el rango estático al 30%.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

Antiparras dijo:


> el banco de inglaterra mantiene tipos en el 0,5%



Sí, en principio Camerón de la Isla es continuísta.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pues no tiene pinta de desinflarse, en todo caso, espero que cerremos por encima de los 10 mil.
> 
> Un saludo



Yo alucino con la naturalidad con que se ve todo aqui...pero alguna vez en la historia se habia puesto el ibex con un +12%??? (ojo,+12!!!!) ::


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo alucino con la naturalidad con que se ve todo aqui...pero alguna vez en la historia se habia puesto el ibex con un +12%??? (ojo,+12!!!!) ::



Apolo , ya nos da igual todo... xD que siga la fiesta unos pocos años más. Así tendremos tiempo a fortalecer al máximo nuestro balance jaja.

Ya lo tengo muy claro, esta extensión que nos dan es un regalo que hay que aprovechar. El que no lo haga se arrepentirá.

Un saludo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Jajajaja bail out baaaaiiilll oouuuttt!!!!


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Hola a todos!!
> Me recomendó un amigo esta página y os he estado leyendo unos dias y me he registrado. Sólo quería saludaros.. Buenas de nuevo.




Bienvenido,

Si quieres ver un ejemplo de donde te has metido, no te pierdas este hilo:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-rueda-de-prensa-hoy-9-mayo-18-00h-aprox.html

Fue un domingo bastante atípico.


----------



## lobomalo (10 May 2010)

que podias esperar en un dia como hoy 


OrgulloFriki.com - La Web Friki Oficial del Dia del Orgullo Friki

es el dia del orgullo friki joer... ahora os explicais esas subidas????

si al final acabaran (remos) dominando el mundo!!! 


al tiempo!

..


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Dynegy Inc.: NYSEYN quotes & news - Google Finance

Dyn ya va por 1,34 en el PM!!!


Comprad malditos que se acaba el mundo!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Bienvenido,
> 
> Si quieres ver un ejemplo de donde te has metido, no te pierdas este hilo:
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-rueda-de-prensa-hoy-9-mayo-18-00h-aprox.html
> ...



xD Menudo ejemplo le pones al chaval, ya no vuelve... jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

DP NVAX hoy se va a los 5 €

ARIA puede ser una idea feliz pillarla hoy.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Esta otra tmb va a volar:

Melco Crown Entertainment Ltd: NASDAQ:MPEL quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

LA piña del € va a ser espectacular señores... comprad americanas que nos vamos a forrar...


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP NVAX hoy se va a los 5 €
> 
> ARIA puede ser una idea feliz pillarla hoy.



¿A los 5 dolares? ¿por? xD Te vienen bien ¿no? jajaja 

Pues nada, sin problemas...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿A los 5 dolares? ¿por? xD Te vienen bien ¿no? jajaja
> 
> Pues nada, sin problemas...



Cierre de cortos cachondo.


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo alucino con la naturalidad con que se ve todo aqui...pero alguna vez en la historia se habia puesto el ibex con un +12%??? (ojo,+12!!!!) ::



La subida se debe a un error informático :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

ADR del SAN...

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR): NYSE:STD quotes & news - Google Finance

+24% en el PM.... el san en el Chulibex va a seguir subiendo hoy...


----------



## hijaputeca (10 May 2010)

En definitiva:

Me voy olvidando de crear una buena cartera a largo plazo?

hay esperanzas todavía?


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> En definitiva:
> 
> Me voy olvidando de crear una buena cartera a largo plazo?
> 
> hay esperanzas todavía?



mejor hazte una para unas semanas... jajaja... 


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Las plusvalías de hoy... un buen regalo para estar conectado este veranito!!!

iPad - Apple Store (España)


----------



## Nimrod (10 May 2010)

¿Se cumple Benner?


----------



## Starkiller (10 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Apolo , ya nos da igual todo... xD que siga la fiesta unos pocos años más. Así tendremos tiempo a fortalecer al máximo nuestro balance jaja.



¿Unos pocos años más?

Rápido vendeis la piel del oso. 

Esto son los mismos pases de mago de circo que hace una semana. Solo que esta vez a mayor escala. Pero sigue siendo filfa.

Bueno, eso, que en poquito tiempo, como el viernes.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Las plusvalías de hoy... un buen regalo para estar conectado este veranito!!!



un poco grande para mi gusto... la verdad... el iphone le paga 100 patadas... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

-iPAD Wifi+3G 64 Gbs
-Funda
-Dock
-Connection Kit


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Si, pero 10 horas en el iPHONE sin acoples extraños... es imposible!


----------



## ertitoagus (10 May 2010)

¿ Cuanta pasta habrán palmado hoy los "cortistas" ?

En el fondo esto ha sido un "crack" inverso....


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, pero 10 horas en el iPHONE sin acoples extraños... es imposible!



también es verdad... pero siempre lo puedes recargar... 

o pillar el miniportátil... :rolleye:


Por cierto... ya realicé lo del corporate... espero no comerme un owned... 


Saludos 8:


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

*Net loss of $0.11 vs $0.12 

NVAX PM +9%
*


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Pre-market: 2.58 +0.23 (9.79%)
Arrggg las NVAX!!! no quiero cambiar la orden a mercado pero lo voy a tener que hacer....


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Buen trabajo... verás como le sacas unos cuanto miles de EUR de beneficio!


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

agarraoslas kalandras chavales... vamos a despegar... chu... chu.... :Baile:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Pepe Broz (10 May 2010)

Ya es oficial.

Cárpatos:

El Bundestag prohíbe la venta. Sólo se podrá comprar a partir de ayer a las 22.00.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Dp a cuanto tienes las ordenes de compra en NVAX?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Mañana presenta resultados DPTR tmb puede volar...


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

NOVAVAX Reports First Quarter 2010 Financial ResultsLast update: 5/10/2010 8:00:00 AMROCKVILLE, Md., May 10, 2010 /PRNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Novavax, Inc. (NVAX) today announced financial results for the first quarter ended March 31, 2010. Novavax reported a net loss of $11.4 million, or $0.11 per share, for the first quarter of 2010 compared to a net loss of $8.3 million, or $0.12 per share, for the first quarter of 2009. The primary reason for the increased loss for the first quarter of 2010 as compared to the same period in 2009 was due to higher research and development spending to support the company's clinical trials related to its seasonal and H1N1 influenza vaccine candidates. Research and development expenses for the first quarter of 2010 increased by $4.7 million to $9.0 million as compared to $4.3 million in the same period in 2009. General and administrative expenses for the first quarter of 2010 decreased by $0.4 million to $2.5 million as compared to $2.9 million in the same period in 2009. As of March 31, 2010, the company had $32.9 million in cash, cash equivalents and short-term investments compared to $43.0 million as of December 31, 2009. "Our first quarter financial results reflect the continued progress of our clinical programs, the achievement of positive findings from our seasonal and H1N1 influenza programs and preparations for clinical testing of our respiratory syncytial virus (RSV) vaccine candidate later this year," said Dr. Rahul Singhvi, President and Chief Executive Officer of Novavax. "The recent appointment of Dr. Jim Young to our Board of Directors will be a tremendous advantage to Novavax as the company moves forward to advance our pipeline products. In addition, the determination by the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services (HHS) that we are in the competitive range for consideration of our proposal to develop advanced recombinant influenza vaccines for BARDA is an encouraging sign of support for our technology among public health officials. As a result of these accomplishments, we are now preparing to seek approval to begin clinical testing of our RSV vaccine candidate, report the results of our recent studies at upcoming medical meetings, continue to pursue registration of our H1N1 influenza vaccine in Mexico and discuss our BARDA proposal with HHS representatives." First Quarter 2010 Accomplishments Novavax recently reported the following product and corporate developments: Report of positive results from 1,000-subject first stage of H1N1 influenza vaccine trial in Mexico; Completion of enrollment of more than 3,500 subjects in second stage of H1N1 influenza vaccine trial in Mexico; Report of additional positive results from trial of trivalent seasonal influenza vaccine in healthy adults; Report of positive pre-clinical results for the company's vaccine candidate to prevent RSV; and Election of Stanley C. Erck as Executive Chairman of the Board of Directors and appointment of Dr. James Young, former President of Research and Development at MedImmune, as an independent Board member. These developments are described more fully in press releases available on the company's website, .


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

No tengas prisa por entrar, los 2.5x los visitará hoy, seguro.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No tengas prisa por entrar, los 2.5x los visitará hoy, seguro.



Tengo orden de compra a 2,42... la dejo estar pero me parece que no voy a pillar ni una... a no ser que cierre el GAP


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Bueno me bajo del ave...

He tenido un viaje muy entretenido con vosotros...XDDDD


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

http://www.kaos2k.com/foro/index.php?topic=4487

Cositas, para iPHONEs


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Esto es otra cosa... EURO aminorando toda la subida....


----------



## zyro (10 May 2010)

Nimrod dijo:


> ¿Se cumple Benner?



Se cumple bastante bien, lo malo es que:
1.- los mínimos de 2009 en varios casos perforaron los de 2003, lo cual hizo inútil el comprar y mantener durante esos 6 años
2.- el siguiente mínimo lo fija aprox. en 2011, después de un máximo en 2010, así que hasta que no pasemos el 2011, no tendremos confirmación.

A tener en cuenta que el 2012 es electoral en USA y no suelen bajar las bolsas esos años, así que cuadraría el mínimo en 2011 para subir hasta el 2018.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> [RECOPILATORIO] Aplicaciones/Addons interesantes para iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad
> 
> Cositas, para iPHONEs



tener el iphone hackeado es de pobres... xD...







Saludos


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Yo los tengo liberados oficialmente desde la itunes store. imei hack rulez!


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Yo los tengo liberados oficialmente desde la itunes store. imei hack rulez!



no me lo esperaba de usted... :ouch:


----------



## debianita (10 May 2010)

Madre mia, jamás pensé ver algo como lo de hoy. Em mi gacélica opinión esto no puede acabar bién.

Como quieren acabar chicharribex +15%, botas y bbva en +25%?

EDIT: Trichet, vaya crack: primero dice que el BCE no comprará deuda pigs, despues compra, ahora dice que ya ha acabado de comprar deuda, pero no quiere decir cuanta. Creo que el virus ZP ha infectado al Sr Trichet :XX:


----------



## spheratu (10 May 2010)

Cada dia entiendo menos. Ya no se lleva aquello de vender con la noticia? Hoy tendría que haber bajado,leñe!,pero bueno,pronto lo hará.La gacelada que ha entrado hoy debe ser deliciosa para el paladar leoncio.


----------



## Dula (10 May 2010)

¿A qué hora se abre el Dow Jones?


----------



## Diegales (10 May 2010)

Por aqui estamos a punto de abrir. 
?Que ha pasado hoy en el IBEX? Me levanto y me encuntro que se disparo como un cohete.


----------



## chameleon (10 May 2010)

a ver que dicen los americanos de esto


----------



## Dula (10 May 2010)

El Trichet que se ha vuelto loco comprando deuda pública española y no española.


----------



## Nakamura (10 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> El Trichet que se ha vuelto loco comprando deuda pública española y no española.




y eso no es una pescadilla que se muerde la cola???:ouch:


----------



## Registrador (10 May 2010)

Soy un recién llegado y este es mi primer mensaje, así que aprovecho para saludaros hamijos! preveo que este es el comienzo de una gran amistad...


----------



## Dula (10 May 2010)

El Dow Jones abre fuerte +1,43


----------



## pecata minuta (10 May 2010)

Buenas...

Menudas jornadas me estoy perdiendo... esto no es apto para cardiacos


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

Esta tarde no hay datos y el volumen durante toda la mañana ha sido bastante bajo, en principio deberíamos seguir con las subidas esta tarde, aunque yo creo que en cualquier momento le dan la vuelta.

Me sorprende mucho lo que hemos subido con un volumen tan mediocre, suena a fake, pero ya veremos lo que es.


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esta tarde no hay datos y el volumen durante toda la mañana ha sido bastante bajo, en principio deberíamos seguir con las subidas esta tarde, aunque yo creo que en cualquier momento le dan la vuelta.
> 
> Me sorprende mucho lo que hemos subido con un volumen tan mediocre, suena a fake, pero ya veremos lo que es.



Thanks, te esperaba como agua de mayo. Aunque yo no estoy metido en bolsa ni nada me gusta leer tus comentarios.

Un saludo y sigue asi.


----------



## Sir Nigga (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho lo que hemos subido con un volumen tan mediocre, suena a fake, pero ya veremos lo que es.



pues cuando aumente el volumen apaga y vámonos


----------



## pecata minuta (10 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> pues cuando aumente el volumen apaga y vámonos



Cuando aumente el volumen, bajaremos.


----------



## Sir Nigga (10 May 2010)

¿no habría gacelismo rampante? hoy la subida se la han perdido porque es tarde para entrar pero mañana


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

Hay que decir que estos días he tenido algunos problemas con la ADSL y me los han solucionado esta mañana, solo he estado un rato sin ella y eso podría influir un poco.

Pero a pesar de todo el volumen sigue siendo muy bajo.


----------



## bonoce (10 May 2010)

Está claro que sería una buena opción unos shorties al Botas. Por algó el cabrón sonreía tanto en Montmeló ayer,no?

Como sino lo supiera!


----------



## Diegales (10 May 2010)

El SP 50 puntos arriba.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Cada dia entiendo menos. Ya no se lleva aquello de vender con la noticia? Hoy tendría que haber bajado,leñe!,pero buENO,pronto lo hará.La gacelada que ha entrado hoy debe ser deliciosa para el paladar leoncio.



SPHERATU, AMIGO.

Yo barajo la posibilidida de que sea como en OCTUBRE DE 2008. 2 ó 3 días arriba.

hay que vigilar el 10.500.


----------



## Starkiller (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Me sorprende mucho lo que hemos subido con un volumen tan mediocre, suena a fake, pero ya veremos lo que es.



Hombre, hemos subido un 13% en una jornada. Un gap al alza que ni ha amagado en corregirse.

Y con otras correlaciones yendo en dirección opuesta a la que deberían (EURUSD, por ejemplo).

Algo de fake habrá. O mucho. O todo.


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> SPHERATU, AMIGO.
> 
> Yo barajo la posibilidida de que sea como en OCTUBRE DE 2008. 2 ó 3 días arriba.
> 
> hay que vigilar el 10.500.



: quieres decir que esto va para arriba? ienso:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

Puede que en 10.500 se atragan te y para abajo. Pero eso a 4 días vista.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (10 May 2010)

Mucho pompero veo yo hoy estrenándose en este hilo...ienso: Sin ánimo de ser descortés: Soy yo o ¿alguien más huele a troll y/o a shill-sockpuppet? :



BOYPER dijo:


> Hola a todos!!
> Me recomendó un amigo esta página y os he estado leyendo unos dias y me he registrado. Sólo quería saludaros.. Buenas de nuevo.





Registrador dijo:


> Soy un recién llegado y este es mi primer mensaje, así que aprovecho para saludaros hamijos! preveo que este es el comienzo de una gran amistad...


----------



## spheratu (10 May 2010)

Son tiernas gacelillas atraidas por el olor a euros frescos.....


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Son tiernas gacelillas atraidas por el olor a euros frescos.....


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Luca, has entrado de nuevo en NVAX?

La CC ha empezado hace unos minutos...


----------



## Desde mi huerto (10 May 2010)

Comentario de Marc Vidal en su perfil de facebook:

""Octubre de 2008. Hace casi dos años. Estabamos en medio de la crisis bancaria, la caida de Lehman y el congreso americano estudiaba una medida para salvar el sistema de 700.000 millones de dólares. El lunes 13 de octubre el IBEX tiene una reacción igual que la del día de hoy. Subida desde la misma cota de un 11% igual que hoy. Lo que viene después: caida hasta los mínimos de 6600 puntos aproximadamente""


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

Pregunta para los fundamentalistas.

Si vamos a optar por la opción inflacionaria, ¿tienen sentido los cortos o estaremos jugando en desventaja?

Independientemente del contexto macro, reflexión en general:
¿Os planteáis que Trinchete haya tomado ejemplo de tito Ben y haya formado un "plunge protection team" Europeo?

Con la de hoy han masacrado a los cortos, pero esto no durará mucho. ¿Tendremos mano de Dios Europea? (de momento manotazo).

Es que si la idea es prohibir los cortos, o que la bolsa baje, yo creo que por nosotros no hay problema, simplemente que nos avisen, nos ponemos largos y que vayan metiendo pasta, ¿no?


----------



## ddddd (10 May 2010)

Buenas tardes.

DP, ¿a qué te refieres con la CC? ¿Cierre de cortos?

Saludos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

DP, DPTR está para entrar? o ahora está muy alta?


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

No, la Conference Call....


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

En las accs que seguimos, veo poco volumen, para bien -pocas ventas- .... esperan seguir subiendo.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> DP, DPTR está para entrar? o ahora está muy alta?



vende SAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddddd (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No, la Conference Call....



¿Y en qué crees que afectaría a la cotización?

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> vende SAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



si ya lo vendi a las 11, pero gracias por avisar...


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

subida del 13'17% ahora mismo ::


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

DPTR, no la sigo muy de cerca, +bien es Luca quien te puede orientar.

Respecto a la CC de NVAX, han despejado algunas dudas, relacionadas con la puesta en marcha de la planta en la India, para finales de mayo, estará acabada.

Y durante el verano... en pleno funcionamiento.

Puede que algunos inversores vendan, es lo normal trás una CC... me conformo con un cierre por encima de 2.5x


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

Qué gran cita de Cárpatos:

Esto no es ya un mercado es un casino financiero.


----------



## RNSX (10 May 2010)

pues yo pierdo ya un buen pellizquito con los cortos abiertos esta mañana, un dia me tendreis que explicar como es eso del stop loss en renta 4 que suena bien, la intencion es seguir ahi,tengo fe en que una subida asi tiene que corregirse de algun modo y mas pronto que tarde


----------



## Sir Nigga (10 May 2010)

la imagen que da la bolsa en días como estos es penosa, y no lo digo sólo por el Ibex que el Eurostoxx sube un +9%


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

El equipo del gobierno -BARDA- ha visitado las instalaciones para la inspección.... VACUNA RSV ....el trial en humanos -adultos- para este año -finales-


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

LUCA, como ves DPTR para entrar?


----------



## Depeche (10 May 2010)

Ya hemos hecho máximos del rebote en el ibex,ahora iremos para abajo con fuerza,esta subida era un fake.
Yo me he puesto corto en criteria en 3,615
Coged un gráfico semanal de criteria y vereis que esta semana cortará la linea de tendencia alcista a la baja,el MACD se ha dado la vuelta,va a ser la acción que más baje en los próximos dias,ahora no puedo poner gráficos,pero echadle un vistazo.


----------



## Sir Nigga (10 May 2010)

he aquí la demostración de en lo que se ha convertido la bolsa, están hasta Los Bingueros


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

que os pasa que estáis tan nerviosos?


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> pues yo pierdo ya un buen pellizquito con los cortos abiertos esta mañana, un dia me tendreis que explicar como es eso del stop loss en renta 4 que suena bien, la intencion es seguir ahi,tengo fe en que una subida asi tiene que corregirse de algun modo y mas pronto que tarde



entrad al mercado gacelillas, entrad... cortos o largos da igual...

los 3000 y los 14000 están a la vuelta de la esquina... jajaja... )







Saludos


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (10 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> que os pasa que estáis tan nerviosos?



Los osos huyen a su madriguera. :´(

Los toros vienen con fuerza. :baba:


----------



## spheratu (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> entrad al mercado gacelillas, entrad... cortos o largos da igual...
> los 3000 y los 14000 están a la vuelta de la esquina... jajaja... )
> Saludos



Por ese orden o al revés?...el matiz es importante ::


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> entrad al mercado gacelillas, entrad... cortos o largos da igual...
> 
> *los 3000 y los 14000 *están a la vuelta de la esquina... jajaja... )
> 
> ...



 un pelín exagerado


----------



## sopelmar (10 May 2010)

es un espejismo o las repsoles se estan disparando , o son las ganas mias , me estoy perdiendo la siesta por temor despertarme alas 18 00 o peor mañnaa a ls 9 con una pesadilla


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

El papelon ya está colocado en el ibex

a apartir de ahora

10100 venga, que esto sube, pepón al aparato
9500 esto va a subir , ¿verdad?
9000 joder, voy a aguantar un poco más por si rebota
8000 ¿cual es el telefono de cáritas?


----------



## RNSX (10 May 2010)

Juar juar, algunos somos gacelos gordos y lentos, carne de leoncio fijo, pero bueno, como se decia en el un dos tres, aqui hemos venido a jugar, no? el que quiera ganar dinero que se busque un trabajo honrado


----------



## spheratu (10 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> un pelín exagerado



Si,ha exagerado. Seguro que quería decir 3500 y 12000


----------



## Registrador (10 May 2010)

> NosTrasladamus
> Mucho pompero veo yo hoy estrenándose en este hilo... Sin ánimo de ser descortés: Soy yo o ¿alguien más huele a troll y/o a shill-sockpuppet?



Juro que esta mañana me duché asin que no puedo oler a troll. ¿Lo de "shill-sockpuppet" es como ser gay pero en fino?


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

FMI es tu hamijo

El FMI celebra el plan europeo: la ayuda se dará "país por país" - 10/05/10 - 2130961 - elEconomista.es


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El papelon ya está colocado en el ibex
> 
> a apartir de ahora
> 
> ...



: no serán las ganas que tenéis algunos de que baje?


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> : no serán las ganas que tenéis algunos de que baje?



lo del ibex de hoy no se sostiene por ninguna parte. Huele a papelón del gordo.


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> lo del ibex de hoy no se sostiene por ninguna parte. Huele a papelón del gordo.



ienso: y las bajadas de la semana pasada si se sostienen?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (10 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> ienso: y las bajadas de la semana pasada si se sostienen?



Sostenidas sí que fueron.


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

Pequeña dopadita que se han pegado no??

Vaya par de semanas que estamos viviendo, de locura.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Os voy a recomendar un buen libro gacelillas...







EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA



Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> ienso: y las bajadas de la semana pasada si se sostienen?



Y las que le quedan. Esta recuperando ahora mismo lo que perdió en una semana, que además no fue nada poco. 

El ibex se comporta como un chicharro; baja tropocientos puntos durante bastante tiempo y luego intenta atrapar al gacelerío con subidas vertigínosas.


----------



## rafaxl (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Os voy a recomendar un buen libro gacelillas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueno.


----------



## Catacrack (10 May 2010)

R4 esta saturada.


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (10 May 2010)

Mi gozo en un pozo.
El martes pensaba reinvertir todo el dividendo de Telefónica y comprar a 15 o menos.

Ahora sube un 12%.
A este paso, fijo, fijo que llega a 26€.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Mi gozo en un pozo.
> El martes pensaba reinvertir todo el dividendo de Telefónica y comprar a 15 o menos.
> 
> Ahora sube un 12%.
> A este paso, fijo, fijo que llega a 26€.




¿Compraste el viernes...? ¿no? jajaja... :XX:


Saludos ::


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Mi gozo en un pozo.
> El martes pensaba reinvertir todo el dividendo de Telefónica y comprar a 15 o menos.
> 
> Ahora sube un 12%.
> A este paso, fijo, fijo que llega a *26€*.



:::::::: claro claro

: cuantas acciones tienes?


----------



## debianita (10 May 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> R4 esta saturada.




4Rich se está cubriendo de gloria. Yo tengo los contratos de interdin fimardos en casa. Ya tienen un cliente menos estos usureros.


----------



## SrMarrón (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> EL ARTE DE LA GUERRA



Por un libro que no tiene copyright, vamos a enlazar directamente al contenido, que es gratis, no? Además, son pocas páginas, pueden imprimirse fácilmente:

En HTML

Y en PDF


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (10 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> :::::::: claro claro
> 
> : cuantas acciones tienes?



Tengo cienes y cienes de Matildes, y dentro de tres días y medio se ponen a 26€ Me lo ha dicho la bruja Lola. )

Esto va parriba. YUPI!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 May 2010)

Pollastre ¿ que te dice la gap machine para mañana ? apurate que me cierran el chiringuito xd 8:


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Tengo cienes y cienes de Matildes, y dentro de tres días y medio se ponen a 26€ Me lo ha dicho la bruja Lola. )
> 
> Esto va parriba. YUPI!



¿cienes y cienes...?


ahora si que me has jodido... yo pensaba que tenias pasta de verdad...







Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre ¿ que te dice la gap machine para mañana ? apurate que me cierran el chiringuito xd 8:



Mañana seguiremos con inercia y al relentí, tal vez dure hasta el miércoles. Pero volverá a llover guano antes de que acabe la semana


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Tengo cienes y cienes de Matildes, y dentro de tres días y medio se ponen a 26€ Me lo ha dicho la bruja Lola. )
> 
> Esto va parriba. YUPI!



 tendrás muchos cienes para ser rico, pero no a 26 ni para el 2050


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

entonces nos metemos en San largo para mañana??????????


----------



## Interesado (10 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Tengo *cienes y cienes* de Matildes, y dentro de tres días y medio se ponen a 26€ Me lo ha dicho la bruja Lola. )
> 
> Esto va parriba. YUPI!









Si usted realmente vive de los dividendos de telefónica debe ser la persona más lonchafinista del mundo.

Vamos, que cualquiera de los de aquí como se ponga corto en telefónica mueve más volumen que usted con todo su patrimonio... :XX:


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (10 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> tendrás muchos cienes para ser rico, pero no a 26 ni para el 2050



Te apuesto 26.000 millones de euros a que antes de 2012 llega a 26€


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Mañana seguiremos con inercia y al relentí, tal vez dure hasta el miércoles. Pero volverá a llover guano antes de que acabe la semana



Pues yo creo que mañana baja hoyga :Baile:
Hoy me han devuelto una parte de lo robado en los ultimos dias :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

Llega el cierre europeo y seguimos sin tener un volumen destacable ni en Stoxx ni en S&P. Sin embargo llevamos ya horas moviéndonos en lateral.

Me ha gustado mucho el gráfico de Marc Vidal y le veo muchas posibilidades de cumplirse, pero a ver quien es el valiente que se queda vendido (o comprado) para mañana, bueno, exceptuando a zuloman


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Te apuesto 26.000 millones de euros a que antes de 2012 llega a 26€



 Un momento que voy a mirar en el monedero.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Llega el cierre europeo y seguimos sin tener un volumen destacable ni en Stoxx ni en S&P. Sin embargo llevamos ya horas moviéndonos en lateral.
> 
> Me ha gustado mucho el gráfico de Marc Vidal y le veo muchas posibilidades de cumplirse, pero a ver quien es el valiente que se queda vendido (o comprado) para mañana, bueno, exceptuando a zuloman



yo )))
y ademas con unas que le gustan a zuloman.................


----------



## sopelmar (10 May 2010)

estoy fuera de MATRIX 

repsoles C 16,22 V 17,29
gamesitas C 8,52 V 8,70

compra el viernes vende el lunes , lastima que odio tanto a los bancos , vaya pelotazo el doy con los bancos , pero a botin todo esto se la suda creo que solo piensa en el GP Monaco del proximo domingo


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

ahí vienen los toros otra vez, no se cansan o qué????


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (10 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Si usted realmente vive de los dividendos de telefónica debe ser la persona más lonchafinista del mundo.
> 
> Vamos, que cualquiera de los de aquí como se ponga corto en telefónica mueve más volumen que usted con todo su patrimonio... :XX:



Por mucho que te empeñes no voy a decir que tengo 76.876 acciones. No lo voy a decir y no lo digo, además en este foro, suelo mentir bastante.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Por mucho que te empeñes no voy a decir que tengo 76.876 acciones. No lo voy a decir y no lo digo, además en este foro, suelo mentir bastante.



Tranquilo, ya te habíamos calado... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Llega el cierre europeo y seguimos sin tener un volumen destacable ni en Stoxx ni en S&P. Sin embargo llevamos ya horas moviéndonos en lateral.
> 
> Me ha gustado mucho el gráfico de Marc Vidal y le veo muchas posibilidades de cumplirse, pero a ver quien es el valiente que se queda vendido (o comprado) para mañana, bueno, exceptuando a zuloman





LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo )))
> y ademas con unas que le gustan a zuloman.................



Pues al cierre he abieto media posi de cortos 

El que no se arriesga no gana y como piuerdo mucho, de perdidos al rio


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

¿Hay algo por ahí que certificar chavales...? 


aunque sea de la bolsa vietnamita me vale... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## jelou (10 May 2010)

:fiufiu:Que dice la bruja Lola para esta semana heredero?


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues al cierre he abieto media posi de cortos



El caso es que siempre palman los mismos... :ouch:


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Hay algo por ahí que certificar chavales...?
> 
> aunque sea de la bolsa vietnamita me vale... ::



¿un ETF inverso?


----------



## Catacrack (10 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues al cierre he abieto media posi de cortos
> 
> El que no se arriesga no gana y como piuerdo mucho, de perdidos al rio



+1

Y se los meti al botas!


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Los tags nunca fallan, alguien llevaba días avisando...

Don Emilio nunca falla, Don Emilio acude... Don Emilio al rescate... yo nunca abriría cortos contra Don Emilio....

XD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> El caso es que siempre palman los mismos... :ouch:



Hoyga, que hoy he ganado eh 

Bueno, para ser sincero he recuperado parte de las perdidas anteriores, pero HOY si que he ganado


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (10 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> :fiufiu:Que dice la bruja Lola para esta semana heredero?



Me ha dicho que de los tropecientos mil millones de euros que se van a gastar de nuestros impuestos, el 87.67% se va para la bolsa. Y que dentro de poco los pisos van a subir un 17.97% como efecto colateral. 8:


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Me ha dicho que de los tropecientos mil millones de euros que se van a gastar de nuestros impuestos, el 87.67% se va para la bolsa. Y que dentro de poco los pisos van a subir un 17.97% como efecto colateral. 8:



No sabía que habían brujas lolas con masters en Harvard


----------



## kokaine (10 May 2010)

No os da "miedo" pensar en que mucho del dinero de los ahorros de la gente, pensiones, etc este ligado de una manera u otra a la bolsa.
En los últimos meses la bolsa esta haciendo cosas que o no han ocurrido nunca o pasaban cada 20 años y ahora es pan de todos los días caídas y subidas brutales.
Parece como si estuvieran preparándonos para que no nos asuste nada, por lo que pueda pasar en un futuro....
Y como Europa parece que se ha "blindado" contra los especuladores que buscaban a los países con mas deuda; porque no dejarse de migajas e ir directamente a por la madre del cordero , el país con mas deuda del mundo, USA. Recordemos que la estimación de deuda de Estados Unidos para el 2012 es del 112% de PIB.

Asi que a disfrutar estos días, porque a saber que nos deparara el futuro.


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido altísimo y el saldo diario muy positivo.

Básicamente se han pasado el dia comprando, aunque con pequeñas pausas para hacer ventas, en subasta también han comprado, además con muchísimos contratos.

Parece que la noticia les ha predispuesto a ponerse largos con todo el cargador, no veo el menor atisbo de duda y solo buscan los largos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 May 2010)

¿ habia alguien con cortos abiertos del viernes ? :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No sabía que habían brujas lolas con masters en Harvard



En Harvard precisamente no, pero en la pared tiene un par de orlas de Jarvar y de Sinsinati. 

Bueno os dejo con vuestra penita por la subida de hoy.
Esta noche la pena será mía, porque voy a hacer la declaración de la renta y me espero un palo morrocotudo :´(
Mañana cobraré mi dividendo guapo y me pondré contento.

Como dice José Mota: "Las gallinas que entran por las que salen"

Saludos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

Pido disculpas a todos los que ibais cortos. Esta mañana me equivoqué de tecla y compre 2 minis largos cuando en realidad sólo quería comprar 1. Seguramente es la razón de esta subida


----------



## mercenario (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pide disculpas a todos los que ibais cortos. Esta mañana me equivoqué de tecla y compre 2 minis largos cuando en realidad sólo quería comprar 1. Seguramente es la razón de esta subida



maldito especulador!! irás al infierno!!::


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> maldito especulador!! irás al infierno!!::



Pensaba que ya estabamos. ¿Quieres decir que esto puede ir a peor? ::


----------



## xavigomis (10 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ habia alguien con cortos abiertos del viernes ? :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::




Tiene Cojones... En el foro de los Agoreros no había NADIE con cortos abiertos del viernes...

en fin xD

Yo he abierto cortos al cierre hoy (3 minis).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (10 May 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Tiene Cojones... En el foro de los Agoreros no había NADIE con cortos abiertos del viernes...
> 
> en fin xD
> 
> Yo he abierto cortos al cierre hoy (3 minis).



Mas de uno habria , pero debe estar en la consulta del psiquiatra y no puede postear


----------



## Starkiller (10 May 2010)

Es que una cosa es agoreros y otra gilip...

Vamos, con la volatilidad presente, y un fin de semanas lleno de sorpresas y color, quedarse abierto en cualquier sentido (Pero especialmente en uno apalancado) era suicida.

No tanto, como hoy. Aun así, quedarse corto al cierre hoy, también es echarle huevos xD


----------



## Dula (10 May 2010)

¿Qué creéis que pasará mañana?


----------



## Urederra (10 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Qué creéis que pasará mañana?



Que el humo, se irá desvaneciendo poco a poco, e irá dando paso al paisaje desértico de nuestra cruda realidad.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Qué creéis que pasará mañana?



Tira una moneda al aire xD

Yo de verdad espero que nadie se quedara corto el Viernes, se que esas cosas duelen jaja. y en cuanto a mañana... seguuurooo que muchos han tenido la idea de ponerse cortos al cierre.

Buena suerte, pero mañana subirá, y en cuanto cerréis los cortos, bajará, vamos lo de siempre :cook:.

Hasta mañana


----------



## devest (10 May 2010)

Ahora me viene a la cabeza el colega que aconsejó a su amigo que mantuviese la inversión de 500.000 euros en popular. Había perdido algo y no sabía si vender en pérdidas. 

Con el +20% de hoy debe estar el colega flipándolo.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que la noticia les ha predispuesto a ponerse largos con todo el cargador, no veo el menor atisbo de duda y solo buscan los largos.



yalodeciayo... y por aquí las gacelillas abriendo cortos... 


Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mas de uno habria , pero debe estar en la consulta del psiquiatra y no puede postear



que conste que HL (no sé si de coña) y yo si afirmamos la estupidez , en aquel momento, de habernos quedado largos para el fin de semana..........


----------



## random8429 (10 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ habia alguien con cortos abiertos del viernes ? :: :: :: :: :: :: :: ::



Esa es la pregunta del millón

PD: Hoy si que hemos tenido un día histórico en las bolsas, me cago en Dios.


----------



## Antiparras (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pido disculpas a todos los que ibais cortos. Esta mañana me equivoqué de tecla y compre 2 minis largos cuando en realidad sólo quería comprar 1. Seguramente es la razón de esta subida



una lástima que su teclado no tenga la tecla del billón


----------



## Amon_Ra (10 May 2010)

*Lobos atacando a una cierva*<embed id=VideoPlayback src=http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-196089413053174069&hl=es&fs=true style=width:400px;height:326px allowFullScreen=true allow******Access=always type=application/x-shockwave-flash> </embed>


----------



## R3v3nANT (10 May 2010)

Luca.... Esos cortos a OHL en 22 era dinero seguro


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Mañana seguiremos subiendo.... hay "mushooo" dinero para seguir la fiesta... y plusv realizadas gracias a los fondos especuladores. Ante todo, hay que ser patriota. jajajaja!!!


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

Esperad que tal vez el sp no esté por la labor...


----------



## random8429 (10 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esperad que tal vez el sp no esté por la labor...



¿Por qué lo dices? según lo que veo están subiendo fuerte, no tanto como en Europa, pero bueno.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 May 2010)

random8429 dijo:


> ¿Por qué lo dices? según lo que veo están subiendo fuerte, no tanto como en Europa, pero bueno.



no es capaz de superar los últimos máximos y está testeando niveles cada vez más bajos


----------



## Lladó (10 May 2010)

El Dow también va perdiendo fuelle.

Esto me recuerda a cuando salvaron los bancos en 2008 y todo iba p'arriba y ya estaba todo solucionado y nunca más sufriríamos, felices comiendo perdices por siempre jamás y tal. Pero la realidad es dura y siempre acaba jodiendo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Luca.... Esos cortos a OHL en 22 era dinero seguro



Hey!!

Cuantos cortos metiste?



Hay que estar muy LOCO para abrir un corto ahora.. deja que venga la resaca el viernes...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> LUCA, como ves DPTR para entrar?



Perdona estoy en el Ave, acabo de terminar una reunión.

Veamos la veo muy bien pero es mejor que investigues como está el whisper aunque glaxo sacó muy buenos números.

Por fundamentales tiene recorrido hasta 3,33 pero mejor espera al cierre para jugártela o a los resultados de mañana.

Yo la veo perfecta para mantenerla 15 días.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces nos metemos en San largo para mañana??????????



MIra mejor su adr Usano, ganas la subida y la bajada del eur/usd, lo estoy estudiando...(compré 1000 el viernes)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Tengo cienes y cienes de Matildes, y dentro de tres días y medio se ponen a 26€ Me lo ha dicho la bruja Lola. )
> 
> Esto va parriba. YUPI!



Jajaja que fantasma!!

Felicidades de todas maneras por aguantar, es ustec un tío grande, si me hago rico con el banco griego me pasaré a su bando.


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Luca, se la he bajado hasta 2.51 ... no me diga q no ha comprado algunas flores?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

EL EUR /USD vuelve a comportarse de manera normal, menuda agitada de árbol que han pegado los cabrones en el forex...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, se la he bajado hasta 2.51 ... no me diga q no ha comprado algunas flores?



No me ha entrado la orden DP...

Tampoco la voy a cancelar ni a meter una nueva, mañana será otro día.

Used que tiene contactos.. sabe como va el whisper de DPTR? los resultados van a ser muy buenos...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Mirnado el grafo de NVAX están acumulando bastante...


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Hay algún "bug" en el foro... mi último post no ha sido publicado. EURO DOLAR, volviendo las cosas a su cauce... mejor para todos. DPTR, no los encuentro. NVAX, los cortos -manos débiles- asustadas. Meneo pa'arriba al cierre....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay algún "bug" en el foro... mi último post no ha sido publicado. EURO DOLAR, volviendo las cosas a su cauce... mejor para todos. DPTR, no los encuentro. NVAX, los cortos -manos débiles- asustadas. Meneo pa'arriba al cierre....



Jaja si pero sería muy de gacela entrar ahora...


----------



## credulo (10 May 2010)

Mañana hay dividendo de tef. 

Si la cosa sigue alcista, ¿créeis que se cerrará el descuento del dividendo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

credulo dijo:


> Mañana hay dividendo de tef.
> 
> Si la cosa sigue alcista, ¿créeis que se cerrará el descuento del dividendo?



Mi opinión es que no.


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Hay otras opciones,,, estos días han recortado demasiadas... SQNM .... es una de ellas... CLDX desde que la vendimos, ha duplicado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

InterMune, Inc.: NASDAQ:ITMN quotes & news - Google Finance

Que raro que la abandonen hoy ¿?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Hay otras opciones,,, estos días han recortado demasiadas... SQNM .... es una de ellas... CLDX desde que la vendimos, ha duplicado...



NVAX tiene pendiente el GAP de 2,75 que no ha podido con él... casi mejor entrar cuando lo rompa.

SQNM no tiene mala pinta


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

La semana pasada, era el momento para comprar... ha sido un regalo para los que tienen cash y O_O 

XD


----------



## ertitojuan (10 May 2010)

me gustaria saber si el volumen ha sido alto, acorde con la subida, y que lectura le dais a que el euro/dolar practicamente esta al mismo nivel que el viernes. gracias, un saludo


----------



## Starkiller (10 May 2010)

ertitojuan dijo:


> me gustaria saber si el volumen ha sido alto, acorde con la subida, y que lectura le dais a que el euro/dolar practicamente esta al mismo nivel que el viernes. gracias, un saludo



El EURUSD vuelve a su cauce porque lo de este fin de semana han sido fuegos artificiales, y el mercado de divisas es más complicado de engatusar que la bolsa.

El EURUSD ha vuelto a su sitio. La bolsa, tardará más, pero lo hará.

Eso si, como los de Moody's hagan la broma, la hostia va a ser magnífica...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> El EURUSD vuelve a su cauce porque lo de este fin de semana han sido fuegos artificiales, y el mercado de divisas es más complicado de engatusar que la bolsa.
> 
> El EURUSD ha vuelto a su sitio. La bolsa, tardará más, pero lo hará.
> 
> Eso si, como los de Moody's hagan la broma, la hostia va a ser magnífica...



El EUR /USD va a bajar muchísimo y veremos a ver si no acabamos en la paridad sobre junio... es una BESTIALIDAD el dinero del que se va a disponer.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La semana pasada, era el momento para comprar... ha sido un regalo para los que tienen cash y O_O
> 
> XD



NO opino igual..

Había que estar MUY ZUMBADO para comprar en esos picos, seguro que tú mismo viste 2 bolas peladas por corbata al comprobar el spike.

Si rompe los 2,75 ahora sí que es el momento de comprar.


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El EUR /USD va a bajar muchísimo y veremos a ver si no acabamos en la paridad sobre junio... es una BESTIALIDAD el dinero del que se va a disponer.



Buenas noches ^__^!

Eso si al final se llega a imprimir ¿no?. El rescate de Grecia, sale de los presupuestos de cada estado y el megapaquete... ha sido (por ahora), para bajar los intereses a España/Portugal, pero de momento no se ha imprimido un solo euro.

Ya veremos por donde salimos :vomito:


----------



## Condor (10 May 2010)

Amenazar con gastarse 750000 millones para mantener el euro es una bravuconada; veamos que sucede cuando se lo tengan que gastar de verdad.

Hasta entonces seguiré comprando con el rumor (mercado al alza) y vendiendo con la noticia (mercado a la baja).

Los que apostamos por los cortos no queremos sino ver los balances, mientras tanto, pólvora en zamuro


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Recuerdo que hace +1 año hablamos del remake del equipo-a ... ya mismo la estrenan en España.

En el salón de comic de Barna... había promo!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Ya lo he encontrado:

Consensus Estimate: ($0.11 )

Casi seguro que lo bate... esperaré los resultados del Q1 pensando qué hacer mientras degusto el chivas cortesía de renfe...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas noches ^__^!
> 
> Eso si al final se llega a imprimir ¿no?. El rescate de Grecia, sale de los presupuestos de cada estado y el megapaquete... ha sido (por ahora), para bajar los intereses a España/Portugal, pero de momento no se ha imprimido un solo euro.
> 
> Ya veremos por donde salimos :vomito:



El forex lo descuenta.. igual que la mega subida era descontando un no-acuerdo.. las expectativas.. así son de HDLGP...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Atención con DPTR... veremos si no es un bluff mañana...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Presión compradora de última hora... mañana gap al alza de nuevo...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

EN el EUR USD ya casi casi vamos a cerrar el GAP... veremos que pasa mañana...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Gayers decidme algo que me hablo solooooo....


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gayers decidme algo que me hablo solooooo....




cómprate un amigo... )


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

NVAX powah!!!

2.72 cierre, han tocado y salido accs a 2.74


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

Bueno, ahora que estamos los de confianza...

Y si el episodio trader manos de polla sencillamente hubiera sido un bear raid? porque parece que eso ha sido definitivamente....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> cómprate un amigo... )



Lo tengo a mi lado, se llama chivas.

La deuda de ABG pagaban un 8,60% con qué te han gaceleado tonuel?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> NVAX powah!!!
> 
> 2.72 cierre, han tocado y salido accs a 2.74



SIP se ha parado alrededor de los famosos 2,75, si los supera y hace sopa hasta los 2,81 vuela....


----------



## aksarben (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Gayers decidme algo que me hablo solooooo....



Yo te diría que me echaron de NVAX el jueves y la mala milk no se pasa, pero eso ya lo sabes xD...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Yo te diría que me echaron de NVAX el jueves y la mala milk no se pasa, pero eso ya lo sabes xD...



La vendí yo antes, tranquilo, ahora es mejor comprarla, antes era mala idea llevarla, ya se vé todo más claro.

Renember Aria, más valía entrar y salir que quedarse dentro siendo gaceleado hasta la extenuación, quemado y tener que vender....


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

luca, me he metido en DPTR, con muchoooooooooooo miedo, pero bueno, el beneficio de hoy de San ha sido alto y me puedo arriesgar con esta.


----------



## RNSX (10 May 2010)

me lo parece a mi o el truco esta en estar cuanto mas diversificado mejor? lo que se pierde por un lado con la bolsa se gana con el euro-dolar, o te sacas un pico con los metales, con bastante tiempo y bastante dinero diversificado se deberia minimizar el riesgo


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> *Lo tengo a mi lado, se llama chivas.*



¿chivas...? ienso: ¿tiene tetas...?




LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> La deuda de ABG pagaban un 8,60% con qué te han gaceleado tonuel?



No quiero que me frian hamijo... vuelta y vuelta... y un poquito de sal...

menos mal que cerré los cortos el viernes... :ouch: pero tranquilo... volveré...







Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> luca, me he metido en DPTR, con muchoooooooooooo miedo, pero bueno, el beneficio de hoy de San ha sido alto y me puedo arriesgar con esta.



Ojo con mañana, que no te acojone un GAp a la baja en esta acción son despiadados con las gacelas...

EL whisper es de 0,11 si lo bate guarda un 5% de las plusvalías para invitar el tito luca a algo...

SI sale un gap al alza muy exagerado vende y recompra.


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

o aumentar...........

edito: me referia a estos :
me lo parece a mi o el truco esta en estar cuanto mas diversificado mejor? lo que se pierde por un lado con la bolsa se gana con el euro-dolar, o te sacas un pico con los metales, con bastante tiempo y bastante dinero diversificado se deberia minimizar el riesgo


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ojo con mañana, que no te acojone un GAp a la baja en esta acción son despiadados con las gacelas...
> 
> EL whisper es de 0,11 si lo bate guarda un 5% de las plusvalías para invitar el tito luca a algo...
> 
> SI sale un gap al alza muy exagerado vende y recompra.



si gano te aseguro que un 5% de las ganancias te las hago llegar como sea


----------



## Wataru_ (10 May 2010)

Lángaro, ojito con las Dptr, a mi no me gustan. Están buscando compradores para una gran parte de sus pozos, como no lo encuentren, K.O.

Acabo de comprar unas pocas ANDS... me ha gustado un pico que ha hecho... veremos xD si no la cago también.

Buenas noches

Luca, cuidado con la amiga, que luego no puedes cumplir con la parienta jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿chivas...? ienso: ¿tiene tetas...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Los amigos no tienen tetas porque una de 2, o eres un pervertido ladyboy fan o un pagafantas de cuidado...


Tu no llevabas corto ni siquiera el pantalón fantasma 

Te lo repito: "deuda ABG 8,60%" lo puedes comprobar.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si gano te aseguro que un 5% de las ganancias te las hago llegar como sea



y si pierdes... que será lo más seguro... no te olvides de pasarle la factura... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (10 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> si gano te aseguro que un 5% de las ganancias te las hago llegar como sea



NO es necesario, tu riesgo tu ganacia.... con un cubata si quedamos todos alguna vez me conformo.


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Los amigos no tienen tetas porque una de 2, o eres un pervertido ladyboy fan o un pagafantas de cuidado...
> 
> Tu no llevabas corto ni siquiera el pantalón fantasma
> 
> Te lo repito: "deuda ABG 8,60%" lo puedes comprobar.



Tu también te cagaste so mamong... :cook:

Voy a ver si pillo unas criterias o unas bankinteres antes de que acabe el mes... ienso: éso de estar fuera no es lo mio... :o


Saludos


----------



## pecata minuta (10 May 2010)

Tranquis gacelillas 
Habrá guano para todos.


----------



## Condor (10 May 2010)

Para TODOS!!!


----------



## DeepChu (10 May 2010)

*Urbas*

Una pregunta a los gurus del foro, ¿Urbas pegara pelotazo para arriba como lo ha hecho Inbesos o Urbis con la refinanciacion de su deuda?

Graciasssss


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

Generex Biotechnology Corporation: NASDAQ:GNBT quotes & news - Google Finance

Esta es para llevar unas poquitas... AKA MESA PART II ....


----------



## donpepito (10 May 2010)

ARKA, no sabía que no estabas en NVAX? Estos días no he visitado el club.


----------



## Mulder (10 May 2010)

A las buenas noches!



DeepChu dijo:


> Una pregunta a los gurus del foro, ¿Urbas pegara pelotazo para arriba como lo ha hecho Inbesos o Urbis con la refinanciacion de su deuda?
> 
> Graciasssss



¿comoo? ¿La palabra Urbas y gurú usada en la misma frase? eso es como decir tierna gacelilla entrando a invertir en CDS's de deuda soberana.

Modere su lenguaje, por favor


----------



## gabacho (10 May 2010)

gabacho dijo:


> Una pregunta, hamijos, ahora que hay calma:
> 
> Por lo que estoy viendo, los cortos sólo se ofrecen vía IGMarkets y similares, no por bancos "reales".
> 
> ...



Reposteo mi pregunta del otro día sobre las "garantías" de las casas de trading de CFDs para gacelillas.

¿Os dan la misma confianza que el trading en bancos tradicionales?

Es que no entiendo muy bien cómo puede compensarle a los leoncios el préstamo de acciones para que se las ataquen (y en el caso de particulares incluso te paguen intereses por apostar con ellas .


----------



## eduenca (10 May 2010)

gabacho dijo:


> Reposteo mi pregunta del otro día sobre las "garantías" de las casas de trading de CFDs para gacelillas.
> 
> ¿Os dan la misma confianza que el trading en bancos tradicionales?
> 
> Es que no entiendo muy bien cómo puede compensarle a los leoncios el préstamo de acciones para que se las ataquen (y en el caso de particulares incluso te paguen intereses por apostar con ellas .



Es más fácil prestar acciones virtuales que reales, y eso es lo que muchos brokers de CFDs hacen: precaución al elegir broker de CFDs.


----------



## gabacho (10 May 2010)

eduenca dijo:


> Es más fácil prestar acciones virtuales que reales, y eso es lo que muchos brokers de CFDs hacen: precaución al elegir broker de CFDs.



Por ahí iban mis dudas. Yo estoy mirando en Francia, para el previsible guano del último cuatrimestre o para proteger cartera a largo.

Los grandes del trading gacelillesco gabacho usan IG Markets y Saxo Banque en modo marca blanca. Pero no me cuadra mucho que puedas ponerte corto, apalancadísimo, con menos comisiones que con acciones e incluso que te financian los cortos (cuando entiendo que lo mínimo sería "alquilar" las acciones mientras "las tienes").


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (10 May 2010)

gabacho dijo:


> Los grandes del trading gacelillesco gabacho usan IG Markets y Saxo Banque en modo marca blanca. Pero no me cuadra mucho que puedas ponerte corto, apalancadísimo, con menos comisiones que con acciones e incluso que te financian los cortos (cuando entiendo que lo mínimo sería "alquilar" las acciones mientras "las tienes").



IG Markets tiene 2 plataformas, PureDeal y PureDMA, la primera es del primer tipo que advierte educuenca (virtual), y la segunda, sí que opera directamente en el mercado.

PureDMA se activa al tener más de £1000 en la cuenta mediante una opción en el menu.


----------



## aksarben (10 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ARKA, no sabía que no estabas en NVAX? Estos días no he visitado el club.



Si vuelven a dejarme entrar, volveré a acompañarle en la aventura, no lo dude


----------



## tonuel (10 May 2010)

que soñéis con los angelitos gacelillas... habéis sobrevivido un día más... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

ZP habla el miércoles sobre las 12:00

En ese momento os podéis poner cortos con todo lo gordo porque seguro que la lía a no ser que sea un bot radio control de la merkel.


----------



## Astur147 (11 May 2010)

Hola hamijos, pululando por el Finance he visto ésto

Akorn, Inc.: NASDAQ:AKRX quotes & news - Google Finance

¿Que les parece? También estoy mirando DSCO , CYCC, CRXX.. para cargar para largo, a un año, que me recomiendan ? 

También estoy dentro de NVAX a 2.65


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Una pregunta a los gurus del foro, ¿Urbas pegara pelotazo para arriba como lo ha hecho Inbesos o Urbis con la refinanciacion de su deuda?
> 
> Graciasssss



Como bien te dice Mulder las palabras guru y urbas son como Zparo y verdad, absolutamente incompatibles 

No obstante, como generoso donante de mi dinero a esa compañia te dire que le veo 2 posibilidades muy claras :

1.- La mas probable : que pete y te quedes con cero patatero

2.- Que si aguanta y no desistes antes de donar tu dinero, pilles unas excelentes plusvis cuando la economia se calme.

Si no quieres perder el tiempo pilla el dinero que piensas invertir en Urbas, vete al casino y apuestalo todo al negro / rojo ( pon una pequeña cantidad al pleno al cero no vaya a ser el diablo ), es mas o menos lo mismo pero mucho mas rapido 

Aunque tal y como esta el tema en la bolsa Urbas es tan chicharro como San o BBva en lo que a volatilidad se refiere.

Por cierto, ¿ como veis el ibex para hoy ? ¿ cerraremos el gap ? ¿moriremos todos? ¿ sera el ibex el campeon de la champion league ? ¿ llovera mañana ?


----------



## Diegales (11 May 2010)

Los japos empezaron para arriba y luego se vinieron abajo. 
Ahora mismo andan en rojo (-0.80 %)


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (11 May 2010)

*Buenos dias*

De lo que vimos ayer cuanto fue debido al cierre a la desesperada de posiciones cortas y panico comprador????????????????????????????

Como lo de Volswagen pero en extensivo.

Agur cortistas...


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> De lo que vimos ayer cuanto fue debido al cierre a la desesperada de posiciones cortas y panico comprador????????????????????????????
> 
> Como lo de Volswagen pero en extensivo.
> 
> Agur cortistas...





Lo que vimos ayer en la apertura fue una masacre de los cortos con dinero de los gobiernos... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## twetter (11 May 2010)

atencion pregunta: y si la bolsa cae hoy mas de un 10%?  la cerrarian.

No deberian no?, ya que ayer subio mas de un 10 y la dejaron abierta.

Es solo una idea


----------



## perroleo (11 May 2010)

abrimos hoy sobre los 9900??


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2010)

como va el PM?


----------



## twetter (11 May 2010)

perroleo dijo:


> abrimos hoy sobre los 9900??



hoy puede ser el dia de la "capitulacion"


----------



## perroleo (11 May 2010)

es posible que perdamos hoy los 9000


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 May 2010)

Buenos días,

GAP negativo en el Ibex de -250 puntos.
Se acabó el dinero público o volvemos a caer


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

Como se lo propongan cierran el gap de ayer. Va a ser muy bestia


----------



## twetter (11 May 2010)

un dia antes del tsunami de indonesia la gente tomaba en la playa cocteles 






bueno pues ya tenemos aqui la ola


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

¿ quien me decia ayer que estaba loco por abrir cortos al final de la sesion ?


----------



## Interesado (11 May 2010)

Algo me dice que la mano de Dios ha cruzado el charco y está ahora entre nosotros... a ver que hacen con ese gap.


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Creo que hoy volveremos a subir, pero no será desde el principio de la mañana, estamos haciendo la corrección pendiente pero después de revisar mi análisis hoy no toca bajar.

Tal vez hacia el final de la sesión.


----------



## mercenario (11 May 2010)

buenos dias hamijos, suerte para hoy.
enhorabuena zuloman, acertaste con los cortos.


----------



## debianita (11 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Como se lo propongan cierran el gap de ayer. Va a ser muy bestia




:baba: :baba:

Ayer me quedé vendido :XX:, fijo que acabo hoy en caritas


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ quien me decia ayer que estaba loco por abrir cortos al final de la sesion ?




cuando los cierres avisa...


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :baba: :baba:
> 
> Ayer me quedé vendido :XX:, fijo que acabo hoy en caritas



confia en Mulder........


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> cuando los cierres avisa...



Pues si el gap sigue como apunta ahora igual cierro y luego pienso 

Aunque a lo mejor le doy unos minutos por si rebaño unos leuros mas 


Ayer recupere una parte de lo perdido hasta ahora estando largo y me encantaria recuperar hoy otro tanto estando corto, pero si hace falta que sea estando largo , se esta


----------



## chameleon (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ quien me decia ayer que estaba loco por abrir cortos al final de la sesion ?



ojo que la comedia son un par de semanas o tres de tregua. querrán subir otra vez como dice mulder, quizás a mitad o final de sesión, para pillar una buena tanda de cortistas
yo cerraría cortos ahora


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ojo que la comedia son un par de semanas o tres de tregua. querrán subir otra vez como dice mulder, quizás a mitad o final de sesión, para pillar una buena tanda de cortistas
> yo cerraría cortos ahora



Si veo que tiran parriba cierro y si veo que tiran pabajo pongo un stop a 50 pipos y a ver a donde llegan, no quiero acabar perdiendo el gap ni me quiero perder un posible magaguano :no:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (11 May 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ojo que la comedia son un par de semanas o tres de tregua. querrán subir otra vez como dice mulder, quizás a mitad o final de sesión, para pillar una buena tanda de cortistas
> yo cerraría cortos ahora



Viste ayer todos los osos queríendo refugiarse a la vez en su guarida, en su cueva, mientras los toros subían por la ladera y les metían el asta hasta el orto.

Ahora, ahí están los ositos sacando el morrito por los agujeritos de la guarida.

Cuidadín con los toros, que es muy mal ganao.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Algo me dice que la mano de Dios ha cruzado el charco y está ahora entre nosotros... a ver que hacen con ese gap.



yo pienso lo mismo... volatilidad masacra gacelas y cerramos en verde... o casi... :fiufiu:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> ojo que la comedia son un par de semanas o tres de tregua. querrán subir otra vez como dice mulder, quizás a mitad o final de sesión, para pillar una buena tanda de cortistas
> yo cerraría cortos ahora



Dudo que la comedia dure más de esta semana, incluso creo que la comedia ni siquiera llegará al final de esta semana.


----------



## mataresfacil (11 May 2010)

Opinión, verde y pa rriba, no con tanta fuerza como ayer, pero lo menos con +3 al cierre, puede que más, y eso que mucho acojonaillo va a vender a saco por las plusvalías de ayer, pero las manos fuertes van a comprar. :cook:


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Dudo que la comedia dure más de esta semana, incluso creo que la comedia ni siquiera llegará al final de esta semana.




Mulder...



*You need to believe...*











Saludos o


----------



## agarcime (11 May 2010)

yo creo que hoy el ibex se estrella.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

Tonuel preparate que hoy te vas a hinchar a emitir certificados 

Tantas opiniones dispares solo pueden acabar en fiasco para unos y alegrias para otros ::

Casi prefiero estar en el lado de los que empiezan la sesion en positivo, siempre hay tiempo para cambiar de chaqueta si las circunstancias asi lo aconsejan


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tonuel preparate que hoy te vas a hinchar a emitir certificados




Me gustaria... pero lo dudo... 8:


----------



## chameleon (11 May 2010)

de cárpatos



> Banco Popular: Morton Holdings, Inc comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 10.446.137 acciones y el 0,78% del capital. Esto supone un incremento de la posición en 1.000.000 acciones o el +0,07% del capital



les va a pasar como a falcone, por saltar del tiesto antes de tiempo


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> les va a pasar como a falcone, por saltar del tiesto antes de tiempo




la noticia que confirma la subida...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (11 May 2010)

Para mí hasta la horquilla de 10.500 - 10.600 se puede andar. Ahí estará la prueba de fuego de si vamos para arriba o para abajo. Eso sí, si vamos para abajo iremos piano-piano.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

Largos a la brasa


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

Ya hemos perdido los 10000 en el guarribex , jur


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

La cita entera de Cárpatos...




> *Banco Popular *
> 
> 
> *Morton Holdings*, Inc comunica a la CNMV posiciones cortas de 10.446.137 acciones y el 0,78% del capital.
> ...





jojojojo... a éstos no les van a dejar ni las botas... jajajaja... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## debianita (11 May 2010)

Festival!!!  ya les saco 10 cents a las CRI, stop dinámico y me voy al desayuno


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

Si fuero larguista abriria largos... pero va en contra de mis creencias... :´(



Saludos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

cerrados cortos y abiertos largos :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

cerrados largos  , pletorico hoygan


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 May 2010)

¿Es esto un window dressing? Buenos dias.


----------



## spheratu (11 May 2010)

Esto es un perdiz mareanding


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Buenos días felicidades zulo.

Me dan ganas de pillar unas telefonicas...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 May 2010)

Sigo pensando que es una movida de ramas, a ver lo que cae, aún tiene que llegar a los 10500 antes del desinfle, en ese momento tengo pensado entrar a corto.


----------



## Starkiller (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ quien me decia ayer que estaba loco por abrir cortos al final de la sesion ?



Yo dije que había que tener los huevos bien grandes.

Enhorabuena, por la tajada sacada, y por el tamaño de tus gónadas xD


----------



## zyro (11 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Sigo pensando que es una movida de ramas, a ver lo que cae, aún tiene que llegar a los 10500 antes del desinfle, en ese momento tengo pensado entrar a corto.




También puede bajar a los 9770 para coger impulso parriba de nuevo.

Osea que mejor esperar al 9800 para abrir largos y si los pierde, reorganizarse.


----------



## chameleon (11 May 2010)

interesante gráfico de los chicos de ganarsiempremoney. cuando el rsi toca abajo, hay rebote de 1500 puntos. deberíamos esperar llegar a 10500 al menos


----------



## bonoce (11 May 2010)

Creo que con el recorte en obra pública y otras medidas de ajuste que va a anunciar mañana nuestro insigne líder hay unas cuantas constructoras amigas que debería recibir una buena ración de cortos (Sacyr). 
Aparte están las renovables que les van a quitar hasta los empastes (Gamesa, IB R)
Alguien se apunta?


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (11 May 2010)

chameleon dijo:


> interesante gráfico de los chicos de ganarsiempremoney. cuando el rsi toca abajo, hay rebote de 150 puntos. deberíamos esperar llegar a 10500 al menos



Sí. A mí me parece que esto ya lo vimos en octubre de 2008. Y me da que se puede ir hasta 10.500 - 10.600. Luego ya veremos. Se puede venir piano-piano a los 8.800 - 9.200.

De momento parece que brillan las joyas de la yaya.


----------



## DeepChu (11 May 2010)

*Fannie Mae*

Nas nas, ¿como veis la noticia de que Fannie Mae necesita otro rescate de 8.400 Millones de Dolares?

Tiene pinta de que abrira a la baja, verdad?


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

Eur/usd a punto de doble suelo
Buenos días


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

uy, creo que estamos haciendo guano


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

Fut SP500 pasa de -10 pts a -14pts

Edit:Eur/usd doble suelo ya

Edit 2 :Hemos perdido los 10k


----------



## JKG (11 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> uy, creo que estamos haciendo guano



-3,4% ya no es nada, es una simple recogida de beneficios


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (11 May 2010)

-3.91% guano allá vamos..


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2010)

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

Pronto veremos como expulsan a los especulatas¿verdad?:XX:


----------



## Pat Garrett (11 May 2010)

con la tontería de subidón y bajadón, hay unos pocos que se están forrando a costa de mucho pequeño inversor.


----------



## Max_Power (11 May 2010)

Aprovechará mañana Zapatero la comparecencia para anunciar las medidas para reducir el déficit, para prohibir los cortos?


----------



## debianita (11 May 2010)

Max_Power dijo:


> Aprovechará mañana Zapatero la comparecencia para anunciar las medidas para reducir el déficit, para prohibir los cortos?




La mejor medida es que anuncie su dimisión, o mejor aun que se haga el harakiri en público, asi moriria con honor.

Venga! guanito del bueno


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

Max_Power dijo:


> Aprovechará mañana Zapatero la comparecencia para anunciar las medidas para reducir el déficit, para prohibir los cortos?



Cortos?
Gold 1206 hamijou!!


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2010)

Alastor dijo:


> con la tontería de subidón y bajadón, hay unos pocos que se están forrando a costa de mucho pequeño inversor.



Y hay muchos pequeños inversores que se están forrando a costa de los grandes, ayer fue Cárpatos el que dijo que a los hedge les habían dado bien con el subidón de ayer.

Unos dias ganan unos y otros dias otros, hay que desterrar la idea prefijada de que lo gordo siempre se lo llevan los grandes cuando a veces también palman lo suyo.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (11 May 2010)

Ya no vuelve por aquí el compañero 

RBOTIC


con el NEGRO MAYO DE 2010.


----------



## random8429 (11 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> La mejor medida es que anuncie su dimisión, o mejor aun que se haga el harakiri en público, asi moriria con honor.



Si eso pasara nos iríamos a los 16000 puntos :Baile:


----------



## Urederra (11 May 2010)

¿ Se está metiendo presión a España por la comparecencia de mañana de Zapandreou?


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Ya no vuelve por aquí el compañero
> 
> RBOTIC
> 
> ...



Hasta el rabo todo es rabo,digo...Mayo!!
Aún queda mucha montaña rusa.
Abróchese el cinturón y coma palomitas.


----------



## candil (11 May 2010)

Urederra dijo:


> ¿ Se está metiendo presión a España por la comparecencia de mañana de Zapandreou?



No lo sabes tú bien.
De lo que salga mañana de la boca del cejas dependerá nuestro futuro.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 May 2010)

Tengo dada orden de cortos. Mañana a las 12:00h.

Easy money!


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

Eur/usd nuevo mínimo.
Es lo que tiene ir sueltecito de vientre!!

Edit:La reacción no ha tardado:Ibex -4,!2%


----------



## Urederra (11 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> No lo sabes tú bien.
> De lo que salga mañana de la boca del cejas dependerá nuestro futuro.



Pues debería llevarse HOY un buen correctivo la bolsa como advertencia a Zapandreou.

Si mañana de verdad, intenta reducir el déficit, subidón. Y si no, otro pequeño paseo por el guano. 

¿ Podría ser?


----------



## Starkiller (11 May 2010)

Yo pensé que duraría algo más, que habria guano, pero el jueves o el viernes... pero bueno, esperemos al cierre a ver si es guano del bueno, o simplemente una correccióncilla de merde en un entorno de volatilidad absurda.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Yo pensé que duraría algo más, que habria guano, pero el jueves o el viernes... pero bueno, esperemos al cierre a ver si es guano del bueno, o simplemente una correccióncilla de merde en un entorno de volatilidad absurda.



¿Y de la andadura de nuestro glorioso leuro,que opina?
Creo que no han colado los discursitos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Y de la andadura de nuestro glorioso leuro,que opina?
> Creo que no han colado los discursitos.



El plan de los 750k millones es lo que hace que baje el €...


----------



## Starkiller (11 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Y de la andadura de nuestro glorioso leuro,que opina?
> Creo que no han colado los discursitos.



Ya opine el domingo que no iba a colar, y que era solo un parche para que la pérdida de poder de Merkel a raiz de Renania no descontrolara esto.

Y que si duraba una semana, ya sería un milagro. Evidentemente, los mercados de divisas no son tan "crédulos" como la bolsa, y han seguido a los suyo en menos de un día.

Lo dicho: hasta que el EURUSD llegue a 1,1, aquí no se acaban las hostias. Y si eso hace que el IBEX tenga que llegar a 5200, pues llegará.

Y todo lo dicho, filfa. Trichet diciendo que si, que compra bonos, pero que "Ahora mismo hay poco bono en el mercado, que si eso, ya lo dejamos para luego". Luego muchas problemas de pasta, que "A ver que paises pueden y cuales no"... en fin, que parecía filfa, y ha resultado ser filfa.

Eso si, el polvo que ha levantado ha sido acojonante. Creo que mucha gente aun no se ha dado cuenta del teatro que es esto...


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Y de la andadura de nuestro glorioso leuro,que opina?
> Creo que no han colado los discursitos.



Pues a mi me parece que la idea que ha colado es que van a encender la impresora, aunque no tengan intención.


----------



## scalibu (11 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Ya opine el domingo que no iba a colar, y que era solo un parche para que la pérdida de poder de Merkel a raiz de Renania no descontrolara esto.
> 
> Y que si duraba una semana, ya sería un milagro. Evidentemente, los mercados de divisas no son tan "crédulos" como la bolsa, y han seguido a los suyo en menos de un día.
> 
> ...



Opiniones muy sabias las suyas, las sigo atentamente porque creo que usted es una de las mentes mas lucidas de este foro. Sigo al loro.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> El plan de los 750k millones es lo que hace que baje el €...



Cierto,cierto cierto.
Pero el mensaje era combatir los ataques con dicho pastizal,estabilizar y bla...bla...bla....Aunque sabemos que el eur debil nos hace competitivos.
A ver con que cara asumen este extraño owned.
En el fondo hacen medidas bajistas anunciado que son alcistas.
No sé si me explico...::


----------



## chudire (11 May 2010)

Ahhh, me encanta este motivational!


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

Urederra dijo:


> ¿ Se está metiendo presión a España por la comparecencia de mañana de Zapandreou?



jajaja... :XX:



Wbuffete dijo:


> Cierto,cierto cierto.
> Pero el mensaje era combatir los ataques con dicho pastizal,estabilizar y bla...bla...bla....Aunque sabemos que el eur debil nos hace competitivos.
> A ver con que cara asumen este extraño owned.
> En el fondo hacen medidas bajistas anunciado que son alcistas.
> No sé si me explico...::




¿ y qué cojones quieres que digan...?


¿que quieren imprimir papelitos y devaluar el euro...?







Saludos


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Ahhh, me encanta este motivational!



a la saca...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2010)

A cortísimo plazo, creo que tendríamos que comenzar a pensar en largos... ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

¿ aguantara el 9900 ? ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A cortísimo plazo, creo que tendríamos que comenzar a pensar en largos... ienso:



Aguanta un poco joven padawan.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> A cortísimo plazo, creo que tendríamos que comenzar a pensar en largos... ienso:



Eso ud. que puede pensar!!
Yo con estos bandazos no puedo.Cuando pasen los pánicos,cargo la escopeta.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2010)

Cerrado el corto y abierto un largo... SL por debajo de la línea de tendencia de la bajada de hoy....

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Cerrado el corto y abierto un largo... SL por debajo de la línea de tendencia de la bajada de hoy....
> 
> Saludos...



Has abierto en plena resistencia.Ojo.
Suerte campeón


----------



## mataresfacil (11 May 2010)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Opinión, verde y pa rriba, no con tanta fuerza como ayer, pero lo menos con +3 al cierre, puede que más, y eso que mucho acojonaillo va a vender a saco por las plusvalías de ayer, pero las manos fuertes van a comprar. :cook:



joer que pedazo de owned, es tan grande que me estoy pensando comprar terras.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Has abierto en plena resistencia.Ojo.
> Suerte campeón



Ha tocado la línea y ha rebotado... parece que aguanta y el Stop está muy claro... gracias por los ánimos!


----------



## @@strom (11 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ha tocado la línea y ha rebotado... parece que aguanta y el Stop está muy claro... gracias por los ánimos!



¡Animo!
Por cierto ¿Como va ese recuento?


----------



## debianita (11 May 2010)

La foto de la ruleta en la web de Cárpatos no tiene precio.

LCASC, ustec los tiene cuadrados


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> ¡Animo!
> Por cierto ¿Como va ese recuento?



Pues parece que estamos en la 4 de 3 de C, pero he visto recuentos de todo tipo... ::

Ya dijimos que la 4 sería MUY diferente a la 2, y así está siendo, parece que lo de ayer fue una A, lo de hoy está siendo la B y faltaría la C, más arriba, para acabar todo este superrebote... a partir de ahí, vuelta a las caidas...

Saludos...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

Ibex: no te resistas que es peor , te daran con mas ganas ::


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ha tocado la línea y ha rebotado... parece que aguanta y el Stop está muy claro... gracias por los ánimos!



La resi la veo en 9975.Ojo.
No hay de qué


----------



## Antiparras (11 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Tengo dada orden de cortos. Mañana a las 12:00h.
> 
> Easy money!



Pues apueste a corto en SYV que precisamente presenta resultados mañana a esa misma hora. Se puede hacer doble combo: discurso del gafe ZP + presentación de resultados de ladrillera semiquebrada.... se alinean los astros


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> La resi la veo en 9975.Ojo.
> No hay de qué



Me lo has quitado del teclado... iba a decir que necesitamos pasar el 9975 contado...



debianita dijo:


> La foto de la ruleta en la web de Cárpatos no tiene precio.
> LCASC, ustec los tiene cuadrados



Pues al tacto parecen redonditos... ::


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me lo has quitado del teclado... iba a decir que necesitamos pasar el 9975 contado...
> 
> 
> 
> Pues al tacto parecen redonditos... ::



la divisa va a tu favor.a apretar nalgas

Edit:Mierda se desinfla el eur
Esta haciendo un kit kat entre 1,2698-1,2702


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2010)

La línea que comentaba antes...







Saludos...


----------



## Stuyvesant (11 May 2010)

<div align="center"><object width="720" height="433"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/M1owcncKCHg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/M1owcncKCHg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&rel=0&showinfo=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="720" height="433"></embed></object></div>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

Esto rompe pabajo antes de 10 minutos hoygan ::


----------



## debianita (11 May 2010)

Cerrados cortos, no me fio, he sacado para unos cartones de tabaco, antes de que Zparo lo suba tendré que hacer acopio.


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La línea que comentaba antes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soy consciente de la línea, pero si lo que hay en el círculo es un "Cuadrado" la probabilidad mayor chartista es romper por debajo.
De todos modos ya sabes que desde hace mas de un año las figuras ya no son lo que eran.Da igual.
No se desea suerte a los que saben,pero esto es bolsa.

Pooodraaaasssss!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

cerrados cortos y el hacha preparada para meterle de nuevo, estaba hasta los webs del lateral y 35 pipos al coleto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

cerrar yo los cortos y tirar pabajo fue todo una hoygan


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrar yo los cortos y tirar pabajo fue todo una hoygan




Es lo que tiene ser un pre******or de opinión inversa...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2010)

Paró justo en la directriz que dibujé en la gráfica... pero al ser descendente, tenía el SL puesto en los mínimos de hoy... 

Por cierto nadie se dió cuento de lo de HIBEX...? ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrar yo los cortos y tirar pabajo fue todo una hoygan



es un clásico de este hilo


----------



## Blackbird (11 May 2010)

Cuanto ha de bajar para que sea notica? Entiendo que un 15% ya sería noticia, pero con un 8% o 9% ?


----------



## aksarben (11 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> es un clásico de este hilo



Algunos somos de la versión inversa, cerrar largos y que empiece a subir en serio )

PD: Por cierto, a este paso Rico Heredero podrá comprar Matildes al precio que quería .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

pues ahora largo hoygan ::


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

los largos están sufriendo un ojete-calor intenso


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

pillados 30 pipos largo....... ahora subira el muy cabron


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cerrados cortos, no me fio, he sacado para unos cartones de tabaco, antes de que Zparo lo suba tendré que hacer acopio.



`__´!! ¿Y no es mejor que lo dejes?. ehhh

Demigrante tu aptitud (acabo de pasar por forocoches ¿se nota?jaja)


----------



## Interesado (11 May 2010)

Largo 9860. 

Ahora ya puede rebotar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

La cera que le están dando a la Matilde es épica...

Y el DAX subiendo un 4% WTF!!!


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

esos 9 euritos del SAN


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 May 2010)

Lo de Brasil no ha sentado nada bien


----------



## debianita (11 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> `__´!! ¿Y no es mejor que lo dejes?. ehhh
> 
> Demigrante tu aptitud (acabo de pasar por forocoches ¿se nota?jaja)




Eso seria lo inteligente, pero no he podido las veces que lo he intentado 

Ummmm que rico guano  Voy a mirar las plusvis 8:


----------



## pollastre (11 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Largo 9860.
> 
> Ahora ya puede rebotar.




Interesado, claramente lo suyo era una opinión interesada ::::

Ahora mismo he tenido un sueño.... sueño que el Ibex pierde hoy toda la ganancia que tuvo en el rally de ayer


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Vaya puto casino... menos mal que no he tenido 0_0 de operar ni ayer ni hoy...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

joder, menos mal que compraron ayer los leoncios


----------



## Urederra (11 May 2010)

Yuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu !!!!


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

jajaja... qué cabrones.... :XX:


aún me harán certificar hoy... jajaja )


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (11 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Paró justo en la directriz que dibujé en la gráfica... pero al ser descendente, tenía el SL puesto en los mínimos de hoy...
> 
> Por cierto nadie se dió cuento de lo de HIBEX...? ::



Vale,pero..
El cuadrado que se forma entre la 11,15h y las 12h invalida la directriz,pero es de mayor probabilidad bajista.
Ahora habrá que trazar una nueva directriz


----------



## Interesado (11 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Interesado, claramente lo suyo era una opinión interesada ::::
> 
> Ahora mismo he tenido un sueño.... sueño que el Ibex pierde hoy toda la ganancia que tuvo en el rally de ayer



Es que yo no voy a hacer 27 puntos en 10s.... 

De momento la situación está bajo control. Yo tengo el mismo sueño que usted, pero aún no toca... espero.


----------



## debianita (11 May 2010)

Tonuel, me parece que hoy tendrá trabajo 8:


----------



## RNSX (11 May 2010)

Sigue bajando, sigue bajando, los gacelos otra cosa no pero paciencia tenemos


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Buenas tardes.

No pierdan la FÉ ... hasta el cierre.


----------



## pollastre (11 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Es que yo no voy a hacer 27 puntos en 10s....
> 
> De momento la situación está bajo control. Yo tengo el mismo sueño que usted, pero aún no toca... espero.



Calle, calle... que ayer palmé como si fuera un Zuloman cualquiera... incluso con una actitud ligeramente más díscola, debo añadir 

Hoyga, Zuloman?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

Los de r4 tienen que estar encantados conmigo hoyga, vamos a medias:: entro y salgo con 20 o 30 pipos de beneficio


----------



## Interesado (11 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Calle, calle... que ayer palmé como si fuera un Zuloman cualquiera... incluso con una actitud ligeramente más díscola, debo añadir
> 
> Hoyga, Zuloman?



Calle, calle... si le dijera lo que llevo yo en el año... me hacían miembro honorífico de cáritas. :XX:

A ver si el fibo este se porta y me arregla un poco la cuenta.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

preparando cortos ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> 
> No pierdan la FÉ ... hasta el cierre.



Cierto es que el volumen es muy bajito, qué dice el konkorde?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Calle, calle... que ayer palmé como si fuera un Zuloman cualquiera... incluso con una actitud ligeramente más díscola, debo añadir
> 
> Hoyga, Zuloman?



zuloman ayer gano y hoy va ganando  ¿ recuerda ustec que ayer me llemaron loco por quedarme abierto corto ?


----------



## DeepChu (11 May 2010)

Zuloman, cuando tengas un poco de tiempo entre tanta ganancia xD, me podrias contar un poco como se opera con los CFDs? Que aqui uno es nuevo en estos lares y le gustaria probar a ver como funciona esto xD

Y con cuanta pasta aconsejas empezar y tal, para no llevarse sustos muyu gordos xD

Gracias


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

zuloman tiene usted más riesgo de quiebra que Grecia, sin acritud


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Ya empezamos con la puta manipuilación...

Pre-Market
Time (ET) Pre-Market
Price Pre-Market
Share Volume
07:03 $ 2.80 100
07:03 $ 2.80 100
07:03 $ 2.80 100
07:03 $ 2.80 100
07:02 $ 2.80 100
04:15 $ 2.88 500
04:15 $ 2.73 100

Read more: National Bank of Greece SA (NBG) Pre-Market Trading


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> zuloman tiene usted más riesgo de quiebra que Grecia, sin acritud



al final el chico de color le terminará certificando ::


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Vale,pero..
> El cuadrado que se forma entre la 11,15h y las 12h invalida la directriz,pero es de mayor probabilidad bajista.
> Ahora habrá que trazar una nueva directriz




Déjaros de directrices y hostias y pillad las palomitas... )


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Vamos preparando la tijera.... How to make your own iPad micro SIM | News | TechRadar UK <object width="480" height="385">
</param>
</param>
</param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FkyMzn5NkaI&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

Corto again ::


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Vamos preparando la tijera.... How to make your own iPad micro SIM | News | TechRadar UK



¿Y qué consiguen con éso...? ¿rebajarle el peso...? )


Saludos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> zuloman tiene usted más riesgo de quiebra que Grecia, sin acritud



Se equivica joven, no tengo riesgo de quiebra...... ya estoy quebrado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

otros 25 pipos corto hoygan, pela a pela un Ferrari 
!! Que facil es esto cuando se empieza ganando y se tiene un colchon !!! ::
y otros 25 largo , estoy iluminado hoy hoygan


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

el SAN no puede ahora con los 9e , no sé yo esos largos


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

No, el iPAD solo admite microSIM, pero este nuevo invento, solo es una reducción del plástico, el integrado es el mismo.

Ahora puedes utilizar cualquier SIM, sin pasar por caja... si tienes YOIGO, SIMYO, etc...


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

cada loco con su tema ::


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> No, el iPAD solo admite microSIM, pero este nuevo invento, solo es una reducción del plástico, el integrado es el mismo.
> 
> Ahora puedes utilizar cualquier SIM, sin pasar por caja... si tienes YOIGO, SIMYO, etc...




¿Pero quien cojones se compra un ipad y luego se pone a recortar la SIM...? :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## fmc (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> otros 25 pipos corto hoygan, pela a pela un Ferrari
> !! Que facil es esto cuando se empieza ganando y se tiene un colchon !!! ::
> y otros 25 largo , estoy iluminado hoy hoygan



Está hecho todo un scalper.... pídale un jamón al broker, que los va a hacer de oro...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Imagina alguien que vaya a utilizar YOIGO / SIMYO prepago... solo para su iPAD... de momento, estos operadores NO TIENEN tarjetas en formato microSIM.

Y las operadoras que las tienen, te obligan a un contrato de datos....


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Imagina alguien que vaya a utilizar YOIGO / SIMYO prepago... solo para su iPAD... de momento, estos operadores NO TIENEN tarjetas en formato microSIM.
> 
> Y las operadoras que las tienen, te obligan a un contrato de datos....


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Imagina alguien que vaya a utilizar YOIGO / SIMYO prepago... solo para su iPAD... de momento, estos operadores NO TIENEN tarjetas en formato microSIM.
> 
> Y las operadoras que las tienen, te obligan a un contrato de datos....



yoigo y simyo son de pobres...



Saludos )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Zuloman, cuando tengas un poco de tiempo entre tanta ganancia xD, me podrias contar un poco como se opera con los CFDs? Que aqui uno es nuevo en estos lares y le gustaria probar a ver como funciona esto xD
> 
> Y con cuanta pasta aconsejas empezar y tal, para no llevarse sustos muyu gordos xD
> 
> Gracias



Yo opero con miniibex, 1000 leuros cada uno mas 350 de garantia, por cada punto que sube/baja el ibex ganas/pierdes 1 euro .

Te aconsejo que empieces con la pasta que estes dispuesto a perder


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Yo opero con miniibex, 1000 leuros cada uno mas 350 de garantia, por cada punto que sube/baja el ibex ganas/pierdes 1 euro .
> 
> Te aconsejo que empieces con la pasta que estes dispuesto a perder



Vas con minis por 35 pipos?

:XX:

Mejor ponte a trabajar, así no superas por hora ni el salario mínimo...

Si fueran contratos mira...


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

ojo zuloman que Luca quiere acabar de arruinarle

no hay güebos a jugárselo todo en Urbas :bla:


----------



## Interesado (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Yo opero con miniibex, 1000 leuros cada uno mas 350 de garantia, por cada punto que sube/baja el ibex ganas/pierdes 1 euro .
> 
> Te aconsejo que empieces con la pasta que estes dispuesto a perder



Lo suyo es un caso claro de ludopatía.

¿Se ha planteado el ratio rentabilidad/riesgo de su operativa?

Porque si es cuestión de regalar dinero, aquí los de la cola de Cáritas estamos más necesitados que esos leoncios a los que les está tirando chuletones a la espera de que le arranquen el brazo de un bocado...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vas con minis por 35 pipos?
> 
> :XX:
> 
> ...



son 7 minis y son muchas veces 30 pipos, suma y sigue 


Tranquilo que todo llegara ::

Hoy + 2000 leuros ¿ y usted?


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

no me gusta nada la pinta de esto, hoy cerramos en -13%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> son 7 minis y son muchas veces 30 pipos, suma y sigue
> 
> 
> Tranquilo que todo llegara ::
> ...



Eso ya está más claro así sí zulomán.

No olvide el 10% para cáritas.

Si fueran 7 contratos gordos serían 20.000 así que arriésgate y en 3 meses te retiras.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Ya mismo tenemos en todos los colaboradores... el "efecto Kuji" .... hay que dejar fluir las plusvalías... 

XD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

ahi viene otra tiradita hacia abajo


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Tonuel, me imagino q será un buen patriota, tendrá sus contratos con MOVISTAR.... Vodafone to Offer iPad Price Plans from End May - Vodafone


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Ya mismo tenemos en todos los colaboradores... el "efecto Kuji" .... hay que dejar fluir las plusvalías...
> 
> XD



a ver si el efectu kuji va a ser dejar de postear...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

DP las órdenes de 100 en 100 son de fondos y cocos verdad?

Sus programas de trading y tarifas planas de comisiones....

por fin un de 2k, un patriota ha acudido...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

me voy a comer, no rompais nada en mi ausencia


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

Como TEF pierda los 15,200 me convierto en RHBN 2.0.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Si, suelen hacerlo para ocultar sus propositos... acumular.... aunque en el PM, pueden ser gacelas, tipo estudiantes.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me voy a comer, no rompais nada en mi ausencia



A tu vuelta todo parriba.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (11 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Y qué consiguen con éso...? ¿rebajarle el peso...? )
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Fantastica su firma.

Un saludo a todos!


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

Ayyyy que la lío. Estamos hablando de 60k. Salirme en 17, sin prisas de ningún tipo.

TEF 15,530 -1,020 -6,2% 


Muuuy tentado.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Tonuel, me imagino q será un buen patriota, tendrá sus contratos con MOVISTAR....



Soy un patriota y de los grandes... por éso no he sacado el 100% de mi dinero del país... )



Saludos :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ayyyy que la lío. Estamos hablando de 60k. Salirme en 17, sin prisas de ningún tipo.
> 
> TEF 15,530 -1,020 -6,2%
> 
> ...



Somos 2....


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Hoy tendrías que haber comprado PTELECOM...


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ayyyy que la lío. Estamos hablando de 60k. Salirme en 17, sin prisas de ningún tipo.
> 
> TEF 15,530 -1,020 -6,2%
> 
> ...




métete, aunque bajen a 12 ya subirán a medio plazo... 8:



hoy le han dado por todos lados... hasta el pirata Chávez... jajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> métete, aunque bajen a 12 ya subirán a medio plazo... 8:



La bolsa siempre sube, si no mira el lunes...:XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Por si langaro no lo vió:

May 10, 2010 5:28 PM EDT
Delta Petroleum Corp. (Nasdaq: DPTR) reports Q1 loss of $0.05, 5 cents
better than the analyst estimate of ($0.10). Revenue for the quarter
was $43.96 million, which compares to the estimate of $29.51 million.


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> métete, aunque bajen a 12 ya subirán a medio plazo... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> hoy le han dado por todos lados... hasta el pirata Chávez... jajaja




Pues preferiría entrar entonces en 12.20, la verdad :Baile:

¿Qué significa 8:?


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Qué significa 8:?





lo mismo que... ienso:



que he tenido que razonar para responderle...


----------



## perroleo (11 May 2010)

Santander a 8,830!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

ghkghk no tengas prisa con las matildes, igual es mejor pillar unas SAN a 2,85...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Inditex son las acciones más cachondas del Ibex..

DP sabes quién es su cuidador?? se luce, siempre la suben en las mega bajadas...


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ghkghk no tengas prisa con las matildes, igual es mejor pillar unas SAN a 2,85...





Creo que no me espero, y a 2,90 entraría.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

joder con los mercados... ienso: y eso que el inútil de ZP todavia no ha abierto la boca anunciando medidas... :8:



mañana rompemos los 8000 señorehs... jajajaja :XX:


Saludos


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Hoy ha sido Barclays, con +241.000accs de compra.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> joder con los mercados... ienso: y eso que el inútil de ZP todavia no ha abierto la boca anunciando medidas... :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El que le está preparando el discurso se ha ido de la lengua...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Qué mamones...

08:46 $ 2.96 100
08:46 $ 2.96 100
08:46 $ 2.96 100
08:46 $ 2.96 100

Read more: National Bank of Greece SA (NBG) Pre-Market Trading


Ya van a recoger beneficios en la apertura...


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

Ahora entiendo el castañazo de TEF.

"Telefónica prepara nuevas inversiones en España, tras detectar recuperación"

Con esos analistas que tienen en nómina...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 May 2010)

-6% joder!!!!! Para eso tanto subir la bolsa ayer? Perroflautas europeos, esto con la FED no pasa


----------



## Registrador (11 May 2010)

Oigan el IBEX está cayendo un 5%, Merkel, mete otros 750.000 millones porfa, que estos lobos me están follando


----------



## debianita (11 May 2010)

El Ibex 35 esconde un potencial alcista del 25% a doce meses - 10/05/10 - 2131479 - elEconomista.es

:XX: Compren compren, el país les necesita

Al Botas le estan dando hasta en el carné de identidad  . Tonuel prepare los violines que llegamos al -6% del guarribex


----------



## miliki (11 May 2010)

Por curiosidad, telefonica reparte el dividendo a los accionistas que posean las acciones hoy?


----------



## mercenario (11 May 2010)

miliki dijo:


> Por curiosidad, telefonica reparte el dividendo a los accionistas que posean las acciones hoy?



si lo reparte hoy es para los que las tenian ayer al cierre


----------



## errozate (11 May 2010)

Señores y señoras.

Bienvenidos a la semana pasada.


La sesión ayer fue atípica, pero la de hoy es también rarita ¿o no?


Saludos a todos.


p.d.: al final no me dió tiempo a meterme, entre que me lo pensaba el fin de semana, ayer llegó la ola, y me quedé quieto; y quieto sigo. A ver qué hace esto.


----------



## Ajoporro (11 May 2010)

Mercado Venta Compra Hora Cambio 
España 35 9736 9741 14:58 -503 
Wall Street 10675 10679 14:58 -113 
Alemania 30 5940.8 5942.8 14:58 -56.2 
EUR/USD 12700.0 12701.0 14:58 -87.1 
Oro al contado 1222.13 1222.63 14:58 19.28 
Crudo Ligero EEUU 7569 7575 14:58 -116 
Telefonica SA 15.4950 15.5100 14:58 -1.6975 
Banco Santander Central Hispano SA 8.8080 8.8140 14:58


----------



## Ajoporro (11 May 2010)

Cualquiier otro día sería para enmarcar....


----------



## Catacrack (11 May 2010)

Los cortos del botas los voy a mantener hasta los 3€. Pero por si acaso le pondre un SP en 9€


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> A tu vuelta todo parriba.



ya veo ya, no se os puede dejar solos xd


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

No hay confianza en España S.A., el capitán está borracho señorehs... :S


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ya veo ya, no se os puede dejar solos xd



Veo que captas la ironía


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

preparen cortos arrrraagggggg , firmeeesss ::

apuntennnnnnn ......


----------



## zyro (11 May 2010)

zyro dijo:


> También puede bajar a los 9770 para coger impulso parriba de nuevo.
> 
> Osea que mejor esperar al 9800 para abrir largos y si los pierde, reorganizarse.



Bueno, se acerca la hora de la verdad.

Veremos si aguantan los 9750.

Si lo hace, nos vamos al 10100 del tirón


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Bueno, se acerca la hora de la verdad.
> 
> Veremos si aguantan los 9750-9800.
> 
> Si lo hace, nos vamos al 10100 del tirón



EL EUR/USD Sube pero abriremos con gap a la baja en USA.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Bueno, se acerca la hora de la verdad.
> 
> Veremos si aguantan los 9750.
> 
> Si lo hace, nos vamos al 10100 del tirón



pasame una caladita


----------



## Starkiller (11 May 2010)

Despues de un 14% de subida, una bajada del 5% se hace aburrida...

A mi, si no cierran el gap del Lunes, esto no me dice nada.


----------



## Lomendil (11 May 2010)

El SAN es monográfico hoy, casi...previsible.


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

y no será que las subidas de ayer fueron otro error humano como el de la semana pasada en el doullons ahjajajajaa ay esa teclita "b"


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> y no será que las subidas de ayer fueron otro error humano como el de la semana pasada en el doullons ahjajajajaa ay esa teclita "b"



No, no..... el error es la bajada de hoy. Rumores que a Trichet se le ha caído una taza de café sobre el teclado 

Enseguida recuperamos, ustedes póngase largos


----------



## SrMarrón (11 May 2010)

miliki dijo:


> Por curiosidad, telefonica reparte el dividendo a los accionistas que posean las acciones hoy?



A los que las tenían ayer al cierre. Yo ya tengo el dividendo a buén recaudo 


Por cierto, los que relacionais la debilidad del euro frente al dolar con la caída de la bolsa... Yo siempre lo había entendido a la inversa: un euro debil atrae a inversores extrangeros, ya que les salen las acciones más baratas, mientras que un euro fuerte les expulsa, ya que les compensa vender para conseguir euros y cambiarlos a dolares de nuevo.

Almenos así había funcionado de siempre la bolsa americana... a dolar barato, bolsa cara; a dolar caro, bolsa barata. Tan different is Spain?


----------



## zyro (11 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pasame una caladita



veo que estás corto o lo vas a estar.

Yo más bien pienso que esto va a seguir subiendo, por eso contaba con un retroceso hasta el 9800, teniendo en cuenta que aprox en 9730 tenía el primer fibo.

Aunque todavía habría posibilidad de bajar más, mi sensación, por el volumen que se ha movido en estos días, es que en 8900 hemos hecho mínimos para unos cuantos meses.

Esa es mi apuesta para el día de hoy, mañana ya veremos.


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

no me fío para largos, la semana pasada pusieron billones en vez de millones, a ver si la próxima vez ponen trillones sin querer y bajamos un -500%


----------



## capuser (11 May 2010)

¿La impresora del Trichi se ha quedado sin tóner???


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

ha pulsado cancelar en vez de aceptar en la impresora

perdonen que me repita pero es que lo del error humano es la mayor estupidez que he oido en mi vida, y ya peino canas (en la barba)


----------



## Starkiller (11 May 2010)

SrMarrón dijo:


> Por cierto, los que relacionais la debilidad del euro frente al dolar con la caída de la bolsa... Yo siempre lo había entendido a la inversa: un euro debil atrae a inversores extrangeros, ya que les salen las acciones más baratas, mientras que un euro fuerte les expulsa, ya que les compensa vender para conseguir euros y cambiarlos a dolares de nuevo.
> 
> Almenos así había funcionado de siempre la bolsa americana... a dolar barato, bolsa cara; a dolar caro, bolsa barata. Tan different is Spain?



En teoría si. Lo que pasa es que eso funciona cuando el mercado esta en valores razonables (Con un PER menor de 20). Por encima de eso, la cosa cambia mucho: cobra mucha mas importancia las expectativas que los juegos cambiarios, y el corto plazo sobre el largo.

Eso, además, también aumenta la volatilidad. Con una volatilidad tan alta, donde la bolsa varía entre un 5 y un 10% en un solo día, las minúsculas variaciones cambiarias de 0,05% de las divisas son muy, muy secundarias. Nadie se preocupa en mover el dinero en base al cambio; renta mucho más jugar de una forma u otra en la bolsa, sin necesidad de hacer trucos cambiários.

Ese es el motivo de que todo lo de este fin de semana haya afectado tanto a la bolsa, y tan poco a las divisas: el mercado de divisas ahora mismo es mucho más utilitario que especulativo. Los fondos no ganan dinero ahora mismo cambiando divisas, sino con las enormes fluctuaciones de la bolsa, los CDS soberanos y de empresas, etc...


----------



## capuser (11 May 2010)

^^ Cuando en los huevos las veas blanquear...


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 May 2010)

capuser dijo:


> ¿La impresora del Trichi se ha quedado sin tóner???



Las cenizas del volcán han retrasado el envío de HP. En un par de días las tienen en marcha ::


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

timofónica tiene que subir de aquí al final de la sesión, demasiada hostia


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> timofónica tiene que subir de aquí al final de la sesión, demasiada hostia



Eso pienso yo y quiero ponerme largo pero me da yuyu la verdad...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

la furia de pepón se desató


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (11 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El Ibex 35 esconde un potencial alcista del 25% a doce meses - 10/05/10 - 2131479 - elEconomista.es
> 
> :XX: Compren compren, el país les necesita



Y lo basan en el "recorrido ascendente" que tienen por delante sobre todo constructoras y bancos... :Aplauso:


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por si langaro no lo vió:
> 
> May 10, 2010 5:28 PM EDT
> Delta Petroleum Corp. (Nasdaq: DPTR) reports Q1 loss of $0.05, 5 cents
> ...



me he perdido toda la mañana la jugada, ahora acabo de leerte, y pregunto..... esto que significa, porque ha abierto con bajadas?, aguanto?, lo bueno es que tambien llevo AGEN y esa va muy bien....


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

yo tmb me pondría largo pero ahora mismo la bolsa me provoca una mezcla de miedo, asco y pena


----------



## Starkiller (11 May 2010)

A mi risa. Por cierto, ¿Porque tenéis mas o menos claro que va a subir? yo diría que del 9900 no pasa ni de coña...


----------



## chameleon (11 May 2010)

porque históricamente cuando ha llegado a los niveles de sobreventa del pasado viernes, el rebote ha sido de al menos 1500 puntos (consumiendo varias sesiones)

debería llegar a 10500 al menos


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

No es por asustar pero:



> Mundo hedge Fund. Muy importante. [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto de Cárpatos quiere decir guano puro incoming.


----------



## Claca (11 May 2010)

Hola, gente

Os veo muy animados por esta bajada, cuando, en realidad, no tiene demasiado secreto si tenemos en cuenta lo que pasó ayer y lo que está sucediendo hoy. Uno de los pesos pesados abona dividendo el día después de que el chicharríndice subiera casi un 15% en un día. ¿Qué esperabais? Las ventas han aparecido al primer signo de debilidad, como es lógico, pero yo veo el panorama bastante tranquilo si tenemos en cuenta las circunstancias. El resto de mercados recortan mucho menos, aunque, claro, no es lo mismo subir un 4% que un 15% 

Ya veremos mañana si la cosa sigue igual. Por el momento el ibex ha subido un 8% en dos días.

PD: Hoy, además, estaban todas las gacelas largas, buscando al mínimo recorte un punto de entrada (ayer sucedió lo contrario). Los leoncios han olido sangre y han apretado un poco.


----------



## Interesado (11 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> A mi risa. Por cierto, ¿Porque tenéis mas o menos claro que va a subir? yo diría que del 9900 no pasa ni de coña...



Es el a-b-*C* del análisis técnico. 

En mi opinión va a haber una subida fuerte, pero vamos, que si no le gusta mi opinión tengo otras...

De todos modos esto para el muy corto plazo, a más de uno o dos días vista, la apuesta clara es cortos.


----------



## zyro (11 May 2010)

Posible HCH invertido en formación en el Ibex.

Rompiendo 9900, objetivo 10050.

Buen objetivo para hoy, no creo que de tiempo a mucho más quedando poco más de una hora de mercado.


----------



## debianita (11 May 2010)

HOYGAN era aqui donde repartian guano?

Esto está más muerto que el gato del rebotillo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (11 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Hola, gente
> 
> Os veo muy animados por esta bajada, cuando, en realidad, no tiene demasiado secreto si tenemos en cuenta lo que pasó ayer y lo que está sucediendo hoy. Uno de los pesos pesados abona dividendo el día después de que el chicharríndice subiera casi un 15% en un día. ¿Qué esperabais? Las ventas han aparecido al primer signo de debilidad, como es lógico, pero yo veo el panorama bastante tranquilo si tenemos en cuenta las circunstancias. El resto de mercados recortan mucho menos, aunque, claro, no es lo mismo subir un 4% que un 15%
> 
> ...



Muy bueno el texto de tu firma, creo que es premonitorio para cuando toquemos los 10500, entonces habrá llegado el GUANOCALIPSIS NOW.


----------



## zyro (11 May 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Posible HCH invertido en formación en el Ibex.
> 
> Rompiendo 9900, objetivo 10050.
> 
> Buen objetivo para hoy, no creo que de tiempo a mucho más quedando poco más de una hora de mercado.



Ahora parece que rompe. Vamos a ver si en media hora que queda llega al 10050


----------



## Claca (11 May 2010)

Es que os emocionáis con poco, hamijos. Si lo que ha puesto Mulder es correcto, como pensamos la mayoría, ya tendremos ocasiones para certificar. Y muchas, además.


----------



## Desencantado (11 May 2010)

Para cuándo la Guanopedia?


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

no podemos con las resistencias ES EL FIN


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso pienso yo y quiero ponerme largo pero me da yuyu la verdad...




Chavales... poded intereconomia... me estoy partiendo con un mochuelo aprendiz de vendedor de crecepelo que asegura que hemos tocado mínimos del año... :bla: jajajaja.... :XX:


Ve con tu mamá y no nos hagas reir.... jajaja 



Saludos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (11 May 2010)

otro dia que por gilipollas me soplan las plusvis 


Tengo que aprender a parar cuando gano xd :


----------



## Interesado (11 May 2010)

Hay que dejar esto por encima de los 10k que sino las gacelas se nos asustan...

Un empujoncito más y ya tenemos titular.


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 May 2010)

Calla calla, cerré largos en 9850 :ouch:


----------



## Interesado (11 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Calla calla, cerré largos en 9850 :ouch:



Hombre de poca fe...

Ya te dije que a mi se me tiene que aplicar filtro... el tema está en qué dirección... )

De todos modos, al SP se le atraganta en 1160 y cuando he leído lo de Cárpatos que ha dicho Mulder, me he hecho caquita... creo que estos largos los voy a aguantar poco.

EDIT: El SP acaba de romper los 1160.


----------



## zyro (11 May 2010)

zyro dijo:


> Ahora parece que rompe. Vamos a ver si en media hora que queda llega al 10050



Nada , ni en la subasta, se ha quedado corto, pero el HCH ha sido cantado.

Señores, tengan cuidado con sus cortos, que esto es alcista.


----------



## Zetaperro (11 May 2010)

[YOUTUBE]BTx7py5MAlQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sir Nigga (11 May 2010)

timofónica han comprado a última hora, mañana parriba que pájaros


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2010)

Mulder que ha pasado hoy en la robasta??????


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

Tarde a TEF. Llego a comprar a -6.2% como he estado a punto y me las quito mañana a media mañana con un +5%. Aunque a toro pasado (nunca mejor dicho).


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2010)

Zetaperro dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]BTx7py5MAlQ[/YOUTUBE]



porque no puedo leer nada mas????????


----------



## Mulder (11 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha quedado ligeramente positivo.

- Han comprado hasta las 9:15.
- A partir de ahí han vendido hasta las 16:40.
- En ese momento han empezado a comprar con bastante fuerza.
- En subasta han comprado también.

Parece que estén soltando de lo lindo, pero lo que me extraña de hoy es la fuerza compradora de última hora, parece que esperan subidas con cierta fuerza, a lo mejor lo suben hasta que salga ZP a decir sus payasadas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Yo he estado a punto de comprar matildes cuando estaba en -8,80% pero no he tenido O_O xdddddddddd


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

DP andas por ahí? intentan romper el 2,75 en NVAX a ver qué hacen!


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo he estado a punto de comprar matildes cuando estaba en -8,80% pero no he tenido O_O xdddddddddd




No jodas que ha estado en -8.80%!! Ahí sí hubiera entrado seguro...


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Si, lo hemos intentado un par de veces hasta los 2.77

La tercera es la buena... jijijiji!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Mulder que ha pasado hoy en la robasta??????



Ya has cerrado el GAP en DPTR

CYCC está muy interesante por si decides salirte.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, lo hemos intentado un par de veces hasta los 2.77
> 
> La tercera es la buena... jijijiji!!



Eso espero que he pillado algunas a 2,66


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> No jodas que ha estado en -8.80%!! Ahí sí hubiera entrado seguro...



En ecobolsa la he llagado a ver a -9,15%


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ya has cerrado el GAP en DPTR
> 
> CYCC está muy interesante por si decides salirte.



Buenas tardes ^__^!

Como siempre he entrado en la fea del grupo xD ANDS, que poco volumen pffff me parece que sino hoy, las chapo mañana.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Las CYCC las dejo. son unas ARIAd light... suelen rebotar hasta los 2.6x - 2.8x


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En ecobolsa la he llagado a ver a -9,15%



Mañana ya tengo ingresado el dividendo, y voy a comprar 1.000 acciones. ¿Pongo precio?
¿Por lo mejor?
¿Seguirán bajando?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Pss que planito está todo y que poco volumen.. o una de dos.. o es que vamos consolidando subida o que al cierre viene un guano peor que el craken


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Mañana ya tengo ingresado el dividendo, y voy a comprar 1.000 acciones. ¿Pongo precio?
> ¿Por lo mejor?
> ¿Seguirán bajando?



Opinamos que hasta las 12 subirán hasta que hable nuestro presidente.

Felicidades por esos 100k que te has ingresado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenas tardes ^__^!
> 
> Como siempre he entrado en la fea del grupo xD ANDS, que poco volumen pffff me parece que sino hoy, las chapo mañana.



¿?

SI van de puta madre...

Anadys Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ANDS quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Según veo... están intentando echar a las gacelillas de NVAX... quieren toda la subida para ellos solos.


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> En ecobolsa la he llagado a ver a -9,15%



¿y no has entrado? Yo esa la hubiese visto clara...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Según veo... están intentando echar a las gacelillas de NVAX... quieren toda la subida para ellos solos.



Para mí que frenan la subida con 300-700 acciones de vez en cuando pero no veo que tiren a nadie.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿y no has entrado? Yo esa la hubiese visto clara...



Claro claro en el chulibex... como que no... :XX:


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Estaba hablando de la apertura, con el -4% de bajada....

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ¿?
> 
> SI van de puta madre...
> 
> Anadys Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ANDS quotes & news - Google Finance



LLevan 40 mil acciones... y largarlas, me refería a colocarles el stop e ir subiéndolo.

Y de ayer me esperaba más... pero bueno :cook:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Estaba hablando de la apertura, con el -4% de bajada....
> 
> XD



Pues se va a quedar plana en el mejor de los casos... ha roto la tendencia diaria y está perdiendo volumen.. voy a ponerle un SP que hoy ya no da más de sí...


----------



## Malditos_Usureros (11 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha quedado ligeramente positivo.
> 
> - Han comprado hasta las 9:15.
> - A partir de ahí han vendido hasta las 16:40.
> ...



Disculpen mi desconocimiento sobre la bolsa española pero.. Quien demonios son los leoncios? Lo he oido ya varias veces por aquí.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2010)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Disculpen mi desconocimiento sobre la bolsa española pero.. Quien demonios son los leoncios? Lo he oido ya varias veces por aquí.



Ufff cuanto te falta aún.... jajaja

Añade a eso, los Cocos... y algún otro... )


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

http://spb.fotolog.com/photo/11/8/115/dibujosantiwos/1203038944_f.jpg


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Disculpen mi desconocimiento sobre la bolsa española pero.. Quien demonios son los leoncios? Lo he oido ya varias veces por aquí.




Los que cortan el bacalao... El gran enemigo de las gacelas.


----------



## Astur147 (11 May 2010)

Estoy en DPTR a 1.38, y tengo muy pocas NVAX a 2.65 del otro dia, estoy a ver si cargo mas. ¿Entro a 2.72 ? También estoy esperando a ver si me entra una orden en DSCO a 0.518 pero no hay tu tia.

Es para L/P todo..


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

"No vamos a pasar los 1160, hay pánico"

Carpatowned


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Astur147 dijo:


> Estoy en DPTR a 1.38, y tengo muy pocas NVAX a 2.65 del otro dia, estoy a ver si cargo mas. ¿Entro a 2.72 ? También estoy esperando a ver si me entra una orden en DSCO a 0.518 pero no hay tu tia.
> 
> Es para L/P todo..



Pilla unas NBG mejor que ampliar NVAX.

DPTR y DSCO te van a dar muchos sustos...si las vas a tener a L/P pon SP y recompras si te saltan.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "No vamos a pasar los 1160, hay pánico"
> 
> Carpatowned



Sï, para mí que consolidamos subida... vamos que veo cambio de tendencia por el poco volumen y las gráficas que se pintan.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

NVAX lateral.. vaya coñazo de acciones DP...XDDDD sí que son ARIA v2


----------



## Dula (11 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los que cortan el bacalao... El gran enemigo de las gacelas.



¡Tenéis muyy mala follá algunos de este hilo! Al menos las respuestas podían ser más amables. No todos los que entramos en este hilo tenemos las mismas nociones de bolsa que parece tenéis vosotros. Y es lógico que si lo desconocemos preguntemos. Si no queréis que se pregunte nada simplemente poned un candado y dejad el hilo privado.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pilla unas NBG mejor que ampliar NVAX.
> 
> DPTR y DSCO te van a dar muchos sustos...si las vas a tener a L/P pon SP y recompras si te saltan.



algun objetivo de salida en DPTR a corto???????????
y porque han subido tanto AGEN hoy?
Gracias


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

Malditos_Usureros dijo:


> Disculpen mi desconocimiento sobre la bolsa española pero.. Quien demonios son los leoncios? Lo he oido ya varias veces por aquí.





por favor leanse el manual del hilo... por cortesia del señor Mulder... 8:


http://www.burbuwiki.org/burbuja2/index.php/FAQ


Saludos 8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> algun objetivo de salida en DPTR a corto???????????
> y porque han subido tanto AGEN hoy?
> Gracias



es muy volátil, hoy esperaba algo más de ella, igual al cierre nos sorprende...

En cuanto pegue un pump sal por patas y pilla la pasta, de momento ha pasado el 50% de lo que te dije ayer, posible gap a la baja para gacelear y subida.. lo que pasa que se ha quedado plana...


----------



## Astur147 (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pilla unas NBG mejor que ampliar NVAX.
> 
> DPTR y DSCO te van a dar muchos sustos...si las vas a tener a L/P pon SP y recompras si te saltan.



Pillaría unas NBG pero estoy con la cartera familiar, y son mas adversos al riesgo, me dicen que "es demasiado" xDD :ouch:

Gracias por el consejo, a cuanto pondrías el SP?

Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Astur147 dijo:


> Pillaría unas NBG pero estoy con la cartera familiar, y son mas adversos al riesgo, me dicen que "es demasiado" xDD :ouch:
> 
> Gracias por el consejo, a cuanto pondrías el SP?
> 
> Saludos



Bueno las que llevas no es que sean "matildes"...



Ponlo cubriendo comisiones.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Me voy a mis labores, DP pasa algún chivatazo de NVAX que se ha quedado atolondrada con la noticia del Q1...


----------



## Astur147 (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Bueno las que llevas no es que sean "matildes"...
> 
> 
> 
> Ponlo cubriendo comisiones.



También tengo que entrar en algunas matildes...

Lo que puso antes Mulder me acongojó un poco y no sé si esperar :


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Luca, los inversores conocen que DP HF es dinero fácil... tenemos el 90% de éxito en todas las apuestas.

Solo es necesario disponer de cash y paciencia...

XD


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

Cash calentito

El FMI confirma que Grecia contará con el préstamo de 5.500 millones esta semana - 11/05/10 - 2134893 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Tenéis muyy mala follá algunos de este hilo! Al menos las respuestas podían ser más amables. No todos los que entramos en este hilo tenemos las mismas nociones de bolsa que parece tenéis vosotros. Y es lógico que si lo desconocemos preguntemos. Si no queréis que se pregunte nada simplemente poned un candado y dejad el hilo privado.



! ¿Tú has visto el anuncio de los All-brant (o como se escriba)?.

Este es un hilo amigable (quitando al poli malo ), pero como en casi todos lados tenemos nuestras propias bromas... pero que estate seguro que después se le explica.

Un saludo

Astur ¿cartera familiar y pillas esas acciones? Las Dptr están en proceso de despiece... y las otras que comentas de seguras tienen bien poco, yo que tu esta mañana lo hubiera metido todo en las Telefónicas y el SAN


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

La presión está funcionando... hay unas cuantas a 2.73 a la venta................ NOVARTIS time!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ! ¿Tú has visto el anuncio de los All-brant (o como se escriba)?.
> 
> Este es un hilo amigable (quitando al poli malo ), pero como en casi todos lados tenemos nuestras propias bromas... pero que estate seguro que después se le explica.
> 
> Un saludo



Efectivamente, "semos" un poco cabrones nada más, zuloman hoy por ejemplo se ha puesto a darme caña hasta que ha palmado y ha recordado que tengo pase vip en cáritas.

Lee primero el libro de carpatos y estarás preparado para el hilo.

Saludos. (del poli malo, pero no sé porqué cojones me dicen eso...)


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Efectivamente, "semos" un poco cabrones nada más, zuloman hoy por ejemplo se ha puesto a darme caña hasta que ha palmado y ha recordado que tengo pase vip en cáritas.
> 
> Lee primero el libro de carpatos y estarás preparado para el hilo.
> 
> Saludos. (del poli malo, pero no sé porqué cojones me dicen eso...)



Lo del *poli malo *yo tampoco lo entiendo... ienso:



más bien eres el que *palma siempre*... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> La presión está funcionando... hay unas cuantas a 2.73 a la venta................ NOVARTIS time!



Lateral = acumulación por lo que dices, pero vamos, lo prioritario es cierre de cortos.. así no hacemos "na"


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (11 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Lo del *poli malo *yo tampoco lo entiendo... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habló el iluminado 

También gano no se crea.

Prueba de ello es que los novicios preguntan por nosotros no? no veo ninguna configuración de cartera dirigida a ustec...


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ! ¿Tú has visto el anuncio de los All-brant (o como se escriba)?.
> 
> Este es un hilo amigable (quitando al poli malo ), pero como en casi todos lados tenemos nuestras propias bromas... pero que estate seguro que después se le explica.
> 
> ...



Esto me recuerda a cuando alguien quiso destinar los ahorros en ARIA en sus momentos últimos donde las gacelillas estaban dudosas (como casi siempre). Alguien le contestó "los ahorros de los nenes no se pueden meter en un chicharro como este". Creo que fue una llamada a la realidad.

Que risión


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Habló el iluminado
> 
> También gano no se crea.
> 
> Prueba de ello es que los novicios preguntan por nosotros no? no veo ninguna configuración de cartera dirigida a ustec...



pues la bandeja de privados la tengo llena hamijo... 

ya le dije que se metiera en Telefónica cuando caía un 6%... pero usted no ha tenido huevos para hacerlo... cest la vie gacelilla...


Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Tenéis muyy mala follá algunos de este hilo! Al menos las respuestas podían ser más amables. No todos los que entramos en este hilo tenemos las mismas nociones de bolsa que parece tenéis vosotros. Y es lógico que si lo desconocemos preguntemos. Si no queréis que se pregunte nada simplemente poned un candado y dejad el hilo privado.




No he pretendido ser antipático, y menos con Malditos_Usureros al que aprecio por lo que he leído en el foro. Con lo de "los que parten el bacalao" creo que queda bien claro que son los que dominan el mercado, los grandes de verdad. Y cuando digo que son los enemigos de las gacelas (los leones se comen a las gacelas) queda claro que las gacelas somos usted y yo.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a cuando alguien quiso destinar los ahorros en ARIA en sus momentos últimos donde las gacelillas estaban dudosas (como casi siempre). Alguien le contestó "los ahorros de los nenes no se pueden meter en un chicharro como este". Creo que fue una llamada a la realidad.
> 
> Que risión



¿Esa frase es mía? Porque perfectamente podría serlo... desde luego la respuesta es razonada. 

Lo prepararon todo para echar al pequeño inversor, dime quien podría quedarse en esa acción con el permiso de emitir más de 100 millones de acciones, una locura.

Que salio bien y subió ¿y qué? ¿tu te jugarías todos tus ahorros sin info privilegiada?.

Eso es si va por mi xD, afortunadamente en este hilo lo único que está claro es que cada uno va por su cuenta y riesgo.

Un saludo


----------



## Interesado (11 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> "No vamos a pasar los 1160, hay pánico"
> 
> Carpatowned



Pues hacemos nuevos máximos en el SP500.

Aunque voy largo, yo sigo viendo el tema bajista a medio.

El plan de rescate lo cambia todo mucho, pero tendría el IBEX que pasar los 10500 para convencerme de lo contrario. :rolleye:


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

ZIOP, es otra que se me ha escapado desde los 1.2x ... no hay nada como tener a un gran fondo comprando... 17% PROPIEDAD FIDELITY... = 17% ARIAd desde febrero... el causante de bajarme en marcha.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2010)

DP, porque AGEN esta subiendo? es de las que sigues?


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Wata, NVAX me recuerda ARIAd... los MMs son menos cabroncetes... pero igual de joputas... jojojojojo!!!

Han echado a unos cuantos desde el miércoles pasado.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

AGEN, me gustaba... tiene aprobado un medicamento en RUSIA, la suelen manipular al alza, cuando pierde interés gacelero.

Si las llevas a buen precio, sigue con ellas.... hace poco estaban en 3.xx


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2010)

no se cual es buen precio...... las llevo a 1.35..... aun pierdo


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Wata, ARIAd ha sido muy rentable, le he sacado plusvalías... pero nada comparable a tener 400k al precio de hoy. 

XD


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

En mi caso las vendí en 0.9x creo recordar... las compré en 0.6x .... una oportunidad muy buena, junto a CRXX ... -enero-


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Wata, NVAX me recuerda ARIAd... los MMs son menos cabroncetes... pero igual de joputas... jojojojojo!!!
> 
> Han echado a unos cuantos desde el miércoles pasado.



El fin de semana pasado me trague una serie inglesa que te gustaría: Survivors, una gripe chunga arrasa con el 9X% de la población mundial... jaja a ti se te caería la baba jaja


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Si, he visto algunos episodios... creo que de madrugada hace meses... en CUATRO... no estaba mal.

Recuerdo la puti.... q estaba liado con el tipo del supermercado... jajajajaja!!!


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Una pelí de estreno.. muy buena.. es THE ROAD ... La Carretera.


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Si, he visto algunos episodios... creo que de madrugada hace meses... en CUATRO... no estaba mal.
> 
> Recuerdo la puti.... q estaba liado con el tipo del supermercado... jajajajaja!!!



Jaja si si, esaaaa. Anda que el gordito se ponía tibio con la rubia. Es una serie poco realista xD en la realidad si pasara eso el que menos iría más armado que Rambo... y se dispara primero y pregunta después jaja

¿Cuándo estrenan la peli esa de la Bolsa?... hoy me acordé de ella.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

En USA, creo que la retrasaron a mayo....


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Una pelí de estreno.. muy buena.. es THE ROAD ... La Carretera.



joder, eres de las pocas personas que conozco que le ha gustado y que conste que a mi me pareció increible. Pero es deprimente "de que te cagas"............
Edito: por lo visto el libro es muy mucho mejor....


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Para verla en casa, tranquilamente.... no en el cine.... tengo por ahí una versión en bluray.

http://www.amazon.com/Road-Blu-ray-Viggo-Mortensen/dp/B001FB563E


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

A mí el libro me encantó. Aunque te deja dos días grogui... la peli no la he visto.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Superado el muro 2.75 ...


----------



## Alice_mm (11 May 2010)

buenas,

Os sigo cuando puedo y no tengo mucho tiempo para invertir.

¿podeis hablarme de los sistemas automaticos de interdin? www.autotradingbot.com

Alguien lo ha utilizado, es fiable??


----------



## pollastre (11 May 2010)

Alice_mm dijo:


> buenas,
> 
> Os sigo cuando puedo y no tengo mucho tiempo para invertir.
> 
> ...




Dios mío... 

pero vamos a ver, hamijo.
Sólo una cuestión.

Si los bots funcionasen, qué coño hacemos nosotros echando las horas, y los días, con las pestañas pegadas a la pantalla?

una reflexión sencilla, que sin embargo esconde verdades profundas.
Piénsalo.


----------



## Alice_mm (11 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Dios mío...
> 
> pero vamos a ver, hamijo.
> Sólo una cuestión.
> ...



Si eso lo he pensado, pero leyendo un gran numero de libros, unos de los problemas de los traders es el miedo y la codicia, ademas de no respetar sus propias reglas.


----------



## donpepito (11 May 2010)

Aquí, quien siempre gana, son los gestores de los fondos....


----------



## Sleepwalk (11 May 2010)

*¡Esté atento! Los bajistas todavía controlan un 10% del parqué español*

A pesar de las turbulencias que han vivido el mercado español en las últimas sesiones, con caídas y subidas históricas en los índices, los bajistas no se han ido del mercado español. De hecho, siguen atrincherados. Esperando más recortes como los de hoy. En la actualidad controlan casi el 11% del Ibex 35, aunque uno de los argumentos para la subida de ayer fuera el cierre de esas posiciones. La realidad es que el dato de bajistas supera la media de este año, que se sitúa en el 8%.

Ahora existen préstamos de valores por más de 50.000 millones de euros. En 14 valores, con los últimos datos disponibles que se corresponden con el cierre de la sesión del lunes, hay acciones prestadas por más de un 10 por ciento del capital de la sociedad: Telefónica, Santander, Popular, BBVA, Iberia, Grifols, Indra, Sabadell, FCC, Iberdrola, Telecinco, Gamesa, Repsol e Inditex (véase gráfico).







El préstamo de valores es una de las estrategias que existen para posicionarse a la baja con algunas compañías e índices. La primera y más extendida es a través de derivados. Es un producto, por el cual, mediante una inversión pequeña se pueden obtener importantes beneficios, aunque también pérdidas. Los más conocidos son las opciones y los futuros. Normalmente, estos activos se utilizan para cubrir las caídas de las carteras de los fondos de inversión. 

Sin embargo, cualquier posición que incremente el 0,25 por ciento del capital en un valor financiero -Banco de Andalucía, Castilla, Crédito Balear, Galicia, Guipuzcoano, Pastor, Popular, Sabadell, Santander, Valencia, Vasconia, Banesto, Bankinter, BBVA, CAM, Catalana Occidente, Mapfre, Inverfiatc, BME y Renta 4- tiene que ser comunicado a la CNMV.

La segunda opción para ganar cuando el mercado cae es mediante el préstamo de valores. No obstante, más de un accionista se puede preguntar qué relación existe entre prestar una acción de una sociedad y que esa compañía baje. Pues bastante. Esta estrategia se utiliza para ganar dinero con un mercado cuando cae o para realizar coberturas sobre valores cuando la tendencia del parqué no es muy clara a corto y medio plazo. 

La estrategia consiste en que un accionista que tenga títulos de una empresa se los presta a otro, que se los devolverá pasado un tiempo con unos intereses prefijados. Si la compañía es líquida y no hay gran demanda de acciones, se suele pagar un tipo de interés bajo. 

En la actualidad, la empresa en la que más préstamo de valores existe es en Telefónica, donde está el 19% del capital en manos de tercero. Después le sigue Santander, BBVA y Popular, en las que existen más de un 16% del capital en cada uno prestado.

Por último, existe otra modalidad para ponerse bajista, que es a través de la venta al descubierto. Esta operativa, que está prohibida en nuestro país, consiste en vender títulos que no se tienen para recomprarlos más adelante. 

*A la espera de nuevas medidas*
El problema del préstamo de valores está sobre la mesa de la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) desde el inicio de la crisis y es uno de los organismos europeos que más preocupación ha demostrado al respecto. Desde principios de año, el el CESR -Comité de Reguladores Europeos- ha realizado un informe en el que pide que los inversores comuniquen al supervisor todas las posiciones bajistas en compañías cotizadas en las que superen el uno por ciento del capital. 

Al mismo tiempo se pretende exigir que cualquiera que sobrepase el umbral del 0,5 por ciento será necesario hacerlo público a todo el mercado. 

No obstante, esta medida todavía no está en vigor, ya que la tienen que refrendar y llevar a cabo los reguladores de cada país. Esta iniciativa está en línea con la que tomó la CNMV en septiembre de 2008. En vez de prohibir las posiciones bajistas como sí hicieron algunos países europeos y EEUU, el órgano regulador exigió que toda persona comunicase ese tipo de posiciones siempre que superase el 0,25 por ciento del capital en las entidades financieras.

¡Esté atento! Los bajistas todavía controlan un 10% del parqué español - 11/05/10 - 2134391 - elEconomista.es


----------



## pollastre (11 May 2010)

Alice_mm dijo:


> Si eso lo he pensado, pero leyendo un gran numero de libros, unos de los problemas de los traders es el miedo y la codicia, ademas de no respetar sus propias reglas.



Pues nada, hamijo, adelante y confía en el software.

Que curiosamente suele estar escrito por (o en colaboración con) traders miedosos, codiciosos y poco respetuosos de sus propias reglas.

Total, ya lo decía el torero... "tiene que haber gente pa tó".



Tonuel: sugiero que te busques un par de becarios expendedores de certificados. Témome que en breve la demanda va a superar tu capacidad productiva.


----------



## Astur147 (11 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Astur ¿cartera familiar y pillas esas acciones? Las Dptr están en proceso de despiece... y las otras que comentas de seguras tienen bien poco, yo que tu esta mañana lo hubiera metido todo en las Telefónicas y el SAN



Hay que meter una parte a buscar buenas plusvalías! Éstas las vigilaré constantemente

Estoy mirando matildes para colocar el resto, para meter a un año + o - que pillaré? Telefónicas, SAN...algo del NYSE? :S Esque no estoy seguro de si "ésto irá pá rriba", el Ibex me da mas miedo que un chalet en el Eyjafjallajokul


----------



## rbotic statistics (11 May 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos...

Seguimos en el *Negro Mayo de 2010*... un mes que pasará a la historia de la Bolsa...

La caida de las bolsas aún no ha terminado, la volatilidad es extrema y seguiremos la senda que nos lleva al místico 7.700 del IBEX... una vez allí tocará decidir... será en Julio?

Eso si, finalmente llegará la recuperación y esta será en W...

S2s


----------



## Wataru_ (11 May 2010)

Me bajé de las Ands en 2.45, si bajan entraré de nuevo. (y sigue subiendo, debí poner el stop... pero como está todo tan peligroso...)

Alice, hay un foro, creo que se llama xtraders u algo así que comentan bastante sobre los bots.

Más que nada para programar ordenes, condicionantes, etc...

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (11 May 2010)

jo jo

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (11 May 2010)

Como diría Pepitoria... largos a la parrilla! )


----------



## gamba (11 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Efectivamente, "semos" un poco cabrones nada más, zuloman hoy por ejemplo se ha puesto a darme caña hasta que ha palmado y ha recordado que tengo pase vip en cáritas.
> 
> Lee primero el libro de carpatos y estarás preparado para el hilo.
> 
> Saludos. (del poli malo, pero no sé porqué cojones me dicen eso...)



Gracias por mencionar el libro, no sabía que había escrito uno, tiene buena pinta.


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tonuel: sugiero que te busques un par de becarios expendedores de certificados. Témome que en breve la demanda va a superar tu capacidad productiva.



Si alguien se anima le puedo pagar en negro via transferencia bancaria... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (11 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Los que cortan el bacalao... El gran enemigo de las gacelas.





Ey crack... ¿cómo te va la cartera de fondos...? el pan futuro de tus hijos ya sabes... 8:

Ayer volví al ruedo y ya me he sacado casi un 0,5% en un dia con el schroder corporate que contraté... jajaja... ) estoy que me salgo... :Baile:


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-ha-invertido-en-algun-fondo-de-bonos-3.html


Ahora sólo me queda tener eggs para entrar a torear al chulibex... 





Saludos :Baile:


----------



## R3v3nANT (11 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ahora sólo me queda tener eggs para entrar a torear al chulibex...




Date prisa. Un par de semanas más como esta donde un día sube un 20% y otro baja un 5% y fusionarán MC e Ibex. Total, al final no dejan de ser todos chicharros :rolleye:


----------



## Astur147 (11 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si alguien se anima le puedo pagar en negro via transferencia bancaria...
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Yo igual me animo eh :Baile:

Para pagos en negro tengo entendido que lo mejor es Paypal


----------



## ghkghk (11 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ey crack... ¿cómo te va la cartera de fondos...? el pan futuro de tus hijos ya sabes... 8:
> 
> Ayer volví al ruedo y ya me he sacado casi un 0,5% en un dia con el schroder corporate que contraté... jajaja... ) estoy que me salgo... :Baile:
> 
> ...





Ya comenté varias páginas atrás que hice plusvalías la semana previa a la debacle (no es yalodeciayoismo, está documentado en este mismo post hace unos 10 días). Pasé la RV a deuda alemana y vendí los Repsoles. Ahora estoy viendo los toros desde la barrera. Esta mañana he estado a nada de entrar con todo a TEF, pero decidéndome se me ha pasado el día.

Enhorabuena por los beneficios!


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya comenté varias páginas atrás que hice plusvalías la semana previa a la debacle (no es yalodeciayoismo, está documentado en este mismo post hace unos 10 días). Pasé la RV a deuda alemana y vendí los Repsoles. Ahora estoy viendo los toros desde la barrera.




Faltaria más que no hubieras sacado la pasta... como para no sacarla estando por aquí... jajaja 



ghkghk dijo:


> Esta mañana he estado a nada de entrar con todo a TEF, pero decidéndome se me ha pasado el día.




Lástima, pero a ver quien tiene cojones de entrar ahora... la pulida puede ser espectacular... ::


hay que meter sólo una parte, no todo el equipo que luego pasa lo que pasa... 









ghkghk dijo:


> Enhorabuena por los beneficios!




Gracias, pero más que beneficios busco que no me vuele el dinero... y la herencia de mis nietos por supuesto...







Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Tenéis muyy mala follá algunos de este hilo! Al menos las respuestas podían ser más amables. No todos los que entramos en este hilo tenemos las mismas nociones de bolsa que parece tenéis vosotros. Y es lógico que si lo desconocemos preguntemos. Si no queréis que se pregunte nada simplemente poned un candado y dejad el hilo privado.



Si te han contestado hombre, lo que pasa es que en este hilo somos un poco ironicos  , tu tranquilo, cuando la gente quiere ser desagradable aqui no te contesta, si te meten contigo es que eres bienvenido al club 



LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Efectivamente, "semos" un poco cabrones nada más, *zuloman hoy por ejemplo se ha puesto a darme caña hasta que ha palmado* y ha recordado que tengo pase vip en cáritas.
> 
> Lee primero el libro de carpatos y estarás preparado para el hilo.
> 
> Saludos. (del poli malo, pero no sé porqué cojones me dicen eso...)



Joder Luca, la tienes tomada conmigo xd : , siempre me estoy riendo de mi mismo y para una pequeña broma que me permito contigo ya me tienes fichado y agazapado con la escopeta cargada.

No si al final voy a tener que mentir y decir que gano 

Por cierto pense que habia quedado muy claro en el club que el puesto nº 1 en la cola de caritas es MIO, no intente colarse 



pollastre dijo:


> Dios mío...
> 
> pero vamos a ver, hamijo.
> Sólo una cuestión.
> ...



Es obvio Pollastre, perder tambien 

PD: No te olvides abrir el hilo con soportes y resistencias del ibex, que te lo tengo dicho  , ya se que tal y como esta el tema sirven de poco, pero tienen una utilidad para mi que entro y salgo tropecientas mil veces para hacer felices y ricos a los de r4, aunque no las respeten suelen parar momentaneamente ahi y me sirven para tener como referencia de cierre de posiciones.



tonuel dijo:


> *Si alguien se anima le puedo pagar en negro via transferencia bancaria*...
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Mister x soy Belanga Tonuel, yo tener trabajo por usted bien remunerado, mi padre dueño de finca de oro en costa de marfil y necesitar suya colaboracion en expedientes, beneficioso para yo y uste gran negocio, hacer favor de enviar dinero a mi para tramitaciones y usted tener sueldo milonario cuando tramites arreglados esten


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

Zulo, como va el PM? hoy bajamos o subimos a primera hora?


----------



## pollastre (12 May 2010)

> PD: No te olvides abrir el hilo con soportes y resistencias del ibex, que te lo tengo dicho , ya se que tal y como esta el tema sirven de poco, pero tienen una utilidad para mi que entro y salgo tropecientas mil veces para hacer felices y ricos a los de r4, aunque no las respeten suelen parar momentaneamente ahi y me sirven para tener como referencia de cierre de posiciones.




Pero será Ustec zulópata.... es Ustec perfectamente consciente y conocedor de que estos días los soportes y resistencias sólo valen para limpiarse el ojal con ellos, y aún así los reclama Ustec cual tierno minino mirando con ojos deseosos un espeto de sardinas en el paseo marítimo de Málaga 

Sea como fuere: tiene Ustec R moderada en 10,110 (esta es ya todo un clásico en mis técnicos de los últimos días), y un soporte importantillo en 9,724. Por último, otro soporte de "emergencia wano" en 8,930.

R oblícua en 10,043, pero bastante débil, yo de Ustec no fiaría mis latunes a un trend reversal en ella.

Fresquito, fresquito el pescadito !!


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

Vale, ...... pero abrimos con gap alcista o bajista?


----------



## pollastre (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Vale, ...... pero abrimos con gap alcista o bajista?



Como nos descuidemos abrimos en un -2%

so much for the fucking "White Monday"....


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

una pregunta para los que negociais en el mercado usano. Por ejemplo en Agen ayer subió un 17%, y ahora me meto a ver como cerró y veo que en el PM va con un 16%. Logicamente me gustaría venderla con esa subida, pero el mercado está ahora cerrado. Mi pregunta es: puedo vender o comprar con el mercado cerrado? porque varían los precios (ahora 16% y dentro de unas horas 5%)?, es posible pillar esa subida de alguna forma?
espero que me entendais......


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

Japón: el Nikkei cierra sesión con un leve descenso del 0,17% - 12/05/10 - 2135922 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> una pregunta para los que negociais en el mercado usano. Por ejemplo en Agen ayer subió un 17%, y ahora me meto a ver como cerró y veo que en el PM va con un 16%. Logicamente me gustaría venderla con esa subida, pero el mercado está ahora cerrado. Mi pregunta es: puedo vender o comprar con el mercado cerrado? porque varían los precios (ahora 16% y dentro de unas horas 5%)?, es posible pillar esa subida de alguna forma?
> espero que me entendais......



Con el mercado cerrado no puedes hacer nada. Yo desconfiaría mucho de esos valores (con poco negociado) hasta que no abriera la sesión, y miraría mucho el volumen negociado para ese valor. Aunque se den órdenes con muy escaso volumen la acción la pueden disparar, pero como puedes pensar, esto no lleva a nada.

Para consultarlo puedes utilizar la página del nasdaq

NASDAQ Stock Market - Stock Quotes - Stock Exchange News - NASDAQ.com

p.d. veo que para esta acción el volumen superó diez veces el normal y llevan negociando ahora mismo casi medio millón de acciones. Puede que sea tú día de suerte


----------



## Scardanelli (12 May 2010)

¿Preparados para que ZP vuelva a hundir el Ibex con sus declaraciones?


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

CNBC live:
Pib francia 1T +0,1%

Valla birria!!

Peor de lo esperado.El consenso Reuters era +0,3%


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Preparados para que ZP vuelva a hundir el Ibex con sus declaraciones?



Me temo que harán lo contrario para fastidiarnos a los peques y mañana si que nos caeremos, cuanto mayor sea la burrada que diga más subirán...

El mercado está ultimamente muy manipulado por los intereses de los gobiernos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> p.d. veo que para esta acción el volumen superó diez veces el normal y llevan negociando ahora mismo casi medio millón de acciones. Puede que sea tú día de suerte



pero entonces, lo estan negociando? por lo tanto si ellos pueden negociar con el mercado cerrado, pienso que solo abren el mercado para que los incautos como nostoros (tiernos gacelillas) entremos a perder nuestro dinero.......


----------



## spheratu (12 May 2010)

Si dice burradas subirá,pero...y si dice cosas sensatas?.........mmmm,espera,es ZP,eso no puede pasar


----------



## DeepChu (12 May 2010)

Alguien sabe cuanto tardan los renta4 en ponerte operativa la pasta que les pasas por transferencia para operar? que hice todo el percal anoche y aun no puedo operar xD

Que me siento gacela con unos cuartos traseros sabrosos y jugosos xDDDD


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

Los futuras Dax,cac,usa en rojo.
Voy a marcarme un cortito a ver si pillo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 May 2010)

Abrimos en rojo, buenos dias.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero entonces, lo estan negociando? por lo tanto si ellos pueden negociar con el mercado cerrado, pienso que solo abren el mercado para que los incautos como nostoros (tiernos gacelillas) entremos a perder nuestro dinero.......



claro, está negociando pero las ordenes aún no son "reales", y al estar el mercado cerrado es más fácil de manipular. Yo iría viendo conforme avanza la mañana si eso se mantiene, pero ese volumen que ya mantiene me da buena pinta.


----------



## jelou (12 May 2010)

Scardanelli dijo:


> ¿Preparados para que ZP vuelva a hundir el Ibex con sus declaraciones?



:´´´´( no se irá el cabrón hasta que nos hunda en la miseria


----------



## Interesado (12 May 2010)

Buenos días.

¿Pero no habíamos quedado que en el IBEX se vende con el rumor y se compra con la noticia? Pues en cuanto hable ZP nos vamos hasta el infinito y más allá.

Espera... ¿no habíamos quedado que las noticias no importan y mucho menos si son menudencias como que hable el presidente del gobierno? Pues eso.


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuanto tardan los renta4 en ponerte operativa la pasta que les pasas por transferencia para operar? que hice todo el percal anoche y aun no puedo operar xD
> 
> Que me siento gacela con unos cuartos traseros sabrosos y jugosos xDDDD



Envíales un email con el justificante de la transferencia en jpg... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

Comprado corto de Ibex en 9834
S2


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2010)

Diosssssss... puto ZP... ésto se hunde... :ouch:

señorehs... ha sido un placer haber estado con ustedes... ::



Saludos ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2010)

Buenos días gacelerío! 

El otro día que equivoqué diciendo lo del máximo en 9916 :ouch:, pensé que estábamos haciendo la Onda4 de C, y por tanto no podíamos montar en la Onda1 de C que acababa en 9916, y realmente estamos en la Onda4 de Onda 3 de C, con lo cual no podemos montar en la Onda1 de Onda3 de C...

Total, (para el que no lo haya entendido), que el recuento sigue siendo válido...

Saludos...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días gacelerío!
> 
> El otro día que equivoqué diciendo lo del máximo en 9916 :ouch:, pensé que estábamos haciendo la Onda4 de C, y por tanto no podíamos montar en la Onda1 de C que acababa en 9916, y realmente estamos en la Onda4 de Onda 3 de C, con lo cual no podemos montar en la Onda1 de Onda3 de C...
> 
> ...



¿parriba o pabajo? ::


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días gacelerío!
> 
> El otro día que equivoqué diciendo lo del máximo en 9916 :ouch:, pensé que estábamos haciendo la Onda4 de C, y por tanto no podíamos montar en la Onda1 de C que acababa en 9916, y realmente estamos en la Onda4 de Onda 3 de C, con lo cual no podemos montar en la Onda1 de Onda3 de C...
> 
> ...



Lo que tú digas.
Eso sí,de montar la Onda1,prefiero montar la Honda.
Y si no,jamelga o jamonaca.


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días gacelerío!
> 
> El otro día que equivoqué diciendo lo del máximo en 9916 :ouch:, pensé que estábamos haciendo la Onda4 de C, y por tanto no podíamos montar en la Onda1 de C que acababa en 9916, y realmente estamos en la Onda4 de Onda 3 de C, con lo cual no podemos montar en la Onda1 de Onda3 de C...
> 
> ...




ahora sólo te queda añadir que si subimos o bajamos... :Aplauso:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 May 2010)

Pues yo abrí cuenta por internec el domingo ¿sabéis cuanto tiempo dura todo el proceso hasta que tenga la cuenta operativa?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2010)

Otra cosa: Tanto el viernes, como el lunes del subidón, como ayer, el Konkorde marca en el Ibex venta de manos fuertes...

Como que subimos a bajamos...¿? No queda claro en el recuento???? WTF

Saludos...


----------



## Sir Nigga (12 May 2010)

pues no es moco de pavo lo que está soltando ZP, debería tomarlo bien la bolsa


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

CNBC live:
Zpero debe recortar 13000 empleos de funcis en 2010:8:

Las collejas van calando


----------



## DeepChu (12 May 2010)

Nadie se cree lo que larga ZP, y la bolsa, aun menos xD.


----------



## pollastre (12 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> pues no es moco de pavo lo que está soltando ZP, debería tomarlo bien la bolsa



Es increíble. No doy crédito a lo que leo en la prensa.

Que el acojonado posturitas quedabien, trotamundos ideológico de Zparo, acaba de soltar la bomba de una reducción del 5% al sueldo de los funcionarios?

La siguiente pregunta es inmediata: Dios mío, cómo estamos de mal _realmente_ para que Zparo se haya avenido a tomar esta medida?


----------



## Sir Nigga (12 May 2010)

reducción de salarios públicos, congelación de pensiones, fin cheque-bebe y reducción masiva de inversión pública (he oido 6000m?), tela...


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2010)

Cuando venga el recorte serio si que nos vamos a mear... :X



pero por algo se empieza... :Aplauso:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

La bolsa me ha pelado mientras leía el hilo de la entrevista Zparo.
Si que le ha sentado bien!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2010)

El recuento sería más o menos este:







Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (12 May 2010)

No seáis gacelísticos... esperad a que se calme el revuelo que ha ocasionado la funci-bomba antes de entrar a operar... en este momento, conductorrr, la senda es peligroooosssaaaa....


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

Vendido corto de ibex en 10003 -5,7%
Por no estar atento!!


----------



## DeepChu (12 May 2010)

¿Quien dijo ayer de dejar Sacyres cortos? xDDDDDD


----------



## Interesado (12 May 2010)

Bueno, pues nada... cerrados largos por lo que pueda ser (ahora es cuando se va al infinito).


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (12 May 2010)

Me voy a trabajar (por un 95% de mi antiguo sueldo :ouch, si llega a 10230 más o menos y comienza a bajar metedle con todo lo gordo... nos leemos por la tarde!

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (12 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me voy a trabajar (por un 95% de mi antiguo sueldo :ouch, si llega a 10230 más o menos y comienza a bajar metedle con todo lo gordo... nos leemos por la tarde!
> 
> Saludos...



Tranqui, LCASC... para el -15% que se venía barajando desde hace meses en burbuja.info, el -5% es "asumible".

Lo malo es que estoy convencido de que este -5% es sólo el comienzo. Y lo peor es que de verdad estoy convencido que para reducir el déficit en serio, el recorte debe estar en el entorno del -12%.

Veremos.
De momento ánimo a los funcis que nos leen. Eventualmente esto pasará, nunca llueve eternamente.


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues yo abrí cuenta por internec el domingo ¿sabéis cuanto tiempo dura todo el proceso hasta que tenga la cuenta operativa?



échale semana y media... lo mejor es que vayas a la oficina... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Sir Nigga (12 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De momento ánimo a los funcis que nos leen. Eventualmente esto pasará, nunca llueve eternamente.



ánimo al 20% de parados, esto es lo mínimo que podían hacer para arrimar el hombro, el sector privado ya ha sufrido un ajuste de cojones vía paro y ellos de rositas

cojones ya


----------



## pollastre (12 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> ánimo al 20% de parados, esto es lo mínimo que podían hacer para arrimar el hombro, el sector privado ya ha sufrido un ajuste de cojones vía paro y ellos de rositas
> 
> cojones ya



Qué me vas a contar, yo estoy en el privado.

Pero nosotros llevamos ya mucho tiempo comiendo mierda, y estamos acostumbrados. Para los funcis, esto habrá sido un impacto brutal... creyéndose hasta ahora intocables y tal.


----------



## jelou (12 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me voy a trabajar (por un 95% de mi antiguo sueldo :ouch, si llega a 10230 más o menos y comienza a bajar metedle con todo lo gordo... nos leemos por la tarde!
> 
> Saludos...



::Las 9 y media pasadas y aún sin trabajar? :rolleye: no te canses


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

Yo tengo una duda, esto a quien va dirigido, a los funcionarios del Estado, los cuales ademas de ser los menos tambien son los que menos cobran, o a los autonomicos (la mayoría puesto por los caciques de los pueblos) que cobran una animalada y son los mas.
Y también, esa bajada va ir dirigida hacia los Funcionarios sólo, es decir con un nivel inferior al 26? y los de nivel 30? como son Subdirectores, Ministros, "asesores" y demás puestos a dedo que no han pasado ningún proceso selectivo????????????????

Que conste que no soy funcionario, pero no me parece bien que se les eche la culpa continuamente y en particular a los del Estado......


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

*El presidente del Gobierno, José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero, ha anunciado "serios recortes adicionales" para atajar el déficit. Así, la primera medida de sacrificio que ha planteado ha sido la redución de las retribuciones del personal del sector público en un 5% de media en 2010 y congelarlas en 2011.

La rebaja será proporcional a los ingresos por lo que afectará más a los salarios más altos. Además, los miembros del Ejecutivo, para dar ejemplo, verán recortados sus sueldos en un 15%.*

A todo ello se suma la suspensión para 2011 de la revalorización de las pensiones excluyendo a las no contributivas y las pensiones mínimas. Éstas últimas no se verán afectadas por esta medida.

Zapatero ha apuntado también la eliminación del régimen transitorio para la jubilación parcial. Igualmente, el Gobierno ha decidido eliminar la ayuda indiscrimnada del llamado "cheque bebé" a partir del 1 de enero de 2011.

Zapatero ha reconocido que los problemas de la economía española "se llaman 11,2% de déficit y 20% de desempleo".

El presidente del Gobierno ha proclamado que estas medidas constituyen un "esfuerzo especial, singular y extraordinario", y ha pedido que todo el país se sume al sacrificio que se debe realizar. A continuación, ha urgido a sindicatos y empresarios a que alcancen cuanto antes un acuerdo sobre la reforma del mercado de trabajo y también ha hecho votos por lograr un consenso sobre la reforma del sistema de pensiones en el marco del Pacto de Toledo.

"La situación es difícil, sería absurdo ocultarlo, pero este Gobierno no desfallecerá", ha asegurado Zapatero.


----------



## Sir Nigga (12 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Para los funcis, esto habrá sido un impacto brutal... creyéndose hasta ahora intocables y tal.



Y lo eran para el gobierno. Pero cuando las órdenes vienen de arriba...


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

No puede ser que un zagal salga de la universidad y ya está empezando a pensar en hacer oposiciones. No es normal ni hay economía de un país que lo aguante.

Llevamos décadas con esto y nadie ha hecho nada. 

Los funcis se quejarán del psoe, pero el pp va con la tijera mucho más larga.


----------



## jelou (12 May 2010)

:: Y la bolsa subiendo..... por cierto alguien me explica que pasa con Sacyr? ::::::


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> :: Y la bolsa subiendo..... por cierto alguien me explica que pasa con Sacyr? ::::::



Algunos ya lo anticipamos en su momento, aunque creí que el discurso zapateril era a las 12. Pero mejor, una vez pasado el hueso del dia volvemos a la normalidad.

Y la normalidad es que sigue habiendo crisis


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

Al loro,al loro
CNBC live:
Ministro de Finanzas de Japón:"No somos la próxima Grecia"

Abierto corto de ibex 1o142


----------



## jelou (12 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Algunos ya lo anticipamos en su momento, aunque creí que el discurso zapateril era a las 12. Pero mejor, una vez pasado el hueso del dia volvemos a la normalidad.
> 
> Y *la normalidad es que sigue habiendo crisis*



:S ya, pero eso no mola :´(


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

"Críticas y propuestas alternativas
El líder del PP ha acusado a Zapatero de "recortar derechos sociales" y ha presentado sus propias medidas. Además, ha propuesto una reunión "esta misma tarde" para discutir la reducción del déficit".
El mundo se ha dado la vuelta.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

Fut SP en rojo
FTSE en rojo


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> "Críticas y propuestas alternativas
> El líder del PP ha acusado a Zapatero de "recortar derechos sociales" y ha presentado sus propias medidas. Además, ha propuesto una reunión "esta misma tarde" para discutir la reducción del déficit".
> El mundo se ha dado la vuelta.



La oposición solo se dedica al ataque ad hominem. Han tenido montones de oportunidades para reprochar cosas y no han abierto la boca, ahora salen con esto, vaya panda de de sinvergüenzas.

Y esto sin desmerecer lo sinvergüenzas que son también en el gobierno.


----------



## rafaxl (12 May 2010)

Animo chavales que con nuestros super-artifices-politicos salimos de la crisis!!!! no te jode... vergüenza ajena me esta dando escucharlo...


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

Parece que la fiesta se desluce
A ver si remonto co*o!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

Zulomannnnnnnnnnnnnn, estoy sacando plusvies a urbasssssssssss


----------



## pollastre (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zulomannnnnnnnnnnnnn, estoy sacando plusvies a urbasssssssssss



Improbable. Imposible. No se puede superar la velocidad de la luz en vacío, y no se pueden sacar plusvies a las Urbas. ::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

compradas a 0.106, vendidas una parte a 0.107


----------



## Sir Nigga (12 May 2010)

vaya debilidad el Ibex, ni con la noticia de las medidas tira


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

Sesmoña!!

Siiii!!


----------



## Kaprak63 (12 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La oposición solo se dedica al ataque ad hominem. Han tenido montones de oportunidades para reprochar cosas y no han abierto la boca, ahora salen con esto, vaya panda de de sinvergüenzas.
> 
> Y esto sin desmerecer lo sinvergüenzas que son también en el gobierno.



Hablaban de los tecnócratas de la época final del franquismo y, probablemente, jamás haya habido una generación de políticos más preparados que aquellos.

El panorama de mediocridad que inunda la política de este país bananero nos la tenemos merecida por haber creado, de la nada, 14 nuevas administraciones que sólo sirven como gigantesca teta para esta inmensa hornada de mamones ahítos de chupadas.

La historia pone a cada cochino en su establo y parece que estos que ahora engordan en los chiqueros no sirven ni para puchero de gitana.

Saludos.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2010)

Buenos días.

Ya están agotados los primeros iPADS para España... en este hilo al menos un 10%

Apple podría haber vendido todas las primeras unidades del iPad en España


----------



## rafaxl (12 May 2010)

Que andan estos tios?? sube-baja,baja-sube...


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Que andan estos tios?? sube-baja,baja-sube...



Pues mírate el gráfico del eur/ usd
Parece un ataque de risa.


----------



## DeepChu (12 May 2010)

Que lentos que son los de renta4 en autorizar al personal.

Hasta la semana que viene no voy a popder ponerme a jugar, snif :_

(lo que quiere decir que aun conservare mi dinero hasta la semana que viene xDDDD)


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

Joder, cada vez que habla Zp sube la bolsa

¿será este nuestro equivalente al barbas yanqui?


----------



## Interesado (12 May 2010)

Buff! Que día más aburrido!

No tengo nada clara la tendencia, podríamos estar haciendo una cuña, pero con los indicadores tan neutrales, como para saber por dónde sale...

Me parece que hoy no opero.


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

Ibex en rojo
Siiiiiiiiiii!!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ya están agotados los primeros iPADS para España... en este hilo al menos un 10%
> 
> Apple podría haber vendido todas las primeras unidades del iPad en España



Por las plusvies de NVAX no será... XDDDD

Cómo me gacelearon ayer.. encima no me saltó el SP...


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Ibex en rojo
> Siiiiiiiiiii!!



ahora está hablando Zapatero en el congreso... ::


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ahora está hablando Zapatero en el congreso... ::



Voy zpeando CNBC y 24H.
Está desarbolado.Tiempo de cosecha.


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Voy zpeando CNBC y 24H.
> Está desarbolado.Tiempo de cosecha.





ya ha acabado... cierra cortos insensato... :8:


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (12 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya ha acabado... cierra cortos insensato... :8:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Estamos acuchillando el 10000.
Costará un poquito,pero la puntita va entrando...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (12 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Me voy a trabajar (por un 95% de mi antiguo sueldo :ouch, si llega a 10230 más o menos y comienza a bajar metedle con todo lo gordo... nos leemos por la tarde!
> 
> Saludos...



Tiene pinta de que no le vais a meter con todo lo gordo.

Se ha caído.


----------



## chudire (12 May 2010)

por aquí ya está lloviendo, y no, no me refiero a lo de ls funcionarios.


----------



## rafaxl (12 May 2010)

Hemos tomado ya la direccion estelar?? parece que se mantiene subiendo ahora...


----------



## rafaxl (12 May 2010)

PimPam toma lacasitos, a ver como se acepta el (desbara)ajuste en uropa.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2010)

Los futuros USA, suben levemente.


----------



## carvil (12 May 2010)

Buenos mediodias 

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1166-67 soporte 1160-61

Mi opinión sobre el bailout europeo es que es un gran error 8: lo último que le debes dar a un borracho es una cerveza. Ellos también lo piensan 


Salu2


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (12 May 2010)

COMPRO! COMPRO!
1.300 Matildes más para la saca. A 15.91€


----------



## tonuel (12 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> COMPRO! COMPRO!
> 1.300 Matildes más para la saca. A 15.91€



jajajaja... no me hagas reir.....jajajajaja... :XX:










Saludos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Zulomannnnnnnnnnnnnn, estoy sacando plusvies a urbasssssssssss



Pues aprovecha para salir pitando :Baile:



pollastre dijo:


> Improbable. Imposible. No se puede superar la velocidad de la luz en vacío, y no se pueden sacar plusvies a las Urbas. ::::



Si se puede, pero es mas facil perder todo lo invertiudo 



Pepitoria dijo:


> Joder, cada vez que habla Zp sube la bolsa
> 
> ¿será este nuestro equivalente al barbas yanqui?



En realidad hoy no ha hablado ZParo, sino la merquel, estaba debajo de la palestra agarrandolo de los huevos y apuntandole lo que tenia que decir


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 May 2010)

Mulder contestame el mp xd, que se me pasa el arroz :

¿ como veis el ibex ? va parriba o pabajo con la apertura yanky? ¿como vienen los futuros yankys ? ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

el San un 2 arriba en los usa


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Hoy veremos hasta donde nos harán llegar los leoncios en esta mini-tendencia alcista que ya dura 3 dias, creo que aun nos queda un máximo por hacer, aunque creo que la tarde será más bien lateral.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

Hasta donde creeis que podría llegar AGEN? y DPTR?
He puesto orden de venta en 1.49 en AGEN, podría subir mas????????


----------



## pecata minuta (12 May 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos,

Que mal me ha sentado lo del -5%...
Así no se hacen las cosas. Hay muchos otros recortes que se pueden hacer.
Esto es el chocolate del loro.


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos,
> 
> Que mal me ha sentado lo del -5%...
> Así no se hacen las cosas. Hay muchos otros recortes que se pueden hacer.
> Esto es el chocolate del loro.



No te preocupes que lo harán, pero los globos-sonda del gobierno deben indicar que una buena parte de los votantes quieren que se les baje el sueldo a los funcis, que son muchos recursos.

Dan la impresión de haber acabado aquí pero yo creo que no han hecho más que empezar.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos,
> 
> Que mal me ha sentado lo del -5%...
> Así no se hacen las cosas. Hay muchos otros recortes que se pueden hacer.
> Esto es el chocolate del loro.



Pecata, los que de verdad trabajáis deberíais in preparando un escrito con informes sobre los que no curran para que los tiren a la calle y punto, todo lo demás es pagar justos por pecadores.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

Lo que no sé es hasta que punto tiene potestad el Gobierno (ZP) para bajar los sueldos de los funcionarios de ayuntamientos y CCAA........... esos si que son muchos......


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Lo que no sé es hasta que punto tiene potestad el Gobierno (ZP) para bajar los sueldos de los funcionarios de ayuntamientos y CCAA........... esos si que son muchos......



Los "digitales" deberían de ser fusilados y su patrimonio confiscado...


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2010)

Un apunte sobre el S&P, este lunes pasado se vieron muchas dudas en este índice, hicieron unos movimientos muy raros, como si algo no les cuadrara, ahora mismo están alcistas en el cortísimo plazo pero en cualquier momento pueden tirar esto...y lo harán.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos,
> 
> Que mal me ha sentado lo del -5%...
> Así no se hacen las cosas. Hay muchos otros recortes que se pueden hacer.
> Esto es el chocolate del loro.



Pues te entiendo, hay mil cosas que hacer antes... pero no le han dado tiempo al Bobo a preparrselas y claro ha ido por lo más sencillo...

Con lo del cheque bebe tampoco estoy de acuerdo que lo quiten... nos hacen falta babys... vale lo podrían reducir un poco, pero deberían haber puesto de nuevo el impuesto del patrimonio y muchas cosas más.

Como siempre mal y tarde...
Mi madre cobra como funcionaria... mi cuñada... muchos primos...


----------



## Claca (12 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Un apunte sobre el S&P, este lunes pasado se vieron muchas dudas en este índice, hicieron unos movimientos muy raros, como si algo no les cuadrara, ahora mismo están alcistas en el cortísimo plazo pero en cualquier momento pueden tirar esto...y lo harán.



Para mí los máximos de ayer (y el posterior giro) representan perfectamente esas dudas. En el DOW y el SP500 se alcanzaron niveles que podrían consolidar la subida, pero fue tocarlos y precipitarse las ventas. De hecho el SP500 dibujó un doji en diario. La incertidumbre es mucha.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2010)

Luca, vamos a por los 2.80 .... alguna piedra en el camino sin importancia... por ahora.

XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> Luca, vamos a por los 2.80 .... alguna piedra en el camino sin importancia... por ahora.
> 
> XD



Bueno, se le atraganta mucho el 2,75, sigo con el SP... esperemos que por lo menos llegue a 6 de aquí a navidades, hoy está flojo el sector...

Después vienen los 2,81 y si los rompe ya vamos "above 3 bucks" que no estaría nada mal...


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2010)

He recomprado las Ands en 2.37$. Cruzaré los dedos... jaja


----------



## pecata minuta (12 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pecata, los que de verdad trabajáis deberíais in preparando un escrito con informes sobre los que no curran para que los tiren a la calle y punto, todo lo demás es pagar justos por pecadores.



Algún día, en el club, ya te contaré anécdotas que te pondrían los pelos como escarpias.

Hay verdaderos lastres, gente de más de 55 años que está pero no está; gente que cobra a fin de mes pero no se actualiza con las nuevas aplicaciones, las nuevas leyes, etc., es decir, son completamente improductivos, pero nadie hace nada. Nadie se moja y les obliga a reciclarse. Ahí deberían meter mano.

Y por supuesto, cuando se jubilan, reposición 0 de ese tipo de plazas.

Y que contentos estarán algunos de que mi sueldo de 1.200 euros baje, mientras tenemos a gente que se hacen los trajes a medida a costa del contribuyente, se cascan unos viajes de puta madre a cuenta del erario público con la excusa de "realizar un estudio", o los que se lucran exagerando una pandemia porque tienen interés en que la farmacéutica de turno nos venda las vacunas.

En fin... vamos al lío. Voy a echar un vistazo a la bolsa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> He recomprado las Ands en 2.37$. Cruzaré los dedos... jaja



Jejej qué bingueros somos...


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 May 2010)

*Aquí dejo la noticia....*

*La exposición estadounidense al rescate europeo supera los 50.000 millones de dólares
El Dow caerá hasta el rango de los 4.200 y 5.000 puntos en el segundo trimestre de 2011*

¿Estamos acudiendo a una bola de nieve de efectos que podrían dinamitar la recuperación económica?, de momento el ambiente enrarecido que envuelve los mercados e incluso la inquietud de Washington es más que evidente.

Las llamadas de Obama a Zapatero o la ventana de swap lines de divisas de la Reserva Federal no son fruto de la mera curiosidad norteamericana, se teme que los males europeos se contagien a este lado del Atlántico. 

No es para menos esta preocupación, especialmente en un año electoral, en el que la hegemonía demócrata en el Congreso dependerá de cuántos puestos de trabajo logre crear la Casa Blanca de aquí a noviembre. De momento, los cálculos preliminares estiman que la exposición de EEUU al rescate de deuda en Europa supera los 54.000 millones de dólares, aunque el riesgo parece ser limitado. 

Algunos legisladores y economistas ya han criticado al gobierno y a la Reserva Federal por su respuesta al problema europeo. "La inflación y la deuda no son la respuesta a un problema causado por la inflación y la deuda", dijo Michael Pento, economista jefe de Delta Global Advisors a la cadena CNBC. 

Precisamente, en esta misma cadena, John Lekas, estratega jefe de Leader Capital, afirmaba ayer que el rescate europeo es "como alimentar a un cocodrilo con migas de pan" mientras apuntaba que los inversores debería fijarse en el Libor, que en sólo dos meses se ha movido de 80 puntos básicos a 110 puntos básicos. "Esto pondrá mucha presión sobre el gobierno de EEUU ya que tendrá que competir con ese nivel y deberá empujar al alza los tipos de los bonos del Tesoro" apuntó. 

*Desde su punto de vista, el Dow caerá hasta el rango de los 4.200 y 5.000 puntos en el segundo trimestre de 2011* y en estos momentos, "sólo vivimos un rally momentáneo que hay que aprovechar porque el VIX (indicador que mide la volatilidad) vuelve con mayor fuerza que nunca", explicó.

La exposición estadounidense al rescate europeo supera los 50.000 millones de dólares - 12/05/10 - 2135883 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

¡¡qué puto chicharro!! 14% en el pre y luego la tumban, jur

Antigenics, Inc.: NASDAQ:AGEN quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Algún día, en el club, ya te contaré anécdotas que te pondrían los pelos como escarpias.
> 
> Hay verdaderos lastres, gente de más de 55 años que está pero no está; gente que cobra a fin de mes pero no se actualiza con las nuevas aplicaciones, las nuevas leyes, etc., es decir, son completamente improductivos, pero nadie hace nada. Nadie se moja y les obliga a reciclarse. Ahí deberían meter mano.
> 
> ...



Lo siento de veras peca porque es notable que eres una persona válida, hazte delegada sindical y por lo menos sólo te engañan en el sueldo y puedes cantar para que tiren a los inútiles...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ¡¡qué puto chicharro!! 14% en el pre y luego la tumban, jur
> 
> Antigenics, Inc.: NASDAQ:AGEN quotes & news - Google Finance



Pues compra que suben...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues compra que suben...



seguro?????????????::::


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2010)

Los de ROVi, me parece que conservan intactas las accs de NO VA MAS


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> seguro?????????????::::



Claro que no... pero con esos movimientos que hacen es para que vendas y ellos acumular... lo que pasa que nunca sabes con qué % de ganancia el fondo X va a querer abandonar el barco.


----------



## Sleepwalk (12 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Algún día, en el club, ya te contaré anécdotas que te pondrían los pelos como escarpias.
> 
> Hay verdaderos lastres, gente de más de 55 años que está pero no está; gente que cobra a fin de mes pero no se actualiza con las nuevas aplicaciones, las nuevas leyes, etc., es decir, son completamente improductivos, pero nadie hace nada. Nadie se moja y les obliga a reciclarse. Ahí deberían meter mano.
> 
> ...



Hola Pecata, yo soy A1 y aunque no me hace gracia (evidentemente) creo que lo de este recorte es la punta del iceberg, y sirve para calmar las "hambres" de otros sectores (pon los que quieras). 
Se ha quedado corto y realmente no es un problema de retribuciones, sino de ajustes de necesidades, RPT y catálogo.
La segunda actividad (que sabrás lo que es) emtre otras cosas, es un lastre impresionante.
Voy a ver si me entero de las medidas y que se comenta que salí de una reunión y sólo sé el gran titular que me dio tiempo a oir en la intervención del Congreso.

*Perdón por el off-topic*


----------



## pecata minuta (12 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> La segunda actividad (que sabrás lo que es) emtre otras cosas, es un lastre impresionante.



Lo sé, lo sé... cuando hablaba de la gente de más de 55 años que no se adapta, englobo también a los de 2ª actividad. Y está claro que hay que ajustar las plazas a las necesidades: no es normal que se implante un nuevo DNI electrónico, que cuesta mucho más tiempo fabricar, y que no se prevea que va a necesitarse más gente; que la inmigración aumente y las colas de extranjería sean las que son por falta de funcionarios o medios, etc.

Y podríamos seguir hablando de las ayudas sociales indiscriminadas (hay gente que cobra ayudas sociales y está trabajando, legal, eh, pero no se revisan y siguen cobrandolas)...

¿Sabéis cuál ha sido el comentario generalizado hoy en el trabajo? "Pues si nos pagan menos, tendremos que trabajar menos". Que país...

En fin, de momento es solo un 5%, espero que se quede ahí la cosa.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

2ª actividad o reserva para el que no lo sepa es quedarte en tu casa y cobrar casi igualmente...


----------



## jcfdez (12 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo sé, lo sé... cuando hablaba de la gente de más de 55 años que no se adapta, englobo también a los de 2ª actividad. Y está claro que hay que ajustar las plazas a las necesidades: no es normal que se implante un nuevo DNI electrónico, que cuesta mucho más tiempo fabricar, y que no se prevea que va a necesitarse más gente; que la inmigración aumente y las colas de extranjería sean las que son por falta de funcionarios o medios, etc.
> 
> Y podríamos seguir hablando de las ayudas sociales indiscriminadas (hay gente que cobra ayudas sociales y está trabajando, legal, eh, pero no se revisan y siguen cobrandolas)...
> 
> ...



...trabajas en el maec?


----------



## Claca (12 May 2010)

Este es uno de los grandes problemas de este país, que en muchos sitios sobran empleados públicos y que en algunos faltan, si bien nadie discutirá que en cifras absolutas el sector está sobredimensionado. ¿Qué hace el gobierno ante esta situación? Tijeretazo a todos, a los que sobran, a los que no y a los que faltan. ¿El por qué? Por el mismo motivo que tiene a gente empleada innecesariamente, porque supone sueldos con los que se pagan hipotecas. Cada puesto de trabajado es un tablón más que refuerza el andamio sobre el que se intenta, deseperadamente, rehabilitar el sector financiero. Recortando un 5% de media evitas un par de cafés al día, pero salvas unas cuantas hipotecas enteras.


----------



## pecata minuta (12 May 2010)

He visto en un hilo que Tonuel está baneado.
Menos mal que hoy no tiene que certificar...


----------



## pecata minuta (12 May 2010)

jcfdez dijo:


> ...trabajas en el maec?



No...
Pertenezco a otro ministerio, pero prefiero no decir donde.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He visto en un hilo que Tonuel está baneado.
> Menos mal que hoy no tiene que certificar...



Funcionarios day...tonuel....uhmmm


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (12 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> He visto en un hilo que Tonuel está baneado.
> Menos mal que hoy no tiene que certificar...



Sí, calopez se habrá pasado con las "vitaminas" en su pienso hoy...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

Que opinais de quedarse comprado para mañana? podrá haber gap?


----------



## chudire (12 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Funcionarios day...tonuel....uhmmm



La verdad es que le he visto participando en todos los hilos de funcionarios...debía estar claramente sobreexcitado.


----------



## Interesado (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Que opinais de quedarse comprado para mañana? podrá haber gap?



Gap no descarto que haya, porque los usanos están en un rango bastante estrecho que si lo rompen nos harían abrir con gap, aunque no creo que sea algo muy exagerado.

Yo si tuviera que apostar diría que esto sigue para arriba, pero la verdad es que no nos están dando muchas pistas...

EDIT: Ha sido decirlo y han volado 50pts.. Está claro que nos leen. :rolleye:


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

El gap del lunes sigue vivo todavía...pero puede que por poco tiempo


----------



## carvil (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Que opinais de quedarse comprado para mañana? podrá haber gap?




En la zona 1173-5 SP&500 puede ser peligroso estar dentro 8:


Salu2


----------



## zyro (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Que opinais de quedarse comprado para mañana? podrá haber gap?



Yo soy alcista, pero ante la posibilidad de que vuelva a bajar al 9800-9900 para tomar un sano impulso(haciendo una plana), me esperaría a mañana.

Si cae, lo espero en ese nivel y si sube abriendo gap, me esperaría a que lo cerrara para entrar largo.

Otra posibilidad es que tampoco cierre a corto plazo el posible gap de mañana y eso sería señal de mucha fortaleza.

Importante el cierre semanal si vas a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## Sir Nigga (12 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y que contentos estarán algunos de que mi sueldo de 1.200 euros baje, mientras tenemos a gente que se hacen los trajes a medida a costa del contribuyente, se cascan unos viajes de puta madre a cuenta del erario público con la excusa de "realizar un estudio", o los que se lucran exagerando una pandemia porque tienen interés en que la farmacéutica de turno nos venda las vacunas.



Y que tendrán que ver los cojones con comer trigo, si todas esas cosas también hay que perseguirlas y nadie lo niega pero no quita que era extremadamente injusto que con el descomunal ajuste que está habiendo en el sector privado, en el sector público, además de estabilidad mantuvieran poder adquisitivo. 

Oiga, cinco millones de personas han visto reducido su salario un 100%, miles de empresas en la quiebra.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (12 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> La verdad es que le he visto participando en todos los hilos de funcionarios...debía estar claramente sobreexcitado.



Sí, yo le he recomendado que se tomara una pastilla cuando ha aparecido insultando en un hilo comenzado por mi.

Se ve que no ha aceptado mi consejo y el administrador le ha metido la pastilla a la fuerza y por donde menos (o quizás más) gusto da.)


----------



## Alpairo (12 May 2010)

Yo tal y como veo a la bolsa estos dias, yo amarraría cortos para los que crean que el Alieti palma la Europa league esta noche, ojo a la segunda ronda del Open de Madriz, Nadal en juego, desastre bolsístico si palma tan pronto, si gana, se espera, con lo que no tendría influencia notable en matildas. Buen futuro a medio plazo si Cesc y Torres están para el mundial en energéticas y mejor aún si Nadal gana Roland Garros. Menos mal que Alonso no corre esta semana, sino a ver que pasa con los futuros del sector industrial y Botines, que estarán en stand by hasta la semana que viene, a ver que tal en los libres. Que el Ciudad Real o el Barsa ganen la copa de Europa de balonmano, no tendrá influencias notables en la bolsa española, pero sí en Frankfurt, que se aten los machos...por último subidón del B.Espiritu Santo, si Mourinho ficha por el Madriz y el Alieti gana la Europa League. Nunca los milagors fueron tan rentables.

Ná, no me deis las gracias...jkajajajakajka


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> En la zona 1173-5 SP&500 puede ser peligroso estar dentro 8:



estando ¿largo? ¿corto? o ambos?


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Sí, yo le he recomendado que se tomara una pastilla cuando ha aparecido insultando en un hilo comenzado por mi.
> 
> Se ve que no ha aceptado mi consejo y el administrador le ha metido la pastilla a la fuerza y por donde menos (o quizás más) gusto da.)



Se le quiere y tal... pero es carne de BAN. 

Nada en unos días estará por aquí... los administradores no son tontos y Tonuel es una mina jaja.


----------



## Catacrack (12 May 2010)

Mi ingresos con la crisis han caido mas del 40% asi que el 5% de los funcionarios me parece una tomadura de pelo, un 25% seria lo justo.


----------



## carvil (12 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> estando ¿largo? ¿corto? o ambos?




En el 72/73 ES en cash, yo cerré el viernes, pero hay muchas posiciones abiertas. Estamos subiendo porque se están cubriendo 

Es posible que después veamos un sell-off


Salu2


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> En el 72/73 ES en cash, yo cerré el viernes, pero hay muchas posiciones abiertas. Estamos subiendo porque se están cubriendo
> 
> Es posible que después veamos un sell-off



Si, yo también lo había visto así, pero quería conocer tu versión


----------



## chudire (12 May 2010)

Bueno chicos, os dejo el cierre de sesión. hasta mañana (a quien quiero engañar, hasta luego!!!)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 May 2010)

Hola a todos, hoy ha sido un día algo más tranquilito. 

No habeis comentando nada de esto?






[/QUOTE]


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

estoy es una mierdaaaaaaa, ayer finalmente vendi MESA despues de estar esperando un tiempo, aunque le saqué unos centimos......... hoy 30% de subida........
JODERRRRRRRRR


----------



## Creditopropulsado (12 May 2010)

Por cierto, DP puede abrir los privados.


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy es una mierdaaaaaaa, ayer finalmente vendi MESA despues de estar esperando un tiempo, aunque le saqué unos centimos......... hoy 30% de subida........
> JODERRRRRRRRR



Eso es así... de todas formas, como tu cuenta comprobará meter pasta en esos valores es caro y arriesgado.

Estoy saliendo en 2.41 de las ands... veo al euro muy bajo y me da cosa que me dejen pillado.


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estoy es una mierdaaaaaaa, ayer finalmente vendi MESA despues de estar esperando un tiempo, aunque le saqué unos centimos......... hoy 30% de subida........
> JODERRRRRRRRR



*ES LO QUE HAY*

[mode tonuel off]


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

Tiene pinta el sp te pegar un peo fuerte hacia abajo


----------



## RNSX (12 May 2010)

Yo sigo con los cortos que abri el dia del subidon de popu san y bbva, y desde entonces estamos continuamente un poquito arriba un poquito abajo de ese precio, cuando va a moverse esto hacia algun lado?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (12 May 2010)

Bueno, pues hoy no hice el idiota como ayer....... aunque a puntito estuve de cagarla una vez mas.

Pille el gap por que me quede abierto ayer a la desesperada por el cabreo que tenia y dije " que le den, que me dejen sin un duro y a la mierda " ..... por suerte el gap fue a mi favor y pude cerrar ganando.....luego pille bien el tramo......................luego 2 cagadas consecutivas ( igualito que ayer hoygan ) y ya estaba jurando en arameo cuando pille de nuevo otras 3 buenas jugadas.................... al final una mini cagada hace que el dia no fuera perfecto, pero vamos no me quejo :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:


Esta vez me quede liquido por si acaso, ya van 2 veces que me libro del gap y no quiero tentar la suerte.......... a ver si mañana doy el salto definitivo y me pongo a tiro de piedra de recuperar mi pasta , hasta ahora siempre que he llegado a este punto la he cagado, es como una maldicion hoygan, juego con 7 minis y recupero, en cuanto pongo 8 o 9 la cago y vuelta a empezar :vomito:


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2010)

BUY and HOLD ... a las pruebas me remito... ARIAd - XOMA - CLDX - VPHM


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Bueno, pues hoy no hice el idiota como ayer....... aunque a puntito estuve de cagarla una vez mas.



Zulo, esa misma actitud de que me da todo igual, fue la misma que casi llevo a HL al Caos... y cuando te pasa te das cuenta que no daba todo igual.

Ten en cuenta lo que comenta Carpatos de que las manos fuertes no están comprando. Mucho ojo con esto... que luego vendrá el Gap que todo lo devora...

Un saludo

Pepitoria, tienes el mismo estilo que Tonuel xD


----------



## Mulder (12 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario positivo.

Se han pasado el dia comprando con algunos momentos aislados de venta, aunque en subasta han vendido un paquete normal tirando a bajo.

No parece que estén bajistas de momento salvo para el gap de mañana y no hay más conclusiones que sacar de los datos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

parece que esta muy aburrido hoy el mercado americano, que nadie dice nada????????


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> parece que esta muy aburrido hoy el mercado americano, que nadie dice nada????????



Juas, si que es verdad... estamos muy calmados, pero después de estos días casi que viene bien. 

En las Ands, a menos que bajen bastante no entro más... aún tengo pendientes 500 acciones que no se me han vendido, que poco volumen `__´!!.

Al acabar el día me la jugaría metiendo unas monedas en Faz... viendo la debilidad del euro, pero el sector financiero está de capa caída y las Faz hoy no han bajado como me gustaría. Voy a mirar algún otro Etf que sea short x2 de transportes u algún otro.

Un saludo


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2010)

ARIAd es agua pasada... no busco el dinero fácil.... quiero nuevos retos y pilladas!

DP dixit!

XD


----------



## Wataru_ (12 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> ARIAd es agua pasada... no busco el dinero fácil.... quiero nuevos retos y pilladas!
> 
> DP dixit!
> 
> XD



Yahoo! Message Boards - Hythiam Inc. (HYTM) - US approval + PartnerShip in 2Q 2010 (Mcap 26 M$)

DP! Mira esta propaganda... xD Al menos la vende dpm.

Un saludo

ED: No es de las hytm, sino de IPCI


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2010)

Jajaja.. seguro que es "ER HERMANO" pumpeando por los foros,,,, lo he visto en otros foros... con el mismo tema... jejejeje!!


----------



## Starkiller (12 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Funcionarios day...tonuel....uhmmm



Oiga! Que Tonuel nunca baja.

Será algún moderata, que ha pulsado una B en lugar de una M...


----------



## LÁNGARO (12 May 2010)

parece que AGEN remontan, pero..... DPTR me da un poco de miedo. Si bajan un 5% las vendo


----------



## Pepitoria (12 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Oiga! Que Tonuel nunca baja.
> 
> Será algún moderata, que ha pulsado una B en lugar de una M...



Hoy se habrá puesto efervescente con la noticia...


----------



## RNSX (12 May 2010)

el hilo del ibex en la segunda pagina?


----------



## zyro (12 May 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> el hilo del ibex en la segunda pagina?



Bueno, es que anda bastante revuelto el foro con unos temas nuevos bastante curiosos que quizás estén desviando un poco la atención.


----------



## Interesado (12 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Hola a todos, hoy ha sido un día algo más tranquilito.
> 
> No habeis comentando nada de esto?



[/QUOTE]

Pues que mejor vayas pensando en deshacerte de todo tu preciado metal, que HL está pensando en meterse. :XX:

Es coña. Está claro que el oro nunca falla, me tendría que haber metido cuando lo estuvimos hablando... y ahora que han decidido inundarnos con billetes pues más aún supongo.


----------



## donpepito (12 May 2010)

SAP nears deal to buy Sybase for about $6 billion: report | Reuters

Sybase, Inc.: NYSE:SY quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Oiga! Que Tonuel nunca baja.
> 
> Será algún moderata, que ha pulsado una B en lugar de una M...



Alguien sabe dónde ha colocado Tonuel el special owned certificate del -5% a los funcis? ::

::


----------



## RNSX (13 May 2010)

se dice que lo han baneado unos dias, yo estoy por cerrar los cortos, que igual sin tonuel no baja la bolsa


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (13 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> ::Las 9 y media pasadas y aún sin trabajar? :rolleye: no te canses



Es mi día libre, he ido a un curso de formación de 10-14h... gracias por el interés... 

PD: Más o menos, hago unas 800horas anuales no-remuneradas...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 May 2010)

Pues que mejor vayas pensando en deshacerte de todo tu preciado metal, que HL está pensando en meterse. :XX:

Es coña. Está claro que el oro nunca falla, me tendría que haber metido cuando lo estuvimos hablando... y ahora que han decidido inundarnos con billetes pues más aún supongo.[/QUOTE]

Ahora es tiempo de plata. En serio.

PD: De verdad que HL quiere meterse?:8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Es mi día libre, he ido a un curso de formación de 10-14h... gracias por el interés...
> 
> PD: Más o menos, hago unas 800horas anuales no-remuneradas...



Yo no soy ni pro funci, anti funci. Para empezar.

Pero lo que me acojona es la facilidad que tienen para responsabilizar ( y bajar) los salarios de los funcionarios cuando a la banca se le ha dado barra libre.

1º) FROB FAAF

2º) Garantizando depósitos

3º) Con medidas fiscales. Veáse ayudas a la vivienda o la supuestos de no sujección o exenciones en casos de IVA o IS. (SICAV).

Acojonante.


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 May 2010)

alguien me puede decir como viene el PM????????


----------



## fmc (13 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien me puede decir como viene el PM????????



Verde, que te quiero verde


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien me puede decir como viene el PM????????



+ 1, 16 % en este momento 

Pollastre, los soportes y resistencias please, tu si que tienes una " resistencia" a ponerlos 

Respecto al tema de los funcionarios: Yo creo que seria mejor eliminar directamente funcionarios inutiles que no dan un palo al agua y no bajarle el sueldo al resto. Funcionaros es un termino muy generico, por ejemplo un policia nacional, funcionaros de justicia sobrecargados, etc etc bien harian en mantenerles el sueldo. Enchufados y demas no hay que bajarles el sueldo, hay que ponerlos en la puta calle.


----------



## raluma (13 May 2010)

Hoy parece que va a ser un dia en el que luzca el Sol


----------



## mercenario (13 May 2010)

buenos días hamijos, el S&P está en zona de resistencia, ¿creéis que podrá con ella?


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Lo que sobra en este pais no son realmente funcionarios, ni siquiera sus sueldos, sino administraciones. Reinos de la señorita pepis con competencias demasiado fuertes y muchas administraciones doblete con una configuración totalmente ineficaz.

También sobra algún ministerio y mucho coche oficial.

Han apostado por empezar la casa por el tejado fastidiando al más débil de la cadena, pero con la excusa de que al ser muchos el gasto se reduce. Claro que al payaso le han pedido recortes rápidos y ha empezado por ahí, mucho giliprogre se cree que bambi defiende al débil cuando lo que está haciendo es metersela a base de bien con una buena cantidad de vaselina.


----------



## pollastre (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> + 1, 16 % en este momento
> 
> Pollastre, los soportes y resistencias please, tu si que tienes una " resistencia" a ponerlos
> 
> Respecto al tema de los funcionarios: Yo creo que seria mejor eliminar directamente funcionarios inutiles que no dan un palo al agua y no bajarle el sueldo al resto. Funcionaros es un termino muy generico, por ejemplo un policia nacional, funcionaros de justicia sobrecargados, etc etc bien harian en mantenerles el sueldo. Enchufados y demas no hay que bajarles el sueldo, hay que ponerlos en la puta calle.



Hoy tenemos un canal alcista curioso, formado por un soporte oblicuo que ahora mismo está en 10,079, y una R oblicua en 10,389. El slope es de unos 30º más o menos.

Si no perfora la oblícua es posible que tengamos sesión lateral alcista a lo largo de ese canal. Con un rango de 300 puntos, la sesión de hoy podría dar bastante juego técnico, si no viene algún gilipollas de político a volver a ponernos los índices patas arriba, como estas últimas dos semanas.


----------



## jelou (13 May 2010)

:Baile: Telefónica da buenos resultados y ahora mismo está bajando : :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Lo que sobra en este pais no son realmente funcionarios, ni siquiera sus sueldos, sino administraciones. Reinos de la señorita pepis con competencias demasiado fuertes y muchas administraciones doblete con una configuración totalmente ineficaz.



Buenos días ^__^!

Tenemos pueblos que no distan entre si ni 5 kms y cada uno tiene su estación de Bomberos, su propia policía local y mil chorradas más que perfectamente podrían compartir. Pero claro, da mucho "poder" el colocar a conocidos en estos puestos...

Hace falta un Reset, porque hay demasiadas cosas mal y sobre todo poco eficaces... no seré yo el que lo vea.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> :Baile: Telefónica da buenos resultados y ahora mismo está bajando : :XX::XX::XX::XX:



son peores de lo esperado ::


----------



## devest (13 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo no soy ni pro funci, anti funci. Para empezar.
> 
> Pero lo que me acojona es la facilidad que tienen para responsabilizar ( y bajar) los salarios de los funcionarios cuando a la banca se le ha dado barra libre.



A mí me asusta también que hace 6 meses nada más acordaran subirle los sueldos y ahora se los bajen. Ese cambio continuo da demasiada seguridad.

Por cierto, las medidas no parecen afectar al IBEX. ¿Esperáis alguna reacción fuerte? Y digo yo que sería a la baja, pero claro, no sepo casi nada de bolsa.


----------



## Claca (13 May 2010)

Buenos días

Joder, con el DAX, vuelve a estar en máximos, prácticamente. Algunos conspiranoicos dirían que es porque se descuenta el retorno al Marco.

El ibex hoy tiene una fuerte resistencia en 10.230, veremos. Por cierto, os dejo la encuesta semanal de sentimiento de mercado (13/5/10):

Alcista 42.9% 
Neutral 13.3% 
Bajista 43.8% 

La semana pasada quedaba así:

Alcista 16.8% 
Neutral 14.0% 
Bajista 69.2% 

¡Qué fácil es asustar o animar a las gacelas!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

Impresionante lo de ABG hoy...

Las ventas consolidadas de Abengoa crecen un 14% en el primer trimestre

El Ebitda alcanza los 202 M€, un 6% más


----------



## mercenario (13 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^!
> 
> Tenemos pueblos que no distan entre si ni 5 kms y cada uno tiene su estación de Bomberos, su propia policía local y mil chorradas más que perfectamente podrían compartir. Pero claro, da mucho "poder" el colocar a conocidos en estos puestos...
> 
> Hace falta un Reset, porque hay demasiadas cosas mal y sobre todo poco eficaces... no seré yo el que lo vea.



¿y los aeropuertos? ¿es necesario uno en cada ciudad?
sobretodo creo que el agujero negro está en la cantidad de instituciones y divisiones de gobierno todos intentando chupar del bote y llenarse los bolsillos al unísono. 
El gobierno central, los autonómicos, los provinciales, los locales...demasiados escalones con cantidades ingentes de asesores, enchufados, cuñados, sobrinos, primos, muchísimos cargos asignados a dedo, dietas, coches oficiales hasta para perico el de los palotes, sindicatos, subvenciones para todo, etc...
Es un cáncer al que tampoco ayuda nada la picaresca española y que está demasiado extendido ya...


----------



## Hagen (13 May 2010)

Aki, el problema es la clase politica...... de que van a vivir tanto mangante y chorizo cacique de los pueblos.

Lo pero que veo es que la sanidad va a dejar de ser de las mejores de europa


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2010)

mercenario dijo:


> ¿y los aeropuertos? ¿es necesario uno en cada ciudad?
> sobretodo creo que el agujero negro está en la cantidad de instituciones y divisiones de gobierno todos intentando chupar del bote y llenarse los bolsillos al unísono.
> El gobierno central, los autonómicos, los provinciales, los locales...demasiados escalones con cantidades ingentes de asesores, enchufados, cuñados, sobrinos, primos, muchísimos cargos asignados a dedo, dietas, coches oficiales hasta para perico el de los palotes, sindicatos, subvenciones para todo, etc...
> Es un cáncer al que tampoco ayuda nada la picaresca española y que está demasiado extendido ya...



Lo de los aeropuertos es una vergüenza, leí que comenzaban a ser rentables por encima de los 1.7 millones de pasajeros anuales, lo cual, solo unos pocos aeropuertos españoles cumple. 

Hay que privatizar Aena ya.


----------



## jelou (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> son peores de lo esperado ::



:: pos vale


----------



## Sir Nigga (13 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Lo de los aeropuertos es una vergüenza, leí que comenzaban a ser rentables por encima de los 1.7 millones de pasajeros anuales, lo cual, solo unos pocos aeropuertos españoles cumple.
> 
> Hay que privatizar Aena ya.



son rentables media docena, los de zonas playeras que reciben guiris Mallorca, Ibiza, etc... en su conjunto son un puta ruina, incluyendo los de Madrid y Bcn, y estamos hablando de un país muy turístico


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pues que mejor vayas pensando en deshacerte de todo tu preciado metal, que HL está pensando en meterse. :XX:
> 
> Es coña. Está claro que el oro nunca falla, me tendría que haber metido cuando lo estuvimos hablando... y ahora que han decidido inundarnos con billetes pues más aún supongo.



Ahora es tiempo de plata. En serio.

PD: De verdad que HL quiere meterse?:8:[/QUOTE]

HL tiene oro fisico desde hace 2 años,tio primo...


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (13 May 2010)

jelou dijo:


> :Baile: Telefónica da buenos resultados y ahora mismo está bajando : :XX::XX::XX::XX:



Cabronazos bajistas!!
El 21% de mi empresa está en vuestras sucias manos 

Dejad de joder la marrana!!

Bajistas guaneros al paredón!!

)


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Aki, el problema es la clase politica...... de que van a vivir tanto mangante y chorizo cacique de los pueblos.
> 
> Lo pero que veo es que la sanidad va a dejar de ser de las mejores de europa



Felicidades por lo de ayer...vivo cerca de neptuno y no veas como disteis por culo anoche jajajajajaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Cabronazos bajistas!!
> El 21% de mi empresa está en vuestras sucias manos
> 
> Dejad de joder la marrana!!
> ...



RHBN, tan sólo te la bajamos para que puedas comprar más, deberías de agradecérnoslo, además no iba a subir a 26? qué más te dá?


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2010)

Buenos días.

Muchas de las accs prestadas, son de bancos.... ellos mismos siguen el juego, nada nuevo.


----------



## Alpairo (13 May 2010)

Genial artículo de Daniel Lacalle, lo posteo a continuación

¨ 
@Daniel Lacalle - 13/05/2010 06:00h
En esta semana hemos vuelto a oír cómo unos y otros les echaban la culpa a los "lobos", a los "bajistas" y a los especuladores. Divertidísimo. Porque entre el martes y el viernes lo que vimos en el mercado los que vivimos pegados a la pantalla de Bloomberg fue una sucesión de ordenes de venta masiva por parte de esas instituciones "long-only", a largo plazo, los "accionistas estables" que los directivos de las empresas cortejan con tanto énfasis. 

Como decía el presidente Zapatero recientemente, "hechos y cifras". Pues ahí van. Los inversores institucionales, los del "largo plazo", vendiendo en proporción 3 a 1 todo lo que habían comprado en enero. Largo plazo obvio. Los malvados hedge funds y "especuladores cortoplacistas" comprando y cubriendo cortos en proporción 2 a 1, según datos de Goldman Sachs, Citi y Morgan Stanley, tres de los mayores bancos en préstamo de acciones. Mas datos: el "short interest", o porcentaje de cortos en el mercado, a niveles inferiores a mayo de 2008, según esos mismos bancos. Así que menos "lobos". Si la industria de hedge funds no dotase de liquidez en tiempos de pánico como el de la semana pasada, la debacle sería mayor.

Lo que ocurre, como siempre, es que nos hemos olvidado de los verdaderos fundamentales: el retorno sobre el capital empleado. Rex Tillerson, dice que “no existe estrategia a largo plazo que no pueda monitorizarse y sea perfectamente medible cada trimestre”. Y en muchos casos, la excusa del supuesto largo plazo nos ha nublado la realidad de lo difícil que va a ser conseguir esas estimaciones de consenso, viendo los resultados trimestrales. Tomemos como ejemplo Total, cuyos resultados mostraron que la empresa genera retornos (ROCE) inferiores a los históricos a pesar de la recuperación de los precios de las materias primas. O tomemos como ejemplo las grandes empresas eléctricas, como E.On, que, a pesar de presentar resultados decentes con los precios de la electricidad subiendo, sigue cargando con una deuda insostenible. Curiosamente, los dos valores mencionados, tras una caída del 12-15% respecto a sus sectores, no están más baratos que en enero, usando estimaciones de los próximos tres años.

Russel Napier dice que el valor de una acción es “el resquicio de esperanza que existe entre el activo (assets) y pasivo (liabilities) de una empresa”. Pues bien, en estos meses nos habíamos olvidado del enorme peso de la deuda, a pesar de los tipos de interés a cero, y de la fragilidad de los retornos generados por esos activos. Es muy duro decírselo a los grandes ejecutivos de los conglomerados europeos, pero cuando se genera menos retorno sobre el capital empleado (ROCE) con más capex (inversiones, orgánicas o inorgánicas), el valor de su acción se hace más caro a pesar de lo que caiga.

Lecciones a aprender del pánico bursátil, en mi opinión, son fundamentalmente dos: primero, no busquen refugio o "estabilidad" en los grandes valores de los índices con buen dividendo, porque no funciona. Cuando los "long-only" venden, el hacha cae inexorable sobre las empresas grandes. La segunda es que los fundamentales deben mantenerse siempre en la mente porque tras la masacre reciente sigue habiendo valores carísimos y otros baratos. Midan ustedes con lupa el diferencial entre ROCE y coste de capital (WACC) de cada dólar gastado en esas gestas imperiales de crecimiento de inversiones y adquisiciones, porque es lo que más impacta el comportamiento de las acciones. 

Hace unas semanas les comentaba que invertir en grandes multinacionales integradas era como ver crecer la hierba. Es peor, es como ver la hierba desaparecer. Y entre tanta crítica a España, ¿saben cuál ha sido el único valor del sector que ha sobrepasado las expectativas de consenso en más de un 25%? Repsol, mediana pero peleona. La más infraponderada en sus carteras por los inversores institucionales. Toma ya. La única petrolera integrada europea, incluidas ENI, Total, OMV, etc… que ha mejorado su ROCE en todas las divisiones, menos la de Gas & Electricidad, comparados con su nivel histórico.

Eviten los peligrosísimos “consensus longs” (valores que están muy recomendados por las casas de inversión y que todo el mundo tiene en sus carteras), eviten los valores “baratos” que siempre han estado baratos (“cheap for a reason”) y fundamentalmente eviten comprar valores hoy basándose en las glorias del pasado.

Y recuerden, cuando lean informes de análisis o bursátiles, las tres frases que siempre les comento a mis analistas que alertan de que un valor muy recomendado es en realidad una venta: a) “Es una gran empresa”, que es irrelevante a la hora de generar retornos superiores en el futuro, que es lo que usted compra en una acción, b) “los fundamentales no han cambiado”, que suele significar que la empresa vive de las rentas y los resultados serán pobres durante los próximos trimestres y c) “tiene buena rentabilidad por dividendo (yield)”, ya que el dividendo se deduce enteramente del precio de la acción, y un yield alto suele esconder bajo crecimiento, negocios muy maduros y retornos decrecientes¨

Mucho cuidado con los valores 'defensivos': poca defensa y poco valor - LLENO DE ENERGÍA - Cotizalia.com


----------



## donpepito (13 May 2010)

SOLARIA, recuperación en breve.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 May 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Ahora es tiempo de plata. En serio.
> 
> PD: De verdad que HL quiere meterse?:8:



HL tiene oro fisico desde hace 2 años,tio primo...[/QUOTE]

Y dónde lo pillaste, sino es indiscrección. Lo digo porque eres de Madrid, y yo estoy buscando sitios cerca de aqui a precios razonables.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (13 May 2010)

donpepito dijo:


> SOLARIA, recuperación en breve.



Chicharro entre chicharros..


----------



## corralita (13 May 2010)

Hola,

El otro dia me pasásteis 2 páginas muy buenas con información sobre empresas cotizadas internacionales. ¿ Sabéis de alguna que halla sobre qué empresas no tienen deuda, o te analicen cuanta tienen, o de algunas que sepáis como BME?

Es a raíz de este artículo Mucho cuidado con los valores 'defensivos': poca defensa y poco valor - LLENO DE ENERGÍA - Cotizalia.com
donde hablan por ejemplo de E.ON y hablan que está super endeudada.
Gracias


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

DP, Mix mirad esta a ver qué os parece...

Continucare Corporation: AMEX:CNU quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> HL tiene oro fisico desde hace 2 años,tio primo...



Y dónde lo pillaste, sino es indiscrección. Lo digo porque eres de Madrid, y yo estoy buscando sitios cerca de aqui a precios razonables.[/QUOTE]

Compre en Suiza,aqui vende orodirect y una tienda de Madrid,tambien compre en una web alemana monedas de onza y te las mandan a casa,luego te pongo el link


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 May 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Y dónde lo pillaste, sino es indiscrección. Lo digo porque eres de Madrid, y yo estoy buscando sitios cerca de aqui a precios razonables.



Compre en Suiza,aqui vende orodirect y una tienda de Madrid,tambien compre en una web alemana monedas de onza y te las mandan a casa,luego te pongo el link[/QUOTE]

Okk. Enviamelo si puedes por privado, porque no me suelo conectar mucho.

Yo me tuve que ir a bruselas, y si te lo envian con poco overspot, pues puede estar bien.

Un saludo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> DP, Mix mirad esta a ver qué os parece...
> 
> Continucare Corporation: AMEX:CNU quotes & news - Google Finance



A c/p me parece que llegamos un poco tarde. 

Financial Statements for Continucare Corporation - Google Finance

Pero fijate el pelotazo que han pegado las ventas. Si sigue creciendo a este ritmo si será una buena opción, pero creo que es arriesgado.

A sido un vistazo, no he profundizado mucho.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> A c/p me parece que llegamos un poco tarde.
> 
> Financial Statements for Continucare Corporation - Google Finance
> 
> ...



Es en plan refugio, no pelotazo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

Mas nos vale pillar unas cuantas en un dump...

Ariad Pharmaceuticals, Inc.: NASDAQ:ARIA quotes & news - Google Finance

Está ropiendo la tendencia alcista pero bien...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

El EUR /USD liándola como rompamos el 1,25 nos vamos a reir....


----------



## especulador financiero (13 May 2010)

Ummmmm... ienso:


Sólo caemos un 1%... me parece poco... 

Telefonica rules... jajaja... )


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

Desde que a los funcis les van a bajar el sueldo y se toman más cafés el hilo está desangelado...XD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

Mix.. ya estás como calopez...

phpBB : Critical Error 

Existe una sobrecarga en el sistema, por favor intente entrar o actualzar en unos minutos.

Si el error continua escriba a webmaster@creatuforo.com indicando que se ha producido un ERROR: S5 e indique la dirección del foro al cual esta intentando acceder. 

Gracias y disculpe las molestias cuausadas.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Desde que a los funcis les van a bajar el sueldo y se toman más cafés el hilo está desangelado...XD



Quería entrar con unas pocas en Iberia, ya que mañana dan los resultados del primer trimestre... pero la están aguantando y encima aún tiene Gap... en 2.28.

Hoy creo que sería un buen día para comprar y venderlas mañana, pero ufff está la cosa peligrosa, he leído "por ahí xD" que se podrían comenzar a abrir cortos cuando el Sp esté en 1180... hasta los 1230 que sería el Stop. 

Lo mismo pongo en juego la estrategia. :cook:


----------



## RNSX (13 May 2010)

Para el tema del oro si la cantidad no es mucha puede ser interesante ponerse el contacto con tiendas grandes de compro oro, yo lo hago a traves de un amigo que se dedica a esto y me reserva las monedas y comprarles al spot no deberia ser dificil ya que a ellos se lo pagan a menos


----------



## especulador financiero (13 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Desde que a los funcis les van a bajar el sueldo y se toman más cafés el hilo está desangelado...XD



también es porque el mamonazo de calopez anda baneando injustamente a diestro y siniestro últimamente...


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> también es porque el mamonazo de calopez anda baneando injustamente a diestro y siniestro últimamente...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Jajaja buenas tardes Tonuel!


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

Hola chicos. Es cierto que hasta que lo de los funcionarios se apacigüe, el hilo va a estar un pelín desangelado. Y más con el soporíefero lateral que se está marcando.

PD. TEF de nuevo a tiro, pero no sé por qué hoy me veo menos seguro.


----------



## especulador financiero (13 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Jajaja buenas tardes Tonuel!



mamonazo edita el mensaje que me vas a delatar...


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

¿Y los thanks? A partir del mensaje 2.910 se han esfumado...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> mamonazo edita el mensaje que me vas a delatar...



baneo + bukkake :XX:

Qué hiciste? no te creas que hay que pasarse mucho para que te baneen, seguramente joderías a un multinick de calopez.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Y los thanks? A partir del mensaje 2.910 se han esfumado...



Tienes que poner el diseño antiguo, salen hasta los tags...

Edit: me acaban de desaparecer tmb ¿¿??

En los demás hilos funciona, será para evitar nuestro chupapollismo...


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> mamonazo edita el mensaje que me vas a delatar...



Pusiste el sello de owned a los funcionarios? :XX:

Pásame por privado el post con el que te banearon que me quiero reir un rato


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Tienes que poner el diseño antiguo, salen hasta los tags...
> 
> Edit: me acaban de desaparecer tmb ¿¿??
> 
> En los demás hilos funciona, será para evitar nuestro chupapollismo...




¿Por quién me tomas? ¿Por el pompero entre pomperos? Yo con el diseño nuevo me siento como cuando me hago pajas con la izquierda en casa de los suegros: Incómodo y desubicado.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

jeje amí tmb tonu!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Por quién me tomas? ¿Por el pompero entre pomperos? Yo con el diseño nuevo me siento como cuando me hago pajas con la izquierda en casa de los suegros: Incómodo y desubicado.



Pues nos han semi baneado porque nuestros mensajes no aceptan thanks!!!

Fíjate bien en el msj de R3v3nANT


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

A todos en público hombre!! Que lluevan los thanks al pompero!


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> jeje amí tmb tonu!





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues nos han semi baneado porque nuestros mensajes no aceptan thanks!!!





En el primero puedo thankear y en el segundo no. ¿Cómo nos van a semi banear si apenas he hablado en los hilos de funcionarios?

PD. Apenas :baba:


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues nos han semi baneado porque nuestros mensajes no aceptan thanks!!!
> 
> Fíjate bien en el msj de R3v3nANT



 yo estoy dando thanks :


----------



## jelou (13 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Cabronazos bajistas!!
> El 21% de mi empresa está en vuestras sucias manos
> 
> Dejad de joder la marrana!!
> ...



 Pero si eres rico no te quejes


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2010)

Un ban wapo te ha caído..... no sale tu nick en el listado de miembros


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

A todo esto, el Ibex casi en -2% y:

TEF 15,690 -0,355 -2,2% 16,050 15,680


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Un ban wapo te ha caído..... no sale tu nick en el listado de miembros




¿Dónde lo ves? ¿Y el mío sale?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Dónde lo ves? ¿Y el mío sale?



Miedo al permabanned...

Ya aparecen nuestros thanks...

Gracias....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/158819-sueldos-funcionarios-las-rozas.html

merecen la lapidación...


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Miedo al permabanned...
> 
> Ya aparecen nuestros thanks...
> 
> Gracias....




Pues me hago una ghkghk2 y a correr. Si no está cogido el nick, claro ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 May 2010)

cae el Ibex un 2% y a la gente le da igual, hace un mes, estaba todo el mundo diciendo que era la ecatombe.........


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cae el Ibex un 2% y a la gente le da igual, hace un mes, estaba todo el mundo diciendo que era la ecatombe.........



Es lo que tiene la ruleta, o sale rojo o sale verde, pocas veces el negro...

De hecho te extrañas de que salga el negro.. verdad? XDDDD


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> cae el Ibex un 2% y a la gente le da igual, hace un mes, estaba todo el mundo diciendo que era la ecatombe.........



Mensaje del delegado del talivan hortojráfico: *H*ecatombe es con h por favor, duele, duele!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

Wata felicidades por tus Iberias, mantienen el tipo muy bien con la que cae!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

Me encanta esto, y el Ibex bajando...

Shanghai 2,710.51 +54.79 (2.06%)
Nikkei 225 10,620.55 +226.52 (2.18%)
Hang Seng Index 20,422.46 +209.97 (1.04%)
TSEC 7,770.57 +167.87 (2.21%)
FTSE 100 5,416.33 +32.88 (0.61%)
CAC 40 3,741.96 +8.09 (0.22%)
S&P TSX 12,196.08 +195.47 (1.63%)
S&P/ASX 200 4,652.80 +79.80 (1.75%)
BSE Sensex 17,265.87 +70.06 (0.41%)


----------



## terraenxebre (13 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Me encanta esto, y el Ibex bajando...
> 
> Shanghai 2,710.51 +54.79 (2.06%)
> Nikkei 225 10,620.55 +226.52 (2.18%)
> ...




eso es por que zp ha puesto iberia a los pies de los caballos, los hedge funds han pedido sangre y el presi se ha puesto a derramar sangre de los cerdos. 

( que nadie se ofenda con lo de los cochinos....que cochinos somos todos por permitir esta clase política)


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Mensaje del delegado del talivan hortojráfico: *H*ecatombe es con h por favor, duele, duele!



tienes toda la razón :´´(


----------



## Wbuffete (13 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cae el Ibex un 2% y a la gente le da igual, hace un mes, estaba todo el mundo diciendo que era la ecatombe.........



Pues no me da igual.
A mí me hace muy feliz.
Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto desde 10142
Veo que hemos roto el 10000
Que pase el siguiente soporte,que le darán lo sullo... 
La divisa está pletórica

tonuel banned?
Cuídate osito!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cae el Ibex un 2% y a la gente le da igual, hace un mes, estaba todo el mundo diciendo que era la ecatombe.........





Wbuffete dijo:


> Pues no me da igual.
> A mí me hace muy feliz.
> Buenas tardes
> Quiero sangre.Sigo corto desde 10142
> ...



vaya resistencia numantina en el 9950 xd : y yo vendido en 9930 : a ver si la tiran abajo y pillo cacho ::


----------



## jouss (13 May 2010)

Buenos días, me han mandado un correo con los posibles trucos que usan algunos productos de software para operar por internet. En este caso, metatrader _Este software retiene nuestra orden los segundos prefijados, y espera a que el mercado se mueva a su favor, quedándose como beneficio la diferencia entre nuestro precio y el precio posterior. Si el precio se mueve a la contra, nos obsequiarán con un requote._
Película de terror con Metatrader. - eduenca


Y ahora las preguntas

¿vosotros qué brokers utilizáis y cuáles recomendaríais? ¿tienen plataforma web? ¿qué opinais de XTB brokers? ¿conocéis el Virtual Dealer Plugin?



muchas gracias


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Por fin cae la puñetera resistencia hoygan


----------



## Wbuffete (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Por fin cae la puñetera resistencia hoygan



Dato paro semanal usano un poco chusco.
Semanalmente -4k

Peeeeeero las peticiones continuas se incrementan.
Sp se ha pasado al rojillo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Si cae el 9900 vamos a por nuevos minimos fijo , pero le cuesta horrores hoygan :


----------



## Claca (13 May 2010)

El ibex parece que está triangulando desde los máximos del lunes. Si finalmente se decide, probablemente ejecute un movimiento brusco.


----------



## AGM (13 May 2010)

Sois una panada de ludópatas improductivos. Hoygan!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> El ibex parece que está triangulando desde los máximos del lunes. Si finalmente se decide, probablemente ejecute un movimiento brusco.



Brusco hacia abajo o brusco hacia arriba :


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2010)

AGM dijo:


> Sois una panada de ludópatas improductivos. Hoygan!!!



Dicho por alguien que probablemente está troleando desde su puesto de trabajo ::


----------



## Claca (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Brusco hacia abajo o brusco hacia arriba :



Si se decide, me refiero hacia uno de los dos lados, superando, por decir algo, los máximos o mínimos de hoy. 

Yo lo veo bajista, pero voy corto. Por arriba sólo me preocupa la resistencia que he dado esta mañana (10.230), pero ya hemos visto que han soltado de lo lindo en la apertura, así que estoy tranquilo.


----------



## AGM (13 May 2010)

r3v3nant dijo:


> dicho por alguien que probablemente está troleando desde su puesto de trabajo ::



y también ludópata! Pero es lo que somos no?


----------



## Interesado (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Brusco hacia abajo o brusco hacia arriba :



No debería tocar ya los 9900, si lo hace es que ha roto por abajo y por tanto se va al guano...

Por lo que lleva pegado a la directriz alcista, es bastante probable que rompa por debajo, pero como estamos bastante sobrevendidos, le cuesta.

Se diría que está haciendo tiempo para que abran los americanos y se decidan a ver que visitan antes, si los 1150 o los 1180... ahí no lo tengo tan claro, pero por lo que dice Carvil, me decanto por el guano también...


----------



## Wbuffete (13 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> No debería tocar ya los 9900, si lo hace es que ha roto por abajo y por tanto se va al guano...
> 
> Por lo que lleva pegado a la directriz alcista, es bastante probable que rompa por debajo, pero como estamos bastante sobrevendidos, le cuesta.
> 
> Se diría que está haciendo tiempo para que abran los americanos y se decidan a ver que visitan antes, si los 1150 o los 1180... ahí no lo tengo tan claro, pero por lo que dice Carvil, me decanto por el guano también...



Lo que ahora parece una cuña,creo que acabará en triángulo bajista.
Palomitas&mantequilla.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Rompio el 9900 derechitos al 9800 :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## spheratu (13 May 2010)

despacito......despacito......hacia el 3000......silenciosamente......


----------



## Wbuffete (13 May 2010)

quiero que el SP pierda los 1165
Se aberroncha a él como al rocaje vivo


----------



## Claca (13 May 2010)

No quería decir nada, porque es abrir el pico y cambiar la tendencia, pero visto lo visto... A ver cuando cierren el gap los americanos qué hacen. El ibex tiene muchas ganas de caer, pero no lo hará si los miris apuntan más alto.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Lateral, lateralón. 

Hoy paso de estar dentro del mercado, al cierre creo que empezaremos a salir del corral donde nos tienen metidos.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 May 2010)

La divisa vuelve a presionar.
Venga,un empujoncito mas....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Lateral, lateralón.
> 
> Hoy paso de estar dentro del mercado, al cierre creo que empezaremos a salir del corral donde nos tienen metidos.



Mulder hazte caso a ti mismo xd , yo haciendo mete y saca llevo 1500 lereles, el lateral es cojonudo para esas cosas sin pasar miedo 



Wbuffete dijo:


> La divisa vuelve a presionar.
> Venga,un empujoncito mas....



Tranqui, dejalo que repunte un poquito para meterle cortos again


----------



## Interesado (13 May 2010)

La verdad es que tenemos a todos los índices pegaditos a sus directrices alcistas, listos para pegarse el ostión. El IBEX lleva pidíendolo a gritos un buen rato...

¿Estarán esperando que alguien le dé a la 'b' en vez de a la 'm'? :rolleye:


----------



## Wbuffete (13 May 2010)

Zulo
Eres más ansia viva que yo,una criatura única.
Te gusta escuchar como crujen los huesos de las gacelillas atrapadas!!
S2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

que cabron, van 2 veces que toca donde tengo mis cortos y no me entra :

Calla, calla que entre ayer y hoy voy remontando, y si no fuera por ser tan idiota hubiera ganado los 4 ultimos dias y ya estaria casi casi en paz


----------



## pollastre (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Lateral, lateralón.
> 
> Hoy paso de estar dentro del mercado, al cierre creo que empezaremos a salir del corral donde nos tienen metidos.



Hey Mulder,

haces bien, en mi opinión. Yo he sacado un +1,2% sobre cartera incial esta mañana, y cuando ha entrado en el lateralón del 9,9XX lo he visto claro y me he dado el piro.


----------



## pollastre (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> que cabron, van 2 veces que toca donde tengo mis cortos y no me entra :
> 
> Calla, calla que entre ayer y hoy voy remontando, y si no fuera por ser tan idiota hubiera ganado los 4 ultimos dias y ya estaria casi casi en paz




marditoh roedoreh zulopatah.... ::::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> marditoh roedoreh zulopatah.... ::::::



Bendito lateral, me estoy jinchando a hacerme mete y saca de 30 pipos con 7 minis, no es mucho pero va sumando :


----------



## BOYPER (13 May 2010)

Alguien ve mañana un 9500 del Ibex??


----------



## pyn (13 May 2010)

Claro luego viene el tio del mazo te menea un poco el árbol y en dos días tienes la cuenta la mitad, que te diga HL lo que es creerse que esto es un lateral eterno xDDD.

Por cierto, esto está horrible, espero que con el vierre español el resto de mercados se muevan 1 poco, aunque como siempre en el ibex lo mejor viene en la última media hora.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Lateral, lateralón.
> 
> Hoy paso de estar dentro del mercado, al cierre creo que empezaremos a salir del corral donde nos tienen metidos.



Pa arriba o pa abajo?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Claro luego viene el tio del mazo te menea un poco el árbol y en dos días tienes la cuenta la mitad, que te diga HL lo que es creerse que esto es un lateral eterno xDDD.
> 
> Por cierto, esto está horrible, espero que con el vierre español el resto de mercados se muevan 1 poco, aunque como siempre en el ibex lo mejor viene en la última media hora.



No te digo que no me pueda pasar eso, pero llevo abriendo cortos en 9940 y cerrando en 9915 mas de 5 veces seguidas, eso son 1000 lereles... a la primera que me pillen cierro el chiringo y hasta mañana :


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pa arriba o pa abajo?



Me temo que hacia lado osezno, pero el Ibex ya habrá cerrado.


----------



## Wataru_ (13 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Pa arriba o pa abajo?



El euro comenta que hacia arriba... veremos si no se equivoca )

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Ala ya me han trincado con - 25 pipos, ciero hasta mañana hoygan :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Pollastre ¿ que te dice la gap machine para mañana ? tranqui que solo es para dejar un par de minis abiertos, 1/3 de posi por eso de empezar ganando solo empezar ::


----------



## pollastre (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre ¿ que te dice la gap machine para mañana ? tranqui que solo es para dejar un par de minis abiertos, 1/3 de posi por eso de empezar ganando solo empezar ::



clara señal de gap al alza.

Recuerde que el indicador susurrante es como el acohol, hoyga: utilícelo con responsabilidad.

You've been warned.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Tranquilo, solo le metere 2 minis como maximo por si suena la flauta ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

DP tonteamos con la resistencia del 2,81...

Qué sabes de esos resultados que quieren publicar..¿?


----------



## Dula (13 May 2010)

Oigan:
hoy está esto muyyyyy aburrio.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ala ya me han trincado con - 25 pipos, ciero hasta mañana hoygan :



A veces comentar los beneficios da mala suerte, no se porque pero a mi siempre me pasa eso. Realmente no creo en la mala suerte, pero parece que haya algo en el subsconsciente que nos empuje a hacerlo mal cuando comentamos lo bien que nos va ::

Tal vez sea que tendemos con irracionalidad a relajarnos mentalmente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A veces comentar los beneficios da mala suerte, no se porque pero a mi siempre me pasa eso. Realmente no creo en la mala suerte, pero parece que haya algo en el subsconsciente que nos empuje a hacerlo mal cuando comentamos lo bien que nos va ::
> 
> Tal vez sea que tendemos con irracionalidad a relajarnos mentalmente.



Pues fijate tu que yo he pensado lo mismo :: todo el dia calladito haciendo plusvis y justo cuando comento !! zas en toda la boca !!! :

Pero bueno, ya he dado el dia por cerrado y no pasa nada


----------



## debianita (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A veces comentar los beneficios da mala suerte, no se porque pero a mi siempre me pasa eso. Realmente no creo en la mala suerte, pero parece que haya algo en el subsconsciente que nos empuje a hacerlo mal cuando comentamos lo bien que nos va ::
> 
> Tal vez sea que tendemos con irracionalidad a relajarnos mentalmente.




Doy fe.

buenas tardes ludópatas 

llevo unos dias con mucho trajín en el curro, así que no puedo tradear. Guardárme algo de guano para mi vuelta. No quiero el Ibex en niveles tonuelianos


----------



## especulador financiero (13 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Doy fe.
> 
> buenas tardes ludópatas
> 
> llevo unos dias con mucho trajín en el curro, así que no puedo tradear. Guardárme algo de guano para mi vuelta. No quiero el Ibex en niveles tonuelianos




Pues pilla telefónica y échate a dormir.... jajaja )

Saludos


----------



## pyn (13 May 2010)

El ibex no tiene pinta de querer cerrar por debajo de los 9900 que da mala prensa.


----------



## debianita (13 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Pues pilla telefónica y échate a dormir.... jajaja )
> 
> Saludos




esas están reservadas para Rico Heredero ::


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 May 2010)

Bueno, ya paso unos dias desde que escribí y ha llovido mucho. Con todo lo que ha pasado y las meteduras de pata de Mulder, Tonuel (ahora baneado) y otros, seguimos pensando que la bolsa es una cosa diferente a un casino? Creeis que los cortos, largos... cumplen tienen algun tipo de utilidad aparte de incrementar el numero de intercambios a mayor gloria de Dios (digo de la bolsa)?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

jajajaja, cuando tienes el dia de cara es increible hoygan , compro 2 minis para el gap de mañana, pongo un orden con + 60 pipos que ni pensaba que pudiera llegar y me acaba de saltar 

Hoy gano hasta sin querer


----------



## Wbuffete (13 May 2010)

Cerrado corto de Ibex en 9938 +8,14%
No me gusta,el Ibex se está "soperando" y no sé si el lunes podré estar bolseando.
S2 buen finde.


----------



## especulador financiero (13 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Bueno, ya paso unos dias desde que escribí y ha llovido mucho. Con todo lo que ha pasado y las meteduras de pata de Mulder, Tonuel (ahora baneado) y otros, seguimos pensando que la bolsa es una cosa diferente a un casino? Creeis que los cortos, largos... cumplen tienen algun tipo de utilidad aparte de incrementar el numero de intercambios a mayor gloria de Dios (digo de la bolsa)?




el descanso ha sido corto... ehhh hasta la proxima... 8:


----------



## Dula (13 May 2010)

Aquí dejo esto. Por si os interesa.

S&P rebaja a 19 euros el precio objetivo e Telefónica

Los analistas de la firma de inversión estadounidense han revisado a la baja, de 22 a 19 euros por acción, el precio objetivo de Telefónica, después de la publicación de los resultados de la operadora. S&P mantiene sin embargo su recomendación de 'comprar' Telefónica, que se acerca al cierre con caídas del 2,9%, hasta los 15,58 euros.
Expansin.com. Diario Expansin. Lder en informacin de mercados, economica y poltica.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Bueno, ya paso unos dias desde que escribí y ha llovido mucho. Con todo lo que ha pasado y las meteduras de pata de Mulder, Tonuel (ahora baneado) y otros, seguimos pensando que la bolsa es una cosa diferente a un casino? Creeis que los cortos, largos... cumplen tienen algun tipo de utilidad aparte de incrementar el numero de intercambios a mayor gloria de Dios (digo de la bolsa)?



No diga ud. más, se ha pasado por aquí a trollear ¿verdad?

Con la que le está cayendo a los progretas ultimamente no me extrañan sus ganas de desfogue.


----------



## pollastre (13 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Pues pilla telefónica y échate a dormir.... jajaja )
> 
> Saludos




Este pompero sin imágenes de certificados no vale nada :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> jajajaja, cuando tienes el dia de cara es increible hoygan , compro 2 minis para el gap de mañana, pongo un orden con + 60 pipos que ni pensaba que pudiera llegar y me acaba de saltar
> 
> Hoy gano hasta sin querer



Conceda Ud. crédito publicamente a mi indicador susurrante, hoyga 

que le ha susurrado con claridad, correctamente y sin ambigüedades ::


----------



## Interesado (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A veces comentar los beneficios da mala suerte, no se porque pero a mi siempre me pasa eso. Realmente no creo en la mala suerte, pero parece que haya algo en el subsconsciente que nos empuje a hacerlo mal cuando comentamos lo bien que nos va ::
> 
> Tal vez sea que tendemos con irracionalidad a relajarnos mentalmente.



Comentar los beneficios es síntoma de exceso de confianza, que es generalmente lo que te lleva a palmar.

Otra forma en que se puede detectar el exceso de confianza es por cómo de grande es la entrada. 

Yo generalmente suelo ganar mucho con posiciones pequeñas, que son las que abro cuando lo tengo menos claro y por tanto llevo mucho analizándolo.

Después repites la jugada y vuelves a ganar, así que a la tercera decides meter más en la próxima o intentar poner objetivos más lejanos para aprovechar la racha. Y entonces palmas a base de bien, tu honor herido te lleva a no cerrar la posición al primer repunte porque esperas que haga un nuevo máximo/mínimo, pero lo que pasa es que no lo hace, sino que se va todavía más lejos, lo que te obliga a cerrar la posición. Entonces rebota.

Al final si hay suerte, te quedas con un ligero beneficio similar al que conseguiste con la primera operación.

Esto lo estudió un tal Elliot, creo... :rolleye:


----------



## pyn (13 May 2010)

Qué gran post Interesado...


----------



## Wbuffete (13 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Bueno, ya paso unos dias desde que escribí y ha llovido mucho. Con todo lo que ha pasado y las meteduras de pata de Mulder, Tonuel (ahora baneado) y otros, seguimos pensando que la bolsa es una cosa diferente a un casino? Creeis que los cortos, largos... cumplen tienen algun tipo de utilidad aparte de incrementar el numero de intercambios a mayor gloria de Dios (digo de la bolsa)?



A mí normalmente me sirve para ahorrar y caprichillos.
Este año le paga a mi parienta la plataforma vibratoria,a todos las vacaciones de verano.Voy "deslocalizando" ahorros y poco más.
Rico no me hace,pero me evita tener que trabajar más y tengo más tiempo para mi familia y mis aficiones.
Soy el proletario/especulador arquetípico.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> el descanso ha sido corto... ehhh hasta la proxima... 8:



Hola Tonuel, no te olvides de ignorame con tu nuevo nick...


----------



## Sir Nigga (13 May 2010)

ya sé que me van a tirar piedras pero yo creo que TEF está haciendo un soporte claro y está bien para entrar ahora, por aquello del SL cerquita


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No diga ud. más, se ha pasado por aquí a trollear ¿verdad?
> 
> Con la que le está cayendo a los progretas ultimamente no me extrañan sus ganas de desfogue.



Mulder, qué tienes registrado el hilo? Qué es tuyo? Deja un poquito opinar a los demás, ya sabemos que esta muy bien esto de manipular para ver si algún incauto pica pero yo, a diferencia de ti, no tengo nada que perder...

Es una verguenza lo que haceis los especulladores... Que pena tanta inteligenmcia desperdiciada para desgraciar una sociedad...


----------



## pyn (13 May 2010)

¿Alguien ha leído o escuchado algo sobre el hundimiento (literal) de la gasifera Aban Pearl?


----------



## pecata minuta (13 May 2010)

Yo es que no puedo entrar mucho aquí, hay tantos hilos abiertos anti-funcionarios que no sé ni por donde empezar a repartir estopa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Conceda Ud. crédito publicamente a mi indicador susurrante, hoyga
> 
> que le ha susurrado con claridad, correctamente y sin ambigüedades ::



Mas vale pajaro en mano pollastre, de todas formas le he puesto otra vez una orden de compra donde compre la primera vez y con el dia que llevo hoy ya veo que ahi va derechito ::



Interesado dijo:


> Comentar los beneficios es síntoma de exceso de confianza, que es generalmente lo que te lleva a palmar.
> 
> Otra forma en que se puede detectar el exceso de confianza es por cómo de grande es la entrada.
> 
> ...



No me expliques eso que ya me lo ha explicado la bolsa desplumandome  , ahora me he vuelto mas cauto, cuando voy ganando en vez de aumentar posiciones las mantengo y amarro mas, cuando me sale mal la primera cierro el chiringo y hasta el dia siguiente.

Ya dije en otro post que si no hubiera sido tan idiota llevaria 4 dias seguidos de plusvis y hubiera recuperado todo lo perdido en el gran batacazo : , ayer y hoy he sido estricto y voy recuperando, mas lento pero hacia arriba


----------



## Interesado (13 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Qué gran post Interesado...



De _El Arte del la Guerra_:



Sun Tzu dijo:


> Conoce a tu enemigo y conócete a ti mismo; en cien batallas, nunca saldrás derrotado. Si eres ignorante de tu enemigo pero te conoces a ti mismo, tus oportunidades de ganar o perder son las mismas. Si eres ignorante de tu enemigo y de ti mismo, puedes estar seguro de ser derrotado en cada batalla.


----------



## Wbuffete (13 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo es que no puedo entrar mucho aquí, hay tantos hilos abiertos anti-funcionarios que no sé ni por donde empezar a repartir estopa.



A mí lo que me extraña es que haya tantos hilos anti-funcionarios.
Animo con el reparto.
Buen finde patós.Me voy a entrenar


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo es que no puedo entrar mucho aquí, hay tantos hilos abiertos anti-funcionarios que no sé ni por donde empezar a repartir estopa.



No te olvides de zp...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (13 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> No te olvides de zp...



Anda se me olvida postear aqui mis ultimos comentarios sobre ZParo xd 

Casas, risas, Videos, Fotos, Politicos, Bancos, Burbuja inmobiliaria: El protectorado español de Zapatero, el amigo indeseable


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Mulder, qué tienes registrado el hilo? Qué es tuyo? Deja un poquito opinar a los demás, ya sabemos que esta muy bien esto de manipular para ver si algún incauto pica pero yo, a diferencia de ti, no tengo nada que perder...
> 
> Es una verguenza lo que haceis los especulladores... Que pena tanta inteligenmcia desperdiciada para desgraciar una sociedad...



Yo le dejo a ud. opinar, incluso con los ataques ad hominem típicos de su cobarde mentalidad pero parece que no tengo derecho a defenderme porque soy un 'malvado especulador' y encima me llevo el sanbenito de manipulador ¿que será lo siguiente? ¿llamarme machista? lo sugiero porque parece que está de muy de moda entre los ciberpepiños.

A mi lo que no me parece inteligente es entrar en un sitio para despotricar de todo el mundo, eso si que me parece una vergüenza, pero ya sabemos que los progretas sois como el perro del hortelano, que ni vive ni deja vivir.

Y por lo que veo a ud. también le han bajado el sueldo un 5% pero no dar un palo al agua durante todo el día es lo que tiene.

Y este va a ser mi último alimento para el trollaco, ya me he cansado de este juego absurdo.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (13 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Anda se me olvida postear aqui mis ultimos comentarios sobre ZParo xd
> 
> Casas, risas, Videos, Fotos, Politicos, Bancos, Burbuja inmobiliaria: El protectorado español de Zapatero, el amigo indeseable



Ahora si que hemos dado el nivel y la orientyación adecuada al hilo... ya podemos seguir con gacelas y pasitos largos y cortos. Ta lugo especualtas... seguir hundiendo el pais...


----------



## pecata minuta (13 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Ahora si que hemos dado el nivel y la orientyación adecuada al hilo... ya podemos seguir con gacelas y pasitos largos y cortos. Ta lugo especualtas... seguir hundiendo el pais...



Qué despistado anda usté... oye campanas y no sabe donde.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

DP no está ni contesta...

Cuando hace eso suele estar vendiendo acciones para comprarse algo..XDD

DP! Deja de recortar la SIM!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Qué despistado anda usté... oye campanas y no sabe donde.



Déjalo que siga fumando porros, necesitamos ingresos para cuando se legalice el consumo...


----------



## spheratu (13 May 2010)

No os peleeis coño,que el dinero no da la felicidad.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> No os peleeis coño,que el dinero no da la felicidad.



Es cierto, la compra hecha... mira esta noche en "la secta" lo infelices que son las visilleras braguetazo premium...


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido el normal y el saldo diario ha terminado en positivo por poco.

Se han pasado el día vendiendo hasta las 17 con compras aisladas pero estas compras han sido de muchos contratos y han compensado las ventas, de esta forma se han pasado el día entre el saldo negativo y positivo pero el positivo se ha ido haciendo más fuerte a medida que avanzaba el dia.

A partir de las 17 solo han comprado, incluida la subasta.

Parece que no esperan ninguna bajada de momento y siguen muy moderadamente alcistas aunque nos despisten con algunas ventas y esperan que mañana sigamos así en apertura.


----------



## debianita (13 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Qué despistado anda usté... oye campanas y no sabe donde.



Pobrete, es un discapacitado mental. 8:


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

Rico Trabajador Busca Novia apoya la causa con 12k de TEF. Sin objetivo de salida claro, ni por arriba ni por abajo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (13 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Rico Trabajador Busca Novia apoya la causa con 12k de TEF. Sin objetivo de salida claro, ni por arriba ni por abajo.



Cuidado, RHBN no especificó que sólo buscase mujeres....

Creo que has jugado bien.


----------



## Sleepwalk (13 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo es que no puedo entrar mucho aquí, hay tantos hilos abiertos anti-funcionarios que no sé ni por donde empezar a repartir estopa.



Haz lo que yo, ignóralos.
El 90% de los que escriben, lo hacen desde la ignorancia, y lo más redondo que han visto es una onza de chocolate.
Yo ni los leo, de seguro que el 99% apenas si aportan algo.
Saludos.


----------



## pecata minuta (13 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Haz lo que yo, ignóralos.
> El 90% de los que escriben, lo hacen desde la ignorancia, y lo más redondo que han visto es una onza de chocolate.
> Yo ni los leo, de seguro que el 99% apenas si aportan algo.
> Saludos.



Que bien lo ha hecho el gobierno, que bien. Yo es que aplaudo con las orejas.
Han lanzado la noticia, y ahí tienen al pueblo peleándose entre sí. Ya nos hemos olvidado de los trajes del uno, de las bolsas de basura llenas de dinero del otro, de la boda de la hija pagada con dinero público del otro... la culpa de todo es de los funcionarios, enhorabuena, ya tenemos nuevo chivo expiatorio.


----------



## qpvlde (13 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que bien lo ha hecho el gobierno, que bien. Yo es que aplaudo con las orejas.
> Han lanzado la noticia, y ahí tienen al pueblo peleándose entre sí. Ya nos hemos olvidado de los trajes del uno, de las bolsas de basura llenas de dinero del otro, de la boda de la hija pagada con dinero público del otro... la culpa de todo es de los funcionarios, enhorabuena, ya tenemos nuevo chivo expiatorio.



¡Cuánta verdad en apenas 4 líneas!


----------



## pecata minuta (13 May 2010)

Perdón por el off-topic, me vuelvo a los hilos correspondientes.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2010)

Peca, en este país cree quien quiere creer.


----------



## Sleepwalk (13 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que bien lo ha hecho el gobierno, que bien. Yo es que aplaudo con las orejas.
> Han lanzado la noticia, y ahí tienen al pueblo peleándose entre sí. Ya nos hemos olvidado de los trajes del uno, de las bolsas de basura llenas de dinero del otro, de la boda de la hija pagada con dinero público del otro... la culpa de todo es de los funcionarios, enhorabuena, ya tenemos nuevo chivo expiatorio.



A ver pecata, quizas por edad tenga más experiencia (casi 8 trienios).
Lo más vistoso de cara la galería es esta medida.
En tiempos de crisis se miran en nosotros y la envidia se los lleva.
En tiempos de bonanza, te miran por encima del hombro.
Yo decidí en su momento dejar el ejercicio profesional de la abogacía y dedicarme a lo que me gustaba: la administración local.
Podía haber ganado más....quizás. Pero no me gustó y después de tres años de ejercicio opté por esta vía. Y me siento orgulloso.
Ni tenemos que dar explicaciones, ni debemos hacernos mala sangre. Cada cual elige.
Lo ha hecho mal, pero honestamente se ha quedado corto.Y creo que te lo dije ayer: no es un problema de retribuciones sino de adecuación de plantillas y de ajuste de personal que cobra de la administración sin dar nada a cambio.
No le des más vueltas.

*Disculpas por el offtopic al hilo.*

*Edito: creo que este hilo es de los pocos, por no decir el único, donde se puede hablar de forma distendida. Con gente muy interesante, equilibrada y que te aporta conocimientos.*


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que bien lo ha hecho el gobierno, que bien. Yo es que aplaudo con las orejas.
> Han lanzado la noticia, y ahí tienen al pueblo peleándose entre sí. Ya nos hemos olvidado de los trajes del uno, de las bolsas de basura llenas de dinero del otro, de la boda de la hija pagada con dinero público del otro... la culpa de todo es de los funcionarios, enhorabuena, ya tenemos nuevo chivo expiatorio.




Ya tenemos bastantes hilos con la misma historia ¿no? 

Si el funcionariado aceptase asumir una minimísima parte de la que está cayendo, nadie diría nada. Pero estáis montando en cólera de forma vegonzante cuando tenéis mejores sueldos, horarios, estabilidad... Por lo visto aquí todo el peso lo ha de soportar la clase paria, los de la casta superior sólo pueden disfrutar los mejores precios en casa y coches.


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya tenemos bastantes hilos con la misma historia ¿no?
> 
> Si el funcionariado aceptase asumir una minimísima parte de la que está cayendo, nadie diría nada. Pero estáis montando en cólera de forma vegonzante cuando tenéis mejores sueldos, horarios, estabilidad... Por lo visto aquí todo el peso lo ha de soportar la clase paria, los de la casta superior sólo pueden disfrutar los mejores precios en casa y coches.



¿Mejores sueldos? La administración pública es trabajo seguro a cambio de mal pagado.

Además olvida ustec que en este hilo todos pertenecemos a business class: +60k€ hoyja! :


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Mejores sueldos? La administración pública es trabajo seguro a cambio de mal pagado.
> 
> Además olvida ustec que en este hilo todos pertenecemos a business class: +60k€ hoyja! :




Obviamente generalizo. Pero mis amigas funcionarias que se dedican a temas administrativos cobran al nivel de un mando intermedio de una empresa normal. Y la responsabilidad y dedicación ni se acerca...


----------



## Depeche (13 May 2010)

Me paso por aquí para recordaros que mañana es luna nueva,por lo que veremos grandes caídas,veo que ninguno de vosotros se ha acordado, yo salí escaldado de criteria y para mañana estoy corto en OHL.
Saludos.


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Me paso por aquí para recordaros que mañana es luna nueva,por lo que veremos grandes caídas,veo que ninguno de vosotros se ha acordado, yo salí escaldado de criteria y para mañana estoy corto en OHL.
> Saludos.



Luna nueva creo que no significa caída, sino cambio de tendencia. Que se me corrija si me equivoco.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Me paso por aquí para recordaros que mañana es luna nueva,por lo que veremos grandes caídas,veo que ninguno de vosotros se ha acordado, yo salí escaldado de criteria y para mañana estoy corto en OHL.
> Saludos.



Yo si que me he acordado, pero se me ha olvidado decirlo en el foro, aunque en otros lugares si lo he mencionado.

Sorry!


----------



## R3v3nANT (13 May 2010)

Y no olvidemos que este año con la subida del IRPF ya nos han bajado a todos el sueldo entre el 1-2%.


----------



## debianita (13 May 2010)

Brote verde:
El informe del FMI muestra un alto riesgo de fracaso de la ayuda a Grecia en Cincodias.com

y los CDS 'parriba'

A ver si hay miniguano mañana, tengo algo de tiempo y puedo sacar unos lereles.


----------



## ghkghk (13 May 2010)

Entre la luna y los griegos, estoy por cancelar la orden de compra de TEF. ¿Opiniones?


----------



## Sir Nigga (13 May 2010)

manténgala, el soporte en 15,5 permite un SL muy razonable

pecata, no es incompatible criticar todo eso que dices y tmb pensar que la rebaja a funcionarios era necesaria, y que la actitud victimista de los mismos es vergonzante, "chivos expiatorios" los 5 millones de parados señorita


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

A las buenas noches!

Tenemos guano para el final del día, así que me autocito:



Mulder dijo:


> Hoy paso de estar dentro del mercado, al cierre creo que empezaremos a salir del corral donde nos tienen metidos.



Para darme bombo y hype 

Y de paso para que alguien no se atreva a decir que meto la pata.


----------



## Sir Nigga (13 May 2010)

no estará usted vendiendo la piel del oso, digo del toro lol, antes de cazarlo?


----------



## pyn (13 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas noches!
> 
> Tenemos guano para el final del día, así que me autocito:
> 
> ...



Haberse puesto corto Doctore.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> no estará usted vendiendo la piel del oso, digo del toro lol, antes de cazarlo?



Estoy fuera del mercado pero creo que mañana vamos a tener un día movidito.


----------



## Mulder (13 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Haberse puesto corto Doctore.



Como me decía mi padre muchas veces: "Ya llegará el verano"


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (13 May 2010)

Veremos mañana si aguantan los 9800-9750 del Ibex,si los pierde vamos a tener guano de certificados.
Mañana puede ser un gran dia para trading.

PD: Recordad hamijos no toqueis los largos ni con un palo!!!


----------



## LÁNGARO (13 May 2010)

entonces mañana gap a la baja en el Ibex????????????
Zulo, tu estas largo, no????


----------



## Condor (13 May 2010)

Hace año y medio, o así, comentaba que me gustaría ver fondomonetaristas recetas aplicadas en europeos países, esa etapa ya está superada, y como nunca estamos satisfechos ahora sólo me falta verlas aplicadas en norteñas potencias, pero los chinos no dejan; ya dejarán.

Ciertamente la economía es necia, como la verdad, y siempre termina colocando aquello que valoramos en su justo precio, sólo es cuestión de tiempo y de no apartar la mirada a pesar de lo feo que pueda estar, si estamos atentos seguiremos aprendiendo, que es de lo que se se trata.

Histórica era hemos vivido viendo caer dos sistemas diametralmente opuestos y absolutamente comunicantes: ni el comunismo (que no era) fue la solución ni este capitalismo (que no es) es la solución. Por eso yo sólo creo en el mercado que, repito, pone a cada quien en su sitio.

A ver si nos enteramos de una vez que lo único que realmente crea riqueza es el trabajo, no te puedes cargar un sistema productivo y pensar que el dinero lloverá sobre tu economía por que si, sin nada que ofrecer en contrapartida. Que haces con tus obreros? pues ya vemos lo que vamos a hacer, nos los vamos a comer con patatas.

Así que Tonuel baneado? Y esa vaina?


----------



## Condor (13 May 2010)

En otro orden de ideas: si ese 5% de descuento en el salario de los funcionarios no es inflacionario, pues que me lo expliquen.. 

Me explico: a partir del próximo cobro de sus salarios los bienes serán un 5% más caros para estas personas (y aún falta por añadir un 2% de IVA) = 7% de inflación en un solo mes.

Y aún faltan los del sector privado...

Que bonito se va a poner esto.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> En otro orden de ideas: si ese 5% de descuento en el salario de los funcionarios no es inflacionario, pues que me lo expliquen..
> 
> Me explico: a partir del próximo cobro de sus salarios los bienes serán un 5% más caros para estas personas (y aún falta por añadir un 2% de IVA) = 7% de inflación en un solo mes.
> 
> ...





A ver si ayuda a deflacionar, que mal no nos va a venir. El sector privado ya ha pagado de sobra, y el público comienza a hacerlo. Ya es hora que hagan algo los que venden los pisos más caros de Europa, los coches más caros de Europa, el ADSL más caro de Europa...


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Me paso por aquí para recordaros que mañana es luna nueva,por lo que veremos grandes caídas,veo que ninguno de vosotros se ha acordado, yo salí escaldado de criteria y para mañana estoy corto en OHL.
> Saludos.



Hamijo Depeche!

largo tiempo ha que no le veía por aquí...

Concretamente desde que preconizó el desplome del Ibex debido a una nueva intifada palestina... pocos días antes de que se nos fuera a los 10,5XX ::

Pero no nos centremos en esos detalles insignificantes. Antes bien, dígame, dígame... va Ud. corto o largo para mañana?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces mañana gap a la baja en el Ibex????????????
> Zulo, tu estas largo, no????



Pues ni corto ni largo amigo Langaro, si lees mis post de ayer veras que la suerte hizo que los 2 minis largos que pensaba dejar abiertos para el hipotetico gap al alza que preconizaba la gap machine de pollastre fueron cerrados con + 60 pipos de forma tan casual e imprevista como afortunada 

Ayer fue uno de esos dias memorables de los que crean aficion  , la suerte, que no el conocimiento ( al menos el conocimiento propio, si algo de conocimiento ajeno Mulderiano ) , me conducia inexorablemente a acertar siempre, tanto largo como corto.

Me pase todo el santo dia abriendo y cerrando posiciones ( para mayor gloria e ingresos de r 4 ) con diferenciales de entre 20 y 30 pipos ( entre 150 y 200 leuros por operacion )..... inexplicablemente no meti la pata ni una sola vez hasta muy avanzada la tarde que cerre una posicion con menos 30 pipos y cerre el chiringuito ( exceptuando esa casual e inusitada operacion de 2 minis ).

Hay dias en que hagas lo que hagas la cagas y otros en que hagas lo que hagas aciertas ( en mi caso diria que la primera vez ayer ).

 Ya sabes el dicho, si naciste pa matillo del cielo te caen los clavos  , ganas me entraron cuando acabo la sesion de acudir raudo y veloz al casino mas proximo ( Torrelodones en mi caso ) a apostar un solo numero al pleno, de seguir mi suerte no me cabe duda de que saldria 3 veces seguidas 

Por desgracia lo normal es que ponga 35 numeros y salga 3 veces seguidas el que falta : , pero a todo cerdo le llega su San Martin ::

Pollastre, no olvides poner soportes y resistencias, por cierto, ayer el soporte oblicuo me sirvio muy bien como referencia, las resistencia no me hicieron falta jejjeejeje


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Einnssssssss ¿ pero que falta de seriedad es esta? las 8:30 y aqui nadie aun  

Vamos que hay que "trabajar" xd ::


----------



## Hagen (14 May 2010)

Tras el cierre americano no se ha roto nada, seguimos alcistas a corto y bajistas a medio.

Veremos si hoy se deciden. Aunque el euro deberia rebotar y ayudar a subir a las bolsas, sería el momento de meterle cortos... 

Veremos.


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

se avecina algo gordo... :


Saludos :X


----------



## mercenario (14 May 2010)

buenos días a hamijos, suerte para hoy.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> se avecina algo gordo... :
> 
> 
> Saludos :X



parriba o pabajo ?? :

Pollastre los soportes y resistencias xd ::


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> parriba o pabajo ?? :
> 
> Pollastre los soportes y resistencias xd ::



le voy a recomendar una estrategia para que no le desplumen:


SELL & HOLD


Saludos ::


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

Se avecina algo gordo, o nos van a meter con todo lo gordo?

Es que hay diferencia, hoygan.

Al respecto de las peticiones zulópatas, tenemos la ya tradicional R en 10,100, y dos soportes oblícuos, uno ascendente actualmente en 9,893 ( +20º) , y otro descendente en 9,830 (-15º aprox.).

Soporte fuerte en 9,724 , si perforamos eso ya podemos todos salir cagando leches.

venga Zulomannnnn... que es viernes y la tensión se palpa en el ambiente... algo viene... algo vieeeenee..... ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> le voy a recomendar una estrategia para que no le desplumen:
> 
> 
> SELL & HOLD
> ...



Como es con futuros pues corto ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Se avecina algo gordo, o nos van a meter con todo lo gordo?
> 
> Es que hay diferencia, hoygan.
> 
> ...



No me gusta la sensacion que tengo hoy : , ayer tenia una tranquilidad total, seguramente retroalimentada por las plusvis desde el inicio.... y hoy tengo un desasosiego hoyga que no se si mirar los toros desde la barrera ::


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Como es con futuros pues corto ::



No descarte que pueda subir un 10% antes de bajar un 70%...


Saludos 8:


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> le voy a recomendar una estrategia para que no le desplumen:
> 
> 
> SELL & HOLD
> ...



Buen táctica, sin duda la mejor


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No me gusta la sensacion que tengo hoy : , ayer tenia una tranquilidad total, seguramente retroalimentada por las plusvis desde el inicio.... y hoy tengo un desasosiego hoyga que no se si mirar los toros desde la barrera ::



¿Tú? ¿Los toros desde la barrera hoy? 

Imposible. Antes se congela el infierno, vamos. Sencillamente no es posible que te quedes sin tradear, es algo superior a tí... entrarás.... ya lo creo que entrarás... y entonces Tonuel y yo estaremos ahí esperándote, con sendos certificados firmados y sellados a tu nombre


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No será ustec [CENSORED]? Como dicen que lo habian [MOSTLY CENSORED]...



ssssshhh! calle, delator! no llame la atención de las autoridades !


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

edito: A los buenos dias!



especulador financiero dijo:


> le voy a recomendar una estrategia para que no le desplumen:
> 
> SELL & HOLD



Si que le despluman pero solo temporalmente


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Pollastre eliminado los indicios, haga ustec lo propio 8:


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pollastre eliminado los indicios, haga ustec lo propio 8:



Clean and mean!!

-----------------------------------
Iniciado por debianita Ver Mensaje

No será ustec [CENSORED]? Como dicen que lo habian [MOSTLY CENSORED]...


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

puf... tenemos una pinta hoy de despeñarnos por la barranquilla que...


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

Por un momento creí ver los 9700... ienso:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Sir Nigga (14 May 2010)

viendo el percal y las estafas que vemos ultimamente (ataques especulativos, rescates, teclas incorrectas, subidas del 14% etc.) yo creo que ninguna estrategia que acabe en "hold" es buena ahora, pero allá cada uno 

bajada de salarios es deflacionaria porque contrae el consumo y empuja precios a la baja ¿no?

TEF por debajo de 15.5 ojo


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

No queria entrar hoy... tengo mucho hari como para estar al 100% pendiente del botas & Co, pero no he podido resistirme con la bajada y estoy dando un poquito de cera a una vieja amiga


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> TEF por debajo de 15.5 ojo




cuando llegue a 12 lereles pillaré 40k accs para vivir de los dividendos, como RHBN :XX:


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

Caemos con volumen chavales... :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2010)

y eso que significa?????????? que hay que meter cortos a diestro y....?


----------



## Lomendil (14 May 2010)

¿Se estima algún suelo? ¿O será un pozo sin fondo?


----------



## Sir Nigga (14 May 2010)

9600? BBVA en 9 debería rebotar


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

Me estoy imaginando la cara de los que compraron el lunes...


----------



## Lomendil (14 May 2010)

Quien fuera a cortos con el SAN se tié que estar poniendo orondo


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

Yo,mientras a finales de año estemos a 3000,me conformo.
Feliz wano.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Joder... si querer, la cuenta en verde fosforíto 8:

Quién va a hacer los certificados?


----------



## Tocqueville (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Por un momento creí ver los 9700... ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Acciones del IBEX 35® (Bolsa de Madrid)

9.658,60

Y bajando...¿Esto no pasó el viernes pasado? :ouch:


----------



## Lomendil (14 May 2010)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Acciones del IBEX 35® (Bolsa de Madrid)
> 
> 9.658,60
> 
> Y bajando...¿Esto no pasó el viernes pasado? :ouch:



Y el lunes fue memorable:baba::baba:


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2010)

Sólo pasaba por aquí a deciros que me he vuelto a fumar los brotes verdes y me esta dando un bajóóóóónnnnn xDDDDDD


----------



## Sir Nigga (14 May 2010)

ya debe haberse fundido más o menos la mitad de la subida del lunes


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Y el lunes fue memorable:baba::baba:



Si es verdad eso que dicen que la bolsa es un reflejo del estado de un país,aqui queda bajada para rato...Por fin las cosas "parece" que empiezan a ser como deben.
::


----------



## scalibu (14 May 2010)

Los que tienen la pasta, no se creen nada lo que esta haciendo el Zpetas y hoy va a quedar clarito.


----------



## albelver (14 May 2010)

nada señores, ustedes simplemente avisen por si hay que convocar otra cumbre del ECOFIN este fin de semana para poner 1,500,000,000,000 € encima de la mesa, y tal


----------



## scalibu (14 May 2010)

albelver dijo:


> nada señores, ustedes simplemente avisen por si hay que convocar otra cumbre el ECOFIN este fin de semana para poner 1,500,000,000,000 € encima de la mesa, y tal



Creo que si, vamos a eso.


----------



## Lomendil (14 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Si es verdad eso que dicen que la bolsa es un reflejo del estado de un país,aqui queda bajada para rato...Por fin las cosas "parece" que empiezan a ser como deben.
> ::



Por eso hoy no me atrevo a entrar. Muucho más tendría que bajar.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Que festival :XX: esto no tiene fin.


----------



## dillei (14 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Y el lunes fue memorable:baba::baba:



Como se vuelva a reunir el ecofin este domingo, habrá suicidios


----------



## Nico (14 May 2010)

Me juré en su momento que si volvía a ver SAN por abajo de 9 me compraba todo y me sentaba a esperar.

Hoy está largamente abajo de 9 y no me animo !!  (ni me animo, ni lo haré)


----------



## scalibu (14 May 2010)

Todos los que estan metidos hoy en el IBEX estan jugando con fuego, yo de ustedes me quedaba quietito, viendo los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## Lomendil (14 May 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Me juré en su momento que si volvía a ver SAN por abajo de 9 me compraba todo y me sentaba a esperar.
> 
> Hoy está largamente abajo de 9 y no me animo !!  (ni me animo, ni lo haré)



Actualiza tu idea a 8. la semana pasada se metió a 7.7 y la gente le sacó el lunes divertido hasta un 15-20%. Si hoy acaba similar, para el lunes habrá órdenes de compra en cola para repetir en cierta medida lo mismo.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Nico dijo:


> Me juré en su momento que si volvía a ver SAN por abajo de 9 me compraba todo y me sentaba a esperar.
> 
> Hoy está largamente abajo de 9 y no me animo !!  (ni me animo, ni lo haré)



Los papelitos del botas hay que comprarlos a 3.99 lereles


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

scalibu dijo:


> Todos los que estan metidos hoy en el IBEX estan jugando con fuego, yo de ustedes me quedaba quietito, viendo los toros desde la barrera.



Hombre, yo quietito me voy a quedar... más que nada porque acabo de rebasadar objetivos diarios ::


----------



## dillei (14 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Actualiza tu idea a 8. la semana pasada se metió a 7.7 y la gente le sacó el lunes divertido hasta un 15-20%. Si hoy acaba similar, para el lunes habrá órdenes de compra en cola para repetir en cierta medida lo mismo.



Sin flipadas que estamos


----------



## Lomendil (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Los papelitos del botas hay que comprarlos a 3.99 lereles



Pues no se si vamos por el mismo camino...


----------



## Freeman (14 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Se avecina algo gordo, o nos van a meter con todo lo gordo?
> 
> Es que hay diferencia, hoygan.
> 
> ...



Pues za hemos perforado ese "soporte fuerte" pollastre... guano incoming ::?

Por cierto, creo recordar ayer que alguien dijo que habia un gap alcista hoy: no me cuadra con esta apertura ienso:


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

El que espere que el lunes se va a repetir lo del lunes pasado,se va a convertir en tierna gacelita....
Yo no me metería ni loco.


----------



## Karmele Goatsante (14 May 2010)




----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

Freeman dijo:


> Pues za hemos perforado ese "soporte fuerte" pollastre... guano incoming ::?
> 
> *Por cierto, creo recordar ayer que alguien dijo que habia un gap alcista hoy: no me cuadra con esta apertura* ienso:



Touchê :: 
Las cosas del timing, ya ves... hubo "gap" de +1%, pero fue en forma de rally los últimos minutos de la sesión  y en cuanto cerró, s'acabó la subida.

De todas formas es tontería: no me canso de repetir que estas semanas los mercados son absolutamente fundamentales (pánico, políticos, riesgo-país, rumores, etc.) y no hay Dios que haga un técnico en condiciones en estos momentos, más allá del intradiario (intraminutos, más bien).

Todas nuestras herramientas no valen un carajo en estos momentos de absoluta confusión bursátil. Se lo he advertido a Zuloman muchas veces, pero yo creo que él ya me pide el indicador susurrante como una especie de diversión de casino, para darse un buen rato apostando, aunque sepa que no es fiable


----------



## Tocqueville (14 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Y el lunes fue memorable:baba::baba:



Aquello fue una alineación planetaria. :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 May 2010)

hoy cerramos en verde.............


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Cortos de CRI cerrados 8.5 pipos 8: , os dejo que tengo mucho curro. No lo bajeis mucho


----------



## Freeman (14 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Touchê ::
> Las cosas del timing, ya ves... hubo "gap" de +1%, pero fue en forma de rally los últimos minutos de la sesión  y en cuanto cerró, s'acabó la subida.
> 
> De todas formas es tontería: no me canso de repetir que estas semanas los mercados son absolutamente fundamentales (pánico, políticos, riesgo-país, rumores, etc.) y no hay Dios que haga un técnico en condiciones en estos momentos, más allá del intradiario (intraminutos, más bien).
> ...




Ok, se entiende pollastre, no tienes de que excusarte. Solo que dia a dia intento aprender un poquito de este mundo vuestro de la ruleta russ... digooo, de la bolsa  y algunos comentarios no me cuadraban. Pero es que lo que estamos viendo estas dos ultimas semanas es de todo menos normal.

En fin, suerte en vuestras 'apuestas' de hoy; os sigo observando desde la barrera 

Saludos


----------



## RNSX (14 May 2010)

mmmm, tengo una duda, me estoy planteando si cerrar los cortos que abri el lunes, que ya estan jugosos, coger el dinero y correr o dejarlos a largo plazo y si la cosa vuelve a subir abrir mas


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hoy cerramos en verde.............



Suscribo..... y me quito las TEF con 10 euros de beneficios cagando hostias!!


----------



## Taxidermista (14 May 2010)

El canario amarillo en 991,35 euros y el euro en 1,2504.


----------



## Interesado (14 May 2010)

Buenos días chicos.

Esto de hacer estas cosas en viernes es una cabr..ada. Pero por lo que veo el reflejo condicionado está funcionando.

El euro rozando los 1.25 ahora mismo. Por cierto, la semana que viene hay vencimiento de futuros, ¿no?

¿Alguien tiene claro el recuento? Puede ser que hayamos hecho una corrección plana y estem0s en el siguiente impulso ya?


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> mmmm, tengo una duda, me estoy planteando si cerrar los cortos que abri el lunes, que ya estan jugosos, coger el dinero y correr o dejarlos a largo plazo y si la cosa vuelve a subir abrir mas



Yo, si estás satisfecho con los beneficios, recogía velas. El mercado no lo veo nada estable.


----------



## Nico (14 May 2010)

Toma tu dinero y CORRE !! 

(tal como está la cosa más vale perder un poco a llorar 'un mucho')


----------



## aitor33 (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Me estoy imaginando la cara de los que compraron el lunes...



futuros usa en negativo
todas las bolsas en negativo
el ibex en mínimos intradía de momento -3.75%


----------



## RNSX (14 May 2010)

cerrados cortos


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> Alguien ve mañana un 9500 del Ibex??



Por lo que parece no ibas mal encaminado...:Aplauso:


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

Tercer ataque a mínimos diarios.... los 9600 en el candelero.

El milenarismo va a llegarrrrrrrrrggGGHHHHHH !!!!


----------



## Lomendil (14 May 2010)

Esta vez ya se ha bajado de 9600 consistentemente, a ver hasta donde ahora...


----------



## The Cool Spot (14 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De todas formas es tontería: no me canso de repetir que estas semanas los mercados son *absolutamente fundamentales (pánico, políticos, riesgo-país, rumores, etc.)* y no hay Dios que haga un técnico en condiciones en estos momentos, más allá del intradiario (intraminutos, más bien).



Pues si esa es la cosa, hasta los 1000 puntitos del ibex no paramos ::, bueno, igual se para un ratito en los 3000 esos que predican algunos .

Venga, en serio. Yo de mientras en liquidez, y cuando termine el guano igual compro algunos repsoles o algo asi para muy largo, algo que de buenos dividendos (mi perfil seria inversor 100% y especulador 0%).

Si, ya se que en principio mis ideologias son contrarias a eso, y lo reconozco, pero el sistema economico es el que es, y si hay guano gordo, nos van a dar pol culo a todos igual, asi que mejor recupero algo de lo que me roben entre unos y otros, aunque eso no quite que mis ideas sean las mismas y desee un cambio muy profundo de la sociedad, que a nivel de patrimonio personal claramente me perjudicaria, pero me daria por contento si ocurriera. 

Por ello pregunto, ¿Algun valor en especial para invertir (no especulacion, no trading) a muy largo cuando termine el guano? ¿mi eleccion de repsol esta bien? ¿Que tal el sector de materias primas? El objetivo de mis miras es en concreto el petroleo (pero no trading, no compras especulativas de oil, ni gold), ¿Tal vez estaria bien el sector de tubos para extracciones? ¿Tubos reunidos? ¿Tubacex? o la ingenieria de las extracciones y otras explotaciones energeticas ¿Tecnicas reunidas? ¿Duro felguera? El sector electrico parece que no me seduce, no se porque, aunque igual si algo las energias renovables, sino fuera porque me parecen bastante sobrevaluadas/burbujeadas. Aclaro que entiendo que TODAVIA NO ES EL MOMENTO, y que todavia falta mucha bajada para ello (tal vez esos 3000 no anden muy descaminados, aunque igual es algo mas), simplemente voy haciendo un catalogo de posibles inversiones para ir analizandolas. Repito, la idea es inversion, comprar y no tocar en años.

Ah, y gracias al que se digne a responder.


----------



## Lladó (14 May 2010)

Los rescates astronómicos, históricos y sin precedentes tienen un efecto apaciguador en las bolsas más efímero.


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Por ello pregunto, ¿Algun valor en especial para invertir (no especulacion, no trading) a muy largo cuando termine el guano? ¿mi eleccion de repsol esta bien? ¿Que tal el sector de materias primas?



Pregunta mejor a los "accionadores" del foro (i.e., los que curran con acciones), yo sólo trabajo índices y no estoy metido en ese mundillo. 

Tienes por aquí gente muy puesta en el tema de acciones y fundamentales, que parece ser lo que estás buscando. Empieza con Luca, CP y DP (bueno, ese no, que creo que no trabaja con las acciones patrias).


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

Caballeros, precaución por favor, que pueden venir curvas.

Si el euro se nos sigue yendo hacia los 1,20x, podemos pegarnos un hostión homérico.

Tengan cuidado.... gacelas recién nacidas y pubertas, recomendamos se pongan en liquidez ipso-facto. ::


----------



## BOYPER (14 May 2010)

la excusa hoy para bajar el mercado es que están diciendo que van a investigar a los bancos de EEUU por el tema de las subprime.. y al euro le están dando también


----------



## Kaprak63 (14 May 2010)

Tonuel espero que tenga preparada la certificación vespertina o, en su defecto, haya aleccionado al becario de turno por si se pira de fin de semana.

Saludos.


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

Veo los 9000 y a subo a 6000... 8:


Saludos )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Pues no fui capaz de mantenerme fuera Pollastre, miniplusvalias por ser tan miedoso y por la falta de confianza de Mulder en si mismo, el tio la habia clavado, pero estaba tan temeroso que me acojono ::


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

BOYPER dijo:


> la excusa hoy para bajar el mercado es que están diciendo que van a investigar a los bancos de EEUU por el tema de las subprime.. y al euro le están dando también




Pues entonces en la apertura de USA, más guano. Allí y aquí.


----------



## The Cool Spot (14 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pregunta mejor a los "accionadores" del foro (i.e., los que curran con acciones), yo sólo trabajo índices y no estoy metido en ese mundillo.
> 
> Tienes por aquí gente muy puesta en el tema de acciones y fundamentales, que parece ser lo que estás buscando. Empieza con Luca, CP y DP (bueno, ese no, que creo que no trabaja con las acciones patrias).



¿Se pasan por este hilo? Igual pintaba mas en el foro de "bolas e inversiones alternativas"... ¿quien son CP y DP?


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> ¿Se pasan por este hilo? Igual pintaba mas en el foro de "bolas e inversiones alternativas"... ¿quien son CP y DP?




CreditoPropulsado y DonPepito

Que rabia no poder tradear hoy al 100%  , es dia de guano bueno. Estoy en liquidez


----------



## NosTrasladamus (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Veo los 9000 y a subo a 6000... 8:
> 
> 
> Saludos )



Querrás decir "bajo a 6000" :no:


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

no,sube las plusvas hacia 6000


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Dp is missing...

Where are yoy DP???

Cada vez que se ausenta además el guano es de órdago...

Ahora mismo no te metas largo en NADA y menos en el Chulibex...


----------



## Hagen (14 May 2010)

Los alemanes se desmarcan diciendo que Gregia no podra pagar toda la deuda....


----------



## The Cool Spot (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dp is missing...
> 
> Where are yoy DP???
> 
> ...



Ni ganas...  Esta la cosa fea...

Pero voy analizando para cuando llegue el momento, que como decia, esta todavia algo lejano. ¿Que opinas de lo que decia? digo, ya que te han nombrado... no se si manejas el tema...

Añado: Para los traderos. Mirando el grafico del ibex, asi a brocha gorda, esto parece ser el empiece de una GRAN onda "C" que nos llevaria a vaya uste a saber donde ¿Me equivoco?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Ni ganas...  Esta la cosa fea...
> 
> Pero voy analizando para cuando llegue el momento, que como decia, esta todavia algo lejano. ¿Que opinas de lo que decia? digo, ya que te han nombrado... no se si manejas el tema...



Mira el valor contable de los valores y divídelo por su nº de acciones, cuando la cotización esté por debajo pues puedes empezar a pensar en comprar algo.

Yo tengo NBG a una media de 2,90 y veremos si no las largo hoy cagando leches...


----------



## vitalin (14 May 2010)

Hola a todos, entonces si en el chulibex no se puede estar... con el euro bajando... y en europa solo se puede tener algo de alemania y francia, que hacemos nos vamos a E. Fruncidos? su deficit no es que este mucho mejor que nosotros aunque sus cifras van creciendo mas constantemente, ahora que con la investigacion que se traen entre manos ha parado la bolsa al menos esa es la justificación de esta semana... creeis que tenemos que dejar nuestros ahorros mejor en la bolsa americana? el indice de tecnologicas no lo estaba haciendo mal.. o mejor S&P500? Tks.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Ni ganas...  Esta la cosa fea...
> 
> Pero voy analizando para cuando llegue el momento, que como decia, esta todavia algo lejano. ¿Que opinas de lo que decia? digo, ya que te han nombrado... no se si manejas el tema...
> 
> Añado: Para los traderos. Mirando el grafico del ibex, asi a brocha gorda, esto parece ser el empiece de una GRAN onda "C" que nos llevaria a vaya uste a saber donde ¿Me equivoco?




A mí Repsol me gusta. Es un sector rentable, van a tener que dejarla OPAr por rusos o quien sea cuando España oficialice la quiebra y además para salvar el culo a Sacyr han de mantener el valor alto cuando empiecen las acometidas.

Pero, sobretodo, porque siempre fue el ojito derecho de PPCC.


----------



## The Cool Spot (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Mira el valor contable de los valores y divídelo por su nº de acciones, cuando la cotización esté por debajo pues puedes empezar a pensar en comprar algo.
> 
> Yo tengo NBG a una media de 2,90 y veremos si no las largo hoy cagando leches...



Hombre, eso es basico, alguno de los que he dicho ya cumpliria la condicion o andaria cerca. Yo me referia mas a expectativas de la empresa o el sector.


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> A mí Repsol me gusta. Es un sector rentable, van a tener que dejarla OPAr por rusos o quien sea cuando España oficialice la quiebra y además para salvar el culo a Sacyr han de mantener el valor alto cuando empiecen las acometidas.
> 
> Pero, sobretodo, porque siempre fue el ojito derecho de PPCC.



Amén. La clave está en pillarla en el suelo. Creo que hizo minimos en 13 hace un año pero no lo tengo claro...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Hombre, eso es basico, alguno de los que he dicho ya cumpliria la condicion o andaria cerca. Yo me referia mas a expectativas de la empresa o el sector.



Pues yo los veo muy lejos de cumplir con el book value...


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

¿Se sabe algo de Rico Heredero...?

¿Aprovechará para ampliar posiciones en telefonica...? ienso:


Saludos )


----------



## Interesado (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de Rico Heredero...?
> 
> ¿Aprovechará para ampliar posiciones en telefonica...? ienso:
> 
> ...



Posiblemente se estará preguntando que le pasa a su cuenta, que ya no sólo es como si no le hubieran abonado el dividendo, sino que empieza a ponerse más rojilla de lo habitual.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de Rico Heredero...?
> 
> ¿Aprovechará para ampliar posiciones en telefonica...? ienso:
> 
> ...




Creo que lo han baneado :XX:
inocho:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Posiblemente se estará preguntando que le pasa a su cuenta, que ya no sólo es como si no le hubieran abonado el dividendo, sino que empieza a ponerse más rojilla de lo habitual.



Hombre el esperaba comprar a 15,60 así que no le ha pillado muy desprevenido... vete a saber a qué precio las compró tmb igual las vende y se retira....


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Creo que lo han baneado :XX:
> inocho:



Seguramente..., por especulador desplumado... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2010)

y ustec hasta cuándo está castigado?


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Seguramente..., por especulador desplumado... jajaja... :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos




RHBN es todo un patriota, está pensando en comprar papelitos cuando vamos directos al default.

Un minuto de silencio por la cuenta de RHBN (ahora es del color del Botas 8: , rojo pasión)


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> y ustec hasta cuándo está castigado?




Creo que hasta que el ibex llegue a los 3k 8: , esa fue la orden que le dio Merkel a ZP y este a c a l o p e z


----------



## todos_mienten (14 May 2010)

Cuidado con los datos USA de hoy y el cierre de cortos.


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hombre el esperaba comprar a 15,60 así que no le ha pillado muy desprevenido... vete a saber a qué precio las compró tmb igual las vende y se retira....



creo que amplió anteayer a 15,91... sin acritud... 



Saludos


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿Se sabe algo de Rico Heredero...?
> 
> ¿Aprovechará para ampliar posiciones en telefonica...? ienso:
> 
> ...



Sentado tranquilamente,
sin hacer nada.
Llega la primavera
y la hierba crece sola. )

Compré 1.300 nuevas acciones, ahora espero a que llegue el 12 de noviembre para cobrar un nuevo dividendo.


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Sentado tranquilamente,
> sin hacer nada.
> Llega la primavera
> y la hierba crece sola. )
> ...



Necesitamos más patriotas como usted... gracias... :Aplauso:

Saludos :Aplauso:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Dp is missing...
> 
> Where are yoy DP???
> 
> ...



DP está hoy fuera (creo), y yo en visperas de dejar de ser universitario..

De que acciones hablabais?


----------



## Claca (14 May 2010)

Buenas,

Este parece un buen sitio para cerrar cortos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Pues si esa es la cosa, hasta los 1000 puntitos del ibex no paramos ::, bueno, igual se para un ratito en los 3000 esos que predican algunos .
> 
> Venga, en serio. Yo de mientras en liquidez, y cuando termine el guano igual compro algunos repsoles o algo asi para muy largo, algo que de buenos dividendos (mi perfil seria inversor 100% y especulador 0%).
> 
> ...



Ya he visto tu mensaje.

A mi de España me gustan:

GAS antes que REP. Fundamentalmente por el 20% de del Rivero. No me gustaría tener a un ludopata como socio. Aunque objetivamente tiene mejores multiplos que que GAS. GAS me parece mejor alternativa.

PVA Va a pegar un pelotazo para arriba considerable. Tiene unos números cojonudos.

NHH en España, o PLD en el NYSE. Cualquiera de las 2 son buenas alternativas. PLD Es el mayor propietario de suelo en el mundo.

NLY: En esta hay que entrar, pero con cuidado. A la primera subida de tipos a la puta calle. En cierta medida viven de tener los tipos baratos.

EON: Está barata y da dividendos. Garantía de no neopesetización en caso de un neomarco alemán.

Y creo que no me dejado ninguna


----------



## Claca (14 May 2010)

Ahora hay que esperar a ver qué hacen los americanos. Llevan tres días mostrando dudas, tres días en los que recorren el mismo camino una y otra vez. Si hoy se deciden hacia abajo, sería una muy mala señal para los largos a semanas vista, a mi entender, confirmaría el giro a la baja.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> DP está hoy fuera (creo), y yo en visperas de dejar de ser universitario..
> 
> De que acciones hablabais?



Matildes hispanas que dice el colega que están muy cerce del book value pero... yo no lo veo así...

Estoy mirando las posiciones cortas de NBG y NVAX, en NVAX queda menos de un día para el "short covering" que es nada más ni nada menos (lo acabo de calcular) que un 31%!!!! del nº de acciones totales...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

Se me ha olvidado 2 puntos.

1º) Jamás, jamás jamás compraría un negocio cuya rentabilidad depende de un decreto del gobierno. Nunca. Eso deja fuera a bancos y compañías renovables.

2º) Referente a los materias primas, creo que va a ser el mejor sector que supere la crisis. PVA y GAS van por ahi, por ejemplo. Creo que lo harán mejor los productores de materias primas que las industrias auxialires.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Ya he visto tu mensaje.
> 
> A mi de España me gustan:
> 
> ...



Añadiría Bayer, por ejemplo, puesto que cotiza en francos suizos. Como siga la guerra de devaluación €-$, puedes aprovechar para diversificar divisa (aunque el franco acaba oscilando a la larga con el €).


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

Telefonica S.A. (ADR): NYSE:TEF quotes & news - Google Finance

TEF tiene un P/B de 3.47 y P/S de 1.33.

Y FCF negativo por primera vez en años. Eso es una red flag segun los de IESE.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Añadiría Bayer, por ejemplo, puesto que cotiza en francos suizos. Como siga la guerra de devaluación €-$, puedes aprovechar para diversificar divisa (aunque el franco acaba oscilando a la larga con el €).



Hola ghkghk, a mi el sector farma también me mola, pero después de mucho mriar, la que más me gusta es LLY. Es más cara que Bayer, en todos los terminos quitando el P/E.

Lo que pasa que tiene un mayor margen neto que lo justifica, y dividendo del 5,5%

Echale un vitazo al profit margin y al operating margin.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Telefonica S.A. (ADR): NYSE:TEF quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> TEF tiene un P/B de 3.47 y P/S de 1.33.
> 
> Y FCF negativo por primera vez en años. Eso es una red flag segun los de IESE.



Hoyga CP al final se va a egresar?

Suerte con su búsqueda de empelo (si no lo tiene ya)


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

Creo que esto sería una muy buena cartera una vez toquemos precios realmente bajos (decidid cada cual cuáles son esos):

-PLD
-Bayer
-Repsol
-E.on
-Gas
-LLY

Tocas $, francos y €. Distintos sectores, compañías más que solventes y contrastadas. Dependiendo del momento, añadiría a TEF. Menos PLD, que me habéis abierto los ojos a base de recomendarla, las otras 5 las tengo en mente desde hace muuuuuuchos meses para sacar mis dineros del banco.


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

Dan dividendo todas esas? Solo veo un problema,el $ igual se va al infierno dentro de unos meses,así que las plusvas,de haberlas,pueden ser penosas.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

Luca tienes un mp.


----------



## Hagen (14 May 2010)

Os dejo el coment; que kuji tiene chapado el chiringo

Tras el Harami de ayer del SP, tenia todo la pinta de un cambio de tendencia, de momento los futuros caen al 1145, que nos sirve como soporte.

Veremos si los toritos la tiran para atrás.

Desde Alemania se comenta que Grecia no podrá pagar la deuda a no ser que haga mas "sacrificios".

08:30
Retail Sales
09:15
Industrial Production
09:55
Consumer Sentiment
10:00
Business Inventories

El BCE esta comprando deuda periférica.

Y apple la tenemos de luchas con Adobe, todo por el flash y el html5.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hoyga CP al final se va a egresar?
> 
> Suerte con su búsqueda de empelo (si no lo tiene ya)



Que va!, estoy a la busca y captura...


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Dan dividendo todas esas? Solo veo un problema,el $ igual se va al infierno dentro de unos meses,así que las plusvas,de haberlas,pueden ser penosas.



Anda que está el € como para fiarse de él...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que va!, estoy a la busca y captura...



GHKGHK le puede enchufar de visitante, buscan perfiles como el suyo.

El sueldo ronda los 21k mas las ventas.


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Anda que está el € como para fiarse de él...



Ojo,que a USA y UK todavía no las han sodomizado los HF. Tal vez no ocurra,tal vez si.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Dan dividendo todas esas? Solo veo un problema,el $ igual se va al infierno dentro de unos meses,así que las plusvas,de haberlas,pueden ser penosas.



De esas, creo que la que menos da es bayer, y es un 3%. El resto dan un 5% más menos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

quote Commodity ? MORNINGSTAR

quote Commodity ? MORNINGSTAR

Comparar los futuros de GAS con el Brent. Creo que lo puede hacer mejor el GAS...


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> GHKGHK le puede enchufar de visitante, buscan perfiles como el suyo.
> 
> El sueldo ronda los 21k mas las ventas.




CP, ¿eres farmacéutico?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Anda que está el € como para fiarse de él...



No son monedas flotantes. Son monedas hundientes.

Palabra de Hugolp.

Son cromos de colores, no creo que haya peor negocio que tener pasta en el calcetin, aunque eso ya es otra gerra.

En cualquier caso, la mayoría de esas compañías tienen activos internacionales. Es decir que en el caso de que unos cromos bajen más que otros, la cotización tan sólo se verá afectada en relacion a ese cromo, no en global.

Si baja el €, pues la acción subirá. Justo lo que pasaba en España en los 90 con las devaluaciones pesetiles.

PLD tiene €uropean properties, LLY cotiza también en Alemania, y Repsol, GAS, tienen activos denominados en $. Se hundirán las divisas, pero tus acciones mantendrán el valor.

El petroleo medido en plata o en oro es plano plano, no sube. Es más, creo que nos aproximamos a una ocasión única de aqui a noviembre (noviembre mulderiano me refiero) para comprar como locas bolsa. En términos de oro o plata el ladrillo está en mínimos de 20 años ( acciones, no casas), y con la energía 3/4 de lo mismo.

Perdon por el tocho ( además pesimamente estructurado)


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> CP, ¿eres farmacéutico?



Te envio un mp.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> CP, ¿eres farmacéutico?



ghkghk yo los conozco biologos, farma, ingenieros, economistas, veterinarios...



Depende de la farma claro...


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

Ok,entonces antes del noviembre mulderiano hay que hacerse unas eones,unas gases y unas repsoles...me gusta....LLY es farma,no?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

Ninguno va a ir a la charla de Madrid?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Ok,entonces antes del noviembre mulderiano hay que hacerse unas eones,unas gases y unas repsoles...me gusta....LLY es farma,no?



Farma potentísima. Echale un vistazo a los múltiplos, y sobre todo a los márgenes...


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No son monedas flotantes. Son monedas hundientes.
> 
> Palabra de Hugolp.
> 
> ...



El problema, como siempre, será acertar con el timming. Si compras TEF hoy, seguro que les acabas ganando un 10% pero... ¿cuándo?

De todas formas, las empresas son globales y tienen activos en monedas diversas. El problema es que cuando los inversores dan a la tecla SELL de un país, las solventes de un país/índice se resienten más de lo que les corresponde.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> ghkghk yo los conozco biologos, farma, ingenieros, economistas, veterinarios...
> 
> 
> 
> Depende de la farma claro...




Creo que sigues convencido de que trabajo en una farmacéutica, cuando es un distribuidor farmacéutico. La estructura de la empresa está formada de tal forma que si mañana cambias medicamentos por sandías, ni lo notamos (bueno, los robots autómatas quizá sí). 

Lo único es que los visitadores sí son licenciados en farmacia porque a los farmacéuticos les gusta más, se entienden mejor. Los visitadores de las farmacéuticas van por otro lado.


----------



## Hagen (14 May 2010)

Los ciclos combinados estan parados, el gas sobra por todas partes.....

El petroleo tiene otros usos.

Muchas empresas se estan comiendo los contratos take or paid


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Creo que sigues convencido de que trabajo en una farmacéutica, cuando es un distribuidor farmacéutico. La estructura de la empresa está formada de tal forma que si mañana cambias medicamentos por sandías, ni lo notamos (bueno, los robots autómatas quizá sí).
> 
> Lo único es que los visitadores sí son licenciados en farmacia porque a los farmacéuticos les gusta más, se entienden mejor. Los visitadores de las farmacéuticas van por otro lado.



ok. pero vamos... yo he visto cosas tan raras...


Ingeneiro aeronáutico de contable junior


Abogado de Analista programador Cobol


Ingeniera Teleco de junior en departamento legal.


Economista de consultor de redes...


Todo para puestos sin experiencia, y todos en la misma empresa y contratados a la vez... no están un poco fuera de su rama? :XX:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> El problema, como siempre, será acertar con el timming. Si compras TEF hoy, seguro que les acabas ganando un 10% pero... ¿cuándo?
> 
> De todas formas, las empresas son globales y tienen activos en monedas diversas. El problema es que cuando los inversores dan a la tecla SELL de un país, las solventes de un país/índice se resienten más de lo que les corresponde.



Para mí, cuando los inversores le dan a la tecla SELL, es una oportunidad de comprar,(hoy), no en 2000.

Kg de oro a 31000€.

NHH a 3€. Igual que en el 1998. Lo que pasa que entonces el oro era 5 veces más barato, por lo que en términos reales, NHH está al 25% de su valor del 98.

Y así con muchas cosas.

El tema del oro es para escribir un libro. Ultimamente estoy leyendo sobre la España musulmana, y he descubierto muchas cosas curiosas. Por ejemplo maravedí, viene de "moneta almoradí". Esto es, las monedas funcionaban como el €, salvo que sin patrondeudismo. Exístian unas tablas de equivalencia de "tanto por tanto" a la hora de adquirir bienes y servicios.

El caso es que una familia podría vivir perfectamente con 3 o 4 dinares de oro, de 4 gr cada uno. Lo que hacen 16 gramos, que al precio de hoy son 460€. Y una familia era considerada RICA cuando tenía unos cientos de dinares, de 400 a 800 gramos de oro.

La cuestión es que cuando pinche la burbuja de las monedas-cromo que tenemos ahora va a haber una redistribución de la riqueza, BRUTAL. Como nunca antes en la historia ha habido.

Es más probable que la gente vuelva a vivir con 3 dinares de oro un mes, que con 460 €. Así que calcula el precio del dinar de oro cuando se ajusten los cromos. Para mi una familia puede vivir con 1500€, luego nos dan 500€ ( un cromo de los grandes) por cada dinar.





















Dinar Al-Alandalus, de oro de 3,8gr. 2-Dinar Ceca Medina Zahara, de oro de 3,9gr. 3-Cuarto de Dinar sin Ceca, de oro de 1,05gr. 4-Fracción Dirhem, de plata de 1,25gr. 5-Dirhem Al-Andalus, de plata de 2,85gr. 6-Dirhem Ceca Medina Zahara, de plata de 2,90gr.

O lo que es lo mismo 125€ por cada gramo. O lo que es lo mismo 125.000€ por kilo.

Para que os hagaís una idea, la deuda publica más privada de España, es el 30% del oro del mundo. Y representa el 16% del PIB mundial ( siendo MUY optimistas), creeis que es posible devolver más del doble de lo que producimos en un año, más intereses?

Ese es el ajuste que ha de pegar el oro. Pero mientras tanto... las acciones darán dividendos, y el oro polvo.

Las cotizaciones de las acciones son mucho más direccionales que las del oro, y si el mínimo es en noviembre, me juego una cocacola a que será el mejor momento de comprar bolsa en AÑOS.


----------



## vitalin (14 May 2010)

vitalin dijo:


> Hola a todos, entonces si en el chulibex no se puede estar... con el euro bajando... y en europa solo se puede tener algo de alemania y francia, que hacemos nos vamos a E. Fruncidos? su deficit no es que este mucho mejor que nosotros aunque sus cifras van creciendo mas constantemente, ahora que con la investigacion que se traen entre manos ha parado la bolsa al menos esa es la justificación de esta semana... creeis que tenemos que dejar nuestros ahorros mejor en la bolsa americana? el indice de tecnologicas no lo estaba haciendo mal.. o mejor S&P500? Tks.[/QUOT.....?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

Hagen dijo:


> Los ciclos combinados estan parados, el gas sobra por todas partes.....
> 
> El petroleo tiene otros usos.
> 
> Muchas empresas se estan comiendo los contratos take or paid



Buenas Hagen!.

Te imporatría explicar eso del GAS. Que suena interesante. Porque sino no entiendo porque los futuros suben...:

Un saludo


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

vitalin dijo:


> vitalin dijo:
> 
> 
> > Hola a todos, entonces si en el chulibex no se puede estar... con el euro bajando... y en europa solo se puede tener algo de alemania y francia, que hacemos nos vamos a E. Fruncidos? su deficit no es que este mucho mejor que nosotros aunque sus cifras van creciendo mas constantemente, ahora que con la investigacion que se traen entre manos ha parado la bolsa al menos esa es la justificación de esta semana... creeis que tenemos que dejar nuestros ahorros mejor en la bolsa americana? el indice de tecnologicas no lo estaba haciendo mal.. o mejor S&P500? Tks.[/QUOT.....?
> ...


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



spheratu dijo:


> Ok,entonces antes del noviembre mulderiano hay que hacerse unas eones,unas gases y unas repsoles...me gusta....LLY es farma,no?



Yo recomiendo comprar hacia finales de ese noviembre, no antes, porque el ostiazo final será de espanto.

Aunque es de suponer que el rebote también lo sea.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




El problema es si consideramos el "noviembre" los 6.000, que los 4.000 igualmente son "factibles" (no probables). Pierdes un 33% rápidamente, y luego ha de subir un 50%... para volver donde estabas.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Id SE0000337842
> Fullname OMX Stockholm 30 Index
> Name OMXS30
> ISIN SE0000337842
> CCY SEK



A todo esto, no sé ni cómo contratarla con pocas comisiones. Pero lo de que cotices en SEK da como mínimo tranquilidad. Por cierto, con la que está cayendo:

Week 2.30% 
Month -4.47% 
Three month 7.35% 
Six month 3.34% 
52 week low 734.12 
52 week high 1,077.47 
Year change 33.64% 
Year start change 5.05% 
Year high 1,077.47 
Year low 919.39


Y habría que ver cuál ha sido la revalorización SEK vs. €.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

Este es el chart del GAS de 20 años. Si lo calculas en oro, te meas de la risa. Lleva un fibo rapidillo que le he hecho desde máximos.


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oye Mulder,estaríamos hablando del suelo bursátil de esta crisis?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

Por cierto, TEF tiene un FCF postivo este año. ( No me había fijado que lo habían actualizado), pero creo que es un poco engañoso.

TELEFONICA SA (TEF:SM): Financial Statements - BusinessWeek



En cualquier caso, me gustaría que os fijaraís en esto:










Os parece un negocio de crecimiento?









Y os parece que va a poder seguir con el Cash from financing con esa pendiente hacia abajo?.

El cash from financing es la pasta proveniente o saliente ( según dividendos), de la financiación?.

Va a subir tanto el cash de operaciones que compense el incremento de los diviendos?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

Futuros de oro por vencimiento


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Oye Mulder,estaríamos hablando del suelo bursátil de esta crisis?



En este momento no lo puedo asegurar, pero de todas formas en ese momento habrá un buen rebote aprovechable que debería durar hasta entrado el 2011.


----------



## spheratu (14 May 2010)

Una especie de super gato muerto.....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

que miedo me han hecho pasar en esta ultima operacion : me acabo de escapar justito hoygan . Le meti largos y subi la apuesta de 7 a 9 minis, siempre que subia me jodian, pero por fin me sale una con el cargador a tope xd ::


----------



## Creditopropulsado (14 May 2010)

Quería compartir con vosotros unos párrafos de las narraciones y estudios que estoy leyendo. Ojo, al dato.



> * Los ingresos del Califato provenían de sus propiedades, confiscación de bienes, minas y múltiples impuestos y tasas, principalmente sobre el funcionamiento de
> los zocos (qábala) o el comercio internacional. Los creyentes pagaban
> directamente el diezmo (azaque) a las mezquitas y los judíos o cristianos un
> impuesto de capitación (yizya) por varón adulto. La recaudación corría a cargo
> ...



Valorando los dinares a 125€ el gramo ( es decir, MUY, pero que MUY por encima de su valor actual, pero teniendo en cuenta cual sería su equivalente actual en terminos de PPA) cada Dinar serían 475€. Luego los ingresos estatales, serían 475€ multiplicados por 6.000.000. de monedas.

2850 millones de € de ingresos en términos de PPA.

Estos son los ingresos fiscales de hoy en día ( 2007/2008). Es un recorte del libro blanco del PGE.







Esto es, hoy en día el presupuesto del Califato de Córdoba sería aproximadamente el 1.59% del del Estado actual. O el del Estado actual, 6200% más que el Córdoba.

Poder autoritario del Califa vs Estado Democrático Español.

Esa es la fuerza que tiene el Estado, y los que lo manejan. Tócate los cojones Marioli, para que luego digan que tenemos un Estado de hombres libres y respeto a la propiedad privada.

Por favor, repasar bien las cuentas, por si la he cagado en algo, porque me sigue pareciendo exagerado.

Edito: Los datos son en millones de €.


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Una especie de super gato muerto.....



O no, aun queda mucho tiempo para ir mirándolo, de momento el plan es ese, aunque barajo un posible suelo final para mayo del año que viene, aunque esto ya es mucho anticipar y no lo veo nada claro, el escenario de noviembre me parece que tiene más posibilidades.


----------



## carvil (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> O no, aun queda mucho tiempo para ir mirándolo, de momento el plan es ese, aunque barajo un posible suelo final para mayo del año que viene, aunque esto ya es mucho anticipar y no lo veo nada claro, el escenario de noviembre me parece que tiene más posibilidades.




Buenos mediodias 


Yo daré mi opinión pienso que el suelo se verá en el invierno 2011-2012

Cerraremos un ciclo de 75 años. Después iniciaremos otro que debería conducir hacia los 6000 puntos del SP& 500

Por si alguien quiere hacer una porra 

Salu2


----------



## especulador financiero (14 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenos mediodias
> 
> 
> Yo daré mi opinión pienso que el suelo se verá en el invierno 2011-2012
> ...






¿una porra...? ienso:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿una porra...? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Ok! yo aporto la harina

voluntarios para la sal/agua/aceite/azúcar??

del chocolate caliente no me hago cargo


----------



## Deudor (14 May 2010)

Hacer predicciones de suelo/techo con las incertidumbres macro que rondan, me parece un poco temerario.


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> El problema es si consideramos el "noviembre" los 6.000, que los 4.000 igualmente son "factibles" (no probables). Pierdes un 33% rápidamente, y luego ha de subir un 50%... para volver donde estabas.



No es cuestión de entrar a 6000 ó a 4000. Hay que entrar cuando ya haya consolidado una pauta de suelo y pueda comenzar a subir.

Nadie sabe hasta dónde puede bajar, lo que si sabemos es va a bajar.


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

Porras no se si tendremos esta tarde, pero guano paece que si


----------



## mercenario (14 May 2010)

maldición, le he vuelto a dar a la b en lugar de a la m al ponerme corto,
lo siento, soy un manazas


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 May 2010)

-5,53%... parece que sopla el viento


----------



## Claca (14 May 2010)

Yo ya había cerrado mis cortos, no veo que el recorte llegue mucho más lejos, al menos de momento. Lo más sorprendente del caso es que una caída del 5% en el ibex ya no me parece nada fuera de lo común.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

madre mia de la que me he librado hoygan, cerre el largo con + 20 pipos.... me voy a comer y cuando vuelvo veo que el ibex se ha desplomado 200 puntos mas :8: :8: :8: :8:


No se os puede dejar solos xd ::


----------



## Lomendil (14 May 2010)




----------



## zpwn3d (14 May 2010)

al guanoooooooooo -5,77% 15:47


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2010)

Ale, tenía mil Iberias... y las he chapado.. y las hythiam también... me he leído el último Q1 y es para llorar xD .

Totalmente líquido y voy a seguir así una buena temporada.
Please xD he borrado todo sobre esa acción, para no verla más jaja así que si algún día sube un 1000% NO contármelo jajaja. 

Hoy ha sido mi día HL, al carajo con todo jaja
Pero no me voy... seguiré por aquí. 

Un abrazo perrakos :**


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2010)

Heredero, ya tengo orden de compra de TEF a 10€. Pronto seremos socios accionistas


----------



## imyourend (14 May 2010)

otro viernes negro


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2010)

imyourend dijo:


> otro viernes negro



¿Quién es el guapo que se queda corto este finde? 

No hay huevos!!!

Telefónicas a 14.9.... a mi me saltó el stop de las que llevaba a 16.9 o__O! Quien lo iba a decir...


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 May 2010)

6% hamijos


----------



## Claca (14 May 2010)

Es como el 2008, que había findefobia. Los rebotes tocaban los lunes "bufff... otra semana sin corralito"


----------



## Freeman (14 May 2010)

Abrimos largos ante prevision de nuevo mega-rebote para el lunes que viene ?

O esto solo funciona cuando se sabe que abra reunion ECOFINesca dominguera (aproximadamente a las 18 :00) ::?


----------



## imyourend (14 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Quién es el guapo que se queda corto este finde?
> 
> No hay huevos!!!
> 
> Telefónicas a 14.9.... a mi me saltó el stop de las que llevaba a 16.9 o__O! Quien lo iba a decir...



este finde no hay reunion del ECOFIN :vomito: no esperemos buenas noticias, saldra alemania del euro?


----------



## LÉZARD (14 May 2010)

vamonossssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!
ese 7%


----------



## Azrael_II (14 May 2010)

Joder en mi simulador de bolsa estoy perdiendo dinero... mira que meterme hoy


----------



## Azrael_II (14 May 2010)

-6,30% tobogannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Asturiano (14 May 2010)

No se puede ni cagar tranquilamente, impresionante.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 May 2010)

Joer vaya piño hamijos


----------



## Azrael_II (14 May 2010)

tendencia alcista claramente


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

No os lo vais a creer pero me acabo de hacer otro largo con + 40 pipos ::

Increible que pille los rebotes una y otrea vez y me haya librado del guano :


----------



## Freeman (14 May 2010)

Asturiano dijo:


> No se puede ni cagar tranquilamente, impresionante.




Con estas noticias se le quita a uno cualquier atisbo de estreñimiento, eh Asturiano ::?


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2010)

Otro batacazo en viernes, para variar. Yo voy a entrar, el lunes espero subidon.


----------



## imyourend (14 May 2010)

mare de deu senyor


----------



## imyourend (14 May 2010)

Halfredico dijo:


> Otro batacazo en viernes, para variar. Yo voy a entrar, el lunes espero subidon.



sin ecofin? no se yo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

me juego el cuello a que tocamos el 9200 ::


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

Halfredico dijo:


> Otro batacazo en viernes, para variar. Yo voy a entrar, el lunes espero subidon.



Joder, no podeis tener el culo quieto.

Esperar a que se maten entre ellos, ya habrá tiempo de entrar.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (14 May 2010)

-6.46%







¿Donde está tonuel?


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Guanazo :XX: venga plusvis venir con papi


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Halfredico dijo:


> Otro batacazo en viernes, para variar. Yo voy a entrar, el lunes espero subidon.



aguanta hasta el 9200 incauto ::


----------



## imyourend (14 May 2010)

madre mia si hay valores con dos digitos en rojo


----------



## un marronazo (14 May 2010)

- 6,58 :8:


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

Tonuel, coño: *CERTIFICA*


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> ¿Donde está tonuel?



Castigado


----------



## Azrael_II (14 May 2010)

No os quejeis ahora hay una mejoria -5,45% LA MANO DE DIOS ha parecido. Zapatero esta noche acaba en el hospital pobre hombre


----------



## Freeman (14 May 2010)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> -6.46%
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Preguntele al forero 'especulador financiero'


----------



## Interesado (14 May 2010)

Que pena estármelo perdiendo... en fin.

He aquí los HF diseñando la estrategia para contestar a las medidas del ECOFIN.


----------



## RNSX (14 May 2010)

y si estamos todos de acuerdo que a medio plazo hay guano seguro para que entrar largo?, no es una locura? te puedes quedar habiendo comprado y no volver a esos niveles en mucho tiempo, no es mejor esperar a que rebote y entrar corto? si no sale bien basta con esperar un poco, quiza dos. me equivoco?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Castigado



¿Ein?:8: ¿que ha pasau?

Un dia como hoy no puede faltar, ¡no es justo!


----------



## Asturiano (14 May 2010)

Freeman dijo:


> Con estas noticias se le quita a uno cualquier atisbo de estreñimiento, eh Asturiano ::?



La verdad que el partido está muy interesante.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 May 2010)

Acabo de llegar y veo esto.

Pero que habéis hecho  :8:


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (14 May 2010)

hallllaaaa!!!!!!!!!


el becario se ha vuelto a equivocar poniendo billones en vez de millones


si es que .......


no aprenden


----------



## un marronazo (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Castigado



ya he visto que no )


----------



## imyourend (14 May 2010)

en cotizalia una portada nueva cada 5 minutos XD


----------



## tarrito (14 May 2010)

Freeman dijo:


> Preguntele al forero 'especulador financiero'



pues no sé ... pero el tal "especulador financiero" me cae bien ... 
mi voto positivo por dejarle certificar, en su lugar, ante la "extrañísima" ausencia del Sr. Tonuel :fiufiu: :


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

Hola Don Pepito,
Hola Don Tonuel,

me tomo una birrita,
y me lo paso bien,

[bis]

(léase con música, que acabo de llegar de vinos y me encuentro el -6% :: )


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Que alguien ponga unos violines en honor al maestro Tonuel


----------



## 1 de cal y 4 de euribor (14 May 2010)

a que hora cierran este chiringuito?


----------



## RNSX (14 May 2010)

y si estamos todos de acuerdo que a medio plazo hay guano seguro para que entrar largo?, no es una locura? te puedes quedar habiendo comprado y no volver a esos niveles en mucho tiempo, no es mejor esperar a que rebote y entrar corto? si no sale bien basta con esperar un poco. me equivoco?


----------



## Vokiabierto (14 May 2010)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Urederra (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Que alguien ponga unos violines en honor al maestro Tonuel



Ya toca algo español...


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EzrjP6uq1oM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EzrjP6uq1oM&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Este hilo sin Tonuel no vale nada :


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

Pues el Stoxx aun no ha cerrado al gap que dejó el lunes pasado con la subidita del ecofin, cuando llegue vamos a ver lo que es el rico guano, el Ibex creo que si está cerrando ese gap por eso aun puede bajar más.


----------



## imyourend (14 May 2010)

pero alguien sabe k paso a las 15:30? para esa caida?


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Este hilo sin Tonuel no vale nada :



Zulomannnn ! qué gran Viernes hubiera sido éste para nuestro chuletón de buey allende en la capital... no creéis, Maese Riesgo?


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

imyourend dijo:


> pero alguien sabe k paso a las 15:30? para esa caida?



Merkel abrió la boca 8:


----------



## imyourend (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Stoxx aun no ha cerrado al gap que dejó el lunes pasado con la subidita del ecofin, cuando llegue vamos a ver lo que es el rico guano, el Ibex creo que si está cerrando ese gap por eso aun puede bajar más.



pues creo k el viernes pasado el ibex estaba por debajo de los 9000 aun queda un cacho para quedar como el viernes pasado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues el Stoxx aun no ha cerrado al gap que dejó el lunes pasado con la subidita del ecofin, cuando llegue vamos a ver lo que es el rico guano, el Ibex creo que si está cerrando ese gap por eso aun puede bajar más.



Mulder te voy a matar, otro dia que la clavas y vas y te acojonas y de rebote me acojonas a mi : , con lo ricas que estarian los megaplusvalias me tengo que conformar con migajas de 1000 lereles :

a ver si confias mas en ti mismo xd


----------



## chudire (14 May 2010)

imyourend dijo:


> pero alguien sabe k paso a las 15:30? para esa caida?



No me hagas caso pero cincide con la apertur de mercados en los USA, mo´fo´.


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

señor lobo dijo:


> me podeis recomendar un broker? porfa



Interdin

Hay más pero si no se a que quieres jugar (acciones, futuros, cfds) no se que recomendarte.


----------



## pollastre (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Merkel abrió la boca 8:



y como no es fea "ni ná" la hideputa... pues fíjate la que ha liado


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder te voy a matar, otro dia que la clavas y vas y te acojonas y de rebote me acojonas a mi : , con lo ricas que estarian los megaplusvalias me tengo que conformar con migajas de 1000 lereles :
> 
> a ver si confias mas en ti mismo xd



La última vez que estuve seguro de un movimiento fuerte perdiste una pasta (yo también), tenlo en cuenta, de todas formas si pronostico movimiento fuerte basta que empiece y ver donde va para meterse dentro, solo tenía dudas de la dirección.

Y además me estaba poniendo casi de parte de las bajadas.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

A los gabachos también les estan dando fuerte el CAC por los suelos

EDIT Carpatos tiene rumores: Se están lanzando todo tipo de rumores contra Francia, parece que los tiburones quieren ampliar sus caladeros.


----------



## chudire (14 May 2010)

carpatos
Rumores [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Se están lanzando todo tipo de rumores contra Francia, parece que los tiburones quieren ampliar sus caladeros.


----------



## Gotterdamerung (14 May 2010)

Hola Ibexistas, buenos días...


----------



## Asturiano (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A los gabachos también les estan dando fuerte el CAC por los suelos
> 
> EDIT Carpatos tiene rumores: Se están lanzando todo tipo de rumores contra Francia, parece que los tiburones quieren ampliar sus caladeros.



Creo que hay rumores que le bajen el rating


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Nunca pense que por incrementar mis cortos de 7 a 9 iba a liarla tan gorda :

Perdon Zapatero ::


----------



## Yo. (14 May 2010)

Bueno, menos mal que ya iban a recuperar la confianza los inversores con los recortes a funcionatas mileuristas y viejunos quinientos euristas. _Alomojó_ resulta que es la pésima gestión del bobierno la que genera desconfianza...


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Nunca pense que por incrementar mis cortos de 7 a 9 iba a liarla tan gorda :
> 
> Perdon Zapatero ::




Antipatriota! tendrias que hacer como RHBN, gastar tus cromos en papelitos del botas y el alierta (el sr del clau compiutin)


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Antipatriota! tendrias que hacer como RHBN, gastar tus cromos en papelitos del botas y el alierta (el sr del clau compiutin)


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2010)

Calopez, tienes que levantar el ban a Tonuel que hoy toca certificar a saco


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Calopez, tienes que levantar el ban a Tonuel que hoy toca certificar a saco



Eso! que le den la condicional para certificar, como a los terroristas...


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


>




Disculpe mi ignorancia doctor Mulder, pero que coño es?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Antipatriota! tendrias que hacer como RHBN, gastar tus cromos en papelitos del botas y el alierta (el sr del clau compiutin)



Hoyga que yo soy socio de Don Emilio cuando toca subir y no me ha fallado nunca el buen señor ::

Hagan juego señores 9200 hoy ::


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Un minuto de silencio por el tito botas, le estan dejando el culo como la bandera de Japan :XX:


----------



## Urederra (14 May 2010)

!! Arriba esos corazones !!

El SAN cae más de un 8,5%.


----------



## Interesado (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga que yo soy socio de Don Emilio cuando toca subir y no me ha fallado nunca el buen señor ::
> 
> Hagan juego señores 9200 hoy ::



Está pidiendo la hora el IBEX dede hace rato. Yo creo que lo están aguantando para que no lo cierren.

La semana pasada aún lo subían antes de tirarlo para que no se notara tanto y gacelear al personal, pero ahora parece más un sell-off que otra cosa..

EDIT: -7.1% OMFG!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Hoy es mi dia, acabo de recibir este email, me voy a forrar, el ministro de Nigeria en persona hoygan 

Attention:

Dear Beneficiary,

I have been going through your file and I have fine out that you have not been acting according to the instructions that have been give to you by Minister of Finance of Federal Republic of Nigeria and your name has been give to us to wire your fund under 72hrs of working days, all we need from you now is to reconfirm to this office your banking information’s, Fax and your cell phone number where we can easy communicate to you when the transfer is made to your local bank account that you have forwarded to us.

Please if you have been facing any problems since you have been waiting for your payment please let this office be away so that we can help you out as we have many ways to make the payment to all the Beneficiaries that we have their names in our disks 
We here to tall you that from hence fort please stop any communications with any office so that they can receive their funds, as soon as we okay with the files if your can only work with my instructions that I have been given to you.

Remember that we here to make sure you get your funds under three working days, if you have any questions go ahead and ask Comrade Godwin Nurms the head of the monetary: comradegodwinnurms@rocketmail.com or call him Tel: +234 176 80570 department Nigeria and European Union in Africa.

Yours truly,

Mr.Jaff Okefor.


----------



## carvil (14 May 2010)

Veo bastante dudoso por ahora que cerremos el gap en ES hoy 

De momento target 1125 zona


Salu2

P.D. Porra es una expresion coloquial que se utiliza para apostar


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

No se ustedes, pero yo hoy hago buen apocio de latunes y cerveza, esto pinta mal

Edit: Nos vamos a los infiernos Yuuuuuuuuuuupi </antipatriota mode>


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2010)

jojojojojoojojo batacazo gordo !!!


----------



## Vokiabierto (14 May 2010)

-7,06% -704,90


----------



## EL FARAON (14 May 2010)

9262.50

-715.00

(-7.17%)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

supongo que no me habre quedado corto con eso de que hoy veiamos el 9200 8:


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Disculpe mi ignorancia doctor Mulder, pero que coño es?



Una boina de tamaño familiar.

Esto zagale de la siudá que no s'enteran de ná!


----------



## EL FARAON (14 May 2010)

halfredico dijo:


> jojojojojoojojo batacazo gordo !!!



9243.50

-734.00

(-7.36%)


----------



## Interesado (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> supongo que no me habre quedado corto con eso de que hoy veiamos el 9200 8:



9100 diría yo más bien... ¿O nos cierran antes?


----------



## credulo (14 May 2010)

San -10% :8:


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Una boina de tamaño familiar.
> 
> Esto zagale de la siudá que no s'enteran de ná!




Madre... no habia visto una boina tan mala desde hacia años. Coño Mulder, que viva en la ciudá no quiere decí que no conosca los pueblos 8: mis abuelos eran campesinos


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 May 2010)

El euro se derrumba (1,237$), su nivel más bajo en cuatro años


----------



## KinKon (14 May 2010)

Estos de Cotizalia son unos antipatriotah, ojo a la portada...


----------



## Bob Page (14 May 2010)

Oigan, que alguien me devuelva el dinero que se han gastado el domingo para invertirlo en latunes.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 May 2010)

Vaya tropaaaaaaaa


----------



## Asturiano (14 May 2010)

KinKon dijo:


> Estos de Cotizalia son unos antipatriotah, ojo a la portada...



Son unos cracks, tiene su cosa.


----------



## Interesado (14 May 2010)

¿Apuestas para el lunes?





















¡Hagan juego, Sres.!


----------



## Vokiabierto (14 May 2010)

Atención ZP esta ilocalizable, la ultima vez que se supo de el, estaba en este LAMENTABLE estado.
Dios nos coja confesaos...


----------



## Halfredico (14 May 2010)

Cada vez estoy mas convencido de que los redactores de cotizalia son foreros o se pasan con bastante frecuencia por aqui.


----------



## Bob Page (14 May 2010)

hmmm


----------



## Asturiano (14 May 2010)

7.62 continua la caida!!


----------



## dabuti (14 May 2010)

7,64 y subiendo.
Cerramos con -9.


----------



## Perchas (14 May 2010)

Está pasando lo que predijo aleph, salir de la bolsa echando leches, solo ha aguantado el subidon 4 días, volatilidad a tope, es hora de retirarse a los cuarteles de Verano.

¡¡Y eso que no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa,!! ))


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿Apuestas para el lunes?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No valen para nada, el Sr Tonuel, desde el más allá ), ha acabado con sus hechizos


----------



## Taxidermista (14 May 2010)

Y dónde están los 750.000 millones que iban a blindar al euro?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (14 May 2010)




----------



## Jordi Segurola (14 May 2010)

Alguien deberia plantearse sin tapujos y de forma desnuda una pregunta muy sencilla: si la bolsa se va a la mierda, o sea si todos los papelitos que se negocian alli acaban teniendo un valor cero, pasa algo? Tengamos en cuenta que la inmensa mayoria de los papelitos que alli se manejan no tienen nada que ver con lo que se puede comer, o beber, o con nada que tenga alguna utilidad en la vida "real" sino con inventos puramente esotericos como los derivados. Supongamos que las acciones de una empresa que fabrica conservas de zanahoria caen a valor cero a causa de una maniobra especulativa o por simple aburrimiento del mercado, que da igual. Dejaria la empresa de envasar zanahorias y sus clientes de comprarlas?
Repito, si aquel casino se va a la mierda, pasaria algo?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Cuando mulder ponga el volumen de los leones vamos a flipar...


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2010)

jojoojojo SAN -10% POP -10% BBVA -8,5%


----------



## Panic Crash (14 May 2010)

IBEX 35 (17:23:35)
Último: 9.204,30
Dif.: -773,20
Dif. %: -7,75

Citando una frase que se hizo famosa en un cierto ámbito: "hace un buen rato que esto dejó de ser divertido"


----------



## credulo (14 May 2010)

Jordi Segurola dijo:


> Alguien deberia plantearse sin tapujos y de forma desnuda una pregunta muy sencilla: si la bolsa se va a la mierda, o sea si todos los papelitos que se negocian alli acaban teniendo un valor cero, pasa algo? Tengamos en cuenta que la inmensa mayoria de los papelitos que alli se manejan no tienen nada que ver con lo que se puede comer, o beber, o con nada que tenga alguna utilidad en la vida "real" sino con inventos puramente esotericos como los derivados.
> Repito, si aquel casino se va a la mierda, pasaria algo?



Si el SAN, Repsol, telefónica, telepizza llegan a valer cero es que la empresa ya no existe!


----------



## jelou (14 May 2010)

Jordi Segurola dijo:


> Alguien deberia plantearse sin tapujos y de forma desnuda una pregunta muy sencilla: si la bolsa se va a la mierda, o sea si todos los papelitos que se negocian alli acaban teniendo un valor cero, pasa algo? Tengamos en cuenta que la inmensa mayoria de los papelitos que alli se manejan no tienen nada que ver con lo que se puede comer, o beber, o con nada que tenga alguna utilidad en la vida "real" sino con inventos puramente esotericos como los derivados.
> Repito, si aquel casino se va a la mierda, pasaria algo?



 Que nos vamos todos a la mierda, pero tu sonrie que nos iremos contentos todos  ala sigan celebrando la caida :fiufiu:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Se están cerrando algunos cortos.. igual nos sorprenden y se quedan comprados para el lunes...


----------



## Claca (14 May 2010)

Joder, cuando he cerrado mi posición estaba el índice sobre los 9.500. 

Lo de los 750.000 millones creo que está ahora muy claro: iban cortos los hijos de puta.


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> jojoojojo SAN -10% POP -10% BBVA -8,5%



eso es un triple doble de gasol, no?


----------



## Lomendil (14 May 2010)

Y ¡corten!


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

jajajjajjaja :XX: :XX: menudo pastizal hoy, le he dado cera de la buena a mis archienemigas CRI

En liquidez, espero que los amiguitos de ecofin metan más pasta, sino llegamos a los 3k del Ibex en 2 semanas :XX:


----------



## carvil (14 May 2010)

Nosotros ya hemos terminado la labor por hoy 


Se echa de menos a kujire con su sell sell sell un saludo si nos lees 

Y otro para Especulador Financiero


Salu2


----------



## Interesado (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuando mulder ponga el volumen de los leones vamos a flipar...



A mi lo que me gustaría saber es el volumen de primos que estará comprando santanderes porque el lunes suben otro 20%. ::

Anda que no son listos ni nada estos hdlgp.


----------



## Sidartah (14 May 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Y dónde están los 750.000 millones que iban a blindar al euro?


----------



## Bob Page (14 May 2010)

Habrá que meter otros 750 millones.ienso:ienso:


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> eso es un triple doble de gasol, no?




El Gasol a 1 año está al 3.75%. Así que un accionista del POP necesita más de tres años de depósito para recuperar sólo lo de hoy ::

Me vence la IPF del POP a finales de junio, no sé si llegaré a ver esa pasta ::


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 May 2010)

y el resto de bolsas?


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Quien va a certificar esto?

TONUEL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

vuelve, yo te invoco.

A disfrutar de las plusvis. Y no tocar largos ni con un palo


----------



## Blackbird (14 May 2010)

A ver si va a ser verdad que este fin de semana ponen en circulacion en neomarco.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Estoy hecho un analisto hoygan, cuando estaba en 9350 dije que hoy tocabamos el 9200, ha llegado ahi y se ha girado ::

Mas plusvis for me , y ya van 3 dias recuperandome del fiasco anterior, la semana que viene si me sale como esta ya pongo la cuenta en verde hoygan


----------



## azkunaveteya (14 May 2010)

molaria ver un grafico comparando desde el 1 de mayo las otras bolsas y la nuestra


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y el resto de bolsas?



Las uropedas -4% de media. Nosotros como estamos en la champions lí -6.64%


----------



## El_Presi (14 May 2010)

no se fían de quedarse cortos en el fin de semana, menudo cierre


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Estoy hecho un analisto hoygan, cuando estaba en 9350 dije que hoy tocabamos el 9200, ha llegado ahi y se ha girado ::
> 
> Mas plusvis for me , y ya van 3 dias recuperandome del fiasco anterior, la semana que viene si me sale como esta ya pongo la cuenta en verde hoygan




:Aplauso:

Zuloman, tu dale al rojo, 2 semanas así y le compramos el banquito a botín 

:XX:


----------



## obv (14 May 2010)

bueno bueno bueno 
o mejor dicho
malo malo malo
vaya dos semanitas a pasado el ibex35, lo mejor del caso es que de la euforia del lunes con un +14,43 aprox 
martes con un -3,32
miercoles con una subidilla de 0,81
jueves con una bajadita de -1,11
y hoy con un ostion de -7,05 a las 17:35 cuando cierra la bolsa?

vamos ha realizar un simple calculo

14,43+0,81-(3,32+1,11+7,05) = 3,76 de ganancias UAU

creo que los 750.000 millones que se pusieron saben a poco yo puestos lo dejaria en barra libre no?


----------



## tplink888 (14 May 2010)

azkunaveteya dijo:


> y el resto de bolsas?



esto es de nuevo general , Portugal se ha llevado una buena tambien :ouch:


6.995,53 -4,49% -328,52 puntos






http://www.eleconomista.es/indice/PSI-20

Belgica -3`17

Haber si alguien localiza la Griega y la italiana ienso:


----------



## hijaputeca (14 May 2010)

Madre mía que volatilidad en un rato ha pasado del 3% al 7% ::


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

obv dijo:


> bueno bueno bueno
> o mejor dicho
> malo malo malo
> vaya dos semanitas a pasado el ibex35, lo mejor del caso es que de la euforia del lunes con un +14,43 aprox
> ...




Vuelva a parvulitos, uno no se queda igual si el lunes a gana +10% de su capital y el martes pierde -10% de su capital.

sin acritud y tal


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Zuloman, tu dale al rojo, 2 semanas así y le compramos el banquito a botín
> 
> :XX:



Deja, Deja Debianita, tu deja que caigan mas, asi mientras nuestras cuentas suben las acciones bajan, doble ganancia de cara a una cartera de largo plazo  

Ojala sean dos meses en vez de dos semanas ::


----------



## obv (14 May 2010)

indices mundiales
EUROPA
IBEX 35 9.275,40 -7,04% -702,10 9.977,50 17:34:56 

BEL 20 2.447,18 -3,46% -87,67 2.534,85 17:21:45 

DAX 30 6.039,33 -3,40% -212,64 6.251,97 17:21:51 

CAC 40 3.552,95 -4,79% -178,59 3.731,54 17:21:45 

FTSE 100 5.258,46 -3,23% -175,27 5.433,73 17:21:17 

PSI 20 7.012,52 -4,25% -311,53 7.324,05 18:19:15 

EUROSTOXX 50 2.633,02 -4,74% -131,03 2.764,05 17:20:00 

ECO10 112,20 -5,97% -7,12 119,32 17:19:00 

EEUU
DOW JONES 10.606,40 -1,64% -176,55 10.782,95 17:18:37 

NASDAQ 100 1.897,13 -2,49% -48,39 1.945,52 17:19:11 

S P 500 1.129,60 -2,40% -27,83 1.157,43 17:24:01 

NASDAQ COMPOSITE 2.330,57 -2,66% -63,79 2.394,36 17:23:28 

ASIA
NIKKEI 10.462,51 -1,49% -158,04 10.620,55 08:00:02 

Ala a cascarla todos


----------



## Vokiabierto (14 May 2010)

Somos una nación poderosa, como los junais esteis, lo que pasa aquí repercute en todo el mundo...::::::


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

Prepárense que ahora vendrá el bombillo de turno a darnos el sermoncito de dia-de-guano. ::


----------



## obv (14 May 2010)

> Vuelva a parvulitos, uno no se queda igual si el lunes a gana +10% de su capital y el martes pierde -10% de su capital.
> 
> sin acritud y tal



Sin acritud y recuerdeme esa clase de parvulos que me perdi?


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 May 2010)

obv dijo:


> vamos ha realizar un simple calculo
> 
> 14,43+0,81-(3,32+1,11+7,05) = 3,76 de ganancias UAU



Ta mal hecho...

1,1443 * 1,0081 * (1 - 0,0332) * (1 - 0,0111) * (1 - 0,0705) = 1,025

es decir, ganancias de la semana: +2,5%, acojonante!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (14 May 2010)

Alguien pedía Atenas -3,41% 

X???????????? ??????


----------



## obv (14 May 2010)

es decir mejor me lo poneis! juas

Acojonante no SIN PALABRAS!!!


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

obv dijo:


> Sin acritud y recuerdeme esa clase de parvulos que me perdi?



Si usted tiene 100 euros y el lunes gana un 10%, tendrá 110 euros. Luego el martes pierde un 10% de los 110 euros, ustec tiene 99 euros. No se pueden sumar y restar alegremente tantos por ciento.


----------



## Claca (14 May 2010)

Lo mejor de estos días son los comentarios cargados de estrés de Cárpatos. Cualquier día de estos al salir de la oficina se pone a pegar tiros por la calle al grito de:

"¡Abro cortos, abro fuego! ¡Soy el Ángel del Guano!"


----------



## tarrito (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Prepárense que ahora vendrá el bombillo de turno a darnos el sermoncito de dia-de-guano. ::



TODO el mundo sabe que cuando la bolsa baja ... TODOS los invejsoreh perdemos dinero, no!?? o


----------



## Asturiano (14 May 2010)

Se ha ganado si pero menuda ruina, tanto ecofín y tanta historia ¿para esto? huele a guano antes del mundial. ::


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Prepárense que ahora vendrá el bombillo de turno a darnos el sermoncito de dia-de-guano. ::




Seguro, dirá 4 idioteces y se irá con la conciencia tranquila, de marcha con sus patalones g-star de 200 lereles pagados por sus papis


----------



## tplink888 (14 May 2010)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Alguien pedía Atenas -3,41%
> 
> X???????????? ??????



Alguien sabe como le ha ido a la bolsa Italiana , se ha estropeado de nuevo la parte electrica , igual que la semana pasada , y han suspendido el dia 
[/modo Berlusconi off]


----------



## R3v3nANT (14 May 2010)

Cuatro días les ha durado a la UE la pasta que se dejaron el lunes


----------



## obv (14 May 2010)

> Si usted tiene 100 euros y el lunes gana un 10%, tendrá 110 euros. Luego el martes pierde un 10% de los 110 euros, ustec tiene 99 euros. No se pueden sumar y restar alegremente tantos por ciento.



Si señora, pero seguro que estara de acuerdo en que si un dia gano 110 y el otro pierdo 99 > 110 - 99 = 11 euros de perdida

Gracias por recordarme como calcularlo pero simplemente queria reflejar que hay algo que no cuadra


----------



## carloszorro (14 May 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> TODO el mundo sabe que cuando la bolsa baja ... TODOS los invejsoreh perdemos dinero, no!?? o



Todos todos no :rolleye:


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

obv dijo:


> Si señora, pero seguro que estara de acuerdo en que si un dia gano 110 y el otro pierdo 99 > 110 - 99 = 11 euros de perdida
> 
> Gracias por recordarme como calcularlo pero simplemente queria reflejar que hay algo que no cuadra





Señora, no, caballero defensor de software libre, a muerte.

PD: Si al final me tendré que cambiar el nick por Debianito


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Señora, no, caballero defensor de software libre, a muerte.
> 
> PD: Si al final me tendré que cambiar el nick por Debianito



Y lo que ligas? :XX:


----------



## obv (14 May 2010)

bueno segun el economista al final se ha dejado el ibex35 6,64% y el computo de la semana 2,96%
bueno ahora toca otra vez reunion relampago en fin de semana he incluir unos percebillos, y piscolabis variados, para endulzar la semana siguiente jejjee


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Todos todos no :rolleye:



Guano is your friend


----------



## obv (14 May 2010)

de acuerdo caballero de acuerdo caballero


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Y lo que ligas? :XX:



No me toque las gónadas, que le mando a un moreno de esos que postea Zuloman :XX:


----------



## PutinReReloaded (14 May 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> TODO el mundo sabe que cuando la bolsa baja ... TODOS los invejsoreh perdemos dinero, no!?? o




Oyga que también estamos los desinversores cortos, y no me refiero ni a la estatura ni al tamaño del pene.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

bertok, vas corto en eur usd? se está poniendo la cosa fea...(o guapa depende XDDD)


----------



## atman (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Señora, no, caballero defensor de software libre, a muerte.
> 
> PD: Si al final me tendré que cambiar el nick por Debianito



Bueno, nadie es perfecto. ::


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha sido, como ya estará claro, bastante negativo.

Se han pasado casi todo el dia vendiendo y vendiendo, con algunas compras aisladísimas. A partir de las 17 se han empezado a ver compras menos aisladas pero el saldo vendedor seguía creciendo. A las 17:20 es cuando han empezado a recortar el saldo vendedor comprando de verdad, el último movimiento del día ha sido de venta.

En subasta han vendido primero un paquete y han comprado después 4 paquetes todos ellos de tamaño similar, pero los de compra más grandes que el de venta.

Han liquidado hoy a base de bien, parece que esperan un gran rebote para el lunes y parece que lo tenían claro antes de que terminara la sesión de hoy.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 May 2010)

PutinReReloaded dijo:


> Ta mal hecho...
> 
> 1,1443 * 1,0081 * (1 - 0,0332) * (1 - 0,0111) * (1 - 0,0705) = 1,025
> 
> es decir, ganancias de la semana: +2,5%, acojonante!



Joder que complicados sois

1- (9.046,10(lunes minuto 0)/9.314,70(hoy))*100= 2,89%


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha sido, como ya estará claro, bastante negativo.
> 
> Se han pasado casi todo el dia vendiendo y vendiendo, con algunas compras aisladísimas. A partir de las 17 se han empezado a ver compras menos aisladas pero el saldo vendedor seguía creciendo. A las 17:20 es cuando han empezado a recortar el saldo vendedor comprando de verdad, el último movimiento del día ha sido de venta.
> 
> ...



Es cierto al final se ha notado el cierre de posiciones, aunque no se han quedado muy comprados para el lunes no Mulder?

Cualquiera lo hace...


----------



## Azrael_II (14 May 2010)

Mejor dicho (1-(9.314,7/9.046,1)) *100= 2,96%


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Es cierto al final se ha notado el cierre de posiciones, aunque no se han quedado muy comprados para el lunes no Mulder?
> 
> Cualquiera lo hace...



Ojo, que en cuanto pase el gap de apertura se acaba el ámbito de mi información y me temo que la semana que viene va a pasar algo muy muy gordo.

Pero aun es pronto para dar pistas.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que en cuanto pase el gap de apertura se acaba el ámbito de mi información y me temo que la semana que viene va a pasar algo muy muy gordo.
> 
> Pero aun es pronto para dar pistas.



Las pistas las da merkel... el mercado Americano está negociando con muy poco volumen... coincido contigo con que algo raro va a pasar.


----------



## Azrael_II (14 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> se avecina algo gordo... :
> 
> 
> Saludos :X



Y el lunes que hamijo?


----------



## Bob Page (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ojo, que en cuanto pase el gap de apertura se acaba el ámbito de mi información *y me temo que la semana que viene va a pasar algo muy muy gordo.*
> 
> Pero aun es pronto para dar pistas.




Oh vamos, no me dejes a medias. Ya me llega con la parienta.:ouch:


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Han soltado papelitos de lo lindo, mirar nuestras amigas:

CRITERIA - Cotización CRITERIA en Bolsa - Tiempo Real CRITERIA

el volumen de las 15:50.

El nuevo e ilustre forero Especulador Financiero no habrá tenido que ver ? ...

Saludos, a disfrutar de las plusvis y no se olviden de pasar por el super a por latunes 8:


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Señora, no, caballero defensor de software libre, a muerte.
> 
> PD: Si al final me tendré que cambiar el nick por Debianito



Dejate el nick que a Wata y a mi nos pone palote :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Tienes un privado Mulder.

HL me alegro de verte.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Las pistas las da merkel... el mercado Americano está negociando con muy poco volumen... coincido contigo con que algo raro va a pasar.





Luca, empiezo a comprar papelitos usanos? Tengo puesto parte de mis ahorros a buen recaudo, pero os juro que como me jodan parte de ellos (toda una puta vida de trabajo) me compro un AK-47 y granadas y me voy al parlamento, y despues a casa del botas


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha sido, como ya estará claro, bastante negativo.
> 
> Se han pasado casi todo el dia vendiendo y vendiendo, con algunas compras aisladísimas. A partir de las 17 se han empezado a ver compras menos aisladas pero el saldo vendedor seguía creciendo. A las 17:20 es cuando han empezado a recortar el saldo vendedor comprando de verdad, el último movimiento del día ha sido de venta.
> 
> ...



Pongo mi picha en el fuego a que las compras de ultima hora han sido cierre de cortos,mas que nada por la experiencia del anterior finde.
Yo el Lunes veo ruina.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Dejate el nick que a Wata y a mi nos pone palote :XX:




Normal ... una "tia" que se pone corta en el botas, cri, mamachichos etc ... pone palote a cualquiera :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Luca, empiezo a comprar papelitos usanos? Tengo puesto parte de mis ahorros a buen recaudo, pero os juro que como me jodan parte de ellos (toda una puta vida de trabajo) me compro un AK-47 y granadas y me voy al parlamento, y despues a casa del botas



No compres nada y envasa al vacío los euros en billetes de 50€ de 10k en 10k por si tienes que salir del país, coges a la mujer, los niños, abuelos y puedes pasar 10k por cada uno...


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Normal ... una "tia" que se pone corta en el botas, cri, mamachichos etc ... pone palote a cualquiera :XX:



Hoy en dia en Thilandia la cirujia hace milagros!!! )


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy en dia en Thilandia la cirujia hace milagros!!! )



HL a ver si se pone el eur/usd a 0,80 y nos ganamos la vida mejor exportando...:Baile:


----------



## Condor (14 May 2010)

Ochomiles ochomiles eh!, eh!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utayqM39qww&feature=related


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Hoy en dia en Thilandia la cirujia hace milagros!!! )



Hannibal... siempre lo he dicho, en Tailandia mucho ojo... sino fueran porque eran más femeninas que la media no notarías que eran ladyboys... jajaja ufff ufff.

Que mal sitio... xD todavía recuerdo que por cojones el colega quiso entrar a ver un espectáculo de esos puercos-puercos en las que parece que tiene un baúl "dentro"... duramos 1 minuto, con discusión incluida y metiéndome mano una cosa de esa... jajaja.

Mulder, ¿a qué te refieres?. Da más detalles, ¿megaguano?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Hannibal... siempre lo he dicho, en Tailandia mucho ojo... sino fueran porque eran más femeninas que la media no notarías que eran ladyboys... jajaja ufff ufff.
> 
> Que mal sitio... xD todavía recuerdo que por cojones el colega quiso entrar a ver un espectáculo de esos puercos-puercos en las que parece que tiene un baúl "dentro"... duramos 1 minuto, con discusión incluida y metiéndome mano una cosa de esa... jajaja.



Jajaja qué puteros sois cabrones!!!


----------



## hijaputeca (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> No compres nada y envasa al vacío los euros en billetes de 50€ de 10k en 10k por si tienes que salir del país, coges a la mujer, los niños, abuelos y puedes pasar 10k por cada uno...



Su mensaje realmente me ha acojonado. 

Vaya puta mierda, ahorrando como un tonto para nada. 

Se aceptan consejos para evitar la debacle, o al menos minimizarla.

Gracias.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Su mensaje realmente me ha acojonado.
> 
> Vaya puta mierda, ahorrando como un tonto para nada.
> 
> ...



Pues como veas el cambio en € frente a las monedas sudamericanas te caes de culo, y son de los pocos sitios para huir y empezar de nuevo...


----------



## Hagen (14 May 2010)

Madre mia que os molan las sirenitas..............las tias con cola


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Su mensaje realmente me ha acojonado.
> 
> Vaya puta mierda, ahorrando como un tonto para nada.
> 
> ...



Hamijo yo estoy igual, bancolchón, latunes, munición, albaceteñas y gasolina. Si puedes pilla unos Krugerrands


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Ahora mismo estan pintando "lineas rectas" con muchos valores usanos, como si estuvieran en subasta... no hay volumen!! es muy raro... (y acojonante)

a ver si Pepitoria nos da su opinion...


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hamijo yo estoy igual, bancolchón, latunes, munición, albaceteñas y gasolina. Si puedes pilla unos Krugerrands



Después de tragarme Survivors entera el fin de semana pasado estoy preparado para lo peor... al menos ya se que hacer: Disparar primero... jajaja

Este foro lo tengo guardado en curiosidades:

Conectarse

No he entrado porque había que registrarse y la verdad no he tenido ningún Domingo de esos aburridisimos, va de refugios y todas esas locuras xD


----------



## hijaputeca (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Pues como veas el cambio en € frente a las monedas sudamericanas te caes de culo, y son de los pocos sitios para huir y empezar de nuevo...



Pero enonces comprar acciones del Down por ejemplo o cambiar euros por otras divisas sería una salida medio aceptable viendo los derroteros del €. 

O la cosa no esta clara y nos estamos quietos y empezamos a rezar?


Yo en temas de inversiones soy un poco zote para que le voy a engañar.
Y el refrán ese del tonto y su dinero me lo puedo aplicar a mi mismo. Pero veo que va a haber muchos tontos si esto sigue asi...


----------



## hijaputeca (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hamijo yo estoy igual, bancolchón, latunes, munición, albaceteñas y gasolina. Si puedes pilla unos Krugerrands



De la lista me falta la munición solamente 
Vamos que soy presa fácil para el que la tenga  


En serio y fuera de bromas, me rio por no llorar.


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Pero enonces comprar acciones del Down por ejemplo o cambiar euros por otras divisas sería una salida medio aceptable viendo los derroteros del €.
> 
> O la cosa no esta clara y nos estamos quietos y empezamos a rezar?
> 
> ...



Yo de momento voy a mantener la pasta en la cuenta... vamos lo que hay para jugar xD si pasara algo grave, compro acciones americanas de las de referencia... pero como no hay nada claro me estoy quieto, que de momento lo único claro es que todo cae...

Tranquilo, que siempre hay avisos antes de cualquier cosa... y más de esa magnitud, a alguien se le escaparía algo.


----------



## tarrito (14 May 2010)

Cuando comentáis que "algo gordo" pasará la semana que viene ...
¿Tiene que ver con la primera revisión de cuentas por parte del FMI/BCE del 18/05/2010 a España?


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> De la lista me falta la munición solamente
> Vamos que soy presa fácil para el que la tenga
> 
> 
> En serio y fuera de bromas, me rio por no llorar.



me too. Puedes sacar una pasta con los cortos, pero y que? ya me veo en el huerto de mi difunto abuelo plantando patatas....

EDIT: si quieres rayarte más lee esto:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/159118-que-fue-lo-que-aterrorizo-los-gobiernos-y-bancos-centrales-la-semana-pasada.html#post2786972

los rumores del hamijo políglota

Añam de cherman ...

:XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> me too. Puedes sacar una pasta con los cortos, pero y que? ya me veo en el huerto de mi difunto abuelo plantando patatas....



Donde yo vivo hay latifundios, seguro que algún señor neofeudal me aceptará para labrar la tierra y levantar perdices...


----------



## merche400 (14 May 2010)

Aunque no tenga mucha idea...parece ser que la gente le ha dado por comprar SAN en el ultimo minuto...no?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> TODO el mundo sabe que cuando la bolsa baja ... TODOS los invejsoreh perdemos dinero, no!?? o



Pues fijese usted que algunos ganamos y ademas a mi particularmente me hace mucha mas ilusion ganar cuando la bolsa baja que cuando sube 

ah, y rico heredero tampoco pierde nunca, por mucho que baje la bolsa el sigue teniendo el mismo numero de acciones hoyga


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Donde yo vivo hay latifundios, seguro que algún señor neofeudal me aceptará para labrar la tierra y levantar perdices...




Habla bien de mi, me pillo una VTR y jugamos a las carreras, tu Luca y yo Freddy Spencer


----------



## imyourend (14 May 2010)

El diferencial entre el bono español a diez años y el alemán ha vuelto a ampliarse y esta tarde suma un 9% hasta 110 puntos básicos.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues fijese usted que algunos ganamos y ademas a mi particularmente me hace mucha mas ilusion ganar cuando la bolsa baja que cuando sube



digamos que más que ilusión... es más rápido :XX:


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (14 May 2010)

Pues yo estoy optimista y creo que no tiene que cundir el pánico. En 2009 el IBEX perdió el 7.000 y no nos morimos. Hemos gastados varias balas pero todavía queda alguna en la recámara.
Si el euro cae a 0,8 pues ha fomentar el comercio interno en la CEE y a exportar como desaforados a China y EEUU.
Es probable que venga algo gordo, pero va a ir por el lado de aumentar impuestos a ganancias de cortos y por cambios de divisa.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

merche400 dijo:


> Aunque no tenga mucha idea...parece ser que la gente le ha dado por comprar SAN en el ultimo minuto...no?



Hola hamija, eso se llama robasta. Ahi solo juegan los grandes y hacen lo que les da la gana.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Habla bien de mi, me pillo una VTR y jugamos a las carreras, tu Luca y yo Freddy Spencer



Teniendo en cuenta la quiebra del MOPU más nos vale comprar unas XR XT y demás porque no creo que las carreteras se mantengan en muy buen estado (por lo menos no tendríamos radares)

Kevin es HL XDDD


----------



## tarrito (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues fijese usted que algunos ganamos y ademas a mi particularmente me hace mucha mas ilusion ganar cuando la bolsa baja que cuando sube



al final tendré que aclararlo ... 
a falta del bombillo de las 17:36 (1 minuto después del cierre patrio) ... 
he posteado esa "lindeza" ... puse un "angelito" pero nooo el [mode ironic on] 
así que los comentarios en contra me los he tenido que comer ::


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Ahora mismo estan pintando "lineas rectas" con muchos valores usanos, como si estuvieran en subasta... no hay volumen!! es muy raro... (y acojonante)
> 
> a ver si Pepitoria nos da su opinion...



Luca los usanos se van a pegar un buen castañazo a corto plazo y los índices europeos les van a seguir amplificando la caída.

Pienso que antes que acabe Mayo de 2010, veremos al Chulibex por guarismos del orden de 7700 - 7800 o más abajo todavía.

Tampoco nos creamos que son buenas noticias para los cortos ya que la volatilidad va a ser muy alta y los SL saltarán con elevada probabilidad.

A mi juicio, es momento de quedarse quietecito (fuera de los mercados) esperando para formar una cartera a medio plazo con posis marcadas por el elevado dividendo.

Para juguetear tenemos al Forex que se está comportando de forma muy predecible en rangos muy cortos de tiempo.

Suerte a todos and be careful my friends.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Teniendo en cuenta la quiebra del MOPU más nos vale comprar unas XR XT y demás porque no creo que las carreteras se mantengan en muy buen estado (por lo menos no tendríamos radares)
> 
> Kevin es HL XDDD




jajajjajaja, va.... Kevin ganó el mundial por que el Rayne cambio la amoto por la silla de ruedas. Frenaba bién, pero tengo otros idolos en moto, y no precisamente la moralla española que nos venden por TV.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> jajajjajaja, va.... Kevin ganó el mundial por que el Rayne cambio la amoto por la silla de ruedas. Frenaba bién, pero tengo otros idolos en moto, y no precisamente la moralla española que nos venden por TV.



Sí eso eran pilotos.... y motos con 0 electrónica... ahora es muy aburrido...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (14 May 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> al final tendré que aclararlo ...
> a falta del bombillo de las 17:36 (1 minuto después del cierre patrio) ...
> he posteado esa "lindeza" ... puse un "angelito" pero nooo el [mode ironic on]
> así que los comentarios en contra me los he tenido que comer ::



cuando el comentario sea ironico basta con que ponga este caretillo  o este :XX: y asi le entendemos todos.

Por cierto ha hecho usted muy bien el papel de bombillo sustituto  sin acritud eh


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (14 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues fijese usted que algunos ganamos y ademas a mi particularmente me hace mucha mas ilusion ganar cuando la bolsa baja que cuando sube :d
> 
> ah, y rico heredero tampoco pierde nunca, por mucho que baje la bolsa el sigue teniendo el mismo numero de acciones hoyga :d



te odio)


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Qué risa cabrones...

con lo de la quiebra del MOPU me he imaginado a pepiño sodomizado por nosotros poniéndolo a reparar baches....


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (14 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Luca los usanos se van a pegar un buen castañazo a corto plazo y los índices europeos les van a seguir amplificando la caída.
> 
> Pienso que antes que acabe Mayo de 2010, veremos al Chulibex por guarismos del orden de 7700 - 7800 o más abajo todavía.
> 
> ...




Si he entendido bien la idea es comprar cuando lleguemos a los MISTICOS 7.700 (que dice Rbotik del negro mayo de la bolsa) y cobrar unos buenos dividendos. Y en unos añitos multiplicar. 

Bien pensado.:XX:


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sí eso eran pilotos.... y motos con 0 electrónica... ahora es muy aburrido...



Bicilíndricas ..... estoy contigo, mira como acabó Dohan domando esos caballos y como están las nenazas de hoy en dia. El único que se salva es el Sr Vale, bueno el Sr. coditos promete


----------



## hijaputeca (14 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Yo de momento voy a mantener la pasta en la cuenta... vamos lo que hay para jugar xD si pasara algo grave, compro acciones americanas de las de referencia... pero como no hay nada claro me estoy quieto, que de momento lo único claro es que todo cae...
> 
> Tranquilo, que siempre hay avisos antes de cualquier cosa... y más de esa magnitud, a alguien se le escaparía algo.



Seguire su misma estrategia. Asi que por aquí nos veremos, aunque no postee.

Por cierto mañana voy a encargar mi tetracilindrica 

No se adapta muy bien al campo pero que se le va a hacer...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

hijaputeca dijo:


> Seguire su misma estrategia. Asi que por aquí nos veremos, aunque no postee.
> 
> Por cierto mañana voy a encargar mi tetracilindrica
> 
> No se adapta muy bien al campo pero que se le va a hacer...



Cuidado con los radares....


----------



## hijaputeca (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuidado con los radares....





Intentaré hacerlo en sitios preparados y limitados a la circulación.

Cuesta bastante más pero creo que la seguridad no tiene precio.


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

La verdad, cada vez me convence menos la idea de comprar grandes valores con buenos dividendos si pertenecen al IBEX, estén a 20, 10 ó 2 euros la acción. Cada vez me convencen más Bayer, Lilly, Ericsson, Nestlé, todo el índice sueco que he posteado antes... Huir como la peste de cualquier valor que cotice en euros. 

A día de hoy, si veo REP a 6 euros, pensaré que aún puede bajar a 3.


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> La verdad, cada vez me convence menos la idea de comprar grandes valores con buenos dividendos si pertenecen al IBEX, estén a 20, 10 ó 2 euros la acción. Cada vez me convencen más Bayer, Lilly, Ericsson, Nestlé, todo el índice sueco que he posteado antes... Huir como la peste de cualquier valor que cotice en euros.
> 
> A día de hoy, si veo REP a 6 euros, pensaré que aún puede bajar a 3.



Nunca la pillarás en el mínimo.

Grandes compañías y con negocios internacionales. Esa es la primera premisa.

Todavía queda mucha bajada por recorrer.

El corto plazo nos quita perspectiva, pero *estamos en pleno CRASH*.


----------



## carloszorro (14 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Nunca la pillarás en el mínimo.
> 
> Grandes compañías y con negocios internacionales. Esa es la primera premisa.
> 
> ...



El próximo lunes será diferente al pasado lunes, esta vez probablemente no habrá rebote


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Si he entendido bien la idea es comprar cuando lleguemos a los MISTICOS 7.700 (que dice Rbotik del negro mayo de la bolsa) y cobrar unos buenos dividendos. Y en unos añitos multiplicar.
> 
> Bien pensado.:XX:



Ha entendido mal hamijo.

Queda mucha bajada por recorrer, el momento de compra estará bastante más abajo.

Mientras tanto, buen trading a cortísimo plazo.


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> El próximo lunes será diferente al pasado lunes, esta vez probablemente no habrá rebote



Exacto, hay mucha gacela tontorrona pensando que todos los días son fiesta. :Baile:


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 May 2010)

Un artículo sobre el casino:

La Carta de la Bolsa


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 May 2010)

Dejad la bolsa e invertir en tuppers¡¡¡¡ Que la gente se va a llevar la comida de casa...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 May 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> TODO el mundo sabe que cuando la bolsa baja ... TODOS los invejsoreh perdemos dinero, no!?? o



¿Dónde están los inversores?

Vulgares especuladores y sin mucho peso...


----------



## carloszorro (14 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ¿Dónde están los inversores?
> 
> Vulgares especuladores y sin mucho peso...



Vulgar es el señor que ha provocado que nuestra bolsa sea la mas miserable del planeta, progresistas mentirosos son los que provocan pobreza y miseria 

ZP dimite por favor, te lo suplico


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Vulgar es el señor que ha provocado que nuestra bolsa sea la mas miserable del planeta, progresistas mentirosos son los que provocan pobreza y miseria
> 
> ZP dimite por favor, te lo suplico



Te prometo que no soy ZP 

Es un mal gestor. Hacer un política fiscal expansiva y ahora el tijeretazo demuestra no tener las ideas muy claras. El barco va a la deriva. Ves en algunas cosas, pocas todo hay que decir, estamos de acuerdo. Viva Hayek manque pierda (o era er beti, en fin no me acuerdo...)

A seguir jugando en el casino, perdón espec... perdon digo.... invirtiendo.
Es que no me salía la palabra.


----------



## rbotic statistics (14 May 2010)

Buenas tardes a todos... si quereis pasar un rato divertido... echadle un ojo al hilo del

*Negro Mayo de 2010*
ATENCIÓN: el lunes comienza el negro mayo de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

En el encontrareis lo que era una clave para hoy, y puede serlo para el comienzo de la próxima semana



> Bueno, ya que me pides opinión... te diré lo que veo/espero... que a tanto detalle es imposible de acertar.... pero tu lo has querido:
> 
> (1) Bajada a las cercanías del místico y doblemente traidor 9.200
> (2) Rebote hasta como máximo el 9.800
> (3) Proseguimos la senda hacia el místico 7.700



Se que algunos por aquí seguís el camino al místico 7.700... llegados a ese punto nos tendremos que enfrontar a la madre de todos los dilemas... pero tiempo al tiempo, de momento el místico 9.200 ha actuado y para el lunes, haga lo que haga USA, se espera rebote...

S2s


----------



## ghkghk (14 May 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos... si quereis pasar un rato divertido... echadle un ojo al hilo del
> 
> *Negro Mayo de 2010*
> ATENCIÓN: el lunes comienza el negro mayo de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> ...




Si yo estuviese largo, te aseguro que en el 9.600 suelto lastre.


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Buenas tardes a todos... si quereis pasar un rato divertido... echadle un ojo al hilo del
> 
> *Negro Mayo de 2010*
> ATENCIÓN: el lunes comienza el negro mayo de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> ...



Hamijo, los 5000 es muy probable que los visitemos ....


----------



## Wataru_ (14 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, los 5000 es muy probable que los visitemos ....



Da gusto encontrarse con gente tan positiva :fiufiu:. El mínimo de Marzo fue un mínimo que no creo que veamos en un futuro cercano y si ocurre no me comeré un owned porque al igual que tú, con ese número tan bonito estoy especulando.

Los 6500 fueron casi la desaparición del sistema, porque nadie sabía como de gordo era el problema. Ahora ocurra lo que ocurra, ya sabemos lo que hay.

 Bueno ya veremos. A mi desde luego no me pillará largo si ocurre.
Un saludo


----------



## rbotic statistics (14 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Si yo estuviese largo, te aseguro que en el 9.600 suelto lastre.



Desde luego que no es momento de quedarse mucho tiempo dentro del mercado...

S2s


----------



## Pepinho (14 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Exacto, hay mucha gacela tontorrona pensando que todos los días son fiesta. :Baile:



Harán lo que a SAN, BBVA y TLF se le pase por los cojones. Abren el grifo, subidon; cierran el grifo, bajón.


----------



## rbotic statistics (14 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijo, los 5000 es muy probable que los visitemos ....



Esa decisión habrá que tomarla cuando lleguemos al místico 7700... antes no toca... y a día de hoy yo no veo claro lo que puede suceder después del 7700...

La recuperación será en W... pero hay algo muy importante que decidir... 

S2s


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA :

José Blanco explicará los recortes en 'La Noria' · ELPAÍS.com

El milenarismo ha llegado, saquen los dineros de los bancos/cajas compren latunes.

EDIT: Para no suicidarse miren despues este hilo gaceril:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ccion-que-tengo-en-espanya-7.html#post2789054


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2010)

Hannibal Lecter dijo:


> Pongo mi picha en el fuego a que las compras de ultima hora han sido cierre de cortos,mas que nada por la experiencia del anterior finde.
> Yo el Lunes veo ruina.



No pongas los 30 cm al fuego, no sea que te tengas que cambiar el nick a "Hannibalita".


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No pongas los 30 cm al fuego, no sea que te tengas que cambiar el nick a "Hannibalita".




Noooo que despues tendré competencia, otro macho ibérico con nombre de femina :XX:


----------



## carloszorro (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA :
> 
> José Blanco explicará los recortes en 'La Noria' · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> ...



Esto 

es 

u n a 

v e r g u e n z a


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Esto
> 
> es
> 
> ...




Nos merecemos el padre de todos los guanos. Vaya un país de garrulos/analfabetos, la pregunta del millón: Pepiño sacará tajada por ir a la noria? ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Noooo que despues tendré competencia, otro macho ibérico con nombre de femina :XX:



Me parece que aquí gustan los ladyboys, porque yo soy chica y no me echan los tejos, y tú te pones morao, wapisimo.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA :
> 
> José Blanco explicará los recortes en 'La Noria' · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> ...



¿Le entrevistará Belén Esteban? ::::


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me parece que aquí gustan los ladyboys, porque yo soy chica y no me echan los tejos, y tú te pones morao, wapisimo.




Creo que tu problema es la foto de la diosa vikina que tienes puesta por avatar, impresiona demasiado y ven el objetivo como inalcanzable por eso tiran a por los piguinitos 

EDIT: No es la tercera, ni cuarta vez que mi mujer me dice: Oye quien esa chica del foro? :XX:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Hostia eso es en serioooooo!!!! no me jodais!!!

Menos mal que tengo preparados los paquetitos al vacío.... el lunes me voy de aquí en el último vuelo mientras la "gente/borregos" ven la noria...

Se han alineado los planetas sin duda.


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Le entrevistará Belén Esteban? ::::




Creo se entrevistará solo, con el leñazo que se han pegado hoy las mamachischos no queda ni en cámara :XX:


----------



## Mulder (14 May 2010)

Uno de los comentarios dice 'unas medidas de un gobierno de mierda explicadas en un programa basura' muy adecuado


----------



## un marronazo (14 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Esto
> 
> es
> 
> ...



pero eso será de coña no? :


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Joder lo acabo de coprobar y es cierto!!!

Mañana iré corto a mercado hipotecando hasta a mi abuela... menuda "confianza" que vamos a dar al extranjero.. por favor enviadlo por email a los periódicos internacionales y que esto tenga saña... increíble, el señor ministro casi licenciado con grandes dotes de hablar en público explicando "concetos" en la noria...

Estamos peor que en sudamérica, esto es venezuela v2...


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2010)

Buenas chavales...

he estado de vacaciones forzadas y llego ahora, no me ha dado tiempo a mirar nada... ¿cómo ha ido la bolsa hoy...? ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me parece que aquí gustan los ladyboys, porque yo soy chica y no me echan los tejos, y tú te pones morao, wapisimo.



Eres una mujer casada y te respetamos....


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenas chavales...
> 
> he estado de vacaciones forzadas y llego ahora, no me ha dado tiempo a mirar nada... ¿cómo ha ido la bolsa hoy...? ienso:
> 
> ...



Lee lo de la noria que as a flipar y por favor, prepara un certificado con la cara de pepiño en plan "ciberpepiño noria certified o algo así,,,


----------



## tarrito (14 May 2010)

por favoorrr!!!
no desvíen la atención!
Aquí lo que realmente importa es que la Liga de furnbol se termina este fin de semana ... y la cosa no está nada clara!
demos preferencia a lo que es de verdad importante!


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenas chavales...
> 
> he estado de vacaciones forzadas y llego ahora, no me ha dado tiempo a mirar nada... ¿cómo ha ido la bolsa hoy...? ienso:
> 
> ...



Eso te pasa por meterte con los funcis, capullo. 
(Aunque eres un poco capullo, se te ha echado de menos y tal)

Bueno, se acabó el chupapollismo.
*PONTE A CERTIFICAR YA, VAGO.*


----------



## aksarben (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA, EXTRA :
> 
> José Blanco explicará los recortes en 'La Noria' · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Eso te pasa por meterte con los funcis, capullo.
> (Aunque eres un poco capullo, se te ha echado de menos y tal)
> 
> Bueno, se acabó el chupapollismo.
> *PONTE A CERTIFICAR YA, VAGO.*




joder... la hostia... :8:... no se por donde empezar... jajaja :XX:



Saludos


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (14 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Buenas chavales...
> 
> he estado de vacaciones forzadas y llego ahora, no me ha dado tiempo a mirar nada... ¿cómo ha ido la bolsa hoy...? ienso:
> 
> ...



ha subido...


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2010)

Os voy a contar una pequeña anécdota (tengo muchas pero esta es la más reciente).

Un sudamericano quiere acogerse al plan de retorno voluntario (ese en el que les pagan todo el paro de golpe para que se vayan a su país y tal), así que viene a informarse. 
"su tarjeta de residencia por favor"
abre la cartera... y saca... UN DNI ESPAÑOL
"pero oiga, usted no puede pedir el retorno voluntario, si usted es español"
"ya... me dieron la nacionalidad hace dos años. pero yo soy colombiano"
"pero usted es español, ya no es residente, y el plan es solo para extranjeros"
"bueno, vale. Esto... ¿cómo puedo hacer para renunciar a la nacionalidad española?"


Que país...


----------



## tonuel (14 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Os voy a contar una pequeña anécdota (tengo muchas pero esta es la más reciente).
> 
> Un sudamericano quiere acogerse al plan de retorno voluntario (ese en el que les pagan todo el paro de golpe para que se vayan a su país y tal), así que viene a informarse.
> "su tarjeta de residencia por favor"
> ...




jajajajajajaja... :XX:


----------



## debianita (14 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Os voy a contar una pequeña anécdota (tengo muchas pero esta es la más reciente).
> 
> Un sudamericano quiere acogerse al plan de retorno voluntario (ese en el que les pagan todo el paro de golpe para que se vayan a su país y tal), así que viene a informarse.
> "su tarjeta de residencia por favor"
> ...



:XX: 

Fleto zodiaks a marruecos, 1 krugerrand el billete, hoygan que se acaban!!! 8:


----------



## Interesado (14 May 2010)

En fin, veremos que pasa el lunes con los 9200. Parece que los usanos están cogiendo carrerilla al final de la sesión.

Servidor tenía la esperanza de ver un doble suelo en condiciones, pero estaba claro que no nos lo iban a poner tan fácil.

Mejor. Cada vez que rebota es una nueva oportunidad de abrir cortos.



Wataru_ dijo:


> Da gusto encontrarse con gente tan positiva :fiufiu:. El mínimo de Marzo fue un mínimo que no creo que veamos en un futuro cercano y si ocurre no me comeré un owned porque al igual que tú, con ese número tan bonito estoy especulando.
> 
> Los 6500 fueron casi la desaparición del sistema, porque nadie sabía como de gordo era el problema. Ahora ocurra lo que ocurra, *ya sabemos lo que hay*.
> 
> ...



¿Seguro?

No subestimemos la imaginación de los que trazan las lineas en nuestros gráficos.


----------



## carloszorro (14 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Os voy a contar una pequeña anécdota (tengo muchas pero esta es la más reciente).
> 
> Un sudamericano quiere acogerse al plan de retorno voluntario (ese en el que les pagan todo el paro de golpe para que se vayan a su país y tal), así que viene a informarse.
> "su tarjeta de residencia por favor"
> ...



Si esto es verdad la cosa está grave grave :XX::XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> Si esto es verdad la cosa está grave grave :XX::XX:



Es rigurosamente cierto, vivido en mis carnes.


----------



## carloszorro (14 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es rigurosamente cierto, vivido en mis carnes.



Vaya jornada!!!

Entre la caida de la bolsa, la noria y el colombiano...:ouch::ouch:::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

jajaja grande lo del colombiano...

Es normal, allí 1€ cunde (o cundía) como aquí 50 más o menos en la vida diaria.. aunque los terrenos y casas son relativamente caros.. y los coches carísimos... y son muy amantes de su patria y casi todos quieren regresar...

Si la cosas se pone mal de verdad aquí puede ser uno de los sitios a los que me pire...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (14 May 2010)

Lo de la noria es EL EPISODIO MÁS VERGONZOSO DE LA DEMOCRACIA ESPAÑOLA


----------



## Perchas (14 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Nos merecemos el padre de todos los guanos. Vaya un país de garrulos/analfabetos, la pregunta del millón: Pepiño sacará tajada por ir a la noria? ienso:



Claro que sacará tajada y mucha, de gilipollas no tiene un pelo y sabe donde no le tumbarán.


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Da gusto encontrarse con gente tan positiva :fiufiu:. El mínimo de Marzo fue un mínimo que no creo que veamos en un futuro cercano y si ocurre no me comeré un owned porque al igual que tú, con ese número tan bonito estoy especulando.
> 
> Los 6500 fueron casi la desaparición del sistema, porque nadie sabía como de gordo era el problema. Ahora ocurra lo que ocurra, ya sabemos lo que hay.
> 
> ...



Hamijo, los 6500 fueron muy aparatosos por la intensidad de la caída.

Ahora ya sabemos que nos enfrentamos a unos años de miseria y zozobra. Hay tiempo de sobra para montar una tendencia bajista con pendiente negativa no excesivamente acelerada ..... y el transcurrir de los meses hará su trabajo.

En ese escenario, no se quejará ni dios. Con vaselina y poco a poco, dicen que entra mejor


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Esa decisión habrá que tomarla cuando lleguemos al místico 7700... antes no toca... y a día de hoy yo no veo claro lo que puede suceder después del 7700...
> 
> La recuperación será en W... pero hay algo muy importante que decidir...
> 
> S2s



Paciencia y al tiempo.


----------



## bertok (14 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Hostia eso es en serioooooo!!!! no me jodais!!!
> 
> Menos mal que tengo preparados los paquetitos al vacío.... el lunes me voy de aquí en el último vuelo mientras la "gente/borregos" ven la noria...
> 
> Se han alineado los planetas sin duda.



Luca, deja los planetas ....

Es la puta mierda de país en el que vivimos. No hay más.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (15 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me parece que aquí gustan los ladyboys, porque yo soy chica y no me echan los tejos, y tú te pones morao, wapisimo.



Hoyga que yo se los he tirado pensando que era usted la de la foto del avatar y se me hecho el foro encima  , los machos protectores de la manada no le quitan ojo 

Pepiño en la Noria ??? que pais mas jrande tenemos coño , da gusto de verlos Hoygan , si lo pensais bien lo logico es que los politicos compartan ese tipo de programas con la Belen Esteban y demas fauna televisiva, mas o menos estan al mismo nivel intelectual y sus votantes tambien ::


----------



## Condor (15 May 2010)

Para el que está pensando en irse a Colombia: una sociedad con 30000 desaparecidos a manos del gobierno de Uribe no es de lo mas apetecible para emigrar, digo yo.

http://www.elciudadano.cl/2010/05/14/colombia-registra-mas-de-38-000-personas-desaparecidas-en-tres-anos/

En todo caso te veo allí igual que al español nacionalizado aquí, con ganas de volver en lo que veas como se bate el cobre en Colombia.

Algo así como Martín Sheen en Apocalipsis Now: "Cuando estoy en Vietnam quiero irme a mi casa y cuando estoy en mi casa quiero irme a Vietnam".


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga que yo se los he tirado pensando que era usted la de la foto del avatar y se me hecho el foro encima  , los machos protectores de la manada no le quitan ojo
> 
> Pepiño en la Noria ??? que pais mas jrande tenemos coño , da gusto de verlos Hoygan , si lo pensais bien lo logico es que los politicos compartan ese tipo de programas con la Belen Esteban y demas fauna televisiva, mas o menos estan al mismo nivel intelectual y sus votantes tambien ::



zulomannnnnnnn, no me parece bien insultar gratuitamente, lo digo porque en este pais por desgracia solo hay dos partidos (tres si no votas, es mi caso), pero insultar metiendote con la inteligencia soklo por no haber votado tu opción...... no estoy del todo deacuerdo. El Gobierno es un capullo, los ministros, presidente y demas séquito son unos incompetentes, pero si tienes un poco de confianza en una democracia (yo ya la perdí), deberías respetar o por lo menos no menospreciar que haya gente que quiera votar a otra opción que no sea la tuya, aunque por desgracia solo hay una.

Tambien deciros a todos que me sorprende mucho vuestros arrebatos de ira contra este pais que llaman España (no soy nacionalista, ni creo en las autonomias, ni siquiera en las froteras, yo soy de donde me hacen sentir bien y en donde me siento agusto) al fin y al cabo todos vivimos aqui (o la gran mayoría) y sinceramente no creo que muchos de vosotros prefirierais vivir en otro pais, y por último debemos estar felices ya que si la bolsa baja y nos hemos puesto cortos, estamos sacando beneficios, por lo tanto cuanto mas la caguen los politicos mejor para nuestros intereses, y que conste que soy el capullo que va largo en San (de nuevo)......

Lo siento por la parrafada y no quiero entrar en discusión política, esto es para hablar de bolsa, economía y ahora de tirarle los tejos a Pecata


----------



## Mulder (15 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Creo que fue a Cárpatos a quien le leí hace poco:

"Si hicieran una bolsa donde cotizaran políticos sería el reino de los cortos"


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Creo que fue a Cárpatos a quien le leí hace poco:
> 
> "Si hicieran una bolsa donde cotizaran políticos sería el reino de los cortos"



jejejejeejjeje, quedaría mejor la frase: "Si hicieran una bolsa donde cotizaran políticos sería el reino de los "cortos"".


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No pongas los 30 cm al fuego, no sea que te tengas que cambiar el nick a "Hannibalita".



Ya te digo,me he quedado corto el finde con 2 minis del esepe,a la apertura del ibex le voy a meter un corto gordo en el maximo de 9a 9,15 que sera cuando compren las gacelas... el Lunes -8%


----------



## Hannibal Lecter (15 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zulomannnnnnnn, no me parece bien insultar gratuitamente, lo digo porque en este pais por desgracia solo hay dos partidos (tres si no votas, es mi caso), pero insultar metiendote con la inteligencia soklo por no haber votado tu opción...... no estoy del todo deacuerdo. El Gobierno es un capullo, los ministros, presidente y demas séquito son unos incompetentes, pero si tienes un poco de confianza en una democracia (yo ya la perdí), deberías respetar o por lo menos no menospreciar que haya gente que quiera votar a otra opción que no sea la tuya, aunque por desgracia solo hay una.
> 
> Tambien deciros a todos que me sorprende mucho vuestros arrebatos de ira contra este pais que llaman España (no soy nacionalista, ni creo en las autonomias, ni siquiera en las froteras, yo soy de donde me hacen sentir bien y en donde me siento agusto) al fin y al cabo todos vivimos aqui (o la gran mayoría) y sinceramente no creo que muchos de vosotros prefirierais vivir en otro pais, y por último debemos estar felices ya que si la bolsa baja y nos hemos puesto cortos, estamos sacando beneficios, por lo tanto cuanto mas la caguen los politicos mejor para nuestros intereses, y que conste que soy el capullo que va largo en San (de nuevo)......
> 
> Lo siento por la parrafada y no quiero entrar en discusión política, esto es para hablar de bolsa, economía y ahora de tirarle los tejos a Pecata



Un sociata!!!! A por el chavales !!! :XX::XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 May 2010)

Te confundes, jejejejejeejeje y mucho, lo que pasa es que no me gusta que la gente insulte a otros solo por no pensar igual, y me jode que en este pais o eres de un lado o eres de otro, o votas a uno y en contra de otro o viceversa.

Mis ideas politicas son muy radicales, y tomo, a mi modo de ver,(todo es discutible) las buenas ideas tanto de un lado como de otro. Me jode que Mulder llame con desprecio "progres" a un tipo de ideas, que quizá el no comparta, y tambien me jode que otros llamen con desprecio "fachas" o "fascistas" a aquellos que creen en el "libre mercado" o capitalismo.

Pero lo único que quiero dejar claro es que no me gusta que se insulte genericamente a todos por no ser como uno es. Si me consideras sociata por pensar así, entonces desde mi punto de vista estas halagando a todos los sociatas....

Y paso de seguir entrando al trapo, que ya tengo mucho con las cagadas que estoy haciendo en bolsa...........

Edito: y que conste que comparto muchos razonamientos de Mulder, los cuales ha explicado muy detalladamente.


----------



## Taxidermista (15 May 2010)

Alguien conoce algún broker decente de forex que garantice los depósitos de los clientes aparte de Alpari UK?


----------



## Creditopropulsado (15 May 2010)




----------



## besto (15 May 2010)

*ETFs inversos sobre CAC40*

2 dudas:

1) Si tengo una cuenta en R4 españa y compro un ETF inverso sobre el CAC40, si hubiera un corralito o salidad del euro, está libre de riesgo la pasta? El ETF es de una gestora extranjera. 

2) Si tienes un ETF inverso y prohiben la operativa de cortos sobre ese mercado qué pasaría? Entiendo que un ETF es una especie de acción donde alguien se encarga de dar liquidez. Para ello necesita ser capaz de ponerse largo y corto en la justa medida para replicar el índice en cuestión que replica el ETF. Si prohiben la operativa de cortos, el gestor no podría hacer eso y ¿no? Quebraría y perderías toda la pasta???

GRACIAS


----------



## pollastre (15 May 2010)

Pero esto que esssshhh... desaparezco 36 horas, y ya estáis tirandole los tejos a pecata... vamos, "poniéndoos largos" con ella ::::::

Si es que cuando la bolsa baja, claramente todo lo demás sube 

desalmaos... traidores... otomanos... comunistas !!


----------



## Wataru_ (15 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Pero esto que esssshhh... desaparezco 36 horas, y ya estáis tirandole los tejos a pecata... vamos, "poniéndoos largos" con ella ::::::
> 
> Si es que cuando la bolsa baja, claramente todo lo demás sube
> 
> desalmaos... traidores... otomanos... comunistas !!



Jajaja, lo que son las cosas... xD nos interesaba más Debianita y encima se pican con nosotros... jajaja.

Lángaro, personalmente no odio a España, digo con orgullo que soy español, pero hay que reconocer que no solo se están aprovechando de nuestro presente sino de nuestro futuro ¿de verdad crees que tenemos posibilidades de cobrar algo que no sea una miseria el día que nos toque jubilarnos? Bueno, cuando nos dejen...

Es un sistema tan cerrado que todo lo que hagas te va acabar costando más... 

Este país parece un geriátrico y dentro de unos años ya será un infierno de dodotís extragrandes. Solo hay que salir un poco al extranjero para darse cuenta que algo falla... no me apetece estar aquí para verlo, me quedan unos años antes de poder irme...

Un saludo


----------



## gabacho (15 May 2010)

besto dijo:


> 2 dudas:
> 
> 1) Si tengo una cuenta en R4 españa y compro un ETF inverso sobre el CAC40, si hubiera un corralito o salidad del euro, está libre de riesgo la pasta? El ETF es de una gestora extranjera.
> 
> ...



Buena cuestión... yo también estoy considerando el BX4 para ponerme corto en gabacholandia, y también me mosquea la "garantía" del subyacente y/o del emisor, como con los CFDs.

Por lo que veo, el BX4 sobrevivió al crack del 2008-2009 y con buenos resultados. No sé si será arriesgado para el megaguano del 2010-2011...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zulomannnnnnnn, no me parece bien insultar gratuitamente, lo digo porque en este pais por desgracia solo hay dos partidos (tres si no votas, es mi caso), pero insultar metiendote con la inteligencia soklo por no haber votado tu opción...... no estoy del todo deacuerdo. El Gobierno es un capullo, los ministros, presidente y demas séquito son unos incompetentes, pero si tienes un poco de confianza en una democracia (yo ya la perdí), deberías respetar o por lo menos no menospreciar que haya gente que quiera votar a otra opción que no sea la tuya, aunque por desgracia solo hay una.
> 
> Tambien deciros a todos que me sorprende mucho vuestros arrebatos de ira contra este pais que llaman España (no soy nacionalista, ni creo en las autonomias, ni siquiera en las froteras, yo soy de donde me hacen sentir bien y en donde me siento agusto) al fin y al cabo todos vivimos aqui (o la gran mayoría) y sinceramente no creo que muchos de vosotros prefirierais vivir en otro pais, y por último debemos estar felices ya que si la bolsa baja y nos hemos puesto cortos, estamos sacando beneficios, por lo tanto cuanto mas la caguen los politicos mejor para nuestros intereses, y que conste que soy el capullo que va largo en San (de nuevo)......
> 
> Lo siento por la parrafada y no quiero entrar en discusión política, esto es para hablar de bolsa, economía y ahora de tirarle los tejos a Pecata



Creo que se confunde joven cuando habla de " Mi " opcion, sepa usted que mi opcion seria la ejecucion publica por lapidacion o guillotina de TODOS los politicos actuiales españoles, sin excepciones, evidentemente acompañados por los sindicatos.

No insulto cuando digo que son tontos los que votaron al psoe en las ultimas elecciones, cualquiera que tenga medio dedo de frente deberia saber que mentia como un bellaco sobre la situacion economica española. Realmente hay que ser tonto para creerle, no es un insulto, es un hecho.

Tampoco creo en la democracia, al menos en lo que en España se llama democracia que consiste basicamente en convencer/engañar al mayor numero posible de gente con propaganda. Lo logico de este sistema es que los mas ignorantes ganen por goleada pues son legion, mientras que la gente con capacidad analitica es muy poca. Normalmente nunca voto, me jode enormemente esa frasecita que dicen cuando hacen algo que te jode " tenemos la legitimacion de las urnas" que normalmente se utiliza para justificar los mas variados disparates. Realmente solo he votado 2 veces en mi vida ( y tengo 45 tacos ) y con el unico objetivo de ECHAR al que esta, nunca para meter a otro, un voto de castigo cuando se pegan pasadas tipo ZParo.



Wataru_ dijo:


> Jajaja, lo que son las cosas... xD nos interesaba más Debianita y encima se pican con nosotros... jajaja.
> 
> Lángaro, personalmente no odio a España, digo con orgullo que soy español, pero hay que reconocer que no solo se están aprovechando de nuestro presente sino de nuestro futuro ¿de verdad crees que tenemos posibilidades de cobrar algo que no sea una miseria el día que nos toque jubilarnos? Bueno, cuando nos dejen...
> 
> ...



Si de verdad piensas vivir de tu futura pension vete visitando caritas asiduamente asi no sufriras tanto cuando te jubiles, ya le vas pillado el gustillo a la sopa que te preparan.

Yo no se vosotros, pero desde hace unos años voy pensando en tener unos ingresos derivados de mis inversiones inmobiliarias, si ya se que os parecera una locura, pero mi objetivo es acumular un par de apartamentillos que tenga pagados cuando me jubile y tener los alquileres para asegurarme unos ingresos minimamente estables, si ademas puedo sumar la miseria de pension que me pagaran y teniendo en cuenta que tengo mi casa pagada y a esa edad espero que mis hijos se hayan independizado  podre vivir con un minimo de dignidad.


----------



## pollastre (16 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Creo que se confunde joven ....
> 
> [...]
> No insulto cuando digo que son tontos los que votaron al psoe en las ultimas elecciones, cualquiera que tenga medio dedo de frente deberia saber que mentia como un bellaco sobre la situacion economica española. Realmente hay que ser tonto para creerle, no es un insulto, es un hecho.
> ...




Jrande, zuloman...... jrande.
Y nuestro chuletón en los madriles, para ambos dos?

Ya sabes, antes de que empecemos a pasar hambre y a calar bayonetas.
Just in case...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Jrande, zuloman...... jrande.
> Y nuestro chuletón en los madriles, para ambos dos?
> 
> Ya sabes, antes de que empecemos a pasar hambre y a calar bayonetas.
> Just in case...



Pollastre veo un poco dificil compartir mesa estando tu en Sevilla y yo en Madrid  ¿ sueles venir por aqui de vez en cuando? pues cuando vengas dimelo coño y esta hecho ::

¿ vendras a la reunion de Junio ? si es asi, ahi tenemos la ocasion clara.

PD: pasate por el club, acabo de escribir una anecdota que me paso hoy


----------



## Condor (16 May 2010)

Ahora que ya se lo llevó todo la riada es que se quiere un pantocrátor financiero (tesoro único) en Europa? y para qué? Debe quedar algo de dinero por ahí...

Mañana como que veremos esos ochomiles.... no olviden que son 14.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Ahora que ya se lo llevó todo la riada es que se quiere un pantocrátor financiero en europa? (tesoro único) y para que? debe quedar algo de dinero por ahí?
> 
> *Mañana como que veremos esos ochomiles.... no olviden que son 14.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Es muy probable que si, aunque en un dia y ademas lunes no es facil acertar. Lo que es casi seguro es que los vemos a lo largo de la semana, y no unos ochomiles cualesquiera, mas bien 8100 o 8200............................ arriesgando un poco no me sorprenderia ver los 7700, si ZParo, Pepiño, Salgado u otro iluminado abre la boca es completamente seguro


----------



## Interesado (16 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Es muy probable que si, aunque en un dia y ademas lunes no es facil acertar. Lo que es casi seguro es que los vemos a lo largo de la semana, y no unos ochomiles cualesquiera, mas bien 8100 o 8200............................ arriesgando un poco no me sorprenderia ver los 7700, si ZParo, Pepiño, Salgado u otro iluminado abre la boca es completamente seguro



Ejem, Ejem...







Si no cita fuentes, después los owneds se los come usted solito...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (16 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Ejem, Ejem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya veo que sospecha usted que esa opinion es copiada  , pues repase usted la fuente de la que sospecha que he copiado y no vera usted esos 7700 


Lo de comerme un owned no es una de mis mayores preocupaciones teniendo en cuenta que soporto con bastante asiduidad owneds en forma de minusvalias, mucho mas dolorosos que los virtuales del foro :

Evidentemente tengo casi tantas probabilidades de acertar como de fallar, bueno casi mas de fallar si tomamos las estadisticas pasadas como referencia ::

En realidad mis afirmaciones no estan basadas en ningun analisis de bolsa sino en la logica, con la que esta cayendo en los mercados y estando el ibex en 9300 no parece un disparate que baje mas de 300 puntos en una semana y que veamos minimos bastante mas abajo.

Lo del los 7700 esta condicionado a que ZParo abra la boca, en cuyo caso la perdida de los ochomiles es una apuesta segura....................... salvo que abriera la boca para dimitir y convocar elecciones generales en cuyo caso los 12000 podrian verse sin mayores dificultades, aunque si tuviera que apostar por esta posibilidad ( de que Zparo dimite o convoca elecciones ) casi veo mas posibilidades de acertar el gordo de la primitiva con bote tras encontrame el boleto tirado en la calle


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (16 May 2010)

Análisis riguroso de la actividad bursatil


----------



## corralita (16 May 2010)

Para lo que trabajáis con Renta4, ¿cobran comisión por pagos de dividendos? ¿Y en la comisiónd e custodia cobran por cada valor o es independiente los que tengas? Es que no encuentro esa información en su web

Es que de momento sólo he encontrado ING que no cobre por pagos de dividendos ni custodia, pero en cambio es caro comprar/vender. Con oficinadirecta no te cobran comisión de compra/venta pero pagas bastante en custodia y pagos de dividendos, ¿qué hay que sea interesante para tener acciones a largo plazo?


Aparte, ¿hay broker que no sean españoles? Sólo he encontrado BNP paribás, ya que SelfTrader ahora es español.

Gracias


----------



## Lomendil (16 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Análisis riguroso de la actividad bursatil



Me encanta

:Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## tonuel (16 May 2010)

Ibex 35 al cierre, -6,64%
9314 puntos





Soy un maestro del paint... joder... jajaja :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (16 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35 al cierre, -6,64%
> 9314 puntos
> 
> 
> ...



Welcome back!


----------



## krako (16 May 2010)

Aún a riesgo de ganarme un owned, maniana va a haber ostia de las grandes....

por cierto, el euro a esta hora sigue cayendo: 

1,2361 $/€ -1,05% -0,0131 23:00:20


----------



## xavigomis (16 May 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Para lo que trabajáis con Renta4, ¿cobran comisión por pagos de dividendos? ¿Y en la comisiónd e custodia cobran por cada valor o es independiente los que tengas? Es que no encuentro esa información en su web
> 
> Es que de momento sólo he encontrado ING que no cobre por pagos de dividendos ni custodia, pero en cambio es caro comprar/vender. Con oficinadirecta no te cobran comisión de compra/venta pero pagas bastante en custodia y pagos de dividendos, ¿qué hay que sea interesante para tener acciones a largo plazo?
> 
> ...





Ahorro.com no te cobrará durante 2010, además las comisiones en compras son competitivas, almenos las primeras.


----------



## Bulldozerbass (17 May 2010)

Bueno, vamos a ir subiendo el hilo que las bolsas asiáticas se están *p*iñand*o* a base de bien. El dó*l*ar ya *e*stá en 1,22.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

Pollastre soportes y resistencias para hoy please ::

Langaro, supongo que hoy no te hace falta que te diga como viene la preapertura ¿no? ::


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2010)

Buenos días...

El €/$ ha perdido el 1.2349, fibo38,2% de la subida (nada más y nada menos) desde 1985-2008. Esto nos mandaría (como dice Starkiller) al fibo50% 1.121

Saludos...

PD: El Ibex en preapertura se deja cerca de 200 puntos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2010)

a la baja????????????? pero la cuestión es si cerrará el gap o seguirá bajando??????????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a la baja????????????? pero la cuestión es si cerrará el gap o seguirá bajando??????????



cerrara el gap tengo entendido ( segun los expertos del foro ) pero ojo con esta semanita que nunca se sabe cuando ZParo puede abrir la boca


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

Pollastre esos soportes y resistencias xd, como te haces de rogar ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2010)

Cada vez estoy mas hasta lo eggs. Yo creo que soy mas fiable que HL (lo siento) en el sentido de que voy siempre a contracorriente.
A partir de ahora voy a poner lo que hago para que hagais lo contrario.
El viernes me puse corto con un ETF y me sali porque estaba palmando, justo cuando empezaba a recuperar. Vendi San cuando estaba en minimos y volví a comprar porque parecia que recuperaba, mas o menos cuando estab en maximos.

Ahora he dado orden de venta de San para salirme......... seguro que abre con gap a la baja y cuando venda sube para cerrarlo.....


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrara el gap tengo entendido ( segun los expertos del foro ) pero ojo con esta semanita que nunca se sabe cuando ZParo puede abrir la boca



El viernes no cerró el gap. Cierre del jueves 9977,5, máximo del viernes 9896,8...

Saludos...


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2010)

Fuera del San en 8.24..... ahora empezara a subir


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2010)

mmm... Zuloman, hoy he vuelto un poco tarde del cafelittto, de ahí que no haya podido satisfacer tus ansias de Rs y Ss...

de todas formas, hoy tengo poca cosa para tí.

Tenemos (teníamos) soporte gordo en 9,283 que prácticamente acabamos de perforar. Si la perforación dura lo suficiente, pasaría a convertirse en R. Claro que con el comportamiento tan "predecible" que tenemos en los mercados estos últimos días, lo más seguro es que se la pasen por el forro de los huevos.

Soporte horizontal moderado en 8,928
Soporte oblícuo de poca importancia en 8,879, -25º.

Las resistencias ni me molesto en ponertelas, total, para qué, si en esta semana no vamos a subir un carajo 

en fin, eso y nada es lo mismo. Absolutamente inútil en los tiempos que vivimos, me temo...


edito: antes lo digo y antes subimos 100 puntazos... viva el churribex.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Cada vez estoy mas hasta lo eggs. Yo creo que soy mas fiable que HL (lo siento) en el sentido de que voy siempre a contracorriente.
> A partir de ahora voy a poner lo que hago para que hagais lo contrario.
> El viernes me puse corto con un ETF y me sali porque estaba palmando, justo cuando empezaba a recuperar. Vendi San cuando estaba en minimos y volví a comprar porque parecia que recuperaba, mas o menos cuando estab en maximos.
> 
> *Ahora he dado orden de venta de San para salirme......... seguro que abre con gap a la baja y cuando venda sube para cerrarlo....*.





LÁNGARO dijo:


> *Fuera del San en 8.24..... ahora empezará a subir*







Saludos :Aplauso:


----------



## Sir Nigga (17 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Las resistencias ni me molesto en ponertelas, total, para qué, si en esta semana no vamos a subir un carajo



pero hoyga dicen los ejpertos que esto tie que revotar antes de caer mas


----------



## Catacrack (17 May 2010)

Mañana se prevee un LUNES NEGRO en la bolsa española. Dispositivo policial montado. FOROCOCHES


----------



## Taxidermista (17 May 2010)

Apenas hay volatilidad en el Ibex...


----------



## Sir Nigga (17 May 2010)

no va el enlace, pagaría por leer a esos ejpertos en heconomida y espoilers maldita sea


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

A los buenos días!

Me parece a mi que todos estos movimientos son totalmente controlados, ya no es como cuando el 'fat finger' todo lo que se está haciendo ahora es inducido por los leoncios.

edito: cuidado con el gap del lunes pasado en el Stoxx que aun no está cerrado y les veo intención de comerselo en esta jornada.


----------



## Sir Nigga (17 May 2010)

pues se están poniendo moraos, en el Ibex hay valores que pasan de -2 a +2 y viceversa como quien no quiere la cosa


----------



## Wataru_ (17 May 2010)

Buenos días ^__^

1.225 el euro O__O!! Me parece a mi que este año las vacaciones van a ser en la sierra... jaja

Zulo, sobre las pensiones del otro día, creo que no me entendiste bien... Doy por hecho, que cobraremos una miseria... u al menos, ya tengo esa premisa en mente.

Un saludo


----------



## Sir Nigga (17 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Doy por hecho, que cobraremos una miseria...



¿dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Buenos días ^__^
> 
> 1.225 el euro O__O!! Me parece a mi que este año las vacaciones van a ser en la sierra... jaja




Wataru! ^_^

Y dando gracias que sean en la sierra... servidor de Ustec ya tiene claro y decidido que se va a pasar el verano en su casita, trabajando en un proyecto que tengo a medio terminar.

Si es que los autónomos somos los parias de la tierra ::


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

Pues nada chavales, ya me iré yo de vacaciones por vosotros...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pues nada chavales, ya me iré yo de vacaciones por vosotros...



Pfff ayer estuve dando un paseo por la playa, fue un gustazo... lo malo es que acabé colorao jaja.

Que buen día... jaja. En verano no me voy de vacaciones, la verdad aquí se está bien, mis fechas son Noviembre-Diciembre y en semana santa.

Esto se pone interesante xD se despeñará el Ibex... no... xD el amigo Carpatos nos dará la solución, con su "las manos fuertes comienzan a comprar tímidamente".

Un saludo

ED: Mi "indicador" lleva días vendiendo muy fuerte Iberdrolas...


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

Venga hamigüitos que el tema se anima... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

¿Alguien ve un doble suelo en el POPuploffff...? ¿hora de comprar...? ienso:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Nico (17 May 2010)

Guauu... qué paliza.

8800 y bajó a 8659 durante un buen rato...



Ah!, perdón... Ustedes deben estar viendo recién las cotizaciones de las 10 hs y allí el Ibex debía ir como en 9180 o algo así.

No dije nada... hagan de cuenta que no mencioné esto jamás.

Puede el moderador borrar un mensaje ?... por favor borre este.

Si, no fui yo. No, no tengo nada que ver, lo imaginé. Si eso, lo imaginé. Los datos que di son ficticios. No existen.

No, no hay ningún software que pueda intervenir en el mercado para llevar las gráficas dentro de rangos preseleccionados con anticipación. No me hagan caso. Vean sus pantallas. Aquí no pasó nada, repito, nada.

Qué hora es ahora ? 10.08 ?... miren, sube, sube !, vamos en 9250. Ven ?, me equivoqué, no dije nada.


----------



## Nico (17 May 2010)

*NOTA:*

Escenas de la película _"El Hombre del Futuro"_, basada en la novela del mismo título.


----------



## corralita (17 May 2010)

Hola, ¿cómo véis el UR/CHF? Lleva pegado al 1,40 varios días, marcando mínimos históricos, pero no consigue pasar.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 May 2010)

Nico dijo:


> *NOTA:*
> 
> Escenas de la película _"El Hombre del Futuro"_, basada en la novela del mismo título.



Nico, el Mate ese que bebes... xD ¿no te habrás equivocado con las yerbas?.

Un saludo


----------



## Taxidermista (17 May 2010)

corralita dijo:


> Hola, ¿cómo véis el UR/CHF? Lleva pegado al 1,40 varios días, marcando mínimos históricos, pero no consigue pasar.



Es el nuevo nivel de intervención del BNS después de que le rompieron el 1,432 (que aguantó una semana).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

que barbaridad, que oscilaciones de menos y mas :


----------



## Taxidermista (17 May 2010)

Algún surfero sicópata está cabalgando esas olas?

EDITO: Por lo silencioso del hilo yo diría que sí, o al menos lo están intentando.


----------



## jmslluch (17 May 2010)

Hoy se bate el récord de la cantidad de titulares por hora de expansion.com. Llevarán como media docena en hora y media.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Algún surfero sicópata está cabalgando esas olas?
> 
> EDITO: Por lo silencioso del hilo yo diría que sí, o al menos lo están intentando.




TEF largo entrando al final de la semana pasada. Aun estoy un pelín por debajo de precio de adquisición...


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> TEF largo entrando al final de la semana pasada. Aun estoy un pelín por debajo de precio de adquisición...



Yo de tí me saldría ahora y empezaría a comprar la semana que viene, la subida de hoy es un timo.

La volatilidad controlada que tenemos es un signo de que aun tenemos que bajar más.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

corto en ibex 9280 :


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2010)

WB Tonuel!


----------



## pollastre (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> corto en ibex 9280 :



Y estás aguantando +100 puntazos en este momento? 
pero qué pelotas de plomo tienes....


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo de tí me saldría ahora y empezaría a comprar la semana que viene, la subida de hoy es un timo.
> 
> La volatilidad controlada que tenemos es un signo de que aun tenemos que bajar más.




Osea, definitivamente anticipamos una semana de bajadas pronunciadas... Confiaba yo en dar un rebotillo (en TEF) tras la debacle de la semana pasada por presentación de resultados y pago de dividendos. 

Pues venderé con -340 eurillos.

PD. SL mental en 15.050, que veo que ha subido un 1% desde el último vistazo.


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Osea, definitivamente anticipamos una semana de bajadas pronunciadas... Confiaba yo en dar un rebotillo (en TEF) tras la debacle de la semana pasada por presentación de resultados y pago de dividendos.
> 
> Pues venderé con -340 eurillos.
> 
> PD. SL mental en 15.050, que veo que ha subido un 1% desde el último vistazo.



Ojo que siempre me puedo equivocar, mejor un stop que salirse directamente, mientras suba hay que dejarlo ahí.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2010)

Vamos Matilde! Sigue, sigue que yo te aviso...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Osea, definitivamente anticipamos una semana de bajadas pronunciadas... Confiaba yo en dar un rebotillo (en TEF) tras la debacle de la semana pasada por presentación de resultados y pago de dividendos.



Al final, como he comentado por ahí estoy buscando unirme a Rico heredero xD y comprar Telefónicas al mejor precio posible...

En expansión hay un hilo sobre la misma interesante... de momento me voy a quedar quieto a la espera. Si llega sobre los 13 euros entraré con la mitad del cargador...


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Al final, como he comentado por ahí estoy buscando unirme a Rico heredero xD y comprar Telefónicas al mejor precio posible...
> 
> En expansión hay un hilo sobre la misma interesante... de momento me voy a quedar quieto a la espera. Si llega sobre los 13 euros entraré con la mitad del cargador...




La verdad es que hay mucha gente hablando sobre lo buena opción que empieza a ser TEF. Ciertamente, no sé si eso es bueno o malo. 

A mí, de hecho, me lo ha comentado esta mañana mi limpiabotas.


----------



## @@strom (17 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> La verdad es que hay mucha gente hablando sobre lo buena opción que empieza a ser TEF. Ciertamente, no sé si eso es bueno o malo.
> 
> A mí, de hecho, me lo ha comentado esta mañana mi limpiabotas.



Ciertamente demasiada gente empieza a opinar lo mismo.
Cuando te he leido me ha venido a la cabeza lo mismo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2010)

fuera totalmente de San. La cagué por la mañana quitandome el 50% y ahora a 8.47 me he quitado el resto, esperando a que baje un poco (como dice Mulder). Sigo solo con las que le gustaba a Zulomannnnn.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

Sï lo de TEF es cierto, hoy comprando el pan unas marujas hablaban de que su "director de banco" les ha recomendado comprarlas....

Eso supongo que sí que os dará miedo... (y no es ninguna coña lo que digo..)


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sï lo de TEF es cierto, hoy comprando el pan unas marujas hablaban de que su "director de banco" les ha recomendado comprarlas....
> 
> Eso supongo que sí que os dará miedo... (y no es ninguna coña lo que digo..)




Dios, que vendo a mercado a la de "yaaaaaaaaaaa"!!


----------



## @@strom (17 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Sï lo de TEF es cierto, hoy comprando el pan unas marujas hablaban de que su "director de banco" les ha recomendado comprarlas....
> 
> Eso supongo que sí que os dará miedo... (y no es ninguna coña lo que digo..)



Eso es que bajará a 6 euros


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Eso es que bajará a 6 euros



Más curioso es, que el banco era SAN, y el "director" digo comercial, no le recomendara pillar SAN...


----------



## Wataru_ (17 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Más curioso es, que el banco era SAN, y el "director" digo comercial, no le recomendara pillar SAN...



! Pfff xD ya temen hasta los linchamientos... jaja.

Pues habrá que tener en cuenta ese sentimiento también... la verdad es que no me imagino a las telefónicas a 9-10 euros... aunque el dividendo no lo subieran y se quedará sobre el euro. Estaríamos hablando de un 10%...

Bueno si hay que esperar a Noviembre se espera... jaja


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ! Pfff xD ya temen hasta los linchamientos... jaja.
> 
> Pues habrá que tener en cuenta ese sentimiento también... la verdad es que no me imagino a las telefónicas a 9-10 euros... aunque el dividendo no lo subieran y se quedará sobre el euro. Estaríamos hablando de un 10%...
> 
> Bueno si hay que esperar a Noviembre se espera... jaja



Pues sí, que venga el megaguano, nos ponemos largos y a esperar... dejamos los dineros dormidos un par de años vendemos y a vivir. (total, en neo euros o neo pesetas subirán bastante igualmente, como en Argentina vamos..)


----------



## Taxidermista (17 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ...estoy buscando unirme a Rico heredero xD



Esa es la definición misma de braguetazo, no?


----------



## Starkiller (17 May 2010)

Tranquilos con telefónica. No hay que preocuparse de ningún valor con una fundamentales sólidas y un PER razon...Oh, wait!


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Tranquilos con telefónica. No hay que preocuparse de ningún valor con una fundamentales sólidas y un PER razon...Oh, wait!



Me despista mucho el cambio de nombre a Movistar... no sé a qué viene...

Igual es para cuando veas el chart histórico comience en 2010 a 4 eur y no se vea un "veleta" en 2010....


----------



## Interesado (17 May 2010)

Un servidor se acaba de pillar unos cortos y quiere sangre, mucha sangre...

Sobre el tema de TEF, mi opinión sobre fundamentales no vale nada, pero CP posteó el viernes unos datos que mostraban que era una empresa que no crecía (y no sólo se lo he oído decir a él). Yo no contaría con que siga manteniendo un dividendo tan alto.

Por otra parte, no me parece una empresa que se vaya a aprovechar en demasía de la salida de la crisis, me parece que hay otros sectores más atractivos.

En fin, yo lo de las marujas lo consideraría como determinante. Ya sabéis porque sube hoy.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Tranquilos con telefónica. No hay que preocuparse de ningún valor con una fundamentales sólidas y un PER razon...Oh, wait!




El de TEF es un 8,51 según invertia. ¿No es ese razonable?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> Un servidor se acaba de pillar unos cortos y quiere sangre, mucha sangre...
> 
> Sobre el tema de TEF, mi opinión sobre fundamentales no vale nada, pero CP posteó el viernes unos datos que mostraban que era una empresa que no crecía (y no sólo se lo he oído decir a él). Yo no contaría con que siga manteniendo un dividendo tan alto.
> 
> ...




Estamos de acuerdo.. qué opinas de que le cambien el nombre a movistar? porque me suena a ave Fénix... (ya es su día la OPV movistar fué un "pelotazo inverso..")


----------



## NosTrasladamus (17 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Estamos de acuerdo.. qué opinas de que le cambien el nombre a movistar? porque me suena a ave Fénix... (ya es su día la OPV movistar fué un "pelotazo inverso..")



Yo creo que parte del cambio de marca es para que no asocien la estafa en que se ha convertido timofónica con el antiguo monopolio estatal (al que aún recordaba la marca "Telefónica" -Telefónica de España ó la antigua CNTE (Compañía Telefónica Nacional de España)- pagado con nuestro dinero y que pusieron en manos de cuatro amiguetes con la excusa de "liberalizar" pero sin dejar de tener un control monopolista sobre el mercado, entre otras cosas mediante el monopolio del "bucle de abonado local"...


----------



## R3v3nANT (17 May 2010)

Cuando acaben de meter a todas la gacelas en el corral será la hora del tiro al corto


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

PIM PAM PUM...


sube sube... bonito... :baba:



Saludos )


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

Alerta máxima que pepiño el iluminado insinúa con recortar el paro y quitar los 420€.. no sé si tenéis rejas en casa pero id encargándolas que os van a hacer falta... (y escopetas con perdigones de sal...)


----------



## Starkiller (17 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> El de TEF es un 8,51 según invertia. ¿No es ese razonable?



Es demasiado bueno.

Lo "razonable" en momentos normales esta entre 12-18. En un momento como el actual, estando como esta el resto de la bolsa, 8'5 es ridículamente bajo.

O bien deja de dar esos dividendos que da, o bien sube como la espuma.

El que hará en l/p se puede intentar ver mediante sus fundamentales. En realidad, todo depende de como le vayan las cosas en sudamérica.

De momento, en c/p, ese PER tan bajo solo garantiza una cosa: volatilidad.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Es demasiado bueno.
> 
> Lo "razonable" en momentos normales esta entre 12-18. En un momento como el actual, estando como esta el resto de la bolsa, 8'5 es ridículamente bajo.
> 
> ...



Buenas Starkiller!

Para mi un P/E razonable es MENOR que 10.

Y las hay... yo por ejemplo, recomiendo esta:

Cotizaciones de PESCANOVA, Cotizacion de PESCANOVA, Informacion de PESCANOVA

GAS, etc, también andan cerca... lo bueno de ese tipo de compañías es que presumiblemente ( y al contrario que la banca o las telecos) tienen una beta de 1 relacionado con la inflación...

Otra cosa... Telefónica no me gusta. No me gusta a mí, matizo. Tampoco las vendería a estos precios, pero no me gusta por esto:


Financial Statements for Telefonica S.A. (ADR) - Google Finance

Fijaros en el operating income, no crece desde hace 4 años. Si una compañía no gana pasta en operaciones no creo que pueda seguir repartiendo un dividendo ad infitum...8:.


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2010)

luca_cadalora dijo:


> alerta máxima que pepiño el iluminado insinúa con recortar el paro y quitar los 420€.. No sé si tenéis rejas en casa pero id encargándolas que os van a hacer falta... (y escopetas con perdigones de sal...)



no hay huevos.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alerta máxima que pepiño el iluminado insinúa con recortar el paro y quitar los 420€.. no sé si tenéis rejas en casa pero id encargándolas que os van a hacer falta... (y escopetas con perdigones de sal...)





ghkghk dijo:


> no hay huevos.




No es que haya huevos o deje de haberlos... :no:
*
ES LO QUE HAY...*


Con la reforma laboral que nos impongan nos vamos, bueno... :rolleye:, se van a mear...







Saludos


----------



## spheratu (17 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No es que haya huevos o deje de haberlos... :no:
> *
> ES LO QUE HAY...*
> 
> ...



Que los nuevos contratos coticen menos y les corresponda menos paro,es posible,pero a los que tenemos cotizados años y años,no nos pueden recortar derechos adquiridos por la gloria de su madre.
Vamos,es que se puede liar la de cristo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Que los nuevos contratos coticen menos y les corresponda menos paro,es posible,pero a los que tenemos cotizados años y años,no nos pueden recortar derechos adquiridos por la gloria de su madre.
> Vamos,es que se puede liar la de cristo.



Estos malditos hijos de puta lo van a hacer... tus años cotizados se lo han gastado en estatut, ministerio de la igualdad kelly finder y demás...

Adiós a tu paro y adiós a tu pensión...

Y NADIE va a cotizar menos, vamos a tener MENOS DERECHOS y pagar MÁS IMPUESTOS (que no los mismos)


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Ya tengo mis cfd´s operativos, corto en TEF con todo el cargador a 15,24 de media, quiero que la bajen un 5% como a mi el sueldo.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No es que haya huevos o deje de haberlos... :no:
> *
> ES LO QUE HAY...*



Hay tanto donde recortar... que sería un desmadre. Esas medidas de recortar el paro y demás hay que hacerlas en épocas de crecimiento, no ahora.

Empleados públicos cobrando tres sueldos, alcaldes cobrando lo que les plazca, y así hasta el infinito. 

Lo de siempre, hace falta un RESET.


----------



## spheratu (17 May 2010)

luca_cadalora dijo:


> estos malditos hijos de puta lo van a hacer... Tus años cotizados se lo han gastado en estatut, ministerio de la igualdad kelly finder y demás...
> 
> Adiós a tu paro y adiós a tu pensión...
> 
> Y nadie va a cotizar menos, vamos a tener menos derechos y pagar más impuestos (que no los mismos)



 *necesito un lanzallamas*


----------



## Starkiller (17 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Buenas Starkiller!
> 
> Para mi un P/E razonable es MENOR que 10.



Yo, personalmente, opino que depende mucho de como estén las cosas.

Con tipos reales al 5-10% que hemos tenido estos años, efectivamente, un PER de 10 es lo básico para que el dividendo compense la inversión.

Pero con tipos reales como tenemos ahora, entre el 1% y el -1%, según como se mire y en que momento, un PER de hasta 20, comparado con el resto del escenario económico, me parece razonable.

Sin embargo, con un PER de 8,5, me parce que el rendimiento que da la acción, solo en dividendos, es muy elevado. 

¿Eso es malo? No, es cojonudo; pero a mayor rendimiento, mayor riesgo, y eso en este contexto lo traduzco como volatilidad, aunque esa es mi visión y puedo estar equivocado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

el ibex no acaba de caer :

que alguien llame a Zapatero y que salga en la tele diciendo que estamops en la chmpion league xd ::


----------



## corralita (17 May 2010)

Si os fijáis en todos los mercados internacionales, las empresas que más dividendos pagan son las empresas de telecomunicaciones tipo telefónica, antiguas monopolios, por algo será...

Parece que se descuenta que son empresas con un riesgo a ser desbancadas por telefonía móvil, y nuevas tecnologías acopladas a programas como skype que pueden quedar obsoletas. 

¿Cómo gana dinero Telefónica? 

-La telefonía fija cada día es más innecesaria.
-La telefonía móvil cada día tiene nuevos competidores, SIMYO y YOIGO
-ADSL, cada día hay más opciones de conectarse sin necesidad de telefonía fija.

-Cada día menos empresas deben pagarle la red a telefónica.

Yo soy muy excéntrica con su futuro, pero en general de este tipo de empresas.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Alerta máxima que pepiño el iluminado insinúa con recortar el paro y quitar los 420€.. no sé si tenéis rejas en casa pero id encargándolas que os van a hacer falta... (y escopetas con perdigones de sal...)



La semana pasada se me plantaron 2 mossos d'esquadra en casa para hacerme unas preguntas (como en las películas, enseñando placa y todo... , entraron a robar al vecino del cuarto. A las 9.15h de la mañana, salió la mujer de la limpieza al rellano y 4 encapuchados con armas (al final eran de fogueo) y navajas entraron en el piso. Estaba toda la familia, llevaban cuerdas y cinta para amordazarlos. El padre se enfrentó a ellos y salieron por patas (supongo que eran supernovatos), el tipo de habla "del este". Según me han dicho, se equivocaron de piso, buscaban al del piso del al lado.

Vivo de alquiler, en una zona muy buena de mi ciudad. Estad atentos porque esto se comienza a poner MUY chungo... 

Saludos...


----------



## Claca (17 May 2010)

¿Hoy no hay reunión de sabios por la tarde? Podría ser que estuvieran en modo stand-by a la espera de saber qué se dice.


----------



## Claca (17 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La semana pasada se me plantaron 2 mossos d'esquadra en casa para hacerme unas preguntas (como en las películas, enseñando placa y todo... , entraron a robar al vecino del cuarto. A las 9.15h de la mañana, salió la mujer de la limpieza al rellano y 4 encapuchados con armas (al final eran de fogueo) y navajas entraron en el piso. Estaba toda la familia, llevaban cuerdas y cinta para amordazarlos. El padre se enfrentó a ellos y salieron por patas (supongo que eran supernovatos), el tipo de habla "del este". Según me han dicho, se equivocaron de piso, buscaban al del piso del al lado.
> 
> Vivo de alquiler, en una zona muy buena de mi ciudad. Estad atentos porque esto se comienza a poner MUY chungo...
> 
> Saludos...



Hace años practicaba tiro olímpico en Montjuic, será cuestión de volver a ello...


----------



## DeepChu (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ya tengo mis cfd´s operativos, corto en TEF con todo el cargador a 15,24 de media, quiero que la bajen un 5% como a mi el sueldo.



Cuanto te han tardado en estar operativos? pq yo llevo esperando desde el miercoles a que me llegue la dichosa cartita para firmar...

que son mas lentos que el caballo del malo xD


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Cuanto te han tardado en estar operativos? pq yo llevo esperando desde el miercoles a que me llegue la dichosa cartita para firmar...
> 
> que son mas lentos que el caballo del malo xD




Me di de alta por internet, les pasé el dinero al dia siguiente y a los 2 dias me llamaron para que me pasara a firmar por la oficina y así hacer más rápido el trámite, si ves que no te llega el sobre, pasate y firma allí.
Firmé el viernes por la tarde y esta mañana ya estaba operativo,


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 May 2010)

Starkiller this is for you.

Echale un ojo al operating income en años.

Financial Statements for Brasil Telecom SA (ADR) - Google Finance


----------



## DeepChu (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Me di de alta por internet, les pasé el dinero al dia siguiente y a los 2 dias me llamaron para que me pasara a firmar por la oficina y así hacer más rápido el trámite, si ves que no te llega el sobre, pasate y firma allí.
> Firmé el viernes por la tarde y esta mañana ya estaba operativo,



Pues hoy ya no ha llegado. A ver si llega mañana porque me va a fastidiar tener que ir a firmar que la oficina mas cercana la tengo a 55km xDDDDD.


----------



## Abner (17 May 2010)

Buenas, os vengo leyendo desde hace un tiempo, y me he animado a registrarme. 
Escribo este primer post con el siguiente comentario de intereconomía.
Alarm, alarm!!! | Intereconomía

Tengo miedo... 
Empiezo a creerme lo del apocalipsis madmaxista.

Por cierto: Zuloman o Migozoenunpozo, ¿con qué broker operáis?. 

Un saludo. 

P.D: Me encanta el foro.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

Fijaos en la pregunta número 23 que alguien ha hecho al señor Doblado... :fiufiu:

Encuentro Digital: Carlos Doblado, analista de elEconomista y elEconomista.es - 17/05/10 - elEconomista.es


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Buenas, os vengo leyendo desde hace un tiempo, y me he animado a registrarme.
> Escribo este primer post con el siguiente comentario de intereconomía.
> Alarm, alarm!!! | Intereconomía
> 
> ...




Renta4...................


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Que los nuevos contratos coticen menos y les corresponda menos paro,es posible,pero a los que tenemos cotizados años y años,no nos pueden recortar derechos adquiridos por la gloria de su madre.
> Vamos,es que se puede liar la de cristo.





Wataru_ dijo:


> Hay tanto donde recortar... que sería un desmadre. Esas medidas de recortar el paro y demás hay que hacerlas en épocas de crecimiento, no ahora.
> 
> Empleados públicos cobrando tres sueldos, alcaldes cobrando lo que les plazca, y así hasta el infinito.
> 
> Lo de siempre, hace falta un RESET.




Van a recortar en todo antes que quitarle algo a los paniaguados... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 May 2010)

World Fuel Services Corporation: NYSE:INT quotes & news - Google Finance

ENSCO PLC: NYSE:ESV quotes & news - Google Finance

National-Oilwell Varco, Inc.: NYSE:NOV quotes & news - Google Finance

Tidewater Inc.: NYSE:TDW quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Buenas, os vengo leyendo desde hace un tiempo, y me he animado a registrarme.
> Escribo este primer post con el siguiente comentario de intereconomía.
> Alarm, alarm!!! | Intereconomía
> 
> ...



r4 y bienvenido al club de los que se gastan la pasta en kmirar la pantallita ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

me empiezan a asustar estos maximos crecientes :


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me empiezan a asustar estos maximos crecientes :




Hoy tenemos el ecofin... estás como una cabra...








Saludos


----------



## todos_mienten (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me empiezan a asustar estos maximos crecientes :



Yo sigo aguantando mi corto abierto en 9300. Con un par :


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me empiezan a asustar estos maximos crecientes :



Ya te digo, se me está indigestando el corto en TEF, ya tengo tentaciones de cerrarlos, de momento ya pringo 150 lereles.


----------



## Starkiller (17 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Starkiller this is for you.
> 
> Echale un ojo al operating income en años.
> 
> Financial Statements for Brasil Telecom SA (ADR) - Google Finance



Por ahí deben de ir los tiros, si. 

PER muy alto pero artificial. Volatilidad. Pinta a que en algún momento pegará petardazo.

Además, los ahorros de los abuelos Españoles están la mitad en TEF por tradición.

Y, por tradición española, también, tendrán que robárselos, digo yo...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Por ahí deben de ir los tiros, si.
> 
> PER muy alto pero artificial. Volatilidad. Pinta a que en algún momento pegará petardazo.
> 
> ...




A ver si es verdad y tenemos rico guano para TEF.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Ese mulder que nos ilumine con los cortos de TEF, plis.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ese mulder que nos ilumine con los cortos de TEF, plis.



Si es verdad que se reune el ECU-FIN no hay análisis que valga.. hay noticias de futuros USA en verde por posible ambiente de OPAs...

Por otra parte Mulder suele ser muy precavido en cuanto a acciones por lo que le podéis dar un margen del 5% arriba o abajo en lo que os recomiende (pero aceirta la dirección)


----------



## Interesado (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me empiezan a asustar estos maximos crecientes :





Cárpatos dijo:


> ¿Sorprendidos por la fuerte reacción al alza de hoy? No creo que debamos sorprendernos. En estas fases de inestabilidad siempre es así, los rebotes son terribles, y uno nunca sabe ante la violencia de los mismos cuando va en serio y cuando no.
> 
> No queda otra que esperar.
> 
> ...





Cárpatos dijo:


> Es evidente que el futuro del eurostoxx en gráfico diario tiene formado un H-C-H clarísimo y que está confirmado.
> 
> El objetivo de la figura es 2100.
> 
> ...






Cárpatos dijo:


> El futuro del Ibex 35 ya tiene al RSI muy ligeramente por encima de la directriz y el estocástico ha salido disparado sl alza, pero no somos capaces de pasar los 9,500. Esto lleva un peligro que es que el mercado llegue a la sobrecompra sin pasar la resistencia, lo que puede inducir a ventas por cansancio.






Cárpatos dijo:


> ITRAXX
> 
> Sube 7,3 puntos



O sea que sí, pero no...

Mi pregunta ahora es: ¿os habéis metido después de haber analizado el riesgo o habéis saltado al tren de los cortos "porque esto ha subido mucho y he oído por aquí que nos vamos al guano?


----------



## ghkghk (17 May 2010)

Para mantener el chiringuito hay que hacer que de tanto en tanto suba. Como haya 20 días seguidos de caídas, se acaba la fiesta.

Y TEF, ahora, no está para cortos. Que aquí se habla de petardazos y la gente cree que TEF va a quebrar esta tarde...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Si es verdad que se reune el ECU-FIN no hay análisis que valga.. hay noticias de futuros USA en verde por posible ambiente de OPAs...
> 
> Por otra parte Mulder suele ser muy precavido en cuanto a acciones por lo que le podéis dar un margen del 5% arriba o abajo en lo que os recomiende (pero aceirta la dirección)



Pues le meto SL y fuera, menudo estreno en CFD´s.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Para mantener el chiringuito hay que hacer que de tanto en tanto suba. Como haya 20 días seguidos de caídas, se acaba la fiesta.
> 
> Y TEF, ahora, no está para cortos. Que aquí se habla de petardazos y la gente cree que TEF va a quebrar esta tarde...



Yes! las viejunas panaderas están comprando, por Beta telefónica está alcista que te cagas... ghkghk bien por tus largos... cuando veas que telefonia sube por beta lo mismo que el Ibex sal por patas... mientras tanto quédatelas. (señal de giro)


----------



## Dula (17 May 2010)

Termina desplomándose a una hora del cierre del sesión.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yes! las viejunas panaderas están comprando, por Beta telefónica está alcista que te cagas... ghkghk bien por tus largos... cuando veas que telefonia sube por beta lo mismo que el Ibex sal por patas... mientras tanto quédatelas. (señal de giro)



Me lo explique, plis.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Yo lo que veo en TEF es sobrecompra y dos velas rojas en gráfico de 30. Cruzemos los dedos.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Me lo explique, plis.



Vale por un cubata... 

Mira la beta de la acción, pues esta determina cómo se debe de mover la acción con respecto al Ibex, la beta de TEF es: 0,83

TEF: Telefonica SA Summary - Bloomberg

Eso quiere decir que en sus movimiento suele moverse: %variación ibex*Beta

ó: %variación ibex/Beta

Todo lo que supere eso, es sobrecompra o sobreventa diaria...

EDIT: piensas lo mismo por un método diferente, solo que el mío de la beta te da el punto de giro, si hace soporte por encima de beta a Ibex pues... ya sabes..


----------



## Wataru_ (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues le meto SL y fuera, menudo estreno en CFD´s.



Con los cfd´s hay que tener mucho ojo.. y entrar con paquetes que el coste sea el mínimo de renta 4 e ir aumentado la posi o no.

Te dejo un gráfico pillado del foro de expansión, el nick del forero es San, un histórico del mismo... y no por la antigüedad, sino por sus aportes.







Resumiendo... has comprando en el Filtro juas xD


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (17 May 2010)

El ibex no se ha parado en un sitio cualquiera...

La bajada del viernes pasado nos dejó en 892x y el megasubidón del lunes nos llevó a los 1035x. El fibo38,2% de todo ese megarebote se encuentra en el 947x, máximos de hoy... es un sitio (con filtro) muy bueno para poner objetivos o Stops...

Saludos...

PD: De superarlo, nos iríamos a buscar el 9640 más o menos...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Vale por un cubata...
> 
> Mira la beta de la acción, pues esta determina cómo se debe de mover la acción con respecto al Ibex, la beta de TEF es: 0,83
> 
> ...



Te apunto un cubata, está visto que cada maestrillo tiene su librillo. Thanks


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Tu nick hace honor a la jugada con TEF 



Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Ese mulder que nos ilumine con los cortos de TEF, plis.



Están distribuyéndola pero te has metido demasiado pronto, aguántala mientras dure este día pero poniendo un stop loss en aquel lugar 'donde no puede subir por nada del mundo', tal vez el sitio que te ha dicho Luca.

Creo que dentro no mucho rato volverás a los beneficios y si se resiste a caer mañana es prácticamente seguro que los tengas.

Es cuestión de paciencia.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Tu nick hace honor a la jugada con TEF
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo parpadea de rojo a verde, jejeje, vamos a ver.


----------



## Lomendil (17 May 2010)

Si que está tranquila la cosa que hasta se va el hilo a segunda página...


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Si que está tranquila la cosa que hasta se va el hilo a segunda página...



Los largos están rezando para salir en buen sitio, los cortos para que esto gire ya de una vez y vuelva el guano que nos toca.

Incertidumbre total, como les gusta a los leoncios.


----------



## Interesado (17 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Tu nick hace honor a la jugada con TEF
> 
> ...



¿A cuanto crees que puede llegar el IBEX aprox? (por arriba)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

Parece que con el 9500 no ha podido ::

creo que el esperado wano esta a punto de llegar :

Los usanos a punto de darse la vuelta, vayan preparando cortos especuladores ::


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> ¿A cuanto crees que puede llegar el IBEX aprox? (por arriba)



Yo creo que no pasará de 9468, aunque lo ha pasado por un pelo y se ha vuelto a ir abajo, lo veo mucho más debil que al Stoxx y no creo que suba más ya.

Aunque si hay algún spike alcista podría llegar a *9*550 más o menos, pero no lo creo.

edit: era 9550, sorry


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

acabo de ver el down en rojillo, tomen asiento la fiesta esta a punto de empezar, solo falta que el euro caiga un poco ::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Mis cortos TEF en verde, aleluias, jejeje.


----------



## Lomendil (17 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> *Los largos están rezando para salir en buen sitio*, los cortos para que esto gire ya de una vez y vuelva el guano que nos toca.
> 
> Incertidumbre total, como les gusta a los leoncios.



Ahí ando yo por ejemplo. Pero tengo mucha incertidumbre para salirme siempre. ¿Que beneficios esperables buscáis en cada operación (en % de inversión)?. Se que la trampa mortal en estos jueguecitos es la codicia para arañar algunas décimas, pero aún siendo cauto da cosa cortar a veces muy pronto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

ala, todos los indices americanos ya en rojo y el ibex pierde los 9350 ::


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Ahí ando yo por ejemplo. Pero tengo mucha incertidumbre para salirme siempre. ¿Que beneficios esperables buscáis en cada operación (en % de inversión)?. Se que la trampa mortal en estos jueguecitos es la codicia para arañar algunas décimas, pero aún siendo cauto da cosa cortar a veces muy pronto.



Eso ya depende de cada uno, yo uso el timing para sacar lo máximo posible, sobre todo si identifico adecuadamente una tendencia que va a durar varios dias. Hay veces que no habrá tendencia y estará varios días subiendo y bajando entonces hago trading intradiario.


----------



## Interesado (17 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Ahí ando yo por ejemplo. Pero tengo mucha incertidumbre para salirme siempre. ¿Que beneficios esperables buscáis en cada operación (en % de inversión)?. Se que la trampa mortal en estos jueguecitos es la codicia para arañar algunas décimas, pero aún siendo cauto da cosa cortar a veces muy pronto.



Yo voy al 100% sobre "garantías", pero depende del producto.

Pero eso da igual, porque la pregunta está mal planteada.

Lo que hay que hacer para cada posible operación es analizarla, y cuantificar lo que vas a ganar si sale bien (llegas al objetivo) y lo que vas a perder si sale mal (se gira en tu contra).

Si la relación rentabilidad/riesgo te compensa, entonces piensas en meterte.

Metes más o menos según lo veas más o menos claro, aunque lo mínimo debería ser aquella cantidad que te cubra el mínimo de las comisiones de tu broker, para que no estés trabajando sólo para pagar comisiones.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Mis cortos TEF en verde, aleluias, jejeje.



Felicidades xd ::

a ver si puedo decir yo lo mismo de mis cortos en el ibex antes de que cierre :


----------



## rafaxl (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Felicidades xd ::
> 
> a ver si puedo decir yo lo mismo de mis cortos en el ibex antes de que cierre :



Todo palote esta el ibex, les pone lo dificil....

Como me mola este icono: ::::::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Felicidades xd ::
> 
> a ver si puedo decir yo lo mismo de mis cortos en el ibex antes de que cierre :




Pues yo ando ahora mismo en rojo.......tu suerte será la mía, ahora estoy con la duda de cerrar el corto hoy o esperar a ver que pasa mañana.

Edito: Ahora en verde, joder, compre en el mismo pivot y llevo medio dia cambiando de color.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

Yo a ser posible no me quedo abierto nunca, no se sabe si una reunion de politicos te la puede liar parda :

Espero poder cerrar con pluscalias hoy, apostaria a que el ibex acaba en rojo o al menos en rojillo ::


Reboto varias veces cerca del 9300, yo creo que si lo rompe empezamos a caer y no para hasta el cierre, pero le meten cera ahi una y otra vez


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Y los CDs hispanistaníes subiendo, si no es hoy el guano será mañana, el problema de TEF es que la estan cuidando muy bien, no hacen más que controlarla.

Por cierto, que hoy me estreno con esto de los CFD, ¿se puede operar en subasta?


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

Desde luego esto tiene pinta hoy de estar aguantado y parece que les falte algo para empezar a bajar de nuevo.


----------



## jorge (17 May 2010)

Atenchione que se avista guano al cierre.


----------



## Urederra (17 May 2010)

¿ Un empujoncito ?


----------



## Tocqueville (17 May 2010)

jorge dijo:


> Atenchione que se avista guano al cierre.



Ya decía yo que como iba a acabar hoy el IBEX en verde...Aunque esperaba una bajada del 5% la verdad. :cook:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Tocqueville dijo:


> Ya decía yo que como iba a acabar hoy el IBEX en verde...Aunque esperaba una bajada del 5% la verdad. :cook:



Aún queda un rato, ::


----------



## Desencantado (17 May 2010)

Cómo se nota el comportamiento de la bolsa.

Si el hilo del Ibex está de la mitad del principal para abajo, el verde es el color de moda.

Si hace podium, toca guano.

Eso es tiempo real y no Infobolsa.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Repito pregunta, ¿se puede comprar o vender CFD en subasta? hablo de R4 e Ibex.

Gracias.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Repito pregunta, ¿se puede comprar o vender CFD en subasta? hablo de R4 e Ibex.
> 
> Gracias.



Respuesta rápida: Es lo mismo que las acciones... puedes vender en subasta pero a precio de cierre o comprar...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Respuesta rápida: Es lo mismo que las acciones... puedes vender en subasta pero a precio de cierre o comprar...



Muchas gracias, de todas formas voy a probar a quedarme corto para mañana, a ver que tal.


----------



## Tocqueville (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Aún queda un rato, ::



Desgraciao. ::

-0,22. Parece que, salvo cataclismo, hoy no llega al -5,00.


----------



## Wataru_ (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, de todas formas voy a probar a quedarme corto para mañana, a ver que tal.



Suerte, pero sino lo ves muy claro puedes probar a quitarte la mitad o un tercio del paquete...

Un saludo.. puedes modificar el precio en la subasta si quieres... no hay problema con eso


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

Para este viaje no me hacian falta alforjas, al final gano los 1000 lereles que ganaba a primera hora de la mañana, y por una metedura de pata todo el resto del dia para recuperarla :

Una lastima, el lateral ese estaba estupendo para tradear de 30 en 30 pipos y no lo pude pillar, pero bueno cada dia mas cerca de poner mi cuenta en verde


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Muchas gracias, de todas formas voy a probar a quedarme corto para mañana, a ver que tal.



Seguramente aciertes, pero el riesgo es alto con tanto politico dando la vara, a mi me ha dado miedo y he cerrado :cook: :cook: :cook: , prefiero dormir tranquilo y ver que hace mañana para meterme.

Suerte


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Repito pregunta, ¿se puede comprar o vender CFD en subasta? hablo de R4 e Ibex.
> 
> Gracias.



teoricamente si, aunque a mi siempre me da error la orden :: ::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Seguramente aciertes, pero el riesgo es alto con tanto politico dando la vara, a mi me ha dado miedo y he cerrado :cook: :cook: :cook: , prefiero dormir tranquilo y ver que hace mañana para meterme.
> 
> Suerte



Pues al final me he quedado corto, por técnico mañana debería bajar y como al final he quedado en verde latente pues arriesgaré esos 200e de plusvis.

Espero que no abramos con gap al alza de 12%::


----------



## jorge (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Para este viaje no me hacian falta alforjas, al final gano los 1000 lereles que ganaba a primera hora de la mañana, y por una metedura de pata todo el resto del dia para recuperarla :
> 
> Una lastima, el lateral ese estaba estupendo para tradear de 30 en 30 pipos y no lo pude pillar, pero bueno cada dia mas cerca de poner mi cuenta en verde



Joder, entonces no has salido mal parado.

Todos los días es así?:8:


----------



## Interesado (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues al final me he quedado corto, por técnico mañana debería bajar y como al final he quedado en verde latente pues arriesgaré esos 200e de plusvis.
> 
> Espero que no abramos con gap al alza de 12%::



De momento, no tiene pinta ... SP haciendo nuevos mínimos.

Pero no adelantemos acontecimientos.







EDIT: 1117.77 ahora mismo. Vaya leñazo que se está metiendo. A ver si dura.


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario ha quedado positivo.

- Han vendido hasta las 10.
- A las 10 han empezado a comprar y han seguido así hasta casi las 16.
- De ahí al final de la sesión no hay ningún movimiento.
- En subasta han vendido un solo paquete normalito.

Parece que esperan gap a la baja para mañana, aunque hoy no les he visto distribuir con mucha fuerza, esta mañana han comprado muy fuerte alrededor de las 10:30, pero no estoy seguro de que mis datos a esas horas sean correctos, así que podría ser un error.

Yo diría que han hecho una sesión de transición hoy, ultimamente se cuidan mucho de anunciar movimientos importantes, igual que sucedió el jueves de la semana pasada antes de caer con fuerza el viernes, a lo único que le daría crédito es al dato del gap, principalmente porque el Stoxx ya está por debajo de su nivel de las 17:30.


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> De momento, no tiene pinta ... SP haciendo nuevos mínimos.



Que el S&P pierda el 1125 es muy mal augurio y si cierra por debajo se confirmará tal augurio.


----------



## Taxidermista (17 May 2010)

Pregunta a algún veterano en Forex: Qué está pasando ahora mismo con el EUR cayendo frente al USD pero subiendo a lo bestia respecto al CAD, AUD y NZD?


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Pregunta a algún veterano en Forex: Qué está pasando ahora mismo con el EUR cayendo frente al USD pero subiendo a lo bestia respecto al CAD, AUD y NZD?



Que es el dólar el que se revaloriza, no el euro el que cae, en el dollar index se verá más claro si alguien puede verlo.


----------



## Starkiller (17 May 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Pregunta a algún veterano en Forex: Qué está pasando ahora mismo con el EUR cayendo frente al USD pero subiendo a lo bestia respecto al CAD, AUD y NZD?



Por un lado el dólar se sigue revaluando frente al Euro (Con la influencia que esto tiene en las restantes monedas).

este es un movimiento a medio plazo.

Por otro lado el Yen se revaloriza mucho de repente (No se porqué), de tal forma que las divisas a las que Japón hace carry trade se devaluan.

Esto es un bandazo que ha dado de repente, y que no dudo que desde Tokio no tardarán mucho en corregir con su habitual sutileza (Fabricarán unos cuantos millones de yenes y comprarán porrones de Euros, de Aussies o de lo que toque).


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que el S&P pierda el 1125 es muy mal augurio y si cierra por debajo se confirmará tal augurio.



Como pierda el 1125 me da que mañana voy a tener un buen dia, me pasaré la noche rezando a San Guano.


----------



## Mulder (17 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Como pierda el 1125 me da que mañana voy a tener un buen dia, me pasaré la noche rezando a San Guano.



Yo suelo rezarle a san apapusio bendito, pero siempre que lo hago me sale mal la operación 

Así que ya no rezo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo suelo rezarle a san apapusio bendito, pero siempre que lo hago me sale mal la operación
> 
> Así que ya no rezo.



Claro, es que san apapusio es para los largos, para los cortos toca san guano, todo ello si es mercado nacional, si hablamos de mercados foráneos, toca rezar a san Jonathan.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

jorge dijo:


> Joder, entonces no has salido mal parado.
> 
> *Todos los días es así?:*D:8:



Si fuera todos los dias asi no estaria mi cuenta en numeros rojos :

Cuando me pegan me pegan duro y cuando gano suelo ganar tambien fuerte aunque menos por los miedos :cook: :cook: :cook:

No es que me queje de hoy solo que me da rabia que en la primera media hora ya tenia esas plusvalias y por UNA sola cagada me he tirado todo el dia para reparar el daño, mientras que tuve que hacer 4 operaciones para ganar lo mismo.

Ya tengo ganas de pillar un dia glorioso y ponerme en verde de una santa vez :

PD : ¿ Alguien es capaz de pillar el video del programa 3d de antena 3 sobre la vivienda ? es que no lo encuentro y me entrevistan a mi, me gustaria verlo


----------



## rafaxl (17 May 2010)

Remontadita del euro respecto al dolar, a ver como acaba.

Buenas tardes a todos, que poca actividad hay por aqui esta tarde.


----------



## bertok (17 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que es el dólar el que se revaloriza, no el euro el que cae, en el dollar index se verá más claro si alguien puede verlo.



El euro está medio muerto.

Su competencia con el dolar le viene demasiado jrande.


----------



## rafaxl (17 May 2010)

Ya esta la mano de dios? o que es lo que pasa? el dow minimizando...


----------



## bertok (17 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya esta la mano de dios? o que es lo que pasa? el dow minimizando...



cogiendo gacelas antes de la ruptura a la baja ....

Nada nuevo bajo el sol.


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Ya esta la mano de dios? o que es lo que pasa? el dow minimizando...



nunca hay que perder la fe hamijo... :no:


----------



## rafaxl (17 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> cogiendo gacelas antes de la ruptura a la baja ....
> 
> Nada nuevo bajo el sol.





tonuel dijo:


> nunca hay que perder la fe hamijo... :no:



Gracias, este no es mi campo y me cuesta un poco ver los movimientos. Llevo un año casi leyendo este hilo, bueno ahora diseccionado mensualmente, y poco a poco voy pillando la jerga y las cosillas.

Un saludo.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (17 May 2010)

Alguien sabe algo de DP?


----------



## bertok (17 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Gracias, este no es mi campo y me cuesta un poco ver los movimientos. Llevo un año casi leyendo este hilo, bueno ahora diseccionado mensualmente, y poco a poco voy pillando la jerga y las cosillas.
> 
> Un saludo.



Hamijo, da igual lo que veas a corto plazo (que lo árboles no te tapen el bosque).

Viene mucha incertidumbre y es lo peor para la bolsa, es donde mejor se mueven las manos grandes y los medios de manipulación (perdón, medios de comunicación).

Cuando tengas un momento de debilidad compradora, da un vistazo a los gráficos en rango diario. Se te cura de golpe 

Be careful


----------



## tonuel (17 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de DP?



Está buscando nueva residencia en Suiza... 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2010)

como siempre la he cagado otra vez...... estaba ya hasta los mismos y he dado orden de venta de DPTR 1.30, ahora ya esta en 1.35.................


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2010)

los americanos en verde.................... igual mañana no hay gap a la baja..........


----------



## rafaxl (17 May 2010)

Encefalograma plano para los yankis...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> los americanos en verde.................... igual mañana no hay gap a la baja..........



La culpa es mía por haberme quedado corto ::

De todas formas siguen estando bajistas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (17 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> los americanos en verde.................... igual mañana no hay gap a la baja..........



Pues parece que no, pero yo de ti no me fiaria mucho , lo mismo abre con gap y acto seguido wano del bueno ::



Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> La culpa es mía por haberme quedado corto ::
> 
> De todas formas siguen estando bajistas.



Te lo dijeeeeeeee, te lo dijeeeeee, te lo dijeeeeeee 

No obstante, como le digo a Langaro si tuviera que apostar apostaria mas a wano que a subidas para mañana, pero ya sabes que mi opinion solo sirve de sentimiento contrario 

Unas palabras de ZParo bastarian para sanarte


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (17 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues parece que no, pero yo de ti no me fiaria mucho , lo mismo abre con gap y acto seguido wano del bueno ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zparo es mi pastor, si él abre la boca por verdes laderas llenas de wano caminaré.:XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2010)

el problema es que no veo a un presidente del gobierno levantandose temprano, con lo cual.... hasta que no se levante igual toca sufrir a los cortos.

Yo solo llevo las que le gustaba a zuloman.... sigo en mis trece.......


----------



## LÁNGARO (17 May 2010)

que opinais de MESA??????? ni gasteis el tiempo en contestar.........


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> el problema es que no veo a un presidente del gobierno levantandose temprano, con lo cual.... hasta que no se levante igual toca sufrir a los cortos.
> 
> *Yo solo llevo las que le gustaba a zuloman.... sigo en mis trece.......[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

orden de compra en San 8.08 y orden de4 compra en Gas 11.68.......


edito: Pa´que me leannnnnnn


----------



## hobbes (18 May 2010)

parece que hoy empezaremos muy verdes.

saludos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> orden de compra en San 8.08 y orden de4 compra en Gas 11.68.......
> 
> 
> edito: Pa´que me leannnnnnn





hobbes dijo:


> parece que hoy empezaremos muy verdes.
> 
> saludos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

canceladas ordenes de compra


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

Pollastre pedazo de vago pon los soportes y resistencias ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


>



me encanta la cara de la gacela, como diciendo "me estan dando por culo, pero yo impasible..."


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre pedazo de vago pon los soportes y resistencias ::



eh..hum... ¿qué hora es?

ah, sí, apertura... ::

a ver, no seas zulópata... tienes una R medianita en 9,480 contra la que nos acabamos de dar un morrazo, y un soporte fuerte en 9,283 (todo un clásico ya).

las oblicuas son demasiado débiles...


----------



## DeepChu (18 May 2010)

El que se quedara ayer abierto corto tiene q estar palmando como un champion a estas horas xD


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> El que se quedara ayer abierto corto tiene q estar palmando como un champion a estas horas xD




yalodeciayo...


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2010)

Vamos que nos vamos! A los carromatos. Tonto el último! Que os perdéis el rebotazo previo al megaguano!!!!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> eh..hum... ¿qué hora es?
> 
> ah, sí, apertura... ::
> 
> ...



la siguiente resistencia pollastre que esa ya se la ha saltado xd :: :


----------



## ERB (18 May 2010)

9.501,50
+2,32 %


----------



## Urederra (18 May 2010)

¿ Pero que mosca les ha picado hoy?


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> la siguiente resistencia pollastre que esa ya se la ha saltado xd :: :



próxima parada, resistencia en 10,110 . Hombre, yo ya no digo nada porque con la locura que vivimos últimamente, todo puede pasar... pero de verdad que no _creo_ que tengamos que usar esa resistencia... es que sería la hostia, vamos.


----------



## ERB (18 May 2010)

*La CNMV suspende la cotización de Indo hasta las 10.00 horas*

La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) acordó hoy suspender con efectos inmediatos y de forma cautelar la cotización bursátil de Indo, mientras se difunde "una información relevante sobre la citada entidad".

Según un comunicado remitido hoy a la CNMV, las acciones de la empresa regresarán al parqué a partir de las 10.00 de la mañana, una hora después de la apertura del mercado.

*Los títulos de Indo cerraron ayer a un precio de 0,98 euros.*

La CNMV suspende la cotización de Indo hasta las 10.00 horas - 18/05/10 - 2153181 - elEconomista.es


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 May 2010)

Bueno, parece que el plan de rescate sí que comienza a fluir.


----------



## ERB (18 May 2010)

Datos España Serenity markets



Pedidos industriales sube 13,6 % interanual en marzo mejor nivel desde hace 23 meses


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Tras la subidita ilógica de primera hora estamos en el momento perfecto para un sudden & sharp, es decir comerse a todos los largos con patatas.

Si ocurre, el volumen es muy bajo y eso no alimenta bajadas de momento, aunque ayer los gringos empezaron a subir su volumen de forma casi imperceptible.


----------



## Interesado (18 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> El que se quedara ayer abierto corto tiene q estar palmando como un champion a estas horas xD





Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> Tras la subidita ilógica de primera hora estamos en el momento perfecto para un sudden & sharp, es decir comerse a todos los largos con patatas.
> 
> Si ocurre, el volumen es muy bajo y eso no alimenta bajadas de momento, aunque ayer los gringos empezaron a subir su volumen de forma casi imperceptible.



Estos sustos mañaneros no pueden ser buenos para la salud...

En fin, me voy a tomar un café. Cuando vuelva quiero ese gap cerrado. :cook:


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> En fin, me voy a tomar un café. Cuando vuelva quiero ese gap cerrado. :cook:



Ve tranquilo... inocho:


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2010)

Menudas velas de 1m está largando el churribex :fiufiu: , más que velas son cirios de semana santa.

volatilidad, que la llaman...


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

Parece que quien manda aquí no es europa sino el S&P aunque esté en el overnight, ha sido llegar a una de sus resistencias y girar.


----------



## Interesado (18 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ve tranquilo... inocho:



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkQIJWh7MI8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkQIJWh7MI8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Efren (18 May 2010)

Interesado dijo:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkQIJWh7MI8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wkQIJWh7MI8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



El mejor programa de TV 

estoesdemasiadoparamicabeza


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 May 2010)

Vaya putada el gap alcista (por lo menos para mi), aunque yo sigo corto en mis 13 y ahora estoy en POP a ver si recupero las pérdidas en TEF,


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

Lo que está haciendo el Stoxx hoy tiene pinta de movimiento para perder tiempo a la espera de que abran los gringos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo que está haciendo el Stoxx hoy tiene pinta de movimiento para perder tiempo a la espera de que abran los gringos.



Pues si, hay que intentar hasta entonces hacerse operaciones de 30 pipos para tener una reservita por si nos equivocamos de tendencia :


----------



## pyn (18 May 2010)

El stoxx y la resistencia de los 2660/2666 marcará el día. Pero este lateralcillo es algo aburrido, aunque a zuloman&cía les gusten los laterales, a mi me parecen muy peligrosos.


----------



## DesdeVLC (18 May 2010)

Me aburro.... esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, esto no baja, 

No me quedan uñas


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

como es posible que una accion (aguas de barcelona) que va a dejar de cotizar, y la van a comprar todos los valores en menos de 15 dias a un precio fijado de 20 euros, hoy esté cotizan a 19.96???????????


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> El stoxx y la resistencia de los 2660/2666 marcará el día. Pero este lateralcillo es algo aburrido, aunque a zuloman&cía les gusten los laterales, a mi me parecen muy peligrosos.



Personalmente tampoco me gustan nada los laterales y prefiero las tendencias, además de que es más sencillo hacer dinero en ellas, no me gusta entrar al mercado solo para sacarme unos pocos puntos.


----------



## Lomendil (18 May 2010)

Demasiada tensión para mí (y que estoy currando). Cierro mis SAN del viernes con un 3% de beneficio.


----------



## aksarben (18 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como es posible que una accion (aguas de barcelona) que va a dejar de cotizar, y la van a comprar todos los valores en menos de 15 dias a un precio fijado de 20 euros, hoy esté cotizan a 19.96???????????



Porque, hasta el último momento, no hay certeza de que ocurra.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

"Aguas de Barcelona (Agbar) dejará de cotizar en bolsa, probablemente, el 1 de junio. La Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV) aprobó ayer la opa de exclusión que formulará la compañía sobre el 10% del capital que fluctúa libremente en bolsa y que está en manos de centenares de pequeños accionistas."


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que quien manda aquí no es europa sino el S&P aunque esté en el overnight, ha sido llegar a una de sus resistencias y girar.



Hola Mulder. 

Estaba precisamente leyendo un debate sobre lo que ya sabemos: 

a) Momento para comprar en el Ibex, Stoxx

b) Ni hablar. Es todo falso. Un rally imposible, dopado, amañado.

Y los de la postura b) dicen que el S&P manda y que de los 1100/1200 se va a los 800/900 pero no hasta los 680 que fue el mínimo; sin embargo, Hispanistan está quebrada y todo el mundo lo sabe fuera, por lo que el IBEX sí perforaría los minimos de marzo (6.800) y se dirigiría nada más y nada menos que a los místicos 5000.

¿Curioso no, Mulder? Me acordé de ti y de LCASC y de todos los demás que trabajáis en este hilo, porque coincidía con lo que decís y hacéis vosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Hola Mulder.
> 
> Estaba precisamente leyendo un debate sobre lo que ya sabemos:
> 
> ...



Yo no creo que sea momento de comprar en absoluto, es algo que no considero hasta finales de mayo. Sin embargo esta semana es vencimiento de futuros menor y es muy probable que tengamos alguna manipulación al alza, lo que hizo el S&P ayer al final y lo que ha hecho el Stoxx esta mañana me inclinan a pensar que nos van a aguantar toda la semana con algún momento de guano pero que no ira demasiado lejos, al menos no hasta llegar al mínimo semanal.

Si hay alguna sorpresa y nos vamos muy fuerte hacia abajo es muy probable que nos suban de la misma forma.

No hay otra forma de explicar lo que está sucediendo esta semana en las bolsas porque tiene todo una pinta demasiado sospechosa de aguante y el volumen bajo indica que los leoncios no están entrando al corto con todo el cargador, de todas formas sería bastante esperable alguna reacción a la baja con fuerza antes del viernes pero solo para descolocar al público o comprar a precios bajos.

edito: a un plazo más largo es esperable un máximo intermedio para julio que no supere máximos anuales, la subida podría hacerse durante los meses de junio y julio.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Mulder... hoy me he levantado con el gatillo flojo... ¿Cómo ves las criterias...? :fiufiu:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2010)

Mejor pillate Indos

Indo propone reducir capital para evitar la disolución de la compañía - 18/05/10 - 2153679 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Depeche (18 May 2010)

¿Como veis OHL?
Buenos dias a todos, estoy posicionado corto en OHL a 20,30 euros, y me gustaría saber vuestra opinión, me puse corto porque pienso que va a intentar tocar la recta directriz bajista que pasa por algo más de 19,5 euros, y tambien lo hice basándome en la gráfica semanal, ya que el MACD ha cortado a la baja y parece que tiene pinta de seguir a la baja el MACD,esto me hizo pensar que puede romper la directriz alcista a la baja y tener un movimiento brusco a la baja que la lleva por debajo de 19 euros.
Pero me gustaría contrastar alguna opinión y saber si estoy en lo cierto. Agradecería cualquier comentario al respecto.
Saludos y mucha suerte en vuestras inversiones.

http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/3570/ohl.png


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

me aburro asi que pongo un stop a 55 pipos y me voy a dar una vuelta ave3r si cuando venga rompio de una santa vez.

Me fastidia por que llevo + 60 pipos hoy a base de mete saca, pero es que ahora no se mueve ni 30 puntos hoygan :


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... hoy me he levantado con el gatillo flojo... ¿Cómo ves las criterias...? :fiufiu:



Mientras no pase la MM200 en diario en 3.42 a la baja no entraría corto. Tampoco veo una distribución demasiado fuerte, no me inspira mucha confianza para entrar, al menos esta semana.

Si un dia cierra por debajo de la MM200 habría que esperar un posible pull-back y entrar cuando la toque o ande muy cerca, el stop estaría allí donde la pasa de nuevo al alza.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mientras no pase la MM200 en diario en 3.42 a la baja no entraría corto. Tampoco veo una distribución demasiado fuerte, no me inspira mucha confianza para entrar, al menos esta semana.
> 
> Si un dia cierra por debajo de la MM200 habría que esperar un posible pull-back y entrar cuando la toque o ande muy cerca, el stop estaría allí donde la pasa de nuevo al alza.



Gracias... :




Creo que lo tengo claro... inocho:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

Yo no se si esto va a ir para arriba o si estan atrapando gacelas ::

¿como lo veis? : ya me empiezo a asustar :cook: :cook: :cook:


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿como lo veis? : ya me empiezo a asustar :cook: :cook: :cook:




yo no me preocuparia mientras te queden plumas...


----------



## Depeche (18 May 2010)

Yo también me estoy asustando, no lo tengo nada claro, a mi me da la sensación de que la semana debería acabar en rojo,pero hoy y mañana podrian haber subidas, pero no lo tengo nada claro. Ahora mismo tengo OHL en posición corta y voy palmando pasta, no se si vender en pérdidas o si aguantar a ver si se va para abajo,por gráfica semanal me da la sensación de que debería bajar pero no lo tengo claro.
Respecto al ibex mi modesta opinión es que lo van a subir hasta poco más de 9.600 y a partir de ahí lo bajaran con fuerza,pero no lo tengo claro.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Yo también me estoy asustando, *no lo tengo nada claro*, a mi me da la sensación de que la semana debería acabar en rojo,pero hoy y mañana podrian haber subidas, pero *no lo tengo nada claro*. Ahora mismo tengo OHL en posición corta y voy palmando pasta, no se si vender en pérdidas o si aguantar a ver si se va para abajo,por gráfica semanal me da la sensación de que debería bajar pero *no lo tengo claro*.
> Respecto al ibex mi modesta opinión es que lo van a subir hasta poco más de 9.600 y a partir de ahí lo bajaran con fuerza,pero *no lo tengo claro*.




Y si no lo tienes claro *pa que te metes manolete... *


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2010)

Los de los cortos tened cuidado, por Dios. No hay nada que impida a los leoncios llevarnos en tobogán a los 10K si les sale de los cojones, para despues tirarlo todo cuando ya estén todos los bajistas muertos.

Recordad que cada dos o tres días tenéis que realizar un ejercicio de desintoxicación del hilo del Ibex 35; concretamente tenéis que miraros al espejo y repetir 5 veces "No porque lo diga tonuel, veremos los míticos 3000" 

De lo contrario, acabamos creyéndonos nuestros propios análisis fundamentales, y claro, luego nos hostian.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Recordad que cada dos o tres días tenéis que realizar un ejercicio de desintoxicación del hilo del Ibex 35; concretamente tenéis que miraros al espejo y repetir 5 veces "No porque lo diga tonuel, veremos los míticos 3000"
> 
> De lo contrario, acabamos creyéndonos nuestros propios análisis fundamentales, *y claro, luego nos hostian*.




Hable por usted...


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... No le voy a meter al SAN... inocho: inocho: inocho: inocho: inocho:


----------



## R3v3nANT (18 May 2010)

copy & paste rulez!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Los de los cortos tened cuidado, por Dios. No hay nada que impida a los leoncios llevarnos en tobogán a los 10K si les sale de los cojones, para despues tirarlo todo cuando ya estén todos los bajistas muertos.
> 
> Recordad que cada dos o tres días tenéis que realizar un ejercicio de desintoxicación del hilo del Ibex 35; concretamente tenéis que miraros al espejo y repetir 5 veces "No porque lo diga tonuel, veremos los míticos 3000"
> 
> De lo contrario, acabamos creyéndonos nuestros propios análisis fundamentales, y claro, luego nos hostian.



cerrados cortos y abiertos largos, de vir ganando 600 a perder 100 :


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

abiertos largossssss???????????

metete en urbas, que me siento solo.........


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> cerrados cortos y abiertos largos, de vir ganando 600 a perder 100 :





LÁNGARO dijo:


> abiertos largossssss???????????
> 
> metete en urbas, que me siento solo.........


----------



## DeepChu (18 May 2010)

El ibex esta empanado, y ya lleva un buen rato asi, y creo q seguira asi hasta que se acerque la apertura del Dow. Y ademas, me da a mi que va a capuzar un poco a partir de ahi.

De todas formas hoy esta siendo rrarro rrarro rraaaarroooooo...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> abiertos largossssss???????????
> 
> metete en urbas, que me siento solo.........



El continuo con la quiebra de Indo (pospuesta o no...) se va a volver más nervioso...

Hay muchas del continuo que poco futuro tienen...
No estoy diciendo que sea el caso de Urbas, que ni idea ¿en?.

Un saludo

ED: La nota graciosa del día: Bolivia pide más inversiones y dice respetará propiedad privada.

Ni de coña xD si me roban, que al menos sean profesionales jaja


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

tengo una sensacion rara en el cuerpo, unas ganas enormes de comer hierba y dar brincos....... noto protuberancias en la frente ¿ sabeis que me puede estar pasando? ::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 May 2010)

Lo intuyo, me está pasando lo mismo, corto en grifols y pop, ¿lo que acabo de oir detrás mio son rugidos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

y los expertos que dicen ?? ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

esta calma tensa me huele a que va a romper con fuerza por algun lado ¿ sera verdad eso de que la tenencia es mi amiga ? ::


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tengo una sensacion rara en el cuerpo, unas ganas enormes de comer hierba y dar brincos....... noto protuberancias en la frente ¿ sabeis que me puede estar pasando? ::





zuloman dijo:


> y los expertos que dicen ?? ::





zuloman dijo:


> esta calma tensa me huele a que va a romper con fuerza por algun lado ¿ sera verdad eso de que la tenencia es mi amiga ? ::



Me parto....

Habrá que ver por donde rompe esto, yo creo que esta tarde vamos a tener más movimiento del que me esperaba, pero es que algo ha cambiado las condiciones del mercado y ese algo se podría llamar perfectamente 'manipulación pre-vencimeinto'.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 May 2010)

Yo por si acaso ando con el culo prieto y los stops muy ajustados, si no rompre por donde quiero que se vayan a pastar.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

yeeeeeeeeepaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... 

Mulder... estoy esperando al botas cerca de los 8,70... ¿cómo lo ves...? ienso:

Saludos :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

Pues si, la tendencia ha sido mi amiga  50 pipos a largo ::


----------



## Dula (18 May 2010)

¿A qué se debe este subidón? No entiendo ni ná de ná...


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> yeeeeeeeeepaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
> 
> Mulder... estoy esperando al botas cerca de los 8,70... ¿cómo lo ves...? ienso:
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Lo veo bien, pero esperaría a los 9.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿A qué se debe este subidón? No entiendo ni ná de ná...



De Cárpatos



> Grecia [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Anuncia que ha recibido 14.500 millones en préstamo de la UE, justo para los pagos de mañana. 4.4 los pone Alemania, 3,3 de Francia y 2,9 de Italia.



Esta es la broma de mal gusto.


----------



## Claca (18 May 2010)

El tren de los largos xú, xú, xúuuuuuuu.

Posibles objetivos:

IBEX 9.900 - 10.400

DAX 6.350

SP500 1.178 - 1.185

Por supuesto, el guano sigue ahí acechando, tan sólo sería un pequeño respiro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

que cierto es en la bolsa eso de que una retirada a tiempo es una victoria :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

Cambiar los cortos por largos asumiendo dejar de ganar lo que iba ganando + 100 lereles me ha supuesto pasar a ganar de nuevo 350 lereles en vez de palmar 1000 ::

Siempre he dicho que soldado herido sirve para otra batalla :no:

ah, Tonuel anotese un owend por la carita del bebe cuando Langaro y yo cerramos cortos y abrimos largos


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo veo bien, pero esperaría a los 9.









zuloman dijo:


> ah, Tonuel anotese un owned por la carita del bebe cuando Langaro y yo cerramos cortos y abrimos largos



:no:

no iba porque saliera cara o cruz... sino por la forma de operar... 

Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :no:
> 
> *no iba porque saliera cara o cruz... sino por la forma de operar*...
> 
> Saludos



Tan rudimentaria como eficaz


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 May 2010)

Hasta yo he acabado largo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

Yo diria que son muy capaces de llevarlo al 9800 del tiron, si lo hacen les meto cortos con todo lo gordo ::


----------



## rafaxl (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Yo diria que son muy capaces de llevarlo al 9800 del tiron, si lo hacen les meto cortos con todo lo gordo ::



Pinta tiene toda, vaya percal que me encuentro nada mas llegar a casa oye.::


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

AGEN?????? que os parece Iberia????


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

Ahora empezamos a tener lo que no teníamos antes: volumen

Seguimos en tendencia bajista y si hay volumen no iremos lejos con las subidas, ocurre lo mismo que el viernes, bajamos pero no había volumen.

Aunque tal vez no empiecen a bajar hoy, hay que convencer a los largos.


----------



## rafaxl (18 May 2010)

Por cierto, no tendra que ver el tema del ecofin que estan ahora reunidos?? o es ni fu ni fa...


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJA fuera de Urbas con 4% de beneficioooooooo


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJAAJAJAJA fuera de Urbas con 4% de beneficioooooooo



Joder haber puesto un STOP que esas cuando suben a veces se disparan un 20%.. la última vez hice eso con colonial...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

pues ahora 30 pipos corto  

yalodeciayo que un sano recorte tenia que haber,yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo ::

y ahora derechito a por los 9800 salvo que los usanos digan lo contrario

¿como vienen los futuros usanos?


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues ahora 30 pipos corto
> 
> yalodeciayo que un sano recorte tenia que haber,yalodeciayo,yalodeciayo ::
> 
> ...



En verde luminoso.


----------



## debianita (18 May 2010)

Habeis soltado a Pepón!!!

suerte que estos días estoy retirado del trading, tengo una semana frenética. Así que lo dejo en vuestras manos, subirlo hasta los 11k  quiero vender CRI a 3.9 :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

fuera de Gas con un 1.5%


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

dentro de Ibla........


----------



## rafaxl (18 May 2010)




----------



## ddddd (18 May 2010)

¿Momento de entrar en NBG para unos pocos días o demasiado kamikaze?

Saludos.


----------



## SrMarrón (18 May 2010)

Va a llegar el ibex a los 9800 o no? No se mueve de los 9670 a pesar de la apertura americana...

No se si ponerme corto ya o esperar a las 5 ienso:


----------



## Wbuffete (18 May 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Abierto corto de Ibex en 9650
S2

Eddito:
Si el DJI no supera la resi del 10725 (cierres) a los botes.


----------



## Abner (18 May 2010)

Arrepentíos pecadoreeeeees

La UE aprueba atar en corto a los fondos de alto riesgo - Libertad Digital

A ver marditoz ezpeculadorez, quién gestiona más de 100 millones con apalancamiento que le van a poner un euroburócrata en el hombro como si fuera la voz de su conciencia.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (18 May 2010)

ddddd dijo:


> ¿Momento de entrar en NBG para unos pocos días o demasiado kamikaze?
> 
> Saludos.



Si es para unos días no entres, si es para venderlas en navidad ok.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Arrepentíos pecadoreeeeees
> 
> La UE aprueba atar en corto a los fondos de alto riesgo - Libertad Digital
> 
> A ver marditoz ezpeculadorez, quién gestiona más de 100 millones con apalancamiento que le van a poner un euroburócrata en el hombro como si fuera la voz de su conciencia.



Al politburó pijiprogre no le gusta el libre mercado, sobre todo cuando trata de prohibir las crisis, decretazo mediante.

Los hedge funds son como inmensos dedos índice señalando directamente al cuello de los ministros de economía.


----------



## Abner (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al politburó pijiprogre no le gusta el libre mercado, sobre todo cuando trata de prohibir las crisis, decretazo mediante.
> 
> Los hedge funds son como inmensos dedos índice señalando directamente al cuello de los ministros de economía.



Qué raro que esta noticia no afecte al desarrollo actual de las cotizaciones, yo después de leerla me esperaba wano como represalia.

Está claro que no estoy con el sentimiento de mercado 8:


----------



## pyn (18 May 2010)

Vaya meneo que están dando no?


----------



## chudire (18 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Qué raro que esta noticia no afecte al desarrollo actual de las cotizaciones, yo después de leerla me esperaba wano como represalia.
> 
> Está claro que no estoy con el sentimiento de mercado 8:



Dales tiempo...

que gracia tienen las represalias cuando todo el mundo espera represalias?


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Corto en SAN a 8,75... :Baile:




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Abner (18 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Dales tiempo...
> 
> que gracia tienen las represalias cuando todo el mundo espera represalias?



No sé, veo que hay movimiento en infobolsa, pero bajar significativamente no baja la verdad. Aparte que sólo quedan 15 minutos y todavía está un 3,83% arriba.

O esperan a otro dia o no sé. A ver qué posiciones están tomando los leoncios, habrá que esperar al veredicto de Mulder.


----------



## RNSX (18 May 2010)

corto en san, corto en bbva, que sea lo que dios quiera


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Corto en SAN a 8,75... :Baile:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



¿Y te vas a quedar abierto? :8:--->::

Suerte, la vas a necesitar (de nuevo:ouch


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> ¿Y te vas a quedar abierto? :8:--->::
> 
> Suerte, la vas a necesitar (de nuevo:ouch





con dos cojones... hasta los 15 euros puedo aguantar...







Saludos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

Pollastre que dice la gap machine para mañana????? date prisa que si te da gap a la baja me quedo vendido ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre que dice la gap machine para mañana????? date prisa que si te da gap a la baja me quedo vendido ::



tarde::::


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

joder con la subasta del SAN... hondanadas de hostias hoyga... jajaja :XX:


Saludos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

Un dia bastante gris hoy, mucho sufrimiento para ganar 200 euros al final, me jode por que he pagado mas de comisiones


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

como pollastre no contesto, ni chicha ni limona, me que quedado corto solo con 3 minis : 

pretendia con todo el cargador ::


----------



## pollastre (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre que dice la gap machine para mañana????? date prisa que si te da gap a la baja me quedo vendido ::



hum... llevaba ya dos horas fuera de mercado, zulo... sorry, no he llegado a tiempo de ver tu post.

de todas formas no te podría haber dicho nada, porque no estoy en casa y no tengo acceso al indicador susurrante desde aquí.

pero vamos, conociendo como conozco al indicador susurrante (que para eso lo he parido desde cero) y viendo un poco así por encima el último cuarto de la sesión de hoy, yo diría que el IS marcaría gap a la baja.

te has quedado vendido al final?


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Un dia bastante gris hoy, mucho sufrimiento para ganar 200 euros al final, me jode por que he pagado mas de comisiones



Yo he hecho dos trades, un largo a Iberia y un corto a Map... total: 50 euros . Más que nada... a modo de metadona :XX:

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> pero vamos, conociendo como conozco al indicador susurrante (que para eso lo he parido desde cero) y viendo un poco así por encima el último cuarto de la sesión de hoy, yo diría que el IS marcaría gap a la baja.







Saludos


----------



## Interesado (18 May 2010)

Me dan un miedo cuando se ponen cortos en manada....que Botín reparta suerte.

Yo estoy fuera.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Perdido casi todo el beneficio de ayer, no esperaba que la subida se sostenga toda la sesion. Suerte tuve de deshacer cortos antes del almuerzo...sino ya estaria llorando...
Durante los ultimos 5 minutos se llegaron a ver los 8,80 en el SAN.
Mañana? GAP a la baja para tomar impulso? GAP al alza para despistar?


----------



## Starkiller (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al politburó pijiprogre no le gusta el libre mercado, sobre todo cuando trata de prohibir las crisis, decretazo mediante.
> 
> Los hedge funds son como inmensos dedos índice señalando directamente al cuello de los ministros de economía.



Cuando el enemigo tiene un arma, se intenta evitar.

en la guerra económica en la que estamos ahora mismo, los HF más poderosos estan bajo el control de la zona anglosajona. Es lógico que en Europa se intente aminorar su influencia.

No creo que esto tenga nada que ver con los "malvados especuladores" de Zapatero, esto es más serio, otra pequeña parte de la batalla económica trasatlántica.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hum... llevaba ya dos horas fuera de mercado, zulo... sorry, no he llegado a tiempo de ver tu post.
> 
> de todas formas no te podría haber dicho nada, porque no estoy en casa y no tengo acceso al indicador susurrante desde aquí.
> 
> ...



no seria un mal comienzo :: 

si me he quedado vendido pero solo con 3 minis, me entro miedo :cook: :cook: :cook:


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido muy alto y el saldo positivo.

- Se han pasado la mañana vendiendo hasta las 11:40, pero con titubeos.
- A partir de ahí han comprado hasta las 17.
- A las 17 se han puesto a vender pero a final de sesión han vuelto a comprar y además con mucha fuerza.
- En subasta han comprado.

En mi opinión estos señores no están bajistas ni mucho menos, parece que están locos por hacer subir el Ibex antes de vencimiento, ya que deben estar palmando de lo lindo. A las 17:19 hay una compra de más de 2500 contratos, espero que no sea un error de mis datos pero hoy no he apreciado cortes.

Yo ante este panorama no me fiaría de los cortos, lo siento por aquel que lo esté, a lo mejor esos 2500 contratos a la compra son un error de mi sistema, aunque esto lo podría confirmar alguien. También he visto compras fuertes pero no tan exageradas a esa hora entre los leoncios del Stoxx.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido muy alto y el saldo positivo.
> 
> - Se han pasado la mañana vendiendo hasta las 11:40, pero con titubeos.
> - A partir de ahí han comprado hasta las 17.
> ...




Hoy si que me he quedado sin nada al cierre, bastante pomada le han dado a mis cortos en la apertura de esta mañana, al final pérdidas asumibles, pero manda huevos pasarte el dia pegado a la pantalla para recuperar lo perdido.

Al final -200e.

Como mañana abra a la baja me hago ateo de San guano.


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

yo voy largo en Ibla....... y corto con un etf, jejjejeejejeje, por variar un poco


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Perdido casi todo el beneficio de ayer, no esperaba que la subida se sostenga toda la sesion. Suerte tuve de deshacer cortos antes del almuerzo...sino ya estaria llorando...
> Durante los ultimos 5 minutos se llegaron a ver los 8,80 en el SAN.
> Mañana? GAP a la baja para tomar impulso? GAP al alza para despistar?




Y los 8,63... 



Mulder dijo:


> En mi opinión estos señores no están bajistas ni mucho menos, parece que están locos por hacer subir el Ibex antes de vencimiento, *ya que deben estar palmando de lo lindo.* A las 17:19 hay una compra de más de 2500 contratos, espero que no sea un error de mis datos pero hoy no he apreciado cortes.




:XX: :XX: :XX:


Saludos ::


----------



## Arekusu (18 May 2010)

Buenas a todos, 

aquí teneis otra gacela para la manada 

Quería comentar algo al hilo de esto:



Mulder dijo:


> En mi opinión estos señores no están bajistas ni mucho menos, parece que están locos por hacer subir el Ibex antes de vencimiento, ya que deben estar palmando de lo lindo. A las 17:19 hay una compra de más de 2500 contratos, espero que no sea un error de mis datos pero hoy no he apreciado cortes.
> 
> Yo ante este panorama no me fiaría de los cortos, lo siento por aquel que lo esté, a lo mejor esos 2500 contratos a la compra son un error de mi sistema, aunque esto lo podría confirmar alguien. También he visto compras fuertes pero no tan exageradas a esa hora entre los leoncios del Stoxx.



Con los datos de cierre de ayer el strike con mas opciones fuera de dinero en el Stoxx era el 2800.


----------



## kokaine (18 May 2010)

Pasado este vencimiento largos ni con palo.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Alguien sabe como se a comportado la bolsa al dia siguiente de una subida fuerte? El SAN?


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Si cerrasen las bolsas USA en rojo y el Euro / USD se mantuviera debajo de 1,24; existen mayores probabilidades de ver un inicio de sesion en rojo?


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Fuerte caida del Euro en estos momentos, acariciando los 1,23


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

Otra vez nos vamos a despedir del 1.22 del Euro `__´!

Mulder, creo que es como dices... lo quieren subir para el vencimiento a toda costa.

Ya veremos mañana que tal se da...


----------



## ghkghk (18 May 2010)

¿Cuándo son los vencimientos?


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Otra vez nos vamos a despedir del 1.22 del Euro `__´!
> 
> Mulder, creo que es como dices... lo quieren subir para el vencimiento a toda costa.




Éso es lo que quieren que piense... 



ojito con el down señorehs... jajaja... :XX:


mirad mi firma...


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Euro en los 1,2285
USA toda en rojo


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Éso es lo que quieren que piense...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff tengo lo de las firmas chapado para no verlo... va más rápido el foro.

La bolsa por Carlos María: Buenas perspectivas para el Santander.

Es para animarte 

Ghkk xD siempre el tercer Viernes de cada mes


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

como veis PRGN, no está casi en minimos???????????


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como veis PRGN, no está casi en minimos???????????



Te doy mi opinión, que ya sabes que no está fundamentada o.
En mi opinión no es momento de navieras... ahora mismo el Baltic Dry, no es una buena referencia porque las flotas han aumentado mucho y enciman han bajado precios para los transportes.

Las Navieras son para cuando la recuperación esté más madura.


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

Pues yo a pesar de todo no tengo nada claro hacia donde vamos, tengo montones de señales contradictorias y no veo probable el que vayamos hacia una dirección determinada.

Lo cierto es que ahora el Stoxx está en un lugar muy determinado, una tierra de nadie de unos pocos puntos, que me hace pensar así. Lo ideal sería entrar allí por donde rompiera pero ni eso tengo claro que funcionará.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo a pesar de todo no tengo nada claro hacia donde vamos, tengo montones de señales contradictorias y no veo probable el que vayamos hacia una dirección determinada.
> 
> Lo cierto es que ahora el Stoxx está en un lugar muy determinado, una tierra de nadie de unos pocos puntos, que me hace pensar así. Lo ideal sería entrar allí por donde rompiera pero ni eso tengo claro que funcionará.



Creo que durante la mañana la bolsa se tiñe roja, como la seleccion...USA acentua la caida y el Euro sigue cayendo...hay noticias de que se esta aguantando la presion social y politica en España para cuando acabe la presidencia europeaienso:


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Urgente!!
"U.S. equities extended declines as the Deutsche Presse- Agentur news service said Germany will ban naked short-selling starting at midnight, citing comments made by Finance Minister Wolfgang Schaeuble to lawmakers at a closed door meeting in Berlin today." Bloomberg


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Hoy si que me he quedado sin nada al cierre, bastante pomada le han dado a mis cortos en la apertura de esta mañana, al final pérdidas asumibles, pero manda huevos pasarte el dia pegado a la pantalla para recuperar lo perdido.
> 
> Al final -200e.
> 
> Como mañana abra a la baja me hago ateo de San guano.



Vete pillandote una cruz invertida  , segun van los usanos me voy a permitir el lujo de llevarle la contraria a Mulder :8: .

Puede ser que los leoncios pensaran en subirlo mañana, pero me temo que si los usanos siguen baja que te baja las gacelas les van a pasar por encima en tropel , ademas Mulder dice que puede ser un fallo eso de los 2500 contratos ¿ alguien sabe comprobarlo ? 

Como veras en mi "analisis" hay un poco de datos a esta hora y mucho de deseo por haber dejado 3 minis cortos abiertos 



evidente dijo:


> Urgente!!
> "U.S. equities extended declines as the Deutsche Presse- Agentur news service said Germany will ban naked short-selling starting at midnight, citing comments made by Finance Minister Wolfgang Schaeuble to lawmakers at a closed door meeting in Berlin today." Bloomberg



Translate please, creo entender que dice pero no estoy seguro :, me paqrece entender que Alemania va a prohibir los cortos por la noche :8: :8: :8:


----------



## telefrancisco (18 May 2010)

Yo entiendo que Alemania prohíbe las ventas a corto a partir de esta medianoche. ¿Es así?


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Vete pillandote una cruz invertida  , segun van los usanos me voy a permitir el lujo de llevarle la contraria a Mulder :8: .
> 
> Puede ser que los leoncios pensaran en subirlo mañana, pero me temo que si los usanos siguen baja que te baja las gacelas les van a pasar por encima en tropel , ademas Mulder dice que puede ser un fallo eso de los 2500 contratos ¿ alguien sabe comprobarlo ?
> 
> ...



"...el servicio de noticias Deutsche Presse-Agentur dijo que Alemania prohibirá las ventas cortas al descubierto a partir de la medianoche...."


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

U.S. Stocks Drop on German Ban on Naked Short Sales; Euro Falls - Bloomberg.com

link a la noticia en Bloomberg


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

CONFIRMADO

Bafin Confirms German Ban on Naked Short-Selling at Midnight - Bloomberg.com


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Tengo miedo... :S


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

:´( y yo cerrando mis cortitos a las 17:29 minutos... :XX:

En fin... ¿y lo tranquilo que ando, en? jaja

Tonu, han de darte contrapartida... lo que no se yo es como va afectar esto ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> "...el servicio de noticias Deutsche Presse-Agentur dijo que Alemania prohibirá las ventas cortas al descubierto a partir de la medianoche...."



Disculpa mi torpeza pero sigo sin entender bien la noticia :

1.- Que prohibe a partir de esta noche operar con cortos ( es decir que prohibe los cortos siempre )

2.- Que prohibe operar con cortos a partir de medianoche ( que los prohibe solo por la noche )

Ya veo que no era solo mi ingles patatero el que me impedia entender 
Sea como fuere veo que los usanos lo estan celebrando a lo grande , el sp - 1,43 % en este momento


----------



## debianita (18 May 2010)

Pero esto que es!
Pero esto que es!
Pero esto que es!

No vamos a poder darle al botón rojo, o que?

Pues si solo se puede ir largo, va a haber unos volumenes ... :XX:


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Disculpa mi torpeza pero sigo sin entender bien la noticia :
> 
> 1.- Que prohibe a partir de esta noche operar con cortos ( es decir que prohibe los cortos siempre )
> 
> ...



A partir de la medianoche...es decir desde la medianoche en adelante...lo que no dicen el periodo de duracion de la prohibicion (dias?semanas?meses?) :ouch:


----------



## debianita (18 May 2010)

Tonuel!!!!! haga algo, sin no hay botón rojo no hay bolsa 8:


----------



## hobbes (18 May 2010)

¿alguien puede explicar que consecuencias tendra esto?.
gracias de parte de los novatos como yo.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

el euro..el euro...el euro


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pero esto que es!
> Pero esto que es!
> Pero esto que es!
> 
> ...



Lo de Alemania es distinto, allí te pones corto en las acciones, aquí nos ponemos con los cfd´s, que NO son las acciones... es decir, que no le afecta. 

Es que la nota es muy corta no dice nada...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pero esto que es!
> Pero esto que es!
> Pero esto que es!
> 
> ...



sera solo en el dax ¿no ? pues le pasaran la factura en el euroxx 

De momento los usa lo estan celebrando con alegria y roja pasion 

A ver si aclaramos si es solo de noche, osea cuando los mercados estan cerrados o si a partir de hoy ya no se va a poder operar con cortos en Alemania.

Si es lo segundo la espanta va a ser de ordago a la grande ::


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

CUIDADO...el Euro!!!!


----------



## debianita (18 May 2010)

Extrato del gran libro de J.J Murphy: condición para que se complete una operación el bolsa:


1- compra nuevo largo --- venta nuevo largo
2- compra nuevo largo --- venta viejo corto
3- compra viejo largo --- venta nuevo corto
4 - compra viejo corto --- venta viejo largo

Si prohiben los cortos, ya me explicarán como, cuando y hasta cuando. Tan solo tendrán lugar el caso 2.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

:XX: 1,2193....

Esta noche coman bien, tengan sexo y descansen...que mañana cenaremos en el infierno :XX:


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

¿Serán mis cortos del SAN los que nos lleven hasta los 3 euros... ? :baba:


Saludos :baba:


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Extrato del gran libro de J.J Murphy: condición para que se complete una operación el bolsa:
> 
> 
> 1- compra nuevo largo --- venta nuevo largo
> ...



Debian, va a afectar a la liquidez, esta claro.

Joder menudo castañazo del Euro... lo dicho, este año a la sierra. Ya vivo en la playa... jaja

Tonu xD por tu madre, esta vez no la jodas jaja ponle un Stop dinámico u algo así...


----------



## tplink888 (18 May 2010)

Alemania confirma la prohibición de las ventas bajistas a descubierto sobre determinados activos

martes, 18 mayo 2010, 20:47
A partir de la medianoche
El Gobierno de Alemania ha confirmado la noticia de que, a partir de medianoche, prohibirá realizar ventas bajistas a descubierto sobre los diez principales bancos del país, los bonos de gobiernos europeos y los credit default swaps (CDS) sobre los bonos de gobiernos europeos.

La medida, según ha confirmado un portavoz del ministerio alemán de Finanzas, entrará en vigor a partir de la medianoche.

Alemania confirma la prohibicion de las ventas bajistas a descubierto sobre determinados activos - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Delta_Juliet (18 May 2010)

Adios!! prohibido tocar el violín al cierre de las sesiones


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> :XX: 1,2193....
> 
> Esta noche coman bien, tengan sexo y descansen...que mañana cenaremos en el infierno :XX:



Algunos en caritas, otros tendran plusvalias para cenar donde mejor les parezca 

Si no me equivoco ha sido una lastima no poner todo el cargador de cortos y dejar abiertos solo 3 minis para mañana , bueno siempre es una alegria tener un seguro para empezar 



hobbes dijo:


> ¿alguien puede explicar que consecuencias tendra esto?.
> gracias de parte de los novatos como yo.



Euros y bolsa al wano como puedes comprobar en Usa


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Algunos en caritas, otros tendran plusvalias para cenar donde mejor les parezca
> 
> Si no me equivoco ha sido una lastima no poner todo el cargador de cortos y dejar abiertos solo 3 minis para mañana , bueno siempre es una alegria tener un seguro para empezar
> 
> ...



A mi me dio miedo abrir cortos antes del cierre, ya me habian escaldado durante todo el dia y no queria ser el desayuno de algun dedo asesino...:


----------



## hobbes (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Algunos en caritas, otros tendran plusvalias para cenar donde mejor les parezca
> 
> Si no me equivoco ha sido una lastima no poner todo el cargador de cortos y dejar abiertos solo 3 minis para mañana , bueno siempre es una alegria tener un seguro para empezar
> 
> ...



no lo tengo tan claro como tu,pero gracias


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Vean en vivo y en directo a la Mano de Dios trabajando en USA y el mercado de divisas...imperdible


----------



## bertok (18 May 2010)

Qué peligroso está el percal.

Están limpiando la sabana para que las gacelas puedan pastar con calma.

Cuidado, los leones está preparando la emboscada.


----------



## debianita (18 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Vean en vivo y en directo a la Mano de Dios trabajando en USA y el mercado de divisas...imperdible



OMG !!!

Alguna información adicional sobre la prohibición de los cortos?


----------



## eduenca (18 May 2010)

No acabo de entender la actual caída de bolsas y subida de bonos seguros tras la noticia. 

¿Sobre qué bonos de Gobiernos se está corto? Sobre los de deuda periférica, luego se supone que tras la medida subiría la deuda periférica (bajarían los intereses) y el vuelo a la calidad sería a la inversa, con dinero saliendo del bono alemán (pero sin embargo se acaba de disparar).

Con los CDS igual. No creo que hubiera muchos cortos en CDS de PIIGS, más bien de haberlos serían CDS de Alemania, con lo que subiría el CDS alemán y bajarían sus bonos (subiría el yield).


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

hobbes dijo:


> no lo tengo tan claro como tu,pero gracias



Pues tenia 20 dolares en casa y he mandado a Hassan ( el visitante Toneluano/gacelistico) a cambiarlos por euros hoyga


----------



## eduenca (18 May 2010)

Cotiza a la baja la incertidumbre sobre los efectos de una medida tan contradictoria, ya que los CDS y los bonos son lo opuesto y se ha prohibido el corto al descubierto en ambos. También cotiza a la baja el cachondeo en el que se está convirtiendo esto de legislar sobre la marcha según dicten los mercados.


----------



## debianita (18 May 2010)

Zulomán ustec siempre poniendo fotos de morenos ... al final vamos a pensar mal :XX:

Parece que la mano de Dios no tiene nada que hacer con el eur/$ .Madre ... esto se pone feo. Voy a contar los latunes


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2010)

La menda se ha quedado corta para mañana...


----------



## Wataru_ (18 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La menda se ha quedado corta para mañana...



El menda los cerró a las 17:29 :ouch:... jaja.

Nada... que está la cosa muy revuelta...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La menda se ha quedado corta para mañana...



Que calladito te lo tenias pillina  , eso se dice antes de ver que pasa por si hay que emitir el correspondiente certificado ::
Yo tambien corto con 3 minis, pensaba meterle los 9 pero me acojone


----------



## pyn (18 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> La menda se ha quedado corta para mañana...



Yo he cerrado un corto del stoxxx con 65 puntitos, miedo me da lo que pueden hacer. Mañana veo los toros desde la barrera.


----------



## pyn (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Que calladito te lo tenias pillina  , eso se dice antes de ver que pasa por si hay que emitir el correspondiente certificado ::
> Yo tambien corto con 3 minis, pensaba meterle los 9 pero me acojone




¿No crees que 9 minis es demasiado para alguien que está empezando?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Yo he cerrado un corto del stoxxx con 65 puntitos, miedo me da lo que pueden hacer. Mañana veo los toros desde la barrera.



querra decir usted los osos 

pues 9 minis me parecen pocos a veces hoyga, necesito fuertes dosis de adrenalina para mantener la tension  , bueno en serio el caso es que empece con 10 y me dieron hasta en la orejas, asi que hasta que recupere pues habra que seguir asi............ mi objetivo nº 1 es ponerme en verde ( en esta semana si tengo suerte ) , el objetivo nº 2 es ir retirando los 18.000 lereles que meti inicialmente el objetivo nº 3 seria dejar la mitad en la cuenta y retirar la otra mitad de los beneficios.


Como cuento de la lechera no tiene precio ¿ eh ?


----------



## xavigomis (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> querra decir usted los osos
> 
> pues 9 minis me parecen pocos a veces hoyga, necesito fuertes dosis de adrenalina para mantener la tension  , bueno en serio el caso es que empece con 10 y me dieron hasta en la orejas, asi que hasta que recupere pues habra que seguir asi............ mi objetivo nº 1 es ponerme en verde ( en esta semana si tengo suerte ) , el objetivo nº 2 es ir retirando los 18.000 lereles que meti inicialmente el objetivo nº 3 seria dejar la mitad en la cuenta y retirar la otra mitad de los beneficios.
> 
> ...




con ese apalancamiento tan brutal que llevas te puedes pulir el capital en un plis plas, si te equivocas de dirección y con la volatilidad que hay... el roto puede ser considerable.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> con ese apalancamiento tan brutal que llevas te puedes pulir el capital en un plis plas, si te equivocas de dirección y con la volatilidad que hay... el roto puede ser considerable.



Soy consciente :

Calro que tambien me puede salir bien ¿no?


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Mañana dia para largos? ::::


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Que calladito te lo tenias pillina  , eso se dice antes de ver que pasa por si hay que emitir el correspondiente certificado ::
> Yo tambien corto con 3 minis, pensaba meterle los 9 pero me acojone



hoyga hamijo, que ya lo he dicho en petit comité...


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Soy consciente :
> 
> Calro que tambien me puede salir bien ¿no?



Pregúntaselo a tonuel

Tiene unas fotos de traseros de mandriles muy ilustradas

Caritas no va a dar abasto con lo que "pare" este hilo


----------



## xavigomis (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Soy consciente :
> 
> Calro que tambien me puede salir bien ¿no?



La semana pasada, operando con pocos contratos saqué unos 2k's, entre ayer i hoy, operando con 6 mini's había llegado a palmar más de esos 2k's...

Con este tipo de operaciones sólo gana uno, el BROKER.


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> querra decir usted los osos
> 
> pues 9 minis me parecen pocos a veces hoyga, necesito fuertes dosis de adrenalina para mantener la tension  , bueno en serio el caso es que empece con 10 y me dieron hasta en la orejas, asi que hasta que recupere pues habra que seguir asi............ mi objetivo nº 1 es ponerme en verde ( en esta semana si tengo suerte ) , *el objetivo nº 2 es ir retirando los 18.000 lereles que meti inicialmente *el objetivo nº 3 seria dejar la mitad en la cuenta y retirar la otra mitad de los beneficios.
> 
> ...



Ya, mi objetivo inicial también era ganar y poder retirar el capital inicial, y apostar solo con la pasta "extra", con los beneficios (así duele menos si pierdes), pero vamos, que ahora mismo tengo el capital inicial reducido a la mitad... 

Llevaba plusvalías pero me mató el guano de finales de abril.

Y a ver mañana que pasa... ¡mamá, miedo! :rolleye::rolleye:


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

Pues a mi me parece que la prohibición de cortos va a generar el mercado más bajista que hayamos podido ver en años, siempre pasa lo mismo, primero falta liquidez y a medida que se cierran los largos el mercado baja más y más, no hay freno al no haber contrapartida, no hay arbitraje posible.

Lo que no entiendo es porque no se pueden meter cortos en CDS's si eso es precisamente como ir largo en deuda soberana, en fin, cada día entiendo menos a los políticos y sus estúpidas e inútiles medidas.


----------



## rbotic statistics (18 May 2010)

Negras tardes a todos... 

Cuando podais pasaros por el hilo del *negro mayo de 2010*... previsiones cumplidas, diversión y muchas cosas más...

ATENCIÓN: el lunes comienza el negro mayo de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

S2s


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que la prohibición de cortos va a generar el mercado más bajista que hayamos podido ver en años, siempre pasa lo mismo, primero falta liquidez y a medida que se cierran los largos el mercado baja más y más, no hay freno al no haber contrapartida, no hay arbitraje posible.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es porque no se pueden meter cortos en CDS's si eso es precisamente como ir largo en deuda soberana, en fin, cada día entiendo menos a los políticos y sus estúpidas e inútiles medidas.



En que medida puede afectar al Ibex si en Hispanistan no igualan la medida?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ya, mi objetivo inicial también era ganar y poder retirar el capital inicial, y apostar solo con la pasta "extra", con los beneficios (así duele menos si pierdes), pero vamos, que ahora mismo tengo el capital inicial reducido a la mitad...
> 
> Llevaba plusvalías pero me mató el guano de finales de abril.
> 
> Y a ver mañana que pasa... ¡mamá, miedo! :rolleye::rolleye:



Veo que el " sistema" no es muy original, debe ir fuertemente impreso en los genes gacelisticos 



Mulder dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que la prohibición de cortos *va a generar el mercado más bajista que hayamos podido ver en años*, siempre pasa lo mismo, primero falta liquidez y a medida que se cierran los largos el mercado baja más y más, no hay freno al no haber contrapartida, no hay arbitraje posible.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo es porque no se pueden meter cortos en CDS's si eso es precisamente como ir largo en deuda soberana, en fin, cada día entiendo menos a los políticos y sus estúpidas e inútiles medidas.



Tonuel ¿ ya has contratado a esos becarios ?  :XX:  , si no es asi, te sugiero un nuevo certificado con un 1000 bien visible, asi solo tendras que certificar de 1000 en 1000 pipos


----------



## Wbuffete (18 May 2010)

Bueno chicos 
El DJI no ha podido con el 10720 y se han puesto nerviositos
Me he quedado con la posi abierta.
S2 y a dormir que soy gacela madrugadora.

La prohibición sobre "naked" no sirvió de nada en la primera fase de la crisis.Ahora tampoco servirá.Al menos los barandas justifican su salario.
Chao


----------



## Mulder (18 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> En que medida puede afectar al Ibex si en Hispanistan no igualan la medida?



Si la bolsa alemana cae, el Stoxx también lo hará y el Ibex acabará siendo arrastrado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

Bueno señores me voy a la piltra que mañana a primera hora tengo que decidir si le meto todo el cargador corto o si pillo beneficios del gap y me pongo largo


----------



## Pepitoria (18 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si la bolsa alemana cae, el Stoxx también lo hará y el Ibex acabará siendo arrastrado.



el stoxx esta también fuerte, pero sin duda el la bolsa alemana es la que manda


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

a ver si pillamos cortos....creo que mañana no habra nada disponible...jejeje


----------



## zuloman_borrado (18 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> a ver si pillamos cortos....creo que mañana no habra nada disponible...jejeje



Me estoy pensando subastar los mios 

Por cierto, acabo de comparar las comisiones de r4 e interdin , vaya diferencia :8:

en miniibex :

interdin 0,90 

r4 : 1,45 

Me voy a cambiar, con la de operaciones que hago al dia es una pasta gansa xd 

pero antes ¿ que tal funciona interdin ? mas o menos como r4 o peor


----------



## pyn (18 May 2010)

Mucha gacela corta y el stoxxx, por ejemplo, ha recuperado bastante de los mínimos de sesión. De todos modos, a medio plazo el escenario es bajista, aunque mañana sabe dios lo que puede suceder.


----------



## Arekusu (18 May 2010)

Prohibiendo los cortos lo único que consiguen es reducir la liquidez y aumentar la volatilidad, y estos no son precisamente los mejores ingredientes de una tendencia alcista.

En cuanto a los que piensen ponerse cortos estos dias, que tengan en cuenta que los vencimientos de opciones apuntan hacia arriba, y por encima de todo, que antes de que estas noticias nos lleguen a nosotros los leoncios ya están posicionados.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

que deberiamos de suponer para que se de un alza de mercado mañana?

dados los vencimientos, podemos esperar gap a la baja y recuperacion a media tarde tras la aparicion de hasta el tato en television diciendo que estas medidas refuerzan la confianza en el mercado europeo?


----------



## Fran200 (18 May 2010)

Da miedo lo que esta pasando ahora mismo....
Lo mismo mañana no abre la bolsa.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

euro....1,2180


----------



## Fran200 (18 May 2010)

Mira los futuros Ibex...el SP en el Forex.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mira los futuros Ibex...el SP en el Forex.



no lo puedo ver...nos puedes decir lo que ves??


----------



## Fran200 (18 May 2010)

De momento Ibex por debajo de 9400 y el sp cotiza a 1113...perooo lo peor ha sido la caida en dos minutos......terrible


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

No me jodais cabrones... que no voy a dormir de la emoción... jajaja... :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Taxidermista (18 May 2010)

Habéis visto esa vela del EURCHF??? Apenas consiguen sujetarlo en 1,4. Van a tener que darle oxígeno y dejarle caer otros 300 pipos como el otro día.


----------



## bertok (18 May 2010)

Mañana va a haber una hostia de espanto.
Los futuros muy a la baja, el € depreciandose contra dolar y yen .....

Vaya subida se han marcado los íncides patrios en la jornada de hoy. Deberáin meter a unos cuantos en la carcel ya que no tienen mayor afición que desplumar al personal.

Lo recuerdo y lo dejo escrito: *Estamos en pleno crash*


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Si los futuros del Ibex cotizan a 9400...traducimos a una apertura con gap a la baja de cerca del -4%...asi...directo...sin vaselina


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

euro....1.2164


----------



## Fran200 (18 May 2010)

Mañana es la ruina para muchos, hoy se ha preparado la jugada a conciencia. Esto se sabia desde el viernes, y han preparado los indices para exprimir al pequeño inversor.


----------



## bertok (18 May 2010)

Ya sean quemado todos los cartuchos, hipotecando hasta el futuro de los niños de Angola.

Sólo queda que cierren los mercados y lo vamos a ver.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mañana es la ruina para muchos, hoy se ha preparado la jugada a conciencia. Esto se sabia desde el viernes, y han preparado los indices para exprimir al pequeño inversor.



nos puedes mantener al tanto de como estan evolucionando los futuros??:


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2010)

Joder, me estáis acojonando...


----------



## Taxidermista (18 May 2010)

Lo del franco suizo es surrealista, la presión de compra tiene que ser bestial:


----------



## bertok (18 May 2010)

Pecata, no es momento de estar en bolsa.
 
Se ve muy bien desde la barrera mientras se aniquilan entre ellos.


----------



## Fran200 (18 May 2010)

De momento se ha estabilizado la cotización del ibex y está aguantando los 9400...el sp sigue en 1113

El problema es el cambio Dólar/euro....si veo algo significativo lo reflejaré aquí


----------



## pecata minuta (18 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Pecata, no es momento de estar en bolsa.
> 
> Se ve muy bien desde la barrera mientras se aniquilan entre ellos.



Ya... pero es que llevaba sin entrar 15 días y tenía mono.
He entrado corta solo con 1 mini a modo de metadona, como dice Wata.


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mañana es la ruina para muchos, hoy se ha preparado la jugada a conciencia. Esto se sabia desde el viernes, y han preparado los indices para exprimir al pequeño inversor.





bertok dijo:


> Ya sean quemado todos los cartuchos, hipotecando hasta el futuro de los niños de Angola.
> 
> Sólo queda que cierren los mercados y lo vamos a ver.



joder... cabrones... no me acojoneis... :


que tengo un fondo de renta fija corporativa... :ouch:



Saludos :ouch:


----------



## bertok (18 May 2010)

Quítete el mono.

La dosis está adulterada en estos días.


----------



## Fran200 (18 May 2010)

Repetido................


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Mañana es la ruina para muchos, hoy se ha preparado la jugada a conciencia. Esto se sabia desde el viernes, y han preparado los indices para exprimir al pequeño inversor.





bertok dijo:


> Ya sean quemado todos los cartuchos, hipotecando hasta el futuro de los niños de Angola.
> 
> Sólo queda que cierren los mercados y lo vamos a ver.




me huele el pantalón... :cook:



y éso que voy corto en SAN... jajaja 


Saludos


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

sabeis si en Renta4 se pueden ya colocar ordenes a partir de la 12:01 de la madrugada?


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> sabeis si en Renta4 se pueden ya colocar ordenes a partir de la 12:01 de la madrugada?





Si, y ahora mismo también... pero hasta las 9:00 no te van a entrar... osea que... :fiufiu:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Fran200 (18 May 2010)

Reunión de urgencia....
Veremos si solo se salva el que esté fuera


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

reunion de urgencia?
Quienes? a que hora? sobre que tema?

si hasta el papa va a tener que salir a calmar las revueltas almas de los especuladores / inversores / y gente que estaba de paso


----------



## Atsig Ubrub (18 May 2010)

¿Como afectará esto?

Alemania confirma la prohibicion de las ventas bajistas a descubierto sobre determinados activos - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

Fran200 dijo:


> Reunión de urgencia....
> 
> Veremos si solo se salva el que esté fuera



hostias... el nuke de aleph... :8:


esta noche no duermo... 


Saludos


----------



## bertok (18 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> hostias... el nuke de aleph... :8:
> 
> 
> esta noche no duermo...
> ...



Esto va para largo.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

New market curbs to start early June: sources - Yahoo! Finance

La realidad supera la ficcion...primero Alemania y luego los USA


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

La madre que me parió... :


Vamos a morir y yo con estos pelos... :8:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## bertok (18 May 2010)

Se cuece algo gordo.

No tenemos toda la información.


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

Paciencia..aun tenemos trecho para llegar al 1,1846 de Enero 2006 en el Euro


----------



## LÁNGARO (18 May 2010)

entonces que pasará con mi etf del ibex inverso??????????????????
edito: lo que me jode es estar largo en iberia...............


----------



## evidente (18 May 2010)

"The SEC and exchanges will propose later on Tuesday a circuit breaker that would halt trading in a stock for five minutes if it fell more than 10 percent in 5 minutes, multiple sources said.

One source said the breakers would apply between 9:45 a.m. and 3:35 p.m. EST, ending in time for the New York Stock Exchange's closing auction. The trial period will last six months ending in December." Yahoo Finance

Es decir, cuando nos veamos superados...paramos la cocina...:XX:


----------



## bertok (18 May 2010)

Esta semana van a tener que probarlo en tiempo real


----------



## Gliese (18 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> La madre que me parió... :
> 
> 
> Vamos a morir y yo con estos pelos... :8:
> ...



Eso no es nada Tonueliño, me temo que se trata de un ataque especulativo contra tus certified



Spoiler



El anticrash existe, pero al parecer le quieren dar otra vuelta de tuerca
*
SEC set to propose creating unified stock-halt system*
In wake of May 6 volatility, circuit breakers may need* to be in effect by June 14*

Currently, equity exchanges have inconsistent circuit-breaker policies with respect to individual stocks that experience major price moves. Critics of the system argue that the inconsistency helped drive the market plunge.

So even if trading in a particular stock is halted for less than a second on one exchange, known as a pause, it isn't halted on other electronic exchange -- exacerbating a run.

Exchanges would need to write stock-specific circuit breaker listing standards and have them approved by the SEC by June 14, the sources said.

Another proposal under discussion at the agency would expand an existing circuit-breaker system into one that would have responded on May 6* by halting all exchange trading in the event of a 5% drop in the Dow industrials*, according to sources familiar with the talks.

:8::8::8: que dice Tonuel de esto ??? :XX: :XX:


----------



## tonuel (18 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Esta semana van a tener que probarlo en tiempo real...





jajaja... te veo muy optimista últimamente... :XX:


Saludos


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

A los mas experimentados...cuando todos los elementos de juicio de dicen que una cotizacion va a ir en una direccion y el miedo y/o temor (inseguridad) te dicen otra cosa...que carajos haceis????????????

Una gacela con grandes cicatrices y con ganas de volver a pastar en el Serengueti...jejeje


----------



## bertok (19 May 2010)

Realista.

Estamos en pleno crash aunque los árboles nos dificulten ver el bosque.

En un tiempo pasaremos para montar cartera de largo plazo


----------



## bertok (19 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> A los mas experimentados...cuando todos los elementos de juicio de dicen que una cotizacion va a ir en una direccion y el miedo y/o temor (inseguridad) te dicen otra cosa...que carajos haceis????????????
> 
> Una gacela con grandes cicatrices y con ganas de volver a pastar en el Serengueti...jejeje



Los mejor en esos casos es quedarse fuera viendo el festival.

Las prisas no son buenas, y menos en los mercados financieros.


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (19 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> New market curbs to start early June: sources - Yahoo! Finance
> 
> La realidad supera la ficcion...primero Alemania y luego los USA




Te me has adelantado por minutos.

Conozco gente que opera mucho en bolsa en EEUU, y comentaban hace semanas que había que aprovechar los cortos mientras duraran, porque tenían pinta de durar poco.

Y me extrañaba esta noche ver que pasaba en Alemania y no en EEUU.

Hay gente que ya sabía o se olía esto.


----------



## bertok (19 May 2010)

visillófilas pepitófagas dijo:


> Te me has adelantado por minutos.
> 
> Conozco gente que opera mucho en bolsa en EEUU, y comentaban hace semanas que había que aprovechar los cortos mientras duraran, porque tenían pinta de durar poco.
> 
> ...



Les va a valer de poco.

Me recuerda al borracho que pide la última copa.


----------



## luisfernando (19 May 2010)

La esperanza es lo último que se pierde jejeje.

No quieren decirnos la verdad, así que prepararse porque España tiene muchos ladrillos para usar


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

si esa teoria es cierta..... han estado tirando el mercado solo para aprovechar el poco tiempo que les quedaba para estar cortos, con lo que ahora un poco mas de miedo en el gacerío, ellos no harán nada, bajará un poco mas, y se pondrán largos cuando todos pensemos que esto es un crash.................


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Les va a valer de poco.
> 
> Me recuerda al borracho que pide la última copa.



les va a valer de poco??????? cuanto pudieron ganar el dia que el Down bajó en 5 minutos?????????????'


----------



## bertok (19 May 2010)

compra, compra, .....


----------



## bertok (19 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> les va a valer de poco??????? cuanto pudieron ganar el dia que el Down bajó en 5 minutos?????????????'



La pasta gansa todavía no la han hecho.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

Tan solo divago....... pero ya voy largo y corto jejejejej


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2010)

No se os puede dejar solos. Ni a vosotros, ni a los leoncios ni a los políticos... Te descuidasy te fockan el chiringuito.


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

visillófilas pepitófagas dijo:


> Te me has adelantado por minutos.
> 
> Conozco gente que opera mucho en bolsa en EEUU, y comentaban hace semanas que había que aprovechar los cortos mientras duraran, porque tenían pinta de durar poco.
> 
> ...



Estas son las primeras pinceladas de lo que se puede estar cociendo y/o ya esta cocido respecto a los cambios en la estructura y operativa de los distintos mercados (en especial de los de deuda soberana que es en ellos donde se concentra y concentrara el riesgo en el corto y medio plazo) tocando a su vez a la matriz economica del mercado de acciones representativas de las empresas (grandes y transnacionales) que son las que por ultimo financian y colocan a los politicos.


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

Euro...recuperando medianamente...1,2171


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

Se que mi comentario no va a ser precisamente aceptado por la cataclísmica multitud pero...

No veo el volumen subiendo, al menos en el Stoxx. Y esto a mi no me da mucha confianza en las bajadas, puede que mañana bajemos fuerte y lo tengamos pero de momento solo se ve un pequeño rastro de subida en el S&P, ni siquiera es ese volumen que desencadena los grandes guanos que hemos visto hasta antes del viernes pasado.

En el Ibex si que veo el volumen suficiente como para estar a un paso del cataclismo, pero en el resto nada, una situación que no me cuadra con estos desplomes que están haciendo, parecen muy controlados no hay esa volatilidad descontrolada que vimos hace un par de semanas.


----------



## AGM (19 May 2010)

Hay algún astrologo en este hilo?


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

entonces.... mañana guano aprimera hora y luego recuperamos??????????????????? eso sería lo perfecto para mi........... o al reves tambien


----------



## luisfernando (19 May 2010)

Pues apostaría a que mañana es Martes NEGRO pero Muy Negro.

Mañana tocamos los 8980.


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Se que mi comentario no va a ser precisamente aceptado por la cataclísmica multitud pero...
> 
> No veo el volumen subiendo, al menos en el Stoxx. Y esto a mi no me da mucha confianza en las bajadas, puede que mañana bajemos fuerte y lo tengamos pero de momento solo se ve un pequeño rastro de subida en el S&P, ni siquiera es ese volumen que desencadena los grandes guanos que hemos visto hasta antes del viernes pasado.
> 
> En el Ibex si que veo el volumen suficiente como para estar a un paso del cataclismo, pero en el resto nada, una situación que no me cuadra con estos desplomes que están haciendo, parecen muy controlados no hay esa volatilidad descontrolada que vimos hace un par de semanas.



evidente..mente no creo que mañana abramos a 5.000 ni mucho menos...lo importante en este asunto, es desde mi humilde punto de vista, ver como evoluciona el tema economico-financiero...que en otras palabras es un momento historico mismo que el que hemos experimentado desde finales del 2007...como se van dando cada uno de los acontecimientos...

ya en bolsa...se pueden dar varios escenarios...uno de cara a los vencimientos que puede tener otros desarrollos intermedios (abrir con fuerte gap a la baja y a medida que los distintos gestores principales vayan hablando para tranquilizar a la gente esto vaya cambiando...otro que es el de mantener la tendencia a la baja durante todo el dia)...dudo que abramos co clara definicion alcista


----------



## NosTrasladamus (19 May 2010)

Graben esto en letras de oro, damas y caballeros: ienso::Aplauso:



evidente dijo:


> Estas son las primeras pinceladas de lo que se puede estar cociendo y/o ya esta cocido respecto a los cambios en la estructura y operativa de los distintos mercados (en especial de los de deuda soberana que es en ellos donde se concentra y concentrara el riesgo en el corto y medio plazo) tocando a su vez a la matriz economica del mercado de acciones representativas de las empresas (grandes y transnacionales) que son las que por ultimo financian y colocan a los politicos.


----------



## AGM (19 May 2010)

Ya veo que no hay ningún astrólogo. Yo tampoco lo soy. Pero según muchos astrólogos(diría todos) cuando plutón y saturno entran en posiciones tensas 0º, 90º 0 180º se producen cambios macroeconómicos a nivel mundial. Creo que es en Julio cuando habrá mayor tensión. OS QUEDAN 2 MESES PARA JUGAR, LUEGO MEJOR LOS NAIPES.


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2010)

AGM dijo:


> Ya veo que no hay ningún astrólogo. Yo tampoco lo soy. Pero según muchos astrólogos(diría todos) cuando plutón y saturno entran en posiciones tensas 0º, 90º 0 180º se producen cambios macroeconómicos a nivel mundial. Creo que es en Julio cuando habrá mayor tensión. OS QUEDAN 2 MESES PARA JUGAR, LUEGO MEJOR LOS NAIPES.



Muler es astrólogo aficionado, pero creo que está más especializado en lunas.


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

AGM dijo:


> Ya veo que no hay ningún astrólogo. Yo tampoco lo soy. Pero según muchos astrólogos(diría todos) cuando plutón y saturno entran en posiciones tensas 0º, 90º 0 180º se producen cambios macroeconómicos a nivel mundial. Creo que es en Julio cuando habrá mayor tensión. OS QUEDAN 2 MESES PARA JUGAR, LUEGO MEJOR LOS NAIPES.



Para Julio España ya no tendra la presidencia europea y segun El Confidencial el PP solicitara ELECCIONES ANTICIPADAS...ZP no llega a finales del 2010 como dijo en su momento (creo ya hace dos o tres años) PPCC!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Para Julio España ya no tendra la presidencia europea y segun El Confidencial el PP solicitara ELECCIONES ANTICIPADAS...ZP no llega a finales del 2010 como dijo en su momento (creo ya hace dos o tres años) PPCC!!!!



¿Y a quien le importa todo eso?
Lo que todo el mundo quiere saber es... si España ganará o no el mundial.


----------



## AGM (19 May 2010)

Lo ganará Argentina en una final frente a España. Hacer porras o jugar al poker pero no jugueis en Junio-Julio.


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y a quien le importa todo eso?
> Lo que todo el mundo quiere saber es... si España ganará o no el mundial.



Yaaa...me sabe a lo mismo que leer como se tiran cohetes y petardos por la bajada de la mora de creditos RESPECTO A FEBRERO DE ESTE AÑO...cuando la cifra vital indica un incremento de entre el 20 al 25% de la mora respecto del mismo mes año anterior (4,X a 5, 3X no lo recuerdo exactamente).....

En tierra de ciegos el tuerto es Rey!!!...cuanta verdad en 8 palabras!


----------



## luisfernando (19 May 2010)

Elecciones Anticipadas (Julio-Agosto) Gana el PP.

Elecciones Anticipadas (otra vez el proximo año?) Gana el PSOE (Bernardino León).


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

para el que este despierto aun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Kvu6Kgp8


----------



## Realquilado (19 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> para el que este despierto aun
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3Kvu6Kgp8



¡No se ve!


----------



## chollero (19 May 2010)

Realquilado dijo:


> ¡No se ve!



pinchando en el enlace he encontrado este otro, tened cuidado que a los ludopatas os puede caer en la bolsa una como esta

YouTube - Hail Storm Oklahoma City


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

Realquilado dijo:


> ¡No se ve!



Es una cancion de Edith Piaf...no es para ver en todo caso para escuchar...no se si te conecta el vinculo a un video de youtube??


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

YouTube - Edith Piaf - Non, Je ne regrette rien


----------



## evidente (19 May 2010)

Realquilado dijo:


> ¡No se ve!



YouTube - Edith Piaf - Non, Je ne regrette rien

A ver si ahora????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Y a quien le importa todo eso?
> Lo que todo el mundo quiere saber es... si España ganará o no el mundial.



El otro dia, lo juro por mi tio Arturo, oi en radio intereconomia que si España ganaba el mundial se acababa la crisis :8: :8: pense que el tipo estaba de broma, pero no, lo decia en serio, aseguraba que eso crearia la ilusion entre la poblacion que hace falta para salir de la crisis........ un estoloarreglamosentretodos.org en toda regla hoygan


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2010)

Cuanto madrugas Zuloman.

En fin, que yo me iba más o menos contenta con mi corto, pero me encuentro estos titulares y ahora estoy... :ouch::ouch:

La Bolsa busca superar la barrera de los 10.000 puntos - Economia - Economia - ABC.es

Los analistas ven oportunidades de compra pero aconsejan prudencia en Cincodias.com

El Ibex sella la segunda mejor sesión del año con un alza del 3,68% en Cincodias.com

¿Se sostendrá el rebote? El Ibex recupera un 3,68% con la ayuda de Santander y BBVA en Cincodias.com


----------



## Deudor (19 May 2010)

Bueno, en Alemania ya planea la prohibición de operaciones a corto en descubierto.

No sé si se dejaran ETF inversos.

ZP ya está tardando. Es una medida muy típica de él. En el momento en el que sepa lo que es una operación a corto en descubierto, y que otros lo están prohibiendo.... daros por jodidos. Lo justificaría como guerra a los especuladores.

Hoy mini gap a la baja, después recuperación y luego batacazo. Todo por la mañana.


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

es que cuando salió la noticia de lo de alemania, ya habían cerrado la edición y no era plan de hacer horas extras......... ademas así la tiernas gacelillas irán al banco a primera hora para comprar el San que les recomendó ayer su director de banco y....... para que seguir explicando


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2010)

AGM dijo:


> Ya veo que no hay ningún astrólogo. Yo tampoco lo soy. Pero según muchos astrólogos(diría todos) cuando plutón y saturno entran en posiciones tensas 0º, 90º 0 180º se producen cambios macroeconómicos a nivel mundial. Creo que es en Julio cuando habrá mayor tensión. OS QUEDAN 2 MESES PARA JUGAR, LUEGO MEJOR LOS NAIPES.










Dios mío, ya es lo que me faltaba por leer.
Impagable.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Deudor dijo:


> Bueno, en Alemania ya planea la prohibición de operaciones a corto en descubierto.
> 
> No sé si se dejaran ETF inversos.
> 
> ...



Pero ¿cuando se han podido abrir cortos en España? nuestra bolsa es totalmente tercermundista y ZP ya tiene este trabajo hecho desde el principio de su(s) legislatura(s).

Y a pesar de esto algo hará de cara a su galería para que 'paguen los que más tienen' que es la frasecita de moda por Ferraz. Supongo que se referirá a los que más tienen las de perder o al menos eso demuestran.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuanto madrugas Zuloman.
> 
> En fin, que yo me iba más o menos contenta con mi corto, pero me encuentro estos titulares y ahora estoy... :ouch::ouch:
> 
> ...





Deudor dijo:


> Bueno, en Alemania ya planea la prohibición de operaciones a corto en descubierto.
> 
> No sé si se dejaran ETF inversos.
> 
> ...



Pues si que huele a que va a pasar lo que dices, salvo lo del gap bajista que parece que no es tan mini ::


POLLASTRE : Soportes y resistencias para hoy please , tengo que pedirtelo todos los santos dias, como te haces valer ::

Mulder no te olvides de mi MP


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

como va el ibex en el PM?


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2010)

> POLLASTRE : Soportes y resistencias para hoy please , tengo que pedirtelo todos los santos dias, como te haces valer



Quieres usar soportes y resistencias 48 horas antes de vencimientos? Tienes más moral que el Alcoyano, zulo.... 

en fin en fin, de la vega verde.

tienes R en 10,110, y oblícua en 9,890 a -15º . Ninguna de las dos es demasiado significativa.

Soporte perruno en 9,482 y soporte medio serio en 9,283. Diversos soportes oblícuos entre ambos, pero todos muy débiles.

y entonces, zulomannnnn... las previsiones para hoy son... _il palmare_, o _il ganare_? ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Cuanto madrugas Zuloman.
> 
> En fin, que yo me iba más o menos contenta con mi corto, pero me encuentro estos titulares y ahora estoy... :ouch::ouch:
> 
> ...





Deudor dijo:


> Bueno, en Alemania ya planea la prohibición de operaciones a corto en descubierto.
> 
> No sé si se dejaran ETF inversos.
> 
> ...





pollastre dijo:


> Quieres usar soportes y resistencias 48 horas antes de vencimientos? Tienes más moral que el Alcoyano, zulo....
> 
> en fin en fin, de la vega verde.
> 
> ...



si el gap es a la baja como parece empezamos en il ganare.....ya veremos como acaba al final, pero siempre es bueno tener un seguro antimeteduras de pata ::

Ya te dire el uso que le doy a tus soportes y resistencias, solo me valen para fijar entradas y salidas, no me los tomo como limites xd


----------



## carvil (19 May 2010)

Buenos dias 

Cerrado el gap en el E-Mini del dia 10.

Resistencia 1122-23 soporte zona de 1.100

Respecto a la decisión de Alemania me parece acertada en el largo plazo. Eso sí, sin prisa, el 80% de los HFs operan desde UK :rolleye:


Salu2


----------



## DeepChu (19 May 2010)

Ibex bajando en pre un 1,80%. Me se de alguno que esta con la sonrisa de oreja a oreja xD.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

¿ que hace el euroxx en tiempo real ? cae mas del gap o lo esta cerrando ? ::

si cae mas abro cortos y si cierra gap los cierro y abro largos :


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Estoy nadando en plusvas chavales... yuhuuuuuuu... :Baile:





y de las que más molan... procedentes del botas... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

SOLOOOOOOO???????
Tanto pánico ayer noche para un 2%?????????????


----------



## pyn (19 May 2010)

Lángaro te parece poca caída un 2% cuando los mercados aún no han abierto?

Yo hoy espero un día movidito, de esos que si operas tienes que estar delante del ordenador para estar a la mínima que salta. No recomentadaría operar a nadie en días como hoy, menos a los que parece que tienen el dinero por castigo, esos pueden hacerlo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Ibex bajando en pre un 1,80%. Me se de alguno que esta con la sonrisa de oreja a oreja xD.



:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu: 



tonuel dijo:


> Estoy nadando en plusvas chavales... yuhuuuuuuu... :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las del ibex tampoco me ponen triste hoyga, el botas tambien contribuye pero se suman el resto al donativo zsulomanico


----------



## DeepChu (19 May 2010)

Jojojo, palmando ya el 2.5% xDDDD


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

entonces no se si poner orden de venta de mi etf inverso con un 2% de beneficio...... o lo mantengo a ver que pasa.....


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Jojojo, palmando ya el 2.5% xDDDD



ya esta mejor.... creo que lo mantengo un poco........


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

jajajajajajaja.... :XX:





Saludos :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

fuera del ETF inverso, comprado a 59.8, vendido 61.4, ahora a esperar........


----------



## DeepChu (19 May 2010)

Y yo con el renta4 aun sin activar, malditos bastardos. Sobre el papel desde el lunes llevaria buenas plusvis... Seguro que en cuanto lo tenga, a la primera me devoran miserablemente xDDDDDDD


----------



## RNSX (19 May 2010)

que gusto da despertar con jugosas plusvalias...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

Buenos días a tod@s 

Cerrado miniibex 9370, abierto largo 9400...

Saludos... 

PD: A ver si puedo subir una grafiquilla...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 May 2010)

Yo no he abierto cortos y menos mal, jejeje, ya estaría pringando, de todas formas espero mi oportunidad.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Mierda... me saltó el stop en 8,47... WTF... :ouch:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pyn (19 May 2010)

El stoxx por lo pronto en verde, así que los cortos tened cudiadín ahí fuera.


----------



## Sir Nigga (19 May 2010)

pregunta de ignorante supremo, esta probición de cortos al descubierto evitar debería bajadas extremas de bancos como las que se ven ultimamente?

pollastre sus soportes y resistencias los suelo mirar, y na que ver con la realidad hoyga, sin acritud ::

se ha comentado ya que Repsol venderá un 20% de YPF por aquí?

ed: quería devir evitar obv.


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> pregunta de ignorante supremo, *esta probición de cortos al descubierto evitar debería bajadas extremas *de bancos como las que se ven ultimamente?
> 
> pollastre sus soportes y resistencias los suelo mirar, y na que ver con la realidad hoyga, sin acritud ::
> 
> ...


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

Zulo, has cerrado tus cortos??????


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> pregunta de ignorante supremo, esta probición de cortos al descubierto evitar debería bajadas extremas de bancos como las que se ven ultimamente?
> 
> pollastre sus soportes y resistencias los suelo mirar, y na que ver con la realidad hoyga, sin acritud ::
> 
> ...




jojojojo! no se sorprenda hoyga, pues tiene Ud. razón y el asunto es fácilmente explicable: un servidor trabaja estrictamente en intradiario (intrahoras, diría yo) y cuando alimento al insaciable zulópata de Zuloman con mis soportes y resistencias, éstas son como mucho para velas de 30 minutos.

De ahí que sólo sirvan para rebotes a muy corto plazo, generalmente en trends. Pero para algo más largo que una hora, son absolutamente inservibles.


----------



## Sir Nigga (19 May 2010)

jaja ya ves peazo edición, para eso lo dejo como estaba


----------



## Sir Nigga (19 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> De ahí que sólo sirvan para rebotes a muy corto plazo, generalmente en trends. Pero para algo más largo que una hora, son absolutamente inservibles.



entendido, si no hay nada como preguntar

el que parece que tiene el punto pillado es las cosas a su cauce


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

Punto vital el 947x del Ibex... fibo38,2% del superrebote del lunes pasado...

Saludos...


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2010)

Sir Nigga dijo:


> entendido, si no hay nada como preguntar
> 
> el que parece que tiene el punto pillado es las cosas a su cauce




Es lo bueno de este hilo, que hay un poco de todo como en botica. Por eso lo que unos dicen suele servirle de poco a los demás 

Hay gente l/p, y tambien los hay intradiarios empedernidos... 

luego tenemos a los "accionadores", bien centrados en empresas patrias, bien en usanas... 

tenemos a los chicharreros recalcitrantes, siempre dispuestos a abrir posiciones en URBAS y similares...

gente de futuros, de ETFs, CFDs....

creo que sólo nos falta alguien con capacidad para operar en los mercados de CDS, pero aún estamos reuniendo el dinero para eso ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> tenemos a los chicharreros recalcitrantes, siempre dispuestos a abrir posiciones en URBAS y similares...
> 
> gente de futuros, de ETFs, CFDs....
> 
> creo que sólo nos falta alguien con capacidad para operar en los mercados de CDS, pero aún estamos reuniendo el dinero para eso ::



He dado mi orden de compra en urbas, pero no se ejecuta.... po queeeeeeee?????:XX::XX:


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Punto vital el 947x del Ibex... fibo38,2% del superrebote del lunes pasado...
> 
> Saludos...




Se ha estampado en el 947x...


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> He dado mi orden de compra en urbas, pero no se ejecuta.... po queeeeeeee?????:XX::XX:




pero mire que puede Ud. llegar a ser chicharrero recalcitrante cuando se lo propone... ::::::


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2010)

Por cierto, acabo de ver que LCASC es un supertacañón al estilo Abraham y Pepeleches...


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2010)

Zulomannnnn... 3 minis x -200 puntazos sugeridos por mi Indicador Susurrante (versión humana) de ayer por la tarde, igual a .... 600 pavazos que te he hecho ganar... espero que el día que me pase por Madrid, no haya dudas sobre quién debe pagar el lechón asado


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

Hoy están moviendo las ramas a base de bien, están preparandonos algo muy gordo porque de lo contrario no se molestarían tanto en los preliminares.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy están moviendo las ramas a base de bien, están preparandonos *algo muy gordo* porque de lo contrario no se molestarían tanto en los *preliminares*.



::::::


Vaselina!


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy están moviendo las ramas a base de bien, están preparandonos algo muy gordo porque de lo contrario no se molestarían tanto en los preliminares.



Yo me molesto mucho en los preliminares y gordo, lo que se dice gordo, tampoco acaba siendo.

PD. LCASC


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy están moviendo las ramas a base de bien, están preparandonos algo muy gordo porque de lo contrario no se molestarían tanto en los preliminares.




¿para arriba o para abajo...? ienso:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## Lomendil (19 May 2010)

Enhorabuena a los cortos de estos últimos 20 minutillos, jeje. (edito, del ibex decia...)


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

La hostia patxi :... ésto me pasa por poner stops... WTF...








Saludos


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (19 May 2010)

Adonde coño va el IBEX?


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿para arriba o para abajo...? ienso:



Ya lo verás mi pequeño padawan.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ya lo verás mi pequeño padawan.




Voy a abrirle unos larguitos a criteria... está en soportes... 


Saludos


----------



## luisfernando (19 May 2010)

jajaja batacazo.

Pierde màs de un 3.5

Hoy llegamos a los 8900 así que prepararse


----------



## spheratu (19 May 2010)

Algo saben los leoncillos....prohibición de cortos.....a lo mejor van a meter a los leones en una reserva africana...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2010)

Yo creo que el rebote está a punto de comenzar...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

Lástima no haber subido el gráfico antes... Ha roto exactamente donde decía la gráfica... :|

Y con su pull-back y todo... y acabando en un fibo...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo creo que el rebote está a punto de comenzar...





Tengo criterias a 3,415... stop ajustado... eso si... 


no sea que mañana veamos los 2 euros...


Saludos


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy están moviendo las ramas a base de bien, están preparandonos algo muy gordo porque de lo contrario no se molestarían tanto en los preliminares.



¿Y no puede ser simplemente que como les han prohibido ir vendidos en alemania, estan haciendolo en otros mercados, como nuestro ibex? Si asi fuera, ojito a los que os gusta ir cortos que eso obligaria a tomar las mismas medidas, si o si, al resto de paises, si no quieren ser pasto de las hienas.

Un comentario de carpatos:



> La reacción a la prohibición de cortos en CDS ya está aquí, vean:
> 
> Credit default swap de Grecia se desploma 89 puntos básicos hasta 530...
> 
> ...



Mas que, como algunos dicen, el prohibir ir vendido, quita liquidez al sistema y atenta contra el libre mercado, me parece a mi que lo que hace es poner freno a los especuladores, que si los dejaran, acabarian con la economia mundial con tal de generar plusvalias para ellos. El parrafo anterior de carpatos lo pone en evidencia.

Edito: Es la opinion de un ignorante en especulacion. Que quede claro.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

malditos especuladores...


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2010)

Parece que mi soporte en 9,283 está dando guerra.... ienso:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Lástima no haber subido el gráfico antes... Ha roto exactamente donde decía la gráfica... :|
> 
> Y con su pull-back y todo... y acabando en un fibo...



La gráfica en cuestión...







Saludos....


----------



## Sir Nigga (19 May 2010)

Cárpatos tampoco se fía de las bajadas, veremos, en cualquier caso supongo que si hay rebote, el viernes tendremos el hostión de rigor, por no perder la costumbre


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

No es capaz de romper los 9300 van 7 veces que toca y vuelve :


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 May 2010)

De carpatos:



> Thailandia: El edificio de la bolsa en llamas



¿Mas presion bajista?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 May 2010)

Corto en POP a 4,31 SL en 4,32, jejeje.


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2010)

Mucho ojito, no me cuadra esta perforación de los 9K3. Hay divergencias bajistas en al menos dos osciladores, diría que puede rebotar rápido de nuevo por encima de los 9K3.


----------



## Condor (19 May 2010)

Paso por aquí para reafirmarme en que la cota debe estar por debajo del 9000; los ochomiles están aquí se pongan como se pongan. Especular es pretender mantener ese nivel de 9000, por mucho que Alemania se oponga a los cortos. Dejen al mercado hacer su trabajo, que aunque no lo dejen lo hará.

Para cuando se prohibirá en esta bolsa eso de los cortos? se ve que con banear a Tonuel no fue suficiente.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

sigo dentro... a ver si aguantan los 3,37... :S


joder con la maquinita que mueve a criteria... jajaja 


Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Adonde coño va el IBEX?



Me encantaría como título para la edición de junio... ¿Adónde coño va el Ibex? 

Si a eso de las 00.20h del 1 de junio no está creado el nuevo HVEI35, lo creo como hilo oficial del mes.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (19 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me encantaría como título para la edición de junio... ¿Adónde coño va el Ibex?
> 
> Si a eso de las 00.20h del 1 de junio no está creado el nuevo HVEI35, lo creo como hilo oficial del mes.



Vale. Te cedo los derechos.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> ¿Y no puede ser simplemente que como les han prohibido ir vendidos en alemania, estan haciendolo en otros mercados, como nuestro ibex? Si asi fuera, ojito a los que os gusta ir cortos que eso obligaria a tomar las mismas medidas, si o si, al resto de paises, si no quieren ser pasto de las hienas.



¿pero que problema hay con los cortos? lo único que hacen los mercados es señalar al culpable y aquí los culpables está muy claro que son gobiernos perroflautas cuyo único fin en la vida es ayudar a los banquitos pero que no hicieron nada cuando todo pintaba bien.

Aquí en España no se pueden operar naked shorts, así que hay que olvidarse de que en nuestra tercermundista bolsa se puedan imponer ese tipo de medidas, eso es para los paises desarrollados, no para los que hacen honor a la boina de rosca.




> Mas que, como algunos dicen, el prohibir ir vendido, quita liquidez al sistema y atenta contra el libre mercado, me parece a mi que lo que hace es poner freno a los especuladores, que si los dejaran, acabarian con la economia mundial con tal de generar plusvalias para ellos. El parrafo anterior de carpatos lo pone en evidencia.
> 
> Edito: Es la opinion de un ignorante en especulacion. Que quede claro.



¿a que especuladores frena? los especuladores también se ponen largos si las cosas van bien, pero cuando las cosas van bien los especuladores es como si no existieran, valiente ironía la que teneis algunos.

¿porque airear rumores falsos que van en contra de una empresa está penado por la ley, pero airear rumores falsos a favor no? si los particulares no podemos saber que cosas feas pueden estar ocurriendo dentro de una empresa ¿para que están entonces las bolsas? ¿porqué todo es bonito cuando sube pero son 'malvados especuladores' cuando se baja?

No entiendes nada de como funciona la bolsa, los insiders, dueños de una empresa son los primeros especuladores de cortos que hay, cuando se liquida una empresa normalmente se hace más desde dentro que desde fuera, ¿ellos pueden ganar donde nosotros no? sobre todo cuando manipulan frecuentemente el mercado al alza para poder vender sus papelitos carísimos al público que los compra al final de toda la subida.

Nosotros tenemos tanto derecho a especular con cortos igual que lo hacen los grandes capitanes cuando ellos saben sin decirlo a nadie que las cosas ya no subirán.

Y no digo más que me enfado.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para los que sigáis la gráfica que he puesto antes, acabamos de hacer otro pull-back a la directriz...
> 
> Habéis visto el objetivo de la figura? :
> 
> Saludos...



Yo no veo tres en un burro... ¿los 3000 acaso...? ienso:


Saludos :ouch:


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Para los que sigáis la gráfica que he puesto antes, acabamos de hacer otro pull-back a la directriz...
> 
> Habéis visto el objetivo de la figura? :
> 
> Saludos...



Si no me equivoco, y asi a ojo de buen cubero, ¿unos 1300 puntos de bajada? ¿El resto de bolsas europeas siguen el mismo patron?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Yo no veo tres en un burro... ¿los 3000 acaso...? ienso:
> 
> Saludos :ouch:



El pull-back estaría ahora sobre los 936x... (antes me he confundido con otra línea que tenía trazada)



The Cool Spot dijo:


> Si no me equivoco, y asi a ojo de buen cubero, ¿unos 1300 puntos de bajada? ¿El resto de bolsas europeas siguen el mismo patron?



Sí, unos 1300 puntos... a contar desde la rotura... 9350 más o menos... hacia los 8000-8100...

Saludos...


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿pero que problema hay con los cortos? lo único que hacen los mercados es señalar al culpable y aquí los culpables está muy claro que son gobiernos perroflautas cuyo único fin en la vida es ayudar a los banquitos pero que no hicieron nada cuando todo pintaba bien.
> 
> Aquí en España no se pueden operar naked shorts, así que hay que olvidarse de que nuestra tercermundista bolsa se puedan imponer ese tipo de medidas, eso es para los paises desarrollados, no para los que hacen honor a la boina de rosca.
> 
> ...



Los principales culpables, como bien señalas, son los gobiernos, estoy deacuerdo, pero luego los especuladores, y no señalo al pequeño especulador como vosotros, que se limita a seguir la tendencia que marcan los grandes. Yo señalo a los grandes HF que utilizan el panico para hundir las cotizaciones (o para subirlas al infinito). Esos no tienen mas efecto benefico que para su propio bolsillo. Son el cancer de la economia.

El segundo parrafo, medianamente deacuerdo, los insiders son los primeros y principales enterados de como van las cosas en su propia empresa, y lo utilizan en su provecho. Informacion privilegiada se llama, como bien sabes, y supuestamente esta penado, pero el supuesto se queda en teoria. Asi que no tengo mas que darte la razon, si los grandes pueden hacerlo (aunque en teoria no pueden), pues lo pequeños tambien. 

Y no te enfades, que la cosa no va contigo. Simplemente juegas a las reglas que nos han tocado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

Pollastre ¿ves rebote en el ibex ? ::

¿ alguien mas lo ve ? :

Todos mis beneficios de hoy me los he jugado a que hay rebote pero no acaba de venir, me temo lo peor :


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Los principales culpables, como bien señalas, son los gobiernos, estoy deacuerdo, pero luego los especuladores, y no señalo al pequeño especulador como vosotros, que se limita a seguir la tendencia que marcan los grandes. Yo señalo a los grandes HF que utilizan el panico para hundir las cotizaciones (o para subirlas al infinito). Esos no tienen mas efecto benefico que para su propio bolsillo. Son el cancer de la economia.



Error, ellos no son culpables de nada, ven lo que ocurre y actúan en consecuencia, igual que lo hacemos nosotros, un solo HF no puede mover el mercado donde quiere por mucho que se empeñe. En el mundo capitalista la especulación es la esencia de todo el sistema, si no se permiten especuladores es como si no se permitiera el capitalismo ¿de que vamos entonces?

Lo curioso es que este planteamiento lo dice hasta SNB.




> El segundo parrafo, medianamente deacuerdo, los insiders son los primeros y principales enterados de como van las cosas en su propia empresa, y lo utilizan en su provecho. Informacion privilegiada se llama, como bien sabes, y supuestamente esta penado, pero el supuesto se queda en teoria. Asi que no tengo mas que darte la razon, si los grandes pueden hacerlo (aunque en teoria no pueden), pues lo pequeños tambien.
> 
> Y no te enfades, que la cosa no va contigo. Simplemente juegas a las reglas que nos han tocado.



Lo que me cabrea es que venga a alguien a justificar medidas dictatoriales y antidemocráticas de políticos perroflautas porque están desesperados en este momento cuando miraban a otro lado en su día, y no solo hablo de ZPedo, también de la Merkel.

Para un insider la información de su empresa no se puede considerar nunca privilegiada, pero si alguien de fuera opera en base a esa información si (ejemplo: el sobrino de Alierta en tabacalera). Pero los peques no tenemos esa información, tenemos gráficos que sugieren cosas y técnicas que nos permiten conocer sus intenciones, nada más, estamos en desventaja, pero sin cortos estamos realmente en desventaja.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (19 May 2010)

Pues yo he cerrado en POP con la escalofriante plusvalía de 12e, tengo miedo y aquí no se puede estar con miedo.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 May 2010)

Buenas, he escuchado en el taxi que Merkel ha dicho algo de volver al marco aleman?????????????????

Jajaja no no, he escuchado esto: "y crear un marco legal para una hipotética declaración de insolvencia".. menudo susto...


----------



## Starkiller (19 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Buenas, he escuchado en el taxi que Merkel ha dicho algo de volver al marco aleman?????????????????
> 
> Jajaja no no, he escuchado esto: "y crear un marco legal para una hipotética declaración de insolvencia".. menudo susto...



Lo primero es un rumor asustaviejas ya denegado ayer por los germanos.

Lo segundo, tiene pinta de ser más sólido. Yo, como sigo pensando que a Grecia si que la sacan fuera del Euro para caer en manos de USA, pues tampoco me extraña...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (19 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Lo primero es un rumor asustaviejas ya denegado ayer por los germanos.
> 
> Lo segundo, tiene pinta de ser más sólido. Yo, como sigo pensando que a Grecia si que la sacan fuera del Euro para caer en manos de USA, pues tampoco me extraña...



Justo ha sido cambiando de emisora el taxista, la verdad que estaba acojonado hasta que he visto la noticia en el periódico.

Lo que comentas de Grecia lo veo muy probable aunque no creo que ocurra.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

Ahora si que hemos hecho pull-back a la figura... 9351

Saludos...


----------



## tplink888 (19 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Lo primero es un rumor asustaviejas ya denegado ayer por los germanos.
> 
> Lo segundo, tiene pinta de ser más sólido. Yo, como sigo pensando que a Grecia si que la sacan fuera del Euro para caer en manos de USA, pues tampoco me extraña...



Efectivamente , Merkel parece que ha dejado claro que aqui todo el mundo a estrecharse el cinturon , logicamente los PIIGS a hacer deporte y adelgazar que falta les hace , pero que aqui no se va nadie , si pagar lo que se le presto 

Merkel aseguró que superar la crisis del euro es un desafío "existencial" para toda Europa


La canciller alemana afirmó que se trata "ni más ni menos que de defender y salvar la idea europea". La líder conservadora participó en un debate parlamentario sobre el superpaquete de estabilidad para la moneda común y de apoyo a los países altamente deficitarios.
Telam: Economía - Merkel aseguró que superar la crisis del euro es un desafío "existencial" para toda Europa


----------



## pollastre (19 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre ¿ves rebote en el ibex ? ::
> 
> ¿ alguien mas lo ve ? :
> 
> Todos mis beneficios de hoy me los he jugado a que hay rebote pero no acaba de venir, me temo lo peor :




te ha faltado escribir lo de "por favor, si me queréis, mentidme y decir que véis el rebote" ::


----------



## Starkiller (19 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Justo ha sido cambiando de emisora el taxista, la verdad que estaba acojonado hasta que he visto la noticia en el periódico.
> 
> Lo que comentas de Grecia *lo veo muy probable aunque no creo que ocurra*.



Veo que tienes muy claro el tema xDDDDDDD (Lo siento, es que me ha hecho mucha gracia la frase xD)

Otra opción no desdeñable es que parece que se están preparando para una voladura controlada de gran parte del sistema Europeo. Quiebras del sistema financiero de los PIGS para luego hacer borrón y cuenta nueva con Eurobonos, y afrontar la caida anglo de Noviembre con las cuentas saneadas.

Sería lo más sensato, lo más duro a corto plazo, y lo mejor a largo. Pero me extraña muchísimo que lo hagan.


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Error, ellos no son culpables de nada, ven lo que ocurre y actúan en consecuencia, igual que lo hacemos nosotros, un solo HF no puede mover el mercado donde quiere por mucho que se empeñe. En el mundo capitalista la especulación es la esencia de todo el sistema, si no se permiten especuladores es como si no se permitiera el capitalismo ¿de que vamos entonces?
> 
> Lo curioso es que este planteamiento lo dice hasta SNB.
> 
> ...



10 caracteres.


----------



## urisamir (19 May 2010)

> Esos no tienen mas efecto benefico que para su propio bolsillo. Son el cancer de la economia.



Depende, un Sala Martín te defendería la teoría del Trickle Down (alias, los ricos practican la lluvia dorada con el resto de la sociedad) por la cuál no importa en qué manos esté el dinero, el libremercado lo acaba repartiendo (ellos necesitarán sus rayotes, putillas, hummers ...)o


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora si que hemos hecho pull-back a la figura... 9351
> 
> Saludos...



A ver si se vuelve a meter dentro... los triangulos es la cosa mas traicionera que hay... aunque:



> iTRAXX Crossover [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Sube violentamente 48 puntos, adjunto gráfico



Eso no pinta bien... ¿oyes, zuloman? yo que tu cerraba esos largos pitando.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> te ha faltado escribir lo de "por favor, si me queréis, mentidme y decir que véis el rebote" ::



ahora ya me da igual :

he aprovechado el rebote de ahora para salirme perdiendo los beneficios de hoy ::

al menso no quedo en negativo........ de momento :


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> El pull-back estaría ahora sobre los 936x... (antes me he confundido con otra línea que tenía trazada)
> 
> Sí, unos 1300 puntos... a contar desde la rotura... 9350 más o menos... hacia los 8000-8100...
> 
> Saludos...



Entonces ahora lo subirán... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Que si, que si, el que se pone corto no es porque si... pero una vez creada la tendencia y aumentada por las ventas de acciones que no se tienen, la tendencia va mucho mas alla de lo necesario para el ajuste, asintotamente, en una tendencia bajista, hasta el cero. Ese es el cancer.



Y que hace un señor cuando vende una lavadora que no tiene en su tienda pero pide un adelanto a cuenta o el cobro completo de esa lavadora y luego te dice que han cambiado el modelo a este 'otro' que hace más cosas (y que a el le habrá costado más barato.

Que hace un tipo vendiendo pisos sobre plano y luego una vez vendidos pone materiales de mierda que la casa casi se cae.

Están vendiendo cosas que no tienen con toda la legalidad del mundo, pero a esos nadie les busca las cosquillas, solo los especuladores son los malos, aunque no lo creas el mecanismo es igual.




> Ojo, no justifico, pues va en contra de las reglas de juego establecidas, pero si comprendo que se tomen esas medidas, ya que ciertas reglas de juego son utilizadas de tal manera que se puede considerar un abuso. Tal vez lo que habria que hacer es cambiar la reglas completamente.



No, el abuso se cometió antes, el mercado viene a corregir tal abuso, el abuso fue una inflación debocada y muy superior a lo que los indicadores decían escondida por los propios gobiernos, toca deflactar y los HF apuestan a que se deflactará. No es abuso, es cuestión de lógica y esa regulación absurda es la que va en contra de la lógica o mejor dicho, va en el sentido de que los gobiernos no quieren deflación incluso aunque para ello hagan falta medidas dictatoriales.

Se prohiben las crisis por decreto aunque ello suponga acabar con la esencia propia del capitalismo.


----------



## ghkghk (19 May 2010)

Confirmada la subida de impuestos a las rentas más altas (que sabemos que será los que cobren más de 1.400 euros o similar). En este país formarte, esforzarte y hacerte valer te convierte en un apestado.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Confirmada la subida de impuestos a las rentas más altas (que sabemos que será los que cobren más de 1.400 euros o similar). En este país formarte, esforzarte y hacerte valer te convierte en un apestado.




Será para las rentas de más de 600.000€... no hemos de preocuparnos... 


Saludos


----------



## jelou (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Será para las rentas de más de 600.000€... no hemos de preocuparnos...
> 
> 
> Saludos



:´( pobre rico heredero, que será de él y sus minolles


----------



## Taxidermista (19 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Por un lado el dólar se sigue revaluando frente al Euro (Con la influencia que esto tiene en las restantes monedas).
> 
> este es un movimiento a medio plazo.
> 
> ...



Pues me parece que el megahostión que se están dando ahora mismo el NZD y el AUD no tiene que ver con el yen, algo ha ocurrido en la economía australiana que ha provocado una caida acumulada del 4% desde el lunes y sigue en caída libre.


----------



## Wataru_ (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Será para las rentas de más de 600.000€... no hemos de preocuparnos...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Ni los que ganen más de 600 mil tampoco xD o ¿te crees que van a pagar?.

Antes se van...

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ni los que ganen más de 600 mil tampoco xD o ¿te crees que van a pagar?.
> 
> Antes se van...
> 
> Un saludo




ya están tardando... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## urisamir (19 May 2010)

Nuestro amigo VIX nunca falla ...


----------



## candil (19 May 2010)

Joder, es abrir la boca Zapatero y bajada de la bolsa.

Zapatazo, cada vez que hablas sube el pan. ¡cáaaallate ya!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

hay dias en que empiezas bien y acabas fatal, ese es hoy para mi, aciertos segudios y cagadas seguidas 

Mejor me quedo quieto por hoy que sino acabo perdiendo hasta la camisa


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> Joder, es abrir la boca Zapatero y bajada de la bolsa.
> 
> Zapatazo, cada vez que hablas sube el pan. ¡cáaaallate ya!



si se que hablaba hoy ZParo me hubiera quedado corto como empece en vez de cerrarlos y esperar el rebote que nunca llego 

avisar cuando hable este payaso xd, que es una apuesta segura que cuaqndo abre la boca se desploma ::


----------



## Sir Nigga (19 May 2010)

no hay que fiarse


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si se que hablaba hoy ZParo me hubiera quedado corto como empece en vez de cerrarlos y esperar el rebote que nunca llego
> 
> avisar cuando hable este payaso xd, que es una apuesta segura que cuaqndo abre la boca se desploma ::



Zulo, sigue el gráfico que he puesto por la mañana, por ahora las 3 veces que ha tocado la directriz se ha dado la vuelta un montón de puntos, si ves que la traspasa con algo de filtro, ponte largo con SL por debajo de la directriz...

Saludos...

PD: Ahora estaríamos hablando del 937x...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Zulo, sigue el gráfico que he puesto por la mañana, por ahora las 3 veces que ha tocado la directriz se ha dado la vuelta un montón de puntos, si ves que la traspasa con algo de filtro, ponte largo con SL por debajo de la directriz...
> 
> Saludos...
> 
> PD: Ahora estaríamos hablando del 937x...



¿ donde esta ese grafico? no lo he visto xd :

Bueno dime , dices que toca el 9370 y se da la vuelta ¿no? :


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿ donde esta ese grafico? no lo he visto xd :
> 
> Bueno dime , dices que toca el 9370 y se da la vuelta ¿no? :



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-mayo-2010-a-265.html#post2806621

Ahora mismo pasa por el 9375 más o menos, sobre las 15:30h cuando abran los yankees, sobre los 9400... siempre deja algo de filtro... si lo toca y no va a más, métete corto, si lo pasa de bastante, entra largo con SL un poco por debajo de la directriz. Entra poco a poco, tan apalancado es chungo tradear, si la posición es ganadora amplíala, si es perdedora busca un buen lugar y finiquítala...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Jooooorl.... :8:



Voy en plusvas con criteria... a ver lo que me duran... 


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Jooooorl.... :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hasta las 3 como mucho


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-el-ibex-35-mayo-2010-a-265.html#post2806621
> 
> Ahora mismo pasa por el 9375 más o menos, sobre las 15:30h cuando abran los yankees, sobre los 9400... siempre deja algo de filtro... si lo toca y no va a más, métete corto, si lo pasa de bastante, entra largo con SL un poco por debajo de la directriz. Entra poco a poco, tan apalancado es chungo tradear, si la posición es ganadora amplíala, si es perdedora busca un buen lugar y finiquítala...
> 
> Saludos...



Parece que la resistencia esta mas en el 9360 que en el 70, ya me la he perdido 2 veces :

y ahora ya me esta dando miedo, seguro que si entro a 9370 se va directo al 9500, vaya dia hoy xd, con lo bien que empece ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

al fin acierto una aunque sea con 20 pipos xd :

preparando cortos ::


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

ojito a los comentarios en cárpatos de un hamijo al que los leones han devorado parcialmente... jajaja... impagable... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Fuera a 3,453... jojojo... mañana más... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

Rumores de comunicado del BCE en unos minutos, se dispara el € y el Ibex...


----------



## Nakamura (19 May 2010)

rumores????


----------



## Claca (19 May 2010)

Cárpatos:

_Se comenta que un banco europeo ha empezado a comprar euros a mansalva y esto se ha contagiado a las bolsas_


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (19 May 2010)

Zapa dice que ve bien las medidas de Merkel... :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

¿Nadie se mete largo...? 

Saludos


----------



## chudire (19 May 2010)

El San se ha quedado justito justito a punto de romper máx del día.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

¿como vienen los futuros de ws ?


----------



## pecata minuta (19 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿como vienen los futuros de ws ?



Rojos.
Major U.S. Indices - Yahoo! Finance

Te puedes guardar esto en favoritos...


----------



## Taxidermista (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿Nadie se mete largo...?
> 
> Saludos



Yo estoy pensando en meterme corto al EURUSD. 8: ienso:


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Resulta muy curioso ver como el Ibex y el S&P han cerrado sus gaps del lunes 10 y el Stoxx casi ni ha tocado el suyo.

Con el Dax pasa algo similar.


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2010)

Esto es de locos yo flipo. Menudo bombazo le han metido al eur y nuestro casino dandolo todo... cada dia entiendo menos.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre
Sigo corto
Dji frenado en soporte zona 10450.
El rumor no sé de que va, pero a los otros índices yuropedos no les está animando la tarde.
S2


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2010)

Dji comienza a despeñarse.
Si antes menciono el soporte...


----------



## debianita (19 May 2010)

Buenas tardes,

acabo de llegar y doy rienda suelta a mi ludopatia. Que se vayan preparando, ya he dado al botón rojo 8:

Por cierto, como ha acabado el tema de la prohibición de cortos?

Gracias


----------



## Pepitoria (19 May 2010)

Esta pegando un rebote de la leche


----------



## debianita (19 May 2010)

Grecia: Rumores muy intensos y que aparecen ya en las agencias de noticias en el sentido de que va a dejar el euro o al menos lo está considerando

By Cárpatos

y yo corto :XX:


EDIT: Desmentido por el bobierno griego, como sean de la escuela de ZP mañana vuelven a los dracmas


----------



## Taxidermista (19 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Rumores muy intensos y que aparecen ya en las agencias de noticias en el sentido de que va a dejar el euro o al menos lo está considerando



Supongo que te refieres a Grecia, no?


----------



## debianita (19 May 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Supongo que te refieres a Grecia, no?



Sip, añadido 8:


----------



## javso (19 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Grecia: Rumores muy intensos y que aparecen ya en las agencias de noticias en el sentido de que va a dejar el euro o al menos lo está considerando
> 
> By Cárpatos
> 
> ...



¿Estamos alucinando o hay algo de verdad en esto?


----------



## debianita (19 May 2010)

javso dijo:


> ¿Estamos alucinando o hay algo de verdad en esto?



NPI, lo dice el Sr Cárpatos. No creo que se lo invente, pero tampoco dice las fuentes de los rumores ....

Cuándo el rio suena ....


Mira el último update: Grecia sigue negando por todas las fuentes oficiales posibles el rumor de que dejaba el euro (17:01). Cuando se preocupan en desmentir tanto algo .....


----------



## chudire (19 May 2010)

Lo malo de que Grecia deje el euro es que no sabemos como se lo van a tomar los mercados.
Si sube: nos hemos quitado un lastre de encima.
Si baja: Si se ha salido uno del euro es que el proyecto ha fracasado.

pfff... en fin, habrá que mirar la pantallita


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2010)

Brasil Telecom SA (ADR): NYSE:BTM quotes & news - Google Finance

Valor a seguir muy en serio.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

¿Alguien se anima a quedarse largo para mañana...? :cook:



Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

yo, voy muyyyy largo y pillado


----------



## chudire (19 May 2010)

Sí, está la cosa como para fiarse del gap.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

Pollastre ¿ que te dice la gap machine ? no se si quedarme abierto corto o cerrar ya :


----------



## debianita (19 May 2010)

Uffff, paso de loterias. Cerrados cortos, he sacado para tabaco y unas cañas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

por mas que bajan los usanos el ibex no rompe el 9350 ni de broma :


----------



## carvil (19 May 2010)

Buenas tardes 


Recordar que a las 20 hay comunicado del FOMC


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2010)

Ponerme largo en pleno reparto de estopa va contra mis principios.
Sorry Tonuel!!
El Dax pierde los 6k again.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2010)

Mulder, sigues considerando a Noviembre como el mes fatal de las compras?.

Lo digo porque como esto siga a este ritmo, creo que llegamos a -2000 puntos en octubre. Gracias


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

chudire dijo:


> Sí, está la cosa como para fiarse del gap.





carvil dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> 
> 
> Recordar que a las 20 hay comunicado del FOMC
> ...




Por eso queria quedarme largo... pero lo dejaremos estar... voy a disfrutar de las plusvas diarias... :baba:



Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Mañana igual hay que ponerse la minifalda... no se me impacienten... 8:



Saludos )


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

> * ¿Rebote? *
> 
> 
> Vean en que nivel está ahora mismo el mini S&P 500 en gráfico diario ajunto. Justo encima de la media de 200 que no pierde desde mayo de 2009. Si queremos un buen nivel de rebote este puede ser, o rebota aquí o se lo comen. Perder la media de 200 podría suponer ventas muy duras. Y más teniendo en cuenta que es segundo intento en pocos días, donde ya no es tan fiable el entrar a la contra. *Muy importante que pase aquí o rebota ahora o se hunde*.





Entonces se hunde... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos )


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2010)

Dji 10350 rebasado.
Siguiente s0porte 10300.Esta zona ha detenido la cotización más veces en ambos sentidos.


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Mulder, sigues considerando a Noviembre como el mes fatal de las compras?.
> 
> Lo digo porque como esto siga a este ritmo, creo que llegamos a -2000 puntos en octubre. Gracias



En principio si lo mantengo, no hay nada de momento que me haga pensar lo contrario.

Pero será mes adecuado para compras, digo yo


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

Pongo este enlace porque cada vez que escribo en este hilo se me difama y se me trata de *troll*. Ya que yo soy un *"rojete sin remedio"* prefiero poner mi tesis de que esto es un simple casino y que la actuación individual como *Mulder, Tonuel* o muchos otros puede ser legítima según la legalidad vigente (y hasta que no lo cambien y regulen más, que se os acaba el chollo) pero que la suma de miles de tonuel, mulders, etc lo que hacen es acrecentar el problema.
No me agrada el capitalismo, no lo niego. Pero estamos en el mundo, en el que estamos... y el estado de bienestar, *la socialdemocracia*, las regulaciones y el control estratal son las que *han permitido sobrevivir a este sistema*... Desde la caída del muro hemos vivido un proceso que nos está llevando a los inicios de la revolución industrial pero con los instrumentos financieros de hoy en día. Cómo la economía productiva no rinde nos hemos ido a buscar rentabilidades fáciles e inmediatas en los mercados financieros y habeis (hemos) creado un *mundo de fantasía* que no tiene nada que ver con la economía real. El despertar de eses sueño será duro, muy duro para muchos...

No dudo que con vuestros "saltitos cortos y largos" os podais estar beneficiendo y estais en vuestro derecho mientras la ley os lo permita, pero lo siento *no és ético* (unos, muy pocos, ganan y muchísimos pierden. Aprovechad porque pronto os comenzarán a regular). Miles de vosotros, los especuladores que no inversores, lo único que haceis es agravar el problema... Si la bolsa baja está desapareciendo enormes cantidades de "riqueza virtual" que es la que había mantenido el consumo a través del crédito y eso si, unos pocos, si tenéis suerte (porque esto es un casino y no hay ningún modelo matemático que pueda realizar una simulación adecuada e la situación actual) unos pocos repito pueden ganar.- No es ni siquiera un juego de suma cero donde unos ganan a costa de otros (la gran mayoría pierden: hoy parados, funcionarios, jubilados..., mañana muchísimos más)

Aquí pongo el artículo de García Rivero a este que es de los vuestros no le podréis decir que es un trol o que no tiene ni idea como me decis a mi (pobre licenciado en económicas):

"Se agotan los calificativos para describir el escenario bursátil que vivimos, ya los hemos dicho todos desde lo trágico a lo cómico, desde lo surrealista a lo dantesco, desde la simpleza al absurdo, especular en estas condiciones para el común de los inversores es jugar a la ruleta rusa donde en vez de bala si fallamos, viene una mano y se lleva un tajo de nuestra cuenta de valores.

Hemos contado y cantado hasta la saciedad que el producto financiero a utilizar en esta tesitura, sesgo, escenario o viñeta de mercado son las *opciones financieras* dado que es el único producto que nos minimiza el riesgo y nos maximiza el beneficio, es decir, si jugamos con 100 euros podemos ganar 300 un 200% que no esta nada mal para estos tiempos que corren y si perdemos perdemos 100 euros en el peor de los casos, perdida ridícula si se la compara con lo que pueden perder los que trabajan con acciones, futuros, cfds, etfs …..

Hoy *Alemania ha prohibido especular a la baja *con la Deuda Nacional y la Banca, el Euro ha salido perjudicado igual a los mercados le quita lastre y si no fomentar subidas al menos impedir que caigamos a plomo, porque ya estamos viendo que la volatilidad se come centenares de puntos como si no hubiera nadie en los parquets.

Sigue quedando patente y manifiesto que *la regulación de los mercados financieros se hace inevitable y urgente, indelegable, impostergable*, hay que instituir medidas anti-crack, anti-volatilidad, anti-manipulación, anti-conformación, anti-ataques al sistema, no por *“intervenir” estatalmente en el mercado* para impedir el libre juego de la oferta y demanda, NO, sino *para que sobre el mercado no actúen fuerzas abusivas y expoliadoras* que barran para sus cuentas de beneficios el dinero invertido en Bolsa por los inversores.

Tengan en cuenta que *la actuación en bolsa por parte de la ciudadanía se lleva a cabo principalmente por vehículos de inversión colectiva “pasivos” *sobre todo con fondos de todo tipo y característica ¿qué igualdad tienen estos vehículos pesados con relación a operativas de swing-trading masivas y voraces en vehículos extremadamente ligeros como futuros o CDS que ejercen determinadas casas de especulación profesional?

Por eso decimos que *el Estado debe regular la situación para que siempre no pierdan los de siempre, debe compensar, equilibrar la fuerza de los participes de un mercado financiero* sea en particular o en general, *que sepan los especuladores profesionales que en determinadas circunstancias el Regulador puede entrar en el juego de improviso con un látigo que azote a quienes valiéndose de fallas y/o irregularidades y/o oportunidades puedan perjudicar a la masa inversora en general*.

*Un servidor es un especulador profesional y decir esto es un acto de anticorporativismo total* con mi profesión y sector, pero no soy de corcho, *tengo ojos y corazón* y *cuando uno hace un corto y se beneficia de la pérdida de un soporte, de una divergencia bajista, de una figura tengo un sensación de abuso* en un mercado como el actual, un *remordimiento que no tengo cuando los mercados están estables y la posición corta la uso para aprovechar las lógicas correcciones*, pero claro la conciencia la tengo tranquila pues la tendencia es alcista y al menos aseguro la continuidad del negocio.

Pero así es imposible señores,* así no solo se arruina la gente sino que además nos cargamos el negocio bursátil porque a este ritmo lo vamos a dejar como un solar donde los inversores serán una especie en extinción* y al final si no se regula esto de una Santa Vez nos acabaremos devorando los unos a los otros porque *el alimento lo habremos esquilmado entre todos*."

Espero que alguno reflexione.

Los mercados amigos son un circo, son un casino, son sistemas organizados de expolio de capital pero también son por si mismos un ecosistema donde la supervivencia de unos depende la supervivencia de otros, si en la sabana solo hay leones porque las gacelas se han extinguido los leones se comerán a sus crías desapareciendo también ellos.

El resto amigos es producto de vuestra imaginación, no le deis más vueltas por que no tiene sentido.

Antonio A. García Rivero – Bolsacanaria soluciones bursátiles


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

*Se os acaba el chollo, sino tenésis ética aprovechad pero ir con cuidado*

Pongo este enlace porque cada vez que escribo en este hilo se me difama y se me trata de *troll*. Ya que yo soy un *"rojete sin remedio"* prefiero poner mi tesis de que esto es un simple casino y que la actuación individual como *Mulder, Tonuel* o muchos otros puede ser legítima según la legalidad vigente (y hasta que no lo cambien y regulen más, que se os acaba el chollo) pero que la suma de miles de tonuel, mulders, etc lo que hacen es acrecentar el problema.
No me agrada el capitalismo, no lo niego. Pero estamos en el mundo, en el que estamos... y el estado de bienestar, *la socialdemocracia*, las regulaciones y el control estratal son las que *han permitido sobrevivir a este sistema*... Desde la caída del muro hemos vivido un proceso que nos está llevando a los inicios de la revolución industrial pero con los instrumentos financieros de hoy en día. Cómo la economía productiva no rinde nos hemos ido a buscar rentabilidades fáciles e inmediatas en los mercados financieros y habeis (hemos) creado un *mundo de fantasía* que no tiene nada que ver con la economía real. El despertar de eses sueño será duro, muy duro para muchos...

No dudo que con vuestros "saltitos cortos y largos" os podais estar beneficiendo y estais en vuestro derecho mientras la ley os lo permita, pero lo siento *no és ético* (unos, muy pocos, ganan y muchísimos pierden. Aprovechad porque pronto os comenzarán a regular). Miles de vosotros, los especuladores que no inversores, lo único que haceis es agravar el problema... Si la bolsa baja está desapareciendo enormes cantidades de "riqueza virtual" que es la que había mantenido el consumo a través del crédito y eso si, unos pocos, si tenéis suerte (porque esto es un casino y no hay ningún modelo matemático que pueda realizar una simulación adecuada e la situación actual) unos pocos repito pueden ganar.- No es ni siquiera un juego de suma cero donde unos ganan a costa de otros (la gran mayoría pierden: hoy parados, funcionarios, jubilados..., mañana muchísimos más)

Aquí pongo el artículo de García Rivero a este que es de los vuestros no le podréis decir que es un trol o que no tiene ni idea como me decis a mi (pobre licenciado en económicas):

"Se agotan los calificativos para describir el escenario bursátil que vivimos, ya los hemos dicho todos desde lo trágico a lo cómico, desde lo surrealista a lo dantesco, desde la simpleza al absurdo, especular en estas condiciones para el común de los inversores es jugar a la ruleta rusa donde en vez de bala si fallamos, viene una mano y se lleva un tajo de nuestra cuenta de valores.

Hemos contado y cantado hasta la saciedad que el producto financiero a utilizar en esta tesitura, sesgo, escenario o viñeta de mercado son las *opciones financieras* dado que es el único producto que nos minimiza el riesgo y nos maximiza el beneficio, es decir, si jugamos con 100 euros podemos ganar 300 un 200% que no esta nada mal para estos tiempos que corren y si perdemos perdemos 100 euros en el peor de los casos, perdida ridícula si se la compara con lo que pueden perder los que trabajan con acciones, futuros, cfds, etfs …..

Hoy *Alemania ha prohibido especular a la baja *con la Deuda Nacional y la Banca, el Euro ha salido perjudicado igual a los mercados le quita lastre y si no fomentar subidas al menos impedir que caigamos a plomo, porque ya estamos viendo que la volatilidad se come centenares de puntos como si no hubiera nadie en los parquets.

Sigue quedando patente y manifiesto que *la regulación de los mercados financieros se hace inevitable y urgente, indelegable, impostergable*, hay que instituir medidas anti-crack, anti-volatilidad, anti-manipulación, anti-conformación, anti-ataques al sistema, no por *“intervenir” estatalmente en el mercado* para impedir el libre juego de la oferta y demanda, NO, sino *para que sobre el mercado no actúen fuerzas abusivas y expoliadoras* que barran para sus cuentas de beneficios el dinero invertido en Bolsa por los inversores.

Tengan en cuenta que *la actuación en bolsa por parte de la ciudadanía se lleva a cabo principalmente por vehículos de inversión colectiva “pasivos” *sobre todo con fondos de todo tipo y característica ¿qué igualdad tienen estos vehículos pesados con relación a operativas de swing-trading masivas y voraces en vehículos extremadamente ligeros como futuros o CDS que ejercen determinadas casas de especulación profesional?

Por eso decimos que *el Estado debe regular la situación para que siempre no pierdan los de siempre, debe compensar, equilibrar la fuerza de los participes de un mercado financiero* sea en particular o en general, *que sepan los especuladores profesionales que en determinadas circunstancias el Regulador puede entrar en el juego de improviso con un látigo que azote a quienes valiéndose de fallas y/o irregularidades y/o oportunidades puedan perjudicar a la masa inversora en general*.

*Un servidor es un especulador profesional y decir esto es un acto de anticorporativismo total* con mi profesión y sector, pero no soy de corcho, *tengo ojos y corazón* y *cuando uno hace un corto y se beneficia de la pérdida de un soporte, de una divergencia bajista, de una figura tengo un sensación de abuso* en un mercado como el actual, un *remordimiento que no tengo cuando los mercados están estables y la posición corta la uso para aprovechar las lógicas correcciones*, pero claro la conciencia la tengo tranquila pues la tendencia es alcista y al menos aseguro la continuidad del negocio.

Pero así es imposible señores,* así no solo se arruina la gente sino que además nos cargamos el negocio bursátil porque a este ritmo lo vamos a dejar como un solar donde los inversores serán una especie en extinción* y al final si no se regula esto de una Santa Vez nos acabaremos devorando los unos a los otros porque *el alimento lo habremos esquilmado entre todos*."

Espero que alguno reflexione.

Los mercados amigos son un circo, son un casino, son sistemas organizados de expolio de capital pero también son por si mismos un ecosistema donde la supervivencia de unos depende la supervivencia de otros, si en la sabana solo hay leones porque las gacelas se han extinguido los leones se comerán a sus crías desapareciendo también ellos.

El resto amigos es producto de vuestra imaginación, no le deis más vueltas por que no tiene sentido.

Antonio A. García Rivero – Bolsacanaria soluciones bursátiles


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Coño Bandarra, hable más alto que no le hoygo... :bla:


Saludos :bla:


----------



## Abner (19 May 2010)

No sé si alguien ha puesto ya la noticia. Y la bolsa a estos niveles, vivimos en un país donde Matrix oculta la realidad a los ignorantes ciudadanos. Compra, compra, que vamos para arriba!! Que España está en la Champion Li

"España estaba quebrada el pasado 7 de mayo" - Libertad Digital


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> No sé si alguien ha puesto ya la noticia. Y la bolsa a estos niveles, vivimos en un país donde Matrix oculta la realidad a los ignorantes ciudadanos. Compra, compra, que vamos para arriba!! Que España está en la Champion Li
> 
> "España estaba quebrada el pasado 7 de mayo" - Libertad Digital



¿qué forero será el tal Manuel Llamas...? ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2010)

Quienes especularon con los salarios,la vivienda,y el bienestar de muchos,no han recibido ni una mera colleja.Ellos han hundido el mundo.Y jugando con el pan de la gente.

Amos no me jodas.No sabes lo culpable que me siento.:XX:


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Coño Bandarra, hable más alto que no le hoygo... :bla:
> 
> 
> Saludos :bla:



Te recuerdo que me tienes ignorado


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Quienes especularon con los salarios,la vivienda,y el bienestar de muchos,no han recibido ni una mera colleja.Ellos han hundido el mundo.Y jugando con el pan de la gente.
> 
> Amos no me jodas.No sabes lo culpable que me siento.:XX:





este hilo está lleno de especuladores...


----------



## Arekusu (19 May 2010)

Buenas tardes,

Con los datos de cierre de ayer hubo un cambio importante en las opciones, ahora el strike con mas opciones fuera de dinero es el 2700, eso si, la diferencia con el 2800 el muy pequeña.





Una caida fuerta de aquí al viernes les haría perder mucho dinero, pero despues tendríamos el camino libre para llegar a un suelo en noviembre .


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

Joder bandarra, vaya tochazo, no pensaras que se lo va a leer nadie ¿no? 

Hasta la 5 ª linea dure y me costo una barbaridad


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> este hilo está lleno de especuladores...



Pero lo mío es por vicio...no por avaricia.

Actuo sin ánimo de lucro.xD


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

La especulación es mala!


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Joder bandarra, vaya tochazo, no pensaras que se lo va a leer nadie ¿no?
> 
> Hasta la 5 ª linea dure y me costo una barbaridad



De ti no lo espero ya te voy conociendo... Vennga no pierdas tiempo, que pierdes dinero...

No te preocupes que otros ya lo leeran. Venga a por los "corticos" que os queda poco...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La especulación es mala!



Para ti no, para la sociedad, que quede claro y en lo que te permita el hilo sigue creando opinión cortoplacista que es lo que te interesa...

Ninguna acción sin beneficio, recuerda....


----------



## bertok (19 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> este hilo está lleno de especuladores...



Hasta el gobierno especula, pero especula MAL.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La especulación es mala!



Y al alza también,que lo sepas!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (19 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> De ti no lo espero ya te voy conociendo... Vennga no pierdas tiempo, que pierdes dinero...
> 
> No te preocupes que otros ya lo leeran. Venga a por los "corticos" que os queda poco...



Pues yo no juego a bolsa ni por gnar dinero ni por sdivertirme, es para fastidiar a ZP 

mULDER, No nos has contado que han hecho los leones


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 May 2010)

Estamos los dos muy deacuerdo D&B, ya expresado mi opinion, muy parecida a la tuya, hace unas horas, y juro que no habia visto el mensaje en la web de carpatos. Yo, no obstante, prefiero no señalar a los pequeños especuladores, mientras no especulen con bienes basicos, ya que tengo asumido que lo que no haga uno mismo lo haran otros, de forma que o eres depredador o depredado. Son las reglas del juego imperante, asi que mas que señalar a los especuladores, deberiamos señalar a los grandes capitales que son los que mas se lucran con todo esto, pero sobretodo a los politicos, que como mulder ha dicho, han dado pie a esta crisis y que permiten que los grandes capitales manejen los mercados a su antojo. Tal vez la medida de no permitir ponerse corto no sea la mas adecuada, no lo se, el tiempo lo dira, aunque en otras ocasiones no parece haber resultado. Tal vez no haya ninguna adecuada, ya que habria que reformar todo completamente, empezando por las relaciones de propiedad y la etica general.

Yo desde luego, lo tengo claro, no pienso especular a la baja, me parece poco etico, como decias tu, pero lo que si pienso hacer, en cuanto la ocasion se presente propicia y vea poco probables bajadas profundas, es comprar acciones de las empresas que me parezcan mas interesantes por dividendo y futuro de su negocio, con intencion de manternerlas hasta el proximo crack. ¿Es especulacion? Tal vez, aunque yo prefiero pensar que es inversion, y seria participar del capitalismo, que aunque reniegue de el y prefiriera verlo muerto, hay que tener presente que es lo que manda actualmente. Mientras el capitalismo no muera, cosa que me alegraria muchisimo, mis unicas opciones de asegurarme el pan y el de mis hijos es participar de el, asi que asi hare.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues yo no juego a bolsa ni por gnar dinero ni por sdivertirme, es para fastidiar a ZP
> 
> mULDER, No nos has contado que han hecho los leones



segurísimo:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

Que pesadez con los bombillos, su problema es que hacen justo lo que los políticos perroflautas les dicen que haga mientras eso sirva de vaselina para la gran masacre que preparan. Ahora mismo la marca de la vaselina se llama 'especulación mala', de alguna forma hay que colar los recortes de ese ilusorio estado del bienestar que tan bien funcionaba en los 50-70 con menos regulación.

La pescadilla que se muerde la cola, vamos.

Nuestro pijiprogre también habrá votado socialisto porque cree en la justicia social, mientras le dicen que mala es la especulación de bolsa ni se entera de que promueven a voz en grito la especulación en pisitos, que es peor todavía.

Y por supuesto tampoco le importa socializar la crisis, el socialismo es el reparto equitativo de la miseria, así que nuestro bombillo o es directamente t*nt* por dejar que le roben impunemente o es un perroflauta más.


----------



## Pepitoria (19 May 2010)

Esto sólo lo salva el barbas esta tarde


----------



## Starkiller (19 May 2010)

Bandarra:

Yo se que no tenteras. Y lo se, porque muchas veces te lo han explicado. Como a mi lo de San Judas me mola (aunque soy más ateo que Dawkins), lo voy a intentar:

Los mercados necesitan un sistema de liquidez y fijación de precios, justamente para evitar aberraciones como la del 18% en la deuda Española que tanto han cacareado hoy los payasos de Intereconomía, sin saber, creo yo, lo que querían decir.

Porque si no, puede darse el caso de que alguien necesite vender acciones que tiene de una empresa productiva (Por algo tan simple como que tiene que pagarse una operación, o impuestos, o una multa, o lo que sea) y en base a esa urgencia otro podría aprovecharse para conseguir un precio injusto.

Eso, a un nivel más alto, podría implicar que, por ejemplo, debido a una mala racha o a un accidente/incendio de tu suministrador de carne habitual, se aprovechen y le hagan pagar caro una operación. Y eso, en última instancia, podría provocar que:

a) la carne de tu zona costara, de repente, un 50% más.
b) tuvieras que moverte 50Km para comprar carne, y al no tener clientes, la carne se pudriera y tu carnicero quebrara
c) Se desabasteciera tu zona debido al excesivo precio de la carne, y la distribuidora quebrara
d) (Y la más probable) Una combinación de todas las anteriores.

Y se daría ese caso, sumado, además, al hecho de que a 50Km la carne costaría lo de siempre, y que una semana despues la carne volvería a costar lo de siempre.

Como esos bandazos no son viables, la especulación a bajo nivel es necesaria para estabilizar los mercados.

Ahora:

Es precisamente la aglutinación de dicha especulación en unas pocas manos lo que es dañino. Eso son los Hedge funds, los fondos soberanos, de pensiones... toda esa mierda. gente que mueve suficiente dinero para, no solo ganar con esa microespeculación, sino para manipular los mercados en base a sus intereses, caiga quien caiga, haga el daño que haga y, desde luego, sin el menor escrúpulo.

Esos peces gordos invalidan el efecto de la microespeculación y provocan las fluctuaciones que vivimos ahora.

Es más, y aqui es donde radica tu error, y el de mucho de los tuyos (Gente de izquierdas con buenas intenciones y muy mala información): Les haces el caldo gordo a los HF. 

Lo que tu haces y dices, ayuda a los Hedges. Porque cuanta mayor parte del mercado controlen, más sencillo les resulta manipularlo a expensas de todo.

Aunque se que no lo entiendes (Y espero que ahora lo hagas) los pobres e inocentes pececillos como tonuel, Mulder y otros muchos, que navegan en estas aguas llevándose casi más hostias que alegrías, son la última y única línea de defensa real contra esos HF, puesto que el enorme share de mercado descoordinado que todos los pequeños especuladores llevan en mil direcciones distintas es lo que provoca que los HF no puedan hacer escabechinas mayores.

Cada vez que se ataca a un pequeño especulador que con sus cuatro duros aporta liquidez (Y desunión, caos, conflicto) al mercado, se le hace un gran favor a un Gran gestor de Fondos.

Eso si, no esperes que Soros venga a darte las gracias; seguramente este muy ocupado descojonandose de ti y recogiendo las ganancias del día.

PS: Aprovecho para añadir que, en mi opinión, las ideas, o al menos los comentarios, de Mulder sobre el socialismo estan a la altura de los comentarios e ideas de Bandarra sobre los mercados.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Joder bandarra, vaya tochazo, no pensaras que se lo va a leer nadie ¿no?
> 
> Hasta la 5 ª linea dure y me costo una barbaridad



Solución...:


*"ignore list"*


Una delicia hoyga... 


Saludos


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto sólo lo salva el barbas esta tarde



El SP ha rebotado 10 puntos... a ver lo que dice el tito Ben... 8:






Saludos 8:


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Estamos los dos muy deacuerdo D&B, ya expresado mi opinion, muy parecida a la tuya, hace unas horas, y juro que no habia visto el mensaje en la web de carpatos. Yo, no obstante, prefiero no señalar a los pequeños especuladores, mientras no especulen con bienes basicos, ya que tengo asumido que lo que no haga uno mismo lo haran otros, de forma que o eres depredador o depredado. Son las reglas del juego imperante, asi que mas que señalar a los especuladores, deberiamos señalar a los grandes capitales que son los que mas se lucran con todo esto, pero sobretodo a los politicos, que como mulder ha dicho, han dado pie a esta crisis y que permiten que los grandes capitales manejen los mercados a su antojo. Tal vez la medida de no permitir ponerse corto no sea la mas adecuada, no lo se, el tiempo lo dira, aunque en otras ocasiones no parece haber resultado. Tal vez no haya ninguna adecuada, ya que habria que reformar todo completamente, empezando por las relaciones de propiedad y la etica general.
> 
> Yo desde luego, lo tengo claro, no pienso especular a la baja, me parece poco etico, como decias tu, pero lo que si pienso hacer, en cuanto la ocasion se presente propicia y vea poco probables bajadas profundas, es comprar acciones de las empresas que me parezcan mas interesantes por dividendo y futuro de su negocio, con intencion de manternerlas hasta el proximo crack. ¿Es especulacion? Tal vez, aunque yo prefiero pensar que es inversion, y seria participar del capitalismo, que aunque reniegue de el y prefiriera verlo muerto, hay que tener presente que es lo que manda actualmente. Mientras el capitalismo no muera, cosa que me alegraria muchisimo, mis unicas opciones de asegurarme el pan y el de mis hijos es participar de el, asi que asi hare.



Esta vida es equilibrio Cool Spot tus valores son los que son y la sociedad es la que es. Cada uno debe hacer su reflexión. Yo no critico a nadie a nivel individual (aunque pueda a veces parecerlo: si no estuvieran Tonuel o Mulder u otros miles, habría en su lugar otros parecidos... Nadie tiene la culpa pero entre todos la fastiadiamos (algo parecido pasó en el mercado inmobiliario, cuando los pisos pasaron de ser un bien de consumo en un bien para especular) El dineron busca lugares donde colocarse y el proceso de la creación de burbujas es inherente al desarollo del capitalismo. El dinero fue hacia el mundo financiero porque la economía real no daba lo suficiente... Esto permitió que la crisis que debería haber estallado a finales de siglo se haya dilatado en el tiempo debido a la "ilusión monetaria" que ha permitido mantenerv el consumo vía endeudamiento... Y este endeudamiento ahora está en los estados (pero también en empresas y familias). Se está destruyendo una gran cantidad de riqueza virtual, pero la deuda sigue... ¿quién la pagará?
De hecho con estas primeras medidas de ajuste ya se intuye quien las va a pagar...

Por otro lado, te leo bastante y creo que pensamos de una forma bastante similar.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que pesadez con los bombillos, su problema es que hacen justo lo que los políticos perroflautas les dicen que haga mientras eso sirva de vaselina para la gran masacre que preparan. Ahora mismo la marca de la vaselina se llama 'especulación mala', de alguna forma *hay que colar los recortes de ese ilusorio estado del bienestar que tan bien funcionaba en los 50-70 con menos regulación.*
> 
> La pescadilla que se muerde la cola, vamos.
> 
> ...



Menos regulación? Perdona Mulder, pero creo que con esta frase demuestras no tener ni idea de historia, ... ni de economia, cosa que ya daba por supuesto, gacelilla con aspiraciones a leoncio


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

Hoy no tengo datos completamente exactos del volumen porque he tenido algún corte, de todas formas pondré aquí lo que tengo.

Hoy el volumen ha sido alto y el saldo negativo

- Han vendido hasta las 11 con fuerza.
- A partir de ahí han comprado hasta casi las 15.
- Han vuelto a vender de nuevo hasta las 17.
- Vuelta a las compras de nuevo hasta final de sesión.
- En subasta han comprado también.

Hoy parece que esperan gap al alza para mañana, los momentos de venta han supuesto más volumen que los de compra de ahí el saldo negativo, están vendedores total, en todo el dia no han podido llevar el saldo hacia el positivo.


----------



## Wbuffete (19 May 2010)

CNBC live:
La recuperación hoy del EUr/usd podría ser una intervención del BCE


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Menos regulación? Perdona Mulder, pero creo que con esta frase demuestras no tener ni idea de historia, ... ni de economia, cosa que ya daba por supuesto, gacelilla con aspiraciones a leoncio



Que argumentos tan grandilocuentes, tengo miedo ante su sabiduría señor.

¿que había más regualción en los 50-70 porqueyolovalgo? en vez de soltar chorradas eso hay que demostrarlo.


----------



## Taxidermista (19 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> ...*que sepan los especuladores profesionales que en determinadas circunstancias el Regulador puede entrar en el juego de improviso con un látigo que azote a quienes valiéndose de fallas y/o irregularidades y/o oportunidades puedan perjudicar a la masa inversora en general*.



Me encanta este párrafo tan bíblico. Interesante material aunque me parece un poco ingenuo y simplista.


----------



## The Cool Spot (19 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Los mercados necesitan un sistema de liquidez y fijación de precios, justamente para evitar aberraciones como la del 18% en la deuda Española que tanto han cacareado hoy los payasos de Intereconomía, sin saber, creo yo, lo que querían decir.
> 
> Porque si no, puede darse el caso de que alguien necesite vender acciones que tiene de una empresa productiva (Por algo tan simple como que tiene que pagarse una operación, o impuestos, o una multa, o lo que sea) y en base a esa urgencia otro podría aprovecharse para conseguir un precio injusto.
> 
> ...



Medianamente deacuerdo, excepto en que para que haya liquidez no es necesario un mercado de venta de acciones prestadas, sino simplemente un mercado de compra venta de acciones. Lo de ir vendido es hacer trampas porque no es que vendas acciones que en su dia compraste porque te parecian interesantes y ahora no te lo parecen tanto, sino que es pedirselas prestadas a *alguien que no desea deshacerse de ellas*, hecho este muy importante ya que si fuera asi las venderia directamente, y venderlas para luego comprarlas mas baratas y devolverselas a su dueño real, que las vuelve a recuperar. Eso por muy legal que sea, es el antimercado, y aunque este apoyado en la teoria de que esas acciones, por perdida de rentabilidad o la razon x que sea, aun sin venta prestada bajarian de precio, y que no es mas que aprovecharse de ello, eso lo unico que provoca es la amplificacion del movimiento natural que seguiria la cotizacion, ya que se venden las que sus dueños desean vender, y ademas las que sus dueños no desean vender. A nadie se le escapa que eso no puede ser bueno, empezando por el hecho de que algun pequeño inversor puede ponerse nervioso al ver que la cotizacion baja mas de lo que esta dispuesto a asumir y prefiera vender en perdidas, cuando tal vez esa cotizacion limite no se habria alcanzado con un simple mercado de compra y venta.


----------



## Starkiller (19 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Medianamente deacuerdo, excepto en que para que haya liquidez no es necesario un mercado de venta de acciones prestadas, sino simplemente un mercado de compra venta de acciones. Lo de ir vendido es hacer trampas porque no es que vendas acciones que en su dia compraste porque te parecian interesantes y ahora no te lo parecen tanto, sino que es pedirselas prestadas a *alguien que no desea deshacerse de ellas*, hecho este muy importante ya que si fuera si las venderia directamente, y venderlas para luego comprarlas mas baratas y devolverselas a su dueño real, que las vuelve a recuperar. Eso por muy legal que sea, es el antimercado, y aunque este apoyado en la teoria de que esas acciones, por perdida de rentabilidad o la razon x que sea, aun sin venta prestada bajarian de precio, y que no es mas que aprovecharse de ello, eso lo unico que provoca es la amplificacion del movimiento natural que seguiria la cotizacion, ya que se venden las que sus dueños desean vender, y ademas las que sus dueños no desean vender. A nadie se le escapa que eso no puede ser bueno, empezando por el hecho de que algun pequeño inversor puede ponerse nervioso al ver que la cotizacion baja mas de lo que esta dispuesto a asumir y prefiera vender en perdidas, cuando tal vez esa cotizacion limite no se habria alcanzado con un simple mercado de compra y venta.



Evidentemente se tendrían que permitir los cortos con acciones "alquiladas", pero esos son muchos menos funcionales.

Y los cortos son los que absorben gran parte del control de precios... es decir, cuando se produce uno de esos bandazos de los que hablábamos, una mala operación que va a poner una materia prima por las nubes, al menos para un sector y zona determinado, probablemente sea un corto el que se coma un marrón y atenue ese pico.

El hecho de que no se permitan naked shorts, reduce ese colchón.

Asique, desde mi punto de vista la pregunta es: ¿Hacen más mal que bien? Y la respuesta es: depende de la situación, del bien que sea, y del actor.

Por eso, según las circunstancias, no estoy en contra de que se prohíban los cortos para algo concreto por motivos concretos (De hecho, lo de Merkel de ayer me parece genial), pero si estoy en contra de que se prohíban sistemáticamente y sin motivos.

Prohibir cortos "para evitar que baje" demuestra tan poco entendimiento de los mercados como el que dice que "nunca se deberían prohibir cortos".

Ambos son dogmas y religiones, no un intento honesto de entender como funciona el cotarro.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Bandarra:
> 
> Yo se que no tenteras. Y lo se, porque muchas veces te lo han explicado. Como a mi lo de San Judas me mola (aunque soy más ateo que Dawkins), lo voy a intentar:
> 
> ...



Te agradezco la contestación, ya que eres de los poquillos que se han tomado la molestía de buscar unos argumentos solidos y bien fundamentados.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que los mercados financieros pueden ayudar a dar liquidez al sistema... (eso es de manual de primero de carrera) Pero no estoy hablando de eso. Estoy hablando de la utilidad de las compras al descubierto, ¿Qué sentido tienen? Lo puedo entender con productos como el trigo, incluso el petróleo... a la búsqueda de una cierta estabilidad.

Ahora explícame la utilidad social de ese tipo de operaciones con títulos, cotizaciones, etc... de verdad no le encuentro ninguna. Sólo se que a Mulder, que me estará leyendo , y a otros le irán muy bien pero a nivel global esto solo hace, sobretodo en casos de bajadas acentuar tendencias e incrementar la volatilidad. Que si las bolsas bajan alguien gana? Seguro que es cierto, pero la gran mayoría pierde. Hay una ilusión monetaria (lo vimos con los pisos teníamos un piso per como se tasaba en más valor nos creíamos más ricos)
Estoy de acuerdo que teóricamente, el pequeño inversor podría dar lliquidez a los mercados financieros en situaciones normales (lo que pasa es que en estas circunstancias la mayoría utiliza los fondos de inversión y sois pocos los que os meteis en este tinglado, así que igualmente sigue el control y la capacidad de manipular los mercados en muy pocas manos. Siempre me acuerdo cuando hablo de esto de la película "Wall Street" supongo que la conoces) El problema es que en la situación actual la mayoría de las gacelillas han huido despavoridasy sólo quedais las gacelas que estais todo el día delante del ordenador. Pero la capacidad para manipular los mercados es logicamenta cada vez mayor y a los gobiernos no les va a quedar más remedio que meter mano y acabar con tanta desregulación (esa desregulación es la que ah creado gran parte del problema: No me quiero extender: Normas de Basilea, que martingada inventamos?... marchando una de derivados... que no valen nada?... bueno no hay problema el abuelo que mete su dinerillo en el fondo de inversión sin tener ni idea ya picará... y cómo los pisos siempre suben ... Y la burbuja explotó: recuerda desregulación)

Soy economista pero no de tu cuerda ni me gusta entrar en vuestros tecnicismos. Simplemente no me interesa. Pero que sea la gente que pueda leerme la que diga si tengo o no idea... Y no 4 gacelillas¡¡¡¡

Y recuerda la realidad es multiple... Cree en el relativismo y no descalifiques que para argumentar no es necesario. Por otro lado, aparte de las descalificaciones te vuelvo a agradecer tu argumentación que ha sidop sólida y detallada.


----------



## bertok (19 May 2010)

Pueden tomar las medidas que quieran pero no van a conseguir que los índices bajen a destajo.

La única forma ya la hemos comentado algunas veces: cierre de los mercados.

Estoy convencido de que lo veremos.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Que argumentos tan grandilocuentes, tengo miedo ante su sabiduría señor.
> 
> ¿que había más regualción en los 50-70 porqueyolovalgo? en vez de soltar chorradas eso hay que demostrarlo.



Demuestra tu lo contrario que es el que ha hecho la afirmación. Busca un poco y aprende algo sobre economia, conceptos como el plan marshall, Bretton Woods, la construcción europea o la creación del estado de bienestar... 

En serio te ira bien descansar de tanta gráfica inútil que vas a acabar desquiciado todo el dia delante del ordenador...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Me encanta este párrafo tan bíblico. Interesante material aunque me parece un poco ingenuo y simplista.



Se despacho con un "cliché" y se quedó tan pancho...


----------



## Mulder (19 May 2010)

Yo no me esfuerzo mucho en rebatir los argumentos de los que quieren prohibir cortos o no les parece bien que existan pero puedo hacer un esfuerzo, aunque mejor que yo lo explicaría un buen libro como por ejemplo "leones y gacelas" de Cárpatos, allí se explica claramente el porqué de los cortos.

En USA cualquiera puede abrir 'naked shorts' desde mediados del siglo XIX (creo, a lo mejor fue desde antes) y su economía no se ha ido a pique en 200 años, esto ya rebate todo el argumentario habitual de los anticortistas por si solo pero aun hay más.

Los cortos empezaron como opciones, sobre todo en los mercados de materias primas, un corto tiene dos funciones:

1.- Cubrir largos.
2.- Ganar dinero.

Pondré un ejemplo:

En las materias primas, sobre todo las de grano las buenas o malas cosechas son decisivas para negociar el precio de estos productos ya que todo se basa en oferta y demanda, si la cosecha es buena la demanda estará cubierta y el precio bajará si es mala habrá poca oferta y el precio subirá.

¿Como se cubre, por ejemplo, alguien que se dedique a almacenar grano de una mala cosecha de una subida de precios? pues abriendo cortos en futuros y opciones sobre granos.

¿como se cubre alguien de que las acciones de una empresa puedan bajar? pues de la misma forma o vendiendo en el mercado sus acciones con cortos para recuperar la pérdida de una revalorización que no se llegó a dar según sus números. Si una empresa presenta malos resultados el castigo está justificado y eso no quiere decir que se acabe el mundo ni siquiera la empresa, solo quiere decir que los insidersm que son los primeros que tendrán esa información venderán en contra del público y digo en contra porque esta gente necesita 'crear mercado' para que los particulares absorban todo su capital en acciones, si yo soy más listo y veo que algo va mal en esa empresa debo poder beneficiarme de ello de la misma forma que se beneficia el 'insider' creando su mercado para colocar títulos.

Lo del préstamo de acciones es el método más engorroso y caro de ponerse corto, es más, lo considero estúpido pero todo viene porque aquí en España los cortos está prohibidos desde siempre al contrario que en el resto de las bolsas importantes del mundo desde su creación o casi.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (19 May 2010)

hasta lugo


----------



## carloszorro (19 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> hasta lugo



Zapatero avanza que habrá subidas de impuestos a las rentas más altas.::

Este tipo de noticias son las que favorecen huidas de capitales, la buena gente del hilo del ibex 35 son inocentes, Dolce.

Mientras ZP no dimita no entro largo en acciones del ibex ni de coña.::


----------



## kokaine (19 May 2010)

LArgos ni con palo.

La explicacion de mulder sobre los cortos es irrefutable, su utilidad esta mas que demostrada y demonizarlos solo demuestras o "incultura" o ser un gobiernos listillo que busca un chivo expiatorio.

Ademas nosotros trabajamos a escala mínima, pero los cortos son una opción perfecta para cubrir una cartera de largo plazo, si pensamos que la bolsa se va a poner bajista, nos ponemos cortos de nuestra cartera y esperamos tiempo mejores para comprarlos y todo ello sin tocar nuestra cartera y menos aun sin venderla y volverla a comprar mas adelante con los consiguientes pagos de comisiones, cánones de bolsa, impuestos y etc.

Asi que demonizar cortos es simplemente propaganda populista para que el pueblo "inculto" tenga a alguien a quien echar sus pestes y evitar que su dedo apunte al cuello de los políticos. Es mas, si prohíbes los cortos la lógica mas elemental dice que también deberías prohibir los largos ¿no? jejejej (Absurdo)


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2010)

Os habeis fijado que salto ha pegado el euro?? brutal ::


----------



## Dawkins (19 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Bandarra:
> 
> Como a mi lo de San Judas me mola (aunque soy más ateo que Dawkins), lo voy a intentar:



Buenas, me llamaban?


----------



## carloszorro (19 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> LArgos ni con palo.
> 
> La explicacion de mulder sobre los cortos es irrefutable, su utilidad esta mas que demostrada y demonizarlos solo demuestras o "incultura" o ser un gobiernos listillo que busca un chivo expiatorio.
> 
> ...



Una posición corta o larga es un pacto/trato privado entre inversores, los políticos deben mantenerse al margen porque no tienen ni puta idea de lo que va el tema.


----------



## debianita (19 May 2010)

D&B no tiene amigos usted?

Déje en paz este hilo. Si realmente sacaramos mucha pasta "hundiendo" paises no estariamos posteando aquí, almenos yo.

Buenas noches y buena suerte.

PD: Si quiere arreglar algo comprese un AK-47 y vaya al parlamento


----------



## Creditopropulsado (19 May 2010)

No sé que haceis perdiendo el tiempo con discusiones estúpidas. 

Que pasa que la especulación sólo vale para montar burbujas?


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2010)

Que credibilidad le dais a esto?

Major Investment Bank: "Greece Is Going Down, Germany Drafting Law For Orderly Insolvencies"


----------



## Wataru_ (19 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> No sé que haceis perdiendo el tiempo con discusiones estúpidas.
> 
> Que pasa que la especulación sólo vale para montar burbujas?



Buenas ^__^!

Entiendo que en un rato de ocio, respondáis a estos personajes, que solo aparecen si la bolsa cae... pero ya aburren, es siempre lo mismo.

El caso es que tampoco se le puede reportar xD viene buscando predicar... y muchos le discuten sobre teología.

El resumen sería:






Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

yo no tengo mucha idea de esto pero según me ha dicho mi novia (ella sabe mas) la SEC tiene una amplísima regulación de las 'naked shorts' , llegando incluso en un momento dado a prohibirlas. No es lo mismo que se está intentando hacer aquí. 
Que conste que como he dicho no te ni idea, pero como se dice en este pais, el que hace la ley hace la trampa.

"The SEC enacted Regulation SHO in January 2005 to target abusive naked short selling by reducing failure to deliver securities, and by limiting the time in which a broker can permit failures to deliver.[27] In addressing the first, it stated that a broker or dealer may not accept a short sale order without having first borrowed or identified the stock being sold.[28] The rule had the following exemptions:

Broker or dealer accepting a short sale order from another registered broker or dealer 
Bona-fide market making 
Broker-dealer effecting a sale on behalf of a customer that is deemed to own the security pursuant to Rule 200[29] through no fault of the customer or the broker-dealer.[28] 
To reduce the duration for which fails to deliver are permitted to sit open, the regulation requires broker-dealers to close-out open fail-to-deliver positions in threshold securities that have persisted for 13 consecutive settlement days.[27] The SEC, in describing Regulation SHO, stated that failures to deliver shares that persist for an extended period of time "may result in large delivery obligations where stock settlement occurs."[27]

Regulation SHO also created the "Threshold Security List," which reported any stock where more than 0.5% of a company's total outstanding shares failed delivery for five consecutive days. A number of companies have appeared on the list, including Krispy Kreme, Martha Stewart Omnimedia and Delta Airlines. The Motley Fool, an investment website, observes that "when a stock appears on this list, it is like a red flag waving, stating 'something is wrong here!'"[13] However, the SEC clarified that appearance on the threshold list "does not necessarily mean that there has been abusive naked short selling or any impermissible trading in the stock."[27]

In July 2006, the SEC proposed to amend Regulation SHO, to further reduce failures to deliver securities.[30] SEC Chairman Christopher Cox referred to "the serious problem of abusive naked short sales, which can be used as a tool to drive down a company's stock price." and that the SEC is "concerned about the persistent failures to deliver in the market for some securities that may be due to loopholes in Regulation SHO".


----------



## LÁNGARO (19 May 2010)

y que conste que yo sigo entrando y saliendo de urbas y lo seguiré haciendo por muy sociata que me llamen unos y por muy especulador que me llamen otros.....

lo que me gusta es........... no lo tengo muy claro

edito: y me encanta que sigais discutiendo, tal vez sea el único que se lee todos los post, pero me gusta aprender de lo que decis, tanto unos como otros. Gracias a todos.


----------



## enric68 (19 May 2010)

off topic...
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8LgdtyPPugQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8LgdtyPPugQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

Con la colaboracion de Egam y Theoffender

Saludos


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (19 May 2010)

otro off topic

os disteis cuenta que el forero inypsa se puso tan pesado el finde semana pasado


poniendo mensajes de que no había nadie comprando deuda pública, y que estaban todas las mesas de operaciones temblando el viernes por la tarde


pues ya es la segunda vez que acierta, además lo acerto de pleno


ese tío tiene información que a nosotros no nos llega


perdonar el offtopic, pero que lo tengáis presente


PD: la primera fue la primera gran bajada del ibex con una semana de antelación cuando estaba por encima de 10.000


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto sólo lo salva el barbas esta tarde



Si..., cuando postean algunos hay que agarrarse fuerte los cojones no sea cosa que te los vuelen... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## rafaxl (19 May 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> otro off topic
> 
> os disteis cuenta que el forero inypsa se puso tan pesado el finde semana pasado
> 
> ...



Cierto es, tengo que decir que estuve leyendo sus comentarios y le tildaban de loco, fantasma, etc. pero misteriosamente...

No creo que tenga tanta "folla" como para soltar algo y acertar, o si...


----------



## bertok (19 May 2010)

blackholesun dijo:


> otro off topic
> 
> os disteis cuenta que el forero inypsa se puso tan pesado el finde semana pasado
> 
> ...



Es Trichet que viene a partirse el culo de nosotros.


----------



## tonuel (19 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Es Trichet que viene a partirse el culo de nosotros.



el culo nos lo vamos a partir mañana... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## hobbes (20 May 2010)

por algo en especial????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Pollastre, soportes y resistencias.... y de paso di como ves hoy al ibex ¿ alcista? ¿ bajista ? ¿lateral ? ¿ninguna de las anteriores? ¿ lo cierran? ¿lo queman?


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, soportes y resistencias.... y de paso di como ves hoy al ibex ¿ alcista? ¿ bajista ? ¿lateral ? ¿ninguna de las anteriores? ¿ lo cierran? ¿lo queman?



Soporte fuerte en 9,283 y resistencia moderada en 9,721. El resto son demasiado débiles, hoy sólo considero esas dos.

Respecto al Ibex hoy, me pareció muy sospechosittto el final de sesión que tuvimos ayer... plano en un lateral de tan sólo 40 puntos. 

A mayor abundamiento, en preapertura seguimos planos coincidiendo prácticamente con el cierre de ayer.

Y estamos a 24 horas de vencimientos.

Todo esto es muy rarittto... ojo no te pongan el culo pelao como los mandriles hoy, Zuloman ::::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Soporte fuerte en 9,283 y resistencia moderada en 9,721. El resto son demasiado débiles, hoy sólo considero esas dos.
> 
> Respecto al Ibex hoy, me pareció muy sospechosittto el final de sesión que tuvimos ayer... plano en un lateral de tan sólo 40 puntos.
> 
> ...



Pareces un p0litico pollastre, has hablado mucho y no has dicho nada  , si, muy sospechoso, pero ¿alcista, bajista o lateral ?


----------



## hobbes (20 May 2010)

parece que la pre apertura viene verde.

IBEX 35 
Último Dif. Dif. % 
9.442,20 65,70 0,70 

20/05/2010 08:38:03


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!

En el Stoxx estamos haciendo el ganso estos días, estamos completamente laterales y así espero que sea todo el día de hoy, en toda la semana no nos hemos movido en absoluto de donde estamos.

Mientras el Ibex y el S&P si que hacen algo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

a ver pollastre, te lo preguntare de otra forma ¿ te vas a poner largo o corto ? :: :bla: :cook:


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

Buenos días ^__^!

Lo del lateral no me cuadra... ¿distribución o acumulación? ummm...

Mañana hay vencimientos, lo más lógico sería que trataran de subir al mercado... hay que colocar papel cuanto más alto mejor.

Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

han subido las garantias de meff de 1000 a 1200 lereles :8: :8: :8:

¿sera que esperan volatilidad extrema o sera casualidad? ::


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a ver pollastre, te lo preguntare de otra forma ¿ te vas a poner largo o corto ? :: :bla: :cook:



hmmmm.... pues no sé, no sé :cook: 

acabo de sentarme ahora mismo frente a la pantalla, que vengo después de mi cafelito reglamentario... y aún no sé qué voy a hacer.

Pero si tuviera que apostar por algo, pues hombre, el día antes de vencimientos... de ponerme algo, me pondría largo (pero con los stops pegados al culo, just in case).

Pero no le digas a nadie que yo te dije lo de los largos, eh ::


----------



## fmc (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> han subido las garantias de meff de 1000 a 1200 lereles :8: :8: :8:
> 
> ¿sera que esperan volatilidad extrema o sera casualidad? ::



Hombre, los 1400 de movimiento el otro día digo yo que tendrá bastante que ver...


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Me mola la maquinita de criteria... jajaja )


me gustaria saber donde la tienen ubicada... ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

vaya liada acaban de hacer, veo en la pantalla posis de 9530 en venta y 9525 en compra, le doy al boto y se ejecuta en 9496 , debieron vender un paqueton justo en ese milisegundo xd :: :: de ganar 45 pipos a ganar una mierda ::


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya liada acaban de hacer, veo en la pantalla posis de 9530 en venta y 9525 en compra, le doy al boto y se ejecuta en 9496 , debieron vender un paqueton justo en ese milisegundo xd :: :: de ganar 45 pipos a ganar una mierda ::




menudo gacela estas hecho... :fiufiu:


Saludos :X


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 May 2010)

me he salido de San con 50 eurillos de beneficio..... ayer tenia 50 de perdida.... aun sigo pillado en Iberia


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> menudo gacela estas hecho... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Saludos :X



digame usted como deberia haber hecho para evitarlo, y no me diga que debi darle un milisegundo antes al boton eh , por que la maxiventa no se veia en pantalla : ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me he salido de San con 50 eurillos de beneficio..... ayer tenia 50 de perdida.... aun sigo pillado en Iberia



hoy tenias tus urbas baratitas baratitas, bajaban un 2 % y ahora no


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> digame usted como deberia haber hecho para evitarlo, y no me diga que debi darle un milisegundo antes al boton eh , por que la maxiventa no se veia en pantalla : ::






fije un precio de entrada o de salida... 8:




gacela...


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> gacela...




Hoyga, no hostigue Ud. a gacelaman... digo, a zuloman !


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> digame usted como deberia haber hecho para evitarlo, y no me diga que debi darle un milisegundo antes al boton eh , por que la maxiventa no se veia en pantalla : ::



Yo las compras y ventas a mercado las tengo en este tecla:







Para lo demás siempre fijo precios.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

Corto en San a 8,77 sl en 8,80, jejeje.


----------



## ghkghk (20 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Corto en San a 8,77 sl en 8,80, jejeje.




8,769... Vende!!!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> 8,769... Vende!!!



¿Lo dices por algo en particular?, quiero ver correr el guano.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> hoy tenias tus urbas baratitas baratitas, bajaban un 2 % y ahora no



jejjejejeje, dí orden de compra pero no se ha ejecutado.....


----------



## @@strom (20 May 2010)

Muchas ganas de subir tienen estos hoy.
A ver cuanto dura la subida del euro. Yo apuesto a que en el 1,25 le dan la vuelta.


----------



## ghkghk (20 May 2010)

Los especuladores se han vuelto a poner cortos con nuestras estrellas. Tiene una muy clara resistencia en 5, con un gran soporte en el 4. Si llegamos a 3, veo las 2 antes de junio. Tienen ganas de guano.


----------



## SrMarrón (20 May 2010)

Bueno, yo me voy corto en TEF en 15,72. A ver si a las 3 he ganado algo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

no se si tirame al metro o a la taquillera, quiero decir que no se si ponerme corto o largo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

La resistencia del San está aguantandome bien, pero le están dando a muerte, ya veremos si resiste o me la rompen para no variar, quiero mi guano.


----------



## The Cool Spot (20 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo no me esfuerzo mucho en rebatir los argumentos de los que quieren prohibir cortos o no les parece bien que existan pero puedo hacer un esfuerzo, aunque mejor que yo lo explicaría un buen libro como por ejemplo "leones y gacelas" de Cárpatos, allí se explica claramente el porqué de los cortos.
> 
> En USA cualquiera puede abrir 'naked shorts' desde mediados del siglo XIX (creo, a lo mejor fue desde antes) y su economía no se ha ido a pique en 200 años, esto ya rebate todo el argumentario habitual de los anticortistas por si solo pero aun hay más.
> 
> ...



Es que una cosa es la proteccion de una cartera que se tiene, por medio de opciones, otra cosa es el comercio de materias primas a traves de futuros, y otra muy diferente es el uso de opciones o futuros para especular con acciones o indices, y sobre los que tiene, aun asi, amplia repercusion, ya que si a traves del mercado de opciones o futuros, se observan movimientos extraños, puede provocar un panico alcista o bajista sobre el valor al contado, totalmente infundado o perfectamente fundamentado, pero seguramente mucho mayor del que corresponderia sin esos instrumentos.


----------



## Ziberan (20 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Menos regulación? Perdona Mulder, pero creo que con esta frase demuestras no tener ni idea de historia, ... ni de economia, cosa que ya daba por supuesto, gacelilla con aspiraciones a leoncio



No te canses, Dolce. Muchos de estos pequeños jugadores de casino saben que juegan a una mentira que arroja dividendos o ruina de verdad.

Si bien lo piensas es inmoral, y muchos lo saben, pero estos gacelillas se quedan fuera de juego a la primera de cambio, son los fired. En su caso no es una ciencia (sólo hay que verlo), van a remolque como cualquier ludópata que siempre cree que ese será su día. Sabiendo que aquello de que el más tonto de clase ganara dinero con la bolsa se ha acabado, el que se mantiene dentro con la que está cayendo es que no puede dejarlo. Es una enfermedad pero el diagnóstico no es estándar, depende del individuo (estupidez, avaricia, vicio o pereza, o una combinación de ellos)

Pronto tendrán que sudar, así que tranquilo.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2010)

Ziberan dijo:


> No te canses, Dolce. Muchos de estos pequeños jugadores de casino saben que juegan a una mentira que arroja dividendos o ruina de verdad.
> 
> Si bien lo piensas es inmoral, y muchos lo saben, pero estos gacelillas se quedan fuera de juego a la primera de cambio, son los fired. En su caso no es una ciencia (sólo hay que verlo), van a remolque como cualquier ludópata que siempre cree que ese será su día. Sabiendo que aquello de que el más tonto de clase ganara dinero con la bolsa se ha acabado, el que se mantiene dentro con la que está cayendo es que no puede dejarlo. Es una enfermedad pero el diagnóstico no es estándar, depende del individuo (estupidez, avaricia, vicio o pereza, o una combinación de ellos)
> 
> Pronto tendrán que sudar, así que tranquilo.



Tiene Ud. razón.
La verdad es que estoy sudando tela.

Con dos tercios del mes transcurridos, y un beneficio mensual del 19% en el momento en que le escribo estas líneas, la verdad es que estoy pasando un mal rato: tengo serias dudas acerca de si acabaré el mes en un +25%, o si por el contrario será capaz de llevarlo al entorno del 30%, como ha ocurrido otros meses.

Pero claro, todo esto acabará el día en que a los malvadoh especuladoreh nos cierren las bolsas. Creo que la única vez que ocurrió eso fue durante unos días en la primera guerra mundial, si mal no recuerdo.

En tanto tan glorioso día llega, Ud. siga soñando. A fin de cuentas y si Ud. lo piensa bien, soñar no es más que otro tipo de especulación.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Tiene Ud. razón.
> La verdad es que estoy sudando tela.
> 
> Con dos tercios del mes transcurridos, y un beneficio mensual del 19% en el momento en que le escribo estas líneas, la verdad es que estoy pasando un mal rato: tengo serias dudas acerca de si acabaré el mes en un +25%, o si por el contrario será capaz de llevarlo al entorno del 30%, como ha ocurrido otros meses.
> ...



Pues mandame en directo tu operativa, prometo hacer lo mismo que tu hagas.
:


----------



## carvil (20 May 2010)

Buenos dias 

Como a los HFs les dé por "regular" a los politicos, más de uno tendrá que salir corriendo 


Salu2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

que dificil esta hoy esto, una de cal y una de arena , creo que me voy a quedar mirando no me apetece tragarme toda la recuperacion de los ultimos dias, y ayer despues de ir ganando 1500 lereles acabe perdiendo 700 

Me hago kakita :cook: :cook: :cook:


----------



## The Cool Spot (20 May 2010)

Ziberan dijo:


> No te canses, Dolce. Muchos de estos pequeños jugadores de casino saben que juegan a una mentira que arroja dividendos o ruina de verdad.
> 
> Si bien lo piensas es inmoral, y muchos lo saben, pero estos gacelillas se quedan fuera de juego a la primera de cambio, son los fired. En su caso no es una ciencia (sólo hay que verlo), van a remolque como cualquier ludópata que siempre cree que ese será su día. Sabiendo que aquello de que el más tonto de clase ganara dinero con la bolsa se ha acabado, el que se mantiene dentro con la que está cayendo es que no puede dejarlo. Es una enfermedad pero el diagnóstico no es estándar, depende del individuo (estupidez, avaricia, vicio o pereza, o una combinación de ellos)
> 
> Pronto tendrán que sudar, así que tranquilo.



Lo cierto es que, si se sabe, ganar se gana dinero. El analisis tecnico puede parecer cosa de brujas para el que ve por primera vez como funciona, o puede establecer cierto paralelismo con la astrologia. Pero lo cierto es que como millones de personas siguen las mismas reglas, al final lo cierto es que funciona, pero solamente porque si millones de personas venden cuando se llega a cierta resistencia o se perfora cierto soporte, que no dejan de ser una linea pintada en un grafico, no hay duda de que la cotizacion bajara, pero no por nada magico, sino porque entre todos la han empujado hacia abajo.

El que conoce esas reglas, y lo mas importante, sabe interpretarlas, que no es facil aunque las conozcas, gana dinero, bueno, mucho dinero y puede vivir muy bien sin mas "trabajo" que el de tradear. ¿De donde sale ese dinero? de los que se creen que esto es algo parecido a apostar rojo o negro.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Lo cierto es que, si se sabe, ganar se gana dinero. El analisis tecnico puede parecer cosa de brujas para el que ve por primera vez como funciona, o puede establecer cierto paralelismo con la astrologia. Pero lo cierto es que como millones de personas siguen las mismas reglas, al final lo cierto es que funciona, pero solamente porque si millones de personas venden cuando se llega a cierta resistencia o se perfora cierto soporte, que no dejan de ser una linea pintada en un grafico, no hay duda de que la cotizacion bajara, pero no por nada magico, sino porque entre todos la han empujado hacia abajo.
> 
> El que conoce esas reglas, y lo mas importante, sabe interpretarlas, que no es facil aunque las conozcas, gana dinero, bueno, mucho dinero y puede vivir muy bien sin mas "trabajo" que el de tradear. ¿De donde sale ese dinero? de los que se creen que esto es algo parecido a apostar rojo o negro.



No recuerdo haber visto en este hilo una descripción más certera que ésta.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

Mis cosas de brujas han funcionado hoy, ya les saco 400lereles al San.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

Bueno ya se acabo el guano, circulen... circulenn!!! jaja

Largo en MAP... buen precio : (Por ahora jaja...)

Un saludo

ED: ¿Y Don Pepito? ¿vacaciones?


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Es que una cosa es la proteccion de una cartera que se tiene, por medio de opciones, otra cosa es el comercio de materias primas a traves de futuros, y otra muy diferente es el uso de opciones o futuros para especular con acciones o indices, y sobre los que tiene, aun asi, amplia repercusion, ya que si a traves del mercado de opciones o futuros, se observan movimientos extraños, puede provocar un panico alcista o bajista sobre el valor al contado, totalmente infundado o perfectamente fundamentado, pero seguramente mucho mayor del que corresponderia sin esos instrumentos.



Te contesto por ser el único que es algo moderado con sus opiniones, pero voy a ser algo duro en la respuesta porque acabas de demostrar no tener ni pajolera idea de como se mueven las bolsas.

Los pánicos solo se dan en condiciones de mercado extremas, ninguna manipulación de futuros o de acciones puede dar lugar a pánicos por si misma y esto es por la mecánica de los propios mercados.

Es muy raro ver, en condiciones normales, que una acción del Ibex suba o baje más de un 3%, en el mercado americano puede ser un 8% diario. Pero todo eso tiene que ver con la volatilidad, normalmente cuando los 'insiders' de una empresa compran o tienen la mayor parte del accionariado la volatilidad es baja, ya que a ellos no les interesa que su precio se mueva mucho. 

En mercado bajistas como el actual los 'insiders' colocan poco a poco la mayor parte de sus acciones al público, en este momento es cuando la volatilidad sube mucho, si la volatilidad llega a extremos es cuando se pueden producir los pánicos. Pero si los 'insiders' están vendiendo al público es porque algo ocurre con esa empresa, hay una noticia que se dará a conocer poco a poco a todo el mundo y es mala para la empresa, los de dentro lo saben y por eso deciden vender, pero siempre han de empezar a hacerlo poco a poco porque tienen demasiadas acciones y han de volver a subir el precio frecuentemente para poder vender mejor mientras se distribuye, a medida que se venden ya se va dejando de subir el precio para poder colocar el resto, lo poco que les queda por vender, en este momento surge la volatilidad y el valor puede moverse en rangos muy amplios diariamente.

A veces estos pánicos pueden ocurrir por noticias, pero son flor de un solo día o dos, aunque a partir de este momento puede que se inicie lentamente una nueva tendencia.

No hay pánicos si lo único que se pretende es manipular precios porque no tiene sentido, eso nunca le viene bien a los leoncios, los pánicos suelen producirse porque todo el mercado está bajista y hay una volatilidad alta como es el caso de ahora. Realmente la característica de un mercado bajista es precisamente la volatilidad.

Pero creer que esto solo puede suceder por una simple manipulación de una mano fuerte es algo que los políticos están repitiendo hasta que se quede bien grabado en las mentes de todos, sin embargo es una mentira como una casa, pero ya sabemos que los políticos no se caracterizan precisamente por decir verdades.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

San guano ha escuchado mis plegarias, SAN en rojo.


----------



## Asturiano (20 May 2010)

Rojito se acaba de poner el ibex.


----------



## raluma (20 May 2010)

Aporto esto porque me parece importante (y de verdadero acojone)

- CAPITAL BOLSA -


EUROPA COLAPSA EN 48 HORAS O NUNCA

Jim Cramer

Jueves, 20 de Mayo del 2010 - 12:08:55

Jim Cramer - excéntrico analista de mercados, aunque ampliamente seguido por su programa Mad Money en la CNBC - comentó en la sesión de ayer que si no vemos la capitulación total en Europa en los próximos dos días, los inversores tendrán que admitir que el viejo continente "simplemente" está sufriendo una recesión.

Cramer comenta que debido a las repercusiones de las expectativas de un colapso que han alimentado la negatividad en los mercados americanos y conducido a los mercados hacia abajo, está situación no puede continuar por mucho más tiempo sin que realmente suceda.

Cramer dijo la preocupación sobre la deuda europea ha provocado un hundimiento de los PER en los Estados, pero a niveles tales que sólo puede justificarse por un evento de tipo de Lehman Brothers.

Concluye que si no se llega a ese caso, entonces los inversores norteamericanos van a tener que readaptarse a una Europa que es simplemente mala, una zona en donde reina la austeridad, el negocio decrece y el euro continúa en declive. "Algo malo va a suceder pronto" y si no "los mercados estadounidenses volverán a subir", dice Cramer.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Pollastre tu resistencia a punto de caramelo


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

raluma dijo:


> EUROPA COLAPSA EN 48 HORAS O NUNCA




Pfff, este hombre se equivoca más que habla... no se como aún tiene credibilidad.


----------



## Starkiller (20 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Pfff, este hombre se equivoca más que habla... no se como aún tiene credibilidad.



Ese es el payaso que sale rompiendo cosas y gritando frases lapidarias?


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre tu resistencia a punto de caramelo



caquita supreme!!!


----------



## The Cool Spot (20 May 2010)

Mulder, si al final, esa impresion me da, los dos estamos diciendo mas o menos lo mismo. Me cito:



> ya que si a traves del mercado de opciones o futuros, se observan movimientos extraños, puede provocar un panico alcista o bajista sobre el valor al contado, totalmente infundado *o perfectamente fundamentado, pero seguramente mucho mayor del que corresponderia sin esos instrumentos.*



Yo de lo que hablo es de que la especulacion, sobre todo la especulacion a la baja, por jugar con el miedo (uno de los mas primarios, si no el que el que mas, de los instintos) daña la economia real por la amplificacion de los movimientos naturales de la cotizacion. Si a eso añadimos maquinas de trading, con respuestas en milisegundos, la amplificacion se hace mas patente y los daños que provoca son mas dramaticos.

Parece que entendieras que yo digo que la crisis la ha causado la especulacion (que algo si que tiene de cierto), cuando yo digo que la caida se iba a producir igual y que la especulacion lo que ha hecho es que se vaya a caer desde mas alto, y hasta mas abajo, produciendo todo tipo de repercusiones que se realimentan unas a otras, incluso haciendo que la especulacion sea mas rentable, por lo que nuevamente nueva realimentacion sobre la economia real, causando que se especule mas y mas duro y haciendo la crisis mas gorda todavia. Lo que podia ser una oscilacion normal, la especulacion ha hecho que sea una tempestad. Y lo peor de todo, es que perjudica al patrimonio y al pan de personas que nunca han "jugado a la bolsa".

Por eso la prohibicion de los cortos no va a impedir que la bolsa baje. Como "decreto para prohibir la crisis" no vale un duro, pero lo que puede impedir es que se produzcan abusos con las reglas existentes, y que esos abusos ahonden una crisis que, sino, no tendria grandes repercusiones. En realidad, como he dicho otras veces, lo que habria que hacer es cambiar las reglas de principio a fin, en vez de parchearlas una y otra vez, y en vez de añadir parches a los parches anteriores. 

Aun asi, que sepas que aprecio tus comentarios. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2010)

jojojo... la resistencia en 9,283 ha durado unos dos ataques y 40 segundos aproximadamente... se nota que hay guano en el ambiente....


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2010)

Los 1100 del sp bye,bye


----------



## NosTrasladamus (20 May 2010)

Ojo que nos piramoooooos.......


----------



## raluma (20 May 2010)

Sinceramente, no se si tiene razón, pero cuando dijo de invertir en el Santander a 4€, acertó, cundo decía que el mercado era alcista a corto y había que esperar una subida del 50%, acertó, cuando dijo que tocaba corrección, también. Seguro que ha fallado más que lo que ha acertado, pero que un tio como este diga "ALGO GORDO VA A PASAR Y PRONTO", a mi me acojona. Si a lo que dice le sumo lo que ha acontecido en sólo dos días (y el segundo no ha acaba):
- Se suspenden cortos en Alemania (porque, que esperan que ocurra)
- Se dice desde Alemania que hay que preparar la salida ordenada de miembros de la UE.
- Rumores de que Grecia se va del €.
- El-los mercados de valores, en una semana de vencimientos, hacen movimientos como los de hoy, simplemente brutales!!.
- El ministro alemán de finanazas advierte hoy "los mercados están fuera de control"
- El Banco de España, intervendrá Cajasur si no hay acuerdo en 24horas.

Joder, que todo esto está pasando en menos de 48h (además de amenzasa se subidas de impuestos, recortes de obra pública,...). 
Hemos perdido la perspectiva de los acontecimientos, y ahora todo nós parece normal, pero cualquiera de las noticias antes señalada, hace tres años, hubiese derrumbado los mercados.

Yo, no soy analista, pero creo que algo gordo está a punto de pasar, y que será más pronto que tarde.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

No me fio ni un pelo, estos rebotan ienso:

se estan jinchando los leones, vaya panzada se estan dando :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Esto al final acaba en tablas o en verde, al tiempo ienso:

Huele a pillada total gacelistica, ¿hay alguna noticia que yo no sepa? ademas de los rumores que ya se han comentado aqui


----------



## carvil (20 May 2010)

20,000 people in Greek protest march to parliament 

ore than 20,000 protesters marched to parliament Thursday, as unions challenged harsh austerity measures in Greece by staging their fourth general strike this year.

Riot police held back demonstrators chanting "Thieves, thieves!" Store owners closed up and lowered protective shutters before the march got under way.



Si es que....


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

raluma dijo:


> Yo, no soy analista, pero creo que algo gordo está a punto de pasar, y que será más pronto que tarde.



Soy una tierna gacelilla y como tal estoy acojonado. Y no va de coña jajaja, es verdad... lo que se, es que aunque tenga que vender a perdidas, no me quedo abierto esta noche... las pesadillas serían atroces brrr...

Ains que duros tiempos nos ha tocado vivir.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿hay alguna noticia que yo no sepa? ademas de los rumores que ya se han comentado aqui



No se si este es el hilo adecuado para comentar estos asuntos pero parece que la "colocación" de deuda hoy les ha ido bien (dicen) ienso: :

El Tesoro reacciona y coloca más deuda de lo esperado - Expansión.com

También esto:


> Merkel defiende una reforma financiera en Europa que incluya un impuesto a los bancos
> 
> La canciller alemana, Ángela Merkel, ha defendido hoy la necesidad de acometer de manera coordinada la retirada de estímulos, así como la creación de una agenda de rating europea y la imposición de una tasa global sobre la banca.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

Me parece que ganar tanto dinero en tampo tiempo es inmoral, en cuanto cierre esto me voy a confesarme al cura, luego me voy de farra.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿hay alguna noticia que yo no sepa? ademas de los rumores que ya se han comentado aqui



Habrá que ver qué averigua Cárpatos... :rolleye:


> 13:45:08 h.
> ¿Qué pasa?
> De momento es difícil saberlo. La oleada repentina de ventas, no parece obedecer a nada en concreto. Las crónicas hablan de que crece el miedo a Europa, pero así por las buenas y de repente parece raro. Sigo preguntando, porque me huele que algún rumor raro está corriendo en secreto entre los hedge


----------



## crisis? (20 May 2010)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

He llamado a varias mesas y hedge y todos me dicen lo mismo, se está bajando por el rumor cada vez más intenso, que se ha iniciado hace ya casi una hora en el sentido de que las medidas alemanas se van a extender a toda la UE. En cuanto el rumor ha empezado a crecer han aparecido las ventas. Esto es un casino que se mueve de forma muy violenta a golpes de rumores. Mercado muy peligroso para el corto, el medio, el largo y el infinito.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Me parece que ganar tanto dinero en tampo tiempo es inmoral, en cuanto cierre esto me voy a confesarme al cura, luego me voy de farra.



Pues cierra esos cortos no sea que te hagan una inmoralidad y tus ganancias se conviertan en perdidas 

Que no esta el horno para bollos ni las plusvis para arriesgarlas, ayer me la metieron a mi doblada y pase de la euforia a la decepcion en muy poco tiempo :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

crisis? dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> He llamado a varias mesas y hedge y todos me dicen lo mismo, se está bajando por el rumor cada vez más intenso, que se ha iniciado hace ya casi una hora en el sentido de que las medidas alemanas se van a extender a toda la UE. En cuanto el rumor ha empezado a crecer han aparecido las ventas. Esto es un casino que se mueve de forma muy violenta a golpes de rumores. Mercado muy peligroso para el corto, el medio, el largo y el infinito.



Quiere decir que lo han pillado con todo el equipo


----------



## crisis? (20 May 2010)

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

En la última hora se han visto agresivas ventas de euros de algunos hedge, La mayoría aprovechan las subidas para vender de forma instantánea


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

crisis? dijo:


> Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets
> 
> En la última hora se han visto agresivas ventas de euros de algunos hedge, La mayoría aprovechan las subidas para vender de forma instantánea



Pues fijate tu que a mi lo que me mosquea es que el euro no cae tanto, el petroleo sube, el euribor tambien, me suena que este guano es gacelada para en un momento dado entre hoy y mañana pegarle un subidon de espanto ienso:


No me fio ni un pelo , iba a entrar largo en la resistencia de 9283 pero no me dio tiempo de la velocidad que le metieron bajando y me hice kakita luego :cook:

Puede pasar cualquier cosa, el que se arriegue y acierte se puede forrar :fiufiu:


----------



## Claca (20 May 2010)

¡Saludos gente!

Acabo de llegar y veo esto... joder, así, a primera vista, pinta muy mal, y eso que hasta ahora defendía un rebote. Si hoy no se da la vuelta, en mi opinión veremos guano unos cuantos días seguidos.


----------



## qpvlde (20 May 2010)

quien le ha dado al botón??????

tonuel, deja de enredar:XX:


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Mulder, si al final, esa impresion me da, los dos estamos diciendo mas o menos lo mismo. Me cito:



Voy a citar lo que respondía de ti:



> Es que una cosa es la proteccion de una cartera que se tiene, por medio de opciones, otra cosa es el comercio de materias primas a traves de futuros, y otra muy diferente es el uso de opciones o futuros para especular con acciones o indices, y sobre los que tiene, aun asi, amplia repercusion, ya que si a traves del mercado de opciones o futuros, se observan movimientos extraños, puede provocar un panico alcista o bajista sobre el valor al contado, totalmente infundado o perfectamente fundamentado, pero seguramente mucho mayor del que corresponderia sin esos instrumentos.



Creo que la respuesta ha sido adecuada a lo que decías, de ese párrafo entiendo que la manipulación puede provocar pánicos ¿alguien ha entendido otra cosa?





> Yo de lo que hablo es de que la especulacion, sobre todo la especulacion a la baja, por jugar con el miedo (uno de los mas primarios, si no el que el que mas, de los instintos) daña la economia real por la amplificacion de los movimientos naturales de la cotizacion. Si a eso añadimos maquinas de trading, con respuestas en milisegundos, la amplificacion se hace mas patente y los daños que provoca son mas dramaticos.



No estoy de acuerdo con las maquinitas de Goldman y otros bancos eso me parece mal, pero las bolsas no amplifican nada, responden a lo que ya hay. Nadie salvo los particulares trata de adivinar lo que ocurre. Lo único que ocurre es que poca gente se da cuenta del gran marronazo que tenemos encima con esta crisis y ponen como culpables a la especulación, que en su momento no se sepa que genera un movimiento no quiere decir que sea injustificado, ayer en este foro aparecía una información de que el Estado estaba en bancarrota el dia 6 de mayo, justo cuando todo se cayó al máximo, es decir, estaba justificada esa caida (y no, no fue un fat finger como se dijo)

En la bolsa y en la economía juegan el miedo, la codicia y la indecisión, cada uno de estos sentimientos son exactamente los mismos y nos hacen tomar decisiones acertadas o erróneas en la economía a todos grandes y pequeños, en la bolsa es igual.




> Parece que entendieras que yo digo que la crisis la ha causado la especulacion (que algo si que tiene de cierto), cuando yo digo que la caida se iba a producir igual y que la especulacion lo que ha hecho es que se vaya a caer desde mas alto, y hasta mas abajo, produciendo todo tipo de repercusiones que se realimentan unas a otras, incluso haciendo que la especulacion sea mas rentable, por lo que nuevamente nueva realimentacion sobre la economia real, causando que se especule mas y mas duro y haciendo la crisis mas gorda todavia. Lo que podia ser una oscilacion normal, la especulacion ha hecho que sea una tempestad. Y lo peor de todo, es que perjudica al patrimonio y al pan de personas que nunca han "jugado a la bolsa".



Sigues pensando que la especulación tiene la culpa de algo cuando solo es el dedo que está señalando el problema, pero si los políticos juegan a 'no hacer nada' el problema sigue ahí las y las bolsas consecuentemente vuelven a descontarlo, ellas no amplifican nada, solo señalan.




> Por eso la prohibicion de los cortos no va a impedir que la bolsa baje. Como "decreto para prohibir la crisis" no vale un duro, pero lo que puede impedir es que se produzcan abusos con las reglas existentes, y que esos abusos ahonden una crisis que, sino, no tendria grandes repercusiones. En realidad, como he dicho otras veces, lo que habria que hacer es cambiar las reglas de principio a fin, en vez de parchearlas una y otra vez, y en vez de añadir parches a los parches anteriores.



No hay abuso cuando existe una justificación para todo lo que está sucediendo, los cortos son precisamente todo lo contrario de lo que tu piensas, dan liquidez y *evitan que haya más volatilidad*, ya que la volatidad se da por una falta de liquidez (de ahí que los chicharros tengan movimientos mucho más fuertes) si no hubieran cortos las bolsas caerían mucho más fuertemente. 

Ejemplo: el Ibex, donde no hay cortos, solo de forma marginal y por lo tanto tiene menos liquidez que otros índices, es la bolsa que más cae en Europa ¿como justificas esto?




> Aun asi, que sepas que aprecio tus comentarios. Siempre se aprende algo nuevo.



Gracias, yo aprendo contestando, me obliga a revisar conceptos que hace mucho en los que no pienso, pero no pienso en ellos porque ya me quedaron claros en su día.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

El guano de ahora ha servido para cerrar el gap del lunes dia 10 en el Stoxx, creo que lo han hecho con esta intención, Stoxx y Dax aun no habían cerrado estos gaps.


----------



## DeepChu (20 May 2010)

Aqui va a haber tomate, aun bajara mas a cierre, y si no esperad que abran los yankis xD.

Eso si, mañana otros 400 parriba y aqui no ha pasado nada, y el lunes vuelta a empezar, que es lo que les mola a los leoncios xD.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Largo y con stop muy holgado, con 2 huevos 8: y si no rebota me quedo para mañana


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pues cierra esos cortos no sea que te hagan una inmoralidad y tus ganancias se conviertan en perdidas
> 
> Que no esta el horno para bollos ni las plusvis para arriesgarlas, ayer me la metieron a mi doblada y pase de la euforia a la decepcion en muy poco tiempo :




Voy ajustando el SL, ahora lo tengo en 8, 40.

O gano solo la mitad de lo que gano o disfruto del megaguano total.

Por supuesto antes de ir a por la nana a la guarde cierro todo que no me pase como el otro dia.

Saludos.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Largo y con stop muy holgado, con 2 huevos 8: y si no rebota me quedo para mañana



Que no te los rompan ::

Un saludo


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2010)

De carpatos, (creo que no es un trol)

Me informan que se están observando movimientos muy raros de hedge. Movimientos extraños en los bonos americanos. Se han visto algunas liquidaciones muy agresivas de fondos de alta frecuencia en cuanto el futuro del eurostoxx ha perdido el nivel de soporte anterior. De alguna forma ha pasado en pequeña escala como cuando el Dow Jones perdió el otro día el 9%, por cierto que siguen sin encontrar una explicación, cuando la misma es muy sencilla, todos los hedge de alta frecuencia dispararon a la vez. *Ahora mismo no existe el mercado, por un lado cambiando reglas los gobiernos y por otro todo está dominado por no más de nueve o diez bancos* que hacen literalmente lo que le da la gana. Y ojo, no vale decir, esto siempre ha sido no así. No. Llevo desde 1985, y este numerito de unos pocos bancos dominando por completo es de ahora, antes solo lo había visto en algunos mercados concretos como el de la plata y zumo de naranja y cosas así, pero ahora lo dominan todo. *Lo malo es que cuando echen a todo el mundo, luego la gente no volverá porque no querrá que le devuelvan la confianza si no el dinero.*

En resumen movimientos muy raros de las manos fuertes, volatilidad al máximos, mucha prudencia, cualquier cosa es posible por arriba o por debajo, hoy seguramente va a ser un día muy movido y aún me temo que no hemos visto nada.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> De carpatos, (creo que no es un trol)
> 
> Me informan que se están observando movimientos muy raros de hedge. Movimientos extraños en los bonos americanos. Se han visto algunas liquidaciones muy agresivas de fondos de alta frecuencia en cuanto el futuro del eurostoxx ha perdido el nivel de soporte anterior. De alguna forma ha pasado en pequeña escala como cuando el Dow Jones perdió el otro día el 9%, por cierto que siguen sin encontrar una explicación, cuando la misma es muy sencilla, todos los hedge de alta frecuencia dispararon a la vez. *Ahora mismo no existe el mercado, por un lado cambiando reglas los gobiernos y por otro todo está dominado por no más de nueve o diez bancos* que hacen literalmente lo que le da la gana. Y ojo, no vale decir, esto siempre ha sido no así. No. Llevo desde 1985, y este numerito de unos pocos bancos dominando por completo es de ahora, antes solo lo había visto en algunos mercados concretos como el de la plata y zumo de naranja y cosas así, pero ahora lo dominan todo. *Lo malo es que cuando echen a todo el mundo, luego la gente no volverá porque no querrá que le devuelvan la confianza si no el dinero.*
> 
> En resumen movimientos muy raros de las manos fuertes, volatilidad al máximos, mucha prudencia, cualquier cosa es posible por arriba o por debajo, hoy seguramente va a ser un día muy movido y aún me temo que no hemos visto nada.



Ya lo han comentado, y eso lo unico que quiere decir es que iba largo y le han pegado una pillado de ordago


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Han dejado esto como un erial, los leones se las han pirado, solo hay gacelas, un numero ridiculo de ordenes de compra y de venta ienso:


----------



## Tuerto (20 May 2010)

> va a ser un día muy movido y aún me temo que no hemos visto nada.



Glubs. :

Ibex -3.28


----------



## percebe (20 May 2010)

Tuerto : vaya jartada de reir con lo de la pulserita:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Caronte el barquero (20 May 2010)

¿Otro día de festival? ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

ojo, vuelve a haber un buen numero de posiciones, parece que los leones han regresado, a ver que hacen :


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (20 May 2010)

Recordad que según el visionario RBOTIC el del NEGRO MAYO DE 2010 porque lo dice Miguelín, nos habló de que el 9.200 era traidor.

Esos traidores 9.200 parece que se van a poner como infranqueable resistencia, en palabras del visionario RBOTIC, el osito panda ¿Os acordáis?.


La verdad que mayo está resultando movidito.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Recordad que según el visionario RBOTIC el del NEGRO MAYO DE 2010 porque lo dice Miguelín, nos habló de que el 9.200 era traidor.
> 
> Esos traidores 9.200 parece que se van a poner como infranqueable resistencia, en palabras del visionario RBOTIC, el osito panda ¿Os acordáis?.
> 
> ...



el 9200 lo ha roto hace tiempo, ha tocado el 9050 y ha rebotado , esta todo por decidir :bla:


----------



## pollastre (20 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Recordad que según el visionario RBOTIC el del NEGRO MAYO DE 2010 porque lo dice Miguelín, nos habló de que el 9.200 era traidor.
> 
> Esos traidores 9.200 parece que se van a poner como infranqueable resistencia, en palabras del visionario RBOTIC, el osito panda ¿Os acordáis?.
> 
> ...




Sí, le recuerdo.... el que analiza los mercados en función de que Saturno esté situado en la Casa de Acuario, mientras transita en exo-órbita geoestacionaria alrededor del planeta tierra.

Un lumbreras, vamos.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (20 May 2010)

El 9.200 es traidor y pasaría de soporte a resistencia. Ahora se convertiría en resistencia.

Rbotic lo que decía es que para iniciar la recuperación e W, en julio, pasaríamos por los míticos 9.200, 8.1000 y llegaríamos por fin, tras una bajada de 3.000 puntos, hasta los míticos 7.700

Eso decía que decía Miguelín.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (20 May 2010)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> ¿Otro día de festival? ::



festival...del humor...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

Cerrado el corto del SAN a 8,27, me da miedoooooooooo


----------



## evidente (20 May 2010)

Puede alguien orientarnos si la subida de los ultimos minutos esta acompañada con fuerte volumen?

Tengo el culo como la bandera de Japon...aguante brigada!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Voy ajustando el SL, ahora lo tengo en 8, 40.
> 
> O gano solo la mitad de lo que gano o disfruto del megaguano total.
> 
> ...




te acaban de saltar el stop :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

jurjurjur... menuda pilladita... lo siento...


largo en criteria a 3,35... 

SP on...



Edito:

Fuera por poner stop demasiado pronto... ni para pipas hoyga... 


Saludos


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> te acaban de saltar el stop :fiufiu:



Tiene ud. un MP, léalo antes de que sea tarde!


----------



## pyn (20 May 2010)

Uffffffffff que mala pinta tiene todo esto de verdad, yo tenía pensado movernos sobre los 2650 del stoxxx y los 9500 viendo que mañana vencen futuros pero mira, menos mal que como no veía clara la jugada estoy fuera.

Suerte a los que esteis dentro, menudas pelotas.


----------



## pyn (20 May 2010)

Cuanto secretismo Mulder!!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Brotes verdes en el ibex, repsol y grifols en positivo :Aplauso:


----------



## Taxidermista (20 May 2010)

Joder, eso no son dientes de sierra, son colmillos de vampiro. No suelo mirar mucho el Ibex, es normal que pegue esos latigazos?


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Buscando punto de entrada... ienso:







objetivo los 17.000... inocho:


Saludos )


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> te acaban de saltar el stop :fiufiu:




No les he dado tiempo, me he salido antes, el SL lo habia puesto a 8,40.


----------



## Wbuffete (20 May 2010)

GUANAS tardes

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre .Sigo corto.
Ya veo que el DJI,lo de los soportes, no lo lleva bien.Se ha pulido rapidito el 10300

Próximo soporte 10100
S2


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Otra vez casi sin posiciones ni en venta ni en compra......los leones estan pensando :fiufiu:


----------



## pyn (20 May 2010)

Algo están cocinando, el volumen es bajísimo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

Que piensen porque yo hoy ya he cerrado y esta noche tengo guardia (para los que dicen que los funcis no curramos) y mañana recién salido de no dormir no tendré la cabeza para tradeos así que ni compro ni vendo hasta el lunes.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> No les he dado tiempo, me he salido antes, el SL lo habia puesto a 8,40.



si cuando te lo dije cierras cortos y abres largos te forrabas hoy eh


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Que piensen porque yo hoy ya he cerrado y esta noche tengo guardia (para los que dicen que los funcis no curramos) y mañana recién salido de no dormir no tendré la cabeza para tradeos así que ni compro ni vendo hasta el lunes.




A trabajar gandul... 8:




Fdo.

Tu jefe


----------



## Wbuffete (20 May 2010)

CNBC live
leading indicator philadelphia creo que no ha gustado.
Teneis por ahí el dato?No he podido verlo bien en el ticker


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

Creo que vamos a tener algo más de guano, pero creo que deberíamos hacer un pequeño rebote antes de ello, no me cuadra que se vayan así como así sin un leve rebote.

Aunque a lo mejor mañana nos obsequian con 'el rebotón'


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> CNBC live
> leading indicator philadelphia creo que no ha gustado.
> Teneis por ahí el dato?No he podido verlo bien en el ticker



De Cárpatos:



> Indicador de negocios de la FED de Filadelfia [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ajoporro (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Otra vez casi sin posiciones ni en venta ni en compra......los leones estan pensando :fiufiu:



Parece que los leones han pensado que hoy es buen día para hundir el chulibex ... total, da igual un día que otro.
Hoy tienen los leoncios uno de esos días....


----------



## Wbuffete (20 May 2010)

Mulder
El dato parece atronador.
La pantomima de la recuperación se acerca a su fin


----------



## The Cool Spot (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Otra vez casi sin posiciones ni en venta ni en compra......los leones estan pensando :fiufiu:



¿Subida sin volumen?







Veras cuando vengan los...







...la escabequina que van a liar...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si cuando te lo dije cierras cortos y abres largos te forrabas hoy eh




Todavía llego a caer más, cerré creo que a 8,27, estas cosas nunca se saben, de todas formas 50ctms por accion x 4 de apalancamiento, jejeje, ojalá todos los dias fueran así.


----------



## pyn (20 May 2010)

Pues Mulder esto tiene poquita pinta de rebotar... al menos hoy.


----------



## Dula (20 May 2010)

Como siga así llega al suelo del viernes negro previa a la intervención del ECOFIN.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> A trabajar gandul... 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trabaja tú, que de algún sitio se ha de sacar para pagarme el sueldo.

Por cierto, mi único jefe es Dios y no, no soy cura.

PD: Deja de jugarte los 420e de subsidio en la bolsa.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

Creo que ahora si que vamos a tener rebote, pero aun tardarán un rato.


----------



## carvil (20 May 2010)

El primer objetivo esta en el "fat finger" en ES 



Salu2


----------



## Dula (20 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que ahora si que vamos a tener rebote, pero aun tardarán un rato.



¿Tardará rato en seguir cayendo?


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

¿Resis del SP 500 please...? :Baile:


Saludos


----------



## Misterio (20 May 2010)

El Ibex hoy ni tan mal no? a mi me parece que esta aguantando bien el chaparrón americano.


----------



## pyn (20 May 2010)

Como sigan esperando para rebotar el muerto no levanta cabeza.


----------



## Claca (20 May 2010)

Para los largos, muy importante que el DOW recupere los 10.200. En el ibex, un cierre por debajo de los 9.100 sería muy negativo. Está la cosa muy guanosa.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Tengo criterias a 3,325... compradas en soportes... como siempre... 



Stop ajustado... :cook:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

Mulder, pregunta :fiufiu: : Cuando Meff sube garantías ¿qué suele pasar? ¿Únicamente se queda en más volatilidad? o bien... va a acompañada de alguna tendencia??

Un saludo


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

Creo que realmente el rebote no lo tendremos hasta mañana, ahora puede que hagan un lateral, pero no se iran muy lejos de donde estamos, el que entre largo lo hará para aprovechar la volatilidad que hay, pero ha de ir con mucha atención y salirse a la mínima.

El gap del Stoxx aun sigue sin cerrar realmente, se han quedado a 30 puntos, parece que quieren sorprender a más de uno.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Mulder, pregunta :fiufiu: : Cuando Meff sube garantías ¿qué suele pasar? ¿Únicamente se queda en más volatilidad? o bien... va a acompañada de alguna tendencia??
> 
> Un saludo



Pues no recuerdo, lo que si se es que cuando Eurex las sube hay guano del bueno y no las ha subido de momento.


----------



## pyn (20 May 2010)

En los últimos meses lo ha subido 2 veces que yo recuerde y todas tras semanas de altísima volatilidad, más que tendencia es que se temen que con las garantías tan pequeñas y lo apalancadísimos que van algunos, pueden no llegar ni a cubrirse. Quizás los días pasados con tanta volatilidad alguno dejo posiciones abiertas y han llegado a tener descubiertos en las cuentas...


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Veo hostias volando... ¿Le han dado a alguno de vosotros...? :cook:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## pyn (20 May 2010)

tonuel aquí estamos entrenados a esquivas y son muy efectivas para estos casos, te rozan pero no llegan a hacer su efecto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 May 2010)

a mi me han dado por todos lados.................... si consiguo salir de las iberias algun dia dejo todo esto...... me pasa por capullo...


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que realmente el rebote no lo tendremos hasta mañana, ahora puede que hagan un lateral, pero no se iran muy lejos de donde estamos, el que entre largo lo hará para aprovechar la volatilidad que hay, pero ha de ir con mucha atención y salirse a la mínima.
> 
> El gap del Stoxx aun sigue sin cerrar realmente, se han quedado a 30 puntos, parece que quieren sorprender a más de uno.




Mulder...


¿Se quedaria usted comprado para mañana...? creo que hay ecofin... ienso:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2010)

Grecia: el Gobierno insiste en descartar que no saldrá del euro - 20/05/10 - 2161970 - elEconomista.es


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

pepitoria dijo:


> grecia: El gobierno insiste en descartar que no saldrá del euro - 20/05/10 - 2161970 - eleconomista.es





*sell........ *:´(


----------



## LÁNGARO (20 May 2010)

como afecta una reunion del ecofin, y que pasa cuando hay vencimiento de futuros? normalmente no suben la bolsa justo antes????????


----------



## javso (20 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a mi me han dado por todos lados.................... si consiguo salir de las iberias algun dia dejo todo esto...... me pasa por capullo...



Lo mismo digo yo, que estoy pilladisimo con Arcelor, Gamesa y Gas Natural desde hace meses. Y cuando digo pilladisimo quiero decir en torno a un 40% de perdidas de media.

En momentos asi me pongo a pensar que dentro de poco, cuando todo estalle de verdad, va a dar igual tener dinero en la acciones, en el banco o donde sea, porque no va a valer para nada.


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a mi me han dado por todos lados.................... si consiguo salir de las iberias algun dia dejo todo esto...... me pasa por capullo...



Lángaro a 2.09 tenía una orden de compra en las Iberias, pero la quite... ahora ando perdiendo 100 lereles en Mapre... y aunque cuando sube el mercado recupera bien, no creo que me fíe de dejar la posi abierta... pff

Y si... está mercado demasiado volátil, yo he pensado lo mismo... en hecharle un ojo de nuevo en Noviembre y ya veremos...

Un saludo


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

javso dijo:


> Lo mismo digo yo, que estoy pilladisimo con Arcelor, Gamesa y Gas Natural desde hace meses. Y cuando digo pilladisimo quiero decir en torno a un 40% de perdidas de media.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder...
> 
> ¿Se quedaria usted comprado para mañana...? creo que hay ecofin... ienso:



No, creo que mañana empezaremos ahondando un poco el agujero y el rebote vendrá después.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No, creo que mañana empezaremos ahondando un poco el agujero y el rebote vendrá después.





Pufff... gracias... pero yo me voy a quedar largo... )


no se pillan criterias en soportes todos los dias... jajaja :XX:


Saludos


----------



## RvD (20 May 2010)

No entiendo nada de bolsa, pero el hilo me tiene enganchado..

Entre lo difícil del lenguaje que habláis, lo críptico de los mensajes, y las fotos expresivas, me lo paso bomba..


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

RvD dijo:


> No entiendo nada de bolsa, pero el hilo me tiene enganchado..
> 
> Entre lo difícil del lenguaje que habláis, lo críptico de los mensajes, y las fotos expresivas, me lo paso bomba..



Umm pues últimamente no es lo que era... la verdad, pero todo va cambiando... es lo bonito .

Usted, quédese con que todos estamos pensando en no volver por aquí en una temporada, así que imagínate el resto jajaja

Un saludo


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2010)

Es lo que tienen los fuegos de artificio...


----------



## evidente (20 May 2010)

Si mañana esto no rebota, vendo asumiendo perdida fuerte y a comprarme 12 de cervezas de 0.5L


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Down and Jones recupera los 10200... :Baile:



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2010)

Jur

El FMI niega haber pedido bajar los sueldos del sector privado en Grecia - 20/05/10 - 2162067 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Down and Jones recupera los 10200... :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



Tonu... xD Los Yankis siempre son malvados... por norma lo que tengan pensado hacer lo harán después de nuestro cierre... :cook::cook:!!

Así que... ni idea, lo del ecofín ese que es mañana u hoy??


----------



## terraenxebre (20 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jur
> 
> El FMI niega haber pedido bajar los sueldos del sector privado en Grecia - 20/05/10 - 2162067 - elEconomista.es



owned para los funcionarios.


----------



## evidente (20 May 2010)

BBVA y SAN cotizando iguales???????????


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Tonu... xD Los Yankis siempre son malvados... por norma lo que tengan pensado hacer lo harán después de nuestro cierre... :cook::cook:!!
> 
> Así que... ni idea, lo del ecofín ese que es mañana u hoy??




creo que mañana hay otro...


me la voy a jugar... el pan de mis hijos lo tengo a buen recaudo... 8:



Saludos 8:


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> creo que mañana hay otro...
> 
> me la voy a jugar... el pan de mis hijos lo tengo a buen recaudo... 8:
> 
> Saludos 8:



Acabo de cerrar `__´! -100 euretes, que alegría...

No me fío, si mañana comenzamos con gap a la baja ya las perdidas no serán tan asumibles... y paso.


----------



## R3v3nANT (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Pufff... gracias... pero yo me voy a quedar largo... )



ustec largo es lo único que me quedaba por ver en esta vida :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ustec largo es lo único que me quedaba por ver en esta vida :ouch:




hay que seguir al dinero... :X


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

que sea lo que dios quiera... :S


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> que sea lo que dios quiera... :S



...te has quedado largo/corto para mañana


----------



## pyn (20 May 2010)

Cómo os gusta el riesgo, viciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaos xDDD.

Rebotazo del bueno.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ...te has quedado largo/corto para mañana





largo en criteria a 3,325...


pastuki de la buena... jajaja... :XX:




salvo megadown and jones... :S


Saludos :S


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2010)

menudos bandazos da el casino¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> menudos bandazos da el casino¡¡¡¡¡



Al final te veo "invirtiendo" 

Un saludo


----------



## ninfireblade (20 May 2010)

Hamijos conforeros:

Llevo unos dias hablando (via mail) con un tal F. Gestal, Asesor Financiero y Gestor Patrimonial por el Instituto Español de Analistas Financieros (IEAF) el cual me propone una inversion en activos financieros (basicamente futuros a corto plazo) con operaciones intradia en fondos alemanes y materias primas.

Pues bien, el motivo de mi mensaje en este foro es por si alguien sabe algo de esta persona y si es de fiar asi como si alguien conoce su background en el tema ya que yo no lo conozco de nada (me contacto via email)

Si a alguien le interesa, le puedo enviar por privado un dossier que me ha facilitado con mas informacion sobre la operativa.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Si a alguien le interesa...




Estamos locos o qué... ::


----------



## Fuego azul (20 May 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hamijos conforeros:
> 
> Llevo unos dias hablando (via mail) con un tal F. Gestal, Asesor Financiero y Gestor Patrimonial por el Instituto Español de Analistas Financieros (IEAF) el cual me propone una inversion en activos financieros (basicamente futuros a corto plazo) con operaciones intradia en fondos alemanes y materias primas.
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea de bolsa, pero un asesor financiero y de fiar, son antonimos


----------



## pyn (20 May 2010)

Dale tu pasta a Mulder o pollastre que te darán mas rentablidad.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hamijos conforeros:
> 
> Llevo unos dias hablando (via mail) con un tal F. Gestal, Asesor Financiero y Gestor Patrimonial por el Instituto Español de Analistas Financieros (IEAF) el cual me propone una inversion en activos financieros (basicamente futuros a corto plazo) con operaciones intradia en fondos alemanes y materias primas.
> 
> ...



Yo es que no me relaciono con el mundo de la corbata


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios en el Ibex ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario ha sido negativo, aunque hoy también tengo algún problema con los datos.

- Han vendido hasta las 10:50
- A partir de ahí han comprado hasta las 13:30 aproximadamente.
- Desde ese momento han vendido hasta las 14:20
- Han vuelto a comprar desde las 14:20 pero muy poco y con ventas, pero el saldo negativo iba decreciendo poco a poco.
- En subasta han vendido un paquete y han comprado otro, el de compra casi el doble del de venta.

Parece que no creen que esta bajada no ira más lejos y están acumulando para un posible rebote, en el gap de mañana no lo han tenido muy claro.


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> Rumores Japón [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> Rumores de una posible rebaja de rating...esto se va extendiendo cada vez más, tarde o temprano llegará a EEUU



Tonuel, que mañana te dejan en calzoncillos


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonuel, que mañana te dejan en calzoncillos




pues me compraré otro traje... :bla:


----------



## debianita (20 May 2010)

Tonuel, ustec largo en CRI? OMG!!! el mundo está loco. 

EDIT: A ver si va a tener que autocertificarse 8:


Esta semana no tengo tiempo para operar, quizás mañana por la tarde, oh wait! pero son vencimientos.... Más me vale estar quietecito, con estos bandazos sin sentido pueden desplumar a cualquiera.


----------



## DeCafeina (20 May 2010)

EEUU a punto de perder los mínimos del día...


----------



## Lladó (20 May 2010)

Ya los ha perdido.

Se está desplomando: 10,106.85 -337.52 -3.23%


----------



## rafaxl (20 May 2010)

No se si lo habeis puesto pero el petroleo se deja 5 dolares... WTF!!! apago un rato el pc para empollar y ya me habeis descalabrado al D&J ajjaaj


----------



## DeCafeina (20 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> EEUU a punto de perder los mínimos del día...



:: Falsa alarma, de momento...


----------



## explorador (20 May 2010)

¿por qué esa bajada tal brutal del petroleo, si el euro/dolar hoy se mantiene más o menos estable?


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, ustec largo en CRI? OMG!!! el mundo está loco.
> 
> EDIT: A ver si va a tener que autocertificarse 8:
> 
> ...




De momento le saco 7 centimacos... 


hoy los leones están de mi parte... comparto mesa con ellos...







Saludos


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Al final te veo "invirtiendo"
> 
> Un saludo



Estoy muy bien comiendo pipas...

Un saludo


----------



## Caos (20 May 2010)

No es el IBEX... pero está TODO rojo, stocks, futuros, dólar... _virgensita virgensita que me quede comoe stoy_. DOW y SP500 caen como la espuma.


----------



## rafaxl (20 May 2010)

Caos dijo:


> No es el IBEX... pero está TODO rojo, stocks, futuros, dólar... _virgensita virgensita que me quede comoe stoy_. DOW y SP500 *caen como la espuma*.



Es contradictorio, pero bueno como es buen dia todo pasa. 

Buenas tardes!


----------



## Caos (20 May 2010)

La espuma igual de rápido que sube, baja... a que me suena eso :8::8::8::8::8::8: :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Caos dijo:


> La espuma igual de rápido que sube, baja... a que me suena eso :8::8::8::8::8::8: :fiufiu:





*volatility pre guano...*



Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (20 May 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hamijos conforeros:
> 
> Llevo unos dias hablando (via mail) con un tal F. Gestal, Asesor Financiero y Gestor Patrimonial por el Instituto Español de Analistas Financieros (IEAF) el cual me propone una inversion en activos financieros (basicamente futuros a corto plazo) con operaciones intradia en fondos alemanes y materias primas.
> 
> ...



A mi me contacto por email el hijo del presidente de Costa de Marfil para proponerme un negocio redondo 

¿ en serio estas pensando poner TU dinero en manos de un desconocido que contacta contigo por email ?? :8: :8: :8:


----------



## DeCafeina (20 May 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Hamijos conforeros:
> 
> Llevo unos dias hablando (via mail) con un tal F. Gestal, Asesor Financiero y Gestor Patrimonial por el Instituto Español de Analistas Financieros (IEAF) el cual me propone una inversion en activos financieros (basicamente futuros a corto plazo) con operaciones intradia en fondos alemanes y materias primas.
> 
> ...



Comparto la opinión de que tal y como lo cuentas parece una locura. ¿¿¿Te contactó él a tí por e-mail sin más???. Yo esos correos los borro sin leerlos.

Nunca está de más acudir a google, aunque sea por mera curiosidad:

gestal "instituto español" "analistas financieros" - Buscar con Google

Famoso, lo que se dice famoso, no es el tal F. Gestal.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Wbuffete (20 May 2010)

El dji tiene soporte en 10100
Coincide con los máximos de Oct09.
Fué triple techo,nada menos.
Debería costar un poquito de romper.
Aunque si se dan prisa,tampoco me importa...
S2


----------



## rafaxl (20 May 2010)

Alguien sabe que le ha pasado al cambio EUR/USD? no se puede ir uno que enseguida se lo mueven todo.


----------



## rafaxl (20 May 2010)

> El índice VIX del CBOE sube un 14,2% hasta 40.3, cerca de los máximos del crash del 6 de mayo y no visto desde principios de 2009 salvo en esa fecha.



La Carta de la Bolsa

Nada nuevo.


----------



## Caos (20 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Alguien sabe que le ha pasado al cambio EUR/USD? no se puede ir uno que enseguida se lo mueven todo.



malos datos en USA con el empleo, la economía no remonta.


----------



## rafaxl (20 May 2010)

El petroleo recupera dos dolares del tiron, flipante vamos...


----------



## Pepitoria (20 May 2010)

el eurusd sube mucho

cuidado con los cortos mañana


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2010)

Sigue el casino... Ahora a alguién le interesa que el euro suba...

El dólar está igual de mal que el euro, lo que estaba pasando estaba como siempre manipulado...

Sigan jugando...


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2010)

Petróleo baja 5 dólares, luego sube 2 dólares...

Seguimos buscando una lógica a esto: es pura especulación, nada más.


----------



## nief (20 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> El petroleo recupera dos dolares del tiron, flipante vamos...



DIVISASEUR/	BID	ASK	Variación
USD	1,2589 1,2591 +1,6554%	[20:51]

fijate como sube el euro!!! no me extraña lo del petroleo!!:XX:


----------



## evidente (20 May 2010)

El miedo esta en el ambiente, donde voy, veo o pregunto se temen lo peor...esperan una bajada...vamos el guano

Mañana apertura con gap al alza para desconcertar...ampliar subida suavemente hasta alcanzar vencimiento y de ahi para adelante dos opciones o lo dejan desplomarse o bajarian a tramos controlados para borrar huellas....que piensan en el foro?


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> El miedo esta en el ambiente, donde voy, veo o pregunto se temen lo peor...esperan una bajada...vamos el guano
> 
> Mañana apertura con gap al alza para desconcertar...ampliar subida suavemente hasta alcanzar vencimiento y de ahi para adelante dos opciones o lo dejan desplomarse o bajarian a tramos controlados para borrar huellas....que piensan en el foro?



Creo que los días 27-28 de la semana que viene serán muy duros, algo gordo va a pasar esos días.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que los días 27-28 de la semana que viene serán muy duros, algo gordo va a pasar esos días.



??????????????????????????????


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (20 May 2010)

eurillo juguetón


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que los días 27-28 de la semana que viene serán muy duros, algo gordo va a pasar esos días.


----------



## Amenot (20 May 2010)

Mañana seguimos en caida.


----------



## evidente (20 May 2010)

Amenot dijo:


> Mañana seguimos en caida.



Porque piensas eso?


----------



## evidente (20 May 2010)

"James Cameron anunciara este proximo sabado 22 de Mayo durante la celebracion del European Mining Summit 2010 la adopcion en Inglaterra del Euro a partir del 01 de Enero del 2011. Angela Merkel asistira a la conferencia de prensa que se dara conjuntamente con Jefes de Gobierno de Holanda, Belgica y Austria anunciando que se replicaran y profundizaran las medidas adoptadas por Alemania durante la semana" BBC


----------



## evidente (20 May 2010)

jejeje solo para animar el foro, es mentira...no os lo creais...es un chiste...broma---por ello lo de James Cameron...jejeje...y justo coincide con el cambio de pagina...


----------



## bertok (20 May 2010)

Hoy ha sido un claro día que indica que el mercado sólo está para el trading intradiario profesional.

Algún temerario se va a llevar un susto de cojones.

Los crash no hacen prisioneros.


----------



## DeCafeina (20 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Creo que los días 27-28 de la semana que viene serán muy duros, algo gordo va a pasar esos días.



Cuenta, cuenta. ¿Qué te hacer pensar eso?


----------



## Mulder (20 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Cuenta, cuenta. ¿Qué te hacer pensar eso?



Lo siento, no puedo dar más pistas, aunque si puedo decir que no es una información basada en fundamentales. Toca esperar y ver.


----------



## DeCafeina (20 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo siento, no puedo dar más pistas, aunque si puedo decir que no es una información basada en fundamentales. Toca esperar y ver.



Osea, que va a pasar algo godo que sólo tú sabes y que no nos puedes contar porque después tendrías que matarnos 

No te lo tomes a mal. Le doy crédito a lo que cuentas por ser tú. ¡Que ya te tengo muy leído!

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

Las Nvax de DP! se están llevando una hostia buena...

Muuulderr xD alguna pista, que también estoy con la intriga...

¿Qué está pasando con el Petroleo...? No es normal, que pase de 70 a 65 y ahora a 72$... pfff


----------



## Diegales (20 May 2010)

Los USAnos se desploman....


----------



## aksarben (20 May 2010)

NVAX en precios del día del Dedo Gordo.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Diegales dijo:


> Los USAnos se desploman....




a tomar por culo las plusvas mañaneras... :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## rafaxl (20 May 2010)

Buena hostia han pegado hoy, mañana promete y me lo voy a perder coñe!!!


----------



## Wataru_ (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> a tomar por culo las plusvas mañaneras... :ouch:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Las Criterias son muy curiosas, lo mismo comienzan planas y tal...


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Las Criterias son muy curiosas, lo mismo comienzan planas y tal...




seguramente... los leoncios estaban comprando a saco al final de sesión... :cook:


Saludos ::


----------



## RNSX (20 May 2010)

De solo intradiario nada, yo no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa, mas que saber que esto va pabajo de leeros, llevo entrando cada vez que sube en san, bbva y o popu y esperando, a veces un par de dias, a veces una semana, a veces un mes, a veces te llevas sustos, pero si tienes paciencia acaba todo bien.
de momento 80% de rentabilidad en 6 meses, eso si, la cantidad no es muy grande ni me importa perderla, con lo que se va tranquilo


----------



## Claca (20 May 2010)

Los yankis han perdido la MM200 al cierre, sólo el DAX aguanta por encima. Y el IBEX hoy se ha girado en muy mal sitio. Si mañana no hay rebote mulderiano, veo los 8.700 en unas pocas sesiones.


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

La expresión salir por patas se queda corta... comparándola con mi operativa de mañana... :´(


Saludos


----------



## Condor (20 May 2010)

Los ochomiles están aquí, se los dice Cóndor.

Edito: no se los dice Cóndor, se los viene diciendo Cóndor.

Que no es lo mismo pero se escribe casi igual.

Que bicho le está picando al S&P , no?

Como medida "estándar" hace tiempo que lo que vamos es para "pobres"; nunca un índice reflejo mejor su camino como el anunciado por S&P


----------



## bertok (20 May 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> De solo intradiario nada, yo no tengo ni puta idea de bolsa, mas que saber que esto va pabajo de leeros, llevo entrando cada vez que sube en san, bbva y o popu y esperando, a veces un par de dias, a veces una semana, a veces un mes, a veces te llevas sustos, pero si tienes paciencia acaba todo bien.
> de momento 80% de rentabilidad en 6 meses, eso si, la cantidad no es muy grande ni me importa perderla, con lo que se va tranquilo



Tranquilo, ese síndrome se termina curando con el tiempo y una buena lección que te dé la bolsa.

Recuérdalo cuando te venga una buena enganchada, que te llegará con esa forma de operar.

Con sinceridad, te deseo suerte.


----------



## pecata minuta (20 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Trabaja tú, que de algún sitio se ha de sacar para pagarme el sueldo.
> 
> Por cierto, mi único jefe es Dios y no, no soy cura.
> 
> PD: Deja de jugarte los 420e de subsidio en la bolsa.



¿eres ZP? ienso:ienso:


----------



## Condor (20 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿eres ZP? ienso:ienso:



No creo, con ese nick pueda que se dedique al placer de la carne, sobre todo si el gozo lo tiene en el pozo dónde nunca da el sol.

Y para él, Diós, que es sólo el que está sobre él, es aquel que lo lleva al cielo por el camino del pozo


----------



## ninfireblade (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Estamos locos o qué... ::



A ver, cuando digo lo de si a alguien le interesa por supuesto que no me refiero a invertir nada sino a averiguar algo sobre quien cojones es este tio.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> A mi me contacto por email el hijo del presidente de Costa de Marfil para proponerme un negocio redondo
> 
> ¿ en serio estas pensando poner TU dinero en manos de un desconocido que contacta contigo por email ?? :8: :8: :8:




Ni de coña le dejo yo mi dinero ni a un asesor que actue en nombre de un banco reconocido como para dejarselo a este. Como ya dije lo que queria saber es si alguien sabe algo de este tio


----------



## Condor (20 May 2010)

Recortada la previsión de crecimiento del PIB en medio punto ayudará a los ochomiles de marras.

No le dejes tu dinero a cualquiera. guárdalo para inflacionarias crisis, en cuyo caso calentará bien en invierno


----------



## ninfireblade (20 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Comparto la opinión de que tal y como lo cuentas parece una locura. ¿¿¿Te contactó él a tí por e-mail sin más???. Yo esos correos los borro sin leerlos.
> 
> Nunca está de más acudir a google, aunque sea por mera curiosidad:
> 
> ...




Contacto conmigo a traves de la pagina de venta de coches coches.net donde tengo a la venta un vehiculo de gama bastante alta.


----------



## ninfireblade (20 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Comparto la opinión de que tal y como lo cuentas parece una locura. ¿¿¿Te contactó él a tí por e-mail sin más???. Yo esos correos los borro sin leerlos.
> 
> Nunca está de más acudir a google, aunque sea por mera curiosidad:
> 
> ...




En google ya habia mirado  of course pero poco sale, por eso acudia a vosotros. Lo maximo que he encontrado es esto:

Agosto, el mes del miedo en la Bolsa - La Opinión A Coruña

["En este sentido, Fernando Gestal, analista de la sociedad de valores Renta4, sostiene que es importante tener en cuenta que el "ritmo de deterioro" económico..."]


----------



## Condor (20 May 2010)

Caramba cervatillo, creo que espera, como buen francotirador, a que asomes por el bosque con la cornamenta de lereles recuperados de transacciones en coches de segundamano. 

Si le das tu dinero piensa en que has chocado el coche, con víctimas y culpado.


----------



## Taxidermista (20 May 2010)

Esta seguro que tiene muchos fans. Secuela de la peli que le enseñó a toda España lo que es un chicharro. Gekko sale del trullo para liarla... supongo.







*Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps (2010)
Wall Street 2: El dinero nunca duerme
Oliver Stone
color / 2.35:1 / Drama
EE. UU. [Película no recomendada para menores de 18 años]*

Shia LaBeouf, Michael Douglas, Carey Mulligan, Charlie Sheen, Susan Sarandon, Josh Brolin, Frank Langella, Vanessa Ferlito, Natalie Morales, Julianne Michelle, John Bedford Lloyd, Keith Middlebrook, Chuck Pfeiffer

_Puesto en libertad después de cumplir una prolongada condena en prisión, Gekko se encuentra fuera de un mundo que en tiempos dominó. Buscando rehacer sus arruinadas relaciones con su hija, Gekko se alía con el novio de ésta, Jacob (Shia LaBeouf), quien comienza a ver en él la imagen de un padre. Pero Jacob aprende de forma amarga que el manipulador Gekko va detrás de algo muy distinto de la redención... _


----------



## carvil (20 May 2010)

Buenas noches 


Estamos cerca del objetivo a partir de aquí con el stop profits


Fat finger fat finger..... :XX:

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPCSAAtyLW8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lPCSAAtyLW8&hl=es_ES&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>


Recuerdos para Ku

Salu2


----------



## Claca (20 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Buenas noches
> 
> 
> Estamos cerca del objetivo a partir de aquí con el stop profits
> ...



Un punto rojo en la frente del objetivo también es un error... hasta que la bala se incrusta en su cráneo.


----------



## DeCafeina (20 May 2010)

ninfireblade dijo:


> Ni de coña le dejo yo mi dinero ni a un asesor que actue en nombre de un banco reconocido como para dejarselo a este. Como ya dije lo que queria saber es si alguien sabe algo de este tio



Me alegra saberlo . Tu primer mensaje era inquietante.


----------



## carvil (20 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Un punto rojo en la frente del objetivo también es un error... hasta que la bala se incrusta en su cráneo.




No entiendo que quieres decir ienso:


ES 1063


Salu2


----------



## evidente (20 May 2010)

Sigo pensando en apertura con gap al alza

Wishfull thinking????


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Mañana todavia le sacaré plusvas a las criterias... ienso:



Saludos ienso:


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Sigo pensando en apertura con gap al alza





Tiene toda la pinta... de momento sólo cae 150 puntos...


Saludos 8:


----------



## Claca (20 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> No entiendo que quieres decir ienso:
> 
> 
> ES 1063
> ...



Me refiero a que curiosamente muchos de esos supuestos errores terminan alcanzándose en el transcurso normal de una sesión al poco de aparecer, cosas que debieron ser únicamente consecuencia de tener los dedos demasiado gordos ya no lo parecen entonces, como la mira láser de un francotirador que anticipa el objetivo a derribar. 

¿No te estabas refiriendo a eso?


----------



## telefrancisco (20 May 2010)

Venga, ya que todo el mundo anuncia la quiebra de Europa para mañana, ¿quién se atreve a lanzar una predicción de Apertura, Cierre y/o Mínimos para mañana Viernes 21 en porcentajes o en valor absoluto?


----------



## carvil (20 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mañana todavia le sacaré plusvas a las criterias... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos ienso:




Toneul vas largo?:

Yo tengo previsión de un rebote para mañana o el lunes


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> Toneul vas largo?:
> 
> Yo tengo previsión de un rebote para mañana o el lunes
> 
> ...





Tengo criterias compradas hoy a 3,325...

Igual vendo en apertura o les pongo un stop a 3,25 y a volar... ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## carloszorro (20 May 2010)

telefrancisco dijo:


> Venga, ya que todo el mundo anuncia la quiebra de Europa para mañana, ¿quién se atreve a lanzar una predicción de Apertura, Cierre y/o Mínimos para mañana Viernes 21 en porcentajes o en valor absoluto?



Mínimos Ibex 35.... -5% ::


----------



## evidente (20 May 2010)

Apertura +2,5%
Media sesion (13: 00 pm) -0,2%
Cierre de sesion: +1,2%
:vomito:


----------



## carvil (20 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Me refiero a que curiosamente muchos de esos supuestos errores terminan alcanzándose en el transcurso normal de una sesión al poco de aparecer, cosas que debieron ser únicamente consecuencia de tener los dedos demasiado gordos ya no lo parecen entonces, como la mira láser de un francotirador que anticipa el objetivo a derribar.
> 
> ¿No te estabas refiriendo a eso?




Me refería a varias cosas, pero ampliando un poco el tema es una muy mala noticia. Hasta ahora no teníamos constancia real que los HFTs eran efectivos con alto volúmen, ahora ya lo sabemos 8:

En el Euro se ha formado un HCH invertido si confirma la tendencia el objetivo estaría en 1.274

El crudo ha rebotado en sus dos soportes 68-69$ de la tendencia secundaria

El US$ esta corrigiendo pero afianza la zona 85 

El oro ya empezó la corrección en parabólico

Salu2


----------



## tonuel (20 May 2010)

Aquí os dejo un análisis por si alguno quiere comprar criterias mañana...





están baratas... 



Saludos ::


----------



## kokaine (20 May 2010)

España 35	
9106
9124
23:50
-156

Ya perdemos 156 puntos.... Mañana cerramos en 8XXX.


----------



## evidente (21 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> España 35
> 9106
> 9124
> 23:50
> ...



Noooooooooooooo

:´´´(


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> España 35
> 9106
> 9124
> 23:50
> ...



El S&P ha cerrado en 1070.25 a las 22 pero ya va por 1063.75 y ha llegado a estar en 1061, me temo que mañana tendremos gap a la baja.


----------



## carvil (21 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El S&P ha cerrado en 1070.25 a las 22 pero ya va por 1063.75 y ha llegado a estar en 1061, me temo que mañana tendremos gap a la baja.



En mi opinión es buena señal para los largos, esta semana el overnight se está comportando de forma contraria.


Salu2


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2010)

Mi opinión es que el dios de Tonuel mañana le va a castigar por su blasfemia de ir largo


----------



## Diegales (21 May 2010)

Los japos abren a la baja, pero rebotan desde alli. Aun asi se estan dejando 250 puntitos de nada.


----------



## Desencantado (21 May 2010)

Ojo hoy en la apertura, no se hagan daño al subir:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Comparto la opinión de que tal y como lo cuentas parece una locura. ¿¿¿Te contactó él a tí por e-mail sin más???. Yo esos correos los borro sin leerlos.
> 
> Nunca está de más acudir a google, aunque sea por mera curiosidad:
> 
> ...



Creo que era muy conocido por su *profesionalidad vendiendo sellos en Afinsa * , es broma, pero vamos un tipo que trabaja en r4 y se dedica a mandar emails a los que venden un coche no puede ser mas cutre xd :XX:



Mulder dijo:


> Creo que los días 27-28 de la semana que viene serán muy duros, algo gordo va a pasar esos días.



Mulder,Mulder, con tendencias muy fuertes no se yo que decir, miedito me das, por si acaso esperare a ver que hace esos dias , aciertas mucho por regla general pero los dias de tendencia fuerte con lo de la direccion no eres un reloj suizo  , sin acritud eh que me pareces un gran analisto 



evidente dijo:


> "James Cameron anunciara este proximo sabado 22 de Mayo durante la celebracion del European Mining Summit 2010 la adopcion en Inglaterra del Euro a partir del 01 de Enero del 2011. Angela Merkel asistira a la conferencia de prensa que se dara conjuntamente con Jefes de Gobierno de Holanda, Belgica y Austria anunciando que se replicaran y profundizaran las medidas adoptadas por Alemania durante la semana" BBC





tonuel dijo:


> a tomar por culo las plusvas mañaneras...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Lo acabo de leer ahora por la mañana y viendo el euro por encima del 1,25 reconozco que *CASI* me lo trage, me parecia poco serio que lo anunciara el Cameron pero siendo español y viendo al Pepiño en La Noria pense que los ingleses se habian Zapaterizado tambien :XX:



ninfireblade dijo:


> A ver, cuando digo lo de si a alguien le interesa por supuesto que no me refiero a invertir nada sino a averiguar algo sobre quien cojones es este tio.



Pues sinceramente, si fuera un tipo profesional no utilizaria el spam en webs de coches, es mas si viera que el tio es conocido y valido pensaria que es un listo que lo esta suplantando :no: . Vamos que *ese sistema puede ser estupendo para vender bragas de segunda mano* pero impensable para que cualquiera en su sano juicio le deje ni un leuro para invertir......... aunque en este pais pùede pasar de todo, sellitos, piramides varias y hasta el toco mocho sigue funcionando :8: , bien pensado........mandame su email, he decidido que administre mi economia familar 



ninfireblade dijo:


> Ni de coña le dejo yo mi dinero ni a un asesor que actue en nombre de un banco reconocido como para dejarselo a este. Como ya dije lo que queria saber es si alguien sabe algo de este tio



No estoy seguro pero creo que es el de la foto, la instantanea fue tomada en su "oficina" en un momento de plena actividad 








aqui sus productos financieros :XX:


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

parece que ya nos estamos recuperando... ienso:



Saludos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> parece que ya nos estamos recuperando... ienso:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos ::



El leuro por encima de los 1,25 , buena señal, yo tambien me quede largo, tu suerte es la mia 


Pollastre, soportes y resistencias please ::


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre, soportes y resistencias please ::





Ibex 35

1er soporte: 3500 puntos

1ª resistencia: jajajaja... :XX:



Saludos


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ibex 35
> 
> 1er soporte: 3500 puntos
> 
> ...



La primera resistencia está en los traidores 9.200s. RBOTIC dixit.

De aquí a los 8.100 y luego a los místicos 7.700s. 

Señoras y señores, incluido Tonuel, abróchense los cinturones.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tu suerte es la mia



:8:


voy a cerrar la posición... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :8:
> 
> 
> voy a cerrar la posición... ::
> ...



Piensa en la ventajas de compartir suerte conmigo, cuando tengas que certificar bastara con un solo certificado para ambos 

Un poquito de seriedad eh

Pollastre eres mas vago que la chaqueta de un guardia , venga los soportes y resistencias de hoy que Tonuel me esta metiendo miedo :cook:


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Vaya, aún hay duda de que veremos los ochomiles y ya hay gente hablando de los 7700? 

Que bueno que haya dinero pero que nadie quiera trabajar, sólo especular.

Será que nos quedamos cortos evaluando todo el recorrido que van a tener los cortos?

Si Tonuel va a largos no será en el IBEX, y si es en el IBEX no será en bancos, y si es en bancos no será en el BBVA, y si es en el BBVA será en bonos españoles que son los que más intereses están pagando... ya se venderán antes de cobrarlos, que de eso se trata


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Vaya, aún hay duda de que veremos los ochomiles y ya *hay gente hablando de los 7700*?
> 
> Que bueno que haya dinero pero que nadie quiera trabajar, sólo especular.
> 
> ...



y de los 3500


----------



## Desencantado (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :8:
> 
> 
> voy a cerrar la posición... ::
> ...



Si va a cerrar la posición, mi apreciado Tonuel, y más tratándose del IBEX, le recomiendo el célebre *Candado Chino*.

_(melindrosos, abstenerse)_


----------



## Vokiabierto (21 May 2010)

si va a habe, si va a habe un foionnnn!!!!


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Si va a cerrar la posición, mi apreciado Tonuel, y más tratándose del IBEX, le recomiendo el célebre candado chino



La cerraré con plusvalias... no se preocupe... :rolleye:


Saludos :cook:


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

Cortitos, cortitos, cuidadin cuidadin hoy...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Cortitos, cortitos, cuidadin cuidadin hoy...




la bolsa es para valientes...


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> la bolsa es para valientes...



Y la vida para los cobardes


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Y la vida para los cobardes



está noche cenaré en el infierno...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Por cierto... hoy abrimos planos... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Después del plano vendrá el planazo.

Esto no es Esparta, no habrá gloria en la muerte de un especulador. 

El infierno será para los vivos, que a los muertos ni infierno les queda una vez muertos


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Después del plano vendrá el planazo.




Métete ahora que luego no podrás... :no:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Alguien tendrá que vivir para escribir tus memorias

O la crónica de la muerte anunciada


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!

Me sorprende que en este hilo alguien sea más negativo que Tonuel 

Esta crisis nos está trayendo sorpresas muy curiosas, el que pestañea se lo pierde.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Vengaaaaaa... patapum y p'arriba... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Lo importante de la bolsa no es como empieza, sino como acaba.

Chulibex subiendo un 0,20, esto cada vez se parece más a las subidas del PIB.

Edito: Un 0,13, menos da una piedra

Edito: ya estamos en rojo

Pero no edito aquello de que lo importante es como acaba


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Lo importante de la bolsa no es como empieza, sino como acaba.
> 
> Chulibex subiendo un 0,20, esto cada vez se parece más a las subidas del PIB.




pues yo veo subidas del 1%... para ser un cóndor no tiene usted muy buena vista... 8:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Yo también lo acabo de ver

Volatilidad lo llaman

Resistencias veo también


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Hoy voy a comer huevos de toro... espartero me llaman... 



Saludos


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Cuando seas padre comerás huevos.

Para ser huevos de toro habrá que ser oso, contradictorio para quien va largo


----------



## DeepChu (21 May 2010)

Que poquito volumen... aqui lo estan macerando a fuego lento xD


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Cuando seas padre comerás huevos.
> 
> Para ser huevos de toro habrá que ser oso, contradictorio para quien va largo




si, los huevos son de caballo... :baba:


----------



## Lomendil (21 May 2010)

El que tenga buen timing con el ibex hoy estará frotándose las manos. Parece una montaña rusa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

poner intereconomia, jajaajaajaj vaya leña a los bancos, gobiernos etc, ladrones es lo minimo que les estan llamando ::


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> El que tenga buen timing con el ibex hoy estará frotándose las manos. Parece una montaña rusa.



Naaa

Más bien se asemeja más a un primer asalto, se están estudiando

Cuidado con el gancho de izquierda al hígado y el uppercut de derecha al mentón


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Lo importante de la bolsa no es como empieza, sino como acaba.
> 
> Chulibex subiendo un 0,20, esto cada vez se parece más a las subidas del PIB.
> 
> ...



Lo importante no es como empieza ni como acaba, lo importante es la tendencia.


----------



## Vasili Záitsev (21 May 2010)

Poco volumen jajajaja , en Cepsa alguien ha comprado 3 acciones ????????'


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> poner intereconomia, jajaajaajaj vaya leña a los bancos, gobiernos etc, ladrones es lo minimo que les estan llamando ::




Don Antonio Sáez del Castillo... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Don Antonio Sáez del Castillo... :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:
> 
> 
> Saludos :XX:



Ese es peor que tu 

los 3500 le parece altisimo 

frase mitica " los gobiernos le roban al pueblo" " los bancos estan quebrados" "no quieren ayudar a Grecia, es un paripe, quieren ayudar a la banca" .

Jarnde este Don Antonio


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ese es peor que tu
> 
> los 3500 le parece altisimo
> 
> ...



don Antonio es mi mentor... le recomiendo sus libros... :XX:

Saludos


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo importante no es como empieza ni como acaba, lo importante es la tendencia.



Si contratas lo importante es como acaba, que en ese momento sabrás si has perdido o no

Si piensas en como contratar evidentemente gana la tendencia, pero una vez el ojo afuera no vale santa Lucia


----------



## The Cool Spot (21 May 2010)

Jodo, los vencimientos :XX: estamos que nos salimos.

Esperate a que venzan los futuros, la carniceria va a ser epica ::

¿No era a las doce?


----------



## raluma (21 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo siento, no puedo dar más pistas, aunque si puedo decir que no es una información basada en fundamentales. Toca esperar y ver.



Mulder, cuando hablas de lo duros que pueden ser los próximos 27-28 del presente mes y a continuación hablas de que no tiene que ver con fundamentales, a que te refieres:
- El análisis tècnico te dice que nos vamos al entorno de 10.000 y a partir de esos días la gran petada.
- O a alguna información que tienes de algo que va a afectar a los mercados.

Gracias.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Jodo, los vencimientos :XX: estamos que nos salimos.
> 
> Esperate a que venzan los futuros, la carniceria va a ser epica ::
> 
> ¿No era a las doce?





tiernas gacelas...


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Si contratas lo importante es como acaba, que en ese momento sabrás si has perdido o no
> 
> Si piensas en como contratar evidentemente gana la tendencia, pero una vez el ojo afuera no vale santa Lucia



Es ud. muy gráfico


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

raluma dijo:


> Mulder, cuando hablas de lo duros que pueden ser los próximos 27-28 del presente mes y a continuación hablas de que no tiene que ver con fundamentales, a que te refieres:
> - El análisis tècnico te dice que nos vamos al entorno de 10.000 y a partir de esos días la gran petada.
> - O a alguna información que tienes de algo que va a afectar a los mercados.
> 
> Gracias.



Seré claro, lo dice mi sistema de timing.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Seré claro, lo dice mi sistema de timing.



:ouch:



es hora de vender... :ouch:


Saludos )


----------



## errozate (21 May 2010)

Hola chicos y chicas.

Me he quedado sorprendido, tras el batacazo de los usanos ayer, esperaba otra cosa para hoy. No entiendo lo que pasa,... por cierto.

¿El 27 y 28 qué va a hacer? ¿subir o bajar?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

cerrados largos con 110 pipos de plusvis 

Tonuel vaya flojera que tienen las criterias 

ya no compratimos suerte, shelllllllllll ::


----------



## The Cool Spot (21 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Me he quedado sorprendido, tras el batacazo de los usanos ayer, esperaba otra cosa para hoy. No entiendo lo que pasa,...





> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> No hay que olvidar que a las 12h termina el vencimiento de opciones del eurostoxx, es muy importante ver cómo reacciona el mercado después.



Asi que a las doce es el eurostoxx, ¿y el ibex (es una pregunta)? Hasta entonces el ibex va a parecer el conejito de duracell. Luego, muchas heces de aves marinas.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Asi que a las doce es el eurostoxx, ¿y el ibex (es una pregunta)? Hasta entonces el ibex va a parecer el conejito de duracell. Luego, muchas heces de aves marinas.



En mi modesta opinión en cuanto acaben los vencimientos van a subirlo más, el producto del murciélago vendrá los dias que he señalado.

Es la estrategia más adecuada para confundir al gacelerío.


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2010)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Asi que a las doce es el eurostoxx, ¿y el ibex (es una pregunta)? Hasta entonces el ibex va a parecer el conejito de duracell. Luego, muchas heces de aves marinas.




El trend lleva como unos 15 minutos dando muestras de debilidad en el timeframe largo (debo aclarar que "largo" en mi operativa son velas de 20-25 minutos)... junto con la llegada de las 12:00... está cantado que el reversal está a punto de caer.

Edito: premio... dos minutos despues de mi post, los 9K4 al carajo. Eso es timing caballeros xDD


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> El trend lleva como unos 15 minutos dando muestras de debilidad en el timeframe largo (debo aclarar que "largo" en mi operativa son velas de 20-25 minutos)... junto con la llegada de las 12:00... está cantado que el reversal está a punto de caer.



Buenos días 
Estoy con Pollastre
No llegamos ni a la hora del vermut.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

Pollastre ¿como ves volver a entrar largo en 9290 ? ienso:

o mejor dime el soporte para entrar ahi


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> En mi modesta opinión en cuanto acaben los vencimientos van a subirlo más, el producto del murciélago vendrá los dias que he señalado.
> 
> Es la estrategia más adecuada para confundir al gacelerío.



el gacelerio está totalmente confundido... lo estamos viendo... 


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Atención que se van todos los Index al rojo!!
FTSE y cac se acaban de dar la vueta


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Atención que se van todos los Index al rojo!!



¿rojo ferrari o rojo pasión...? ienso:


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿rojo ferrari o rojo pasión...? ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos



Rojo "culo de mandril",of course!!


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

chú... chú... vamos que nos vamos... :XX:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## carvil (21 May 2010)

Buenos dias 


Resistencia en el E-Mini zona 1080 soporte 1060


Salu2


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Rojo "culo de mandril",of course!!



Lo siento por su culo... de verdad... :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## @@strom (21 May 2010)

¿Cerraremos hoy por debajo del 9000?


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

¿Hemos caido 80 puntos,o me parece a mi solo?


----------



## @@strom (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Hemos caido 80 puntos,o me parece a mi solo?



Te lo parece a ti


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> ¿Hemos caido 80 puntos,o me parece a mi solo?




Movimiento devora gacelas... no pestañeen que se lo pierden... jajaja :XX:


Saludos


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Futuro del DJI en rojo


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre ¿como ves volver a entrar largo en 9290 ? ienso:
> 
> o mejor dime el soporte para entrar ahi




9290? No me aparece como un nivel relevante en mis papelotes... sólo veo negro vacío en esa zona... ¿te interesa ese nivel por algo en particular?

Lo más cercano que te puedo recomendar es 9,242 como soporte para ¿rebote? (jajo jajota... con la que está cayendo, mucho cuidado con los largos).

Y aun así, te advierto que 9,242 me aparece como soporte, sí, pero bastante débil.


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2010)

¿todos los vencimientos son a las 12:00h?


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

zuloman recuerda que hoy es día de vencimiento de futuros, volatilidad, stops, poco técnico se aplica hoy. Yo que tú no entraba y me esperaba a la semana que viene, según tu misma experiencia has recuperado parte de la carnicería que habían hecho con tus ahorros, no seas cafre y espérate 1 poco...


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> zuloman recuerda que hoy es día de vencimiento de futuros, volatilidad, stops, poco técnico se aplica hoy. Yo que tú no entraba y me esperaba a la semana que viene, según tu misma experiencia has recuperado parte de la carnicería que habían hecho con tus ahorros, no seas cafre y espérate 1 poco...



Zulo
Si perdemos los mínimos de hoy, no hay nada ni medio decente hasta los 9000.
Y si consideramos esto un crack bursatil,el primer nivel que detuvo un poco la sangría del año 2008 fueron los 8000.
Paciencia y palomitas


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete te recuerdo que el amigo zuloman preguntaba por entrar largo....


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Zulo
> Si perdemos los mínimos de hoy, no hay nada ni medio decente hasta los 9000.
> Y si consideramos esto un crack bursatil,el primer nivel que detuvo un poco la sangría del año 2008 fueron los 8000.
> Paciencia y palomitas



No se impaciente... :no:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Wbuffete te recuerdo que el amigo zuloman preguntaba por entrar largo....



Eso he entendido.
Que mire el gráfico y mida las frenadas que le digo.
Luego cada cual...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (21 May 2010)

Joder macho, esto es una puta montaña rusa..


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> zuloman recuerda que hoy es día de vencimiento de futuros, volatilidad, stops, poco técnico se aplica hoy. Yo que tú no entraba y me esperaba a la semana que viene, según tu misma experiencia has recuperado parte de la carnicería que habían hecho con tus ahorros, no seas cafre y espérate 1 poco...





Wbuffete dijo:


> Zulo
> Si perdemos los mínimos de hoy, no hay nada ni medio decente hasta los 9000.
> Y si consideramos esto un crack bursatil,el primer nivel que detuvo un poco la sangría del año 2008 fueron los 8000.
> Paciencia y palomitas



Mientras os haciais kakita yo me he ganado 600 leuros mas, largo, en 5 minutos 

La bolsa es para valientes, tonuel dixit ::


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Joder macho, esto es una puta montaña rusa..



Vix SP500 45.79
Infartante


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

¿Ya estamos en rojo?


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

No me han volado el stop en 3,339 de milagro... :ouch:



go criteria... go... jajaja 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2010)

Buenos días... por ahora este es el recuento que estoy siguiendo...







Muy atentos a los niveles que dice Carvil... perder el 106x contado en el S&P deja una figura feísima (para los largos, claro... )

Saludos...

PD: Me he ido con el Ibex en +160, vuelvo y estaba a +13, en poco rato se ha vuelto a poner en +105 y ahora está en -61.... )


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2010)

Guano fresquito para el calor


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

A esto le llamo yo escapar en el ultimo segundo 


un segundo mas y me como el marron del siglo ::


----------



## @@strom (21 May 2010)

Ese recuento es el que estoy siguiendo yo tb LCSASC.
Un saludo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

que barbaridad :fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu:

si toca los 9000 pa dentro con 2 huevos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2010)

el que hayan pillado comprado en lo más alto de esta mañana tiene unas mandriladas como foto en su dni


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

La bolsa es para supervivientes
Y ahora me piro al vermut,que hoy libro.
Hasta la hora de aperura usana.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> Ese recuento es el que estoy siguiendo yo tb LCSASC.
> Un saludo.



Tengo dudas de si la 2(3) es realmente la 2(1) y la 2(4) es la 2(2), la figura que rompió el otro día nos manda sobre los 8100, y cuadraría más con ese recuento...

Saludos...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Si pestañean se lo pierden... jojojo... esos stops tonuel... tu si que sabes... :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2010)

creo que hoy podemos ver los 1050 en el sp como fin de fiesta


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

el cuerpo me pide largos ::

Donde hay un soporte solido ¿ en 9000 ? o antes


----------



## crisis? (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Si pestañean se lo pierden... jojojo... esos stops tonuel... tu si que sabes... :Baile:
> 
> 
> Saludos :Baile:



??? Mí no comprender :


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

sigo dentro... estos cabrones me quieren dejar sin mis pingües plusvalias... :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el cuerpo me pide largos ::
> 
> Donde hay un soporte solido ¿ en 9000 ? o antes



A cortísimo plazo 9040 y 8930...

En 10 minutos vencimientos del DAX a las 16:45h del Ibex...


----------



## The Cool Spot (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el cuerpo me pide largos ::
> 
> Donde hay un soporte solido ¿ en 9000 ? o antes



Hombre, para soporte solido, yo creo el 0 vale ¿no?


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

crisis? dijo:


> ??? Mí no comprender :




criterias compradas a 3,325 ayer

stop profit a 3,339... si me sacan que me de para una cena... :XX:



hemos tocado los 3,34...


dos veces... :ouch:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> sigo dentro... estos cabrones me quieren dejar sin mis pingües plusvalias... :ouch:
> 
> Saludos



Yo sigo corto desde hace más de un mes en CRI, así que coge rápido las plusvas y salte de mi camino hacia los 2 leurus... ::


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

no será hoy... :no:



Saludos


----------



## Cantabrischen lander (21 May 2010)

Alemania da luz verde al fondo de rescate europeo - Cotizalia.com
De ahora mismito, el Parlamento alemán aprueba el rescate uropedo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

no hay quien meta ninguna orden , no hay cojones para dejarla puesta y cuando quieres meterla sobre la marcha no llegas ::


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> no hay quien meta ninguna orden , no hay cojones para dejarla puesta y cuando quieres meterla sobre la marcha no llegas ::



cámbiate de calzón hamijo... 8:


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Ya estamos otra vez en los 3,34... :ouch:


¿triple suelo...? ienso:


Edito:

¿cuádruple...? 


Saludos


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

No hay cuádruples suelos tonuel....


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> No hay cuádruples suelos tonuel....



ya..., pero de momento aguanta... )



¿veremos el quíntuple...? ienso:



joder... cómo molan los monitores de 27"... puedes tenerlo todo abierto... jajaja... 


Saludos


----------



## DeepChu (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> joder... cómo molan los monitores de 27"... puedes tenerlo todo abierto... jajaja...
> 
> 
> Saludos



Sip xDD y yo que tengo un barebone en el salon con la tele de 37' ni te cuento xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

A la quinta fue la vencida... estoy fuera... con mini plusvies... :ouch:



Saludos :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Sip xDD y yo que tengo un barebone en el salon con la tele de 37' ni te cuento xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



Los barebones son de pobres... yo estoy "trabajando" en la oficina... 


Me tenias que haber dicho 50" por lo menos... :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2010)

Pues sí está cojiendo prisas el sp


----------



## rafaxl (21 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> EL DJI acaba de perder en overnight los 10.000....y sigue hacia abajo.



OMG!! vaya percal que me encuentro. Esta esto de lo mas entretenido hoygan.

Buenos mediodias, espero que les vaya bien!!:Baile:


----------



## Dula (21 May 2010)

El Ibex está al mismo nivel del viernes de la semana del anuncio del rescate por el ECOFIN


----------



## DeepChu (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Los barebones son de pobres... yo estoy "trabajando" en la oficina...
> 
> 
> Me tenias que haber dicho 50" por lo menos... :fiufiu:
> ...



Jajajaja, es que evidentemente soy pobre xDDD. Por eso tengo mi barebone montado by me baratito baratito xD

Eso si, con mi tele no te metas que sera solo de 37' pero es peleona como la que mas :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ya..., pero de momento aguanta... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tener un 27'' es de pobres, tonuel.... hágase profesional y pase a configuraciones de hombres, como la mía de 3 monitores de 30'' con 2 gráficas GTX285 en SLI ::::::


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Ale... voy a ver si produzco algo... no se vayan al guano sin mi... xD... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2010)

Fuera de la tienda de ultramarinos con +1,7% diario. 

Se acabó el sufrir, llegó el hozar. Que traigan el vino y los montaditos.


----------



## carvil (21 May 2010)

Ya comenté anoche que esta semana el overnight usano tiene un comportamiento opuesto 8: aseguren plusvalías IMO

Soportes 1056 y zona de 1050

Resistencias zona 1080 y zona de 1.100


Salu2


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

Hay alguno que está perdiendo hasta la camisa hoy, me juego el cuello. 

Zuloman no ha abierto la boca desde que quiso meterse largo en 9200, y Lángaro tampoco ha dicho ni mú... eso son malas noticias fijo.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (21 May 2010)

Carpatos

"El mini S&P 500 ya al nivel que toco el famoso día del presunto error, dejando claro que no fue ningún error, y que por tanto ahora mismo los programas de alta frecuencia, pueden tumbar un 10% en pocos minutos índices tan importantes, como el Dow Jones, el S&P 500 o el Nasdaq. Si pueden con estos super índices imaginen lo que pueden hacer con el Ibex y similares. No existe ningún mercado, eso era antes, si queremos seguir pensando en las walkirias y los elfos pues ánimo, pero no hay mercado, esto son cuatro máquinas de los superbancos quedándose el dinero de todos los demás. El mercado lo domina, el 0,1 % de sus participantes..."


----------



## carloszorro (21 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Carpatos
> 
> "El mini S&P 500 ya al nivel que toco el famoso día del presunto error, dejando claro que no fue ningún error, y que por tanto ahora mismo los programas de alta frecuencia, pueden tumbar un 10% en pocos minutos índices tan importantes, como el Dow Jones, el S&P 500 o el Nasdaq. Si pueden con estos super índices imaginen lo que pueden hacer con el Ibex y similares. No existe ningún mercado, eso era antes, si queremos seguir pensando en las walkirias y los elfos pues ánimo, pero no hay mercado, esto son cuatro máquinas de los superbancos quedándose el dinero de todos los demás. El mercado lo domina, el 0,1 % de sus participantes..."



Cuando no quede sangre que derramar en el ruedo entraré largo, con tu permiso Dolce ::

Buffett se frota las manos: la crisis europea ofrece jugosas oportunidades
http://www.cotizalia.com/noticias/buffet-frota-manos-crisis-europea-ofrece-20100521.html


----------



## Amon_Ra (21 May 2010)

*9.068,40 -2,18% -202,10 *


----------



## carvil (21 May 2010)

Dolce & Bandarra dijo:


> Carpatos
> 
> "El mini S&P 500 ya al nivel que toco el famoso día del presunto error, dejando claro que no fue ningún error, y que por tanto ahora mismo los programas de alta frecuencia, pueden tumbar un 10% en pocos minutos índices tan importantes, como el Dow Jones, el S&P 500 o el Nasdaq. Si pueden con estos super índices imaginen lo que pueden hacer con el Ibex y similares. No existe ningún mercado, eso era antes, si queremos seguir pensando en las walkirias y los elfos pues ánimo, pero no hay mercado, esto son cuatro máquinas de los superbancos quedándose el dinero de todos los demás. El mercado lo domina, el 0,1 % de sus participantes..."




Como esto se publicite mucho tenderemos picos fantasmas todo los meses


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

Pero bueno, me largo un momento y al venir me encuentro con este panorama ¿que habeis hecho con pepón? 

El Stoxx tiene recorrido hasta 2460 hasta cerrar el gap del dia 10, hoy se ha quedado a unos 20 puntos, por ahí será un buen lugar para abrir largos pero esto es solo para la gente con pelo en las partes blandas. Solo pros, no lo hagan en casa.


----------



## pollastre (21 May 2010)

El contado acaba de testear los 9K.
Primer aviso...


pd: hasta estando fuera de mercado, me lo paso bien viendo el chow de cat chow que tenemos hoy montado...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Largo en criteria a 3,318... jajaja.. ver esos pipitos... :XX:

me voy a comer...


Saludos :XX:


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Mujujajajajaja, mujujajajajaja

Abriría largos después de que hinque la rodilla en los 8000, quiero ver ese 9000 fuera del Chulibex, antes no. 

Y aún debe abrir WS, no se para que.

Mujujajajajaja, mujujajajajaja


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Mujujajajajaja, mujujajajajaja
> 
> Abriría largos después de que hinque la rodilla en los 8000, quiero ver ese 9000 fuera del Chulibex, antes no.
> 
> ...



¿un porrito para los nervios...? 8:


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Tonuel está ustec irreconocible, dentro corto en banco patrio. Venga esa sangre!!!


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel está ustec irreconocible, dentro corto en banco patrio. Venga esa sangre!!!



:ouch:

suerte... pero el dinero es lo primero... :fiufiu:


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> ¿un porrito para los nervios...? 8:



Si me río no es por nervios sino que están más cerca los 8000 altos que los 9000 medios

Porros no, gracias, yo soy de antiguos y más dañinos vicios: chupitos de ron (pampero aniversario, por supuesto)

Ya tenemos el gancho al hígado, ahora sólo falta el uppercut al mentón.

El Ibex cuando subía en realidad era una mujer premestruada, ahora lo que viene es sangre.


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> suerte... pero el dinero es lo primero... :fiufiu:




Gran verdad, ya sabe que mi tendencia es el default 8: solo espero que lleve ustec stop, ya se que es de pobres, pero con los largos y los tiempos que corren hay que estar protegidos. No pensará ustec que venderá las CRI a 3.9 :XX:


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Alguien que siga el mercado usano .... saben lo que le pasa a Brocade? -13% en pre , técnicamente hablando (informaticamente) esta gente son buenos y tienen un buen nincho de mercado.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Reconectando.
Los fut usanos cayendo alrededor del 0,9%
El SP 1065 (un nivel clave)perdido.
Nos vamos a de reir...


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Reconectando.
> Los fut usanos cayendo alrededor del 0,9%
> El SP 1065 (un nivel clave)perdido.
> Nos vamos a de reir...



jajjajaj adios 9k la nueva era a llegado 8k. Espero verlos hoy


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Me voy a comer mis plusvalías... que siempre son las minusvalías de otros.

Brindaré por ellos

Nos vemos después.

Ochomiles, ochomiles, eh! eh!


----------



## carvil (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Alguien que siga el mercado usano .... saben lo que le pasa a Brocade? -13% en pre , técnicamente hablando (informaticamente) esta gente son buenos y tienen un buen nincho de mercado.



News


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

El bono 10y usano en yield mínimos 2010.
El trasvase de mercado debe estar siendo brutal.
Cambian bolsa x bonos.Tan apañaos


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> News
> 
> 
> Salu2



Gracias! pues cuando acabe su caida compraré unas pocas a l/p. Sinceramente, hoy por hoy son los reyes en switches de FO a nivel (SAN), no cambio un brocade por un Cisco ni harto de vino.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Hay alguno que está perdiendo hasta la camisa hoy, me juego el cuello.
> 
> Zuloman no ha abierto la boca desde que quiso meterse largo en 9200, y Lángaro tampoco ha dicho ni mú... eso son malas noticias fijo.



Sano y salvo  con + 1200 lereles de plusvalias ::

Tuve que salir pitando por que me llamaron de la television de Galicia para entrevistarme para el telediario, dudo que lo puedan emitir, acabamos de garbar a las 14:25 y tenia que estar a las 14:30 procesado :8:

EDITO: Viendo mi cuenta veo que las plusvalias han sido 1400 mas comisiones, limpios de polvo y paja , perdonen el error


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Sp fut -1,10%


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

Pues ya dudo que el 9000 sea soporte ::

mejor quedarme quietecito que siempre que empiezo bien acabo metiendo la gamba al final ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

Vaya, Zuloman, te vas a hacer más famoso que la Esteban...


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, Zuloman, te vas a hacer más famoso que la Esteban...




Hasta que no salga en antena dicendo: Corto en el botas con todo lo gordo! no tendrá mis respetos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, Zuloman, te vas a hacer más famoso que la Esteban...



hoyga un poco de respeto


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vaya, Zuloman, te vas a hacer más famoso que la Esteban...



Pronto de tournée por los quirófanos y los concursos de baile y...dejará el hilo del Ibex:´(


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Mis cortos en verde fosforito :XX: y espera que ahora empieza el festival usano


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

Que viene que viene tsi tsi, que viene que viene tsi tsi...


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

3 minutos para el armaggedon guanil


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

Vamos zuloman déjate de mariconadas, mete 2 contratos gordos en 9000 que la bolsa siempre sube.


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Solo espero no desmayarme al mirar los digitos de mi cuenta, voy fuerte :XX:


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

CNBC se les acaba de joder el ticker.Juas juas


----------



## Claca (21 May 2010)

Buenas, 

Pillo sitio. Momento de la verdad... todo parece indicar que hoy se decide si nos vamos al guano una vez más o si para la próxima semana vamos a rebotar un poco.

Ayer los yankis perdieron la MM200 y hoy se encuentran ya en el anterior mínimo, que como sabemos todos fue un error.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Barrrenaaaa el DJI pierde 10k


----------



## NosTrasladamus (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Alguien que siga el mercado usano .... saben lo que le pasa a Brocade? -13% en pre , técnicamente hablando (informaticamente) esta gente son buenos y tienen un buen nincho de mercado.



UPDATE 1-Brocade quarterly rev misses forecast, shares drop | Reuters



> Brocade quarterly rev misses forecast, shares drop
> 
> Q2 revenue dip 1.1 pct, slightly below view
> 
> ...


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Parece ser que la hostia de hoy va a ser homérica, ni vencimientos ni castañas espero ver los 8k en breve :baba:


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Siguiente soporte DJI zona 10750


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2010)

Esto me huele raro, aquí esta ya pepón detrás

El resto de los índices están muy contenidos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Vamos zuloman déjate de mariconadas, mete 2 contratos gordos en 9000 que la bolsa siempre sube.



no te creas que no me apetece pero es que tampoco me gusta pasar de 1500 euros dia de plusvalias 

con largos en un dia bajista ::


l caso es que apostari a que cierra el ibex por encima del 9200 ienso:


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Ya quisiera.....serán 9.750



Ha sido la emocion!!
9750.Gracias sleepwalk


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto me huele raro, aquí esta ya pepón detrás
> 
> El resto de los índices están muy contenidos



Yo creo que los europeos aun tienen un pequeño tirón a la baja pero no tanto como los gringos, sería esperable un paripé de los suyos.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que los europeos aun tienen un pequeño tirón a la baja pero no tanto como los gringos, sería esperable un paripé de los suyos.



En el DJI no veo pasta.¿y vosotros?

La divisa no registra el tirón,incluso ha bajado el eur un poco...


----------



## Diegales (21 May 2010)

Los usanos estan jugando con fuego. totean alrededor del 10000. No se deciden a tirar arriba o abajo.


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Siguiente soporte DJI zona 10750





Sleepwalk dijo:


> Ya quisiera.....serán 9.750





Wbuffete dijo:


> Ha sido la emocion!!
> 9750.Gracias sleepwalk




¿Cómo van esos ochomiles...? :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## carvil (21 May 2010)

500.000 contratos en el E-Mini... impresionante 


Salu2


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Van a cerrar el hueco?


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> 500.000 contratos en el E-Mini... impresionante
> 
> 
> Salu2



Comprados o vendidos?


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

carvil dijo:


> 500.000 contratos en el E-Mini... impresionante
> 
> 
> Salu2



cuenta... cuenta...


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Espero que sea un bull trap, sino me van a dejar el culete ....


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Comprados o vendidos?



usted que cree... :Baile:


----------



## DeepChu (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Espero que sea un bull trap, sino me van a dejar el culete ....



Pos ve preparando la vaselina pq me parece a mi... :abajo:


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

debianita.... rezo por ti jejeje


----------



## Lomendil (21 May 2010)

Aún acaba en positivo el ibex. 
¿Alguno lo preveía? Pura curiosidad, por eso de convencerme de la no predictibilidad de la bolsa y dejar de jugarme mis ahorros.

Edito: Huy, que la montaña rusa cambia según escribo...


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Saludos :baba:


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Va ... es con poco volumen, almenos el banquito patrio en el que voy corto ... vencimientos, a las 16:45 lo evaluo


----------



## Dula (21 May 2010)

¡Coxonesssssssss qué rebote está pegando el IBEX? ¿No?


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Coxonesssssssss qué rebote está pegando el IBEX? ¿No?





el lunes será peor...



para algunos...







Saludos


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

Lomendil dijo:


> Aún acaba en positivo el ibex.
> ¿Alguno lo preveía? Pura curiosidad, por eso de convencerme de la no predictibilidad de la bolsa y dejar de jugarme mis ahorros.
> 
> Edito: Huy, que la montaña rusa cambia según escribo...



Yo si tenía previsto este giro a las 16 en mi previsión de hoy, al menos en el Stoxx.

Si te sirve de consuelo.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

vix rondando el 45
Estas cosas pasan
Paciencia


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

¡¡¡IBEX en verde!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

El DJI tiene en 10100 la primera resi
Veamos si tienen algo para empujar


----------



## rafaxl (21 May 2010)

Vaya volatilidad!!! he mirado hace un minuto y +40 y ahora abro de nuevo y -12....

El eurillo todo paloton.


----------



## Diegales (21 May 2010)

De momento volvio a tirar para abajo....



Wbuffete dijo:


> El DJI tiene en 10100 la primera resi
> Veamos si tienen algo para empujar


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

Me estoy volviendo loca...::::::::::


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece ser que la hostia de hoy va a ser homérica, ni vencimientos ni castañas espero ver los 8k en breve :baba:


----------



## Dula (21 May 2010)

¡Cualquiera entiende esto! El Ibex está como un cencerro, lo mismo cae a negativo que se monta en positivo en menos que canta un gallo.
¿Qué diablos va a ocurrir hoy?


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Tonuel, yo de usted venderia los papelitos de CRI ya, les ha sacado unos centimillos


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Cualquiera entiende esto! El Ibex está como un cencerro, lo mismo cae a negativo que se monta en positivo en menos que canta un gallo.
> ¿Qué diablos va a ocurrir hoy?



No es solo el IBEX...

De Cárpatos:



> Les confirmo totalmente que subimos por el rumor de que Goldman ha llegado a un acuerdo con la SEC. Una vez más se puede comprobar lo peligroso que es estar corto en mercados tan salvajes y volátiles, hay que estar muy atento y seguir el mercado al minuto


----------



## raluma (21 May 2010)

Vuelvo y veo que nadie comenta nada de esto que ha puesto Cárpatos: 

Dato curioso [Imprimir] Serenity markets



Alguien ha negociado 60.000 puts del Dax de golpe en vencimiento junio a strike 4.200. Realmente sorprendente teniendo en cuenta que falta un mes y que ahora mismo está a 5.733...Puede ser parte de otra estrategia más compleja pero bueno el dato está ahí, y en el mundillo corre de boca en boca.

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

¿Raro no?, Junio está a la vuelta de la esquina, y son 1.500 puntos de caida!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Que rumor tan oportuno...

Y los 1500 puntos del Dax,si piden firmas,aquí tienen la mía...


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

raluma dijo:


> Vuelvo y veo que nadie comenta nada de esto que ha puesto Cárpatos:
> 
> Dato curioso [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> ...



esos 1500 más sacar beneficios


----------



## tonuel (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel, yo de usted venderia los papelitos de CRI ya, les ha sacado unos centimillos



Fuera... me piro de compras... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos )


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Fuera... me piro de compras... jajaja... :XX:
> 
> 
> Saludos )



Hace bién! estando largo se pasa muy mal, dale al botón rojo :XX:


----------



## Mendrugo (21 May 2010)

Señores....es hora de ir cerrando todos los cortos. 
Por abajo empiezan a acumular los pesos pesados.:8:

Suerte a todos.


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Parece que el bull trap de los uasanos se acaba 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

y abrir largos?
por cierto que suele pasar los dias de vencimientos de futuros???? y a que hora es dicho vencimiento?????


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y abrir largos?
> por cierto que suele pasar los dias de vencimientos de futuros???? y a que hora es dicho vencimiento?????



El IBEX es a las 16:45.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2010)

Buenas tardes ^__^!

Me parece a mi que me voy a tener que comprar otro portátil xD, mi pobre Mac ya ha dado demasiado de si...

Se me jodió el conector de entrada de corriente y al final he tenido que dejarlo fijo... abrir y empalmar, osea que ya no es portátil jaja

Acabo de leer lo de los Puts para Junio juurrrr... miedo mama...

Me pongo al día
Un saludo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

pues no me pude resistir y otros 30 pipos a la saca 


ahora si que ya no me meto mas ::


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Ahora extremarán el dolor, hasta 45 depues miniguano


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues no me pude resistir y otros 30 pipos a la saca
> 
> 
> ahora si que ya no me meto mas ::



Con esto tienes que estar ya en verde... ¿o es que no nos cuentas más que cuando ganas? ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Mendrugo (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y abrir largos?
> por cierto que suele pasar los dias de vencimientos de futuros???? y a que hora es dicho vencimiento?????



Cerrar cortos no supone abrir largos.
Los vencimientos suelen ser con mucho movimiento , ajetreo, y volatilidad.
SAN puede ser un buen bocado si tenemos rebote. :Baile:


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Mendrugo dijo:


> Señores....es hora de ir cerrando todos los cortos.
> Por abajo empiezan a acumular los pesos pesados.:8:
> 
> Suerte a todos.



Hay gente que le gusta saltar desde el mismo trampolín.
Y compra puts del Dax
Esta es mi teoría:A y B son los trampolines.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El IBEX es a las 16:45.



con lo cual a las 16:46 puede passar algooooooooooo:


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Si el fin de la fiesta pepona y bienvenida a la era guanil


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Con esto tienes que estar ya en verde... ¿o es que no nos cuentas más que cuando ganas? ienso:ienso:ienso:



casi, casi, de hecho si el otro dia que ganaba lo mismo o mas que hoy no hubiera hecho el ganso ya estaria en verde.
Teniendo en cuenta que palmaba el 60 % de lo invertido perder ahora un 15 % o 20 % me sabe a gloria 

debe ser la pera cuando se gana ::


----------



## Dula (21 May 2010)

¡Cagooo en tooo!! Tengo mil eurillos para invertir en bolsa, entro para enterarme de cómo va el tema, y llevo tres meses leyéndoos y sigo sin PAJOLERA IDEA.
A tomar por culo los mil eurillos. Me los trinco en cañas.


----------



## Misterio (21 May 2010)

El Ibex sigue igual, lleva un par de días comportándose dentro de lo mal que esta todo bastante mejor que otros días.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

no ha pasado nada????? puedo abrir los ojos???????


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no ha pasado nada????? puedo abrir los ojos???????



Solo el de abajo


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Cagooo en tooo!! Tengo mil eurillos para invertir en bolsa, entro para enterarme de cómo va el tema, y llevo tres meses leyéndoos y sigo sin PAJOLERA IDEA.
> A tomar por culo los mil eurillos. Me los trinco en cañas.



Es lo mejor que puedes hacer. Si los inviertes, los vas a perder...
Mil euros no te dan ni para un mini-ibex...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Solo el de abajo



quer no hombre que no, que Langaro va largo siempre , muy bueno el comentario de todos modos


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es lo mejor que puedes hacer. Si los inviertes, los vas a perder...
> Mil euros no te dan ni para un mini-ibex...




en 4Rich no pero en interdin puedes pillas 2 minis intradia


----------



## Misterio (21 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> No te preocupes...USA baja, Alemania baja, Gran Bretaña baja......pero aquí, para que esto se siga retroalimentando.....bajada de sueldos y subida de impuestos.....Y ahora además a las cajas le van a alquilar los pisos la Sociedad Estatal ¿Se puede pedir más?



Es que es curioso como tu dices, todo esta bajando y sin embargo aquí parece que no pasa nada, como si alguién estuviera aguantando la bolsa. Será que hay sobreventa


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Solo el de abajo



como ha dicho zuloman voy siempre largo, por eso ese ojo desde febrero lo tengo muy muy muy abierto, e intento cerrarlo, pero no hay forma ::::


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> quer no hombre que no, que Langaro va largo siempre , muy bueno el comentario de todos modos



Lo sé y va a tener emociones fuertes.Creo.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Cagooo en tooo!! Tengo mil eurillos para invertir en bolsa, entro para enterarme de cómo va el tema, y llevo tres meses leyéndoos y sigo sin PAJOLERA IDEA.
> A tomar por culo los mil eurillos. Me los trinco en cañas.



Pero hombre de dios, para aprender están los libros y los gráficos, nosotros solo venimos aquí a mentar las palabras prohibidas como guano, yate, pepón y tonuel porque así nos divertimos, a excepción de los bombillos que vienen solo a meterse conmigo


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

De aqui nada en las tapas del yogourt te regalarán 1 año del aquiler de un piso en la castellaña


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

algunos tambien venimos a perder dinero......... eso es lo que pienso a veces jejejejeje.


----------



## Wataru_ (21 May 2010)

Un comentario, sorry por si está comentado, no me he leído los comentarios de la mañana y al llegar a casa con el lío del portátil... ufff xD

¿No está el Ibex más o menos igual y el DAX ha perdido 250 puntos? ¿Se están igualando los indices?.

U es eso... o nos tienen algo especial preparado en el Ibex para el Lunes... jaja


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> algunos tambien venimos a perder dinero......... eso es lo que pienso a veces jejejejeje.



Búscate un broker que tenga botón rojo, palmarás igual, pero cuando ganas te sientes un antipatriota, para todo lo demás Mastercard


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no ha pasado nada????? puedo abrir los ojos???????





debianita dijo:


> en 4Rich no pero en interdin puedes pillas 2 minis intradia



Yo me voy a cambiar.
Es preferible asumir que soy pobre, antes de que me sableen...


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero hombre de dios, para aprender están los libros y los gráficos, nosotros solo venimos aquí a mentar las palabras prohibidas como guano, yate, pepón y tonuel porque así nos divertimos, a excepción de los bombillos que vienen solo a meterse conmigo



Hablando de yates (ahora se puede), he visto que el pocero vende el suyo...
Lo digo por si os interesa a alguno.


----------



## Wbuffete (21 May 2010)

Bueno chicos,me voy a disfrutar de la tarde
Amor y helados
Buen finde


----------



## rafaxl (21 May 2010)

Despegamos...


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hablando de yates (ahora se puede), he visto que el pocero vende el suyo...
> Lo digo por si os interesa a alguno.



58 millones ... mejor invertirlos en cortos a largo plazo, asi te compras un portaaviones lleno de cazas .


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> 58 millones ... mejor invertirlos en cortos a largo plazo, asi te compras un portaaviones lleno de cazas .



Seguro que está decorado con gusto exquisito.
El hombre despide glamour por los cuatro costados...


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Búscate un broker que tenga botón rojo, palmarás igual, pero cuando ganas te sientes un antipatriota, para todo lo demás Mastercard



no es por entrar en cuestiones politicas, que es un coñazo, pero a mi la patria me la trae un poco floja, yo soy de IKEA


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> no es por entrar en cuestiones politicas, que es un coñazo, pero a mi la patria me la trae un poco floja, yo soy de IKEA




Mi patria, mi barrio, lo demás son tonterias.


EDIT: buscando el momento oportuno para cerrar los cortos ::


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mi patria, mi barrio, lo demás son tonterias.
> 
> 
> EDIT: buscando el momento oportuno para cerrar los cortos ::



¿Qué pasará el lunes?


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee le saco 15 euros a SAN.... no se si quedarme comprado todo el fin de semana, por cierto Zulo..... la que "nos" gusta comprada a 0.099


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué pasará el lunes?



No tengo ni idea, pero no me quedo abierto ni de coña :cook:


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2010)

Creo que pepon ha salido del armario, y viene para quedarse


----------



## Mendrugo (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee le saco 15 euros a SAN.... no se si quedarme comprado todo el fin de semana, por cierto Zulo..... la que "nos" gusta comprada a 0.099



Yo no cierro.:Baile:

Están acumulando desde hace 3 dias.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> ueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee le saco 15 euros a SAN.... no se si quedarme comprado todo el fin de semana, por cierto Zulo..... la que "nos" gusta comprada a 0.099



Buffff, yo también he entrado larga en SAN, y no sé que hacer...
Me da miedo quedarme comprada el finde.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

roto el 10112 en el down, maximo del dia


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buffff, yo también he entrado larga en SAN, y no sé que hacer...
> Me da miedo quedarme comprada el finde.



a cuanto???? yo la pillé a 8.41
edito: a 9.41 (por si nos leen)


----------



## tplink888 (21 May 2010)

Una pregunta tonta pero que noticia se ha dado a las 15:00 y pico , para que las bolsas remontaran ??? me fui todas callendo , y ahora todas han remontado

PSI 20 ( Portugal) 6.797,76 0,66% 44,49 puntos 17:01:15






IBEX 35 (España ) 9.339,50 +0,74% +69,00 puntos 17:11:53






DAX ( Alemania ) 5.801,18 -1,14% -66,70 puntos 17:02:40


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a cuanto???? yo la pillé a 8.41



8,48... llevo poquitas.


----------



## Mendrugo (21 May 2010)

Marcaros un stop. 8:

Yo estoy comprado en 8.30.


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

Pero pecata no habías dejado el bingo?


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta pero que noticia se ha dado a las 15:00 y pico , para que las bolsas remontaran ??? me fui todas callendo , y ahora todas han remontado



A las 16 vencían las opciones norteamericanas, debe haber sido manipulación para subirlo, aunque parece que Goldman también ha llegado a un acuerdo con la SEC.

Yo esperaré a que suba para vender caro.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> Una pregunta tonta pero que noticia se ha dado a las 15:00 y pico , para que las bolsas remontaran ??? me fui todas callendo , y ahora todas han remontado



¿cayendo o callando?


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

hay alguna correlación con el San en usa???? ya que está un 5% arriba


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2010)

¡Liberad a Pepon!


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

2 minutos para decidirmeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Pero pecata no habías dejado el bingo?



Sí, pero como aquí todos ganáis, alguien tiene que perder para que ganen los leoncios...


----------



## Mendrugo (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> 2 minutos para decidirmeeeeeeeeeeeee



Ponte un stop. Quédate abierto largo, si has comprado en la parte baja de hoy


----------



## pyn (21 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Sí, pero como aquí todos ganáis, alguien tiene que perder para que ganen los leoncios...



Cometiste el mismo error que yo hace tiempo y es "creérselo" nunca debiste dejar los "minis", creo que derrepente te pasaste al stoxxx y luego al forex...Quédate en algo como el ibex y poco a poco...


----------



## Mendrugo (21 May 2010)

Hoy USA tendrá rebote significativo.


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Cometiste el mismo error que yo hace tiempo y es "creérselo" nunca debiste dejar los "minis", creo que derrepente te pasaste al stoxxx y luego al forex...Quédate en algo como el ibex y poco a poco...



La verdad es que en el Forex no me fue demasiado mal (excepto una vez que me llevé un buen susto, en abril cuando hubo una gran bajada). El IBEX, está imposible.


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

:: me he quedado vendido y con la cuenta en rojo


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

alea jacta est, el lunes veré donde como, Cáritas o en una pizzeria (tampoco creo que me dé para mucho mas)


----------



## pecata minuta (21 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alea jacta est, el lunes veré donde como, Cáritas o en una pizzeria (tampoco creo que me dé para mucho mas)


----------



## Pepitoria (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :: me he quedado vendido y con la cuenta en rojo



por lo menos ZP no te la podrá embargar ::


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> por lo menos ZP no te la podrá embargar ::



El es mi única esperanza, a ver si suelta alguna meméz y abrimos con un buen gap a la baja ::


----------



## evidente (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :: me he quedado vendido y con la cuenta en rojo



Idem, vendido en SAN y con la cuenta miserablemente en rojo.
Es que no doy una


----------



## evidente (21 May 2010)

Me temo que el Lunes abrimos con gap al alza.


----------



## debianita (21 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Me temo que el Lunes abrimos con gap al alza.



ten fe en el bobierno de hispanistán, ellos nos sacarán de esta crisis


----------



## evidente (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> ten fe en el bobierno de hispanistán, ellos nos sacarán de esta crisis



esa es mi unica esperanza y que en el ECOFIN envien en mensaje de mayor control a la banca y a las operaciones cortas al descubierto::


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal, más bajo que los anteriores dias, y el saldo diario ha quedado positivo, ojo que hoy he estado trabajando ya con el siguiente vencimiento.

- Han empezado haciendo el indio hasta las 9:45 pero iban vendiendo.
- Entonces se han puesto a comprar hasta las 12:25 donde han llegado al pico más alto de compras del día.
- Vuelta a las ventas, aunque no agresivamente han ido mareando pero el saldo disminuía poco a poco.
- Al final de la sesión y en subasta han vendido.

Parece que esperan gap a la baja para el lunes, ya pasó el vencimiento y ahora toca quitarse lastre de encima, aunque hoy no han empezado a vender en serio, parece que lo dejan para más adelante.


----------



## evidente (21 May 2010)

Se necesitara de un "cisne negro" para que la bolsa abra en negativo.

Tomando a Mulder como referencia, aun asi pienso que la semana proxima se pinta negativa, es mi humilde opinion....mi esposa meta a querer ponerse larga y hoy todo le ha dado la razon :


----------



## Taxidermista (21 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> mi esposa meta a querer ponerse larga



Einn?? :


----------



## Condor (21 May 2010)

Pero hijos míos, si ha rebotado desde los 9011... si eso no es, por 11 míseros puntos, los ochomiles que para hoy queríamos no se cuanto más lo querrán afinar la próxima vez...

¿Habrá madrugonazo financiero con el cantar de los gallos del lunes? ya veremos dijo un ciego. Esto está como un cuero tieso, lo pisas por un lado y se levanta por el otro.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (21 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :: me he quedado vendido y con la cuenta en rojo





Pepitoria dijo:


> por lo menos ZP no te la podrá embargar ::





evidente dijo:


> Idem, vendido en SAN y con la cuenta miserablemente en rojo.
> Es que no doy una



Lo que haceis algunos para no pagar el impuesto de los ricos 

Tranquis si no vais muy apalancados y podeis aguantar la pocision la semana que viene ya os tiro yo el ibex con mis 7 minis cortos ::

Menos mal que la avaricia esta vez fui capaz de controlarla, por 2 veces me escape del desastre :fiufiu: ................. asi me retire a tiempo con plusvalias y cerradito para disfrutar del finde sin romperme la cabeza :no:

ah, peca siempre supe que volverias , es mas facil dejar de fumar, la cocaina, la heroina y el alcohool


----------



## kaxkamel (21 May 2010)

habrá que hacer unaporra de dónde acabará el ibex el 1 de enero de 2009


yo apuesto que 7800


----------



## evidente (21 May 2010)

Taxidermista dijo:


> Einn?? :



me explico, mis esposa espera y confia que la bolsa seguira subiendo y yo por el contrario esperaba que al final de la tarde la bolsa empesaria a caer con cierta fuerza.


----------



## Mulder (21 May 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> habrá que hacer unaporra de dónde acabará el ibex el 1 de enero de 2009
> 
> yo apuesto que 7800



Lo siento, pero estoy completamente seguro de que el 1 de enero de 2009 el Ibex 'estará' en 9115 ::

Y no admito discusión


----------



## evidente (21 May 2010)

Alguna novedad del ECOFIN?


----------



## R3v3nANT (21 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo siento, pero estoy completamente seguro de que el 1 de enero de 2009 el Ibex 'estará' en 9115 ::
> 
> Y no admito discusión



No sé, la apertura del día 2 la veo en 9.195 ienso:






:XX:


----------



## bertok (21 May 2010)

Seguimos en crash, guarden su turno para salir de forma ordenada.

Aunque la puerta parece que se abre un poco, está cogiendo fuerza para da un portazo.

Be careful


----------



## evidente (21 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Seguimos en crash, guarden su turno para salir de forma ordenada.
> 
> Aunque la puerta parece que se abre un poco, está cogiendo fuerza para da un portazo.
> 
> Be careful



te pongo una vela San Bertok :baba:


----------



## errozate (21 May 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> habrá que hacer unaporra de dónde acabará el ibex el 1 de enero de 2009
> 
> 
> yo apuesto que 7800




2009???????????? KAXKAMELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

Utzi belarra erretzeari, gizona. :8:


----------



## rafaxl (21 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Seguimos en crash, guarden su turno para salir de forma ordenada.
> 
> Aunque la puerta parece que se abre un poco, está cogiendo fuerza para da un portazo.
> 
> Be careful



A la vista de los acontecimientos, cuanto estimas que dure este fenomeno?? en mi ambiente veo que la gente piensa que un crash es un dia, un pepinazo y ya esta, visto esta que no.

Gracias.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

yo solo deseo que esa puerta aguante un dia mas abierta.... el lunes


----------



## bertok (21 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> A la vista de los acontecimientos, cuanto estimas que dure este fenomeno?? en mi ambiente veo que la gente piensa que un crash es un dia, un pepinazo y ya esta, visto esta que no.
> 
> Gracias.



Va para largo, recuerda que estacionalmente nos enfrentamos a los peores meses de los índices (sell in may).

Los índices tienen una pinta escalofriante. Cuando empiecen a corregir de verdad los usanos, en uropa nos vamos a cagar.

Es mejor esperar fuera hasta un precio atractivo porque los cortos con la volatilidad que hay son más peligrosos que animosa navegando en idealista.com.

Un tema importante que se aprende después de muchos años es que no es obligatorio estar SIEMPRE en bolsa. Mira a unos cuantos perros viejos del hilo ....


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 May 2010)

+5.48% San en Usa, y por lo que me han dicho.... (mi novia) si hoy tocaba el sp500 los 1070 y cerraba por encima, eso era bueno y parece que a última hora los ha tocado por 3 veces en el dia y se ha disparado..... igual es buena señal....


----------



## debianita (22 May 2010)

Alerta a navegantes: CajaSur intervenida oficialmente por el BdE. Hacemos una porra a ver cual es la siguiente? El lunes tendremos guano, vendrán los marditos hejpeculadores sajones y hundirán nuestro querido guarribex  

A ver si así salgo de mis cortos con honor ::


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (22 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Alerta a navegantes: CajaSur intervenida oficialmente por el BdE. Hacemos una porra a ver cual es la siguiente? El lunes tendremos guano, vendrán los marditos hejpeculadores sajones y hundirán nuestro querido guarribex
> 
> A ver si así salgo de mis cortos con honor ::



Esto de CAjasur se alinea con las graficas del gran MULDER, aunque estas pronostican el producto del CONDOR para jueves y viernes. 


¡Joder con mayo y con sus flores! ¡Joder con RBOTIC y Miguelin!


----------



## bertok (22 May 2010)

Porrita: ¿cuando veremos al chulibex por debajo de 8000?.

Bertok: Junio-10


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2010)

28 de mayo... tonuel :Baile:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## bertok (22 May 2010)

Porrita: ¿cuando veremos al chulibex por debajo de 8000?.

Tonuel: Mayo-10
Bertok: Junio-10


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Porrita: ¿cuando veremos al chulibex por debajo de 8000?.
> 
> Tonuel: Mayo-10
> Bertok: Junio-10



Hoyga, hay que poner dia y hora...

Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
Bertok: -- de Junio de 2010.



Saludos ienso:


----------



## bertok (22 May 2010)

Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 al as 9:30.


----------



## ERB (22 May 2010)

Como está semana no venga el BCE al rescate va a ser histórica.


----------



## @@strom (22 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
> Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 al as 9:30.



Junio 2010 coincidiendo con la eliminación de España en octavos.


----------



## debianita (22 May 2010)

Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 al as 9:30
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní


----------



## rosonero (22 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Va para largo, recuerda que estacionalmente nos enfrentamos a los peores meses de los índices (sell in may).
> 
> Los índices tienen una pinta escalofriante. Cuando empiecen a corregir de verdad los usanos, en uropa nos vamos a cagar.
> 
> ...



No soy perro viejo pero he aprovechado unas semanas que tenía de vacaciones para quitarme de en medio (y porque no decirlo, también por un par de reveses  ). Total que sigo el post y los acontecimiento bursátiles desde la guarida a la espera de tiempos mejores ( o muy peores )

Saludos


----------



## fibraillo (22 May 2010)

Guía para entender los vaivenes de los últimos tiempos en bolsa - Expansión.com


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2010)

Y yo me he quedado larga para el lunes... 

PECATOWNED


----------



## zuloman_borrado (22 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
> Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 al as 9:30
> Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní



zUloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana :no: mas que nada por justo en ese momento me pondre largo y ya sabeis que cuando yo hago una cosa el mercado me sigue 


Pero que pesimistas sois xd, ¿ no sabeis que la bolsa siempre sube ?


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y yo me he quedado larga para el lunes...
> 
> PECATOWNED



con esta volatilidad hay que hacer intradia... que luego vienen los americanos.... y ZAS... en toda la boca... ::



Saludos 8:


----------



## Starkiller (22 May 2010)

Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 al as 9:30
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní
zUloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO


----------



## El_Presi (22 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Alerta a navegantes: CajaSur intervenida oficialmente por el BdE. Hacemos una porra a ver cual es la siguiente? El lunes tendremos guano, vendrán los marditos hejpeculadores sajones y hundirán nuestro querido guarribex
> 
> A ver si así salgo de mis cortos con honor ::



mira en cuantos medios de UK sale la noticia de Cajasur

cajasur - Google News

En Hindustan Times y en Interactive Investors 

Si tiene que caer la bolsa será por otra cosa, no por la mierda de Cajasur


----------



## evidente (22 May 2010)

El_Presi dijo:


> mira en cuantos medios de UK sale la noticia de Cajasur
> 
> cajasur - Google News
> 
> ...



la primer referencia es la del Wall Street Journal...dales tiempo para que preparen de forma adecuada su artilleria.:XX:


----------



## aksarben (22 May 2010)

Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 al as 9:30
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní
zUloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO 
aksarben: 18 de Junio, a la media hora de la apertura greenga.


----------



## bertok (22 May 2010)

Coño, ordenarlas.

Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO 
Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
zUloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
aksarben: 18 de Junio, a la media hora de la apertura greenga. 
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 a las 9:30
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní


----------



## azkunaveteya (22 May 2010)

Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO
Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
zUloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
azku: 4 de Junio, viernes
aksarben: 18 de Junio, a la media hora de la apertura greenga.
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 a las 9:30
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní


----------



## Condor (22 May 2010)

Cuando perderemos los 8000?! pero que apurados están con que se pierdan los ochomiles cuando los 9400 aún están aquí, un poquito de respeto si us plau.

mujujajajajajajaja, mujuajajajajajajaja

Ya cantó el gallo con CajaSur?, mujuajajajajaja

700 millones de pérdidas... en dos años y eso rezando a diosssssssssss


----------



## Caos (22 May 2010)

Lo que hay que apostar es cuando perderemos los 6000!!!


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes! 



azkunaveteya dijo:


> Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO
> Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
> zUloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
> azku: 4 de Junio, viernes
> ...



Mulder: 28 de junio a las 10 am.


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> la primer referencia es la del Wall Street Journal...dales tiempo para que preparen de forma adecuada su artilleria...



:ouch:

Estoy imaginando los titulares del martes... :ouch:

*
"La intervención de CajaSur siembra el pánico en Wall Street..."

"Lunes Negro en las bolsas mundiales"*



Saludos :S


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Mulder: 28 de junio a las 10 am.



 
¿Nos ponemos largos hasta entonces...? 8:


----------



## Caos (22 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Estoy imaginando los titulares del martes... :ouch:
> 
> ...





Eso es una minucio con la nueva ley americana respectoa la banca de inversión si sale adelante en el congreso (a ver si tienen cojones de pararla, porque la gente ya está muy calentita por allí).


----------



## kaxkamel (22 May 2010)

Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO
Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
zUloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
azku: 4 de Junio, viernes
aksarben: 18 de Junio, a la media hora de la apertura greenga.
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 a las 9:30
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní
kaxkamel: 31 de diciembre, me basta con que baje de 9000 para ganar las apuestas que tengo en RETA


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2010)

Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO
Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
zUloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
azku: 4 de Junio, viernes
aksarben: 18 de Junio, a la media hora de la apertura greenga.
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 a las 9:30
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní
kaxkamel: 31 de diciembre, me basta con que baje de 9000 para ganar las apuestas que tengo en RETA
pecata minuta: 31 de mayo, 15:35


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO
> Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
> zUloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
> azku: 4 de Junio, viernes
> ...



Hoygan, que me quitan mi apuesta.


----------



## Mulder (22 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Estoy imaginando los titulares del martes... :ouch:
> 
> ...



Este año están quebrando un montón de bancos en USA que seguro tienen un tamaño más grande que esa cajita y no hubo ningún lunes ni martes negro.




tonuel dijo:


> ¿Nos ponemos largos hasta entonces...? 8:



Creo que esta semana el mercado no irá en línea recta hacia un objetivo concreto.


----------



## debianita (22 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoygan, que me quitan mi apuesta.



Mulder... ya no se respeta nada... Soy de los más optimistas  , cuál será el premio para el ganador? Unos cortos de CRI vendidos a 3.9? :XX: Ordeno la apuesta 8:

Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO
Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
Zuloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
pecata minuta: 31 de mayo, 15:35
azku: 4 de Junio, viernes
aksarben: 18 de Junio, a la media hora de la apertura greenga.
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 a las 9:30
Mulder: 28 de junio a las 10 am
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní
kaxkamel: 31 de diciembre, me basta con que baje de 9000 para ganar las apuestas que tengo en RETA


----------



## Amenot (22 May 2010)

El lunes en rojo.
-2% de caida.


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2010)

Amenot dijo:


> El lunes en rojo.
> -2% de caida.



No creo.
MODE wishful-thinking-pillada-total OFF


----------



## pecata minuta (22 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder... ya no se respeta nada... Soy de los más optimistas  , cuál será el premio para el ganador? Unos cortos de CRI vendidos a 3.9? :XX: Ordeno la apuesta 8:



El regalo previsto es este, me habéis pillado preparando la caja. Como sois todo chicos y yo seguro que no gano... y bueno, si gano yo, lo cambio por un iphone.


----------



## debianita (22 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El regalo previsto es este, me habéis pillado preparando la caja. Como sois todo chicos y yo seguro que no gano... y bueno, si gano yo, lo cambio por un iphone.




Prefiero los cortos de CRI, capturaria la pantalla del broker en el momento de comprarlos a 2 euros, para enseñarsela a Tonuel. Se moriria de envidia :fiufiu:


----------



## tonuel (22 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Prefiero los cortos de CRI, capturaria la pantalla del broker en el momento de comprarlos a 2 euros, para enseñarsela a Tonuel. Se moriria de envidia :fiufiu:



Saludos :baba:


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 May 2010)

Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO
Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
Zuloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
pecata minuta: 31 de mayo, 15:35
azku: 4 de Junio, viernes
aksarben: 18 de Junio, a la media hora de la apertura greenga.
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 a las 9:30
Sleepwalk: 25 de Junio de 2010 a las 17:35, hora de cierre de la bolsa 
Mulder: 28 de junio a las 10 am
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní
kaxkamel: 31 de diciembre, me basta con que baje de 9000 para ganar las apuestas que tengo en RETA 
Lángaro: no bajamos de los 8003, en 2010


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (22 May 2010)

LÁNGARO;2821824]Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO
Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
Zuloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
pecata minuta: 31 de mayo, 15:35
azku: 4 de Junio, viernes
aksarben: 18 de Junio, a la media hora de la apertura greenga.
Bertok: -- 25 de Junio de 2010 a las 9:30
Sleepwalk: 25 de Junio de 2010 a las 17:35, hora de cierre de la bolsa 
Mulder: 28 de junio a las 10 am
Debianita: 30 de Junio, cuando no coloquen la deuda hispanistaní
kaxkamel: 31 de diciembre, me basta con que baje de 9000 para ganar las apuestas que tengo en RETA 
Lángaro: no bajamos de los 8003, en 2010
Migozoenunpozo: 10 minutos antes de morir todos 5 veces


----------



## AGM (22 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> LÁNGARO;2821824]Starkiller: 27 de Mayo, justo después de la reunión de urgencia de Trichet con MAFO
> Tonuel: 28 de Mayo de 2010, cuando salga la luna
> Zuloman : 28 de Mayo justo antes de la apertura usana
> pecata minuta: 31 de mayo, 15:35
> ...



..............................................................


----------



## bertok (23 May 2010)

Te has ganado un thanks muuuuy grande.

Muy ilustrativo, The Number of the Beast enmarcado por los colores patrios.


----------



## Efren (23 May 2010)

Por si alguien no lo vio en directo...

<object width="640" height="524"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/Y1VJ8GVP08b774ed25bc91ca87677daa4b03c233"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/Y1VJ8GVP08b774ed25bc91ca87677daa4b03c233" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="524"></embed></object>


----------



## bertok (23 May 2010)

Las palabras de Don Antonio son impagables. Deberían ser de obligada escucha en todos los colegios de españa.

Cuanta sapiencia y experiencia emana de sus palabras.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (23 May 2010)

Vamos señores que se nos acaba Mayo, tengan sus cortos listos que en Junio ya no sabemos si seran tan rentables.

Luego viene el verano y hasta Octubre les van a salir telarañas a sus cortos !!! Hagan juego señores!!! !! No va mas!!!


----------



## debianita (23 May 2010)

Menudo crack Saez del Castillo, me quito el sombrero


----------



## especulador financiero (23 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Menudo crack Saez del Castillo, me quito el sombrero





el puto amo... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


por cierto... el lunes rebotón...


----------



## bertok (23 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Menudo crack Saez del Castillo, me quito el sombrero



Presidente de Gesmovasa.

Tienen unos libros fantásticos.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (23 May 2010)

Que pasa con los desaparecidos??? Tonu, Kuji, DP??


----------



## Wataru_ (23 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que pasa con los desaparecidos??? Tonu, Kuji, DP??



: Tonuel, anda por aquí... repartiendo golosinas... jaja .Kuji, anda en su blog pero a medio Gas y DP me imagino que se habrá tomado unas vacaciones... se las ha ganado jaja.

El que ahora no escribe es Luca, pero bueno, va por rachas... como todo en la vida, sin embargo, ha llegado una nueva remesa de Carne fresca... 

Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 May 2010)

mañana hay gap o no hay gap???????????'


----------



## evidente (23 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mañana hay gap o no hay gap???????????'



Fuerte gap al alza..a toda leches...Pecata sale de sus largos, tonuel activa modo Cortos ON y conforme pasen los dias el ritmo ira In Crecendo a los infiernos de los 7000


----------



## especulador financiero (23 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que pasa con los desaparecidos??? Tonu, Kuji, DP??





DP está en la selva de vacaciones..., Kujire anda paseando su minifalda por la playa... y a tonuel lo han vuelto a banear por culpa de un funcionario escocido... :fiufiu:


----------



## telefrancisco (23 May 2010)

De momento el EUR/USD ha abierto con gap a la baja...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

alguien sabe coo va el San en el PM, a ver si me puedo salir con un poco de dignidad......


----------



## pyn (24 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe coo va el San en el PM, a ver si me puedo salir con un poco de dignidad......



9,550€ +11% en premarket










































Es coña, buenos días.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

no me lo creo.........

pero por lo menos en un principio he tenido un subidón y a estas horas de la mañana se agradece.....


----------



## pyn (24 May 2010)

Lángaro confianza, no se tu punto de entrada pero seguro que puedes salirte con beneficios. Mentalidad positiva, pensar en dinero trae dinero.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 May 2010)

Buenos dias a todos.


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Buenos dias a todos.




Ese de buenos días ..... te lo diré de aqui 10 mins, como esto no baje, voy a tener que cerrar unos cortos con perdidas  ... en fin empezando bién la semana.


----------



## pyn (24 May 2010)

Pues ten el dedo a mano, que en PM venimos fuertes, parece que lo de Cajasur no importa.


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Pues ten el dedo a mano, que en PM venimos fuertes, parece que lo de Cajasur no importa.




Lo sé ...:vomito: estoy mirando los apuntes de Kujire de como salir de biopilladas ... espero salir con dignidad :cook:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ese de buenos días ..... te lo diré de aqui 10 mins, como esto no baje, voy a tener que cerrar unos cortos con perdidas  ... en fin empezando bién la semana.



Fuentes monclovitas de toda solvencia me han asegurado que ZParo esta afonico...... las posibilidades de guano son minimas 


Pollastre soportes y resistencias para hoy please


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ese de buenos días ..... te lo diré de aqui 10 mins, como esto no baje, voy a tener que cerrar unos cortos con perdidas  ... en fin empezando bién la semana.



No te apresures, casi que veo un cierre por debajo de la apertura.


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

Quiero un valium


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2010)

Langaro, ¡somos los amos!
Buenos días, y tal...

Edito: lo siento Debianita... yo no esperaba esto para hoy, la verdad...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

fuera de San en 8.75, compradas a 8.41

Pecata, yo me he acojonado y me he salido.......


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> fuera de San en 8.75, compradas a 8.41
> 
> Pecata, yo me he acojonado y me he salido.......



Yo he puesto un stop... y que sea lo que tenga que ser.


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

Que nervios!, si no cierra en gap en 30 mins suelto la mitad.


----------



## DeepChu (24 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Quiero un valium



No te preocupes, que en media hora se da la welta, ya veras


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

Que bien mi banquito ya está en rojo  con el peso de tochos que sustenta se tendria que ir al abismo a la voz de ya!!! 

:XX:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 May 2010)

Mulder, ¿romperá SAN los 8,80?

Mójate.


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

Venga venga, darle canya


----------



## candil (24 May 2010)

Veo que empieza "bien" la semana.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 May 2010)

Buenos días 
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto.
Aguanta Debianita,que los usanos comienzan a rojear.
Los 3 futs en rojo,right now
S2


----------



## Wbuffete (24 May 2010)

Ibex culorado
Poooodeeeeemoooos!!


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

Si esto está hecho, no he soltado ningun paquete, aun ganaré dinero , eso si voy a poner un stop, no va a ser que me desplumen de nuevo :cook:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 May 2010)

corto en SAN a 8,60


----------



## Wbuffete (24 May 2010)

Deb
Los usanos acabaron el viernes rebasando el tope del canal bajista semanal,ligeramente.Todo gracias a la mano de dios en 15min.
Lo normal es que ahora se vayan al suelo del canal.
Paciencia y SL


----------



## Mulder (24 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!



Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Mulder, ¿romperá SAN los 8,80?
> 
> Mójate.



Creo que girarán alrededor de ese sitio para irse abajo.


----------



## Wbuffete (24 May 2010)

Todo se acelera
Dax en rojo


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos dias!
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que girarán alrededor de ese sitio para irse abajo.



Ahora ya no vale, jejeje.

Gracias.


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

El euro se va por la barranquilla, suerte que he tenido templanza y he vencido al pánico, cualquier dia me da un ataque al corazón delante la pantalla :vomito:


----------



## Wbuffete (24 May 2010)

Os dejo .Tengo un juicio con mi empresa a las 11.15
Me deben 1500 lereles
Modo Esteban on]
Yo por mis lereles MAAA TOOO

Taluego


----------



## Mulder (24 May 2010)

Por cierto, en la porra de la pérdida de los 8000 en el Ibex leí mal y creí que se refería a cuando íbamos a volver a los 8000.

Tengo previsto que lleguemos a los 7000 del Ibex en septiembre más o menos, pero aun no se el dia exacto ni la hora exacta, tendré que calcularlo.

Me borro de la lista


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

Wbuffete, suerte!, ahora bien lo bueno 8:


----------



## Mulder (24 May 2010)

En el Stoxx la última bajada se ha hecho con volumen muy escaso, cuidado los cortos.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (24 May 2010)

Parece que vamos a probar los soportes. En concreto alrededor del 9.246. Estos 9.200s son traidores. Hasta ahora han resistido pero han sido tentados en al menos 3 ocasiones.

En caso de seguir tentándolos será como un cuchillo cortando mantequilla templada.


----------



## Chupacabra (24 May 2010)

¿Llegaremos a ver el S&P500 a 300 puntos como predijo Citigroup?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Parece que vamos a probar los soportes. En concreto alrededor del 9.246. Estos 9.200s son traidores. Hasta ahora han resistido pero han sido tentados en al menos 3 ocasiones.
> 
> En caso de seguir tentándolos será como un cuchillo cortando mantequilla templada.



desde ahi los rebotes han sido de 300 puntos como minimo, asi que mucho cuidado tanto cortos como largos ::


----------



## debianita (24 May 2010)

Cerrado mis cortos de POP con 4.5 cents de perdidas, hasta luego hamijos me voy a emborrachar


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 May 2010)

cerrado corto en san a 8,50, no me fio


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

peligroso, peligroso ::


----------



## DeepChu (24 May 2010)

Wenas, necesito una ayudita con los CFDs en renta4 xDDD

Como se hace para comprar en largo o en corto?

que no me aclaro mucho con el menu xDDD

Asias y no os riais demasiado xDDDD


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> peligroso, peligroso ::



po queeeeeee?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> po queeeeeee?



por que esta en una zona que ya tanteo varias veces y el tiro puede salir por donde queira, es como una pistola de duelo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Wenas, necesito una ayudita con los CFDs en renta4 xDDD
> 
> Como se hace para comprar en largo o en corto?
> 
> ...



si quieres jugar con futuros miniibex pulsa en meff , luego seleccionas futuros miniibex y pones venta si te quieres poner corto y compra si te quieres poner largo.


----------



## ERB (24 May 2010)

9.196,90
-2,24 %


----------



## ERB (24 May 2010)

12:16:49 h.
Intradía Serenity markets


Al final ya se ha hecho "oficial". Las bolsas bajan por la preocupación del sistema financiero tras la intervención de Cajasur.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 May 2010)

ERB dijo:


> 12:16:49 h.
> Intradía Serenity markets
> 
> 
> Al final ya se ha hecho "oficial". Las bolsas bajan por la preocupación del sistema financiero tras la intervención de Cajasur.




Claro, no van a decir que es por culpa de ZP y que se cabree y nos prohiba los cortos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

Con la iglesia hemos topado............


----------



## Condor (24 May 2010)

ochomilesssssss a la vista. Que necio es el mercado.

Todo esto si mantenemos la personalidad, que cuando abre WS cualquiera sabe como reacciona el Chulibex


----------



## DeepChu (24 May 2010)

Estamos a puntito de irnos para abajooorl


----------



## Starkiller (24 May 2010)

y no tendrá que corregir, o algo? Que lleva una caída en lo que va de mañana casi sin paradas....


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (24 May 2010)

Solamente hemos cerrado por debajo de 9.200 este año el 7 de mayo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

esto tiene pinta de montaña rusa, he cerrado media posicion de largos con perdidas de 200 pipos :: :: :: ::


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> esto tiene pinta de montaña rusa, he cerrado media posicion de largos con perdidas de 200 pipos :: :: :: ::




La pregunta es, zulomannnnnn.... por qué has cerrado sólo media posición :8:


----------



## Josh Cluni (24 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :ouch:
> 
> Estoy imaginando los titulares del martes... :ouch:
> 
> ...



Bueno, no es el NYT pero el FAZ lo tiene en portada de la sección "finanzas"



> Verstaatlichung der CajaSur zeigt die Probleme



La nacionalización de CajaSur muestra los problemas.

Y al lado un bello gráfico del índice pátrio ::

Spanien: Verstaatlichung der CajaSur zeigt die Probleme - Aktien - Finanzen - Investor - FAZ.NET


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 May 2010)

Buenas a todos

modo novato/gacela on --

por lo que puedo leer en este foro hay gente muy muy experta en este casino que llamamos bolsa, y la verdad es que muchas veces cuando habláis con tecnicismos no entiendo mucho y me pierdo de la misa la mitad. Me surgen muchas preguntas sobre el modo de vida de una persona que dedica única y exclusivamente a esto ( si se puede?? ).
1) Que formación requeriría, entiendo que la experiencia y las ganas ya se da por descontado, sobre todo la experiencia, pero algún experto o máster en mercados fiancieros y si es así alguna recomendación.
2) Horario de trabajo. Vale hay que estar atento las 24 horas del día, sobre a las noticias y a los rumores. pero no se el horario del IBEX o hace falta mucho tiempo antes y después para realizar esos análisis que efectuáis, velas, técnico, y ..... kuchimimoto o algo así.
3) Inversión mínima para lanzarse a dedicarse a esto de forma profesional, única y exclusiva. Entiendo que con menos de 100.000 en global no podemos hacer mucho ya que si lo que queremos operar intradía para conseguir unas gananacias interesantes ( en el caso de que las obtuvieras ) con menos entiendo que no se consiguen. Vamos entiendo ganancias interesanes para un pequeño operador desde casa 250 - 500 € de beneficio diario -- si he dicho alguna barbaridad corregidme por favor porque a lo mejor tengo esto muy idealizado --.

4) Se puede llegar a vivir de esto exclusivamente ?? si es así , aproximadamente cuanto te ha costado decidirte y llegar a meterte de lleno en ese mundo.

Bueno perdon por el off-topic pero me llama mucho la atención esta forma de vida y quisiera informarme, formarme y demás para algún día quizás dar el salto, en princpio me leo vuestras aportaciones y he aprendido bastantes cosas, una de ellas ha sido cambiar mi percepción de la realidad ecónomica. Hoy no trabajaba y he aprovechado para participar aquí con vosotros. Gracias y seguid con el hilo por favor que hay gente en las que aprende mucho de vosotros.

modo novato/gacela off-


----------



## Starkiller (24 May 2010)

Josh Cluni dijo:


> Bueno, no es el NYT pero el FAZ lo tiene en portada de la sección "finanzas"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos links más:

Stock Futures Signal Losses - ABC News

http://www.rte.ie/business/2010/0524/marketupdate.html

Pre-Market Selling Intensifies: Futures Down, Europe Down, Euro Sliding

TAKING STOCK: Corporate Euro Cracks Are Visible Too - WSJ.com


----------



## AGM (24 May 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> modo novato/gacela on --
> 
> ...



Les puedes llamar ludópatas pero no esperes que te cuenten su vida!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> y no tendrá que corregir, o algo? Que lleva una caída en lo que va de mañana casi sin paradas....




Pienso que si, a 30 y a 60 nos dice que va para abajo, pero a mas corto nos dice lo contrario, pienso que debe recuperar un poco antes del fin de los dias.

Pero vete tú a saber, yo ya llevo 5 operaciones hoy con el mismo valor, porque no me fio nada.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> en este *casino *que llamamos bolsa,



Ya has empezado mal. Sin acritud.




EL_LIMITE dijo:


> 1) Que formación requeriría



No pagues master ni curso alguno. Es tirar el dinero.




EL_LIMITE dijo:


> 2) Horario de trabajo



Qué indices quieres trabajar? Cual es tu número de operaciones diarias? Cuál tu beneficio diario objetivo?



EL_LIMITE dijo:


> y ..... kuchimimoto o algo así.



Impagable.
Te perdono lo del casino por ésta, me ha hecho reir.



EL_LIMITE dijo:


> 3) Inversión mínima para lanzarse a dedicarse a esto de forma profesional, única y exclusiva. Entiendo que con menos de 100.000 en global no podemos hacer mucho




Operar intradiario y fumar trujos no son actividades compatibles. Deja la hierba...

Ni sueñes con profesionalizarte antes de recibir hostias como amateur.

Ni sueñes con echar 100K€ en esto antes de tener un sistema propio, controlar tus emociones, respetar tus reglas y respetar al mercado. 

Ni sueñes con vivir de esto en tanto en cuanto cumples los puntos anteriores.

Ni sueñes con ser profesional si con 100K€ promedias 500€ diarios. Triste profesional serías entonces.




EL_LIMITE dijo:


> 4) Se puede llegar a vivir de esto exclusivamente ??



Se puede, pero las habilidades necesarias van mucho más allá de la mera solvencia técnica. 
Si así fuera, hay muchas mentes brillantes rulando por el mundo. Todas ellas se dedicarían a la bolsa, y serían millonarios.

La psique humana es tan... imprevisible. Por eso es muy difícil predecir, quién será capaz de vivir de la bolsa.



EL_LIMITE dijo:


> modo novato/gacela off-



Yo no lo creo...


----------



## Mulder (24 May 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> 1) Que formación requeriría, entiendo que la experiencia y las ganas ya se da por descontado, sobre todo la experiencia, pero algún experto o máster en mercados fiancieros y si es así alguna recomendación.



¿Formación? jajaja, en esto puede triunfar el que menos estudios tiene y fracasar el que más tiene.




> 2) Horario de trabajo. Vale hay que estar atento las 24 horas del día, sobre a las noticias y a los rumores. pero no se el horario del IBEX o hace falta mucho tiempo antes y después para realizar esos análisis que efectuáis, velas, técnico, y ..... kuchimimoto o algo así.



El que tu quieras, el Ibex abre a las 9 y cierra a las 17:30




> 3) Inversión mínima para lanzarse a dedicarse a esto de forma profesional, única y exclusiva. Entiendo que con menos de 100.000 en global no podemos hacer mucho ya que si lo que queremos operar intradía para conseguir unas gananacias interesantes ( en el caso de que las obtuvieras ) con menos entiendo que no se consiguen. Vamos entiendo ganancias interesanes para un pequeño operador desde casa 250 - 500 € de beneficio diario -- si he dicho alguna barbaridad corregidme por favor porque a lo mejor tengo esto muy idealizado --.



El Stoxx tiene estos días un rango diario de máximo a mínimo de unos 50-100 puntos, aunque intradiariamente puede recorrer muchos más. Antes de las bajadas era de unos 30 puntos, cada punto son 10 euros de pérdida/ganancia y te hacen falta unas garantías de 900 euros para abrir un contrato entre las 8 y las 21:30, a partir de ahí son 2258 euros de garantías, calcula y extrapola a partir de ahí. En el Ibex es más caro.




> 4) Se puede llegar a vivir de esto exclusivamente ?? si es así , aproximadamente cuanto te ha costado decidirte y llegar a meterte de lleno en ese mundo.



Es recomendable tener una via alternativa por donde te entre dinero, sino mejor no lo intentes, sobre todo si no tienes ni pajolera idea de esto. No diré más.

edito: te recomiendo no tomarte esto como un trabajo, no lo es, se trata de otra cosa totalmente distinta.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (24 May 2010)

Primeramente, no es mi intención ofender a nadie, pido disculpas si lo he hecho, sólo buscaba información. Gracias por las aportaciones recibidas.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Primeramente, no es mi intención ofender a nadie, pido disculpas si lo he hecho, sólo buscaba información. Gracias por las aportaciones recibidas.



Oh, vamos... no nos tomes a mal. Somos un poco bordes en este hilo, nada más. Tu pregunta no ofende a nadie... de hecho ya has tenido dos respuestas, y una de ellas por parte de un histórico del hilo, el Sr. Mulder.

Es sólo que aquí no encontrarás guantes de seda, sino directamente puños de hierro.

Aunque una vez que nos ganas, podemos ser bastante tiernos. ::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (24 May 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> Buenas a todos
> 
> modo novato/gacela on --
> 
> ...



Te lees unos cuantos libros básicos, miras las pantallas durante al menos unos cuantos cientos de horas, un CI de 120 para arriba y una personalidad extremadamente estable.

Con todo esto tienes un 50% de posibilidades de ganar dinero en esto.

Respecto al capital si vas en intradia y teniendo en cuenta los apalancamiento pues con 100000e si eres bueno te haces rico en un mes.

Empieza con 3000 euritos en CFD y suerte, si no los pierdes en 2 semanas quizás tengas algo que hacer en esto.

Saludos y olvidate de la bolsa.


----------



## Starkiller (24 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Oh, vamos... no nos tomes a mal. Somos un poco bordes en este hilo, nada más. Tu pregunta no ofende a nadie... de hecho ya has tenido dos respuestas, y una de ellas por parte de un histórico del hilo, el Sr. Mulder.
> 
> Es sólo que aquí no encontrarás guantes de seda, sino directamente puños de hierro.
> 
> Aunque una vez que nos ganas, podemos ser bastante tiernos. ::



En ello reside el encanto de este hilo. 

La parte buena es que puedes entrar a guantadas, llevarte guantadas, devolver guantadas, y todos tan amigos


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2010)

El 98% de los que entran en este tinglado no duran ni un año, palman toda la pasta y terminan con la banderita de japón cosida en su trasero.

Las gacelas se van renovando todos los años para disfrute de los leoncios, porque otras tantas terminan con sus huesos en el río donde una vez les prometieron verdes prados.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2010)

Larga en SAN.


----------



## enric68 (24 May 2010)

<table *****="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.es/lh/photo/7VqqtO2h3kLUmHR8Mf2qPA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_1pTGwg0Ofb8/S_ph7juY9lI/AAAAAAAAAvI/ngwp3rGCSA4/s800/SNB_JCB.jpg" /></a></td></tr><tr><td *****="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">De <a href="http://picasaweb.google.es/103901906856351415775/FotografiasCharlaColoquioBcn?feat=embedwebsite">fotografias charla coloquio Bcn</a></td></tr></table>

Si quereis realizar alguna pregunta a Don Santiago aqui os dejo el enlace.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...evista-santiago-nino-becerra.html#post2827323

Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> La pregunta es, zulomannnnnn.... por qué has cerrado sólo media posición :8:



por que la otra media la he cerrado un poco mas arriba al tiempo que me puse corto y recupere unos pipos, me siguen dando de lo lindo pero aminore una ridiculez


----------



## fmc (24 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Wenas, necesito una ayudita con los CFDs en renta4 xDDD
> 
> Como se hace para comprar en largo o en corto?
> 
> ...



Creo que no te han contestado a ésto...

Menú izquierdo de contratación, pinchas en CFD.

En la ventana emergente que te sale, pones compra o venta, el número de títulos, la acción, el mercado y el precio.

Si compras 100 acciones y después vendes 100 acciones, vas largo

Si vendes 100 acciones y después compras 100 acciones, vas corto.


----------



## especulador financiero (24 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El 98% de los que entran en este tinglado no duran ni un año, palman toda la pasta y terminan con la banderita de japón cosida en su trasero.
> 
> Las gacelas se van renovando todos los años para disfrute de los leoncios, porque otras tantas terminan con sus huesos en el río donde una vez les prometieron verdes prados.





Ni el mismísimo tonuel lo hubiera dicho mejor... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en SAN.



pero ya te saliste por la mañana y has vuelto a entrar????


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pero ya te saliste por la mañana y has vuelto a entrar????



:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
::::::


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

PECATA.... te apoyo, tambien largo......


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> PECATA.... te apoyo, tambien largo......



Somos unas gacelillas...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> PECATA.... te apoyo, tambien largo......



Yo, si quieres, os doy consuelo moral ... jaja

Ánimos... que ya mismo abre Wall street... y ufff miedo jaja

Un saludo


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

Estamos en positivoooooo.........


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2010)

Guanizado fresquito para el calor


----------



## DeepChu (24 May 2010)

Primera intervencion en CFDs... largo en TL5 abierto a 8,32 y cerrado a 8,37.

Podia haber sido mucho peor xDDDD

Curro time, mañana maas (y esperemos que mejor xD)


----------



## tonibar (24 May 2010)

Chicos, me recomendáis alguna web o programa para poder seguir el mercado en tiempo real ? la mayoría de webs tienen un lag de 15-20 minutos y es insoportable si eres broker amateur con ING como es mi caso.

gracias


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2010)

Fuera de SAN, voló por los aires mi SP.


----------



## pecata minuta (24 May 2010)

tonibar dijo:


> chicos, me recomendáis alguna web o programa para poder seguir el mercado en tiempo real ? La mayoría de webs tienen un lag de 15-20 minutos y es insoportable si eres broker amateur con ing como es mi caso.
> 
> Gracias



bolsamania.


----------



## rosonero (24 May 2010)

> Iniciado por Pepitoria Ver Mensaje
> 
> El 98% de los que entran en este tinglado no duran ni un año, palman toda la pasta y terminan con la banderita de japón cosida en su trasero.
> 
> Las gacelas se van renovando todos los años para disfrute de los leoncios, porque otras tantas terminan con sus huesos en el río donde una vez les prometieron verdes prados.



Ja ja Cada año llego antes al tope de pérdidas que me autoimpongo y el resto lo paso de mirón. Bueno, este año tengo la excusa de mi xurumbel de 6 meses que no me deja tiempo 



DeepChu dijo:


> Primera intervencion en CFDs... largo en TL5 abierto a 8,32 y cerrado a 8,37.
> 
> Podia haber sido mucho peor xDDDD
> 
> *Curro time*, mañana maas (y esperemos que mejor xD)



¿Tú no serás el del gran tag que antiguamente había en el hilo? "guano time especulatas"



tonibar dijo:


> Chicos, me recomendáis alguna web o programa para poder seguir el mercado en tiempo real ? la mayoría de webs tienen un lag de 15-20 minutos y es insoportable si eres broker amateur con ING como es mi caso.gracias



También, Bolsa, IBEX 35, y valores del mercado continuo - ecoBOLSA

Saludos a todos


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

Fuera de San en 8.55

Pecata avisa cuando vuelvas a entrar que voy contigo....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

vaya cagada hoy, cada vez que estoy a tiro de piedra de ponerme en verde me cae un zas en toda la boca  ::


Parece que me miran la cuenta ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya cagada hoy, cada vez que estoy a tiro de piedra de ponerme en verde me cae un zas en toda la boca  ::
> 
> 
> Parece que me miran la cuenta ::



y te has quedado comprado o vendido....


----------



## Mulder (24 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> vaya cagada hoy, cada vez que estoy a tiro de piedra de ponerme en verde me cae un zas en toda la boca  ::
> 
> 
> Parece que me miran la cuenta ::



Aunque no te creas suele pasar

PD: ahora pongo el volumen de los leoncios


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

pollastre que te dice la gap machine para mañana ??


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y te has quedado comprado o vendido....



vendido ::


----------



## Mulder (24 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo (ridículo, diría yo) y el saldo diario ha sido negativo.

- Se han pasado el dia mareando la perdiz, pero el saldo iba descenciendo poco a poco a lo largo de todo el dia.
- En subasta han comprado.

La única conclusión que se me ocurre es que con un volumen tan bajo se debería haber subido un poco más hoy pero lo han dejado estar, teniendo en cuenta que esperan gap al alza para mañana no me extrañaría que empezaran subiendo para terminar bajándolo.

Creo que mañana será un dia similar a este a no ser que metan algo más de volumen.


----------



## pollastre (24 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pollastre que te dice la gap machine para mañana ??



puf, mal momento para preguntar.... estoy fuera de casa, en un ordenata de oficina, así que no puedo inquirir al indicador susurrante.


----------



## rafaxl (24 May 2010)

Buenas tardes, es la primera vez que entro hoy y veo que ha habido movimiento. Los usanos en el limbo.

Saludoss!


----------



## The Cool Spot (24 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido bajo (ridículo, diría yo) y el saldo diario ha sido negativo.
> 
> - Se han pasado el dia mareando la perdiz, pero el saldo iba descenciendo poco a poco a lo largo de todo el dia.
> - En subasta han comprado.
> ...



El triangulo ese va a joder a mas de uno. Me da que en esta ruptura va a haber fuegos artificiales, de color... ¿de que color es el guano? :: Atentos al volumen. Si rompe por abajo, cosa de esperar, el objetivo de caida minima seria hasta los 8000-8100. Asi que cuidadin, no ponerse largo para medio, ni siquiera para corto plazo, añado, ni siquiera si rrompe por arriba, esperarse al pullback y su rebote. Y los cortos que intradien, no fiarse, ojito con los SL, no puede faltar ni uno, que lo mismo los leones preparan una jugarreta.


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (24 May 2010)

Alguien pierde y alguien gana. eso es todo...


----------



## qpvlde (24 May 2010)

*Regalo de comisiones de compra en ING Direct*

No es por ser alarmista, 

aunque cuando un banco regala algo yo siempre me pongo un poco...:vomito:

pero me acaba de llegar un mensaje de ING regalando las comisiones de compra el próximo jueves 27 de mayo:8:

me huele un poco raro, yo por si acaso si se dan las condiciones el miercoles me pongo corto:fiufiu:

saludos y suerte


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> No es por ser alarmista,
> 
> aunque cuando un banco regala algo yo siempre me pongo un poco...:vomito:
> 
> ...



lleva regalándolas desde hace mucho tiempo a los que tienen la nómina en el banco


----------



## qpvlde (24 May 2010)

Pues vaya cabrones, porque tras más de 5 años es la primera vez que me lo ofrecen a mi.

saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (24 May 2010)

menudo guanazo ha pegado a ultima hora

esto cada vez se está poniendo más peligroso


----------



## rafaxl (24 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> menudo guanazo ha pegado a ultima hora
> 
> esto cada vez se está poniendo más peligroso



Me lo has quitado del teclado, han estado al 0 practicamente un rato y luego ploff... y el euro tb buena ostia...::


----------



## bertok (24 May 2010)

La bolsa está para no estar.

Seguimos en el desplome. Sin prisa pero sin pausa.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

mañana gap a la baja? o como dice mulder al alza??????????? por mi.... mientras caiga a media mañana.... etf inverso


----------



## DeepChu (24 May 2010)

Pues si sigue la tonica del oxtion del DJ deberia abrir a la baja, pero a saber. Mientras haya olas, con pillarlas bien da igual para donde abra xDDDD


----------



## kokaine (24 May 2010)

En el Ibex llevamos ahora mismo 100 puntos de gap a la baja. Asi que esta claro que mañana empezamos en rojo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

hay forma de mirar como va el ibex ahora.... gratis??????????


----------



## tplink888 (24 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> En el Ibex llevamos ahora mismo 100 puntos de gap a la baja. Asi que esta claro que mañana empezamos en rojo.



Perdonad mi ignorancia , pero el Ibex 35 no tiene un horario de 9:00 a 17:00 , creo que os he leido , que al cierre de la sesion hay 1/2 de media hora de subasta , y creo que habeis dicho que esta la pre-apertura , pero a estas horas como sabeis lo de los 100 puntos ???? ienso:

Podriais explicarlo ???? :´(

Saludos y gracias


----------



## xavigomis (24 May 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia , pero el Ibex 35 no tiene un horario de 9:00 a 17:00 , creo que os he leido , que al cierre de la sesion hay 1/2 de media hora de subasta , y creo que habeis dicho que esta la pre-apertura , pero a estas horas como sabeis lo de los 100 puntos ???? ienso:
> 
> Podriais explicarlo ???? :´(
> 
> Saludos y gracias



CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets

ahí podéis ver que "descuentan" los futuros...


----------



## Wataru_ (24 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> hay forma de mirar como va el ibex ahora.... gratis??????????



Ains, hamijo, parece que no estás muy atento ¿en? .

Entras en: CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets y ya ahí lo puedes ver, o bien lo puedes añadir a la pagina de inicio en el Google...

Son cotizaciones cfds, pero punto arriba o abajo van bien.

Un saludo... y si estás largo, si... preocúpate jaja. El cierre fue feo.

Joooooooo se me han adelantado por segundos... `__´!! Un respeto a la antigüedad... jaja


----------



## DeepChu (24 May 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets
> 
> ahí podéis ver que "descuentan" los futuros...



Por el after hours

Yo lo conozco pq yahoo finance da after hours gratuito de las empresas yankis

por ejemplo, te paso un link de la cotizacion de city para q lo veas

C: Summary for Citigroup, Inc. Common Stock- Yahoo! Finance

En el momento en que te escribo esto, city pierde dos centimos desde el precio de cierre.


----------



## Wataru_ (24 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Por el after hours
> 
> Yo lo conozco pq yahoo finance da after hours gratuito de las empresas yankis
> 
> ...



Es mucho mejor Google Finance: Stock market quotes, news, currency conversions & more .Te permite tener tu portfolio ...


----------



## xavigomis (24 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Por el after hours
> 
> Yo lo conozco pq yahoo finance da after hours gratuito de las empresas yankis
> 
> ...



Los índices en premarket
Pre-Market: Stock Trading Before the Markets Open from CNNMoney.com


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia , pero el Ibex 35 no tiene un horario de 9:00 a 17:00 , creo que os he leido , que al cierre de la sesion hay 1/2 de media hora de subasta , y creo que habeis dicho que esta la pre-apertura , pero a estas horas como sabeis lo de los 100 puntos ???? ienso:
> 
> Podriais explicarlo ???? :´(
> 
> Saludos y gracias



La robasta dura 5 minutos no 30, de 5:30 a 5:35 , y saben como va ahora por que miran los futuros, aunque yo sin verlos y viendo el cierre de ws ya intuyo que como minimo 100 puntos de gap a la baja....... y yo diria que 150 tambien............. si por encima esta noche le zurran al euro pues mas.


----------



## xavigomis (24 May 2010)

Cual creéis que podría ser un rango de entrada bueno para una cartera a largo plazo de Telefónica's?? 

Yo estaba pensando en empezar a comprar paquetitos en los 14€, e ir añadidendo alguno más en el entorno de los 13 si hay oportunidad...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (24 May 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Cual creéis que podría ser un rango de entrada bueno para una cartera a largo plazo de Telefónica's??
> 
> Yo estaba pensando en empezar a comprar paquetitos en los 14€, e ir añadidendo alguno más en el entorno de los 13 si hay oportunidad...



Para una cartera a largo yo me esperaria a final de año, intentar entrar justo antes del rally de navidad.

Tal como esta el patio no veo por que hay que tener prisa por entrar, a lo mejor el ibex se va a 7700 ( bastante probable ) o a lo mejor vuelve a los 6000 o por el entorno.

Claro que mi opinion tampoco es que sea muy tecnica, si no que veo que cada dia amanecemos con una fiesta nueva, que si rebaja de calificacion a la deuda, que si peta casur, que si grecia, que si españa, que si.....


----------



## xavigomis (24 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Para una cartera a largo yo me esperaria a final de año, intentar entrar justo antes del rally de navidad.
> 
> Tal como esta el patio no veo por que hay que tener prisa por entrar, a lo mejor el ibex se va a 7700 ( bastante probable ) o a lo mejor vuelve a los 6000 o por el entorno.
> 
> Claro que mi opinion tampoco es que sea muy tecnica, si no que veo que cada dia amanecemos con una fiesta nueva, que si rebaja de calificacion a la deuda, que si peta casur, que si grecia, que si españa, que si.....



Es una buena opinión, la verdad es que desde hace unos meses a final de año me gustaría ir montándome la cartera y la idea es que a los precios actuales más los que se puede poner la acción, se le puede sacar un interesante 8-12% anual vía diviendendo y eso es muy goloso...


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 May 2010)

Wataru_ dijo:


> Ains, hamijo, parece que no estás muy atento ¿en? .
> 
> Entras en: CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets y ya ahí lo puedes ver, o bien lo puedes añadir a la pagina de inicio en el Google...
> 
> ...



al revés me quedé con un ETF inverso del IBEX, por eso espero un gap a la baja......


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Es una buena opinión, la verdad es que desde hace unos meses a final de año me gustaría ir montándome la cartera y la idea es que a los precios actuales más los que se puede poner la acción, se le puede sacar un interesante 8-12% anual vía diviendendo y eso es muy goloso...





La bolsa está globalmente bajista... parece mentira que leas este foro y estés pensando en hacer cartera... :abajo:

De pollitos como tu es de quienes los leoncios consiguen el dinero... 8:

Usted me recuerda a aquel japonés que se montó su cartera mientras el nikkei iba cayendo... allá por los 30.000 puntos... en aquel momento le pareció la inversión de su vida... se creía todo un triunfador... :rolleye:


Saludos 8:


----------



## Diegales (25 May 2010)

Los futuros usanos estan tonteando en torno a los 10000. Magnana puede ser un dia interesante.


----------



## xavigomis (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> La bolsa está globalmente bajista... parece mentira que leas este foro y estés pensando en hacer cartera... :abajo:
> 
> De pollitos como tu es de quienes los leoncios consiguen el dinero... 8:
> 
> ...



Desconozco el yield medio del Nikkey uando cotizaba a 30.000 y del que haces referencia... pero me reitero en lo dicho, un yield del 8-12% a largo plazo me parece más que aceptable, independientemente de la tendencia.

Saludos,


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (25 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Saludos :baba:



Esto no es serio, Tonuel? Dices que me ignoras, yo destrozado  y ... resulta que luego vienes a visitar mi página...

En fin te seguiré leyendo


----------



## Diegales (25 May 2010)

Japon se esta dejando un 2% y los futuros del DJ estan por debajo de 10000. 

A ver como amanece magnana el ibex.


----------



## Misterio (25 May 2010)

Más de 200 puntos que se deja el Ibex antes de empezar casi nada.


----------



## Arekusu (25 May 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Desconozco el yield medio del Nikkey uando cotizaba a 30.000 y del que haces referencia... pero me reitero en lo dicho, un yield del 8-12% a largo plazo me parece más que aceptable, independientemente de la tendencia.
> 
> Saludos,




Parece que hay que refrescar algunos conceptos, la renta variable es variable precisamente porque el dividendo puede subir, bajar o no existir directamente.

Comprar en máximos o en medio de un mercado bajista pensado en el largo plazo no es lo mejor.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

El Ibex perdiendo los 9000 en preapertura... JAJO JAJOTA, buen día se perfila hoy...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2010)

impresionante el gap de hoy


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

pecata hay que ponerse largo en San despues del gap....... jejejejeje


----------



## Desencantado (25 May 2010)

Me temo que hoy le van a faltar sellos al Sr. Tonuel para certificar...


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

Pues vaya mêgdde perder los 9K así, en preapertura. Nos perdemos esa belleza técnica de perforarlos en directo, ese _je ne se qua_ del tick-by-tick, ese tonuel certificando en riguroso directo....

Si es que ya nada es como solía ser.


----------



## Jucari (25 May 2010)

Joder...y WS en 9900...algo no quedo muy claro ayer por la noche despues del cierre de los usanos....


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2010)

el que vaya largo en el ibex hoy no le quedan uñas


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

8K9 al carajo ahora mismo.... caquita suprême !!

quién ha sido el valiente [muerto] que se quedó ayer comprado? que dé un paso al frente y se identifique ::


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> 8K9 al carajo ahora mismo.... caquita suprême !!
> 
> quién ha sido el valiente [muerto] que se quedó ayer comprado? que dé un paso al frente y se identifique ::



Yo me quedé ayer vendida en SAN... ::


----------



## Rocket (25 May 2010)

Tira y afloja... tira y afloja... y vosotros a la cesta :rolleye:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

yo tengo un etf inversoooooo, eso creo que es bueno..... pero me lo quito cuando abra el mercado, que seguro que luego va a cerrar el gap.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

A los buenos días!

Vaya gap a la baja que hemos tenido hoy, ¿alguna excusa oficial? me ha dicho un pajarito algo de unos coreanos norteños cabreados o algo así


----------



## ERB (25 May 2010)

*Japón: el Nikkei cierra con un descenso del 3,05% – 25/05/10 – 2172243 – elEconomista.es*

Efe

25/05/2010

El índice Nikkei de la Bolsa de Valores de Tokio cayó hoy al cierre 298,51 puntos, o el 3,05%, hasta situarse en los 9.459,89 puntos.

El índice Topix, que agrupa a todos los valores de la primera sección, perdió por su parte 20,19 puntos, el 2,29%, hasta los 859,82 enteros

Japón: el Nikkei cierra con un descenso del 3,05% - 25/05/10 - 2172243 - elEconomista.es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> 8K9 al carajo ahora mismo.... caquita suprême !!
> 
> quién ha sido el valiente [muerto] que se quedó ayer comprado? que dé un paso al frente y se identifique ::



yo corto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder ¿ tu que dices ? que vamos a cerrar el gap o que tenemos los 8800 a la vista


----------



## dillei (25 May 2010)

Como os lea la Merkel...

::


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder ¿ tu que dices ? que vamos a cerrar el gap o que tenemos los 8800 a la vista



La verdad es que lo dudo mucho, aunque no sigo al Ibex, pero hoy parece que tendremos un dia agitado porque parece haber más volumen que ayer.

Desde luego cualquiera se fia hoy de que llegue o no a tal sitio y más si se trata de subir, aunque en el Stoxx si le veo posibilidades.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Vaya gap a la baja que hemos tenido hoy, ¿alguna excusa oficial? me ha dicho un pajarito algo de unos coreanos norteños cabreados o algo así



El WSJ dice que los mercados asiáticos se han pegado un buen batacazo, al parecer por el miedo a una escalada del conflicto Corea del Norte VS Corea del Sur. Interesante también lo que dice sobre que los inversores en US y en Europa están vendiendo acciones y euros por las noticias del fin de semana del Banco de España interviniendo Cajasur: el Banco de Inversión de Credit Agricole sobre hispanistán: España es "un eslabón débil" en europa (recordad el dicho aquel que una cadena es tan fuerte como el más débil de sus eslabones) el principal problema no es el déficit público, que está de hecho por debajo de la media de la zona euro, sino el DESEMPLEO y LA SITUACIÓN DEL SISTEMA BANCARIO... así que supongo que los bancos de inversión estén dando a sus clientes la recomendación de vender cualquier cosa que huela a español.... :ouch:

South Korean Shares Slide - WSJ.com



> Asian stock markets traded sharply lower Tuesday, with South Korean shares selling off amid political tensions and exporters in Tokyo weighed by the yen's strength against the euro.
> 
> *Investors were jittery after U.S. and European investors on Monday sold the euro and stocks on news over the weekend that Spain's central bank had seized relatively small savings bank CajaSur.*
> 
> ...


----------



## paaq (25 May 2010)

Pues en un minuto nos contáis.


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Yo estube aqui 

Que bonito día


----------



## paaq (25 May 2010)

Halaaa

IBEX 35 -3,56%


----------



## spheratu (25 May 2010)

Serán capaces de llevar esto a minimos de 2009 antes de julio?


----------



## Jucari (25 May 2010)

Carpato dixit...
Se espera una apertura duramente bajista en Europa, ante el miedo despertado en el mundo por la intervención de cajas en España, la crisis europea y las noticias de que Corea del Norte se prepara para la guerra. Estos son los factores clave del día.

Y decian que España no pinta nada en el mundo....ignorantes.....)


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

fuera del ETF inverso comprado a 61.1, vendido 63.89.................


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

Jucari dijo:


> Carpato dixit...
> Se espera una apertura duramente bajista en Europa, ante el miedo despertado en el mundo por la intervención de cajas en España, la crisis europea y las noticias de que Corea del Norte se prepara para la guerra. Estos son los factores clave del día.
> 
> Y decian que España no pinta nada en el mundo....ignorantes.....)



Si señor, lo malo es parece que pintamos algo porque estamos en la champions league de los desastres y cualquier temblor se replica. Mientras tanto los politiquillos tontorrones empiezan a mover ficha vagamente cuando deberían estar poniendo el pais patas arriba y empezar a talar el sistema para rehacerlo de nuevo.

Aunque mirando un telediario esa es la impresión que se lleva uno, pero analizando fríamente no hay nada más lejso de la realidad.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

pecata.... te estas forrando


----------



## NosTrasladamus (25 May 2010)

Repito: que al ritmo que va este hilo solo se lee la última página:


Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Vaya gap a la baja que hemos tenido hoy, ¿alguna excusa oficial? me ha dicho un pajarito algo de unos coreanos norteños cabreados o algo así



El WSJ dice que los mercados asiáticos se han pegado un buen batacazo, al parecer por el miedo a una escalada del conflicto Corea del Norte VS Corea del Sur. Interesante también lo que dice sobre que los inversores en US y en Europa están vendiendo acciones y euros por las noticias del fin de semana del Banco de España interviniendo Cajasur: el Banco de Inversión de Credit Agricole sobre hispanistán: España es "un eslabón débil" en europa (recordad el dicho aquel que una cadena es tan fuerte como el más débil de sus eslabones) el principal problema no es el déficit público, que está de hecho por debajo de la media de la zona euro, sino el DESEMPLEO y LA SITUACIÓN DEL SISTEMA BANCARIO... así que supongo que los bancos de inversión estén dando a sus clientes la recomendación de vender cualquier cosa que huela a español.... :ouch:

South Korean Shares Slide - WSJ.com



> Asian stock markets traded sharply lower Tuesday, with South Korean shares selling off amid political tensions and exporters in Tokyo weighed by the yen's strength against the euro.
> 
> *Investors were jittery after U.S. and European investors on Monday sold the euro and stocks on news over the weekend that Spain's central bank had seized relatively small savings bank CajaSur.*
> 
> ...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

renta4 caida :8: menos mal que cerre posiciones recuperando todo lo perdido ayer 

la putada es que ya ganaba otros 700 leres largo ahora y se jodio la web, segun veo en el contado me pudo haber saltado el stop y joderme los beneficios que hubiera tenido de porde cerrar las posiciones


----------



## aksarben (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> renta4 caida :8: menos mal que cerre posiciones recuperando todo lo perdido ayer
> 
> la putada es que ya ganaba otros 700 leres largo ahora y se jodio la web, segun veo en el contado me pudo haber saltado el stop y joderme los beneficios que hubiera tenido de porde cerrar las posiciones



Llama por teléfono.


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Lo de renta4 no tiene nombre ....


----------



## Caronte el barquero (25 May 2010)

Empezáis fuertes hoy, no????? :8:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> renta4 caida :8: menos mal que cerre posiciones recuperando todo lo perdido ayer
> 
> la putada es que ya ganaba otros 700 leres largo ahora y se jodio la web, segun veo en el contado me pudo haber saltado el stop y joderme los beneficios que hubiera tenido de porde cerrar las posiciones




¿caída? ¿no será que no has pagado la cuota...?  


Largo en criteria a 3,302...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> Llama por teléfono.





debianita dijo:


> Lo de renta4 no tiene nombre ....





especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿caída? ¿no será que no has pagado la cuota...?
> 
> 
> Largo en criteria a 3,302...



Pues no solo no me habia saltado el stop sino que he podido cerrar 4 de los 7 minis en el precio objetivo  , lastima que no entraran los 7 , ala recomprados los 4 70 pipos mas abajo


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

Mujujajajajajajaja

Mujuajajajajajajaja

"Va a ser mierda a nivel Von Clausewitz. Va a ser bíblico"


----------



## Maxwell Smart (25 May 2010)

Echa el freno, Magdaleeeeeeeno


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

Los amigos del barrio pueden desaparecer 
los cantores de radio pueden desaparecer 
los que estan en los diarios pueden desaparecer 
la persona que amas puede desaparecer. 

Los que estan en el aire pueden desaparecer, 
los que estan en el aire. 
Los que estan en la calle pueden desaparecer, 
en la calle. 
Los amigos del barrio pueden desaparecer, 
pero los dinosaurios van a desaparecer. 

No estoy tranquilo, mi amor 
hoy es sabado a la noche 
y un amigo esta en cana. 
Oh! mi amor, 
Desaparece el mundo... 

Si los pesado, mi amor, 
llevan todo ese monton 
de equipaje en la mano 
Oh! mi amor 
yo quiero estar liviano. 

Cuando el mundo tira para abajo 
es mejor no estar atado a nada, 
imaginen a los dinosaurios en la cama. 
Cuando el mundo tira para abajo 
es mejor no estar atado a nada, 
imaginen a los dinosaurios en la cama.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> renta4 caida :8: menos mal que cerre posiciones recuperando todo lo perdido ayer
> 
> la putada es que ya ganaba otros 700 leres largo ahora y se jodio la web, segun veo en el contado me pudo haber saltado el stop y joderme los beneficios que hubiera tenido de porde cerrar las posiciones



4Rich es de pobres


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 May 2010)

Pues no tengo claro que SAN vaya a romper el soporte, creo que me voy a meter un largo.

Retiro lo dicho, jeje.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

hasta junio el San no perderá el soporte...



Oh wait... que quedan cinco días....


----------



## Stuyvesant (25 May 2010)

Ha sido ver el post de Cóndor cantando e irme a ver los índices a toda leche del susto. Buenos días. Otro hostiazo.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

La de hostias que se están repartiendo... xD :ouch:

Voy a agacharme no sea cosa que me caiga alguna... :S


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> La de hostias que se están repartiendo... xD :ouch:
> 
> Voy a agacharme no sea cosa que me caiga alguna... :S
> 
> ...




Otra vez baneado hamijo?

Qué caracter tiene usted!!!


Pasaba a saludar.... menudo ambiente!!! ando absorto con trabajo + maulas ya os contaré...


----------



## The Cool Spot (25 May 2010)

xavigomis dijo:


> Desconozco el yield medio del Nikkey uando cotizaba a 30.000 y del que haces referencia... pero me reitero en lo dicho, un yield del 8-12% a largo plazo me parece más que aceptable, independientemente de la tendencia.
> 
> Saludos,



Haz caso de lo que te dicen los que saben de esto. Ahora es un 8-12%, pero la cotizacion y sobretodo la tendencia dicen mucho de que esperan que haga ese yield, los que saben bastante mas que tu, yo y todos los que posteamos en este hilo todos juntos. Ahora mismo, esas manos fuertes han llegado a la conclusion de que esa rentabilidad va a bajar fuertemente.

Recuerda, la bolsa va siempre por delante de los acontecimientos, al menos seis meses. A veces, muy contadas, una empresa sufre un castigo desmerecido, tanto por resultados presentes como por perspectivas futuras, pero si la cotizacion esta baja es porque, objetivamente, supone un riesgo mucho mayor del que, subjetivamente, quiere correr un inversor del tipo que me imagino que eres tu, es decir, que quiere poco riesgo, incluso a costa de la rentabilidad.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

a ver ese rebotón cojones... que hoy no habla zetaperro... jajaja... :XX:


Ya estoy oliendo las plusvis...


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> a ver ese rebotón cojones... que hoy no habla zetaperro... jajaja... :XX:
> 
> 
> Ya estoy oliendo las plusvis...



Cuidado que a MAFO le ha teledirigido el FMI para dar ultimatum a la CAM...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> 4Rich es de pobres



Pobre si, pero menos que ayer 

por cierto Mulder , en lo de los gaps ya te estoy utilizando como sentimiento contrario , pidele prestada a pollastre su gap machine e incorporala a tu sistema


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Cuidado que a MAFO le ha teledirigido el FMI para dar ultimatum a la CAM...



hay que tener fe hamijo... hay que tener fe... inocho:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> hay que tener fe hamijo... hay que tener fe... inocho:



La fe mueve montañas.........................


............................. y deja las cuentas en rojo pasion 

te lo digo por experiencia propia :no:


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pobre si, pero menos que ayer
> 
> por cierto Mulder , en lo de los gaps ya te estoy utilizando como sentimiento contrario , pidele prestada a pollastre su gap machine e incorporala a tu sistema



Si te refieres a lo del volumen de los leoncios yo solo digo lo que hacen ellos, si sirven de sentimiento contrario es que deben estar palmando a lo grande.


----------



## The Cool Spot (25 May 2010)

¿Llegaremos hoy al -10%, como antaño? ¿Cumpliremos el objetivo del triangulo esta semana mismo? ¿O mas bien, luego saldra alguna buena noticia y subiremos para arriba otra vez como un cohete para que no se de por rota la figura?

Reflexiones que lanza uno al aire...


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

Yo creo que se estabiliza en ochomiles altos, si las noticias nos respetan.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

De Cárpatos:



> Intradía [Imprimir] Serenity markets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La culpa es de los ejpeculadoreh, de los malditos ejpeculadoreh!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Si te refieres a lo del volumen de los leoncios yo solo digo lo que hacen ellos, si sirven de sentimiento contrario es que deben estar palmando a lo grande.



No, me refiero a los gaps en general, asi como sueles acertar bastante lo que van a hacer los indices, en Febrero milagroso hoyga :Aplauso: :Aplauso: en el tema de los gaps tu porcentaje de aciertos es mas bien moderado .

La pollastre machine tiene un porcentaje superior, aunque el muy pillin se moja bastante poco 

No te ofendas eh Mulder, solo son datos, no es ninguna critica, yo no acierto ni tendencias, ni gaps, ni giros ni nada de nada...... ya me gustaria a mi tener tus aciertos


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No, me refiero a los gaps en general, asi como sueles acertar bastante lo que van a hacer los indices, en Febrero milagroso hoyga :Aplauso: :Aplauso: en el tema de los gaps tu porcentaje de aciertos es mas bien moderado .
> 
> La pollastre machine tiene un porcentaje superior, aunque el muy pillin se moja bastante poco
> 
> No te ofendas eh Mulder, solo son datos, no es ninguna critica, yo no acierto ni tendencias, ni gaps, ni giros ni nada de nada...... ya me gustaria a mi tener tus aciertos



Pero hoy he acertado con el gap, han hecho lo que tenía previsto en mi informe, ayer también acerté el gap.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> De Cárpatos:
> 
> 
> 
> La culpa es de los ejpeculadoreh, de los malditos ejpeculadoreh!



estos cabrones desalmados me están dejando el hojaldre rojo rojo... )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pero *hoy he acertado con el gap*, han hecho lo que tenía previsto en mi informe, ayer también acerté el gap.



Acertaste en el informe y fallaste en el foro  , de todas formas insisto que es un *comentario general* *sin animo de critica*


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

esperemos que los americanos se vayan a cerrar el gap... :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Mulder, ¿sigue en pie todo lo que has previsto para hoy?
Langaro, ¿sigues o has cerrado posi?


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Acertaste en el informe y fallaste en el foro  , de todas formas insisto que es un *comentario general* *sin animo de critica*



Aunque no sea crítica, insisto en puntualizar que el volumen de los leoncios es la lectura que hago yo de su volumen, no lo que yo espero que ocurra, ellos se equivocan también.

No quiero que se saque la (errónea) conclusión de que lo del volumen de los leoncios es lo que yo pienso que va a ocurrir.


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> estos cabrones desalmados me están dejando el hojaldre rojo rojo... )



Aún va largo en CRI? Si lo viera el forero Tonuel , le iba a certificar 

:XX:

PD: No puedo tradear  estoy de trabajo hasta las orejas, no lo bajen mucho 8:


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿sigue en pie todo lo que has previsto para hoy?
> Langaro, ¿sigues o has cerrado posi?



En realidad ha cambiado el tema, te mando un MP.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

a ver si apoyan de una vez porque si no me voy a cabrear...


y éso no es nada bueno... :no:


Saludos 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

SAN en mínimos.
Venga, bonito... un poquito más abajo...
-5,60%


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Aún va largo en CRI? Si lo viera el forero Tonuel , le iba a certificar
> 
> :XX:
> 
> PD: No puedo tradear  estoy de trabajo hasta las orejas, no lo bajen mucho 8:




He comprado especulativamente a 3,302...


una lástima porque le podría sacar 4 centimacos más... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

yo le estoy esperando con orden de largos en 9815  

y orden de cerrar largos en 9965


----------



## @@strom (25 May 2010)

Deuda de España	[Imprimir]	


Se adjudican letras a 3 meses por 1.062 millones cuando se habían pedido 3.333 millones al 0,7 % cuando el anterior había sido de 0,549% 

En letras a 6 meses adjudicados 2.005 millones, sobre 3.820 millones solicitados, al tipo marginal del 1,32 % casi el doble del anterior que fue 0,76%

Como vemos fuertes subidas en los tipos de interés en las subastas españolas a 3 y 6 meses, no es una buena noticia

Ya hemos visto cómo ha quedado la subasta de letras a 3 y 6 meses, con subida notable de rentabilidades. 

El mayor problema es que en un ambiente de estacamiento del crecimiento junto con una posibilidad casi nula de aumento de los tipos, la cruva de tipos en España puede subir mucho más de lo que lo está ahora simplemente viendo el resultado de lo de hoy. Algo así vivimos con la subasta de letras a 6 y 12 meses de Grecia, ¿se acuerdan? 

Como vemos, por mucho que hace el gibierno español, el miedo aumenta y la inseguridad también sobre la deuda del país y por lo tanto también aumentará la presión sobre los bancos. 

Todo esto es apoyo para el Bund y presión para el Ibex 35 que puede seguir creciendo en el corto plazo.

By cárpatos8:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

¿habéis visto la posi en el San de 2 minolles a 8€? :8:



Ésto se hunde chavales... :ouch:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

como se pierdan los soportes vendo hasta a mi abuela... :


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿habéis visto la posi en el San de 2 minolles a 8€? :8:
> 
> 
> 
> Ésto se hunde chavales... :ouch:



Yo tenía la orden de compra a 8 pero la he quitado... que cosas, ha tocado los 8 y ha salido disparado hacia arriba.
Pero volverá...


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tenía la orden de compra a 8 pero la he quitado... que cosas, ha tocado los 8 y ha salido disparado hacia arriba.
> Pero volverá...



:no:

mala jugada... tenias que haber puesto la posi unas décimas de céntimo por arriba... :fiufiu:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> :no:
> 
> mala jugada... tenias que haber puesto la posi unas décimas de céntimo por arriba... :fiufiu:



Espero al botas en 7,5...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder mandame mp, no te enfades por lo de los gaps xd ehhh


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

pues sigue esperando... porque seguramente rebote antes hasta los 9... )


----------



## Pepe Broz (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yo le estoy esperando con orden de largos en *9815 *
> 
> y orden de cerrar largos en *9965*




¿Entonces esperás unos meses no?
¿No apuestas por los 10.000 no?


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder mandame mp, no te enfades por lo de los gaps xd ehhh



Tranqui hombre, que no me he enfadado


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Pepe Broz dijo:


> ¿Entonces esperás unos meses no?
> ¿No apuestas por los 10.000 no?



upss :fiufiu: , reste, reste 1000 a lo dicho  , es que a este ritmo de caida 1000 pipos no son na


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tranqui hombre, que no me he enfadado



menos mal, sino a ver como hago yo para tener sentimiento contrario en gaps :XX:

sin acritud eh


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

¡¡¡¡¡¡ Vended insensatos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:XX: al final he pillado cortos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Vended insensatos !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :XX: al final he pillado cortos



Kujire lo diría con más glamour.

*SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL*​


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

es la hora chavales... hasta la ultima gacela se acaba de poner corta... :fiufiu:


----------



## @@strom (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> es la hora chavales... hasta la ultima gacela se acaba de poner corta... :fiufiu:



Pues hoy las gacelas están ganando una pasta.


----------



## SHARKHAN (25 May 2010)

-4.26% hoy y subiendo. 

¿Llegaremos a los 7000 puntos tal y como predijo Acratas?


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Estamos en mínimos del día.
SAN coquetea con los 8,00 pero no los pierde...


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Adiós a los 8 euros del BOTAS !!!!!!!!!!!

Menudo festival 8:

Malditos especuladores!!

:XX: :XX: :XX: :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> estamos en mínimos del día.
> San coquetea con los 8,00 pero no los pierde...



7,99 yes we can!!!


----------



## ERB (25 May 2010)

8.863,50
-4,57%


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿sigue en pie todo lo que has previsto para hoy?
> Langaro, ¿sigues o has cerrado posi?



Cerré a primera hora y tengo San largo, pero perdiendo solo las comisiones, aun puedo aguantar un poco mas


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

que cabrones... que juguetones están con el SAN...


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Al botas le estan dando por todos los lados, y además fuerte menudos paquetones


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Especulador Financiero, sabe usted cuando le retiran el castigo al certificador oficial de este hilo?

Hoy va a tener faena 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

el mercado no cierra hasta las 17:30.... :fiufiu:


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Especulador Financiero, sabe usted cuando le retiran el castigo al certificador oficial de este hilo?
> 
> Hoy va a tener faena 8:



Han baneado a Tonuel?:


----------



## @@strom (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> el mercado no cierra hasta las 17:30.... :fiufiu:



Menos mal que cierra que sino.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Especulador Financiero, sabe usted cuando le retiran el castigo al certificador oficial de este hilo?
> 
> Hoy va a tener faena 8:




hasta la semana que viene como poco no habrá certificados... :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Han baneado a Tonuel?:



Si, es un poco tocapelotas, ya sabe ustec...
Pero bueno, unos se van, otros vienen...
"especuladores financieros" no nos faltan en el hilo.


----------



## tarrito (25 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Han baneado a Tonuel?:



El Sr. Tonuel tiene un carnet oficial de H*** p*** y tiene que hacer honor a éste ... ¿O piensa que se lo "regalan" a cualquiera?

Luego pasa lo que pasa ...


----------



## SNB4President (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, es un poco tocapelotas, ya sabe ustec...
> Pero bueno, unos se van, otros vienen...
> "especuladores financieros" no nos faltan en el hilo.



Pero si es un angelito guanil. o


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (25 May 2010)

El botas perdiendo los 8
IBR perdiendo los 2,4 e IB los 5

Esto tiene pinta de guano mayor..


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

el ibex está por encima del soporte y no lo va a perder hasta junio... 8:


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Por dios!!!! unos violines!!!


----------



## Amon_Ra (25 May 2010)

8.858,90 -4,62% -429,00 Ibex 35

Si el Ibex pierde los 8.840 se eleva el riesgo de caída a plomo hasta los 8.000 .-Y. TruzmanDesde un punto de vista técnico, Yosi Truzman señala que la zona de soporte clave está situada entre 8.840 (61,8% de retroceso de la subida iniciada en marzo de 2009) y 9.150. "Un cierre por debajo de este último nivel sería grave. Pero un cierre por debajo del 8.840 sería desastroso. La ruptura de este nivel eleva considerablemente el riesgo de caída a plomo hasta los 8.000 puntos. En este nivel nos encontramos con los mínimos del proceso bajista que se inició en 2007 (si consideramos todo el primer trimestre de 2009 como una gran “trampa bajista”). Además, nos encontramos con un hueco alcista que el índice dejó abierto entre el 1 y el 2 de abril de 2.009".

Llegara o no?


----------



## @@strom (25 May 2010)

Los 8800 camino de perderse.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (25 May 2010)

En serio han baneado a Tonuel? Y hoy quien certifica?


----------



## candil (25 May 2010)

El Banco Popular perdiendo el 8%.


----------



## Amon_Ra (25 May 2010)

*8.835,20 -4,87% -452,70 *

Preparados para saltar SALTEN 1 2 3

alto primer rebote.
*8.841,70 -4,80% -446,20*

segundo intento.
*8.831,30 -4,92% -456,60 * este mas bajo.

segundo rebote
*8.861,20 -4,59% -426,70 *


----------



## Tocqueville (25 May 2010)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> 8.858,90 -4,62% -429,00 Ibex 35
> 
> Si el Ibex pierde los 8.840 se eleva el riesgo de caída a plomo hasta los 8.000 .-Y. TruzmanDesde un punto de vista técnico, Yosi Truzman señala que la zona de soporte clave está situada entre 8.840 (61,8% de retroceso de la subida iniciada en marzo de 2009) y 9.150. "Un cierre por debajo de este último nivel sería grave. Pero un cierre por debajo del 8.840 sería desastroso. La ruptura de este nivel eleva considerablemente el riesgo de caída a plomo hasta los 8.000 puntos. En este nivel nos encontramos con los mínimos del proceso bajista que se inició en 2007 (si consideramos todo el primer trimestre de 2009 como una gran “trampa bajista”). Además, nos encontramos con un hueco alcista que el índice dejó abierto entre el 1 y el 2 de abril de 2.009".
> 
> Llegara o no?



Edito:

ya hemos bajado..

8.835,20 -4,87

Tonto el último.::


----------



## Starkiller (25 May 2010)

Roto y sin inmutarse, oiga.

no ha parado en el 8.840 ni a saludar a la familia.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

¿roto?


Cómprese otras gafas...


----------



## carvil (25 May 2010)

Buenos mediodias 


Soporte en el E-Mini 1035-36 resistencia zona 1070


Salu2


----------



## candil (25 May 2010)

Espero que no intervengan más cajas; sino, nos vamos al carajo.


----------



## Starkiller (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿roto?
> 
> 
> Cómprese otras gafas...



Lo parecía, lo parecía. Pero no. Donde estoy viéndolo yo lo llegue a ver en el 30.

Pero ha rebotado. Ya volverá a testearlo.


----------



## qpvlde (25 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> Espero que no intervengan más cajas; sino, nos vamos al carajo.



y solo acabamos de empezar...

ya veremos cuando caiga alguna entidad "grande", que caerá::


----------



## Amon_Ra (25 May 2010)

8.908,20 -4,09% -379,70


----------



## Gotterdamerung (25 May 2010)

*el jefe de los pirómanos no puede ser nunca el capitán de los bomberos*

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/k6hKTPBW1VQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/k6hKTPBW1VQ&hl=es_ES&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 May 2010)

Vaya cachondeo, 5 trades y gano 7 leuros.


----------



## El Mano (25 May 2010)

Amon_Ra dijo:


> Yosi Truzman señala que la zona de soporte clave está situada entre 8.840 (61,8% de retroceso de la subida iniciada en marzo de 2009) y 9.150



No me diga que los analistas bursátiles utilizan el número de oro para hacer sus predicciones. ) De lo que se entera uno...


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2010)

Cortos a la parrilla


----------



## eruique (25 May 2010)

cuando comprar para largo?


----------



## Amon_Ra (25 May 2010)

Cotizalia.com > BOLSA

1 de 34 en SECTORES siguiente
Los futuros de Wall Street anuncian fuertes pérdidas: peligran los 10.000 del Dow Jones


Wall Street abrirá previsiblemente con fuertes caídas tal y como anticipan los futuros de los principales indicadores. Las pérdidas podrían situarse en líneas con las que se registran en Europa y con las vividas esta mañana en Asia, por encima del 3%.

Un cóctel explosivo está provocando nuevas escenas de pánico vendedor a ambos lados del Atlántico. Las tensiones geopolíticas entre Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur, las dudas sobre la salud financiera de las entidades europeas y, especialmente las españolas tras la intervención el fin de semana de CajaSur, así como los temores a un freno a la incipiente recuperación económica por los agresivos planes de ajuste fiscal adoptados en Europa.

Estados Unidos no es ajeno a todos ellos y hoy el Dow Jones podría despedirse de los 10.000 puntos por primera vez desde el 8 de febrero.


De confirmarse dejaran para merender la segunda ronda?


----------



## blackholesun_borrado (25 May 2010)

y los niños!!!!!!


quién salvará a los niños?????????:´´´´(


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> es la hora chavales... *hasta la ultima gacela se acaba de poner corta*... :fiufiu:





eruique dijo:


> cuando comprar para largo?



por eso yo me puse largo despues del gap a mi favor 

tuviste muy buena ocasion en los minimos, yo me hice 3 mete sacas jugosos 

ahora esta en tierra de nadie, no se si hemos visto ni maximos ni minimos !!! no tocar !!!


----------



## Desencantado (25 May 2010)

Lo de Corea del Norte y Corea del Sur se entiende bien desde Castilla, y se llama *aprovechandoqueelPisuergapasaporValladolidismo.*

Es eso como podrían ser las revueltas en Thailandia o el fin de las revueltas en Thailandia.

Quieren sangre y punto. La nuestra. Y encima a la momia que nos representa hace tiempo que dejó de fluirle. Seguro que es a eso a lo que se refieren cuando hablan de "*las reglas del mercado*".


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

creo que los minimos de hoy ya estan vistos, preparen sus largos señores


----------



## Claca (25 May 2010)

Buenos días,

Compruebo que sus señorías siguen al pie del cañon, en este festival de volatilidad que es el IBEX. Les reconozco sus bolsas testiculares, que cotizan al alza.

Yo me lo tomo con mucha calma y si no veo algo muy claro, ni me planteo entrar. Paso para saludar y dejar una reflexión gacelil muy simple:

En amarillo tenemos un incremento de volumen que coincide con el precio perdiendo ciertos niveles. Ahí la trampa se cierra; es un punto que con mucha probabilidad no se superará cuando se produzca el oportuno rebote.

La flechita verde señala un posible nivel de frenada. Al menos nos permite situar un stop muy claro. Hoy pasa por los 8.740 del contado.







No es de mucha utilidad, pero para el que esté largo le vendrá bien un poco de realismo. Ya está pillado ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

estan mareando la perdiz


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Compruebo que sus señorías siguen al pie del cañon, en este festival de volatilidad que es el IBEX. Les reconozco sus *bolsas testiculares*, que cotizan al alza.



Hoyga ustec, a la Aído va a ir.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (25 May 2010)

Tonuel ¿dónde estás?


De aquí a los 8.100 y luego a los místicos 7.700s. 


¿dónde estás, Tonuel? 


Tonuel, vuelven los osos


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Tonuel ¿dónde estás?
> 
> 
> De aquí a los 8.100 y luego a los místicos 7.700s.
> ...



Tonuel está baneado. Está castigado, contra la pared, en el rincón de pensar, hasta que reflexione. Luego podrá volver al foro...


----------



## Desencantado (25 May 2010)

Yo tengo mucho cariño al Sr. Tonuel, pero he de reconocer que de un tiempo a esta parte estaba especialmente "alto".

Tanto montar en la montaña rusa del Ibex marea. Pero por mí que purgue sus penas y vuelva cuanto antes. Nos van a hacer falta muchos brazos para levantar esto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tonuel está baneado. Está castigado, contra la pared, en el rincón de pensar, hasta que reflexione. Luego podrá volver al foro...



pues podemos ponerlo verde ahora que no se puede defender :XX:


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Me voy a comer, no quiero perderme la apertura usana


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Fuera de SAN a 7,95


----------



## Pepitoria (25 May 2010)

España: el déficit del Estado se redujo un 18% hasta abril - 25/05/10 - 2173242 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Claca (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga ustec, a la Aído va a ir.



...y sus férreas vainas ovarias. 

Perdón :-(


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> ...y sus férreas vainas ovarias.
> 
> Perdón :-(



No te preocupes por la Aido, esta buscandose el cliptoris , parece ser que no se lo encuentra ni con el mapa


----------



## Claca (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No te preocupes por la Aido, esta buscandose el cliptoris , parece ser que no se lo encuentra ni con el mapa



¡Oh! ¡Qué soez! No me gusta nada el cariz que esta tomando este foro, ya apenas se cuidan las formas... ¿Qué será lo siguiente? ¿Que entren negros en el hilo?


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

He ampliado CRI a 3,245... Venga.... quiero ver la pastukiiiiii... )


----------



## qpvlde (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> He ampliado CRI a 3,245... Venga.... quiero ver la pastukiiiiii... )



no se impaciente usted, que todo llegará...::


----------



## INTRUDER (25 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> España: el déficit del Estado se redujo un 18% hasta abril - 25/05/10 - 2173242 - elEconomista.es



Lease: De trampa en trampa hasta el default total. ::


----------



## ERB (25 May 2010)

8.870,10
-4,50%


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

candil dijo:


> Espero que no intervengan más cajas; sino, nos vamos al carajo.



Ya nos fuimos al carajo en marzo de 2009... desde entonces andamos con un cadaver insepulto 

Un par de noticias malas más y habrá que comprar acciones de las fabricas de AK47, y comprar AK47s

Sin olvidarse de la munición.


----------



## telefrancisco (25 May 2010)

La apertura de los EUA ha sido guapa, guapa...


----------



## Lladó (25 May 2010)

El Dow pierde más de 200 puntos en la apertura.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

Estoy empezando a acojonarme.

¿Pasaremos hambre?


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Estoy empezando a acojonarme.
> 
> ¿Pasaremos hambre?



Yo tengo un huertito... igual tengo que poner también gallinas y cerdos.


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

Hambre? que va! si los supermercados están llenos!!! y de vivienda tampoco padeceremos: los pisos están vacíos


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tengo un huertito... igual tengo que poner también gallinas y cerdos.



Con los ojos de la chica de la foto no harán falta cerdos


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Hambre? si nos vamos a forrar con los cortos :XX:


----------



## Diegales (25 May 2010)

empezamos bien en usa, -2.5%


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Con los ojos de la chica de la foto no harán falta cerdos



O eres absolutamente soez...... o no te entiendo


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> O eres absolutamente soez...... o no te entiendo



Si me has entendido, lo que no te atreves es a asumir tu propia "soecidad" para poder haberlo hecho


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Larga en IBEX.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tengo un huertito... igual tengo que poner también gallinas y cerdos.



Como esto pete de verdad, los que tengan gallinas serán terratenientes, y los que tengan cerdos serán de la familia real.


Yo tengo 705m2 de jardín. Quizás hice mal hace unos años en poner la piscina. Lástima de espacio de huerto desparovechado...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Como esto pete de verdad, los que tengan gallinas serán terratenientes, y los que tengan cerdos serán de la familia real.
> 
> 
> Yo tengo 705m2 de jardín. Quizás hice mal hace unos años en poner la piscina. Lástima de espacio de huerto desparovechado...



Puedes usarla para almacenar los latunes...


----------



## Pepinho (25 May 2010)

Otro día perdido para los 2,5 millones de analistos.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en IBEX.



Pues se está recuperando. Que ha pasado?


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en IBEX.



Eso lo llamo yo ser mujer dónde no hay hombres

Nos vamos para arriba, no se mareen


----------



## INTRUDER (25 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Como esto pete de verdad, los que tengan gallinas serán terratenientes, y los que tengan cerdos serán de la familia real.
> 
> 
> Yo tengo 705m2 de jardín. Quizás hice mal hace unos años en poner la piscina. Lástima de espacio de huerto desparovechado...



Pon una "piscina-factoria", renacuajos seguro que crias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Como esto pete de verdad, los que tengan gallinas serán terratenientes, y los que tengan cerdos serán de la familia real.
> 
> 
> Yo tengo 705m2 de jardín. Quizás hice mal hace unos años en poner la piscina. Lástima de espacio de huerto desparovechado...



yo tengo 830 m2 y una piscina grande, pero ya plante frutales 

y si hay que llenar la piscina de tierra fertil pues se llena


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2010)

Recuperamos terreno, no se si sera tan fiero el leon....8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

yahoofinance debe estyar bloqueado, no se mueven las posiciones :8:


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Recuperamos terreno, no se si sera tan fiero el leon....8:



Lo suben porque quieren vender caro, sino la fiesta se acabaria rápido y no podrian hacer plusvis.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Larga en IBEX.



Fuera. +45
Esto está imposible.


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

El león no es el que está siendo fiero, es el oso el que no cree en nadie


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> no se si sera tan fiero el leon....8:





claro....

claro.

whatever.

El hostión que nos viene, es homérico.

Os digo yo, hamijos, que hemos superado el punto de lo razonable.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

quien esté pillado corto que levante la mano...


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

por que esta subiendo el San?????? ahora mismo esto en 0 perdidas.... no se si aguantar un poco o incluso quedarme comprado para mañana.........


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> quien esté pillado corto que levante la mano...




Yo voy corto en CRI pero no estoy pillado 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder ¿queda un tironcete hacia abajo o cierro cortos palmando ? :


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> por que esta subiendo el San?????? ahora mismo esto en 0 perdidas.... no se si aguantar un poco o incluso quedarme comprado para mañana.........



porque todas las gacelas pensaban que nos íbamos a los 7000...


----------



## carloszorro (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera. +45
> Esto está imposible.



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...597-oro-hilo-oficial-2-a-226.html#post2832722

Copio este post del hilo del oro por si os sirve de guia, la estrategia principal desde hace meses es priorizar los cortos en bolsa y euro y largos en oro, medio plazo.


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder ¿queda un tironcete hacia abajo o cierro cortos palmando ? :



No seas gacela y aguanta los cortos como un hombre 

Que llevas minis?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No seas gacela y aguanta los cortos como un hombre
> 
> Que llevas minis?



es que el ibex ya empiza a ir a su puta bola y cuando baja ws no le acompaña y cuando sube si :: 

ya me esta acojonando y no me gustaria que me acabara jodiendo un buen dia a ultima hora como de costumbre


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Rumore, rumore:

BCE: Está corriendo por todos los hedge y mesas, rumor muy intenso de que el BCE está a punto de bajar en cualquier momento o en días sucesivos tipos en 50 puntos básicos.


----------



## Dula (25 May 2010)

El IBEX está como un acordeón. ¿Alguien se atreve a predecir si irá para abajo o para arriba?


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> El IBEX está como un acordeón. ¿Alguien se atreve a predecir si irá para abajo o para arriba?



A final de semana recuperaremos los 12.000 8:

:XX:

Esto solo tiene una tendencia : pero lo van subiendo los muy trileros para sacar más plata.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Rumore, rumore:
> 
> BCE: Está corriendo por todos los hedge y mesas, rumor muy intenso de que el BCE está a punto de bajar en cualquier momento o en días sucesivos tipos en 50 puntos básicos.



y eso supondria rebote ¿no? ::


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Larga de nuevo, stop ajustado.


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y eso supondria rebote ¿no? ::




Técnicamente si. Pero ya no me creo nada. Venga CRI que quiero compraros a 3.10


----------



## carloszorro (25 May 2010)

En la cercanías a los 9.000 puntos probablemente tirarán al ibex para abajo de nuevo.


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder ¿queda un tironcete hacia abajo o cierro cortos palmando ? :



Yo creo que si palmas con cortos te acabarás recuperando, aunque hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Zulo, espero que no cerraras tu cortos


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

Zulomannnnnnn..... a la luz de los últimos y recientes acontecimientos bursátiles, te parece bien que cambiemos nuestro proyectado chuletón en el asador de la C/ Cava, por una hamburguesa del Burger King?

Digo yo que debemos ser coherentes con los tiempos que corren....


----------



## kaxkamel (25 May 2010)

alguien vio al inefable juanlui (el de los 17.000) en la pág 11 del suplemento de inversiones que repartió el diario vasco (y supongo la mayoría de los periódicos del grupo correo) el domingo pasado?
casi me parto el ojete viendo el careto del "agstuto inversoh" jefe de analistos


----------



## carloszorro (25 May 2010)

Tremendo hueco en los 9.000 puntos que podría funcionar como resistencia.


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

Germany May Expand Short Selling Ban, Ministry Says

Bloomberg


----------



## Urederra (25 May 2010)

carloszorro dijo:


> tremendo hueco en los 9.000 puntos que podría funcionar como resistencia.



!! Mind the gap !!


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

kaxkamel dijo:


> alguien vio al inefable juanlui (el de los 17.000) en la pág 11 del suplemento de inversiones que repartió el diario vasco (y supongo la mayoría de los periódicos del grupo correo) el domingo pasado?
> casi me parto el ojete viendo el careto del "agstuto inversoh" jefe de analistos



Yo tengo curiosidad por saber que decía el condenado


----------



## R3v3nANT (25 May 2010)

Sólo pasaba a saludar. Es aquí donde regalan "*tonuel*adas" de guano?


----------



## pyn (25 May 2010)

He puesto la cañuca en nvaxx a ver si me entra a 2,21€, no creo, pero por probar... Mi hijo ya se ha fundido las plusvalías de Aria, ahora toca nvaxx.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (25 May 2010)

Hola gente... 

Por ahora el Ibex está haciendo lo que dijimos hará unos 3-4 meses, está marcando las ondas perfectas, y la rotura del triángulo, nos manda sobre los 8100... Este sería un buen sitio para cerrar cortos de medio plazo, aunque se podría estirar hacia los 77xx-78xx que detuvieron la caida en octubre-noviembre del 2008, en este entorno creo que acabará la Onda3 de C.

Ya llevo un tiempo intentando entrar en posiciones más de medio plazo, abrí cortos a CRI hará casi 2 meses, y el viernes una vez pasó el vencimiento de mayo, abrí cortos a Ibex, para intentar mantenerlos unos cuantos días o semanas...

Simplemente decir, que el fibo61,8%, ya comentamos que sería un punto muy fuerte y posible rebote, cae sobre el 8818 (no sobre el 8840 que se han comentado en el hilo), y hoy se ha rebotado en el 8812, en el intradía es un punto a tener muy en cuenta.

Nada más, espero que todos los del hilo sigáis bien... 

Saludos....


----------



## Dula (25 May 2010)

Todavía da un rebote y se monta en los 9400.


----------



## kaxkamel (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo tengo curiosidad por saber que decía el condenado



no le presté mucha atención al comentario... era domingo después del último sábado de fiestas patronales del pueblo... y no estaba yo para leer sesudos análisis... los gin-tonics nocturnos es lo que tienen...
MODE IRONIC OFF
venía a decir que para invertir con seguridad hay que ponerse en manos de un equipo de expertos de acreditada experiencia y bla-bla-bla


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Dios, no sé si cerrar mis largos con +80, o si arriesgarme a mañana...
Tengo 5 minutos para pensarlo.


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> Todavía da un rebote y se monta en los 9400.



Ya esta el crupier girando la ruleta...:vomito:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

me he quedado comprado...








rueguen todos juntos por mi alma... :cook:



Saludos )


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

Yo tambien argggggggggg.... Y en san............


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Fuera en 9000, +100
Soy una acojonada...


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera en 9000, +100
> Soy una acojonada...



mamacaca... :cook:


por cierto...


¿os gusta mi nuevo look...? :X


Saludos :X


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

pollastre que dice tu gap machine ??

me he quedado vendido ::


----------



## pyn (25 May 2010)

100 puntos en el ibex está muy bien pecata, mañana es otro día y nadie sabe lo que puede suceder de aquí a la apertura. Imagínate haberte quedado comprada de ayer a hoy...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder dime que los leoncios han vendido al final xd ::


----------



## carloszorro (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Fuera en 9000, +100
> Soy una acojonada...



Creo que has hecho bien, demasiado riesgo.
Si lo suben a 9.200 mañana abrir cortos en esa zona sin pensarlo, los ositos están furiosos


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder dime que los leoncios han vendido al final xd ::




¿huele a caquita...? 8:




pues ya sabe donde mirar... 


Saludos


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder dime que los leoncios han vendido al final xd ::



Claro ahora le pides a Mulder, pero tu primera petición ha ido hacia Pollastre:no:..............


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿huele a caquita...? 8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a los que se han quedado largos como ustec ?? 



LÁNGARO dijo:


> Claro ahora le pides a Mulder, pero tu primera petición ha ido hacia Pollastre:no:..............



No mezcle usted churras con merinas, una cosa es la gap machine y otra son los leoncios, ya ha visto usted que ayer los leones compraron y el gap de hoy fue a la baja.......perooooooooooooooooooooooooo.........


si los leoncios vendieron hoy y la gapmachine dice que mañana gap a la baja voy a dormir mucho mejor


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

la putada.... es que si tu duermes bien yo lo haré malllllllll, lo siento.........


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario ha quedado negativo.

Se han dedicado todo el día a vender hasta casi las 17 donde han comprado solamente, incluida la subasta.

Diríase que esperan gap al alza para mañana, me ha resultado curiosa la insistencia en comprar en la última media hora de sesión ¿esperarán un cambio de tendencia?

Personalmente lo dudo, aunque podrían llevarlo un poco más arriba para vender caro antes de bajarlo de nuevo.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Tranquilos, hay guano para todos...


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

mañana megacaceria de gacelas cortistas...


todavia no tocaba guano señorehs... :no:



se han apoyado donde tocaba..., nada más... 8:


Saludos :X


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

lo siento Zuloman, mañana me comeré un marrón cojonudo..... pero hoy duermo biennnnn..... gracias Mulder...... pollastreeee, no toques muchos los O_OOOOO (por favor)


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario ha quedado negativo.
> 
> Se han dedicado todo el día a vender hasta casi las 17 donde han comprado solamente, incluida la subasta.
> 
> ...



vaya xd, pues como la gap machine vaya por el mismo camino :: :: ::

Langaro, como tu metes poco, dejame que me escape y luego que3 se gire hombre q1ue yo me quede con todo dentro :vomito:

pollastre mientemeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal y el saldo diario ha quedado negativo.
> 
> Se han dedicado todo el día a vender hasta casi las 17 donde han comprado solamente, incluida la subasta.
> 
> ...



En la última media hora ha subido el IBEX más de 150 puntos... yo diría que si esperan gap al alza para mañana...


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

creo que los americanos terminan en verde......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> creo que los americanos terminan en verde......



Hoyga, una cosa es gap al alza y otra es que me destrocen la cuenta ::::

no me joda ustec eh :S

ZAPATERO HABLANOS Dinos que la economia va bien y que no hace falta reforma laboral ni fusionar cajas xd .......................te juro que te voto si lo dices


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

Zuloman, chaquetero.


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

Ays... si es que estas jovenérrimas gacelas, quedándose compradas o vendidas overnight.... tsk tsk...

veamos qué dice mi Indicador Susurrante...

háblame...

háblame....

ah coño, acaba de hablar.

hete aquí el veredicto del Indicador Susurrante: 

Ligero gap al alza para mañana.

Por ligero, entendemos cualquier cosa menor de, o en el entorno de, 50 puntos.


Algún día de estos debería revisar el código del IS....


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Zuloman, chaquetero.



haga ustec que la bolsa se desplome y tendra mi voto , aunque dudo de su habilidad para hablar y que suba el pan :no:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hoyga, una cosa es gap al alza y otra es que me destrocen la cuenta ::::
> 
> no me joda ustec eh :S




será que no lo avisamos en el foro...


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

Zuloman, no está ustec sólo, yo tambien ando corto. Me han jodido (interrumpido) al final de la sesión y no he podido cerrar la posi 

Es lo que tiene tradear en el curro ....

Ahora llamo a Corea del Norte para que tiren unos torpeeeeedos y mañana amanecemos forraditos de lereles < / modo ejpeculador cabrón hdlgp>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Ays... si es que estas jovenérrimas gacelas, quedándose compradas o vendidas overnight.... tsk tsk...
> 
> veamos qué dice mi Indicador Susurrante...
> 
> ...



donde tengo que firmar esos 50 pipos????


----------



## percebo (25 May 2010)

Si es que no aprendeis, haced como yo que me he quedado comprado y vendido y asi nunca pierdo .

Un saludo, os leo de vez en cuando pero la verdad es que ultimamente el curro y los recortes salariales me tienen demasiado atacado para nada, asi que no tengo tiempo para participar con mis predicciones equivocadas.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zuloman, no está ustec sólo, yo tambien ando corto. Me han jodido (interrumpido) al final de la sesión y no he podido cerrar la posi
> 
> Es lo que tiene tradear en el curro ....
> 
> Ahora llamo a Corea del Norte para que tiren unos torpeeeeedos y mañana amanecemos forraditos de lereles < / modo ejpeculador cabrón hdlgp>



Esto se puede solucionar dialogando  , creo que antes de tomar medidas economicas en España deberiamos empezar por dialogar, 1 o 2 años para no precipitarse en la toma de decisiones 

Una afirmacion de ese tipo de Zapatero y ni las torres gemelas hoyga


----------



## pyn (25 May 2010)

Me huelo una cacería masiva de cortos mañana (y hoy en el nocturno) tremenda. Ya lo han hecho otras veces, el camino no será linea recta, van a hacer sufrir muy mucho a todo el mundo, cortos y largos.


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

percebo dijo:


> Si es que no aprendeis, haced como yo que me he quedado comprado y vendido y asi nunca pierdo .
> 
> Un saludo, os leo de vez en cuando pero la verdad es que ultimamente el curro y los recortes salariales me tienen demasiado atacado para nada, asi que no tengo tiempo para participar con mis predicciones equivocadas.



Hola percebo,

Que poco te dejas caer por aquí. No quieres saber nada de las pobres gacelillas...


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> donde tengo que firmar esos 50 pipos????



Bueno, recomiendo que no cantes victoria aún... hay un factor desestabilizador para el indicador susurrante, que es ... esos 100 puntazos de subida repentina en robasta... no termino de fiarme de ellos.

eso sí, el IS marca taxativamente "ligero gap al alza", ahí me reafirmo, y me re-mojo posteandolo públicamente.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> será que no lo avisamos en el foro...





pollastre dijo:


> Bueno, recomiendo que no cantes victoria aún... hay un factor desestabilizador para el indicador susurrante, que es ... esos 100 puntazos de subida repentina en robasta... no termino de fiarme de ellos.
> 
> eso sí, el IS marca taxativamente "ligero gap al alza", ahí me reafirmo, y me re-mojo posteandolo públicamente.



Parece ser que estoy acorralado :: .......................solo una leve esperanza.......................... si todo el mundo espera un rebote pues ya sabeis que suele pasar ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

Cuanta gacela... que diver... :Baile:

no me había presentado pero soy JuanLuís y he venido a quedarme con vuestras plusvalías... jajaja... )


Saludos )


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Parece ser que estoy acorralado :: .......................solo una leve esperanza.......................... si todo el mundo espera un rebote pues ya sabeis que suele pasar ienso:



así que te has quedado vendido, eh, perrilla zulópata ... ::::::

si es que no pué ser....

osas desafiar a mi indicador susurrante... y luego tus finanzas acaban pagándolo 

Fíjate y aprende de Zíngaro/Lángaro, el tío, que se ha quedado moderadamente largo como un campeón...


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Cuanta gacela... que diver... :Baile:
> 
> no me había presentado pero soy JuanLuís y he venido a quedarme con vuestras plusvalías... jajaja... )
> 
> ...




Hola Juanlu, para cuando los 17k? 

Se ha quedado largo en CRI? :rolleye:


----------



## percebo (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hola percebo,
> 
> Que poco te dejas caer por aquí. No quieres saber nada de las pobres gacelillas...



Estoy en pleno proceso de desintoxicación, a ver si por una vez me hago caso y opero solo de acuerdo a planteamientos previos y no siguiendo mi acertadisima intuicion e ideas brillantes sobre la marcha.

Siempre hago lo mismo, sigo un plan y comienza la cosa bien, pero en algun punto se me ocurre un plan innovador para optimizar beneficios que no va tan bien, entonces intento arreglarlo sobre la marcha y...... batacazo.

Pero esta vez sere fuerte, llevo tres meses yendo suave, tranquilo, buscando movimientos amplios y me va bastante bien, asi que no sigo mucho la bolsa solo tres o cuatro veces al dia y miro los graficos al final por si hay alguna oportunidad para el dia siguiente, quizas por eso no miro tanto el foro (aunque lo hago) pero como vais tan deprisa no veo el punto donde meter la cabeza, pero se os echa de menos.


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Hola Juanlu, para cuando los 17k?
> 
> Se ha quedado largo en CRI? :rolleye:



si, con dos cojones...







por cierto... ya voy en verde... 


Saludos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Cuanta gacela... que diver... :Baile:
> 
> no me había presentado pero soy JuanLuís y he venido a quedarme con vuestras plusvalías... jajaja... )
> 
> ...



nada, nada, tu pon tus posiciones como hacemos los demas en tiempo real y asi nos enteramos de cuanto ganas  ....por cierto, son cosas mias o ayer te quedaste largo tambien :: ............. si fue asi, quiero que sepas que esos 300 puntitos del gap me los lleve yo 



pollastre dijo:


> así que te has quedado vendido, eh, perrilla zulópata ... ::
> 
> si es que no pué ser....
> 
> ...



Pollastre Pollastre ¿donde coño te metes al cierre que nunca llegas a tiempo con tus predicciones del gap ?  un poquito de seriedad eh, que aqui tenemos un horario


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> nada, nada, tu pon tus posiciones como hacemos los demas en tiempo real y asi nos enteramos de cuanto ganas  ....por cierto, son cosas mias o ayer te quedaste largo tambien :: ............. si fue asi, quiero que sepas que esos 300 puntitos del gap me los lleve yo




te habrás confundido con una gacela... yo como buen leoncio ayer no operé... :no:


Saludos :fiufiu:


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> haga ustec que la bolsa se desplome y tendra mi voto , aunque dudo de su habilidad para hablar y que suba el pan :no:



Eso te pasa por haberte metido conmigo esta mañana   :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso te pasa por haberte metido conmigo esta mañana   :XX:



vaya vaya..desconocia yo esa vena vengativa del doctor Mulder 

Ahora ya no se si me apetece mas acertar mañana por ganar dinero o por tocaros los webs


----------



## especulador financiero (25 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Eso te pasa por haberte metido conmigo esta mañana   :XX:



¿usted va corto, largo o de perfil...? ienso:


Saludos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> te habrás confundido con una gacela... yo como buen leoncio ayer no operé... :no:
> 
> 
> Saludos :fiufiu:



Tonueeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  cabron avisa que eres tu :XX:


----------



## DeCafeina (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si, es un poco tocapelotas, ya sabe ustec...
> Pero bueno, unos se van, otros vienen...
> "especuladores financieros" no nos faltan en el hilo.



Este hilo, sin Tonuel, no vale nada. 

:abajo:


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tonueeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllll  cabron avisa que eres tu :XX:





Cuidado con el ministerio del amor, a ver si van a cástigar tambien a nuestro nuevo hamijo Juanlu el especulata.

Por cierto Juanlu, yo corto y verde en CRI :


----------



## errozate (25 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Necesito matemáticos por un sueldo digno (gratis vamos... :ouch
> 
> Onda1 de A: de 16040,4 a 11937,2 (4103,2) 47 jornadas
> Onda2 de A: de 11937,2 a 14301,3 (-2364,1) 80 jornadas
> ...




Esto dijo LCASC


----------



## Mulder (25 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> ¿usted va corto, largo o de perfil...? ienso:



Estos días de mirón.


----------



## errozate (25 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenos días...
> 
> Para gente como errozate, que están pensando en entrar a largo plazo poco a poco, voy a dar mi visión de futuro, por si les puede servir para tomar algún tipo de decisión...
> 
> ...



s 

Y justo estaríamos al final de la gráfica.

va. sino que me corrija LCASC.


s2


----------



## DeCafeina (25 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo tengo un huertito... igual tengo que poner también gallinas y cerdos.



Y ponga también un rifle. Y munición. Y un cartel de "cuidado con la jauría de perros sanguinarios hambrientos".


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Este hilo, sin Tonuel, no vale nada.
> 
> :abajo:



su espiritu esta con nosotros 
y juanlu el especulata esta cubriendo muy bien el hueco que nos deja 

Este hilo seria glorioso y mitico si animosa se animara a participar, la bosa siempre sube, impagable


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

El señor me ha escuchado :

Zapatero amplia el plazo a sindicatos y patronal para llegar a un acuerdo en la reforma laboral y los del pp lo increpan en el parlamento :XX:

Los senadores del PP piden a gritos la dimisión de Zapatero · ELPAÍS.com

EDITO: Es broma pero seguro que los largos dieron un respingo en sus asientos :XX:


----------



## DeCafeina (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> El señor me ha escuchado :
> 
> Zapatero amplia el plazo a sindicatos y patronal para llegar a un acuerdo en la reforma laboral y los del pp lo increpan en el parlamento :XX:
> 
> Los senadores del PP piden a gritos la dimisión de Zapatero · ELPAÍS.com



No me queda claro quién había marcado el gol. Como todos los hooligans gritaban a la vez...

Hijos de puta. Todos y cada uno.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> el señor me ha escuchado :
> 
> Zapatero amplia el plazo a sindicatos y patronal para llegar a un acuerdo en la reforma laboral y los del pp lo increpan en el parlamento :d:xx::d
> 
> ...



mamón.......


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

Pues parece que zuloman se va a llevar la chochona ya que el Ibex esta en rojo......


----------



## pollastre (25 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Pues parece que zuloman se va a llevar la chochona ya que el Ibex esta en rojo......



Improbable.
Imposible.
Inaudito.

Mi indicador susurrante [casi] nunca falla. Si el IS dice que mañana hay que encular a zulomannnnn, así debe ser y será. ::::


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (25 May 2010)

Pues lo cierto es que de todo lo que suelo oir y leer aquí y allá, nada está mas cerca del acierto que mis propias predicciones y sin embargo y a pesar de ello, después de 8 operaciones intradía el resultado de hoy ha sido de -0,8 del apalancado total.

Y contento hoyga.

Es decir, una gran mierda, operar así en intradía es de locos y rascar unos euros al mercado sin quedarse con el culo al aire es harto complicado.

Mis sinceras enhorabuenas para aquellos que quedan largos o cortos en el momento justo y adecuado.

A ver si jugando cual binguero tengo mas acierto en mi operativa.

Saludos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Improbable.
> Imposible.
> Inaudito.
> 
> Mi indicador susurrante [casi] nunca falla. Si el IS dice que mañana hay que encular a zulomannnnn, así debe ser y será. ::::



has utilizado la palabra maldita:8::8::8::´´(


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mamón.......



si viste la "noticia" al tiempo que veias que el ibex se ponia en rojo........................... el susto debio ser morrocotudo 

por cierto ¿ donde ves tu los futuros del ibex ? pon el enlace please


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

creo que ayer lo puso...... no se pero bueno digeron que el del ibex se puede ver aquí
CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si viste la "noticia" al tiempo que veias que el ibex se ponia en rojo........................... el susto debio ser morrocotudo
> 
> por cierto ¿ donde ves tu los futuros del ibex ? pon el enlace please



al parecer alguien que leyo "tu noticia" le ha dado al boton...:XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> al parecer alguien que leyo "tu noticia" le ha dado al boton...:XX:



es que hoy en dia cualquier rumor desata el panico  , de todas formas hasta el rabo todo es toro y no me quedare tranquilo hasta el cierre yanki .......... al menos parece que el :: :: :: no va a ser de consideracion ienso:


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> es que hoy en dia cualquier rumor desata el panico  , de todas formas hasta el rabo todo es toro y no me quedare tranquilo hasta el cierre yanki .......... al menos parece que el :: :: :: no va a ser de consideracion ienso:



te has quedado corto o largo, yo me he quedado largo en SAN....:


----------



## Wataru_ (25 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Pues lo cierto es que de todo lo que suelo oir y leer aquí y allá, nada está mas cerca del acierto que mis propias predicciones y sin embargo y a pesar de ello, después de 8 operaciones intradía el resultado de hoy ha sido de -0,8 del apalancado total.
> 
> Y contento hoyga.
> 
> ...



Es muy complicado operar así... al menos para los amateurs.

Si el día es de subidas, tiene que coincidir que la acción que tu lleves también lo haga "ESE" mismo día, sino al siguiente o a mitad de sesión entras en perdidas...

No te puedes quedar largo sin tener pesadillas y no me quedo corto porque me da repelús. Imagina que sucede lo que el buen Carpatos comenta y bajan los tipos, eso con la volatilidad que hay no me lo quiero imaginar ...

Yo estoy fuera... cuando las manos gordas lleven una semana de compras, entraremos de nuevo.

Un saludo 

ED:Las Arias, se están hostiando... y las Nvax, ejemm.. esperemos que DP! pusiera stop juas. 
Pyn, ¿Porqué quieres entrar a 2.21...? Va bajando y bajando...


----------



## pecata minuta (25 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si viste la "noticia" al tiempo que veias que el ibex se ponia en rojo........................... el susto debio ser morrocotudo
> 
> por cierto ¿ donde ves tu los futuros del ibex ? pon el enlace please



Pues ahora está en verde...


----------



## aksarben (25 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> has utilizado la palabra maldita:8::8::8::´´(



No, esa es y*te .


----------



## Depeche (25 May 2010)

Según mi gráfica el Nasdaq composite no debería superar el 2.192 por lo que creo que una vez tocado ese punto se dará la vuelta y se dirigirá a mínimos.
Veremos si estoy en lo cierto.
Por cierto, sigo corto en OHL, hoy cerré posición en 19,60 (abierta en 20,65), y he vuelto a abrir posición corta en 20,34

Saludos.


----------



## Depeche (25 May 2010)

Cuelgo gráfica, creo que como mucho subirá a 2.200 pero no creo que lo toque,para mi que a última hora bajará a la parte inferior, creo que las caídas van a seguir mañana, apuesto a que el ibex seguirá cayendo con fuerza.


----------



## Diegales (25 May 2010)

Si les dejamos tiempo los usanos son capaces de irse por encima de los 10K


----------



## @@strom (25 May 2010)

A cerrar por encima del 10000 el dow.
Cerrará en 10001.


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2010)

@@strom dijo:


> A cerrar por encima del 10000 el dow.
> Cerrará en 10001.



Han recuperado de lo lindo, ha hecho como nuestra timba ejpañola.


----------



## @@strom (25 May 2010)

El compo se puede ir tranquilamente hasta los 2300 puntos.


----------



## Misterio (25 May 2010)

De 1040 a 1070 sin forzar. Ahora se entiende ese subidón del Ibex en la última hora, otra cosa es lo que pase después pero el gap parece que lo tenían claro.


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

esto cierra en verde......el SAN en usa abrio con un -6% y ahora está en -0.8%...............


----------



## Depeche (25 May 2010)

Pues finalmente parece que va a cerrar el gap,espero que cuando lo toque se vaya para abajo con fuerza


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

como estan los futuros del ibex?


----------



## Sleepwalk (25 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> como estan los futuros del ibex?



subiendo a +114


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

parece que los usanos acabarán en verde. Zuloman, pilla turno en la cola de caritas :vomito:


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

joder evidente.... te han dado 4 mil millones de gracias????????????'

edito: +127


----------



## Diegales (25 May 2010)

si se animan acaban en verde y todo


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joder evidente.... te han dado 4 mil millones de gracias????????????'
> 
> edito: +127



perdones a sleepwalk...pero es que me estoy cocinando y entre ida y venida me demoro un pelin..


edito: S&P en verde

euro dolar por encima de los 1,2350...bueno visto y no visto


----------



## debianita (25 May 2010)

La bendita mano de Dios ... me voy al Lidl que a esta hora tiran la comida a la basura


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2010)

What abaout tomorrow??

De momento despues del cierre siguen palotes. Mañana no estoy en toda la mañana, cuidadme bien el ganado compañeros y mucha suerte.


----------



## Condor (25 May 2010)

Pues nada, mañana entre los 8900 y los 9200, igual que hoy vamos.. a la espera del viernes negro


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

<====================> MIÉRCOLES 26 <====================> 

* A las 13.00: 

- ÍNDICE DE REFINANCIACIONES. 

Dato previo: 2.783. 
Valoración:2. 

Repercusión en bolsa: El mercado no suele hacer mucho caso. 

- ÍNDICE DE PETICIONES DE PRÉSTAMO. 

Dato previo: 569,2. 
Valoración: 2. 

Repercusión en bolsa: El mercado no suele hacer mucho caso. 

* A las 14.30: 

- PEDIDOS DE BIENES DURADEROS (VIDA ÚTIL MÁS DE 3 AÑOS) de abril. 

Dato previo: -1,2%. Previsión: +1,5%. 

-Sin transportes: 

Dato previo: +3,5%. Previsión: +0,6%. 

Valoración: 3-4. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren alto y los bonos bajo. Se presta especial atención a la cifra deducidos transportes para evitar las distorsiones de aviones y coches. 

* A las 16.00: 

- VENTA DE VIVIENDAS NUEVAS de abril. 

Dato previo: 411.000. Previsión: 420.000. 

Unidades de tasa media anualizada. 

Valoración: 4. 
Repercusión en bolsa: Las bolsas lo quieren lo más alto posible, los bonos bajo. Hay mucha sensibilidad al sector inmobiliario actualmente. 

* A las 16.30: 

- RESERVAS SEMANALES DE CRUDO. 

Valoración: 3. 

Repercusión en bolsa: En los últimos tiempos es una cifra muy importante, ya que da mucha volatilidad al crudo y como consecuencia a las bolsas; el mercado quiere una cifra de reservas lo más alto posible, lo cual haría bajar al crudo y subir a las bolsas. 

De Serenity Markets / Carpatos

Si los Pedidos de Bienes y las Ventas de Viviendas salen buenos se reforzaria la posicion de brotes verdes en EEUU


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> parece que los usanos acabarán en verde. Zuloman, pilla turno en la cola de caritas :vomito:



ya he cenado, gracias :: :: ::

la sopita de hoy excelente y la monjita muy amable ::::


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

Futuro del Ibex? sigue en el rango de 114 a 127?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (25 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Futuro del Ibex? sigue en el rango de 114 a 127?



no, sube mas  + 141 ::

vaya recibimiento me van a hacer mañana con mis cortos :::vomito:

Debianita guardame lo del lidl que veas que no te comes


----------



## LÁNGARO (25 May 2010)

no te preocupes, esto cae en los 15 primeros minutos.

Espero a ver si puedo comprar un ETFinverso y salirme primero de SAN.....


----------



## telefrancisco (25 May 2010)

No se si esto se ha puesto por aquí:

¿Un crash profetizado desde Javea? - NO BRAIN, NO GAIN - Cotizalia.com

(Si es así, "Caballo loco":








)

Si no...: ¿ Es un caso de posible Profecía autocumplida - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre ?


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

Y si el BCE anunciase bajada de tipos (como comentaba Carpatos) por sorpresa?

Y si Alemania prohibiera las ventas de cortos al descubierto sobre el universo total de acciones que cotizan en Alemania? Y si España siguiera el ejemplo?

Y si China anunciara formalmente un plan de revaluacion del Yuan que enfriara el mercado local e impulsara las importaciones de China?

Cual seria la probabilidad e impacto real de un enfrentamiento belico entre coreanos si China, India y Rusia apoyan la posicion de condenar como agresion el hundimiento del barco surcoreano?

China en estos momentos necesita a Occidente mas que nunca para capear su propia burbuja.

Futuros Ibex..siguen subiendo? Gap al alza de 10 0 20 puntos?


----------



## ako (25 May 2010)

He comprado SAN a 7,98. Como gacela que soy cuando amanezca se que tengo que correr más que los leones, por ahora veo que tienen la vista puesta en los cortos los futuros a 200 puntitos, mi objetivo de salida son alrededor de los 9. Sere devorado, ya lo vorem, je,je,je


----------



## bertok (25 May 2010)

Hamijos, paso para recordarles que seguimos en pleno crash.

Los índices no mienten.

Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hamijos, paso para recordarles que seguimos en pleno crash.
> 
> Los índices no mienten.
> 
> Tengan cuidado ahí fuera.



Mañana sera uno de esos dias que nos correran por pasiva y por activa para emborrachar la perdiz...para seguir el Jueves o Viernes con la tendencia a la baja.


----------



## bertok (25 May 2010)

El timing es imprevisible y acorde a la elevada volatilidad.

Lo que es impepinable es el crash.

Seguimos consumiendo tiempo.


----------



## ako (25 May 2010)

estamos tan negativos que la subida es inminente.


----------



## rafaxl (25 May 2010)

bertok, hay veces que escuchar eso de crash me produce como un pequeño vertigo, una sensacion rara de que esto ya se ha acabado...

saludos.


----------



## evidente (25 May 2010)

Me llaman y me dicen que futuros Ibex por encima de los 200 pintitos??::8:

edito: me llama mi esposa....ya sabe ella que estoy largoooo..


----------



## bertok (26 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> bertok, hay veces que escuchar eso de crash me produce como un pequeño vertigo, una sensacion rara de que esto ya se ha acabado...
> 
> saludos.



Todavía queda mucho camino que recorrer.

Hay que mantener la perspectiva del mercado con independencia del cortísimo plazo.

Ahora mismo no merece la pena ir a por lana porque es probable que salgas trasquilado.


----------



## bertok (26 May 2010)

ako dijo:


> estamos tan negativos que la subida es inminente.



No seré yo el que juegue contra la tendencia dominante ....


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Yaoslodeciayo... :no:

no juguéis a ser leoncio porque saldréis trasquilados... :fiufiu:

hemos apoyado los indices donde tocaba... ahora sólo nos queda recoger los trozos de gacela que quedarán derramados camino de los 10000... 

Saludos :


----------



## Diegales (26 May 2010)

Los del ibex no se, pero los del eurostoxx estan un 2 % en verde. 



evidente dijo:


> Me llaman y me dicen que futuros Ibex por encima de los 200 pintitos??::8:
> 
> edito: me llama mi esposa....ya sabe ella que estoy largoooo..


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

alguien me puede decir a cuanto esta San en el PM??????? y hasta donde podría ir tanto arriba como abajo???????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien me puede decir a cuanto esta San en el PM??????? y hasta donde podría ir tanto arriba como abajo???????



La mejor Posición
8,290
Títulos
Órdenes
2.083.005
147


Compra
8,290
Títulos
Órdenes
2.085.188
58


Venta

* IBEX 35
* Ult: 9.173,80
* Dif: 169,00
* Dif%: 1,88
por arriba a 9 y por abajo a 4


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (26 May 2010)

A los buenos dias.


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

A ver como va que ayer me al final me quede largo y ya veremos si no me lo como doblao xDDDDDDDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> A ver como va que ayer me al final me quede largo y ya veremos si no me lo como doblao xDDDDDDDD



solo con el gap al alza ya sales bien parado, no como otros que vamos cortos :vomito:


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

Pos menos mal, que aun estoy aprendiendo los manejos de esto y ya veo que aguantar las posiciones y no hacer caso de tus propias reglas es malo maaaaalo.
Por que sera que siempre dices "weeeeeeno, voy a aguantar un poquito mas a ver si... xDDDD"

Y normalmente es que no xD


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (26 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pos menos mal, que aun estoy aprendiendo los manejos de esto y ya veo que aguantar las posiciones y no hacer caso de tus propias reglas es malo maaaaalo.
> Por que sera que siempre dices "weeeeeeno, voy a aguantar un poquito mas a ver si... xDDDD"
> 
> Y normalmente es que no xD




Si llega a 8,50 vende y sl cagando leches a disfrutar las plusvis.


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

8.5???????????????? es mucho, no???


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

santiago niño becerra ahora mismo en onda cero........ si lo ois os poneis cortos ya


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> santiago niño becerra ahora mismo en onda cero........ si lo ois os poneis cortos ya




Pues si te pasas por el hilo de juancarlosb entras corto con todo lo gordo 8: Madre como sean verdad tan solo un 10% de los rumores que corren. El hamijo Tonuel está que no se lo cree.


Juanlu, aprovecha de recojer las plusvis de CRI, que esto irá :abajo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

fuera de San, comprada en 8.19, vendida 8.36

edito: ahora es tu turno Zuloman a ver si baja


----------



## Condor (26 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Pues nada, mañana entre los 8900 y los 9200, igual que hoy vamos.. a la espera del viernes negro



Me autocito; comentado ayer a las 10 de la noche.

Me parecería una nueva exhuberancia del mercado traspasar los 9400. En todo caso no será con mi dinero.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

hoy toca subida gacelillas... y el tren ya ha salido de la estación... chú chú... :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Yo hasta que no vea el EUR en positivo no me voy a creer esta subida...


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

Largos cerrados, un poco antes de tiempo, pero weno, no me fio una sheet y los stops no se pa que estan si siempre que saltan nunca me vende xDDDD

Como veis unos cortitos en criteria? xD


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

WTF... yadeciayo... Zetaperro está ladrando ahora mismo... :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo hasta que no vea el EUR en positivo no me voy a creer esta subida...



al ibex le empizan a salir granitos rojos ¿ sera sarampion ?


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Largos cerrados, un poco antes de tiempo, pero weno, no me fio una sheet y los stops no se pa que estan si siempre que saltan nunca me vende xDDDD
> 
> Como veis unos cortitos en criteria? xD



¿No te fías una sábana?


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿No te fías una sábana?



xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Ya te digo xDDDDDD

Aun no tengo el aplomo suficiente de decir, me la voy a comer doblada, al ataker!!!!!

No me he metido en cri al final :_ xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿No te fías una sábana?



yo había pensado una hoja 

Pecata el EUR/USD no esperes que suba mucho...


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
> 
> Ya te digo xDDDDDD
> 
> ...





Le felicito por haber tenido un momento puntual de lucidez...


Atila estaba deseando pasarle por encima....:


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Le felicito por haber tenido un momento puntual de lucidez...
> 
> 
> Atila estaba deseando pasarle por encima....:





Seguro, pero mas me vale llevarme alguna arramblada pronto, que si me voy a crear la falsa sensacion de que todo el monte es oregano... y luego pueden pasas cosas muuuuuuuy malas xD


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 May 2010)

Menudo pelotazo pegaron ayer estas...

Cyclacel Pharmaceuticals Inc.: NASDAQ:CYCC quotes & news - Google Finance

Si la volvéis a ver alrededor de 1,85 están bien para trading, ayer me dieron una alegría.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> yo había pensado una hoja
> 
> Pecata el EUR/USD no esperes que suba mucho...



No, está mareando la perdiz alrededor de los 1,2280
Ayer a última hora tuvo un subidón hasta 1,2350 pero ha quedado todo en nada.
Cuando las bolsas empiecen a corregir la subida, bajará a base de bien.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No, está mareando la perdiz alrededor de los 1,2280
> Ayer a última hora tuvo un subidón hasta 1,2350 pero ha quedado todo en nada.
> Cuando las bolsas empiecen a corregir la subida, bajará a base de bien.



Jeje yo lo veo de otra manera, cada uno tenemos los métodos...

En mi opinión a medida que se vaya entregando la pasta del rescate irá bajando descontando "futuros imprevistos" que precisen de sopreproducción en la impresora...


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Ésto va a pegar un pedo hacia arriba... me lo dicen las posis de las maquinitas... :fiufiu:


Saludos )


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

acompaña el volumen a cada bajadita de la mañana, creo que no a cada subida le acompaña mayor volumen


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Ésto va a pegar un pedo hacia arriba... me lo dicen las posis de las maquinitas... :fiufiu:
> 
> 
> Saludos )



¿Estas?


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

Va a guantar un rato mas asi hasta que alguien le de al boton rojo de 'PANIC' y se vaya a los 8900 xDDDD


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Va a guantar un rato mas asi hasta que alguien le de al boton rojo de 'PANIC' y se vaya a los 8900 xDDDD



los futuros del Dow en verde y aumentando
Euro / Dolar subiendo


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> los futuros del Dow en verde y aumentando
> Euro / Dolar subiendo



Por eso digo hasta que le den al boton de 'PANIC'. Ese no se ve en ningun indicador xDDDDD

Es la manera facil de cazar gacelas xD, sin previo aviso xD


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Por eso digo hasta que le den al boton de 'PANIC'. Ese no se ve en ningun indicador xDDDDD
> 
> Es la manera facil de cazar gacelas xD, sin previo aviso xD




no será hoy hamijo... :no:


ahora es el momento de ir poniendo en la parrilla gacelitas cortistas...


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

en esta subida podrian aprovechar de cerrar el gap a la baja que abrio el Ibex?
De ser asi tendrian que llevarlo al entorno de 9300 a 9350...o no??:


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

A los buenos días!



especulador financiero dijo:


> no será hoy hamijo... :Aplauso:
> 
> ahora es el momento de ir poniendo en la parrilla gacelitas cortistas...



Hoy es víspera de luna llena, cuidado con cualquier posición.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Hoy es víspera de luna llena, cuidado con cualquier posición.





Eso dicen... entonces habrá que cerrar mañana cuando acabe de reventar la traca final... 


Saludos


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

Juanlu, tenga cuidado con las CRI, cuando suben lo hacen con poco volumen, en cambio cuando cae .... sueltan muchos papelitos


----------



## Creditopropulsado (26 May 2010)

largos o cortos???


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Juanlu, tenga cuidado con las CRI, cuando suben lo hacen con poco volumen, en cambio cuando cae .... sueltan muchos papelitos



Las CRI espero venderlas a 3,45...


No se preocupe por mi.... tengo abierta la terminal d bloomberg y se lo que están haciendo mis compañeros leoncios...



Saludos 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Juanlu, tenga cuidado con las CRI, cuando suben lo hacen con poco volumen, en cambio cuando cae .... sueltan muchos papelitos



Hombre Debianita, mi compañero de penas cortas 

al final no parece tan fiero el Leon como lo pintan :no: , y puestos a que haya noticias, las buenas ni estan ni se les espera, las malas cuando salen suele pasar eso de cuando haces pop ya no hay stop 

pero por si acaso ¿ me has guardado algo del lidl ?


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Eso dicen... entonces habrá que cerrar mañana cuando acabe de reventar la traca final...



En mi modesta opinión hoy los gringos nos darán traca de esa


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

Zuloman, ayer pillé yogures caducados del Lidl, estoy esperando que empiezen a tirar las semillas para montarme el huerto.

Sigo corto  a la espera de volver a ver los 8k


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zuloman, ayer pillé yogures caducados del Lidl, estoy esperando que empiezen a tirar las semillas para montarme el huerto.
> 
> Sigo corto  a la espera de volver a ver los 8k



Con lo amable que era la monjita de caritas y lo bien que hace la sopita 

yo ya me voy a quedar corto hasta Diciembre para ponerme largo por el rally navideño , quiero ver los 3000 toneluanicos  ................ bueno, vale de momento me conformo con volver a ver los ochomiles , pero solo de momento :no:


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

Lala abierto corto en POP a 4,18. A ver que me pasa xDDDD


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Lala abierto corto en POP a 4,18. A ver que me pasa xDDDD





pues pasa que te van a dejar el culo como una magrana...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 May 2010)

Tonuel ha desaparecido, sin dejar rastro.

Es como que se lo hubiera tragado la máquina del tiempo.

PECATA, no están los mensajes de Tonuel. Nada. Todo borrado.

¿Qué me dices a eso?


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Tonuel ha desaparecido, sin dejar rastro.
> 
> Es como que se lo hubiera tragado la máquina del tiempo.
> 
> ...



Creo que algo leí en el apocalipsis...


----------



## albelver (26 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Tonuel ha desaparecido, sin dejar rastro.
> 
> Es como que se lo hubiera tragado la máquina del tiempo.
> 
> ...



creo que ha caído presa de los "especuladores financieros"


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

albelver dijo:


> creo que ha caído presa de los "especuladores financieros"



desde luego el estilo si lo tiene......no me cuadra eso de largo ienso:

si saca un certificado salimos de dudas


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

esto está unpoco aburrido, no?????


----------



## bonoce (26 May 2010)

Por Dios E.F. cambiate el avatar que cada vez que lo veo se me atraganta mi pepito de ternera de desayuno de obrero!


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> desde luego el estilo si lo tiene......no me cuadra eso de largo ienso:
> 
> si saca un certificado salimos de dudas



Es que Tonuel es como Supermán, cuando quiere ponerse largo adopta una identidad secreta como 'especulador financiero' y así logra infiltrarse entre los temidos analistos del todo a 100 para conocer sus abyectos planes 

Les dejo que se me acaba de ocurrir una idea para una novela... ::


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Tonuel ha desaparecido, sin dejar rastro.
> 
> Es como que se lo hubiera tragado la máquina del tiempo.
> 
> ...



Pues yo si los veo...
Mira, aquí tienes uno.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/2823838-post67.html

Creo que le han baneado para una semana, pero no estoy segura... es que últimamente no se toma la pastilla y está muy exaltado con el tema funcionarios.


----------



## pyn (26 May 2010)

Mulder crees que los usanos nos traeran traca de subida? yo veo el mercado dificilísimo de analizar, quizás el stoxx es el único que por ahora se puede sacar algo un poco más claro, pero el resto lo veo muy dificil.


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

cerrado corto en POP a 4,14 de momento me voy salvando... ya veremos cuanto tiempo aguanto asi xD


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

pecata al ser funcionaria, me podrías contestar a una pregunta?:

se dice que os bajan los sueldos a "todos" los funcionarios, pero tengo entendido que los altos cargos tienen un complemento denominado "productividad" el cual es casi de libre disposición al que no le afecta esa bajada, es decir que mientras a los curritos se les baja el sueldo, estos personajes podrán incluso ganar mas que antes aumentandose la productividad.... Es cierto esto????


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

Con la perdida del 9100 en futuros y 9150 en contado a alguno se le habran puesto de corbata  , yo he aprovechado los minimos para cerrar cortos sin tener que ir a caritas.......... pero ya le estoy esperando para meterle cortos otra vez con todo lo gordo :no:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 May 2010)

Me voy al banco.


Aquí mi banco


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pecata al ser funcionaria, me podrías contestar a una pregunta?:
> 
> se dice que os bajan los sueldos a "todos" los funcionarios, pero tengo entendido que los altos cargos tienen un complemento denominado "productividad" el cual es casi de libre disposición al que no le afecta esa bajada, es decir que mientras a los curritos se les baja el sueldo, estos personajes podrán incluso ganar mas que antes aumentandose la productividad.... Es cierto esto????



Mmmhhh, el tema ese de la productividad... depende de cada sitio, de cada nivel. Yo tengo productividad, por ejemplo, es un complemento que se genera cada mes, pero nos lo pagan de forma trimestral, y se paga siempre que la persona no haya faltado al trabajo (es como el plus por absentismo, yo en alguna empresa privada he tenido este plus). Es decir, que si te pones enfermo y faltas 4 días a trabajar, ese mes ya no cobrarías esa productividad. Pero en nuestro caso, es una nimiedad, creo que son unos 40 euros al mes. Y creo que en eso nos bajan un 5%, en todos los complementos nos bajan un 5%.

En principio, al ser la productividad un complemento, debería bajarse un 5% en todos los casos, pienso yo...

Esta semana estoy de vacaciones y estoy un poco out de todo este tema de la bajada de sueldo, la semana que viene que vuelvo a la oficina y estarán los ánimos más caldeados, ya me enteraré.


----------



## ghkghk (26 May 2010)

¿Un 2% de comisión en un fondo de inversión es mucho o poco? ¿estas cosas se pueden negociar también?

Es que husmeando he visto un fondo de inversión del Deutsche que invierte en empresas y bolsa brasileña que me ha gustado. Mi diversificación quedaría así:

10% Telefónicas
20% Bancolchón
30% Fondo de inversión brasileño
20% Depósito 3.5% en Barclays
20% deuda alemana

Estaría completado mi plan anticorralito, estando muy atento para liquidar el depósito cuando las cosas empeoren, que lo harán.


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Un 2% de comisión en un fondo de inversión es mucho o poco? ¿estas cosas se pueden negociar también?
> 
> Es que husmeando he visto un fondo de inversión del Deutsche que invierte en empresas y bolsa brasileña que me ha gustado. Mi diversificación quedaría así:
> 
> ...



No hay oro en tu plan anticorralito? :8:

Estoy euforico acabo de pillar mis primeras monedas :baba:


----------



## aksarben (26 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Un 2% de comisión en un fondo de inversión es mucho o poco? ¿estas cosas se pueden negociar también?



A mí me parece un buebo, pero tb es verdad que yo no toco un fondo ni con un palo. Como mucho un indexado con bajísimas comisiones, en plan vago.


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

Estan preparando la acometida final. Lo subiran hasta los 92xx y luego lo dejaran caer hasta el fondo xDDDDD, cumpliendo con las previsiones Mulderianas previstas para mañana


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Un 2% de comisión en un fondo de inversión es mucho o poco? ¿estas cosas se pueden negociar también?
> 
> Es que husmeando he visto un fondo de inversión del Deutsche que invierte en empresas y bolsa brasileña que me ha gustado. Mi diversificación quedaría así:
> 
> ...





Para un fondo de renta variable el 2% es normal, pero nada comparable con el 70% que vas a perder...

aún pensando en comprar acciones o fondos d renta variable... que forma más sencilla y rápida de perder hasta la camisa...

Compra deuda o divisa y deja los papelitos para las gacelas pilladas...B


Saludos 8:


----------



## ghkghk (26 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No hay oro en tu plan anticorralito? :8:
> 
> Estoy euforico acabo de pillar mis primeras monedas :baba:



Por ahora me da muchísima pereza, tanto investigar para comprar bien de precio como sobretodo luego encontrar el canal para venderlo en condiciones. Por el momento me siento cómodo con mis opciones. Imagino que si llegase a haber corralito antes percibiríamos muchas señales (o no :´() entonces igual podría cancelar el depósito y hacerme con una moneduchas... O un relojazo edición limitada!


----------



## ghkghk (26 May 2010)

aksarben dijo:


> A mí me parece un buebo, pero tb es verdad que yo no toco un fondo ni con un palo. Como mucho un indexado con bajísimas comisiones, en plan vago.





especulador financiero dijo:


> Para un fondo de renta variable el 2% es normal, pero nada comparable con el 70% que vas a perder...
> 
> aún pensando en comprar acciones o fondos d renta variable... que forma más sencilla y rápida de perder hasta la camisa...
> 
> ...




Gracias por la opniones. 

Más que en renta variable, es en empresas brasileñas de todos los tamaños. Si fuesen acciones podría hacerlo yo mismo, pero ya meterme en inversiones en distintas empresas...

¿De verdad consideras que Brasil va a ir peor que Europa o EEUU los próximos 2-3 años? Yo creo que tras el Mundial y los JJOO puede entrar en dificultades, pero antes aquello va a ser una fiesta.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Gracias por la opniones.
> 
> Más que en renta variable, es en empresas brasileñas de todos los tamaños. Si fuesen acciones podría hacerlo yo mismo, pero ya meterme en inversiones en distintas empresas...
> 
> ¿De verdad consideras que Brasil va a ir peor que Europa o EEUU los próximos 2-3 años? Yo creo que tras el Mundial y los JJOO puede entrar en dificultades, pero antes aquello va a ser una fiesta.





Me parece que no ha visto usted el último video de Antonio Saez del Castillo en intereconomia, que alguien se lo adjunte que yo estoy con el iPhone...


Saludos


----------



## ghkghk (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Me parece que no ha visto usted el último video de Antonio Saez del Castillo en intereconomia, que alguien se lo adjunte que yo estoy con el iPhone...
> 
> 
> Saludos




Pues no, pero lo buscaré que seguro está en google. ¿Resumen de 2 líneas?


----------



## capuser (26 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por ahora me da muchísima pereza, tanto investigar para comprar bien de precio como sobretodo luego encontrar el canal para venderlo en condiciones. Por el momento me siento cómodo con mis opciones. Imagino que si llegase a haber corralito antes percibiríamos muchas señales (o no :´() entonces igual podría cancelar el depósito y hacerme con una moneduchas... O un relojazo edición limitada!



Esperas mas señales??? :O nmjds!!!


----------



## Dula (26 May 2010)

Esto está hoy pero que muy aburrido. Esto debía dar un crujido y que cayera el IBEX por los suelos, sería la única manera de que el descerebrado de Moncloa se va ya a gorrazos.


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por ahora me da muchísima pereza, tanto investigar para comprar bien de precio como sobretodo luego encontrar el canal para venderlo en condiciones. Por el momento me siento cómodo con mis opciones. Imagino que si llegase a haber corralito antes percibiríamos muchas señales (o no :´() entonces igual podría cancelar el depósito y hacerme con una moneduchas... O un relojazo edición limitada!



EUROGOLD | Buying and Selling of International Currencies, Gold Coins and
Bureau de change Bruxelles / Wisselkantoor te Brussel - Gold & Forex International

en hispanistán tiene a los hamijos careros de orodirect


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues no, pero lo buscaré que seguro está en google. ¿Resumen de 2 líneas?



Estamos bajistas.

Hay que talar; o sea, más Robespierre y menos Montesquieu.

Los del aceite por ahí andan, y no se les mete mano.

Lo suben y luego lo dan la vuelta y así hacen sus dineros que pasan de las gentes sencillas a los bolsillos de estos del aceite.

Más libertad, menos estado.

Talar, talar, talar.. desde la base, en plan aizkolari.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

preparando mis cortos


----------



## capuser (26 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Pues no, pero lo buscaré que seguro está en google. ¿Resumen de 2 líneas?



Bajistas, 
estamos bajistas


----------



## Sleepwalk (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmhhh, el tema ese de la productividad... depende de cada sitio, de cada nivel. Yo tengo productividad, por ejemplo, es un complemento que se genera cada mes, pero nos lo pagan de forma trimestral, y se paga siempre que la persona no haya faltado al trabajo (es como el plus por absentismo, yo en alguna empresa privada he tenido este plus). Es decir, que si te pones enfermo y faltas 4 días a trabajar, ese mes ya no cobrarías esa productividad. Pero en nuestro caso, es una nimiedad, creo que son unos 40 euros al mes. Y creo que en eso nos bajan un 5%, en todos los complementos nos bajan un 5%.
> 
> En principio, al ser la productividad un complemento, debería bajarse un 5% en todos los casos, pienso yo...
> 
> Esta semana estoy de vacaciones y estoy un poco out de todo este tema de la bajada de sueldo, la semana que viene que vuelvo a la oficina y estarán los ánimos más caldeados, ya me enteraré.



Salvo que me equivoque al leer el RDL, afecta a sueldo base, trienios y complementos de destino y específico, amén de las pagas extras (que por cierto en Navidad se va a notar que va a ser un primor)Hoy acaba de salir la Instrucción de nóminas y da grima ver lo que quedará para diciembre.
http://www.boe.es/boe/dias/2010/05/26/pdfs/BOE-A-2010-8386.pdf

En cuanto a la productividad, no afecta. Y a algunos les hace padres para compensar otros recortes....sobre todo a aquellos que tienen horarios especiales o prolongados.

Saludos.


----------



## capuser (26 May 2010)

^^ No os preocupéis por el 5% del sueldo, total, cuando se hayan extinguido los mirlos blancos (tontos del culo) que siguen prestando dinero a Hispanistan, no habrá dinero ni para pagar nóminas, me veo al Estado con un déficit de caja creciente...


----------



## ghkghk (26 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Estamos bajistas.
> 
> Hay que talar; o sea, más Robespierre y menos Montesquieu.
> 
> ...




No he entendido un carajo... aunque te agradezco la molestia


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No hay oro en tu plan anticorralito? :8:
> 
> Estoy euforico acabo de pillar mis primeras monedas :baba:



Justo te acabo de poner un mensaje en el bilderberg...


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

con lo cual los altos cargos y directivos "asesores" puestos a dedo, no solo no van a ver reducidos sus ingresos sino que gracias a la productividad pueden incluso ganar mas, en cambio los de niveles mas bajos (que son los que curran) al no tener potestad en decidir sobre su productividad, sí les van a crujir...... sin comentarios


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> No he entendido un carajo... aunque te agradezco la molestia



Don Antonio Saenz del Castillo lo pone negro sobre blanco


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Don Antonio Saenz del Castillo lo pone negro sobre blanco



<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rciG9Vjpzo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rciG9Vjpzo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ghkghk (26 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rciG9Vjpzo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/4rciG9Vjpzo&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





Gracias. Estoy en el trabajo sin altavoces. En casa lo veo.


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Justo te acabo de poner un mensaje en el bilderberg...




Contestado


----------



## Sleepwalk (26 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> con lo cual los altos cargos y directivos "asesores" puestos a dedo, no solo no van a ver reducidos sus ingresos sino que gracias a la productividad pueden incluso ganar mas, en cambio los de niveles mas bajos (que son los que curran) al no tener potestad en decidir sobre su productividad, sí les van a crujir...... sin comentarios



Tampoco es eso. Si quieren "meterles mano" hay instrumentos.
Aquí tienes uno:
http://www.femp.es/files/11-1188-fichero/Acuerdo Ejecutiva mayo.pdf
Yo estoy emitiendo informes a saco.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

Tras las elecciones en Reino Unido y en Hungria ¿ sabeis cuantos paises quedan en Europa con gobierno socialista ? 

pues 3 
¿ sabeis cuales ?

GRECIA, PORTUGAL Y ESPAÑA 

Que casualidad eh 

¿alguien sigue dudando que ponerse corto es lo apropiado ? :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tras las elecciones en Reino Unido y en Hungria ¿ sabeis cuantos paises quedan en Europa con gobierno socialista ?
> 
> pues 3
> ¿ sabeis cuales ?
> ...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tras las elecciones en Reino Unido y en Hungria ¿ sabeis cuantos paises quedan en Europa con gobierno socialista ?
> 
> pues 3
> ¿ sabeis cuales ?
> ...




Sí, cuando pintan bastos y hay que recortar "derechos" les toca entrar en escena a estos, a los de la social-democracia, para amortiguar tensiones sociales.

Luego, cuando las cosas van bien, cuando nos ponemos largos para que me entiendas, les toca salir al escenario a la derechona.


Por eso, cuando veas que un país tiene gobierno socialista es porque ahí la cosa está muy mal.

De todas formas este Zapatero hasta la fecha ha tenido bastante calmado el patio, sin huelgas y sin follones. Como no sabemos si nos suben o bajan el sueldo o si nos vamos a jubilar con 67 o 65 o 63, pues no protestamos. Estos socialistas coinciden diciendo cosas diferentes, con diferentes palabras, sí, coinciden. Son flexibles, mira qué flexibles son.


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jHjZDIjHpWk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jHjZDIjHpWk&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

me acaban de entrar los cortos, al final no me salio mal lo de cerrarlos en minmos y volverlos a abrir ahora, 100 pipos mas que ganare o que dejare de perder, osea 700 lereles 

Pecata: puedo ser lo que tu quieras menos fanboy de un partido, TODOS me dan asco, pero que le vamos a hacer Zapatero mucho mas .


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me acaban de entrar los cortos, al final no me salio mal lo de cerrarlos en minmos y volverlos a abrir ahora, 100 pipos mas que ganare o que dejare de perder, osea 700 lereles
> 
> Pecata: puedo ser lo que tu quieras menos fanboy de un partido, TODOS me dan asco, pero que le vamos a hacer Zapatero mucho mas .



Yo soy fanboy de Saenz del Castillo y SNB


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Yo soy fanboy de Saenz del Castillo y SNB



que jrande don antonio 

Dios le oiga y nos vayamos a los 7700 sin escalas 

edito: para hoy me conforme con ver un rojo palido en el ibex, pero mañana quiero ver rojo pasion intenso


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> me acaban de entrar los cortos, al final no me salio mal lo de cerrarlos en minmos y volverlos a abrir ahora, 100 pipos mas que ganare o que dejare de perder, osea 700 lereles
> 
> Pecata: puedo ser lo que tu quieras menos fanboy de un partido, TODOS me dan asco, pero que le vamos a hacer Zapatero mucho mas .



Ustec perdone, pero es que como siempre criticas a los mismos... 
Coño que a veces parece que estoy en Intereconomía...


----------



## pyn (26 May 2010)

Ummmm preparando el despegue...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ustec perdone, pero es que como siempre criticas a los mismos...
> Coño que a veces parece que estoy en Intereconomía...



Suelo criticar a los que gobiernan  los otros desde luego no son mi propotipo de gobernante, pero no gobiernan 

Ademas ZParo es lo peor de lo peor, mira en el psoe tienen al jaurregui este que mandaron a Europa para quitarselo del medio, creo que ese lo haria bastante mejor y tambien es del psoe .

De todas formas la casta politica que nos ha tocado en suerte es de lo peor , a saco a robar al ciudadano y encima tomandole por gilipollas 


Parece que vamos a hacer maximos antes del guanazo


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Ummmm preparando el despegue...



Estamos en máximos del día...
¿Qué pasa hoy? Solo estamos las gacelillas en el foro...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2010)

Me parece que el sp quiere darse de ostias con los 1090


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estamos en máximos del día...
> ¿Qué pasa hoy? Solo estamos las gacelillas en el foro...





Pepitoria dijo:


> Me parece que el sp quiere darse de ostias con los 1090



De momento se cumple con precision matematica el diseño del doctor Mulder, es ahora justo cuando no deberia cagarla  .....................................................................




..............para lo cual el sp se tiene que ir por la barranquilla y el ibex de la manita haciendo eco 

De momento la precision ha sido milimetrica, tocar el 9200 en los futuros y girar


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

yo me acabo de salir de criteria a 3,339... por mi como si mañana toca los dos euros... 


Buenas tardes y buena suerte...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yo me acabo de salir de criteria a 3,339... por mi como si mañana toca los dos euros...
> 
> 
> Buenas tardes y buena suerte...



No has esperado a esos 10.000 que decias ayer 
Para ser un leon eres bastante cobardica jejjeje


----------



## Perchas (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> No has esperado a esos 10.000 que decias ayer
> Para ser un leon eres bastante cobardica jejjeje



Os estais saliendo de la Linde, eso me dice mi cuñado cuando piso la linea derecha de la carretera, esa qie hace turrruuuuuun


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

eur/usd en mínimos del día.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> yo me acabo de salir de criteria a 3,339... por mi como si mañana toca los dos euros...
> 
> 
> Buenas tardes y buena suerte...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> eur/usd en mínimos del día.



y ahora los 9100 en futuros ya son historia


----------



## judas iskariote (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Tras las elecciones en Reino Unido y en Hungria ¿ sabeis cuantos paises quedan en Europa con gobierno socialista ?
> 
> pues 3
> ¿ sabeis cuales ?
> ...




Perdon por mancharos el hilo, pero los socialistas llevan en Grecia 6 meses. Alli, los que la liaron, fueron otros. Que forman parte del PP Europeo para mas señas.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> y ahora los 9100 en futuros ya son historia



Pues yo los veo en mi pantallita... y los subo a 9105.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo los veo en mi pantallita... y los subo a 9105.



una escala tecnica


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

me pasa algo que no entiendo, como buena gacela tengo un ETF del Ibex y un ETF Inverso del Ibex y ..... curiosamente estan subiendo ambos, como se explica eso? y .... con cual me quedo, en este momento tengo las comisiones cubiertas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me pasa algo que no entiendo, como buena gacela tengo un ETF del Ibex y un ETF Inverso del Ibex y ..... curiosamente estan subiendo ambos, como se explica eso? y .... con cual me quedo, en este momento tengo las comisiones cubiertas



quedate con el bajista , hoy estan muy cabreados


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

segundo ataque al 9100 a ver si de esta se lleva por delante el 9050 y nos vamos a los ochomiles 


EDITO: Nuevos minimos y primer ataque al 9050 

Doctor Mulder, supongo que ustec se ha subido al tren ¿verdad?, me siento mucho mas seguro si viene usted a mi lado en el viaje, que los ochomiles tienen sus riesgos


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

Cuidado cortos...muy buenos datos en USA


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> segundo ataque al 9100 a ver si de esta se lleva por delante el 9050 y nos vamos a los ochomiles
> 
> 
> EDITO: Nuevos minimos y primer ataque al 9050
> ...



Buenas, lo siento prácticamente acabo de llegar y estaba poniéndome al día, no lo veo aun para meter cortos, pero podría dar señal dentro de poco.

Parece que los gringos quieren hacernos cerrar en máximos.


----------



## Fran200 (26 May 2010)

Calla que he entrado largo en SAN y BBVA hace unos minutos


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Buenas, lo siento prácticamente acabo de llegar y estaba poniéndome al día, no lo veo aun para meter cortos, pero podría dar señal dentro de poco.
> 
> Parece que los gringos quieren hacernos cerrar en máximos.



Mmmmh, pues yo me he puesto corta en EUR/USD y creo que de momento he acertado...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2010)

pues se ha dado una ostia con los 1090 y se ha quedado noqueado


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mmmmh, pues yo me he puesto corta en EUR/USD y creo que de momento he acertado...



Fuera. Me da miedo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

el euro no para de caer pero el sp no hoygan :no:


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Buenas, lo siento prácticamente acabo de llegar y estaba poniéndome al día, no lo veo aun para meter cortos, pero podría dar señal dentro de poco.
> 
> Parece que los gringos quieren hacernos cerrar en máximos.



Pues cerremos en maximos y ya veremos mañana como nos ostiamos.)

Hay que dejar un poco para todos


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Buenas, lo siento prácticamente acabo de llegar y estaba poniéndome al día, no lo veo aun para meter cortos, pero podría dar señal dentro de poco.
> 
> Parece que los gringos quieren hacernos cerrar en máximos.



me acabas de acojonar y he cerrado cortos con +75 pipos , espero que pueda volver a ponerme corto :no:


----------



## Lomendil (26 May 2010)

Vengo ahora de currar. Esta mañana cerré SAN a 8.4 (desde 8.1) desde el móvil por cautela. Bendita conexión móvil que me ha dado un día sosegado.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Veo hostias como panes...


¿Seguiis vivos...?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

pues me parece que no voy a ser capaz de entrar otra vez al precio que tenia los cortos :no:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

el ibex no acompaña a las subidas... ¿ que está pasando Mulder... Dinos algo por diossss...? :8::8:


Saludos ::


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Veo hostias como panes...
> 
> 
> ¿Seguiis vivos...?



pues si, y si entro corto otra vez en el mismo precio el gap me saldra gratix by the face 

Mira el euro especulador y entenderas pro que no acompaña


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues si, y si entro corto otra vez en el mismo precio el gap me saldra gratix by the face
> 
> Mira el euro especulador y entenderas pro que no acompaña




yo lo veo todo desde mi terminal...




pero parece que usted no... :XX:


----------



## Dolce & Bandarra (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estamos en máximos del día...
> ¿Qué pasa hoy? Solo estamos las gacelillas en el foro...



El resto os leemos con interés...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

El euro se hunde.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

la que está liando ZP... :ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

Pollastre a ver si hoy me dices que ves en el indicador susurrante antes de que cierre el ibex


----------



## DeCafeina (26 May 2010)

¿Empieza el guano?. La bajada está siendo curiosa.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Estamos en mínimos del día. ¿Haremos una remontada espectacular como ayer en la robasta, o nos hundiremos en el guano?


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

Estoy pensando en ponerme corto al cierre de hoy, tal vez en SAN, aunque en Cárpatos he visto una noticia sobre el BBVA que ponía los pelos como escarpias


----------



## Abner (26 May 2010)

*Usando el móvil como plataforma de trading??*



Lomendil dijo:


> Vengo ahora de currar. Esta mañana cerré SAN a 8.4 (desde 8.1) desde el móvil por cautela. Bendita conexión móvil que me ha dado un día sosegado.



¿Cómo es eso del móvil? Qué broker online te permite conectarte desde el móvil? Yo es que estoy planteandome el convertirme en gacela (cuando me desplumen un poco más virtualmente) y el principal problema que tengo es que el proxy del curro me lo corta todo.... 

Por cierto. Hay algún mercado que abra durante el fin de semana y que tenga un volumen de negocio razonable? ¿Y que estén abiertos desde pongamos las 20:00 hasta las 00:00h? (Aparte de los usanos que están abiertos hasta las 22:00h de aquí). 

Un saludo majos.
Que no se os coman los leoncios.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy pensando en ponerme corto al cierre de hoy, tal vez en SAN, aunque en Cárpatos he visto una noticia sobre el BBVA que ponía los pelos como escarpias




no lo veo... mañana gap al alza... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy pensando en ponerme corto al cierre de hoy, tal vez en SAN, aunque en Cárpatos he visto una noticia sobre el BBVA que ponía los pelos como escarpias



yo estoy intentando entrar corto de nuevo donde los tenia pero me temo que no va a poder ser ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> no lo veo... mañana gap al alza... 8:



¿En qué estás pillada, gacelilla?


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿En qué estás pillada, gacelilla?



cerré los largos que llevaba de ayer hace un buen rato en máximos del día...

cuando hable de gacelas mírese al espejo... sin acritud... 8:


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Estoy pensando en ponerme corto al cierre de hoy, tal vez en SAN, aunque en Cárpatos he visto una noticia sobre el BBVA que ponía los pelos como escarpias



Avisa si lo haces, mas de uno te seguiremos.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre .Sigo corto
La "bomba blue" que apunta Cárpatos podría ser el detonante del acto final.Con el rumor podría bastar.
Os sigo desde el curro.Tengo turno de noche.
Veo al ibex en el tope del canal.Luego...

PD:El c.o.t de las últimas 2 semanas está neutral.Si cambia el sesgo daré un toque.
PD 2:El € debe llevar acoplada una excavadora,o algo. 1,2208


----------



## DeCafeina (26 May 2010)

Aprovechando el turno de consultas gacelístico. 

Yo he hecho alguna que otra incursión en bolsa comprando acciones, y ya me ha picado el gusanillo. Me gustaría probar con otros productos, como CFD's, y operar a corto plazo al alza y a la baja. Mi pregunta es: así a ojímetro, ¿con qué capital mínimo sería recomendable empezar a operar para no ahogarse con gastos y comisiones?. Soy consciente de que dependerá del broker, pero me vale con un orden de magnitud. Tengo unos ahorrillos que superan mi sueldo de un año (un sueldo muy mejorable, por otro lado), pero no me gustaría poner en riesgo más de 2.000 euros. ¿Es posible operar con cantidades tan paupérrimas?.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

Pollastre donde coño te meteras tu todos los dias a esta hora xd


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Buenas tardes
> Quiero sangre .Sigo corto
> La "bomba blue" que apunta Cárpatos podría ser el detonante del acto final.Con el rumor podría bastar.
> Os sigo desde el curro.Tengo turno de noche.
> ...



Tope de canal? tiramos para arriba?
c.o.t.??? que significa?

Bomba blue????:


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2010)

que viene el guano


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Corto en criteria a 3,347... 


a tomar por culo las plusvas de hoy... ya veréis... :ouch:


Saludos


----------



## Wataru_ (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> cerré los largos que llevaba de ayer hace un buen rato en máximos del día...
> 
> cuando hable de gacelas mírese al espejo... sin acritud... 8:



Por ese tipo de comentarios es por lo que se te quiere...

Desde luego... jaja

Leí lo de Mulder con el San y ufff... ya me está costando darle al botón... juas


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Avisa si lo haces, mas de uno te seguiremos.



Nada, pensaba cogerlo en 8.29 para cortos pero cuando le he metido ya estaba algo lejos y no me parece adecuado cogerlo más abajo.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

MIERDA. Se me ha bloqueado la página de renta4.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Corto en criteria a 3,347...
> 
> 
> a tomar por culo las plusvas de hoy... ya veréis... :ouch:
> ...



¿Pero tú no esperabas gap al alza?


----------



## pyn (26 May 2010)

alguna liebre ha debido de saltar en el mundo hedge porque esta bajada de última hora carece de sentido. Quizás lo que comentan del BBVA y sus problemas económicos, como sea algo de eso, mañana tenemos festival del humor.


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

Buenas tardes..... por decir algo, he andado liado, me han saltado el stop con tanta montaña rusa ::

Que es eso de la bomba rumore blue? Porfa que alguien me lo explique que tengo lereles en un banco azul, en la página de Cárpatos no he visto nada 

Gracias


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Tope de canal? tiramos para arriba?
> c.o.t.??? que significa?
> 
> Bomba blue????:



Como diria Jack el Destripador:"Vallamos por partes"

-Estamos en los máximos del canal bajista semanal.En teoría deberíamos ir a visitar la parte baja d dicho canal.Mientras no se rompa es lo que hay.Ya vais notando como la cotización va declinando hoy.

-La "bomba blue" es el rumor sobre cierto banco azul patrio.Blue si eres joven
-El cot es la estadística sobre como están posicionados los cerebros del mercado.Mitad alcistas,mitad bajistas ahora.
Se consulta aquí:Commodity Futures and Forex Trading Charts y se mira la posición de los "large speculators"
s2


----------



## pyn (26 May 2010)

Link de lo que puede venir:

BBVA Said to Be Unable to Renew $1 Billion of Funding, WSJ Says - Bloomberg.com


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

Que sepa todo el mundo que si me metía en el SAN era por el gap de apertura nada más, es posible que mañana aun se haga un máximo (o no, que el mercado está dificilísimo) pero no tenía ganas de abrir un futuro en el Stoxx tal y como se está desarrollando el asunto ahora, que está supercomplicado.

Si alguien se mete corto que sepa que mañana puede que pierda algo antes de ganar.


----------



## pyn (26 May 2010)

Buah el miniibex dónde ha cerrado en la robasta: 8955.0!!!!


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

¿Os funciona bien Renta4? No me deja entrar a ver nada, no se cargan las pantallas, ahahahahahahahahahahah.


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Os funciona bien Renta4? No me deja entrar a ver nada, no se cargan las pantallas, ahahahahahahahahahahah.



sip, a mi me funcionaba bien hasta que le di una hostia a la pantalla, mierda de dia


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Os funciona bien Renta4? No me deja entrar a ver nada, no se cargan las pantallas, ahahahahahahahahahahah.





actualice su Windows 95... 8:


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Os funciona bien Renta4? No me deja entrar a ver nada, no se cargan las pantallas, ahahahahahahahahahahah.



R4 *esdepobres*

Que lo sepas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (26 May 2010)

me caguen la leche que man dao , mira que despues de aguantar todo el santo dia con mis cortos cerrarlos justo antes del guanazo, esos 75 pipos de plusvalia me saben a rayos y truenos, tenia que haberme quedado quietecito como tenia pensado.

120 pipos que he dejado de ganar 

solo me consolaria un gap al alza mañana pero me temo que no sera asi


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> R4 *esdepobres*
> 
> Que lo sepas



Estoy en trámites de cambiarme a Interdin, aunque con tanto apalancamiento, tengo más peligro que HL.


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Os funciona bien Renta4? No me deja entrar a ver nada, no se cargan las pantallas, ahahahahahahahahahahah.




La plataforma de 4Rich falla más que una escopeta de feria. Yo me cansé y llamé a Interdin .... como se nota que usan windows en 4Rich jajajjajaja.


----------



## AGM (26 May 2010)

No jugueis este mes ni el próximo! Que os lo he advertido!!!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

Me temo que la próxima vez que el DJI se ponga por debajo del 10100 va a ser la última.
Está haciendo guiños al rejostión


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Estoy en trámites de cambiarme a Interdin, aunque con tanto apalancamiento, tengo más peligro que HL.



ç


Ese es mi miedo... poder meter cortos gordos al botas con un 10% de garantias .... madre


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

Co*o,ya lo ha perdido.A ver si le han puesto paracaidas


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2010)

Buenas tardes foro... 

Hablando de €/$, propongo la siguiente fórmula, la podríamos llamar Starkiller's Theory :

1,6038-0,618*(1,6038-0,8231)=1,6038-0,5*(1,6038-0,6382)=1,121

Saludos...


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

Se desploma un poco


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

joder... mañana un crash bursátil seria la rehostia... :baba:


----------



## Catacrack (26 May 2010)

Pecata a mi R4 tambien me peto para el cierre de sesion. Yo tenia ya los contratos de interdin firmados y solo me falto llamar para que vinieran a recogerlos pero tanto apalancamiento me dio miedo.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes foro...
> 
> Hablando de €/$, propongo la siguiente fórmula, la podríamos llamar Starkiller Theorem :
> 
> ...



¿Y con eso ,de rebajas por NY, que te dan?


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido mediano y el saldo diario ha sido negativo.

- Han iniciado el dia vendiendo pero a las 10 se han puesto a comprar hasta las casi las 11.
- A esa hora han empezado a soltar papelitos y apenas han parado salvo a las 16 donde han comprado un poco para volver a vender.
- En subasta han vendido.

Parece que esperan gap a la baja para mañana, no iba muy desencaminado queriendo ponerme corto para mañana, pero lo importante es que se han pasado el día vendiendo mientras en el gráfico hemos visto un lateral con tendencia a bajar hacia el final del día, una señal muy sospechosa.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Pecata a mi R4 tambien me peto para el cierre de sesion. Yo tenia ya los contratos de interdin firmados y solo me falto llamar para que vinieran a recogerlos pero tanto apalancamiento me dio miedo.



Ultimamente no te prodigas mucho por aquí, catacrack...


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

AGM dijo:


> No jugueis este mes ni el próximo! Que os lo he advertido!!!!!



Yo creo que el próximo mes no va a ser como mucha gente espera que sea.

No digo más de momento.


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

Pecata, he acabado mi post el en club. No se si pasarme a leer el hilo de juancarlosb ... fijo que esta noche no duermo... Mañana saco hasta el último centimo del banquito de FG


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Como diria Jack el Destripador:"Vallamos por partes"









Primero la parte de abajo y luego la de arriba... )

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Primero la parte de abajo y luego la de arriba... )
> 
> Saludos...




Como dijo una vez el ilustre forero Tonuel 


A ver estudiao


Sin acritud :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que el próximo mes no va a ser como mucha gente espera que sea.
> 
> No digo más de momento.



¿y cómo espera la gente que sea? ¿malo, y en realidad va a ser bueno?
Me deja usted siempre con unas intrigas...


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿y cómo espera la gente que sea? ¿malo, y en realidad va a ser bueno?
> Me deja usted siempre con unas intrigas...



Mulder es el maestro del suspense


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (26 May 2010)

BBVA Said to Be Unable to Renew $1 Billion of Funding, WSJ Says - Bloomberg.com
_Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria, SA ha sido incapaz de renovar alrededor de $ 1 mil millones de financiación a corto plazo, el Wall Street Journal, citando personas no identificadas con conocimiento de la cuestión.

BBVA no ha sido capaz de renovar la financiación en el mercado de papel comercial de EE.UU. este mes, según el diario.​_
Esto no es muy bueno, ¿no?.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

Taaaaliiiivaaann!
Hay un gilipollas que ha escrito mal "vayamos"

Ah,que soy yo!!:´abajo:


----------



## DeCafeina (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creo que el próximo mes no va a ser como mucha gente espera que sea.
> 
> No digo más de momento.



Y yo lo afirmo. Además, puedo aseguraros rotundamente que la próxima vez que llueva no va a ser a gusto de todos. 

Porfaaa, Mulder. ¿Cómo espera mucha gente que sea el mes que viene?.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Y yo lo afirmo. Además, puedo aseguraros rotundamente que la próxima vez que llueva no va a ser a gusto de todos.
> 
> Porfaaa, Mulder. ¿Cómo espera mucha gente que sea el mes que viene?.



En tiempos hacíamos porras...es fácil averiguarlo.


----------



## Catacrack (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ultimamente no te prodigas mucho por aquí, catacrack...



Por falta de tiempo cambie el tradeo diario por el sell&hold. 

Pero os suelo leer a diario.


----------



## Starkiller (26 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Taaaaliiiivaaann!
> Hay un gilipollas que ha escrito mal "vayamos"
> 
> Ah,que soy yo!!:´abajo:



Cabrón! Que en el trabajo no puedo soltar carcajadas, coñe...

Por cierto, lo mismo esto afecta algo al IBEX...

Iberdrola impugna la junta de accionistas de ACS - Economia_Energia - Economia - ABC.es

Lo digo porque cuando alguien le da una patada al avispero, a veces pasan cosas malas.

Si encima quien le da la patada es la amante del apicultor, ni te cuento lo turbio que puede ponerse el tema...


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

Seria muy de antipatriota crear una noticia en meneame con el enlace de Bloomberg del Bbva .....no?


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Cabrón! Que en el trabajo no puedo soltar carcajadas, coñe...
> 
> Por cierto, lo mismo esto afecta algo al IBEX...
> 
> ...



Y ahora contraataca con chistes del club de Flo
Canalla!!


----------



## Condor (26 May 2010)

Eh!!! que vallamos no está mal escrito; lo que sucede es que no creo que sea para ponerle puertas al campo. Como al IBEX pues, que habría que vallarlo para que no se desmadre. Lo vallamos o ya vamos tarde?

Hoy más o menos igual que ayer, pero menos parecido al mañana


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Eh!!! que vallamos no está mal escrito, lo que sucede es que no creo que sea para ponerle puertas al campo. Como al IBEX pues, que habría que vallarlo para que no se desmadre. Lo vallamos o ya vamos tarde?
> 
> Hoy más o menos igual que ayer, pero menos parecido al mañana



Yo creo que en cuando aparece el Cóndor, los índices bajan unos puntos de golpe... voy a comprobarlo.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Mulder... mañana es 27, ¿o era para el 28? ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Condor (26 May 2010)

Bueno, ayer me dije que esto estaba entre los 8900 y los 9200 para terminar igual que ayer. Si aparezco es sólo para que no se nos vaya de las manos hacia arriba


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2010)

El sp quiere otro ostiazo con los 1090

Esto me recuerda a...


----------



## Condor (26 May 2010)

El 27, con luna llena, ya estarán cerrados los mercados, por eso lo dejó para el 28 (a Mulder me refiero, claro)


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿y cómo espera la gente que sea? ¿malo, y en realidad va a ser bueno?
> Me deja usted siempre con unas intrigas...




Me parece que unos cuantos metieron el final de junio en la porra.


Lo suponen bajista y Mulder alcista ¿no es asín, maestro?


----------



## telefrancisco (26 May 2010)

Joder, pues lo del BBVA, lo de ACS/Iberdrola... tiene tela. Pero digo yo, ¿es posible que mañana haya mucho guano si finalmente el congreso NO aprueba el plan de Zapatero?


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Me parece que unos cuantos metieron el final de junio en la porra.
> 
> Lo suponen bajista y Mulder alcista ¿no es asín, maestro?



Yo no digo nada, solo lo que he dicho


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

telefrancisco dijo:


> Joder, pues lo del BBVA, lo de ACS/Iberdrola... tiene tela. Pero digo yo, ¿es posible que mañana haya mucho guano si finalmente el congreso NO aprueba el plan de Zapatero?



Pero si la Merkel también se ha entrevistado con Rajoy para que hagan lo que ella dice, que parece que sea solo ZPésimo el que sale con cara de funeral pero a los otros también les han dado su ración de rapapolvo, bien merecida en mi opinión.

Son todos unos perroflautas y en Europa lo saben muy bien.


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (26 May 2010)

Sacad toda la pasta o perdereis hasta la camisa.
La bolsa ejpañola, al igual que sus activos inmobiliarios, está infladísima.
Hasta los 3.000, imagínate si hay recorrido a la baja aún.
Avisados quedais.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Sacad toda la pasta o perdereis hasta la camisa.
> La bolsa ejpañola, al igual que sus activos inmobiliarios, está infladísima.
> Hasta los 3.000, imagínate si hay recorrido a la baja aún.
> Avisados quedais.



Gracias por el aviso. 
¿Y si vamos cortos? Nos vamos a forrar...


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

PEPITO GRILLAO dijo:


> Sacad toda la pasta o perdereis hasta la camisa.
> La bolsa ejpañola, al igual que sus activos inmobiliarios, está infladísima.
> Hasta los 3.000, imagínate si hay recorrido a la baja aún.
> Avisados quedais.



¿Y no es aconsejable abrir cortos entonces?

Ahora preguntará qué es un corto...


----------



## twetter (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿Y no es aconsejable abrir cortos entonces?
> 
> Ahora preguntará qué es un corto...



bueno mulder como tantas veces se ha dicho por aqui, cada uno hace sus profecias 

Por cierto hablando de profecias sigue en pie tu prevision del 27-28???

saludos,

twetter


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

twetter dijo:


> bueno mulder como tantas veces se ha dicho por aqui, cada uno hace sus profecias
> 
> Por cierto hablando de profecias sigue en pie tu prevision del 27-28???
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que sigue en pie, pero ahora tengo más profecías 

Ya las iré soltando a su debido momento.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El sp quiere otro ostiazo con los 1090
> 
> Esto me recuerda a...



Que viene, que viene


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

pero los futuros del Ibex estan en verde por primera vez

edito: planos


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

El Banco de España endurece las provisiones que exige a la banca | elmundo.es

Menos BAI para Bancos


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

Una cotizacion baja Euro/Dolar a todas luces beneficia las exportaciones de la zona Euro amen de que desincentiva las importaciones estimulando mayor consumo de la produccion propia....deberian ser buenas noticias...al menos los USA festejan que caiga su tipo de cambio.

Mejor aun si llegase a paridad 1 a 1, nos ponemos a exportar como locos....los chinos llevan subvaluando el Yuan como base estrategica de su politica de exportaciones. O es que acaso no se esta precionando a China para que permita apreciarse al Yuan??


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

¿Qué os dice este gráfico del EUR/USD?






Es que tiene pinta de que va a romper hacia un lado o hacia otro. Lo que no sé es hacia qué lado...


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué os dice este gráfico del EUR/USD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que se despeña, cada bajada acompañada con fuerte incremento de volumen....pero insisto que el que baje no es malo para Europa, no es malo para España...NO ES MALO


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Que se despeña, cada bajada acompañada con fuerte incremento de volumen....pero insisto que el que baje no es malo para Europa, no es malo para España...NO ES MALO



No me importa que sea bueno o malo para España...  Quiero saber si es bueno o malo para mi... (me he puesto corta).
Las subidas tienen un volumen muy pequeño.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Mejor aun si llegase a paridad 1 a 1, nos ponemos a exportar como locos....los chinos llevan subvaluando el Yuan como base estrategica de su politica de exportaciones. O es que acaso no se esta pre*C*ionando a China para que permita apreciarse al Yuan??



Esa talivana que no está atenta, adelante con el rapapolvo!


----------



## pyn (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Esa talivana que no está atenta, adelante con el rapapolvo!




¿Y la palabra subvaluado qué te parece?

Sobre lo del gráfico, yo ten temas de forex no estoy muy puesto pero la tendencia es claramente bajista, da hasta cosica mirarlo. ¿En que punto te pusiste corta pecata?


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué os dice este gráfico del EUR/USD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es muy dudoso saber hacia donde va, aunque yo diría que seguirá subiendo hasta el viernes pero por el timing más que nada. Aunque con este índice suelo acertar poco.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¿Qué os dice este gráfico del EUR/USD?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pero si te lo he puesto aquí.... :ouch:



las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes foro...
> 
> Hablando de €/$, propongo la siguiente fórmula, la podríamos llamar Starkiller's Theory :
> 
> ...


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Y la palabra subvaluado qué te parece?
> 
> Sobre lo del gráfico, yo ten temas de forex no estoy muy puesto pero la tendencia es claramente bajista, da hasta cosica mirarlo. ¿En que punto te pusiste corta pecata?



ein??
SUBVALUADO - Enciclopedia de Economía

Subvaluado...subvaluado...subvaluado....8:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> ¿Y la palabra subvaluado qué te parece?
> 
> Sobre lo del gráfico, yo ten temas de forex no estoy muy puesto pero la tendencia es claramente bajista, da hasta cosica mirarlo. ¿En que punto te pusiste corta pecata?



1,2240.
Tiene un soporte en 1,2222 pero lo había perforado, y ahora lo ha vuelto a recuperar así que no sé, no sé...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Pero si te lo he puesto aquí.... :ouch:



Ainssss, no lo había visto.
Es que con tanto mensaje, y encima me ha petado la web de Renta4, todo a la vez...
Y eso, ¿para cuándo?


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No me importa que sea bueno o malo para España...  Quiero saber si es bueno o malo para mi... (me he puesto corta).
> Las subidas tienen un volumen muy pequeño.



sinceramente te aplaudo por tu contestación, creo que ha sido la mas lógica y razonada de los últimos dias. Te felicito:XX:


----------



## pyn (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> ein??
> SUBVALUADO - Enciclopedia de Economía
> 
> Subvaluado...subvaluado...subvaluado....8:



Déjese de memeces, para mirar el significado o la ortografía de una palabra se mira el diccionario de la RAE. Es como si para mirar el precio de una cotización miramos en BolsaPHP.

Según Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición

"La palabra* Subvaluado *no está en el Diccionario. "


----------



## Lomendil (26 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> "La palabra* Subvaluado *no está en el Diccionario. "



La palabra telencéfalo tampoco y usted tiene uno como todos los demás, espero...


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2010)

guano en camino


----------



## DeCafeina (26 May 2010)

Final de sesión movidito... ¿quién ha sido?


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> Final de sesión movidito... ¿quién ha sido?



Uy, perdón, quería vender un mini-eurodolar, y por error he vendido un trillón de contratos. Malditas teclas. Es que sin las gafas de cerca no veo nada.

Ahora lo arreglo...


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Que se despeña, cada bajada acompañada con fuerte incremento de volumen....pero insisto que el que baje no es malo para Europa, no es malo para España...NO ES MALO



Pues si que era que se despeñaba, sí... 
Gallifante para usted.
Y plusvalías para mi.



(igual sois muy jóvenes y no sabéis lo que son los gallifantes...)


----------



## rafaxl (26 May 2010)

Buenas tardes compis, dia movidito hoy. Me han tenido asilado todo el puto dia en la uni y tenia un mono del copon de cacharrear por el foro a ver como pinta el panorama.

En cuanto a lo de junio, lo esperaremos con impaciencia.

Gallifantes...:XX:


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Déjese de memeces, para mirar el significado o la ortografía de una palabra se mira el diccionario de la RAE. Es como si para mirar el precio de una cotización miramos en BolsaPHP.
> 
> Según Diccionario de la lengua española - Vigésima segunda edición
> 
> "La palabra* Subvaluado *no está en el Diccionario. "





Modera tu lenguaje, memo....que ni tu ni yo no hemos dado esas libertades.

Si debo reconocer algo dimelo como la gente educada lo hace. Ya que de educacion gira tu parafernalia, haz gala de ella.


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues si que era que se despeñaba, sí...
> Gallifante para usted.
> Y plusvalías para mi.
> 
> ...



No no soy joven al nivel que sugiere clasificar, solo que los gallifantes no llegaron a cruzar el Atlantico y en el otro mundo hispanoparlante no son de general conocimiento.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Uy, perdón, quería vender un mini-eurodolar, y por error he vendido un trillón de contratos. Malditas teclas. Es que sin las gafas de cerca no veo nada.
> 
> Ahora lo arreglo...



<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BW7HW_VuLxw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******Access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BW7HW_VuLxw&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xd0d0d0&hl=es_ES&feature=player_detailpage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Saludos... )


----------



## pyn (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Modera tu lenguaje, memo....que ni tu ni yo no hemos dado esas libertades.
> 
> Si debo reconocer algo dimelo como la gente educada lo hace. Ya que de educacion gira tu parafernalia, haz gala de ella.



Que yo sepa no te he llamado memo, he dicho que no digas memeces que es distinto, vamos a dejar de ensuciar el hilo con disputas estúpidas.Si tienes cualquier otro tipo de problema, consulta o apunte remítemelo por privado y gustosamente lo leeré.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

jur jur... habrá que estar atentos mañana a la votación en el congreso...

Como no aprueben las medidas nos vamos a los 7000 del tirón... :XX:


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## evidente (26 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Que yo sepa no te he llamado memo, he dicho que no digas memeces que es distinto, vamos a dejar de ensuciar el hilo con disputas estúpidas.Si tienes cualquier otro tipo de problema, consulta o apunte remítemelo por privado y gustosamente lo leeré.



Noop, nada mas que añadir...no merece la pena8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 May 2010)

bueno quien ha sido el capullo que se ha quedado largo para mañana?????????????????'









yoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> jur jur... habrá que estar atentos mañana a la votación en el congreso...
> 
> Como no aprueben las medidas nos vamos a los 7000 del tirón... :XX:
> 
> ...



No sé cuantos votos necesitan, pero:

El PNV votará en contra del decreto anti-crisis del Gobierno. El Correo

http://www.lavanguardia.es/politica...-plan-de-ajuste-tras-la-negativa-del-pnv.html

Así que CIU es clave en la votación de mañana... Lo bueno es que mañana, absentismo de diputados = 0.

El decreto podría aprobarse por un solo voto... si todos van y nadie se equivoca

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2010/05/26/espana/1274890860.html


----------



## Condor (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Modera tu lenguaje, memo....que ni tu ni yo no hemos dado esas libertades.
> 
> Si debo reconocer algo dimelo como la gente educada lo hace. Ya de de educacion gira tu parafernalia, haz gala de ella.



La educación es aquello que nos queda cuando perdemos la educación.

Y respecto a la pregunta sobre de que lado caerá, generalmente es exponencial al valor de la alfombra el lado del que cae la tostada con mermelada


----------



## errozate (26 May 2010)

¿Habéis visto BBVA y SAN en NY?


Por las medidas de MAFO. 



González, Botín: nadie se mofa de MAFO. :no:


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No sé cuantos votos necesitan, pero:
> 
> El PNV votará en contra del decreto anti-crisis del Gobierno. El Correo
> 
> ...



Yo no estoy de acuerdo con las medidas de ZPésimo, pero lo que tampoco me gusta es la excusa esgrimida por estos príncipes de los terruñitos de la srta. Pepis, que son los que más han contribuido (y siguen contribuyendo) a crear más déficit con sus cochazos oficiales, embajadas en lugares remotos, traductores manifiestamente inútiles en el senado y campeonatos de deportes elitistas que exigen cuantiosas infraestructuras para estar activos dos días al año.

Pero como no se aprueben las medidas por culpa de estos, sus huevos van a ser el siguiente objetivo de la apisonadora de Merkel.

Estos aun no han entendido que hemos dejado de ser un pais para pasar a ser un protectorado.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto BBVA y SAN en NY?
> 
> Por las medidas de MAFO.
> 
> González, Botín: nadie se mofa de MAFO. :no:



Jo, y yo al final me he quedado sin entrar corto al SAN:

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR): NYSE:STD quotes & news - Google Finance

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria SA (ADR): NYSE:BBVA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## bertok (26 May 2010)

Hamijos, pasaba a recordar que seguimos en crash.
Cuando toca subir, lo hacemos menos que los demás y cerramos en mínimos intradiarios.

Be careful ahí fuera.

Me voy al hilo de la catástrofe a darme el chute diario de realidad.


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Jo, y yo al final me he quedado sin entrar corto al SAN:
> 
> Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR): NYSE:STD quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria SA (ADR): NYSE:BBVA quotes & news - Google Finance





Venga Mulder... ahora no se queje... :no:

Ya sabe que para ganar big money hay que echarle pelotas... :


Saludos :


----------



## DeCafeina (26 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Vamos a ver......¿no nos vendieron la burra hace solo dos semanas que los 750.000 millones de € eran para que no atacaran nuestra moneda?....¿Cómo es posible que luego digan -en este foro hilos sesudos- y noticias qué es bueno para la economía?.
> ¿En que quedamos?.
> Me da la extraña sensación que esta tomadura de pelo es idéntica a la rectificación de ayer en el BOE de la limitación de créditos a ayuntamientos.
> Se argumenta una cosa y su contraria.
> ...



El queso de Gruyere tiene agujeros.
Cuanto más queso, más agujeros.
Cuantos más agujeros, menos queso.

Cuanto más queso, menos queso.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2010)

Mama

el guano ha llegado


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Venga chavales... todos juntos...


GUANO... GUANO... :Baile:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

::


Pepitoria dijo:


> Mama
> 
> el guano ha llegado




Espero que la mano se quede hoy en casita... :fiufiu:


----------



## DeCafeina (26 May 2010)

¡Pecata Minuta!, ¡¡¡ LAS GAFAAAAS !!!. ¡¡¡Te las has vuelto a quitar!!!


----------



## Misterio (26 May 2010)

Estos americanos hacen cosas acojonantes.


----------



## Condor (26 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Modera tu lenguaje, memo....que ni tu ni yo no hemos dado esas libertades.
> 
> Si debo reconocer algo dimelo como la gente educada lo hace. Ya de de educacion gira tu parafernalia, haz gala de ella.



La educación es aquello que nos queda cuando perdemos la educación.

Y respecto a la pregunta sobre de que lado caerá, generalmente es exponencial al valor de la alfombra el lado del que cae la tostada con mermelada


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 May 2010)

Ahora mismo el S&P500 baja un 0,5% y le llamáis guano a eso, ja ja ja 

Estos no son los pepitoria y tonuel del 2008.... )

Preparaos porque mañana y pasado van a caer ****** como panes...


----------



## Diegales (26 May 2010)

Alguien se ha equivocado al meter una orden en el DJ y se ha ido 100 puntitos para abajo en apenas 5 minutos. ?Quien ha sido?


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> La educación es aquello que nos queda cuando perdemos la educación.
> 
> Y respecto a la pregunta sobre de que lado caerá, generalmente es exponencial al valor de la alfombra el lado del que cae la tostada con mermelada




Hostia puta... me pareció haber tenido un dejà vu... :


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Ahora mismo el S&P500 baja un 0,5% y le llamáis guano a eso, ja ja ja
> 
> Estos no son los pepitoria y tonuel del 2008.... )
> 
> Preparaos porque mañana y pasado van a caer ****** como panes...




Estamos llamando a papá oso...


Deberia hacer usted lo mismo... antipatriota... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## rafaxl (26 May 2010)

And now we are "bijhaaaaain" the guano...::

Esto cambia mas que el cigala amigos. Mañana hasta voy a madrugar para ver el espectaculo (estoy de tarde en la uni).

Por cierto, ¿que hay de nuevo sobre el tema del BBV y su "falta" de dinero?


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Venga cojones... ¿ sólo 150 puntos de gap...? :no:

Mañana quiero ver 500... y que se le pongan por corbata a Zetaperro... )


Saludos )


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Venga Mulder... ahora no se queje... :no:
> 
> Ya sabe que para ganar big money hay que echarle pelotas... :



Pelotas había, pero me he fijado tarde, ya eran más de las 17 (más garantías) y encima en acciones mis gráficos tienen cierto retraso.

A pesar de todo he metido la orden pero no ha llegado al precio que quería, que era el más ideal y me lo he perdido por unos pocos minutos.

En fin, otro día será, todos los días hay bolsa.


----------



## DeCafeina (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ....
> En fin, otro día será, todos los días hay bolsa.



De momento...:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pelotas había, pero me he fijado tarde, ya eran más de las 17 (más garantías) y encima en acciones mis gráficos tienen cierto retraso.
> 
> A pesar de todo he metido la orden pero no ha llegado al precio que quería, que era el más ideal y me lo he perdido por unos pocos minutos.
> 
> En fin, otro día será, todos los días hay bolsa.





Si... pero no todos los dias se pierden los 8000 del tirón... )


Por cierto, ¿acaso su agente de bolsa no dispone de tiempo real y posis...? :XX:

Éso le pasa por mirar tanto la pela... )


Saludos


----------



## Pepitoria (26 May 2010)

Nos estamos acostumbrando al guano. Ya no es como antes.

Vaya en la apertura el último largo que apague la luz


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

me estoy haciendo caquita... inocho:


----------



## especulador financiero (26 May 2010)

Voy a entrar en FourRich a ver si mis cortos de criteria siguen allí... jajaja... )

Ahora vuelvo... :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¡Pecata Minuta!, ¡¡¡ LAS GAFAAAAS !!!. ¡¡¡Te las has vuelto a quitar!!!



Esta vez no he sido yo, estaba cenando.


----------



## telefrancisco (26 May 2010)

Ojo al EUR/USD, que como perfore ese soporte (de hecho, ya estamos por debajo del minimo de 2008) nos vamos del actual 1.22 derechitos al 1.16.


----------



## debianita (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Voy a entrar en FourRich a ver si mis cortos de criteria siguen allí... jajaja... )
> 
> Ahora vuelvo... :baba:




Veo que vuelve a ser ustec mismo, le ha dejado de invadir el espiritu de juanlu , espero que vendiera caro. Mañana puede ser un festival de osos pardos :XX:

Por cierto, puede ustec ver a traves de su terminal bloomberg como el tito botas se esta haciendo caquita ? 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pelotas había, pero me he fijado tarde, *ya eran más de las 17 (más garantías)* y encima *en acciones mis gráficos tienen cierto retraso*.
> 
> A pesar de todo he metido la orden pero no ha llegado al precio que quería, que era el más ideal y me lo he perdido por unos pocos minutos.
> 
> En fin, otro día será, todos los días hay bolsa.



Interdin si que es de pobres...


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Si... pero no todos los dias se pierden los 8000 del tirón... )
> 
> Por cierto, ¿acaso su agente de bolsa no dispone de tiempo real y posis...? :XX:
> 
> Éso le pasa por mirar tanto la pela... )



Mi agente de bolsa tiene posis y precios en tiempo real, solo me he referido a los gráficos que son una historia propia.

De todas formas lo de entrar corto en SAN me lo planteaba porque el Stoxx está muy peligroso estos días, hacen cosas más ilógicas incluso que el Ibex ultimamente.


----------



## Mulder (26 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Interdin si que es de pobres...



Tanto talivanismo y tanta historia para no entender la palabra '*mis*' 

Tendré que autonombrarme talivan de la lectura comprensiva ::


----------



## ako (26 May 2010)

ako dijo:


> He comprado SAN a 7,98. Como gacela que soy cuando amanezca se que tengo que correr más que los leones, por ahora veo que tienen la vista puesta en los cortos los futuros a 200 puntitos, mi objetivo de salida son alrededor de los 9. Sere devorado, ya lo vorem, je,je,je



vaya sorpresa ¡¡¡ acabo ve venir del curro y veo que ha bajado 0,6% el SAN suerte que esta mañana vendi a 8,37 ya que vi que no tenia fuerza para romper la direrectriz del canal bajista intradia, y me dije que el ultimo centimo lo genen los leoncios je,je he ganado más del 4 % en 22 horas


----------



## pecata minuta (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Tanto talivanismo y tanta historia para no entender la palabra '*mis*'
> 
> Tendré que autonombrarme talivan de la lectura comprensvia ::



Je je, como te picas...


----------



## bertok (26 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Mi agente de bolsa tiene posis y precios en tiempo real, solo me he referido a los gráficos que son una historia propia.
> 
> De todas formas lo de entrar corto en SAN me lo planteaba porque el Stoxx está muy peligroso estos días, hacen cosas más ilógicas incluso que el Ibex ultimamente.



Hamijo andate con cuidado.

Con el background que tienes ya sabes lo peligroso que está el tema. La volatilidad arrasa los SL e ir sin ellos es de locos.

Que sea el gacelerío el que se juegue los cuartos.

Te lo digo desde el aprecio.


----------



## pacomer (26 May 2010)

Al BBVA como al resto, lo está bail-outeando el BCE que se está comiendo su mierda tóxica sin problemas, por ahi fuera no prestan más que a intereses muy altos. A cambio ya vemos, el Euro cayendo a plomo, y a Zapatero le caen palos de todos lados para que empieza con tijerazos a lo bestia. Manana el IBEX va a perforar los 8000 y hacia el abismo.


----------



## rafaxl (26 May 2010)

Rajoy se abstendrá en la votación del “tijeratazo” tras atender los ruegos de Merkel y Sarkozy - elConfidencial.com

Ya sabemos quien manda aqui lo cual no deja de parecerme bien, excepto en cosas como esta. Si el zpollas tiene credibilidad ( :: ) deberia sacarlo sin problema pero tienen que venir a decirnos todo como niños de 3 años (ojo sin faltar al respeto a estos ultimos).


----------



## telefrancisco (26 May 2010)

Pero esa noticia es del 21, ahora dicen que van a votar "No", pero que esto se aprobará gracias a CiU: El Gobierno aprobará por un solo voto, y gracias a la abstención de CiU, el decreto de los recortes - RTVE.es


----------



## rafaxl (26 May 2010)

telefrancisco dijo:


> Pero esa noticia es del 21, ahora dicen que van a votar "No", pero que esto se aprobará gracias a CiU: El Gobierno aprobará por un solo voto, y gracias a la abstención de CiU, el decreto de los recortes - RTVE.es



Creo que me lo como con patatas y huevo. Hoy no es mi dia, google y mi falta de luces a estas horas me la ha jugado. Haced como si no lo hubiera puesto ::::

De todas formas tener que andar asi es de pena y mas en la situacion que estamos, echando cuentas de ultima hora y tonto el ultimo. No tengo las cosas tan claras.


----------



## telefrancisco (26 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Creo que me lo como con patatas y huevo. Hoy no es mi dia, google y mi falta de luces a estas horas me la ha jugado. Haced como si no lo hubiera puesto ::::
> 
> De todas formas tener que andar asi es de pena y mas en la situacion que estamos, echando cuentas de ultima hora y tonto el ultimo. No tengo las cosas tan claras.



No pasa nada, aprovecho en este mensaje mío que es el número 500 para citarme 



telefrancisco dijo:


> No se si esto se ha puesto por aquí:
> 
> ¿Un crash profetizado desde Javea? - NO BRAIN, NO GAIN - Cotizalia.com
> 
> ...


----------



## ako (26 May 2010)

telefrancisco dijo:


> Pero esa noticia es del 21, ahora dicen que van a votar "No", pero que esto se aprobará gracias a CiU: El Gobierno aprobará por un solo voto, y gracias a la abstención de CiU, el decreto de los recortes - RTVE.es



Es lo que dicen que van a votar que no, lo acabo de oir del alcalde se sant cugat o como se escriba que es del PP, pero lo que van hacer en realidad es absteberse, se la estan devolviendo al zp aprovechando que no le queda otra ya que es un titere de la Merkel y Sarko, pero la actitud del PP es mezquina, pero la poblacion iberica se cree cualquier cosas que le cuenten estos payasos de politicos y que me perdonen los payasos.


----------



## @@strom (26 May 2010)

Viendo los futuros usa parece que mañana el wano será memorable.8:


----------



## DeepChu (26 May 2010)

El ibex cayendo 200 puntos. Gap hermoso para mañana si esto sigue asi xDDDDD

El que se haya quedado corto enhorawena xD


----------



## Diegales (26 May 2010)

Los japos vienen hoy vestido de rojo. 

Magnana va a ser un dia interesante.


----------



## Wbuffete (26 May 2010)

Desde el curro

No busqueis culpables.He sido yo.Pobrecito €
Es que soy de deditos regordetes.
Si me decís a que cambio quereis el €,yo os lo negocio.
Pero hoy no...
maaañaaana!!

En Ibex 8k cambiaré a DJI,que va retrasado en la caída.Estamos copiando la caída de Oct2008
De Lehman Brothers a Pigs brothers
S2

Pd:La valla ha quedado superdivine


----------



## Arekusu (26 May 2010)

Lo cierto es que mañana entre la subasta del Tesoro y la actuación de Mr. Bean y Marianico el corte en el congreso, el gato en vez de rebotar puede acabar saliendo por Nueva Zelanda.

Y ahora un bonito gráfico del EUR-USD:



Es de largo plazo mensual en escala logarítmica. Como veis estamos en una zona importante, 50% de toda la subida anterior. He marcado con una linea azul el entorno del 1,20 , porque, como se aprecia, ha servido tanto de resistencia como de soporte en el pasado. Podría estar tonteando por ahi algunas semanas antes de irse al 1,10.

PD: Con dias así da gusto quedarse corto al cierre :baba:


----------



## telefrancisco (26 May 2010)

Vale, pero el gráfico es del EUR/USD, no del USD/EUR que aunque lo parezca no es lo mismo (en esencia, ponerse corto en EUR/USD sería ponerse largo en USD/EUR). En Forex no es baladí el orden.


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Veo que vuelve a ser ustec mismo, le ha dejado de invadir el espiritu de juanlu , espero que vendiera caro. Mañana puede ser un festival de osos pardos :XX:
> 
> Por cierto, puede ustec ver a traves de su terminal bloomberg como el tito botas se esta haciendo caquita ? 8:




Caquita de la buena, after incluido..., mañana abrirá rondando los 8€... 8:


Aunque esperemos que cierre cerca de los 7.... )


Saludos )


----------



## telefrancisco (27 May 2010)

Pos venga, mañana el Ibex35 llegará a -20% y el Eurostoxx a -10%


----------



## Scardanelli (27 May 2010)

Cerrarán la persiana antes...::



telefrancisco dijo:


> Pos venga, mañana el Ibex35 llegará a -20% y el Eurostoxx a -10%


----------



## Diegales (27 May 2010)

Los japos estan en rojo, pero nada exagerado. 

Los futuros europeos y americanos tambienen rojo, pero no lo suficiente para que nos pongamos a pedir certificados.


----------



## Arekusu (27 May 2010)

telefrancisco dijo:


> Vale, pero el gráfico es del EUR/USD, no del USD/EUR que aunque lo parezca no es lo mismo (en esencia, ponerse corto en EUR/USD sería ponerse largo en USD/EUR). En Forex no es baladí el orden.



Tienes razón, es lo que pasa cuado se postea justo antes de irse a dormir :o .Ya lo he editado.


----------



## pollastre (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre donde coño te meteras tu todos los dias a esta hora xd



JAJO JAJOTA xDD

Zulomannnn... ya deberías saber que normalmente yo, a eso de las 13:00pm, estoy "out". El mercado tardío se lo dejo a las gacelillas madrileñas como vos ::::::

hombre, ya en serio, si me pillas conectado ya sabes que mi Indicador Susurrante está a tu disposición (for what's worth it... yo cada vez confío menos en él, pero vamos, allá tú  ).

Pero no es habitual que en cierre de mercado esté yo rondando estos lares....


----------



## pollastre (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> MIERDA. Se me ha bloqueado la página de renta4.



Lo de R4P es criminal... pero aún menos os entiendo a vosotros, los renteros... os da por el culo día sí, dia también, y seguís confiando vuestros gacelísticos ahorros a esa web que más parece estar escrita en Visual Basic que en otra cosa... osu osu osu ::


----------



## pyn (27 May 2010)

Aviso a navegantes, el stoxxx ha recuperado 50 puntos desde el mínimo de ayer al cierre de sesión nocturna y ahora están rozando la parte alta del canal bajista así que mucho ojo con los cortos.


----------



## pollastre (27 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Aviso a navegantes, el stoxxx ha recuperado 50 puntos desde el mínimo de ayer al cierre de sesión nocturna y ahora están rozando la parte alta del canal bajista así que mucho ojo con los cortos.



Hum.... el milenarismo NO va a llegarrrrrrrgghh?????


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

y como viene el PM del Ibex


----------



## DeepChu (27 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y como viene el PM del Ibex



Pos esta en +20 ahora mismo... de -200 de anoche, la virgen santa, que ha pasao mientras dormia? xDDD


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

A los buenos dias!



LÁNGARO dijo:


> y como viene el PM del Ibex



Bajito


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

pero que es esta mierda... :ouch:


como me quede sin plusvas rodarán cabezas.... :


----------



## xavigomis (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> pero que es esta mierda... :ouch:
> 
> 
> como me quede sin plusvas rodarán cabezas.... :



a alguno si le va a rodar la cabeza....

:XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

me estais tomando el pelo???????????, no me deis estos sustos a estas horas, no es sano..... ya tengo suficiente con haberme quedado largo ayer..........


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Todo andaba tranquilo en EEUU, hasta que apareció una noticia que fue usada como excusa para volver a vender. En concreto el comentario de Financial Times en el sentido de que representates de la administración estatal de divisas de China, que son los que manejan las reservas del banco central, se habían reunido con bancos extranjeros estos días en Pekín para rebajar sus reservas de bonos europeos y en general de euros.

Pero teniendo en cuenta que la bajada de Wall Street vino por ese rumor lanzado por Financial Times, a estas horas los futuros americanos en el Globex recuperan todo lo perdido, y compensan las cosas, y lo mismo le pasa al euro que bajó mucho tras la noticia, después de que China haya desmentido oficialmente de forma rotunda la información del Financial Times. Igualmente Corea del Sur ha dejado claro que no piensan rebajar sus reservas de euros. Una vez más se ha visto el tremendo deseo de la prensa anglosajona de atacar a la zona euro por tierra, mar y aire, en un proceso que ya es más que sospechoso.

Serenity Markets / Carpatos

Edito: Euro / Dolar en este momento recupera lo perdido ayer...1,231


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

hace tiempo leí un reportaje en el cual postulaban la posibilidad de que los ingleses dejasen la libra y adoptasen el euro ya que estaban perdiendo capacidad competitiva. Si esto fuera cierto, que les interesaría, entrar cuando el euro este barato con respecto a la libra o cuando esté alto????


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Mulderrrrrrr, Mulderrrrrrrr

Orientanos de que esperas del dia en bolsa....???


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

Que mal rollo me da el SAN, casi más de lo normal, de momento me quedo quieto.


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Amplio cortos criterianos en 3,414... )



Saludos ::


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Mulderrrrrrr, Mulderrrrrrrr
> 
> Orientanos de que esperas del dia en bolsa....???



Esto es una ruleta.... La gente que sabe se queda fuera, solo nos metemos las gacelas. La única estrategia válida seria hacer un sell&hold y estar preparado para aguantar perdidas


----------



## Pepitoria (27 May 2010)

el dia 31 no abre la bolsa, ¿verdad?


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Esto es una ruleta.... La gente que sabe se queda fuera, solo nos metemos las gacelas. La única estrategia válida seria hacer un sell&hold y estar preparado para aguantar perdidas



Yo, al igual que Langaro, estoy en un Buy&hold que desde hace dos dias me han costado dos cajas de valeriana y un buen puñado de euros...:S

Esperais que esta subida se sustente aun mas....???


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

Si SAN llega a 8,28 me meto corto con todo lo gordo.


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Yo, al igual que Langaro, estoy en un Buy&hold que desde hace dos dias me han costado dos cajas de valeriana y un buen puñado de euros...:S
> 
> Esperais que esta subida se sustente aun mas....???




en cuanto hable Zetaperro nos despeñamos... )


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Juanlu, le acompaño en su aventura criteriana 8:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

El SAN tiene menos fuerza que un pedo de Cerolo.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

A que hora es la votación de los chorizos que tenemos por políticos?


----------



## @@strom (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A que hora es la votación de los chorizos que tenemos por políticos?



Eso quisiera saber yo también:fiufiu:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Parece que el discurso de Salgado está calando... )


----------



## Dula (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A que hora es la votación de los chorizos que tenemos por políticos?



A las doce.


----------



## qpvlde (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Parece que el discurso de Salgado está calando... )



sí, hondo, muy hondo...::


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Mulderrrrrrr, Mulderrrrrrrr
> 
> Orientanos de que esperas del dia en bolsa....???



Espero bajadas, pero tal como han abierto no lo tengo tan claro. Aunque he de decir que no tuve mal ojo con el SAN ¿eh?


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Nos han dado la oportunidad de meter cortos más arriba... :Aplauso:


que majetes... )


Saludos )


----------



## Condor (27 May 2010)

El que tenga más saliva comerá más harina.


----------



## dillei (27 May 2010)

vamos que nos vamos...


----------



## Condor (27 May 2010)

Esta vez los ochomiles vienen para quedarse.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

:XX: han sido muy generosos en dejarnos vender caro

EDIT: Al tito botas le estan dando de lo lindo


----------



## jam14 (27 May 2010)

Ta bonito el IBEX esta mañana...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

Pues yo ahora lo veo para ponerse largo.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

No, pero no lo descarto, estoy esperando al SAN alrededor de 7,75, desde allí creo que debería rebotar, un 1% o 2%.

No me fio un pelo


----------



## Efren (27 May 2010)

pero tendrías que haberlo abierto cuando lo has escrito


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Me salgo de CRI totalmente con las plusvas de hoy en la saca... )

A ver si recupera y continuamos generando plusvas...


Saludos


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Me salgo totalmente con las plusvas de hoy en la saca... )
> 
> A ver si recupera y continuamos generando plusvas...
> 
> ...




:cook: hay que comprarlas a 2 euros 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :cook: hay que comprarlas a 2 euros 8:




No se impaciente... :no:

Hay que vender con el rumor y comprar con la noticia...


----------



## Desencantado (27 May 2010)

Hoy toca SANgre...


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Hoy toca SANgre...



Largo en criteria a 3,3456...


stop especulativo ajustado.... )


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Largo en criteria a 3,3456...
> 
> 
> stop especulativo ajustado.... )




Está hecho todo un scalper Sr Juanlu. Yo sigo corto en CRI la venderé por debajo de los 3.30 8:


----------



## Vokiabierto (27 May 2010)

El IBEX ya esta en verde, nadie mejor que Duran para tranquilizarlo.


----------



## rafaxl (27 May 2010)

Tenemos al chulibex en verde, bailando en el limbo de los dos mundos al son de las memeces oradas desde un circo lleno de payasos al que aqui se le llama congreso de diputados.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Tenemos al chulibex en verde, bailando en el limbo de los dos mundos al son de las memeces oradas desde un circo lleno de payasos al que aqui se le llama congreso de diputados.



Y que haya cosas que, por muchos años que pasen, no cambian...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udPojioFz_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## errozate (27 May 2010)

Pecata:

¿Conociste al Evaristo?

Te lo digo, no solo porque sean de mi pueblo, sino porque son de mis tiempos.

¡Ay! ¡Qué tiempos aquellos, los de la locura! ¡Los tiempos locos!

S2


----------



## EQLucky (27 May 2010)




----------



## Efren (27 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> No, pero no lo descarto, estoy esperando al SAN alrededor de 7,75, desde allí creo que debería rebotar, un 1% o 2%.
> 
> No me fio un pelo



Ahora te digo lo contrario, espero que los hayas abierto ::


----------



## rafaxl (27 May 2010)

Subidita!!!

Cuidadme bien el ganado que hasta las 15:30 no vuelvo por aqui compis.

Buena suerte.


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Que pasa gacelillas... ¿como va la bolsa...? 8:



Saludos )


----------



## errozate (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Que pasa gacelillas... ¿como va la bolsa...? 8:
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos )



Hoy me ha defraudado. Me fui a dormir esperando otra cosa y entre los nervios y el calor, incluso he dormido mal. Pero me ha defraudado hoy. Esperaba otra cosa, tanto hoy, como mañana.

Esto esté embridado.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Pecata:
> 
> ¿Conociste al Evaristo?
> 
> ...



A mi me pilló un poco pequeña, pero mis primos, algo mayores si que oían la música y me aprendí las canciones. Recuerdo cómo mi madre no me dejaba casi ni pronunciar el nombre del grupo... 

Pero vamos, hace un par de años o así, en un bareto, volvi a oir la canción de "Salve". Y todo el mundo la cantaba en el bar, debíamos de ser todos de la misma quinta.

Si que conocí al cantante de Cicatriz, Natxo, ese era vecino de mi barrio... que tiempos.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Ostias! No me esperaba esto de usted Pecata, La Polla Records ... con los tiempos oscuros que van a venir se podrán de moda otra vez, junto con RIP, Eskorbuto, Cicatriz ...


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> A mi me pilló un poco pequeña, pero mis primos, algo mayores si que oían la música y me aprendí las canciones. Recuerdo cómo mi madre no me dejaba casi ni pronunciar el nombre del grupo...
> 
> Pero vamos, hace un par de años o así, en un bareto, volvi a oir la canción de "Salve". Y todo el mundo la cantaba en el bar, debíamos de ser todos de la misma quinta.
> 
> Si que conocí al cantante de Cicatriz, Natxo, ese era vecino de mi barrio... que tiempos.



OMG, un dia tienes que contrarnos tus batallitas


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ostias! No me esperaba esto de usted Pecata, La Polla Records ... con los tiempos oscuros que van a venir se podrán de moda otra vez, junto con RIP, Eskorbuto, Cicatriz ...



Pues a ver cómo lo hacemos, porque la mayoría están R.I.P.
Que perversos fueron los años 80...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> OMG, un dia tienes que contrarnos tus batallitas



¡¡¡Hoyga!!!!, ni que tuviera yo 80 años como para contar batallitas de abuela...

Bah, no tengo mucho que contar, te llevarías una gran decepción. Si he sido de lo más normalita...


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues a ver cómo lo hacemos, porque la mayoría están R.I.P.
> Que perversos fueron los años 80...




Lo se de sobras... pero sus letras quedarón para la posteridad.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡¡¡Hoyga!!!!, ni que tuviera yo 80 años como para contar batallitas de abuela...
> 
> Bah, no tengo mucho que contar, te llevarías una gran decepción. Si he sido de lo más normalita...



Porque nos mirarán tan mal si somos unos chicos de lo más normal ... by Cicatriz


----------



## Vokiabierto (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues a ver cómo lo hacemos, porque la mayoría están R.I.P.
> Que perversos fueron los años 80...



No creas... algunos aun siguen dando batalla 

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mScP5-UBCwg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mScP5-UBCwg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Espero bajadas, pero tal como han abierto no lo tengo tan claro. Aunque he de decir que *no tuve mal ojo con el SAN *¿eh?



tuviste mucho ojo y poco dedo


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> No creas... algunos aun siguen dando batalla
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mScP5-UBCwg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mScP5-UBCwg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>





Pues si, pero no pertenecen al denominado rock radical vasco, a Barón los he visto docenas de veces, y de aqui nada los volveré a ver en los Mandriles con Metallica y Motorhead :


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Hombre Zulo, como va ustec?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> No creas... algunos aun siguen dando batalla
> 
> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mScP5-UBCwg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mScP5-UBCwg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



Buf, Baron Rojo son más antiguos aún (aunque se han cuidado más, por lo que parece). Recuerdo cuando era pequeña y venía un tío mío que era heavy y vive fuera de España, que soliamos ir a una tienda de discos para comprarse discos de Baron Rojo... a mi me parecían un horror.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tuviste mucho ojo y poco dedo



o pocas gónadas...
¡perdón, perdón! Es que me lo ha puesto a huevo zuloman. Yo no quería... :fiufiu:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

los 80,s me pillaron a mi en la mejor edad, no creo que nadie desde los 60,s se pudiera divertir mas en la epoca universitaria , memorable :Baile:


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> tuviste mucho ojo y poco dedo





pecata minuta dijo:


> o pocas gónadas...
> ¡perdón, perdón! Es que me lo ha puesto a huevo zuloman. Yo no quería... :fiufiu:



Señores que ya eran más de las 17 y no estaba en el punto adecuado, no me pongan a la altura del betún que hubo razones meditadas para no entrar al final ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores que ya eran más de las 17 y no estaba en el punto adecuado, no me pongan a la altura del betún que hubo razones meditadas para no entrar al final ienso:



La culpa es de I4Poors.
Por cierto hoy les he contactado para abrir la cuenta con ellos. Bye bye 4rich.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Señores que ya eran más de las 17 y no estaba en el punto adecuado, no me pongan a la altura del betún que hubo razones meditadas para no entrar al final ienso:



venga, venga, doctor, no sea usted tan sensible  , le hice caso y me he puesto corto, espero que esta vez acierte usted con el ojo y con el dedo


----------



## DeepChu (27 May 2010)

Por cierto, cuando le toca a esto irse pa abajo? XD Porque yo diria que ya le va tocando xDDDD


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Fuera largos a 3,4182... )


Este fin de semana me voy a Las Caimán con las plusvas.... jajaja... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Por cierto, cuando le toca a esto irse pa abajo? XD Porque yo diria que ya le va tocando xDDDD



pues esperemos que ahora que ha tocado los 9200 por que como siga subiendo el reboton puede ser de escandalo y mis perdidas tambien :vomito:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Ahora a esperar la votación tranquilito... 


malditos ejpeculadores... :XX: 



Saludos :Baile:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

joderrrrrrrrr me he puesto corto hace un rato y ahora se ha caido mi plataformaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, como esto siga subienso y yo no pueda vender................


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Fuera largos a 3,4182... )
> 
> 
> Este fin de semana me *voy a Las Caimán con las plusvas*.... jajaja... :XX:
> ...



a dejarlas a buen recaudo o a gastarselas ??


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> a dejarlas a buen recaudo o a gastarselas ??




puede que a invertirlas en tochos... ienso:


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> joderrrrrrrrr me he puesto corto hace un rato y ahora se ha caido mi plataformaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, como esto siga subienso y yo no pueda vender................





:8: Pensaba que ustec iba siempre largo. Que plataforma usas?


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> venga, venga, doctor, no sea usted tan sensible  , le hice caso y me he puesto corto, espero que esta vez acierte usted con el ojo y con el dedo



Yo apuesto hoy por bajadas, el problema es que no veo cual será exactamente el momento de hacerlas, en el Stoxx me parece que el 2600 será un buen nivel donde abrir cortos y ahora está en 2586, con máximo en 2587, tal vez a las 13 horas.

Pero ya veremos que ocurre cuando lleguen ahí, si no lo ves claro cierra esos cortos.


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

sabe alguien cual es el techo del canal bajista de SAN?


----------



## errozate (27 May 2010)

MULDER: 

No he dormido bien. Me quedé intrigadísimo con lo de que el mes que viene, viene pero no como la gente cree que viene, sino que viene como la gente no cree que viene.

¡Qué intriga, señor!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> sabe alguien cual es el techo del canal bajista de SAN?



Para mi que YA


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> MULDER:
> 
> No he dormido bien. Me quedé intrigadísimo con lo de que el mes que viene, viene pero no como la gente cree que viene, sino que viene como la gente no cree que viene.
> 
> ¡Qué intriga, señor!



Bueno, es una forma algo complicada de pensarlo pero si, así es


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo apuesto hoy por bajadas, el problema es que no veo cual será exactamente el momento de hacerlas, en el Stoxx me parece que el 2600 será un buen nivel donde abrir cortos y ahora está en 2586, con máximo en 2587, tal vez a las 13 horas.
> 
> Pero ya veremos que ocurre cuando lleguen ahí, si no lo ves claro cierra esos cortos.



pero ¿ que mierda de analisis tecnicos haces tu ???????? , sobre esa hora hablara Zapatero y todos sabemos que nuestro presidente inspira confianza a los mercados :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Empieza la votación en el Congreso. ¿Habrá sorpresas?

RTVE.es/noticias - La última hora actualizada al minuto con los mejores vídeos de TVE y audios de RNE

EDITO: Ha salido que si: 169 votos
No: 168 votos

Oooohhhh.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Empieza la votación en el Congreso. ¿Habrá sorpresas?
> 
> RTVE.es/noticias - La última hora actualizada al minuto con los mejores vídeos de TVE y audios de RNE
> 
> ...



Esto solo hace alargar la agonia, cuando antes pete todo y salga toda la mierda antes levantaremos cabeza, menudo flaco favor ha hecho Durán i Lleida al país ......


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Empieza la votación en el Congreso. ¿Habrá sorpresas?
> 
> RTVE.es/noticias - La última hora actualizada al minuto con los mejores vídeos de TVE y audios de RNE
> 
> ...



se las hicieron pasar putas pero no hubo webos a no aprobarlas  , los de CIU tenian que haberle puesto como condicion que presentase una mocion de confianza , aunque Zparo era muy capaz de no aceptar y que los uropeos nos echaran a patadas


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> empieza la votación en el congreso. ¿habrá sorpresas?
> 
> rtve.es/noticias - la última hora actualizada al minuto con los mejores vídeos de tve y audios de rne
> 
> ...



huyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Oh wait, ... what is happening?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Oh wait, ... what is happening?



¿Pero la señal de cortos no era dentro de un rato?


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Corto en criteria a 3,421.. stop ajustado... 8:


----------



## Fuego azul (27 May 2010)

Aprobado el decreto, hamijos del IBEX, otra vez para arriba todo


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Aprobado el decreto, hamijos del IBEX, otra vez para arriba todo



que no falten las gacelas... )


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Corto en criteria a 3,421.. stop ajustado... 8:




Los stops son de gacelas pobres :XX:

Como le salga bien esta jugada ya pueda darse por satisfecho por hoy


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

Ahora solo falta saber como ha ido la subasta de bonos de hoy, para tener la parte de la arena.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Corto en criteria a 3,421.. stop ajustado... 8:



Lo hombres potentados y de pelo en pecho como Tonuel no ponen stops :no: :XX:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Lo hombres potentados y de pelo en pecho como Tonuel no ponen stops :no: :XX:




Tiene razón... fuera stops... 


con dos cojones... 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

esto esta subiendo muchooooooo, parará en algún momento (hoy)????


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

Digo yo que ahora que ha salido la noticia de que el plan sale adelante nos llevarán abajo por aquello de compra con el rumor y tal...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Tiene razón... fuera stops...
> 
> 
> con dos cojones... 8:



veo que tiene usted hoy buen criteria, digo criterio 

eso eso Mulder y Denianita vosotros provocarlo que el es muy timido


----------



## errozate (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Empieza la votación en el Congreso. ¿Habrá sorpresas?
> 
> RTVE.es/noticias - La última hora actualizada al minuto con los mejores vídeos de TVE y audios de RNE
> 
> ...



Tongo, tongo, tongo.

O si prefieres, teatro. Cada cual hace su papel.

Y es que PECATA, donde manda capitán no manda marineiro ¿o no?

El FMI, Merkel, Obama y Sarkozy mandan más que los sindicatos pedigüeños, paniaguados y trogloditas. Y tendremos que decir "Gracias a Dios".

Lo dicho: YA LO SABÍA, YA LO SABÍA...


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> veo que tiene usted hoy buen criteria, digo criterio
> 
> eso eso Mulder y Denianita vosotros provocarlo que el es muy timido




Hay que enseñar a Juanlu como juegan a la bolsa los leones, como no está el maestro Tonuel, le vamos dando alguna clase rápida :rolleye:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> veo que tiene usted hoy buen criteria, digo criterio
> 
> eso eso Mulder y Denianita vosotros provocarlo que el es muy timido





No quería salir del país sin unos cortos bajo el brazo...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Tongo, tongo, tongo.
> 
> O si prefieres, teatro. Cada cual hace su papel.
> 
> ...



Hoyga, a ver si aprendemos a expresarnos bien eh, se dice *yalodeciayo*, *yalodeciayo*

que parecemos nuevos coño :no:

EDITO : Ya esta tardando el rumor que tire el ibex hoy, les invito a jugar a los acertijos ¿ de que tipo sera? deuda de paises, tension en asia, inglaterra, deuda empresas, bancos


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Ya he hablado con los de Interdin. Menudo interrogatorio me han hecho para hacerme el contrato...


----------



## tplink888 (27 May 2010)

Perdonad mi ignorancia , pero siempre habeis hablado del IBEX 35 como el "chulibex" , sin embrago desde hace tiempo el Ibex ya no parece tan facilmente majejable , parece que como todo el mundo quiere salirse , o ponerse corto , simplemente el IBEX 35 baja o sube , a la par que sus homologos Portugueses , y tambien Alemanes

Vamos que ya casi impote poco , excepto que diga una locura ZP , ya lo que pase en españa importa poco 

-IBEX 35 9.179,60 +1,52% +137,00 puntos 12:42:57






-PSI 7.007,54 2,39% 163,43 puntos 12:31:45






-DAX 5.894,10 2,36% 136,08 puntos 12:32:26






p.d : que conste que soy un ignorante de la bolsa , pero es que ultimamente veo las graficas del PSI y del IBEX 35 y son casi gemelas , y la del DAX tambien son casi iguales

Que opinais ???


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (27 May 2010)

tplink888 dijo:


> Perdonad mi ignorancia , pero siempre habeis hablado del IBEX 35 como el "chulibex" , sin embrago desde hace tiempo el Ibex ya no parece tan facilmente majejable , parece que como todo el mundo quiere salirse , o ponerse corto , simplemente el IBEX 35 baja o sube , a la par que sus homologos Portugueses , y tambien Alemanes
> 
> Vamos que ya casi impote poco , excepto que diga una locura ZP , ya lo que pase en españa importa poco
> 
> ...



Manda el S&P. Ese es el que más manda. Pero bueno el Ibex ahora no me parece serio. Estoy observando el comportamiento de REP y de BKT y es que yo soy de largos y como se están poniendo a precios de mínimos históricos o precios atractivos, pues ahí ando. Y esto es de traca. Ahora 15,xx. Ahora 16,50. Ahora 4,8xx. Ahora 4,3xx ¿pero esto qué es? No hay quien lo entienda. Y que al final va a tener razón el tipo aquel que dijo que el 9200 era inflanqueable (al alza) y que era traidor. Me parece que este verde va a dura menos que Mouriño en el Bernabeu. Han fichado un coñazo de fútbol. catenazzo. No me jodas. Todo un Madrid y traer a un catenazzo. Hay que joderse. Saludines.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Cárpatos, Hispanistán La mayoría de analistas está comentando que la aprobación con el margen de 1 solo voto de las medidas del gobierno de ajuste, muestra una inestabilidad política muy grande en nuestro país, lo cual no favorece la percepción que tiene el inversor extranjero. Ya se descuenta que habrá elecciones anticipadas tarde o temprano en los hedge. Todas estas cosas no son favorables.


A ver si es verdad is esto se mueve, que ya aburre, podriamos dar un vuelta por los 8k :


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos, Hispanistán La mayoría de analistas está comentando que la aprobación con el margen de 1 solo voto de las medidas del gobierno de ajuste, muestra una inestabilidad política muy grande en nuestro país, lo cual no favorece la percepción que tiene el inversor extranjero. Ya se descuenta que habrá elecciones anticipadas tarde o temprano en los hedge. Todas estas cosas no son favorables.
> 
> 
> A ver si es verdad is esto se mueve, que ya aburre, podriamos dar un vuelta por los 8k :




Como comuniquen que hay elecciones anticipadas meto a largos hasta lo que no tengo.


----------



## tplink888 (27 May 2010)

Gracias Preguntegi Dudagoitia por la aclaracion


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Cárpatos, Hispanistán La mayoría de analistas está comentando que la aprobación con el margen de 1 solo voto de las medidas del gobierno de ajuste, muestra una inestabilidad política muy grande en nuestro país, lo cual no favorece la percepción que tiene el inversor extranjero. Ya se descuenta que habrá elecciones anticipadas tarde o temprano en los hedge. Todas estas cosas no son favorables.
> 
> 
> A ver si es verdad is esto se mueve, que ya aburre, podriamos dar un vuelta por los 8k :



Al final los políticos van a erigirse como culpables claros de todo, espero que aparezca alguna noticia que haga ver claramente a la población que toda esta panda de miserables debe pasar por la guillotina inmediatamente.


----------



## NosTrasladamus (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final los políticos van a erigirse como culpables claros de todo, espero que aparezca alguna noticia que haga ver claramente a la población que toda esta panda de miserables debe pasar por la guillotina inmediatamente.



Los banqueros y constructores deben irremisiblemente ir en el mismo paquete.


----------



## Abner (27 May 2010)

Qué pasó con el rumor aquel de que el BBVA no había podido colocar deuda por valor de un billón de dolares?
¿Otro rumor falso de los anglos para ver si el euro se va al guano?


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Al final los políticos van a erigirse como culpables claros de todo, espero que aparezca alguna noticia que haga ver claramente a la población que toda esta panda de miserables debe pasar por la guillotina inmediatamente.




Mira lo que pasa ... despues va uno le mete a un concejal pepero con una vara de hierro y lo definen como un desequilibrado ... 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-una-vara-de-hierro-una-concejal-del-pp.html

Tendriamos que hacer todos lo mismo, en la puerta de cada uno de los hay-untamientos y meterles con todo lo gordo.


----------



## segundaresidencia (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ahora solo falta saber como ha ido la subasta de bonos de hoy, para tener la parte de la arena.



a que hora se sabra??
un saludo


----------



## NosTrasladamus (27 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Qué pasó con el rumor aquel de que el BBVA no había podido colocar deuda por valor de un billón de dolares?
> ¿Otro rumor falso de los anglos para ver si el euro se va al guano?



Cierto, cierto, ¿alguien sabe "de buena tinta" qué ha sucedido con ese tema?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mira lo que pasa ... despues va uno le mete a un concejal pepero con una vara de hierro y lo definen como un desequilibrado ...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-una-vara-de-hierro-una-concejal-del-pp.html
> 
> Tendriamos que hacer todos lo mismo, en la puerta de cada uno de los hay-untamientos y meterles con todo lo gordo.



A mi me alucina que, por ejemplo, gentuza como Julián Muñoz, estén ya no sólo en la calle, sino encima por los platós de TV contando su vida. Un tío que ha hecho lo que ha hecho, que se ha llevado el dinero del ayuntamiento en bolsas (y no digo presuntamente, sino que se lo ha llevado), visitando diariamente los juzgados, y NO ESTÁ EN LA CÁRCEL.

Lo mismo podría decir de Díaz Ferran, que encima, "rechaza cualquier posibilidad de dimitir".

Todos los implicados en el caso Gürtel, que está metido hasta el apuntador...

Y nada, aquí no pasa nunca nada, nadie dimite, todo sigue igual. ¿Qué tiene que pasar para que alguno de todos estos vaya a la cárcel? ¿devuelve alguna vez alguien algo de lo robado? 

Esto me hace recordar a los años 90, cuando estaba el PSOE de González, y cada día amanecíamos con una portada diferente, cada vez más políticos y más importantes implicados en casos de corrupción. Todo el mundo se llevó pasta, todo el mundo metido hasta las trancas en corruptelas, ¿y? ¿dónde está la pasta que se llevó Roldán? (que por cierto, ya ha salido de la cárcel sin devolver ni un duro) 

Pero claro, aquí nadie hace nada, ningún político, porque los ladrones están en todos los bandos. "Si tu no me atacas a mi, yo no te ataco a ti", y todos tan amigos.

Asco de país.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

debianita, ¿has recibido ya tu dorado "regalo"?


----------



## DeepChu (27 May 2010)

weno uno que se tiene q ir, he cerrado mis cortos q no me fio un pelo del percal, que lo mismo welvo dentro de dos horas y estamos en 9,4k que en 8,9k xDDDD

Sed wenos xD


----------



## Pepitoria (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mira lo que pasa ... despues va uno le mete a un concejal pepero con una vara de hierro y lo definen como un desequilibrado ...
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...n-una-vara-de-hierro-una-concejal-del-pp.html
> 
> Tendriamos que hacer todos lo mismo, en la puerta de cada uno de los hay-untamientos y meterles con todo lo gordo.



¿Tiene algo que decirme, eh?


----------



## tarrito (27 May 2010)

burbuja de varas de hierro en: 3 .... 2 ..... 1 ......


----------



## Abner (27 May 2010)

A los que os gusta lo de los bilderberg y otros poderes aún más oscuros que el ojal de Sauron a lo mejor os interesa
"Bernardino León es el favorito del Club Bilderberg para sustituir a Zapatero" - Libertad Digital


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Mulder...


¿a qué hora van a girar ésto...? me estoy aburriendo... 8:


----------



## carvil (27 May 2010)

Buenos mediodias 


Resistencia actual en el E-Mini S&P 500 1092-93 soporte zona de 1070


Salu2


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> A los que os gusta lo de los bilderberg y otros poderes aún más oscuros que el ojal de Sauron a lo mejor os interesa
> "Bernardino León es el favorito del Club Bilderberg para sustituir a Zapatero" - Libertad Digital




El Estulin como vendedor de crecepelo no tiene precio... 8:


----------



## Abner (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> El Estulin como vendedor de crecepelo no tiene precio... 8:



¿Habrá algo de verdad en alguno de estos libros sobre poderes superiores a los gobiernos?

Buen lateral que está hciendo la bolsa, un empujoncito a ver si se aprecia una tendencia clara para arriba o para abajo...


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Estos cabrones son capaces de dejarme sin plusvas a las 14:30 con los datos americanos... ienso:


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Pecata, virtualmente si, lo tengo que ir a buscar esta tarde a una agencia de transportes. Ya te contaré... lo plantaré con unos cactus


----------



## Claca (27 May 2010)

En 5 minutos tenemos el dato del PIB USA y peticiones de subsidios semanales, eso debería mover el mercado.



Mulder dijo:


> Al final los políticos van a erigirse como culpables claros de todo, espero que aparezca alguna noticia que haga ver claramente a la población que toda esta panda de miserables debe pasar por la guillotina inmediatamente.



Recuerda que estamos en España. Yo lo que veo es que sucederá una suerte de segunda transición o, en otras palabras, para el bien común y salir adelante dejando bien atrás la crisis no se recriminará nada a nadie, por eso de ser optimistas y pensar en el futuro. Si sucedió con un dictador y su gobierno, que culpables más evidentes son difíciles de encontrar, ¿cómo no va a suceder ahora con la que hay liada que escapa al entendimiento del españolito medio?

No tengo demasidas esperanzas, aunque más de una vez me he planteado que podría hacer a título individual para intentar animar a la gente a hacer justicia. Ya veremos llegado el momento.


----------



## Claca (27 May 2010)

*Paro semanal 
Baja -14.000 a 460.000. *

*PIB 
PIB preliminar del primer trimestre queda en +3%.*


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Parece que nos movemos en la buena dirección... o será para hacer saltar los stops de los largos ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que nos movemos en la buena dirección... o será para hacer saltar los stops de los largos ienso:



¿Y cuál es la buena? 

De Cárpatos:


> Como pueden ver, no paran de salir rumores falsos que sólo van en la dirección en la que están cortos los fondos de inversión más poderosos.


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que nos movemos en la buena dirección... o será para hacer saltar los stops de los largos ienso:



con el próximo rumor nos vamos a los 8000...


los datos no acompañan ni con maquillaje...


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> con el próximo rumor nos vamos a los 8000...
> 
> 
> los datos no acompañan ni con maquillaje...




Que Dios le escuche 8:


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Futuros del DOW cayendo fuerte


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

El euro dolar da señales de sobreventa o sobrecompra?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> El euro dolar da señales de sobreventa o sobrecompra?



El mayor pico de volumen de todo el día lo ha tenido en esta última bajadita...


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> El mayor pico de volumen de todo el día lo ha tenido en esta última bajadita...



:baba: :baba: :baba:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Creo que no está puesto:

De Cárpatos


> PIB pasa de 3,2 en primera estimación a 3 % ahora en primer trimestre.
> Gasto del consumidor pasa de 3,6 a 3,5 %
> Inversiones en negocios bajan de 4,1 a 3,1 %
> Inversiones en viviendas pasan de -10,9 a -10,7%
> ...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

El SAN se anima, pero no se sabe hacia donde.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Joder macho ... 4 horas de lateral


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!



evidente dijo:


> Futuros del DOW cayendo fuerte



¿donde ves eso? lo digo para no pasarme por ahí porque esa información es totalmente errónea.

El Dow lleva ahora mismo +165 puntos en el overnight.


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



visto y no visto....:o


----------



## pyn (27 May 2010)

Ibex y Stoxx esperan al Dow en máximos diarios, que buena gente.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

fuera del 50% del corto................ ahora empezará a caer


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Me saltó mi stop de gacela ::


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

El EUR tiene soporte en 1,2240 (donde está ahora tonteando), si lo pierde, tiene el siguiente en 1,2180 (a donde llegó ayer por la tarde más o menos).

EDITO: Que lo pierde, que lo pierde...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Mulder esto no desguana xd , el ibex sube mas y mas mientras mi cuenta baja en la misma proporcion ::::


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Hay algun herido?

::


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

1................


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

toca subir y aparentar antes del desplome, lo de siempre vamos... 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder esto no desguana xd , el ibex sube mas y mas mientras mi cuenta baja en la misma proporcion ::::



Tranqui, tranqui...
¿Dónde te has puesto corto en Ibex?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tranqui, tranqui...
> ¿Dónde te has puesto corto en Ibex?



si :vomito:
ultimamente me toca sufrir todos los dias ::
veo que el euro pierde fuerza , a ver si el ibex le acompaña xd :


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Mulder, ¿cuándo veremos el "efecto luna llena"?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si :vomito:
> ultimamente me toca sufrir todos los dias ::
> veo que el euro pierde fuerza , a ver si el ibex le acompaña xd :



No pain, no gain... 
Tranquilo, si lo has soportado en 9240, ahora que está en 9170... es pan comido.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mulder, ¿cuándo veremos el "efecto luna llena"?



Deberíamos verlo ya, ultimamente los europeos pasamos de ella, pero los gringos nunca pasan.

Aunque se hacen de rogar.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Mulder esto no desguana xd , el ibex sube mas y mas mientras mi cuenta baja en la misma proporcion ::::



Ten paciencia, ocurrirá pero se hacen de rogar hasta el final.

Es lo que dice Tonuel, nos quieren desesperados hasta justo antes el momento de tirarlo.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Cargados cortos : 
Mi último cartucho por hoy


----------



## Wbuffete (27 May 2010)

Buenas tardes 
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto

Animo chicos.Ya comienzan a parecer cansados.
El DJI está resolviendo una minicuña minibabibel.
Paciencia,la divisa,como apuntan los compis,nos es favorable.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Ten paciencia, ocurrirá pero se hacen de rogar hasta el final.
> 
> Es lo que dice Tonuel, nos quieren desesperados hasta justo antes el momento de tirarlo.



No, no, no se confunda.
Lo ha dicho juanlu... 

El EUR a un pasito de ponerse en rojo pasión.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 May 2010)

Cuña resuelta
Volvemos a pelear con 10100,el nivel clave.
Todos a saltar.


----------



## Abner (27 May 2010)

Pues no lo veo tan claro lo del guano, los indicadores usanos vienen en verde tipo brote zapateril.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Pues no lo veo tan claro lo del guano, los indicadores usanos vienen en verde tipo brote zapateril.



El que usted no vea claro el guano, joven gacela, es exactamente lo que ellos buscan.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Pues no lo veo tan claro lo del guano, los indicadores usanos vienen en verde tipo brote zapateril.



Modo Tonuel on]
Hay que tener fé,hamijo!!
Tonuel off]


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

Corto en San a 8,18 que Dios me pille confesado.


----------



## raluma (27 May 2010)

Yo lo tengo muy claro, hay que seguir al mercado, lo mío no son operaciones de intradía. Tocaba caer, y hemos caído. ¿Dónde estaba el soporte?, Fibonacci y los propios soportes se marcaban claros, en el entorno de 8800. Ahora, toca subir. ¿Dónde están las resistencias?. Algunos por Fibo, hablan de 9900-10100, yo tengo mis dudas, quizás nós quedemos en 9500, el mercado español está demasiado débil.

En lo concreto, hay valores que en este rebote van a darse un fetín (Abengoa, Gamesa, quizás Sacyr, FCC, NH. Mi apuesta, Antena 3, compradas esta mañana con el anuncio de CIU de abstenerse. Precio 4,96. Objetivo mínimo 5,50 (yo venderé antes, o no)


----------



## Desencantado (27 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Modo Tonuel on]
> Hay que tener fé,hamijo!!
> Tonuel off]



Admitámoslo: Cómo se le echa de menos al jodío, eh?


----------



## Abner (27 May 2010)

Si, si no niego que tengo mucho de bambi y poco de Simba, pero la estadística dice que los índices van parejos, y hoy está todo Dios en verde, cierto es que en el churribex con la volatilidad que hay la pegan unos meneos de 2 pares de eggs, pero no sé, me pareceria arriesgado incluso para los leoncios gordos, tratar de tirarlo para abajo. 

(Famosas últimas palabras antes del owned)


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No, no, no se confunda.
> Lo ha dicho juanlu...
> 
> El EUR a un pasito de ponerse en rojo pasión.



Ahi va! que confusión más tonta perdóneme ud. la psicología me ha jugado una mala pasada ::::


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Juanlu dale a botón rojo de una vez y tira esto "pabajo"


----------



## Wbuffete (27 May 2010)

Desencantado dijo:


> Admitámoslo: Cómo se le echa de menos al jodío, eh?



El clan de los osos cavernarios,debe seguir unido.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Si, si no niego que tengo mucho de bambi y poco de Simba, pero la estadística dice que los índices van parejos, y hoy está todo Dios en verde, cierto es que en el churribex con la volatilidad que hay la pegan unos meneos de 2 pares de eggs, pero no sé, me pareceria arriesgado incluso para los leoncios gordos, tratar de tirarlo para abajo.
> 
> (Famosas últimas palabras antes del owned)



usa lleva retraso en el ostión respecto al ibex.

El ibex tiene hasta los 8k-9k su primer tramo.El dow casi no lo ha comenzado.


----------



## pyn (27 May 2010)

Jojojojo el stoxx desbocadísimo.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Movida de arbol de las buenas..... he quitado el stop, ahora es mental .... acabaré desplumado


----------



## rafaxl (27 May 2010)

Buenas compis, acabo de llegar. Me acabo de enterar de que han aprobado lo de zp y con un solo voto, tal y como estaba preparado. Vaya festin bolsistico sinsentido que se estan pegando los crupiers... miedo me da el panorama.

Buenas tardes.


----------



## Catacrack (27 May 2010)

Se agradece el esfuerzo que hacen por subir los indices para poder cargar cortos desde mas arriba. Pero que dejen de joder que los cargue hace unas horas.

Tonuel te necesito!!!


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

lo jodido es que me podría haber puesto corto 4 o 5 céntimos más arriba... lástima... ienso:


----------



## Abner (27 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> usa lleva retraso en el ostión respecto al ibex.
> 
> El ibex tiene hasta los 8k-9k su primer tramo.El dow casi no lo ha comenzado.



2,66% en verde el NASDAQ (20 minutos de retraso en los datos que veo) y subiendo. No cogería yo un corto a estas horas y en estos niveles ni aunque me jurase que la bolsa iba a bajar el propio George Soros en persona con la mano sobre el brasero.


----------



## Abner (27 May 2010)

El churribex al 3% en verde.

Edito: 3,66% ¿pero qué carajo pasa? ¿Alguna noticia de que está lloviendo dinero que nos hayamos perdido?


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> 2,66% en verde el NASDAQ (20 minutos de retraso en los datos que veo) y subiendo. No cogería yo un corto a estas horas y en estos niveles ni aunque me jurase que la bolsa iba a bajar el propio George Soros en persona con la mano sobre el brasero.




Es la diferencia entre una gacela y un leoncio... sin acritud... 8:


----------



## pyn (27 May 2010)

Trend is your friend, do not forget it.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

im-presionante. en ocasiones, veo banderas...


----------



## Wbuffete (27 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> 2,66% en verde el NASDAQ (20 minutos de retraso en los datos que veo) y subiendo. No cogería yo un corto a estas horas y en estos niveles ni aunque me jurase que la bolsa iba a bajar el propio George Soros en persona con la mano sobre el brasero.



La volatilidad del mercado es lo que tiene.


----------



## Lomendil (27 May 2010)

Y a por los 9400 a este paso. Ha bastado 3 posts seguidos con la palabra "corto" y todo ha empezad a moverse.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

hemos acertado de pleno hoy los cortos  :: :vomito:

Los analisis que predecian bajadas :


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> im-presionante. en ocasiones, veo banderas...





Pues ya sabe lo que tiene que hacer... 

cremita y a dormir... 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Hoy también se han equivocado de botón... pero al contrario...


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

es la hora... cargad con todo lo gordo.... 8:


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

Desde luego se han propuesto que la visibilidad futura que tengamos sea cero.

Y aun sigo pensando que lo bajarán muy fuertemente, pero lo harán cuando menos nos lo esperemos, a traición, con alevosía y nocturnidad. Porque si no ¿a que viene un movimiento como este en medio de una tendencia bajista?

Solo puede ser la antesala del abismo.


----------



## Misterio (27 May 2010)

Como espectador con conocimientos muy básicos sobre el funcionamiento de la bolsa el día de hoy es muy extraño no?


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Desde luego se han propuesto que la visibilidad futura que tengamos sea cero.
> 
> Y aun sigo pensando que lo bajarán muy fuertemente, pero lo harán cuando menos nos lo esperemos, a traición, con alevosía y nocturnidad. Porque si no ¿a que viene un movimiento como este en medio de una tendencia bajista?
> 
> Solo puede ser la antesala del abismo.



Sí, según dice Cárpatos el saldo neto sigue siendo claramente vendedor. Así que esto será para acumular más cortos aún...


----------



## rafaxl (27 May 2010)

Mulder, yo de esto poco entiendo pero lo que no me parece normal es lo que comentas y mas en la situacion en la que esta el pais que tengan fiestas de esas no es normal.

Estan "celebrando" el decretazo-derechazo? porque para mi es mala noticia tanto que se apruebe como que no se apruebe (obviamente es peor pero ya no se que pensar)...


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Mulder, lo harán en la robasta o bien en la pre apertura, todas las subidas o bajadas bestias de estos ultimos dias las han hecho así, los hijos de la grandisima p*** solo quieren ganar ellos.

A ver quien es el tonueliano que se queda corto con 2 cojones


----------



## Wbuffete (27 May 2010)

Misterio dijo:


> Como espectador con conocimientos muy básicos sobre el funcionamiento de la bolsa el día de hoy es muy extraño no?



Nervios,volatilidad,el enésimo capotazo a las gacelas...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, lo harán en la robasta o bien en la pre apertura, todas las subidas o bajadas bestias de estos ultimos dias las han hecho así, los hijos de la grandisima p*** solo quieren ganar ellos.
> 
> A ver quien es el tonueliano que se queda corto con 2 cojones



Pues yo tengo toda la intención de quedarme corta. Después de aguantar lo que he aguantado, no me voy a bajar del carro ahora.

De aquí a Cáritas...


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mulder, yo de esto poco entiendo pero lo que no me parece normal es lo que comentas y mas en la situacion en la que esta el pais que tengan fiestas de esas no es normal.
> 
> Estan "celebrando" el decretazo-derechazo? porque para mi es mala noticia tanto que se apruebe como que no se apruebe (obviamente es peor pero ya no se que pensar)...



Aunque España sea desde hace un tiempo foco de atención de las bolsas eso no quiere decir que seamos el ombligo del mundo, todas las bolsas suben no solo la de aquí y razones para que las demás bajen las hay igual que para que bajen las de aquí.

Festival de volatilidad.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, lo harán en la robasta o bien en la pre apertura, todas las subidas o bajadas bestias de estos ultimos dias las han hecho así, los hijos de la grandisima p*** solo quieren ganar ellos.
> 
> *A ver quien es el tonueliano que se queda corto con 2 cojones *



pues yo mismo, de perdidos al rio :no:


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Peca, Zulo a tomar por culo corto y sin stop para mañana. 

No hay una oficina virtual de caritas para cenar juntos?


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

¿alguien ha dicho corto? ¿sin stops...? :Baile:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Peca, Zulo a tomar por culo corto y sin stop para mañana.
> 
> No hay una oficina virtual de caritas para cenar juntos?



yo te puedo dejar mi silla....... no creo que el dolor me permita sentarme


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> No hay una oficina virtual de caritas para cenar juntos?




No se si la hay... pero conmigo no cuentes... 


mejor de copas... :Baile:


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> No se si la hay... pero conmigo no cuentes...
> 
> 
> mejor de copas... :Baile:



Unos kalimochos si que podremos pagar :XX:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Unos kalimochos si que podremos pagar :XX:



Pero hechos con Freeway Cola, espero...


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Unos kalimochos si que podremos pagar :XX:



El tetrabrik de hacendado de vino para cocinar está barato


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pero hechos con Freeway Cola, espero...




y con vino del Lidl


----------



## inmi_soy (27 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> El SAN se anima, pero no se sabe hacia donde.




Hacia donde apunta la tendencia.


----------



## Wbuffete (27 May 2010)

Me voy a entrenar 
Suerte


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Pero inmi, ¿tú también aquí? 
más que un usuario con múltiples nicks, pareces un nick con múltiples usuarios...

¿vienes a darnos thanks?


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Ya queda menos para el Big Guano... si pestañean se lo pierden... :Baile:


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Ya queda menos para el Big Guano... si pestañean se lo pierden... :Baile:



Pues yo no lo veo...
¡me duele!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pues yo no lo veo...
> ¡me duele!




Pero cada vez duele menos, esperemos que siga hasta que no duela nada.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Ya queda menos para el Big Guano... si pestañean se lo pierden... :Baile:






Juanlu dudo mucho que Cri pase de 3.5, desde los famosos 3.9X la linea de tendencia marca como tope los 3.5, asi que es el momento de acumular 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Peca tu tranquila.... los 1095 del SP son infranqueables... inocho:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Peca tu tranquila.... los 1095 del SP son infranqueables... inocho:



si, como los 9200 del ibex :vomito:


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

inmi_soy dijo:


> Hacia donde apunta la tendencia.



las fechas corresponden a Septiembre??


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

Quiero el SAN en rojo, he llamado a Caritas a reservar y me han dicho que ya no hay sitio para cenar.


----------



## Abner (27 May 2010)

En el Lidl tienen sangría ya hecha muy buena. 
Estoy rezando por vuestras almas a San Guano, aunque me da que Love is in the air y hay desenfreno por a saber qué motivo.


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si, como los 9200 del ibex :vomito:




Usted carece de fe gacela mía... el papel hay que venderlo caro... 8:


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Venga un pipo más y en verde :XX:

Cambio el kalimotxo por Macallan :


----------



## pecata minuta (27 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> En el Lidl tienen sangría ya hecha muy buena.
> Estoy rezando por vuestras almas a San Guano, aunque me da que Love is in the air y hay desenfreno por a saber qué motivo.



Mientras emborrache, da igual si está buena o no.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Usted carece de fe gacela mía... el papel hay que venderlo caro... 8:




Queda mejor decirlo asi:

Su carencia de fe resulta molesta


----------



## Claca (27 May 2010)

Qué mania con aguantar una posición sí o sí, con lo fácil que es ejecutar un stop y olvidarse del asunto. ¡Que la gente se deja 20 euros por décimo de navidad! Aqui por 50 tienes un stop la mar de majo con una probabilidad mucho mayor de que te toque algo. ¿No es suficiente? Pues se deja más margen, pero siempre con el análisis hecho. Aguantar _por mis huevos_ suele terminar en desastre, en febrero ya se vio. No more HL, please.

Hasta el momento la sesión se ha desarrollado con una estructura muy alcista en la mayoría de índices, ¿hasta dónde aguantáis?

Edito: Sobre los 530 empiezan resistencias serias y coinciden con los máximos anteriores, sobre los 550. Stop 575 para dejar margen y fuera. Si es una trampa y saltan el stop para bajar luego, pues mala suerte, porque si no lo es, el dolor podría extremarse mucho:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Podríamos hacer una porra para el gap de mañana...


juanlu -800 puntos... 8:


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

juanlu -800 puntos
Debianita -200 puntos


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Claca dijo:


> Hasta el momento la sesión se ha desarrollado con una estructura muy alcista en la mayoría de índices, ¿hasta dónde aguantáis?





Hoyga... que yo llevo un stop...


en los 3,70... 8:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Quiero el SAN en rojo, he llamado a Caritas a reservar y me han dicho que ya no hay sitio para cenar.



pero hombre de Dios como viene usted al casino sin sacarse previamente la tarjeta VIP de caritas 



especulador financiero dijo:


> Usted carece de fe gacela mía... el papel hay que venderlo caro... 8:



supongo que se refiere usted a ese papel que YO he vendido barato previamente 



pecata minuta dijo:


> Mientras emborrache, da igual si está buena o no.



y yo por encima no bebo alcohool  me lo inyectare por vena mezclado con heroina , tranquimazines y antidepresivos ::



debianita dijo:


> Queda mejor decirlo asi:
> 
> Su carencia de fe resulta molesta



Lo que resulta MUY MOLESTO es mirar mi cuenta de r4 :no: ehhh :´(


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pero hombre de Dios como viene usted al casino sin sacarse previamente la tarjeta VIP de caritas
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Llevabas muchos minis?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Llevabas muchos minis?



8 siempre meto 7 y dejo ese , pe3ro hoy me dio por meterlo cuando subio 100 pipos desde mi entrada  suma y sigue ::


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Les ha quedado perfecto... :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


Mañana será el gran día... 8:


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

mañana apertura con gap al alza para joder todos los stops y luego abajo con fuerza.......


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> 8 siempre meto 7 y dejo ese , pe3ro hoy me dio por meterlo cuando subio 100 pipos desde mi entrada  suma y sigue ::



:ouch: Solo queda encomendarnos al Pyongpyang y a nuestro amado lider. Solo ellos pueden arreglar esto


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

me he quedado vendido para mañana, espero que haya un gap a la baja que me quite el miedo, como sea gap al alza voy haciendo las maletas y me marcho a buscar curro a Ecuador o Bolivia


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

zuloman, creo que hace dos dias hicimos el mismo pacto y nos salió bien..... a ver si tenemos suerte otra vez


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Me da que mañana gap al alza.

+ 100 a 150 puntos.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Me too, pierdo 3.5 pipos en CRI estoy convencido que no pasará de 3.50 si lo hace las suelto :cook:

Mulder... los volumenes, cuando pueda


----------



## Abner (27 May 2010)

Esperemos al veredicto de Mulder. ¿Lo de infobolsa en azul son compras? parecería que ha habido compras de cierto nivel al final de sesión.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

Hoy el volumen de los leoncios ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.

- Han estado mareando hasta las 10:30.
- En ese momento han empezado a comprar con fuerza hasta el final de la sesión, incluida la subasta.

Hay que decir que la actividad ha sido baja y los volumenes bajos también, la única compra fuerte ha sido a las 10:30 con unos 500 contratos, pero a partir de ahí he visto poca actividad. Practicamente han hecho las mismas operaciones entre la apertura y las 10:30 que desde esa hora hasta el final.

Yo diría que a pesar de todo están dudosos y no creen en este movimiento, o al menos esperan que se confirme para entrar. Parece que les haya sorprendido tanto como a nosotros.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Pecata que has tocado algun botón? OMG eur/dollar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy el volumen de los leoncios ha sido medio-alto y el saldo diario positivo.
> 
> - Han estado mareando hasta las 10:30.
> - En ese momento han empezado a *comprar con fuerza hasta el final de la sesión, incluida la subasta.*
> ...



mañana gap al alza entonces ????????????????''' ::::vomito:


si es asi mañana me cambio a mi nueva vivienda


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> mañana gap al alza entonces ????????????????''' ::::vomito:
> 
> 
> si es asi mañana me cambio a mi nueva vivienda



Como vivienda no sé, pero para viajar de gorra si parece muy adecuado


----------



## rafaxl (27 May 2010)

Mañana vendran los reyes majos....:XX::XX:


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

rafaxl dijo:


> Mañana vendran los reyes majos....:XX::XX:



Yo espero que sean los reyes bajos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> zuloman, creo que hace dos dias hicimos el mismo pacto y nos salió bien..... a ver si tenemos suerte otra vez



rentabilidades pasadas no garantizan rentabilidades futuras :no:

El unico consuelo es que cuando tengo plusvalias voy a caritas a darles una comision y me hago notar mucho, pido entregar el sobrecito personalmente a la directora del comedor, a cambio tengo tarjeta Vip y me reservan por telefono.

Para mañana ya tengo reservado ¿ os digo el menu ?

de primero : a elegir entre

Sopa bajista en salsa de renta 4

Crema de pepino al ojete bajista

de segundo :

burbujitas de codorniz al estilo chino ( creo que en honor el apoyo de China al euro )

cortos de pollo al fino ibex

Postre : 

Dulce de leches


----------



## Diegales (27 May 2010)

No se os puede dejar solos. ?De donde ha salido tanto verde?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

Mañana gap al alza de 150 pipos, entonces entraré con todo lo gordo a corto.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Mañana gap al alza de 150 pipos, entonces entraré con todo lo gordo a corto.



de momento tenemos -9 pipos en los futuros, tengamos fe :fiufiu:

Zapatero lleva mucho tiempo sin pensar en como arreglar la economia española, eurupeda y mundial, vereis como mañana descubre que endeudandose mas y esperando el tiempo suficiente todo se arreglara por si solo, preocuparse por el coste de la deuda es de derechas, gastar mucho y subvencionar todo es la solucion ¿ que importa que no haya dinero ? se pide prestado y ya esta, ya lo pagaran los biznietos, al fin y al cabo ni los vamos a conocer 

Edito: los futuros del ibex ya pierden mas de 20 pipos............ si multiplican por 20 no vamos mal para el gap de mañana


----------



## DeCafeina (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo espero que sean los reyes bajos.



¿Nos vas a decir de una vez qué va a ocurrir esta madrugada o mañana?. Me tienes en ascuas desde hace días :

¡Un saludo!


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (27 May 2010)

Parece que hoy no ha sido un buen día para los bajistas. 

No os preocupéis, mañana seguirá subiendo.


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Que cunda el ejemplo...

People Power! Iceland sues banksters - they face jail if they don't give the right answers -- Signs of the Times News


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Alguien hablaba de una Fase 3 de la crisis, si mal no recuerdo el dia de hoy.

32 States Now Officially Bankrupt: $37.8 Billion Borrowed From Treasury To Fund Unemployment -- Signs of the Times News


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

DeCafeina dijo:


> ¿Nos vas a decir de una vez qué va a ocurrir esta madrugada o mañana?. Me tienes en ascuas desde hace días :
> 
> ¡Un saludo!



Solo dije que pasaría algo y dije que no sería algo relacionado con fundamentales, de momento hoy hemos tenido la gran megasubida del día, que además es totalmente inexplicable, al menos yo no me creo que esto suba porque los chinos se desdigan de algo.

No hay más que contar, sigo esperando bajada para mañana, probablemente fuerte, a tenor de la inexplicable subida de hoy.


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo dije que pasaría algo y dije que no sería algo relacionado con fundamentales, de momento hoy hemos tenido la gran megasubida del día, que además es totalmente inexplicable, al menos yo no me creo que esto suba porque los chinos se desdigan de algo.
> 
> No hay más que contar, sigo esperando bajada para mañana, probablemente fuerte, a tenor de la inexplicable subida de hoy.



:::

Che pibe, vos estas largo eh?


----------



## Pepitoria (27 May 2010)

Al sexto toque a los 1095 subió. Si eso es guano.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Parece que *hoy no ha sido un buen día para los bajistas*.
> 
> No os preocupéis, mañana seguirá subiendo.



¿que te hace pensar eso ?????


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

SAN subiendo casi un 5% en USA y BBVA un 7%, casi na!

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR): NYSE:STD quotes & news - Google Finance

Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argentaria SA (ADR): NYSE:BBVA quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Como siga esto asi el rico heredero va a encontrar novia 

y yo me afilio al psoe y me hago fanboy de ZParo, si haciendo las cosas al reves le sale bien habra que pensar que es un iluminado y que el señor guia sus pasos :no:


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Es de interes de lo chinos favorecer un Euro fuerte, puesto que un Euro debil no contribuye a sus exportaciones de alta gama que compite directamente con fabricantes europeos.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Pecata en el club he puesto un nuevo post


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> ¿que te hace pensar eso ?????



Pobres gacelillas :´(

)

Sus lo dije, hinversión a laaaaaargo plazo. Los que movemos el mundo :XX: no nos interesa que la bolsa baje.

La bolsa nunca bajará La economía podrá ir de culo, pero la bolsa siempre irá bien.


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

La pillada de las gacelas alcistas será a última hora... como siempre... Parece que se vaya al infinito y luego... Zasca... todas pilladas en el zurrón... :XX:

Menuda cara de owned se le va a quedar al pobre heredero...


otra vez... 


Saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Puffff.... después de leer su último comentario me da que estamos ante un trollaco del copón... éste tiene de rico y de accionista lo que yo de progreta... ni animosa hoyga... ehhh


Saludos 8:


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (27 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Solo dije que pasaría algo y dije que no sería algo relacionado con fundamentales, de momento hoy hemos tenido la gran megasubida del día, que además es totalmente *inexplicable*, al menos yo no me creo que esto suba porque los chinos se desdigan de algo.
> 
> No hay más que contar, sigo esperando bajada para mañana, probablemente fuerte, a tenor de la *inexplicable *subida de hoy.



Subida inexplicable y... con poco volumen, con lo que eso conlleva.

A ver mañana.

Saludos.


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Juanlu tendrá que salir ustec mañana a la palestra a decir que los 17k están a la vuelta de la esquina.

Bueno, como los usanos sigan así mañana nos comemos un buen gap en contra :: y el euro por las nueves ienso:


----------



## Rico heredero busca novia (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Puffff.... después de leer su último comentario me da que estamos ante un trollaco del copón... éste tiene de rico y de accionista lo que yo de progreta... ni animosa hoyga... ehhh
> 
> 
> Saludos 8:



Oiga usté: Puede meterse conmigo cuanto quiera, pero a mi dulce Animosa ni tocarla 
Animosa es una personita trabajadora y ahorradora, que a base de sacrificios ha conseguido su pisito VPO, lo cual es digno de admiración.
Estoy pensando seriamente casarme con ella y seremos muy felices en Alcorcón viviendo de mis cuantiosas rentas.

Animosa: Te amo  y te deseo :baba:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Juanlu tendrá que salir ustec mañana a la palestra a decir que los 17k están a la vuelta de la esquina.
> 
> Bueno, como los usanos sigan así mañana nos comemos un buen gap en contra :: y el euro por las nueves ienso:




Os cedo mi asiento, no me puedo sentar


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

Rico heredero busca novia dijo:


> Oiga usté: Puede meterse conmigo cuanto quiera, pero a mi dulce Animosa ni tocarla
> Animosa es una personita trabajadora y ahorradora, que a base de sacrificios ha conseguido su pisito VPO, lo cual es digno de admiración.
> Estoy pensando seriamente casarme con ella y *seremos muy felices en Alcorcón viviendo de mis cuantiosas rentas*.
> 
> Animosa: Te amo  y te deseo :baba:



puede emplear una parte de sus rentas en ponerle el vide en otro sitio sino van a tener que hacer ustedes el amor en posturas muy raras  mas que nada por la horizontalidad conejil necesaria para utilizarlo :XX:


----------



## DeCafeina (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Hoyga... que yo llevo un stop...
> 
> 
> en los 3,70... 8:



Hoy ando ocioso por el foro para ver si me acerco a los 300 mensajes tras varios años de leyente poco participativo. Aprovecho esta verborrea incontenible para decirle que a base de leer sus comentarios se ha ganado todo mi respeto. Todo el que perdió de golpe y porrazo la primera vez que ví su avatar. ¿¿¿Era necesario??? 

Por favor, no se me moleste. o


----------



## telefrancisco (27 May 2010)

Me parece que esto no se ha puesto por aquí: La CNMV obliga a comunicar las posiciones cortas sobre cualquier valor ? Economía, negocios y finanzas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Economía, negocios y finanzas en lainformacion.com


----------



## xavigomis (27 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> La pillada de las gacelas alcistas será a última hora... como siempre... Parece que se vaya al infinito y luego... Zasca... todas pilladas en el zurrón... :XX:
> 
> Menuda cara de owned se le va a quedar al pobre heredero...
> 
> ...




Pero tu no eras el LINCE que ayer se quedó vendido? Hoy has salido trasquilado... quién te hubiese visto la cara!!!
:XX:


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

La CNMV obliga a comunicar las posiciones cortas sobre cualquier valor ? Economía, negocios y finanzas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Economía, negocios y finanzas en lainformacion.com


Juanlu, nos mandarán sicarios a casa los cabrones de criteria


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> La CNMV obliga a comunicar las posiciones cortas sobre cualquier valor ? Economía, negocios y finanzas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Economía, negocios y finanzas en lainformacion.com
> 
> 
> Juanlu, *nos mandarán sicarios a casa los cabrones de criteria*



como vais cortos en dias que suben os habran enviado a este


----------



## debianita (27 May 2010)

Zulo y sus morenos .... al final vamos a pensar mal de ustec. Mira que es mala persona, ahora me tengo que ir a dormir y tendré pesadillas con el negrata gayer


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (27 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> de momento tenemos -9 pipos en los futuros, tengamos fe :fiufiu:
> 
> Zapatero lleva mucho tiempo sin pensar en como arreglar la economia española, eurupeda y mundial, vereis como mañana descubre que endeudandose mas y esperando el tiempo suficiente todo se arreglara por si solo, preocuparse por el coste de la deuda es de derechas, gastar mucho y subvencionar todo es la solucion ¿ que importa que no haya dinero ? se pide prestado y ya esta, ya lo pagaran los biznietos, al fin y al cabo ni los vamos a conocer
> 
> Edito: los futuros del ibex ya pierden mas de 20 pipos............ si multiplican por 20 no vamos mal para el gap de mañana




No, si yo me he salido en subasta perdiendo 2 ctms por acción, casi que prefiero que mañana abra alta para tener más margen de bajada.

Aunque si abre a la baja me alegraré por ti.

Yo ya he pasado bastane miedo por hoy, prefiero dormir tranquilo.


----------



## bertok (27 May 2010)

Buena matanza que han hecho hoy.

Be careful y no olviden que seguimos en pleno crash.

No hacen prisioneros.


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulo y sus morenos .... al final vamos a pensar mal de ustec. Mira que es mala persona, ahora me tengo que ir a dormir y tendré pesadillas con el negrata gayer



Bueno, si tienes pesadillas con el mucho no lo vas a ver


----------



## zuloman_borrado (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulo y sus morenos .... al final vamos a pensar mal de ustec. Mira que es mala persona, ahora *me tengo que ir a dormir y tendré pesadillas con el negrata gayer*



Creo que no me ha entendido bien joven , el negrata va a dormir con usted  no seran pesadillas aunque lo pareceran :no:


----------



## Mulder (27 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Buena matanza que han hecho hoy.
> 
> Be careful y no olviden que seguimos en pleno crash.
> 
> No hacen prisioneros.



Desde luego hoy se han lucido, ni una sola corrección de importancia en todo el dia. Jornadas como esta son las que hacen replantearse el stop a quien no lo use.

Y que conste que yo si lo uso.


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Peligrooooo....peligrooooo

CiU: 'Si no salía el decreto, España habría sido intervenida como Grecia en pocos días' | España | elmundo.es

Mas de 1 uno se reia de las repercusiones que tendria la intervencion de Cajasur...y ahora esto....sin mencionar lo del 7 de Mayo


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

"la intervención de las instituciones internacionales tanto de la Unión Europea como del Fondo Monetario Internacional habría provocado un ajuste mayor: "Las pensiones no se habrían congelado como en el decreto, sino que serían reducidas y el recorte de los salarios de los funcionarios habría sido más duro".

::::::vomito::vomito::vomito:::::::


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Hoy el análisis del SP lo he clavao... ienso:


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> La CNMV obliga a comunicar las posiciones cortas sobre cualquier valor ? Economía, negocios y finanzas ? Noticias, última hora, vídeos y fotos de Economía, negocios y finanzas en lainformacion.com
> 
> 
> Juanlu, nos mandarán sicarios a casa los cabrones de criteria





Como si quieren enviar a Rambo... 


tengo cera para todos... 8:


----------



## evidente (27 May 2010)

Hoja de ruta

Grecia suprime dos tercios de sus ayuntamientos para recortar el gasto público | elmundo.es


----------



## Wataru_ (27 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulo y sus morenos .... al final vamos a pensar mal de ustec. Mira que es mala persona, ahora me tengo que ir a dormir y tendré pesadillas con el negrata gayer



Pfff ¿y el de detrás del Sr. negro? xD Con que ganas fuma... pfff que peligro jajaja.

Bueno... al menos, ya no bajamos y subimos un 10%... ya vamos por el 3% ::

Por lo que leí muchos vais cortos... veremos si mañana os dejan escapar con dignidad.

Buenas noches ^__^!



especulador financiero dijo:


> Como si quieren enviar a Rambo...
> 
> tengo cera para todos... 8:



El Sr. Negro te da las gracias...


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Mañana veo las sucursales llenas de pollos comprando papelitos... )


----------



## Condor (27 May 2010)

Si, bienaventurados los que creen en los stops, porque con ello evitan irse al infierno


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Condor dijo:


> Si, bienaventurados los que creen en los stops, porque con ello evitan irse al infierno





Hostia puta.... :


Como ha cambiado el cuento...


----------



## Condor (27 May 2010)

Que va!!!

De todas maneras... Volveré!

Si quieren ver el gráfico subiendo las próximas semanas pónganlo al revés.

Es lo mismo que si quieren ver a una señora mayor con las tetas paraditas: ponganla a pasar el mocho.


----------



## DeepChu (27 May 2010)

Pues para mañana hay GAP de +50 de momento... y creo q seguira subiendo y luego pegara ostion.

Ya lo veremos mañana. Por si acaso yo me he quedado fuera y mañana ya le tentare un corto conforme abra xD

A ver que sale de ahi xD


----------



## errozate (27 May 2010)

Voy largo.


----------



## telefrancisco (27 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Voy largo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pues para mañana hay GAP de +50 de momento... y creo q seguira subiendo y luego pegara ostion.
> 
> Ya lo veremos mañana. Por si acaso yo me he quedado fuera y mañana ya le tentare un corto conforme abra xD
> 
> A ver que sale de ahi xD



como dije antes, pienso igual que tú, tambien porque me interesa, ya que estoy algo pillado con un corto ETF inverso, y tambien compré largo SAN)))....... me gusta diversificar.

Cambiando de tema, alguien conoce a una empresa llamado Improlink o Recoletos servicio de asesoria?????????


----------



## Claca (27 May 2010)

> Lo más prudente es esperar a ver qué deciden hacer los yankis con la MM200, que la perdieron ayer. Pasa por los 10.250 en el DOW y los 1.100 del SP500 aprox. Llegados a este punto con el rebote del euro y del crudo un pull de confirmación es lo mínimo. Ahí ya sería cuestión de ver cómo reacciona el mercado.



Lo dije el viernes pasado en la casa de campo. Han mareado mucho y parecía que nos ibamos al megaguano sin despedirnos, pero finalmente al cierre de hoy los índices yankis han mantenido el mínimo de cortesía esperado y han vuelto para despedirse como es debido, de hecho, han cerrado justamente en la MM200.

En estos momentos la paciencia es una virtud indispensable para batir al mercado o, simplemente, para dejar de perder dinero (con la bien que se está en la playa). Y los stops, joder, y los stops.

Ahora a ver qué pasa, porque hay despedidas que se alargan. En el caso más inmediato debemos vigilar los 9.550 en el ibex. Un cierre por encima sería muy mala señal para los cortos, pero a nivel intradiario tampoco deberían rebasarse por mucho. Como he sugerido con anterioridad, el stop debería estar sobre los 575.







¡Suerte a los que estáis dentro!


----------



## especulador financiero (27 May 2010)

Yo de momento he cancelado el vuelo para este finde a las Caimán... me parece que mejor me doy una vuelta por la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias...


algun pájaro de wall street me robó las plusvas del dia... :´(


Saludos :´(


----------



## Catacrack (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A ver quien es el tonueliano que se queda corto con 2 cojones



Presente y con todo el cargador.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 May 2010)

como va el PM San???? por favor


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Yo de momento he cancelado el vuelo para este finde a las Caimán... me parece que mejor me doy una vuelta por la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias...
> 
> 
> algun pájaro de wall street me robó las plusvas del dia... :´(
> ...




No, si al final vamos a ser vecinos.

FD: El que vive de tu trabajo.


----------



## DeepChu (28 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como va el PM San???? por favor



El de SAN no lo se, el IBEX esta +70...


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Ay madre ... que nos meterán gap hasta los 9.5k :vomito:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> como va el PM San???? por favor



8,34

A los buenos dias.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Ay madre ... que nos meterán gap hasta los 9.5k :vomito:



Sr. Debianita, es que Ustec y el amigo zulópata se quedaron vendidos ayer... si es que los tienen ustedes más grandes que el caballo de Espartero ::::


----------



## DeepChu (28 May 2010)

Pollastre, soportes y resistencias? 

(Por Favor o)

Y por +100 de GAP que vamos ya, lalalala xDDDD


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Debianita, es que Ustec y el amigo zulópata se quedaron vendidos ayer... si es que los tienen ustedes más grandes que el caballo de Espartero ::::



Pollastre danos soportes y resistencias y deja de opinar sobre el volumen equino de nuestros atributos masculinos 

por cierto, ya que es usted un trader estilo funcionario que se va a tomar cafe y acaba su jornada por la mañana, al menos podia dejar hechos los deberes y postear que le dice su indicador susurrante antes de irse,.

y cuentanos ¿ que tal te va a ti en este mar rizado y con vientos cambiantes? ienso:


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Mulder, iluminanos, ¿abrimos cortos en SAN a 8,38?


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

A los buenos días!



Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Mulder, iluminanos, ¿abrimos cortos en SAN a 8,38?



Habrá que ver antes donde abre, digo yo ¿no?


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Sr. Debianita, es que Ustec y el amigo zulópata se quedaron vendidos ayer... si es que los tienen ustedes más grandes que el caballo de Espartero ::::




No pain, no glory ::


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

Parece que el mercado ya gira un poco a la baja, sería de suponer que eso arrastre a todos los valores.

Good news for the shorts.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Joder, menudo iluminados hacer backup del server a las 9:00, Pero esto que es!!!! Encima en el club tambien caido

     

y lo peor las CRI han subido de 3.5


----------



## roquerol (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Joder, menudo iluminados hacer backup del server a las 9:00, Pero esto que es!!!! Encima en el club tambien caido
> 
> 
> 
> y lo peor las CRI han subido de 3.5



Desde luego parece que calopez no sea informático.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> 
> 
> Habrá que ver antes donde abre, digo yo ¿no?



Me reitero, me meto corto y pongo SL en 8,42?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que el mercado ya gira un poco a la baja, sería de suponer que eso arrastre a todos los valores.
> 
> Good news for the shorts.



pues yo no veo ninguna buena noticia para los cortos que vamos perdiendo la camisa...mientras el ibex cae pasito a pasito y recupera la caida en pocos sehundos, mas bien me hago Kakita :cook::ehhh

es mas yo diria que el ibex se va derechito a los 9500 como minimo, ya lo estamos rondando


----------



## DeepChu (28 May 2010)

Se lo van a llevar a los 9550. Tiene toooda la pinta.

Eso si, a aprtir de ahi, como no se caiga... veo dolor, mucho dolor xD


----------



## Abner (28 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> pues yo no veo ninguna buena noticia para los cortos que vamos perdiendo la camisa...mientras el ibex cae pasito a pasito y recupera la caida en pocos sehundos, mas bien me hago Kakita :cook::ehhh



Acaba de salir la noticia, bueno, no sé si es de ahora mismo o tiene algún día más, sobre que MAFO va a obligar a descontar un 40% el valor de los pisos embargados a los bancos, para que empiecen a reflejar realmente lo que valen sus activos. Bueno te pongo la noticia.
MAFO cuantifica la burbuja: los pisos caerán un 40% y el suelo un 50% - Libertad Digital

Con un poco de suerte los bancos bajen hoy y arrastren al resto, sigo rezando por vuestras almas gaceriles.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Mulder... el tio del mazo se retrasa... me han comentado que hasta la semana que viene nada... ¿Sabe usted por donde anda...? ienso:


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Parece que el mercado ya gira un poco a la baja, sería de suponer que eso arrastre a todos los valores.
> 
> Good news for the shorts.



¿¿¿¿¿Ein?????


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

No tiene sentido que ayer el San fuera bastante peor que el Ibex y hoy vaya bastante mejor, se que si compro ahora ganaré pasta antes del cierre, pero visto lo visto ultimamente el tema acojona.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Me reitero, me meto corto y pongo SL en 8,42?



Yo le daría cancha hasta 8.48-50


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 May 2010)

Fuera del San en 8.4


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

Abner dijo:


> Acaba de salir la noticia, bueno, no sé si es de ahora mismo o tiene algún día más, sobre que MAFO va a obligar a descontar un 40% el valor de los pisos embargados a los bancos, para que empiecen a reflejar realmente lo que valen sus activos. Bueno te pongo la noticia.
> MAFO cuantifica la burbuja: los pisos caerán un 40% y el suelo un 50% - Libertad Digital
> 
> Con un poco de suerte los bancos bajen hoy y arrastren al resto, sigo rezando por vuestras almas gaceriles.



esa noticia es del miercoles, ya esta descontada :


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

una pregunta... 


¿Dónde coño va el chulibex...? jajaja 


Saludos


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2010)

Buenas gente... 

Abiertos cortos de Ibex 9440... a ver si los puedo aguantar un poco. Ha tocado la directriz bajista que comenzó el 16 de abril en 11546.

Saludos...

PD: En CRI pasa por los 3.53


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente...
> 
> Abiertos cortos de Ibex 9440... a ver si los puedo aguantar un poco. Ha tocado la directriz bajista que comenzó el 16 de abril en 11546.
> 
> ...



Sip... Ayer no pensaba que la harian tocar techo... pero hasta ahí la han llevado los cabrones... ienso:


Saludos )


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Sip... Ayer no pensaba que le harian tocar techo... pero hasta ahí la han llevado los cabrones... ienso:
> 
> 
> Saludos )




Juanlu usted tranquilo de aqui sacamos plusvis si o si 8:


----------



## Condor (28 May 2010)

Ahí vienen, y yo con ellos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo le daría cancha hasta 8.48-50



De momento precticamente todo son paquetes pequeños y hay alguno mediano es en venta, todos los indicadores de 60 hacia abajo estan sobrecomprados.

Pero claro, por sentimiento contrario al fat finger le puede dar por ponerse a comprar como loco y jodernos a todos.

Cuanto más sabes de bolsa menos divertida es.


----------



## manstein (28 May 2010)

la calma que precede a la tempestad...


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Veo los ocho mil :XX:


----------



## davinci79 (28 May 2010)

El EURUSD está atacando los máximos de ayer así que cuidado.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas gente...
> 
> Abiertos cortos de Ibex 9440... a ver si los puedo aguantar un poco. Ha tocado la directriz bajista que comenzó el 16 de abril en 11546.
> 
> ...



Recomprados en 9360 +80. Intentaré volver a abrir cortos más arriba...

Saludos...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Veo los ocho mil :XX:




Yo en ocasiones veo muertos.


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Pollastre, soportes y resistencias?
> 
> (Por Favor o)
> 
> Y por +100 de GAP que vamos ya, lalalala xDDDD




Dios mío, las jovenérrimas gacelas están empezando a contagiarse de la zulopatía también.... estamos perdidos.

Le hago a Ustec expresa advertencia, al igual que al Maese Zulomannnn se la hice en su día, que mi operativa es a ultra corto plazo, y por lo tanto mis Rs y Ss son, como mucho, intradiarios.

Tiene Ustec soporte fuerte en 9,283 , todo un clásico que lleva con nosotros ya varias semanas. Por otra parte, oblicuo moderado en 9,205, -10º, yo no haría demasiado caso a éste.

Soporte horizontal de emergencia anti-guano en 8,920.

Resistencia moderada en 9,558. Oblicua algo débil en 9,393, -10º. 

Horizontal moderada-importantilla en 10K1. Pero vamos, si llegamos a esta, Zulomannnnn directamente se retira al monasterio de Silos ::::

Que Gaia reparta suerte a las gacelas...


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

El CAC40 esta bajando un 4,19% o es un error de R4?


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Pollastre danos soportes y resistencias y deja de opinar sobre el volumen equino de nuestros atributos masculinos
> 
> por cierto, ya que es usted un trader estilo funcionario que se va a tomar cafe y acaba su jornada por la mañana, al menos podia dejar hechos los deberes y postear que le dice su indicador susurrante antes de irse,.
> 
> y cuentanos ¿ que tal te va a ti en este mar rizado y con vientos cambiantes? ienso:



Por partes, zulomannnn... para empezar, menuda gracia que el puto foro se ponga a hacer "una copia de seguridad" [sic] justo antes de la apertura ejpañola, y que se pegue así media hora. 

Tenía vuestros soportes y resistencias preparados desde antes de las 9, pero entre el puto foro, y mi cafelito correspondiente, pues no he podido ponerlos más que ahora.

Por un continuar, direle-lerele a Ustec que no puedo postear mi indicador susurrante cuando me voy a la hora de comer, por la sencilla razón de que el indicador susurrante utiliza datos del último tercio de la sesión bursátil... y es a esos datos, además, a los que confiere más peso en el conjunto de la jornada, para más inri... así que para utilizarlo correctamente debo estar en línea a esa hora, so zuloman 

Por un terminar, te comento que el mes ha sido durísimo para los técnicos, como bien sabemos todos, y que este mes a duras penas he podido pasar del +10% sobre capital inicial. Concretamente un +10.8%... un desmayo para lo que suele ser habitual en mi operativa, pero es que así no hay manera. Yo no juego al casino, y este mes, esto ha sido casi un casino.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Yo en ocasiones veo muertos.





y más que vas a ver...


----------



## davinci79 (28 May 2010)

El EURUSD ha superado con fuerza los máximos de ayer.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> y más que vas a ver...




Eso espero, tengo un equipo de intervención enterito preparado para no ser uno de ellos.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Lo unico que han conseguido con esta movida de ramas ha sido quitar las sobrecompras en los osciladores a 3 y a 5.

Las de 15 y 30 avisan que viene el guano.


----------



## ghkghk (28 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> El CAC40 esta bajando un 4,19% o es un error de R4?



Está subiendo un 0.3% aprox.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Está subiendo un 0.3% aprox.




Estos de R4 quieren ver arder Paris.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 May 2010)

Circule circulen, aqui no ha pasado nada


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 May 2010)

ACS y BME se antojan buenas compras para el noviembre mulderiano...


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Estos de R4 quieren ver arder Paris.



Lo de la bajada del CAC lo acaban de decir también en Gestiona Radio. Estarán mirando también R4?


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Ya lo han modificado, a alguno se le ha ido el dedo.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

ElGranHeroeAmericano dijo:


> Lo de la bajada del CAC lo acaban de decir también en Gestiona Radio. Estarán mirando también R4?



En 4Rich ya está en verde. Seguro que alguien ha tocado el botón equivocado ... ienso:


----------



## carvil (28 May 2010)

Buenos dias 

Resistencia actual en el E-Mini 1110 soporte 1100

Crudo resistencia 76.40 soporte 73.70


Salu2


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

Hay una llamada para tí

Ten cuidado , tonuel, cualquier día te llama

Emilio Botín llamó a Rajoy para pedirle que apoyase el Decreto Ley - 28/05/10 - 2182237 - EcoDiario.es


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Hay una llamada para tí
> 
> Ten cuidado , tonuel, cualquier día te llama
> 
> Emilio Botín llamó a Rajoy para pedirle que apoyase el Decreto Ley - 28/05/10 - 2182237 - EcoDiario.es



Que coño pinta el obama llamando a ZP.

Y este a Rajoy?

Para que coño necesitamos entonces un gobierno, o un parlamento?.

Que nos gobiernen los banqueros, y a tomar por culo.

Mierda de país.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Ala stop de compra a corto en 8, 44 y que sea lo que Dios quiera


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

Buenos días, por decir algo...


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)




----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 May 2010)

4% de overspot el el oro físico en compra....


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Buenos días, por decir algo...




Aguantas tus cortos? ::

Yo las CRI las tengo domesticadas, solo tienen un camino posible: el infierno


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Empiezan los movimientos raros en SAN


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Que movimientos mas bruscos los cruces estan en 8, 40 y se me ha ejecutado la venta en 8,44


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Madre ... que aburrimiento 

Nos inventamos un rumor? a ver si tiramos esto 8:


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Que coño pinta el obama llamando a ZP.
> 
> Y este a Rajoy?
> 
> ...



Pareces nuevo hombre, los políticos son los delegados de los banqueros, aunque no haya ningún cartel donde lo diga. Ellos les financian las campañas con préstamos a fondo perdido.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Ya estoy corto en SAN, seguro que ahora sale Zapatero dimitiendo y esto se va para arriba y me jode, aunque en cierto modo que dimita Zapatero no tiene precio.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Aguantas tus cortos? ::
> 
> Yo las CRI las tengo domesticadas, solo tienen un camino posible: el infierno



No, cerré ayer antes de que me desfloraran el orto.


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 May 2010)

Pregunta fuera de contexto, ¿Hoy es festivo? ¿Qué puente hay este fin de semana? ¿Qué es la vida?


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Torrebruno ha MUERTO!!!


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Pregunta fuera de contexto, ¿Hoy es festivo? ¿Qué puente hay este fin de semana? ¿Qué es la vida?





salga usted a que le pegue el aire...


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Torrebruno ha MUERTO!!!


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Pregunta fuera de contexto, ¿Hoy es festivo? ¿Qué puente hay este fin de semana? ¿Qué es la vida?




La vida es aquello que te pasa entre putada y putada.

Para el resto de preguntas no tengo contestación.


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Va, en serio, borro los mensajes pero que alguien me diga si hay algún festivo en Madrid esta semana u houy. ¡vosotros sabéis cuando cierran la bolsa, cabrones!



CALENDARIO BURSTIL 2010


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Torrebruno ha MUERTO!!!



¿otra vez?


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> La vida es aquello que te pasa entre putada y putada.
> 
> Para el resto de preguntas no tengo contestación.



Yo creía que era al revés, las putadas son la vida y el resto otra cosa, porque esas situaciones pasan tan aprisaaaaaa....


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo creía que era al revés, las putadas son la vida y el resto otra cosa, porque esas situaciones pasan tan aprisaaaaaa....




Intento mantenerme positivo.

Por cierto, no sé si sigues el SAN, pero ¿no esta habiendo una acumulación de libro de un rato a esta parte?

El precio casi no se mueve y las posis de ventas son mas grandes que las de compras y llevan 2 horas dandoles pequeños bocados.

Me huele a gordos bajistas acumulando tranquilamente.


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Intento mantenerme positivo.



Entre tu avatar y el positivismo acabaré pensando mal 




> Por cierto, no sé si sigues el SAN, pero ¿no esta habiendo una acumulación de libro de un rato a esta parte?
> 
> El precio casi no se mueve y las posis de ventas son mas grandes que las de compras y llevan 2 horas dandoles pequeños bocados.
> 
> Me huele a gordos bajistas acumulando tranquilamente.



Hay una pequeña acumulación pero está prácticamente plano, al menos en 60 minutos.


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Entre tu avatar y el positivismo acabaré pensando mal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Piensa mal y acertarás.

No, yo no vote al PSOE.


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 May 2010)

y eso que significa?????? que no saben para donde se va a ir??????


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 May 2010)

Si hay un puente la próxima semana podría influir... ¿alguien tiene información privilegiada?


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2010)

Corto en mini-ibex 9420, SL 9445.

Stuyvesant el 31 es fiesta en WS

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> y eso que significa?????? que no saben para donde se va a ir??????




A Cáritas.

Mulder, por cierto, hoy no tenia que pasar algo segun ustec ienso: cual es el timing del evento?


----------



## Stuyvesant (28 May 2010)

muchas gracias, las cosas a su cauce!


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2010)

Stuyvesant dijo:


> Cojonudo, eso pilla tomar por culo! digo, muchas gracias, las cosas a su cauce!









De nada, un saludo...


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> A Cáritas.
> 
> Mulder, por cierto, hoy no tenia que pasar algo segun ustec ienso: cual es el timing del evento?



Hay que tener paciencia y esperar que acabe la sesión.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (28 May 2010)

Cierro el corto 9420-9385, me voy a comer... nos leemos luego!

Saludos...


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia y esperar que acabe la sesión.




Mulder, el rey del suspense :fiufiu:

Ejecución pública de Zperro a las 17:35?


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, el rey del suspense :fiufiu:
> 
> Ejecución pública de Zperro a las 17:35?





Al poco de abrir los americanos tenemos los datos fuertes, espero que sean "buenos" y den la puntilla a los larguistas... 8:

15:45 - INDICADOR DE DIRECTORES DE COMPRAS DE CHICAGO de mayo. 
15:55 - ÍNDICE DE CONFIANZA DEL CONSUMIDOR DE LA UNIVERSIDAD DE MICHIGAN/REUTERS de mayo final. 



Saludos )


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, el rey del suspense :fiufiu:
> 
> Ejecución pública de Zperro a las 17:35?



eso llevaria al ibex por encima de los 16000 :8:


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

que viene... que viene... :fiufiu:


que viene... que viene... :fiufiu:




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> eso llevaria al ibex por encima de los 16000 :8:



Zulomannnnn.... qué ha sido hoy de tí?

cuentame algo...


esos cortos de ayer, qué coño pasa con ellos?


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Zulomannnnn.... qué ha sido hoy de tí?
> 
> cuentame algo...
> 
> ...



estan esperando la oportunidad de tener una salida digna 8:


----------



## pyn (28 May 2010)

Ufff preparad el ano cortistas, que con la apertura americana nos acercamos a maximos diarios en los indices...


----------



## Violator (28 May 2010)

Se que sería muy extraño, y una catástrofe para los que vais cortos pero, ¿no os da miedo que esto cierre hoy por encima de 9500 e irnos a buscar los 10.400?


----------



## pyn (28 May 2010)

Violator aquí se piensa en positivo, en ese caso se leería como una oportunidad para abrir cortos desde más arriba.


----------



## Violator (28 May 2010)

pyn dijo:


> Violator aquí se piensa en positivo, en ese caso se leería como una oportunidad para abrir cortos desde más arriba.



Jeje  también. Es una buena manera de verlo.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Violator dijo:


> Se que sería muy extraño, y una catástrofe para los que vais cortos pero, ¿no os da miedo que esto cierre hoy por encima de 9500 e irnos a buscar los 10.400?




Yo veo los 12k para el proximo vencimiento inocho:


----------



## Dula (28 May 2010)

¡Vaya día aburrido con el dichoso IBEX!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¡Vaya día aburrido con el dichoso IBEX!



si hubiera abierto usted cortos donde los abri yo ayer sustituiria la palabra abrurrido por jodido, se lo garantizo ::


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si hubiera abierto usted cortos donde los abri yo ayer sustituiria la palabra abrurrido por jodido, se lo garantizo ::




Cuando los abristes en 9.2K ?


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

No sé si atizarle unos cortos al botas o esperar un poco a ver si esto ya se termina de desmadrar...


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Pecata, con un SL en 8.50 .. no es mala idea :: yo no puedo meterle, está todo en CRI


----------



## Dula (28 May 2010)

¿Hoy salían las Vice anunciando el techo de gastos adoptado en Consejo de Ministros? ¿No?
Lo mismo anima algo a la bolsa.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 May 2010)

Mulder hay una carta para ti.


----------



## ElGranHeroeAmericano (28 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Hoy salían las Vice anunciando el techo de gastos adoptado en Consejo de Ministros? ¿No?
> Lo mismo anima algo a la bolsa.





Ya está anunciado: El gobierno baja el 7,7 % el límite de gasto para los el 2011

Para mi gusto se quedaron muy cortos..


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 May 2010)

Por cierto, he comprado BTM a 17.39$.


----------



## RNSX (28 May 2010)

abiertos mas cortos al botas y al bbva que la subida de ayer y hoy me ha comido mas de la mitad de las plusvalias, a ver si esta vez estoy avispado y me salgo a tiempo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

alemanes, yahkis y euro dandose la vuelta con poca decision :fiufiu:

a ver si se animan xd ienso:


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Buenas tardes
Quiero sangre.Sigo corto

Parece que se van desinflando los índices.A ver si sesmorrran.
S2


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

El temita empieza a pintar mejor...



y con las sucursales cerradas para que las gacelas no puedan vender los papeles que se acaban de tragar... jajaja :XX:



Saludos :XX:


----------



## qpvlde (28 May 2010)

a mi me huele a trampa para pillar más gacelillas cortas::

saludos


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Se están rifando chavales.... :Baile:


Saludos ::


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

CRI en minimos diarios, uyyy como le den por bajar de los 9.4k al ibex se me desploma


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

El eur el mejor.
Buen salto de trampolín el suyo.
Ánimo wapísimo que tenemos 750mm para respaldarte!!


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> a mi me huele a trampa para pillar más gacelillas cortas::
> 
> saludos



¿Le han pillado con la sucursal cerrada...?


No se preocupe... el lunes volverá a abrir... jajaja :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

qpvlde dijo:


> a mi me huele a trampa para pillar más gacelillas cortas::
> 
> saludos



A nosotros no nos pillan porque vamos sin stop :XX:


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

ESto se va pa bajo  el CAC en rojo al igual que el euro/dollar


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Chavales... me voy... 


quiero ver los 8000 cuando vuelva... )


Saludos )


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

€
de 1,241 a 1,2358 en un plás.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Zulooooooooooooooo, al loro que podrás cerrar tus cortos dignamente


----------



## pollastre (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulooooooooooooooo, al loro que podrás cerrar tus cortos dignamente



nouuu... Sr. Debianito, mis indicadores muestran una posible vuelta en breve al entorno de los 9K5... por favor, no dé esperanzas a Zulomannnnn que, si yo acabara teniendo razón, luego el hombre se nos deprime


----------



## evidente (28 May 2010)

Lunes no abre ni la Bolsa de Nueva York ni la de Londres? Normalmente el IBEX como reacciona esos dias? Creo que acostumbra subir, o no?

El fin de semana el gobierno se sentara a la mesa de las negociaciones junto a sindicatos y empresarios??


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> nouuu... Sr. Debianito, mis indicadores muestran una posible vuelta en breve al entorno de los 9K5... por favor, no dé esperanzas a Zulomannnnn que, si yo acabara teniendo razón, luego el hombre se nos deprime



Hablando de indicadores ... me indican que van a ser las 15:00 asi que me piro para casa, vigiladme las CRI si pasan de los maximos de hoy le meteis un cargador corto, es pasta segura ::


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

CaC en rojo
Pooodeeemoooos!!


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

Mulder esto no lo tiran ni con una bomba atomica xd :8: :: :fiufiu: :S


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> nouuu... Sr. Debianito, mis indicadores muestran una posible vuelta en breve al entorno de los 9K5... por favor, no dé esperanzas a Zulomannnnn que, si yo acabara teniendo razón, luego el hombre se nos deprime



i tras esa vuelta se va al guano o me suguen hinchando el ojete ??? :bla:


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

DJI fut rojo


----------



## Catacrack (28 May 2010)

Si el Lunes los yankis tienen fiesta saldran como ratas del mercado a nadie le gusta irse de puente con la tension de estar comprado o vendido.

Nos vamos a caer con todo el equipo. Ya huelo las plusvalias.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

Catacrack dijo:


> Si el Lunes los yankis tienen fiesta saldran como ratas del mercado a nadie le gusta irse de puente con la tension de estar comprado o vendido.
> 
> Nos vamos a caer con todo el equipo. Ya huelo las plusvalias.



Eso que hueles no son plusvalias, es la kakita de los que vamos cortos


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Ave gringos, morituri te salutant

Para los que van cortos


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulooooooooooooooo, al loro que podrás cerrar tus cortos dignamente



estamos locos o que... :ouch:



zuloman dijo:


> Eso que hueles no son plusvalias, es la kakita de los que vamos cortos



hable por usted... 



Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> Ave gringos, morituri te salutant
> 
> Para los que van cortos




Sell in may and go away... 


Saludos :Baile:


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

por si a alguien le interesa, el blog de Kujire trae novedades


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Acabo de mirar el volumen de criteria hoy... brutal... :8:


Saludos )


----------



## TRaSHTu (28 May 2010)

el ibex acaba de perder los 9400?


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

TRaSHTu dijo:


> el ibex acaba de perder los 9400?



Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!)


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Y el dji los 10 200
El problema sigo viéndolo en los 10100.Fué triple techo y eso cuesta.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Pollastre cambie de indicadores 8:

Tranquilos he hecho 4 llamadas y lo tirarán hasta donde Zulo abrio los cortos.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

El PMI de Chicago malo... malo...


en cinco minutos la puntilla... jajaja )


Saludos )


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Juanlu, son nuestros, como bién apuntaba catacrack ya huelo las plusvalias 

EDIT: en CRI soltando papelitos a lo grande :XX:


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

No sabía lo del PMI.
Estoy con CNBC y no comentan nada.


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> No sabía lo del PMI.
> Estoy con CNBC y no comentan nada.





Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets





Cárpatos dijo:


> *PMI de Chicago*
> 
> Indicador de directores de compras de la región de Chicago de mayo baja fuertemente de 62,8 a 59,7 y queda muy por debajo de lo esperado que era 62.
> 
> ...




Saludos :Baile:


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Cárpatos PMI Chicago: Dato muy malo para la economía, esto está cada vez más claro, muy preocupante la partida de empleo, malo para bolsas con claridad y bueno para bonos.

Guano guano


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 May 2010)

GDF Suez SA: EPA:GSZ quotes & news - Google Finance

Creditopropulsado quality seal.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Confianza consumidor Michigan,medio decente


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Todo en rojo y el puto ibex haciendo de las suyas ... se va a pegar una hostia ... creo que me quedaré vendido 8:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

De los 9500 no quiere bajarse


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2010)

*Loc@s por el Nasdaq*







Primeros Aux. de Kujire para Osezn@s en Prácticas, Binguer@s y Aprendices de la Bruja Lola...

... Ténganlo siempre a mano


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

KUJIRE EN CARNE Y HUESO!!
Saludos transoceanicos.
El € volviendo a mínimos
Nuestro salvador.:XX:


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

El puto botas e Inditex aguantando el chiringuito .....


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> El puto botas e Inditex aguantando el chiringuito .....



Del botas ya me encargo yo.
Ya le he dado su merecido.

(bueno de momento casi que me lo da él a mi... pero podré con él).


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Del botas ya me encargo yo.
> Ya le he dado su merecido.
> 
> (bueno de momento casi que me lo da él a mi... pero podré con él).



Lo dejo en tus manos, de aqui nada las podrás comprar a 7


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Del botas ya me encargo yo.
> Ya le he dado su merecido.
> 
> (bueno de momento casi que me lo da él a mi... pero podré con él).



Métele una bota en toa la mouth!!
Smash mouth baby!!


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

:XX: El dji se despeña


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> :XX: El dji se despeña




Espero que pecata haya hecho que parezca un accidente.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

Raro, raro,...el ibex sosteniendo los 9400


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Raro, raro,...el ibex sosteniendo los 9400





Lleva todo el día haciendo un platillo.
Ten fé


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

€ nuevo mínimo
Comienza el baile


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Parece que los nord coreanos quieren que hagamos plusvis 8:

Pepi... no se cuanto podrán aguantar el chiringuito los trileros del ibex, pero me parece que poco


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Parece que los nord coreanos quieren que hagamos plusvis 8:
> 
> Pepi... no se cuanto podrán aguantar el chiringuito los trileros del ibex, pero me parece que poco



Al cierre nos va a dejar los ojos como platos


----------



## Dula (28 May 2010)

Esto está de puta pena hoy. Ni para arriba ni para abajo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

Pollastre que dice el indicador susurrante para el gap del lunes, yo me quedo vendido, me niego a aceptar mi error de ponerme corto ayer :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Al cierre nos va a dejar los ojos como platos



Y los culos como banderitas imperiales.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Zulo tranquilo son unos trileros, todo el mundo en rojo y ellos aguantando el chiringuito.... Mi suerte es que CRI está herida de muerte, solo pierdo 4 cts. NO LAS VOY A SOLTAR!!!!


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Zulo tranquilo son unos trileros, todo el mundo en rojo y ellos aguantando el chiringuito.... Mi suerte es que CRI está herida de muerte, solo pierdo 4 cts. NO LAS VOY A SOLTAR!!!!



Pues ándate al hilo de jcarlosb y mira el ECRI.También está herido.


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2010)

*Just one option.... SELL SELL SELL SELL!!*

jajajajajajajajajajaja

Kim Jong II reclama que medie ZP en la crisis koreana


SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL SELL!!!​


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Dax a punto de caramelo

Ibex pierde 9400


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Camarero un guanizado de limón

JODER!!! El dow el esepe, todo despeñandose y puto chulibex aguantado    Ochomiles vernir a mi!!


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

Wano is coming...


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Juanlu :XX: :XX: :XX:

Las criteria :XX:


----------



## Dula (28 May 2010)

¡La leche! ¿Qué está pasando?


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

No se porque me imaginaba que iban a dejar el guano para el final de sesión europeo, era como una corazonada....será que ya me los estoy empezando a conocer bien.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Ftse y dax en rojo

Guanizado de limón
El guano del verano.
Invitaré a uno al Botas


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Madre!!!!!!! el DJI que hostión :XX:


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Que nadie cierre cortos. Largos morir!!!!


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> No se porque me imaginaba que iban a dejar el guano para el final de sesión europeo, era como una corazonada....será que ya me los estoy empezando a conocer bien.



Mulder, los secretitos ... cuando se desvelan


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

Lo que le cuesta caer al botas... estoy agotada. :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo que le cuesta caer al botas... estoy agotada. :fiufiu::fiufiu:




Su carencia de fe resulta molesta  < mode Dark Vader>

Si ya lo tienes wapisima!!!! las compras a 7 :XX: El lunes la apertura será para grabarla en video


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Lo que le cuesta caer al botas... estoy agotada. :fiufiu::fiufiu:



no me desfallezcas ahora, ... hasta la robasta todo es toro :8:


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

el ibex aflojo los 9400

vamos, vamos...


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Mulder, los secretitos ... cuando se desvelan



No hay ningún secreto que contar, estos días iba a pasar algo gordo y ayer subimos sin demasiada explicación, hoy bajamos de repente al cierre europeo ¿porqué razón? ¿porqué no antes?

Porque el mercado está complicadísimo, aunque hoy acabamos un ciclo y empezaremos otro, probablemente hasta después del dia 3 de junio no sabremos bien hacia donde iremos, ese día tendremos un probable máximo o mínimo interesante que permitirá abrir operaciones para, al menos, un par de semanas.

En mi modesta opinión el guano se ha terminado de momento, pero que nadie cierre cortos, aun queda algo por rascar, de todas formas hay que fijarse bien hacia donde vamos a partir de ahora.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿porqué razón? ¿porqué no antes?
> .



Eso es lo que tiene que aclararnos 

Me quedo corto con todo lo gordo, no me quiero perder el desayuno de osos del lunes


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

*Húndete en los ocho miles, siervo de Udún!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Algún amable forero podrá decirme como está el DJI respecto a la MM200?


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Buena subasta... se ve que han querido mantener el chiringuito para el finde... )


Saludos )


----------



## pecata minuta (28 May 2010)

Que cabrones, como han subido al botas en la robasta.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Pepitoria
Tengo en mis manos el libro de John Howe "Como forjar dragones"
Oro puro


----------



## RNSX (28 May 2010)

malditos sean, hundiooooos!!! queria cerrar y me quedo comprado


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Güeno hamijos me voy de cañas  saludos cortístas


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

RNSX dijo:


> malditos sean, hundiooooos!!! queria cerrar y me quedo comprado



Está usted loco? Comprado? WTF!!!


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

wbuffete dijo:


> algún amable forero podrá decirme como está el dji respecto a la mm200?



dji -> 10176
mm200 -> 10112

Bueno esto es escala en 10 minutos ¿a que escala te referías?


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que cabrones, como han subido al botas en la robasta.




Pecata es gallardia machoteibérica hispanistaní. Como los usanos acompañen el lunes plego del curro :XX:


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Que cabrones, como han subido al botas en la robasta.



No te atormentes... el SAN tenia que cerrar a ese precio fuera como fuera para que las gacelas alcistas albergaran esperanza este finde...


pero ya sabes lo que viene luego... :: jajaja :XX:


Pero las criterias genial... lástima no haber pillado más... :baba:



Saludos )


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> dji -> 10176
> mm200 -> 10112
> 
> Bueno esto es escala en 10 minutos ¿a que escala te referías?



Más bien grandota en gráfico de velas.
Creo que con el subidón de ayer le metimos un cabezazo.pero no estaba seguro.
Me he quitado el Visualchart de la máquina y prorealtime no me chuta desde que reinstalé Java.Tengo que arreglarlo ya mismo


----------



## Claca (28 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Más bien grandota en gráfico de velas.
> Creo que con el subidón de ayer le metimos un cabezazo.pero no estaba seguro.
> Me he quitado el Visualchart de la máquina y prorealtime no me chuta desde que reinstalé Java.Tengo que arreglarlo ya mismo



El máximo de ayer coincidió con la MM200 en diario, tanto del DOW como del SP500.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Pero las criterias genial... lástima no haber pillado más... :baba:




Porque no tenia más plata en 4Rich, cuando tenga Interdin4Poors listo se van a enterar, estas y el botas


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (28 May 2010)

Me cago en el SAN, medio dia sufriendo para ganar 60 leuros. Al final me pasaré al largo plazo.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

he tenido que cerrar un mini para calmar el apetito voraz de r4 , quieren mis perdidas en efectivo 

me quedo con 7 para el lunes y la cuenta en blanco o en rojo........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



ZAPATERO HABLANOS


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Me cago en el SAN, medio dia sufriendo para ganar 60 leuros. Al final me pasaré al largo plazo.



Hay quein lleva sufriendo dos dias para perder 3000, no se queje :no:


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Migozoenunpozo dijo:


> Me cago en el SAN, medio dia sufriendo para ganar 60 leuros. Al final me pasaré al largo plazo.



El largo plazo será pillar SAN a 3 y matildes a 12 

Mulder, cuando pueda... ya sabe volumetria


----------



## zuloman_borrado (28 May 2010)

Noticia tranquilizante para cortos recien escuchada en intereconomia :

Zapatero suspende su viaje a Brasil para supervisar PERSONALMENTE la mesa de negociacion entre patronal y sindicatos :fiufiu:

Si lo lidera Zperro no puede salir nada que guste a los mercados ienso:


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el Ibex ha sido normal, y el saldo diario ha quedado ligeramente positivo.

Hoy no ha habido practicamente actividad, nada, cero patatero, he tenido que filtrar más de lo normal para ver algo, de hoy solo diré que en subasta han vendido unos pocos contratos y aun se lo han pensado.

Indecisión total, no sabemos donde vamos y el saldo diario no ayuda porque también ha quedado bajísimo, hoy casi no han entrado al mercado y se han dedicado a mirar, con estos mimbres me parece que el lunes vamos a tener más de lo mismo a no ser que ocurra algo con los gringos de aquí al cierre.

Esperemos que ocurra algo de verdad, las fiestas USA suelen dar lugar a cambios de tendencia, pero hasta el martes no nos vamos a enterar.


----------



## visillófilas pepitófagas (28 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Noticia tranquilizante para cortos recien escuchada en intereconomia :
> 
> Zapatero suspende su viaje a Brasil para supervisar PERSONALMENTE la mesa de negociacion entre patronal y sindicatos :fiufiu:
> 
> Si lo lidera Zperro no puede salir nada que guste a los mercados ienso:



Noticia de ayer :no:

Se necesita otra intervención de ZP para empujar a los ositos...


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Noticia tranquilizante para cortos recien escuchada en intereconomia :
> 
> Zapatero suspende su viaje a Brasil para supervisar PERSONALMENTE la mesa de negociacion entre patronal y sindicatos :fiufiu:
> 
> Si lo lidera Zperro no puede salir nada que guste a los mercados ienso:



Pero si a ZPésimo se la meten siempre que viaja 

Aunque eso da pie a que abra su gran bocaza. De todas formas el Caldera ha decidido estos días salir de su letargo de desayuno-almuerzo seguidos en el bar y ha dicho que hay que poner una tasa Tobín, que se le ha ocurrido de repente en su invento para desviar fondos públicos, llamado fundación (malas) ideas.

Como insistan en este punto el guano va a estar más que requeteasegurado, aunque yo se que el botas es capaz de graparles físicamente la boca si vuelven siquiera a sugerir algo así.

edito: Por mucho que la Merkel les apriete los huevos estos siguen sin caerse del guindo.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

visillófilas pepitófagas dijo:


> Noticia de ayer :no:
> 
> Se necesita otra intervención de ZP para empujar a los ositos...




Lo suyo seria: *José Luís Rodríguez Zapatero encuentra positivo para la recuperación económica, modificar la constitución para proclamarse presidente vitalicio.
*
En plan maestro chávez.

Ahora que me acuerdo, alguien vio al "ministro" Alonso ayer en TVE 24h? Si este tio no se habia mamado 10 güisquis yo soy fraile, madre mia..... Otra muy buena fue el Sr Artur Mas en la TV3 diciendo que españa estaba en suspensión de pagos, recapacitó, lo corrijió pero al entrevistador se le quedo una cara de OWNED .....


----------



## bertok (28 May 2010)

Disfruten el viaje y tengan presente que ya va siendo hora de bajar del tren.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

Mami

el guano ha llegado

p.d. una velita a Santa Kujire


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2010)

*Warning..... Spain down-graded*

sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell

time to die​


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

veredicto para lo ocurrido en el ibex sosteniendo 9400 toda la sesión

P A P E L O N

...del bueno y del barato


----------



## jam14 (28 May 2010)

Ta bonito el Dow... ::


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Puñetero 10100
Hasta los webs ya!!


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Saludos guanistán, el lunes puede ser maravilloso :XX:

Espero que no aparezca la mano de Dios


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2010)

les viene esto bien a l@s osezn@s del foro??? 

¿Habrá sido por poner la velita a Santa Kujire? jojojojo

España pierde otra triple A: Fitch rebaja el rating a AA+ con perspectiva estable - 28/05/10 - 2184434 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Sleepwalk (28 May 2010)

*El guano del bueno está en camino.
Han esperado al cierre del mercado.
Buen fin de semana.*

Fitch se une a S&P y también retira la 'triple A' a España
Publicado el 28-05-2010 , por Expansión.com 

Standard & Poor's no es ya la única gran agencia que ha retirado la máxima calificación crediticia a España. Fitch ha rebajado el ráting un escalón, a AA+, con una perspectiva 'estable', por lo que en principio no prevé otro descenso. La decisión se ha hecho pública una hora después del cierre en los mercados europeos, pero ya hace mella tanto en Wall Street como en la cotización del euro, que sufre ahora para mantener los 1,23 dólares. El riesgo país de España reactiva sus subidas, hasta los 160 puntos básicos.

Fitch vuelve a agitar los ánimos en el mercado español, sobre todo de cara ya al inicio de la próxima semana, a la jornada del lunes. Justo hoy, el Ibex ha destacado al frente de las bolsas europeas, con una revalorización del 0,97%. 
A diferencia de lo sucedido recientemente con S&P, Fitch ha comunicado su decisión una vez cerrada la bolsa española. La agencia estadounidense ha excluido a España de la selecta lista de países que mantienen la máxima calificación creditica. 

Su ráting baja un escalón, hasta AA+. La perspectiva es 'estable', por lo que a priori no sería previsible un recorte adicional, como hiciera S&P hace justo un mes, cuando recortó su calificación desde AA+ a AA, con perspectiva, además, negativa. 

Próxima ampliación

Fitch se une a S&P y también retira la 'triple A' a España - Expansión.com


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Ahora los hamijos de Fitch !!!!!! Esto es el fin :XX:


----------



## jam14 (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Espero que no aparezca la mano de Dios


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> les viene esto bien a l@s osezn@s del foro???
> 
> ¿Habrá sido por poner la velita a Santa Kujire? jojojojo
> 
> España pierde otra triple A: Fitch rebaja el rating a AA+ con perspectiva estable - 28/05/10 - 2184434 - elEconomista.es



Papelazo del gordo para el ibex


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Monlovi,Sleep.
Habeis sido más rápidos que CNBC.Aún no lo han anunciado.Este foro es la ostia

Uauuuuuuu!!

Edit:
Ahora lo anuncian.Les hemos ganado por 5 min!!!


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Solo falta que salga Zperro hablando de los ataques intergalácticos de los ejpeculadores marditos, veo las CRI en 3.20 el lunes 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Wbuffete dijo:


> Monlovi,Sleep.
> Habeis sido más rápidos que CNBC.Aún no lo han anunciado.Este foro es la ostia
> 
> Uauuuuuuu!!



y usted que se creia...








aquí movemos los hilos...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Solo falta que salga Zperro hablando de los ataques intergalácticos de los ejpeculadores marditos, veo las CRI en 3.20 el lunes 8:



Las caras de los comentaristas de CNBC son un poema.Estilo...tierra tragame!!
No necesitan mucho más


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

¿Por dónde andará ricoheredero...? ienso:


tengo algo para él... 8:


----------



## Sleepwalk (28 May 2010)

*De todas formas los que "supuestamente" nos rescatan, tampoco están para tirar cohetes.*

*El fondo de rescate alemán reactiva los avales para Hypo Real estate, que alcanzan 103.500 millones *
@EP - 28/05/2010 18:10h

La Agencia Federal para la Estabilización de los Mercados Financieros de Alemania (SoFFin) ha reactivado avales por importe de 10.000 millones de euros para el banco de crédito inmobiliario Hypo Real Estate (HRE) procedentes de las garantías no utilizadas en 2009 por la entidad, que recibe así avales por un importe total de 103.500 millones de euros.
El presidente del comité de gestión de SoFFin, Hannes Rehm, apuntó que la decisión fue adoptada por los actuales movimientos del mercado que "podrían poner en peligro la reestructuración de HRE, ya que el fracaso de este complejo proceso podría tener consecuencias masivas para la economía alemana". 

HRE sufrió pérdidas de 2.200 millones de euros al cierre del ejercicio 2009, cuando tuvo que ser nacionalizado por su exposición a los derivados de crédito, lo que amenazaba la supervivencia de la entidad.

El fondo de rescate alemán reactiva los avales para Hypo Real estate, que alcanzan 103.500 millones - Cotizalia.com


----------



## telefrancisco (28 May 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> les viene esto bien a l@s osezn@s del foro???
> 
> ¿Habrá sido por poner la velita a Santa Kujire? jojojojo
> 
> España pierde otra triple A: Fitch rebaja el rating a AA+ con perspectiva estable - 28/05/10 - 2184434 - elEconomista.es


----------



## especulador financiero (28 May 2010)

Kujire dijo:


> sell sell sell sell sell sell sell sell
> 
> time to die​




Éso ya lo hemos hecho... pero gracias por los ánimos... )


Saludos )


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

El DJI apoyándose en la directriz

Un empujoncito más...


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Éso ya lo hemos hecho... pero gracias por los ánimos... )
> 
> 
> Saludos )




Aqui vendemos hasta la abuela, todo por la patria


----------



## Asturiano (28 May 2010)

Tranquilidad que florentino presentara el lunes a Mou en el bernabeu.


----------



## azkunaveteya (28 May 2010)

por si interesa:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...la-catastrofe-en-cifras-v-47.html#post2848563


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Sleepwalk dijo:


> Degraciadamente, al paso que llevamos, nos van a faltar letras del abecedario para calificarnos el rating.



Rating Z(p)
No se puede llegar más bajo ¿no?


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

A las guanas tardes!

Aquí está cayendo una tormenta de miedo, los índices desplomándose y las noticias sobre España cada día a peor.

Aunque Kujire diga lo contrario ahora si somos el ombligo del mundo:

- Dia 6 de mayo, supermegaguano -> se rumorea que ese día alguien dijo que el Estado estaba en quiebra.

- Ayer, supersubida inexplicable que coincide curiosamente con el día de la aprobación de medidas de recorte.

- Hoy rebaja de rating y nuevo guanazo.

Está claro ¿no? a ZPerro le están dejando el trasero como la bandera imperial estos días.


----------



## twetter (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las guanas tardes!
> 
> Aquí está cayendo una tormenta de miedo, los índices desplomándose y las noticias sobre España cada día a peor.
> 
> ...



bueno tampoco estan cayendo tanto los indices no?¿?¿


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2010)

Mulder, no olvide la visita de "cortesía" de EUROSTAT a principios de Junio.

Creo que no les va a gustar lo que van a ver con sus propios ojos ... 
numeritos "raros" y tal


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Sleepwalk
¿esa es la canción que nos representa en Erovisión?
Nos cubrimos de gloria fijo


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Dji puede que haya roto la directriz.
A ver si se desploma un poco...


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

twetter dijo:


> bueno tampoco estan cayendo tanto los indices no?¿?¿



Pues el S&P ya ha perdido la MM200 en 10 minutos, que es como decir la tendencia de cortísimo plazo, el Stoxx aun la mantiene pero ha llegado a perderla por un momento, sin embargo parece que va a atacarla de nuevo. Esta a 3 puntos de ella.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

El € tambien se debate con la directriz
El último día de Mayo puede ser agónico


----------



## racional (28 May 2010)

segun un articulo del economista.es se va a producir el cruze de la muerte que produciera una gran bajada, hora del etf inverso...


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

€ 1,2293
Puede que haya roto



1,2289


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

Stoxx perdiendo la MM200 que decía antes, el guano no se acaba aquí


----------



## EL_LIMITE (28 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes, pregunta de supergacela, a la vista de los acontecimientos DJ cayendo, si esto se confirma unido a la bajada de calificación del rating de Fitch para España, el Lunes, """"""""""""""en teoría""""""""""""", vale en la bolsa no hay teoría que valga ..., tocaría GUANO, ahora la pregunta es si quisiera operar con el ETF inverso del IBEX??, ya que desconozco como se opera con futuros como los miniibex que mecionáis a veces, me parece lo más fácil operar con derivados de futuros "aparentemente" más sencillos para torpes, además seguramente no serán tan rentables pero si parecen no muy difíciles de manejar, Como sería la operativa de esos productos, explicación para torpes, por favor ??? se que a día de hoy se pueden comprar según la siguiente tabla:

Demanda Oferta
NºOrd. Títulos Precio Precio Títulos NºOrd.
1 6.000 60,9700 61,0000 6.000 1
1 300 60,9000 61,2400 500 1
1 150 60,8000 61,2500 49 1
1 400 60,6100 61,3800 170 1
1 90 60,6000 61,6800 150 1

A ver puedes comprar hoy?, supongo que no que hay que esperar a que abra el mercado el lunes a primera hora?, cuándo quieras vender puedes poner u stop, o simplemente estar atento ese día y decidir darle al botón de vender? en ese momento cuando vendes quiere decir que te has desecho de esos títulos, o evidentemente puede que no haya un comprador para los mismos y te los comas con patatas???? 

Perdon por el tocho, pero no lo tengo nada claro. Otra cosa el otro día pedí sugerencias sobre literatura para adentrarme en el mundo de los mercados, me han recomendado el libro de Cárpatos: Leones contra Gacelas, que tal está?? vale la pena son de 60 o 80 € depende de donde lo compres? más formación complementaria.

Gracias a todos/as.


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Estamos en el mítico 10100
Directriz rota
Emoción en el Madrigal...


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 May 2010)

cuando nuevas gacelas empiezan a querer ponerse corto es que pepón viene escondido y nos va a encular.....


----------



## Avionero (28 May 2010)

Este finde JozeLuí anuncia el despido libre en Hispanistán y os jodeis cortistas
::


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Límite
El etf trabaja con el contado.Hasta el lunes nada.
Los futuros cuando tengas más tablas
El libro de Cárpatos es de obligada lectura.Pero más por su esencia filosófica que por el lado operativo.
Necesitarás algún libro de análisis técnico,y con el tiempo,crearás tus propias estrategias.Huye de los comentarios de las firmas de análisis no independientes.Quieren tu dinero.
Y la primera cuestión que debes plantearte es:¿Cuanto estoy dispuesto a perder?
S2


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cuando nuevas gacelas empiezan a querer ponerse corto es que pepón viene escondido y nos va a encular.....



así me gusta que vayamos aprendiendo. Al ppio cuesta pero luego... :8::cook: hasta le tomas gustirrinín :rolleye:


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Vaya griterío en el pit de WS
Casi no se oye a la comentarista de CNBC dar las noticias del oil


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2010)

EL_LIMITE dijo:


> A las buenas tardes, pregunta de supergacela, a la vista de los acontecimientos DJ cayendo, si esto se confirma unido a la bajada de calificación del rating de Fitch para España, el Lunes, """"""""""""""en teoría""""""""""""", vale en la bolsa no hay teoría que valga ..., tocaría GUANO, ahora la pregunta es si quisiera operar con el ETF inverso del IBEX??, ya que desconozco como se opera con futuros como los miniibex que mecionáis a veces, me parece lo más fácil operar con derivados de futuros "aparentemente" más sencillos para torpes, además seguramente no serán tan rentables pero si parecen no muy difíciles de manejar, Como sería la operativa de esos productos, explicación para torpes, por favor ??? se que a día de hoy se pueden comprar según la siguiente tabla:
> 
> Demanda Oferta
> NºOrd. Títulos Precio Precio Títulos NºOrd.
> ...



Hasta que no se compre el libro de JLC no tiene título de Gacelilla, así que lo pondremos como conejill@. Cómprele el libro, que del trading ..., stress, velocidad, mujeres, a los hechos me remito, léase el hilo, y JLC tiene churumbeles e hipotecas que pagar... y además es ameno de leer. Así que olvídese de operar mientras tanto. 

LOS ETFs SON DE POBRES​


----------



## LÁNGARO (28 May 2010)

yo soy pobreeeeeeee................


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> cuando nuevas gacelas empiezan a querer ponerse corto es que pepón viene escondido y nos va a encular.....



La rebaja de rating hay que descontarla si o si, claro que lo harán en el gap de apertura y en ese momento entrará el gacelerío.

La reforma laboral, viendo a las partes involucradas: patronal, sindicatos, Corbacho...esos no son capaces de ponerse de acuerdo ni aunque tuvieran que repartirse tres chupachups de tres sabores distintos. Todos ellos representan a lo más parasitario y perroflautista de la esencia nacional.

Son unos auténticos ineptos.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

¿Cómo repercute en las empresas el recorte de rating? - 28/05/10 - 2184616 - elEconomista.es

El recorte de rating al Reino de España no sólo afecta al Estado, sino que tiene un impacto directo en las empresas y en los hogares.Hay que tener en cuenta que las compañías del Ibex se encuentran entre las más apalancadas de todo mundo, con 260.000 millones de euros de deuda este ejercicio, casi tres veces el beneficio bruto operativo. Un descenso de la nota crediticia dificulta la colocación de nuevas emisiones e incrementa sus costes de financiación. Sin embargo, no impacta en todas las empresas por igual. Es necesario conocer qué sociedades son las que tienen unos mayores compromisos financieros y a cuáles les va a dañar más en el corto plazo.


----------



## debianita (28 May 2010)

Buen fin de semana a tod@s, felicidades a los vendidos  El lunes no podré operar  lo dejo en sus manos, ya saben botón rojo sin dudar, es decir modo antipatriota. Cuiden de mis CRI. Esto se les ha ido de las manos hace tiempo, a los inéptos de arriba, de verdad jamás pensé que llegariamos a tal situación... En fin disfruten del espectáculo.

Saludos


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2010)

lol la estan subiendo ::


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2010)

El Gobierno no cree que la rebaja de Fitch dificulte la colocación de deuda - 28/05/10 - 2184752 - elEconomista.es

¿Qué hacemos? ¿Reímos o lloramos? 
en fin! gente "BIEN" preparada ...

llo opino de ke nos venefizia!! i ujtedesjh!??


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

La mayor parte de las deuda pública española está en poder de los bancos españoles, precisamente, si el rating de esta deuda baja eso significa que nuestros bancos tienen un problema muy gordo.

Pero los de Fitch, muy amables ellos, se han despedido con 'sistema bancario sólido' juas juas que cínicos que son.


----------



## RNSX (28 May 2010)

entonces si no he entendido mal pabajo los bancos?


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2010)

Ilustro el comentario último de Mulder con el enlace a una noticia:

La banca española aumenta en 4.125 millones la compra de deuda pública en plena crisis - Expansión.com


----------



## muertoviviente (28 May 2010)

verde que te quiero verde :8:


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 May 2010)

Jojojo cerramos en verde me temo.

Voy liquidando estas que tenía a 3,50:

Melco Crown Entertainment Ltd: NASDAQ:MPEL quotes & news - Google Finance


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

Esto está muy peponiano

Dispersense, no hay nada que ver


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (28 May 2010)

DYN empieza a ponerse interesante.


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2010)

Ya estoy de vuelta chavales...







*ES HORA DE MORIR...*






Saludos )


----------



## Kujire (28 May 2010)

Ateos!!!!​






"....no subestimen el poder del lado oscuro" 

(no me levanto de la toalla para nada :no: )

jajajajajajajajajaja​


----------



## Mulder (28 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esto está muy peponiano
> 
> Dispersense, no hay nada que ver



Hasta el rabo todo es toro, la sesión aun no ha terminado, pero parece que queda mucho por ver.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

Vaya meneos de última hora

Una excitación para los bingueros bolsistas


----------



## Pepitoria (28 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Hasta el rabo todo es toro, la sesión aun no ha terminado, pero parece que queda mucho por ver.



No hay nada que ver en esta corrida, ya sólo veo cabestros


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2010)

Voy corto en criteria... 


por si no se habian enterado... )


Saludos )


----------



## tonuel (28 May 2010)

Ya la he quitado yo.... no os preocupeis... )






Saludos :XX:


----------



## tarrito (28 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Voy corto en criteria...
> 
> 
> por si no se habian enterado... )
> ...



pues no es el único en el hilo ... un tal "Especulador Financiero" también va corto  :rolleye:


----------



## Wbuffete (28 May 2010)

Monlovi dijo:


> pues no es el único en el hilo ... un tal "Especulador Financiero" también va corto  :rolleye:



Desde el curro
Y el cansino de siempre,tambien.
Más que ir corto,debo ser corto.
S2
Me quedo de guardia apatrullando las quiebras bancarias usanas,y a ver si están los datos del cot.Si hay temita lo posteraré


----------



## Creditopropulsado (28 May 2010)

Mulder tienes un mp.


----------



## evidente (28 May 2010)

acojonante...especialmente las frases de cierto humor

Handelsblatt.com - Nachrichten aus Wirtschaft, Finanzen, Politik, Unternehmen und Märkten


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> La rebaja de rating hay que descontarla si o si, claro que lo harán en el gap de apertura y en ese momento entrará el gacelerío.
> 
> La reforma laboral, viendo a las partes involucradas: patronal, sindicatos, Corbacho...*esos no son capaces de ponerse de acuerdo ni aunque tuvieran que repartirse tres chupachups de tres sabores distintos*. Todos ellos representan a lo más parasitario y perroflautista de la esencia nacional.
> 
> Son unos auténticos ineptos.



Eso es radicalmente falso, llevan muchisimos años poniendose de acuerdo en que los mariscos y chuletones son muy nutritivos y apropiados para la dieta de sindicalistas, empresaurios quebrados y politicos mangantes/mentirosos :no:

A ver un silogismo para los que les gusta aplicar la logica:

voy corto y rebajan el rating a España

los cortos comen guano

la rebaja de rating traera guano y mis cortos comeran


¿ que le pasara a mis perdidas hasta ahora ? 

si, si habeis acertado mis perdidas se convertiran en beneficios


Uno un poco mas dificl :

Rico heredero compra cuando sube la bolsa

la rebaja de rating trae guano

¿que le pasara a las acciones de rico heredero ?


efectivamente  , valdran menos, le sera mas dificil encontar novia y no tendra dinero para reformar el bide de animosa en Alcorcon una vez se haya casado ( eso si no lo rechaza por pobreton :no: )........................ en consecuencia logica :

animosa seguira con su horizontalidad conejil o imitando a los canes :XX:


----------



## debianita (29 May 2010)

Guanos días,

al Sr Tonuel le han levantado el castigo, nos vendrá genial para los violines y certificados del lunes 8: ya los puede ir preparando, con especial cariño puede hacer uno para CRI. 

Mulder... me tiene ustec mosca .... los secretitos que decia hace unos dias ... que si cuando acabe la sesión ... no trabajará ustec para Fitch ? :XX:

Tendremos que escribir una cartita a los amigos de Moody's, para que revisen sus datos, se estan quedando desfasados


----------



## zuloman_borrado (29 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Guanos días,
> 
> al Sr Tonuel le han levantado el castigo, nos vendrá genial para los violines y certificados del lunes 8: ya los puede ir preparando, con especial cariño puede hacer uno para CRI.
> 
> ...



Ya nos aclarara si se referia a esto :8:

Por otro lado decir que " la semana que viene" habra una mala noticia que tumbara el ibex tal como esta el patio es casi una obviedad, no pasa semana en que haya alguna.

Es mas, la de fitch me parece la mas light de las posibles, supongo que esa inaugurara la semana y sera la primera de una coleccion de joyas que justifiquen la perdida de los ochomiles :bla:

La unica putada es que ZPerro esta tan acojonado que no nos deleita con previsiones optimistas sobre la economia, ni siquiera contesta diciendo nada de los malditos ejpeculadores antipatriotas.

A ver si este fin de semana el pobre diablo se va a el coto de Doñana a descansar y el lunes viene con nuevos brios para deleitarnos con alguna ocurrencia de las suyas , en cuyo caso tenemos asegurados los 7700 en pocos dias.

Y el dia que sepamos los numeros REALES de la economia española los 3000 Toneluanos seran un objetivo optimista para los alcistas.............


----------



## DeepChu (29 May 2010)

Ciertamente tiene pinta de que el lunes abrira guaneando, pero... no te fies mucho ya que estos son capaces de sacar una noticia el domingo ex-profeso para que no guanee, o que el guano sea minimo y luego recuperar el gap xD

Asi que no vendas la piel del oso antes de tenerlo tumbado en el salon xDDDD


----------



## debianita (29 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> Ciertamente tiene pinta de que el lunes abrira guaneando, pero... no te fies mucho ya que estos son capaces de sacar una noticia el domingo ex-profeso para que no guanee, o que el guano sea minimo y luego recuperar el gap xD
> 
> Asi que no vendas la piel del oso antes de tenerlo tumbado en el salon xDDDD



La piel de este osito no se vende  ... esperate, que quieren atrasar el nuevo decretazo del mercado laboral ... si a esto le sumas los Bildebergs y los vencimientos de nuestra solvente deuda ... te hago un resumen: compraré CRI en breve a 2 euros, no las pienso soltar hasta entonces


----------



## DeepChu (29 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> La piel de este osito no se vende  ... esperate, que quieren atrasar el nuevo decretazo del mercado laboral ... si a esto le sumas los Bildebergs y los vencimientos de nuestra solvente deuda ... te hago un resumen: compraré CRI en breve a 2 euros, no las pienso soltar hasta entonces



Yo tambien soy de la opinion de que el tinglado no lo podran aguantar mucho mas tiempo y tiene que irse todo al guano, pero...

No subestimes el poder del lado oscuro


----------



## pyn (29 May 2010)

Si el viernes mantuvieron el cotarro en los 9400 sin moverse un ápice era con dos objetivos, vender caro y esperar que las gacelas el lunes se den hostias por vender todo. Ellos miraran desde la barrera para comprar más abjo, si no ya nos dirá Mulder cómo será el volumen de los leoncitos.

Yo no tengo tan claro que el lunes habrá güanazo, sí que tengo claro que estaremos rojos pero nada espectacular.


----------



## Starkiller (29 May 2010)

Si me permitís que de mi opinión (Y seguramente me caiga un owned) esta semana va a haber noticias serias de eléctricas vs. constructoras. Es que ya toca, oiga. 

Parece que se han propuesto arreglar el cacao energético en este nuestro país, y las hostias tienen que llover por ahí.

No tengo rumores ni información reservada, aviso: es simple sentido común. Si no pasa esta semana, pasará la siguiente, pero más bien diría esta, porque es un paso a dar antes de acabar con las cajitas. Y mucho tiempo, no tienen.


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (29 May 2010)

Starkiller dijo:


> Si me permitís que de mi opinión (Y seguramente me caiga un owned) esta semana va a haber noticias serias de eléctricas vs. constructoras. Es que ya toca, oiga.
> 
> Parece que se han propuesto arreglar el cacao energético en este nuestro país, y las hostias tienen que llover por ahí.
> 
> No tengo rumores ni información reservada, aviso: es simple sentido común. Si no pasa esta semana, pasará la siguiente, pero más bien diría esta, porque es un paso a dar antes de acabar con las cajitas. Y mucho tiempo, no tienen.




Hola STARKILLER.

Oye nos imaginamos que te refieres a Iberdrola y Florentino.

Una cosa, te he vuelto a leer en el hilo del maestro y me llama la atencion que otra vez has saltado cuando has visto lo del subidon de la bolsa. Y al leerte me pregunto por que eres tan reacio a comprar repsoles, como hacen los demas del hilo, que les salen por las orejas y estan todos esperando la opa de los alemanes.

¿No vas a comprar unas repsoles?

Un saludo, artista.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> Hola STARKILLER.
> 
> Oye nos imaginamos que te refieres a Iberdrola y Florentino.
> 
> ...



Bueno chavales... aquí tenemos la confirmación gacelera... :Aplauso:

Otra que ha tocado el techo del canal y se va para abajo... habrá que meterse corto con todo el equipo... ienso:


Saludos )


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2010)

Repsol a la larga va a ir para arriba. Sí o sí.


----------



## especulador financiero (29 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> Repsol a la larga va a ir para arriba. Sí o sí.




Tiene razón... ienso:

No me acordaba que la bolsa a largo siempre sube... )


Saludos )


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (29 May 2010)

STARKILLER:

Mira Expansión.com

Starkiller ¿tu no te vas a poner en la ventanilla que reparten dinero, como el resto de compañeros del hilo?

¿No te parece que esta todo blanco y en botella?

Un abrazo.

Con los analisis del dolar y de lo geopolitico que haces y que te quedes fuera de este tema, no se. Te respeto, pero creo que deberiamos sacar dinero a paladas todos nosotros.


----------



## LÁNGARO (29 May 2010)

estais todos tan convencidos de que esto se cae el lunes........ que me empieza a mosquear y me jode ya que tengo unos etf inversos, pero los futuros del ibex tampoco estan muy bajos y los americanos y alemanes estan casi planos................


----------



## ghkghk (29 May 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Tiene razón... ienso:
> 
> No me acordaba que la bolsa a largo siempre sube... )
> 
> ...





La bolsa no sé, pero Repsol a la larga sí. Tan necio es creer que siempre sube como que siempre baja.

Saludos!


----------



## evidente (29 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estais todos tan convencidos de que esto se cae el lunes........ que me empieza a mosquear y me jode ya que tengo unos etf inversos, pero los futuros del ibex tampoco estan muy bajos y los americanos y alemanes estan casi planos................



En este hilo la bolsa lleva cayendo hace tres años y no encuentra soporte...)

Va contra el propio espiritu del mismo....:Aplauso:

El guanazo del Lunes yo tampoco lo veo tan claro, mas aun que USA esta cerrado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> La bolsa no sé, pero Repsol a la larga sí. Tan necio es creer que siempre sube como que siempre baja.
> 
> Saludos!



Estoy con ghkghk.

Comprar energia hoy es como comprar oro en 2000.


----------



## kemao2 (29 May 2010)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estais todos tan convencidos de que esto se cae el lunes........ que me empieza a mosquear y me jode ya que tengo unos etf inversos, pero los futuros del ibex tampoco estan muy bajos y los americanos y alemanes estan casi planos................





Guano por la mañana hasta tocar los 9200 o por debajo, y en la tarde recuperación para acabar en los 9200-9300. Habrá guano inicial pero creo que al final del dia se recuperará la cosa, los sajones están de vacaciones y no habrá sangre.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 May 2010)

Yo voto también por un guano moderado.


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2010)

Estos son los valores que estoy siguiendo activamente para una entrada a medio plazo en noviembre mulderiano.


TDW
AIZ
AA
BME
PVA
MAP
GAS
NHH
ACS
EON
GSZ
ESV
PRGN
SNY
LLY
PLD
CVX
BTM


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2010)

Y JNJ...
:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## debianita (29 May 2010)

Pues yo veo un guano que te cagas 8:


----------



## especulador financiero (29 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Estoy con ghkghk.
> 
> Comprar energia hoy es como comprar oro en 2000.



jajajaja...

Pues cuidado no se os esfume tanta energia... jajaja... es que ni festival del humor hoyga... :XX:

voy a ver si me acuerdo de reflotar estos posts a final de año... :XX:


Saludos :XX:


----------



## especulador financiero (29 May 2010)

ghkghk dijo:


> La bolsa no sé, pero Repsol a la larga sí. Tan necio es creer que siempre sube como que siempre baja.
> 
> Saludos!




El 100% de las acciones tienden a valer cero... ::











Saludos ::


----------



## fmc (29 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Pues yo veo un guano que te cagas 8:



¿Cómo de guano? ienso:



especulador financiero dijo:


> jajajaja...
> 
> Pues cuidado no se os esfume tanta energia... jajaja... es que ni festival del humor hoyga... :XX:
> 
> ...



¿Ya te han castigado otra vez? ¿O es que le has cogido el gustillo...? :ouch:


----------



## tonuel (29 May 2010)

No... pero estoy en ello... )


----------



## Creditopropulsado (29 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No... pero estoy en ello... )






especulador financiero dijo:


> El 100% de las acciones tienden a valer cero... ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fmc dijo:


> ¿Cómo de guano? ienso:
> 
> 
> ¿Ya te han castigado otra vez? ¿O es que le has cogido el gustillo...? :ouch:





tonuel dijo:


> No... pero estoy en ello... )





Uyyyyyy:ouch:


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 May 2010)

yalodeciayo, que no pasaba el fin de semana sin que ZParo diera una alegria a los cortos........bueno, no fue ZParo, pero si la Leire Pajillas 


LAS BRILLANTES IDEAS DE PAJIN


Lo unico malo es que solo lo he visto publicado en La Gaceta ( Pajín pide que se ponga una tasa a las transacciones financieras internacionales | Intereconomía ) , si se diera la casualidad de que algun periodico Ingles o americano se hiciera eco de la brillante idea de poner una tasa a las transacciones financieras internacionales el megaguano del lunes podria ser epico.


----------



## debianita (30 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> No... pero estoy en ello... )




Que castiguen a Juanlu, que sino nos quedaremos sin certificados y violines para la semana que viene


----------



## fmc (30 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yalodeciayo, que no pasaba el fin de semana sin que ZParo diera una alegria a los cortos........bueno, no fue ZParo, pero si la Leire Pajillas
> 
> 
> LAS BRILLANTES IDEAS DE PAJIN
> ...



No es nueva la idea....
Invertia.com - Economía.- Pajín apuesta por crear un "peaje financiero" global del 0,05% sobre todos los productos bancarios

Curiosamente la noticia es del 28 de abril, que fue cuando S&P nos bajó el rating....


----------



## moboncio (30 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> yalodeciayo, que no pasaba el fin de semana sin que ZParo diera una alegria a los cortos........bueno, no fue ZParo, pero si la Leire Pajillas
> 
> 
> LAS BRILLANTES IDEAS DE PAJIN
> ...



a ve si va a ser una infiltrada ....

<object width="400" height="300"><param name="allowfullscreen" value="true" /><param name="allow******access" value="always" /><param name="movie" value="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12066883&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" /><embed src="http://vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=12066883&amp;server=vimeo.com&amp;show_title=1&amp;show_byline=1&amp;show_portrait=0&amp;color=&amp;fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******access="always" width="400" height="300"></embed></object><p><a href="http://vimeo.com/12066883">Entrevista a ATTAC en CNN+</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user887439">AttacTV</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 May 2010)

moboncio dijo:


> a ve si va a ser una infiltrada ....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Preguntegi Dudagoitia (30 May 2010)

por subir el hilo mas que nada.


Mañana acabamos mayo, pero no parece que pasara a la historia de la bolsa como *el negro mayo de 2010 que decia ROBOTIC*.

Ha caido el Ibex, pero tambien cayo en enero, febrero y abril.

A ver como terminamos esto.

Saludos


----------



## Migozoenunpozo (30 May 2010)

Mañana yo curro así que me da igual si hay guano o se va a los 10000, el martes la batalla volverá a empezar desde 0 para mi.

Saludos y mucho cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2010)

Preguntegi Dudagoitia dijo:


> por subir el hilo mas que nada.
> 
> 
> Mañana acabamos mayo, pero no parece que pasara a la historia de la bolsa como *el negro mayo de 2010 que decia ROBOTIC*.
> ...




Eso es porque Miguelito se había bebido dos vodkas cuando se lo dijo a Robotic, de ahí que su fuente no fuera muy fiable.

Seguro que Robotic ahora se lo piensa dos veces antes de creer a Miguelito, cuando éste le diga que en el *Junio negro *que viene, nos intervendrán los inspectores del Banco Central de Raticulín.


----------



## bertok (30 May 2010)

No cometamos el error de pensar que los índices desaparecerán en un par de jornadas.

Seguimos en una dinámica de acoso y derribo.

Los 8000 en Junio de 2010.


----------



## pecata minuta (30 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> No cometamos el error de pensar que los índices desaparecerán en un par de jornadas.
> 
> Seguimos en una dinámica de acoso y derribo.
> 
> Los 8000 en Junio de 2010.



bertok vs. Mulder.
Interesante...


----------



## rafaxl (30 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> bertok vs. Mulder.
> Interesante...



¿que pronostico tiene mulder para el mes de junio?

No estoy muy actualizado en sus previsiones. ienso:


----------



## bertok (30 May 2010)

Mulder también es bajista, ¿no?.

Lo que digo es que el día a día no hace ir más deprisa de lo que es la realidad. Pienso que estamos en pleno crash pero él chulibex no puede bajar 1000 puntos todos los días.


----------



## kokaine (30 May 2010)

Tenemos al Ibex en 9425, el 26 de mayo de 2009 tuvimos un cierre muy parecido en 9405.

Comparación de algunos valores e indices, su cotización ese 26 de mayo de hace un año y a día de hoy: 

30-05-2010 26-05-2009
-------- -----------
IBEX-35: 9425 -- 9405
Dow Jones: 10136 -- 8473 
S&P 500: 1089 -- 910
Ex50: 2614 -- 2468
BBVA: 8.62 -- 8,67
SAN: 8.40 -- 7.31
TEF: 15.70 --15.09

Como veis, el Ibex ya esta cotizando a niveles de apenas 2 meses después del Super-rebote. y eso con DOw y S&P muy arriba. Yo creo que se ve muy claro que este verano va a ser la caña. En cuanto, como dice Carpatos, los ataques a los países de deuda empiezen a apuntar al país con mas deuda del mundo (USA) y su bolsa caiga de verdad, me parece que los mínimos del 2009 los vamos a dejar muy atrás, al menos en el IBEX.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 May 2010)

Hombre Pollastre, ya que estas po aqui aprovecha para soportes y resistencias para mañana.

Y de paso ¿ que hago con mis 7 minis cortos ? los dejo correr o los cierro , como no sueles ser muy concreto te lo preguntare de otra forma ¿ mañana guano del bueno ? :

Por cierto ¿vas a venir el dia 12 a Madrid ? venga animate y date un paseito que en Sevilla tiene que hacer mucho calor ( en Madrid tambien pero bueno ).

Yo mañana o pasado me las piro vampiro a Galicia, a ver si pesco unos buenos pulpos y sobre todo me paso 2 o 3 dias a bordo y paseando por las islas cies.

Tanta bolsa me estresa hoyga 

por si no las conoces y por si se anima ustec :


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> *Mulder también es bajista, ¿no?.*
> Lo que digo es que el día a día no hace ir más deprisa de lo que es la realidad. Pienso que estamos en pleno crash pero él chulibex no puede bajar 1000 puntos todos los días.



Mi red de espias me ha remitido un informe que asegura que Mulder es un infriltrado del botas :no:


----------



## bertok (30 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Tenemos al Ibex en 9425, el 26 de mayo de 2009 tuvimos un cierre muy parecido en 9405.
> 
> Comparación de algunos valores e indices, su cotización ese 26 de mayo de hace un año y a día de hoy:
> 
> ...



Exacto, los índices europeos han comenzado a caer como fruta madura y de hecho, en el último tramo, no han acompañado las alzas del SP500.

El comportamiento ha sido muy revelador ya que las pequeñas correcciones sí que eran amplificadas por lo índices europeos.

Si te fijas en el gráfico del SP500, es muy probable y necesaria una corrección de mayor envergadura y aquí la jugada es que los índices europeos la amplificarán.

Sólo veo guano por todos lados.


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre Pollastre, ya que estas po aqui aprovecha para soportes y resistencias para mañana.
> 
> Y de paso ¿ que hago con mis 7 minis cortos ? los dejo correr o los cierro , como no sueles ser muy concreto te lo preguntare de otra forma ¿ mañana guano del bueno ? :
> 
> ...




hmmm... estoy un poco "desconectê" últimamente, según parece... qué hay para el día 12 en Madriz, que yo no me he enterado?

Con todo, tengo un compromiso familiar ese mismo fin de semana, así que ya adelanto que me será imposible ir... pero ya sabes que a no demasiado tardar me gustaría que organizasemos una pequeña comida entre algunos del hilo, los que podamos escaparnos y tal... ya veremos cómo hacemos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> hmmm... estoy un poco "desconectê" últimamente, según parece... qué hay para el día 12 en Madriz, que yo no me he enterado?
> 
> Con todo, tengo un compromiso familiar ese mismo fin de semana, así que ya adelanto que me será imposible ir... pero ya sabes que a no demasiado tardar me gustaría que organizasemos una pequeña comida entre algunos del hilo, los que podamos escaparnos y tal... ya veremos cómo hacemos.



o mucho me equivoco o la reunion foreril es el dia 12 de Junio en Madrid.


Y contesta a lo que se te pregunta sobre la bolsa pillin


----------



## kokaine (30 May 2010)

ME pasa lo mismo, solo veo guapo por todos lados. 

Y eso no quiere decir que desee que haya guano, porque es mucho mas "facil" ganar en bolsa con una tendencia alcista que con una bajista, que suele tener mucha mas volatilidad.


----------



## Mulder (30 May 2010)

A las buenas noches!



rafaxl dijo:


> ¿que pronostico tiene mulder para el mes de junio?
> 
> No estoy muy actualizado en sus previsiones. ienso:



Personalmente creo que en junio vamos a descansar un poco de las bajadas, pero sin abandonarlas del todo, puede que a mitad de mes tengamos movida, pero hasta julio no creo que empecemos a bajar de nuevo.

Además creo que esta tendencia bajista podría empezar poco a poco porque la haremos en meses de poca liquidez, a partir de septiembre si que iremos hacia abajo con fuerza.

Esto que digo de septiembre se ve casi a simple vista en un gráfico de meses del S&P, basta con identificar los ciclos a simple vista con máximos y mínimos, yo tengo 3 identificados y todos ellos coinciden en su próximo cambio de ciclo en septembre de 2010. Es seguro que algo muy gordo va a suceder.

Y también puedo predecir que entonces volverán los bombillos como oscuras golondrinas a jurarnos que las bolsas son un casino y que van a cerrar


----------



## pecata minuta (30 May 2010)

Zulo, la han cambiado al 5 de junio...


----------



## bertok (30 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> ME pasa lo mismo, solo veo guapo por todos lados.
> 
> Y eso no quiere decir que desee que haya guano, porque es mucho mas "facil" ganar en bolsa con una tendencia alcista que con una bajista, que suele tener mucha mas volatilidad.



Aclaro que sólo veo guano y no estoy operando en mercados actualmente.

Para las divisas, la volatilidad me viene muy bien al sistema de trading pero no estoy teniendo tiempo para dedicarle.

Para los mercados, la volatilidad actual te salta cualquier SL decente.

Es momento de estar fuera viendo los toros desde la barrera.

Es básico diferenciar la realidad de los pensamientos.


----------



## EL_LIMITE (30 May 2010)

Buenas noches a todos/as, mañana es festivo en mi comunidad Canarias. Así que trataré de seguir la evolución del IBEX durante toda la jornada ya que no trabajo para irme metiendo este mundo. Hay algún tipo de plataforma gratuita para el seguimiento en directo, se que Selfbank tiene pero no se que tal es, que opináis ?


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> o mucho me equivoco o la reunion foreril es el dia 12 de Junio en Madrid.
> 
> 
> Y contesta a lo que se te pregunta sobre la bolsa pillin




me has hecho sacar mis papelotes ahora que estaba a punto de echar un par de tiros al Splinter Cell Conviction... si es que te trato entre algodones, zulomannnn ::

Los astros me hablan.... la casa de Acuario es propicia a nuestra empresa esta noche...veo... veo.... veo R moderada en 9,558 ... oblicua de cierta importancia en 9,532 (+10º aprox.), oblicua en 9,467 (-5º).

Soporte oblicuo en 9,395 +12º , horizontal de importancia en 9,283. Horizontal moderado en 9,139, horizontal de última línea de defensa anti-guano en 8,918.

Y ahora ve en paz, que Za Frumi ilumine tus pasos.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 May 2010)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Zulo, la han cambiado al 5 de junio...



Ondia, pues no me habia enterado :8:

¿ alguien de este hilo piensa ir ? ¡donde es? ¿que hay que hacer? ¿regalaran pisos?

Pollastre que esquivo eres mamonazo, sigues sin responder a si esperas guano para mañana 8:


----------



## pollastre (30 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ondia, pues no me habia enterado :8:
> 
> ¿ alguien de este hilo piensa ir ?
> 
> Pollastre que esquivo eres mamonazo, sigues sin responder a si esperas guano para mañana 8:




Honestamente Zulomannnn, no sé si habrá guano o no mañana. 

Creo que la decisión de Fitch ya estaba más que descontada (a estas alturas nadie se asusta ya de una nueva rebaja de rating a España), y en todo caso pienso que podríamos asistir a un ligero gap a la baja caza-gacelas, poco más.

No veo a ninguna mano fuerte pulsando el botón de panic-sell mañana por la mierda de la rebaja de rating, la verdad...

Por otra parte estamos a punto de entrar en Junio, "oficialmente" comienza el verano y tal, que tradicionalmente es época de poca actividad leoncia en las bolsas. Para mañana apuesto más por un día lateralossssso como el coñazo que tuvimos el Viernes, que por algo más divertido y tal.

Respecto a tus cortos, ya sabes lo que opino de quedarme vendido/comprado en rollover. In illo tempore, cuando yo era joven, también lo hice :: , de hecho, de aquellos polvos vinieron los lod... esteeee... el indicador susurrante nació de aquello.

Pero ahora nunca, y digo nunca, dejo una posición en rollover. No es una forma seria de operar, en mi humilde opinión (abandonas la ruta técnica, y te acercas más a la ruta del casino).

Pero ya que tienes el follón montado y ha pasado el tiempo de los sermones, si yo fuera tú intentaría limitar daños vendiendo a pérdidas aprovechando el [previsible] pequeño gap a la baja que vamos a tener mañana. Mejor eso que te lleven al entorno de los 10K y entonces realmente _tendrás_ un problema, Zulomannnnnnnnn.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (30 May 2010)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente Zulomannnn, no sé si habrá guano o no mañana.
> 
> Creo que la decisión de Fitch ya estaba más que descontada (a estas alturas nadie se asusta ya de una nueva rebaja de rating a España), y en todo caso pienso que podríamos asistir a un ligero gap a la baja caza-gacelas, poco más.
> 
> ...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (30 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Hombre Pollastre, ya que estas po aqui aprovecha para soportes y resistencias para mañana.
> 
> Y de paso ¿ que hago con mis 7 minis cortos ? los dejo correr o los cierro , como no sueles ser muy concreto te lo preguntare de otra forma ¿ mañana guano del bueno ? :
> 
> ...



Además es pescador?

Me va a robar el corazón:XX:

Lástima de exámenes...


----------



## Creditopropulsado (31 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Ondia, pues no me habia enterado :8:
> 
> ¿ alguien de este hilo piensa ir ? ¡donde es? ¿que hay que hacer? ¿regalaran pisos?
> 
> Pollastre que esquivo eres mamonazo, sigues sin responder a si esperas guano para mañana 8:




Yo voy, y hugolp tb. Al final no sé si vendran algunos foreros...

Es en la calle del prado, en el ateneo.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

A esta hora los futuros del ibex marcan -131... :Baile:



a ver como abre mañana... :S


Buenas noches y dulces sueños... :S


----------



## Creditopropulsado (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> A esta hora los futuros del ibex marcan -131... :Baile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dónde lo ves tonu?


----------



## twetter (31 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Dónde lo ves tonu?



CFDs | CFD | Contratos por Diferencias | IG Markets


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 May 2010)

Creditopropulsado dijo:


> Yo voy, y hugolp tb. Al final no sé si vendran algunos foreros...
> 
> Es en la calle del prado, en el ateneo.



eso de que te robo el corazon no me suena nada bien viniendo de un tipo de pelo en pecho realmente preferiria robarselo a alguien con 2 pechos   

No se si he visto bien pero me ha parecido que el horario es desde por la mañana temprano hasta las 11 de la noche :8: :8: :8: .

Me parece una pasada ¿no? :


A mi realmente la charla en si no me importa mucho, no creo que se puedan añadir muchas cosas nuevas, lo que si me hace mas gracia es eso de conocer foreros en persona y ver la pintilla de cada uno :ouch: .


Por cierto pollastre, la excusa de reunion familiar te la han jodido con el cambio de fecha   .......entonces.......si que vienes ¿no? :bla: , si que me has dejado jodido con eso de asumir perdidas......sobre todo por que antes del varapalo de la semana anterior me las prometia muy felices ::´( , 300 o 400 puntitos de bajada de nada bastarian para sanarme.....o mejor dicho para sanear mi cuenta .....claro que los mismos de subida me dejarian fuera de combate.................... y ya sabemos todos que soldado herido sirve para otras batallas.


----------



## pyn (31 May 2010)

Buenos días, quiero sangre, espero verla hoy.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> si que me has dejado jodido con eso de asumir perdidas......sobre todo por que antes del varapalo de la semana anterior me las prometia muy felices ::´( , 300 o 400 puntitos de bajada de nada bastarian para sanarme.....o mejor dicho para sanear mi cuenta .....claro que los mismos de subida me dejarian fuera de combate.................... y ya sabemos todos que soldado herido sirve para otras batallas.



hmm... "fí tú" que no cobro por el gabinete de psicología, pero pongamos un ejemplo sencillo para ayudar a erradicar tu zulopatía ::

Usaremos este punto de vista: en tu situación concreta actual, limitar daños y cerrar a pérdidas es una cuestión RvsR (risk versus reward). 
Ahora mismo creo que IGM marca -50 en pre, aproximadamente. Supongamos que finalmente abre en -100 (es un poner).

De momento ya son malas noticias, porque hace 24 horas teníamos un -150. Eso nos dice que el gap a la baja va a ser bastante leve, o incluso podríamos abrir plano. Con todo, supongamos que conseguimos un -100 en apertura.

No hay nada - repito, *nada* - que te garantice guano. Sólamente nuestras coñas y propios deseos foriles, que a la hora de operar, tienen precisamente ese mismo valor: el del guano. Lo cierto y verdad es que no hay nada que prohiba que nos lleven el índice a los 10K, si no hoy mismo, a lo largo de la semana (igualmente, no hay nada que prohiba que perdamos los 8K).

Ahí radica precisamente el problema. Estás dispuesto a jugarte tu cuenta (tu continuidad en el mercado) a una probabilidad? Porque si te llevan al entorno de los 10K con tu nivel de leveraging para la operación en la que estás metido, ya puedes decir adiós.

Ahora bien, si te meten un margin call... tienes más fondos para volver a empezar de nuevo? entonces no te juegas tu contuidad en el mercado, sólo dinero. Y si no los tienes, ¿te jugarás tu permanencia en el mercado al albedrío de los leoncios? Recuerda que luego vienen las lamentaciones ("nadie pensaba que podía subir tanto.... cómo ha sido esto posible...")

Sin embargo, si cierras a pérdidas, tienes un 100% de posibilidades de continuar en el mercado.
También puede ser que cierres a pérdidas y una hora después perdamos los 8K, en cuyo caso te sentará a cuerno quemado, pero habrás incurrido en una pérdida necesaria para cubrir tu supervivencia en el mercado.

Como ves, todo se reduce a RvsR, como te dije.

Cada cual con su operativa es un mundo, pero para mí, que opero con fondos tanto propios como de terceros, la decisión está absolutamente clara.

Palmad, insensatos!! ::::::


----------



## DeepChu (31 May 2010)

A los wenos dias. Pues tenemos el GAP en -40... me parece a mi que al final esto va abrir planito planito xD


----------



## pyn (31 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> A los wenos dias. Pues tenemos el GAP en -40... me parece a mi que al final esto va abrir planito planito xD



Así ha abierto el stoxxx, el ibex va a hacer lo mismo.


----------



## DeepChu (31 May 2010)

-70 de GAP, al final algo abriremos a la baja, que vas a hacer Zulo? xD


----------



## pyn (31 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> -70 de GAP, al final algo abriremos a la baja, que vas a hacer Zulo? xD



En tiempo real los futuros están marcando:

Mini-ibex: 9425
Ibex gordo:9450

Son unos cachondos.


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2010)

A los buenos días!

Hoy parece que a pesar de Fitch y demás no habrá mucho movimiento, vamos a bostezar tanto que nos van a tener que dar puntos en las comisuras de la boca.

O al menos así lo espero. Sin embargo creo que el dia en general no debería ser alcista, entre otras cosas por ser el último día del mes.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

hay que joderse... ::


mañana criteria reparte dividendo... WTF... :ouch:


Saludos ::


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 May 2010)

Una encuesta muy graciosa...

FT.com / UK - Poll puts Zapaterounder pressure

Entre esto y los juegos de guerra con los barquitos perroflautas creo que hoy no tendremos mucho lateral...


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

Mulder... cabronazo... 


mira que no avisarme del reparto de dividendos... si no llega a ser por Don Luis Vicente... mañana me meten un purito por el ojete... y de los gordos... ::


Saludos :´(


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... cabronazo...
> 
> mira que no avisarme del reparto de dividendos... si no llega a ser por Don Luis Vicente... mañana me meten un purito por el ojete... y de los gordos... ::



¿ein? ¿ahora resulta que soy proveedor oficial de fechas de dividendos y no me he enterado?

¿O son las ganas de picarme? :XX: :XX:

Lo que hay que leer.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> ¿ein? ¿ahora resulta que soy proveedor oficial de fechas de dividendos y no me he enterado?




Por supuesto... 8:


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Por supuesto... 8:



Pues entonces le presento formalmente mi dimisión para tal cargo, búsquese a otro pardillo


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 May 2010)

DeepChu dijo:


> -70 de GAP, al final algo abriremos a la baja, que vas a hacer Zulo? xD



Pues resulta que un accidente en la NI me ha impedido llegar antes de la apertura y no pude cerrar posiciones, en vista del lateral bajista he puesto una orden 100 pipos mas abajo y me voy a hacer cosas a la calle, si cuando vuelva se ha ejecutado alegria de la huerta y sino pues cerrare posiciones con perdidas como dice Pollastre :


----------



## fmc (31 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues entonces le presento formalmente mi dimisión para tal cargo, búsquese a otro pardillo



ainsss, si los politicos dimitieran tan fácilmente.... 5 minutos ha durado desde su nombramiento :ouch:

Lo del dividendo, normalmente baja la cotización lo mismo que dan ¿no? :

PD: Cómo se nota que nos aburrimos


----------



## Efren (31 May 2010)

Que aburrimiento....

Os dejo el análisis de esta mañana de Cava

<object width="640" height="523"><param name="movie" value="http://www.megavideo.com/v/TZMLI0DY8f8424b886641f07891930dbe3d1dc9e"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.megavideo.com/v/TZMLI0DY8f8424b886641f07891930dbe3d1dc9e" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="523"></embed></object>


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Lo del dividendo, normalmente baja la cotización lo mismo que dan ¿no? :



Ya se descuenta previamente en la cotización... pero el caso es que no quiero pagarlo por ir corto... ::

si alguien se anima que nos lo cuente... 


Saludos


----------



## fmc (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Ya se descuenta previamente en la cotización... pero el caso es que no quiero pagarlo por ir corto... ::
> 
> si alguien se anima que nos lo cuente...
> 
> ...



Sí, pero a lo que voy es que si vale 3.20 y se pagan 0.20, la cotización baja a 3.00.... pagas el dividendo y tienes plusvalías en la cotización.... ¿qué más te da? 

Al fin y al cabo, los dividendos influyen también en los futuros de los índices, pero no por eso dejas de comprarlos o venderlos... ya se descuenta...


----------



## Doomsday (31 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Una encuesta muy graciosa...
> 
> FT.com / UK - Poll puts Zapaterounder pressure
> 
> Entre esto y los juegos de guerra con los barquitos perroflautas creo que hoy no tendremos mucho lateral...



Eres un soplapollas...han matado a mas de 10 personas y tu menospreciando sus vidas....


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> Sí, pero a lo que voy es que si vale 3.20 y se pagan 0.20, la cotización baja a 3.00.... pagas el dividendo y tienes plusvalías en la cotización.... ¿qué más te da?




Así no funciona hamijo... :no:


¿Acaso crees que CRI va a bajar ahora los 13 céntimos que se pagan mañana...? 


Saludos


----------



## fmc (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Así no funciona hamijo... :no:
> 
> 
> ¿Acaso crees que CRI va a bajar ahora los 13 céntimos que se pagan mañana...?
> ...



No, bajará en apertura mañana


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> No, bajará en apertura mañana



ya ya... y mi abuela hace el pino a una mano... 


Saludos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 May 2010)

Doomsday dijo:


> Eres un soplapollas...han matado a mas de 10 personas y tu menospreciando sus vidas....



Que enviaran la ayuda por el puerto a ver si te crees que con Israel de por medio se pueden hacer las cosas como te salgan de los cojones, si no ya sabes, cómprate una piragua y haz la mistra travesía con 10 kg de galletas maría.

Seguro que tu eres uno de esos que llevan un pañuelo palestino y no tiene ni puta idea de qué significa.


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 May 2010)

fmc dijo:


> ainsss, si los *politicos dimitieran *tan fácilmente.... 5 minutos ha durado desde su nombramiento :ouch:
> 
> Lo del dividendo, normalmente baja la cotización lo mismo que dan ¿no? :
> 
> PD: Cómo se nota que nos aburrimos



Politico y dimision son dos terminos que rara vez podra ver ustec juntos, si ademas añade el termino hispanistanies a politicos no es raro es IMPOSIBLE ........ claro que si sus emolumentos fueran similares a los percibidos por Mulder tampoco habria dimisiones, sencillamente no habria politicos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 May 2010)

zuloman dijo:


> Politico y dimision son dos terminos que rara vez podra ver ustec juntos, si ademas añade el termino hispanistanies a politicos no es raro es IMPOSIBLE ........ claro que si sus emolumentos fueran similares a los percibidos por Mulder tampoco habria dimisiones, sencillamente no habria politicos



La explicación es bien sencilla.

No dimiten porque si lo hacen, se quedan sin la paga.

Esperan a ser destituídos.


----------



## Dula (31 May 2010)

¿Qué le ocurre al IBEX? Se esperaba una caída brutal...está renqueando.


----------



## Freeman (31 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Qué le ocurre al IBEX? Se esperaba una caída brutal...está renqueando.



Parece que estaba mas que descontada la rebaja de Fitch...

La verdad es que hace un mes ya salio el rumor de la bajada de calificacion por parte de Fitch, pero lo desmintieron: supongo que desde ese mismo instante, las bolsas empezaron ya a descontar que el desmentido seria una realidad en unas semanas vista.


----------



## The Cool Spot (31 May 2010)

Dula dijo:


> ¿Qué le ocurre al IBEX? Se esperaba una caída brutal...está renqueando.



Hombre, no va a caer todo el tiempo a plomo. A ratillos tiene que ir subiendo un poco o caer despacito, para que las gacelas piensen "ahora si que es la mia y me compro unas acciones a buen precio", de esa forma pueden ir largando mas papel cuando se cansen de dejarlo subir.


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 May 2010)

Por cierto, hace mucho que no se le vé..

Ha muerto DP????


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto, hace mucho que no se le vé..
> 
> Ha muerto DP????



Estará de vacaciones en la selva... pero me estoy empezando a preocupar... :


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2010)

LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Por cierto, hace mucho que no se le vé..
> 
> Ha muerto DP????



Ya sabes que tenía posiciones abiertas en varias farmaceuticas usanas... lo mismo se prestó voluntario para probar algún nuevo fármaco, de cara a demostrar que funcionaba y era inofensivo, y así que sus acciones subieran inmediatamente.... y a lo mejor ese fármaco le tiene con cagalera desde hace semanas ::::


----------



## fmc (31 May 2010)

Lo detuvo el FBI por manipular los mercados farmacéuticos, y en la cárcel no pilla wifi


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 May 2010)

Generalmente cuando hay bajadas fuertes o tendencias muy bajistas no suelta prenda.

Mira el episodio del trader manos de rabo, no dijo nada.. rebotó fuerte y apareció a la palestra XD. Es curioso.

Si empieza un rebote lo volveremos a ver...

Yo voy mirando estas ITMN que parece que hacen máximos decrecientes desde la piña que se metieron... cuando haga un suelo son un pelotazo.


----------



## tarrito (31 May 2010)

está secuestrado por alguna MILF (las de los "Cayennes") y lo tiene como esclavo sexual ... por otro lado, él no pone mucho de su parte por escapar


----------



## albelver (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Estará de vacaciones en la selva... pero me estoy empezando a preocupar... :



pues yo echo de menos a "especulador financiero"... 

debe ser que hoy tocan cortos


----------



## LUCA_CADALORA (31 May 2010)

albelver dijo:


> pues yo echo de menos a "especulador financiero"...
> 
> debe ser que hoy tocan cortos



Eso de que tonuel tenga doble personalidad mola bastante.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

albelver dijo:


> pues yo echo de menos a "especulador financiero"...
> 
> debe ser que hoy tocan cortos





LUCA_CADALORA dijo:


> Eso de que tonuel tenga doble personalidad mola bastante.



Que os den por el ojal...

Me han jodido la mañana con lo del reparto del dividendo en CRI...


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Que os den por el ojal...
> 
> Me han jodido la mañana con lo del reparto del dividendo en CRI...



Cambia de personalidad y asi ganas


----------



## zuloman_borrado (31 May 2010)

Al final le he hecho caso a Pollastre y he vendido con perdidas en 9310 :: :: :: 

Para consolarme me he puesto a corto y largo alternativamente con diferencias de 15 pipos y tras 3 operaciones exitosas he obtenido unas impresionantes plusvalias de 200 lereles una vez restadas comisiones :S .....para colmo de males esta ultima me lleva entreteniendo mas de media hora y me tengo que largar a hacer una cosa antes de irme hacia Galicia.

Si en 10 minutos no se mueve a mi favor para obtener la fabulosa plusvalia de 75 euros mas cierro palmando comisiones y me largo con viento fresco :vomito:


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

Me voy a tener que comer el puto dividendo... hay que joderse... ::


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

chavales... he comprado muy a mi pesar... me voy a remojar el culo... nos vemos... :´(


Saludos :´(


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!

Que aburrimiento de día, hoy no vale la pena tomar ningún tipo de decisión, al menos hasta antes del cierre de mercado de cara a mañana. Lo de hoy estaba más claro que el agua.


----------



## terraenxebre (31 May 2010)

se prepara la tormenta


----------



## Dula (31 May 2010)

¿Y cuál va a ser esa posición de cierre de cara a mañana?


----------



## Carolus Rex (31 May 2010)

OFF-TOPIC

Aviso a navegantes..........

Ocurrido hace media hora. 

Lugar: un pueblo de la C. Valenciana, (pequeño) 2500 habitantes.

En un bar... dos tipos, (tipo y tipa) super bién vestidos, dia de mercado...

Él, agua con gás, ella, agua mineral.... poco gasto...

El, a la dueña del bar: (a bocajarro...) 

.- Hola!, buenos dias, somos de BANCO DE SANTANDER, estamos buscando personas que quieran ser agentes (particulares) para nuestro banco. ¿Conoce Ud. a alguien.....?

La dueña: ¿Quee?

La tipa: Sip... buscamos una persona de aquí, que sea muy conocida, que se mueva, que inspire confianza...

La dueña del bar (alucinando):

.- Yo... nop... (se dirige a mí) ¿Tú conoces a alguien?

Yo: 

.-Pero... ¿Harán falta estudios...?

El tipo: 

.- No, ninguno... bueno... COU.... o algo... ¿conoces a alguien?

Yo:

.- Yo no... así, de repente... no se me ocurre nadie... pero jod*** tiene que estar el asunto cuando Botin está mandando gente por los bares a captar depósitos......

El resto ya os lo podeis imaginar... 

...que no es eso....

..que lo que se trata es de ampliar la red comercial....

... que estamos en un gran momento para crecer...

etc. etc.

.- Ya, ya.... Botín captando depositos en la p*** calle, no hay mas... 

No estamos jo*****, ¡¡ ESTAMOS MUERTOS....!!


PD: Os leo todos los días, y me considero un amigo, no posteo porque tengo poco que contar, sigo las recomendaciones de Mulder, me parto con Tonuel (y con Especulador...) hecho de menos a DP, y os sigo a todos Zuloman, Luca, Pollastre, Pecata, Bertok... y no pongo mas porque la lista sería interminable, también sigo a Kujire... y a HL, y me gustaría que Percebo postease más y mil cosas que ya no vienen a cuento...

PD2: Para los antiguos, me limpiaron los 25.000 USD pero me desbloquearon la cuenta, (tenía pasta y con la subida de principios de año valía la pena...) he ganado con ARIAD he perdido con DPTR y con MESA, pero la vida sigue....


Gracias a todos, un abarzo.



No me lo han contado, llego ahora del cafelito y no he podido resistir la tentación de postearlo, siento el Off-topic


----------



## pecata minuta (31 May 2010)

¡Carolus! Wellcome back.
Creía que estarías en Guantánamo. 
Que ahí no se andan con chiquitas...


----------



## Carolus Rex (31 May 2010)

¡¡Thanks!!

No he vuelto... la verdad es que nunca he salido...

Que conste que te sigo todos los días con tus minis......:


----------



## pecata minuta (31 May 2010)

Carolus Rex dijo:


> ¡¡Thanks!!
> 
> No he vuelto... la verdad es que nunca he salido...
> 
> Que conste que te sigo todos los días con tus minis......:



Espero que no me sigas en el sentido de hacer lo mismo que yo, porque estarás arruinado... 

Ahora tengo abiertos cortos del botas y de momento tengo mini-plusvas, que algo es algo. Creo que los voy a ir cerrando porque me da que mañana subimos.

A ver si te dejas caer un poco más por aquí...


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2010)

A las buenas tardes!







Me aburro!


----------



## kokaine (31 May 2010)

Hay algo q pueda evitar un lateral 1080-1100 del S&P las próximas semanas?? Pq me huelo que es lo que toca.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ni bajista ni alcista, es un lateral cansino


----------



## tarrito (31 May 2010)

kokaine dijo:


> Hay algo q pueda evitar un lateral 1080-1100 del S&P las próximas semanas?? Pq me huelo que es lo que toca.



Zapatero se dirigirá en español a los asistentes a la reunión del Club Bilderberg - 31/05/10 - 2189198 - EcoDiario.es

Este individuo quizás!?
Como empiece con el cuento de: "Más mejor y sólido sistema financiero y tal ..."
jojojojo ... imagine si se anima o no el asunto!!  :XX:


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ni bajista ni alcista, es un lateral cansino



Mulder... dime algún valor para darle cera... 8:



y NO... criteria no me vale... :no:


Saludos ::


----------



## spheratu (31 May 2010)

Compra zeltias chicharrenses,echale huevos.


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> Mulder... dime algún valor para darle cera... 8:
> 
> y NO... criteria no me vale... :no:



Yo ahora pienso en largos y me gustaba MAP para mañana, sobre todo alrededor de 2.27 o 2.24


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

spheratu dijo:


> Compra zeltias chicharrenses,echale huevos.



ienso:



de éso me sobra... 8:


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

Mulder dijo:


> Yo ahora pienso en largos y me gustaba MAP para mañana, sobre todo alrededor de 2.27 o 2.24



estás como una cabra...


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

Bueno... después de la enculada de hoy con el dividendo de los cojones me parece que voy a guardar la botonera... 



Buenas tardes... :´(


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

Bueno...  antes de irme he comprado unas criterias a 3,50... más que nada por curiosidad a ver mañana que pasa con el dividendo en CFDs...


y ya sabeis para la otra... más vale estar largo que corto... ::


Saludos ::


----------



## Mulder (31 May 2010)

Es curioso como últimamente esperan a los momentos en que hay que aumentar garantías para mover un poco el mercado, esto es una señal descarada de que ultimamente el mercado no busca ir hacia ninguna parte y los leoncios usan las armas más ruines que tienen para desplumar al gacelerío.

El viernes vi algo similar.


----------



## manstein (31 May 2010)

Esto de las vacas en los mercados americanos da por el saco....parecen funcionarios..

Lejanos los días de livermore, cuando se podía operar (el que quería claro) los sábados

Estamos hechos una panda de vagos jojojo


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

Tenia que haberme quedado corto con poca carga...


hubiera palmado el dividendo... pero ahí estaría... corto con un par...ienso:


----------



## errozate (31 May 2010)

Se echa en falta alguna grafica de *LAS COSAS A SU CAUCE* con las ondas, para saber si hemos acabado la 3 de C o donde andamos.


Saludos a todos.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

La volatilidad ha desaparecido... y éso no es nada bueno... :no:



Saludos :´(


----------



## evidente (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> La volatilidad ha desaparecido... y éso no es nada bueno... :no:
> 
> Tonu, porque lo dices? 8:


----------



## pyn (31 May 2010)

Mañana veo pillada de cortos a saco. Seguro que más de uno aprovechó la poca volatilidad del mercado hoy para ponerse corto y como ha visto que, lentamente pero hemos bajado...

Mañana gap al alza y pillada a saco.


----------



## Depeche (31 May 2010)

Buenas tardes, tengo una duda que me gustaría que alguien me resolviera si puede ser.
Me gustaría saber que pasa si estas corto en una acción y esta reparte dividendo, ¿afecta en algo?
Sigo estando corto en OHL,ahora perdiendo y esperando a ver si cae, me suena haber visto en algun sitio que a principios de junio repartirá un dividendo.
Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## debianita (31 May 2010)

Los dividendos de CRI  ni puta idea tenia... espero que mañana en la pre se lo descuenten.... Encima hasta el jueves no puedo operar, estoy recluido en un curso sin internec


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

evidente dijo:


> Tonu, porque lo dices? 8:



Porque si no hay miedo... no hay tresmiles a la vista...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 May 2010)

errozate dijo:


> Se echa en falta alguna grafica de *LAS COSAS A SU CAUCE* con las ondas, para saber si hemos acabado la 3 de C o donde andamos.
> 
> Saludos a todos.



Hola Errozate , no hemos acabado la 3 de C, no subo gráfico porque seguimos más o menos con el mismo que puse la última vez...

Estoy aprovechando estos días para hacer cosas más divertidas... no todo es bolsa en la vida...! :no:

Saludos a tod@s!

PD: Estoy intentando llegar al final del hilo de juancarlosb, pero cada vez que avanzo unas páginas, aparecen 10-15 más... ya estoy a unas 50 de final... :´(


----------



## pyn (31 May 2010)

Depeche dijo:


> Buenas tardes, tengo una duda que me gustaría que alguien me resolviera si puede ser.
> Me gustaría saber que pasa si estas corto en una acción y esta reparte dividendo, ¿afecta en algo?
> Sigo estando corto en OHL,ahora perdiendo y esperando a ver si cae, me suena haber visto en algun sitio que a principios de junio repartirá un dividendo.
> Saludos y muchas gracias.



Si es con CFD's tendrás que "pagar" el dividendo, es decir, te lo van a cobrar.


----------



## debianita (31 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Errozate , no hemos acabado la 3 de C, no subo gráfico porque seguimos más o menos con el mismo que puse la última vez...
> 
> Estoy aprovechando estos días para hacer cosas más divertidas... no todo es bolsa en la vida...! :no:
> 
> ...




Pues tendrás que pillar valiums, yo cuando leo mucho ese hilo no puedo dormir


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Errozate , no hemos acabado la 3 de C, no subo gráfico porque seguimos más o menos con el mismo que puse la última vez...





Seguramente veremos los 6000 después de que los Bilderberg vean con sus propios ojos al inútil que nos gobierna... ienso:


Saludos ienso:


----------



## debianita (31 May 2010)

Me estoy haciendo caquita con mis cortos de CRI  Como he estado desconectado del mundo no he podido seguir el mercado ni la prensa, y ahora leyendo veo la que han liado los judios ... no se porque me da que se armará un gran cristo (guerra), no se si será por esto, por los nord coreanos o porque leches, pero cuando hay una crisis del tamaño de la actual la manera más fácil es montar un gran sarao ....


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

debianita dijo:


> Me estoy haciendo caquita con mis cortos de CRI  Como he estado desconectado del mundo no he podido seguir el mercado ni la prensa, y ahora leyendo veo la que han liado los judios ... no se porque me da que se armará un gran cristo (guerra), no se si será por esto, por los nord coreanos o porque leches, pero cuando hay una crisis del tamaño de la actual la manera más fácil es montar un gran sarao ....




:ouch: no me jodas...


¿y del dividendo sabias algo...?


ya nos cuentas mañana... :ouch:

Saludos :ouch:


----------



## debianita (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> :ouch: no me jodas...
> 
> 
> ¿y del dividendo sabias algo...?
> ...




Del dividendo ... ni puta idea, pero te juro que a partir de ahora me empollaré todos los dividendos 

Si ya contaré mañana ... me parece que me van a dejar un buen bujero en la cuenta ::


----------



## rbotic statistics (31 May 2010)

*Nueva prevision Junio2010*

Buenas tardes...

Ha salido una nueva edición de la previsión mensual del IBEX by rbotic...

Si quereis y teneis un momentillo la podeis seguir en:

ATENCIÓN: comienza el definitivo Junio de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

la anterior del negro mayo de 2010 fue todo un éxito... como se que alguno de por aquí se pasó... muchas grácias!

S2s


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Buenas tardes...



sutil referencia... sin duda... rbotic... 


y ya que estás... ¿los 3000 para cuando...? :fiufiu:


Saludos


----------



## bertok (31 May 2010)

Hoooola, seguimos camino del infierno.


----------



## tonuel (31 May 2010)

bertok dijo:


> Hoooola, seguimos camino del infierno.



y van...


----------



## rafaxl (31 May 2010)

Poco a poco.


----------



## bertok (31 May 2010)

tonuel dijo:


> y van...



El camino es el camino y por ahora está claro: GUANO.

De momento, los largos para la piscina.


----------



## pollastre (31 May 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Ha salido una nueva edición de la previsión mensual del IBEX by rbotic...
> 
> ...



Hum... tengo, no sé por qué, una especie de _deja vu_ con esto... no sé, no sé...

ah, ya recuerdo! Pero si tú eras el del negro *Mayo* de 2010.

Oye, sólo como sugerencia... podías titular el asunto "*negro 2010*" directamente, así te evitabas el tener que estar corriendo la previsión mes tras mes 

Nos vemos en Julio, ok....

claro que, en una de estas, supongo que perderemos los 8K y todo.


----------



## evidente (31 May 2010)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Buenas tardes...
> 
> Ha salido una nueva edición de la previsión mensual del IBEX by rbotic...
> 
> ...



"Cuando el la alegria del River Plate y la sorpresa del Millonarios de Colombia", - parafraseando....joder...me has hecho saltar lagrimas....fuerte...muy fuerte :XX:

y cuando estemos en Septiembre??...." y al ultimo suspiro del rebrotar ciclico de la vida veremos al numero partido en dos, y no hallaran paz las almas que comercian las esperanzas y en oculta verdad...el abismo"......jajajaja....si me empeño igual le saco rendimiento a ocho frases enigmatigas y a vivir de la bolsa pero de forma diferente....sin apostar un duro....


----------



## carvil (31 May 2010)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Hola Errozate , no hemos acabado la 3 de C, no subo gráfico porque seguimos más o menos con el mismo que puse la última vez...
> 
> Estoy aprovechando estos días para hacer cosas más divertidas... no todo es bolsa en la vida...! :no:
> 
> ...



<object width="445" height="364"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B9L8nsJLCHg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B9L8nsJLCHg&hl=es_ES&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0x234900&color2=0x4e9e00&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="445" height="364"></embed></object>


Salu2


----------



## especulador financiero (31 May 2010)

Traigo información privilegiado muyayos... 

mañana os la comentaré para que os subais al carro... 8:


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Jun 2010)

especulador financiero dijo:


> Traigo información privilegiado muyayos...
> 
> mañana os la comentaré para que os subais al carro... 8:


----------

